# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 >  Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.1 и 8.2

## maxilove

*
Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук
*

----------

+Iren+ (13.05.2015), -=Maxim=- (13.05.2014), 061177 (17.11.2011), 12iolanta12 (30.03.2013), 13_den (20.05.2013), 1c_anton (05.03.2012), 777a5 (31.07.2013), a-100 (20.01.2021), abramson7@ramb (10.09.2014), Acix (07.07.2015), Adoy (04.02.2020), Afftor (16.04.2016), afnsv_jul (17.05.2013), agshadrin (26.06.2016), AHelen (07.04.2020), airrr (18.12.2011), Ajuice (10.07.2020), aku2003 (14.12.2012), alchimic (06.04.2015), aleksei_t (22.05.2015), alemike (17.11.2020), Alena2009 (27.03.2012), AlePa (15.05.2019), Alesha1987 (29.04.2015), alex.audit (23.11.2011), alex20092009 (28.06.2014), alex7854 (22.10.2012), AlexAKM (18.10.2013), AlexChrb (23.06.2021), alexion1ce (26.12.2017), Alex_vah (25.07.2011), Alex® (13.01.2012), alfutina (01.12.2013), aljas2006 (02.11.2011), alsbrix (15.03.2021), amolokov (20.08.2014), Analitik298 (06.05.2020), AnatoliyD (23.10.2019), and-yak (01.06.2012), and69 (17.03.2016), andor1970 (23.05.2016), andr2906 (05.12.2012), andruha76 (24.11.2015), andson (24.10.2019), AngelBlack (11.05.2014), Angelcoz (28.08.2015), anikinalena (23.01.2014), Animat (26.02.2016), ank14 (31.01.2014), Ankiss (09.06.2012), anna n (06.02.2015), AnSokol.123 (22.04.2019), Anton77_15 (27.06.2012), anton9999 (01.04.2018), AntoxaToxa (20.12.2011), anvir (27.11.2011), Apriory (12.05.2012), arccos6pi (22.07.2012), Arhiholy (03.04.2020), Arina2013 (21.11.2012), ARSEN_HUNTER (01.11.2013), artem31 (01.10.2017), ArtNeot (10.03.2021), arturzin (30.05.2012), asabist (04.11.2019), asam (05.10.2015), asencka (05.07.2013), asgirich (08.04.2021), asniv (11.01.2012), Aspirin_ (05.12.2013), astra51 (27.06.2012), As_1C (30.08.2012), AzEsim (08.05.2013), BABINKA (15.09.2011), bags-its (14.08.2012), bagyrat (04.12.2011), bahmo (19.09.2018), baksan (04.02.2021), beaster_gs (28.04.2019), BigAnn (06.12.2021), bismillyah (24.01.2012), BlackMoon20 (21.07.2020), Bladenv (23.04.2012), bliznec_vulkan (16.01.2020), boris50 (28.03.2017), boroda69 (06.02.2021), boss74 (24.01.2012), br1ckz (24.10.2014), brat89 (14.05.2013), Bromberg (25.10.2013), bromus (07.12.2014), buh89 (02.05.2012), BWW_68 (14.03.2013), byxvdou (13.02.2016), Catov1 (06.03.2020), CBLoner (05.01.2013), chaban79 (05.10.2011), checky (08.12.2019), Ched (14.05.2019), Chedozemprik (09.10.2020), Chosen_CleriC (05.02.2019), chumanko (02.04.2012), cich (21.03.2017), cimmer (14.02.2013), cloud123 (01.06.2021), ClubViper (25.11.2014), coolfik (14.09.2012), Cthutq11665464 (02.07.2019), da1c (12.02.2013), dananews (26.01.2021), dare (12.05.2021), DarkSnik (23.07.2019), dasbootvit (11.04.2013), dcom (24.03.2012), dedafrost (09.03.2014), dekabrska (15.08.2019), Demon723 (11.10.2012), dem_vd (06.03.2014), Denirx (11.07.2012), Denis_cfo (26.03.2014), depresnjak (21.05.2014), desly (18.06.2021), DFinteX (19.05.2019), DiabloHell (16.10.2013), Dima3304 (25.11.2014), Dimon72 (03.11.2020), Dinkin (04.03.2013), divinitynady (11.05.2012), dj-eva (12.01.2012), dms1 (22.02.2013), dobraleks (25.10.2011), Docdik (26.12.2014), doda666 (08.11.2020), doroffeev (22.07.2019), dozent1970 (21.09.2014), druid78@ (05.03.2020), duke55 (20.05.2014), DVStr (28.06.2015), edyson (25.07.2011), eesyb (05.07.2019), EGOEAST27 (18.06.2021), egvv (09.12.2012), Elena-V45 (21.01.2013), esperanza (07.12.2015), Evangelina (07.07.2017), evgenko (17.02.2021), expertBB (11.11.2013), f.z.54@yandex. (02.10.2020), fanatik68 (30.07.2012), fartovij1 (28.09.2013), fatei20008 (07.02.2012), fax1394 (05.07.2013), ffmpeg (11.05.2012), fil_and (21.07.2011), Firelang (10.02.2020), FraerFFSG (14.06.2021), fraps (29.07.2015), fraps2005 (03.03.2021), freeman09 (29.06.2016), Fyala (18.06.2015), gad82 (17.11.2016), Galand81 (07.02.2015), GalaxyData.ru (16.12.2015), Galina1 (22.04.2012), garius (07.04.2016), GazzW7 (09.04.2014), Gendalff174 (15.06.2021), geoix (12.06.2016), germ (10.07.2020), ggala (16.04.2013), gguk (02.06.2012), GLE (17.05.2012), Globspam (29.11.2019), Gorinich_zloy (13.05.2016), GrAn59 (28.05.2021), GraySpirit (03.05.2014), Grios (24.09.2012), Gromoton (21.05.2019), h@-shish (06.08.2012), happacher (30.08.2016), harly97 (16.03.2015), Hazarka (05.01.2015), helen4ik (15.09.2020), Hjpf (09.08.2014), Hogward (25.02.2014), i-Demon-i (24.05.2013), i001 (16.09.2011), idyachenko (20.12.2012), igo01go (26.07.2019), igogo6 (11.05.2020), Igor@n (15.10.2020), igozakh (15.10.2013), imho80 (15.05.2012), instik21 (14.04.2021), iott (01.08.2012), ipm@rambler.ru (22.01.2015), IraFrv (15.01.2012), IvanGroz (28.09.2014), ivc411 (02.02.2018), ivivo123 (11.04.2012), ivstehnology (17.09.2012), Ivy_ (23.05.2016), IWASCHEW (01.01.2012), iyulia (05.04.2016), JamGen (22.05.2012), Jancoy (13.02.2013), JeHer (19.03.2021), Jivchick (29.11.2019), JlexaRUS58 (18.07.2019), jnonishe (07.05.2018), jodquoj (25.08.2013), kalulkin (18.07.2013), Karintiya (09.10.2011), karoot (20.06.2014), kat.kit (15.08.2012), KAV69 (30.08.2012), Kavkaz (13.02.2015), kcvet (21.09.2011), kemolg (29.04.2020), KHOKHOL (22.08.2014), Kirill250184 (22.12.2011), kisalusa (17.09.2019), kisa_angeloche (14.03.2013), Kisusha (09.12.2014), Klissa (12.11.2011), klutik (03.09.2012), KMN19 (15.10.2019), knopka-60 (12.11.2013), kola... (15.11.2011), kosdv (08.04.2013), koshman (27.09.2012), kost2000 (13.06.2017), kostyaex (07.05.2018), kos_va (27.02.2013), kotBoris (21.07.2014), Kotodmin (26.02.2020), koy98 (02.02.2020), kozakpro (07.05.2012), kozin (30.10.2012), kpmtm (05.04.2018), kraserge (07.03.2015), kroush (04.09.2016), Kseniya (18.12.2011), kshurikas (17.12.2020), kss_nn (20.10.2012), kulik2009 (16.09.2019), Kvadrik (30.03.2012), Kvalchukkk (15.06.2020), k_v (10.12.2019), L33tBot (06.03.2012), Lady_Evgeniya (18.07.2019), lagbrigantina (14.03.2013), Lala5874 (21.08.2012), Lani (23.10.2012), lap81 (20.05.2013), Lefort (27.07.2012), Lejlka (26.11.2018), lekhaplaton (25.04.2012), Lena1968 (27.09.2011), leo stopper (11.10.2020), leoegel (28.07.2020), lera11 (08.04.2012), lil788 (18.11.2011), Liljonnyk (28.09.2012), LiteV (09.12.2011), lkras (03.05.2020), llla (08.04.2019), Lmila (07.06.2012), LOKS (22.06.2012), lomalex (23.02.2018), LukashenkoAB (18.09.2013), lushka (12.04.2019), lx31 (21.06.2013), lyilik (15.05.2012), lyudmilka-dm (13.11.2013), mafanaseva (07.10.2015), magrol (22.01.2012), Mahuaksk (20.11.2018), marat1c (09.12.2013), margo wowk (27.06.2019), MariaMuhina (25.06.2019), MarinaSk (05.01.2020), Masik777 (31.07.2012), Matsenkov (28.03.2012), maxyura (22.03.2012), md535735 (13.02.2020), Megabyte1977 (02.05.2020), Memphisst (06.09.2012), migservice (19.04.2013), Mih-Mih (05.04.2019), mikereader (29.01.2020), mikkotl (21.11.2012), Milenka_S (19.06.2012), mkuz (31.01.2021), mlpablo (12.04.2019), mosshelp (23.12.2022), mrmurza (26.03.2013), msZorro (11.01.2014), mvitali (26.01.2019), myrbojko (26.03.2013), mysexylady (03.06.2013), Myxomor (22.12.2011), Naday (08.10.2012), nadena (06.03.2012), nadenka (24.07.2015), nata-7719 (20.05.2014), Nata1109 (04.09.2013), Nataliya126 (01.06.2013), Natalya1212 (19.11.2020), Natashe (14.05.2020), NataZ (24.08.2011), natik_82 (11.03.2013), Natroma (23.12.2012), nav_anton (30.01.2020), New_hunter (12.04.2016), Nickname2018 (23.08.2019), Nikors (29.08.2012), nm2010 (07.02.2016), nmf (28.12.2011), Nordm (21.03.2012), Nordto (20.09.2012), npp2202 (16.03.2015), nta_69 (15.04.2013), Nuctea (12.02.2013), o-bol (30.11.2011), odjiri (24.05.2013), oemxp (22.10.2011), Oksana7711 (18.03.2014), oksimisis (29.05.2019), ol-enk (17.10.2012), Olg@ (20.02.2014), olga-iv-z (29.03.2012), Olgaprtnaja1 (17.11.2011), olgariga (09.01.2013), olsi5 (21.09.2014), omarulla (13.12.2013), Onsi (16.01.2013), Oreliys (03.12.2019), Origa (10.01.2012), ornbek (23.10.2012), OWL05 (03.06.2012), pafic (28.05.2013), panchaa (15.08.2013), PanzerS (28.07.2014), Papshmir (28.05.2020), PaulsS (01.07.2012), Paul_k (05.11.2011), phazzzy (09.07.2014), Pipece (14.05.2012), pirat-123 (29.11.2017), Plumbum48 (03.11.2011), pmed9 (15.05.2012), poctak (06.07.2012), pokrov00 (06.12.2015), pretenderyug (20.10.2012), Prichina (15.05.2012), progbuh (03.03.2020), r@m (25.04.2013), RasKin1957 (27.05.2012), regina_r (30.03.2019), riko (13.06.2020), Rio2000 (30.11.2011), rm123 (15.01.2015), rmariao (29.04.2012), romann55 (06.02.2013), romkuss (27.12.2014), romualld (19.01.2020), rootmax (05.06.2012), rose131177 (15.12.2011), Rs-13 (08.05.2019), Ruler (16.12.2019), RuNa.82 (07.09.2015), RussiaTuristo (26.11.2012), RЕкатерина (15.05.2013), Salmanova (07.04.2020), sandel (10.05.2019), Sanek123 (14.03.2013), SARDAR4ik (09.06.2021), sava.str (15.09.2011), savchenkodenis (21.10.2014), saviiv (07.08.2014), sdsmax (15.04.2012), sereda_dl (08.02.2014), seregas3914 (12.09.2013), serega_ru (20.01.2020), Serg1947 (24.07.2013), Serge103 (07.10.2012), serge_focus (13.10.2014), Sergiologino (02.02.2013), SerGun74 (28.01.2013), SerJ_Pooh (18.04.2019), setrel46 (21.12.2020), shamanbys (16.08.2018), sheffsvv (09.11.2018), shevgota (27.11.2012), Shipilova (26.04.2019), shiripov (21.05.2020), shiwa (26.04.2019), shokolad (30.01.2021), Shults69 (02.10.2020), SidorovaKE (15.11.2013), SIma (22.10.2013), sindbad-07 (04.07.2019), sjdch (21.05.2013), skippy91 (29.07.2019), skyhaba2 (13.12.2020), Slayer565 (21.05.2020), Slide33 (29.05.2019), smallkidder (01.08.2012), sneg777 (10.02.2013), sng1980 (20.07.2021), snoopic (26.09.2011), Sntim (29.03.2012), Sohib170 (31.08.2013), soln08 (15.06.2014), Solovieff (05.11.2015), spm11 (24.04.2013), staas_ya (23.08.2011), stas270 (15.08.2012), std (01.11.2011), Sterva82 (09.11.2018), Stoker (19.08.2014), StoneGin (29.01.2018), Strafer (05.04.2019), stylevrn (12.03.2015), Suncho (11.06.2014), SunnyCat (11.07.2012), sun_nat (03.12.2012), svandy (01.09.2013), svetlana1802 (15.06.2020), Svetlana_K (23.04.2012), t-a-v (17.12.2012), tabulyator (15.06.2012), tak36 (25.01.2012), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021), tamriel (23.05.2013), Tanga75 (21.12.2011), tania_123 (25.02.2015), Tatianka (11.09.2013), tavedo (07.03.2013), tdn62 (24.11.2011), tenisto (13.09.2012), TheCrazyKot (08.08.2013), tjlexx (09.04.2020), tokha2008 (25.09.2013), Tokio78 (08.12.2016), toliktigr (31.10.2011), tomol22 (19.11.2016), touchhelp (11.12.2011), Trifuda (20.12.2011), trium2 (03.06.2020), tronyx (05.11.2014), Trostin (17.12.2020), TTagohok (08.07.2021), t_d_a (20.07.2020), Ucon (03.04.2016), uke_boy (04.11.2019), uno_dos_tres (28.10.2011), Usoup1C (27.07.2014), UxKakaya (21.04.2021), vadimova_olga (12.05.2012), valanord (07.02.2012), valter63 (16.12.2014), Vamez (19.01.2013), vanes8013 (20.03.2014), Vanyajan (27.02.2020), Variag27 (10.04.2013), vashl (28.05.2013), Vasilinochka (16.08.2013), vatid (15.03.2016), VEK XXI (11.02.2014), Veronika123 (14.02.2020), Veta7 (11.10.2011), Vibon (13.01.2015), vici0us (30.04.2019), vikatan (27.08.2014), Viker (26.11.2020), vikotd (01.11.2013), Vilenskiy (18.10.2020), vints79834 (04.03.2020), VISIT33 (06.09.2013), vivtrans (27.10.2020), vjqgfcdjhl1 (06.02.2015), Vlad1610 (31.05.2020), vlad86 (05.03.2013), Vladimir72 (04.11.2011), VladMozar (05.05.2012), Vladok89 (20.08.2014), vlad_s1 (09.08.2012), vlastapov (18.09.2013), vlon (18.03.2012), VNarkom (29.10.2015), vovan_2016 (22.05.2020), Vovka667 (24.07.2014), Vovus14 (09.11.2012), vs100 (26.07.2013), wallettino (09.01.2014), whitevin (24.03.2016), witaw (25.12.2013), www781868 (30.07.2012), X-myRzA (16.03.2021), xdoker (14.11.2012), Xoverd (14.01.2013), ya.proger1C (10.01.2019), Yan_ (27.10.2014), yarcom (16.10.2014), yarosl-f (07.01.2020), yava38 (27.03.2019), yellowrabbit (29.10.2015), Yj1n (22.04.2013), ymarch (11.12.2011), yuliya-83 (01.02.2013), yura63 (29.12.2012), YURA73 (22.10.2012), yura_ (01.04.2014), Yurcha62 (26.10.2014), Yurier (11.01.2016), YuryKr (26.10.2011), ZaasIngus (03.01.2020), Zakakvo (20.12.2011), Zans (15.03.2013), zaq12 (19.09.2019), zarina (14.04.2013), zayaz (17.07.2013), zceiko (08.02.2014), zekazny (30.06.2021), ZlobnijTip (03.07.2012), ZloiW (15.01.2021), zloytarik (11.05.2013), Zordek (24.05.2012), zubrchi (09.07.2014), Zultan (18.02.2020), zun-zun (26.02.2014), zurfik (17.05.2019), zurge (02.09.2020), zvonok (28.03.2012), zxvik (24.04.2012), zzzcorp (01.04.2019), _kr0t_ (12.08.2013), _Kuza (12.04.2012), Алекс-W (27.08.2011), Анастасия_Язон (26.06.2019), АннаА (08.08.2014), Аня Мавлеева (01.02.2013), БухТатьяна (22.02.2017), Бушатик (12.02.2015), Ваван72 (05.04.2021), Василий1984 (27.01.2020), Веда (05.02.2012), Виктория2012 (19.12.2011), ВикторНич (15.09.2011), Владиславпрофи (05.03.2012), Екатерина23 (30.11.2012), Елена С.А. (15.01.2021), ЗигЗагмотозаг (01.08.2019), Карамбайчик (02.11.2019), Кириллнебух (16.04.2012), Кнопулька (17.07.2019), Князь (11.05.2014), КОса (01.03.2016), КошкаЛунная (21.11.2011), Красный (16.05.2021), КРОК711 (26.12.2013), Леник (09.04.2013), Ленок444 (15.03.2012), Марина Марк (02.04.2013), Мариночка (19.01.2013), Михаил38 (27.02.2013), Мышка (15.01.2014), Никол_ай (15.08.2011), Николай-123 (19.11.2022), Николай_Г (22.03.2013), Нурсултан03 (27.10.2019), Однако (07.10.2014), Павел7272 (27.08.2020), ПетроПор (09.09.2014), Рабиндранат (21.11.2013), Розурия (15.12.2016), Рузиля (01.02.2017), Сергей56 (23.10.2013), сергейыв (28.04.2015), смит-с (09.02.2016), Умница! (05.05.2021), Франч (21.04.2020), Яшатту (17.04.2015)

----------


## maxilove

_Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С Предприятие 8.1_

*Смотри тут  -  ЧАСТЬ 1* 

_ЧАСТЬ 2_.: 
1. Перенумерация (восстановление нумерации) объектов
2. Отчет по расчетным счетам всех организаций с оборотами за выбранный период
3. Групповая печать ПКО и РКО
4. Расчет естественной убыли
5. Поиск объектов, в которых присутствуют помеченные на удаление объекты
6. Учет МПЗ для 1С Бухгалтерии 8.1

СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО


_Внешние отчеты и обработки 1С Предприятие 8.2_

1. Оборотная ведомость движения ТМЦ по складам
2. Поиск и удаление неиспользуемых элементов справочников:
Обработка для поиска и удаления неиспользуемых элементов справочников. 
Позволяет интерактивно искать и помечать на удаление неиспользуемые
элементы справочников. 
3. Отчет по расчетным счетам всех организаций с оборотами за выбранный период
4. Расчет естественной убыли
5. Обработка для печати корректировок долга в виде бухгалтерской справки:
Печатная форма в документе "Корректировка долга" бухгалтера, ведущего этот
участок учета, может не устроить, т.к. там выводится акт взаимозачета. 
А бухгалтер желает получить список проводок, чтобы подшить в дело. Обработка
выводит все проводки корректировок долга за выбранный день в печатную форму
бухгалтерской справки.
6. Прайс-лист с остатками Для БП 2.0
7. Внешняя печатная форма "Авизо"
8. Обнуление счета, обнуление счетов Бух 2.0:Обработка обнуляет счета учета
по бухалтескому налоговому постоянным и временным разницам
9.Групповое проведение всех документов для перехода на Бухгалтерию 2.0:При
 переходе с Бухгалтерии 1.6 на Бухгалтерию 2.0 все перенесённые документы 
не проводятся, эта обработка проводит все документы, независимо от того, 
были они проведены до начала или не были.
10. Поиск дублей контрагентов
11. Отчет по СФ (Отчет по продажам с себестоимостью, 
партиями, НДС и всем остальным что необходимо бухгалтеру)
12. Пакетная печать внутренних и внешних печатных форм с произвольным отбором
13. Групповой ввод документов: Счет на оплату - Реализация - Счет-фактура выданный.

СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО





*Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1с 8.2 Часть 2:*
1.Печать аванса по счету покупателю: 
Инода требуется выставить счет на частичную оплату по договору.
Печатная форма позволяет решить эту задачу.
Возможно задать как процент от полной суммы так и ввести сумму авансового платежа.
2.Внешняя обработка для пакетного создания и печати документов на оказание услуг, Счетов, Актов и Счетов-фактур.
3.Разбиение ведомостей выплаты зарплаты на ведомости по каждому человеку
4.Оборотная ведомость движения ТМЦ по складам
5.Обработка заполнения ТЧ документа Списание материалов из эксплуатации 
6.Загрузка файлов с удаленного сервера посредством FTP соединения: В архиве две обработки для толстого и тонкого клиента.
Информация о пользовании в "Справке".
7.«Универсальная выгрузка On-line"
Данная обработка предназначена для передачи данных в любую конфигурацию (на платформах 8.1, 8.2). Синхронизация объектов конфигурации (справочники, документы) осуществляется по именам объектов метаданных конфигурации. Обмен может осуществляться как между идентичными конфигурациями так и разными. Для использования на платформе 8.2 откройте обработку в конфигураторе.
8.Карточка счета с группировкой (возможностью сворачивания) оборотов по документу (регистратору)
9.Поиск картинок в интернете с помощью Google и Яндекс (без дополнительных компонент)
10.Печатная форма товарного чека 8.2 для Отчета О Розничных Продажах
11.Клиент-банк для БП 8.2 с гибкой настройкой загрузки
12.Счет на оплату с выводом месяца:Данная печатная форма была написана для следующих целей. При выставлении услуг необходимо, что бы выводился месяц в печатную форму , т.е. выбирался пользователем и так же была возможность выбора выводить единицы измерения, количество и цену или нет. Например : вы сдаете в аренду что то и Вам надо, что бы номенклатурная единица была одна, но при выставлении счета было указано за какой месяц выставлется аренда.
13.Выборочное перепроведение для БП 1.6, 2.0
14.Акт+Счет-фактура на 1 листе (портрет) :ТОЛЬКО для Бухгатерии предприятия 2.0 (под 8.2)
Имеется печать для Оказания услуг и для Реализации.

*СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО*

----------

1c_anton (05.03.2012), 55strings (02.12.2011), Acix (07.07.2015), adm.wolf (09.04.2013), AdmRPO (07.07.2016), afnsv_jul (17.05.2013), agshadrin (26.06.2016), airrr (18.12.2011), AlePa (15.05.2019), alex.audit (23.11.2011), AlexAKM (22.10.2013), alex_2010 (03.05.2012), aljas2006 (02.11.2011), Amixp (25.11.2011), andr2906 (05.12.2012), andrey934 (08.06.2013), Andy_Sv (09.10.2011), Animat (26.02.2016), aniri2004 (02.04.2012), anpavlovskya (22.11.2011), AntoxaToxa (20.12.2011), Apriory (12.05.2012), Aret (07.01.2012), Arisha_25 (20.02.2016), Aspirin_ (05.12.2013), As_1C (30.08.2012), AzEsim (08.05.2013), bagyrat (04.12.2011), bjasha2000 (27.08.2012), Bladenv (23.04.2012), bogdan51 (27.01.2013), boss199o (10.07.2014), brat89 (14.05.2013), bravo-ej (30.09.2014), Bromberg (25.10.2013), Casp77 (15.03.2012), chaban79 (05.10.2011), DiabloHell (16.10.2013), donval (19.01.2020), DVStr (28.06.2015), egvv (09.12.2012), ercog (28.10.2012), Evangelina (07.07.2017), EvgenyM (17.03.2016), fatei20008 (07.02.2012), Feroxfer (30.12.2014), FilippovaI (23.05.2012), freeman09 (29.06.2016), gad82 (17.11.2016), Gauristo (25.12.2012), gguk (02.06.2012), GulshatM (28.09.2011), h@-shish (06.08.2012), harly97 (16.03.2015), i001 (16.09.2011), imho80 (15.05.2012), ipm@rambler.ru (22.01.2015), ivivo123 (11.04.2012), ivstehnology (07.03.2013), Jancoy (13.02.2013), KAPA (25.04.2014), Karintiya (09.10.2011), kat.kit (15.08.2012), KHOKHOL (22.08.2014), Klissa (12.11.2011), klutik (03.09.2012), KMN19 (15.10.2019), kozakpro (07.05.2012), kss_nn (20.10.2012), L33tBot (06.03.2012), Lani (25.04.2012), LARIK1 (07.05.2012), LeXX_R (29.03.2014), Lowkick (03.01.2013), Matsenkov (28.03.2012), mazurkevitch (21.03.2013), mikereader (24.12.2018), MikeStav (28.04.2017), mikkotl (21.11.2012), Mrs_Galaxy (26.01.2017), msZorro (11.01.2014), mvitali (26.01.2019), nadena (06.03.2012), Nadushkin (05.03.2015), Natali-1505 (25.09.2012), Nataliya126 (01.06.2013), NatalySpb (22.12.2011), njifoo (30.06.2014), nm2010 (07.02.2016), Nordm (21.03.2012), Nuctea (06.02.2013), o-bol (30.11.2011), Olga. (12.11.2012), Olyusya (13.07.2012), ornbek (23.10.2012), Osennij (25.04.2012), OWL05 (03.06.2012), RaduR (15.01.2013), Rio2000 (30.11.2011), rmariao (29.04.2012), safonya (13.08.2019), sava.str (15.09.2011), sdsmax (01.04.2012), Seasons (30.05.2012), sergey19711971 (27.03.2012), Shipilova (26.04.2019), skyhaba2 (13.12.2020), sleeping07 (04.01.2012), smallkidder (18.09.2013), snoopic (26.09.2011), Solovieff (05.11.2015), stas270 (15.08.2012), Strafer (05.04.2019), Svetlana_K (23.04.2012), t-a-v (17.12.2012), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021), tania_123 (18.04.2017), Tatianka (11.09.2013), tdn62 (24.11.2011), tomol22 (19.11.2016), touchhelp (11.12.2011), valanord (07.02.2012), valter63 (16.12.2014), VEK XXI (11.02.2014), Veta7 (11.10.2011), VladMozar (05.05.2012), VNarkom (29.10.2015), Vovus14 (27.08.2012), xdoker (14.11.2012), Yj1n (22.04.2013), yura63 (29.12.2012), YURA73 (22.10.2012), zrs (23.02.2014), zxvik (24.04.2012), Бестия (21.04.2012), Бонифация (05.07.2012), БухТатьяна (27.01.2017), Виктория2012 (19.12.2011), Дмитрий11111 (22.09.2013), Ленок444 (15.03.2012), лоран (04.12.2015), Мезон (29.11.2011), Мышка (15.01.2014), НАТА48 (02.02.2012), ПетроПор (09.09.2014), Светулек (23.09.2012), сергейыв (28.04.2015), смит-с (09.02.2016), Стас73 (28.05.2012), Тиваев (04.06.2013)

----------


## maxilove

*Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1с 8.2 Часть 3:*
1.Помощник расчёта трудового стажа
2.Чек ККМ (по виду фискальный) на обычном принтере
3. Нормализация наименований контрагентов: 
_Приводит к стандарту наименования контрагентов:
1) Символы в верхний регистр;
2) Поиск аббревиатур и подстановка (аббревиатуры ФОРМ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЙ, ТИПОВ ПОМЕЩЕНИЙ и проч.)
3) Выделение наименования организации по КАВЫЧКАМ, все что внутри кавычек считается наименование организации
4) Устанавливает порядок: "НАИМЕНОВАНИЕ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ" "АББРЕВИАТУРА ФОРМЫ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ" "АББРЕВИАТУРА ТИПА ПОМЕЩЕНИЯ" ПРОЧ. (можно изменять порядок)
5) Прочие действия (удаление кавычек, удаление двойных пробелов, запятых, расстановка пробелов после запятых... и т.п.
6) Печать исправлений._
4.Скачивание аудиофайлов из соц.сети VKontakte
5.Корректировка времени документов
6.Табель учета рабочего времени для  БП 8.2 (бухгалтерия 1.6 и 2.0)
7.Отчет по залежавшейся номенклатуре на складах БП 1.6
8.Переброска остатков со счета на счет 
9.Реестр Входящих счет фактур с проводками
10.Скидка суммой для УТ
11.Анализ НДС с авансов
12.Отчет по полноте заполнения информации о контрагентах по менеджерам
13.Печать ценников 1С УТ 10.3 для 8.2 (две цены)
14. Групповой ввод документов: 
Возможности:
_1. Выбор периода для копирования документов. (Выбирается период на основании которого копируются документы).
2. Для каждого вида документов своя дата ввода.
3. Возможность распечатки любого вида документов.
4. При вводе может пересчитывать цены. Цены берутся из регистра "Цены номенклатуры", на дату ввода счета на оплату.
4. У контрагента может стоять галочка "Фиксированная цена". В этом случае цена не пересчитывается.
5. У контрагента может стоять скидка. Если нет фиксированной цены, то рассчитывается скидка.
6. Возможность предпросмотра печатной формы. Не актуально: т.к. выведет печатную форму всех документов. А несколько сотен открытых окон это трагедия. Сделано просто для проверки работы, чтобы не распечатывать документы, да так и оставил.
7. Выбор количества экземпляров на печать каждого вида документа.
8. Все копируемые счета на оплату выводятся в таблицу, т.е. лишние можно убрать, или наоборот какие-то добавить.
9. Если в документе "Реализация" стоят услуги, и товары то печатает накладную для товаров и услуг, и отдельно акт выполненных работ для услуг._

*СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО*

----------

1c_anton (05.03.2012), 9609274 (11.01.2013), Acix (07.07.2015), agshadrin (26.06.2016), airrr (18.12.2011), Alena2009 (27.03.2012), AlePa (15.05.2019), alex.audit (23.11.2011), alex20092009 (28.06.2014), AlexAKM (22.10.2013), AlexAll (07.11.2012), AlexanderTiger (16.08.2017), alex_2010 (03.05.2012), andr2906 (05.12.2012), Animat (26.02.2016), Anna1506 (12.12.2013), b1adestas (08.10.2012), bagyrat (04.12.2011), bazilio. (24.05.2016), Bladenv (23.04.2012), brat89 (14.05.2013), Bromberg (25.10.2013), Casp77 (15.03.2012), chaban79 (05.10.2011), denveros (27.01.2017), dim_22 (11.10.2021), DVStr (28.06.2015), egvv (09.12.2012), Elena_gp (15.09.2011), emirrr (09.11.2021), Evangelina (07.07.2017), Fotinia59 (01.02.2014), freeman09 (29.06.2016), gad82 (17.11.2016), Gerat2 (25.04.2013), greg-pavel (10.05.2012), h@-shish (06.08.2012), i001 (16.09.2011), ipm@rambler.ru (22.01.2015), IrinaY (29.01.2012), ivivo123 (11.04.2012), justanub (25.11.2011), Karintiya (09.10.2011), kat.kit (15.08.2012), kcvet (21.09.2011), keath (19.04.2012), KHOKHOL (22.08.2014), Klissa (12.11.2011), klutik (03.09.2012), KMN19 (15.10.2019), konstz43 (21.07.2012), Kotishco (07.11.2012), kss_nn (20.10.2012), Lady_Evgeniya (22.06.2018), Lala5874 (21.08.2012), Lani (23.10.2012), LOKS (22.06.2012), Lowkick (03.01.2013), Matsenkov (28.03.2012), msZorro (11.01.2014), nadena (06.03.2012), Nadushkin (05.03.2015), Nataliya126 (01.06.2013), Nikita747 (10.02.2014), o-bol (30.11.2011), Olg@ (20.02.2014), palmiro4ka1 (09.08.2021), Prichina (15.05.2012), rhonda (16.07.2013), Rio2000 (30.11.2011), sava.str (15.09.2011), sdsmax (15.04.2012), Seasons (30.05.2012), Shipilova (26.04.2019), Shuravi74 (02.08.2016), smallkidder (18.09.2013), Solovieff (05.11.2015), spm11 (24.04.2013), start2000 (23.03.2012), stas270 (15.08.2012), std (01.11.2011), Svetlana_K (23.04.2012), t-a-v (17.12.2012), tak_tak777 (22.04.2014), Tatianka (11.09.2013), tdn62 (24.11.2011), Tokio78 (08.12.2016), tomol22 (19.11.2016), touchhelp (11.12.2011), tsar (03.11.2011), valanord (07.02.2012), valter63 (16.12.2014), Veta7 (11.10.2011), VNarkom (29.10.2015), Vovus14 (27.08.2012), vvalkoko (24.11.2016), xdoker (14.11.2012), yarcom (16.10.2014), yura63 (29.12.2012), YURA73 (22.10.2012), z4019 (09.12.2011), zvonok (28.03.2012), _Kuza (12.04.2012), Алекс-W (27.08.2011), Бонифация (05.07.2012), ВадимС (25.07.2013), Виктория2012 (19.12.2011), Изба (18.11.2014), Марина бух. (12.03.2014), Мышка (15.01.2014), смит-с (09.02.2016)

----------


## maxilove

_ Внешние отчеты и обработки для 8.2 Часть 5_

*1. Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2:*
Переносится в из типовой конфигурации «Торговля и Склад», редакции 9.2  платформы «1С:Предприятие 7.7» в типовую конфигурацию «Бухгалтерия предприятия», редакции 2.0 платформы «1С: Предприятие 8.1» и «1С: Предприятие 8.2»  следующие документы и их операции (с соблюдением всех соответствующих проводок):
-    «Поступление ТМЦ» в документ «Поступление товаров и услуг»;  
-    «Поступление (услуги и пр.)» в документ «Поступление товаров и услуг»; 
-    «Поступление ТМЦ (импорт)» в документ «Поступление товаров и услуг»; 
-    «Возврат от покупателя» в документ «Возврат товаров от покупателя»;
-    «Перемещение ТМЦ» в документ «Перемещение товаров»;
-    «Счет-фактура полученный»  в документ «Счет-фактура полученный»;
-    «Реализация» в документ «Реализация товаров и услуг»;
-    «Реализация розница» в документ «Реализация товаров и услуг»;
-    «Возврат поставщику» в документ «Возврат товаров поставщику»;
-    «Счет-фактура» в документ «Счет-фактура выданный»;
-    «Строка выписки банка (приход)» в документ «Поступление на расчетный счет»;
-    «Строка выписки банка (расход)» в документ «Списание с расчетного счета»;
-    «Заявка покупателя» в документ «Счет на оплату покупателю»;
-    «Приходный кассовый ордер» в документ «Приходный кассовый ордер»;
-    «Расходный кассовый ордер» в документ «Расходный кассовый ордер»;
-     «Отчет комиссионера» в документ  «Реализация товаров и услуг»;

Таким образом, всего переносится 16 видов документов;

Синхронизация:

Все документы синхронизируются по номеру документа, т.е. найденный по номеру из ТиС в Бухгалтерии документ будет перезаписан заново.

Поскольку документы «Поступление ТМЦ» и «Поступление (услуги и пр.)» выгружаются в один вид документа, то документы «Поступление (услуги и пр.)» будут загружены с префиксом «У».
Поскольку документы «Поступление ТМЦ» и «Поступление ТМЦ (импорт)» выгружаются в один вид документа, то документы «Поступление ТМЦ (импорт)» будут загружены с префиксом «И».

Справочники Номенклатура, Контрагенты, Единица измерений переносятся из Торговли в Бухгалтерию с синхронизацией ПО КОДУ.  Контрагенты могут переноситься по ИНН.

Справочники Склады, ГТД, Договоры  - ПО НАИМЕНОВАНИЮ

Если элемент справочника не найден, то он будет создан.

Выгрузка-загрузка идет через текстовый файл.

Проверено на связке ТиС, версии 9.64> Бухгалтерия предприятия, версии 2.0.19.13 (2.0.19.12 для 8.2)

*2. Обработка зачет авансов для Бухгалтерии 2.0:
Обработка анализирует авансы и долги и проводит взаимозачет.*

Позволяет сделать зачет авансок как вцелом по организации, так и по отдельному контрагенту или папке контрагентов.

Результат записывается в документ "Операция (Бухгалтерский учет)"

Используется для зачета авансов покупателей и поставщиков (счета 60 и 62) на определенную дату.

Логично применять при использовании способа зачета авансов в бухгалтерии "Не зачитывать" (когда документы автоматически не определяют задолженности и авансы на момент их проведения).

Применение данного способа позволяет отказаться от перепроведения документов взаиморасчетов за предыдущий период.

В обработку легко добавить любой субсчет 60-го или 62-го счета.

*3.Перенумерация документов v8.1 v8.2*

Алгоритм перенумерации следующий: 

1) обработка выбирает все документы за год, и затирает им номера

2) затем начиная со всех проведенных назначает заного номер (по стандартному алгоритму нумерации и префиксации).

3) затем перенумеровывет все НЕ проведенные или помеченные документы, таким образом проведенные документы имеют номера попорядку, а не проведенные или помеченные на удаление имеют номер старше тех что проведенные

Никаких "конфликтов" из за того что в данном периоде уже есть такой номер вроде не возникает... 

P.S. Обработка НЕ перепроводит документы, а только меняет им номер
_Автор:GoodWin (с)
_

*4. Внешняя универсальная обработка "Групповое проведение документов" в 1с 8.2 управляемое приложение.
*
В связи с необходимостью перепроведения большого количества документов понадобилась обработка, стандартная с диска ИТС работает только в толстом клиенте и не проводит документы производства для УНФ. При написании собственной случайно наткнулся на демоконфигу в которой была такая обработка которую и адаптировал под внешнюю.

Обработка универсальная позволяет перепроводить документа как за определенную дату так и определенный тип документа.


*СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО*





*Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.2 Часть 4*

1. Как вывести картинки в СКД (8.2) или "Прайс -лист с картинками"

*2. Конфигурация для стоматологической клиники 8.2*
Картотека клиентов (история посещений, уведомления)
Печать амбулаторной карты 043/у, Договор
Расписание работы сотрудников (графики врачей, ввод наряда из графика)
Услуги (цены, скидки (%))
Уведомления о посещении раз в полгода
Отчеты (Дни рождения, Долги, Оказание услуг, Посещения, Прайс-лист)

3.*GraphicsNET (GraphicsVK) - внешняя компонента для работы с графическими изображениями*

4.Переброска остатков со счета на счет

5.*Чат (Управляемое приложение 1С 8.2)*

6.*Локальный форум v1.0*

7.Групповой ввод документов

8.Универсальный журнал документов для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 (2.28.2.1)

9.Поиск контрагента по контактной информации (2.0.0.1)

*СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО*

----------

061177 (17.11.2011), 13am13 (30.09.2013), agshadrin (26.06.2016), Alena2009 (27.03.2012), AlePa (15.05.2019), alex.audit (23.11.2011), AlexAKM (25.10.2013), AlexanderTiger (16.08.2017), alexr67 (12.05.2012), andr2906 (05.12.2012), Animat (16.01.2018), baza2009 (12.06.2012), Bromberg (25.10.2013), Casp77 (15.03.2012), deh4150 (11.03.2012), Dimas_rostov (08.01.2012), egvv (09.12.2012), Elena_gp (05.10.2011), ercog (28.10.2012), Evangelina (07.07.2017), foolish (08.02.2012), Fotinia59 (01.02.2014), fragmaka (04.07.2016), freeman09 (29.06.2016), gad82 (17.11.2016), h@-shish (06.08.2012), i001 (16.09.2011), ipm@rambler.ru (22.01.2015), ivivo123 (11.04.2012), kat.kit (15.08.2012), kcvet (21.09.2011), KdeV (19.05.2012), KHOKHOL (22.08.2014), Klissa (12.11.2011), klutik (03.09.2012), KMN19 (15.10.2019), kss_nn (20.10.2012), Lani (25.04.2012), LOKS (22.06.2012), Lowkick (03.01.2013), lutner (03.05.2012), MAX3 (28.06.2013), mishgan70 (16.04.2012), mospinez (27.01.2012), mvitali (26.01.2019), NatalySpb (22.12.2011), Natroma (23.12.2012), Olg@ (20.02.2014), olmal (22.03.2012), OWL05 (03.06.2012), proglex (01.07.2014), relmvk (04.12.2012), sava.str (15.09.2011), sdsmax (15.04.2012), Seasons (30.05.2012), Sergey_Volga (01.10.2012), Shipilova (26.04.2019), smallkidder (18.09.2013), start2000 (23.03.2012), stas270 (15.08.2012), Strafer (05.04.2019), Svetlana_K (23.04.2012), tak_tak777 (22.04.2014), tdn62 (24.11.2011), tomol22 (19.11.2016), touchhelp (11.12.2011), vet1207 (26.02.2014), vs33 (04.02.2015), vvsn (30.04.2012), weterok (22.04.2015), xdoker (14.11.2012), yarcom (16.10.2014), yellowrabbit (29.10.2015), YURA73 (22.10.2012), Алекс-W (27.08.2011), БухТатьяна (10.02.2017), Виктория2012 (19.12.2011), Мышка (15.01.2014), смит-с (09.02.2016)

----------


## Leshii2009

Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2

----------

061177 (17.11.2011), 1ws4 (18.11.2011), AlePa (15.05.2019), anvir (27.11.2011), berator37 (04.09.2011), bormix96 (23.08.2016), Dimas_rostov (08.01.2012), fili (23.12.2011), fil_and (16.08.2011), foralex2006 (08.08.2011), fpv (17.11.2011), gad82 (17.11.2016), gorodok11 (28.09.2011), h0tchilipepper (06.12.2011), ivivo123 (11.04.2012), KHOKHOL (22.08.2014), klutik (03.09.2012), KMN19 (15.10.2019), Kseniya (21.03.2012), Lani (23.10.2012), Lenka_13 (20.10.2011), LPie (27.09.2011), misterfix (25.05.2012), nadenka (22.07.2016), Natpik (10.09.2011), olga-iv-z (29.03.2012), robertfox (16.11.2013), Semper (04.11.2011), smallkidder (18.09.2013), Stambasov (28.09.2011), start2000 (23.03.2012), Svetlana_K (23.04.2012), Tamiko (16.03.2014), tomol22 (19.11.2016), tsar (03.11.2011), udjin123 (05.12.2011), Utopia (04.02.2012), vabster (16.12.2011), Valdis262 (09.09.2011), Vovus14 (09.10.2012), vus438 (15.09.2011), ymarch (11.12.2011), Виктория2012 (19.12.2011)

----------


## maxilove

*Внешние отчеты и обработки для 8.2 Часть 6*

1. Отчет по поступлению товаров в разрезе документов поступления и оплат для БП 2.0
2. Счет-фактура с возможностью изменения подписей
3.Печатная форма "Счет на оплату":Внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату для документа "Заказ покупателя". Если организация не является плательщиком НДС, пишет "НДС не предусмотрен" вместо обычного "В том числе НДС:".
4.Отчет по расходам(затратам) для Бухгалтерии 8 ред. 2.0
5.Обработка зачет авансов для Бухгалтерии 2.0:Обработка анализирует авансы и долги и проводит взаимозачет. Позволяет сделать зачет авансок как вцелом по организации, так и по отдельному контрагенту или папке контрагентов. Результат записывается в документ "Операция (Бухгалтерский учет)". Используется для зачета авансов покупателей и поставщиков (счета 60 и 62) на определенную дату. Логично применять при использовании способа зачета авансов в бухгалтерии "Не зачитывать" (когда документы автоматически не определяют задолженности и авансы на момент их проведения). Применение данного способа позволяет отказаться от перепроведения документов взаиморасчетов за предыдущий период. В обработку легко добавить любой субсчет 60-го или 62-го счета.
6.Отчет по количественной реализации услуг для Бухгалтерии 1.6 (2.0)

*СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО*

----------

061177 (17.11.2011), agshadrin (26.06.2016), AlePa (15.05.2019), alex.audit (23.11.2011), andr2906 (05.12.2012), Ankka (10.01.2013), anvir (27.11.2011), As_1C (31.08.2012), bagira0108 (13.11.2013), balderdash (20.04.2012), Bromberg (25.10.2013), chaban79 (05.10.2011), denni_7777 (28.02.2013), Evangelina (07.07.2017), g761602 (31.03.2015), gad82 (17.11.2016), i001 (16.09.2011), ivivo123 (11.04.2012), Karintiya (09.10.2011), KdeV (19.05.2012), KHOKHOL (22.08.2014), klutik (03.09.2012), KMN19 (15.10.2019), kss_nn (20.10.2012), Lani (18.06.2013), LOKS (22.06.2012), Matsenkov (28.03.2012), mvitali (26.01.2019), nadena (06.03.2012), Natpik (10.09.2011), poctak (09.03.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), sava.str (15.09.2011), sdsmax (15.04.2012), smallkidder (18.09.2013), start2000 (23.03.2012), Stel79 (05.08.2014), Svetlana_K (23.04.2012), SVR (11.07.2017), tak_tak777 (22.04.2014), tomol22 (19.11.2016), vadms (24.01.2013), valanord (07.02.2012), valter63 (16.12.2014), xdoker (14.11.2012), yellowrabbit (29.10.2015), Алекс-W (27.08.2011), Виктория2012 (19.12.2011), Лунная (27.08.2012)

----------


## maxilove

_Клиент jabber для 1с 8.1, 8.2:_
Состав:
_jabber81.cf_ - выгрузка конфигурации 8.1.15.14
_jabber82.cf_ - выгрузка конфигурации 8.2.13.219
_Jab1c_ - компонента для работы с сервером jabber - положить в каталог bin
_JabberNet_ - компонента для работы с сервером jabber (.net) - регистрируется reg.bat
_Dushelov.ICQ_ - компонента для работы с сервером jabber (.net) - регистрируется reg.bat
 Клиент способен подключаться к серверу, получать список контактов, отправлять сообщения, получать сообщения, отображать анимированные смайлики (регулярные выражения), переписка отображается с помощью html, отдельная вкладка для каждого контакта, обновление статусов и непрочитанных сообщений, сохранение/восстановление данных формы при закрытии/открытии обработки. Ничего больше не планируется: у нас пользователи и группы заводятся в active directory, синхронизируются с сервером jabber openfire и пользователям разрешена только переписка с теми кого они видят в своем списке.
 При старте конфигурации откроются настройки: каталог данных - для хранения истории переписки, настройки jabber лучше оставить по умолчанию не факт что с другими будет работать, использовать звуки не работает на проигрывание стоит заглушка в виде пустой процедуры, JID желательно заполнять с указанием сервера при этом сервер тоже заполнять.
Иконки и смайлики позаимствованы из qip

*СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО*

----------

agshadrin (26.06.2016), AlePa (15.05.2019), alex.audit (23.11.2011), As_1C (31.08.2012), CyberNetX (26.09.2012), fil_and (21.07.2011), gad82 (17.11.2016), i001 (16.09.2011), JamGen (14.03.2012), KdeV (19.05.2012), KHOKHOL (22.08.2014), smallkidder (18.09.2013), Svetlana_K (23.04.2012), tak_tak777 (22.04.2014), tomol22 (19.11.2016), Алекс-W (27.08.2011), Виктория2012 (19.12.2011)

----------


## maxilove

При перезагрузке документов из УТ в БП иногда требуется не перегружать некоторые документы. Данная обработка позволяет указать такие документы. Потребуются незначительные изменения конфигурации. Для того чтобы все заработало нодо сделать следующее:

1.  Добавить из файла Конф.cf регистр сведений "НеЗамещаемыеДокументыПри

----------

AlePa (15.05.2019), alex.audit (23.11.2011), AlexanderTiger (16.08.2017), dm68 (27.07.2012), fil_and (21.07.2011), gad82 (17.11.2016), i001 (16.09.2011), Karintiya (09.10.2011), KHOKHOL (22.08.2014), mascha (31.12.2011), MAX3 (28.06.2013), Mel2517 (16.08.2012), NataliOP1975 (13.08.2013), olga-iv-z (30.03.2012), pinkfairy (09.07.2016), Rio2000 (21.12.2012), roler (14.04.2013), sdsmax (15.04.2012), smallkidder (18.09.2013), smittwesson (16.09.2012), Svetlana_K (23.04.2012), tak_tak777 (22.04.2014), valter63 (16.12.2014), yuliya-83 (31.01.2013), Алекс-W (27.08.2011), Виктория2012 (19.12.2011)

----------


## Арм

Кто нибудь использовал,"Групповой ввод документов" Счета-Реализация-СчФ.Каким образом осуществляется,групповой ввод,с последующей печатью документов.У меня ничего не получилось.Дело в том,что перед нами стоит следующая задача..Ежемесячно выписываются N- ое кол-во счетов,на их основании акты выполненных работ и есст-но счета фактуры,при этом понятно если таковых документов немного,а если 400-800,поэтому сначала увидев сей пост поспешил обрадоваться,но не тут то было.Кто нибудь решал подобную задачуИИЕсли,да,то какИ?Заранее благодарю...

----------


## maxilove

> Кто нибудь использовал,"Групповой ввод документов" Счета-Реализация-СчФ.Каким образом осуществляется,групповой ввод,с последующей печатью документов.У меня ничего не получилось.Дело в том,что перед нами стоит следующая задача..Ежемесячно выписываются N- ое кол-во счетов,на их основании акты выполненных работ и есст-но счета фактуры,при этом понятно если таковых документов немного,а если 400-800,поэтому сначала увидев сей пост поспешил обрадоваться,но не тут то было.Кто нибудь решал подобную задачуИИЕсли,да,то какИ?Заранее благодарю...


Для какой конфы обработка нужна?

----------

AlePa (15.05.2019), bykinaelena (21.05.2012), DMLangepas (15.05.2012), Xavier_ (25.07.2012), Вадим1983 (23.06.2012), ЛидияЛеонтьева (20.01.2015), Михаил38 (27.02.2013)

----------


## Арм

Для конфы 8.2.Вы ее приводили,но к сожалению она как то криво работает,если работает вовсе...

----------


## scri66JIe

Добрый день. Нужно реализовать задачу Календарное планирование пополнения складских запасов. Помогите кто чем сможет. Конфигурация 1С Предприятие 8.2

----------


## Ирина Никонова

Реально ли сделать так чтобы в 8.2 в банковской выписке при поступлении оплаты от покупателей была активна кнопка КУДиР? У нас УСН доходы-расходы, учет в ТСЖ. И поступления от жильцов не должны вставать в книгу!

----------


## S_GRAY

Внешний отчет Карточка учета материалов М-17 предназначен для конфигурации бухгалтерия 2.0 (для 1.6 не пойдет)




Спасибо Инфостарт-у, считаю вещь нужная и полезная.

http://letitbit.net/download/01548.0.../_m17.erf.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4459.../_m17.erf.html

----------

angelTVS (21.08.2012), kds221281 (13.12.2011), Lena1968 (27.09.2011), letnik (21.09.2012), Mi_nuta (20.09.2012), Rio2000 (21.12.2012), ss_pavel (11.12.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012)

----------


## maksi_ko

Может есть обработка по выгрузке документов из Бухгалтерии на платформе 7.7 в Бухгалтерию 2.0 на платформе 8.2 Типовой механизм преносит все операциями, а хотелось бы документами (хотя бы основные). Документов небольшое количество подправить руками и провести.

---------- Post added at 15:52 ---------- Previous post was at 15:50 ----------

Аналогичное для связки бухгалтерий 77->8.x есть?

----------


## Светлана79

Спасибо

----------


## Степашка

а как поматреть?

----------


## S_GRAY

Фирма "1С", Москва. Август 2011 года

Архив содержит обработку выгрузки данных и правила выгрузки 
из 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7:
- Exp77_82.ert
- Acc77_Acc82.xml
- Exp77_82.efd
- ПереносДанныхИзИнформацио  нныхБаз1СПредприятия77.epf

Выгрузка данных должна выполняться из информационной базы
1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7 релиза не ниже 7.70.528

Загрузка данных должна выполняться в информационную базу 
следующих конфигураций:
- Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 2.0 (базовые версии и версия ПРОФ),
- Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП,
Релиз конфигурации-получателя должен быть не ниже 2.0.25.

*Обработки предназначены  для  переноса  документов  из  "1С:Бухгалтерии  7.7" релиза не ниже 7.70.528  в "1С:Бухгалтерию 8" (версий КОРП,  ПРОФ и  базовой) релиза 2.0.25.*

Порядок действий в 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7 для выгрузки данных:
1. Файлы обработки переноса следует скопировать в папку \ExtForms каталога 
информационной базы. 
2. Для использования обработки, следует воспользоваться меню "Сервис - Дополнительные 
возможности - Выгрузка остатков и документов в 1С:Бухгалтерию 8". 
3. В обработке следует указать имя файла правил переноса и имя файла 
для выгрузки данных, и выбрать, какие данные следует перенести.

Порядок действий в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 для загрузки данных:
1.Для загрузки данных в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 следует открыть внешнюю обработку 
ПереносДанныхИзИнформацио  нныхБаз1СПредприятия77.epf
2. В форме Помощника следует указать файл с данными, сформированный при выгрузке из 
1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7.
3. Дождаться завершения работы Помощника - в процессе загрузки
будут созданы и проведены все документы.

http://letitbit.net/download/01774.0...10802.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4874...10802.rar.html

----------

aljas2006 (02.11.2011), Masik777 (07.03.2013), olga_eov (29.11.2011), Rio2000 (21.12.2012), staas_ya (23.08.2011), Svetlana_K (23.04.2012), Никол_ай (23.08.2011)

----------


## a_pozhta

ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНА ПОМОЩЬ!!! Не работает после последнего обновления выгрузка из 1С 8.2 Зарплата и Управление персоналом для Украины (2.1.20.3) в 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия для Украины (1.2.2.4). При загрузке в 1С:Бухучет Платежных ведомостей выдает сообщение: "Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (7081)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (НалоговоеНазначениеЗатра

----------


## serega-t

> Реально ли сделать так чтобы в 8.2 в банковской выписке при поступлении оплаты от покупателей была активна кнопка КУДиР? У нас УСН доходы-расходы, учет в ТСЖ. И поступления от жильцов не должны вставать в книгу!


Для начала определитесь, кем для Вас являются жильцы. Если они покупатели, то значит Вы им что-то продаете, значит получаете доход от продажи, соответсвенно должны обложить налогом.
в соответствии со статьей 249 НК РФ суммы платежей членов ТСЖ за жилищно-коммунальные услуги, поступающие на счет организации, являются выручкой от реализации работ (услуг) и, соответственно, должны учитываться ТСЖ в составе ее доходов при определении налоговой базы по налогу, уплачиваемому в связи с применением УСН.

----------


## berator37

Проверю

---------- Post added at 17:52 ---------- Previous post was at 17:50 ----------




> Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2


Что-то не грузиться

----------


## Нурбек

Скинь  плииз на мыло Nurbek_EkipazhKZ@inbox.ru!

----------


## sava.str

> Внешний отчет Карточка учета материалов М-17 предназначен для конфигурации бухгалтерия 2.0 (для 1.6 не пойдет)


Файл удален. Перезалейте плиз.

----------


## ВикторНич

Скажите пожалуйста, а есть обработка групповое формирование счетов-фактур на основании реализации.
Спасибо!

---------- Post added at 13:35 ---------- Previous post was at 13:19 ----------

Есть обработка на групповое формирование счетов-фактур на основании реализации. Спасибо!

----------


## audite

А нет внешней печатной формы акта на оказание услуг где бы была дополнительная строка в которой бы писалась общая сумма акта (с учетом НДС)? Конфигурация Бухгалтерия 1С8.2

----------


## Ирина Никонова

> Для начала определитесь, кем для Вас являются жильцы. Если они покупатели, то значит Вы им что-то продаете, значит получаете доход от продажи, соответсвенно должны обложить налогом.
> в соответствии со статьей 249 НК РФ суммы платежей членов ТСЖ за жилищно-коммунальные услуги, поступающие на счет организации, являются выручкой от реализации работ (услуг) и, соответственно, должны учитываться ТСЖ в составе ее доходов при определении налоговой базы по налогу, уплачиваемому в связи с применением УСН.


а если жильцы не покупатели тогда что?

----------


## kaa1976

ДВС. Ищу выгрузку справочников из упп 82 в excel.

----------


## L666

Помогите, пожалуйста, у вас есть обработка  для БГУ. Мне нужно одним разом в документах например (услуги сторонних организаций, и еще по ОС) поменять счет с 401 на 109.
Что бы не по одному документу сидеть проводить а массово во всех поменять счет. Просто в ручную это оочень долго делать.

----------


## ulka_s

А чем вам встроенная Групповая обработка справочников и документов не нравится?

----------


## lil788

Пожалуйста, может быть у кого-то есть обработка Выгрузки документов из типовой «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 и загрузка в типовую "Торговля и склад" редакции 11.0  для платформы 8.2? Необходимо загружать документы, но не все!

----------


## qwed557

> Фирма "1С", Москва. Август 2011 года
> 
> Архив содержит обработку выгрузки данных и правила выгрузки 
> из 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7:
> - Exp77_82.ert
> - Acc77_Acc82.xml
> - Exp77_82.efd
> - ПереносДанныхИзИнформацио  нныхБаз1СПредприятия77.epf
> 
> ...



Выдает ошибку Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (7572)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (ПометкаУдаления)
при загрузки в восьмерку, использовал ПереносДанныхИзИнформацио  нныхБаз1СПредприятия77 
что делать то?

----------


## stei

Ребят, помогите пожалуйста, есть у кого внешние формы ПКО и РКО для УТ 10.3 на 8.1 и 8.2И? желательно со счетами учета, а то в стандартных не проставляются....

----------


## stred11

нужна печатная форма товарного чека для реализации в БП есть у когоИ?

----------


## Cholya

Нужна обработка для группового формирования актов сверки по клиентам для 1С 8.0 и 8.2 Киньте кто-нибудь на мыло плиииззззз svr_buh@bk.ru

----------


## shturhalev

Очень много полезной информации, НО вдруг ни кто не пробовал разработать внешнюю форму Счета Фирменного для Комплексной автоматизацииИ?

----------


## Lenka_13

спасибо

----------


## alexz55

Да выгружает вроде без ошибок

---------- Post added 21.10.2011 at 00:29 ---------- Previous post was 20.10.2011 at 23:55 ----------

Спасибо


> Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2

----------


## aleksru24

Народ помогите пожалуйста!!! Нужно поставить подписи в отчет "Ведомость по денежным средствам" Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.14.5)

----------


## vvv59

*1С: Предприятие 8. Внешние обработки и утилиты  1С: Сканер штрих-кода 8.0.9.7 от 20.10.2011*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**

----------

cimmer (14.02.2013), staas_ya (12.12.2011), Vovanches (21.10.2011)

----------


## zaq12

как скачать вложение

---------- Post added at 19:52 ---------- Previous post was at 19:25 ----------

как же скачаьб

----------


## Hot_Serg

Привет! Кому-нибудь понадобилась внешняя печатная форма Корректировочной счёт-фактуры? (именно внешней)

----------


## montecri100

Внешняя обработка групповой печати документов для УТ11

letitbit.net


Сборник необходимых внешних обработок для 1С 8х

depositfiles.com

letitbit.net

turbo.to

----------

afnsv_jul (17.05.2013), Alekseykr911 (08.05.2012), aljas2006 (25.11.2011), bismillyah (24.01.2012), borisusman (23.11.2011), DiegoLidabo (19.05.2012), Fotinia59 (01.02.2014), JamGen (13.03.2012), kaizZer (17.11.2011), klm00 (29.11.2011), Matsenkov (28.03.2012), NataZ (15.11.2011), sdsmax (15.04.2012), staas_ya (12.12.2011), vladvog (08.05.2012), Алекс-W (28.04.2012), КошкаЛунная (21.11.2011), Никол_ай (19.11.2011)

----------


## DeAngor

Нужно ограничить права других пользователей таким образом, чтобы каждый отдельный пользователь в работе с отчетом мог использовать лишь определенную группу счетов. А другие счета для пользователей должны быть закрыты, ограничены, запрещены. Есть варианты? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## montecri100

Для тех кто устал от "танцев с бубнами" с подключением USB сканера штрих-кода.Обработка обслуживания работает через драйвер компании "Штрих-М" и позволяет без лишних нервов и танцев с бубном подключить RS232/USB(с эмуляцией COM-порта)/Клавиатурный сканер к типовым конфигурациям.

Комплект - обработки под 8.1 и 8.2 + драйвер Штрих-М 7.6.0.12

----------

arturzin (29.05.2012), bismillyah (24.01.2012), o-bol (29.01.2012), staas_ya (12.12.2011), Stephan (28.09.2012)

----------


## Olgaprtnaja1

Пожалуйста у каво нибудь есть разработка продажа товара со склада (продаем товар со склада на заданную дату, наценку устанавливаем сами без использования цен номенклатуры) для 1с 8.2

----------


## kaizZer

Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2 

Вложения
      Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите 

Вопрос то в чём?

----------


## fpv

:good: для украинских кф подходит?

----------


## 1ws4

> Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите


Что это значит?:)

----------


## Olgaprtnaja1

Нужна для РФ

----------


## montecri100

*Внешняя обработка Универсальный журнал документов для 1С 8.1 и 8.2*

turbobit

----------

aljas2006 (25.11.2011), tdn62 (24.11.2011)

----------


## wwizard

Нужен конвертор Валюты для конфигурации 1С 8,2 УТ 10,3
Нужен отчет по товарам Принятым на комиссию. Полежал он у меня, чтото я продал, чтото нет. 
Нужна возможность расчета ЗП сотрудникам по процентной ставке от чистой прибыли по заданной группе номенклатуры, или стоимости товара превышающей например 100у.е.
Нужна форма которая будет показывать Чистую прибыль компании за период. (Валовая за минусом всех затрат)

----------


## Leksey_G

Как это использовать?
1. Как вывести картинки в СКД (8.2) или "Прайс -лист с картинками"

----------


## kaizZer

---------- Post added at 10:08 ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 ----------

Внешние отчеты и обработки для 8.2 Часть 5

1. Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2:
Переносится в из типовой конфигурации «Торговля и Склад», редакции 9.2 платформы «1С:Предприятие 7.7» в типовую конфигурацию «Бухгалтерия предприятия», редакции 2.0 платформы «1С: Предприятие 8.1» и «1С: Предприятие 8.2» следующие документы и их операции (с соблюдением всех соответствующих проводок):

Обработка платная ! нет ли других вариантов?

----------


## montecri100

Внешняя обработка 
*Поиск и замена дублирующихся элементов справочников с множественным поиском.* Тестировалась на УПП. Для 1.3 необходима конвертация. Должна работать и в других конфигурациях.

unibytes letitbit

----------

JamGen (13.03.2012), mialpo (29.03.2012), tdn62 (24.11.2011), Алекс-W (28.04.2012)

----------


## kaizZer

> Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2


Проще отрелизиться и штатной выгрузкой выгрузить, то что надо, 
чем понять, на какой вопрос нужно ответить

----------


## montecri100

Oбработка: Перенумерация любых документов для 8.2 Обычное приложение. 

letitbit

----------

kds221281 (13.12.2011), kozin (07.02.2012), milena7 (19.11.2012), salika (26.07.2012), tdn62 (24.11.2011), Алекс-W (28.04.2012), Бонифация (22.06.2012)

----------


## montecri100

*Обработка Загрузка документов и справочников из 7.7 в 8.2, для 8.2*

letitbit

----------

aljas2006 (25.11.2011), amm50 (21.12.2012), elenkaD (30.09.2014), Klissa (27.11.2011), kozin (07.02.2012), Masik777 (15.05.2013), olga_eov (29.11.2011), salika (26.07.2012), Никол_ай (25.11.2011)

----------


## kaizZer

[/COLOR]


> Штатной не получается


Обновился TiS_770969_Update, после чего появляется возможность выгрузится в Бухгалтерию 1с7.7ред.4.5, так и в Бухгалтерию 1с8 ред.1.6 так и ред 2.0. Загружаем через  штатный в Бухгалтерии - "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML"

----------


## makfromkz

letitbit заставляет скачать и юзать какой-то ехе-шник,   лениво и боязно, а вдруг вирусня али троянец?

----------


## Чит@тель

> letitbit заставляет скачать и юзать какой-то ехе-шник,   лениво и боязно, а вдруг вирусня али троянец?


Это инсталяшка ихнего загрузчика. Пока никаких зверьков мне не приносил. Но он какой-то одноразовый - для каждого скачивания свой загрузчик.

----------


## montecri100

*Загрузка из Экселя в любую табличную часть любого документа Предприятие 8.1; 1С: Предприятие 8.2*

turbobit

----------


## montecri100

Внешняя обработка *Удаление элементов справочника без движений*
depositfiles

----------

udakova (02.02.2012), Чит@тель (28.11.2011)

----------


## Zokerr

*montecri100*, загрузка их Экселя ссылка не рабочая обнови плиз

----------


## montecri100

> *montecri100*, загрузка их Экселя ссылка не рабочая обнови плиз


*Загрузка из Экселя в любую табличную часть любого документа Предприятие 8.1; 1С: Предприятие 8.2*
turbobit

Добавка:
*Универсальный отчет с кнопками для управления уровнями группировок (4.1.0.1)*
Крутой тюнинг к Универсальному отчету. Быстрый расчет ширины колонок. Кнопки управления уровнями группировок. Суммирование по выделенным ячейкам. Расширен список источников данных. Нет привязки к конкретной конфигурации.
letitbit

----------

Klissa (29.11.2011), milena7 (19.11.2012), nadena (06.03.2012), o-bol (30.11.2011), olga_eov (29.11.2011), Rio2000 (02.12.2011), Чит@тель (29.11.2011)

----------


## Мезон

Подскажите, как можно создать в БП 2.0 Установка цен номенклатуры сразу для всех поступлений, т.к. с начала года на основании поступлений они не создавались. А открывать каждое поступление и делать его это много.

----------


## bivlev

Какие документы и справочники передаются?


> Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2




---------- Post added at 15:46 ---------- Previous post was at 15:31 ----------

какие документы и справочники переносятся?

----------


## forumlarin

Ищу внешнюю печатную форму Торг-12 для Бухгалтерии 2.0 для документа поступление товаров и услуг

----------


## montecri100

Универсальный Обмен Данными Между Схожими Конфигурациями 8.2
turbobit
Универсальная ОСВ v2_0_11 8.2
turbobit
Универсальный поиск и удаление документов и элементов справочников с возможностью прямого удаления 8.2
letitbit
Обработка Отключение пользователей 8.2.
Позволяет отключать пользователей от базы с установлением блокировки на определённое время, и с отправкой сообщения пользователю об отключении.
letitbit

----------

kozin (07.02.2012), mup63 (31.05.2012), nadena (25.04.2012), Sergik010 (22.10.2012), staas_ya (12.12.2011), udakova (02.02.2012), vanyek (12.08.2012), Алекс-W (28.04.2012)

----------


## h0tchilipepper

[QUOTE=Leshii2009;130925]Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2

----------

afnsv_jul (18.05.2013)

----------


## Azeg

подскажите, какой обработкой можно вытащить справочники из бухгалтерии 2.0 в камин 3.0?

----------


## montecri100

Внешние обработки:
*Универсальный журнал документов 8.2 (3.16.1.1)*
letitbit

*Корректировка проводок документа*
letitbit

----------

Azeg (08.12.2011), kozin (06.02.2012), nadena (25.04.2012), nmf (21.12.2011), sdsmax (15.04.2012), Suncho (19.04.2014), udakova (02.02.2012), Zakakvo (21.12.2011), АлёнаТут (01.12.2012), Эльвирчик (11.12.2011)

----------


## maxilove

Изменение времени документов для 8.1
Иной раз есть необходимость провести изменение времени документов для того чтоб 
навести порядок в документах и остатках товаров, чтобы не терялась логика 
последовательности купли-продажи. То есть закупка товара должна во времени стоять раньше продажи и т.д.

Данная обработка позволяет изменять время документов, с фильтрацией по 
Периоду, Виду документа, Организации, Контрагенту, Складу и Ответственному.

*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

kww-vin (25.06.2012), Эльвирчик (11.12.2011)

----------


## Эльвирчик

Где скачать внешнюю обработку для 1с 8.2 УТ  Остатки ТМЦ с ценой поставщика ?  Спасибо :blush:

---------- Post added at 01:12 ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 ----------

нужна внешняя обработка для выгрузки Платежное поручение исходящее (оплата поставщикам) из 1с 7.7. БУ  в 1 с 8.2 УТ.    Спасибо !

----------


## Dubasov

Подскажите где скачать отчет по валовой прибыли с доп. колонкой тип цен номенклатуры?

----------


## corel2005

Очень нужна обработка для УТ 10.3 в 8.2 - внешняя печатная форма заказа покупателя с графой объем номенклатуры

----------


## vrabie

Загрузка -выгрузка данных

----------


## Jar24

Спасибо.

----------


## vabster

> Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2


спасибю....

----------


## MaxiTolya

> Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2


Если это не демо - спасибо заранее

----------


## MaxiTolya

> Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2


Если не демо - заранее спасибо

----------


## MaxiTolya

> Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2


Если это не демо - заранее спасибо

----------


## MaxiTolya

> Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2


Если не демо - заранее спасибо

----------


## MaxiTolya

Не могу никак скачать "Выгрузка документов из типовой Торговля и склад". В чем засада? Какой еще ответ нужен?

----------


## MaxiTolya

Как скачать "Выгрузка документов из типовой Торговля и склад полная версия"?

----------


## Zakakvo

Народ! Помогите с Универсальный журнал документов для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 (3.18.0.2) - на инфостарте совсем уже все плохо стало...
http://infostart.ru/public/69707/

----------


## АnnaKB

Добрый день!
Очень нужен отчет по дебиторской и кредиторской задолженности с датой возникновения по Бухгалтерию 2.0.

Заранее, спасибо

----------


## sonicindigo

Есть конфа 1С 8.2 ЗуП. Для всего этого ищется внешняя обработка "Экспорт зарплатного списка для Сбербанка" в dbf. Я нашел для 8.1, но она не запускается. Помогите плз. Может есть у кого готовая для 8.2 или как переделать из 8.1? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## avdmail

> Может есть у кого готовая для 8.2 или как переделать из 8.1? Заранее спасибо.


Открыть в конфигураторе и он сам предложить перевести в формат 8.2

----------

sonicindigo (21.12.2011)

----------


## олечкад

Подскажите, пжлста, где я могу найти внешнюю печатную форму "Акт выполненных работ" для 1С 8.2 УПП 1.3. Но чтобы в шапке где написаны фирмы были не только названия, но ИНН, КПП, адрес, договор. И чтобы расшифровки подписей были.

----------


## montecri100

> Народ! Помогите с Универсальный журнал документов для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 (3.18.0.2) - на инфостарте совсем уже все плохо стало...
> http://infostart.ru/public/69707/


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php/73934

----------

Romik855 (31.08.2016)

----------


## sonicindigo

> Открыть в конфигураторе и он сам предложить перевести в формат 8.2


Спасибо. попробую.

----------


## Zakakvo

> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php/73934


Спасибо большое, уже )). А обновленной версии нет?

----------


## dergat007

Приветствую всех!
Нету у кого-нибудь отчетика как стандартный "Ведомость товара на складах", но только с ценами.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Extremhelp

Всем доброй ночи !
Нет ли у кого внешней печатной формы справки приложения к ТТН  раздел А и Б для продажи алкоголя
для управления торговлей 10.3 на базе 8.1

----------


## fili

спасибо

----------


## maxilove

*Выгрузка данных из 1С Управление торговлей в Бухгалтерию предприятия
*
Данная обработка позволяет осуществить выгрузку данных (обмен данными) из конфигурации 
Управление торговлей 10.3 в Бухгалтерию предприятия 2.0 на уровне документов.

Обработка производит выгрузку Возвратов, Платёжных поручений, 
Поступления товаров и услуг, Реализации товаров и услуг и др.

Краткая инструкция:
В УТ запускаете обработку и выгружаете данные во внешний XML-файл. 
В Бухгалтерии выбираете верхнее меню Сервис \ Прочие обмены данными \ Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML; 
во вкладке загрузка данных, указываете получившейся файл и жмёте кнопку Загрузить данные.

Обработка работает в 1С на базе Платформы: 8.1
в конфигурации: Управление торговлей 10.3

Автор:  Царьков Иван

*СКАЧАТЬ*

*Импорт и экспорт справочников в Excel*

Данные обработки помогут Вам экспортировать справочники из 
1С Предприятие в Microsoft Excel (XLS файл). Так же с помощью 
данных обработок Вы с легкостью сможете импортировать 
справочники из Microsoft Excel (XLS файл) в 1С Предприятие.

*СКАЧАТЬ
*

---------- Post added at 14:58 ---------- Previous post was at 14:32 ----------

*Обработка 1С перенос документов
*
Обработка 1С перенос документов поможет Вам произвести перенос 
документа между одинаковыми базами минуя ручное набивание документа. 
В случае если Вы удалили какой-либо документ в базе 1с 7.7 а потом 
обнаружили что это сделали зря но есть копия базы, можно осуществить 
перенос документов благодаря данной обработке которая позволит легко 
и быстро перенести документ из копии базы.

Так же в архиве имеется версия обработки для 1с осуществляющей 
групповой перенос документов.

*СКАЧАТЬ*

*Универсальный журнал документов для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 (3.1.0.1)*


Полностью универсальный журнал  документов с представлением списка документов в виде дерева. 
Работает в любой конфигурации 1С 8.1 и 8.2 (толстый клиент) без изменения кода. 
Подключается ко многим типовым механизмам конфигураций (печать документов, сохранение настроек и т.д.).
Для запуска обработки под 8.2, обработку необходимо открыть в конфигураторе для конвертации.
При первом запуске журнал не настроен. Для отображения данных в журнале необходимо выполнить настройку журнала.

*СКАЧАТЬ*

*Numer ver 1.5 "Перенумерация Документов, Справочников"*

Каждый из нас сталкивался с проблемой нумерации документов, 
у кого-то она вообще не идет, а у кого-то идет, но не так как хотелось бы. 
Особенно это происходи у тех, кто использует в нумерации префиксы. 
(пример: Номер документа Счет - Счет-00159). 

NUMER поможет вам решить эту проблему, он может перенумеровывать 
любые справочники и документы как только вам захочется(с префиксами 
и без них, с полной новой нумерацией и оставлением старой, 
а так же заменой существующих префиксов на другие).

Внимание, в скобках указывается то что вводим. 
1. Выбираем справочник, или документ. 
2. Выбираем группу справочника или дату начала, конца обработки документов 
(если, надо все документы обработать, то ничего не указываем). 
3. НЕ Изменять нумерацию, если снять галочку и указать справа «Нач. номер», 
то с этого номера и начнется нумерация по порядку. 
4. Дальше выбираем тип нумерации: 
• Не изменять существующие префиксы, т.е. было Счет-00058 > Счет00001 
• Заменить существующие префиксы на введенную строку: Вводим в «Строка 
префикса» префикс (Сч) и получаем Счет-00058>Сч-0000058 
• Добавить введенную строку (ет) в начало конец префикса: 
 Сч-00058>Счет-0000058 
• Заменить (Счет) на введенную строку (Зпок): 
 Счет-00058>Зпок-0000058

*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

Agema (18.03.2012), bismillyah (24.01.2012), druid78@ (12.02.2020), Ka-Nadi (07.04.2012), kozin (06.02.2012), mascha (31.12.2011), nadena (06.03.2012), udakova (02.02.2012), Чит@тель (24.12.2011)

----------


## maxilove

*Цветной журнал документов
*
Журнал документов с возможностью их цветового выделения по 
определенному реквизиту. Например, если у вас ведётся учет по 
нескольким организациям, то можно визуально разделить документы 
по каждой организации. 

Обработка работает на любой конфигурации 1С:Предприятие 8.1.

CDJ_scr.jpg

*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

druid78@ (12.02.2020), АлёнаТут (01.12.2012)

----------


## maxilove

*Перенос номенклатуры в правильную группу*

В организация, где огромное количество номенклатуры (например, в рознице) 
часто возникает ситуация, когда оператор заносит позицию "Хлеб дарницкий" 
в номенклатурную группу "Молоко". Данная обработканайдет подобные элементы 
и предложит правильную, с ее точки зрения, номенклатурную группу. Обработка 
находится в стадии разработки методологии определения правильных групп 
номенклатуры и пока еще очень сырая. Не всегда корректно отрабатывает 
разветвленную систему группировок номенклатуры.

*СКАЧАТЬ*

*Карточка клиента (взаиморасчеты)*

В современных конфигурациях Управление торговлей, Комплексная автоматизация, 
Управление производственным предприятием, при возникновении необходимости 
проанализировать взаиморасчеты с контрагентами в разрезе документов движения, 
сталкиваемся с проблемой поиска нужного отчета, и помимо этого, тратим время 
на настройку отчета. В итоге чтобы получить красивый читабельный отчет по 
взаиморасчетам, с контрагентами в разрезе документов движения приходится 
пожертвовать немало времени. В результате чего обычные пользователи 
оказываются немного недовольны.
 Предлагаемый отчет позволяет быстро, посмотреть состояние взаиморасчетов с 
контрагентами во всех разрезах (Организация, контрагент, договор контрагента, 
сделка, документ движения). Отчет возможно формировать со всевозможными 
доступными отборами (пример: как по одному контрагенту так и по нескольким). 
Отчет построен с использованием универсального отчета, в следствие чего 
является гибким и настраиваемым.

*СКАЧАТЬ*

*Расчет разницы между датами*

Пригодится для расчета стажа, или возраста

*СКАЧАТЬ*

*Закрытие отрицательных остатков на 41 счете.*

Закрытие отрицательных остатков по 41 счету за период на основании движений за период.
 Возможности:
 - анализ любого периода, вывод таблицы товаров по которым есть движения, в результате которых возникли минусы.
 - точное определение минусов по документам (соответствие с карточкой счета)
 - создание таблицы товаров с определением ГТД и страны происхождения по отрицательному остатку.
 - интерактивная таблица товаров для создания поступления
 - создание приходной накладной.
Обработка очень простая в работе. Все таблицы в обработке предназначены только 
для получения предварительных данных, которые можно было бы проверить.
Внимание обработка определяет товары (с минусами) не на конечную дату.
 За выбранный период обработка делает подробный анализ остатков по дням и движениям и 
выводит в таблицу не только те товары, по которым на дату конца есть отрицательные остатки,
 но и те по которым отрицательные остатки есть на любую дату внутри периода.
 Данная обработка выводит все товары, по которым в рамках каждого дня за период появился минус.

* Инструкция по работе:* 
выбираем период. Кнопка сформировать. Всё. Все данные готовы, можно проверить, посмотреть. 
Кнопка "Создать поступление" открывает новую приходную накладная с заполненной табличной частью.
 Также есть проверка: если на начало периода есть отрицательные остатки по товарам до этого 
периода выдается сообщение.
Три закладки для проверки:
 Первая закладка:
 Таблица №1 - ведомость по товарам (нач. остаток - приход - расход - кон.остаток). 
В таблицу выводятся только товары в движении которых есть минуса.
 Таблица №2 - Под таблицей №1 находится дополнительный отчет по текущей позиции в 
детализации по документам. Красным отображены минусы.
 Обе таблицы выглядят как обычная ведомость, верхнее окно - это сводная информация по 
товарам, нижнее это детальная информация по текущей номенклатуре (строчке которая 
активная в верхнем окне). На основании этих данных можно проверить правильность выборки 
с помощью карточки счета. Данные должны совпадать 100%
 Вторая закладка:
 Таблица №3 (проверочная) - перечень товаров и документов, которые вызвали минусы. 
По сути это обобщенные данные из первых двух таблиц, плюс получение ГТД, страны 
происхождения и сумм из "отрицательного" документа.
 Третья закладка:
 Таблица №4 - это свертка данных второй таблицы. Форма собой представляет ту табличную 
часть, которая заполнится в приходную накладную.

*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

666999 (29.12.2011), Agema (18.03.2012), CemLena (14.05.2012), staas_ya (07.03.2012), udakova (02.02.2012), vladvog (03.04.2012)

----------


## micnet

Всем привет! Кто-нибудь может скачать и выложить сюда обработку: Перенос документов из ТИС 7.7 в БП 2.0 Она лежит по адресу http://infostart.ru/public/91853/ Что-то они там так все усложнили, что теперь не знаю как скачивать, раньше для этого достаточно зарегистрироваться было.

----------


## vasya1_55

Доброго времени суток!
Выложите пожалуйста обработку с Инфостарта "Массовое формирование принятых денежных обязательств с зарплатой БГУ 8" адрес:http://infostart.ru/public/102450/
Заранее благадарю!

----------


## Olgaprtnaja1

Cgfcb,j

----------


## wcop

Спасибо!!!

----------


## micnet

> Всем привет! Кто-нибудь может скачать и выложить сюда обработку: Перенос документов из ТИС 7.7 в БП 2.0 Она лежит по адресу http://infostart.ru/public/91853/ Что-то они там так все усложнили, что теперь не знаю как скачивать, раньше для этого достаточно зарегистрироваться было.


И что тут нет добрых людей и никто не скачает? Если нельзя выкладывать, то может на мэйл кините!

----------


## montecri100

> И что тут нет добрых людей и никто не скачает? Если нельзя выкладывать, то может на мэйл кините!


Обработка Загрузка документов из 7.7 в 8.2 (для 8.2)

letitbit

----------

ashevche (22.06.2012), micnet (31.12.2011)

----------


## o-bol

Народ! Помогите нужен отчет ТОРГ-29 для оптового склада для УТ 8.2 редакция 10.3.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## o-bol

> Доброго времени суток!
> Выложите пожалуйста обработку с Инфостарта "Массовое формирование принятых денежных обязательств с зарплатой БГУ 8" адрес:http://infostart.ru/public/102450/
> Заранее благадарю!


Лови ссылку
http://depositfiles.com/files/4um4va6j8

----------

stson (05.07.2012), udakova (27.03.2012)

----------


## haner

Добрый день!
Если возможно, выложите пожалуйста обработку с infostart "Формирование входа по товару на основе остатков и документов которые сделали минусы на 41 счете" 
http://infostart.ru/public/59546/
Заранее благадарю за помощь!

----------


## micnet

> Обработка Загрузка документов из 7.7 в 8.2 (для 8.2)
> 
> letitbit


Загрузил, но при указании в 1С 8.2 из какой базы ТиС грузить программа зависает и все! Да и на infostart.ru внешне эта обработка выглядит подругому, может нет тот файл выложили?
Все вроде заработало, но выдает какую-то ошибку по поводу уникальности номера и документы не загружает, а на сайте все-равно картинка обработки другая!

----------


## o-bol

Помогите пожалуйста. Скачала с Инфостарта очет Торг-29, приход и расход выводит верно, а вот НачСтоимостьВсего, ПриходСОстатком, КонСтоимостьВсего удваивает на НачСтоимость всего.
Помогите понять в чем причина. Бьюсь уже 2 недели. В программировании я чайник.
Вот ссылка на отчет: http://depositfiles.com/files/6r07zrtpy

----------

al_kon (05.01.2012)

----------


## EVAPOST

Доброго времени суток! Может кто поможет. Нужен материальный отчет типа М-19 (лучше конечно с разбивкой наименования документа (дата, №) по приходу и расходу) для Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 Скачивала в Инфостате все, которые возможны, не работают. Зря деньги улетели, месяц ждала ответа на их форуме, с вопросом почему не работают, не дождалась.

----------

khardin1 (20.04.2012)

----------


## SCORP26

Народ! Помогите нужны обработки с Инфостарта "Заполнить документ Инвентаризация товаров на складе по группе номенклатуры", "Инвентаризация 10х счетов".
адреса: http://infostart.ru/public/96482/, http://infostart.ru/public/64267/
Заранее благадарю!

----------


## Lani

Спасибо очень нужная обработка)!

---------- Post added at 18:40 ---------- Previous post was at 18:38 ----------




> Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2


 Спасибо

---------- Post added at 19:26 ---------- Previous post was at 18:40 ----------

Есть ли у кого полная версия, работающая не демо "Загрузка -выгрузка данных из ТИС77 в БУХ2.0"И очень нужна. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Erkot

В архиве нет "группового ввода документов"

----------


## x-prizrak-x

Может есть у кого нибудь обработка "Продажа между фирмами" для 8-ки, встроенный в УТ пакетный ввод документов немного не подходит?:)

----------


## shust999

В отличие от типовой выгрузки?

----------


## alya

Люди добрые помогите найти обработку для выгрузки кассовой заявки для минфина БГУ 8.2..
П.С. нашла на инфостарте - но скачать не смогла - денежку просит
http://infostart.ru/public/88234/
Спасибо!

----------


## Ребенок

Доброго время суток!
Помогите! Нужна налоговая ведомасть для УПП 1.3 и расширенный расчетный лист с распечаткой табеля для УПП 1.3ранее за ранее спасибо!

----------


## lep.a

Добрый вечер! Народ, помогите! Кто-нибудь может выложить сюда с Инфостарта обработку "Внешняя печатная форма документа "Счет-фактура выданный" образца 2012 года для конфигурации Управление торговлей 10.3, под платформу 8.1", адрес http://infostart.ru/public/105563/

----------


## ПФ Радуга

Помогите пожалуйста, нужна внешняя печатная форма для новой счет-фактуры для для с 8.1 УПП 1.2.39.1

----------


## gvter

Чтобы подключить внешнюю печатную форму, необходимо в 1С: Бухгалтерии 8.2
Сервис-Дополнительные Отчеты и обработки-Дополнительные внешние печатные формы - и через кнопку Добавить осуществить ввод новой печ.формы
http://zalil.ru/32585335

---------- Post added at 21:41 ---------- Previous post was at 21:35 ----------

New Счет-фактура для 8.2 для 1С 
http://narod.ru/disk/38865452001/1137.rar.html

----------

ka1201 (27.01.2012), lomshakov (03.02.2012), SmokK (28.01.2012), tmolot (30.01.2012), udakova (02.02.2012), Алекс-W (28.04.2012)

----------


## d,ogan

> Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2


А нету случайно для выгрузки из комплексной 7-рки в Бухгалтерию 8.2 2.0

---------- Post added at 23:41 ---------- Previous post was at 23:36 ----------

На что надо ответить

----------


## L666

помогите пожалуйста, нужна обработка что бы можно было в бгу сделать групповую замену КБК с КРБ на произвольные

----------


## Bkpy4eHHbiu

Печатная форма счета-фактуры для Бухгалтерии Предприятия, Управление Торговлей 10, Управление Торговлей 11 и Комплексной автоматизации.
здесь или здесь

----------

AntonGwozd (31.01.2012), lomshakov (03.02.2012)

----------


## ds_08

Спасибо

----------


## maxidrom_inc

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать клиент-банк для БП 2.0 с инфостарта: http://infostart.ru/public/86371/
Типовой совершенно неюзабелен. :(

----------


## San_Sanuch

Народ помогите нужена новая форма счета-фактуры для 1С бухгалтерия 8 (вер. 1,6), негде не могу найти!!!!

----------


## Joslin

Подскажите пожалуйста, мне нужна обработка с групповой печатью ПКО без квитанции 1с 8.2 бухалтерия (2.0.32.4) 
а также обработка перенумерации документов

----------


## ppaann

Помогите скачать Счет-фактура 2012 для бухгалтерии 1.6 на платформе 8.1 http://infostart.ru/public/106050/

----------


## GeneJec

Очень хочется Счет фактура 2012 (с выбором подписи) с Инфостарта http://infostart.ru/public/114864/
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста...

----------


## d,ogan

Очень нужна такая штука... Поделитесь кто может. 
http://infostart.ru/public/93130/
Объявление на взнос наличными для 8.2[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Zokerr

Утилита для администрирования БД релиз 8.2.13.2.9
http://depositfiles.com/files/wi21oa9qk

Конвертация данных редакция 1.0. релиз 2.1.5.1.
http://depositfiles.com/files/zdi2ssniw

----------

GEO-2006 (03.06.2012)

----------


## haner

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/21309/
Групповая печать ПКО, РКО для 1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## micnet

Добрый вечер!
Может кто-нибудь выложить обработку для 1с 8.2 БП 2.0.32.4, для отключения интернет-поддержки пользователя при запуске, а то уже надоели тормоза при запуске программы. Обработка есть здесь, но скачать не могу
- http://infostart.ru/public/106124/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Vikto7

Здравствуйте,
Нет ли  у кого-нибудь обработки для формирования в EXCEL
Прайс-листа,  где к названиям товаров прицеплены гиперссылки на картинки, примерно такого вида. 
Конфигурация  УТ 8.2 10.3 Реквизит номенклатуры:ИнтернетСсыл

----------


## Dev1L

Скачайте пожалуйста 
"Печатная форма Товарно-сопроводительного документа"
http://infostart.ru/public/65803/
Рабочий стол для УТ 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/95764/
Отчет Взаиморасчеты с контрагентами для УТ-10.3 по примеру отчета из ТиС 7.7
http://infostart.ru/public/99974/
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## sidinah

Выложите пожалуйста, печатную форму счёт фактуры 2012 для 1с 8.2 управление торговлей 11.0.6.9

----------


## Vikto7

Нужна обработка  ПРайслист   с картинками
http://infostart.ru/public/81987/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Zokerr

Обработки для 8-х представленные на диске ИТС за январь 2012 г.
http://depositfiles.com/files/v4jmxokil

Транспортная накладная (новая форма) для Управление торговлей ред 11
http://depositfiles.com/files/158qyh0cx




> Для тех кто желает попробовать http://depositfiles.com/signup.php?ref=Z-Zet




---------- Post added at 21:58 ---------- Previous post was at 21:58 ----------

Обработки для 8-х представленные на диске ИТС за январь 2012 г.
http://depositfiles.com/files/v4jmxokil

Транспортная накладная (новая форма) для Управление торговлей ред 11
http://depositfiles.com/files/158qyh0cx




> Для тех кто желает попробовать http://depositfiles.com/signup.php?ref=Z-Zet




---------- Post added at 21:59 ---------- Previous post was at 21:58 ----------

Обработки для 8-х представленные на диске ИТС за январь 2012 г.
http://depositfiles.com/files/v4jmxokil

Транспортная накладная (новая форма) для Управление торговлей ред 11
http://depositfiles.com/files/158qyh0cx




> Для тех кто желает попробовать http://depositfiles.com/signup.php?ref=Z-Zet

----------

arturzin (29.05.2012), avkit (08.02.2012), CemLena (14.05.2012), NikAntonina (07.02.2012), sdsmax (15.04.2012), staas_ya (07.03.2012), Vikto7 (06.02.2012)

----------


## nay

Держи. http://files.mail.ru/17RBR2
прайс, картинка, цены, остаток, резерв, свободный остаток.

А мне нужна внешняя печатная форма "акт на списание малоценных и быстроизнашивающихся предметов" (Типовая межотраслевая форма № МБ-8) из требования-накладной. Для УПП. 

У кого нибудь есть такая?

----------

Vikto7 (06.02.2012), VL001 (07.02.2012)

----------


## Vikto7

Новый счет-фактура для 1С 8.1

http://depositfiles.com/files/sm21w087g

----------

ppaann (08.02.2012), Светялчок (07.02.2012)

----------


## Светялчок

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/87869/. Спасибо.

----------


## vladbts

Помогите, пожалуйста найти обработку "Закрытие отрицательных остатков на 41 счете" для БП 2,0

----------


## pylsar

Добрый день!

Нужна внешняя форма Счета на оплату из заказа клиента для УТ 11.0.7.13 Хотим прилепить логотип компании, добавить текст, сделать покрупнее ьабличную часть.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ppaann

> Новый счет-фактура для 1С 8.1
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/sm21w087g


А для какой базы предназначена СФ? Попробовал добавить в БП 1.6, не подошла :-(

---------- Post added at 10:51 ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 ----------

Вот нашел СФ 2012 с уполномоченными для 8.1, подкорректировал ее для БП 1.6, если кому-то надо, пользуйтесь на здоровье!

http://narod.ru/disk/40025336001/%D0...B8)81.epf.html

----------

udakova (27.03.2012)

----------


## МаксимК

Здраствуйте!
Скачивал СФ 2012 с уполномоченными для 8.1 и пытался запустить на 8.2 Не выходит даже после конвертации в конфигураторе :(
В сборнике "Внешние 6" тоже есть подобная печатная форма. Подключал ее к демо базе, все работает, а на рабочей базе выдает ошибку : Поле обьекта не обнаружено(НДСВидСчетаФак  уры) 
Сам в программировании не смыслю, может поможете разобраться!
И еще вопрос: Можно ли в вышеуказанных печатных формах заменить макет на СФ 1137 ?

----------


## ppaann

> Здраствуйте!
> Скачивал СФ 2012 с уполномоченными для 8.1 и пытался запустить на 8.2 Не выходит даже после конвертации в конфигураторе :(
> В сборнике "Внешние 6" тоже есть подобная печатная форма. Подключал ее к демо базе, все работает, а на рабочей базе выдает ошибку : Поле обьекта не обнаружено(НДСВидСчетаФак  уры) 
> Сам в программировании не смыслю, может поможете разобраться!
> И еще вопрос: Можно ли в вышеуказанных печатных формах заменить макет на СФ 1137 ?


Если вопрос ко мне, то я скажу так - я слабый спец по восьмерке, и навскидку по вашей ошибке рецепта дать не могу, нужно смотреть в конфигураторе, в связи с чем выходит эта ошибка. Мне нужна была СФ 2012 для 8.1 БП 1.6, я еле нашел ту, которую выложил выше, она единственная подключилась в указанной базе, но тоже выдавала ошибки. Пришлось разбираться, и я смог отключить обращения к несуществующим параметрам (в восьмерке все очень сильно меняется, имхо, от релиза к релизу), и СФ заработала... Вот выложу все СФ, которые у меня есть, может помогут. Для 8.2 и БП 2.0 сейчас больших проблем нет, они поддерживаются, а вот 8.1 и БП 1.6 сняты с поддержки, и найти чтото очень сложно, сам испытал. 
http://narod.ru/disk/40142245001/SF2012.rar.html

----------

Fes (02.07.2012)

----------


## МаксимК

> Если вопрос ко мне, то я скажу так - я слабый спец по восьмерке, и навскидку по вашей ошибке рецепта дать не могу, нужно смотреть в конфигураторе, в связи с чем выходит эта ошибка. Мне нужна была СФ 2012 для 8.1 БП 1.6, я еле нашел ту, которую выложил выше, она единственная подключилась в указанной базе, но тоже выдавала ошибки. Пришлось разбираться, и я смог отключить обращения к несуществующим параметрам (в восьмерке все очень сильно меняется, имхо, от релиза к релизу), и СФ заработала... Вот выложу все СФ, которые у меня есть, может помогут. Для 8.2 и БП 2.0 сейчас больших проблем нет, они поддерживаются, а вот 8.1 и БП 1.6 сняты с поддержки, и найти чтото очень сложно, сам испытал. 
> http://narod.ru/disk/40142245001/SF2012.rar.html


Спасибо, буду пробовать.

----------


## IvanCoFox

А где достать расчетную ведомость для 1с Бухгалтерии 8.2 (не для ЗУП) - именно для Бухгалтерии

----------


## Chenn

Уважаемые! Помогите найти печатную форму "Акт на списание материалов" или "Акт О списании материалов" для документа "Требование-накладная", конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия". На инфостарте есть, если у кого то аккаунт там есть, то скачайте пожалуйста ^__^ Спасибо ))

----------


## Leshii2009

Счёт-фактура для бух1,6 (8.1 и 8.2) http://depositfiles.com/files/wvr9qej3q

----------

fistashka (26.03.2012)

----------


## triphoper

Очень нужна и актуальна Бухгалтерская отчетность за 2011 год для БП 1.6 отсюда http://infostart.ru/public/116478/  и еще вот этот усовершенственный клиент-банк http://infostart.ru/public/86371/ Поделитесь, скиньте куда-нибудь, пожалуйста.

----------


## clod934

> Загрузка -выгрузка данных


А откуда и куда?

---------- Post added at 15:20 ---------- Previous post was at 14:55 ----------

Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужна обработка "Загрузка справочников в 1С 8.2 из Excel", выложенная на http://infostart.ru/public/95495/
Можно прислать в почту vic@kis.ru
А вообще - проблема загрузки справочников в ЗУП платформа 8.2 из файлов EXCEL. Может кто поделится универсальной загрузкой справочников для ЗУП их Экселя?

----------


## Mariya9

Очень нужна обработка ReplValBudg.epf для БГУ? Необходимо после перехода на из 7.7 на 8.2 частично в операциях заменить КБК. Может быть какая-то другая обработка, которая сможет это сделать.

----------


## romadi2008

Здравствуйте, помоги, пож-та, обновить счет-фактуру в 1С 8.1 для УПП 1.2

----------


## dvn

помогите нужна обработка Инфостарта Перенос номенклатуры в правильную группу или какая другая для 1с 8.1

----------


## Stambasov

> *Загрузка из Экселя в любую табличную часть любого документа Предприятие 8.1; 1С: Предприятие 8.2*
> 
> turbobit


Есть ли возможность поправить ссылку? или дать новую... реальную...

прошу прощения, сам нашел...

----------


## ddust

Помогите, пожалуйста найти такую обработку, но только для 8.2
А то была такая обработка, но после последних обновлений УТ и БП перестала работать



> *Выгрузка данных из 1С Управление торговлей в Бухгалтерию предприятия
> *
> Данная обработка позволяет осуществить выгрузку данных (обмен данными) из конфигурации 
> Управление торговлей 10.3 в Бухгалтерию предприятия 2.0 на уровне документов.
> 
> Обработка производит выгрузку Возвратов, Платёжных поручений, 
> Поступления товаров и услуг, Реализации товаров и услуг и др.
> 
> .....

----------


## x-prizrak-x

> Помогите, пожалуйста найти такую обработку, но только для 8.2
> А то была такая обработка, но после последних обновлений УТ и БП перестала работать


По идее должны были просто перестать выгружаться СФ (счет фактуры).Сам недавно правил правила в этой обработке.

---------- Post added at 16:44 ---------- Previous post was at 16:18 ----------

Всем тем, кто после обновления бухгалтерии столкнулся с проблемой выгрузки из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0 СФ, вот вам обработка с новым правилом.(платформа 8.2) http://depositfiles.com/files/z11a9h9u2

---------- Post added at 16:47 ---------- Previous post was at 16:44 ----------




> Есть ли возможность поправить ссылку? или дать новую... реальную...
> 
> прошу прощения, сам нашел...


Таких обработок полно, что конкретно хочется загрузить, и куда?

----------

ddust (11.03.2012)

----------


## 5434666

Доброго вечера, ни у кого не будет отчета по анализу кредиторки и дебиторки для УТ, находящегося по адресу http://infostart.ru/public/81495/, выложите ссылкой, ну или пришлите на почту 5434666@gmail.com. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ddust

> По идее должны были просто перестать выгружаться СФ (счет фактуры).Сам недавно правил правила в этой обработке.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:44 ---------- Previous post was at 16:18 ----------
> 
> Всем тем, кто после обновления бухгалтерии столкнулся с проблемой выгрузки из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0 СФ, вот вам обработка с новым правилом.(платформа 8.2) http://depositfiles.com/files/z11a9h9u2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:47 ---------- Previous post was at 16:44 ----------
> 
> 
> Таких обработок полно, что конкретно хочется загрузить, и куда?


Что-то не работает!
При выгрузке из УТ - 10.3.16.1 выдается ошибка, ругается на СФ:

Ошибка в обработчике события ПередВыгрузкой (свойства)
	ПКО                    =  СчетФактураВыданный  (Документ: Счет-фактура выданный)
	ПКС                    =  20  (НаАванс --> ВидСчетаФактуры)
	Объект                 =  Счет-фактура выданный 00000000001 от 12.01.2012 12:18:40  (Счет-фактура выданный)
	СвойствоПриемника      =  ВидСчетаФактуры  (ПеречислениеСсылка.ВидСче  таФактурыВыставленного)
	Обработчик             =  ПередВыгрузкойСвойства
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Поле объекта не обнаружено (НаАванс)
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (1)
	КодСообщения           =  55

Ошибка при выгрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (1593)}: Ошибка в обработчике события ПередВыгрузкой (свойства)
	ПКО                    =  СчетФактураВыданный  (Документ: Счет-фактура выданный)
	ПКС                    =  20  (НаАванс --> ВидСчетаФактуры)
	Объект                 =  Счет-фактура выданный 00000000001 от 12.01.2012 12:18:40  (Счет-фактура выданный)
	СвойствоПриемника      =  ВидСчетаФактуры  (ПеречислениеСсылка.ВидСче  таФактурыВыставленного)
	Обработчик             =  ПередВыгрузкойСвойства
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Поле объекта не обнаружено (НаАванс)
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (1)
	КодСообщения           =  55

----------


## x-prizrak-x

> Что-то не работает!
> При выгрузке из УТ - 10.3.16.1 выдается ошибка, ругается на СФ:
> 
> Ошибка в обработчике события ПередВыгрузкой (свойства)
> 	ПКО                    =  СчетФактураВыданный  (Документ: Счет-фактура выданный)
> 	ПКС                    =  20  (НаАванс --> ВидСчетаФактуры)
> 	Объект                 =  Счет-фактура выданный 00000000001 от 12.01.2012 12:18:40  (Счет-фактура выданный)
> 	СвойствоПриемника      =  ВидСчетаФактуры  (ПеречислениеСсылка.ВидСче  таФактурыВыставленного)
> 	Обработчик             =  ПередВыгрузкойСвойства
> ...


Сорри, выложил не для последней конфы УТ, ( в новой конфигурации они изменили реквизит "НаАванс").Вот это должно подойти: http://depositfiles.com/files/2vlqcp9b5

----------

ddust (11.03.2012)

----------


## ddust

> Сорри, выложил не для последней конфы УТ, ( в новой конфигурации они изменили реквизит "НаАванс").Вот это должно подойти: http://depositfiles.com/files/2vlqcp9b5


*Спасибо огромное!*
В этой обработке Счет фактуры на реализацию проходят нормально, а вот со СФ полученный, все равно выдается ошибка:

Ошибка получения значения свойства объекта (по имени свойства источника)
	ПКО                    =  СчетФактураПолученный  (Документ: Счет-фактура полученный)
	ПКС                    =  22  (НаАванс --> НаАванс)
	Объект                 =  Счет-фактура полученный М0000000007 от 11.01.2012 14:22:09  (Счет-фактура полученный)
	СвойствоПриемника      =  НаАванс  (Булево)
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Поле объекта не обнаружено (НаАванс)
	ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  енДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта(  8196)
	КодСообщения           =  13

Ошибка при выгрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (1593)}: Ошибка получения значения свойства объекта (по имени свойства источника)
	ПКО                    =  СчетФактураПолученный  (Документ: Счет-фактура полученный)
	ПКС                    =  22  (НаАванс --> НаАванс)
	Объект                 =  Счет-фактура полученный М0000000007 от 11.01.2012 14:22:09  (Счет-фактура полученный)
	СвойствоПриемника      =  НаАванс  (Булево)
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Поле объекта не обнаружено (НаАванс)
	ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  енДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта(  8196)
	КодСообщения           =  13

----------


## Zokerr

Обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6" в ред 2.0. http://depositfiles.com/files/2hsfv6xys

Отчет "Выгрузка данных из ред. 1.6 для заполнения бухгалтерской отчетности в ред. 2.0 http://letitbit.net/download/46964.4...20125.rar.html
Зеркало http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3207...20125.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/skymonk19106881.exe

http://lib.wm-panel.com/reg/988b5f0a...ca2fb91ac0dae6

http://depositfiles.com/signup.php?ref=Z-Zet

----------


## x-prizrak-x

Подправил.http://depositfiles.com/files/t8w1ryuyh

----------

ddust (12.03.2012)

----------


## ddust

> Подправил.http://depositfiles.com/files/t8w1ryuyh


Огромное СПАСИБО!
Все работает!

----------


## Acturus

Доброго всем дня! Очень нужна обработка "Справка о средней заработной плате" для ЗУП с сайта http://infostart.ru/public/63851/
Выложите пожалуйста на файлообменник или на почту aerc@sibmail.com

----------


## Pervomaiskii

Помогите скачать форму счет-фактуры (постановление 1137) с артикулами" для УТ 10.3 под 8.2 http://infostart.ru/public/120082/files/

----------


## Filimonova

Помогите найти регламентированную отчетность : Форму налоговой декларации плательщика единого налога утвержд. Мин фином от 21.12.2011 г. №1688 и новую книгу учета доходом и расходов (№1637 от 15.12.2011г.) для конфигурации  бухгалтерия 8.2  1.2.5.3

----------


## vlad____

Помогите очень надо Сохранение чеков ККМ в файл xml http://infostart.ru/public/119169/
Выложите пожалуйста на файлообменник или на почту vladreal64@mail.ru

----------


## vvoronin

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/66367/
http://infostart.ru/public/67060/
http://infostart.ru/public/88117/
на обменник или 2042345@mail.ru

----------


## Jar24

Ребят тоже помогите скачать пожалуйста

http://infostart.ru/public/67060/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/20562/
http://infostart.ru/public/78768/
http://infostart.ru/public/16477/
kuzmahan@mail.ru, спасибо

----------


## OlyaYoga

Здравствуйте. Необходимо перенести документы из одной базы 1с 8.2 в другую. Базы имеют отношение к однойй и той же фирме. Т.е к 9 месяцам, например, нужно добавить доки еще и за 4 кватрал. Какую обработку посоветуете? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Darly

> Здравствуйте. Необходимо перенести документы из одной базы 1с 8.2 в другую. Базы имеют отношение к однойй и той же фирме. Т.е к 9 месяцам, например, нужно добавить доки еще и за 4 кватрал. Какую обработку посоветуете? Заранее спасибо.


Для идентичных конфигураций - ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML.ep  f

----------

ymarch (18.06.2012)

----------


## Ленок444

Групповая печать есть в программе: Сервис- Групповая обработка справочников и документов

----------


## OlyaYoga

Спасибо)

----------


## Leshii2009

Народ, есть у кого обработка печать цеников под БУХ 2.0.... поделитесь...

----------


## NEDA

> Ребят тоже помогите скачать пожалуйста
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/67060/files/
> http://infostart.ru/public/20562/
> http://infostart.ru/public/78768/
> http://infostart.ru/public/16477/
> kuzmahan@mail.ru, спасибо


http://www.mediafire.com/?q6r9f5e8bpypb30
http://www.mediafire.com/?cx9cv9v2d33hls3
http://www.mediafire.com/?6ufiuiqdxi2g0iy
http://www.mediafire.com/?qcwxb01t323y6p4

---------- Post added at 17:35 ---------- Previous post was at 17:32 ----------




> Помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/66367/
> http://infostart.ru/public/67060/
> http://infostart.ru/public/88117/
> на обменник или 2042345@mail.ru


http://www.mediafire.com/?2x43rmujk0ow6kj
http://www.mediafire.com/?ejs6tcf2i9jxee5

---------- Post added at 17:36 ---------- Previous post was at 17:35 ----------




> Помогите очень надо Сохранение чеков ККМ в файл xml http://infostart.ru/public/119169/
> Выложите пожалуйста на файлообменник или на почту vladreal64@mail.ru


http://www.mediafire.com/?8wvdeepsh5kj36y

----------

and69 (10.04.2012), atarix (12.04.2012), beeryk (13.04.2012), borattro (28.05.2012), borisusman (31.03.2012), CemLena (14.05.2012), DiegoLidabo (20.05.2012), Fok (15.05.2012), ira-merts (04.06.2012), irvapa (11.05.2012), Ka-Nadi (07.04.2012), kohanovski (28.03.2012), Ktatna (17.04.2012), Masik777 (15.05.2013), maxyura (22.03.2012), New_hunter (12.04.2016), NikAntonina (17.03.2012), Prichina (15.05.2012), Sibur (05.05.2012), tyu (09.04.2012), vlad____ (19.03.2012), ymarch (18.06.2012), АлёнаТут (01.12.2012), Ленок444 (28.03.2012), Наталья В. (09.04.2012)

----------


## Leshii2009

Есть у кого обработка выгрузки для "обследование затрат предприятия" из 1с Бух 1.6? нарыл для 77, 8.2.... а для 1.6 нет нигде...:(

----------


## MrYasenok

Прошу помощи в скачивании!!! http://infostart.ru/public/86216/  на обменник или почта: yasenok@yandex.ru  Заранее благодарен!

----------


## NEDA

> Прошу помощи в скачивании!!! http://infostart.ru/public/86216/  на обменник или почта: yasenok@yandex.ru  Заранее благодарен!


http://www.mediafire.com/?wdbdlw9np93u8mc

----------

dcom (24.03.2012), Gal.tim (20.03.2012), GeneJec (19.03.2012), ira-merts (04.06.2012), Ka-Nadi (07.04.2012), kohanovski (28.03.2012), Lala5874 (21.08.2012), Masik777 (15.05.2013), MrYasenok (19.03.2012), NikAntonina (21.03.2012), АлёнаТут (01.12.2012), Маруся18 (14.05.2012)

----------


## MrYasenok

Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## awgustins

Помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень нужно. Спасибо.
http://infostart.ru/public/101430/
http://infostart.ru/public/84934/
http://infostart.ru/public/87657/

----------


## vlad____

NEDA огромное спасибо

----------


## npu

Прошу помощи в скачивании. Обменник или почта ld-pm@mail.ru. Спасибо заранее))
http://infostart.ru/public/117821/
http://infostart.ru/public/115944/

----------


## maikl73

Закрытие отрицательных остатков на 41 счете.
А где сама обработка?
В архиве три картинки?
Можно перезалить приз.

----------


## izz

Помогите, пож-та, скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/121022/  (Регламентированный отчет "Бухгалтерская отчетность" для 8.1 БУ 1.6.31.1)
http://infostart.ru/public/116491/  (Новая форма Бухгалтерской отчетности за 2011 год для 1С:Бухгалтерии 2.0.32.6 (2.0.33.7 обновлена от 06.03.2012 + 2.0.33.8) без пояснительной записки (годовой отчет)
Почта iceflame@yandex.ru

----------


## besik343

Помогите пожалуйста скачать. Спасибо.
http://infostart.ru/public/100433/

----------


## awgustins

awgustin@inbox.ru

----------


## maikl73

Помогите пожалуйста скачать.

http://infostart.ru/public/121111/

Заранее примного благодарен!

----------


## Kseniya

Есть ли у кого полная версия, работающая не демо "Загрузка -выгрузка данных из ТИС77 в БУХ2.0
заранее спасибо :-)

----------


## awgustins

Неужели ни кто не поможет?
http://infostart.ru/public/101430/
http://infostart.ru/public/84934/
http://infostart.ru/public/87657/
awgustin@inbox.ru

----------


## Юльченок

Есть ли у кого-нибудь обработка "загрузка выписок из csv в бухгалтерию 8.2 2.0":blush:? Выложите, пожалуйста

----------


## NEDA

> Неужели ни кто не поможет?
> http://infostart.ru/public/101430/
> http://infostart.ru/public/84934/
> http://infostart.ru/public/87657/
> awgustin@inbox.ru


http://www.mediafire.com/?470kwzo887g1ot6
http://www.mediafire.com/?2s60ub3b6xlxdxe
http://www.mediafire.com/?mtzu2m5i9e3hqba

----------

awgustins (22.03.2012), BABINKA (19.04.2012), CemLena (14.05.2012), krot10 (25.09.2012), Masik777 (15.05.2013), maxyura (22.03.2012), Prichina (15.05.2012), Semper (22.03.2012), SERGEJ64 (04.04.2012), udakova (27.03.2012), Наталья В. (09.04.2012)

----------


## Leshii2009

> Есть ли у кого полная версия, работающая не демо "Загрузка -выгрузка данных из ТИС77 в БУХ2.0
> заранее спасибо :-)


  Держи: http://depositfiles.com/files/xglkmqaoi   ТиС - БП 2.0.rar покупал в марте прошлого года, не знаю, насколько актуальна...
Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2

----------

JlexaRUS58 (02.07.2012), maxyura (22.03.2012), SLK01 (26.03.2012), Solutions (06.11.2012)

----------


## NEDA

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/121111/
> 
> Заранее примного благодарен!


http://www.mediafire.com/?ym431saaykt9p86

----------

SERGEJ64 (04.04.2012)

----------


## Romassochi

Здравствуйте.1с 82  приходный кассовый ордер поиск ордера  по первым буквам как это было в 1с 77 оч большой список приходных ордеров можно ли это делать не с помощью прокрутки а по первым буквам в названии организации или фамилии контрагента ордера практически идентичные изменяется только дата и иногда сумма оооочень  большой список много времени убивается именно на поиск предыдущего ордера .Если есть обработки для этого пожалуйста ссылочку если не трудно и порядок установки Спасибо

----------


## konstz43

*Romassochi,* а зачем обработки? Есть стандартный механизм фильтров (отборов), а также поиск по Ctrl+F. Требует при работе нажатия всего на 2-3 кнопки больше чем поиск по первым символам, зато и возможностей предоставляет больше - ищет не только по первым символам, но и по любому вхождению. Находите через поиск любой ПКО искомого контрагента, щелкаете по кнопке "Отбор по значению в текущей колонке" - и получаете список ПКО только этого контрагента. Повторный щелчок по этой кнопке - отбор отключается. А по кнопке "отбор и сортировка" можно практически любой критерий задать. К тому же, если часто приходится искать одно и то же, то "история отборов" еще больше ускорит работу.

----------


## NtS

ищу справку-подтверждение основного вида деятельности для 2.0

----------


## multimet

Помогите скачать файл, или может у кого есть? -  http://infostart.ru/public/99681/            Внешняя печатная форма "Акт об оказании услуг" со всеми реквизитами исполнителя и заказчика, а также с возможностью выбора должности и ФИО для Исполнителя для 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2, редакция 2.0

----------


## NataZ

[QUOTE=Chenn;217101]Уважаемые! Помогите найти печатную форму "Акт на списание материалов" или "Акт О списании материалов" для документа "Требование-накладная", конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия". На инфостарте есть, если у кого то аккаунт там есть, то скачайте пожалуйста ^__^ Спасибо ))[/QUOTE


Присоединяюсь к просьбе, очень нужно.

----------


## NEDA

[QUOTE=NataZ;223672]


> Уважаемые! Помогите найти печатную форму "Акт на списание материалов" или "Акт О списании материалов" для документа "Требование-накладная", конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия". На инфостарте есть, если у кого то аккаунт там есть, то скачайте пожалуйста ^__^ Спасибо ))[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Присоединяюсь к просьбе, очень нужно.


ссылки дай которые тебе нужны

---------- Post added at 10:59 ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 ----------




> Помогите скачать файл, или может у кого есть? -  http://infostart.ru/public/99681/            Внешняя печатная форма "Акт об оказании услуг" со всеми реквизитами исполнителя и заказчика, а также с возможностью выбора должности и ФИО для Исполнителя для 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2, редакция 2.0


http://www.mediafire.com/?xszszwuxg5ta5vs

----------

CemLena (14.05.2012), DemonOFF (21.05.2012), etp (01.04.2012), Irina78 (04.04.2012), kohanovski (28.03.2012), konstz43 (23.03.2012), lekhaplaton (25.04.2012), Masik777 (15.05.2013), multimet (23.03.2012), MWalker (25.05.2012), nadena (25.04.2012), SchulzHesse (11.03.2013), sdsmax (15.04.2012), ymarch (18.06.2012), БУХ (30.05.2012), Светялчок (17.03.2014)

----------


## isdummy

есть ли у кого внешние отчеты для БП 1.6.31.1 налог на имущество, налог на прибыль, бухгалтерская отчетность?
или помогите скачать вот это:
http://infostart.ru/public/116478/
http://infostart.ru/public/120503/
http://infostart.ru/public/120605/

заранее спасибо!

----------


## multimet

> http://www.mediafire.com/?xszszwuxg5ta5vs


спасибо большое)))

----------


## ggo

Помогите скачать файл http://infostart.ru/public/118486/    заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ninaugntu

> Обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6" в ред 2.0. http://depositfiles.com/files/2hsfv6xys
> 
> Отчет "Выгрузка данных из ред. 1.6 для заполнения бухгалтерской отчетности в ред. 2.0 http://letitbit.net/download/46964.4...20125.rar.html
> Зеркало http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3207...20125.rar.html
> 
> http://letitbit.net/skymonk19106881.exe
> 
> http://lib.wm-panel.com/reg/988b5f0a...ca2fb91ac0dae6
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/signup.php?ref=Z-Zet


Подскажите пожалуйста! Сделала переход бухгалтерии из 8.1 на 8.2. Период взяла 2012 год - остатки и движение, перенеслись только движение за январь месяц, февраль и март отсутствуют. Что делать? подскажите, как перекинуть остальные документы?

----------


## Приветка

*NEDA*,  помогите, пожалуйста, скачать следующее 

http://infostart.ru/public/84392/
http://infostart.ru/public/99985/
http://infostart.ru/public/95273/
http://infostart.ru/public/84586/

Заранее благодарна.:yes:

----------


## 0123

Просил, никто не помог, пришлось делать самому... Потоковая печать кассы (ПКО и РКО по 2-а документа на лист) для БП2,0. Кому нужна - спрашивайте. Пытался изобразить нечто похожее: http://infostart.ru/public/21309/

----------

udakova (02.04.2012)

----------


## andreyVPA

Выложите пожалуйста для скачки файл, расположенный на http://infostart.ru/public/82959/ Спасибо!

----------


## Sava001

Нужен отчет по сверхурочным часам 1с ЗУП82 (общий фонд времени, норма часов, превышение)

----------


## andreyVPA

Выложите пожалуйста для скачки файлы, расположенные на http://infostart.ru/public/98399/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/115669/
http://infostart.ru/public/92381/
http://infostart.ru/public/80107/
http://infostart.ru/public/59546/
Спасибо!:yes:

----------


## ВНВ

нужна!

---------- Post added at 23:49 ---------- Previous post was at 23:48 ----------




> Просил, никто не помог, пришлось делать самому... Потоковая печать кассы (ПКО и РКО по 2-а документа на лист) для БП2,0. Кому нужна - спрашивайте. Пытался изобразить нечто похожее: http://infostart.ru/public/21309/


!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ленок444

могу сбросить на электронную почту

----------


## AlexColt

Помогите скачать файл http://infostart.ru/public/90038/ заранее спасибо!

----------


## alvo

Господа! помогите пожалуйста!
http://infostart.ru/public/96162/
http://infostart.ru/public/82998/files/

----------


## andreyVPA

Кто может прислать на эл.почту обработки/отчеты с http://infostart.ru/public/98399/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/115669/
http://infostart.ru/public/92381/
http://infostart.ru/public/80107/
http://infostart.ru/public/59546/
Моя почта: box_one@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## olga_eov

Спасибо!

----------


## av8521

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/97598/
http://infostart.ru/public/94662/
http://infostart.ru/public/115090/
Интересуют выгрузки зарплаты на карточки Сбербанка России из ЗУП 8.2 для Украины.
Заранее огромное спасибо. av8521@gmail.com

----------


## Leo12

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно скачать новую форму сч.ф. 1137 для УТ 8.1  редакция 10.3 (10.3.8.9)?
Заранее очень Вам признателен.

----------


## Psihoz2010

Помогите пожалуйста! 
Нужна новая печатная форма сч/ф 1137 для 10.3.6.8  Вот, вроде бы нашел варианты, надеюсь хоть одна из них пойдет, ибо с других сайтов ничего не поставилось :( А осталось 3 дня вроде как. 
http://infostart.ru/public/115383/
http://infostart.ru/public/117058/
http://infostart.ru/public/117196/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## foolish

Поделитесь пожалуста обработкой Lock1C.epf если у кого-то есть.

----------


## Leshii2009

> где можно скачать новую форму сч.ф. 1137 для УТ 8.1  редакция 10.3 (10.3.8.9)


Вот эту попробуй: http://depositfiles.com/files/82ko03tbs

---------- Post added at 21:23 ---------- Previous post was at 21:19 ----------




> для 10.3.6.8


 А обновить конфу не пробовал? обновись хотя бы до последней, что под 8.1 и подцепи это: http://depositfiles.com/files/82ko03tbs

----------


## Leo12

Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Psihoz2010

> Вот эту попробуй: http://depositfiles.com/files/82ko03tbs
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:23 ---------- Previous post was at 21:19 ----------
> 
>  А обновить конфу не пробовал? обновись хотя бы до последней, что под 8.1 и подцепи это: http://depositfiles.com/files/82ko03tbs


Спасибо, но оставлю твой совет на крайний случай. Если б мне нужно было обновление, я б уже обновил.

----------


## basil85

Добрый день!
Помогите найти файл внешней *формы налоговой декларации по налогу на прибыль* организаций и формы *бухгалтерского баланса* для конфигурации *1.6.30.7*, платформа *8.2*
Никак не могу найти, все ссылки битые.
Спасибо!

----------


## alvo

очень надо :(((((
http://infostart.ru/public/96162/
http://infostart.ru/public/82998/files/ 

alvo105 (гав) mail.ru

----------


## lex872

Друзья. вы не смогли бы скачать маленькую обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/19151/files/
А то у меня доступа нет, а статус пользователя никак не могу получить...
lex872@yandex.ru
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Kvadrik

Добрый день!
Помогите найти файл внешней формы бухгалтерского баланса для конфигурации 2.0.33.8, платформа 8.2.15.301
Спасибо.

----------


## AlexColt

Господа, может есть у кого нибудь обработка для заливки прайсов в управление небольшой фирмой, очень надо?
amster-colt@mail.ru

----------


## foolish

Добрый день! Нужен "Отчет по рознице", вот этот http://infostart.ru/public/98828/ если у кого-то есть возможность пришлите пожалуйста на foolish89@mail.ru.

----------


## Enec

Добрый день. Если кто-то может, выложите, пожалуйста вот эту обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/122652/
Или пришлите, пожалуйста, на почту margaritaip@gmail.com

----------


## Matsenkov

Доброе время. Если кто-то может, выложите, пожалуйста вот эту обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/120961/

----------


## mafiozi

не подскажете, где можно взять Внешняя печатная форма Договора купли-продажи для документа 1с8.2 УТ?

----------


## Motor83

помогите ска4ать о4ень нужно
http://infostart.ru/public/123396/
motor83@hitv.ru

----------


## staas_ya

помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/103817/
http://infostart.ru/public/64007/
http://infostart.ru/public/105995/
staas_ya@ukr.net

----------


## iArtem

Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/65416/
http://infostart.ru/public/58344/

----------


## SERGEJ64

Будьте добры, помогите скачать!
http://infostart.ru/public/104433/
http://infostart.ru/public/87794/
http://infostart.ru/public/87607/
На файлообменник или на почту malshin64@mail.ru. Буду очень благодарен!!!

----------


## awgustins

Люди добрые, помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/96479/
http://infostart.ru/public/58554/
http://infostart.ru/public/97649/
awgustin@inbox.ru

----------


## wagtimsad

Помогите скачать ИНВ-15 для БП 1с 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/118560/

----------


## kalaratra

Шикарная подборка)))) Спасибо))

----------


## prograwwer

Архив с Инфостарта:

Внешняя печатная форма _Счет на оплату покупателю_ Бухгалтерия 8.zip
Реестр выставленных счетов и оплат.zip
Счет-фактура 1137 с уполномоченными лицами для 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0.zip
Журнал счетов-фактур для Бух7.7 по постановлению 1137 от 26.12.2011 (за любой период!).zip
Генератор кода.zip
ScheDevR 1.4 (ДЕМО) - Планирование разработки и отчетность.zip
Исправление неправильного признака группового учета и отсутствие ОКОФ в справочнике ОС в ББУ 7.7 6.44 до переноса в БГУ8.zip
ActiveX компонента WebCamX для работы с веб-камерой.zip
Шаблон ценников для Розницы как в УТП.zip
Розница 8.2 Ценники для печати на А4.zip
JSON и UnJSON в 1С (версия от 27.11.2009).zip
1С_JSON.zip
1C 8.1 Потоковая загрузка документов из Excel ( универсальная, xls dbf txt mxl ).zip
Свертка БП 2.0 документами Ввод начальных остатков.zip
БП 2.0 - УПП 1.3 Правила переноса справочников, документов и остатков, ред.3.zip
Отчет по розничной продаже алкогольной продукции.zip
Декларация по розничной продаже алкогольной продукции.zip
Консоль Администратора 2.2 - Редактор Справочников, Документов, ПлановОбмена + множество дополнительных возможностей.zip
Обзор использования справочников, документов, регистров-количество записей в базе данных.zip
Структура подчиненности, вариант отображения циклических ссылок.zip
Материальный отчет для БУХ 7.7.zip
Переход с ББУ 77 на БГУ8.zip
Загрузка из Камин Расчет заработной платы 2 в БГУ.zip
Перенос справочника Сотрудники из Камин Зарплата 2 в Бухгалтерию 7.7.zip
Учет материалов на складе. Простая конфигурация для 1С 7.7.zip
Библиотека продвинутых функций Фиксина для повторного использования кода.zip
Учет для 1С-фрилансера.zip
Печатная форма _Трудовой договор_ УПП.zip
Трудовой договор УПП, КА, ЗУП.zip
Правила обмена УСН 7.7-БП 2.0, Тип 7.7-БП 2.0 и УТ10.3-БП 2.0.zip
Регистр налогов для ЗУП 2.5 на 8.2.zip
Автоматический поиск и замена дублей любого справочника 1с 7.7.zip
Резервное копирование баз 1С 8.1 - 8.2.zip
Поиск задвоенных документов.zip
Отчет по клиентам (доработанный отчет Ksandr) для УТ 10.3 8.2.zip
Реанимация Подчиненного Узла.zip
Внешняя печатная форма М-15.zip
Товарная накладная ТОРГ-12 для УТ ред.11.zip
Внешняя печатная форма ТОРГ12 для УТ 11.zip
Сохранение - восстановление настроек отчета через файл.zip
Плагин для лечения выгрузки и загрузки больших баз в 1С 7.7 (портирование под Win7).zip
Печать Торг-12 и Счет-фактуры за поставщика для УСН.zip
Ведомость по Амортизации ОС (бухгалтерский учет) с группировкой по налоговым группам.zip
Шаблон для СКД для обработки Универсальная консоль отчетов для диапазона дат.zip
Есть ли жизнь в закрытом периоде (обработки и описание)_01.zip
Универсальный отчет (4.1.2.2) для 8.1.zip
Налогоплательщик (2-НДФЛ) 2011 вывод справок 2-НДФЛ в xml-файл и груповой режим обработки.zip
Заполнение справочниковдокументов из Excel файлов.zip
Отметка строк в дереве и прочие примеры работы с деревом.zip
Полный вариант решения задач для подготовки к экзамену 1ССпециалист 8.х по платформе (все разделы учета) .rar
Справка ИНВ-17.zip

----------

666999 (19.04.2012), alex125it (16.05.2012), arturzin (29.05.2012), beeryk (13.04.2012), bentim (08.02.2013), dm71 (22.06.2012), domestic (23.08.2012), Galina1 (22.04.2012), gi-web (16.04.2012), krot10 (25.09.2012), kww-vin (25.06.2012), Lala5874 (21.08.2012), lil788 (02.05.2012), piterpivo (25.04.2012), staas_ya (12.04.2012), starplus (28.05.2012), Stephan (20.08.2012), Tavalik (11.07.2012), vadimova_olga (12.05.2012), YaGalik (20.09.2012), zarbazan (09.04.2012), Zombokotik (19.04.2012), БУХ (30.05.2012), Ленок444 (10.04.2012), Наталья В. (09.04.2012), Программист1с (15.06.2012)

----------


## n_v_n

Добрый день. Если кто-то может, выложите, пожалуйста вот эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/120268/
 Или пришлите, пожалуйста, на почту nikonova.nv@mail.ru

----------


## awgustins

помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/96479/
awgustin@inbox.ru

----------


## Arhi224

Добрый день, помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/101953/
Благодарю.

----------


## 5434666

Добрый день, помогите скачать внешний отчет для УТ 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/81495/
прошу прислать на почту: 5434666@gmail.com
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## dmd22

Добрый день помогите скачать объявление на взнос наличными
http://infostart.ru/public/93130/
Очень буду благодарен.....
alkodemonkov@yandex.ru

----------


## Екатерина23

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку загрузку из Excel очень нужно! И если есть у кого-то импорт из Ecxel в 1с82 Первички буду очень благодарна!
Зараннее ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО!
http://infostart.ru/public/122049/
если не трудно скиньте на почту afonjak@mail.ru

----------


## niccin

если есть возможность помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/79110/, перерыл все что можно есть только там , заранее спасибо

----------


## VolkovAV

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку "Перенос остатков по товарам и контрагентам из Управления Торговлей 10.3 в Бухгалтерию 2.0 через COM-соединение" с http://infostart.ru/public/96219/
Зараннее спасибо

----------


## madam828

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/122648/files/

----------


## awgustins

Все просят, никто не помогает. Может все же найдется добрый человек?
http://infostart.ru/public/95390/
http://infostart.ru/public/121598/
awgustin@inbox.ru

----------


## knyaz-oleg

Здравствуйте,помогите скачать обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/81857/
knyaz-oleg33@ya.ru

----------


## tipOk

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать отчет http://infostart.ru/public/124690/ 
на pegor@ukr.net
Благодарочка!

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток! Помогите с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/121025/,  на smolen1@mail.ru заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## dmd22

Добрый день..Помогите скачать разработку...
http://infostart.ru/public/121974/
Вопрос жизни и смерти
Заранее спасибо!!!
alkodemonkov@yandex.ru

----------


## beeryk

Здравствуйте. Помогите с внешней обработкой товарного чека для 8.2 конф 2.0  можно на skyper777@mail.ru. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Fffuuu

> А обновить конфу не пробовал? обновись хотя бы до последней, что под 8.1 и подцепи это: http://depositfiles.com/files/82ko03tbs


К сожалению, даже в 10.3.13 не работает.

Кто-нибудь смог установить с/ф №1137 на УТ 8.1?

----------


## levik

Помогите будте ласковы))) внешняя обработка табличной части(код, наименование номенклатуры, количество, цена)  из excel в 1с 8.2 редакция 10.3 (10.3.13.2)

----------


## vikruchkoff

http://обработки1с.рф/  на главной странице ссылка "Новая счет фактура 2012 года для 1С 8.1 УТ"
на УТ 8.1 10.3 сегодня поставил все нормально

----------

Fffuuu (18.04.2012), oksford (17.12.2013)

----------


## Pupkin-Vasya

Помогите качнуть http://infostart.ru/public/94316/
http://infostart.ru/public/95793/

----------


## виктор

Помогите скачать очень нужно. Заранее благодарю 
infostart.ru/public/81025/ на электронку [email]alla-tarasova@inbox.ru

----------


## VoffkaIT

Помогите нужна обработка для 1с 8.2 конфигурация Бухгалтерия. Автозаполнение ГТД в реализации товаров и услуг. Заранее спасибо! ссылка: http://infostart.ru/public/92592/

----------


## shameless

Какой чудесный и полезный форум. Помогите плиз качнуть http://infostart.ru/public/76969/.

----------


## DeAngor

Буду премного благодарен за обработку http://infostart.ru/public/65484/. А также может есть у кого внешняя форма "Акт об оказании услуг" со всеми реквизитами для УПП (1с 8.2). Спасибо!

----------


## piterpivo

Добрый день помогите скачать обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/79375/
Очень буду благодарен.....
gafr66@mail.ru

----------


## tvg258

Помогите скачать обработку по созданию документов Невыходы для ЗУП 8.2. Она есть по адресу 
http://infostart.ru/catalog/16153/. прислать на tvg@inbox.ru

----------


## Светялчок

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/catalog/97580/ http://infostart.ru/catalog/116624/
Спасибо! 
(s_sv_ur@mail.ru)

----------


## Stavrolen

Спасайте http://infostart.ru/catalog/99704/files/?PAGEN_1=2 оченамана надо
P.S. С меня деньги на счет мобильного :)
ldvugservis@mail.ru

----------


## Bond74

Всем привет! Помогите найти обработку для формирования инвентаризационной описи по МЦ.04. Ооочень нужно.

----------


## shnikita

люди добрые,  помогите с обработкой для 8.1 - надо загрузить прайс из exel для заполнения остатков ( номенклатура, цена , кол-во и т.д.) дайте ссылочку или отправьте на nikita22082006@rambler.ru- c меня деньги на мобильный

----------


## Hiren110

Добрый день, подскажите где найти обратоку для создания расходка по кассе при превышении лимита по кассе.

----------


## stalker17

Скачать Материальный отчет для МОЛ.rar c Getzilla
Скачать КарточкаТМЦБухгалтерии.rar c Getzilla
или
*http://depositfiles.com/files/2wevkgo9i*
*http://depositfiles.com/files/w03fhhhlt*

---------- Post added at 04:09 ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 ----------

Скачать ВыгрузкаДанныхВ1СБухгалте  ию81_20.rar c Getzilla
или
http://depositfiles.com/files/0i3jffknw

----------

Stavrolen (03.05.2012), vadimova_olga (16.05.2012)

----------


## EVB

нужна справка с места работы и справка о заработной плате за последние 6 мес. (или произвольный выбор периода) ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!!!!!!!! Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5 (2.5.50.1)

----------


## Hiren110

нужна обработка для формирования прихода по красным остаткам для УТ 10...

----------


## EVB

при добавлении материального отчета - ошибка "ошибка при вызове метода контекста (создать)"

----------


## Светялчок

Помогите, пожалуйста!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/100565/
http://infostart.ru/public/122150/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## stalker17

http://depositfiles.com/files/umx2wy857
http://depositfiles.com/files/7de00mxqn
или

Скачать ПрайсЛистОстаткиОрганизац  ий.rar c Getzilla
Скачать ПрайсЛистОстатки.rar c Getzilla

----------

Светялчок (02.05.2012)

----------


## DeAngor

> Буду премного благодарен за обработку http://infostart.ru/public/65484/. А также может есть у кого внешняя форма "Акт об оказании услуг" со всеми реквизитами для УПП (1с 8.2). Спасибо!


Всё ещё актуально! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## EVB

Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/116306/
http://infostart.ru/public/85184/
http://infostart.ru/public/20532/
Спасибо!

----------


## dosmd

Очень нужен пример внешнего отчета для управляемой формы. dosmds@gmail.com Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Stavrolen

Всем привет, кто нибудь может подсказать с помощью какой обработки можно выгрузить данные с 8.1 УТ 10.3 в 8.2 БП 2.0.34.11. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ledyiren

Добрый вечер,помогите скачать такую обработку http://infostart.ru/public/download....es&file=117182 очень нужна!

----------


## astraschnikov

Всем привет, помогите найти справку к ТТН на этиловый спирт, алкогольную и спиртосодержащую продукцию для УТ 10.3

----------


## kusrus

Люди помогите.
Нужен рабочий внешний отчет РСВ-1 
Не могу сдать отчетность  за 1 квартал.
Для 1С 8.2

----------


## olga0384

Добрый день а у вас нет случайно книги учета доходов и расходов для БГУ очень нужно

----------


## EVB

(Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/116306/
http://infostart.ru/public/85184/
http://infostart.ru/public/20532/
Спасибо! ) 
Неужели никто не поможет? Очень надо!!!

----------


## vadimova_olga

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/93972/, спасибо

----------


## Nati999

Здрвствуйте!!! пожалуйста помогите... есть ли такая обработка бля переноса остатков из ТиС 7.7 в БП 2.0 и из Комплексной 7.7 в БП 2.0

----------


## vadimova_olga

Доброго времени суток! Перешли с 1С 7.7 на 1С 8.2 .Очень нужна спецификация к договору поставок в семерке была в виде внешнего отчета. Пыталась создать внешний отчет сама (посмотрела учебные видеоролики и почитала статьи на эту тему), но в модуле допускаю ошибку и никак не могу сообразить как ее поправить, увы, я просто бухгалтер. Может у кого-то есть что-то  подобное  http://infostart.ru/public/92778/ или http://infostart.ru/public/93972/ . Если возможно, выложите пожалуйста или пришлите на почту: vadimova_olga@mail.ru. Буду очень-очень благодарна.

----------


## Alani

Здраствуйте!
помогите , пожалуйста, скачать отчет http://infostart.ru/public/88005/    очень нужен такой отчет

----------


## ziv535

Привет всем, помогите скачать печать прайс лист для БП 8.2 http://infostart.ru/public/62117/

----------


## Upit78

Здраствуйте!
 помогите , пожалуйста, скачать обработку переноса товарных остатков и долгов контрагентов из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/96219/

----------


## lekhaplaton

КТО МОЖЕТ ПОМОЧЬ, МНЕ НУЖНА ОЧЕНЬ ВОТ ЭТА ОБРАБОТКА, ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО ДОБРЫМ ЛЮДЯМ!!!

http://infostart.ru/public/88069/

---------- Post added at 06:36 ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 ----------

ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ ЛОВИТЕ КОМУ НАДО ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШАЯ ОБРАБОТКА ДЛЯ ЗАГРУЗКИ ПП ИЗ УРМ В БУХГАЛТЕРИЮ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!

http://turbo.to/4lwkug044wwh.html

БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ!!!

---------- Post added at 06:38 ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 ----------

КТО МОЖЕТ ПОМОЧЬ, МНЕ НУЖНА ОЧЕНЬ ВОТ ЭТА ОБРАБОТКА, ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО ДОБРЫМ ЛЮДЯМ!!!

http://infostart.ru/public/88069/

---------- Post added at 06:36 ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 ----------

ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ ЛОВИТЕ КОМУ НАДО ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШАЯ ОБРАБОТКА ДЛЯ ЗАГРУЗКИ ПП ИЗ УРМ В БУХГАЛТЕРИЮ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!

http://turbo.to/4lwkug044wwh.html

БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ!!!

----------

Oleg20 (15.05.2012), Prichina (15.05.2012)

----------


## pussy

Скачайте, плиз
Загрузка данных из табличного документа с сохранением ручной нумерации колонок.
для 1С:Предприятие 8.2

http://infostart.ru/public/117526/

Заранее спасибо

----------


## lsd_777

Ребят, есть не кривая обработка для загрузки из excel номенклатуры, поступление товаров и услуг для УТ 10И?

----------


## lsd_777

> Рабочий стол для УТ 10.3
> http://infostart.ru/public/95764/
> http://infostart.ru/public/15851/
> Спасибо заранее.


Тоже разыскиваю данные обработки

---------- Post added at 11:10 ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 ----------

Все идем в эту тему

----------

Alibabas (23.05.2012)

----------


## greg-pavel

Здраствуйте!
 помогите , пожалуйста, скачать Задолженность поставщикам по срокам долга
http://infostart.ru/public/116855/
http://infostart.ru/public/117346/
будте добры в личку,
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## mumoza

Добрый день
если есть у кого поделитесь пожалуйста zod4uu@mail.ru или в обмен
http://infostart.ru/public/88927/

----------


## DMLangepas

а для БП большая коллекция обработок?

----------


## greg-pavel

> Здраствуйте!
>  помогите , пожалуйста, скачать Задолженность поставщикам по срокам долга
> http://infostart.ru/public/116855/
> http://infostart.ru/public/117346/
> будте добры в личку, 
> Заранее благодарен!


ВОТ СВЕЖИЙ исправленый отчет... http://infostart.ru/public/122580/

Задолженность поставщикам по срокам долга С ДОКУМЕНТАМИ (договора, счета) можно настроить вид отчета стандартного Задолженность поставщикам. в 8.2 можно редактировать вид документа..... это плюс 1с предприятие 8

----------


## lsd_777

Тут кое что накидал, смотрите, качайте!

----------

astraschnikov (23.05.2012), ben.tim (16.05.2012), DeAngor (21.05.2012), pqrst (17.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012)

----------


## vikv

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать, что нибудь из этого:
http://infostart.ru/public/126971/
http://infostart.ru/public/125212/
http://infostart.ru/public/82330/
http://infostart.ru/public/93045/
http://infostart.ru/public/125212/
Я не 1С-ник, просто больше некому, бух попросила чтоб в акте выводились ФИО заказчика, 
и в "Исполнителе" стояли ее реквизиты.
Реквизиты "Исполнитель", "Поставщик" были сделаны мной еще под БП 1.6 сейчас так и переезжают с небольшими исправлениями
из конфы в конфу... 
Хочется посмотреть как это вообще делают программисты 1С.
Зараннее спасибо.

14.Акт+Счет-фактура на 1 листе (портрет) :ТОЛЬКО для Бухгатерии предприятия 2.0 (под 8.2)-это с первой страницы видел, но немного не то, у нас СФ не нужны...

----------


## lsd_777

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогите скачать, что нибудь из этого:
> http://infostart.ru/public/126971/
> http://infostart.ru/public/125212/
> http://infostart.ru/public/82330/
> http://infostart.ru/public/93045/
> http://infostart.ru/public/125212/
> Я не 1С-ник, просто больше некому, бух попросила чтоб в акте выводились ФИО заказчика, 
> и в "Исполнителе" стояли ее реквизиты.
> ...


http://rghost.ru/38117693

----------

Agema (02.06.2012), av8521 (24.05.2012), DMLangepas (17.05.2012), haner (29.05.2012), hellgeist (09.06.2012), idyachenko (17.05.2012), ira-merts (04.06.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012), vadimova_olga (16.05.2012), vikv (17.05.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012), БУХ (30.05.2012), Ленок444 (22.05.2012)

----------


## DeAngor

> Буду премного благодарен за обработку http://infostart.ru/public/65484/. А также может есть у кого внешняя форма "Акт об оказании услуг" со всеми реквизитами для УПП (1с 8.2). Спасибо!


Люди, помогите!

----------


## lsd_777

> Люди, помогите!


http://rghost.ru/38128196

----------

Agema (02.06.2012), av8521 (24.05.2012), DeAngor (21.05.2012), DMLangepas (17.05.2012), haner (29.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012), vadimova_olga (17.05.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012)

----------


## dmd22

День добрый..
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/128176/....
Бухи замучали........А 1с ников норм нет в городе....А форму надо....
Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
demonkov@mail.ru

----------


## lsd_777

> День добрый..
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/128176/....
> Бухи замучали........А 1с ников норм нет в городе....А форму надо....
> Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> demonkov@mail.ru


http://rghost.ru/38130108

----------

Agema (02.06.2012), av8521 (24.05.2012), dmd22 (17.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012)

----------


## ziv535

Помогите скачать вот эти две обработки http://infostart.ru/public/62117/, http://infostart.ru/public/65193/ Зарание спасибо!!!

----------


## lsd_777

> Помогите скачать вот эти две обработки http://infostart.ru/public/62117/, http://infostart.ru/public/65193/ Зарание спасибо!!!


http://rghost.ru/38132924
http://rghost.ru/38135161
http://rghost.ru/38135168

----------

Agema (02.06.2012), av8521 (24.05.2012), DMLangepas (21.05.2012), Kep50 (29.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012), ziv535 (17.05.2012)

----------


## Sibur

Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/104433/
email: choudau@gmail.com

----------


## lsd_777

> Помогите скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/104433/
> email: choudau@gmail.com


http://rghost.ru/38138857

----------

Agema (02.06.2012), and-yak (18.05.2012), av8521 (24.05.2012), BABINKA (30.05.2012), GeneJec (21.05.2012), Kep50 (29.05.2012), kyafnsum (18.05.2012), NikAntonina (20.05.2012), shashkov.vn (12.07.2012), Sibur (17.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012), vadimova_olga (18.05.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012), альянс (08.06.2012)

----------


## Schulz Hesse

Помогите скачать эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/66423/

----------


## ssr113

Всем привет. Очень полезный сайт. Прочитал все, но не нашел, никто не делал внешнюю печатную форму счета-фактуры (новый -1137), чтобы можно было не в рублях, а в иностранной валюте печатать? Если есть, то поделитесь ссылкой или на почту Belgryabov@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 18:45 ---------- Previous post was at 18:43 ----------

Кстати, все-таки нашел на инфостарте, но скачать не могу, деньги закончились. Вот ссылка: http://infostart.ru/public/128140/ Может, кто поможет?

----------


## lsd_777

> Всем привет. Очень полезный сайт. Прочитал все, но не нашел, никто не делал внешнюю печатную форму счета-фактуры (новый -1137), чтобы можно было не в рублях, а в иностранной валюте печатать? Если есть, то поделитесь ссылкой или на почту Belgryabov@mail.ru
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:45 ---------- Previous post was at 18:43 ----------
> 
> Кстати, все-таки нашел на инфостарте, но скачать не могу, деньги закончились. Вот ссылка: http://infostart.ru/public/128140/ Может, кто поможет?


http://rghost.ru/38190043

----------

666999 (27.05.2012), av8521 (24.05.2012), MakNat (21.05.2012), ssr113 (21.05.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012)

----------


## ssr113

Спасибо, добрый человек. И правда хороший сайт.

----------


## Ultraplus

*maxilove*,Здравствуйте, а есть новая версия, желательно под новые с-ф. Готовы приобрести.

----------


## DMLangepas

Вы про что?

----------


## Ultraplus

Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" редакции 9.2 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформ 8.1и 8.2

----------


## DMLangepas

Можете сформировать вопрос, что именно нужно Вам?
для выгрузкиЗагрузки есть и Конвертация данных и на ИТСе посмотрите Универсальная ВыгрузкаЗакгрузка

----------


## MakNat

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/94561/

----------


## awgustins

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/95390/
http://infostart.ru/public/121598/
awgustin@inbox.ru

----------


## lsd_777

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/94561/


http://rghost.ru/38196136

---------- Post added at 13:36 ---------- Previous post was at 13:34 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/95390/
> http://infostart.ru/public/121598/
> awgustin@inbox.ru


http://rghost.ru/38196170

----------

666999 (27.05.2012), Agema (02.06.2012), awgustins (21.05.2012), MakNat (21.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012), xdoker (17.01.2013), ZapMos (07.06.2012)

----------


## MakNat

УРАААА, Спасибо, прошу прощения за лень свою ( в плане написать самой)

----------


## awgustins

Не сочтите за хамство, но совсем забыл про этот отчет, просто не надеялся, что кто-то поможет
http://infostart.ru/public/125716/

----------


## nizuk

Доброго всем.
Профукал все накопления на инфостарте,не поможете скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/123342/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## lsd_777

> Не сочтите за хамство, но совсем забыл про этот отчет, просто не надеялся, что кто-то поможет
> http://infostart.ru/public/125716/


http://rghost.ru/38207351

---------- Post added at 23:28 ---------- Previous post was at 23:27 ----------




> Доброго всем.
> Профукал все накопления на инфостарте,не поможете скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/123342/
> Заранее благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/38207396

----------

ALM1959 (23.05.2012), awgustins (22.05.2012), nizuk (21.05.2012), sergeyfsa (23.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012), альянс (08.06.2012)

----------


## gany777

Доброго дня!! помогите пожалуйста скачать или может у кого завалялось http://infostart.ru/public/77922/
darov@ro.ru Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## lsd_777

> Доброго дня!! помогите пожалуйста скачать или может у кого завалялось http://infostart.ru/public/77922/
> darov@ro.ru Спасибо за помощь.


http://rghost.ru/38234302

----------

DMLangepas (23.05.2012), gany777 (23.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012)

----------


## DMLangepas

http://infostart.ru/public/120531/
плииз, хеелп. Добрый человек, помогите

----------


## lsd_777

> http://infostart.ru/public/120531/
> плииз, хеелп. Добрый человек, помогите


http://rghost.ru/38234503

----------

DMLangepas (23.05.2012)

----------


## IrishaN

Здравствуйте помогите плиз
http://infostart.ru/public/61061/
http://infostart.ru/public/87955/ может у кого то есть.....

----------


## Suchov

Здравствуйте помогите плиз
http://infostart.ru/public/127928/

----------


## lsd_777

> Здравствуйте помогите плиз
> http://infostart.ru/public/61061/
> http://infostart.ru/public/87955/ может у кого то есть.....


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post239734

---------- Post added at 00:13 ---------- Previous post was at 00:13 ----------




> Здравствуйте помогите плиз
> http://infostart.ru/public/127928/


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post239734

----------

IrishaN (24.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012), Suchov (23.05.2012)

----------


## Vivi

lsd_777 помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/81541/

----------


## Suchov

Огромное спасибо, солидный архив, но именно этого http://infostart.ru/public/127928/ там нет.

----------


## lsd_777

> lsd_777 помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/81541/


http://rghost.ru/38252240

---------- Post added at 09:24 ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 ----------




> Огромное спасибо, солидный архив, но именно этого http://infostart.ru/public/127928/ там нет.


http://rghost.ru/38252242

----------

Agema (02.06.2012), Ankiss (06.06.2012), contex-ad (25.06.2012), NikAntonina (24.05.2012), SERGEJ64 (24.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012), Suchov (24.05.2012), Vivi (24.05.2012), альянс (08.06.2012)

----------


## MakNat

Привет, я опять к вам
http://infostart.ru/public/70296/
http://infostart.ru/public/119073/
http://infostart.ru/public/122444/
:)

----------


## lsd_777

> Привет, я опять к вам
> http://infostart.ru/public/70296/
> http://infostart.ru/public/119073/
> http://infostart.ru/public/122444/
> :)


http://rghost.ru/38253145

----------

Ankiss (06.06.2012), contex-ad (25.06.2012), MakNat (24.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012)

----------


## AleksandrU74

Здравствуйте, в архиве куча полезностей, но не нашел
http://infostart.ru/public/72371/ 
Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## lsd_777

> Здравствуйте, в архиве куча полезностей, но не нашел
> http://infostart.ru/public/72371/ 
> Помогите, пожалуйста.


http://rghost.ru/38255379

----------

Agema (02.06.2012), AleksandrU74 (24.05.2012), and-yak (01.06.2012), contex-ad (25.06.2012), murr (24.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012)

----------


## brokenhills

Здравствуйте, скачал архив мега, не нашел не одной реализации -рабочее место менеджера-
http://infostart.ru/public/128593/
http://infostart.ru/public/64202/
http://infostart.ru/public/96560/

----------


## lsd_777

> Здравствуйте, скачал архив мега, не нашел не одной реализации -рабочее место менеджера-
> http://infostart.ru/public/128593/
> http://infostart.ru/public/64202/
> http://infostart.ru/public/96560/


http://rghost.ru/38272609

----------

brokenhills (25.05.2012), contex-ad (25.06.2012), dryhands (27.05.2012), Serge103 (26.05.2012), staas_ya (25.05.2012), vadimova_olga (25.05.2012), Анатолий1 (26.05.2012)

----------


## Solutions

> Здравствуйте, в архиве куча полезностей, но не нашел
> http://infostart.ru/public/72371/ 
> Помогите, пожалуйста.


http://depositfiles.com/files/ma4ttbucu

----------

Agema (02.06.2012), and-yak (01.06.2012)

----------


## lsd_777

> Здравствуйте, в архиве куча полезностей, но не нашел
> http://infostart.ru/public/72371/ 
> Помогите, пожалуйста.


http://rghost.ru/38325894

----------

Agema (02.06.2012), kaizZer (29.05.2012), mumoza (30.05.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012), Ленок444 (29.05.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Внешняя форма декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций, утвержденная приказом ФНС России от 15 декабря 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/730@ (выложено на сайте 1С 25.05.2012)*

Для конфигураций:

"Бухгалтерия предприятия", версия 2.0.36.4 
"Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", версия 2.0.36.4 
"Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, редакция 2.0; 1С: Упрощенка, редакция 2.0; 1С: Предприниматель, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.36.4 
"Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения", версия 1.0.11.4 
"Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения базовая", версия 1.0.11.4 
"Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3", версия 1.3.26.1

скачать // зеркало // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

and-yak (01.06.2012)

----------


## awgustins

В очередной раз прошу помощи. Не откажите бедным бюджетникам
http://infostart.ru/public/102177/
http://infostart.ru/public/87657/
http://infostart.ru/public/71427/

----------


## mumoza

будьте добры поделитесь ссылочкой на 
http://infostart.ru/public/126555/
http://infostart.ru/public/65316/
очень нужно, заранее благодарю

----------


## lsd_777

Infostar.ru сообщил о превышении лимита скачивания файлов.
Скачивание с infostart.ru заблокировано до 2012-05-29 17:39:33

----------

1112 (31.05.2012), 4mik (29.05.2012), and-yak (01.06.2012), Ankiss (06.06.2012), arturzin (29.05.2012), DMLangepas (29.05.2012), greg-pavel (30.05.2012), mumoza (30.05.2012)

----------


## DMLangepas

итак многое сделал. СПАСИБО

----------


## rackshas

Помоги пожалуйста с http://infostart.ru/public/84976/ http://infostart.ru/public/122369/, http://infostart.ru/public/103658/,  http://infostart.ru/public/84976/  заранее огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## arturzin

помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/126346/  и вот это http://infostart.ru/public/123461/, http://infostart.ru/public/75613/у, http://infostart.ru/public/100664/ http://infostart.ru/public/96272/   меня с этим сайтом туговато))))

----------


## stei

*arturzin*,
В этом посте посмотрите

----------


## arturzinio

> *arturzin*,
> В этом посте посмотрите


не то там(((((

----------


## greg-pavel

Будьте добры!
Помогите скачать, Автоматический подбор ГТД для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8
http://infostart.ru/public/73979/
Заранее СПАСИБО! ;)

----------


## stei

*arturzinio*,
по рознице нет, а по торговле там есть, вот это точно http://infostart.ru/public/75613/ 7 пост, другие тоже могут подойти под ваши нужды для торговли

----------


## DMLangepas

http://infostart.ru/public/98914/
помогите плизз

----------


## arturzinio

> *arturzinio*,
> по рознице нет, а по торговле там есть, вот это точно http://infostart.ru/public/75613/ 7 пост, другие тоже могут подойти под ваши нужды для торговли


у меня нет денег на инфостате, вот выложил бы ее кто нибудь здесь)))))

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
Очень нужна обработка "Печать реестра документов", в которой выводится итог по колонке сумма.
http://infostart.ru/public/104800/
http://infostart.ru/public/115661/
http://infostart.ru/public/88761/
Спасибо.
misssiss@rambler.ru

----------


## dmd22

Добрый день!!!!!!!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/103152/
Книга покупок для БГУ 8.2.....
Заранее спасибо...
demonkov@mail.ru

----------


## lsd_777

> Привет!
> помоги пожайлуста =)
> скачай файлик отсюда http://infostart.ru/public/128356/ 
> это прайс-лист с картинками.


 http://rghost.ru/38407755

---------- Post added at 09:17 ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 ----------




> Добрый день!!!!!!!
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/103152/
> Книга покупок для БГУ 8.2.....
> Заранее спасибо...
> demonkov@mail.ru


http://rghost.ru/38407758

---------- Post added at 09:19 ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 ----------




> Помоги пожалуйста с http://infostart.ru/public/84976/ http://infostart.ru/public/122369/, http://infostart.ru/public/103658/,  http://infostart.ru/public/84976/  заранее огромное спасибо!!!!


http://rghost.ru/38407770

----------

Agema (02.06.2012), and-yak (01.06.2012), chingis.quiz (01.06.2012), contex-ad (25.06.2012), dargh (01.06.2012), dmd22 (01.06.2012), DMLangepas (01.06.2012), rackshas (01.06.2012), SLK01 (04.06.2012), staas_ya (01.06.2012), YarkoSolnishko (19.06.2012)

----------


## DMLangepas

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...806#post241806
прошу помощи у Вас

----------


## lsd_777

> помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/126346/  и вот это http://infostart.ru/public/123461/, http://infostart.ru/public/75613/у, http://infostart.ru/public/100664/ http://infostart.ru/public/96272/   меня с этим сайтом туговато))))


http://rghost.ru/38407776

---------- Post added at 09:22 ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 ----------




> Будьте добры!
> Помогите скачать, Автоматический подбор ГТД для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8
> http://infostart.ru/public/73979/
> Заранее СПАСИБО! ;)


http://rghost.ru/38407780

---------- Post added at 09:23 ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 ----------




> *arturzinio*,
> по рознице нет, а по торговле там есть, вот это точно http://infostart.ru/public/75613/ 7 пост, другие тоже могут подойти под ваши нужды для торговли


http://rghost.ru/38407782

----------

Agema (02.06.2012), and-yak (01.06.2012), arturzinio (01.06.2012), borisusman (03.06.2012), chingis.quiz (01.06.2012), contex-ad (25.06.2012), DMLangepas (01.06.2012), greg-pavel (01.06.2012), staas_ya (01.06.2012), YarkoSolnishko (19.06.2012), Екатерина23 (27.06.2012)

----------


## awgustins

Помогите скачать, многое из того. что просил банально не работает. Может быть из этого что-то поможет
http://infostart.ru/public/71427/
http://infostart.ru/public/87657/
http://infostart.ru/public/102177/

----------


## lsd_777

> Помогите скачать, многое из того. что просил банально не работает. Может быть из этого что-то поможет
> http://infostart.ru/public/71427/
> http://infostart.ru/public/87657/
> http://infostart.ru/public/102177/


http://rghost.ru/38410575

----------

666999 (05.06.2012), Agema (02.06.2012), awgustins (04.06.2012), contex-ad (25.06.2012), staas_ya (01.06.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012)

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с этими обработками. Очень буду благодарна.
http://infostart.ru/public/104800/
http://infostart.ru/public/115661/
http://infostart.ru/public/88761/
Спасибо.

----------


## lsd_777

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, с этими обработками. Очень буду благодарна.
> http://infostart.ru/public/104800/
> http://infostart.ru/public/115661/
> http://infostart.ru/public/88761/
> Спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/38412912

----------

BigAnn (01.06.2012), contex-ad (25.06.2012), dargh (01.06.2012), ira-merts (04.06.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012), СветаОнила (07.06.2012)

----------


## BigAnn

Спасибо огромное)) а эту не получится? http://infostart.ru/public/88761/

----------


## lsd_777

> Спасибо огромное)) а эту не получится? http://infostart.ru/public/88761/


эту позже!

----------


## Agema

Обработки обновились - http://infostart.ru/public/86911/
http://infostart.ru/public/127859/
Обработка для быстрого поиска дублей любого справочника по любому сочетанию реквизитов и исправление для платформы 8.1, 8.2 (обычное и управляемое приложение)

http://infostart.ru/public/126781/
Консоль запросов, версия 1.4.3 для управляемого приложения. Новые возможности отладки 
И еще
http://infostart.ru/public/100967/
http://infostart.ru/public/137961/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## miki555

Положите поближе http://infostart.ru/public/92963/

----------


## Танюша29

Доброе утро! Очень нужна обработка ABC-анализ продаж(расширенный) с сайта http://infostart.ru/public/16032/ .Выложите ссылкой, ну или пришлите на почту tanya2007_1990@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## GEO-2006

Люди, помогите нужная конфигурация 1С"Конвертация данных для бухгалтерии 8.2, не знаю что делать, программа полетела, надо восстановить данные в новой базе

----------


## renter

Добрый день. Не поможите ли достать вот такую замечательную обработку:
http://infostart.ru/public/90908/
Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## mumoza

> будьте добры поделитесь ссылочкой на 
> http://infostart.ru/public/126555/
> http://infostart.ru/public/65316/
> очень нужно, заранее благодарю


все еще актуально если возможно скачать.....

----------


## DMLangepas

в смысле полетела?
CD  остался? могу попробовать восстановить

---------- Post added at 03:24 ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 ----------

Люди, помогите нужная конфигурация 1С"Конвертация данных для бухгалтерии 8.2, не знаю что делать, программа полетела, надо восстановить данные в новой базе

в смысле полетела?
CD  остался? могу попробовать восстановить

----------


## Daddy777

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста найти внешнюю обработку для УТ 8.2 "Печать реестра сертификатов" или что-то похожее, может есть у кого поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## lsd_777

> Доброе утро! Очень нужна обработка ABC-анализ продаж(расширенный) с сайта http://infostart.ru/public/16032/ .Выложите ссылкой, ну или пришлите на почту tanya2007_1990@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/38462614

---------- Post added at 10:03 ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 ----------




> Добрый день. Не поможите ли достать вот такую замечательную обработку:
> http://infostart.ru/public/90908/
> Заранее Спасибо.


Файлов такой публикации на сервере нет.
Нет файлов для скачивания!

---------- Post added at 10:04 ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 ----------




> все еще актуально если возможно скачать.....


http://rghost.ru/38462631

----------

Agema (04.06.2012), contex-ad (25.06.2012), mumoza (04.06.2012), renter (04.06.2012), staas_ya (06.06.2012), Танюша29 (04.06.2012)

----------


## bezon11

http://infostart.ru/public/128696/     помогите скачать

----------


## BigAnn

Помогите с этой обработкой, плиз))
http://infostart.ru/public/88761/
Спасибо!

----------


## Agema

Помогите с обработкой:
http://infostart.ru/public/138354/

----------


## dmd22

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/122716/ 
КУДиР для БГУ....
Заранее спасибо!!
demonkov@mail.ru

----------


## rootmax

Помогите скачать Сравнение товарных остатков УТ с БП 2.0
http://infostart.ru/public/60016/
Заранее спасибо.
root(гав гав)mail57.ru

----------


## Yaroslav.Royar

Ну может, все-таки, есть у кого-нибудь http://infostart.ru/public/92963/ ПОЖАЛУЙСТАААА!!!

----------


## lsd_777

> Ну может, все-таки, есть у кого-нибудь http://infostart.ru/public/92963/ ПОЖАЛУЙСТАААА!!!


http://rghost.ru/38508433

----------

bezon11 (06.06.2012), miki555 (07.06.2012), Sora (15.06.2012), staas_ya (06.06.2012), YarkoSolnishko (19.06.2012), Yaroslav.Royar (06.06.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012)

----------


## bezon11

плиз очень надо!!!

---------- Post added at 13:05 ---------- Previous post was at 13:03 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/128696/ помогите скачать

----------


## Yaroslav.Royar

to lsd_777
Огромное человеческое спасибище

----------


## dmd22

Поделитесь у кого есть....
http://infostart.ru/public/122716/
ЗАранее спасибо!!

----------


## lsd_777

> плиз очень надо!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:05 ---------- Previous post was at 13:03 ----------
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/128696/ помогите скачать


http://rghost.ru/38509194

---------- Post added at 16:42 ---------- Previous post was at 16:41 ----------




> Поделитесь у кого есть....
> http://infostart.ru/public/122716/
> ЗАранее спасибо!!


http://infostart.ru/public/122716/

Файлов такой публикации на сервере нет.
Переходим на страницу "посмотреть и скачать все файлы"...

----------

666999 (08.06.2012), and-yak (06.06.2012), Ankiss (06.06.2012), bezon11 (06.06.2012), staas_ya (06.06.2012), vvv1977 (02.08.2012), YarkoSolnishko (19.06.2012), ZapMos (07.06.2012), АлёнаТут (29.06.2012)

----------


## bezon11

Спасибо огромноееееееее!!!!!

----------


## Vlanidos

Поделитесь у кого есть....
http://infostart.ru/public/127341/
 ЗАранее спасибо!!

----------


## kaizZer

Помогите с подобными обработками http://infostart.ru/public/80686/, http://infostart.ru/public/83544/

----------


## Johan207

Очень нужна обработка
http://infostart.ru/public/138159/?u...D0%B8%D0%B8%29
Буду очень благодарен.

почта 4452963@mail.ru

----------


## Daddy777

Помогите пожалуйста скачать счет-фактуру для УТ 8.2 с выбором подписантов, лежит тут:http://infostart.ru/public/115577/

----------


## Ankiss

http://infostart.ru/public/117280/  Помогите пожалуйста. Товарный чек

А нет не надо это для УТ 10.3.( Может есть у кого печать товарного чека из документа РТиУ для УТ ред 11


Вот нашла: http://infostart.ru/public/128836/ Помогите пожалуйста скачать

----------


## lsd_777

> http://infostart.ru/public/117280/  Помогите пожалуйста. Товарный чек
> 
> А нет не надо это для УТ 10.3.( Может есть у кого печать товарного чека из документа РТиУ для УТ ред 11
> 
> 
> Вот нашла: http://infostart.ru/public/128836/ Помогите пожалуйста скачать


http://rghost.ru/38580698

----------

Ankiss (10.06.2012), va_45 (18.06.2012)

----------


## bmvi

Добрый вечер!
Подскажите. У меня есть номенклатура. Но надо привязать артикулы, с другого файла... Наименования не много расходятся.. Пример. в номенклатуре - Goodyear EFFICIENTGRIP 205/55 R16 91H, а в файле где артикулы -  а/ш 205/55*16 H EFFICIENTGRIP Goodyear TBL никто не сталкивался, можно ли втянуть?

----------


## EDis

Добрый день. Прошу помочь, очень нужно.
http://infostart.ru/public/95112/
http://infostart.ru/public/61010/
http://infostart.ru/public/138278/
http://infostart.ru/public/128836/
http://infostart.ru/public/118941/
http://infostart.ru/public/94021/
СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## lsd_777

> Добрый день. Прошу помочь, очень нужно.
> http://infostart.ru/public/95112/
> http://infostart.ru/public/61010/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138278/
> http://infostart.ru/public/128836/
> http://infostart.ru/public/118941/
> http://infostart.ru/public/94021/
> СПАСИБО!!!!


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post243493

----------

Agema (11.06.2012), Geo10 (26.06.2012), nadiazzz (25.06.2012)

----------


## bmvi

нашел ответ на свой вопрос)
У кого-нибудь нет такой обработки? http://infostart.ru/public/21810/
Заранее спасибо, если поможете.

----------


## EDis

> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post243493


Спасибо.
Нет в паке...
http://infostart.ru/public/95112/
http://infostart.ru/public/138278/
http://infostart.ru/public/128836/
http://infostart.ru/public/118941/
http://infostart.ru/public/94021/

----------


## Gorina

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста обработками
http://infostart.ru/public/128615/
http://infostart.ru/public/21456/
http://infostart.ru/public/65754/
http://infostart.ru/public/84771/
Или любой другой обработкой, которая загружает данные в поступление из Excel
Спасибо огромное

----------


## sergeyoskol

Добрый день.
На Infostart-e появилась вот такая интересная обработка
Свертка базы 1с 8.1, 8.2 прямыми запросами к MSSQL

http://infostart.ru/public/139651/

Может кто окажет помощь в скачивании?
Большое спасибо.

----------


## wundwasser

Здравствуте!
пипец как надо:
http://infostart.ru/public/82922/

----------


## devICE

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой Lock1C!

----------


## Little-ann

Здравствуйте!
Выручите, пожалуйста, кто может.
Очень нужны:
http://infostart.ru/public/139335/
http://infostart.ru/public/118251/.
Или аналогичное что-то для печати сертификатов под управляемыми формами.

----------


## Sora

DELETED

----------


## Раджа

Здравствуйте не могли бы скачать http://infostart.ru/public/138398/ справки А и Б на пиво.

----------


## Kurygin

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста со скачиванием обработки "Перечисление зарплаты на пластиковые карты в формате DBF"  http://infostart.ru/public/118469/
Спасибо!

----------


## ymarch

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста скачать "Расчет стажа". http://infostart.ru/public/96283/.
Или если возможно посоветуйте аналогичную обработку.

----------


## vlboy

Поделитесь у кого есть "КУДИР для БГУ8"
http://infostart.ru/public/122716/
спасибо!

----------


## Grios

Помогите скачать пожалуйста вот такую обработку. Очень нужна. Уже 4 месяца веду учет в 2-х программах из за этой формы ПЛИЗ 
http://infostart.ru/public/94166/

----------


## ermanita

День добрый!
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/128090/

Заранее огромное спасибо!
Ирина

PS: Буду признательна если кто-нибудь сможет поделиться обработками:
http://infostart.ru/public/81688/
http://infostart.ru/public/21810/

----------


## Виктория2012

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/85589/files/  очень нужно

----------


## Andruhin

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/19374/
http://infostart.ru/public/78701/
Спасибо!

---------- Post added at 15:33 ---------- Previous post was at 15:30 ----------

*Отличный Акт Сверки для УТ, УПП* - группировка по договорам и пр. (все ограничения сняты, реклама удалена)

*СводНачисленныхАлиментовИ  БланкПочтовогоПеревода*  для УПП (отломанная)

*Отправка счетов с печатью и подписью в формате PDF для Комплексной и УПП* (отломанная)
Если в "Сервис">"Дополнительные внешние отчеты и обработки">"Печатные формы"
не появится "Печать счетов в формате PDF из 1C" добавьте вручную
принадлежность печатной формы:
документ "Счет на оплату покупателю"
документ "Заказ покупателя"
почитать на инфостопе

*Печать конвертов, уведомлений, описи из 1С* (отломанная)
PS корректно обрабатываются только адреса заполненные с использованием КЛАДРа
Обработка сохраняет настройки в Регистре сведений "Сохраненные настройки"

----------

666999 (25.06.2012)

----------


## rustammm

Помогите!!http://infostart.ru/public/98816/
Очень буду благодарен!!!!!!!!почта 8090550@mail.ru

----------


## tvv-13

http://infostart.ru/public/84224/ помогите скачать.
Буду благодарен. tvv-13@mail.ru

----------


## rustammm

дгонаплопардор

----------


## Little-ann

http://forum.infostart.ru/forum24/topic45871/ - помогите, пожалуйста. Little-ann1986@mail.ru

----------


## rustammm

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста вот такую обработку. Очень нужна. Уже 4 месяца веду учет в 2-х программах из за этой формы ПЛИЗ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/94166/


 ghbikb gjxne
пришли почту

----------


## Kuim

Помогите пожалуйста. Может есть у кого или скачать может.

Среднесписочная численность сотрудников организаций, движение сотрудников, с отбором по подразделению и возможностью расшифровки
http://infostart.ru/public/96459/

----------


## alisaivanova88

Добрый день!

Помогите с табелем рабочего времени http://infostart.ru/public/96811/
mail abbs@bk.ru

Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо!

----------


## rustammm

почту пишите вышлю!!

----------


## murr

Друзья, помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/64979/ - Сравнение взаиморасчетов с контрагентами УТ с БП
http://infostart.ru/public/60016/ - Сравнение товарных остатков УТ с БП
Спасибо!

----------


## ОрлоФФ1

Помогите, пожалуйста
расскажите, как добавить колонку артикул в внешнюю печатную форму счета-фактуры 
конфигурация 10.3 на 8.2

----------


## murr

> в внешнюю печатную форму


Если не типовая - хз как оно там сделано, пилить самому ручками или звать специалиста.
А если типовая, то в полном интерфейсе: Сервис - Настройка учета - Настройка параметров учета - Закладка "Печать, единицы, цены" - верхний реквизит = Артикул.

----------


## ОрлоФФ1

> Если не типовая - хз как оно там сделано, пилить самому ручками или звать специалиста.
> А если типовая, то в полном интерфейсе: Сервис - Настройка учета - Настройка параметров учета - Закладка "Печать, единицы, цены" - верхний реквизит = Артикул.


пробовал, не получается
все стандартое

----------


## DMLangepas

перепровести документы после изменения пробовал?

----------


## BigAnn

Пожалуйста, вот эту обработку скиньте.
http://infostart.ru/public/97309/
Спасибо.
misssiss@rambler.ru

----------


## murr

> перепровести документы после изменения пробовал?


зачем? О_о



> пробовал, не получается


сама колонка хоть стала появляться в печ. форме?
может сами артикулы не заполнены?

релиз УТ какой? почему стандартная форма - внешняя?

----------


## ОрлоФФ1

> зачем? О_о
> 
> сама колонка хоть стала появляться в печ. форме?
> может сами артикулы не заполнены?
> 
> релиз УТ какой? почему стандартная форма - внешняя?


нет не стала, там сояло значение код, поменял на Артикул и ничего, в форме счета-фактуры нет колонки код и если изменяю на Артикул ничего не меняется
внешняя, потому что этот гемор нужен только одному заказчику (МЕТРО) и у них свои требования к счету-фактуре не зависимо от постановлений правительства)))
что с этой хренью делать не знаю, нормальные счета-фактуры они не принимают

----------


## murr

> (МЕТРО) и у них свои требования к счету-фактуре


Ну так это уже не типовая форма. Где-то же вы её взяли? Вот там пусть и допилят ))

----------


## ОрлоФФ1

> Ну так это уже не типовая форма. Где-то же вы её взяли? Вот там пусть и допилят ))


взял стандартную с инета 
туда надо вкорячить еще одну графу Артикул
в табличную часть я ее вкорячил все ОК, а теперь надо как то сделать так чтобы она заполнялась

вот тут нашел что то, фиг знает может это оно? http://infostart.ru/public/96725/ но скачать не могу

----------


## murr

> может это оно? http://infostart.ru/public/96725/ но скачать не могу


Это не оно, на картинке старая форма, а счас уже 1137 должна быть. Но там наверняка можно посмотреть как сделать.
Я тож качать не могу оттуда:




> Друзья, помогите скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/64979/ - Сравнение взаиморасчетов с контрагентами УТ с БП
> http://infostart.ru/public/60016/ - Сравнение товарных остатков УТ с БП
> Спасибо!


Эх, добрые люди, ну качните пожалуйста, кто может...

----------


## kotya73

Если есть у кого такое Универсальная свертка базы 8.1 и 8.2
Или посоветуйте чем можно не типовую конфу 8.1 обрезать.

----------


## DMLangepas

> Если есть у кого такое Универсальная свертка базы 8.1 и 8.2
> Или посоветуйте чем можно не типовую конфу 8.1 обрезать.


http://rghost.ru/38931322 вот тут выбор, посмотри

----------

Chengshan (22.08.2012)

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/100148/
почта: tvv-13@mail.ru

----------


## AlexForex

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/126843/
http://infostart.ru/public/100967/
http://infostart.ru/public/127859/
http://infostart.ru/public/127854/
http://infostart.ru/public/140411/
1cnik@pop3.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Grios

grios@yandex.ru

----------


## dmd22

Добрый день...
Поделитесь у кого еть...оч надо
http://infostart.ru/public/122716/
demonkov@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## sergeyoskol

Добрый день.
Поделитесь pls вот такой вот полезностью
http://infostart.ru/public/139651
Спасибо

----------


## Gorina

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/117631/  Очень нужно. Спасибо огромное. email naely@sibmail.com

----------


## rustammm

кому мог на почты поскидывал!!!!!!

----------

dmd22 (09.07.2012), Gorina (05.07.2012)

----------


## vlboy

Поделитесь у кого есть КуДиР для БГУ
http://infostart.ru/public/122716/ или аналогичное
 спасибо!
vlboy@yandex.ru

----------


## Gorina

*rustammm*,

СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ПРИОГРОМНОЕЕЕЕЕ

----------


## Loenz

Нужна обработка выгрузки-загрузки документов из идентичных конфигураций 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.2 (2.0) в 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.2 (2.0) по организации
Есть похожая http://infostart.ru/public/61320/ но для 8.1.

----------


## poctak

Нужна внешняя печатная форма
http://infostart.ru/public/99085/
poctak@bk.ru

----------


## kiberkiler

Люди!!!
Человеки!!!
Плиз... Помогите... дайте...  ссылочку на ""Свод по исполнительным листам для "Зарплата и управление персоналом" (ЗУП)""

----------


## rustammm

> Нужна внешняя печатная форма
> http://infostart.ru/public/99085/
> poctak@bk.ru


отправил

----------


## sergeyoskol

Добрый день.
Не поможете с вот этими отчетами
http://infostart.ru/public/88800/
http://infostart.ru/public/89690/
http://infostart.ru/public/120470/
sergeyoskol@yandex.ru

Вечная благодарность :)

----------


## Grios

Помогите скачать пожалуйста вот такую обработку. Очень нужна. Уже 4 месяца веду учет в 2-х программах из за этой формы ПЛИЗ 
http://infostart.ru/public/94166/
Помогите очень нужно почта grios@yandex.ru

----------


## rustammm

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста вот такую обработку. Очень нужна. Уже 4 месяца веду учет в 2-х программах из за этой формы ПЛИЗ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/94166/
> Помогите очень нужно почта grios@yandex.ru


Отправил

----------

Grios (09.07.2012)

----------


## Grios

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/74072/
http://infostart.ru/public/92809/
http://infostart.ru/public/117346/

----------


## Agema

Помогите скачать
Консоль Администратора 3.5 - http://infostart.ru/public/100967/
Групповая обработка с расширенными функциями-  http://infostart.ru/public/141835/
Нумерация документов для 1С 8.2 - http://infostart.ru/public/128727/

----------


## Agema

Если есть у кого скиньте на agema2010@mail.ru

----------


## ВикторСТ

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/116695/. Очень нужна.

----------


## chuevsf

Помогите пожалуйста. Может есть у кого или скачать может.

 Среднесписочная численность сотрудников организаций, движение сотрудников, с отбором по подразделению и возможностью расшифровки
http://infostart.ru/public/96459/
chuevsf@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## rustammm

> Помогите скачать
> Консоль Администратора 3.5 - http://infostart.ru/public/100967/
> Групповая обработка с расширенными функциями-  http://infostart.ru/public/141835/
> Нумерация документов для 1С 8.2 - http://infostart.ru/public/128727/


Отправил

---------- Post added at 13:11 ---------- Previous post was at 13:10 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста. Может есть у кого или скачать может.
> 
>  Среднесписочная численность сотрудников организаций, движение сотрудников, с отбором по подразделению и возможностью расшифровки
> http://infostart.ru/public/96459/
> chuevsf@mail.ru
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


отправил

----------

Agema (11.07.2012), alex125it (11.07.2012)

----------


## Grios

Помогите скачать эл/почта grios@yandex/ru
http://infostart.ru/public/124857/
http://infostart.ru/public/124744/
http://infostart.ru/public/74072/
http://infostart.ru/public/92809/
http://infostart.ru/public/140420/
http://infostart.ru/public/123951/
http://infostart.ru/public/117523/
http://infostart.ru/public/92317/
http://infostart.ru/public/118184/
http://infostart.ru/public/90351/
http://infostart.ru/public/88785/

----------


## tattoo_master

Люди добрые! Помогите найти вот такие вещи, или подскажет где можно скачать. Зарание благодарен. 
http://infostart.ru/public/124700/
http://infostart.ru/public/141271/
Весь googlе перерыл не чего подобного найти не могу (((

----------


## ВикторСТ

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/116695/. Очень нужна.


моя эл.почта  broun.engine@gmail.com

----------


## Tisa

Помогите скачать -Выгрузка загрузка любого объекта через хмл    http://infostart.ru/public/122474/

---------- Post added at 13:55 ---------- Previous post was at 13:53 ----------

Помогите скачать  --Очень простая в использовании обработка для быстрого переноса данных между идентичными конфигурациями. Работает через xml файл или com соединение  ---   http://infostart.ru/public/115115/

----------


## Светялчок

> Помогите скачать -Выгрузка загрузка любого объекта через хмл    http://infostart.ru/public/122474/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:55 ---------- Previous post was at 13:53 ----------
> 
> Помогите скачать  --Очень простая в использовании обработка для быстрого переноса данных между идентичными конфигурациями. Работает через xml файл или com соединение  ---   http://infostart.ru/public/115115/


http://rghost.ru/39169486
http://rghost.ru/39169506

---------- Post added at 14:59 ---------- Previous post was at 14:58 ----------




> моя эл.почта  broun.engine@gmail.com


http://rghost.ru/39169530

---------- Post added at 15:07 ---------- Previous post was at 14:59 ----------




> Помогите скачать эл/почта grios@yandex/ru
> http://infostart.ru/public/124857/
> http://infostart.ru/public/124744/
> http://infostart.ru/public/74072/
> http://infostart.ru/public/92809/
> http://infostart.ru/public/140420/
> http://infostart.ru/public/123951/
> http://infostart.ru/public/117523/
> http://infostart.ru/public/92317/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/39169601
http://rghost.ru/39169638
http://rghost.ru/39169646
http://rghost.ru/39169651

----------

Agema (13.07.2012), alex125it (13.07.2012), Grios (19.07.2012), iott (01.08.2012), Ivana (10.08.2012), Masik777 (31.07.2012), NikAntonina (18.07.2012), Olgaprtnaja1 (19.07.2012), serg57 (12.07.2012), SLK01 (13.07.2012), YarkoSolnishko (18.07.2012), ВикторСТ (12.07.2012)

----------


## Екатерина23

Помогите скачать Печать платежек по форме ПД4 на основании документа Платежное поручение. Конфигурация 1С Предпринематель 77.http://infostart.ru/public/84988/
Или если есть у кого для Бухгалтерии 7,7

----------


## shashkov.vn

Добрый день. Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=96434
Большое спасибо
shashkov.vn@gmail.com

----------


## AlexTAP

Добрый день. Помогите скачать
Регистрация цен поставщиков http://infostart.ru/public/140351/
Универсальный отчет: "Доходы, расходы, планирование"http://infostart.ru/public/140331/
Журналы учета счетов-фактур выданных и полученных.(С итогами по всем и по контрагенту, учитываются только проведенные документы) http://infostart.ru/public/140259/
Проверка внешней обработки (отчета) на наличие подозрительных реквизитов http://infostart.ru/public/140086/
Делаем управляемые формы чуть более управляемыми http://infostart.ru/public/140057/
ЗУП 2.5 - Внешняя обработка табличной части документа Табеля учета рабочего времениhttp://infostart.ru/public/140040/
Печать штрихкодов в управляемом приложении http://infostart.ru/public/139926/
Редактирование документа Операции (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет) http://infostart.ru/public/139920/

Большое спасибо
tundaalex@mail.ru

----------


## PingWinez

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/80686/ 

Большое спасибо.
ven4ek@mail.ru

----------


## Светялчок

> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать:
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/80686/ 
> 
> Большое спасибо.
> ven4ek@mail.ru


http://rghost.ru/39184596

----------

Agema (13.07.2012), PingWinez (13.07.2012)

----------


## finetfile

> http://rghost.ru/39184596


какой пароль на архив?!

----------


## Светялчок

> какой пароль на архив?!


Прочтите описание к разработке на Инфостарте.

----------


## finetfile

все вопросов нет))

----------


## nizuk

Добрый вечер.
Помогите скачать обработку для закрытия 44 в комплексной конфигурации.
http://infostart.ru/public/91049/

Заранее спасибо.
nizuk@mail.ru

----------


## in4m

Доброй ночи, Помогите скачать внеш печатн форму для ЗУП.
Очень надо, можно сказать пипец как...

http://infostart.ru/public/116019/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Dmitry1980

Здраствуйте помогите перенести данные из 1С 7.7 УСН в 1С 7.7 БП.

----------


## MisterWaters

Добрый день коллеги !

Если вам не сложно, помогите скачать внешнюю печатную форму - http://infostart.ru/public/98261/files/
Заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## Agema

Добрый день!
Помогите с обработками:
http://infostart.ru/public/97309/
http://infostart.ru/public/138354/
http://infostart.ru/public/143491/
http://infostart.ru/public/141835/
http://infostart.ru/public/143530/
http://infostart.ru/public/141841/
Спасибо!
адрес agema2010@mail.ru

----------


## 7pts

здравствуйте.
помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/94729/
http://infostart.ru/public/95390/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/127773/
спасибо 7pts@mail.ru

----------


## MisterWaters

> Добрый день коллеги !
> 
> Если вам не сложно, помогите скачать внешнюю печатную форму - http://infostart.ru/public/98261/files/
> Заранее спасибо !!!


 Если не сложно, вышлите на e-mail: anikitin1978@mail.ru

----------


## Светялчок

> Добрый день!
> Помогите с обработками:
> http://infostart.ru/public/97309/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138354/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143491/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141835/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143530/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141841/
> Спасибо!
> адрес agema2010@mail.ru


http://rghost.ru/39234142
(97309)

---------- Post added at 09:39 ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 ----------




> здравствуйте.
> помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/94729/
> http://infostart.ru/public/95390/ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/127773/
> спасибо 7pts@mail.ru


http://rghost.ru/39234156
http://rghost.ru/39234162

----------

7pts (16.07.2012), Agema (17.07.2012), Chengshan (22.08.2012), iott (01.08.2012), sndct (16.07.2012), staas_ya (16.07.2012), vlboy (17.07.2012)

----------


## sndct

http://infostart.ru/public/115483/
http://infostart.ru/public/69893/
помогите скачать. Спасибо.

----------


## immorality

Добрый день. Очень нужна внешняя обработка для БП 8.2  типа "Закрытие счета 41.01 для конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2"
Суть обработки в формировании приходных накладных по отрицательным остаткам на складе (складах) предприятия.
Заранее благодарен за любую помощь.

----------


## chingis.quiz

скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/95481/
можете еще посоветовать как лучше загрузить номенклатуру с картинками в 1с 8.2 ут 10.3 
заранее спасибо!

----------


## Светялчок

> скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/95481/
> можете еще посоветовать как лучше загрузить номенклатуру с картинками в 1с 8.2 ут 10.3 
> заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/39255290
http://rghost.ru/39255297

----------

Agema (18.07.2012), alex125it (17.07.2012), Amel (29.08.2013), chingis.quiz (17.07.2012), NikAntonina (18.07.2012), staas_ya (18.07.2012)

----------


## fhneh

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/128542/
Большое спасибо.

----------


## Светялчок

> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/128542/
> Большое спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/39269594

----------

Agema (18.07.2012), Chengshan (22.08.2012), fhneh (18.07.2012), NikAntonina (18.07.2012), staas_ya (18.07.2012), YarkoSolnishko (16.08.2012)

----------


## staas_ya

Обработка  позволяет найти ошибки в регистрах 7.7 в Вашей базе данных
http://infostart.ru/public/69856/
Пожалуйста помогите скачать. staas_ya@ukr.net/

----------


## sndct

http://infostart.ru/public/115483/ - План фактный анализ себестоимости выпуска продукции для УПП с количеством на единицу затраты 
http://infostart.ru/public/69893/ - Планирование в 1С: 8 УПП, УТ 
помогите скачать. Спасибо.

----------


## Rad777

Планируем переход с БЭСТ на 1С 8.2, нужны заготовки.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/141066/
http://infostart.ru/public/94847/
http://infostart.ru/public/125735/
http://infostart.ru/public/103546/
http://infostart.ru/public/97350/
http://infostart.ru/public/86398/
http://infostart.ru/public/83495/
http://infostart.ru/public/83483/

Может кто еще чем поделиться может, буду очень благодарен.

----------


## InterActiv

Здравствуйте, скажите пожалуйтста, есть ли обработка для синхронизации номенклатуры. Есть дубли номенклатур, которые нужно удалить, но так, чтобы не поехали старые проводки. А также нужно отредактировать другие номенклатуры.

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Помогите скачать!
http://infostart.ru/public/143268/
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## InterActiv

Скажите пожалуйста. Как сделать так, чтобы при наборе в реализации или ещё где, не важно. Сделать так, чтобы фокус перескакивал на сумму, а то он её пропускает, это неудобно в процессе работы, приходится вручную кликать туда. Где это настраивается? Расскажите более подробно, если это в конфигураторе.
Спасибо.

----------


## awgustins

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/98318/
http://infostart.ru/public/105172/
http://infostart.ru/public/97541/
http://infostart.ru/public/127939/
http://infostart.ru/public/143491/
awgustin@inbox.ru Спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

Скачайте пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/116337/
http://infostart.ru/public/115365/

----------


## leonowap

Народ!
Очень нужна обработка для адекватной загрузки номенклатуры из прайса(excel) в УТ 11.08.13.
Поделитесь,если есть.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## chingis.quiz

Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/100965/ и http://infostart.ru/public/95481/. 

Заранее большое Спасибо!

----------


## Светялчок

> Обработка  позволяет найти ошибки в регистрах 7.7 в Вашей базе данных
> http://infostart.ru/public/69856/
> Пожалуйста помогите скачать. staas_ya@ukr.net/


http://rghost.ru/39311638

---------- Post added at 10:48 ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 ----------




> Планируем переход с БЭСТ на 1С 8.2, нужны заготовки.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/141066/
> http://infostart.ru/public/94847/
> http://infostart.ru/public/125735/
> http://infostart.ru/public/103546/
> http://infostart.ru/public/97350/
> http://infostart.ru/public/86398/
> http://infostart.ru/public/83495/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/39311651
http://rghost.ru/39311660
http://rghost.ru/39311672
http://rghost.ru/39311676
http://rghost.ru/39311681
http://rghost.ru/39311686
http://rghost.ru/39311689

---------- Post added at 10:50 ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 ----------




> Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/98318/
> http://infostart.ru/public/105172/
> http://infostart.ru/public/97541/
> http://infostart.ru/public/127939/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143491/
> awgustin@inbox.ru Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/39311701

---------- Post added at 10:51 ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 ----------




> Скачайте пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/116337/
> http://infostart.ru/public/115365/


http://rghost.ru/39311713
http://rghost.ru/39311718
http://rghost.ru/39311721

---------- Post added at 10:54 ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 ----------




> Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/100965/ и http://infostart.ru/public/95481/. 
> 
> Заранее большое Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/39311730
http://rghost.ru/39311772

----------

Agema (20.07.2012), arccos6pi (20.07.2012), borisusman (24.07.2012), Rad777 (23.07.2012), staas_ya (23.07.2012), vlboy (20.07.2012)

----------


## tulke

Помогите скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/89669/
http://infostart.ru/public/126185/
http://infostart.ru/public/104724/
http://infostart.ru/public/82292/
http://infostart.ru/public/70899/
http://infostart.ru/publi/123299/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> ---------- Post added at 10:51 ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 ----------
> http://rghost.ru/39311713
> http://rghost.ru/39311718
> http://rghost.ru/39311721


Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Andruhin

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/78701/

----------


## Satyrn

Очень нужна Ваша помощь http://infostart.ru/public/123951/ обработка просто необходима, всем спасибо!!!

----------


## Satyrn

если можно еще и это http://infostart.ru/public/102519/

----------


## awgustins

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/98318/
http://infostart.ru/public/105172/
http://infostart.ru/public/127939/
http://infostart.ru/public/143491/
awgustin@inbox.ru Спасибо

----------


## Светялчок

> если можно еще и это http://infostart.ru/public/102519/


http://rghost.ru/39363401[COLOR="Silver"]

----------

Agema (23.07.2012), Egor5130 (30.07.2012), Natali1 (28.08.2012), NikAntonina (26.07.2012), Satyrn (23.07.2012), staas_ya (23.07.2012)

----------


## LeshiyGS

http://infostart.ru/public/105247/
http://infostart.ru/public/117879/
http://infostart.ru/public/15959/
кому не трудно скачайте пожалуйста...
k.leshemy@gmail.com

----------


## Satyrn

А с этой обработкой можете помочь И? http://infostart.ru/public/123951/

----------


## Glea

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/126769/  - Удаление регистрации документов в узле обмена за определенный период

----------


## RMSr00t

http://infostart.ru/public/142033/
Если не сложно, скачайте пожалуйста.

----------


## Светялчок

> http://infostart.ru/public/105247/
> http://infostart.ru/public/117879/
> http://infostart.ru/public/15959/
> кому не трудно скачайте пожалуйста...
> k.leshemy@gmail.com


http://rghost.ru/39385122

---------- Post added at 13:39 ---------- Previous post was at 13:38 ----------




> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/126769/  - Удаление регистрации документов в узле обмена за определенный период


http://rghost.ru/39385149

----------

Agema (24.07.2012), Glea (24.07.2012), LeshiyGS (24.07.2012), staas_ya (24.07.2012), vlboy (24.07.2012), Никол_ай (30.07.2012)

----------


## 8535

Люди добрые,помогите пожалуйста скачать отчет с инфостар, оооочень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/82292/. Заранее благодарна

----------


## Ant10

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Счет-договор для УТ 10.3 и БП 2.0:
http://infostart.ru/public/119341/

----------


## dar_t

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать внешнюю печатную форму акта выполненных работ с инфостата http://infostart.ru/public/84947/. Заранее благодарна!

----------


## midiser

люди добрые, помогите найти полную версию http://infostart.ru/public/15026/
нужна полноценная обработка по формированию приходных накладных по отрицательным остаткам для Бухгалтерии 8.2
заранее спасибо!

p.s. очень срочно! горю (((

----------


## ОльгаПаничкина

Доброе время суток! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать внешнюю печатную форму "Акт на списание материалов" для документа Требование-накладная Бухгалтерия 2.0. ОЧЕНЬ, ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО. http://infostart.ru/public/100460/
Заранее благодарна!

----------


## tiann

Выручайте, очень нужна эта штука, http://infostart.ru/public/126954/, заранее спасибо. Через групповуху очень сложно и нудно.
tiannra@gmail.com

----------


## Светялчок

> Выручайте, очень нужна эта штука, http://infostart.ru/public/126954/, заранее спасибо. Через групповуху очень сложно и нудно.
> tiannra@gmail.com


http://rghost.ru/39432001

---------- Post added at 09:43 ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 ----------




> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Счет-договор для УТ 10.3 и БП 2.0:
> http://infostart.ru/public/119341/


http://rghost.ru/39432018
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2073570

---------- Post added at 09:43 ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 ----------




> люди добрые, помогите найти полную версию http://infostart.ru/public/15026/
> нужна полноценная обработка по формированию приходных накладных по отрицательным остаткам для Бухгалтерии 8.2
> заранее спасибо!
> 
> p.s. очень срочно! горю (((


http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2073571

----------

Agema (27.07.2012), borisusman (30.07.2012), dar_t (30.07.2012), Grios (25.09.2012), Marita (18.08.2012), midiser (27.07.2012), pups23 (30.08.2012), staas_ya (01.08.2012), tiann (27.07.2012), vlboy (27.07.2012), YarkoSolnishko (16.08.2012), СветаОнила (31.07.2012)

----------


## tiann

Огромное тебе спасибо, Светялчок, выручил.

----------


## Silva

Помогите скачать, автозаполняемые формы статистики для УПП :blush:

----------


## midiser

> ---------- Post added at 09:43 ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2073571


Светлячок, спасибо огромное!
к сожалению, попробовал, оказалось, что выложена пробная версия, которая как раз не умеет считать отрицательные остатки.

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать! http://infostart.ru/public/74514/
Буде очень признателен!

----------


## fanatik68

Народ помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/138139/

----------


## dar_t

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать внешнюю печатную форму акта выполненных работ с инфостата http://infostart.ru/public/84947/. Заранее благодарна!


Неужели никто не поможет...:blush: очень нужно...может что-то похожее есть? 

мыло: dar_t@mail.ru

----------


## tvv-13

> Помогите скачать! http://infostart.ru/public/74514/
> Буде очень признателен!


Хелп!!!!

----------


## ОльгаПаничкина

Доброе время суток. Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/138704/. Проболела неделю с t 39. Завтра нужна эта печатная форма для списания материалов (Акт списания ТМЦ для Бухгалтерии 2.0.). Очень прошу, помогите. Мыло: olenka.37@yandex.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/93157/ 
tvv-13@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## chingis.quiz

скачайте пожалуйста =) http://infostart.ru/public/22028/ 
Спасибо большое =)

----------


## awgustins

помогите скачать, плз
http://infostart.ru/public/118469/
http://infostart.ru/public/118537/
http://infostart.ru/public/117603/
http://infostart.ru/public/98318/
w_bango@mail.ru

----------


## bagira0108

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку, пожалуйста, если не трудно.
http://infostart.ru/public/74072/
bagira0108@yandex.ru

----------


## ronval

Здравствуйте всем! Как ни банально звучало, НО очень нужна обработка выгрузки накладных в формате xml для программы Аптека-Урал. Сроки горят ((((

----------


## _Vlupidol_

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/89414/
http://infostart.ru/public/83674/
 заранее спасибо

----------


## tattoo_master

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/21786/
http://infostart.ru/public/75331/
 Жить не дают без этих обработак, Спасибо огромное зарание.

----------


## arccos6pi

Помогите,пожалуйста,скачат  ь
http://infostart.ru/public/95126/

http://infostart.ru/public/105282/

http://infostart.ru/public/91353/

http://infostart.ru/public/104005/

http://infostart.ru/public/67761/

----------


## tattoo_master

Здравствуйте! У кого есть доступ к infostart, помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/21786/
http://infostart.ru/public/75331/
 Зарание, Спасибо огромное.

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать. http://infostart.ru/public/120852/
Зарание, Спасибо огромное.

----------


## Hiren110

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/96811/

----------


## BigAnn

Нужна эта печатная форма 
http://infostart.ru/public/120904/
Спасибо.

----------


## SuperAlex

Очень нужен вот этот реестр
http://infostart.ru/public/137129/

----------


## tattoo_master

Здравствуйте! У кого есть доступ к infostart, помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/75331/
 Зарание, Спасибо огромное.

----------


## las

Будьте добры, помогите обработку скачать или у кого-нибудь уже скачанная есть http://infostart.ru/public/140273/ "Развернутая корректировка долга(1с 8.2 бухгалтерия 2.0)". Эта обработка многим может понадобиться.

----------


## EmoDed

Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/144785/ "Групповое присвоение штрих-кодов номенклатуре"

----------


## Acier

Люди добрые, не работает у меня тутошняя обработка Табель в бп 8.2 -всмысле кривая она, может у кого есть хорошая? Или это я кривая?
Заране спасибо

----------


## PingWinez

Помогите скачать:
Присвоение штрихкодов всей номенклатуре    http://infostart.ru/public/127244/
Присвоение штрихкодов номенклатуре    http://infostart.ru/public/70710/
Большое спасибо. 
ven4ek@mail.ru

----------


## Natalila

Добрый день. Кому не жалко, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой - печать прайса в две колонки для 8.2 10.3

----------


## PingWinez

> Помогите скачать:
> Присвоение штрихкодов всей номенклатуре    http://infostart.ru/public/127244/
> Присвоение штрихкодов номенклатуре    http://infostart.ru/public/70710/
> Большое спасибо.


Обработки больше не требуются. Можно было и без них обойтись.
Может кому поможет:
Операции ->Регистры сведений ->Штрихкоды ->Нажимаем кнопочку "заполнить" и всей номенклатуре автоматически присваиваются штрихкоды.

----------

Ivanilinka (20.03.2017)

----------


## nis2000

Ищу внешний прайс для Бухгалтерии с остатками, нашла и скачала 2 разных. 1 вообще ничего не формирует кроме заголовка, а второй врет как сивый мерин насчет остатков на дату. Может есть у кого работающий?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Ищу внешний прайс для Бухгалтерии с остатками, нашла и скачала 2 разных. 1 вообще ничего не формирует кроме заголовка, а второй врет как сивый мерин насчет остатков на дату. Может есть у кого работающий?


такая же фигня
поэтому присоединяюсь к поиску

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/138986/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tvv-13

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/138986/
> Заранее спасибо.


Что то не кто не может помочь!!!
Почта tvv-13@mail.ru

----------


## Satyrn

Помогите скачать помогите скачать, может скинуться и доступ на месяц купить к инфостару

----------


## Natala

помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/128316/
заранее спасибо)))
natalii_k@bk.ru

----------


## arccos6pi

в общем,не дождался пока скачают и купил доступ...кому что нужно - пишите:)

----------


## Franchas

Повторюсь 
Помогите скачать:
Присвоение штрихкодов всей номенклатуре http://infostart.ru/public/127244/
Присвоение штрихкодов номенклатуре http://infostart.ru/public/70710/

В конфигурации "Розница" нет заветной кнопочки заполнить. Прошу скиньте

----------

Ivanilinka (20.03.2017)

----------


## arccos6pi

> Повторюсь 
> Помогите скачать:
> Присвоение штрихкодов всей номенклатуре http://infostart.ru/public/127244/
> Присвоение штрихкодов номенклатуре http://infostart.ru/public/70710/
> 
> В конфигурации "Розница" нет заветной кнопочки заполнить. Прошу скиньте


http://rghost.ru/39875806
http://rghost.ru/39875816

----------

Agema (20.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), Franchas (19.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), Stephan (28.09.2012)

----------


## EVB

Помогите скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/140714/
http://infostart.ru/public/128605/
http://infostart.ru/public/93518/
http://infostart.ru/public/89816/
http://infostart.ru/public/89084/
http://infostart.ru/public/85708/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать: 
> http://infostart.ru/public/140714/
> http://infostart.ru/public/128605/
> http://infostart.ru/public/93518/
> http://infostart.ru/public/89816/
> http://infostart.ru/public/89084/
> http://infostart.ru/public/85708/


http://rghost.ru/39896218
http://rghost.ru/39896216
http://rghost.ru/39896215
http://rghost.ru/39896214
http://rghost.ru/39896213
http://rghost.ru/39896212

----------

666999 (21.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), EVB (24.08.2012), Grios (25.09.2012), h@-shish (27.08.2012), murr (28.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), Satyrn (20.08.2012), SLK01 (22.08.2012), staas_ya (20.08.2012), Ленок444 (22.08.2012)

----------


## d.j.e.m

Всем доброго времени суток! 
А не подскажите, где можно взять обработку для выгрузки данных из 1с8 для последующей загрузки в 1с7?

----------


## fanatik68

помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/138139/

----------


## arccos6pi

> помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/138139/


http://rghost.ru/39908903

----------

Agema (21.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), fanatik68 (22.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012)

----------


## las

*arccos6pi*, Будьте добры, помогите обработку скачать если ещё можете, http://infostart.ru/public/140273/ "Развернутая корректировка долга(1с 8.2 бухгалтерия 2.0)".

----------


## arccos6pi

> *arccos6pi*, Будьте добры, помогите обработку скачать если ещё можете, http://infostart.ru/public/140273/ "Развернутая корректировка долга(1с 8.2 бухгалтерия 2.0)".


http://rghost.ru/39909284

----------

Agema (21.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), las (21.08.2012)

----------


## vnbsoft

*d.j.e.m*, Вам поможет Конвертация данных, только правила прийдется настраивать самостоятельно.

----------


## las

Большое спасибо

----------


## Satyrn

Если есть возможность помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/104803/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Если есть возможность помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/104803/


http://rghost.ru/39910659

----------

Agema (21.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), Satyrn (21.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), Stephan (28.09.2012)

----------


## Satyrn

Большое спасибо очень помогли!!! может опубликуете номер вашего электронного кошелька, соберем пожертвование, для дальнейшей оплаты доступа к ифостарту.

----------


## nikolasoft

нужна печать ценников со штрих кодами
а также для Управления Торговлй для украины доработка Документа "Чек ККМ", чтоб если товар уже есть в табличной части то строка не добавлЯется, а просто увеличивается количество на 1, заранее большое спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

> Большое спасибо очень помогли!!! может опубликуете номер вашего электронного кошелька, соберем пожертвование, для дальнейшей оплаты доступа к ифостарту.


отправил в ЛС:)

----------


## igori3333

Добрый день. Кто-то сможет помочь скачать с ИС

http://infostart.ru/public/62394/
http://infostart.ru/public/61370/

Заранее благодарю

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день. Кто-то сможет помочь скачать с ИС
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/62394/
> http://infostart.ru/public/61370/
> 
> Заранее благодарю


http://rghost.ru/39928254
http://rghost.ru/39928257

----------

Agema (22.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), igori3333 (22.08.2012)

----------


## las

*arccos6pi,* можете скачать? http://infostart.ru/public/97894/
А так же очень прошу скинте мне в ЛС тоже что и *Satyrn* )))))

----------


## mmmmmm

Доброго времени суток. Подскажите плиз компонента "Напоминание о техподдержке" В ЗиК 2,5,54,1 сработала, в Торговле 10,3,15,9 сработала. В бухгалтерии 2,0,38,6 не хочет выдает ошибку " {Форма.Форма.Форма(9)}: Поле объекта недоступно для записи (Пользователи)
	Пользователи = Справочники.Пользователи.В  ыбрать();" Платформа 8,2,15,301. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## arccos6pi

> *arccos6pi,* можете скачать? http://infostart.ru/public/97894/
> А так же очень прошу скинте мне в ЛС тоже что и *Satyrn* )))))


http://rghost.ru/39930380 и ЛС:yes:

----------

Agema (22.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), las (22.08.2012)

----------


## 666999

буду благодарен если кто подгонит
http://infostart.ru/public/144856/
http://infostart.ru/public/60105/
http://infostart.ru/public/140331/
http://infostart.ru/public/121012/
http://infostart.ru/public/16654/
http://infostart.ru/public/147713
http://infostart.ru/public/147681
http://infostart.ru/public/123106/
заранее благодарен

----------


## arccos6pi

> буду благодарен если кто подгонит
> http://infostart.ru/public/144856/
> http://infostart.ru/public/60105/
> http://infostart.ru/public/140331/
> http://infostart.ru/public/121012/
> http://infostart.ru/public/16654/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147713
> http://infostart.ru/public/147681
> http://infostart.ru/public/123106/
> заранее благодарен


http://rghost.ru/39940062
http://rghost.ru/39940087
http://rghost.ru/39940110
http://rghost.ru/39940125
http://rghost.ru/39940161
http://rghost.ru/39940178
http://rghost.ru/39940190
http://rghost.ru/39940205

----------

666999 (23.08.2012), Agema (23.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), h@-shish (27.08.2012), oollaa (28.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012)

----------


## katerina-713

Я буду очень признательна, если вы мне поможете скачать
новая версия http://infostart.ru/public/69707/
http://infostart.ru/public/117687/
http://infostart.ru/public/124931/
http://infostart.ru/public/141604/
http://infostart.ru/public/96283/
http://infostart.ru/public/103276/
http://infostart.ru/public/114763/
http://infostart.ru/public/93830/
http://infostart.ru/public/100860/
http://infostart.ru/public/147488/
http://infostart.ru/public/146785/
http://infostart.ru/public/146439/
http://infostart.ru/public/145339/
e-mail: ka-77.77@mail.ru

----------


## arccos6pi

> Я буду очень признательна, если вы мне поможете скачать
> новая версия http://infostart.ru/public/69707/
> http://infostart.ru/public/117687/
> http://infostart.ru/public/124931/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141604/
> http://infostart.ru/public/96283/
> http://infostart.ru/public/103276/
> http://infostart.ru/public/114763/
> http://infostart.ru/public/93830/
> ...


Бесплатные скачал и отправил на мыло
http://rghost.ru/39940837
а с платными Вы уж сами как-нибудь...
http://infostart.ru/public/93830/
http://infostart.ru/public/141604/

----------

Agema (23.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), jamais (21.09.2012), katerina-713 (22.08.2012), konstz43 (23.08.2012), lenaonly (21.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), SLK01 (24.08.2012), soleda (31.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012)

----------


## katerina-713

Спасибо огроменное вам!

----------


## DeAngor

Кто может помочь в скачивании? http://infostart.ru/public/114864/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Кто может помочь в скачивании? http://infostart.ru/public/114864/


http://rghost.ru/39949156

----------

Agema (24.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), DeAngor (23.08.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012)

----------


## arccos6pi

Народ!Убедительная просьба к тем,кто кладет мне электронные кошельки деньги - указывайте в комментариях к платежам от кого и за что:)

----------


## katerina-713

Если есть возможность, вот еще эти 
http://infostart.ru/public/140096/
http://infostart.ru/public/140755/
http://infostart.ru/public/118597/
http://infostart.ru/public/116140/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Если есть возможность, вот еще эти 
> http://infostart.ru/public/140096/
> http://infostart.ru/public/140755/
> http://infostart.ru/public/118597/
> http://infostart.ru/public/116140/


http://rghost.ru/39962278
http://rghost.ru/39962283
http://rghost.ru/39962287
http://rghost.ru/39962290

---------- Post added at 23:33 ---------- Previous post was at 22:05 ----------




> комиссионная торговля  http://infostart.ru/public/114839/
> акт инвентаризации налички http://infostart.ru/public/125664/
> контроль НДС http://infostart.ru/public/71106/ 
> расчет авансов http://infostart.ru/public/125896/
> учетная ведомость с удержаниями  http://infostart.ru/public/102036/
> табель учета раб времени http://infostart.ru/public/73616/
> отчет по фонду оплаты труда  http://infostart.ru/public/88502/
> клиент банк http://infostart.ru/public/86371/
> перенос кадровой информации из зуп в бу http://infostart.ru/public/99791/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/39964201

----------

Agema (24.08.2012), alex125it (24.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), DeAngor (24.08.2012), h@-shish (27.08.2012), katerina-713 (23.08.2012), Kep50 (27.09.2012), Klissa (27.08.2012), letnik (26.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), SLK01 (24.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), vlboy (23.08.2012), СветаОнила (26.08.2012)

----------


## EVB

Огромное спасибо arccos6pi !

---------- Post added at 06:00 ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 ----------

arccos6pi напишите номер вашего электронного кошелька

----------


## arccos6pi

> Огромное спасибо arccos6pi !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:00 ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 ----------
> 
> arccos6pi напишите номер вашего электронного кошелька


написал ЛС

----------

dj-eva (27.09.2012)

----------


## awgustins

помогите скачать, плз
http://infostart.ru/public/118469/
http://infostart.ru/public/118537/
http://infostart.ru/public/117603/
http://infostart.ru/public/98318/
w_bango@mail.ru

----------


## arccos6pi

> помогите скачать, плз
> http://infostart.ru/public/118469/
> http://infostart.ru/public/118537/
> http://infostart.ru/public/117603/
> http://infostart.ru/public/98318/
> w_bango@mail.ru


http://rghost.ru/39971515
http://rghost.ru/39971525
http://rghost.ru/39971530
http://rghost.ru/39971557

в почту почему-то письмо не ушло

----------

Agema (24.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), awgustins (24.08.2012), knaz35 (01.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012)

----------


## Pasha_GT

Привет!
Помогите скачать, оч надо!
http://infostart.ru/public/148777/
http://infostart.ru/public/142470/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Привет!
> Помогите скачать, оч надо!
> http://infostart.ru/public/148777/
> http://infostart.ru/public/142470/


http://rghost.ru/39972341
http://rghost.ru/39972348

----------

Agema (24.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), bentim (06.09.2012), lenaonly (20.09.2012), soleda (31.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), СветаОнила (26.08.2012)

----------


## awgustins

> http://rghost.ru/39971515
> http://rghost.ru/39971525
> http://rghost.ru/39971530
> http://rghost.ru/39971557
> 
> в почту почему-то письмо не ушло


Письмо пришло, ящик глючит, наверное переполнен. Огромное человеческое спасибо!

----------


## Pasha_GT

arccos6pi

Спасибо!

----------


## katerina-713

http://infostart.ru/public/102009/
http://infostart.ru/public/19855/
http://infostart.ru/public/147488/
http://infostart.ru/public/122909/
http://infostart.ru/public/85285/
http://infostart.ru/public/118293/
надеюсь последннее
заранее спасибо

----------


## npu

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/140176/
Спасибо)

---------- Post added at 14:34 ---------- Previous post was at 14:33 ----------

И вот это http://infostart.ru/public/140331/ , если можно.

----------


## arccos6pi

> http://infostart.ru/public/102009/
> http://infostart.ru/public/19855/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147488/
> http://infostart.ru/public/122909/
> http://infostart.ru/public/85285/
> http://infostart.ru/public/118293/
> надеюсь последннее
> заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/39975390
http://rghost.ru/39975397
http://rghost.ru/39975404
http://rghost.ru/39975409
http://rghost.ru/39975416
http://rghost.ru/39975424

---------- Post added at 15:47 ---------- Previous post was at 15:45 ----------




> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/140176/
> Спасибо)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:34 ---------- Previous post was at 14:33 ----------
> 
> И вот это http://infostart.ru/public/140331/ , если можно.


http://rghost.ru/39975480
http://rghost.ru/39975490

----------

Agema (24.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), h@-shish (29.08.2012), Klissa (27.08.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), vlboy (24.08.2012), СветаОнила (26.08.2012)

----------


## Agema

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86216/
Спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86216/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/39984862

----------

Agema (24.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), Klissa (27.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), СветаОнила (26.08.2012)

----------


## Agema

А это - http://infostart.ru/public/145984/
начали доставать, кто перешел на субсидии, инструкция по барабану
не надо, почитал комменты, лучше повоюю с бухами, инструкцию заставлю читать, а то проверящие по шапке настучат
Спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> А это - http://infostart.ru/public/145984/
> начали доставать, кто перешел на субсидии, инструкция по барабану
> Спасибо!


скачал...щас куда-нить залью

---------- Post added at 23:33 ---------- Previous post was at 23:21 ----------

кассовая книга 1.cf.html

---------- Post added at 23:39 ---------- Previous post was at 23:33 ----------

поздно,уже скачал

----------

Agema (25.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), vlboy (24.08.2012)

----------


## Kobra206

Поделитесь, плиз, кто может, обработкой "Перечисление зарплаты на пластиковые карты в формате DBF" или помогите скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/118469/. Заранее спасибо. C_IrinaV@mail.ru

----------


## arccos6pi

> Поделитесь, плиз, кто может, обработкой "Перечисление зарплаты на пластиковые карты в формате DBF" или помогите скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/118469/. Заранее спасибо. C_IrinaV@mail.ru


http://rghost.ru/39971530   и в почте:)

----------

Agema (25.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), Kobra206 (25.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012)

----------


## Agema

Если не трудно - http://infostart.ru/public/96753/
надо в порядок привести инвентарные номера
Спасибо!
ps. "поздно,уже скачал" - Спасибо, для изучения и исследовния будет полезна.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Если не трудно - http://infostart.ru/public/96753/
> надо в порядок привести инвентарные номера
> Спасибо!
> ps. "поздно,уже скачал" - Спасибо, для изучения и исследовния будет полезна.


http://rghost.ru/39986339

----------

Agema (25.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012)

----------


## Kobra206

Поделитесь, плиз, кто может, обработкой  "Перечисление зарплаты на пластиковые карты в формате DBF для Сбербанка" для Бух8.2. Спасибо за помощь.  C_IrinaV@mail.ru

----------


## Agema

> Поделитесь, плиз, кто может, обработкой  "Перечисление зарплаты на пластиковые карты в формате DBF для Сбербанка" для Бух8.2. Спасибо за помощь.  C_IrinaV@mail.ru


Выслал, что было по сберу.

----------

Kobra206 (25.08.2012)

----------


## arccos6pi

> http://infostart.ru/public/124857/
> http://infostart.ru/public/125583/
> http://infostart.ru/public/93620/
> http://infostart.ru/public/83674/


http://rghost.ru/40020479
http://rghost.ru/40020503
http://rghost.ru/40020512
http://rghost.ru/40020517

----------

Agema (27.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), bentim (06.09.2012), sibski (27.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), vlboy (26.08.2012)

----------


## norfonzor

Господа нужен модуль учета ГСМ для 1С 8.2. Нашел подобное на http://infostart.ru/public/147694/ ПОМОГИТЕ СКАЧАТЬ!!! Буду весьма благодарен!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Господа нужен модуль учета ГСМ для 1С 8.2. Нашел подобное на http://infostart.ru/public/147694/ ПОМОГИТЕ СКАЧАТЬ!!! Буду весьма благодарен!


http://rghost.ru/40025901

----------

Agema (27.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), bentim (06.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), norfonzor (27.08.2012), pups23 (29.08.2012), Semper (31.08.2012), sibski (27.08.2012), soleda (30.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), Ленок444 (25.09.2012)

----------


## Gasya

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/95481/ - Удобная загрузка номенклатуры, картинок, прайсов и накладных из Excel (xls) и dbf-файлов для 1с 8.1/8.2
Она есть в мегапаке, но 26.08.2012 вышла новая версия.

----------


## norfonzor

> http://rghost.ru/40025901


Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Веденеева

Добрый день, помогите найти/скачать обработку Печать СЧЕТА на оплату от поставщика на основании прихода Т,Р,У    
для Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.35.5)  1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.301)

Надо очень срочно, а не могу в доступе найти

:blush:

----------


## tigroso

Добрый день!
А можно что-нибудь из этого? или все ;)
http://infostart.ru/public/144986/
http://infostart.ru/public/143917/
http://infostart.ru/public/139331/
http://infostart.ru/public/97863/
и ЛС

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/95481/ - Удобная загрузка номенклатуры, картинок, прайсов и накладных из Excel (xls) и dbf-файлов для 1с 8.1/8.2
> Она есть в мегапаке, но 26.08.2012 вышла новая версия.


http://rghost.ru/40031971

---------- Post added at 16:09 ---------- Previous post was at 16:05 ----------




> Добрый день!
> А можно что-нибудь из этого? или все ;)
> http://infostart.ru/public/144986/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143917/
> http://infostart.ru/public/139331/
> http://infostart.ru/public/97863/
> и ЛС


http://rghost.ru/40032051
http://rghost.ru/40032065
http://rghost.ru/40032076
http://rghost.ru/40032083
а в ЛС Вам что?:)

----------

Agema (27.08.2012), Algiz (11.09.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), bentim (06.09.2012), Gasya (27.08.2012), h@-shish (29.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), tigroso (27.08.2012)

----------


## tigroso

Координаты, для оказания посильной помощи в нелегком труде. ;)

----------


## arccos6pi

> Координаты, для оказания посильной помощи в нелегком труде. ;)


скинул:)

----------


## DeAngor

http://infostart.ru/public/21475/ Буду очень признателен.

----------


## arccos6pi

> http://infostart.ru/public/21475/ Буду очень признателен.


http://rghost.ru/40035757

----------

Agema (27.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), bentim (06.09.2012), DeAngor (28.08.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012)

----------


## vovagrad

Если не затруднит http://infostart.ru/public/140558/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Если не затруднит http://infostart.ru/public/140558/


http://rghost.ru/40041691

---------- Post added at 23:28 ---------- Previous post was at 23:13 ----------




> Разовые начисления и удержания Т 1  http://infostart.ru/public/80006/
> Кадровые приказы  http://infostart.ru/public/125809/
> Авансовый отчет по видам расходов  http://infostart.ru/public/86378/
> ТТН  http://infostart.ru/public/139665/
> Шаблон печатной формы http://infostart.ru/public/128542/
> М 11 с выбором должностей  http://infostart.ru/public/99179/
> Спецификация http://infostart.ru/public/93972/
> Мх -1  мх-3 http://infostart.ru/public/100915/
> Акт зачета взаимных требований  http://infostart.ru/public/100148/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40041946

----------

Algiz (11.09.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), Denis_cfo (18.09.2012), h@-shish (29.08.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), Satyrn (27.08.2012), soleda (30.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), vlboy (28.08.2012), vovagrad (28.08.2012), Ленок444 (25.09.2012)

----------


## Satyrn

спасибо очень выручаешь

---------- Post added 28.08.2012 at 00:43 ---------- Previous post was 27.08.2012 at 23:31 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/125850/ можно еще эту обработку?

---------- Post added at 00:44 ---------- Previous post was at 00:43 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/95219/

---------- Post added at 00:45 ---------- Previous post was at 00:44 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/78678/

----------


## arccos6pi

> спасибо очень выручаешь
> 
> ---------- Post added 28.08.2012 at 00:43 ---------- Previous post was 27.08.2012 at 23:31 ----------
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/125850/ можно еще эту обработку?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 00:44 ---------- Previous post was at 00:43 ----------
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/95219/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40047362
http://rghost.ru/40047366
а по первой ссылке статья...там качать нечего

----------

Andruhin (05.09.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012), Ленок444 (25.09.2012)

----------


## ghostform

http://infostart.ru/public/21810/

плиз ^^

----------


## arccos6pi

> http://infostart.ru/public/21810/
> 
> плиз ^^


http://infostart.ru/public/21810/#buy

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/16043/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ghostform

*arccos6pi*,
а в сети нигде не бегает? ^^"

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/16043/
> Заранее спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/40048166

---------- Post added at 12:12 ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 ----------




> *arccos6pi*,
> а в сети нигде не бегает? ^^"


маловероятно

----------

Agema (28.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012)

----------


## ghostform

*arccos6pi*, а что нибудь подобное не встречали? Огромное спасибо за помощь :)

----------


## mmmmmm

Если не трудно http://infostart.ru/public/94476/files/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Если не трудно http://infostart.ru/public/94476/files/


http://rghost.ru/40054881

----------

Agema (28.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), letnik (21.09.2012), mmmmmm (29.08.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), SLK01 (29.08.2012), staas_ya (28.08.2012)

----------


## Adamante123

Ребят не подскажите есть ли такой отчет : Вообщем нужно забивать на каждого контрагента инфу (Допустим звонил тогда -то поговорил о том то) и так же легко и просто просмотреть на контрагента что и когда было с возможностью печать. Спасибо если что можно на почту guss98@mail.ru

----------


## 666999

Можно предоставить в общий доступ следующие обработки:
http://infostart.ru/public/149394
http://infostart.ru/public/149381
http://infostart.ru/public/149346
http://infostart.ru/public/148879
http://infostart.ru/public/117582/
http://infostart.ru/public/116197/
http://infostart.ru/public/117976/
http://infostart.ru/public/147711
http://infostart.ru/public/19291/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

> Можно предоставить в общий доступ следующие обработки:
> http://infostart.ru/public/149394
> http://infostart.ru/public/149381
> http://infostart.ru/public/149346
> http://infostart.ru/public/148879
> http://infostart.ru/public/117582/
> http://infostart.ru/public/116197/
> http://infostart.ru/public/117976/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147711
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40059798
все скачал кроме http://infostart.ru/public/147711/
там всего 3 картинки

----------

Agema (28.08.2012), Algiz (11.09.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), Klissa (29.08.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), soleda (30.08.2012), staas_ya (29.08.2012)

----------


## Domicile

Если не затруднит, хотелось бы увидеть
http://infostart.ru/public/125569/
http://infostart.ru/public/106101/
http://infostart.ru/public/120605/
http://infostart.ru/public/102499/
http://infostart.ru/public/90415/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Если не затруднит, хотелось бы увидеть
> http://infostart.ru/public/125569/
> http://infostart.ru/public/106101/
> http://infostart.ru/public/120605/
> http://infostart.ru/public/102499/
> http://infostart.ru/public/90415/


http://rghost.ru/40064585

----------

Andruhin (05.09.2012), Domicile (29.08.2012), staas_ya (03.09.2012)

----------


## tigroso

Это... тут созрел небольшой списочек. ;)

http://infostart.ru/public/126380/
http://infostart.ru/public/148485/
http://infostart.ru/public/147441/
http://infostart.ru/public/141308/
http://infostart.ru/public/148281/
http://infostart.ru/public/67060/
http://infostart.ru/public/103331/
http://infostart.ru/public/149414/
http://infostart.ru/public/148325/
http://infostart.ru/public/124513/
http://infostart.ru/public/128542/
http://infostart.ru/public/140558/
http://infostart.ru/public/103276/
http://infostart.ru/public/122294/
http://infostart.ru/public/117687/
http://infostart.ru/public/127067/
http://infostart.ru/public/103021/
http://infostart.ru/public/119889/
http://infostart.ru/public/125938/
http://infostart.ru/public/92333/
http://infostart.ru/public/97663/
http://infostart.ru/public/115404/
http://infostart.ru/public/98921/
http://infostart.ru/public/144925/
http://infostart.ru/public/144856/
http://infostart.ru/public/144839/
http://infostart.ru/public/143917/
http://infostart.ru/public/143282/
http://infostart.ru/public/143013/

Пожалуйста-пожалуйста-пожалуйста.

----------


## arccos6pi

у меня вчера был ДР:)я щас не в состоянии чито-либо качать
или после обеда,или вечером..

----------


## ghostform

*arccos6pi*, поздравляю!)

----------


## tigroso

Поздравляю!!! Священный долг каждого именинника утром отдыхать после бурного празднования, так что  - хорошего отдыха! ;))))

----------


## arccos6pi

> Это... тут созрел небольшой списочек. ;)
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/126380/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148485/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147441/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141308/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148281/
> http://infostart.ru/public/67060/
> http://infostart.ru/public/103331/
> ...


1c_6.zip

http://infostart.ru/public/126380/
http://infostart.ru/public/148281/
не скачал,они платные

а вот это не скачал потому что кончился лимит(*Один пользователь независимо от баллов и типа аккаунта может скачать не более 40 файлов в сутки.*)
http://infostart.ru/public/143013/

так что всем остальным после 12 докачаю все...

---------- Post added at 19:28 ---------- Previous post was at 19:28 ----------

*ghostform*,*tigroso*
спасибо большое:)

----------

666999 (31.08.2012), Agema (29.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), Semper (31.08.2012), SLK01 (30.08.2012), staas_ya (30.08.2012), tigroso (29.08.2012), АлёнаТут (01.12.2012)

----------


## nikola_vetrov

может кто помочь ? отблагодарю 
http://infostart.ru/public/84994/

----------


## arccos6pi

*tigroso*,
http://rghost.ru/40089605

---------- Post added at 10:32 ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 ----------




> может кто помочь ? отблагодарю 
> http://infostart.ru/public/84994/


http://infostart.ru/public/84994/#buy

----------

Andruhin (05.09.2012), staas_ya (30.08.2012), Vovanus (30.08.2012)

----------


## ChipsetX86

Народ пожалуйста скачайте!!
 Новая счет-фактура для "Управление Торговлей" 10.3 (платформа 8.1)

http://infostart.ru/public/117704/

----------


## ulan75

Помогите скачать.
Препроводительная ведомость к сумке:
http://infostart.ru/public/143964/
ulan-an@yandex.ru

----------


## Andruhin

перекачайте пожалуйста заново
http://infostart.ru/public/149346/
там была недоделка, обновили.
Спасибо.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Народ пожалуйста скачайте!!
>  Новая счет-фактура для "Управление Торговлей" 10.3 (платформа 8.1)
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/117704/


http://rghost.ru/40093303

---------- Post added at 14:14 ---------- Previous post was at 14:14 ----------




> Помогите скачать.
> Препроводительная ведомость к сумке:
> http://infostart.ru/public/143964/
> ulan-an@yandex.ru


http://rghost.ru/40093312

---------- Post added at 14:15 ---------- Previous post was at 14:14 ----------




> перекачайте пожалуйста заново
> http://infostart.ru/public/149346/
> там была недоделка, обновили.
> Спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/40093341

----------

Agema (30.08.2012), Andruhin (30.08.2012), ChipsetX86 (30.08.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), SLK01 (31.08.2012), staas_ya (30.08.2012), Synergenta (04.09.2012), ulan75 (30.08.2012)

----------


## pups23

Здравствуйте!
Если не затруднит, хотелось бы увидеть http://infostart.ru/public/15076/ и http://infostart.ru/public/89319/ и эту http://infostart.ru/public/91631/ оч нужно :blush:

----------


## arccos6pi

> Здравствуйте!
> Если не затруднит, хотелось бы увидеть http://infostart.ru/public/15076/ и http://infostart.ru/public/89319/ и эту http://infostart.ru/public/91631/ оч нужно :blush:


http://rghost.ru/40102590
http://rghost.ru/40102596
http://rghost.ru/40102605

----------

Agema (30.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), pups23 (31.08.2012), Semper (31.08.2012), soleda (30.08.2012), staas_ya (03.09.2012)

----------


## alvani

Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/147790/ и http://infostart.ru/public/147965/
Спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/147790/ и http://infostart.ru/public/147965/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40104014
http://rghost.ru/40104018

----------

Agema (30.08.2012), alvani (30.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), staas_ya (03.09.2012)

----------


## awgustins

Если возможно скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/144162/
http://infostart.ru/public/141930/
http://infostart.ru/public/138354/
http://infostart.ru/public/89012/
http://infostart.ru/public/143274/
awgustin@inbox.ru
Спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

> Если возможно скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/144162/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141930/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138354/
> http://infostart.ru/public/89012/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143274/
> awgustin@inbox.ru
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40120323
http://rghost.ru/40120330
http://rghost.ru/40120333
http://rghost.ru/40120342
http://rghost.ru/40120351

----------

Agema (31.08.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), awgustins (03.09.2012), gaйka (14.09.2012), knaz35 (01.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), staas_ya (03.09.2012)

----------


## Franchas

скачайте пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/86230/

----------


## arccos6pi

> скачайте пожалуйста 
> http://infostart.ru/public/86230/


http://rghost.ru/40132759

----------

Algiz (11.09.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), dgolovanov (07.09.2012), Franchas (01.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), staas_ya (03.09.2012)

----------


## IrishaN

здравствуйте 
помогите плиз
нужна Внешние печатные формы КС-2 и КС-3 для 1С 8,2

Заранее спасибо

----------


## pups23

Добрый день! Есть ли у кого такое http://infostart.ru/public/90348/       заранее спасибо

----------


## DeAngor

http://infostart.ru/public/149135/  заранее благодарен!

----------


## katerina713

http://infostart.ru/public/104757/
http://infostart.ru/public/94912/
http://infostart.ru/public/91435/
Очень большая просьба помочь в скачивании.
katerina-713@ya.ru

----------


## Недатепа

Помогите скачать :
http://infostart.ru/public/128045/
http://infostart.ru/public/96219/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Светялчок

> http://infostart.ru/public/104757/
> http://infostart.ru/public/94912/
> http://infostart.ru/public/91435/
> Очень большая просьба помочь в скачивании.
> katerina-713@ya.ru


http://rghost.ru/40181756

---------- Post added at 12:56 ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 ----------




> Помогите скачать :
> http://infostart.ru/public/128045/
> http://infostart.ru/public/96219/
> Заранее благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/40181763

----------

Agema (04.09.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), katerina-713 (04.09.2012), Kovopol (04.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), selinata (07.09.2012), staas_ya (04.09.2012)

----------


## alvani

Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/138731/
Спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день! Есть ли у кого такое http://infostart.ru/public/90348/       заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40182243

---------- Post added at 13:40 ---------- Previous post was at 13:39 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/149135/  заранее благодарен!


http://rghost.ru/40182251

---------- Post added at 13:47 ---------- Previous post was at 13:40 ----------




> Зачет авансов бпп  http://infostart.ru/public/90461/
> Зачет авансов  http://infostart.ru/public/82959/
> Продажи с себестоимостью  http://infostart.ru/public/79345/
> Сверка 68,02 http://infostart.ru/public/144925/
> Движение денежных средств  http://infostart.ru/public/140464/
> Проверка НДС  http://infostart.ru/public/138986/
> Выдача денежных документов  http://infostart.ru/public/128032/
> Вернуть обратно регистр  http://infostart.ru/public/124732/
> Табель раб времени   http://infostart.ru/public/83017/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40182322

---------- Post added at 13:53 ---------- Previous post was at 13:47 ----------




> Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/138731/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40182406

----------

666999 (05.09.2012), Agema (04.09.2012), alvani (04.09.2012), Andruhin (04.09.2012), DeAngor (04.09.2012), h@-shish (05.09.2012), Kovopol (04.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012)

----------


## Kovopol

Добрый день! Если есть возможность, помогите, пожалуйста.  http://infostart.ru/public/141644/ (Выгрузка прайса в Excel и загрузка обратно в заказ покупателя).

----------


## Andruhin

Скачайте пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/18394/
http://infostart.ru/public/141309/
спасибо

----------


## ulan75

Помогите скачать, очень нужно
Выгрузка алкогольных деклараций опта и розницы 
http://infostart.ru/public/118836/
Алкогольная декларация 2012
http://infostart.ru/public/146362/
Алкогольная декларация 2012
http://infostart.ru/public/148685/
Конфигурация для подготовки розничных деклараций по алкоголю
http://infostart.ru/public/142498/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день! Если есть возможность, помогите, пожалуйста.  http://infostart.ru/public/141644/ (Выгрузка прайса в Excel и загрузка обратно в заказ покупателя).


http://rghost.ru/40185426

---------- Post added at 16:56 ---------- Previous post was at 16:55 ----------




> Скачайте пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/18394/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141309/
> спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40185440
http://rghost.ru/40185451

---------- Post added at 16:59 ---------- Previous post was at 16:56 ----------




> Помогите скачать, очень нужно
> Выгрузка алкогольных деклараций опта и розницы 
> http://infostart.ru/public/118836/
> Алкогольная декларация 2012
> http://infostart.ru/public/146362/
> Алкогольная декларация 2012
> http://infostart.ru/public/148685/
> Конфигурация для подготовки розничных деклараций по алкоголю
> http://infostart.ru/public/142498/


http://rghost.ru/40185498
http://rghost.ru/private/40185502/c5...59609b1e6ed411
http://rghost.ru/40185509
http://rghost.ru/40185515

----------

Agema (04.09.2012), Andruhin (04.09.2012), Kovopol (05.09.2012), lenaonly (19.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), pashagr (05.09.2012), staas_ya (05.09.2012), ulan75 (04.09.2012), vitamina (04.09.2012)

----------


## Недатепа

И еще одна просьба
http://infostart.ru/public/140176/

----------


## arccos6pi

> И еще одна просьба
> http://infostart.ru/public/140176/


http://rghost.ru/40186003

----------

Agema (04.09.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), borisusman (04.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), staas_ya (05.09.2012)

----------


## Beeplayer

Помогите скачать правила
http://infostart.ru/public/117623/
Правила выгрузки ЗУП - КА 1.1, ЗУП - УПП 1.3
Спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать правила
> http://infostart.ru/public/117623/
> Правила выгрузки ЗУП - КА 1.1, ЗУП - УПП 1.3
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40188126

----------

Andruhin (05.09.2012), Beeplayer (05.09.2012), staas_ya (05.09.2012), vitamina (04.09.2012)

----------


## Зачет

> Внешний отчет Карточка учета материалов М-17 предназначен для конфигурации бухгалтерия 2.0 (для 1.6 не пойдет)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо Инфостарт-у, считаю вещь нужная и полезная.
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/01548.0.../_m17.erf.html
> 
> http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4459.../_m17.erf.html



День добрый!...а может кто перелить файл, а то нету его там уже?....Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> День добрый!...а может кто перелить файл, а то нету его там уже?....Заранее спасибо!!!!


http://infostart.ru/public/85328/      оно?
http://rghost.ru/40195856

----------

Andruhin (05.09.2012), letnik (21.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), Зачет (05.09.2012)

----------


## Зачет

> http://infostart.ru/public/85328/      оно?
> http://rghost.ru/40195856


ДА вроде как оно...сча осмотрю потестю!!!Респект!!!

----------


## alkulib

Помогите плиз скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/126044/
Или может есть у кого внешняя печатная форма Акта списания материалов?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите плиз скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/126044/
> Или может есть у кого внешняя печатная форма Акта списания материалов?


http://rghost.ru/40197071

----------

Agema (05.09.2012), alkulib (05.09.2012), Andruhin (05.09.2012), pups23 (05.09.2012), selinata (07.09.2012), staas_ya (05.09.2012)

----------


## Vovanus

Добрый день. Если не сложно:
http://infostart.ru/public/150494/
http://infostart.ru/public/150467/
http://infostart.ru/public/148325/

----------


## pups23

Добрый день! http://infostart.ru/public/146421/ и http://infostart.ru/public/116095/ можно увидеть? 

Также вот это http://infostart.ru/public/150027/    и http://infostart.ru/public/80290/ 

Это личное обращение к arccos6pi, а то мне как-то не удобно уже стало.Может откроем складчину по инфостару

----------


## Vovanus

Еще одна плиз: 
http://infostart.ru/public/143794/

----------


## gearu

И мне, если не сложно, помогите, пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/64204/

----------


## kssss

Добрый день. Если не трудно
Анализ продаж по месяцам с отклонениями между периодами УТ 11.0.7 СКД.erf - Для релизов УТ 11.0.7 и ранее.
http://infostart.ru/public/150107/

----------


## sergey3234

Добрый день. Помогите пож-та
Печатные формы КС-2, КС-3, АКТ приема-передач.
Бухгалтерия 8,2 (ред 2.0)
http://infostart.ru/public/81857/

Спасибо!

----------


## knaz35

http://infostart.ru/public/150027/   Специалист-консультант БГУ (решенные билеты)

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Satyrn

и эту если можно  http://infostart.ru/public/18394/

----------


## lavaza

Буду очень признательна, если поможете скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/116140/
http://infostart.ru/public/146261/
http://infostart.ru/public/145802/
http://infostart.ru/public/139574/
http://infostart.ru/public/82481/
http://infostart.ru/public/20520/
http://infostart.ru/public/138894/
http://infostart.ru/public/75509/

----------


## SERGEJ64

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
http://infostart.ru/public/74628/
http://infostart.ru/public/142427/
http://infostart.ru/public/149120/
http://infostart.ru/public/139574/
http://infostart.ru/public/67642/
http://infostart.ru/public/62633/
http://infostart.ru/public/98359/

----------


## pata

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Клиент-банк для Бухгалтерии 8.2 (БП 2.0). Гибкая настройка загрузки на основе построителя. Быстрое чтение из файла. 
http://infostart.ru/public/86371/

----------


## Memphisst

Если можно, пожалуйста, вытащите вот эти:
http://infostart.ru/public/89582/
http://infostart.ru/public/138503/
http://infostart.ru/public/128071/
http://infostart.ru/public/147418/
http://infostart.ru/public/115143/

заранее большое спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

> Очень срочно нужна обработка 
> http://infostart.ru/public/74628/
> Помогите, пожалуйста!!!


http://rghost.ru/40217125

---------- Post added at 16:47 ---------- Previous post was at 16:45 ----------




> Добрый день. Если не сложно:
> http://infostart.ru/public/150494/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150467/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148325/


http://rghost.ru/40217184
http://rghost.ru/40217189
http://rghost.ru/40217190

---------- Post added at 16:49 ---------- Previous post was at 16:47 ----------




> Еще одна плиз: 
> http://infostart.ru/public/143794/


http://rghost.ru/40217224

---------- Post added at 16:50 ---------- Previous post was at 16:49 ----------




> И мне, если не сложно, помогите, пожалуйста:
> http://infostart.ru/public/64204/


http://rghost.ru/40217237

---------- Post added at 16:51 ---------- Previous post was at 16:50 ----------




> Добрый день. Если не трудно
> Анализ продаж по месяцам с отклонениями между периодами УТ 11.0.7 СКД.erf - Для релизов УТ 11.0.7 и ранее.
> http://infostart.ru/public/150107/


http://rghost.ru/40217253

---------- Post added at 16:52 ---------- Previous post was at 16:51 ----------




> Добрый день. Помогите пож-та
> Печатные формы КС-2, КС-3, АКТ приема-передач.
> Бухгалтерия 8,2 (ред 2.0)
> http://infostart.ru/public/81857/
> 
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40217271

---------- Post added at 16:53 ---------- Previous post was at 16:52 ----------




> и эту если можно  http://infostart.ru/public/18394/


http://rghost.ru/40217294

---------- Post added at 16:58 ---------- Previous post was at 16:53 ----------




> Буду очень признательна, если поможете скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/116140/
> http://infostart.ru/public/146261/
> http://infostart.ru/public/145802/
> http://infostart.ru/public/139574/
> http://infostart.ru/public/82481/
> http://infostart.ru/public/20520/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138894/
> http://infostart.ru/public/75509/


http://rghost.ru/40217305
http://rghost.ru/40217312
http://rghost.ru/40217332
http://rghost.ru/40217338
http://rghost.ru/40217349
http://rghost.ru/40217367
http://rghost.ru/40217373
http://rghost.ru/40217376

---------- Post added at 17:03 ---------- Previous post was at 16:58 ----------




> Добрый день! http://infostart.ru/public/146421/ и http://infostart.ru/public/116095/ можно увидеть? 
> 
> Также вот это http://infostart.ru/public/150027/    и http://infostart.ru/public/80290/ 
> 
> Это личное обращение к arccos6pi, а то мне как-то не удобно уже стало.Может откроем складчину по инфостару


http://rghost.ru/40217383
http://rghost.ru/40217387
http://rghost.ru/40217394
Спец-конс БГУ.rar

---------- Post added at 17:03 ---------- Previous post was at 17:03 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/150027/   Специалист-консультант БГУ (решенные билеты)
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Спец-конс БГУ.rar

---------- Post added at 17:06 ---------- Previous post was at 17:03 ----------




> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
> http://infostart.ru/public/74628/
> http://infostart.ru/public/142427/
> http://infostart.ru/public/149120/
> http://infostart.ru/public/139574/
> http://infostart.ru/public/67642/
> http://infostart.ru/public/62633/
> http://infostart.ru/public/98359/


http://rghost.ru/40217541

---------- Post added at 17:07 ---------- Previous post was at 17:06 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> Клиент-банк для Бухгалтерии 8.2 (БП 2.0). Гибкая настройка загрузки на основе построителя. Быстрое чтение из файла. 
> http://infostart.ru/public/86371/


http://rghost.ru/40217558

---------- Post added at 17:09 ---------- Previous post was at 17:07 ----------




> Если можно, пожалуйста, вытащите вот эти:
> http://infostart.ru/public/89582/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138503/
> http://infostart.ru/public/128071/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147418/
> http://infostart.ru/public/115143/
> 
> заранее большое спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40217618

---------- Post added at 17:10 ---------- Previous post was at 17:09 ----------

вроде никого не забыл:cool:

----------

Agema (06.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), dosh (14.09.2012), gearu (06.09.2012), h@-shish (06.09.2012), knaz35 (06.09.2012), lavaza (06.09.2012), lekhaplaton (11.09.2012), lenaonly (19.09.2012), Memphisst (09.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), pata (06.09.2012), pups23 (07.09.2012), SERGEJ64 (06.09.2012), staas_ya (07.09.2012), t13fh (06.09.2012), vlboy (06.09.2012), Светялчок (06.09.2012)

----------


## SERGEJ64

И еще, если можно...
http://infostart.ru/public/116714/

----------


## arccos6pi

> И еще, если можно...
> http://infostart.ru/public/116714/


http://rghost.ru/40218964

----------

Agema (06.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), dosh (14.09.2012), Grios (24.09.2012), lekhaplaton (11.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), SERGEJ64 (06.09.2012), staas_ya (07.09.2012)

----------


## SAABWEY

Плиз с инфостара вот это..
http://infostart.ru/public/144619/
Спасибо! :)

----------


## arccos6pi

> Плиз с инфостара вот это..
> http://infostart.ru/public/144619/
> Спасибо! :)


http://rghost.ru/40219511

----------

Agema (06.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), lekhaplaton (11.09.2012), SAABWEY (06.09.2012), staas_ya (07.09.2012)

----------


## SAABWEY

Плиз с инфостара еще вот это..
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=144625
Сорри за тупость... Там два файлика, а я ссылку на один только дал...
Заранее благодарен :)

----------


## arccos6pi

> Плиз с инфостара еще вот это..
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=144625
> Сорри за тупость... Там два файлика, а я ссылку на один только дал...
> Заранее благодарен :)


Публикация не найдена

----------


## SAABWEY

> Публикация не найдена


Хм... Именно по этой?: http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=144625
А меня просит либо абонемент купить, либо заработать...

----------


## arccos6pi

> Хм... Именно по этой?: http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=144625
> А меня просит либо абонемент купить, либо заработать...


а щас скачалось:) http://rghost.ru/40219871

----------

Andruhin (13.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), SAABWEY (06.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012)

----------


## SAABWEY

Спасибо! :)

----------


## lavaza

Помогите скачать:blush:
http://infostart.ru/public/150857/
http://infostart.ru/public/147333/
http://infostart.ru/public/145109/
http://infostart.ru/public/144406/
http://infostart.ru/public/115196/
http://infostart.ru/public/141308/
http://infostart.ru/public/138173/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать:blush:
> http://infostart.ru/public/150857/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147333/
> http://infostart.ru/public/145109/
> http://infostart.ru/public/144406/
> http://infostart.ru/public/115196/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141308/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138173/


http://rghost.ru/40223639
на последней ссылке кончился лимит...завтра теперь скачаю

----------

Agema (06.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), lavaza (07.09.2012), lekhaplaton (11.09.2012), mr.lefthander (07.09.2012), NikAntonina (07.09.2012), staas_ya (07.09.2012)

----------


## DeAngor

А можно еще "Поставка 0.1.2Бета" по этой же ссылке http://infostart.ru/public/149135/

----------


## Kovopol

Добрый день! Опять потребовалась помощь. Если это возможно: http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=122557

----------


## Beeplayer

Помоги скачать обработку *Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0 в Управление торговлей 10.3 (БП 2.0 - УТ 10.3)*
http://infostart.ru/public/82922/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Bugigugi

Уважаемые форумчане. Встала задача:
Печать этикетки на товар (с большим количеством изменяемой информации, такой как: срок годности, условия хранения, и т.д.). 
Если у кого-нибудь есть подобная обработка, берущая всю информации из характеристик номенклатуры, напишите, пожалуйста, ссылку.
А если где-то на форуме уже залито, то ткните, пожалуйста, носом.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать:blush:
> -------------------------------------
> http://infostart.ru/public/138173/


http://rghost.ru/40235075

---------- Post added at 18:19 ---------- Previous post was at 18:17 ----------




> А можно еще "Поставка 0.1.2Бета" по этой же ссылке http://infostart.ru/public/149135/


http://rghost.ru/40182251

---------- Post added at 18:19 ---------- Previous post was at 18:19 ----------




> Добрый день! Опять потребовалась помощь. Если это возможно: http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=122557


http://rghost.ru/40235130

---------- Post added at 18:20 ---------- Previous post was at 18:19 ----------




> Помоги скачать обработку *Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0 в Управление торговлей 10.3 (БП 2.0 - УТ 10.3)*
> http://infostart.ru/public/82922/
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40235156

----------

Andruhin (13.09.2012), h@-shish (12.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012)

----------


## Agema

Помогите скачать:
Доработка стандартной обработки ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML для загрузки только новых объектов
http://infostart.ru/public/149961/
Отключение проверки интернет-поддержки (Исправленная)
http://infostart.ru/public/142586/
Консоль Администратора 8.2.4.0: Универсальный редактор объектов ИБ + Импорт 8.Х + множество полезных обработок
http://infostart.ru/public/100967/
Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей (управляемое и обычное приложение)
http://infostart.ru/public/122215/
Выборочное удаление помеченных объектов (управляемые формы 1С 8.2)
http://infostart.ru/public/145585/
Спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать:
> Доработка стандартной обработки ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML для загрузки только новых объектов
> http://infostart.ru/public/149961/
> Отключение проверки интернет-поддержки (Исправленная)
> http://infostart.ru/public/142586/
> Консоль Администратора 8.2.4.0: Универсальный редактор объектов ИБ + Импорт 8.Х + множество полезных обработок
> http://infostart.ru/public/100967/
> Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей (управляемое и обычное приложение)
> http://infostart.ru/public/122215/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40236438
http://rghost.ru/40236444
http://rghost.ru/40236449
http://rghost.ru/40236459
http://rghost.ru/40236465

----------

666999 (07.09.2012), Agema (07.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), Cqazqaz (10.09.2012), gaйka (14.09.2012), lekhaplaton (11.09.2012), NikAntonina (12.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012), vlboy (07.09.2012)

----------


## 666999

arccos6pi  спс огромнейшее 
Буду благодарен если выложишь следующие обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/103207/
http://infostart.ru/public/150872/
http://infostart.ru/public/150025
http://infostart.ru/public/71140/
http://infostart.ru/public/150440
http://infostart.ru/public/150595
http://infostart.ru/public/150339
http://infostart.ru/public/140331/
http://infostart.ru/public/139090/
http://infostart.ru/public/77909/
http://infostart.ru/public/140086/
http://infostart.ru/public/16231/
http://infostart.ru/public/141539/
Заранее спасибо за проделанную работу

----------

lekhaplaton (11.09.2012)

----------


## arccos6pi

> arccos6pi  спс огромнейшее 
> Буду благодарен если выложишь следующие обработки
> http://infostart.ru/public/103207/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150872/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150025
> http://infostart.ru/public/71140/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150440
> http://infostart.ru/public/150595
> http://infostart.ru/public/150339
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40238120
http://infostart.ru/public/150339/ - тут качать нечего


> Получение статуса предыдущего завершения сеанса 1С
> 
> Иногда необходимо узнать был ли корректно завершен предыдущий сеанс работы 1С.
> 
> В моей практике был один случай, когда необходимо было получать статус предыдущего завершения сенаса 1С, т.е. завершен ли сеанс корректно или 1С  "вылетела" по какой-либо причине, не зависящей от пользователя.
> 
> Предпосылкой был приказ руководителя снимать проведение определенных документов пользователя, под которым запускался сеанс 1С. Делать это нужно непосредственно при запуске.
> 
> Поскольку под снятием проведения подразумевалась отмена резервирования товаров, а продавцы очень этого не любят, то сценарий "вылет 1С - запуск 1С - автоматическая отмена резервов - вновь постановка в резерв продавцом" был отвергнут, так как частенько в течение дня 1С любит сама по себе вылетать или перегружатся. А это значило, что продавцам придется вновь и вновь собирать свои резервы. Мне представилась толпа разъяренных торгашей, пинающая программиста, внедрившего "нужную" фичу. И попробуй докажи потом, что ты не верблюд. Значит, надо было как-то определять "правильность" завершения предыдущего сеанса, чтобы обработка отмены резервов работала только после санкционированного завершения.
> ...

----------

666999 (08.09.2012), Agema (07.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), lekhaplaton (11.09.2012), NikAntonina (12.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012)

----------


## 666999

> http://rghost.ru/40238120
> http://infostart.ru/public/150339/ - тут качать нечего



спс 
http://infostart.ru/public/150339/ - тут качать нечего[/QUOTE]    ступил, сорри

----------


## DeAngor

> [/COLOR]http://rghost.ru/40182251[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:19 ---------- Previous post was at 18:19 ----------


 Спасибо, это уже есть( Там в списке файлов есть Поставка 0.1.2. Можно ее скачать? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Спасибо, это уже есть( Там в списке файлов есть Поставка 0.1.2. Можно ее скачать? Заранее благодарю.


http://rghost.ru/40262008

----------

Andruhin (13.09.2012), DeAngor (09.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012)

----------


## SERGEJ64

Скачайте вот это еще, если возможно!

http://infostart.ru/public/147926/
http://infostart.ru/public/147598/
http://infostart.ru/public/22421/
http://infostart.ru/public/102511/
http://infostart.ru/public/141308/
http://infostart.ru/public/139131/
http://infostart.ru/public/137003/
http://infostart.ru/public/136946/
http://infostart.ru/public/126307/
http://infostart.ru/public/104843/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Скачайте вот это еще, если возможно!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/147926/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147598/
> http://infostart.ru/public/22421/
> http://infostart.ru/public/102511/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141308/
> http://infostart.ru/public/139131/
> http://infostart.ru/public/137003/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40262298
http://infostart.ru/public/139131/ - тут качать нечего...одна картинка и все

----------

Agema (09.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), lavaza (09.09.2012), lekhaplaton (11.09.2012), NikAntonina (12.09.2012), SERGEJ64 (09.09.2012), vlboy (09.09.2012)

----------


## lavaza

Помогите еще скачать :blush:
http://infostart.ru/public/121555/
http://infostart.ru/public/104410/
http://infostart.ru/public/124253/
http://infostart.ru/public/96321/
http://infostart.ru/public/77462/
http://infostart.ru/public/118608/

----------


## pups23

Такое можно посмотреть http://infostart.ru/public/141061/ и http://infostart.ru/public/83757/  заранее спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите еще скачать :blush:
> http://infostart.ru/public/121555/
> http://infostart.ru/public/104410/
> http://infostart.ru/public/124253/
> http://infostart.ru/public/96321/
> http://infostart.ru/public/77462/
> http://infostart.ru/public/118608/


http://rghost.ru/40282465

---------- Post added at 09:20 ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 ----------




> Такое можно посмотреть http://infostart.ru/public/141061/ и http://infostart.ru/public/83757/  заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40282474

----------

Agema (10.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), gaйka (14.09.2012), lavaza (10.09.2012), NikAntonina (12.09.2012), pups23 (10.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012)

----------


## selinata

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать файлы, очень нужна Ваша помощь:
http://infostart.ru/public/143332/
http://infostart.ru/public/20562/
http://infostart.ru/public/115047/
http://infostart.ru/public/92809/
http://infostart.ru/public/149809/
http://infostart.ru/public/148980/
http://infostart.ru/public/146760/
http://infostart.ru/public/144525/
http://infostart.ru/public/143540/

Заранее благодарна!
(прошу прощения, что так много файлов-это на всякий случай, а то вдруг какой-то файл не откроется):blush:

----------


## MrYasenok

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Журнал регистрации приходных и расходных кассовых документов" http://infostart.ru/public/118879/  Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать файлы, очень нужна Ваша помощь:
> http://infostart.ru/public/143332/
> http://infostart.ru/public/20562/
> http://infostart.ru/public/115047/
> http://infostart.ru/public/92809/
> http://infostart.ru/public/149809/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148980/
> http://infostart.ru/public/146760/
> http://infostart.ru/public/144525/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40285439
http://infostart.ru/public/143540/#buy

---------- Post added at 14:34 ---------- Previous post was at 14:33 ----------




> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Журнал регистрации приходных и расходных кассовых документов" http://infostart.ru/public/118879/  Заранее огромное спасибо!!!


http://rghost.ru/40285458

----------

Agema (10.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), Grios (24.09.2012), MrYasenok (10.09.2012), selinata (10.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012), Ленок444 (26.09.2012)

----------


## selinata

Спасибо огромное за Ваш труд. 
Жаль не все файлы заработали(((
 А можно еще один файлик скачать, тоже очень нужный (может быть откроется)
http://infostart.ru/public/141178/
СПАСИБО!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Спасибо огромное за Ваш труд. 
> Жаль не все файлы заработали(((
>  А можно еще один файлик скачать, тоже очень нужный (может быть откроется)
> http://infostart.ru/public/141178/
> СПАСИБО!


http://rghost.ru/40286994
а если не  все работают,то или конфигурация не та.или версия не подходит

----------

Agema (10.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), Grios (24.09.2012), lekhaplaton (11.09.2012), selinata (10.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012)

----------


## selinata

Спасибо, да, Вы правы, скорее всего не подходят эти файлы для нашей конфигурации, вот и этот файл не подошел(((, но все равно большое спасибо

----------


## MrSkyrim

Ищу обработка для декомпиляции закрытого кода модулей 1С. mrskyrim@mail.ru

----------


## arccos6pi

> Спасибо, да, Вы правы, скорее всего не подходят эти файлы для нашей конфигурации, вот и этот файл не подошел(((, но все равно большое спасибо


а какая у Вас?

----------


## selinata

у нас 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.318), а последний файл сформировался, но без каких-либо данных, пустые колонки, наверное недоработанный

---------- Post added at 18:48 ---------- Previous post was at 18:44 ----------




> а какая у Вас?


1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.318)

----------


## arccos6pi

> у нас 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.318), а последний файл сформировался, но без каких-либо данных, пустые колонки, наверное недоработанный


это платформа,а конфигурация?

----------


## selinata

> это платформа,а конфигурация?


Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.37.14)

----------


## arccos6pi

*selinata*,у меня тоже ни один отчет не заработал...

----------


## selinata

> *selinata*,у меня тоже ни один отчет не заработал...


Очень жаль, как все таки много недоработок в 1С, всё приходится рисовать в экселе, особенно различные таблици по з/пл. Но все ж материальные отчеты у меня открылись 9правда не все), очень удобно, теперь не надо весь ТМЦ копировать с 1С

----------


## Algiz

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://infostart.ru/public/19962/
http://infostart.ru/public/126237/
http://infostart.ru/public/147001/

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Pavel_sad

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
http://infostart.ru/public/145585/

----------


## DeAngor

http://infostart.ru/public/138841/
http://infostart.ru/public/22190/
заранее благодарен

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
> http://infostart.ru/public/19962/
> http://infostart.ru/public/126237/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147001/
> 
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40301019
http://rghost.ru/40301022
http://rghost.ru/40301027

---------- Post added at 10:36 ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 ----------




> Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
> http://infostart.ru/public/145585/


http://rghost.ru/40301047

---------- Post added at 10:39 ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/138841/
> http://infostart.ru/public/22190/
> заранее благодарен


http://rghost.ru/40301072
http://infostart.ru/public/138841/#buy

----------

Agema (11.09.2012), Algiz (11.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), DeAngor (11.09.2012), lekhaplaton (11.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012), Tisa (12.09.2012)

----------


## pups23

Добрый день! такое можно посмотреть http://infostart.ru/public/101736/     заранее спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день! такое можно посмотреть http://infostart.ru/public/101736/     заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40301638

----------

Agema (11.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), pups23 (11.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012)

----------


## SERGEJ64

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
http://infostart.ru/public/105148/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
> http://infostart.ru/public/105148/


http://rghost.ru/40302249

----------

Agema (11.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), ANRIBROV (17.09.2012), dosh (14.09.2012), SERGEJ64 (11.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012), vlboy (11.09.2012)

----------


## SERGEJ64

> http://rghost.ru/40302249


Огромное Вам человеческое СПАСИБО за все!

----------


## selinata

Доброго времени суток! 
Помогите скачать этот файлик:
http://infostart.ru/public/144753/

СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Доброго времени суток! 
> Помогите скачать этот файлик:
> http://infostart.ru/public/144753/
> 
> СПАСИБО!!!!


http://rghost.ru/40306560

----------

Agema (11.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), dosh (14.09.2012), lavaza (12.09.2012), NikAntonina (12.09.2012), selinata (12.09.2012), staas_ya (12.09.2012), veraperev (22.09.2012)

----------


## selinata

Упс, а как пользоваться файлами .dcf, как их подключать к 1С? Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает.

----------


## Agema

> Упс, а как пользоваться файлами .dcf, как их подключать к 1С? Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает.


 Это запрос. Открыть и запустить - Сервис-Консоль отчетов-Файл-Открыть, установить курсор на Уплата СВ, даты не забудьте указать.

----------

selinata (12.09.2012)

----------


## selinata

Здравствуйте! Прошу прощения, а возможно ли скачать вот эти файлы:
http://infostart.ru/public/143763/
http://infostart.ru/public/143822/
http://infostart.ru/public/123372/
http://infostart.ru/public/116019/
http://infostart.ru/public/89986/
http://infostart.ru/public/140432/
http://infostart.ru/public/138704/
http://infostart.ru/public/138067/
http://infostart.ru/public/127337/
http://infostart.ru/public/104843/
http://infostart.ru/public/96730/
http://infostart.ru/public/128423/
Спасибо и извините за столь много файлов, но очень нужные и полезные отчетики.

----------


## SERGEJ64

Я Вас уже достал))) Но все-таки помогите, если возможно!

http://infostart.ru/public/138588/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Здравствуйте! Прошу прощения, а возможно ли скачать вот эти файлы:
> http://infostart.ru/public/143763/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143822/
> http://infostart.ru/public/123372/
> http://infostart.ru/public/116019/
> http://infostart.ru/public/89986/
> http://infostart.ru/public/140432/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138704/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138067/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40321051

---------- Post added at 14:20 ---------- Previous post was at 14:19 ----------




> Я Вас уже достал))) Но все-таки помогите, если возможно!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/138588/


http://rghost.ru/40321067

----------

666999 (12.09.2012), Agema (13.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), gaйka (14.09.2012), krot10 (25.09.2012), lavaza (12.09.2012), NikAntonina (12.09.2012), selinata (12.09.2012), SERGEJ64 (12.09.2012), staas_ya (13.09.2012), Zlata18 (19.09.2012), Ленок444 (26.09.2012)

----------


## selinata

ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!


пожалуйста

----------


## igori3333

Добрый день. Кто-то сможет помочь в вопросе объединения УАТ в УТ.

Или скачать http://infostart.ru/public/98518 . Заранее благодарен.:yes:

---------- Post added at 14:07 ---------- Previous post was at 14:05 ----------

arccos6pi если у вас есть материалы на infostarte, дайте ссылки буду периодически ставить плюсы.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день. Кто-то сможет помочь в вопросе объединения УАТ в УТ.
> 
> Или скачать http://infostart.ru/public/98518 . Заранее благодарен.:yes:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:07 ---------- Previous post was at 14:05 ----------
> 
> arccos6pi если у вас есть материалы на infostarte, дайте ссылки буду периодически ставить плюсы.


http://rghost.ru/40321843
а публикаций там нет...просто нужда заставила купить доступ на месяц...ну и заодно помогаю скачивать другим

----------

Andruhin (13.09.2012), staas_ya (13.09.2012)

----------


## igori3333

Спасибо большое. А за посты в infostarte подумайте. Это альтернатива хорошая, тем более большинство людей этой ветки обязательно продвинут материал. 
Ещё раз спасибо

----------


## Nikola1983

Здравствуйте. Извините пожалуйста а нет ли обработки для Розницы 2.0 описание такое: В рознице все отложенные чеки удаляются после закрытия смены, дело в том, что у нас магазин подарков, каждый подарок уникален и очень часто делается на заказ и состоит всегда из разных комплектующих. Когда подарок не на заказ, мы его набиваем в РМК видим итоговую сумму подарка, записываем вручную его на ценник и откладываем чек, но если вдруг подарок купят завтра, то его придется заново набирать, так как чек удалится, а это занимает от 3 до 5 минут. Помогите пожалуйста, что можно с этим придумать?

----------


## Ascaron33

Просим помощи по: http://infostart.ru/public/73434/
http://infostart.ru/public/21810/
http://infostart.ru/public/147012/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Просим помощи по: http://infostart.ru/public/73434/
> http://infostart.ru/public/21810/


еще один...
http://infostart.ru/public/73434/#buy

---------- Post added at 20:46 ---------- Previous post was at 20:46 ----------

6500рэ и помогу скачать:-)

----------


## Ascaron33

...Спасибо...

----------


## arccos6pi

*Ascaron33*,они все 3 стоят денег...вряд ли найдете их в свободном доступе..

----------


## mr.lefthander

> Здравствуйте. Извините пожалуйста а нет ли обработки для Розницы 2.0 описание такое: В рознице все отложенные чеки удаляются после закрытия смены, дело в том, что у нас магазин подарков, каждый подарок уникален и очень часто делается на заказ и состоит всегда из разных комплектующих. Когда подарок не на заказ, мы его набиваем в РМК видим итоговую сумму подарка, записываем вручную его на ценник и откладываем чек, но если вдруг подарок купят завтра, то его придется заново набирать, так как чек удалится, а это занимает от 3 до 5 минут. Помогите пожалуйста, что можно с этим придумать?


При пробитии чека отправлять его на печать или сохранять в текстовый (можно любой другой формат) файл данные чека, шапку, строки и т.д.

----------


## myjunuor

плиз, кто может скачать?

http://infostart.ru/public/150719/
http://infostart.ru/public/150513/
http://infostart.ru/public/148325/files/ "Работа с договорами для БП 2.0"
http://infostart.ru/public/146493/

----------


## arccos6pi

> плиз, кто может скачать?
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/150719/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150513/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148325/files/ "Работа с договорами для БП 2.0"
> http://infostart.ru/public/146493/


http://rghost.ru/40335356

----------

666999 (13.09.2012), Agema (13.09.2012), Algiz (14.09.2012), Andruhin (13.09.2012), gaйka (14.09.2012), Grios (24.09.2012), ketrinket77 (14.09.2012), lenaonly (19.09.2012), myjunuor (13.09.2012), SLK01 (13.09.2012), staas_ya (13.09.2012)

----------


## Beeplayer

Плиз нужна обработка
*Обработка Выгрузки данных за период из "Управление торговлей 10.3" в "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0"*
http://infostart.ru/public/141216/
Спасибо!

----------


## selinata

Здравствуйте, скачайте пожалуйста эти два файлика: 
http://infostart.ru/public/115583/
http://infostart.ru/public/106171/
СПАСИБО!

----------


## h@-shish

Пожалуйста скачайте, очень надо .... декларация в фсрар
http://infostart.ru/public/148685/
http://infostart.ru/public/148100/
http://infostart.ru/public/146362/
http://infostart.ru/public/118836/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## zol957

Люди добрые помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/151190/
ну очень надо, заранее СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## fanatik68

http://infostart.ru/public/21719/      помогите

----------


## AnnSe_2001

Привет всем! Очень срочно нужна Статистическая форма учета перемещения товаров в рамках Таможенного союза для 1С Управление торговлей 8.2!!!
Выручайте друзья!!!
Нашёл, а скачать не могу и не знаю она ли это http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=97089
Если есть у кого, либо скачать можете отправьте плиз на почту office_info99@mail.ru
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Плиз нужна обработка
> *Обработка Выгрузки данных за период из "Управление торговлей 10.3" в "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0"*
> http://infostart.ru/public/141216/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40341483

---------- Post added at 17:23 ---------- Previous post was at 17:22 ----------




> Здравствуйте, скачайте пожалуйста эти два файлика: 
> http://infostart.ru/public/115583/
> http://infostart.ru/public/106171/
> СПАСИБО!


http://rghost.ru/40341501
http://rghost.ru/40341511

---------- Post added at 17:25 ---------- Previous post was at 17:23 ----------




> Пожалуйста скачайте, очень надо .... декларация в фсрар
> http://infostart.ru/public/148685/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148100/
> http://infostart.ru/public/146362/
> http://infostart.ru/public/118836/
> Спасибо!!!


http://rghost.ru/private/40341538/60...12a5a5e90877aa
http://rghost.ru/40341542
http://rghost.ru/40341545
http://infostart.ru/public/148100/#buy

---------- Post added at 17:26 ---------- Previous post was at 17:25 ----------




> Люди добрые помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/151190/
> ну очень надо, заранее СПАСИБО!!!


http://rghost.ru/40341560

---------- Post added at 17:27 ---------- Previous post was at 17:26 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/21719/      помогите


http://rghost.ru/40341579

---------- Post added at 17:27 ---------- Previous post was at 17:27 ----------




> Привет всем! Очень срочно нужна Статистическая форма учета перемещения товаров в рамках Таможенного союза для 1С Управление торговлей 8.2!!!
> Выручайте друзья!!!
> Нашёл, а скачать не могу и не знаю она ли это http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=97089
> Если есть у кого, либо скачать можете отправьте плиз на почту office_info99@mail.ru
> ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!


http://rghost.ru/40341592

----------

Agema (13.09.2012), Andruhin (14.09.2012), Beeplayer (13.09.2012), fanatik68 (14.09.2012), h@-shish (13.09.2012), ketrinket77 (14.09.2012), selinata (14.09.2012), staas_ya (14.09.2012), zol957 (18.09.2012)

----------


## alex192ivan

Здравствуйте! Может кто нить кинет ссылкой на http://infostart.ru/public/137949/ оч нужно посмотреть пощупать обработку.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Здравствуйте! Может кто нить кинет ссылкой на http://infostart.ru/public/137949/ оч нужно посмотреть пощупать обработку.


http://rghost.ru/40342766

----------

Andruhin (14.09.2012), ketrinket77 (14.09.2012)

----------


## 666999

Добрый день. Буду признателен за следующие обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/71427/
http://infostart.ru/public/144753/
http://infostart.ru/public/149453/
http://infostart.ru/public/125778/
http://infostart.ru/public/127773/
http://infostart.ru/public/150027/
http://infostart.ru/public/99448/
http://infostart.ru/public/137458/
http://infostart.ru/public/145081/
http://infostart.ru/public/151365/
 Заранее спасибо

----------


## ketrinket77

Помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень-очень нужно!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/116661/
http://infostart.ru/public/73548/
http://infostart.ru/public/102096/
http://infostart.ru/public/94658/
http://infostart.ru/public/71725/
http://infostart.ru/public/120132/

----------


## fanatik68

Спасибо большое

----------


## oly_k

Помогите скачат счет на оплату для упп http://infostart.ru/public/115872/
заранее спасибо! o_kirilova@mail.ru

----------


## katerina713

Помогите люди добрые скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/121507/
http://infostart.ru/public/20406/
http://infostart.ru/public/88516/
http://infostart.ru/public/143314/
http://infostart.ru/public/141854/
e-mail: katerina-713@ya.ru

----------


## selinata

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!

----------


## irshi

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку!

http://infostart.ru/public/90165/

Заранее спасибо!

email: irshi@bk.ru

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день. Буду признателен за следующие обработки
> http://infostart.ru/public/71427/
> http://infostart.ru/public/144753/
> http://infostart.ru/public/149453/
> http://infostart.ru/public/125778/
> http://infostart.ru/public/127773/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150027/
> http://infostart.ru/public/99448/
> http://infostart.ru/public/137458/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40352952
Спец-конс БГУ.rar

---------- Post added at 09:49 ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень-очень нужно!!!
> http://infostart.ru/public/116661/
> http://infostart.ru/public/73548/
> http://infostart.ru/public/102096/
> http://infostart.ru/public/94658/
> http://infostart.ru/public/71725/
> http://infostart.ru/public/120132/


http://rghost.ru/40352997

---------- Post added at 09:50 ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 ----------




> Помогите скачат счет на оплату для упп http://infostart.ru/public/115872/
> заранее спасибо! o_kirilova@mail.ru


http://rghost.ru/40353005

---------- Post added at 09:53 ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 ----------




> Помогите люди добрые скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/121507/
> http://infostart.ru/public/20406/
> http://infostart.ru/public/88516/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143314/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141854/
> e-mail: katerina-713@ya.ru


http://rghost.ru/40353026
http://infostart.ru/public/141854/#buy

---------- Post added at 09:54 ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 ----------




> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/90165/
> 
> Заранее спасибо!
> 
> email: irshi@bk.ru


http://rghost.ru/40353030

----------

666999 (16.09.2012), Agema (14.09.2012), Andruhin (14.09.2012), irshi (14.09.2012), katerina713 (14.09.2012), ketrinket77 (14.09.2012), lenaonly (19.09.2012), Natali1 (14.09.2012), oly_k (18.09.2012), selinata (14.09.2012), staas_ya (14.09.2012), YaGalik (20.09.2012)

----------


## andreyVPA

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработки!

http://infostart.ru/public/116337/
http://infostart.ru/public/139235/
http://infostart.ru/public/105990/
http://infostart.ru/public/115862/

Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## al1961

Помогите скачать с infostart.ru
Маршрутизатор печати чеков (ФР, принтеры) http://infostart.ru/public/151636/
Обработка загрузки продаж из РМК Штрих-М Кассир для типовой УТ 8.1 http://infostart.ru/public/78069/
ККМ-Оффлайн Сняите отчетов с кассы для Штрих-М http://infostart.ru/public/74506/
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## pups23

Добрый день, такое можно увидеть http://infostart.ru/public/102648/ 
Заранее спасибо:)

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработки!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/116337/
> http://infostart.ru/public/139235/
> http://infostart.ru/public/105990/
> http://infostart.ru/public/115862/
> 
> Заранее, спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40360668

---------- Post added at 18:34 ---------- Previous post was at 18:32 ----------




> Помогите скачать с infostart.ru
> Маршрутизатор печати чеков (ФР, принтеры) http://infostart.ru/public/151636/
> Обработка загрузки продаж из РМК Штрих-М Кассир для типовой УТ 8.1 http://infostart.ru/public/78069/
> ККМ-Оффлайн Сняите отчетов с кассы для Штрих-М http://infostart.ru/public/74506/
> Буду очень благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/40360726

---------- Post added at 18:35 ---------- Previous post was at 18:34 ----------




> Добрый день, такое можно увидеть http://infostart.ru/public/102648/ 
> Заранее спасибо:)


http://rghost.ru/40360743

----------

Agema (14.09.2012), al1961 (17.09.2012), Andruhin (17.09.2012), pups23 (15.09.2012), staas_ya (17.09.2012), Zlata18 (19.09.2012), СветаОнила (15.09.2012)

----------


## gaйka

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки по бюджетному учету
http://infostart.ru/public/149455/
http://infostart.ru/public/87189/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки по бюджетному учету
> http://infostart.ru/public/149455/
> http://infostart.ru/public/87189/
> Заранее благодарю!


http://rghost.ru/40362545
http://rghost.ru/40362551

----------

Agema (14.09.2012), Andruhin (17.09.2012), Arizon (27.09.2012), staas_ya (17.09.2012)

----------


## Agema

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
Анализ штатного расписания для ЗиК бюджет 8.2 - http://infostart.ru/public/120812/
Расчетный листок (маленький) для ЗиК БУ 8 - http://infostart.ru/public/143491/
Все остатки отпусков в документе "Увольнение из организаций" для ЗУП/ЗБУ (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/143246/
Справка о зарплате по месту требования для бюджетников (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/127928/
Шаблон обработки печати доп. соглашений к трудовым договорам для ЗИК бюджетного учреждения (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/145784/
Расчетный листок для Зарплаты и кадры Бюджетного учреждения с описанием (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/144129/
Выгрузка на счета зарплатных карт для сбербанка формат dbf ЗКБУ (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/137103/
Отчет о численности и среднемесячной начисленной зарплате (8.1) - http://infostart.ru/public/69019/
Отчет по больничным листам (для ЗБУ 8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/84983/
Справка сотруднику в банки и в центр занятости ЗБУ (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/90511/
Внешняя печатная форма Т-11а для документа Регистрация разовых начислений в ЗИК БУ8 и ЗУП8 - http://infostart.ru/public/93610/
Выгрузка в банк ВТБ 24 для ЗУП и ЗБУ (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/101434/
Доплата за замещение (с проверкой при переходящем периоде расчета) (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/104597/
Расчетный листок для ЗКБУ 8.2 - http://infostart.ru/public/117304/
Спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> Анализ штатного расписания для ЗиК бюджет 8.2 - http://infostart.ru/public/120812/
> Расчетный листок (маленький) для ЗиК БУ 8 - http://infostart.ru/public/143491/
> Все остатки отпусков в документе "Увольнение из организаций" для ЗУП/ЗБУ (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/143246/
> Справка о зарплате по месту требования для бюджетников (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/127928/
> Шаблон обработки печати доп. соглашений к трудовым договорам для ЗИК бюджетного учреждения (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/145784/
> Расчетный листок для Зарплаты и кадры Бюджетного учреждения с описанием (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/144129/
> Выгрузка на счета зарплатных карт для сбербанка формат dbf ЗКБУ (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/137103/
> Отчет о численности и среднемесячной начисленной зарплате (8.1) - http://infostart.ru/public/69019/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40380551

----------

666999 (16.09.2012), Agema (15.09.2012), Andruhin (17.09.2012), lavaza (16.09.2012), lenaonly (19.09.2012), safonov711 (16.09.2012), staas_ya (17.09.2012), VitLuk (17.09.2012), voyger_men (11.10.2012), Zlata18 (19.09.2012)

----------


## safonov711

Прошу помочь со скачиванием  "Отчет по движениям денежных средств для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия 2.0""
http://infostart.ru/public/148947/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Прошу помочь со скачиванием  "Отчет по движениям денежных средств для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия 2.0""
> http://infostart.ru/public/148947/


http://rghost.ru/40396002

----------

al1961 (17.09.2012), Andruhin (17.09.2012), Grios (24.09.2012), Kep50 (03.10.2012), safonov711 (16.09.2012), staas_ya (17.09.2012)

----------


## safonov711

Большущее  спасибо arccos6pi

---------- Post added at 23:04 ---------- Previous post was at 23:01 ----------

Большущее спасибо arccos6pi

----------


## Gasya

помогите скачать обработку Удобная загрузка номенклатуры, картинок, прайсов и накладных из Excel (xls) и dbf-файлов для 1с 8.1/8.2  обновлённая...
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=151924
заранее спасибо...

----------


## arccos6pi

> помогите скачать обработку Удобная загрузка номенклатуры, картинок, прайсов и накладных из Excel (xls) и dbf-файлов для 1с 8.1/8.2  обновлённая...
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=151924
> заранее спасибо...


http://rghost.ru/40403696

----------

Andruhin (17.09.2012), Gasya (16.09.2012), Grios (24.09.2012), shiwa (17.09.2012), staas_ya (17.09.2012)

----------


## Pavel_sad

Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://infostart.ru/public/86827/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
> http://infostart.ru/public/86827/


http://rghost.ru/40412006

----------

Agema (17.09.2012), Andruhin (17.09.2012), arezvushkin (17.09.2012), Grios (24.09.2012), SLK01 (17.09.2012), staas_ya (17.09.2012)

----------


## Domicile

Пожалуйста, пакет актов сверки
http://infostart.ru/public/102023/
http://infostart.ru/public/102485/
http://infostart.ru/public/106204/
http://infostart.ru/public/115308/

----------


## yu-allex

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку!

http://infostart.ru/public/121218/

Заранее спасибо!

email: hanvar@mail.ru

----------


## arezvushkin

помогите скачать , заранее большое СПАСИБО!

http://infostart.ru/public/140918/
обработка для выгрузки реестра на алименты в сбербанк в dbf-формате.

----------


## yu-allex

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать внешнюю печатную форму "Внешний счет на оплату"

http://infostart.ru/public/121218/

Заранее спасибо!

email: hanvar@mail.ru

----------


## arccos6pi

> Пожалуйста, пакет актов сверки
> http://infostart.ru/public/102023/
> http://infostart.ru/public/102485/
> http://infostart.ru/public/106204/
> http://infostart.ru/public/115308/


http://rghost.ru/40416552

---------- Post added at 15:41 ---------- Previous post was at 15:40 ----------




> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/121218/
> 
> Заранее спасибо!
> 
> email: hanvar@mail.ru


http://rghost.ru/40416563

---------- Post added at 15:41 ---------- Previous post was at 15:41 ----------




> помогите скачать , заранее большое СПАСИБО!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/140918/
> обработка для выгрузки реестра на алименты в сбербанк в dbf-формате.


http://rghost.ru/40416580

----------

Agema (17.09.2012), Andruhin (18.09.2012), arezvushkin (17.09.2012), Domicile (17.09.2012), lenaonly (19.09.2012), selinata (17.09.2012), SLK01 (17.09.2012), staas_ya (19.09.2012), yu-allex (23.09.2012), Zlata18 (19.09.2012)

----------


## ssr113

Пож-та, обработка для весов с печатью чека для работы по ethernet. http://infostart.ru/public/93300/
А то купили дорогущие весы, а соединить с 1с не можем, так как стандартная только для com-порта
 Если можно, на почту Belgryabov@mail.ru Спасибо.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Пож-та, обработка для весов с печатью чека для работы по ethernet. http://infostart.ru/public/93300/
> А то купили дорогущие весы, а соединить с 1с не можем, так как стандартная только для com-порта
>  Если можно, на почту Belgryabov@mail.ru Спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/40421101

----------

Andruhin (18.09.2012), staas_ya (19.09.2012), vlboy (17.09.2012)

----------


## MX555MX

Кто поможет найти, вот такую обработку?
http://forum.infostart.ru/forum24/topic29239/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Кто поможет найти, вот такую обработку?
> http://forum.infostart.ru/forum24/topic29239/


http://rghost.ru/40427113

----------

Andruhin (18.09.2012), staas_ya (19.09.2012)

----------


## MX555MX

Еще очень нужны обработки, прайс с картинками для версии 7.7
http://infostart.ru/public/69756/
http://infostart.ru/public/73687/
http://infostart.ru/public/124368/
http://infostart.ru/public/64122/
Буду очень благодарен, если кто сможет выложить.
Для версии 7.7. Мне надо было написать в другой теме? Я просто новичок?

Для версии 7.7. Мне надо было написать в другой теме? Я просто новичок?

---------- Post added at 00:41 ---------- Previous post was at 00:39 ----------

Спасибо. Очень оперативно:)

----------


## SERGEJ64

Помогите скачать, плиз!
http://infostart.ru/public/120750/

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток! Не могли бы помочь с   http://infostart.ru/public/126309/

----------


## David33

Ребят, помогите плиз. Может уже выкладывали, поиск толку не даёт. Внешнюю обработку не могу найти РеанимацияПодчиненныхУзло  в. Есть на инфостарте - http://infostart.ru/public/14814/.

----------


## nadi2006

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!

http://infostart.ru/public/94783/
http://infostart.ru/public/69707/
http://infostart.ru/public/150107/
http://infostart.ru/public/147569/
http://infostart.ru/public/148909/
http://infostart.ru/public/119798/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Еще очень нужны обработки, прайс с картинками для версии 7.7
> http://infostart.ru/public/69756/
> http://infostart.ru/public/73687/
> http://infostart.ru/public/124368/
> http://infostart.ru/public/64122/
> Буду очень благодарен, если кто сможет выложить.
> Для версии 7.7. Мне надо было написать в другой теме? Я просто новичок?
> 
> Для версии 7.7. Мне надо было написать в другой теме? Я просто новичок?
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40433328
http://infostart.ru/public/64122/#buy

---------- Post added at 11:05 ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 ----------




> Помогите скачать, плиз!
> http://infostart.ru/public/120750/


http://rghost.ru/40433338

---------- Post added at 11:06 ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 ----------




> Доброго времени суток! Не могли бы помочь с   http://infostart.ru/public/126309/


http://rghost.ru/40433349

---------- Post added at 11:06 ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 ----------




> Ребят, помогите плиз. Может уже выкладывали, поиск толку не даёт. Внешнюю обработку не могу найти РеанимацияПодчиненныхУзло  в. Есть на инфостарте - http://infostart.ru/public/14814/.


http://rghost.ru/40433358

---------- Post added at 11:10 ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 ----------




> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/94783/
> http://infostart.ru/public/69707/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150107/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147569/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148909/
> http://infostart.ru/public/119798/


http://rghost.ru/40433388

----------

Agema (18.09.2012), Andruhin (18.09.2012), lenaonly (19.09.2012), nadi2006 (18.09.2012), SERGEJ64 (18.09.2012), SLK01 (18.09.2012), staas_ya (19.09.2012), vlboy (19.09.2012), YaGalik (20.09.2012), Zlata18 (19.09.2012)

----------


## smolen1

День добрый! Не могли бы помочь с:
http://infostart.ru/public/74514/
http://infostart.ru/public/93157/
http://infostart.ru/public/21152/

----------


## arccos6pi

> День добрый! Не могли бы помочь с:
> http://infostart.ru/public/74514/
> http://infostart.ru/public/93157/
> http://infostart.ru/public/21152/


http://rghost.ru/40434063

----------

Agema (18.09.2012), Andruhin (18.09.2012), selinata (18.09.2012), SLK01 (18.09.2012), smolen1 (18.09.2012), staas_ya (19.09.2012), Zlata18 (19.09.2012)

----------


## smolen1

Спасибо Огромное!!!!

----------


## oly_k

Помогите скачать отчет http://infostart.ru/public/117764/
Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать отчет http://infostart.ru/public/117764/
> Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!


http://rghost.ru/40435832

----------

Andruhin (20.09.2012), lenaonly (19.09.2012), oly_k (18.09.2012), staas_ya (19.09.2012)

----------


## MX555MX

http://infostart.ru/public/64122/#buy
Хочу спросить, а эта ссылка что бы означала? Обработки рабочие?

----------


## arccos6pi

> http://infostart.ru/public/64122/#buy
> Хочу спросить, а эта ссылка что бы означала? Обработки рабочие?


это означает что обработка стоит денег и ее скачать бесплатно нельзя
а в скачиваемых файлах там экселевский документ как пример и все:)

----------


## aleks-skripka

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/104491/ Обмен по OLE между бухгалтерией 7.7 и бухгалтерией 8.2

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/104491/ Обмен по OLE между бухгалтерией 7.7 и бухгалтерией 8.2


http://rghost.ru/40440632

----------

Agema (18.09.2012), aleks-skripka (18.09.2012), Andruhin (20.09.2012), staas_ya (19.09.2012)

----------


## 666999

Можно скачать небольшую подборку обработок для ЗУП
http://infostart.ru/public/97957
http://infostart.ru/public/102036
http://infostart.ru/public/104105
http://infostart.ru/public/104410
http://infostart.ru/public/104597
http://infostart.ru/public/115604
http://infostart.ru/public/115587
http://infostart.ru/public/115572
http://infostart.ru/public/116827
http://infostart.ru/public/119028
http://infostart.ru/public/122172
http://infostart.ru/public/126295
http://infostart.ru/public/141737
http://infostart.ru/public/151525
http://infostart.ru/public/152363
Заранее спасибо за труд

----------


## arccos6pi

> Можно скачать небольшую подборку обработок для ЗУП
> http://infostart.ru/public/97957
> http://infostart.ru/public/102036
> http://infostart.ru/public/104105
> http://infostart.ru/public/104410
> http://infostart.ru/public/104597
> http://infostart.ru/public/115604
> http://infostart.ru/public/115587
> http://infostart.ru/public/115572
> ...


:Dнебольшая подборочка
http://rghost.ru/40443532

----------

666999 (19.09.2012), Agema (18.09.2012), Andruhin (20.09.2012), EVB (26.09.2012), GarikGuru (27.09.2012), Grios (24.09.2012), lenaonly (19.09.2012), selinata (19.09.2012), staas_ya (19.09.2012), YaGalik (20.09.2012), Zlata18 (19.09.2012)

----------


## Merlin1975

Помогите скачать конфу: http://infostart.ru/public/66277/ и http://infostart.ru/public/20388/

----------


## TESTER

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать вот эти обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/122318/
http://infostart.ru/public/120308/

Или подскажите где взять обработку для автоматического создания счет-фактур на основании реализаций для Бух 2.0..

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать конфу: http://infostart.ru/public/66277/ и http://infostart.ru/public/20388/


http://rghost.ru/40444126
http://rghost.ru/40446116
но Вы темой ошиблись

---------- Post added at 20:53 ---------- Previous post was at 20:52 ----------




> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать вот эти обработки
> http://infostart.ru/public/122318/
> http://infostart.ru/public/120308/
> 
> Или подскажите где взять обработку для автоматического создания счет-фактур на основании реализаций для Бух 2.0..


http://rghost.ru/40444154
http://rghost.ru/40444176

----------

Agema (18.09.2012), Andruhin (20.09.2012), bentim (09.10.2012), Merlin1975 (18.09.2012), staas_ya (19.09.2012), TESTER (18.09.2012), Zlata18 (19.09.2012)

----------


## TESTER

> 


Большое спасибо!

----------


## MX555MX

*arccos6pi*,
Большое спасибо!

----------


## Agema

Если не трудно, эту: http://infostart.ru/public/126781/ (обновлено)
Спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Если не трудно, эту: http://infostart.ru/public/126781/ (обновлено)
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40446361

----------

Agema (18.09.2012), Andruhin (20.09.2012), GarikGuru (27.09.2012), lexalex (22.09.2012), staas_ya (19.09.2012), YaGalik (20.09.2012)

----------


## ssr113

Спасибо

----------


## MX555MX

http://infostart.ru/public/150203/
Скажите такое тоже можно выложить?

---------- Post added at 00:40 ---------- Previous post was at 00:37 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/138531/
Вот такую обработку?

---------- Post added at 00:41 ---------- Previous post was at 00:40 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/77508/
Вот такую обработку?

----------


## arccos6pi

> http://infostart.ru/public/150203/
> Скажите такое тоже можно выложить?


http://rghost.ru/40447256
в архиве какая-то обработка есть,но скорее всего ее придется покупать

----------

staas_ya (24.09.2012)

----------


## arccos6pi

> http://infostart.ru/public/138531/
> Вот такую обработку?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 00:41 ---------- Previous post was at 00:40 ----------
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/77508/
> Вот такую обработку?


http://rghost.ru/40447325
http://rghost.ru/40447341

----------

Andruhin (20.09.2012), Cqazqaz (19.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), YaGalik (20.09.2012)

----------


## Natalila

Доброго времени суток. Буду очень признательна, если поможете скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/118825/
http://infostart.ru/public/140734/
Заранее благодарна.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Доброго времени суток. Буду очень признательна, если поможете скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/118825/
> http://infostart.ru/public/140734/
> Заранее благодарна.


помогу..только завтра,лимит кончился

----------


## Natalila

> помогу..только завтра,лимит кончился


Спасибо! Жду с нетерпением.
И если не сложно еще эту - http://infostart.ru/public/145488/

----------


## d,ogan

Доброго времени суток. Буду очень признательна, если поможете скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/93130/
Заранее благодарна.

----------


## MX555MX

arccos6pi, спасибо огромное!

----------


## katerina713

http://infostart.ru/public/152472/
Можно вот эту еще

----------


## myjunuor

скачайте плиз :)
http://infostart.ru/public/145439/
http://infostart.ru/public/145465/
http://infostart.ru/public/145462/
http://infostart.ru/public/144896/
http://infostart.ru/public/143854/
http://infostart.ru/public/143144/
http://infostart.ru/public/142231/

----------


## bobnn

если не трудно 
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=148352

----------


## zaleeya

http://infostart.ru/public/94265/

----------


## RomarioRomario

Скачайте плиз
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=151564
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=104632
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=80157
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=54615

----------


## arccos6pi

> Доброго времени суток. Буду очень признательна, если поможете скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/118825/
> http://infostart.ru/public/140734/
> Заранее благодарна.





> Спасибо! Жду с нетерпением.
> И если не сложно еще эту - http://infostart.ru/public/145488/


http://rghost.ru/40455128
http://rghost.ru/40455150
http://rghost.ru/40455151

---------- Post added at 14:51 ---------- Previous post was at 14:50 ----------




> Доброго времени суток. Буду очень признательна, если поможете скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/93130/
> Заранее благодарна.


http://rghost.ru/40455168

---------- Post added at 14:52 ---------- Previous post was at 14:51 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/152472/
> Можно вот эту еще


http://rghost.ru/40455181

---------- Post added at 14:55 ---------- Previous post was at 14:52 ----------




> скачайте плиз :)
> http://infostart.ru/public/145439/
> http://infostart.ru/public/145465/
> http://infostart.ru/public/145462/
> http://infostart.ru/public/144896/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143854/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143144/
> http://infostart.ru/public/142231/


http://rghost.ru/40455229

---------- Post added at 14:55 ---------- Previous post was at 14:55 ----------




> если не трудно 
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=148352


http://rghost.ru/40455243

---------- Post added at 14:56 ---------- Previous post was at 14:55 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/94265/


http://rghost.ru/40455264

---------- Post added at 14:58 ---------- Previous post was at 14:56 ----------




> Скачайте плиз
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=151564
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=104632
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=80157
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=54615


http://rghost.ru/40455285
http://rghost.ru/40455296
остальные 2 чуть позже докачаю

----------

Agema (19.09.2012), Andruhin (20.09.2012), bobnn (19.09.2012), d,ogan (19.09.2012), lenaonly (19.09.2012), myjunuor (20.09.2012), Natalila (19.09.2012), RomarioRomario (19.09.2012), selinata (20.09.2012), SLK01 (20.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), vlboy (19.09.2012), YaGalik (20.09.2012), zaleeya (20.09.2012), Ленок444 (01.10.2012)

----------


## lenaonly

Пожалуйста, скачайте,добрый человек! :)
http://infostart.ru/public/151346/

----------


## Merlin1975

Извините, что опять не в тему, но не знаю к кому можно еще обратиться. Если можно скачайте, пожалуйста вот это: http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=100926 Спасибо.

----------


## bobnn

Спасибо!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=80157
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=54615


http://rghost.ru/40462348
http://rghost.ru/40462362

---------- Post added at 20:34 ---------- Previous post was at 20:33 ----------




> Пожалуйста, скачайте,добрый человек! :)
> http://infostart.ru/public/151346/


http://rghost.ru/40462394

---------- Post added at 20:35 ---------- Previous post was at 20:34 ----------




> Извините, что опять не в тему, но не знаю к кому можно еще обратиться. Если можно скачайте, пожалуйста вот это: http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=100926 Спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/40462409

----------

Agema (19.09.2012), Andruhin (20.09.2012), bentim (09.10.2012), lenaonly (20.09.2012), Merlin1975 (19.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), YaGalik (20.09.2012)

----------


## jamais

Очень прошу, помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/106147/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/119158/
http://infostart.ru/public/144129/
http://infostart.ru/public/143697/
http://infostart.ru/public/148232/
http://infostart.ru/public/127859/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Очень прошу, помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/106147/ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/119158/
> http://infostart.ru/public/144129/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143697/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148232/
> http://infostart.ru/public/127859/


http://rghost.ru/40465538

----------

666999 (20.09.2012), Agema (20.09.2012), Andruhin (21.09.2012), GarikGuru (27.09.2012), jamais (20.09.2012), mascha (27.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), zaleeya (20.09.2012), Zlata18 (20.09.2012)

----------


## FRANK1

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/119960/
http://infostart.ru/public/145531/
заранее спасибо

---------- Post added at 08:18 ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 ----------

и еще пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/122840/
http://infostart.ru/public/121075/
http://infostart.ru/public/76046/
спасибо

----------


## AlexTAP

скачайте, пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/117614/
http://infostart.ru/public/140601/
http://infostart.ru/public/140946/
http://infostart.ru/public/141520/
http://infostart.ru/public/141798/
http://infostart.ru/public/147082/
http://infostart.ru/public/147611/
http://infostart.ru/public/147824/
http://infostart.ru/public/148035/
http://infostart.ru/public/147978/
http://infostart.ru/public/148409/
http://infostart.ru/public/148832/
http://infostart.ru/public/148974/
http://infostart.ru/public/148956/
http://infostart.ru/public/149598/
http://infostart.ru/public/149216/
заранее благодарю

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/119960/
> http://infostart.ru/public/145531/
> заранее спасибо
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:18 ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 ----------
> 
> и еще пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/122840/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40472033

----------

Agema (20.09.2012), Andruhin (21.09.2012), FRANK1 (20.09.2012), MX555MX (21.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), vlboy (20.09.2012), Zlata18 (23.09.2012)

----------


## temnbli

> скачайте, пожалуйста 
> http://infostart.ru/public/117614/
> http://infostart.ru/public/140601/
> http://infostart.ru/public/140946/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141520/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141798/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147082/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147611/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147824/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40472643

----------

Agema (20.09.2012), AlexTAP (20.09.2012), Andruhin (21.09.2012), GarikGuru (27.09.2012), MX555MX (21.09.2012), sergiosinicin (21.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), vlboy (20.09.2012)

----------


## Dvornik

помогите скачать плиз http://infostart.ru/public/84495/ 
Заранее очень благодарен

----------


## arccos6pi

> помогите скачать плиз http://infostart.ru/public/84495/ 
> Заранее очень благодарен


http://rghost.ru/40483518

----------

Andruhin (21.09.2012), Dvornik (24.09.2012), MX555MX (21.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012)

----------


## kn2009

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/84218/ СПАСИБО заранее

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/84218/ СПАСИБО заранее


http://rghost.ru/40483859

---------- Post added at 22:55 ---------- Previous post was at 22:43 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/141346/


http://rghost.ru/40482970

----------

Andruhin (21.09.2012), h@-shish (21.09.2012), MX555MX (21.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012)

----------


## FRANK1

Скачайте пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/64589/
спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

> Скачайте пожалуйста 
> http://infostart.ru/public/64589/
> спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40488317

----------

Andruhin (21.09.2012), bentim (09.10.2012), Cqazqaz (27.09.2012), FRANK1 (21.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), vlboy (23.09.2012)

----------


## Vladimir72

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
внешнюю печатную форму РКО
http://infostart.ru/public/145931/
или
http://infostart.ru/public/144533/
пробовал искать в теме по этим ссылкам - не нашел.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> внешнюю печатную форму РКО
> http://infostart.ru/public/145931/
> или
> http://infostart.ru/public/144533/
> пробовал искать в теме по этим ссылкам - не нашел.
> Заранее благодарен


http://rghost.ru/40488465
http://rghost.ru/40488469

----------

Andruhin (21.09.2012), selinata (21.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), Vladimir72 (21.09.2012)

----------


## Kovopol

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/148325/ (договоры для УТ 10.3), http://infostart.ru/public/95481/ (загрузка из excel), http://infostart.ru/public/128026/ (договор).

----------


## AlexTAP

скачайте, пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/149567/
http://infostart.ru/public/149694/
http://infostart.ru/public/150007/
http://infostart.ru/public/149967/
http://infostart.ru/public/150083/
http://infostart.ru/public/150178/
http://infostart.ru/public/150472/
http://infostart.ru/public/150934/
http://infostart.ru/public/150913/
http://infostart.ru/public/151089/
http://infostart.ru/public/151061/
http://infostart.ru/public/151369/
http://infostart.ru/public/151383/
http://infostart.ru/public/151454/
заранее благодарю

----------


## pm334

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
Журнал учета полученных и выставленных счетов-фактур по постановлению 1137 от 26.12.2011  для конфигурации Бухгалтерия 1.6 (платформа 8.1).
http://infostart.ru/public/123273/

----------


## BigAnn

Помогите, пожалуйста!
Нужно вот это
http://infostart.ru/public/104433/
http://infostart.ru/public/148589/
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## SLK01

Прошу скачать http://infostart.ru/public/151939/
Ну очень нужно

----------


## letnik

Здравствуйте, помогите для работы скачать http://infostart.ru/public/139469/ передача материальных ценностей между МОЛ по счету МЦ.04.
Просмотрел все страницы вроде такого нет.

----------


## selinata

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/115477/
http://infostart.ru/public/125664/
http://infostart.ru/public/99346/
http://infostart.ru/public/115335/
http://infostart.ru/public/117144/
( http://infostart.ru/public/64188/ http://infostart.ru/public/92180/) 
- эти файлы наверное у нас не пойдут, но может кому пригодятся. ну или вдруг кто подскажет где скачать вот такой отчет для бух.8.2  СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ.

----------


## zalivin

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/76633/
Спасибо

----------


## RomarioRomario

Добрый человек, скачай, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=80157
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=54615

Всё, спасибо, Algiz! Нашел

----------


## Algiz

> Добрый человек, скачай, пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=54615


это уже было 100%, поиск рулит

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/148325/ (договоры для УТ 10.3), http://infostart.ru/public/95481/ (загрузка из excel), http://infostart.ru/public/128026/ (договор).


http://rghost.ru/40502266
http://rghost.ru/40502273
http://rghost.ru/40502278

---------- Post added at 23:29 ---------- Previous post was at 23:21 ----------




> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
> Журнал учета полученных и выставленных счетов-фактур по постановлению 1137 от 26.12.2011  для конфигурации Бухгалтерия 1.6 (платформа 8.1).
> http://infostart.ru/public/123273/


http://rghost.ru/40502393

---------- Post added at 23:30 ---------- Previous post was at 23:29 ----------




> Помогите, пожалуйста!
> Нужно вот это
> http://infostart.ru/public/104433/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148589/
> Спасибо огромное!


http://rghost.ru/40502406
http://rghost.ru/40502412

---------- Post added at 23:31 ---------- Previous post was at 23:30 ----------




> Прошу скачать http://infostart.ru/public/151939/
> Ну очень нужно


http://rghost.ru/40502425

---------- Post added at 23:32 ---------- Previous post was at 23:31 ----------




> Здравствуйте, помогите для работы скачать http://infostart.ru/public/139469/ передача материальных ценностей между МОЛ по счету МЦ.04.
> Просмотрел все страницы вроде такого нет.


http://rghost.ru/40502435

---------- Post added at 23:34 ---------- Previous post was at 23:32 ----------




> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/115477/
> http://infostart.ru/public/125664/
> http://infostart.ru/public/99346/
> http://infostart.ru/public/115335/
> http://infostart.ru/public/117144/
> ( http://infostart.ru/public/64188/ http://infostart.ru/public/92180/) 
> - эти файлы наверное у нас не пойдут, но может кому пригодятся. ну или вдруг кто подскажет где скачать вот такой отчет для бух.8.2  СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ.


http://rghost.ru/40502495

---------- Post added at 23:35 ---------- Previous post was at 23:34 ----------




> скачайте, пожалуйста 
> http://infostart.ru/public/149567/
> http://infostart.ru/public/149694/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150007/
> http://infostart.ru/public/149967/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150083/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150178/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150472/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150934/
> ...


1c_32.zip

---------- Post added at 23:36 ---------- Previous post was at 23:35 ----------




> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/76633/
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40502519

---------- Post added at 23:36 ---------- Previous post was at 23:36 ----------




> Добрый человек, скачай, пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=80157
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=54615
> 
> Всё, спасибо, Algiz! Нашел


по-моему были обе,поищите лучше

----------

Agema (22.09.2012), AlexTAP (24.09.2012), Andruhin (24.09.2012), bentim (09.10.2012), BigAnn (11.10.2012), GarikGuru (27.09.2012), h@-shish (22.09.2012), Kovopol (24.09.2012), lenaonly (24.09.2012), letnik (24.09.2012), lexalex (22.09.2012), MX555MX (22.09.2012), pm334 (23.09.2012), selinata (24.09.2012), SLK01 (24.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), veraperev (22.09.2012), vlboy (23.09.2012)

----------


## veraperev

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/100368/\
СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/100368/
> СПАСИБО!!!!


http://rghost.ru/40516575

----------

Andruhin (25.09.2012), MX555MX (22.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), veraperev (23.09.2012)

----------


## MX555MX

Большая просьба, скачать следующие обработки.
Кассовая книга, Управление небольшой фирмой http://infostart.ru/public/137093/
Правила переноса данных из УНФ (управление небольшой фирмой ) 1.3.2.5 в БП 2.0.28.3  http://infostart.ru/public/98516/
Загрузка справочника Номенклатура из excel в "Управление небольшой фирмой"  http://infostart.ru/public/72208/
Загрузка электронных накладных из Excel http://infostart.ru/public/123575/
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Большая просьба, скачать следующие обработки.
> Кассовая книга, Управление небольшой фирмой http://infostart.ru/public/137093/
> Правила переноса данных из УНФ (управление небольшой фирмой ) 1.3.2.5 в БП 2.0.28.3  http://infostart.ru/public/98516/
> Загрузка справочника Номенклатура из excel в "Управление небольшой фирмой"  http://infostart.ru/public/72208/
> Загрузка электронных накладных из Excel http://infostart.ru/public/123575/
> Спасибо заранее!


rghost лежит, залил на народ
1c_34.zip

----------

Andruhin (25.09.2012), MX555MX (22.09.2012), NIRU (03.02.2013), staas_ya (24.09.2012), veraperev (23.09.2012)

----------


## MX555MX

Большая просьба скачатьследующие обработки.
http://infostart.ru/public/123641/
http://infostart.ru/public/84712/
http://infostart.ru/public/18720/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Большая просьба скачатьследующие обработки.
> http://infostart.ru/public/123641/
> http://infostart.ru/public/84712/
> http://infostart.ru/public/18720/
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40517363
http://rghost.ru/40517367
http://infostart.ru/public/123641/#buy

----------

Andruhin (25.09.2012), GarikGuru (27.09.2012), lexalex (22.09.2012), oleglg (20.04.2013), staas_ya (24.09.2012)

----------


## lexalex

Скачайте пожалуйста....... очень сильно нужно...
http://infostart.ru/public/20107/
http://infostart.ru/public/142097/
http://infostart.ru/public/124145/
http://infostart.ru/public/96670/
http://infostart.ru/public/86414/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Скачайте пожалуйста....... очень сильно нужно...
> http://infostart.ru/public/20107/
> http://infostart.ru/public/142097/
> http://infostart.ru/public/124145/
> http://infostart.ru/public/96670/
> http://infostart.ru/public/86414/


1c_35.zip
http://infostart.ru/public/20107/#buy

----------

Agema (23.09.2012), Algiz (23.09.2012), Andruhin (25.09.2012), lexalex (23.09.2012), Rusun (23.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), Zlata18 (23.09.2012)

----------


## Grios

Помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/153126/
http://infostart.ru/public/151493/
http://infostart.ru/public/151305/
http://infostart.ru/public/150467/
http://infostart.ru/public/148980/
http://infostart.ru/public/148947/
http://infostart.ru/public/147715/
http://infostart.ru/public/146760/
http://infostart.ru/public/144896/
http://infostart.ru/public/144318/
http://infostart.ru/public/143523/
http://infostart.ru/public/146816/
http://infostart.ru/public/152506/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/153126/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151493/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151305/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150467/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148980/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148947/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147715/
> http://infostart.ru/public/146760/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40523557
http://infostart.ru/public/146816/#buy

----------

666999 (24.09.2012), Agema (23.09.2012), Algiz (23.09.2012), Andruhin (25.09.2012), GarikGuru (27.09.2012), Grios (24.09.2012), MX555MX (24.09.2012), Rusun (23.09.2012), SLK01 (24.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), Stephan (28.09.2012)

----------


## Rusun

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать пожалуйста
Буфер обмена для УФ http://infostart.ru/public/140938/
Копирование табличной части из другого документа (Управляемая форма) http://infostart.ru/public/116101/
Массовое редактирование дополнительных прав пользователей http://infostart.ru/public/143709/
Анализ продаж / валовой прибыли по месяцам с отклонениями между периодами для Управление Торговлей 11 http://infostart.ru/public/150107/
УТ11: Печатная форма договора в Word/Writer (с использованием БСП) http://infostart.ru/public/148909/
Импорт из Excel в 1С тремя методами 8.2.4.1. Товар - Деньги -> Документы [Розница, УТ] http://infostart.ru/public/120961/
№2. Поиск и изменение времени документов, которые введены раньше документа - основания (управляемое и обычное приложение) http://infostart.ru/public/138125/
№11. Поиск приходных накладных без установки цен и создание документов установки цен (управляемое приложнеие) http://infostart.ru/public/144585/
думаю это пригодится многим

----------


## SERGEJ64

Помогите скачать!
http://infostart.ru/public/123299/
http://infostart.ru/public/122909/
http://infostart.ru/public/143811/
http://infostart.ru/public/152076/
http://infostart.ru/public/151645/
http://infostart.ru/public/151648/
http://infostart.ru/public/150708/

----------


## MX555MX

Можно выложить обработку.
http://infostart.ru/public/148566/

---------- Post added at 18:10 ---------- Previous post was at 18:09 ----------

Можно выложить, вот такое описание
http://infostart.ru/public/71438/

----------


## Grios

И еще помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/148701/
http://infostart.ru/public/151988/
http://infostart.ru/public/21923/
http://infostart.ru/public/20562/
http://infostart.ru/public/103120/
http://infostart.ru/public/75790/

---------- Post added at 16:06 ---------- Previous post was at 16:03 ----------

Огромное человеческое спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать пожалуйста
> Буфер обмена для УФ http://infostart.ru/public/140938/
> Копирование табличной части из другого документа (Управляемая форма) http://infostart.ru/public/116101/
> Массовое редактирование дополнительных прав пользователей http://infostart.ru/public/143709/
> Анализ продаж / валовой прибыли по месяцам с отклонениями между периодами для Управление Торговлей 11 http://infostart.ru/public/150107/
> УТ11: Печатная форма договора в Word/Writer (с использованием БСП) http://infostart.ru/public/148909/
> Импорт из Excel в 1С тремя методами 8.2.4.1. Товар - Деньги -> Документы [Розница, УТ] http://infostart.ru/public/120961/
> №2. Поиск и изменение времени документов, которые введены раньше документа - основания (управляемое и обычное приложение) http://infostart.ru/public/138125/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40530916

---------- Post added at 17:37 ---------- Previous post was at 17:31 ----------




> Помогите скачать!
> http://infostart.ru/public/123299/
> http://infostart.ru/public/122909/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143811/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152076/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151645/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151648/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150708/


http://rghost.ru/40531062

----------

Agema (23.09.2012), Algiz (23.09.2012), Andruhin (25.09.2012), ANRIBROV (24.09.2012), EVB (26.09.2012), GarikGuru (27.09.2012), mascha (27.09.2012), MX555MX (24.09.2012), Rusun (23.09.2012), SERGEJ64 (23.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), vlboy (23.09.2012), Zlata18 (23.09.2012), Ленок444 (25.09.2012)

----------


## igori3333

Добрый вечер. Сможете помочь с  ссылкамиИ? 

Спасибо

http://infostart.ru/public/90388/
http://infostart.ru/public/148169/
http://infostart.ru/public/126958/
http://infostart.ru/public/61370/
http://infostart.ru/public/61365/
http://infostart.ru/public/71096/
http://infostart.ru/public/61367/

----------


## AlexTAP

скачайте, пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/151452/
http://infostart.ru/public/152372/
http://infostart.ru/public/152490/
http://infostart.ru/public/152478/
http://infostart.ru/public/152629/
http://infostart.ru/public/152579/
http://infostart.ru/public/152543/
http://infostart.ru/public/152616/
http://infostart.ru/public/152522/
http://infostart.ru/public/152710/
http://infostart.ru/public/152745/
http://infostart.ru/public/152768/
заранее благодарю

----------


## arccos6pi

> Можно выложить обработку.
> http://infostart.ru/public/148566/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:10 ---------- Previous post was at 18:09 ----------
> 
> Можно выложить, вот такое описание
> http://infostart.ru/public/71438/


http://rghost.ru/40543053

---------- Post added at 09:34 ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 ----------




> И еще помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/148701/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151988/
> http://infostart.ru/public/21923/
> http://infostart.ru/public/20562/
> http://infostart.ru/public/103120/
> http://infostart.ru/public/75790/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:06 ---------- Previous post was at 16:03 ----------
> 
> Огромное человеческое спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40543115

---------- Post added at 09:37 ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 ----------




> Добрый вечер. Сможете помочь с  ссылкамиИ? 
> 
> Спасибо
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/90388/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148169/
> http://infostart.ru/public/126958/
> http://infostart.ru/public/61370/
> http://infostart.ru/public/61365/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40543136
http://infostart.ru/public/90388/#buy
http://infostart.ru/public/71096/#buy

---------- Post added at 09:38 ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 ----------

опять кончился лимит...остальное чуть позже докачаю

----------

Agema (24.09.2012), Andruhin (25.09.2012), Grios (24.09.2012), igori3333 (24.09.2012), Kep50 (03.10.2012), SLK01 (24.09.2012), staas_ya (24.09.2012), Zlata18 (24.09.2012)

----------


## arccos6pi

> скачайте, пожалуйста 
> http://infostart.ru/public/151452/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152372/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152490/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152478/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152629/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152579/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152543/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152616/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40546429
http://infostart.ru/public/152629/#buy

----------

Agema (24.09.2012), AlexTAP (24.09.2012), Andruhin (25.09.2012), staas_ya (26.09.2012), vlboy (24.09.2012)

----------


## alvani

Скачайте пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/15909/
Спасибо!!

----------


## Dvornik

Помогите скачать заранее благодарен
http://infostart.ru/public/146053/
http://infostart.ru/public/144585/
http://infostart.ru/public/105955/
http://infostart.ru/public/77942/
http://infostart.ru/public/77786/
http://infostart.ru/public/21414/
http://infostart.ru/public/137883/
http://infostart.ru/public/80093/

----------


## MMG

Скачайте пожалуйста

http://infostart.ru/public/65063/
http://infostart.ru/public/104005/
http://infostart.ru/public/15915/
http://infostart.ru/public/14133/
http://infostart.ru/public/83157/
http://infostart.ru/public/18524/
http://infostart.ru/public/98774/

Заранее ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## selinata

Доброе время суток! 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/85098/
http://infostart.ru/public/98957/
http://infostart.ru/public/90390/
http://infostart.ru/public/62530/
http://infostart.ru/public/144471/
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Grios

ПОМОГИТЕ
http://infostart.ru/public/104005/
http://infostart.ru/public/152506/
http://infostart.ru/public/138685/
http://infostart.ru/public/128906/
http://infostart.ru/public/124529/
http://infostart.ru/public/16110/
http://infostart.ru/public/15642/

----------


## Beeplayer

помогите скачать
*Товарный отчет ТОРГ-29 по счёту 41.02*
http://infostart.ru/public/121551/

----------


## jamais

очень прошу помочь
http://infostart.ru/public/98318/
заранее благодарна. 
был такой  файл, но, к сожалению, на файлообменнике уже удален.

----------


## Rusun

Помогите скачать
Подсистема "Инструменты разработчика" v2.60 http://infostart.ru/public/15126/

----------


## Minyar456007

Добрый день!
Очень прошу gjvjxm скачать обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/116862/
http://infostart.ru/public/138148/
http://infostart.ru/public/68851/
http://infostart.ru/public/143491/
http://infostart.ru/public/152943/
Заранее бдагодарю!!!

---------- Post added at 11:54 ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 ----------

помочь скачать :)

----------


## montecri100

> Помогите скачать
> Подсистема "Инструменты разработчика" v2.60 http://infostart.ru/public/15126/


Оф.сайт разработчика    http://devtool1c.ucoz.ru/ Там можно скачать совершенно свободно

----------

Rusun (27.09.2012)

----------


## AlexTAP

скачайте, пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/153243/
http://infostart.ru/public/153173/
http://infostart.ru/public/153143/
http://infostart.ru/public/153120/
http://infostart.ru/public/153079/
http://infostart.ru/public/153063/
http://infostart.ru/public/152960/
http://infostart.ru/public/152899/
http://infostart.ru/public/152816/
http://infostart.ru/public/151693/
заранее благодарю

----------


## myjunuor

плиз скачайте

http://infostart.ru/public/153112/

----------


## rom2416

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/61706/.. Заранее очень благодарен!

----------


## Недатепа

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/115115/

----------


## myjunuor

http://infostart.ru/public/123170/
http://infostart.ru/public/118614/
и это еще плиз скачайте

----------


## alvani

Скачайте пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/66185/
http://infostart.ru/public/96614/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Скачайте пожалуйста 
> http://infostart.ru/public/15909/
> Спасибо!!


http://rghost.ru/40572426

---------- Post added at 20:50 ---------- Previous post was at 20:43 ----------




> Помогите скачать заранее благодарен
> http://infostart.ru/public/146053/
> http://infostart.ru/public/144585/
> http://infostart.ru/public/105955/
> http://infostart.ru/public/77942/
> http://infostart.ru/public/77786/
> http://infostart.ru/public/21414/
> http://infostart.ru/public/137883/
> http://infostart.ru/public/80093/


http://rghost.ru/40572584

---------- Post added at 20:55 ---------- Previous post was at 20:50 ----------




> Скачайте пожалуйста
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/65063/
> http://infostart.ru/public/104005/
> http://infostart.ru/public/15915/
> http://infostart.ru/public/14133/
> http://infostart.ru/public/83157/
> http://infostart.ru/public/18524/
> http://infostart.ru/public/98774/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40572699
http://infostart.ru/public/14133/#buy

---------- Post added at 20:57 ---------- Previous post was at 20:55 ----------




> Доброе время суток! 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/85098/
> http://infostart.ru/public/98957/
> http://infostart.ru/public/90390/
> http://infostart.ru/public/62530/
> http://infostart.ru/public/144471/
> Спасибо огромное!


http://rghost.ru/40572757

---------- Post added at 21:02 ---------- Previous post was at 20:57 ----------




> ПОМОГИТЕ
> http://infostart.ru/public/104005/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152506/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138685/
> http://infostart.ru/public/128906/
> http://infostart.ru/public/124529/
> http://infostart.ru/public/16110/
> http://infostart.ru/public/15642/


http://rghost.ru/40572851
http://infostart.ru/public/15642/#buy

---------- Post added at 21:02 ---------- Previous post was at 21:02 ----------




> помогите скачать
> *Товарный отчет ТОРГ-29 по счёту 41.02*
> http://infostart.ru/public/121551/


http://rghost.ru/40572878

---------- Post added at 21:03 ---------- Previous post was at 21:02 ----------




> очень прошу помочь
> http://infostart.ru/public/98318/
> заранее благодарна. 
> был такой  файл, но, к сожалению, на файлообменнике уже удален.


http://rghost.ru/40572901

---------- Post added at 21:05 ---------- Previous post was at 21:03 ----------




> Помогите скачать
> Подсистема "Инструменты разработчика" v2.60 http://infostart.ru/public/15126/


http://rghost.ru/40572934

---------- Post added at 21:05 ---------- Previous post was at 21:05 ----------

остальным скачаю позже

----------

alvani (25.09.2012), Andruhin (02.10.2012), Dvornik (26.09.2012), Grios (26.09.2012), jamais (26.09.2012), Kep50 (03.10.2012), selinata (26.09.2012), staas_ya (26.09.2012), Zlata18 (26.09.2012)

----------


## letnik

Здравствуйте.Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/95788/ накопительная форма М-29 с разбивкой по месяцам.

----------


## SERGEJ64

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
http://infostart.ru/public/125477/
http://infostart.ru/public/118486/
http://infostart.ru/public/153124/

----------


## KrasinC

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
Печатная форма Регистрация разовых начислений  удержаний  http://infostart.ru/public/142020/
Консоль запросов для управляемых форм, с поддержкой параметров (и заполнением их) в виде Таблицы значений и списка значений http://infostart.ru/public/141736/
Печатная форма НМА-1 для УПП http://infostart.ru/public/141566/
ЗУП 2.5 - Внешняя обработка табличной части документа Табеля учета рабочего времени http://infostart.ru/public/140040/
Печать штрихкодов в управляемом приложении http://infostart.ru/public/142020/
Редактирование документа Операции (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет) http://infostart.ru/public/139920/
Заранее очень благодарен!

----------


## MX555MX

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки.
http://infostart.ru/public/96928/
http://infostart.ru/public/126875/
http://infostart.ru/public/86052/
http://infostart.ru/public/85930/
http://infostart.ru/public/82342/
http://infostart.ru/public/22222/
http://infostart.ru/public/18548/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## EVB

Скачайте, пожалуйста.
http://infostart.ru/public/14567/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день!
> Очень прошу gjvjxm скачать обработки
> http://infostart.ru/public/116862/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138148/
> http://infostart.ru/public/68851/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143491/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152943/
> Заранее бдагодарю!!!
> 
> ...


http://infostart.ru/public/152943/#buy
http://rghost.ru/40583868

----------

Agema (26.09.2012), Andruhin (02.10.2012), jamais (26.09.2012), Minyar456007 (27.09.2012), MX555MX (27.09.2012), staas_ya (27.09.2012), Zlata18 (27.09.2012)

----------


## igori3333

Добрый день arccos6pi, сможете помочь?

http://infostart.ru/public/67390/

Спасибо

----------


## selinata

Будьте добры, срочно нужен этот актик:
http://infostart.ru/public/76573/
СПАСИБО огромное!

----------


## KrasinAA

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки
Печать договоров в MS WordИOpenOffice  http://infostart.ru/public/143906/
Удаление избыточных записей регистра сведений http://infostart.ru/public/143829/
Набор процедур и функций для работы со строками в 1С Предприятие 8 http://infostart.ru/public/143010/
Вывод печатной формы в Word. Хранение шаблона непосредственно в базе данных http://infostart.ru/public/142363/
Загрузка Номенклатуры из Excel в УТ11 http://infostart.ru/public/142319/
Экспорт и рассылка Счетов на оплату покупателям для 1С:Бухгалтерии (8.2) http://infostart.ru/public/142293/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## Algiz

Будьте добры, скачайте http://infostart.ru/public/153655/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/145614/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

> скачайте, пожалуйста 
> http://infostart.ru/public/153243/
> http://infostart.ru/public/153173/
> http://infostart.ru/public/153143/
> http://infostart.ru/public/153120/
> http://infostart.ru/public/153079/
> http://infostart.ru/public/153063/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152960/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152899/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40593192

---------- Post added at 22:26 ---------- Previous post was at 22:26 ----------




> плиз скачайте
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/153112/


http://rghost.ru/40593214

---------- Post added at 22:27 ---------- Previous post was at 22:26 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/61706/.. Заранее очень благодарен!


http://rghost.ru/40593225

---------- Post added at 22:28 ---------- Previous post was at 22:27 ----------




> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/115115/


http://rghost.ru/40593246

---------- Post added at 22:30 ---------- Previous post was at 22:28 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/123170/
> http://infostart.ru/public/118614/
> и это еще плиз скачайте


http://rghost.ru/40593274
http://rghost.ru/40593282

---------- Post added at 22:31 ---------- Previous post was at 22:30 ----------




> Скачайте пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/66185/
> http://infostart.ru/public/96614/


http://rghost.ru/40593306
http://rghost.ru/40593315

---------- Post added at 22:33 ---------- Previous post was at 22:31 ----------




> Здравствуйте.Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/95788/ накопительная форма М-29 с разбивкой по месяцам.


http://infostart.ru/public/95788/#buy

---------- Post added at 22:36 ---------- Previous post was at 22:33 ----------




> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
> http://infostart.ru/public/125477/
> http://infostart.ru/public/118486/
> http://infostart.ru/public/153124/


http://rghost.ru/40593409

---------- Post added at 22:38 ---------- Previous post was at 22:36 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> Печатная форма Регистрация разовых начислений  удержаний  http://infostart.ru/public/142020/
> Консоль запросов для управляемых форм, с поддержкой параметров (и заполнением их) в виде Таблицы значений и списка значений http://infostart.ru/public/141736/
> Печатная форма НМА-1 для УПП http://infostart.ru/public/141566/
> ЗУП 2.5 - Внешняя обработка табличной части документа Табеля учета рабочего времени http://infostart.ru/public/140040/
> Печать штрихкодов в управляемом приложении http://infostart.ru/public/142020/
> Редактирование документа Операции (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет) http://infostart.ru/public/139920/
> Заранее очень благодарен!


http://rghost.ru/40593468

---------- Post added at 22:39 ---------- Previous post was at 22:38 ----------




> Скачайте, пожалуйста.
> http://infostart.ru/public/14567/


http://rghost.ru/40593488

----------

Agema (26.09.2012), AlexTAP (27.09.2012), Algiz (26.09.2012), alvani (26.09.2012), Andruhin (02.10.2012), EVB (03.10.2012), jamais (27.09.2012), KrasinC (27.09.2012), lavaza (30.09.2012), letnik (27.09.2012), MX555MX (27.09.2012), myjunuor (27.09.2012), selinata (27.09.2012), SERGEJ64 (28.09.2012), staas_ya (27.09.2012), Zlata18 (27.09.2012), Ленок444 (27.09.2012)

----------


## Анна1981

Помогите пожалуйста Найти выгрузку ПКО из 7.7 Бух в УПП 8.2 ,Я сама бухгалтер перебрала кучу обработок и ничего не выходит.Если можно вышлите пожалуйста Belkina_anna81@mail.ru Спасибо!!!!

----------


## letnik

Помогите еще скачать http://infostart.ru/public/151319/ форма м-29.

----------


## Minyar456007

Доброе утро!
Скачайте, пожалуйста,
Расчетные листки для ЗУП с выводом в текст http://infostart.ru/public/68851/

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## h@-shish

Скачайте, пожалуйста .... 
http://infostart.ru/public/146362/
http://infostart.ru/public/82173/
http://infostart.ru/public/138557/
http://infostart.ru/public/149642/
http://infostart.ru/public/149435/
http://infostart.ru/public/150144/
огромное СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## svs555

Буду признателен если скачаете http://infostart.ru/public/115383/ (Счет фактура полученный 1137)

----------


## alvani

Скачайте пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/76427/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## GarikGuru

добрый день!!! НЕ могли бы вы скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/96444/
http://infostart.ru/public/124931
Очень нужно.... 
Заранее БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО...

----------


## AlexTAP

скачайте, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/152771/
http://infostart.ru/public/152608/
http://infostart.ru/public/152396/
http://infostart.ru/public/151832/
http://infostart.ru/public/151697/
http://infostart.ru/public/151482/
http://infostart.ru/public/151439/
http://infostart.ru/public/150751/
http://infostart.ru/public/150697/
http://infostart.ru/public/150449/
заранее благодарю

----------


## PopovichPavelA

Скачайте, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/125041/
Очень НУЖНО

----------


## myjunuor

Плиз скачайте вот это :)
http://infostart.ru/public/153622/

----------


## Rait

Добрый день, скачайте пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/61287/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## zaleeya

Помогите!!! http://infostart.ru/public/96917/, http://infostart.ru/public/125211/, http://infostart.ru/public/95159/. Благодарю за внимание!!! Бесплатно где это можно скачать http://infostart.ru/public/21810/

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/148325/files/
качните пожалуйста

----------


## arccos6pi

> Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки.
> http://infostart.ru/public/96928/
> http://infostart.ru/public/126875/
> http://infostart.ru/public/86052/
> http://infostart.ru/public/85930/
> http://infostart.ru/public/82342/
> http://infostart.ru/public/22222/
> http://infostart.ru/public/18548/
> Заранее, спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40604106

---------- Post added at 17:00 ---------- Previous post was at 16:59 ----------




> Скачайте, пожалуйста.
> http://infostart.ru/public/14567/


http://rghost.ru/40604129

---------- Post added at 17:00 ---------- Previous post was at 17:00 ----------




> Добрый день arccos6pi, сможете помочь?
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/67390/
> 
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40604138

---------- Post added at 17:01 ---------- Previous post was at 17:00 ----------




> Будьте добры, срочно нужен этот актик:
> http://infostart.ru/public/76573/
> СПАСИБО огромное!


http://rghost.ru/40604157

---------- Post added at 17:05 ---------- Previous post was at 17:01 ----------




> Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки
> Печать договоров в MS WordИOpenOffice  http://infostart.ru/public/143906/
> Удаление избыточных записей регистра сведений http://infostart.ru/public/143829/
> Набор процедур и функций для работы со строками в 1С Предприятие 8 http://infostart.ru/public/143010/
> Вывод печатной формы в Word. Хранение шаблона непосредственно в базе данных http://infostart.ru/public/142363/
> Загрузка Номенклатуры из Excel в УТ11 http://infostart.ru/public/142319/
> Экспорт и рассылка Счетов на оплату покупателям для 1С:Бухгалтерии (8.2) http://infostart.ru/public/142293/
> Заранее, спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40604214
http://infostart.ru/public/143010/ - Публикация не активна

---------- Post added at 17:06 ---------- Previous post was at 17:05 ----------




> Будьте добры, скачайте http://infostart.ru/public/153655/ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/145614/
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40604239
http://rghost.ru/40604249

---------- Post added at 17:07 ---------- Previous post was at 17:06 ----------




> Помогите еще скачать http://infostart.ru/public/151319/ форма м-29.


http://rghost.ru/40604262

---------- Post added at 17:07 ---------- Previous post was at 17:07 ----------




> Доброе утро!
> Скачайте, пожалуйста,
> Расчетные листки для ЗУП с выводом в текст http://infostart.ru/public/68851/
> 
> Заранее благодарю!


http://rghost.ru/40604279

---------- Post added at 17:08 ---------- Previous post was at 17:07 ----------

опять лимит кончился...ждем..

----------

Agema (27.09.2012), Andruhin (02.10.2012), EVB (03.10.2012), letnik (28.09.2012), mascha (27.09.2012), Minyar456007 (28.09.2012), MX555MX (28.09.2012), selinata (27.09.2012), staas_ya (27.09.2012), vlboy (27.09.2012), Zlata18 (27.09.2012), Светялчок (28.09.2012)

----------


## mascha

скачайте, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/92861/
http://infostart.ru/public/144307/
http://infostart.ru/public/123592/
http://infostart.ru/public/148271/
http://infostart.ru/public/88106/
http://infostart.ru/public/14457/
http://infostart.ru/public/93243/
http://infostart.ru/public/61776/
http://infostart.ru/public/126068/
http://infostart.ru/public/58093/
http://infostart.ru/public/88559/
http://infostart.ru/public/14443/
http://infostart.ru/public/20374/
http://infostart.ru/public/85792/

спасибо!!!

----------


## Agema

Скачайте, пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/119889/
Резервы предстоящих отпусков (оценочные обязательства) 
"Распределение оценочных обязательств v1.15 от 27.09.2012"
Спасибо!

----------


## KrasinAA

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки
Обработка для обмена данными с одинаковыми конфигурациями баз 1С через план обмена с принудительной регистрацией выбранных объектов 8.1, 8.2 (обычное приложение) http://infostart.ru/public/149404/
Расход сырья по спецификациям http://infostart.ru/public/149230/
Универсальный перенумератор под УПРАВЛЯЕМЫЕ формы http://infostart.ru/public/148900/
Печать реквизитов организации http://infostart.ru/public/148691/
График отпусков (Т-7) с уведомлениями и отчет по отпускам http://infostart.ru/public/148584/
Раскрашивание кода 1CПредприятия 8.2 (управляемое приложение) http://infostart.ru/public/147731/
Загрузка прайс-листов в Управление торговлей 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/147136/Заявление на обработку персональных данных http://infostart.ru/public/146986/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## vabster

добрый день. 
помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки для принтера чеков
http://infostart.ru/public/126301/
http://infostart.ru/public/21985/
http://infostart.ru/public/141312/
http://infostart.ru/public/58344/

Взаранее благодарен. Помоги пожалуйста. сроки поджимают

----------


## zaleeya

Помогите!!! http://infostart.ru/public/96917/, http://infostart.ru/public/125211/, http://infostart.ru/public/95159/. Благодарю за внимание!!! Бесплатно где это можно скачать http://infostart.ru/public/21810/

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток!!! Помогите  плиз скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/137129/
http://infostart.ru/public/125265/
http://infostart.ru/public/128479/
http://infostart.ru/public/115661/
http://infostart.ru/public/16204/
http://infostart.ru/public/67486/
http://infostart.ru/public/139792/
http://infostart.ru/public/141835/
http://infostart.ru/public/125053/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## boy_1

Доброго времени суток!!! Помогите плиз скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/150598/   Отчет "Продажи" для УПП 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## AlexTAP

скачайте, пожалуйста 
Решение Универсальный счет с логотипом, печатью и отправкой в формате PDF http://infostart.ru/public/146603/
Произвольный (настраиваемый) бухгалтерский отчет (РАСШИФРОВКИ) http://infostart.ru/public/146553/
1С Документооборот. Поменять авторовпроверяющих поручений http://infostart.ru/public/146250/
Анализ штатного расписания http://infostart.ru/public/145949/
План-фактный анализ штатного расписания http://infostart.ru/public/145946/
Отчет Расход сырья и материалов по спецификациям – 2 http://infostart.ru/public/145904/
Печать конвертов http://infostart.ru/public/145560/
Удаление помеченных объектов без монопольного режима управляемые формы http://infostart.ru/public/145432/
Справка-расчет к документу Погашение стоимости (спецодежда, спецоснастка, инвентарь) http://infostart.ru/public/144826/
Проверка и корректировка адресов ФЛ (ЗиУП,УПП,КА,Бух2.0) http://infostart.ru/public/143869/
заранее благодарю

----------


## bobnn

если не трудно http://infostart.ru/public/69707/
спасибо заренее

----------


## Dax2005

Будьте так добры помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/82733/files/  Браузер WS-ссылок

----------


## VitLuk

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Использование нескольких лицевых счетов (банковских карт) у сотрудника http://infostart.ru/public/146785/
Лицевая карточка по физлицу за год для ЗУП и ЗИК БУ с информацией по НДФЛ http://infostart.ru/public/96469/
Работа с Видами расчетов http://infostart.ru/public/88373/
Расчет стажа сотрудника (8.2, толстый клиент) http://infostart.ru/public/96283/
Редактор формул видов расчетов http://infostart.ru/public/97541/

----------


## Buhgaltery

Добрый день. Народ скачайте плиз такую обработку http://infostart.ru/public/143380/. Заранее благодарю:good:

----------


## Kobra206

Поделитесь, если есть, или помогите скачать "Сравнение ячеек" - http://infostart.ru/public/18564/

----------


## Svetlana Ibt

*lekhaplaton*,
МНЕ НУЖНА ОЧЕНЬ ОБРАБОТКА ДЛЯ ЗАГРУЗКИ ПП ИЗ УРМ В БУХГАЛТЕРИЮ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ!!!!! 
но ссылка http://turbo.to/4lwkug044wwh.html не существует
ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО ДОБРЫМ ЛЮДЯМ!!!

----------


## markfd

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/142988/
http://infostart.ru/public/142593/
http://infostart.ru/public/141323/
http://infostart.ru/public/139926/
http://infostart.ru/public/154009/
http://infostart.ru/public/153885/
http://infostart.ru/public/153886/
http://infostart.ru/public/153667/
http://infostart.ru/public/153632/
http://infostart.ru/public/153622/
http://infostart.ru/public/153490/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день arccos6pi, сможете помочь?
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/67390/
> 
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40634780

---------- Post added at 10:37 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------




> Будьте добры, срочно нужен этот актик:
> http://infostart.ru/public/76573/
> СПАСИБО огромное!


http://rghost.ru/40634799

---------- Post added at 10:41 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------




> Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки
> Печать договоров в MS WordИOpenOffice  http://infostart.ru/public/143906/
> Удаление избыточных записей регистра сведений http://infostart.ru/public/143829/
> Набор процедур и функций для работы со строками в 1С Предприятие 8 http://infostart.ru/public/143010/
> Вывод печатной формы в Word. Хранение шаблона непосредственно в базе данных http://infostart.ru/public/142363/
> Загрузка Номенклатуры из Excel в УТ11 http://infostart.ru/public/142319/
> Экспорт и рассылка Счетов на оплату покупателям для 1С:Бухгалтерии (8.2) http://infostart.ru/public/142293/
> Заранее, спасибо!


http://infostart.ru/public/143010/ - публикация не найдена
http://rghost.ru/40634838

---------- Post added at 10:42 ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 ----------




> Будьте добры, скачайте http://infostart.ru/public/153655/ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/145614/
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40634854

---------- Post added at 10:43 ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 ----------




> Помогите еще скачать http://infostart.ru/public/151319/ форма м-29.


http://rghost.ru/40634867

---------- Post added at 10:44 ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 ----------




> Доброе утро!
> Скачайте, пожалуйста,
> Расчетные листки для ЗУП с выводом в текст http://infostart.ru/public/68851/
> 
> Заранее благодарю!


http://rghost.ru/40634876

----------

Agema (29.09.2012), Andruhin (02.10.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012), selinata (01.10.2012), staas_ya (02.10.2012), vlboy (29.09.2012), Zlata18 (30.09.2012), Zombokotik (16.11.2012)

----------


## MMG

Скачайте пожалуйста

http://infostart.ru/public/145729/
http://infostart.ru/public/120086/
http://infostart.ru/public/69707
http://infostart.ru/public/65063/
http://infostart.ru/public/104005/
http://infostart.ru/public/15915/
http://infostart.ru/public/14133/
http://infostart.ru/public/83157/
http://infostart.ru/public/18524/
http://infostart.ru/public/98774/

Заранее ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Скачайте, пожалуйста .... 
> http://infostart.ru/public/146362/
> http://infostart.ru/public/82173/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138557/
> http://infostart.ru/public/149642/
> http://infostart.ru/public/149435/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150144/
> огромное СПАСИБО!!!


http://rghost.ru/40634994
http://infostart.ru/public/149435/#buy
http://infostart.ru/public/150144/#buy

---------- Post added at 11:01 ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 ----------




> Буду признателен если скачаете http://infostart.ru/public/115383/ (Счет фактура полученный 1137)


http://rghost.ru/40635042

---------- Post added at 11:01 ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 ----------




> Скачайте пожалуйста 
> http://infostart.ru/public/76427/
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40635048

---------- Post added at 11:06 ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 ----------




> добрый день!!! НЕ могли бы вы скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/96444/
> http://infostart.ru/public/124931
> Очень нужно.... 
> Заранее БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО...


http://rghost.ru/40635087
http://rghost.ru/40635091

---------- Post added at 11:07 ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 ----------




> Скачайте, пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/125041/
> Очень НУЖНО


http://rghost.ru/40635100

---------- Post added at 11:07 ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 ----------




> Плиз скачайте вот это :)
> http://infostart.ru/public/153622/


http://rghost.ru/40635113

---------- Post added at 11:12 ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 ----------




> скачайте, пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/152771/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152608/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152396/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151832/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151697/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151482/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151439/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150751/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40635198

---------- Post added at 11:13 ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 ----------




> Добрый день, скачайте пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/61287/
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/40635213

---------- Post added at 11:15 ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 ----------




> Помогите!!! http://infostart.ru/public/96917/, http://infostart.ru/public/125211/, http://infostart.ru/public/95159/. Благодарю за внимание!!!


http://rghost.ru/40635237



> Бесплатно где это можно скачать http://infostart.ru/public/21810/


скорее всего нигде

---------- Post added at 11:19 ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/117807/
> http://infostart.ru/public/85494/


http://rghost.ru/40631692
http://rghost.ru/40631694

---------- Post added at 11:19 ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 ----------

лимит кончился - ждем

----------

Agema (29.09.2012), AlexTAP (01.10.2012), Algiz (01.10.2012), Andruhin (02.10.2012), h@-shish (01.10.2012), lenaonly (29.09.2012), PopovichPavelA (01.10.2012), SLK01 (01.10.2012), staas_ya (02.10.2012), svs555 (29.09.2012), vlboy (29.09.2012), YarkoSolnishko (22.10.2012), zaleeya (01.10.2012), Zlata18 (30.09.2012)

----------


## d,ogan

Добрый день!!!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать несколько обработок
все они связаны с созданием внешних обработок на
Управляемом приложении
Внешние обработки и отчеты 1С:Предприятие 8.2
Управляемое приложение. Внешняя обработка. Создание связанных объектов
Управляемое приложение. Внешняя обработка. Заполнение объекта
Отладка обработок заполнения или создания связанных объектов для конфигураций 1С: 
Предприятия 8.2 на БСП (Управляемое приложение)
Реализация/Перемещение товаров на основании поступления товаров для Управления торговлей 11
Поступление безналичных / планируемое поступление денежных средств на основании
 реализации товаров для Управления торговлей 11

Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## RomarioRomario

Добрый день.
Пожалуйста помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/127859/files/ 
Огромное спасибо :)

----------


## Grios

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/98028/
http://infostart.ru/public/153824/

----------


## jupiter60

Скачайте, пожалуйста 
Повторение шапки отчета вначале каждого листа при печати (СКД)http://infostart.ru/public/148387/
 Корректировка адресов физических лиц http://infostart.ru/public/146221/
Печать по шаблону Word http://infostart.ru/public/145548/
Проверка адресной информации http://infostart.ru/public/145390/
Проверка документов удостоверяющих личность http://infostart.ru/public/144881/
Выгрузка бланка заказа покупателю и загрузка заполненного бланка в документ Заказ покупателя для УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/144116/
Личная карточка учета выданной спецодежды для КА 1.1 1с 8.2 http://infostart.ru/public/143013/
Заполнение документа корректировка долга остатками на дату документа http://infostart.ru/public/142396/
Отчет Список работников на получение аванса для ЗУП 8.2 http://infostart.ru/public/141281/
огромное СПАСИБО!!!

----------

AlexAll (07.11.2012)

----------


## selinata

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/99964/
http://infostart.ru/public/94838/

Заранее СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!

----------


## KrasinAA

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки
Обработка для обмена данными с одинаковыми конфигурациями баз 1С через план обмена с принудительной регистрацией выбранных объектов 8.1, 8.2 (обычное приложение) http://infostart.ru/public/149404/
Расход сырья по спецификациям http://infostart.ru/public/149230/
Универсальный перенумератор под УПРАВЛЯЕМЫЕ формы http://infostart.ru/public/148900/
Печать реквизитов организации http://infostart.ru/public/148691/
График отпусков (Т-7) с уведомлениями и отчет по отпускам http://infostart.ru/public/148584/
Раскрашивание кода 1CПредприятия 8.2 (управляемое приложение) http://infostart.ru/public/147731/
Загрузка прайс-листов в Управление торговлей 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/147136/
Заявление на обработку персональных данных http://infostart.ru/public/146986/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## Algiz

Добрый день, будьте любезны 
http://infostart.ru/public/154108/
http://infostart.ru/public/143724/
http://infostart.ru/public/122136/
http://infostart.ru/public/116779/
http://infostart.ru/public/92898/
http://infostart.ru/public/98516/
http://infostart.ru/public/104987/

----------


## Pavel_sad

Будьте любезны http://infostart.ru/public/90826/

----------


## montecri100

> Будьте любезны http://infostart.ru/public/90826/


http://rghost.ru/40679915

----------

Andruhin (02.10.2012), Demon723 (11.10.2012), Pavel_sad (02.10.2012), staas_ya (02.10.2012)

----------


## arccos6pi

> http://infostart.ru/public/148325/files/
> качните пожалуйста


http://rghost.ru/40679959
http://rghost.ru/40679967

---------- Post added at 17:53 ---------- Previous post was at 17:40 ----------




> скачайте, пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/92861/
> http://infostart.ru/public/144307/
> http://infostart.ru/public/123592/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148271/
> http://infostart.ru/public/88106/
> http://infostart.ru/public/14457/
> http://infostart.ru/public/93243/
> http://infostart.ru/public/61776/
> ...


http://infostart.ru/public/123592/#buy
http://infostart.ru/public/85792/#buy
http://rghost.ru/40680209

---------- Post added at 17:54 ---------- Previous post was at 17:53 ----------




> Скачайте, пожалуйста:
> http://infostart.ru/public/119889/
> Резервы предстоящих отпусков (оценочные обязательства) 
> "Распределение оценочных обязательств v1.15 от 27.09.2012"
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40680237

---------- Post added at 17:58 ---------- Previous post was at 17:54 ----------




> Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки
> Обработка для обмена данными с одинаковыми конфигурациями баз 1С через план обмена с принудительной регистрацией выбранных объектов 8.1, 8.2 (обычное приложение) http://infostart.ru/public/149404/
> Расход сырья по спецификациям http://infostart.ru/public/149230/
> Универсальный перенумератор под УПРАВЛЯЕМЫЕ формы http://infostart.ru/public/148900/
> Печать реквизитов организации http://infostart.ru/public/148691/
> График отпусков (Т-7) с уведомлениями и отчет по отпускам http://infostart.ru/public/148584/
> Раскрашивание кода 1CПредприятия 8.2 (управляемое приложение) http://infostart.ru/public/147731/
> Загрузка прайс-листов в Управление торговлей 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/147136/Заявление на обработку персональных данных http://infostart.ru/public/146986/
> Заранее, спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40680336

---------- Post added at 18:00 ---------- Previous post was at 17:58 ----------




> добрый день. 
> помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки для принтера чеков
> http://infostart.ru/public/126301/
> http://infostart.ru/public/21985/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141312/
> http://infostart.ru/public/58344/
> 
> Взаранее благодарен. Помоги пожалуйста. сроки поджимают


http://infostart.ru/public/141312/#buy
http://rghost.ru/40680410

---------- Post added at 18:05 ---------- Previous post was at 18:00 ----------




> Доброго времени суток!!! Помогите  плиз скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/137129/
> http://infostart.ru/public/125265/
> http://infostart.ru/public/128479/
> http://infostart.ru/public/115661/
> http://infostart.ru/public/16204/
> http://infostart.ru/public/67486/
> http://infostart.ru/public/139792/
> http://infostart.ru/public/141835/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40680506

---------- Post added at 18:06 ---------- Previous post was at 18:05 ----------




> Доброго времени суток!!! Помогите плиз скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/150598/   Отчет "Продажи" для УПП 
> Заранее благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/40680518

----------

Agema (01.10.2012), Algiz (01.10.2012), AllaSc (05.10.2012), Andruhin (03.10.2012), boy_1 (04.10.2012), dj-eva (02.10.2012), mascha (05.10.2012), montecri100 (02.10.2012), smolen1 (02.10.2012), staas_ya (02.10.2012), vlboy (01.10.2012), YarkoSolnishko (22.10.2012), Zlata18 (01.10.2012), Анна1981 (02.10.2012), СветаОнила (05.10.2012)

----------


## gaйka

помогите пожалуйста скачать отчет по исполнительным листам http://infostart.ru/public/96740/  . Спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

меня забанили:(

----------


## Algiz

> меня забанили:(


сожалею(

----------


## Agema

> меня забанили:(


Сочувствую:( , кто-то пронюхал, что Вы помогаете. Если и в дальнейшем планируете помощь, а я на это надеюсь очень, то смените ник.

----------


## arccos6pi

вот все,что скачано за полтора месяца


1с.zip

----------

Agema (02.10.2012), al1961 (02.10.2012), alex125it (02.10.2012), Algiz (02.10.2012), AllaSc (05.10.2012), alvani (02.10.2012), Andruhin (03.10.2012), bentim (09.10.2012), boy_1 (04.10.2012), gersen (04.10.2012), h@-shish (02.10.2012), jamais (08.11.2012), kkoonnaann (15.11.2012), lavaza (09.10.2012), lenaonly (04.10.2012), letnik (05.10.2012), PandoraBox (12.10.2012), Scottie (05.10.2012), selinata (02.10.2012), SERGEJ64 (02.10.2012), SLK01 (02.10.2012), staas_ya (02.10.2012), StalkerAkella (13.12.2012), vlboy (02.10.2012), YarkoSolnishko (22.10.2012), Zlata18 (02.10.2012), Zombokotik (16.11.2012), Алексей 163 (08.10.2012), СветаОнила (05.10.2012), Светялчок (02.10.2012)

----------


## sasa_zaslav

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/101275/.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/138531/files/
очень интересна работа, помогите скачать

---------- Post added at 15:37 ---------- Previous post was at 15:02 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/60969/files/
и вот это

----------


## montecri100

> http://infostart.ru/public/138531/files/
> очень интересна работа, помогите скачать
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15:37 ---------- Previous post was at 15:02 ----------


http://rghost.ru/40696013

----------

Andruhin (03.10.2012), mvk2007 (23.11.2012), shf (31.10.2012), staas_ya (02.10.2012), yurii_z (06.10.2012), СветаОнила (05.10.2012)

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/103297/files/
и это

---------- Post added at 15:55 ---------- Previous post was at 15:53 ----------




> http://rghost.ru/40696013


а это точно то что я просила?

---------- Post added at 15:56 ---------- Previous post was at 15:55 ----------

да точно! спасибо

----------

YarkoSolnishko (22.10.2012)

----------


## katerina713

http://infostart.ru/public/150872/
http://infostart.ru/public/125204/
http://infostart.ru/public/86503/
http://infostart.ru/public/154313/
http://infostart.ru/public/154259/
http://infostart.ru/public/153745/
http://infostart.ru/public/153758/
http://infostart.ru/public/141604/
http://infostart.ru/public/150167/
Если у кого есть возможность, скачайте пожалуйста. Буду очень признательна!

----------


## 17919

http://infostart.ru/public/141346/
помогите скачать нужно очень и срочно

----------


## fanatik68

> http://rghost.ru/40341483
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:23 ---------- Previous post was at 17:22 ----------
> 
> http://rghost.ru/40341501
> http://rghost.ru/40341511
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:25 ---------- Previous post was at 17:23 ----------
> 
> ...


перезалейте мой пожалуйста, файл удален

----------


## Andruhin

*fanatik68*,
гляньте здесь

----------


## selinata

Помогите пожалуйста где-нибудь найти "Акт на списание автошин". 
Может быть у кого-то есть такой бланк в екселе, скиньте пожалуйста образец.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## arccos6pi

*fanatik68*,Вот тут все

----------


## ks3000

Убедительная просьба скачать нижеследующее:

Рабочее место менеджера по продажам v2 (приему заказов) УТ 11 
http://infostart.ru/public/128593/
------
Установка наценки на группу товаров для Управление торговлей 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/145488/
------
Подсистема "Путевые листы" для конфигурации" Бухгалтерия для Украины 1.2" 
http://infostart.ru/public/151143/
------
Отчет "Продажи и остатки с суммами" для УТ 10.3 
http://infostart.ru/public/143700/
------
Универсальный механизм для создания любой печатной формы в 1С Предприятии 8. 
http://infostart.ru/public/138531/

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## mnn67

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/141224/
http://infostart.ru/public/120954/
http://infostart.ru/public/138838/
http://infostart.ru/public/127934/
http://infostart.ru/public/127675/
http://infostart.ru/public/127266/
http://infostart.ru/public/103570/
http://infostart.ru/public/103353/
 Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Axel_Storm

Помогите скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/153733/ 
А то скоро сдавать алкогольную декларацию. Заранее огромное спасибо systematics@mail.ru

----------


## Светялчок

http://infostart.ru/public/149642/
http://infostart.ru/public/118836/

Спасибо!

----------


## ks3000

Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/91035/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## zabiga

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/141736/

----------


## ks3000

> помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/141736/


Консоль запросов для управляемых форм, с поддержкой параметров (и заполнением их) в виде Таблицы значений и списка значений
http://rghost.ru/40728295

----------

staas_ya (08.10.2012)

----------


## M_a_s_i_k

Помогите пожалуйста скачать  
очень хочется посмотреть  
http://infostart.ru/public/84642/ 
за ранее спасибо.

----------


## Andruhin

*M_a_s_i_k*, тут правда не все

*zabiga*, тыц

*Светялчок*,
тут правда не все
 здесь

----------

gaйka (04.10.2012), staas_ya (08.10.2012), Светялчок (05.10.2012)

----------


## pups23

Добрый день! Кто может помочь с этим?
http://infostart.ru/public/152178/
http://infostart.ru/public/154192/
http://infostart.ru/public/153205/
http://infostart.ru/public/118836/
http://infostart.ru/public/152686/

----------

alexandur (05.10.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012)

----------


## pups23

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать  
> очень хочется посмотреть  
> за ранее спасибо.


http://infostart.ru/public/84642/

http://rghost.ru/40746940

----------

alexandur (05.10.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012), Dax2005 (06.10.2012), mvk2007 (27.11.2012), staas_ya (08.10.2012), СветаОнила (05.10.2012)

----------


## alexandur

Добрый день !!! Ребята помогите скачать карточку клиента - взаиморасчеты : http://infostart.ru/public/73951/
Заранее Большое спасибо !!!! или на  uk_alex@mail.ru

----------


## pups23

> Добрый день !!! Ребята помогите скачать карточку клиента - взаиморасчеты : http://infostart.ru/public/73951/
> Заранее Большое спасибо !!!! или на  uk_alex@mail.ru


http://rghost.ru/40746996

----------

alexandur (05.10.2012), Dax2005 (06.10.2012), Kep50 (08.10.2012), lenaonly (09.10.2012), Oleg20 (23.11.2012), staas_ya (08.10.2012)

----------


## Dimok Lab

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/125262/ . Заранее спасибо.

----------


## pups23

> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/125262/ . Заранее спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/40747014

----------

alexandur (05.10.2012), Dax2005 (06.10.2012), Dimok Lab (05.10.2012), staas_ya (08.10.2012)

----------


## alexandur

pups23 Спасибо огромное. Можно еще Анализ продаж - http://infostart.ru/public/97700/
Спасибо !!!

----------


## pups23

Можно еще Анализ продаж - http://infostart.ru/public/97700/

http://rghost.ru/40747200

----------

alexandur (05.10.2012), Dax2005 (06.10.2012), staas_ya (08.10.2012)

----------


## alexandur

Помогите скачать Прайс для Бух 2.0 и 
http://infostart.ru/public/88785/

Взаиморасчеты
http://infostart.ru/public/90348/
http://infostart.ru/public/93842/
Огромное спасибо!!!

---------- Post added at 14:09 ---------- Previous post was at 14:05 ----------

Вот другой прайс лист для Бухгалтерии 2.0 для скачивания
http://rghost.ru/40748118

----------

Dax2005 (06.10.2012), staas_ya (08.10.2012)

----------


## april13

Добрый день. Помогите найти для 8.2 Обмен данными между ПП "1С:Предприятие 8" и системами "Клиент-Банк"

----------


## Satyrn

помогите пожалуйста скачать перенос со счета на счет нужно очень срочно http://infostart.ru/public/75538/

----------


## pups23

> помогите пожалуйста скачать перенос со счета на счет нужно очень срочно http://infostart.ru/public/75538/


http://rghost.ru/40761039

---------- Post added at 23:16 ---------- Previous post was at 22:50 ----------

http://rghost.ru/40761546

---------- Post added at 23:18 ---------- Previous post was at 23:16 ----------

*alexandur* 

http://rghost.ru/40761546

----------

Agema (06.10.2012), alexandur (08.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), Dax2005 (06.10.2012), Satyrn (06.10.2012), staas_ya (08.10.2012), yurii_z (06.10.2012)

----------


## Satyrn

> Цитата Сообщение от Satyrn Посмотреть сообщение
> помогите пожалуйста скачать перенос со счета на счет нужно очень срочно http://infostart.ru/public/75538/
> http://rghost.ru/40761039


 спасибо за помощь но там подвох обработка только для 8,1 помоги пожалуйста под 8.2 скачать http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=75604

----------


## pups23

> спасибо за помощь но там подвох обработка только для 8,1 помоги пожалуйста под 8.2 скачать http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=75604


http://rghost.ru/40767622

----------

Agema (06.10.2012), alexandur (08.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), Satyrn (06.10.2012), staas_ya (08.10.2012)

----------


## alienf

скачайте пожалуйста кто нибудь http://infostart.ru/public/91045/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## RomarioRomario

Будьте добры, скачайте 
Заполнение картинок номенклатуры из интернета
http://infostart.ru/public/92818/

----------


## sasamal

> Будьте добры, скачайте 
> Заполнение картинок номенклатуры из интернета
> http://infostart.ru/public/92818/


http://rghost.ru/40804375

----------

Andruhin (29.10.2012), staas_ya (08.10.2012)

----------


## Светялчок

http://infostart.ru/public/65597
Спасибо!

----------


## pups23

> http://infostart.ru/public/65597
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40805077

Чет я тока не совсем понял смысл этой обработки...гы:)

----------

alexandur (08.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012), staas_ya (08.10.2012), Светялчок (08.10.2012)

----------


## Dimok Lab

Скачайте пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/95872/ . Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## fadsKVN

Добрый день, у меня такой вопрос....в начале лета ув. lsd_777 выкладывал мега сборник обработок с infostart, сейчас смотрю по всем страницам темы пробежался, ну нашел или не заметил, можно пожалуйста ссылочку продублировать.

----------


## Dimok Lab

> Добрый день, у меня такой вопрос....в начале лета ув. lsd_777 выкладывал мега сборник обработок с infostart, сейчас смотрю по всем страницам темы пробежался, ну нашел или не заметил, можно пожалуйста ссылочку продублировать.


Сообщение куда-то пропало похоже, но вроде бы это: http://narod.ru/disk/61866726001.f01...D1%81.zip.html

----------


## fadsKVN

Очень огромное спасибо, но меня интересует файлик, который был выложен в начале лета, весил примено 1.3 гб и назывался mega.rar

----------


## pups23

> Скачайте пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/95872/ . Заранее большое спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/40807854

----------

Andruhin (29.10.2012), Dimok Lab (08.10.2012), staas_ya (10.10.2012)

----------


## aristid

Скачайте пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=152904
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## ks3000

Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/91035/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Светулек

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с инфостарт обработку для 1с77 бухгалтерии http://infostart.ru/public/117262/-Печатные формы для печати от имени поставщика (Счет, ТОРГ-12, Счет-фактура).
 Очень надо! Зараннее спасибо!

----------


## sasamal

> Скачайте пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=152904
> Заранее большое спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/40824865




> Помогите скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/91035/
> Заранее спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/40824867




> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с инфостарт обработку для 1с77 бухгалтерии http://infostart.ru/public/117262/-Печатные формы для печати от имени поставщика (Счет, ТОРГ-12, Счет-фактура).
>  Очень надо! Зараннее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/40824876

----------

Agema (09.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), aristid (09.10.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012), Semper (10.10.2012), SLK01 (10.10.2012), staas_ya (10.10.2012), Zombokotik (16.11.2012), Светулек (09.10.2012)

----------


## katerina713

http://infostart.ru/public/94901/
http://infostart.ru/public/94319/
http://infostart.ru/public/128839/
http://infostart.ru/public/120347/
http://infostart.ru/public/117256/
Скачайте пожалуйста, я буду очень благодарна!!

----------


## pups23

> http://infostart.ru/public/94901/
> http://infostart.ru/public/94319/
> http://infostart.ru/public/128839/
> http://infostart.ru/public/120347/
> http://infostart.ru/public/117256/
> Скачайте пожалуйста, я буду очень благодарна!!


http://rghost.ru/40825791

----------

Agema (09.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), katerina713 (09.10.2012), Semper (10.10.2012), staas_ya (10.10.2012), Zlata18 (11.10.2012), Наталья НС (18.10.2012)

----------


## niccin

http://infostart.ru/public/115365/files/ не смог найти может и была , может кто поможет скачать.

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/81246/files/
помогите достать

----------


## sasamal

> http://infostart.ru/public/115365/files/ не смог найти может и была , может кто поможет скачать.


http://rghost.ru/40831684 





> http://infostart.ru/public/81246/files/
> помогите достать


http://rghost.ru/40831704

----------

Agema (09.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), kozin (28.10.2012), lenaonly (09.10.2012), niccin (10.10.2012), Semper (10.10.2012), staas_ya (10.10.2012)

----------


## GarikGuru

добрый день! опять нужна Ваша помощь....
скачайте плиз http://infostart.ru/public/138165/
а так же не обходимо http://infostart.ru/public/97309/

---------- Post added at 19:51 ---------- Previous post was at 19:32 ----------

можно еще http://infostart.ru/public/80705/
заранее большое спасибо

---------- Post added at 20:25 ---------- Previous post was at 19:51 ----------

если Вам не сложно еще 
http://infostart.ru/public/58197/
http://infostart.ru/public/15572/
http://infostart.ru/public/14988/
http://infostart.ru/public/14076/
еще раз большое спасибо...

----------


## Vovus14

Оправка счетов фактур для БП 2.0 есть буду благодарен

----------


## Светулек

Я не точно указала ссылку, можно мне обработку (в ней есть и торг12 и сф) вот с этой страницы инфостарта http://infostart.ru/public/117262/.
Пожалуйста!!!

---------- Post added at 20:53 ---------- Previous post was at 20:46 ----------

Я неправильно укзала ссылку. Нужно вот отсюда:http://infostart.ru/public/117262/. Там есть полный комплект: и торг, и сф образца 2012. Пожалуйста, зараннее спасибо.

----------


## GarikGuru

еще раз здравствуйте..
еще хотел бы вот это http://infostart.ru/public/122306/files/

----------


## KrasinAA

скачайте, пожалуйста
Решение Универсальный счет с логотипом, печатью и отправкой в формате PDF http://infostart.ru/public/146603/
Произвольный (настраиваемый) бухгалтерский отчет (РАСШИФРОВКИ) http://infostart.ru/public/146553/
1С Документооборот. Поменять авторовпроверяющих поручений http://infostart.ru/public/146250/
Анализ штатного расписания http://infostart.ru/public/145949/
План-фактный анализ штатного расписания http://infostart.ru/public/145946/
Отчет Расход сырья и материалов по спецификациям – 2 http://infostart.ru/public/145904/
Печать конвертов http://infostart.ru/public/145560/
Удаление помеченных объектов без монопольного режима управляемые формы http://infostart.ru/public/145432/
Справка-расчет к документу Погашение стоимости (спецодежда, спецоснастка, инвентарь) http://infostart.ru/public/144826/
Проверка и корректировка адресов ФЛ (ЗиУП,УПП,КА,Бух2.0) http://infostart.ru/public/143869/
заранее благодарю

----------


## GarikGuru

добрый день! очень нужна обработочка 
http://infostart.ru/public/149499/
http://infostart.ru/public/13846/
http://infostart.ru/public/80067/
http://infostart.ru/public/99931/
http://infostart.ru/public/105666/
http://infostart.ru/public/78828/
http://infostart.ru/public/14667/
http://infostart.ru/public/14278/
зарание большое спасибо

----------


## Екатерина23

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/153200/

----------


## sasamal

Я неправильно укзала ссылку. Нужно вот отсюда:http://infostart.ru/public/117262/. Там есть полный комплект: и торг, и сф образца 2012. Пожалуйста, зараннее спасибо.
http://rghost.ru/40864283




> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/153200/


http://rghost.ru/40864327




> скачайте, пожалуйста
> Решение Универсальный счет с логотипом, печатью и отправкой в формате PDF http://infostart.ru/public/146603/
> Произвольный (настраиваемый) бухгалтерский отчет (РАСШИФРОВКИ) http://infostart.ru/public/146553/
> 1С Документооборот. Поменять авторовпроверяющих поручений http://infostart.ru/public/146250/
> Анализ штатного расписания http://infostart.ru/public/145949/
> План-фактный анализ штатного расписания http://infostart.ru/public/145946/
> Отчет Расход сырья и материалов по спецификациям – 2 http://infostart.ru/public/145904/
> Печать конвертов http://infostart.ru/public/145560/
> Удаление помеченных объектов без монопольного режима управляемые формы http://infostart.ru/public/145432/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/40864339

----------

Agema (11.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), KrasinAA (11.10.2012), lenaonly (11.10.2012), Oleg20 (23.11.2012), staas_ya (11.10.2012), vlboy (11.10.2012), Zombokotik (16.11.2012)

----------


## Екатерина23

СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ))))))))))

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/155138/
качните плиз
http://infostart.ru/public/128696/
http://infostart.ru/public/82049/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/96519/
http://infostart.ru/public/118319/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/61910/
помогите

http://infostart.ru/public/85874/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/102023/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/96133/
и вот эти

----------


## markfd

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/142988/
http://infostart.ru/public/142593/
http://infostart.ru/public/141323/
http://infostart.ru/public/139926/
http://infostart.ru/public/154009/
http://infostart.ru/public/153885/
http://infostart.ru/public/153886/
http://infostart.ru/public/153632/
http://infostart.ru/public/153622/
http://infostart.ru/public/153490/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/85589/files/
спасибо заранее

---------- Post added at 16:23 ---------- Previous post was at 16:22 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/153622/files/

---------- Post added at 16:30 ---------- Previous post was at 16:23 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/93256/

----------


## Maximus314

Выложите пожалуйста вот эту вещь:
Подсистема "Контроль изменения данных" - http://infostart.ru/public/22167/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ketrinket77

> Выложите пожалуйста вот эту вещь:
> Подсистема "Контроль изменения данных" - http://infostart.ru/public/22167/
> Заранее благодарю!


http://depositfiles.com/files/ahx9pfzh4

----------

Agema (13.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), Cqazqaz (15.10.2012), Maximus314 (12.10.2012), staas_ya (15.10.2012)

----------


## Sema76

Мне нужна вот эта обработка:

http://infostart.ru/public/148157/

или хотя бы что должно быть написано в модуле формы и модуле объекта

Мечтаю делать внешние печатные формы на СКД)

----------


## pups23

*dj-eva*

http://rghost.ru/40929151
*Sema76*
http://rghost.ru/40929230

----------

Andruhin (29.10.2012), Cqazqaz (15.10.2012), Dimidy (14.11.2012), dj-eva (14.10.2012), Sema76 (14.10.2012), staas_ya (15.10.2012), vlboy (14.10.2012), Никол_ай (17.10.2012)

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите, пожалуйста. Очень нужна обработка для загрузки из Штрих м продуктовый магазин в 1С Бухгалтерия УСН 7.7. Выгрузка у Штрих М реализована, а с загрузкой непонятно что делать.

----------


## RomarioRomario

пожалуйста, люди добрые, скачайте
http://infostart.ru/public/151369/
"Выгрузка ИБ с решениями задач из сборника для подготовки к тестированию 1С:Специалист-Консультант по прикладному решению 1С:БП ред. 2.0"

----------


## PavelPis

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/154650/files/
Спасибо

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/155138/
[/COLOR]http://infostart.ru/public/128696/
http://infostart.ru/public/82049/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/96519/
http://infostart.ru/public/118319/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/61910/
[/COLOR]http://infostart.ru/public/85874/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/102023/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/96133/
подкиньте плиз

----------


## Stephan

Здравствуйте. скачайте пожалуйста: Закрытие кассовой смены для 1C.Розница 8 
http://infostart.ru/public/97213/

----------


## Pavel_sad

Скачайте плиз http://infostart.ru/public/144139/

----------


## kiruha1979

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста вот с такой полезностью
http://infostart.ru/public/139651

Спасибо !

----------


## Vadimst1

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста вот с такой полезностью
> http://infostart.ru/public/139651
> 
> Спасибо !


rghost.ru/40949400

----------

Andruhin (29.10.2012), Cqazqaz (15.10.2012), kiruha1979 (15.10.2012), NikAntonina (23.10.2012), staas_ya (18.10.2012)

----------


## VitLuk

Скачайте пожалуйса, очень надо.
http://infostart.ru/public/22447/

----------


## pups23

> Скачайте пожалуйса, очень надо.
> http://infostart.ru/public/22447/


http://rghost.ru/40965635

---------- Post added at 11:10 ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 ----------




> Скачайте плиз http://infostart.ru/public/144139/


http://rghost.ru/40965655

----------

Andruhin (29.10.2012), mestny (23.10.2012), Oleg20 (23.11.2012), Pavel_sad (16.10.2012), staas_ya (18.10.2012)

----------


## andreyVPA

GПомогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/114569/
Спасибо!

----------


## Vadimst1

> GПомогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/114569/
> Спасибо!


rghost.ru/40968829

----------

Andruhin (29.10.2012), kozin (28.10.2012), staas_ya (18.10.2012)

----------


## RomarioRomario

скачайте, пожалуйста, добрый человек
http://infostart.ru/public/151369/
"Выгрузка ИБ с решениями задач из сборника для подготовки к тестированию 1С:Специалист-Консультант по прикладному решению 1С:БП ред. 2.0"

----------


## knaz35

Доброго времени суток!
http://infostart.ru/public/153806/   - Анализ исполнения договоров для БГУ
http://infostart.ru/public/88847/    - Отчет "Сверка кассовых и фактических расходов для БГУ"

Большое спасибо!

----------


## andreyVPA

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://forum.infostart.ru/forum24/topic34541/?PAGEN_1=2
http://infostart.ru/public/81183/
http://infostart.ru/public/153902/
Большое спасибо!

----------


## Vadimst1

> скачайте, пожалуйста, добрый человек
> http://infostart.ru/public/151369/
> "Выгрузка ИБ с решениями задач из сборника для подготовки к тестированию 1С:Специалист-Консультант по прикладному решению 1С:БП ред. 2.0"


http://clck.ru/3VHcj

----------

Agema (17.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), Pavel_sad (19.10.2012), RomarioRomario (17.10.2012), staas_ya (18.10.2012), vlboy (17.10.2012), Wordfox (05.01.2013)

----------


## musiichuk

Помогите пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/140432/

----------


## Olegato

У кого-нибудь имеется акт сверки по холдингу? очень нужно для 8.2 БП Корп

----------


## BigAnn

Вот эти отчетики, пожалуйста))

http://infostart.ru/public/141308/
http://infostart.ru/public/125489/
http://infostart.ru/public/104105/
http://infostart.ru/public/98178/
http://infostart.ru/public/95440/
http://infostart.ru/public/84983/

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Vadimst1

> У кого-нибудь имеется акт сверки по холдингу? очень нужно для 8.2 БП Корп


на инфостарте есть такое добро ? давайте ссылку скачаю

----------


## giigor

Помогите, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/104471/

----------


## igori3333

Добрый день, сможете помочь?

http://infostart.ru/public/154108/
http://infostart.ru/public/95795/

Списибо

----------


## Pavel_sad

Помогите скачать плиз.
http://infostart.ru/public/91899/
http://infostart.ru/public/99074/
http://infostart.ru/public/102456/
http://infostart.ru/public/149025/

----------


## Vadimst1

> Добрый день, сможете помочь?
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/154108/
> http://infostart.ru/public/95795/
> 
> Списибо


rghost.ru/41022921  rghost.ru/41022924

---------- Post added at 10:23 ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/140432/


rghost.ru/41023054

----------

Algiz (30.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012), Semper (24.10.2012), staas_ya (22.10.2012), Zombokotik (16.11.2012)

----------


## crazytosser83

Всем добрый день. Буду благодарен, если кто-то поможет.
http://infostart.ru/public/75107/

----------


## aristid

Скачайте пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/75613/
Заранее, большое спасибо.

----------


## Dvornik

Скачайте плиз http://infostart.ru/public/115158/ Заранее Благодарен

----------


## PavelPis

Добрый день! скачайте http://infostart.ru/public/137302/ - Универсальный отчет 8.2
Спасибо.

----------


## eanknd

Всем привет!

Очень нужна обработка *печати реестра сертификатов номенклатуры* для УТ10.3. Ссылки нет, надеюсь, что у кого-нибудь что-то подобное есть на компе. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Iriska_1988

Добрый вечер!
Очень нужна обработка "Рабочий стол 1С 8.2" для УПП.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikrina

На 8plus.ru есть большой выбор обработок 1C 8 по следующим направлениям работы: для руководителей,для главного бухгалтера,для бухгалтера,для расчетчика,для кадровика,для начальника отдела продаж,для менеджера по продажам,для технического специалиста.

----------


## Pavel_sad

Добрый день помогите скачать. Заранее спасибо.
http://infostart.ru/public/91899/
http://infostart.ru/public/99074/
http://infostart.ru/public/102456/
http://infostart.ru/public/149025/

----------


## pups23

> Всем добрый день. Буду благодарен, если кто-то поможет.
> http://infostart.ru/public/75107/


http://rghost.ru/41082607

---------- Post added at 09:43 ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 ----------




> Скачайте пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/75613/
> Заранее, большое спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/41082620

---------- Post added at 09:50 ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 ----------




> Скачайте плиз http://infostart.ru/public/115158/ Заранее Благодарен


http://rghost.ru/41082668

---------- Post added at 11:09 ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 ----------




> Добрый день помогите скачать. Заранее спасибо.
> http://infostart.ru/public/91899/
> http://infostart.ru/public/99074/
> http://infostart.ru/public/102456/
> http://infostart.ru/public/149025/


http://rghost.ru/41083285

----------

Agema (22.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), aristid (22.10.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012), eanknd (22.10.2012), jamais (08.11.2012), lekhaplaton (22.10.2012), NikAntonina (23.10.2012), Pavel_sad (22.10.2012), Semper (24.10.2012), staas_ya (22.10.2012), Tisa (22.10.2012), YarkoSolnishko (22.10.2012), Zlata18 (23.10.2012), Zombokotik (16.11.2012)

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/155138/
http://infostart.ru/public/128696/
http://infostart.ru/public/82049/
http://infostart.ru/public/96519/
http://infostart.ru/public/118319/
http://infostart.ru/public/61910/
http://infostart.ru/public/85874/
http://infostart.ru/public/102023/
http://infostart.ru/public/96133/
помогите с этими обработками

----------


## pups23

> http://infostart.ru/public/155138/
> http://infostart.ru/public/128696/
> http://infostart.ru/public/82049/
> http://infostart.ru/public/96519/
> http://infostart.ru/public/118319/
> http://infostart.ru/public/61910/
> http://infostart.ru/public/85874/
> http://infostart.ru/public/102023/
> http://infostart.ru/public/96133/
> помогите с этими обработками


http://rghost.ru/41085277

----------

Agema (22.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012), dj-eva (23.10.2012), eanknd (22.10.2012), lenaonly (30.10.2012), NikAntonina (23.10.2012), ol-enk (26.10.2012), staas_ya (23.10.2012), YarkoSolnishko (22.10.2012)

----------


## tatimtv

http://infostart.ru/public/96219/

Помогите скачать обработку для переноса остатков из УТ в БП. 
(которая раньше ссылка была, там файла уже нет)

----------


## pups23

> http://infostart.ru/public/96219/
> 
> Помогите скачать обработку для переноса остатков из УТ в БП. 
> (которая раньше ссылка была, там файла уже нет)


http://rghost.ru/41089143

----------

Agema (22.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), borisusman (25.10.2012), staas_ya (25.10.2012), tatimtv (22.10.2012)

----------


## d,ogan

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/120927/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/81261/files/
Обе для организации звонков с 1С

----------


## alex7854

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
Расчет плановой себестоимости для УПП
http://infostart.ru/public/78282/files/

----------


## mestny

Здравствуйте всем. Можно попросить вот это чудо: http://infostart.ru/public/157626/  Просто предел мечтаний для меня ...

----------


## montecri100

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
> Расчет плановой себестоимости для УПП
> http://infostart.ru/public/78282/files/


http://rghost.ru/41106309

----------

alex7854 (25.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), staas_ya (24.10.2012)

----------


## dj-eva

> http://rghost.ru/41085277


спасибочки

----------


## mestny

> Здравствуйте всем. Можно попросить вот это чудо: http://infostart.ru/public/157626/  Просто предел мечтаний для меня ...


Ладно, время уходит, отбой тогда...  В конце концов, не такие уж большие деньги.

----------


## Michel736

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/60833/ Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## Dimok Lab

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать пару обработок:
http://infostart.ru/public/15885/
http://infostart.ru/public/77437/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## aristid

Скачайте пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/157626/ и http://infostart.ru/public/127679/
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## sergeyoskol

Добрый день.
А поможет кто-нибудь скачать вот эту полезность
http://infostart.ru/public/156879

С большим спасибо.

----------


## Vadimst1

> Добрый день.
> А поможет кто-нибудь скачать вот эту полезность
> http://infostart.ru/public/156879
> 
> С большим спасибо.


rghost.ru/41141046

----------

Andruhin (29.10.2012), sergeyoskol (25.10.2012), staas_ya (25.10.2012)

----------


## MrSkyrim

Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/87535/

----------


## pups23

> Ладно, время уходит, отбой тогда...  В конце концов, не такие уж большие деньги.


http://rghost.ru/41164818

---------- Post added at 13:57 ---------- Previous post was at 13:55 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/87535/


http://rghost.ru/41164852

----------

Andruhin (29.10.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012), eanknd (26.10.2012), kozin (28.10.2012), MrSkyrim (26.10.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), staas_ya (29.10.2012)

----------


## YarkoSolnishko

Помогите, пожалуйста, с этими обработками:
http://infostart.ru/public/157259/
http://infostart.ru/public/85136/
http://infostart.ru/public/157368/

Заранее огромное СПАСИБО

----------


## CBLoner

Помогите пожалуйста скачать! 

http://infostart.ru/public/92963/
http://infostart.ru/public/114777/
http://infostart.ru/public/105799/
http://infostart.ru/public/94690/
http://infostart.ru/public/127766/

Огромное спасибо заранее!!

И если есть у кого внешняя печатная форма "Счета на оплату покупателю" для УНФ 1.4 - поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

Всем заранее огроменное спасибо!

----------


## аа123аа

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!!!!

http://infostart.ru/public/156675/files/

----------


## virusII

Нужна такая штука http://infostart.ru/public/122215/, заранее благодарен

----------


## CBLoner

> Нужна такая штука http://infostart.ru/public/122215/, заранее благодарен


http://rghost.ru/41219184

Пользуйся.

----------

Agema (29.10.2012), Andruhin (29.10.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012), Dimidy (14.11.2012), eanknd (29.10.2012), jamais (08.11.2012), katen1ka (28.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), staas_ya (29.10.2012), Tisa (28.10.2012)

----------


## Vadimst1

> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!!!!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/156675/files/


rghost.ru/41224918

----------

Andruhin (29.10.2012), staas_ya (30.10.2012)

----------


## al1961

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/157048/
http://infostart.ru/public/157223/
http://infostart.ru/public/157218/
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## inoks

> Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/157048/
> http://infostart.ru/public/157223/
> http://infostart.ru/public/157218/
> Буду очень признателен.


http://db.tt/14Bl8AQ9

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/127079/ 
помогите достать

----------


## pups23

> http://infostart.ru/public/127079/ 
> помогите достать


http://depositfiles.com/files/7ec9dpp17

----------

dj-eva (29.10.2012), staas_ya (30.10.2012)

----------


## DeAngor

http://infostart.ru/public/117647/files/ буду очень признателен.

----------


## Vadimst1

> http://infostart.ru/public/117647/files/ буду очень признателен.


depositfiles.com/files/q3sost8wb

----------

Agema (29.10.2012), DeAngor (30.10.2012), eanknd (30.10.2012)

----------


## Светулек

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать реестр для 1с82 БП вот отсюда: http://infostart.ru/public/16204/files/

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/158517/
http://infostart.ru/public/158491/
http://infostart.ru/public/156819/
очень интересны разработки, плиз, помогите с ними

----------


## vlboy

А куда эта ссылка?

---------- Post added at 12:20 ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 ----------




> http://db.tt/14Bl8AQ9


http://db.tt/14Bl8AQ9

Куда эта ссылка?

----------


## drKtulhu

Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
http://infostart.ru/public/104072/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## pups23

> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать реестр для 1с82 БП вот отсюда: http://infostart.ru/public/16204/files/


http://rghost.ru/41233056

---------- Post added at 12:43 ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 ----------




> Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
> http://infostart.ru/public/104072/
> Заранее спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/41233074

----------

Agema (30.10.2012), drKtulhu (30.10.2012), Oleg20 (23.11.2012), SLK01 (30.10.2012), staas_ya (30.10.2012), YarkoSolnishko (30.10.2012), Светулек (30.10.2012)

----------


## CBLoner

Помогите пожалуйста скачать!

http://infostart.ru/public/92963/
http://infostart.ru/public/114777/
http://infostart.ru/public/105799/
http://infostart.ru/public/94690/
http://infostart.ru/public/127766/

Огромное спасибо заранее!!

И если есть у кого внешняя печатная форма "Счета на оплату покупателю" для УНФ 1.4 - поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

Всем заранее огроменное спасибо!

----------


## gbuh

Помогите скачать вот эту обработку: http://infostart.ru/public/141216/
Ссылка уже была, но файл удален.
Спасибо. 
sale1967@mail.ru

----------


## GarikGuru

Добрый день, господа!!! Подскажите в чем загвоздка: 1с 8.2 ЗУП работает в режиме "клиент-сервер" районный коэфициент почемуто считает правильно, но распределяется по источникам не верно. Либо начислений нет, а районный почему-то естьИИ Если базу загрузить в режиме "файловый", то сразу становиться все прекрасно.... В чем загвоздка и как ее решитьИИ? ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО... заранее спасибо...

----------


## pups23

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/92963/
> http://infostart.ru/public/114777/
> http://infostart.ru/public/105799/
> http://infostart.ru/public/94690/
> http://infostart.ru/public/127766/
> 
> Огромное спасибо заранее!!
> ...


http://rghost.ru/41252399

---------- Post added at 11:16 ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 ----------




> Помогите скачать вот эту обработку: http://infostart.ru/public/141216/
> Ссылка уже была, но файл удален.
> Спасибо. 
> sale1967@mail.ru


http://rghost.ru/41252413

----------

Agema (31.10.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012), CBLoner (06.11.2012), eanknd (31.10.2012), katen1ka (28.11.2012), Oleg20 (23.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), YarkoSolnishko (31.10.2012)

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/158517/
http://infostart.ru/public/158491/
http://infostart.ru/public/156819/
очень интересны разработки, плиз, помогите с ними

----------


## pups23

> http://infostart.ru/public/158517/
> http://infostart.ru/public/158491/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156819/
> очень интересны разработки, плиз, помогите с ними


http://rghost.ru/41252778

----------

Agema (31.10.2012), al1961 (31.10.2012), Cqazqaz (31.10.2012), Dimidy (14.11.2012), dj-eva (31.10.2012), eanknd (31.10.2012), katen1ka (28.11.2012), milena7 (19.11.2012), Oleg20 (23.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), YarkoSolnishko (31.10.2012)

----------


## dj-eva

> http://rghost.ru/41252778


разрешите поблагодарить Вас.:blush:

----------


## aristid

Помогите скачать эту обработку, очень нужно.




> Скачайте пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/127679/
> Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## kovireshad

Помогите пожалуйста скачать  

Ведомость по взаиморасчетам с контрагентами

http://infostart.ru/public/90348/

Ведомость по взаиморасчетам с контрагентами с документами движения (Как в ТиС 7.7)  
http://infostart.ru/public/58235/

----------


## Vadimst1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать  
> 
> Ведомость по взаиморасчетам с контрагентами
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/90348/
> 
> Ведомость по взаиморасчетам с контрагентами с документами движения (Как в ТиС 7.7)  
> http://infostart.ru/public/58235/


depositfiles.com/files/ywz516dx7

----------

kovireshad (31.10.2012)

----------


## al1961

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/157048/
http://infostart.ru/public/157223/
http://infostart.ru/public/157218/
Буду очень признателен

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/86509/files/
а с этим поможете?

----------


## kovireshad

Помогите скачать. пожалуйста, 
http://infostart.ru/public/156263/

----------


## drKtulhu

помогите скачать "обновления нескольких баз однотипных конфигураций"
http://infostart.ru/public/106228/
думаю будет интересно у кого много однотипных баз.

----------


## kovireshad

Как скачать с дропбокса, не получается, открывает его окно и все, я там зарегистрировалась, а что дальше не знаю

----------


## Agema

> Как скачать с дропбокса, не получается, открывает его окно и все, я там зарегистрировалась, а что дальше не знаю


 Этот чувак дает ссылку не на скачивание файлов, а что-то типа реферала (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%E5%F4%E5%F0%E0%EB, Что такое реферал-система- http://viktorsite.narod.ru/referal.htm). Только поощряется не деньгами, а привлекает новых пользователей на дропбох, и получает дополнительное место на сервере (500Mb за юзера)

----------


## nika74

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь пожалйста вынрузкой данных из ТИС в БП 2.0 и из 1С 7.7 в БП 2.0
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ZlobeN

Приветствую! Помогите пожалуйста с "Менеджер настроек пользователей. Версия 2.0+"
http://infostart.ru/public/158825/
Может аналог какой есть.
Заранее премного благодарен.
consulfedor@hotmail.com

----------


## Vadimst1

Agema  ему понятен смысл его ссылок он и счастлив.вы бы все давно уже скинулись одному человеку.пусть он купит доступ на инфостарт.раз в день зайдет да скачает то что люди просили.один пупс23 тут деньги тратит

----------


## asidora

Да кому это надо  ? пока есть на свете дур*ки жить нам стало быть с руки. вон одному делать нечего и скачивает  всем.всех это устраивает.особенно dj-eva  каждый день даже по несколько раз просит.мне бы уже давно стыдно стало так унижаться.. а он тока и рад что ему на спасибо нажмут

----------


## Vadimst1

я и смотрю.вчера выложил обработку. скачали меньше чем за сутки и с учетом того что вчера весь день форум не работал  58 раз а спасибо сказал 1 человек

----------


## kovireshad

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
Печать документов от контрагента 
http://infostart.ru/public/84224/

----------


## MrSkyrim

Скачайте пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/123769/
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------

borz10 (25.11.2012)

----------


## pups23

MrSkyrim
http://rghost.ru/41291815

---------- Post added at 08:48 ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 ----------




> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
> Печать документов от контрагента 
> http://infostart.ru/public/84224/


http://rghost.ru/41291830

----------

borz10 (25.11.2012), Dimidy (14.11.2012), Oleg20 (23.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), Ленок444 (06.11.2012)

----------


## MariaMuhina

У кого есть обработка http://infostart.ru/public/115604? Киньте, пожалуйста, на kazantseva.maria@gmail.com

----------

Ленок444 (06.11.2012)

----------


## Vadimst1

> У кого есть обработка http://infostart.ru/public/115604? Киньте, пожалуйста, на kazantseva.maria@gmail.com


file-space.org/files/get/rRHJV0rESM/nachislenouplachenopfr.dcf.html

----------

Dimidy (14.11.2012), MariaMuhina (14.11.2012), Oleg20 (23.11.2012), pilgrim_nata (07.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012)

----------


## drKtulhu

помогите скачать "обновления нескольких баз однотипных конфигураций"
http://infostart.ru/public/106228/
думаю будет интересно у кого много однотипных баз.

----------


## deusbase

Пожалуйста помогите скачать 
Дни Рождения ЗУП (Настройка для отчёта "Списки сотрудников организаций"

http://infostart.ru/public/100743/

----------


## pups23

> помогите скачать "обновления нескольких баз однотипных конфигураций"
> http://infostart.ru/public/106228/
> думаю будет интересно у кого много однотипных баз.


http://rghost.ru/41298097

---------- Post added at 15:26 ---------- Previous post was at 15:25 ----------




> Пожалуйста помогите скачать 
> Дни Рождения ЗУП (Настройка для отчёта "Списки сотрудников организаций"
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/100743/


http://rghost.ru/41298123

----------

Agema (04.11.2012), staas_ya (06.11.2012)

----------


## PopovichPavelA

Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/21078/
Приведение ОС к инструкции 148н (162н)

----------


## ZlobeN

Приветствую! Помогите пожалуйста с "Менеджер настроек пользователей. Версия 2.0+"
http://infostart.ru/public/158825/
 Может аналог какой есть.
 Заранее премного благодарен.
consulfedor@hotmail.com

----------


## nika74

Здравствуйте, а можете еще раз разместить выгрузку из ТИС в бух 2.0 Сслыка не работает.
Заранее благодарна.

----------


## MrSkyrim

Очень нужны примеры по получению оптимального размера шрифта http://infostart.ru/public/123769/files/
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Светулек

Срочно, пожалуйста, очень нужна такая разработка "Отчет по Продажам (Валовая прибыль)" вот отсюда: http://infostart.ru/public/127675/.
Зараннее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Vadimst1

> Срочно, пожалуйста, очень нужна такая разработка "Отчет по Продажам (Валовая прибыль)" вот отсюда: http://infostart.ru/public/127675/.
> Зараннее огромное спасибо!


file-space.org/files/get/oFDz3_MAeU/otchet-po-prodazham.html

----------

eanknd (06.11.2012), staas_ya (06.11.2012)

----------


## Galla

Помогите скачать :
http://infostart.ru/public/103120/ или http://infostart.ru/public/102519/.
Ранее была ссылка на http://infostart.ru/public/103120/, но ее удалили.

----------


## al1961

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/157048/
http://infostart.ru/public/157223/
http://infostart.ru/public/157218/
Буду очень признателен

----------


## myjunuor

скачайте плиз 
http://infostart.ru/public/159584/
http://infostart.ru/public/159387/

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/158909/
http://infostart.ru/public/152482/
Я ЗНАЮ..ЕСТЬ НА САЙТЕ ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ, ПОМОГИТЕ С ОБРАБОТКОЙ

----------


## Pavel_sad

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/137350/

----------


## Zide

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане. 

Буду признателен, если поможете скачать 

http://infostart.ru/public/156571/

Отметку "Поблагодарили" гарантирую.

----------


## Kotishco

> http://infostart.ru/public/158909/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152482/
> Я ЗНАЮ..ЕСТЬ НА САЙТЕ ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ, ПОМОГИТЕ С ОБРАБОТКОЙ


 Ой! И мне такие нужны. ОЧЕНЬ!!!

----------


## Vadimst1

> скачайте плиз 
> http://infostart.ru/public/159584/
> http://infostart.ru/public/159387/


file-space.org/files/get/LWlN1jfCxG/888.rar.html

---------- Post added at 10:43 ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 ----------




> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане. 
> 
> Буду признателен, если поможете скачать 
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/156571/
> 
> Отметку "Поблагодарили" гарантирую.


file-space.org/files/get/vzCYjwyxUL/udalennayapodderzhka.epf.html

----------

Dax2005 (07.11.2012), eanknd (07.11.2012), staas_ya (14.11.2012), vlboy (07.11.2012), Zide (07.11.2012)

----------


## myjunuor

какой то вирусняк грузится




> file-space.org/files/get/LWlN1jfCxG/888.rar.html
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> file-space.org/files/get/vzCYjwyxUL/udalennayapodderzhka.epf.html

----------


## Vadimst1

> какой то вирусняк грузится


не . . это называется глупый каспер.только он так может .. если я выложил файл значит он побывал на моем пк. значит вирусы исключены

----------


## mr.lefthander

> какой то вирусняк грузится


Нормально все скачалось. ;) И каспер ничего не возражал...

----------


## myjunuor

загружается только EXE-шный файл после открытия которого всякая хр... устанавливается и антивир чуть ли на матом на это ругается и нет никакого архива, может на другой сервис выложите или на почту пришлете my_junuor@mail.ru? :)



> не . . это называется глупый каспер.только он так может .. если я выложил файл значит он побывал на моем пк. значит вирусы исключены

----------


## Алексей 163

вам все пишут что все нормально скачивается ...вы читайте хоть что вы делаете ..галочки поубирайте все..касперский отключите а лучше выкиньте он практически бесполезный ..поверьте

----------


## mr.lefthander

> загружается только EXE-шный файл после открытия которого всякая хр... устанавливается и антивир чуть ли на матом на это ругается и нет никакого архива, может на другой сервис выложите или на почту пришлете my_junuor@mail.ru? :)


Понятно, надо этот экзешник сохранить и запустить и типа потом выбрать сохранить - этот экзешник, по сути загрузчик файла.  ;)

----------


## sergeyoskol

Добрый день.
Окажите помощь в получении вот такой вот штуки http://infostart.ru/public/21382/
 Большое спасибо :)

----------


## bezrab

Господа, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/152363/files/ , оч полезная вещица по обмену между конфами. Сам грызу эту тему третий месяц. но видимо умишка не хватает.....Огромная просьба......

----------


## MrYasenok

Добрый день!!! Очень-очень прошу помочь скачать обработочку http://infostart.ru/public/15898/ Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## igori3333

Добрый день

Если нетрудно, сможете помочь в скачивании "Автоматическая генерация штрих-кодов" -  http://infostart.ru/public/142847/

Спасибо

----------


## jedymaster

Люди добрые помогите скачать данную обработку http://infostart.ru/public/145611/files/ . За ранее благодарствую!!!

----------


## d1t2m3

> Отчет о численности и среднемесячной начисленной зарплате (8.1) - http://infostart.ru/public/69019/
> Отчет по больничным листам (для ЗБУ 8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/84983/
> Справка сотруднику в банки и в центр занятости ЗБУ (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/90511/
> Внешняя печатная форма Т-11а для документа Регистрация разовых начислений в ЗИК БУ8 и ЗУП8 - http://infostart.ru/public/93610/
> Выгрузка в банк ВТБ 24 для ЗУП и ЗБУ (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/101434/
> Доплата за замещение (с проверкой при переходящем периоде расчета) (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/104597/
> Расчетный листок для ЗКБУ 8.2 - http://infostart.ru/public/117304/
> Спасибо!
> http://rghost.ru/40380551



возможно ли это перезалить?

вообще больше всего интересует Отчет по больничным листам (для ЗБУ 8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/84983/ кровь из носу как нужна :(((

----------


## alex2tyumen

> Отчет о численности и среднемесячной начисленной зарплате (8.1) - http://infostart.ru/public/69019/
> Доплата за замещение (с проверкой при переходящем периоде расчета) (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/104597/


http://rghost.ru/41442153
http://rghost.ru/41442152

---------- Post added at 07:07 ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/103120/ или http://infostart.ru/public/102519/.
> Ранее была ссылка на http://infostart.ru/public/103120/, но ее удалили.


http://rghost.ru/41442191
http://rghost.ru/41442193

---------- Post added at 07:08 ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 ----------




> Очень нужны примеры по получению оптимального размера шрифта http://infostart.ru/public/123769/files/
> Заранее большое спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/41442199

---------- Post added at 07:14 ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 ----------




> Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
> http://infostart.ru/public/104072/
> Заранее спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/41442222

----------

Agema (09.11.2012), al1961 (09.11.2012), bentim (13.11.2012), eanknd (09.11.2012), Galla (09.11.2012), Kotishco (09.11.2012), milena7 (19.11.2012), staas_ya (14.11.2012)

----------


## al1961

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/157048/
http://infostart.ru/public/157223/
http://infostart.ru/public/157218/
Буду очень признателен

----------


## Kotishco

Очень хотелось бы посмотреть
http://infostart.ru/public/158909/
Если есть возможность помогите. Спасибо.

----------


## dj-eva

> http://infostart.ru/public/158909/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152482/
> Я ЗНАЮ..ЕСТЬ НА САЙТЕ ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ, ПОМОГИТЕ С ОБРАБОТКОЙ


НЕУЖЕЛИ НЕТ НИКОГО?

----------


## M_a_s_i_k

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
очень хочется посмотреть
http://infostart.ru/public/77773/
за ранее спасибо.

----------


## Vadimst1

> Добрый день.
> Окажите помощь в получении вот такой вот штуки http://infostart.ru/public/21382/
>  Большое спасибо :)


rghost.ru/41445600

---------- Post added at 12:11 ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 ----------




> Добрый день
> 
> Если нетрудно, сможете помочь в скачивании "Автоматическая генерация штрих-кодов" -  http://infostart.ru/public/142847/
> 
> Спасибо


rghost.ru/41445670

----------

Agema (09.11.2012), eanknd (09.11.2012), sergeyoskol (11.11.2012), staas_ya (14.11.2012)

----------


## niccin

если есть возможность  помогите вытянуть http://infostart.ru/public/93119/files/ эту обработку , а то буха жалко сидит руками делает

----------


## alex2tyumen

> если есть возможность  помогите вытянуть http://infostart.ru/public/93119/files/ эту обработку , а то буха жалко сидит руками делает


http://rghost.ru/41451305

----------

Agema (09.11.2012), Galla (10.11.2012), katen1ka (28.11.2012), milena7 (19.11.2012), niccin (12.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), staas_ya (14.11.2012), StalkerAkella (13.12.2012)

----------


## eanknd

Всем привет!
Помогите, пожалуйста:

Коэффициент оборачиваемости товарного запаса
http://infostart.ru/public/97884/

Спасибо большое!

---------- Post added at 18:01 ---------- Previous post was at 17:58 ----------

и вот это:

Анализ продаж и оборачиваемости для УТ 10.3, УТ 11
http://infostart.ru/public/94855/

----------


## Alex121

Скачайте пожалуйста 

http://infostart.ru/public/126954/

----------


## alex2tyumen

> Скачайте пожалуйста 
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/126954/


http://rghost.ru/41464856

----------

Agema (10.11.2012), Alex121 (10.11.2012), Galla (10.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (14.11.2012)

----------


## d,ogan

Скачайте пожалуйста 

http://infostart.ru/public/124043/

Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## d,ogan

> Скачайте пожалуйста 
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/124043/
> 
> Заранее благодарю!!!


Спасибо уже не актуален. Уже скачал.

----------


## bezrab

Прошу помочь с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/152363/files/ ,заранее благодарен.

----------


## Pavel_sad

Помогите скачать плиз
http://infostart.ru/public/137350/

----------


## Satyrn

> Помогите скачать :
> http://infostart.ru/public/103120/ или http://infostart.ru/public/102519/.
> Ранее была ссылка на http://infostart.ru/public/103120/, но ее удалили.


 У версии лайт почти все функции урезаны, толку от нее мало, мы полноценную брали там поинтереснее, есть еще над чем автору поработать.

----------


## andreyVPA

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/101393/files/
Благодарю за помощь!

----------


## EVB

срочно надо:http://infostart.ru/public/156819/
http://infostart.ru/public/143314/ ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

----------


## DMLangepas

есть у кого Автотранспортное управление?
нужна конфигурация. помогите... cf файлик пожалуйста
kudr.1989@yandex.ru

----------


## Валентина2012

помогите,пожалуйста,скачат  ь
http://infostart.ru/public/15482/

----------


## Vadimst1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/101393/files/
> Благодарю за помощь!


file-space.org/files/get/SA7V1R2TZs/psidrs.txt.html

----------

Agema (13.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (14.11.2012)

----------


## Mick99

ребяты помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/150595/
Спасибо![COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## starki

Помогите скачать ТТН и 1-Т(в ред. Постановления №1208 от 30.12.2011) почти под все конфигурации.
Свежая, октябрьская обработка.
http://infostart.ru/public/154427/

----------


## Vadimst1

> Помогите скачать ТТН и 1-Т(в ред. Постановления №1208 от 30.12.2011) почти под все конфигурации.
> Свежая, октябрьская обработка.
> http://infostart.ru/public/154427/


file-space.org/files/get/hNoI7rm2qi/ttn.html

----------

Никол_ай (20.11.2012)

----------


## starki

> file-space.org/files/get/hNoI7rm2qi/ttn.html


Благодарю пресильно!

----------


## Недатепа

Помогите скачать .
http://infostart.ru/public/87874/

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста этот инструмент 1С:
http://infostart.ru/public/152175/
Большое спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Satyrn

http://infostart.ru/public/140432/ли есть возможность скачайте эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/140432/

----------


## pups23

> http://infostart.ru/public/140432/ли есть возможность скачайте эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/140432/


http://rghost.ru/41558573

---------- Post added at 09:01 ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 ----------




> Скачайте пожалуйста этот инструмент 1С:
> http://infostart.ru/public/152175/
> Большое спасибо за помощь!


http://rghost.ru/41558583

---------- Post added at 09:02 ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 ----------




> Помогите скачать .
> http://infostart.ru/public/87874/


http://rghost.ru/41558596

----------

Agema (14.11.2012), aristid (19.11.2012), bentim (19.11.2012), Cqazqaz (27.11.2012), eanknd (22.11.2012), Kep50 (23.11.2012), milena7 (19.11.2012), NikAntonina (16.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), romann55 (15.11.2012), Satyrn (14.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (14.11.2012), YarkoSolnishko (15.11.2012), Zlata18 (14.11.2012), Недатепа (14.11.2012)

----------


## stump

Помогите пожалуйста скачать ИНВ-15 для 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/125664/

----------


## Drekler

Здравствуйте, добрые люди помогите.
Очень нужно: 
http://infostart.ru/public/101948/
http://infostart.ru/public/63851/
http://infostart.ru/public/121731/
http://infostart.ru/public/152472/
http://infostart.ru/public/78701/
Буду при много благодарна, так как зуп меня скоро доканает:(

----------


## alex2tyumen

> http://infostart.ru/public/101948/


http://rghost.ru/41561349

----------

Drekler (15.11.2012), Satyrn (14.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (16.11.2012), Zlata18 (14.11.2012)

----------


## xdoker

Доброго времени суток.

Будьте добры раздобыть вот эту штуку:     http://infostart.ru/public/104043/

----------


## mailann

помогие скачать с infostart http://infostart.ru/public/81994/

----------


## pups23

> помогие скачать с infostart http://infostart.ru/public/81994/


http://rghost.ru/41581911

----------

bentim (19.11.2012), Kotishco (16.11.2012), lekhaplaton (19.11.2012), ludanli43 (15.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), staas_ya (16.11.2012)

----------


## mailann

Большое спасибо

----------


## Satyrn

*pups23*,дай хоть номер кошелька, а то уже не удобно просить на халяву.

----------


## Gasya

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/148325/ - Печать и хранение договоров
Спасибо.

----------


## pups23

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/148325/ - Печать и хранение договоров
> Спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/41592429

---------- Post added at 20:58 ---------- Previous post was at 20:57 ----------




> *pups23*,дай хоть номер кошелька, а то уже не удобно просить на халяву.


Думал, уже об этом, чтоб завести на всех

----------

eanknd (22.11.2012), Gasya (15.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), staas_ya (16.11.2012), vstud (20.11.2012), YarkoSolnishko (19.11.2012), ZapMos (21.12.2012)

----------


## mr.lefthander

> *pups23*,дай хоть номер кошелька, а то уже не удобно просить на халяву.


Странно, но на инфостарте месяц доступа стоит 800 рублей. :dance:

----------


## bezrab

Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/152363/ нужная штуковина. заранее благодарен.

----------


## EVB

неужели никто не поможет? срочно надо:http://infostart.ru/public/156819/
http://infostart.ru/public/143314/ ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## Nina-mia

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/142687/
заранее спасибо

----------


## pups23

> Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/152363/ нужная штуковина. заранее благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/41600609

---------- Post added at 10:37 ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 ----------




> неужели никто не поможет? срочно надо:http://infostart.ru/public/156819/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143314/ ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!


http://rghost.ru/41600630
http://rghost.ru/41600638

---------- Post added at 10:38 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------




> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/142687/
> заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/41600649

---------- Post added at 10:39 ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 ----------




> Странно, но на инфостарте месяц доступа стоит 800 рублей. :dance:


Что смешного хочешь покупай, хочешь скидывайся

----------

666999 (19.11.2012), Agema (16.11.2012), Casp77 (20.11.2012), Cqazqaz (27.11.2012), EVB (19.11.2012), Galla (17.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (16.11.2012), Ленок444 (19.11.2012)

----------


## sergitx

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/75089/

----------


## pups23

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/75089/


http://rghost.ru/41601158

----------

Agema (16.11.2012), romann55 (20.11.2012), sergitx (21.11.2012), staas_ya (16.11.2012)

----------


## bardak

Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь поможет скачать, внешние печатные формы
http://infostart.ru/public/150203/
http://infostart.ru/public/153638/
http://infostart.ru/public/151832/
 Спасибо.

----------


## pups23

> Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь поможет скачать, внешние печатные формы
> http://infostart.ru/public/150203/
> http://infostart.ru/public/153638/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151832/
>  Спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/41603175

----------

bardak (16.11.2012), Casp77 (20.11.2012), eanknd (22.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), romann55 (20.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (16.11.2012), viktor2009 (20.11.2012)

----------


## aristid

Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/127679/
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## pups23

> Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/127679/
> Заранее большое спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/41604571

----------

aristid (19.11.2012), Cqazqaz (27.11.2012), Galla (17.11.2012), staas_ya (16.11.2012)

----------


## Agema

TovCheck.rar (164 Bytes) -? они мне без надобности, просто архив без полезной информации)))

----------


## bardak

> http://rghost.ru/41603175


Что-то нет ничего в архиве толкового, кроме текстового файла с текстом "Первая платная".

----------


## d,ogan

> http://rghost.ru/41603175


Там ничего нет пустой архив

----------


## pups23

http://rghost.ru/41612957 ошибка вышла *bardak*

----------

bardak (18.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012)

----------


## Большой Гарри

Добрый день. Помогите, плиз, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/146424/   спасибо. oooist@inbox.ru

----------


## pups23

> Добрый день. Помогите, плиз, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/146424/   спасибо. oooist@inbox.ru


http://rghost.ru/41632972

----------

Cqazqaz (27.11.2012), NikAntonina (21.11.2012), staas_ya (19.11.2012)

----------


## Светулек

Добрый день.Пожалуйста, помогите, очень нужен отчет по реализации для БП 82 вот отсюда: http://infostart.ru/public/57608/.

----------


## pups23

> Добрый день.Пожалуйста, помогите, очень нужен отчет по реализации для БП 82 вот отсюда: http://infostart.ru/public/57608/.


http://rghost.ru/41634810

----------

aristid (19.11.2012), Kep50 (23.11.2012), milena7 (19.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (19.11.2012), ZapMos (21.12.2012), Светулек (18.11.2012)

----------


## DI0XA

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста скачать с новые формы для почты с http://infostart.ru/public/63492/ Очень нужно! avfedyukevich@yandex.ru

----------


## Светулек

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## kuv

Помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень надо!

http://infostart.ru/public/138745/

----------


## pups23

> Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста скачать с новые формы для почты с http://infostart.ru/public/63492/ Очень нужно! avfedyukevich@yandex.ru


http://rghost.ru/41657028

---------- Post added at 20:22 ---------- Previous post was at 20:20 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень надо!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/138745/


http://rghost.ru/41657049

----------

DI0XA (19.11.2012), kuv (18.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), staas_ya (19.11.2012)

----------


## kuv

Спасибо Большое!

----------


## dmd22

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/104548/
Заранее спасибо!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pups23

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/104548/
> Заранее спасибо!!!!!!!!!


http://rghost.ru/41665033

----------

Agema (19.11.2012), dmd22 (19.11.2012), EVB (20.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), staas_ya (19.11.2012), Ленок444 (19.11.2012)

----------


## aristid

Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=148992 и http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=148994
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## dirixle

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/122200/

----------


## Dimmas

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/19753/.
Заранее спасибо. мыло : void@unsup.ru

----------


## Wasp16

http://infostart.ru/public/161276/files/index.php
заранее спасибо огромнейшее!!!

----------


## pups23

> Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=148992 и http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=148994
> Заранее большое спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/41669595

---------- Post added at 14:35 ---------- Previous post was at 14:34 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/122200/


http://rghost.ru/41669608

---------- Post added at 14:36 ---------- Previous post was at 14:35 ----------




> Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/19753/.
> Заранее спасибо. мыло : void@unsup.ru


http://rghost.ru/41669633

---------- Post added at 14:37 ---------- Previous post was at 14:36 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/161276/files/index.php
> заранее спасибо огромнейшее!!!


http://rghost.ru/41669684

----------

Agema (19.11.2012), aristid (19.11.2012), Dimmas (19.11.2012), dirixle (19.11.2012), eanknd (22.11.2012), mvk2007 (22.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), romann55 (20.11.2012), Semper (22.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (19.11.2012)

----------


## bardak

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/152576/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Alekzander

Будьте добры, помогите вот с этим отчётом: http://infostart.ru/public/120086/
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## pups23

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/152576/
> Заранее благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/41677707

---------- Post added at 19:43 ---------- Previous post was at 19:42 ----------




> Будьте добры, помогите вот с этим отчётом: http://infostart.ru/public/120086/
> Спасибо заранее!


http://rghost.ru/41677759

----------

bardak (20.11.2012), eanknd (22.11.2012), staas_ya (21.11.2012)

----------


## Alekzander

> http://rghost.ru/41677759


Вот спасибо!

----------


## solarx

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/78049/

----------


## pups23

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/78049/


http://narod.ru/disk/63844425001.81d...OBaze.erf.html

----------

666999 (25.11.2012), Agema (20.11.2012), Casp77 (20.11.2012), Cqazqaz (28.11.2012), solarx (20.11.2012), staas_ya (21.11.2012), ZapMos (21.12.2012)

----------


## tulke

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
«Программное заполнение настроек СКД» или «Как сделать отчёт на СКД с понятным для пользователя интерфейсом»

http://infostart.ru/public/154236/
Спасибо

----------


## alex2tyumen

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> «Программное заполнение настроек СКД» или «Как сделать отчёт на СКД с понятным для пользователя интерфейсом»
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/154236/


http://rghost.ru/41690768

----------

Agema (20.11.2012), aristid (22.11.2012), FLYYY_ru (20.11.2012), romann55 (20.11.2012), solarx (20.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (21.11.2012), tulke (20.11.2012), ZapMos (21.12.2012)

----------


## kalinin_dmitry

помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/68190/files/
d-kalinin@yandex.ru

----------


## alex2tyumen

> помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/68190/files/


http://rghost.ru/41706243

----------

kvestn (17.12.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (21.11.2012)

----------


## tapvic2

помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/75790/files/
спасибо

----------


## alex2tyumen

> помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/75790/files/


http://rghost.ru/41706709

----------

Kotishco (21.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (21.11.2012), tapvic2 (21.11.2012)

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/158909/
http://infostart.ru/public/152482/
НУ ПОМОГИТЕ, ПЛИЗ

----------


## liberto

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/65849/

почта: ero-anatolij@inbox.ru

----------


## Zladock

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/139836/
mail - zladock@pisem.net

----------


## alex2tyumen

> помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/75790/files/


http://rghost.ru/41706709



> http://infostart.ru/public/158909/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152482/
> НУ ПОМОГИТЕ, ПЛИЗ


http://rghost.ru/41708650
http://rghost.ru/41708653

---------- Post added at 11:10 ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 ----------




> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/139836/
> mail - zladock@pisem.net


http://rghost.ru/41708673

---------- Post added at 11:11 ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 ----------




> помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/65849/


http://rghost.ru/41708685

----------

Agema (21.11.2012), alex125it (21.11.2012), Cqazqaz (28.11.2012), katen1ka (28.11.2012), Kotishco (21.11.2012), lenaonly (21.12.2012), liberto (21.11.2012), relmvk (04.12.2012), romann55 (21.11.2012), SLK01 (24.11.2012), staas_ya (21.11.2012), StalkerAkella (13.12.2012), ZapMos (21.12.2012), Zladock (21.11.2012)

----------


## al1961

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
Выгрузка номенклатуры с ценами и штрихкодами из Комплексной автоматизации в Штрих-М Кассир
http://infostart.ru/public/157218/
Загрузка отчета кассовой смены из Штрих-М Кассир в Комплексную автоматизацию
http://infostart.ru/public/157223/
Загрузка номенклатуры в комплексную автоматизацию в формате Штрих-М 
http://infostart.ru/public/157048/ 
Заранее СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!

----------


## pups23

> помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/65849/
> 
> почта: ero-anatolij@inbox.ru


http://rghost.ru/41709236

----------

alex125it (21.11.2012), mvk2007 (22.11.2012), staas_ya (21.11.2012)

----------


## steptostep

Помогите скачать
Расчет стоимости изделия по спецификации (для УПП 8.2) http://infostart.ru/public/89970/
Конструктор спецификаций с ценами, калькуляцией ,расценками ТО http://infostart.ru/public/125855/
Конструктор спецификаций с ценами. http://infostart.ru/public/21073/

----------


## alex2tyumen

> Конструктор спецификаций с ценами, калькуляцией ,расценками ТО http://infostart.ru/public/125855/


http://rghost.ru/41710770

---------- Post added at 13:35 ---------- Previous post was at 13:31 ----------




> Конструктор спецификаций с ценами. http://infostart.ru/public/21073/


http://rghost.ru/41710861

---------- Post added at 13:36 ---------- Previous post was at 13:35 ----------




> Расчет стоимости изделия по спецификации (для УПП 8.2) http://infostart.ru/public/89970/


http://rghost.ru/41710882

----------

alex125it (21.11.2012), SLK01 (24.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (21.11.2012), steptostep (21.11.2012)

----------


## kkoonnaann

Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/16790/
http://infostart.ru/public/20396/

----------


## alex2tyumen

> Расчет стоимости изделия по спецификации (для УПП 8.2) http://infostart.ru/public/89970/


http://rghost.ru/41710882



> http://infostart.ru/public/20396/


http://rghost.ru/41711883

----------

alex125it (21.11.2012), Cqazqaz (28.11.2012), kvestn (17.12.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (21.11.2012)

----------


## Анна.Иванова

Добрый вечер!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/118486/  и http://infostart.ru/public/144205/. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## alex2tyumen

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/118486/


http://rghost.ru/41715099

----------

666999 (25.11.2012), bentim (26.11.2012), borz10 (25.11.2012), cntkf (27.11.2012), staas_ya (22.11.2012), Анна.Иванова (22.11.2012)

----------


## dmitryx

Доброго времени суток всем.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
Загрузка справочника физических лиц из 1С: Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/140728/
и
Обмен информацией между платформами 7.7 ,8.1 и 8.2 через OLE (8.1)
http://infostart.ru/public/153533/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## DeAngor

Здравствуйте. Буду очень признателен.
http://infostart.ru/public/89350/
http://infostart.ru/public/90241/
http://infostart.ru/public/90557/
http://infostart.ru/public/99006/
http://infostart.ru/public/63309/
http://infostart.ru/public/145879/
http://infostart.ru/public/67112/
http://infostart.ru/public/19984/

----------


## alex2tyumen

> Помогите скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/16790/


http://rghost.ru/41728033

----------

Agema (22.11.2012), eanknd (22.11.2012), Kep50 (23.11.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (22.11.2012)

----------


## Zolo

Помогите пожалуйста! Очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/137961/

----------


## cntkf

Добрый день! Нужна ваша помощь чтобы скачать эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/76197

----------


## Анна.Иванова

Доброе утро!
Спасибо alex2tyumen за ссылку, но мне надо эта обработка с внесенными изменениями (дата последних 13.06.2012)  . Могли бы скачать именно эту http://infostart.ru/public/118486/.

----------


## cntkf

и еще одну обработку будьте так добры http://infostart.ru/public/160376/

----------


## Vovus14

http://infostart.ru/public/153090/ спасибо bot1c@outlook.com

----------


## aristid

Здравствуйте, скачайте пожалуйста

http://infostart.ru/public/86353/
http://infostart.ru/public/82455/
http://infostart.ru/public/20396/
http://infostart.ru/public/77323/
http://infostart.ru/public/86754/

Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## theZ0mb1e

Извиняюсь за наглость, но всю тему осилить не в состоянии. Мне нужен расширенный загрузчик из Excel в 1С 8.2 (Стандартная конфигурация УТ 11). Очень вкусно выглядит "Универсальный загрузчик из Excel в 1С (ред. 2)" от RG-Soft, но на данный момент 1С не используется в коммерческом плане, поэтому таких трат не потяну.

Стандартный загрузчик дал слабину уже на стадии загрузки групп номенклатур, он их просто не умеет создавать, в дальнейшем я думаю вылезут еще проблемы. Буду благодарен любому аналогичному загрузчику.

----------


## zaleeya

Здравствуйте! Мне для примера нужна обработка загрузки данных из dbf файла для Управления торговлей, редакции 11. В обработке должна быть определена табличная часть, при нажатии кнопки она должна запоняться. Поискала в интернете, поиск меня не удовлетворил, спасибо.

----------


## Smartbot

Будьте любезны, скачайте http://infostart.ru/public/115103/ - интересен код. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## v_vitalik

Добрый день!  

  Просьба помочь со скачкой 2 вариантов 
 1.Импорт клиентов, товаров по OLE из ПУБ 7.7 в бухгалтерию 8.2 (для Украины)  http://infostart.ru/public/118010/ 

 2.Обмен по OLE между бухгалтерией 7.7 и бухгалтерией 8.2 (для Украины)   http://infostart.ru/public/104491/

----------


## virusII

Помогите, пожалуйста, с "Реестр закупок для ББУ и БГУ 8":
http://infostart.ru/public/68855/
заранее благодарю
sov-andrej@ya.ru

----------


## PROGRAMER_GURU

Помогите с этой обработкой - Расчетные листки организаций с тарифной ставкой, разрядом,окладом и показателями начислений

----------


## sergeybur

Помогите найти правила переноса из 1С7.7 Бух в 1С8.2 комплексная автоматизация, но правильные а то мои правила ругаются на "поле объекта не обнаружено (НаАванс)".
1с7.7 Бухгалтерия 7.70.548
1с8.2 Комплексная автоматизация 1.1

----------


## Zolo

Пожалуйста, если у кого есть  http://infostart.ru/public/137961/  Закрытие долгов по регистрам "Зарплата за месяц", "Взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками", "НДФЛ расчеты с бюджетом" после переноса из ЗиК 7.7 в ЗБУ  поделитесь или скачайте. kontr@ngs.ru. С меня огромное спасибо!

----------


## yabes

*Друзья, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать отчет http://infostart.ru/public/138586/
Буду очень благодарен!* :drinks:
Мой адрес: ya.besschetnov@gmail.com

----------


## kkoonnaann

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста! 
Интересно как начинающему программисту:
http://infostart.ru/public/161903/
http://infostart.ru/public/161619/
http://infostart.ru/public/158630/
http://infostart.ru/public/159401/
http://infostart.ru/public/103905/
http://infostart.ru/public/15740/
http://infostart.ru/public/150967/

----------


## v_vitalik

Помогите скачать, плиз!
 Загрузка справочников и документов из 7.7 в 8.2 (OLE) http://infostart.ru/public/84269/
 Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Kotishco

Если можно 
Расчетные ведомости организаций за несколько месяцев  http://infostart.ru/public/124201/ 
Расчетная ведомость по Организации http://infostart.ru/public/72863/

Спасибо.

----------


## Серж2012

Помогите скачать, плиз!
http://infostart.ru/public/96657/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## borz10

Дорогие товарищи! Помогите разыскать "Табель учета рабочего времени для БП 2.0" 
http://infostart.ru/public/96811/ 
Заранее огромное спасибо!!

----------


## teremok72

Господа! Помогите, если не трудно, плиз вытащить 2 файлика из 
http://infostart.ru/public/86457/

Спасибки!

----------


## alvani

Скачайте пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/77803/
Спасибо

----------


## Hirukami

http://infostart.ru/public/115669/
отправьте пожалуйста на почту : tutsired@gmail.com

----------


## zaleeya

Здравствуйте! Мне для примера нужна обработка загрузки данных из dbf файла для Управления торговлей, редакции 11. В обработке должна быть определена табличная часть, при нажатии кнопки она должна запоняться. Поискала в интернете, поиск меня не удовлетворил, спасибо.

----------


## sergitx

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/59391/

----------


## grisha.sapgv

Добрый день !
Помогите пожалуйста скачать отчет для УТ 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/89138/

почта grisha.sapgv@mail.ru

----------


## SERGEJ64

Помогите скачать, плиз!
http://infostart.ru/public/117603/

----------


## Серж2012

Помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/93020/

----------


## answer03

Помогите со скачиванием отчета http://infostart.ru/public/84642/

----------


## mvk2007

*answer03*, 
можно обратить внимание на *выложенный вариант отчета 5.10.2012*

----------

answer03 (27.11.2012)

----------


## Natalila

Добрый день. Буду очень признательна, если поможете скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/78643/
http://infostart.ru/public/103481/

----------


## andreyVPA

Пожалуйста, скачайте эту обработку для 7.7.
http://infostart.ru/public/121084/

Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## myjunuor

http://infostart.ru/public/94794/  скачайте плиз

----------


## krak7

Приветствую всех
очень нужны вот эти две обработочки 
http://infostart.ru/public/95630/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/124931/ 
 кто может скачать и кинуть на мыло или дать рабочую ссылку на файлообменник.
krak7ads@gmail.com 
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку 
http://infostart.ru/public/120961/
 Импорт из Excel в 1С тремя методами 8.2.4.2. [Розница, УТ]. ПРОСТОЕ ПРИМЕНЕНИЕ
 Спасибо

----------


## sun_nat

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку 
http://infostart.ru/public/160313/
Простая загрузка номенклатуры из Ecxel в УТ11 с синхронизацие по штрихкоду
Спасибо

----------


## PROGRAMER_GURU

Никто давно уже не помогает, но все таки попрошу - Выгрузка СберБанк
http://infostart.ru/public/162948/

----------


## alinchik

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать договор поставки для УТ 10.3
Очень, очень нужно! Заранее благодарна! 
http://infostart.ru/public/148325/
http://infostart.ru/public/128026/
почта    orenburg_brt@mail.ru

----------


## Wasp16

скачайте пожалуйста обработку "Анализ работы пользователей 8.2"
http://infostart.ru/public/164009/
Премного благодарен!

----------


## igori3333

Добрый день господа. 

Сможите помочь с сей обработочкой
http://infostart.ru/public/163213/  - Печать инвентарных номеров ОС в виде штрих-кодов для 1с 8.2

Спасибо

----------


## Samuel Colt

Выложите пожалуйста стандартную обработку Подбор номенклатуры

----------


## RedHat22

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/123641/   , очень нужно. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alexandur

Доброго дня !! Помогите пожалуйста с http://infostart.ru/public/94838/ . Заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## niccin

если есть возможность помогите вытянуть http://infostart.ru/public/93119/files/ эту обработку , а то буха жалко сидит руками делает , добрый человек уже выкладывал , но она на 8.2 только , а буху надо на 8.1 , заранее спасибо

----------


## spacemax

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать договор поставки для УТ 10.3
> Очень, очень нужно! Заранее благодарна! 
> http://infostart.ru/public/148325/
> http://infostart.ru/public/128026/


 Присоединяюсь тоже потребовалось spacemax@bk.ru

----------


## alexandur

*alexandur*, нашел - ненадо.

----------


## Alekzander

Потребовалась вот такая вещь: http://infostart.ru/public/87940/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Selena1505

> Дорогие товарищи! Помогите разыскать "Табель учета рабочего времени для БП 2.0" 
> http://infostart.ru/public/96811/ 
> Заранее огромное спасибо!!


У меня есть эта оработка только как её сюда выложить не знаю. Пишите мне S.Elena1505@mail.ru dsik.

----------

borz10 (01.12.2012)

----------


## d,ogan

> Никто давно уже не помогает, но все таки попрошу - Выгрузка СберБанк
> http://infostart.ru/public/162948/


Это не оно

---------- Post added at 23:59 ---------- Previous post was at 23:56 ----------




> У меня есть эта оработка только как её сюда выложить не знаю. Пишите мне S.Elena1505@mail.ru dsik.


Пользуйтес на здарове

----------

borz10 (01.12.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (03.12.2012), ZapMos (21.12.2012)

----------


## mLn_one

Помогите пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/128836/

----------


## Shamshin

Помогите пожалуйста  скачать  Обработка "Печать этикеток и ценников" по документам поступления товаров на склад    http://infostart.ru/public/105367/ моя почта qipars@qip.ru

----------


## solarx

Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/126919/

----------


## Angelcoz

Пока искала где скачать Редактор формул видов расчетов http://infostart.ru/public/97541/ - оказалось быстрее самой написать!

----------


## Oleg20

Помогите с такой обработкой. Банк другой, но свое уже сам нарисую
http://infostart.ru/public/98970/

----------


## asd34

День добрый!
Выложите пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/93020/. Спасибо:drinks:.

----------


## sava.str

> Пока искала где скачать Редактор формул видов расчетов http://infostart.ru/public/97541/ - оказалось быстрее самой написать!


Так выкладывай на http://infostart.ru

----------


## varluk

Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/149051/

----------


## CrazyVector

Господа, нужна обработка для переноса начисленной зарплаты из ЗУП 8.2 в Комплексную 7.7. Помогите пожалуйста! dead_kenny@bk.ru

----------


## Wasp16

помогите скачать пожалуйста люди добрые , оч надо http://infostart.ru/public/116912/
унифицированная внешняя печатная форма ОС-1

----------


## maroon

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать сии формы http://infostart.ru/public/123314/

----------


## НатальяКар

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/119889/

----------


## datalist

Помогите плиз качнуть отчет: http://infostart.ru/public/69019/. Спасибо.

---------- Post added at 12:58 ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 ----------

Помогите плиз качнуть отчет : http://infostart.ru/public/90628/
Спасибо.

----------


## datalist

*arccos6pi*, вы не смогли бы качнуть http://infostart.ru/public/90628/ , очень не хочется писать с нуля отчет. Спасибо.

----------


## yol44397

http://infostart.ru/public/77965/
http://infostart.ru/public/19049/
http://infostart.ru/public/160121/
http://infostart.ru/public/149309/
http://infostart.ru/public/148949/
http://infostart.ru/public/144772/
http://infostart.ru/public/96775/

БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!!

----------


## kozak22a

Если у кого то есть, поделитесь пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/15485/
http://infostart.ru/public/89418/

----------


## AVKonya

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/149051/


http://narod.ru/disk/64358319001.d39...D0%A6.erf.html

---------- Post added at 00:05 ---------- Previous post was at 00:02 ----------




> помогите скачать пожалуйста люди добрые , оч надо http://infostart.ru/public/116912/
> унифицированная внешняя печатная форма ОС-1


http://narod.ru/disk/64358368001.00e...D1%8E.epf.html

---------- Post added at 00:07 ---------- Previous post was at 00:05 ----------




> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать сии формы http://infostart.ru/public/123314/


http://narod.ru/disk/64358387001.ea3...-3(2).zip.html

---------- Post added at 00:08 ---------- Previous post was at 00:07 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/119889/


http://narod.ru/disk/64358394001.e2f...v1_16.epf.html

---------- Post added at 00:17 ---------- Previous post was at 00:08 ----------




> *arccos6pi*, вы не смогли бы качнуть http://infostart.ru/public/90628/ , очень не хочется писать с нуля отчет. Спасибо.


http://narod.ru/disk/64358538001.30b...D0%B0.epf.html

---------- Post added at 00:18 ---------- Previous post was at 00:17 ----------




> Помогите плиз качнуть отчет: http://infostart.ru/public/69019/. Спасибо.
> Помогите плиз качнуть отчет : http://infostart.ru/public/90628/
> Спасибо.


http://narod.ru/disk/64358541001.00b...D0%B0.erf.html
http://narod.ru/disk/64358546001.bf8...v1_16.epf.html

---------- Post added at 00:21 ---------- Previous post was at 00:18 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/77965/
> http://infostart.ru/public/19049/
> http://infostart.ru/public/160121/
> http://infostart.ru/public/149309/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148949/
> http://infostart.ru/public/144772/
> http://infostart.ru/public/96775/
> БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!!


http://narod.ru/disk/64358587001.5ed...D1%8C.rar.html

---------- Post added at 00:24 ---------- Previous post was at 00:21 ----------




> Если у кого то есть, поделитесь пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/15485/
> http://infostart.ru/public/89418/


http://narod.ru/disk/64358626001.d1b...D0%B9.rar.html

---------- Post added at 00:29 ---------- Previous post was at 00:24 ----------




> День добрый!
> Выложите пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/93020/. Спасибо:drinks:.


http://narod.ru/disk/64358681001.7e0...D1%82.erf.html

---------- Post added at 00:38 ---------- Previous post was at 00:29 ----------




> Помогите с такой обработкой. Банк другой, но свое уже сам нарисую
> http://infostart.ru/public/98970/


http://narod.ru/disk/64358771001.7c3...Banka.epf.html

---------- Post added at 00:45 ---------- Previous post was at 00:38 ----------




> Пока искала где скачать Редактор формул видов расчетов http://infostart.ru/public/97541/ - оказалось быстрее самой написать!


http://narod.ru/disk/64358841001.b84...D0%A0.epf.html

---------- Post added at 00:53 ---------- Previous post was at 00:45 ----------




> Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/126919/


http://narod.ru/disk/64358958001.540...D0%B8.epf.html

---------- Post added at 00:54 ---------- Previous post was at 00:53 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста  скачать  Обработка "Печать этикеток и ценников" по документам поступления товаров на склад    http://infostart.ru/public/105367/ моя почта qipars@qip.ru


http://narod.ru/disk/64358974001.433...D0%BA.epf.html

---------- Post added at 00:55 ---------- Previous post was at 00:54 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/128836/


http://narod.ru/disk/64358981001.9f6...D1%8F.epf.html

----------

Agema (10.12.2012), al1961 (10.12.2012), alex125it (10.12.2012), Algiz (09.12.2012), Andruhin (12.12.2012), Anushka26 (10.12.2012), aristid (10.12.2012), bentim (09.12.2012), datalist (09.12.2012), eanknd (09.12.2012), Galla (09.12.2012), kozak22a (09.12.2012), lenaonly (21.12.2012), maroon (09.12.2012), mvk2007 (09.12.2012), NikAntonina (11.12.2012), Oleg20 (17.12.2012), Rio2000 (21.12.2012), romann55 (10.12.2012), sava.str (10.12.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (10.12.2012), StalkerAkella (13.12.2012), vlboy (09.12.2012), yol44397 (09.12.2012), Zlata18 (10.12.2012)

----------


## kvn1c.ru

Доброго времени суток, скачайте пожалуйста с инфостарта последнюю версию обработки V8Reader (с расширенным анализом форм) Upd. от 21.11.2012 http://infostart.ru/public/106310/ Премного благодарен.

----------


## MMG

Люди добрые! Не пройдите мимо!
Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/140002/
Планирование закупок для УТ 10 в разрезе контрагентов
Спасибо всем "откликнувшимся"
P.S. С наступающим Вас!

----------


## DeAngor

Здравствуйте. Буду очень признателен.
http://infostart.ru/public/89350/
http://infostart.ru/public/90241/
http://infostart.ru/public/90557/
http://infostart.ru/public/99006/
http://infostart.ru/public/63309/
http://infostart.ru/public/145879/
http://infostart.ru/public/67112/
http://infostart.ru/public/19984/

----------


## mvk2007

> V8Reader (с расширенным анализом форм) Upd. от 21.11.2012 http://infostart.ru/public/106310/


http://narod.ru/disk/64364960001.b81...eader.rar.html

----------

alex125it (10.12.2012), cntkf (10.12.2012), Galla (09.12.2012), kvn1c.ru (09.12.2012), makfromkz (10.12.2012), NikAntonina (11.12.2012), Rio2000 (21.12.2012), romann55 (10.12.2012), SLK01 (11.12.2012), sserg (19.12.2012), staas_ya (10.12.2012), vlboy (09.12.2012)

----------


## zager_uu

Добрый день!
Буду благодарен за обработку "Рабочее место менеджера по продажам (подбор номенклатуры, помощник продаж, монитор заказов) для Управление торговлей 11"
http://forum.infostart.ru/forum24/topic38138/

----------


## igori3333

Добрый день господа. 

Сможете помочь с сей обработочкой ?
http://infostart.ru/public/163213/ - Печать инвентарных номеров ОС в виде штрих-кодов для 1с 8.2

Спасибо

----------


## Валя200680

Добрый день!
помогите,очень прошу!
http://infostart.ru/public/15482/
http://infostart.ru/public/72601/

----------


## Светялчок

http://infostart.ru/public/93431/
http://infostart.ru/public/95634/
Спасибо!

----------


## nikolaev_ilya

Коллеги, помогите скачать вот эти отчеты
http://infostart.ru/public/150872/
http://infostart.ru/public/97663/
Очень срочно нужны, желательно на почту nikolaev_ilya@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Angelcoz

> Так выкладывай на http://infostart.ru


Что там выкладывать. Мне надо было после переноса зарплаты с 7.7 на  8.2 отредактировать формулы в перенесенных видах расчетов. Я особо не заморачивалась - создала обработку, скопировала в модуль формы обработки весь модуль общей формы РедакторФормулРасчета, вынесла на форму новый реквизит ВидРасчетаМой и в Процедуре ПриЗакрытии() дописала: 
ВладелецФормы = ВидРасчетаМой.ПолучитьФор му();
 Теперь Процедура ПроверитьИспользованиеПок  азателей() не проверяет наличие проведенных документов по виду расчета, который мы хотим изменить (можно было вообще ее закоментить) и формулу можно менять.
Только должна быть открыта форма вида расчета, который меняем и выбран этот вид расчета в обработке, чтоб обработка оповещения сработала из модуле формы вида расчета. Лень было доводить до ума - у меня итак работает.

----------


## andreyVPA

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/63799/
http://infostart.ru/public/72146/
http://infostart.ru/public/83844/
Спасибо!

----------


## Валя200680

еще бы вот такую скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/157368/

----------


## Жорж

Помогите, плиз, с отчетами:
http://infostart.ru/public/164215/
http://infostart.ru/public/160074/
http://infostart.ru/public/158121/
http://infostart.ru/public/154280/
http://infostart.ru/public/105308/
http://infostart.ru/public/84642/
http://infostart.ru/public/140176/.
СПАСИБО!
:yes: :drinks:

----------


## Alroad

Очень нужна обработка для импорта товаров в 8.2 по артикулу, например http://infostart.ru/public/21810/
Поделитесь плиз! можно сюда budilnik3@ya.ru
Премного вами благодарен ©

----------


## romann55

Присоединюсь к просящим.. )
Нужна такая обработка: http://infostart.ru/public/83107/
Помогающим - респект!

----------


## Alekzander

> Потребовалась вот такая вещь: http://infostart.ru/public/87940/
> Заранее спасибо!


Эх, тогда никто не помог, сейчас опять нужен прайс с картинками, помогите плиз!

----------


## Agema

*Alekzander*, она ведь платная.

----------


## Alekzander

Чёрт... и вправду. Может у кого есть тогда прайс с картинками для управляемых форм?

----------


## MrSkyrim

Помогите скачать "Мобильные "Инструменты Разработчика" 2.68.1" - http://infostart.ru/public/145611/ . Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kkoonnaann

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста! 
http://infostart.ru/public/161903/
http://infostart.ru/public/161619/
http://infostart.ru/public/158630/
http://infostart.ru/public/103905/
http://infostart.ru/public/15740/
http://infostart.ru/public/150967/

----------


## steptostep

> Помогите скачать "Мобильные "Инструменты Разработчика" 2.68.1" - http://infostart.ru/public/145611/ . Заранее спасибо.


   Можно взять с сайта автора http://devtool1c.ucoz.ru/load/mobiln...1s_8_2/1-1-0-6

----------

staas_ya (14.12.2012)

----------


## Жорж

> Помогите, плиз, с отчетами:
> http://infostart.ru/public/164215/
> http://infostart.ru/public/160074/
> http://infostart.ru/public/158121/
> http://infostart.ru/public/154280/
> http://infostart.ru/public/105308/
> http://infostart.ru/public/84642/
> http://infostart.ru/public/140176/.
> СПАСИБО!


Добрые самаритяне, где вы? Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Olegato

Люди, добрые, очень нужен акт сверки со структурными подразделениями на самостоятельном балансе, версия 1с 8.2 Корп

----------


## nikolasoft

Нужна обработка для отправки счетов покупателям по электронной почте
Конфа "Бухгалтерия для Украины"

----------


## nikolasoft

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/160689/ заранее спасибо

----------


## goodfather

Помогите, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/164740/

----------


## yol44397

http://infostart.ru/public/125512/
http://infostart.ru/public/158362/
http://infostart.ru/public/151967/
http://infostart.ru/public/139335/
http://infostart.ru/public/97596/

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!!! ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!!

----------


## alvani

Может есть у кого такой отчет 
http://infostart.ru/public/85136/  Валовая прибыль с ценами для УТ 10.3
Спасибо!

----------


## Arsen1967

> http://rghost.ru/41603175


Прошу прощенья, но архив пустой...только текстовик...или я чего-то непонял:confused:

Всё понял, по последующим сообщениям, что была ошибка.
Если не очень затруднит, помогите скачать : http://infostart.ru/public/162033/
Заранее благодарен:yes:

----------


## Анна.Иванова

Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/118486/  (с последними обновлениями за 13.06.2012). Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sergeyoskol

Добрый день.
Увидел весьма полезную доку http://infostart.ru/public/165702/
Может у кого есть или поможете скачать.
Спасибо

----------


## sergitx

Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/141346/ или на почту dezone@inbox.ru Очень надо!

----------


## idyachenko

День добрый

Помогите найти внешнюю обработку заполнения табличной части платежно-расчетных документов в СФ 

Вот нашел... может кто-нибудь поделиться
http://infostart.ru/public/120621/

Спасибо

----------


## silkw

Помогите найти обработку "Проверка конфигурации для перевода на 82.epf" с ИТС, буду при много благодарен!

----------


## steptostep

> Помогите найти обработку "Проверка конфигурации для перевода на 82.epf" с ИТС, буду при много благодарен!


 http://narod.ru/disk/64645089001.6e8...%B082.epf.html

----------

staas_ya (24.12.2012)

----------


## Серж2012

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/88847/

----------


## amm50

Добрый день.
Помогите найти обработку для выгрузки из "Торговля и склад" 7.7 в Бухгалтерию  2.0. В штатной обработке отсутствует выгрузка документов остатков а они очень нужны. Спасибо.

----------


## idyachenko

Всем привет! Может есть у кого-нибудь что-нибудь подобное?
http://infostart.ru/public/120621/

Заранее благодарю )

----------


## lavaza

Добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/97355/
http://infostart.ru/public/164169/
http://infostart.ru/public/148468/
http://infostart.ru/public/143981/
http://infostart.ru/public/125207/
http://infostart.ru/public/124670/

----------


## amm50

Добрый день.
Может спасти это:
http://infostart.ru/public/66925/
или это:
http://infostart.ru/public/84269/
Помогите скачать, плы-ы-ы-ы-з.

----------


## sava.str

> Добрый день.
> Увидел весьма полезную доку http://infostart.ru/public/165702/
> Может у кого есть или поможете скачать.
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/42398106

---------- Post added at 13:32 ---------- Previous post was at 13:31 ----------




> Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/141346/ или на почту dezone@inbox.ru Очень надо!


http://rghost.ru/42398132

---------- Post added at 13:34 ---------- Previous post was at 13:32 ----------




> День добрый
> 
> Помогите найти внешнюю обработку заполнения табличной части платежно-расчетных документов в СФ 
> 
> Вот нашел... может кто-нибудь поделиться
> http://infostart.ru/public/120621/
> 
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/42398148

---------- Post added at 13:35 ---------- Previous post was at 13:34 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/88847/


http://rghost.ru/42398165

---------- Post added at 13:36 ---------- Previous post was at 13:35 ----------




> Всем привет! Может есть у кого-нибудь что-нибудь подобное?
> http://infostart.ru/public/120621/
> 
> Заранее благодарю )


http://rghost.ru/42398187

---------- Post added at 13:51 ---------- Previous post was at 13:36 ----------




> Добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/97355/
> http://infostart.ru/public/164169/
> http://infostart.ru/public/148468/
> http://infostart.ru/public/143981/
> http://infostart.ru/public/125207/
> http://infostart.ru/public/124670/


http://rghost.ru/42398202
http://rghost.ru/42398224
http://rghost.ru/42398308
http://rghost.ru/42398327
http://rghost.ru/42398340

---------- Post added at 13:53 ---------- Previous post was at 13:51 ----------




> Добрый день.
> Может спасти это:
> http://infostart.ru/public/66925/
> или это:
> http://infostart.ru/public/84269/
> Помогите скачать, плы-ы-ы-ы-з.


http://rghost.ru/42398369
http://rghost.ru/42398380

----------

666999 (25.12.2012), Agema (22.12.2012), alex125it (21.12.2012), Algiz (23.12.2012), amm50 (21.12.2012), aristid (24.12.2012), CBLoner (04.01.2013), Cqazqaz (21.12.2012), eanknd (02.01.2013), Egor5130 (08.01.2013), idyachenko (21.12.2012), lekhaplaton (24.12.2012), lenaonly (21.12.2012), MariaMuhina (09.01.2013), Rio2000 (25.12.2012), Semper (02.01.2013), sserg (25.12.2012), staas_ya (24.12.2012), yura63 (29.12.2012), ZapMos (21.12.2012), Zlata18 (22.12.2012), Серж2012 (21.12.2012)

----------


## v_vitalik

Очень большая просьба.......
 Отчет о прибыли организации в разрезе контрагентов и номенклатуры(БУ, УТП, УТ для Украины)
http://infostart.ru/public/156844/
 Большое спасибо

----------


## sava.str

> Очень большая просьба.......
>  Отчет о прибыли организации в разрезе контрагентов и номенклатуры(БУ, УТП, УТ для Украины)
> http://infostart.ru/public/156844/
>  Большое спасибо


http://rghost.ru/42398457

----------

666999 (25.12.2012), aristid (24.12.2012), Cqazqaz (21.12.2012), eanknd (02.01.2013), Rio2000 (25.12.2012), sserg (25.12.2012), staas_ya (24.12.2012), v_vitalik (21.12.2012)

----------


## gurtas39

Народ, ктонидь встречал такой отчет...что-то типо ведомости по товарам в рознице, но в разрезе только продаж, без списаний, возвратов и прочей пурги+цена номенклатуры из СрезаПоследнихИИДля УТ 10.3.....

----------


## fedorom

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/161963/ или нужен подобный отчет по правам пользователей. Начальство требует. Очень нужно.

----------


## v_vitalik

Добрый день! Помогите скачать

[1С УТ10.3] Рабочее место менеджера по продажам (подбор номенклатуры, монитор заказов) для 1С УТ10, КА, УПП, БП  http://infostart.ru/public/60244/ 
Редактор внешних печатных форм http://infostart.ru/public/157626/
Помощник создания внешних печатных форм 3.0 beta http://infostart.ru/public/155206/
 Заранее благодарен...

----------

idyachenko (21.12.2012)

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/161963/ или нужен подобный отчет по правам пользователей. Начальство требует. Очень нужно.


http://rghost.ru/42399595

---------- Post added at 15:15 ---------- Previous post was at 15:11 ----------




> Добрый день! Помогите скачать
> 
> [1С УТ10.3] Рабочее место менеджера по продажам (подбор номенклатуры, монитор заказов) для 1С УТ10, КА, УПП, БП  http://infostart.ru/public/60244/ 
> Редактор внешних печатных форм http://infostart.ru/public/157626/
> Помощник создания внешних печатных форм 3.0 beta http://infostart.ru/public/155206/
>  Заранее благодарен...


Рабочее место менеджера по продажам (подбор номенклатуры, монитор заказов) для 1С УТ10, КА, УПП, БП - ПЛАТНАЯ

Редактор внешних печатных форм http://rghost.ru/42399628

Помощник создания внешних печатных форм 3.0 beta http://rghost.ru/42399650

---------- Post added at 15:17 ---------- Previous post was at 15:15 ----------

Захотелось помочь людям перед отпуском :)

----------

Agema (22.12.2012), aristid (24.12.2012), bentim (09.01.2013), CBLoner (04.01.2013), Cqazqaz (21.12.2012), eanknd (02.01.2013), idyachenko (21.12.2012), lekhaplaton (24.12.2012), MariaMuhina (09.01.2013), Rio2000 (25.12.2012), Semper (02.01.2013), sserg (25.12.2012), staas_ya (24.12.2012), v_vitalik (21.12.2012), ZapMos (21.12.2012)

----------


## v_vitalik

Акт об оказании услуг с товарами   http://infostart.ru/public/77090/
Акт о реализации услуг с расшифровкой материалов для документа "Реализация товаров и услуг".  http://infostart.ru/public/144768/
Поступление недостающих товаров  http://infostart.ru/public/157249/
Анализ заказа из УПП  http://infostart.ru/public/165612/
Внешняя печатная форма "Акт сверки с расшифровкой реализации" для УТ 10.3  http://infostart.ru/public/147418/
Анализ продаж расходной накладной   http://infostart.ru/public/143721/
Большое спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## yol44397

http://infostart.ru/public/125512/
http://infostart.ru/public/158362/
http://infostart.ru/public/151967/
http://infostart.ru/public/139335/
http://infostart.ru/public/97596/

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!!! ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!!

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста правила обмена для ТИС 9.2 с
http://infostart.ru/public/148990/
Спасибо!

----------


## alvani

Может есть у кого такой отчет 
http://infostart.ru/public/85136/ Валовая прибыль с ценами для УТ 10.3
Спасибо!

----------


## romann55

Будьте добры скачать эту обработку: http://infostart.ru/public/83107/
Спасибо!

----------


## DeAngor

> Здравствуйте. Буду очень признателен.
> http://infostart.ru/public/89350/
> http://infostart.ru/public/90241/
> http://infostart.ru/public/90557/
> http://infostart.ru/public/99006/
> http://infostart.ru/public/63309/
> http://infostart.ru/public/145879/
> http://infostart.ru/public/67112/
> http://infostart.ru/public/19984/


Всё ещё необходимо.
А также:

http://infostart.ru/public/21739/

http://infostart.ru/public/64129/

http://infostart.ru/public/121744/

http://infostart.ru/public/161932/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## virusII

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/94847 Загрузка из БЭСТ5 в ББУ8 
Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## MMG

Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/138331/
Отчет о закупках с дополнительной аналитикой для Управление Торговлей 10.3
Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Grios

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/162883/
http://infostart.ru/public/153126/
http://infostart.ru/public/165956/
http://infostart.ru/public/164444/
http://infostart.ru/public/164254/
http://infostart.ru/public/164215/
http://infostart.ru/public/163867/
http://infostart.ru/public/161643/
http://infostart.ru/public/160074/
http://infostart.ru/public/157256/
http://infostart.ru/public/155970/

----------


## alekseyAN

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
УТ11: Печатная форма договора в Word/Writer (с использованием БСП) http://infostart.ru/public/148909/

----------


## nikolaev_ilya

> Коллеги, помогите скачать вот эти отчеты
> http://infostart.ru/public/150872/
> http://infostart.ru/public/97663/
> Очень срочно нужны, желательно на почту nikolaev_ilya@mail.ru
> Заранее благодарю


Все еще актуально.
Может кто поделится расчетной ведомостью для ЗУП (аналог ЗиК) или поможет скачать

----------


## Onsi

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/123342/.

----------


## Rio2000

Пожалуйста помогите скачать
Выгрузка зарплаты в банк ВТБ 24
http://infostart.ru/public/147941/
http://infostart.ru/public/101434/
http://infostart.ru/public/163358/
Выгрузка зарплаты в МДМ банк
http://infostart.ru/public/89488/
http://infostart.ru/public/83936/
Выгрузка зарплаты в Сбербанк
http://infostart.ru/public/162948/

----------


## ManOfSteel

Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/103385/. Заранее благодарен

----------


## andreyuae

Очень был бы признателен за: http://infostart.ru/public/119889/

----------


## Светулек

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать с инфостарта вот такой отчет: http://infostart.ru/public/140897/
Очень буду признательна!

---------- Post added at 21:03 ---------- Previous post was at 20:49 ----------

Пожалуйста, еще один отчет : http://infostart.ru/public/138986/
Очень нужно!!!

---------- Post added at 21:11 ---------- Previous post was at 21:03 ----------

И еще один отчет (всё тот же ндс) http://infostart.ru/public/71106/.
Пожалуйста, помогите!

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/159449/
помогите достать, пожалуйста

----------


## palmira-msk

День добрый.
Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
http://infostart.ru/public/96045/
Нужны оба файла.

----------


## Xoverd

http://infostart.ru/public/154003/

---------- Post added at 21:49 ---------- Previous post was at 20:29 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/154003/

http://infostart.ru/public/160350/

http://infostart.ru/public/150379/

http://infostart.ru/public/146165/

http://infostart.ru/public/142373/

http://infostart.ru/public/69707/

http://infostart.ru/public/159759/

http://infostart.ru/public/154158/

http://infostart.ru/public/150467/

http://infostart.ru/public/125778/

http://infostart.ru/public/96479/

http://infostart.ru/public/125778/

----------


## andreyVPA

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/63799/
http://infostart.ru/public/72146/
http://infostart.ru/public/83844/
Спасибо!

----------


## Маруся18

Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/117623/. Спасибо!

----------


## ManOfSteel

Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/103385/. Очень надо. Заранее благодарен.
_Это "Анализ транзакций по журналу регистрации 1С 8"_

Спасибо уже не надо, нашел на http://1csoft.com

----------


## shadow_s-r

кто может скачать http://infostart.ru/public/19730/files/ скиньте пожалуйста на мыло shadowsr@gmail.com

буду очень благодарен... 
Всех с наступающим

----------


## M_a_s_i_k

Помогите скачать. 
http://infostart.ru/public/99852/
http://infostart.ru/public/104403/ 

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vsvdv

Добрый день и с наступившим Новым годом.
Заранее благодарен за помощь с обработкой :

_http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=159788

----------


## CBLoner

Подсобите со скачкой, плиз!

http://infostart.ru/public/163833/

----------


## karlant

Здравствуйте, 

Прошу помочь:

http://infostart.ru/public/165128/
http://infostart.ru/public/147694/
http://infostart.ru/public/168346/
 на karlant@yandex.ru

----------


## yol44397

http://infostart.ru/public/120961/

ОЧЕНЬ_ОЧЕНЬ_ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!!! Пожауйста....

----------


## Conffi

А можно еще разочек? http://infostart.ru/public/143964/
а то файл уже удален. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Stephan

У кого есть возможность скачайте пожалуйста...  http://infostart.ru/public/106221/

----------


## bezrab

Будте любезны, помогите пожалуйста скачать [url]http://infostart.ru/public/158789/ и http://infostart.ru/public/154925/- это обмен данными между УРМ И БГУ 8.2. Заранее огромное спасибо.....

----------


## Jeka_44

Здравствуйте, прошу помочь:
http://infostart.ru/public/99708/files/

----------


## wakrush

Премного буду благодарен за
http://infostart.ru/public/166618/       Как выиграть сражение с документом УПП "Расчет себестоимости"

----------


## ILIAS723

Здравствуйте.
Прошу помочь скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/117033/ Загрузка проводок из КАМИН 2.0 в КА.
Заранее большое спасибо.
 email : forme2000@front.ru

----------


## Grooz-in

Здравствуйте, подскажите как исправить такое дело в регламентированной отчетности вместо штрих кодов, блок с большими цифрами... Заранее благодарю)

----------


## mr.lefthander

Установите шрифт  Eang000.ttf в систему. Есть на диске ИТС или в яндексе погуглите. :)

----------


## SaShok29

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать.
Групповая выгрузка Налоговых Накладных и Приложений № 2 в XML Для Украины 
http://infostart.ru/public/139175/

Групповая выгрузка налоговых накладных в формате XML 1С 8.x (Украина)
http://infostart.ru/public/105537/

Групповая выгрузка налоговых накладных в XML 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/104987/
Спасибо

----------


## Olegato

http://infostart.ru/public/20873/ можно эту обработку заполучить?

----------


## sergeyoskol

Добрый день.

Нужна вот такая обработка http://infostart.ru/public/93324/

Может кто поможет :)

----------


## AlexZin

http://infostart.ru/public/81861/ поделитесь если возможно, пожалуйста. alexzin собака mail.ru

----------


## Basilpiii

Будьте добры!
Помогите скачать, Автоматический подбор ГТД для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8
http://infostart.ru/public/73979/
Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## sava.str

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать.
> Групповая выгрузка Налоговых Накладных и Приложений № 2 в XML Для Украины 
> http://infostart.ru/public/139175/
> 
> Групповая выгрузка налоговых накладных в формате XML 1С 8.x (Украина)
> http://infostart.ru/public/105537/
> 
> Групповая выгрузка налоговых накладных в XML 8.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/104987/
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/42905617
http://rghost.ru/42905626
http://rghost.ru/42905635

---------- Post added at 11:39 ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/20873/ можно эту обработку заполучить?


http://rghost.ru/42905643

---------- Post added at 11:40 ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 ----------




> Добрый день.
> 
> Нужна вот такая обработка http://infostart.ru/public/93324/
> 
> Может кто поможет :)


http://rghost.ru/42905654

---------- Post added at 11:41 ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/81861/ поделитесь если возможно, пожалуйста. alexzin собака mail.ru


Эта обработка платная!

---------- Post added at 11:42 ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 ----------




> Будьте добры!
> Помогите скачать, Автоматический подбор ГТД для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8
> http://infostart.ru/public/73979/
> Заранее СПАСИБО!


Эта обработка тоже платная, могу помочь только демкой.

http://rghost.ru/42905673

----------

Agema (13.01.2013), Rio2000 (14.01.2013), SaShok29 (11.01.2013), sergeyoskol (11.01.2013), sserg (16.01.2013), staas_ya (14.01.2013), Tisa (12.01.2013)

----------


## CBLoner

Подсобите со скачкой, плиз!
http://infostart.ru/public/163833/

Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## sava.str

> Подсобите со скачкой, плиз!
> http://infostart.ru/public/163833/
> 
> Заранее спасибо!!!


http://rghost.ru/42909006

----------

alex125it (14.01.2013), bentim (23.01.2013), CBLoner (11.01.2013), Rio2000 (14.01.2013)

----------


## romann55

Эх, опять не попал под раздачу (
sava.str, качните, плиз, вот эту обработку: http://infostart.ru/public/83107/
Благодарю!

----------


## sava.str

> Эх, опять не попал под раздачу (
> sava.str, качните, плиз, вот эту обработку: http://infostart.ru/public/83107/
> Благодарю!


http://rghost.ru/42911431

----------

Agema (13.01.2013), alex125it (14.01.2013), Rio2000 (14.01.2013), romann55 (12.01.2013), Ленок444 (14.01.2013)

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста эти ссылки
http://infostart.ru/public/148990/
http://infostart.ru/public/63799/
http://infostart.ru/public/72146/
http://infostart.ru/public/83844/
Спасибо!

----------


## sava.str

> Скачайте пожалуйста эти ссылки
> http://infostart.ru/public/148990/
> http://infostart.ru/public/63799/
> http://infostart.ru/public/72146/
> http://infostart.ru/public/83844/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/42913556
http://rghost.ru/42913569

http://rghost.ru/42913604
http://rghost.ru/42913638
http://rghost.ru/42913697

----------

Agema (13.01.2013), alex125it (14.01.2013), Anushka26 (13.01.2013), anvir (14.01.2013), Rio2000 (14.01.2013), Semper (12.01.2013), sserg (16.01.2013), Zlata18 (15.01.2013)

----------


## wit2007

Помогите найти обработку, нужно выгрузить номенклатуру из торговли 7,7(ред9,2) в бухгалтерию 8(ред2,0)
спасибо

----------


## lelik2009

Добрый день.
Подскажите,нет у кого-нибудь отчета "Анализ движения материалов",по типу того как был в Подрядчике строительства 1.4 под 7.7?Если есть скиньте пожалуйста.
alexan1979-2@yandex.ru

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Xoverd

http://infostart.ru/public/105381/

----------


## Adamante123

Ребят помогите Из Комплексной 7.7 нужно переносить документы (приходн, расходн накл и кассовые ордера) с шапками и табличн частью.
Нужно переносить в Бухгалтерию 7.7 и УСН 7.7.
Дайте плиз такую обработку кто видел..Инет обрыл не нашёл. на почту плиз с пометкой guss98@mail.ru

----------


## d,ogan

Добрый день.
Скачайте пожалуста кто может печатные формы

Заказ-наряд для Автосервиса Печатная форма для 1С:Бухгалтерии 8.2
Заказ-наряд для Автосервиса с НДС

Заране благадарю.

----------


## deadler

привет всем, может у кого нибудь есть обработка для выгрузки документов за период из торговли 7.7 в бух 8.2, ( документы пко,счет фактура,расходная накладная)?поделитесь,благ  дарен заранее

----------


## lsd_777

http://infostart.ru/public/165975/ Срочно нужна данная обработка, выручайте! Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## Rio2000

Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/150687/

----------


## sava.str

> http://infostart.ru/public/105381/


http://rghost.ru/43014356

---------- Post added at 10:39 ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/165975/ Срочно нужна данная обработка, выручайте! Заранее спасибо!!!!


http://rghost.ru/43014406

---------- Post added at 10:44 ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 ----------




> Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/150687/


http://rghost.ru/43014440

----------

Agema (14.01.2013), alex125it (14.01.2013), alina71 (01.02.2013), bboy2008 (14.01.2013), Rio2000 (14.01.2013), romann55 (14.01.2013), sserg (16.01.2013), staas_ya (14.01.2013), Xoverd (14.01.2013), Zlata18 (15.01.2013)

----------


## al1961

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/157048/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/157223/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/157218/ 
Буду очень признателен

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/157048/ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/157223/ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/157218/ 
> Буду очень признателен


http://rghost.ru/43014606
http://rghost.ru/private/43014612/0c...9bb90b18f4755e

http://rghost.ru/43014629

http://rghost.ru/43014641

----------

Agema (14.01.2013), al1961 (15.01.2013), alex125it (14.01.2013), bboy2008 (14.01.2013), Rio2000 (14.01.2013), romann55 (14.01.2013), staas_ya (14.01.2013)

----------


## vabster

доброе время суток.
Большая просьба помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/16034/

или разместите обработку печати акта передачи прав на ПО и сублицензионный договор к нему.
Спасибо

----------


## sava.str

> Добрый день.
> Скачайте пожалуста кто может печатные формы
> 
> Заказ-наряд для Автосервиса Печатная форма для 1С:Бухгалтерии 8.2
> Заказ-наряд для Автосервиса с НДС
> 
> Заране благадарю.


http://rghost.ru/43014656

---------- Post added at 11:13 ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 ----------




> доброе время суток.
> Большая просьба помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/16034/
> 
> или разместите обработку печати акта передачи прав на ПО и сублицензионный договор к нему.
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/43014667

----------

alex125it (14.01.2013), d,ogan (14.01.2013), Rio2000 (14.01.2013), staas_ya (14.01.2013), vabster (14.01.2013), Zlata18 (15.01.2013)

----------


## vabster

а еще можно скачать это
http://infostart.ru/public/120506/
http://infostart.ru/public/92368/
Предыдущий акт о передачи прав не подошел

----------


## sava.str

> а еще можно скачать это
> http://infostart.ru/public/120506/
> http://infostart.ru/public/92368/
> Предыдущий акт о передачи прав не подошел


http://rghost.ru/43015316
http://rghost.ru/43015339

----------

Agema (14.01.2013), alex125it (14.01.2013), Elena-V45 (15.01.2013), Rio2000 (14.01.2013), staas_ya (14.01.2013)

----------


## vabster

а еще помогите пожалуйста добрые люди
http://infostart.ru/public/86197/
спасибо!

---------- Post added at 12:45 ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 ----------

Помогите еще пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/86197/

Взаранее спасибо!

----------


## Анна.Иванова

Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/118486/ (с последними обновлениями за 13.06.2012). Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sava.str

> а еще помогите пожалуйста добрые люди
> http://infostart.ru/public/86197/
> спасибо!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 ----------
> 
> Помогите еще пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/86197/
> 
> Взаранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/43016259

---------- Post added at 13:35 ---------- Previous post was at 13:34 ----------




> Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/118486/ (с последними обновлениями за 13.06.2012). Заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/43016268

----------

Agema (14.01.2013), alex125it (15.01.2013), Elena-V45 (15.01.2013), Klissa (25.01.2013), Rio2000 (22.01.2013), romann55 (14.01.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (14.01.2013), vabster (14.01.2013), Zlata18 (15.01.2013), Анна.Иванова (14.01.2013)

----------


## slavabatov

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/20440
Спасибо.

----------


## sava.str

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/20440
> Спасибо.


ссылка в другой ветке

----------

slavabatov (14.01.2013)

----------


## Onsi

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/123342/. 
Спасибо.

----------


## lousalome

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти внешнюю форму декларации по транспортному налогу 2012 для 1С 8.2 Предприятие (ПРОФ). Буду очень признательна!

----------


## v_vitalik

Добрый день.
 Помогите скачать
Акт об оказании услуг с товарами http://infostart.ru/public/77090/
 Акт о реализации услуг с расшифровкой материалов для документа "Реализация товаров и услуг". http://infostart.ru/public/144768/
 Поступление недостающих товаров http://infostart.ru/public/157249/
 Анализ заказа из УПП http://infostart.ru/public/165612/
 Внешняя печатная форма "Акт сверки с расшифровкой реализации" для УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/147418/
 Анализ продаж расходной накладной http://infostart.ru/public/143721/
 Большое спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## Светулек

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать с инфостарта отчеты: 
http://infostart.ru/public/140897/
http://infostart.ru/public/138986/
http://infostart.ru/public/71106/.
 Пожалуйста, помогите! НДС горит!
Зараннее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## sava.str

> Добрый день.
>  Помогите скачать
> Акт об оказании услуг с товарами http://infostart.ru/public/77090/
>  Акт о реализации услуг с расшифровкой материалов для документа "Реализация товаров и услуг". http://infostart.ru/public/144768/
>  Поступление недостающих товаров http://infostart.ru/public/157249/
>  Анализ заказа из УПП http://infostart.ru/public/165612/
>  Внешняя печатная форма "Акт сверки с расшифровкой реализации" для УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/147418/
>  Анализ продаж расходной накладной http://infostart.ru/public/143721/
>  Большое спасибо!!!!!!


http://rghost.ru/43070332
http://rghost.ru/43070342
http://rghost.ru/43070353
http://rghost.ru/43070361
http://rghost.ru/43070366
http://rghost.ru/43070370

---------- Post added at 10:51 ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 ----------




> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать с инфостарта отчеты: 
> http://infostart.ru/public/140897/
> http://infostart.ru/public/138986/
> http://infostart.ru/public/71106/.
>  Пожалуйста, помогите! НДС горит!
> Зараннее огромное спасибо!!!


Скорее хватай огнетушитель! ))) Ну а если серьезно, то держи:

http://rghost.ru/43070377
http://rghost.ru/43070383
http://rghost.ru/43070386
http://rghost.ru/43070388

----------

Agema (16.01.2013), al1961 (16.01.2013), alex125it (16.01.2013), Galla (22.01.2013), Grios (02.02.2013), Rio2000 (22.01.2013), sserg (16.01.2013), staas_ya (16.01.2013), v_vitalik (16.01.2013), Валентина2012 (10.02.2013), Маруся18 (06.02.2013), Светулек (16.01.2013)

----------


## Binom

*arccos6pi*,




> Сообщение от zol957  
> Люди добрые помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/151190/
> ну очень надо, заранее СПАСИБО!!!
> http://rghost.ru/40341560


Привет! ссылка http://rghost.ru/40341560 мертвая, можно обновить или на почту evgevg@bk.ru
очень нужно, заранее спасибо огромное!

----------


## sava.str

> *arccos6pi*,
> 
> 
> 
> Привет! ссылка http://rghost.ru/40341560 мертвая, можно обновить или на почту evgevg@bk.ru
> очень нужно, заранее спасибо огромное!


В соседней ветке.

----------

Binom (16.01.2013)

----------


## Светулек

> http://rghost.ru/43070332
> http://rghost.ru/43070342
> http://rghost.ru/43070353
> http://rghost.ru/43070361
> http://rghost.ru/43070366
> http://rghost.ru/43070370
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:51 ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 ----------
> 
> ...


Спасибо! Выручили! Дай бог Вам удачи, и счастья, и еще раз спасибо!!!

----------

sserg (22.01.2013)

----------


## Анна.Иванова

Добрый день!
Срочно нужна оброботка Книга продаж http://infostart.ru/public/84378/, старая ссылка уже удалена. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sava.str

> Добрый день!
> Срочно нужна оброботка Книга продаж http://infostart.ru/public/84378/, старая ссылка уже удалена. Заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/43074716

----------

Klissa (25.01.2013), Kotishco (20.01.2013), Rio2000 (28.01.2013), sserg (22.01.2013), staas_ya (16.01.2013), Анна.Иванова (16.01.2013), Валентина2012 (10.02.2013), Маруся18 (06.02.2013)

----------


## Анна.Иванова

*sava.str*, спасибо вам. К сожалению эта обработка не помогла, может есть возможность скачать еще http://infostart.ru/public/152081/

----------


## sava.str

> *sava.str*, спасибо вам. К сожалению эта обработка не помогла, может есть возможность скачать еще http://infostart.ru/public/152081/


http://rghost.ru/43075658

----------

Agema (16.01.2013), alex125it (17.01.2013), Klissa (25.01.2013), Kotishco (20.01.2013), Rio2000 (28.01.2013), sserg (22.01.2013), staas_ya (16.01.2013), Анна.Иванова (16.01.2013), Валентина2012 (10.02.2013)

----------


## SergVWP

Добрый вечер помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/149435/

----------


## Grios

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/162883/
http://infostart.ru/public/153126/
http://infostart.ru/public/165956/
http://infostart.ru/public/164444/
http://infostart.ru/public/164254/
http://infostart.ru/public/164215/
http://infostart.ru/public/163867/
http://infostart.ru/public/161643/
http://infostart.ru/public/160074/
http://infostart.ru/public/157256/
http://infostart.ru/public/155970/

----------


## ronan-dex1

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать следующее. Заранее спасибо
http://infostart.ru/public/91245/
http://infostart.ru/public/151061/
http://infostart.ru/public/80336/
http://infostart.ru/public/164555/
http://infostart.ru/public/147694/
http://infostart.ru/public/66334/
http://infostart.ru/public/76925/
http://infostart.ru/public/20426/
http://infostart.ru/public/124026/

----------


## Fanat33

Доброго времени суток!!!
Очень надо
http://infostart.ru/public/148685/
http://infostart.ru/public/157063/files/

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Xoverd

http://infostart.ru/public/160024/

http://infostart.ru/public/168416/

http://infostart.ru/public/152363/

http://infostart.ru/public/149317/

http://infostart.ru/public/164444/

----------


## Ехидна

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/102519/
Предыдущие ссылки удалены все:(

----------


## sava.str

> http://infostart.ru/public/160024/
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/168416/
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/152363/
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/149317/
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/164444/


Ссылки в соседней ветке

----------


## Fanat33

sava.str помогите мне скачать , плз
http://infostart.ru/public/148685/
http://infostart.ru/public/157063/files/
Очень Надо

----------


## JuraP

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/84976/
Предыдущие ссылки удалены, очень надо.

----------


## mirv7

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/169454/.

----------

liss_i (20.01.2013)

----------


## sava.str

> sava.str помогите мне скачать , плз
> http://infostart.ru/public/148685/
> http://infostart.ru/public/157063/files/
> Очень Надо


http://rghost.ru/43099430
http://rghost.ru/43099445

---------- Post added at 18:22 ---------- Previous post was at 18:21 ----------




> Помогите, пожалуйста скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/102519/
> Предыдущие ссылки удалены все:(


Она платная, из файлов только инструкция

---------- Post added at 18:24 ---------- Previous post was at 18:22 ----------




> Помогите, пожалуйста скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/84976/
> Предыдущие ссылки удалены, очень надо.


http://rghost.ru/43099544

---------- Post added at 18:25 ---------- Previous post was at 18:24 ----------




> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/169454/.


http://rghost.ru/43099570

---------- Post added at 18:26 ---------- Previous post was at 18:25 ----------




> Добрый вечер помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/149435/


Платная.

----------

Agema (17.01.2013), alex125it (21.01.2013), alina71 (01.02.2013), Cqazqaz (22.01.2013), Grios (02.02.2013), JuraP (17.01.2013), liss_i (20.01.2013), mirv7 (17.01.2013), Rio2000 (28.01.2013), sserg (22.01.2013), staas_ya (17.01.2013)

----------


## v_vitalik

Внешний подбор номенклатуры для реализации товаров и услуг  http://infostart.ru/public/156967/
Отчет по резервам на складах для УТ 11   http://infostart.ru/public/122200/
Ведомость по регистру "Товары в резерве на складах" для УПП 1.3 (8.2)   http://infostart.ru/public/105289/
Большое спасибо!!!!

----------


## Fanat33

*sava.str*, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО:good:

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/162883/
> http://infostart.ru/public/153126/
> http://infostart.ru/public/165956/
> http://infostart.ru/public/164444/
> http://infostart.ru/public/164254/
> http://infostart.ru/public/164215/
> http://infostart.ru/public/163867/
> http://infostart.ru/public/161643/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/43100116

---------- Post added at 18:50 ---------- Previous post was at 18:47 ----------




> Внешний подбор номенклатуры для реализации товаров и услуг  http://infostart.ru/public/156967/
> Отчет по резервам на складах для УТ 11   http://infostart.ru/public/122200/
> Ведомость по регистру "Товары в резерве на складах" для УПП 1.3 (8.2)   http://infostart.ru/public/105289/
> Большое спасибо!!!!


http://rghost.ru/43100199
http://rghost.ru/43100221
http://rghost.ru/43100247

---------- Post added at 19:02 ---------- Previous post was at 18:50 ----------




> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать следующее. Заранее спасибо
> http://infostart.ru/public/91245/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151061/
> http://infostart.ru/public/80336/
> http://infostart.ru/public/164555/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147694/
> http://infostart.ru/public/66334/
> http://infostart.ru/public/76925/
> http://infostart.ru/public/20426/
> http://infostart.ru/public/124026/


http://infostart.ru/public/91245/
File 91245_2_Konfiguratsiya_Putevki_.cf not found.

Остальное
http://rghost.ru/43100545

---------- Post added at 19:07 ---------- Previous post was at 19:02 ----------

*Люди, кидайте ссылки в одну ветку, не надо плодить сразу в двух и тем более писать мне в личку. Я все просьбы вижу здесь, помогаю по мере возможности.
Если нужно помочь, то кидайте ссылки либо в этой ветке, либо в здесь*.

----------

Agema (18.01.2013), alex125it (21.01.2013), AlexanderTiger (24.01.2013), ashah (22.01.2013), bboy2008 (18.01.2013), bentim (23.01.2013), eanknd (19.01.2013), Grios (31.01.2013), Klissa (25.01.2013), Kotishco (20.01.2013), lenaonly (23.01.2013), Rio2000 (28.01.2013), staas_ya (17.01.2013), Sudnik (19.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), v_vitalik (17.01.2013), Zlata18 (21.01.2013)

----------


## JuraP

sava.str, Спасибо!
Пожалуйста помогите еще скачать http://infostart.ru/public/82522/

----------


## lexalex

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/156990/
http://infostart.ru/public/156879/
http://infostart.ru/public/167328/
http://infostart.ru/public/166353/
http://infostart.ru/public/142687/
http://infostart.ru/public/168397/
http://infostart.ru/public/160238/
http://infostart.ru/public/151285/
http://infostart.ru/public/164646/
http://infostart.ru/public/160154/
http://infostart.ru/public/169658/
http://infostart.ru/public/169412/
Заранее спасибо...

----------


## sava.str

> sava.str, Спасибо!
> Пожалуйста помогите еще скачать http://infostart.ru/public/82522/


http://rghost.ru/43118492

---------- Post added at 11:47 ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/156990/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156879/
> http://infostart.ru/public/167328/
> http://infostart.ru/public/166353/
> http://infostart.ru/public/142687/
> http://infostart.ru/public/168397/
> http://infostart.ru/public/160238/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151285/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/43118541
http://rghost.ru/43118550
http://rghost.ru/43118558
http://rghost.ru/43118569
http://rghost.ru/43118591
http://rghost.ru/43118595
http://rghost.ru/43118602
http://rghost.ru/43118624
http://rghost.ru/43118632
http://rghost.ru/43118641
http://rghost.ru/43118648
http://rghost.ru/43118655

----------

Agema (18.01.2013), alex125it (21.01.2013), AlexanderTiger (23.01.2013), Algiz (18.01.2013), Anushka26 (21.01.2013), ashah (22.01.2013), bentim (23.01.2013), Cqazqaz (22.01.2013), eanknd (19.01.2013), Galla (22.01.2013), Grios (02.02.2013), sserg (22.01.2013), staas_ya (21.01.2013), Sudnik (19.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), Zlata18 (21.01.2013)

----------


## v_vitalik

Внешняя печатная форма "Акт об оказании услуг с товарами" для бухгалтерии 3.0      http://infostart.ru/public/169612/

----------


## sava.str

> Внешняя печатная форма "Акт об оказании услуг с товарами" для бухгалтерии 3.0      http://infostart.ru/public/169612/


http://rghost.ru/43121528

----------

Agema (18.01.2013), alex125it (21.01.2013), Galla (22.01.2013), Grios (02.02.2013), staas_ya (21.01.2013), v_vitalik (18.01.2013), Мастер_Доминик (17.02.2013)

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/98738/ достаньте пожалуйстса!!

----------


## sava.str

> http://infostart.ru/public/98738/ достаньте пожалуйстса!!


http://rghost.ru/43125895

----------

alex125it (21.01.2013), aristid (23.01.2013), dj-eva (21.01.2013), staas_ya (21.01.2013)

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с обработкой
http://infostart.ru/public/169922/

----------


## altrof

помогите еще с этой обработкой пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/99852/

----------


## kolobaster2

Добрые люди, огромная просьба. Помогите скачать вот эту обработку с инфостарта - http://infostart.ru/public/98598/ Интересует только внешний счет на оплату. Буду очень благодарен. Нужно очень срочно :(

----------


## xdoker

Вечер добрый. очень интересна вот эта обработка: http://infostart.ru/public/87152/. Я бы даже сказал дозарезу...

----------


## xdoker

Вопрос из зала: Никто не встречал подобную обработку http://infostart.ru/public/87152/ , только для комплексной 8.2. Очень надо...

----------


## vladbts

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/166022/

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите с обработкой
> http://infostart.ru/public/169922/


http://rghost.ru/43196787

---------- Post added at 10:38 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------




> помогите еще с этой обработкой пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/99852/


http://rghost.ru/43196790

---------- Post added at 10:40 ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 ----------




> Добрые люди, огромная просьба. Помогите скачать вот эту обработку с инфостарта - http://infostart.ru/public/98598/ Интересует только внешний счет на оплату. Буду очень благодарен. Нужно очень срочно :(


http://rghost.ru/43196805

---------- Post added at 10:42 ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 ----------




> Вечер добрый. очень интересна вот эта обработка: http://infostart.ru/public/87152/. Я бы даже сказал дозарезу...


http://rghost.ru/43196821

---------- Post added at 10:43 ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/166022/


http://rghost.ru/43196826

----------

Agema (23.01.2013), alex125it (21.01.2013), AlexanderTiger (24.01.2013), Algiz (21.01.2013), altrof (21.01.2013), ashah (22.01.2013), bboy2008 (21.01.2013), bentim (23.01.2013), Cqazqaz (22.01.2013), Klissa (24.01.2013), kolobaster2 (16.02.2013), Rio2000 (22.01.2013), salika (29.01.2013), SerGun74 (28.01.2013), Smartbot (21.01.2013), sserg (22.01.2013), staas_ya (21.01.2013), Svetlana_K (29.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), vladbts (21.01.2013), xdoker (21.01.2013)

----------


## xdoker

sava.str спасибо огроменное! Вот только для комплексной 8.2 (http://infostart.ru/public/87152/)  такую же встречали где-нибудь?

----------


## sava.str

> sava.str спасибо огроменное! Вот только для комплексной 8.2 (http://infostart.ru/public/87152/)  такую же встречали где-нибудь?


Нет, но если найдешь на инфостарте, помогу скачать.

----------

xdoker (21.01.2013)

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с обработкой
http://infostart.ru/public/167202/

----------


## ashah

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/90974/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/122871/
http://infostart.ru/public/128605/
http://infostart.ru/public/74139/
спасибо.

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите с обработкой
> http://infostart.ru/public/167202/


http://rghost.ru/43221027

---------- Post added at 10:29 ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 ----------




> Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/90974/ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/122871/ 
> спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/43221032
http://rghost.ru/43221041

----------

alex125it (22.01.2013), alina71 (31.01.2013), ashah (22.01.2013), bboy2008 (22.01.2013), Cqazqaz (22.01.2013), Galla (23.01.2013), Grios (02.02.2013), sserg (22.01.2013), staas_ya (22.01.2013), Svetlana_K (29.01.2013)

----------


## Natali1

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/118171/

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/118171/


http://rghost.ru/43221553

----------

Agema (23.01.2013), alex125it (22.01.2013), aristid (23.01.2013), borisusman (24.01.2013), Natali1 (22.01.2013), staas_ya (23.01.2013), Svetlana_K (29.01.2013)

----------


## vex2865

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/75790/

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/75790/


http://rghost.ru/43223023

----------

Agema (23.01.2013), alex125it (22.01.2013), alina71 (31.01.2013), Galla (23.01.2013), Grios (02.02.2013), Kotishco (05.02.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (23.01.2013), Svetlana_K (29.01.2013), vex2865 (22.01.2013)

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с обработкой
http://infostart.ru/public/86336/
http://infostart.ru/public/86340/
http://infostart.ru/public/20752/
http://infostart.ru/public/128149/
http://infostart.ru/public/67451/

----------


## lok78

Здравствуйте. Помогите найти обработку УдалениеОбъектовУниверсал  ьная

---------- Post added at 01:47 ---------- Previous post was at 00:45 ----------

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/82878/
http://infostart.ru/public/125053/

----------


## Klara

http://m.infostart.ru/public/87940/
Помогите....(

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите с обработкой
> http://infostart.ru/public/86336/
> http://infostart.ru/public/86340/
> http://infostart.ru/public/20752/
> http://infostart.ru/public/128149/
> http://infostart.ru/public/67451/


http://rghost.ru/43244597
http://rghost.ru/43244600
http://rghost.ru/43244603
http://rghost.ru/43244608
http://rghost.ru/43244617

---------- Post added at 10:48 ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 ----------




> Здравствуйте. Помогите найти обработку УдалениеОбъектовУниверсал  ьная
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:47 ---------- Previous post was at 00:45 ----------
> 
> Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/82878/
> http://infostart.ru/public/125053/


http://rghost.ru/43244627
http://rghost.ru/43244629

---------- Post added at 10:50 ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 ----------




> http://m.infostart.ru/public/87940/
> Помогите....(


Платная

----------

Agema (23.01.2013), alex125it (23.01.2013), aristid (23.01.2013), barbos83 (04.02.2013), bboy2008 (23.01.2013), bentim (23.01.2013), Cqazqaz (23.01.2013), Grios (02.02.2013), Kotishco (05.02.2013), lok78 (23.01.2013), MariaMuhina (23.01.2013), SLK01 (23.01.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (23.01.2013), Svetlana_K (29.01.2013), tad1 (23.01.2013)

----------


## e.kuklin

Здравствуйте
помогите найти пожалуйста такую выгрузку для 8.2
и помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/156143/
Спасибо

----------


## sava.str

> Здравствуйте
> помогите найти пожалуйста такую выгрузку для 8.2
> и помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/156143/
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/43247753

----------

alex125it (24.01.2013), Algiz (23.01.2013), e.kuklin (24.01.2013), staas_ya (23.01.2013), Svetlana_K (29.01.2013)

----------


## Klara

http://infostart.ru/public/149293/
помогите скачать

----------


## lautal

помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/81857/

(печать КС-2, КС-3)
спасибо

----------


## sava.str

> http://infostart.ru/public/149293/
> помогите скачать


http://rghost.ru/43268153

---------- Post added at 10:47 ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 ----------




> помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/81857/
> 
> (печать КС-2, КС-3)
> спасибо


http://rghost.ru/43268156

----------

Agema (24.01.2013), alex125it (24.01.2013), Klissa (24.01.2013), Kotishco (05.02.2013), lautal (24.01.2013), MWalker (24.01.2013), staas_ya (24.01.2013), Svetlana_K (29.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.01.2013)

----------


## andreyVPA

помогите скачать!
http://infostart.ru/public/123358/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/144558/
http://infostart.ru/public/165817/
Спасибо!

----------


## sava.str

> помогите скачать!
> http://infostart.ru/public/123358/files/
> http://infostart.ru/public/144558/
> http://infostart.ru/public/165817/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/43269981
http://rghost.ru/43270001
http://rghost.ru/43270018

----------

Agema (24.01.2013), alex125it (25.01.2013), Gr@y (25.01.2013), Klissa (24.01.2013), staas_ya (24.01.2013), Svetlana_K (29.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.01.2013)

----------


## e.kuklin

Здравствуйте
помогите найти пожалуйста такую выгрузку для 8.2
Отчет Бухгалтерский Бланс
Спасибо

----------


## palmira-msk

День добрый.
Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
http://infostart.ru/public/96045/
Нужны оба файла.

----------


## sava.str

> День добрый.
> Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
> http://infostart.ru/public/96045/
> Нужны оба файла.


http://rghost.ru/43274475

----------

666999 (31.01.2013), Agema (24.01.2013), alex125it (25.01.2013), Grios (02.02.2013), lenaonly (24.01.2013), MariaMuhina (30.01.2013), palmira-msk (24.01.2013), staas_ya (24.01.2013), Svetlana_K (29.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.01.2013)

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/165141/
http://infostart.ru/public/165338/
http://infostart.ru/public/164215/
http://infostart.ru/public/163997/
http://infostart.ru/public/163306/
http://infostart.ru/public/160334/

----------


## v_vitalik

Просьба очень срочно помочь::::
Отчет Дебиторская задолженность  http://infostart.ru/public/148949/
Отчет по Дебиторской Задолженности для 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7   http://infostart.ru/public/77096/
Бухгалтерский отчет (1Cv82) о просроченной дебиторской задолженности для конфигураций Росcии, Украины и Беларуси   http://infostart.ru/public/75089/
Развёрнутый отчёт: "Дебиторская и кредиторская задолженность"   http://infostart.ru/public/119804/
Просроченная дебиторская Задолженность  http://infostart.ru/public/20963/
За ранее большое и огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!

----------


## sava.str

> Просьба очень срочно помочь::::
> Отчет Дебиторская задолженность  http://infostart.ru/public/148949/
> Отчет по Дебиторской Задолженности для 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7   http://infostart.ru/public/77096/
> Бухгалтерский отчет (1Cv82) о просроченной дебиторской задолженности для конфигураций Росcии, Украины и Беларуси   http://infostart.ru/public/75089/
> Развёрнутый отчёт: "Дебиторская и кредиторская задолженность"   http://infostart.ru/public/119804/
> Просроченная дебиторская Задолженность  http://infostart.ru/public/20963/
> За ранее большое и огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!


http://rghost.ru/43276164
http://rghost.ru/43276208
http://rghost.ru/43276241
http://rghost.ru/43276369

---------- Post added at 19:19 ---------- Previous post was at 19:14 ----------




> Помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/165141/
> http://infostart.ru/public/165338/
> http://infostart.ru/public/164215/
> http://infostart.ru/public/163997/
> http://infostart.ru/public/163306/
> http://infostart.ru/public/160334/


http://rghost.ru/43276410
http://rghost.ru/43276433
http://rghost.ru/43276502

---------- Post added at 19:20 ---------- Previous post was at 19:19 ----------

На сегодня это все.

----------

Agema (24.01.2013), alex125it (25.01.2013), AlexanderTiger (25.01.2013), olga_eov (07.02.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (24.01.2013), Svetlana_K (28.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), v_vitalik (24.01.2013), Zans (08.02.2013), Zlata18 (24.01.2013), Васесуалий (31.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.01.2013)

----------


## abc_123

Добрый день.
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/72936/
http://infostart.ru/public/61090/
http://infostart.ru/public/159034/
http://infostart.ru/public/106224/
http://infostart.ru/public/156882/
http://infostart.ru/public/121025/
http://infostart.ru/public/118757/
http://infostart.ru/public/159624/
http://infostart.ru/public/151944/
http://infostart.ru/public/156560/
http://infostart.ru/public/159481/
Зараннее благодарю!!!

----------

Zans (08.02.2013)

----------


## v_vitalik

Повторюсь еще раз 
Отчет по Дебиторской Задолженности для 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 http://infostart.ru/public/77096/

----------


## Мастер_Доминик

Помогите скачать.

Отчет "Анализ начисленных/уплаченных взносов ПФР за период"
Внешний отчет (ert,epf) для 1C: Предприятие 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/170303/

Расчет резерва и остатков отпусков сотрудников организаций по кадровой информации (ЗУП 2.5.60.1)
Внешняя обработка (ert,epf) для 1C: Предприятие 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/138176/

----------


## bboy2008

Не откажите 
Подбор номенклатуры реализация товаров КА
http://infostart.ru/public/156967/
Подбор номенклатуры ККМ УТ 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/105239/

----------


## andreyVPA

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/115383/files/
http://infostart.ru/public/155520/
спасибо!

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/165141/
> http://infostart.ru/public/165338/
> http://infostart.ru/public/164215/
> http://infostart.ru/public/163997/
> http://infostart.ru/public/163306/
> http://infostart.ru/public/160334/


Последние две

http://rghost.ru/43292079
http://rghost.ru/43292091

---------- Post added at 10:43 ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 ----------




> Повторюсь еще раз 
> Отчет по Дебиторской Задолженности для 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 http://infostart.ru/public/77096/


http://rghost.ru/43292112

---------- Post added at 11:02 ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 ----------




> Добрый день.
> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/72936/
> http://infostart.ru/public/61090/
> http://infostart.ru/public/159034/
> http://infostart.ru/public/106224/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156882/
> http://infostart.ru/public/121025/
> http://infostart.ru/public/118757/
> ...


Первая не скачивается (File 72936_1_Vvod_nachalnyh_ostatkov_po_vzaimoraschetam  _dlya_ZUP_KA_UPP.epf not found).
http://rghost.ru/43292134
http://rghost.ru/43292149
http://rghost.ru/43292159
http://rghost.ru/43292172
http://rghost.ru/43292180
http://rghost.ru/43292202
http://rghost.ru/43292217
http://rghost.ru/43292233
http://rghost.ru/43292243
http://rghost.ru/43292248

---------- Post added at 11:03 ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 ----------




> Помогите скачать.
> Отчет "Анализ начисленных/уплаченных взносов ПФР за период"
> Внешний отчет (ert,epf) для 1C: Предприятие 8.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/170303/
> Расчет резерва и остатков отпусков сотрудников организаций по кадровой информации (ЗУП 2.5.60.1)
> Внешняя обработка (ert,epf) для 1C: Предприятие 8.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/138176/


http://rghost.ru/43292254
http://rghost.ru/43292262

---------- Post added at 11:05 ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 ----------




> Не откажите 
> Подбор номенклатуры реализация товаров КА
> http://infostart.ru/public/156967/
> Подбор номенклатуры ККМ УТ 10.3
> http://infostart.ru/public/105239/


http://rghost.ru/43292267
http://rghost.ru/43292276

---------- Post added at 11:08 ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 ----------




> Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/115383/files/
> http://infostart.ru/public/155520/
> спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/43292290
http://rghost.ru/43292294

---------- Post added at 11:13 ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 ----------




> Повторюсь еще раз 
> Отчет по Дебиторской Задолженности для 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 http://infostart.ru/public/77096/


С рисунками)))
http://rghost.ru/43292330

----------

abc_123 (25.01.2013), Agema (26.01.2013), alex125it (25.01.2013), AlexanderTiger (25.01.2013), alina71 (31.01.2013), andreyVPA (25.01.2013), Anushka26 (25.01.2013), aristid (25.01.2013), bboy2008 (25.01.2013), dm71 (25.01.2013), eanknd (25.01.2013), romann55 (25.01.2013), salika (29.01.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (25.01.2013), Svetlana_K (28.01.2013), v_vitalik (25.01.2013), Zans (08.02.2013), Мастер_Доминик (25.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.01.2013)

----------


## _Host

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/164825/
Спасибо.

----------


## v_vitalik

Дебиторская задолженность Контрагентов по сумме и срокам http://infostart.ru/public/92228/
Отчет о дебиторской задолженности с учетом дней отсрочки для 1С: Комплексная 7.7  http://infostart.ru/public/88048/
Отчет о просроченной дебиторской задолженности для 1С:Бухгалтерии 8.1 Росcии, Украины и Беларуси  http://infostart.ru/public/73278/
Просроченная дебиторская задолженность для 1С:Комплексная 7.7 http://infostart.ru/public/21616/
Отчет по дебиторской задолженности   http://infostart.ru/public/57846/
Классификация дебиторской задолженности по интервалам   http://infostart.ru/public/89495/
Анализ дебиторской задолженности в разрезе проектов и неоплаченных реализаций  http://infostart.ru/public/20343/
Анализ возникновения дебиторской (кредиторской) задолженности   http://infostart.ru/public/65508/
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/164825/
> Спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/43295440

---------- Post added at 15:35 ---------- Previous post was at 15:24 ----------




> Дебиторская задолженность Контрагентов по сумме и срокам http://infostart.ru/public/92228/
> Отчет о дебиторской задолженности с учетом дней отсрочки для 1С: Комплексная 7.7  http://infostart.ru/public/88048/
> Отчет о просроченной дебиторской задолженности для 1С:Бухгалтерии 8.1 Росcии, Украины и Беларуси  http://infostart.ru/public/73278/
> Просроченная дебиторская задолженность для 1С:Комплексная 7.7 http://infostart.ru/public/21616/
> Отчет по дебиторской задолженности   http://infostart.ru/public/57846/
> Классификация дебиторской задолженности по интервалам   http://infostart.ru/public/89495/
> Анализ дебиторской задолженности в разрезе проектов и неоплаченных реализаций  http://infostart.ru/public/20343/
> Анализ возникновения дебиторской (кредиторской) задолженности   http://infostart.ru/public/65508/
> ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО


http://rghost.ru/43295483
http://rghost.ru/43295503
http://rghost.ru/43295516
http://rghost.ru/43295534
http://rghost.ru/43295560
http://rghost.ru/43295587
http://rghost.ru/43295598
http://rghost.ru/43295654

----------

Agema (26.01.2013), alex125it (25.01.2013), Anushka26 (30.01.2013), Cqazqaz (31.01.2013), e.kuklin (29.01.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), Svetlana_K (28.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), v_vitalik (25.01.2013), Zans (08.02.2013), _Host (25.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.01.2013)

----------


## aristid

Здравствуйте, скачайте пожалуйста.

http://infostart.ru/public/166657/
http://infostart.ru/public/94270/
http://infostart.ru/public/122971/
http://infostart.ru/public/84771/
http://infostart.ru/public/161669/
http://infostart.ru/public/95620/
http://infostart.ru/public/169716/
http://infostart.ru/public/169287/

Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Kovopol

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста! http://infostart.ru/public/155688/ Карта клиентов, Яндекс карты API 2.X. Думаю, что многим обработка будет интересна.

----------


## sava.str

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста! http://infostart.ru/public/155688/ Карта клиентов, Яндекс карты API 2.X. Думаю, что многим обработка будет интересна.


http://rghost.ru/43296894

----------

agent73 (28.01.2013), alex125it (25.01.2013), Klissa (25.01.2013), Kovopol (25.01.2013), romann55 (25.01.2013), staas_ya (25.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.01.2013)

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Помогите получить! Заранее большое спасибо!
http://infostart.ru/public/152693/
http://infostart.ru/public/152440/
http://infostart.ru/public/151939/
http://infostart.ru/public/151143/
http://infostart.ru/public/150880/
http://infostart.ru/public/149513/
http://infostart.ru/public/150349/
http://infostart.ru/public/150382/
http://infostart.ru/public/149490/
http://infostart.ru/public/149317/
http://infostart.ru/public/148949/
http://infostart.ru/public/144768/
http://infostart.ru/public/73825/

----------


## Salmanova

Помогите, очень нужен товарный отчет http://infostart.ru/public/158537/

----------


## sava.str

> Здравствуйте, скачайте пожалуйста.
> http://infostart.ru/public/166657/
> http://infostart.ru/public/94270/
> http://infostart.ru/public/122971/
> http://infostart.ru/public/84771/
> http://infostart.ru/public/161669/
> http://infostart.ru/public/95620/
> http://infostart.ru/public/169716/
> http://infostart.ru/public/169287/
> Заранее большое спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/43296954
http://rghost.ru/43297003
http://rghost.ru/43299427
http://rghost.ru/43299498
http://rghost.ru/43299545
http://rghost.ru/43299573
http://rghost.ru/43299596
http://rghost.ru/43299612

---------- Post added at 18:27 ---------- Previous post was at 18:25 ----------




> Помогите, очень нужен товарный отчет http://infostart.ru/public/158537/


http://rghost.ru/43299642

----------

Agema (26.01.2013), alex125it (28.01.2013), alina71 (31.01.2013), ANRIBROV (27.01.2013), aristid (25.01.2013), bogdan51 (27.01.2013), borisusman (28.01.2013), Cqazqaz (31.01.2013), Grios (02.02.2013), Klissa (25.01.2013), Oleg20 (26.01.2013), romann55 (25.01.2013), Salmanova (25.01.2013), staas_ya (28.01.2013), Svetlana_K (28.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), Zlata18 (27.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.01.2013)

----------


## Salmanova

Спасибо-преспасибо!!

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите получить! Заранее большое спасибо!
> http://infostart.ru/public/152693/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152440/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151939/
> http://infostart.ru/public/151143/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150880/
> http://infostart.ru/public/149513/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150349/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150382/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/43299828
http://rghost.ru/43299854
http://rghost.ru/43299869
http://yadi.sk/d/1oIHz-Up26k5E
http://rghost.ru/43300085
http://rghost.ru/43300105
http://rghost.ru/43300119
http://rghost.ru/43300137
http://rghost.ru/43300147
http://rghost.ru/43300173
http://rghost.ru/43300199
http://rghost.ru/43300224
http://rghost.ru/43300311

----------

Agema (26.01.2013), alex125it (28.01.2013), AlexanderTiger (25.01.2013), Arcomage (31.01.2013), Cqazqaz (31.01.2013), MariaMuhina (30.01.2013), nika13 (19.03.2013), romann55 (28.01.2013), SLK01 (25.01.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (28.01.2013), Svetlana_K (28.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), Zlata18 (27.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.01.2013)

----------


## aristid

sava.str большое спасибо, если можно еще одну обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/105367/

----------


## dms1

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:

Внешняя печатная форма Т-11а для документа Регистрация разовых начислений в ЗИК БУ8 и ЗУП8 - http://infostart.ru/public/93610/
ЗУП, ЗУП КОРП внешние формы Т-11, Т-11а "Регистрация разовых начислений"  http://infostart.ru/public/75043/

Спасибо!

----------


## deadler

http://infostart.ru/public/137939/ помогите скачать пжл,заранее благодарен

----------


## tad1

http://infostart.ru/public/86893/
http://infostart.ru/public/137491/
http://infostart.ru/public/84451/
http://infostart.ru/public/20717/
Помогите пожайлуста, я думаю многие будут благодарны :)

---------- Post added at 07:11 ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/141498/
для полноты картины, и спасибо заранее

----------


## sava.str

> sava.str большое спасибо, если можно еще одну обработку
> http://infostart.ru/public/105367/


http://rghost.ru/43364344

---------- Post added at 10:51 ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> 
> Внешняя печатная форма Т-11а для документа Регистрация разовых начислений в ЗИК БУ8 и ЗУП8 - http://infostart.ru/public/93610/
> ЗУП, ЗУП КОРП внешние формы Т-11, Т-11а "Регистрация разовых начислений"  http://infostart.ru/public/75043/
> 
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/43364358
http://rghost.ru/43364359

---------- Post added at 11:24 ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/137939/ помогите скачать пжл,заранее благодарен


http://rghost.ru/43364550

---------- Post added at 11:30 ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/86893/
> http://infostart.ru/public/137491/
> http://infostart.ru/public/84451/
> http://infostart.ru/public/20717/
> Помогите пожайлуста, я думаю многие будут благодарны :)
> http://infostart.ru/public/141498/
> для полноты картины, и спасибо заранее


http://rghost.ru/43364564
http://rghost.ru/43364569
http://rghost.ru/43364576
http://rghost.ru/43364588
http://rghost.ru/43364592

----------

Agema (28.01.2013), al1961 (28.01.2013), alex125it (28.01.2013), aristid (28.01.2013), deadler (28.01.2013), Egor5130 (07.02.2013), Oleg20 (29.01.2013), romann55 (28.01.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (28.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), tad1 (28.01.2013), Zlata18 (28.01.2013), Аня Мавлеева (01.02.2013), Ленок444 (28.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (29.01.2013)

----------


## v_vitalik

Отчет "Анализ доступности товаров" УТ 11 расшифровка резерва по заказам покупателя   http://infostart.ru/public/86631/
Спасибо

----------


## sava.str

> Отчет "Анализ доступности товаров" УТ 11 расшифровка резерва по заказам покупателя   http://infostart.ru/public/86631/
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/43367384

----------

Agema (28.01.2013), alex125it (28.01.2013), staas_ya (28.01.2013), v_vitalik (28.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (29.01.2013)

----------


## DmitriyDrozdov

Помогите плиз скачать http://infostart.ru/public/98903/

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите плиз скачать http://infostart.ru/public/98903/


http://rghost.ru/43368466

----------

Agema (28.01.2013), alex125it (29.01.2013), alina71 (31.01.2013), DmitriyDrozdov (28.01.2013), Grios (02.02.2013), MariaMuhina (30.01.2013), selinata (01.02.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (28.01.2013), Svetlana_K (28.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), Zlata18 (28.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (29.01.2013)

----------


## DmitriyDrozdov

спасибочки большое

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Огромное спасибо sava.str!!!
Если не затруднит, скачайте и это!
http://infostart.ru/public/170433/
http://infostart.ru/public/168294/
http://infostart.ru/public/165141/
http://infostart.ru/public/165390/
http://infostart.ru/public/161927/
http://infostart.ru/public/119276/

----------


## sava.str

> Огромное спасибо sava.str!!!
> Если не затруднит, скачайте и это!
> http://infostart.ru/public/170433/
> http://infostart.ru/public/168294/
> http://infostart.ru/public/165141/
> http://infostart.ru/public/165390/
> http://infostart.ru/public/161927/
> http://infostart.ru/public/119276/


http://rghost.ru/43371227
http://rghost.ru/43371255
http://rghost.ru/43371571
http://rghost.ru/43371604
http://rghost.ru/43371629
http://yadi.sk/d/IJug8DA72B1Og

----------

Agema (28.01.2013), alex125it (29.01.2013), AlexanderTiger (29.01.2013), Anushka26 (30.01.2013), aristid (28.01.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (29.01.2013), t-a-v (01.02.2013), Zlata18 (28.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (29.01.2013)

----------


## romann55

Понадобились следующие обработки: (пакетная печать документов)
http://infostart.ru/public/140601/
http://infostart.ru/public/94325/
Спасибо!

----------


## sava.str

> Понадобились следующие обработки: (пакетная печать документов)
> http://infostart.ru/public/140601/
> http://infostart.ru/public/94325/
> Спасибо!


http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2558932
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2558934

----------

Agema (29.01.2013), alex125it (29.01.2013), AlexanderTiger (29.01.2013), alina71 (31.01.2013), Egor5130 (07.02.2013), romann55 (29.01.2013), Smartbot (29.01.2013), staas_ya (29.01.2013), Zlata18 (30.01.2013), Ленок444 (08.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (30.01.2013)

----------


## Oleg20

Помогите с такими документами
http://infostart.ru/public/170663/
http://infostart.ru/public/170841/
http://infostart.ru/public/159664/
http://infostart.ru/public/155020/
http://infostart.ru/public/150167/
http://infostart.ru/public/147926/
http://infostart.ru/public/146179/
http://infostart.ru/public/142348/
http://infostart.ru/public/142342/
http://infostart.ru/public/125809/
http://infostart.ru/public/99044/
Простите за наглость)))

----------


## Selena1505

Пожалуйста помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/94471/
Заранее огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## aristid

Здравствуйте, если возможно, скачайте пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/115806/
Спасибо.

----------


## sava.str

> Здравствуйте, если возможно, скачайте пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/115806/
> Спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/43395233

----------

Agema (29.01.2013), alex125it (30.01.2013), aristid (29.01.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (29.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (30.01.2013)

----------


## sava.str

> Пожалуйста помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/94471/
> Заранее огромное спасибо!!!!


http://rghost.ru/43411646

---------- Post added at 11:08 ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 ----------




> Помогите с такими документами
> http://infostart.ru/public/170663/ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/170841/
> http://infostart.ru/public/159664/
> http://infostart.ru/public/155020/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150167/
> http://infostart.ru/public/147926/
> http://infostart.ru/public/146179/
> http://infostart.ru/public/142348/
> ...


Файл не найден или удален
http://rghost.ru/43411665
http://rghost.ru/43411683
http://rghost.ru/43411689
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2561143
http://rghost.ru/43411720
http://rghost.ru/43411725
http://rghost.ru/43411730
http://rghost.ru/43411739
http://rghost.ru/43411768
http://rghost.ru/43411804

----------

666999 (31.01.2013), Agema (30.01.2013), alex125it (30.01.2013), Kovopol (30.01.2013), Oleg20 (31.01.2013), romann55 (30.01.2013), Selena1505 (31.01.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (30.01.2013), Zlata18 (30.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (30.01.2013)

----------


## Kovopol

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/65323/ Прайс-лист в картинках 1С УТ 8.1

----------


## YIM

Добрый день.
Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/164215/
И другие отчёты по складу если можно...
Заранее спасибо

----------


## sava.str

> Добрый день.
> Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/164215/
> И другие отчёты по складу если можно...
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/43412343
Можно и другие отчеты по складу. Ссылку в студию! Я только помогаю скачать, а не найти.

----------

alex125it (30.01.2013), aristid (31.01.2013), Grios (02.02.2013), Sanych22 (04.02.2013), staas_ya (30.01.2013), Zlata18 (30.01.2013), СеверныйВетер (30.01.2013)

----------


## Amonstar

Перезалейте, пожалуйста http://rghost.ru/40523557, или отдельно отчет http://infostart.ru/public/151493/ ОСВ по материалам с единицами измерения и ценой

----------


## шоколадина

http://infostart.ru/public/115702/
помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Kovopol

Добрый день!
http://infostart.ru/public/65193/
Помогите пожалуйста!
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток! Помогите с 
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=117520

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Если не затруднит... Заранее благодарю!
http://infostart.ru/public/101953/

----------


## JuraP

Добрый день.
Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/122049/

---------- Post added at 18:39 ---------- Previous post was at 17:48 ----------

И еще одну пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/92918/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## deadler

http://infostart.ru/public/119784/ выручайте эх, заранее спасибо большое

----------


## jupiter60

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
Прогресс бар 8.2 (УТ 11 без изменения конфигурации, для SQL) http://infostart.ru/public/159607/
Определение значения даты из строкового представления (месяц прописью) http://infostart.ru/public/159543/
Ведомость Товары на складах расширенная http://infostart.ru/public/159521/
Объединение и устранение дублей должностей (ролей) контактных лиц http://infostart.ru/public/159504/
Отправка SMS с помощью оператора мобильной связи life http://infostart.ru/public/159455/
Настраиваемое кнопочное меню товаров в управляемых формах http://infostart.ru/public/158261/
ЗУП. Актуальные сведения о должности и подразделении в списке справочника Сотрудники http://infostart.ru/public/158238/
Заполнение регистра ФИО Физлиц http://infostart.ru/public/158217/
Оповещение по SMS через GSM-модем из 1С http://infostart.ru/public/158209/
Массовая смена окладов http://infostart.ru/public/158147/
Заранее СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!

----------


## sava.str

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/65323/ Прайс-лист в картинках 1С УТ 8.1


http://rghost.ru/43434921

---------- Post added at 10:37 ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 ----------




> Перезалейте, пожалуйста http://rghost.ru/40523557, или отдельно отчет http://infostart.ru/public/151493/ ОСВ по материалам с единицами измерения и ценой


http://rghost.ru/43434939

---------- Post added at 10:37 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/115702/
> помогите пожалуйста


Платная

---------- Post added at 10:39 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------




> Добрый день!
> http://infostart.ru/public/65193/
> Помогите пожалуйста!
> Заранее благодарен!


http://rghost.ru/43434961

---------- Post added at 10:41 ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 ----------




> Доброго времени суток! Помогите с 
> http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=117520


http://rghost.ru/43434971

---------- Post added at 10:44 ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 ----------




> Если не затруднит... Заранее благодарю!
> http://infostart.ru/public/101953/


http://rghost.ru/43434992

---------- Post added at 10:50 ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 ----------




> Добрый день.
> Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/122049/
> И еще одну пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/92918/
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/43435009
http://rghost.ru/43435026

---------- Post added at 10:51 ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/119784/ выручайте эх, заранее спасибо большое


http://rghost.ru/43435036

----------

Agema (31.01.2013), alex125it (31.01.2013), AlexanderTiger (31.01.2013), Alroad (31.01.2013), Amonstar (31.01.2013), aristid (31.01.2013), Cqazqaz (05.02.2013), Grios (31.01.2013), JuraP (31.01.2013), Kovopol (31.01.2013), romann55 (31.01.2013), smolen1 (31.01.2013), Stepi (08.02.2013), Zlata18 (01.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (31.01.2013), шоколадина (03.02.2013)

----------


## Васесуалий

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/93157/
Спасибо

----------


## sava.str

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> Прогресс бар 8.2 (УТ 11 без изменения конфигурации, для SQL) http://infostart.ru/public/159607/
> Определение значения даты из строкового представления (месяц прописью) http://infostart.ru/public/159543/
> Ведомость Товары на складах расширенная http://infostart.ru/public/159521/
> Объединение и устранение дублей должностей (ролей) контактных лиц http://infostart.ru/public/159504/
> Отправка SMS с помощью оператора мобильной связи life http://infostart.ru/public/159455/
> Настраиваемое кнопочное меню товаров в управляемых формах http://infostart.ru/public/158261/
> ЗУП. Актуальные сведения о должности и подразделении в списке справочника Сотрудники http://infostart.ru/public/158238/
> Заполнение регистра ФИО Физлиц http://infostart.ru/public/158217/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/43437965
http://rghost.ru/43437976
http://rghost.ru/43437988
http://rghost.ru/43437995
http://rghost.ru/43438005
http://rghost.ru/43438013
http://rghost.ru/43438017
http://rghost.ru/43438027
http://rghost.ru/43438043
http://rghost.ru/43438062

---------- Post added at 15:38 ---------- Previous post was at 15:34 ----------




> Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/93157/
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/43438130

---------- Post added at 16:08 ---------- Previous post was at 15:38 ----------




> Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/93157/
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/43438688

----------

Agema (31.01.2013), alex125it (31.01.2013), AlexanderTiger (31.01.2013), alina71 (31.01.2013), Anushka26 (01.02.2013), Grios (01.02.2013), jupiter60 (01.02.2013), romann55 (31.01.2013), sserg (12.02.2013), staas_ya (01.02.2013), Zlata18 (01.02.2013), Аня Мавлеева (01.02.2013), Васесуалий (31.01.2013), Маруся18 (06.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.02.2013)

----------


## v_vitalik

Отчет "Анализ отгрузки и оплаты заказа покупателя"   http://infostart.ru/public/85617/
Спасибо!

----------


## sava.str

> Отчет "Анализ отгрузки и оплаты заказа покупателя"   http://infostart.ru/public/85617/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/43439212

----------

Agema (31.01.2013), alex125it (31.01.2013), staas_ya (01.02.2013), v_vitalik (31.01.2013), Zlata18 (01.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.02.2013)

----------


## Kovopol

Добрый день! 
Интересная обработка Рабочее место менеджера по продажам с учетом аналогов
http://infostart.ru/public/80589/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## sava.str

> Добрый день! 
> Интересная обработка Рабочее место менеджера по продажам с учетом аналогов
> http://infostart.ru/public/80589/
> Заранее благодарен!


Может и интересная, у тебя есть возможность оценить...
http://rghost.ru/43440235

----------

Agema (31.01.2013), alex125it (31.01.2013), AlexanderTiger (31.01.2013), aristid (31.01.2013), Kovopol (01.02.2013), staas_ya (01.02.2013), Zlata18 (01.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.02.2013)

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Помогите скачать!
http://infostart.ru/public/147854/
http://infostart.ru/public/96738/

----------


## v_vitalik

Проверка оплаты документов реализации   http://infostart.ru/public/91346/
Остатки, резервы и документы   http://infostart.ru/public/170640/
Расходная накладная с адресом доставки для УТ 10.3  http://infostart.ru/public/169953/
Заполнение договоров в документах.  http://infostart.ru/public/168897/
Отчет: детальный мониторинг документов реализаций УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/123418/
Оплаченные продажи (Продажи по оплате)  http://infostart.ru/public/122829/
Оплаченные продажи (Продажи по оплате) доработанная версия  http://infostart.ru/public/139178/
Отчет по продажам в разрезе покупателей  http://infostart.ru/public/120372/

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Если не очень затруднит и это! Спасибо!
http://infostart.ru/public/171413/
http://infostart.ru/public/163997/
http://infostart.ru/public/156196/
http://infostart.ru/public/154003/
http://infostart.ru/public/153179/
http://infostart.ru/public/137804/

----------


## maroon

Помогите, пожалуйста с обработкой: 
http://infostart.ru/public/169727/

----------


## lexalex

Добрый день! Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/170453/
http://infostart.ru/public/80479/

Спасибо....

----------


## glykov

> Внешний отчет Карточка учета материалов М-17 предназначен для конфигурации бухгалтерия 2.0 (для 1.6 не пойдет)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо Инфостарт-у, считаю вещь нужная и полезная.
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/01548.0.../_m17.erf.html
> 
> http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4459.../_m17.erf.html


ПЕРЕЗАЛЕТЕ ПЛИЗ. ОЧЕНЬ  НАДО.

---------- Post added at 22:00 ---------- Previous post was at 21:58 ----------

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/85328/ Спасибо.
и Спасибо нажму.

----------


## KrasinAA

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки:
http://infostart.ru/public/156985/
http://infostart.ru/public/156903/
http://infostart.ru/public/156888/
http://infostart.ru/public/156856/
http://infostart.ru/public/156507/
http://infostart.ru/public/156276/
http://infostart.ru/public/156014/
http://infostart.ru/public/155873/
http://infostart.ru/public/155390/
http://infostart.ru/public/155355/
http://infostart.ru/public/155192/
http://infostart.ru/public/155151/
http://infostart.ru/public/154877/
http://infostart.ru/public/154754/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## L666

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна обработка: Сведения о распределении численности работников по размерам з/п обработка для 1С v8 платформа 8.2

----------


## sava.str

> Помогите скачать!
> http://infostart.ru/public/147854/
> http://infostart.ru/public/96738/


http://rghost.ru/43458621
Вторая платная

----------

alex125it (04.02.2013), AlexanderTiger (01.02.2013), staas_ya (01.02.2013), Zlata18 (01.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (02.02.2013)

----------


## sava.str

> Проверка оплаты документов реализации   http://infostart.ru/public/91346/
> Остатки, резервы и документы   http://infostart.ru/public/170640/
> Расходная накладная с адресом доставки для УТ 10.3  http://infostart.ru/public/169953/
> Заполнение договоров в документах.  http://infostart.ru/public/168897/
> Отчет: детальный мониторинг документов реализаций УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/123418/
> Оплаченные продажи (Продажи по оплате)  http://infostart.ru/public/122829/
> Оплаченные продажи (Продажи по оплате) доработанная версия  http://infostart.ru/public/139178/
> Отчет по продажам в разрезе покупателей  http://infostart.ru/public/120372/


http://rghost.ru/43458726
http://rghost.ru/43458743
http://rghost.ru/43458751
http://rghost.ru/43458759
http://rghost.ru/43458781
http://rghost.ru/43458786
http://rghost.ru/43458793
http://rghost.ru/43458798

----------

Agema (01.02.2013), alex125it (04.02.2013), AlexanderTiger (01.02.2013), aristid (01.02.2013), bbazarov (07.02.2013), sserg (13.02.2013), staas_ya (01.02.2013), svet2222 (03.02.2013), v_vitalik (01.02.2013), Zlata18 (01.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (02.02.2013)

----------


## sava.str

> Если не очень затруднит и это! Спасибо!
> http://infostart.ru/public/171413/
> http://infostart.ru/public/163997/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156196/
> http://infostart.ru/public/154003/
> http://infostart.ru/public/153179/
> http://infostart.ru/public/137804/


http://rghost.ru/43458816
http://rghost.ru/43458829
http://rghost.ru/43458838
http://rghost.ru/43458843
http://rghost.ru/43458860
http://rghost.ru/43458907

----------

abv55 (02.02.2013), Agema (01.02.2013), alex125it (04.02.2013), AlexanderTiger (01.02.2013), Cqazqaz (05.02.2013), sserg (13.02.2013), staas_ya (01.02.2013), Zans (08.02.2013), Zlata18 (01.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (02.02.2013)

----------


## sava.str

> ПЕРЕЗАЛЕТЕ ПЛИЗ. ОЧЕНЬ  НАДО.
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/85328/ Спасибо.
> и Спасибо нажму.


http://rghost.ru/43458930

----------

alex125it (04.02.2013), AlexanderTiger (01.02.2013), glykov (01.02.2013), sserg (13.02.2013), staas_ya (01.02.2013), Zans (08.02.2013), Zlata18 (01.02.2013), Аня Мавлеева (01.02.2013), Ленок444 (08.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (02.02.2013)

----------


## sava.str

> ПЕРЕЗАЛЕТЕ ПЛИЗ. ОЧЕНЬ  НАДО.
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/85328/ Спасибо.
> и Спасибо нажму.


http://rghost.ru/43458930

----------

alex125it (04.02.2013), bboy2008 (05.02.2013), sserg (13.02.2013), staas_ya (01.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (02.02.2013)

----------


## sava.str

> Здравствуйте. Очень нужна обработка: Сведения о распределении численности работников по размерам з/п обработка для 1С v8 платформа 8.2


http://infostart.ru

----------

alex125it (04.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (02.02.2013)

----------


## v_vitalik

Развернутый отчет по взаиморасчетам с детализацией по документам и номенклатуре под УТП  http://infostart.ru/public/170135/
Обработка количества номенклатуры с учетом остатка на складе аналогов в документе "План закупок"  http://infostart.ru/public/171387/
Внешняя обработка заполнения табличной части документа Установка цен номенклатуры http://infostart.ru/public/162695/
[УТ 10] SubSys: Рабочий стол директора - центр управления отчетами  http://infostart.ru/public/67623/
Большое Спасибо!!!

----------


## v_vitalik

[УТ 10] SubSys: Рабочий стол директора - центр управления отчетами  http://infostart.ru/public/67623/

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Буду признателен!
http://infostart.ru/public/149694/
http://infostart.ru/public/171514/

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Буду признателен!
http://infostart.ru/public/149694/
http://infostart.ru/public/171514/

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Буду признателен!
http://infostart.ru/public/149694/
http://infostart.ru/public/171514/

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Если не затруднит!
http://infostart.ru/public/171514/
http://infostart.ru/public/149694/

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Если не затруднит!
http://infostart.ru/public/171514/
http://infostart.ru/public/149694/

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Если не затруднит!
http://infostart.ru/public/171514/
http://infostart.ru/public/149694/
http://infostart.ru/public/171669/
http://infostart.ru/public/100293/
http://infostart.ru/public/161963/
http://infostart.ru/public/142204/
http://infostart.ru/public/140861/
http://infostart.ru/public/171514/
http://infostart.ru/public/67623/

----------


## kalinin_dmitry

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/120506/
d-kalinin@yandex.ru

----------


## abv55

Помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/170851/

----------


## abv55

Помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/170851/

----------


## Grios

Помогите скачать пожалуйста следующие обработки, ну очень нужно для учета
Отчёт о поступлении для 1С8, версия 2.1 http://infostart.ru/public/60713/
Отчет по реализации для БП 8.2 http://infostart.ru/public/57608/
Ведомость по взаиморасчетам с контрагентами по бух.счетам http://infostart.ru/public/57605/
Долги контрагентов (зачет аванса) http://infostart.ru/public/21845/
Внешняя печатная форма документа "Требование-накладная" с ценой, суммой и итоговой суммой. http://infostart.ru/public/68727/
Печать реестра документов из списка документов. http://infostart.ru/public/67486/
Мастер перенумерации справочников и документов (Обычная форма 8.2) http://infostart.ru/public/79546/
Материальный отчет М-19 для Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2 http://infostart.ru/public/83674/
Отчет по расходам(затратам) для Бухгалтерии 8 ред. 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/83022/
Оборотная ведомость движения ТМЦ по складам http://infostart.ru/public/82428/
Доходы и расходы + данные по форме N2 http://infostart.ru/public/86678/
Обороты по складу в разрезе контрагентов. http://infostart.ru/public/90351/
Прайс-лист для Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0 (8.2) http://infostart.ru/public/88785/
Материальный отчет http://infostart.ru/public/92809/
Состояние взаиморасчетов по 14 счетам (60, 62, 76...) для Бухгалтерии 2.0.25 под 8.2 http://infostart.ru/public/90730/
Внешний отчет для 1С:Бухгалтерии 8.2 Расчет торговой наценки http://infostart.ru/public/95903/
Отчет "История закупочных цен" для 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 ред. 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/98020/
Оборотно-сальдовая ведомость сразу по 41,43 счету http://infostart.ru/public/97408/
Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/104005/
Печать ценников из 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 редакции 2.0 и 1C:Управление торговлей 8 http://infostart.ru/public/120856/
Очень прошу помогите

----------


## jadmiv

Помогите скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/171002/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## jadmiv

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/171002/ 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## jadmiv

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/171002/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## jadmiv

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/171002/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Grios

Помогите пожалуйста скачать для работы
Журнал-Ордер по 50 счету http://infostart.ru/public/170300/
Ведомость по товарам на СКД для Бухгалтерии Предприятия 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/169454/
Отчет "Материальная ведомость" http://infostart.ru/public/168454/
Установка цены продажи товара между собственными организациями для Бухгалтерии 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/166929/
Товарный отчет для БП 2.0 (своя версия) http://infostart.ru/public/164115/
Ведомость по контрагентам БП 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/159685/
Заполнение Акта сверки без разбивки возвратов поставщику http://infostart.ru/public/155675/
Цена последнего поступления http://infostart.ru/public/155040/
Остатки и обороты алкоголя в далах для Бух 8, проверка алкогольной декларации http://infostart.ru/public/154748/
Алкоголь. Анализ заполненности регистра сведений "Сведения об алкогольной продукции". Анализ движений алкогольных товаров на бухгалтерских счетах в декалитрах. Настройка для консоли отчетов Бухгалтерия 8 http://infostart.ru/public/153126/
Формирование регистра сведений об алкогольной продукции по номенклатурной группе http://infostart.ru/public/152217/
Ведомость по учету ТМЦ http://infostart.ru/public/143282/
Отчет "Задолженность поставщикам" в разрезе полученных счетов-фактур. http://infostart.ru/public/142057/
Печать ценников для Бухгалтерии  http://infostart.ru/public/128906/
МХ-20 http://infostart.ru/public/125583/
Перенумерация ПКО и РКО http://infostart.ru/public/124960/
Перенумерация документов http://infostart.ru/public/124547/
Отчет по поставщикам для Бухгалтерии http://infostart.ru/public/122146/
Печать ценников из 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 редакции 2.0 и 1C:Управление торговлей 8 
Отчет по движению денежных средств для Бухгалтерии 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/118910/
Ведомость по остаткам ТМЦ для конфигурации Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/116220/
Реестр для БП 2.0 универсальный http://infostart.ru/public/99964/
Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/104005/

----------


## Marita

http://infostart.ru/public/115944/
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
Печатная форма Заявления на выдачу подотчетных средств для 1с Бухгалтерия 8.2

----------


## Grios

Помогите пожалуйста скачать для повышения производительности труда:
Журнал-Ордер по 50 счету http://infostart.ru/public/170300/
Ведомость по товарам на СКД для Бухгалтерии Предприятия 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/169454/
Отчет "Материальная ведомость" http://infostart.ru/public/168454/
Установка цены продажи товара между собственными организациями для Бухгалтерии 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/166929/
Товарный отчет для БП 2.0 (своя версия) http://infostart.ru/public/164115/
Ведомость по контрагентам БП 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/159685/
Заполнение Акта сверки без разбивки возвратов поставщику http://infostart.ru/public/155675/
Цена последнего поступления http://infostart.ru/public/155040/
Остатки и обороты алкоголя в далах для Бух 8, проверка алкогольной декларации http://infostart.ru/public/154748/
Алкоголь. Анализ заполненности регистра сведений "Сведения об алкогольной продукции". Анализ движений алкогольных товаров на бухгалтерских счетах в декалитрах. Настройка для консоли отчетов Бухгалтерия 8 http://infostart.ru/public/153126/
Формирование регистра сведений об алкогольной продукции по номенклатурной группе http://infostart.ru/public/152217/
Ведомость по учету ТМЦ http://infostart.ru/public/143282/
Отчет "Задолженность поставщикам" в разрезе полученных счетов-фактур. http://infostart.ru/public/142057/
Печать ценников для Бухгалтерии  http://infostart.ru/public/128906/
МХ-20 http://infostart.ru/public/125583/
Перенумерация ПКО и РКО http://infostart.ru/public/124960/
Перенумерация документов http://infostart.ru/public/124547/
Отчет по поставщикам для Бухгалтерии http://infostart.ru/public/122146/
Печать ценников из 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 редакции 2.0 и 1C:Управление торговлей 8 
Отчет по движению денежных средств для Бухгалтерии 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/118910/
Ведомость по остаткам ТМЦ для конфигурации Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/116220/
Реестр для БП 2.0 универсальный http://infostart.ru/public/99964/
Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/104005/
Очень прошу помогите

----------


## Grios

Помогите пожалуйста скачать для повышения производительности труда:
Журнал-Ордер по 50 счету http://infostart.ru/public/170300/
Ведомость по товарам на СКД для Бухгалтерии Предприятия 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/169454/
Отчет "Материальная ведомость" http://infostart.ru/public/168454/
Установка цены продажи товара между собственными организациями для Бухгалтерии 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/166929/
Товарный отчет для БП 2.0 (своя версия) http://infostart.ru/public/164115/
Ведомость по контрагентам БП 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/159685/
Заполнение Акта сверки без разбивки возвратов поставщику http://infostart.ru/public/155675/
Цена последнего поступления http://infostart.ru/public/155040/
Остатки и обороты алкоголя в далах для Бух 8, проверка алкогольной декларации http://infostart.ru/public/154748/
Алкоголь. Анализ заполненности регистра сведений "Сведения об алкогольной продукции". Анализ движений алкогольных товаров на бухгалтерских счетах в декалитрах. Настройка для консоли отчетов Бухгалтерия 8 http://infostart.ru/public/153126/
Формирование регистра сведений об алкогольной продукции по номенклатурной группе http://infostart.ru/public/152217/
Ведомость по учету ТМЦ http://infostart.ru/public/143282/
Отчет "Задолженность поставщикам" в разрезе полученных счетов-фактур. http://infostart.ru/public/142057/
Печать ценников для Бухгалтерии  http://infostart.ru/public/128906/
МХ-20 http://infostart.ru/public/125583/
Перенумерация ПКО и РКО http://infostart.ru/public/124960/
Перенумерация документов http://infostart.ru/public/124547/
Отчет по поставщикам для Бухгалтерии http://infostart.ru/public/122146/
Печать ценников из 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 редакции 2.0 и 1C:Управление торговлей 8 
Отчет по движению денежных средств для Бухгалтерии 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/118910/
Ведомость по остаткам ТМЦ для конфигурации Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/116220/
Реестр для БП 2.0 универсальный http://infostart.ru/public/99964/
Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0 http://infostart.ru/public/104005/
Очень прошу помогите

----------


## Marita

http://infostart.ru/public/115944/
Помогите скачать 
Печатная форма Заявления на выдачу подотчетных средств для 1с Бухгалтерия 8.2

----------


## Marita

http://infostart.ru/public/115944/
Помогите скачать 
Печатная форма Заявления на выдачу подотчетных средств для 1с Бухгалтерия 8.2

----------


## Marita

помогите скачать Печатная форма Заявления на выдачу подотчетных средств для 1с Бухгалтерия 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/115944/

----------


## Marita

http://infostart.ru/public/125749/, или http://infostart.ru/public/115944/ Пожалуйста

----------


## Marita

http://infostart.ru/public/125749/, или http://infostart.ru/public/115944/ Пожалуйста, залейте очень нужно

----------


## Marita

http://infostart.ru/public/125749/, или http://infostart.ru/public/115944/ Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## TESTER

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/75313/ - WYSIWYG редактор HTML

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Если не затруднит!
http://infostart.ru/public/171514/
http://infostart.ru/public/149694/
http://infostart.ru/public/171669/
http://infostart.ru/public/100293/
http://infostart.ru/public/161963/
http://infostart.ru/public/142204/
http://infostart.ru/public/140861/
http://infostart.ru/public/171514/
http://infostart.ru/public/67623/

----------


## 77_nnn

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки:
http://infostart.ru/public/164714/
http://infostart.ru/public/121589/
http://infostart.ru/public/114979/
http://infostart.ru/public/128733/
http://infostart.ru/public/161776/
http://infostart.ru/public/140725/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## 77_nnn

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки:
http://infostart.ru/public/164714/
http://infostart.ru/public/121589/
http://infostart.ru/public/114979/
http://infostart.ru/public/128733/
http://infostart.ru/public/161776/
http://infostart.ru/public/140725/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## 77_nnn

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки:
http://infostart.ru/public/164714/
http://infostart.ru/public/121589/
http://infostart.ru/public/114979/
http://infostart.ru/public/128733/
http://infostart.ru/public/161776/
http://infostart.ru/public/140725/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## 77_nnn

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки:
http://infostart.ru/public/164714/
http://infostart.ru/public/121589/
http://infostart.ru/public/114979/
http://infostart.ru/public/128733/
http://infostart.ru/public/161776/
http://infostart.ru/public/140725/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## yulia-sap

Доброй ночи!. А можно еще разок перезалить?

----------


## sava.str

> Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки:
> http://infostart.ru/public/156985/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156903/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156888/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156856/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156507/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156276/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156014/
> http://infostart.ru/public/155873/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/43533463
http://rghost.ru/43533493
http://rghost.ru/43533499
http://rghost.ru/43533514
http://rghost.ru/43533520
http://rghost.ru/43533525
http://rghost.ru/43533537
http://rghost.ru/43533544
http://rghost.ru/43533551
http://rghost.ru/43533558
http://rghost.ru/43533563
http://rghost.ru/43533571
http://rghost.ru/private/43533581/e8...7618a788382776

----------

Agema (11.02.2013), AlexanderTiger (12.02.2013), romann55 (14.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (12.02.2013)

----------


## sava.str

> Развернутый отчет по взаиморасчетам с детализацией по документам и номенклатуре под УТП  http://infostart.ru/public/170135/
> Обработка количества номенклатуры с учетом остатка на складе аналогов в документе "План закупок"  http://infostart.ru/public/171387/
> Внешняя обработка заполнения табличной части документа Установка цен номенклатуры http://infostart.ru/public/162695/
> [УТ 10] SubSys: Рабочий стол директора - центр управления отчетами  http://infostart.ru/public/67623/
> Большое Спасибо!!!


http://rghost.ru/43533605
http://rghost.ru/43533619
http://rghost.ru/43533622
http://rghost.ru/43533641

----------

Agema (11.02.2013), Grios (11.02.2013), v_vitalik (11.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (12.02.2013)

----------


## sava.str

> Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки:
> http://infostart.ru/public/156985/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156903/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156888/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156856/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156507/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156276/
> http://infostart.ru/public/156014/
> http://infostart.ru/public/155873/
> ...


http://rghost.ru/43533463
http://rghost.ru/43533493
http://rghost.ru/43533499
http://rghost.ru/43533514
http://rghost.ru/43533520
http://rghost.ru/43533525
http://rghost.ru/43533537
http://rghost.ru/43533544
http://rghost.ru/43533551
http://rghost.ru/43533558
http://rghost.ru/43533563
http://rghost.ru/43533571
http://rghost.ru/private/43533581/e8...7618a788382776

----------

Grios (11.02.2013)

----------


## sava.str

database error

----------


## Mortalus

Повтор, очень прошу помочь.
Расчет и анализ компенсации родительской платы 
http://infostart.ru/public/117228/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## beshennyj

http://infostart.ru/public/140432/ Помогите скачать

----------


## beshennyj

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/140432/

----------


## AlexGS75

Доброго дня! Помогите пожалуйста скачать, данный отчет:

http://infostart.ru/public/84983/

----------


## AlexGS75

Доброго дня! Помогите пожалуйста скачать, данный отчет:

http://infostart.ru/public/84983/

----------


## AlexGS75

Доброго дня! Помогите скачать, данный отчет:
http://infostart.ru/public/84983/

----------


## AlexGS75

Доброго дня! Помогите скачать, данный отчет:
http://infostart.ru/public/84983/

----------


## AlexGS75

Доброго дня! Помогите пожалуйста скачать данный отчет :

http://infostart.ru/public/84983/

----------


## v_vitalik

Конструктор спецификаций с аналогами  http://infostart.ru/public/116131/
Рабочее место для заказа товаров с учетом аналогов  http://infostart.ru/public/144007/
Обработка заполнения номенклатурных позиций с подбором аналогов для документа "Заказ на производство" http://infostart.ru/public/122689/
Рабочее место менеджера - доработанный (подбор аналогичной по названию продукции, фильтр по остаткам, вывод отчетов) http://infostart.ru/public/64204/
Остатки товаров на складах по местам хранения с ценой  http://infostart.ru/public/104562/

----------


## bistro

Очень надо скачать Акт списания к требованию-накладной. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## bistro

Очень надо скачать Акт списания к требованию-накладной. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## bistro

Очень надо скачать Акт списания к требованию-накладной. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## bistro

Очень надо скачать Акт списания к требованию-накладной. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## bistro

> Сообщение от alkulib
> 
> 
> Помогите плиз скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/126044/
> Или может есть у кого внешняя печатная форма Акта списания материалов?
> 
> 
> http://rghost.ru/40197071


Очень надо скачать Акт списания к требованию-накладной. Перезалейте, пожалуйста!

----------


## downtaun

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку для Розницы 2.0 
http://infostart.ru/public/165975/
Заранее спасибо, а потом и на кнопочку нажмем... :)

----------


## Grios

Почему не работает форум

----------


## sava.str

&&&И?

----------


## v_vitalik

Конструктор спецификаций с аналогами http://infostart.ru/public/116131/
 Рабочее место для заказа товаров с учетом аналогов http://infostart.ru/public/144007/
 Обработка заполнения номенклатурных позиций с подбором аналогов для документа "Заказ на производство" http://infostart.ru/public/122689/
 Рабочее место менеджера - доработанный (подбор аналогичной по названию продукции, фильтр по остаткам, вывод отчетов) http://infostart.ru/public/64204/
 Остатки товаров на складах по местам хранения с ценой http://infostart.ru/public/104562/
 Спасибо

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
А есть ли возможность получить такую обработку?
http://infostart.ru/public/158564/
Спасибо.

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
А есть ли возможность получить такую обработку?
http://infostart.ru/public/158564/
Спасибо.

----------


## BigAnn

Возможно ли получить эту обработку?
http://infostart.ru/public/158564/
Спасибо.

----------


## sergeyoskol

А может у кого есть вот такая штука для печати этикеток
http://infostart.ru/public/155151/
или поможете скачать :)

----------


## sergeyoskol

А может у кого есть вот такая штука для печати этикеток
http://infostart.ru/public/155151/
или поможете скачать :)

----------


## v_vitalik

Конструктор спецификаций с аналогами http://infostart.ru/public/116131/
 Рабочее место для заказа товаров с учетом аналогов http://infostart.ru/public/144007/
 Обработка заполнения номенклатурных позиций с подбором аналогов для документа "Заказ на производство" http://infostart.ru/public/122689/
 Рабочее место менеджера - доработанный (подбор аналогичной по названию продукции, фильтр по остаткам, вывод отчетов) http://infostart.ru/public/64204/
 Остатки товаров на складах по местам хранения с ценой http://infostart.ru/public/104562/
 Спасибо

----------


## dimawolf

Люди очень нужно!!!!!!!!!!! помогите скачать!!!!!!!!! http://infostart.ru/public/61915/ 
Анализ цен АТТ 
Заранее спасибо
dimawolf84@mail.ru

----------


## dimawolf

Помогите анализ цен АТТ http://infostart.ru/public/61915/ 
dimawolf84@mail.ru

----------


## dimawolf

Помогите анализ цен АТТ http://infostart.ru/public/61915/ 
dimawolf84@mail.ru

----------


## dimawolf

Помогите скачать анализ цен АТТ http://infostart.ru/public/61915/ 
dimawolf84@mail.ru

----------


## dimawolf

Помогите плиз
http://infostart.ru/public/161963/
http://infostart.ru/public/61915/
http://infostart.ru/public/82403/
http://infostart.ru/public/105239/
http://infostart.ru/public/157595/
http://infostart.ru/public/103062/

----------


## dimawolf

Помогите 
http://infostart.ru/public/161963/
http://infostart.ru/public/61915/
http://infostart.ru/public/82403/
http://infostart.ru/public/105239/
http://infostart.ru/public/157595/
http://infostart.ru/public/103062/

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите скачать
Как выиграть сражение с документом УПП "Расчет себестоимости"
http://infostart.ru/public/166353/
Как выиграть сражение с документом УПП "Расчет себестоимости
http://infostart.ru/public/166618/
Отчет по регистру "Способы распределения затрат организаций"
http://infostart.ru/public/166813/

----------


## Klara

есть ли у кого-нибудь реестр сертификатов соответствия для ут 10.3 выложите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Klara

есть ли у кого-нибудь реестр сертификатов соответствия для ут 10.3 выложите пожалуйста!!! или вот   http://infostart.ru/public/151967/ заранее спасибо!

----------


## Klara

есть ли у кого-нибудь реестр сертификатов соответствия для ут 10.3 выложите пожалуйста!!! или вотhttp://infostart.ru/public/151967/

----------


## Klara

есть ли у кого-нибудь реестр сертификатов соответствия для ут 10.3 выложите пожалуйста!!! или вотhttp://infostart.ru/public/151967/  спасибо

----------


## dimawolf

Помогите плиз
http://infostart.ru/public/61915/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/87727/
http://infostart.ru/public/161963/
http://infostart.ru/public/82403/
http://infostart.ru/public/105239/
http://infostart.ru/public/157595/
http://infostart.ru/public/103062/

----------


## dimawolf

Помогите плиз  
http://infostart.ru/public/61915/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/87727/
http://infostart.ru/public/161963/
http://infostart.ru/public/82403/
http://infostart.ru/public/105239/
http://infostart.ru/public/157595/
http://infostart.ru/public/103062/

----------


## dimawolf

Помогите !!!!!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/61915/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/87727/
http://infostart.ru/public/161963/
http://infostart.ru/public/82403/
http://infostart.ru/public/105239/
http://infostart.ru/public/157595/
http://infostart.ru/public/103062/

----------


## dimawolf

Помогите !!!!!!!!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/61915/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/87727/
http://infostart.ru/public/161963/
http://infostart.ru/public/82403/
http://infostart.ru/public/105239/
http://infostart.ru/public/157595/
http://infostart.ru/public/103062/

----------


## dimawolf

Помогите !!!!!!!!!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/61915/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/87727/
http://infostart.ru/public/161963/
http://infostart.ru/public/82403/
http://infostart.ru/public/105239/
http://infostart.ru/public/157595/
http://infostart.ru/public/103062/

----------


## sava.str

Теперь я помогаю здесь

----------


## Vovanus

Господа, залейте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/172120/
http://infostart.ru/public/171308/
http://infostart.ru/public/89844/
http://infostart.ru/public/89605/
http://infostart.ru/public/170901/

----------


## Vovanus

Господа, залейте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/172120/
http://infostart.ru/public/171308/
http://infostart.ru/public/89844/
http://infostart.ru/public/89605/
http://infostart.ru/public/170901/

----------


## Vovanus

Господа, залейте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/172120/
http://infostart.ru/public/171308/
http://infostart.ru/public/89844/
http://infostart.ru/public/89605/
http://infostart.ru/public/170901/

----------


## sergeytim

Всем доброго времени суток!Вопрос:Может есть у кого внешняя обработка для ЗУП 8.2 "Ведомость по начисленным налогам и взносам"?С учетом изменении в 2013 году, а именно с новыми взносами: ПФР, за занятых на работах с вредными условиями труда и ПФР, за занятых на работах с тяжелыми условиями труда.Буду очень признателен контакты для связи:sergeytimofeew@gmail.com и аська 347664226.

----------


## sergeytim

Всем доброго времени суток!Вопрос:Может есть у кого внешняя обработка для ЗУП 8.2 "Ведомость по начисленным налогам и взносам"?С учетом изменении в 2013 году, а именно с новыми взносами: ПФР, за занятых на работах с вредными условиями труда и ПФР, за занятых на работах с тяжелыми условиями труда.Буду очень признателен контакты для связи:sergeytimofeew@gmail.com и аська 347664226.

----------


## sergeytim

Всем доброго времени суток!Вопрос:Может есть у кого внешняя обработка для ЗУП 8.2 "Ведомость по начисленным налогам и взносам"?С учетом изменении в 2013 году, а именно с новыми взносами: ПФР, за занятых на работах с вредными условиями труда и ПФР, за занятых на работах с тяжелыми условиями труда.Буду очень признателен.

----------


## L666

> http://infostart.ru


Спасибо за ссылку, я знаю что на этом сайте есть эта обработка. Но там платное скачивание.. Может кто-нибудь скачивал уже эту обработку? Раньше на этом сайт можно было бесплатно скачать различные обработки.

----------


## Griga71

Здравствуйте !  Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/96811/  - Табель учета рабочего времени для БП 2.0 с автоматическим созданием документов начисления, и расчетом зарплаты по заданному алгоритму.

Заранее большое спасибо !

----------


## Griga71

Здравствуйте !  Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/96811/  - Табель учета рабочего времени для БП 2.0 с автоматическим созданием документов начисления, и расчетом зарплаты по заданному алгоритму.

Заранее большое спасибо !

----------


## Luser

Свертка базы 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 
http://infostart.ru/public/90159/
Заранее спасибо.

(Может быть и выкладывали уже, что то по поиску не получается найти)

----------


## Luser

Свертка базы 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 
http:// infostart.ru /public/90159/
Заранее спасибо.

(Может быть и выкладывали уже, что то по поиску не получается найти)

----------


## Luser

Свертка базы 1С:Бухгалтерия 2.0 

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Luser

Свертка базы 1С:Бухгалтерия 2.0 

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Luser

Свертка базы 1С:Бухгалтерия 2.0 

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Dvornik

добрый день помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/142473/
http://infostart.ru/public/166984/
http://infostart.ru/public/146029/
заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## kalulkin

Здравствуйте, помогите. пожалуйста!!!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/80686/
Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## kalulkin

Здравствуйте, помогите. пожалуйста!!!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/80686/
Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Sergeyfit

http://infostart.ru/public/20956/ - ребята, кто может помочь скачать эту обработку, ну очень нужна((( Буду благодарен...

----------


## Sergeyfit

Ребята помогите мне скачать обработку - Удаление проводок удаленного документа или удаление движения (Проблема такая, что документ помечен на удаление, но у него есть движения. Хочу более корректно удалить их, так как отображаются в Управленческом отчете)

http://infostart.ru/public/115836/
http://infostart.ru/public/20956/

----------


## Sergeyfit

Ребята помогите мне скачать обработку - *Удаление проводок удаленного документа* или *удаление движения* (Проблема такая, что документ помечен на удаление, но у него есть движения. Хочу более корректно удалить их, так как отображаются в Управленческом отчете)

http://infostart.ru/public/115836/
http://infostart.ru/public/20956/

----------


## Sergeyfit

Ребята помогите мне скачать обработку - *Удаление проводок удаленного документа* или *удаление движения* (Проблема такая, что документ помечен на удаление, но у него есть движения. Хочу более корректно удалить их, так как отображаются в Управленческом отчете)

http://infostart.ru/public/115836/
http://infostart.ru/public/20956/

----------


## Kuim

Скачайте пожалуйста или может у кого есть "Универсальная свертка базы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 и 8.2" http://infostart.ru/public/81861/

----------


## fitted

Добрый день! Если не затруднит выложите плиз вот это http://infostart.ru/public/119889/ последней версии

----------


## maroon

Помогите, пожалуйста, с этой ссылкой!
http://infostart.ru/public/169727/

----------


## maroon

Помогите, пожалуйста, с этой ссылкой! http://infostart.ru/public/169727/

----------


## maroon

Пожалуйста качните: http://infostart.ru/public/169727/

----------


## SLK01

Очень хотелось бы попробовать http://infostart.ru/public/172189/

----------


## maroon

Помогите, пожалуйста, с http://infostart.ru/public/169727/

----------


## maroon

http://infostart.ru/public/169727/

----------


## maroon

Очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/169727/. (переход с БП на КА) 
Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## AnatolR

Помогите скачать!
http://infostart.ru/public/142434/
http://infostart.ru/public/142434/
*Заранее благодарю.*

----------


## AnatolR

Помогите скачать!
http://infostart.ru/public/142434/
http://infostart.ru/public/142434/
Заранее благодарю

----------


## partia

Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/165765/ Помогите скачать

----------


## partia

Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/165765/ Помогите скачать

----------


## SovaRu

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/20396/
на стр.124 выкладывали, но ссылка устарела

----------


## SovaRu

Помогите скачать _http://infostart.ru/public/20396
на стр.124 выкладывали, но ссылка устарела

----------


## SovaRu

Перелезайте пожалуйста. очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/20396

----------


## SovaRu

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/20396/

----------


## SovaRu

Помогите пожалуйста скачать с infostart.ru/public/20396/

----------


## alvo

Спасите, очень надо:
http://infostart.ru/public/121248/
и http://infostart.ru/public/122200/

----------


## Валентина2012

скачайте,пожалуйста!
http://infostart.ru/public/170815/

----------


## Валентина2012

здравствуйте!помогите с  обработкой
http://infostart.ru/public/170815/

----------


## Валентина2012

здравствуйте!помогите с  обработкой
http://infostart.ru/public/170815/

----------


## olga-optrans

Друзья, помогите пож-та скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/170800/

Спасибо!

----------


## olga-optrans

Друзья, помогите пожалуйста скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/170800/

Спасибо!

----------


## olga-optrans

Друзья, помогите пожалуйста скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/170800/

Спасибо!

----------


## proninasasha

Добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/159462/ Очень нужно. Заранее СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## proninasasha

Добрый день помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/159462/.Заранее огромное СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## JuraP

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/128927/
http://infostart.ru/public/125139/
http://infostart.ru/public/165599/
http://infostart.ru/public/148250/
Спасибо

----------


## JuraP

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/128927/
http://infostart.ru/public/125139/
http://infostart.ru/public/165599/
http://infostart.ru/public/148250/
Спасибо

----------


## CBLoner

Помогите с внешней печатной и для заполнения договоров:
http://infostart.ru/public/171868/
http://infostart.ru/public/92963/

----------


## sirop4ikk

Помогите пожалуйста с http://infostart.ru/public/123273/ может у кого есть журнал учета счетов-фактур новый для 8.1.И? очень надо

----------


## AlexTAP

Большая просьба выложить следующие обработки:
Анализ ошибок остатков на складах (УТ 10.3, УПП 1.3) http://infostart.ru/public/151162/
Универсальный почтовый калькулятор http://infostart.ru/public/151091/
Обработка оповещения пользователей об изменениях в информационной базе http://infostart.ru/public/150511/
Универсальная выгрузка DBF http://infostart.ru/public/150252/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## KrasinAA

Удалить сообщение

----------

Grios (11.02.2013)

----------


## Gorina

Здравствуйте,
Помогите мне пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/151305/
http://infostart.ru/public/126843/ и http://infostart.ru/public/121389/ .Можно на емаил naely@sibmail.com СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ

----------


## Анна.Иванова

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/90159/ и http://infostart.ru/public/116098/. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## pilgrim_nata

Добрый день! Очень нужна эта сверка(. Помогите, пожалуйста,  скачать http://infostart.ru/public/116754  Сверка начисления заработной платы по проводкам документа "отражения зарплаты в регламентированном учете" и своду начислений

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Наконец-то заработало! Спасибо ремонтникам!
Если не затруднит помочь! Благодарю заранее!
Ой... а оно добавило всё таки... Сори!

----------


## Alex7890

Всем привет, 
Был бы крайне признателен, за прайс-лист с картинками: http://infostart.ru/public/61277/
Спасибо!

----------


## sava.str

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-infostart.ru

----------

Alex7890 (12.02.2013)

----------


## downtaun

Добрый день, нужна вот эта обработка
http://infostart.ru/public/165975/
Спасибо!

----------


## CBLoner

Помогите с внешней печатной и для заполнения договоров:
http://infostart.ru/public/171868/
http://infostart.ru/public/92963/

----------


## DmitriyDrozdov

Здравствуйте, помогите плиз скачать http://infostart.ru/public/143491/

----------

rebel032 (06.03.2013)

----------


## tim11.06

Прошу помочь со скачиванием отчета п 4 очень нужен. заранее благодарен
http://infostart.ru/public/122909/
http://infostart.ru/public/100468/

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Рекомендую просящих пройти сюда http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-infostart.ru 
Я думаю эту ветку запросами по infostart.ru можно уже не долбить!

----------

tim11.06 (21.02.2013), Ленок444 (18.02.2013)

----------


## safit

C инфостатом все ясно, но есть еще один похожий сайт и как скачать с него?
Надо http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item1887.html и http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item1744.html
Буду признателен тем кто скачает и скинет на fm5 сокака маил ру.
Спасибо.

----------


## Mihvik

*maxilove*, Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1с 8.2 Часть 3:
Где же групповой ввод документов ?

----------


## bezrab

Братья, прошу помощи....срочно нужно скачать http://infostart.ru/public/152576/, очень сильно на вас надеюсь.......

----------


## diesel000000

*Большая просьба, помогите скачать!*
http://infostart.ru/public/69707/
http://infostart.ru/public/156263/
http://infostart.ru/public/167544/
http://infostart.ru/public/149638/
http://infostart.ru/public/119804/
http://infostart.ru/public/117049/
http://infostart.ru/public/82437/
http://infostart.ru/public/66992/
http://infostart.ru/public/64631/

 на файлообменник, или на e-mail: gm-md@mail.ru  Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/163172/

----------


## DeAngor

Буду очень признателен. http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=75886

----------


## safit

Кстати, на инфостате можно писать на форуме и на это получать балы на которые качать обработки. Балы даются за объем текста, зафигачил "войну и мир" и качай себе что надо.

----------

tim11.06 (21.02.2013)

----------


## Likusik

Добрый день, помогите скачать обработку для Presta Shop отсюда http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item1901.html на файлообменник или на email Liliyabel45@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## oly_k

Помогите скачать свертку УТ 11 http://infostart.ru/public/118572/

email o_kirilova@mail.ru

----------


## tim11.06

"войну и мир" я тоже могу выложить но это не спортивно а платить!! Сами же пишем. просто там выборка замороченная

----------


## DmitriyDrozdov

помогите плиз скачать эту форму http://infostart.ru/public/106088/

----------


## SERGEJ64

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработки!
http://infostart.ru/public/174968/
http://infostart.ru/public/173227/
http://infostart.ru/public/172967/
http://infostart.ru/public/170208/
http://infostart.ru/public/166533/
http://infostart.ru/public/169821/
http://infostart.ru/public/169307/
http://infostart.ru/public/169018/

----------


## bobnn

помогите плиз скачать эту форму http://infostart.ru/public/115115/

----------


## Mihvik

> 14. Групповой ввод документов:


Я хочу получить Групповую Обработку   -    14. Групповой ввод документов
из раздела Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1с 8.2 Часть 3:В архиве   её нет. Оплату гарантирую.
*maxilove*,

----------


## slavabatov

Добрый день.
я видел, что выкладывали http://infostart.ru/public/156967/ но ссылки на удаленный файл. Выложите еще раз пожалуйста.

----------


## chico

Добрый день, коллеги выручайте, нужна обработочка
http://infostart.ru/public/121158/

Заранее благодарен !!!

----------


## portegro

*Внешняя форма регламентированного отчета от 25.02.2013 "Налоговая декларация по налогу на прибыль организаций", утвержденная приказом ФНС России от 22 марта 2012 г. № ММВ-7-3/174@, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате версии 5.04.*
Для конфигураций:
"Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2", версия 2.0.45.5
"Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", версия 2.0.45.5
"Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, редакция 2.0; 1С: Упрощенка, редакция 2.0; 1С: Предприниматель, редакция 2.0 - для Технологической платформы 8.2", версия 2.0.45.5
"Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1", версия 1.1.31.1
"Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3", версия 1.3.36.1

*Скачать*

----------


## nachprod

Будьте добры, помогите обработку скачать или у кого-нибудь уже скачанная есть http://infostart.ru/public/140273/ "Развернутая корректировка долга(1с 8.2 бухгалтерия 2.0)".

----------


## kng

> http://infostart.ru/public/140273/


http://zalil.ru/34295228




> Добрый день.
> я видел, что выкладывали http://infostart.ru/public/156967/ но ссылки....


http://zalil.ru/34295230




> помогите плиз скачать эту форму http://infostart.ru/public/115115/


http://gfile.ru/aouT

----------

alex125it (04.03.2013), ashah (28.02.2013), bentim (01.03.2013), Cqazqaz (28.02.2013), nachprod (26.02.2013), nick_bryansk (09.04.2013), olesia121314 (19.03.2013), slavabatov (27.02.2013), sserg (04.03.2013), staas_ya (26.02.2013), ZapMos (26.02.2013), Zlata18 (26.02.2013), Маруся18 (19.03.2013), Никол_ай (15.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.02.2013)

----------


## Маруся18

Пожалуйста помогите скачать эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/100480/

----------


## sergiosinicin

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/167437/

----------


## lenaonly

http://infostart.ru/public/172894/ Выгрузка зарплаты из 1с УПП в XML для сбербанка с 15.02.2013 (ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНА, ЗП надо платить!)
Скачайте, пожалуйста
Благодарю!

----------


## kng

> http://infostart.ru/public/172894/ Выгрузка зарплаты из 1с УПП в XML для сбербанка с 15.02.2013 (ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНА, ЗП надо платить!)
> Скачайте, пожалуйста
> Благодарю!


http://gfile.ru/aodF




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/167437/


http://zalil.ru/34295798

----------

alex125it (04.03.2013), alex_4x (24.07.2013), ashah (28.02.2013), h@-shish (26.03.2013), lenaonly (26.02.2013), sergiosinicin (26.02.2013), sserg (04.03.2013), staas_ya (26.02.2013), ZapMos (26.02.2013), Маруся18 (19.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.02.2013)

----------


## arv0ld

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/89086/
Спасибо!

----------

Violin@ (10.04.2013)

----------


## kng

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/89086/
> Спасибо!


http://zalil.ru/34296233

----------

alex125it (04.03.2013), arv0ld (26.02.2013), ashah (28.02.2013), staas_ya (26.02.2013), Violin@ (29.03.2013), ZapMos (26.02.2013), Zlata18 (26.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.02.2013)

----------


## mirv7

День добрый!
Скачайте плиз, вот это:
http://infostart.ru/public/66680/.

----------


## kng

http://infostart.ru/public/66680/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/xnkwoi86u

Народ для тех кому интересно выкладываю архив - http://dfiles.ru/files/1tn9gwen3 (53 Mb) 
Список http://infostart.ru/: 
104064,115115,115669,116386,118277,119798,139429,1  40273,140432,146358, 
148990,150472,151818,152771,154607,15490,156343,15  6967,157814,160569, 
165402,166557,167437,168728,172735,172894,173755,1  74176,174535,174794, 
174968,175183,175202,175205,175267,175275,175282,1  75333,175336,175391, 
175427,19633,57611,60427,61656,63075,68169,68523,6  9935,70064,71572, 
72308,77582,80415,80613,83593,86266,87359,88283,89  086,91176,92393, 
95495,96941,99550.

----------

alex125it (04.03.2013), asiper (07.03.2013), eanknd (13.03.2013), lil788 (22.03.2013), mirv7 (27.02.2013), sserg (04.03.2013), WHITE26 (11.03.2013), Zlata18 (27.02.2013), СеверныйВетер (27.02.2013)

----------


## rikony

Здравствуйте
скачайте вот это http://infostart.ru/public/118560/
Спасибо

----------


## tavedo

Пожалуйста помогите скачать эти обработки:
http://infostart.ru/public/175344/
http://infostart.ru/public/175665/
http://infostart.ru/public/175514/
http://infostart.ru/public/175282/
http://infostart.ru/public/175030/
http://infostart.ru/public/171595/
http://infostart.ru/public/170878/
http://infostart.ru/public/163521/
http://infostart.ru/public/161881/
http://infostart.ru/public/158597/
http://infostart.ru/public/145072/
http://infostart.ru/public/93733/
http://infostart.ru/public/175134/
Огромная благодарность за помощь!

----------


## ronan-dex1

Здравствуйте! Скачайте пожалуйста. Спасибо!
http://infostart.ru/public/170901/
http://infostart.ru/public/140432/

----------


## ashah

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/21382/
http://infostart.ru/public/83429/
http://infostart.ru/public/83188/

----------


## JokD

Помогите, Пожалуйста! Очень срочно нужна обработка "Заполнение картинок номенклатуры из интернета"
http://infostart.ru/public/92818/     (нужна именно эта)
Буду очень-очень благодарен!

----------


## Михаил38

Помогите скачать файл с Infostart, или поделитесь пожалуйста кто нибудь! http://infostart.ru/public/69115/.

----------


## portegro

> Помогите скачать файл с Infostart, или поделитесь пожалуйста кто нибудь! http://infostart.ru/public/69115/.


Вот, лови))) *"Универсальный перенос из Access через ADO в 1С 8.2 управляемое приложение"* http://rusfolder.com/35249781

---------- Post added at 09:34 ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 ----------




> Помогите, Пожалуйста! Очень срочно нужна обработка "Заполнение картинок номенклатуры из интернета"
> http://infostart.ru/public/92818/     (нужна именно эта)
> Буду очень-очень благодарен!


Лови *"Заполнение картинок номенклатуры из интернета"* http://rusfolder.com/35249855

----------

alex125it (04.03.2013), Cqazqaz (01.03.2013), eanknd (13.03.2013), JokD (18.03.2013), sserg (04.03.2013), Михаил38 (04.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (04.03.2013)

----------


## kng

http://infostart.ru/public/21382/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/x6ipyimhm
http://infostart.ru/public/83429/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/w1ktm8f5e
http://infostart.ru/public/83188/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/lys0fhayu
http://infostart.ru/public/170901/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/owd9g0h77
http://infostart.ru/public/140432/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/sy057rimn

----------

ashah (01.03.2013), tavedo (01.03.2013)

----------


## Salmanova

Помогите, пожалуйста с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/94056/

----------


## SergMerk

Добрый день, помогите скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/155686/
Спасибо большое

----------


## alex_phantom

Памажите! Очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/95557/ именно свежую на 02.2013, старая у меня есть.

----------


## Светулек

Пожалуйста, скачайте обработку вот отсюда: http://infostart.ru/public/157249/,  http://infostart.ru/public/115669/. Большое спасибо, зараннее.

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста!
http://infostart.ru/public/20517/
Спасибо!

----------


## SergMerk

добрый день, очень нужна печатная форма http://infostart.ru/public/155686/ 
Спасибо

----------


## Sema76

Нужны внешние печатные формы КС

http://infostart.ru/public/170901/

----------


## moverod

Не могли бы скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/148934/
заранее спасибо.

----------


## strongboy3

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://infostart.ru/public/159255/

----------


## night1309

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/125664/
инв 15
http://infostart.ru/public/106088/
инв-11
http://infostart.ru/public/153842/
инв-26

---------- Post added at 19:07 ---------- Previous post was at 18:58 ----------

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/125664/
инв 15
http://infostart.ru/public/106088/
инв-11
http://infostart.ru/public/153842/
инв-26

---------- Post added at 19:08 ---------- Previous post was at 19:07 ----------

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/125664/
инв 15
http://infostart.ru/public/106088/
инв-11
http://infostart.ru/public/153842/
инв-26

----------


## tavedo

Пожалуйста скачайте обработку
Расчет_стажа 1С: 8.2 http://infostart.ru/public/176182/
Уверен она многим пригодиться.

----------


## lavaza

Прошу у Вас помощи, помогите скачать.

Сводная расчетная ведомость "наоборот" - http://infostart.ru/public/165497/
Автозаполнение таблицы "Перечисление НДФЛ в Бюджет РФ" - http://infostart.ru/public/116137/
Лицевая карточка сотрудника - http://infostart.ru/public/174500/
Внешний отчет "Реестр ФСС" для Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8.2 - http://infostart.ru/public/124248/
Свод зарплаты по месяцам начисления (выплаты учитываются за месяц начисления) - http://infostart.ru/public/172735/
Формирование "Отражение зарплаты в регл. учете" - http://infostart.ru/public/172780/
Реестр больничных листов - http://infostart.ru/public/166533/

----------


## Onsi

Помогите скачать правила.
http://infostart.ru/public/137949/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ydsdemon

Прошу у Вас помощи, помогите скачать.
Обработка синхронизации двух идентичных баз - http://infostart.ru/public/92475/files/?fduser=yes
Спасибо!

----------


## Yaroslav.Royar

Помогите, "упал" сайт РБК и курсы больше не грузятся
перерыл кучу ресурсов но так и не нашел внятного объяснения как изменить в конфигурации источник загрузки курсов валют
только обработку нашел infostart.ru/public/151769/ 
поделитесь пожалуйста если есть у кого...
Заранее благодарен

----------


## rnf70

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/138176/
 Спасибо!

----------


## MariaMuhina

Скачайте, пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/90461/

----------


## Selena1505

Пожалуйста помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/176602/. Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## rebel032

> Пожалуйста помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/176602/. Заранее огромное спасибо


на почте

----------


## Onsi

> Скачайте, пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/90461/


http://rghost.ru/44324884




> Прошу у Вас помощи, помогите скачать.
> Обработка синхронизации двух идентичных баз - http://infostart.ru/public/92475/files/?fduser=yes
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/44324938

----------

alex125it (07.03.2013), Cqazqaz (02.04.2013), MariaMuhina (07.03.2013), staas_ya (11.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (07.03.2013)

----------


## rebel032

> Скачайте, пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/90461/


на почте

----------


## vnbsoft

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86457/. Благодарю.

----------


## rebel032

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86457/. Благодарю.


на почте

----------

vnbsoft (08.03.2013)

----------


## night1309

Помогите скачать, очень нужно
http://infostart.ru/public/125664/
http://infostart.ru/public/106088/
http://infostart.ru/public/115477/
http://infostart.ru/public/83099/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## lobster

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/86216/fil...users_download
Раньше не было проблем со скачиванием, сейчас - УВЫ(((
Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## portegro

> Помогите, пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/86216/fil...users_download
> Раньше не было проблем со скачиванием, сейчас - УВЫ(((
> Заранее спасибо за помощь.


Вот - лови))) http://rusfolder.com/35380013

----------

alex125it (11.03.2013), eanknd (13.03.2013), hramcova (14.04.2013), lobster (09.03.2013), romann55 (11.03.2013), sserg (25.03.2013), staas_ya (11.03.2013), Violin@ (29.03.2013), ZapMos (09.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (09.03.2013)

----------


## Sema76

Ну очень ужны внешние печатные формы КС!

http://infostart.ru/public/170901/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Salmanova

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать Кассовая книга для УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/94056/ или  http://infostart.ru/public/59661/

----------


## Жорж

> Ну очень ужны внешние печатные формы КС!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/170901/
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


http://forum.ruboard.ru/blog.php/239732-kng - В этом блоге архив от 08.03.2013 г. http://dfiles.ru/files/l60hfqr2l обработка 140432 с формами КС-2 И КС-3 для БП 2.0 8.2

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post304118 сообщение #395

----------

olesia121314 (19.03.2013), Sema76 (11.03.2013), sserg (25.03.2013), staas_ya (12.03.2013)

----------


## arschin

Здравствуйте!!! Очень нужна Универсальная обработка «Свертка базы» Управление Торговым предприятием 8.2. Если есть возможность помогите.

----------


## Sema76

> http://forum.ruboard.ru/blog.php/239732-kng - В этом блоге архив от 08.03.2013 г. http://dfiles.ru/files/l60hfqr2l обработка 140432 с формами КС-2 И КС-3 для БП 2.0 8.2
> 
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post304118 сообщение #395


Круто! (Люди бывают такими, сами не видим, что вокруг нас...)

То, что мне нужно было в архиве 170901


Спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> http://infostart.ru/public/59661/


http://rghost.ru/44438720

----------

Den789 (23.12.2013), eanknd (13.03.2013), Salmanova (12.03.2013), staas_ya (12.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (12.03.2013)

----------


## passion_777

Пожалуйста, очень надо, помогите скачать :) 
http://infostart.ru/public/149051/

----------


## arschin

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти СверткаИнформационнойБазы Казахстан эта обработка есть на ИТС диске. Если у кого есть скинте плиз.

----------


## romann55

> Здравствуйте! Помогите найти СверткаИнформационнойБазы Казахстан эта обработка есть на ИТС диске. Если у кого есть скинте плиз.


на русском ИТС нашел только такую: http://rghost.ru/44463839

----------

arschin (13.03.2013)

----------


## _Host

Помоги пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/90572/

----------


## arschin

> на русском ИТС нашел только такую: http://rghost.ru/44463839


 Я нашел СверткаИнформационнойБазы  Украина.epf что-то она не подходит, нужна для Казахстана) или универсальная

----------


## romann55

> Помоги пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/90572/


http://rghost.ru/44467592

----------

alex125it (14.03.2013), sserg (25.03.2013), staas_ya (14.03.2013), Svetlana_K (14.03.2013), ZapMos (23.03.2013), _Host (14.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (14.03.2013)

----------


## gleb-khil

1500 обработок с сайта infostart http://gigapeta.com/dl/3251326ae2c309

----------


## gunf

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/80686/ 
Спасибо большое!

----------


## romann55

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/80686/ 
> Спасибо большое!


http://rghost.ru/44485374

----------

staas_ya (14.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (14.03.2013)

----------


## tvv-13

> 1500 обработок с сайта infostart http://gigapeta.com/dl/3251326ae2c309


Перезалейте пожалуйста на другой обменник.

----------


## gleb-khil

нашел более 5000 обработок с infostrt http://gigapeta.com/dl/3253575ad57402

----------

ell-gala (09.04.2013), starek (28.04.2013)

----------


## romann55

> нашел более 5000 обработок с infostrt http://gigapeta.com/dl/3253575ad57402


а есть возможность выложить список обработок и перезалить на другой обменник? (с этого - постоянно закачка обрывается)

----------

staas_ya (14.03.2013)

----------


## gleb-khil

у меня просто маленький канал и я долго буду закачивать, хотя возможно, а вот со списком по сложнее, все обработки названы на английском языке, и создавать файл с именами более 5000 очень долго.

----------


## datalist

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/86636/

Спасибо.

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/86636/
> 
> Спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/44488172

----------

datalist (14.03.2013), lil788 (15.03.2013), olesia121314 (19.03.2013), staas_ya (14.03.2013)

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите, очень срочно!
Ввод ПКО на основании Отчетов о розничных продажах для БП 2.0

Каждая минута на счету.

----------


## vlboy

Помогите
http://infostart.ru/public/85433/
Автозаполнение Субконто "Договор" при переходе с ББУ7 на БГУ8

----------


## finetfile

> 1500 обработок с сайта infostart http://gigapeta.com/dl/3251326ae2c309


поставил качать сей архив, НОД32 не дал докачать, показывает множественные угрозы..могу логи приложить.

---------- Post added at 10:41 ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 ----------




> нашел более 5000 обработок с infostrt http://gigapeta.com/dl/3253575ad57402


думаю это добро такая же обманка..не стоит  тратить время качать.

----------


## romann55

> Помогите
> http://infostart.ru/public/85433/
> Автозаполнение Субконто "Договор" при переходе с ББУ7 на БГУ8


http://rghost.ru/44509429

----------

finetfile (15.03.2013), vlboy (15.03.2013)

----------


## Glatorian

Помогите пожалуйста с http://infostart.ru/public/154003/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите пожалуйста с http://infostart.ru/public/154003/


http://rghost.ru/44510109

----------

alex125it (15.03.2013), Glatorian (15.03.2013), vlboy (15.03.2013)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать
отчеты по спецификациям номенклатуры:
http://infostart.ru/public/174657/
http://infostart.ru/public/163474/
можно на почту: smolen1@mail.ru

----------


## Glatorian

> http://rghost.ru/44510109


спасибо Вам огромное!

----------

ZapMos (23.03.2013)

----------


## evgen_v69

Привет ВСЕМ!
Помогите плиз скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/156819
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## pilgrim_nata

помогите скачать, http://infostart.ru/public/148949/

 спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> помогите скачать, http://infostart.ru/public/148949/
> 
>  спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/44517310

----------

alex125it (18.03.2013), pilgrim_nata (15.03.2013), slonik1 (02.04.2013), staas_ya (15.03.2013), Violin@ (29.03.2013), ZapMos (23.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (16.03.2013)

----------


## pilgrim_nata

а можно еще вот эту? http://infostart.ru/public/118124/

----------


## romann55

> а можно еще вот эту? http://infostart.ru/public/118124/


http://rghost.ru/44517964

----------

alex125it (18.03.2013), fixel (15.03.2013), gaйka (26.03.2013), pilgrim_nata (15.03.2013), sserg (25.03.2013), staas_ya (15.03.2013), Violin@ (29.03.2013), ZapMos (23.03.2013), Маруся18 (19.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (16.03.2013)

----------


## pilgrim_nata

romann55,   Я вас уже люблю)

----------


## xdoker

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:

http://infostart.ru/public/21492/

----------


## fixel

Помогите прибрать за прошлым главбухом и закрыть год
http://infostart.ru/public/77431/
Буду благодарен!

----------


## romann55

> romann55,   Я вас уже люблю)


как здОрово! обошлись без "чай, кофе, потанцуем..." )

зы: сорри за оффтопик

----------


## kng

http://infostart.ru/public/77431/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/gpdpyk9er
http://infostart.ru/public/21492/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/0fm0anp64
http://infostart.ru/public/156819 - http://dfiles.ru/files/5h6f3f1cj
http://infostart.ru/public/174657/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/h58yss6o6
http://infostart.ru/public/163474/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/uofeux82i
----------- Уффф..... вроде все, что было -----------

----------

evgen_v69 (18.03.2013), Klissa (18.03.2013), xdoker (16.03.2013), ZapMos (23.03.2013), Жорж (18.03.2013)

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите 
выгрузка зп в альфабанк
http://infostart.ru/public/163234/

----------


## kng

> Помогите 
> выгрузка зп в альфабанк
> http://infostart.ru/public/163234/


http://dfiles.ru/files/v25tx1929

----------

bboy2008 (17.03.2013), nika13 (19.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (17.03.2013)

----------


## Жорж

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/138176/
>  Спасибо!


А мне бы тоже ее надо! Помогите, плиз!

----------


## kng

> http://infostart.ru/public/138176/


http://dfiles.ru/files/yhlb5pdu8

----------

staas_ya (19.03.2013), ZapMos (23.03.2013), Жорж (18.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (17.03.2013)

----------


## romann55

kng, будь добр качнуть вот эти:

http://infostart.ru/public/96459/
http://infostart.ru/public/64766/
http://infostart.ru/public/91059/
http://infostart.ru/public/67653/
http://infostart.ru/public/173394/
Спасибо!

----------

nika13 (19.03.2013)

----------


## zalivin

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/128883/
http://infostart.ru/public/89968/

----------


## nika13

Помогите, пожалуйста, добрые люди с http://infostart.ru/public/119569/ 
Спасибо Вам!

---------- Post added at 23:06 ---------- Previous post was at 23:01 ----------

И вот с этим http://infostart.ru/public/159038/ и этим http://infostart.ru/public/173335/ 

Так мало времени осталось до баланса, не оставьте в неведении и экселе :)


И вот с этим - http://infostart.ru/public/153490/,  перелопатила тут все - не нашла. Его никак нельзя достать?

----------


## Andan

Помогите пожалуйста с обработками:

http://infostart.ru/public/145531/
http://infostart.ru/public/119960/

Заранее спасибо, очень нужно(

----------


## xdoker

Помогайте, люди добрые!

http://infostart.ru/public/78036/
http://infostart.ru/public/78895/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите пожалуйста с обработками:
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/145531/


http://rghost.ru/44609151

----------

alex125it (19.03.2013), h@-shish (26.03.2013), lil788 (20.03.2013), sserg (25.03.2013), staas_ya (19.03.2013), ZapMos (23.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (19.03.2013)

----------


## zalivin

Извините, уже писал.

Прошу, скачайте пожалуйста :
http://infostart.ru/public/128883/
http://infostart.ru/public/89968/

Заранее спасибо. :)

----------


## Glatorian

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/168111/
и если не трудно посоветуйте обработку для переноса журнала из БГУ 7.7 в БГУ 8.2, буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Olilit

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/119889/
http://infostart.ru/public/122909/
http://infostart.ru/public/176871/
http://infostart.ru/public/174208/

----------


## RAM222

Плиз, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/118643/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/119889/
> http://infostart.ru/public/122909/


http://rghost.ru/44625055
http://rghost.ru/44625057

----------

hramcova (14.04.2013), Olilit (20.03.2013), sserg (25.03.2013), staas_ya (20.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (21.03.2013)

----------


## Domicile

пожалуйста, http://infostart.ru/public/163513/

----------


## al1961

Пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/178712/

----------


## kkoonnaann

Помогите скачать  - http://infostart.ru/public/178496/

----------


## EVB

Помогите, пожалуйста, срочно надо отчет по продажам для бухгалтерии 2.0.У кого есть поделитесь

----------


## Jonnoton

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/78701/! Благодарен заранее.

----------


## bogdan51

А какой пароль для распаковки архива?

----------


## Olilit

[QUOTE=romann55;306275]http://rghost.ru/44625055 
это версия 1.18, она не работает. нужна 1.19.
Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## alex_phantom

Очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/96907/

----------


## lil788

Прошу скачать эти обработки:
http://infostart.ru/public/172192/
http://infostart.ru/public/19968/
 Очень нужно, может еще кому пригодится! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## vral

У кого есть обработка "Загрузка в бух операцию из Excel" - http://infostart.ru/public/94355/

----------


## Nastas'ya

Ребята, помогите найти и скачать внешнюю обработку для печати акта оказанных услуг и счет фактуры на одном листе для документа реализация товаров и услуг 1с 8.2 УТ 11.0.9.15.!!! apatshina@bk.ru

----------


## Стелла

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=92900

----------


## atemiteo

Здравствуйте, очень прошу помощи в скачивании обработок: 
"Импорт контрагентов из Бизнес Пак" http://infostart.ru/public/115574. 
"Загрузка накладных xls, dbf форматов" http://infostart.ru/public/96907/
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## EVB

Помогите, пожалуйста, срочно надо отчет по продажам для бухгалтерии 2.0.У кого есть поделитесь

----------


## MCmaxx

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/118486/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/118486/


есть два разных архива.. сами разберетесь, ок?
http://rghost.ru/44672077
http://rghost.ru/44672082

----------

alex125it (25.03.2013), bentim (24.03.2013), staas_ya (25.03.2013), ZapMos (23.03.2013), Zlata18 (22.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (24.03.2013)

----------


## lavaza

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/138894/ - Унифицированная форма Т-54 (расшифровка взносов и удержаний)
Сводная расчетная ведомость "наоборот" - http://infostart.ru/public/165497/
Автозаполнение таблицы "Перечисление НДФЛ в Бюджет РФ" - http://infostart.ru/public/116137/
Лицевая карточка сотрудника - http://infostart.ru/public/174500/
Внешний отчет "Реестр ФСС" для Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8.2 - http://infostart.ru/public/124248/
Свод зарплаты по месяцам начисления (выплаты учитываются за месяц начисления) - http://infostart.ru/public/172735/
Формирование "Отражение зарплаты в регл. учете" - http://infostart.ru/public/172780/
Реестр больничных листов - http://infostart.ru/public/166533/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать
> Автозаполнение таблицы "Перечисление НДФЛ в Бюджет РФ" - http://infostart.ru/public/116137/
> Внешний отчет "Реестр ФСС" для Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8.2 - http://infostart.ru/public/124248/


http://rghost.ru/44673226
http://rghost.ru/44673243

----------

alex125it (25.03.2013), hramcova (14.04.2013), lavaza (24.03.2013), olesia121314 (30.03.2013), sserg (25.03.2013), Violin@ (29.03.2013), ZapMos (23.03.2013), Zlata18 (22.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (24.03.2013)

----------


## lil788

Помогите скачать 
Замена аналитики в проводках - http://infostart.ru/public/104540/
Спасибо!

----------


## @net

Где бы взять обработку для выгрузки загрузки из 1с УТ8.2 в 1СБП 2,0

----------


## XERnya

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/75196/ очень нужна...заранее благодарю

может кто подскажет...

мне надо в БУХ 2.0 сделать приход по непровиденной реализации, то есть на проданный товар сделать его приход...есть у кого чтоИИ

----------


## Onsi

Прошу, помочь с обработкой. Заранее спасибо
http://infostart.ru/public/137949/

----------


## tavedo

помогите скачать Отчет по уплаченным страховым взносам с разбивкой по сотрудникам и отчетным периодам 
http://infostart.ru/public/179314/

----------


## KosAlex

Друзья!!!
Помогите качнуть http://infostart.ru/public/125211/

----------


## romann55

> Друзья!!!
> Помогите качнуть http://infostart.ru/public/125211/


http://rghost.ru/44761413

----------

alex125it (26.03.2013), AlexTAP (25.03.2013), KosAlex (25.03.2013), staas_ya (26.03.2013), ZapMos (26.03.2013), Zlata18 (27.03.2013), Жорж (20.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (26.03.2013)

----------


## madbrat

помогите скачать http://www.buh.ru/itemsItem-11799 внешняя форма регламентированного отчета "Cведения о доле доходов организации от осуществления образовательной и (или) медицинской деятельности в общей сумме доходов, о численности работников в штате организации и о численности медицинского персонала, имеющего сертификат специалиста, в штате организации", Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## mikem56

Очень нужно!!! Помогите(ссылка уже была, но не работает):
Реестр закупок - http://infostart.ru/public/149455/

----------


## rastrygin

Люди добрые, помогите!!! 
http://infostart.ru/public/100337/
http://infostart.ru/public/78282/
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## romann55

> Люди добрые, помогите!!! 
> http://infostart.ru/public/100337/
> http://infostart.ru/public/78282/
> Заранее благодарен!!!


http://rghost.ru/44790198
http://rghost.ru/44790206

----------

alex125it (27.03.2013), AlexTAP (27.03.2013), ashah (09.04.2013), Cqazqaz (02.04.2013), rastrygin (26.03.2013), sserg (02.04.2013), staas_ya (26.03.2013), ZapMos (28.03.2013), Zlata18 (27.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (28.03.2013)

----------


## Jonnoton

удалено

----------


## kiruha1979

Добрый день!
Можно-ли повторить http://infostart.ru/public/76427/
Назад по теме уже удалили:confused:

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день!
> Можно-ли повторить http://infostart.ru/public/76427/
> Назад по теме уже удалили:confused:


http://rghost.ru/44832857

----------

iswat (26.04.2013), kiruha1979 (28.03.2013), staas_ya (28.03.2013), ZapMos (28.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (28.03.2013)

----------


## lavaza

Помогите скачать.
Отчет по уплаченным страховым взносам с разбивкой - http://infostart.ru/public/179314/
Лицевая карточка сотрудника - http://infostart.ru/public/174500/
Реестр сведений о доходах физических лиц (Расширенный) ЗУП  - http://infostart.ru/public/177534/

----------


## selinata

Люди добрые, помогите срочно скачать (нагрянула выездная налоговая проверка)

журнал уч. выдан.доверенностей:  http://infostart.ru/public/64553/files/

Заранее огромное спасибо!!!!!

----------


## psyxozzz

Ребзя выручайте! Выгрузка в банк в формате *.DBF для Камин 2.0 
http://infostart.ru/public/74880/

----------


## stive

*Rio2000*, получилось ли у вас скачать выгрузки для ВТБ? если да, скиньте, плиз на stive83@yandex.ru

----------


## deadler

http://infostart.ru/public/104569/ ребят помогите скачать,нужна сильно

----------


## hunter80

Товарищи,помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/102666/
Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## raskirill

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/140432/
Ссылки что были уже везде удалили...
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/140432/
> Ссылки что были уже везде удалили...
> Заранее спасибо!


http://www.unibytes.com/I6ba0lNgYngLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

raskirill (29.03.2013), sserg (02.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (31.03.2013)

----------


## raskirill

> http://www.unibytes.com/I6ba0lNgYngLqw-Us4P3UgBB


Премного благодарен!

---------- Post added at 09:09 ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 ----------

А можно еще http://infostart.ru/public/157092/ а-то не было еще такого в форуме...

----------


## romann55

> [/COLOR]А можно еще http://infostart.ru/public/157092/ а-то не было еще такого в форуме...


такого нет..

----------


## hunter80

> Товарищи,помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/102666/
> Заранее огромное спасибо!!!


Ребята,помогите пожалуйста скачать...Буду примного благодарен.

----------


## Sergejagrit

Помогите !!!! скачать    infostart.ru/public/123641
Устал искать 
перенос данных из ТиС 7.7 в КА и УПП или  предложите свой вариант так очень нужно
 обработку переноса данных с 1с 8.2 бухгалтерия базовая 2.0 в ка и упп

----------


## romann55

> Помогите !!!! скачать    infostart.ru/public/123641
> Устал искать 
> перенос данных из ТиС 7.7 в КА и УПП или  предложите свой вариант так очень нужно
>  обработку переноса данных с 1с 8.2 бухгалтерия базовая 2.0 в ка и упп


http://rghost.ru/44867785

----------

Sergejagrit (29.03.2013), staas_ya (01.04.2013), ZapMos (29.03.2013), СеверныйВетер (31.03.2013)

----------


## raskirill

> такого нет..


А может кто-то может помочь скачать http://infostart.ru/public/157092/ ?

----------


## Sergejagrit

Помощник перехода с 77 ТиС на 82 Комплексную v 2.8_O.epf Скачал эту штуку но она пробная версия, 
а хотелось бы рабочую ПОМОГИТЕ и нужно еще тоже самое но обработку переноса данных с 1с 8.2 бухгалтерия базовая 2.0 в ка и упп
Помогите найти или посоветуйте. ПЛИЗ

----------


## pleasure

Уважаемые пользователи форума RUBOARD, пожалуйста помогите девушке, отчеты горят :(
http://infostart.ru/public/143700/
http://infostart.ru/public/85136/
http://infostart.ru/public/126754/
http://infostart.ru/public/73955/

----------


## kvn1c.ru

Доброго времени суток, помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/161577/

----------


## zapchasti52

Быть добру!!
Особенно у того, кто выложит http://infostart.ru/public/167979/! (печать квитанции ПД-4сб (налог) из Бухгалтерии 2.0):yes:

----------


## lok78

Помогите плиз найти обработку для загрузки в УТ10.3 цен и товаров из ехел с поддержкой загрузки картинок товаров, чтобы была возможность настроить из каких колонок загружать наимнование,артикул, цена1,цена2,цена3. 

или скачать вот эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/95481/ 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## romann55

> http://infostart.ru/public/73955/


есть только это
http://rghost.ru/44940425

---------- Post added at 09:06 ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 ----------




> Помогите плиз найти обработку для загрузки в УТ10.3 цен и товаров из ехел с поддержкой загрузки картинок товаров, чтобы была возможность настроить из каких колонок загружать наимнование,артикул, цена1,цена2,цена3. 
> 
> или скачать вот эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/95481/ 
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/44940456

----------

alex125it (01.04.2013), kuznetsovimail (08.04.2013), lok78 (01.04.2013), Marusya (08.05.2013), pleasure (01.04.2013), slonik1 (02.04.2013), staas_ya (04.04.2013), Zlata18 (01.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.04.2013)

----------


## Sergejagrit

Повтор но плиз 
Сачал "Помощник перехода с 77 ТиС на 82 Комплексную v 2.8_O.epf"
Скачал эту штуку но она пробная версия, 
а хотелось бы рабочую ПОМОГИТЕ и нужно еще тоже самое но обработку переноса данных с 1с 8.2 бухгалтерия базовая 2.0 в ка и упп
Помогите найти или посоветуйте. ПЛИЗ

----------


## pleasure

печалька ...
http://infostart.ru/public/143700/
есть здесь мужчины?

----------


## kng

Привет, всему народу. 
Все, что у меня есть выложил на - http://depositfiles.com/folders/KL3OQEFL2 
(общий архив на 364 файлов) 

Если хотите скачать всЁ одним архивом - http://dfiles.ru/files/q7i2mvycb 

---- ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ ССЫЛКИ УДАЛЕНЫ! ---

----------

alex125it (02.04.2013), notbrain (03.04.2013), staas_ya (04.04.2013), TMM00 (03.04.2013)

----------


## Анна.Иванова

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Анализ штатного расписания  http://infostart.ru/public/145949/ . Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alani

Доброго всем времени суток!
нет ли у кого обработок:
http://infostart.ru/public/97596/
http://infostart.ru/public/139335/
http://infostart.ru/public/158362/

очень нужно... или может у кого есть хороший пример обработки для печати файлов из хранилища списком?
буду весьма благодарна

----------


## romann55

> http://infostart.ru/public/97596/


http://rghost.ru/44987149

----------

Alani (03.04.2013), alex125it (03.04.2013), AlexTAP (03.04.2013), ashah (09.04.2013), Cqazqaz (03.04.2013), SLK01 (03.04.2013), sserg (16.04.2013), staas_ya (04.04.2013), starek (28.04.2013), yuri-khar (03.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (05.04.2013)

----------


## Sergejagrit

http://infostart.ru/public/123342/
Помогите скачать ПЛИЗ

----------


## AlukardH

http://infostart.ru/public/88785/
Помогите скачать. Очень надо. Заранее благодарен

----------


## yuri-khar

Очень нужна обработка
http://infostart.ru/public/151967/
Добрые люди помогите кто может

----------


## romann55

> http://infostart.ru/public/123342/
> Помогите скачать ПЛИЗ


http://rghost.ru/45006892

---------- Post added at 08:45 ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/88785/
> Помогите скачать. Очень надо. Заранее благодарен


http://rghost.ru/45006896

----------

AlexTAP (03.04.2013), AlukardH (03.04.2013), Cqazqaz (03.04.2013), Galla (01.05.2013), Sergejagrit (03.04.2013), sserg (16.04.2013), staas_ya (04.04.2013), Zlata18 (06.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (05.04.2013)

----------


## ЮрийМ

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста в скачивании отсюда: http://infostart.ru/public/116296/
Это Печатные формы счетов-фактур и корректировочных счетов-фактур образца 2012 года для Подрядчика строительства 4.0 и БСО на 8.2.

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/144462/
Буду очень признательна!

----------


## pleasure

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/143700/
Буду очень признательна!

----------


## kosdv

Здравствуйте!!

Очень надо обработки:

http://infostart.ru/public/127565/
http://infostart.ru/public/127083/
http://infostart.ru/public/16456/

Заранее, спасибо!!

----------


## romann55

> Здравствуйте!!
> 
> Очень надо обработки:
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/127565/
> http://infostart.ru/public/127083/
> 
> Заранее, спасибо!!


http://rghost.ru/45031381

----------

alex125it (05.04.2013), AlexTAP (07.04.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), kosdv (04.04.2013), staas_ya (04.04.2013), Zlata18 (06.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (05.04.2013)

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста с инфостарт:
http://infostart.ru/public/161277/
http://infostart.ru/public/149435/
http://infostart.ru/public/157454/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## kng

Народ не торопитесь спрашивать в ветке 
поглядите суда - http://depositfiles.com/folders/KL3OQEFL2 
там лежит более 400 файлов согласно номеров INFOSTAT.
Еще рекомендую поглядывать в записи Моего дневника, в котором я постоянно обновляю ссылку на полный архив обработок.

----------

Alekta (15.04.2013), bentim (16.04.2013), nta_69 (28.04.2013), Savelyeff (09.04.2013), Vsirf (05.04.2013), zara84 (26.04.2013)

----------


## pleasure

> Народ не торопитесь спрашивать в ветке 
> поглядите суда - http://depositfiles.com/folders/KL3OQEFL2 
> там лежит более 400 файлов согласно номеров INFOSTAT.
> Еще рекомендую поглядывать в записи Моего дневника, в котором я постоянно обновляю ссылку на полный архив обработок.


в вашем архиве http://infostart.ru/public/143700/ файла нет :(

----------


## Vsirf

Здравствуйте, нужны вот эти обработки:
http://infostart.ru/public/149928/
http://infostart.ru/public/21309/
http://infostart.ru/public/157092/

Спасибо заранее

У вас просмотрела весь архив не нашла.



> Народ не торопитесь спрашивать в ветке 
> поглядите суда - http://depositfiles.com/folders/KL3OQEFL2 
> там лежит более 400 файлов согласно номеров INFOSTAT.
> Еще рекомендую поглядывать в записи Моего дневника, в котором я постоянно обновляю ссылку на полный архив обработок.

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста по этой ссылке т.к в архиве её не нашёл
http://infostart.ru/public/151254/
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## kng

http://infostart.ru/public/149928/ - платная
остальное тут:
21309 - http://dfiles.ru/files/f7fn01rm6
143700 - http://dfiles.ru/files/lzr8rdu0h
151254 - http://dfiles.ru/files/wj55qtkxq
157092 - http://dfiles.ru/files/rhvenygae

----------

AlexTAP (07.04.2013), bes05 (27.04.2013), Cqazqaz (08.04.2013), pleasure (07.04.2013), staas_ya (09.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (07.04.2013)

----------


## smith777

Посмотрела в архивах, такой нет http://infostart.ru/public/82330/
Может у кого-нибудь есть?

----------


## a-dmin123456

Здравствуйте!
 Помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/120162/
 Буду очень признательна!

----------


## DimonStv

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать данную обработку с инфостарта
http://infostart.ru/public/170135/
(Развернутый отчет по взаиморасчетам с детализацией по документам и номенклатуре под УТП)
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## kng

82330 - http://dfiles.ru/files/cd2jetiy8
120162 - http://dfiles.ru/files/m0z34u5ey
170135 - http://dfiles.ru/files/6pfq9agjc

----------

Cqazqaz (08.04.2013), DimonStv (08.04.2013), smith777 (08.04.2013)

----------


## Vsirf

> http://infostart.ru/public/149928/ - платная
> остальное тут:
> 21309 - http://dfiles.ru/files/f7fn01rm6
> 143700 - http://dfiles.ru/files/lzr8rdu0h
> 151254 - http://dfiles.ru/files/wj55qtkxq
> 157092 - http://dfiles.ru/files/rhvenygae


Спасибо большое

----------


## idyachenko

День добрый
Есть у кого-нибудь внешняя регламентированная форма отчетности для *HRM 8.2*
РегламентированныйОтчетПо  дтверждениеВидаДеятельнос  ти.erf

Спасибо

----------


## n1006

http://infostart.ru/public/149365/ Прошу помощи очень нужна Регламентированный отчет Статистика: Форма П-4 (НЗ): СВЕДЕНИЯ О НЕПОЛНОЙ ЗАНЯТОСТИ И ДВИЖЕНИИ РАБОТНИКОВ для УПП (с заполнением).

----------


## yol44397

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/174932/

---------- Post added at 11:00 ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 ----------

и еще этот http://infostart.ru/public/100435/

----------


## Geeek

Добрый день!
Помогите, скачать
"Счет для Бухгалтерии предприятия, ред. 3.0 (внешняя печатная форма с синей печатью)"
http://infostart.ru/public/151190/
"Акт выполненных работ (оказанных услуг) для Бухгалтерии предприятия, ред. 3.0"
http://infostart.ru/public/137506/

----------


## romann55

> "Акт выполненных работ (оказанных услуг) для Бухгалтерии предприятия, ред. 3.0"
> http://infostart.ru/public/137506/


http://rghost.ru/45132430

----------

AlexTAP (08.04.2013), Geeek (08.04.2013)

----------


## Vsirf

Добрый день!
помогите скачать, пожалуйста,
http://infostart.ru/public/148010/

----------


## Vasilev

Добрый день!
 помогите скачать, пожалуйста,
http://infostart.ru/public/116036/

можно на почту: chirvad@mail.ru

----------


## a-dmin123456

> 82330 - http://dfiles.ru/files/cd2jetiy8
> 120162 - http://dfiles.ru/files/m0z34u5ey
> 170135 - http://dfiles.ru/files/6pfq9agjc


120162 - http://dfiles.ru/files/m0z34u5ey - спасибо за вордовский файл с описанием содержимого, жалко вот только самих правил там нет :D

----------


## Salmanova

Други, очень нужны обработки для БГУ
http://infostart.ru/public/151365/   и
http://infostart.ru/public/137458/

----------


## Леник

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/120856/
а еще подскажите есть ли такая для бухгалтерии 3.0 И?

----------


## Vishes

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/151939/
Видел, что был уже запрос на форуме, нотам файл удален. Можете повторно скачать?

----------


## bboy2008

1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 Ведомость по остаткам товаров за период
http://infostart.ru/public/180403/

----------


## DimonStv

Здравствуйте! *Помогите пожалуйста* скачать правила обмена с инфостарта, нигде не смог найти их кроме как здесь
http://infostart.ru/public/116779/
Правила Обмена УНФ_БУХ_2.0
*Заранее благодарю!*

----------


## @net

Помогите скачать пожалуста http://infostart.ru/public/155005/

----------


## romann55

> Здравствуйте! *Помогите пожалуйста* скачать правила обмена с инфостарта, нигде не смог найти их кроме как здесь
> http://infostart.ru/public/116779/
> Правила Обмена УНФ_БУХ_2.0
> *Заранее благодарю!*


http://rghost.ru/45178319

----------

DimonStv (10.04.2013)

----------


## MCmaxx

Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/19062/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/19062/


http://rghost.ru/45180274

----------

alex125it (11.04.2013), AlexTAP (10.04.2013), Cqazqaz (10.04.2013), MCmaxx (10.04.2013), sserg (16.04.2013), staas_ya (10.04.2013), xlmel (02.06.2013), СеверныйВетер (11.04.2013)

----------


## realmrak

Прошу помощи
http://infostart.ru/public/141002/

Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## nextI

Помогите скачать, очень нужно
http://infostart.ru/public/139972/
Спасибо!

----------


## yuri-khar

Помогите по возможности 
http://infostart.ru/public/96560/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## lavaza

Помогите скачать.
Отчет по уплаченным страховым взносам с разбивкой - http://infostart.ru/public/179314/
Лицевая карточка сотрудника - http://infostart.ru/public/174500/
Реестр сведений о доходах физических лиц (Расширенный) ЗУП - http://infostart.ru/public/177534/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать.
> Отчет по уплаченным страховым взносам с разбивкой - http://infostart.ru/public/179314/


http://rghost.ru/45201960

----------

Alekta (15.04.2013), AlexTAP (11.04.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), hramcova (14.04.2013), sserg (16.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (12.04.2013)

----------


## rubord

помогите с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/128377/

----------


## Gyperborey

> Здравствуйте! *Помогите пожалуйста* скачать правила обмена с инфостарта, нигде не смог найти их кроме как здесь
> http://infostart.ru/public/116779/
> Правила Обмена УНФ_БУХ_2.0
> *Заранее благодарю!*


http://rghost.ru/45206310

----------

aljas2006 (25.05.2013), fflc (12.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (12.04.2013)

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста эту версию отчета
http://infostart.ru/public/178020/
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Скачайте пожалуйста эту версию отчета
> http://infostart.ru/public/178020/
> Заранее, спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/45208883

----------

alex125it (15.04.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), fflc (12.04.2013), Grios (12.04.2013), SLK01 (12.04.2013), sserg (16.04.2013), staas_ya (11.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (12.04.2013)

----------


## yol44397

ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!




> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/174932/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:00 ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 ----------
> 
> и еще этот http://infostart.ru/public/100435/

----------


## rubord

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку Заполнение документа Установка себестоимости на основании Оприходования Розница 2.0. Управляемая форма http://infostart.ru/public/128377/
Вопрос жизни и смерти.

----------


## Dvornik

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=174825 заранее очень благодарен

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста с infostart
Платежный календарь по Поступлениям товаров
http://infostart.ru/public/176190/
Спасибо!

----------


## Salmanova

> Други, очень нужны обработки для БГУ
> http://infostart.ru/public/151365/   и
> http://infostart.ru/public/137458/


Пожалуйста, очень нужно

----------


## finetfile

> Скачайте пожалуйста с infostart
> Платежный календарь по Поступлениям товаров
> http://infostart.ru/public/176190/
> Спасибо!


  забирай http://rghost.ru/45229977

---------- Post added at 17:45 ---------- Previous post was at 17:24 ----------




> Други, очень нужны обработки для БГУ
> http://infostart.ru/public/151365/


  кинул на мыло.

----------

alex125it (15.04.2013), AlexanderTiger (12.04.2013), AlexTAP (14.04.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), Salmanova (12.04.2013), sserg (16.04.2013), staas_ya (15.04.2013)

----------


## funtik73

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=147472 ввод ПКО по Отчетам о розничных продажах.
(нужно восстановить кассу за прошлый год)
Спасибо

----------


## alex_phantom

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=147472


147470_Ввод ПКО на основании Отчетов о розничных продажах для БП 2.0.zip

----------

alex125it (15.04.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), funtik73 (14.04.2013), sserg (16.04.2013), Zlata18 (15.04.2013)

----------


## Zenn00n

Помогите скачать, ранее уже выкладывали, но с файлообменника уже удален.
Выборочное удаление помеченных объектов (управляемые формы 1С 8.2)
http://infostart.ru/public/145585/

----------


## lenin2

Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/144952/
http://infostart.ru/public/174500/
http://infostart.ru/public/182569/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать, ранее уже выкладывали, но с файлообменника уже удален.
> Выборочное удаление помеченных объектов (управляемые формы 1С 8.2)
> http://infostart.ru/public/145585/


http://rghost.ru/45301030

----------

alex125it (15.04.2013), sserg (16.04.2013), staas_ya (15.04.2013), Zenn00n (15.04.2013), Никол_ай (23.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (15.04.2013)

----------


## ВикторСТ

Буду очень признателен, если мне помогут скачать исправленные листы РСВ-1 для Комплексной 7.7
http://infostart.ru/public/182147/

----------


## vlboy

Если кто можем помочь с очетами по ОС для БГУ
http://infostart.ru/public/173523/
http://infostart.ru/public/151365/
http://infostart.ru/public/137458/
http://infostart.ru/public/174432/
http://infostart.ru/public/169991/
http://infostart.ru/public/164491/
Спасибо vlboy@narod.ru

----------

spm11 (24.04.2013)

----------


## andreyVPA

Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/172342/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## rubord

http://infostart.ru/public/128377/  выручайте! Балгодарность не будет иметь границ

----------


## Zenn00n

Выручайте, нужна обработка:

Пакетное удаление помеченных объектов (Модифицированная)
http://infostart.ru/public/121075/

----------


## romann55

> Выручайте, нужна обработка:
> 
> Пакетное удаление помеченных объектов (Модифицированная)
> http://infostart.ru/public/121075/


http://rghost.ru/45306969

----------

alex125it (16.04.2013), sserg (16.04.2013), staas_ya (15.04.2013), xlmel (02.06.2013), Zenn00n (15.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (15.04.2013)

----------


## Анна.Иванова

Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/137483/, помогите скачать.

----------


## krn

Помогите, пожалуйста!

http://infostart.ru/public/139175/

очень нужно...

----------


## kng

13975 - http://dfiles.ru/files/68wxflq73
121075 - http://dfiles.ru/files/whnsztpkf
128377 - http://dfiles.ru/files/gpt67lx2n
137458 - http://dfiles.ru/files/rgduenprk
137483 - http://dfiles.ru/files/r3s0lvs55
151365 - http://dfiles.ru/files/3oe1w00c1
164491 - http://dfiles.ru/files/pkdy1txyk
169991 - http://dfiles.ru/files/hz7jpmz6j
172342 - http://dfiles.ru/files/4t6egqpcn
173523 - http://dfiles.ru/files/l0s7xckz8
174432 - http://dfiles.ru/files/6079rd9qy
182147 - http://dfiles.ru/files/jsqngejom
===================================
http://depositfiles.com/folders/KL3OQEFL2 - каталог обработок
http://depositfiles.com/folders/HABTTIGUJ - архив на 9.04
http://dfiles.ru/files/k2wwk487b - все обработки одним архивом по состоянию на 9.04
P.S. На почту не высылаю.

----------

AlexTAP (16.04.2013), Bux1 (17.04.2013), Cqazqaz (16.04.2013), Masik777 (18.04.2013), nta_69 (28.04.2013), SLK01 (16.04.2013), spm11 (25.04.2013), sserg (16.04.2013), staas_ya (16.04.2013), vlboy (16.04.2013), Zordek (05.05.2013), Михаил38 (18.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (17.04.2013)

----------


## Levvolko

Здравствуйте!

Повторите, пожалуйста,
http://infostart.ru/public/156263/

В феврале была, но сейчас ссылка на скачивание не работает...

----------

MWalker (24.04.2013)

----------


## romann55

Всё никак не дождусь (
http://infostart.ru/public/96459/
http://infostart.ru/public/64766/
http://infostart.ru/public/91059/
http://infostart.ru/public/67653/

kng, есть возможность заливать на другой обменник?
наш прокси не дружит с депозитом (

----------


## sergeyoskol

Добрый день.
Может у кого есть  или кто поможет вот с этим

http://infostart.ru/public/65059/
http://infostart.ru/public/19487/

Спасибо.

----------


## conv

Добрый день !
ищу обработку "краткие расчетные листки для ЗИК БУ" http://infostart.ru/public/157386/
Спасибо !!

----------


## Alenka34725

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/115577/

----------


## smith777

Добрый день!
нужна вот эта обработка: http://infostart.ru/public/89055/, может у кого-нибудь есть?

----------


## kola01

Добрый день!
помогите пожалуйста с обработкой  http://infostart.ru/public/70480/

----------


## finetfile

> Добрый день!
> помогите пожалуйста с обработкой  http://infostart.ru/public/70480/


 http://rghost.ru/45337910

----------

alex125it (17.04.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), kola01 (17.04.2013), SPMig (17.04.2013), staas_ya (24.04.2013), Violin@ (29.04.2013), ZapMos (30.04.2013), Никол_ай (23.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (17.04.2013)

----------


## tvv-13

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/158082/

----------


## RAM222

Добрый день, 
помогите скачать pls http://infostart.ru/public/118643/

----------


## juliko

Коллеги, добрый день! Может у кого есть внешняя печатная форма ТОРГ-12 для поступления товаров в УТ11? Спасибо!

----------


## Михаил38

Всем добрый день , помогите скачать     http://infostart.ru/public/182147. Спасибо!

----------


## juliko

Еще раз , добрый день! Вот этот файл гужен http://infostart.ru/public/177295/
Спасибо!

----------


## pr1c

Добрый день.
Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/138731/

----------


## korelka

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста
Расчет резерва отпусков (счет 96) версию 1.1  http://infostart.ru/public/104410/
почта - y.korelskaya @ya.ru

----------


## Leshii2009

> 6. Прайс-лист с остатками Для БП 2.0


 народ, есть такая обработка для БП 3.0? Очень нужно.

----------


## pilgrim_nata

Добрый вечер,
 помоги, пожалуйста, скачать

http://infostart.ru/public/150672/  Порядок расчета НДС в УПП для 1С

----------


## Ganimot

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=106044
"Декларация по налогу на имущество" 2012

----------


## Михаил38

Всем добрый день , помогите с файлом http://infostart.ru/public/182147.Почта: Michawin@yandex.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Yj1n

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/121868/ Счет на оплату покупателю для Розницы ред.1.0

----------


## pr1c

Добрый день. 
Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/138731/

----------


## smith777

Добрый день!
Нужны обработки:  http://infostart.ru/public/174245/
и http://infostart.ru/public/89055/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть.

----------


## Pterix

очень нужна обработка для 1с8.2Бухгалтерия "Уведомление на иностранных сотрудников". поделитесь пож-та

----------


## shilvlad

Буду безумно благодарен если поможете найти http://infostart.ru/public/99006/

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/184007/
Благодарю за помощь!

----------


## romann55

> Буду безумно благодарен если поможете найти http://infostart.ru/public/99006/


http://rghost.ru/45512577

----------

alex125it (24.04.2013), AlexTAP (24.04.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), SLK01 (25.04.2013), sserg (30.04.2013), staas_ya (24.04.2013), xlmel (02.06.2013), ZapMos (30.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (28.04.2013)

----------


## Strady

Буду благодарен за инструмент: http://infostart.ru/public/183905/

----------


## Inga01

Нужна обработка "*Корректировка долга или акт взаимозачета, по документам и с НДС" http://infostart.ru/public/170851/*.

Скачайте, пожалуйста, очень-очень нужна!   Заранее благодарна.:)

----------


## romann55

> Нужна обработка "*Корректировка долга или акт взаимозачета, по документам и с НДС" http://infostart.ru/public/170851/*.
> 
> Скачайте, пожалуйста, очень-очень нужна!   Заранее благодарна.:)


http://rghost.ru/45517431

----------

alex125it (25.04.2013), Inga01 (24.04.2013), kisalusa (14.05.2013), sserg (30.04.2013), staas_ya (24.04.2013), yuri-khar (26.04.2013), ZapMos (30.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (28.04.2013)

----------


## Inga01

Как быстро!!!  Огромное спасибо, *romann55* !!!!:good:

----------


## pr1c

Очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/82987/

----------


## mppov

Очень нужна обработки http://infostart.ru/public/128696/ и  http://infostart.ru/public/170851/. Ссылки уже не работают... Помогите, пожалуйста!

---------- Post added at 09:01 ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 ----------

Прошу прощения это на работе доступ закрыт... Можно перезалить в другое место...

----------


## romann55

> Очень нужна обработки http://infostart.ru/public/128696/ и  http://infostart.ru/public/170851/. Ссылки уже не работают... Помогите, пожалуйста!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:01 ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 ----------
> 
> Прошу прощения это на работе доступ закрыт... Можно перезалить в другое место...


куда закрыт? на rghost?
и куда открыт?

----------


## mppov

закрыт на rghost...  дает ошибку 500. на депозит точно открыт.

----------


## ashah

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/65922/
Заранее спасибо! e-shahlin@bk.ru

----------


## Maikil

помогите скачать:http://infostart.ru/public/117966/ на мыло nady17@ya.ru
большое спасибо

----------


## Drekler

Здравствуйте, а не могли бы помочь, хотелось бы получить вот эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/183851/
Заранее спасибо:)

----------


## vral

http://rghost.ru/45558485 -117966_170851_128696

----------

alex125it (26.04.2013), Lesik1981 (26.04.2013), mppov (27.04.2013), sserg (30.04.2013), staas_ya (30.04.2013), starek (28.04.2013), Violin@ (29.04.2013), vlboy (26.04.2013), ZapMos (30.04.2013), Zlata18 (28.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (28.04.2013)

----------


## Lesik1981

Очень нужна эта обработка http://infostart.ru/public/170218/, помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## kvn1c.ru

будьте добры http://infostart.ru/public/172925/

----------


## starek

Помогите пожалуста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/57608/ очень нужно.

----------


## Elena_gp

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/139081/  Счет на оплату покупателю для БП 8.2

----------


## romann55

> Очень нужна эта обработка http://infostart.ru/public/170218/, помогите, пожалуйста


http://rghost.ru/45637546

---------- Post added at 14:38 ---------- Previous post was at 14:37 ----------




> Помогите пожалуста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/57608/ очень нужно.


http://rghost.ru/45637590

---------- Post added at 14:39 ---------- Previous post was at 14:38 ----------




> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/139081/  Счет на оплату покупателю для БП 8.2


http://rghost.ru/45637625

----------

alex125it (30.04.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), imsk (30.04.2013), Lesik1981 (30.04.2013), Masik777 (02.05.2013), sserg (30.04.2013), staas_ya (30.04.2013), Tisa (30.04.2013), ZapMos (30.04.2013), Zlata18 (03.05.2013), Михаил38 (30.04.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.05.2013)

----------


## yura66

Здравствуйте !!! Помогите скачать (Удобная загрузка номенклатуры, картинок, прайсов и накладных из Excel (xls) и dbf-файлов для 1с 8.1/8.2)
http://infostart.ru/public/95481/

----------


## romann55

> Здравствуйте !!! Помогите скачать (Удобная загрузка номенклатуры, картинок, прайсов и накладных из Excel (xls) и dbf-файлов для 1с 8.1/8.2)
> http://infostart.ru/public/95481/


http://rghost.ru/45637790

----------

alex125it (30.04.2013), AlexanderTiger (30.04.2013), AlexTAP (30.04.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), kisalusa (14.05.2013), Satyrn (30.04.2013), sserg (30.04.2013), staas_ya (30.04.2013), Tisa (30.04.2013), xlmel (02.06.2013), yura66 (29.04.2013), yuri-khar (06.05.2013), ZapMos (30.04.2013), Zordek (05.05.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.05.2013)

----------


## BigAnn

Доброго времени суток!
Очень нужен вот этот отчетик
http://infostart.ru/public/85621/
Большущее спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Доброго времени суток!
> Очень нужен вот этот отчетик
> http://infostart.ru/public/85621/
> Большущее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/45654657

----------

AlexTAP (05.05.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), BigAnn (30.04.2013), Kaniman (30.04.2013), Satyrn (30.04.2013), sserg (30.04.2013), staas_ya (07.05.2013), ZapMos (06.05.2013), Zlata18 (03.05.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.05.2013)

----------


## fly90

Здравствуйте очень нужна обработка с печатью цен с кодом товара или с артиклом.

----------


## iswat

День добрый!
Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/177430/ - "Легко настраиваемая внешняя универсальная печатная форма на СКД для УТ 11 на управляемых формах "
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/143616/ - "Внешняя печатная форма ТОРГ-12 по Управление торговлей 11 (Управляемые формы)"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/73691/ - "Обработка для тестирования внешних печатных форм для конфигураций 1С: Предприятия 8.2 с использованием БСП (Управляемое приложение) "

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Log86

С праздниками, форумчане, коллеги. Помогите достать очень нужную для меня обработку . http://infostart.ru/public/85435/. Благодарен заранее.

----------


## romann55

> День добрый!
> Помогите скачать:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/73691/ - "Обработка для тестирования внешних печатных форм для конфигураций 1С: Предприятия 8.2 с использованием БСП (Управляемое приложение) "
> 
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/45796417

---------- Post added at 08:50 ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 ----------




> С праздниками, форумчане, коллеги. Помогите достать очень нужную для меня обработку . http://infostart.ru/public/85435/. Благодарен заранее.


http://rghost.ru/45796426

----------

alex125it (06.05.2013), AlexTAP (07.05.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), iswat (06.05.2013), sserg (08.05.2013), staas_ya (13.05.2013), valiylab (07.05.2013), xlmel (02.06.2013), yuri-khar (15.05.2013), ZapMos (06.05.2013), Zlata18 (06.05.2013), СеверныйВетер (06.05.2013)

----------


## EVROSTANDART

Всем добрый вечер! Помогите найти внешнюю обработку счета на оплату с печатью и логотипом для: Конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.20.16)
1С:8.2. Я точно не уверен, но возможно это то - http://infostart.ru/public/151190/
Заранее всем благодарен за ответ.

----------


## vral

помогите с 93157 - задолженность с датой  - с rghosta удалено :(

----------


## romann55

> помогите с 93157 - задолженность с датой  - с rghosta удалено :(


http://rghost.ru/45821006

----------

Masik777 (15.05.2013), staas_ya (07.05.2013), vral (07.05.2013), СеверныйВетер (08.05.2013)

----------


## kvn1c.ru

> Всем добрый вечер! Помогите найти внешнюю обработку счета на оплату с печатью и логотипом для: Конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.20.16)
> 1С:8.2. Я точно не уверен, но возможно это то - http://infostart.ru/public/151190/
> Заранее всем благодарен за ответ.


присоединяюсь

----------


## kng

Всем ПРИВЕТ! ВСЕХ с прошедшими праздниками, и за одно с наступающими!! 

http://infostart.ru/public/151190/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/2dc7c74na

ссылки обновлены и добавлены все обработки что просили у меня. 
http://depositfiles.com/folders/KL3OQEFL2 - архив по отдельным файлам 
http://depositfiles.com/folders/HABTTIGUJ - 6-ть архивов по 110 обработок в каждом, для тех кому интересно что и где - лежат текстовый файлы. 
http://dfiles.ru/files/80680pbzh - все 633-обработки одним архивом.

----------

4mik (07.05.2013), alex125it (08.05.2013), iossa921 (13.05.2013), Larco (07.05.2013), staas_ya (07.05.2013), vral (07.05.2013)

----------


## iossa921

Добрый день!
Прошу, если несложно, скачать две обработки, предыдущие ссылки на эти файлы уже, увы, не работают.
http://infostart.ru/public/161963/
http://infostart.ru/public/174176/
Заранее, большое Спасибо!

----------


## idyachenko

> Добрый день!
> Прошу, если несложно, скачать две обработки, предыдущие ссылки на эти файлы уже, увы, не работают.
> http://infostart.ru/public/161963/
> http://infostart.ru/public/174176/
> Заранее, большое Спасибо!



http://dfiles.ru/files/rq8j0pz3c

Второго нету ((

----------

iossa921 (08.05.2013)

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день!
> Прошу, если несложно, скачать две обработки, предыдущие ссылки на эти файлы уже, увы, не работают.
> http://infostart.ru/public/174176/
> Заранее, большое Спасибо!


вторая
http://rghost.ru/45844041

----------

alex125it (13.05.2013), aljas2006 (25.05.2013), iossa921 (08.05.2013), staas_ya (13.05.2013), СеверныйВетер (08.05.2013)

----------


## kng

Народ из-за глюка загрузки пришлось перезалить все файлы вновь.
http://depositfiles.com/folders/HABTTIGUJ - ссылка на 7-мь архивов + 7-текстовых файлов с описанием архивов.
http://depositfiles.com/folders/575AGX0DS - каждая обработка выложена отдельно = 672 обработки.
Ну и наконец ВСЕ обработки одним архивом:
http://dfiles.ru/files/aoeegfdok - вес архива 300мб
http://dfiles.eu/files/8flka8t48 - тут лежит ТЕКСТОВЫЙ файл с перечнем обработок в архиве.

----------

8165 (16.06.2013), AgropyronVIN (17.05.2013), evm78 (30.05.2013), freeman74 (25.05.2013), Kaniman (09.05.2013), niols (15.05.2013), Sema76 (13.05.2013), sneg777 (11.06.2013), sopen (24.05.2013), staas_ya (08.05.2013), Zlata18 (12.05.2013), ЮрийМ (05.06.2013)

----------


## iossa921

Спасибо большое за помощь!

----------


## snkv

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/175028/  и  http://infostart.ru/public/14986/
Спасибо большое!

----------


## RЕкатерина

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать. Заранее спасибо.
http://infostart.ru/public/181264/

----------


## Pericoloso

Помогите пожалуйста со следующими обработками 
http://infostart.ru/public/61676/

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/163513/
Спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> http://infostart.ru/public/14986/
> Спасибо большое!


http://rghost.ru/45961382

---------- Post added at 08:38 ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 ----------




> Скачайте пожалуйста:
> http://infostart.ru/public/163513/
> Спасибо!


"D:\!\1C\163513_РаспределениеУпла  тыПФР.erf"

----------

alex125it (14.05.2013), AlexTAP (13.05.2013), snkv (13.05.2013), staas_ya (13.05.2013), Zladock (13.05.2013), СеверныйВетер (16.05.2013)

----------


## Zladock

> http://rghost.ru/45961382
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:38 ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 ----------
> 
> 
> "D:\!\1C\163513_РаспределениеУпла  тыПФР.erf"


Какой интересный путь для скачивания... :confused:

----------


## Sidius

Люди есть у кого-нить внешняя печатная форма ОС-1

----------


## romann55

> Какой интересный путь для скачивания... :confused:


)))
http://rghost.ru/45961764

----------

aljas2006 (25.05.2013), sserg (17.05.2013), Zladock (13.05.2013), СеверныйВетер (16.05.2013)

----------


## snkv

Помогите пожалуйста со скачиванием вот этой обработки http://infostart.ru/public/175028/

----------


## RЕкатерина

Дорогие форумчане! 
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать. Заранее спасибо.
http://infostart.ru/public/181264/

----------


## bond1974

1с Бухгалтерия 8.2 2 ред очень нужен акт на передачу прав внешняя обработка спасибо за ответы

----------


## mikem56

Помогите, пожалуйста с отчетом
http://infostart.ru/public/158585/
Заранее очень благодарен!

----------


## dosh

> 1с Бухгалтерия 8.2 2 ред очень нужен акт на передачу прав внешняя обработка спасибо за ответы


куда кинуть?

----------


## niols

Здравствуйте! Скачайте пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/75613/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## romann55

> Здравствуйте! Скачайте пожалуйста 
> http://infostart.ru/public/75613/
> Спасибо!!!


http://rghost.ru/46016243

----------

alex125it (16.05.2013), AlexTAP (16.05.2013), cntkf (23.05.2013), niols (15.05.2013), staas_ya (16.05.2013), СеверныйВетер (16.05.2013)

----------


## bond1974

*dosh*,  1с Бухгалтерия 8.2 2 ред очень нужен акт на передачу прав внешняя обработка спасибо за ответы 

на bond1974@mail.ru  СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ

----------


## RЕкатерина

Неужели никто не может помочь?
http://infostart.ru/public/181264/

----------


## Zladock

Помогите с обработочкой:
Обработка ObjectsCleaner ("Поиск ссылок и удаление объектов") для 1С:Предприятие-7.7 
http://infostart.ru/public/100580/

----------


## bond1974

1с Бухгалтерия 8.2 2 ред очень нужен акт на передачу прав внешняя обработка спасибо за ответы 

на bond1974@mail.ru СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ

----------


## Peatych

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/148909/ УТ11: Печатная форма договора в Word/Writer (с использованием БСП) 
Спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/148909/ УТ11: Печатная форма договора в Word/Writer (с использованием БСП) 
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/46062065

----------

alex125it (20.05.2013), AlexanderTiger (20.05.2013), AlexTAP (20.05.2013), NikAntonina (06.06.2013), xlmel (02.06.2013), yuri-khar (24.05.2013), Zlata18 (20.05.2013)

----------


## zayka-nastya

Добрый день!!! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/97700/ 
на zayka-nastya@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо

---------- Post added at 02:00 ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 ----------

и еще Комплект управленческих отчетов (для 1С Бухгалтерии 2.0) http://infostart.ru/public/162645/
СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Вербена

Помогите пожалуйста скачать отчет за распределением численности работников по размерам заработной платы http://infostart.ru/public/186745/, заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## мамап

Помогите,пожалуйста скачать форму пко http://infostart.ru/public/169652/

----------


## kvn1c.ru

Добрый день, очень нужны эти внешние печатные формы. 
http://infostart.ru/public/185971/
http://infostart.ru/public/180977/
http://infostart.ru/public/151190/

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день!!! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/97700/ 
> на zayka-nastya@yandex.ru
> Заранее спасибо[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:00 ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 ----------
> 
> СПАСИБО!!!


http://rghost.ru/46126105

----------

alex125it (21.05.2013), AlexTAP (21.05.2013), Galla (20.05.2013), Leshii2009 (22.05.2013), NikAntonina (06.06.2013)

----------


## lap81

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/157073/

----------


## ---MutaboR---

Здравствуйте, а случаем у кого-нибудь нету "напоминалки о д.рождениях сотрудников"
можно сюда: m-anton@ya.ru

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/97473/ пожалуйста.
tvv-13@mail.ru

----------


## pafic

Помогите найти, буду очень благодарна:
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=148935
Пакетная печать документов приходных и расходных кассовых ордеров за период. Для 1с Предприятие 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=99101  Детальная накопительная Форма М-29 в разбивке по месяцам" для конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/78871/
Спасибо!

----------


## vlboy

Помогите пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/128050/ - Печатная форма "Аванс подотчетному лицу" для БГУ
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## sopen

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/142293/ - Экспорт и рассылка Счетов на оплату покупателям для 1С:Бухгалтерии (8.2)
Спасибо!

----------


## i-Demon-i

*kng*,
Всем ПРИВЕТ! ВСЕХ с прошедшими праздниками, и за одно с наступающими!!

http://infostart.ru/public/151190/ - http://dfiles.ru/files/2dc7c74na

ссылки обновлены и добавлены все обработки что просили у меня.
http://depositfiles.com/folders/KL3OQEFL2 - архив по отдельным файлам
http://depositfiles.com/folders/HABTTIGUJ - 6-ть архивов по 110 обработок в каждом, для тех кому интересно что и где - лежат текстовый файлы.
http://dfiles.ru/files/80680pbzh - все 633-обработки одним архивом.

*Ссылки удалены :(*

----------

andrey934 (24.06.2013)

----------


## romann55

> Скачайте пожалуйста:
> http://infostart.ru/public/142293/ - Экспорт и рассылка Счетов на оплату покупателям для 1С:Бухгалтерии (8.2)
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/46217908

----------

alex125it (28.05.2013), sopen (24.05.2013), СеверныйВетер (21.06.2013)

----------


## kulakovskayaAM

Здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
Расчетный листок (маленький) для ЗиК БУ 8 - http://infostart.ru/public/143491/
Расчетный листок для бюджета ЗУП 8.2 -     http://infostart.ru/public/105686/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## мамап

Очень надо, помогите, пожалуйста скачать форму пко http://infostart.ru/public/169652/

----------


## vnbsoft

Прошу помочь скачать пример обработки http://infostart.ru/public/65996/. Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

Срочно нужно! У кого есть обработки для переноса остатков из 7-ки БП (доделанная для с\х) в БП 8.2 Поделитесь, пожалста.

----------


## Masik777

> Срочно нужно! У кого есть обработка (не демо) "Перенос документов из "Бухгалтерии 77" в «Бухгалтерию предприятия» 8" Поделитесь, пожалста.


У кого есть обработка (не демо) "Перенос документов из "Бухгалтерии 77" в «Бухгалтерию предприятия» 8" Поделитесь, пожалста

----------


## a-dmin123456

Здравствуйте!

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/64497/ - Внешняя форма документа 2.1.0
http://infostart.ru/public/161425/ - Исправляем пустые единицы измерения в справочнике Номенклатура

----------


## vral

*a-dmin123456*,http://infostart.ru/public/161425/ - Исправляем пустые единицы измерения в справочнике Номенклатура
http://rghost.ru/46289112

*Masik777*, пробуйте это 
http://rghost.ru/46289122

---------- Post added at 09:01 ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 ----------




> У кого есть обработка (не демо) "Перенос документов из "Бухгалтерии 77" в «Бухгалтерию предприятия» 8" Поделитесь, пожалста


http://rghost.ru/46289233 - что-то еще

----------

alex125it (28.05.2013), AlexTAP (27.05.2013), Masik777 (06.06.2013), staas_ya (27.05.2013)

----------


## a-dmin123456

> *a-dmin123456*,http://infostart.ru/public/161425/ - Исправляем пустые единицы измерения в справочнике Номенклатура
> http://rghost.ru/46289112


Спасибо! Но ЭТО, не ТО!

----------


## Ravanga

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/87506/ и http://infostart.ru/public/121248/.

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/87506/ и http://infostart.ru/public/121248/.


http://rghost.ru/46317552

----------

alex125it (29.05.2013), lekhaplaton (03.06.2013), NikAntonina (06.06.2013)

----------


## Ravanga

Спасибо большое.

----------


## nadi2006

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Перенумерация документов http://infostart.ru/public/174794/

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Перенумерация документов http://infostart.ru/public/174794/


http://rghost.ru/46318966

----------

alex125it (29.05.2013), lekhaplaton (03.06.2013), nick_bryansk (02.07.2013)

----------


## Alekzander

Добрый всем день! Помогите, пожалуйста! http://infostart.ru/public/182469/

----------


## piterpivo

помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/152582/

----------


## Maikil

прошу помочь с обработкой обмена между 1с 8.2 ут10.3-бп 2.0 за период по документам почта-nady17@ya.ru.большое спасибо заранее.

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Может у кого есть отчёт "Книга доходов" для "УНФ для Украины" ?

----------


## петро

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста cкачать
http://infostart.ru/public/140946/
http://infostart.ru/public/92333/
http://infostart.ru/public/73427/

----------


## ap0calypse

Добрый день. Помогите скачать Журнал регистрации кассовых документов  http://infostart.ru/public/118879/ или http://infostart.ru/public/164680/. Или может у кого-нибудь есть такой? Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста cкачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/92333/
> http://infostart.ru/public/73427/


http://rghost.ru/46368327
http://rghost.ru/46368357

---------- Post added at 09:03 ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 ----------




> Добрый день. Помогите скачать Журнал регистрации кассовых документов  http://infostart.ru/public/118879/


http://rghost.ru/46368415

----------

alex125it (31.05.2013), AlexTAP (30.05.2013), Kaniman (31.05.2013), lekhaplaton (03.06.2013), nick_bryansk (02.07.2013), Nik02031 (13.06.2013), NikAntonina (06.06.2013), staas_ya (30.05.2013)

----------


## ap0calypse

Спасибо! Не могли бы Вы еще вот эту помочь скачать? http://infostart.ru/public/164680/?

----------


## romann55

> Спасибо! Не могли бы Вы еще вот эту помочь скачать? http://infostart.ru/public/164680/?


этой у меня нет

----------

ap0calypse (30.05.2013)

----------


## DeniskaSmol

Добрый день!!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/141061/
на ящик dkireev@mail.ru

----------


## Akvilon

Добрый день, люди добрый помогите скачать кассовую книгу для управления торговлей 2.0
Приходила налоговая, просила предоставить, все ведется, однако отчета нет :) 
http://infostart.ru/public/152171/
http://infostart.ru/public/167557/
Спасибо.

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день, люди добрый помогите скачать кассовую книгу для управления торговлей 2.0
> Приходила налоговая, просила предоставить, все ведется, однако отчета нет :) 
> http://infostart.ru/public/152171/
> 
> Спасибо.


есть только этот отчет
http://rghost.ru/46377842

----------

Akvilon (30.05.2013), alex125it (31.05.2013), AlexTAP (31.05.2013)

----------


## VarnavovaAlsu

добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать это http://infostart.ru/public/94855/ 
или это http://infostart.ru/public/97884/

----------


## Raif

Пожалуйста помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/149404/

----------


## Nevskiy83

Всем привет. Помогите, пожалуйста, найти расширенную ведомость по партиям товаров на складах. С возможностью отбора по виду документа (реализация, поступление, возврат поставщику, возврат от покупателя.) Для УТ 10.3 Спасибо.

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/126971/
http://infostart.ru/public/157142/
Спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Скачайте пожалуйста:
> http://infostart.ru/public/126971/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/46396034

----------

Kaniman (01.06.2013), lekhaplaton (03.06.2013), NikAntonina (06.06.2013)

----------


## pafic

Поделитесь, если у кого есть, пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/99101 
Детальная накопительная Форма М-29 в разбивке по месяцам" для конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0

----------


## lavaza

Добрый день, люди добрый помогите скачать отчетики. 
http://infostart.ru/public/181399/ - Свод начислений по категориям и видам занятости 
http://infostart.ru/public/181555/ - Свод отпусков по счетам затрат 
http://infostart.ru/public/156050/ - Отчет по декретницам 
http://infostart.ru/public/116754/ - Сверка начисления заработной
http://infostart.ru/public/188866/ - Сверка НДФЛ для ЗУП

----------


## 445566

Добрый День ! Хороших Выходных !
Прошу оказать содействие в скачивании:
"Универсальная обработка по выгрузке данных в файл формата dbf"
http://infostart.ru/public/181091/files/
Очень Благодарен !

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый День ! Хороших Выходных !
> Прошу оказать содействие в скачивании:
> "Универсальная обработка по выгрузке данных в файл формата dbf"
> http://infostart.ru/public/181091/files/
> Очень Благодарен !


http://exfile.ru/421618

----------

445566 (02.06.2013), alex125it (03.06.2013), AlexanderTiger (01.06.2013), AlexTAP (03.06.2013), NecroStriker (20.06.2013), NikAntonina (06.06.2013), staas_ya (03.06.2013), xlmel (02.06.2013)

----------


## Geolia

Помогите пожалуйста скачать печатную форму для ЗУП "Регистрация разовых начислений"  http://infostart.ru/public/142020/. Спасибо!

----------


## Maikil

прошу помочь Установка счетов учета (номенклатуры, расчетов с контрагентами)http://infostart.ru/public/169561/ спасибо заранее

----------


## a-dmin123456

Здравствуйте!

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/61676/ - Установка Единиц Хранения и Измерения Номенклатуры

----------


## ShpiN

Доброго времени суток! Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/98012/ - Отчет "Минимальный остаток товара на складах" для 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 ред. 2.0. Заранее спасибо за внимание!

----------


## Geolia

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать печатную форму для ЗУП "Регистрация разовых начислений"  http://infostart.ru/public/142020/. Спасибо!


Скачала сама, кому надо - обращайтесь.

----------


## vral

*lavaza*,
116754 -http://rghost.ru/46468225

----------

Kaniman (03.06.2013), lavaza (03.06.2013)

----------


## AlexanderTiger

> кому надо - обращайтесь.


Так выложите сюда просто через http://rghost.ru/

----------


## ЮрийМ

Помогите пожалуйста скачать эти две вещи:
http://infostart.ru/public/115744/  Быстрое проведение документов контрагента
http://infostart.ru/public/21715/   Перепроведение документов по контрагенту

----------


## Geolia

> Скачала сама, кому надо - обращайтесь.


Печать регистрации разовых начислений/удержаний. 
http://rghost.ru/46521456

----------

alex125it (06.06.2013)

----------


## Dr.WilliaM

Добрый день! Нужна выгрузка-загрузка из Бухгалтерии (Базовая) 8.2 1.6 и 2.0 в Бухгалтерию (Проф) 8.2 2.0. Заранее спасибо:)

----------


## vral

*ЮрийМ*,
http://rghost.ru/46544723 - 115744 а чем не устраивает стандартная групповая обработка(универсальная)?

----------


## ЮрийМ

> *ЮрийМ*,
> http://rghost.ru/46544723 - 115744 а чем не устраивает стандартная групповая обработка(универсальная)?


Меня-то устраивает, а вот одного из бухгалтеров нет. Я ей показывал универсальную, она говорит мол всё слишком "закручено" и много чего нужно выбирать.. Вот я и ударился в поиски))

----------


## nadi2006

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/168360/ Создание Графика отпусков 8.2 ЗУП без лишних движений.
http://infostart.ru/public/115944/ Печатная форма Заявления на выдачу подотчетных средств для 1с Бухгалтерия 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/117125/ Печатная форма РКО + Заявление выдачи наличных под отчет 
http://infostart.ru/public/136946/ Заявление на отпуск в ЗУП
http://infostart.ru/public/178131/ ТТН для Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0

----------


## sergeyzakharov

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/70480/
http://infostart.ru/public/124567/
Заранее благодарен за участие.....

----------


## ChA1

Помогите пожалуйста скачать кассовую книгу по подразделениям:  http://infostart.ru/public/124741/

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/168360/ Создание Графика отпусков 8.2 ЗУП без лишних движений.
> http://infostart.ru/public/115944/ Печатная форма Заявления на выдачу подотчетных средств для 1с Бухгалтерия 8.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/117125/ Печатная форма РКО + Заявление выдачи наличных под отчет 
> http://infostart.ru/public/136946/ Заявление на отпуск в ЗУП
> http://infostart.ru/public/178131/ ТТН для Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0


Вот, немного ..http://rghost.ru/46559975

----------

elkalina (10.06.2013), nadi2006 (07.06.2013), NikAntonina (07.06.2013), staas_ya (10.06.2013), Zlata18 (07.06.2013)

----------


## romann55

> http://infostart.ru/public/115944/ Печатная форма Заявления на выдачу подотчетных средств для 1с Бухгалтерия 8.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/117125/ Печатная форма РКО + Заявление выдачи наличных под отчет


http://rghost.ru/46570382
http://rghost.ru/46570397

---------- Post added at 09:07 ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/70480/
> http://infostart.ru/public/124567/
> Заранее благодарен за участие.....


http://rghost.ru/46570426
http://rghost.ru/46570430

----------

alex125it (10.06.2013), ch09 (07.06.2013), elkalina (10.06.2013), lenaonly (17.06.2013), nick_bryansk (02.07.2013), Nik02031 (13.06.2013), sergeyzakharov (07.06.2013), sopen (10.06.2013), staas_ya (10.06.2013), vlboy (07.06.2013), Zlata18 (07.06.2013), Маруся18 (24.07.2013), Никол_ай (26.06.2013)

----------


## maslakhoff

Здравствуйте! 
Пожалуйста, если Вас не затруднит, помогите скачать обработку 
"Расшифровка по дням для расчета среднего в начислении отпуска"
http://infostart.ru/public/100485/
Вот моя почта maslakhoff@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## nikolasoft

нужна обработка для расчета пени

----------


## VarnavovaAlsu

помогииииите плииииз http://infostart.ru/public/94855/ - Анализ продаж и оборачиваемости для УТ 10.3, УТ 11

----------


## romann55

> помогииииите плииииз http://infostart.ru/public/94855/ - Анализ продаж и оборачиваемости для УТ 10.3, УТ 11


http://rghost.ru/46571875

----------

alex125it (10.06.2013), ch09 (10.06.2013), fil_and (07.06.2013), Masik777 (08.06.2013), VarnavovaAlsu (07.06.2013)

----------


## VarnavovaAlsu

спаааааасибо огромное!!! выручили очень!))))

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/124931/

Заранее спасибо

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/124931/
> 
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/46576403

----------

alex125it (10.06.2013), AlexTAP (09.06.2013), elkalina (10.06.2013), Kaniman (07.06.2013), Sanek123 (07.06.2013), Маруся18 (24.07.2013), Станиславовна (07.06.2013)

----------


## nadi2006

помогите скачать, пожалуйста, http://infostart.ru/public/189841/ Отчет "Расчеты с поставщиками" 1С 8.2 для БП 2.0
http://infostart.ru/public/189759/ Отчет "Расчеты с покупателями"

----------


## руина

Помогите скачать командировочное удостоверение для 1С 7.7 http://infostart.ru/public/67383/files/

----------


## dvn

очень нужна Загрузка документов из Экселя  в Управление небольшой фирмой, редакция 1.4 (1.4.5.25) 
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## sergauscas

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/175028/ Универсальная обработка для удаления данных с произвольным отбором и другими возможностями в любой базе 1с 8.1-8.2 (обычное приложение) или http://infostart.ru/public/184484/files/ Удаление объектов Базы данных с отбором (с использованием СКД)
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## leocat42

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/139775/
Очень нужно. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/125252/
http://infostart.ru/public/148985/
http://infostart.ru/public/99910/
http://infostart.ru/public/166240/
Спасибо!

----------


## KosAlex

Друзья! Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/126626/
Премного благодарен!

----------


## Dr.WilliaM

Добрый день! Где можно найти правила для универсального обмена 1С 8.2. Если обработку загрузка из excel в 1С 7.7. Спасибо за содействие.

----------


## vral

http://rghost.ru/46667941 - 125252
http://rghost.ru/46667954 - 126626

----------

AlexTAP (11.06.2013), bigrus77 (15.06.2013), KosAlex (11.06.2013), nadi2006 (11.06.2013)

----------


## Brabys444

Всем привет!!! есть у кого обработка переноса справочников сотрудники из 1с 8.2 зарплата и кадры в 1с 8.2 бухгалтерия!!
поделитесь если нетрудно))))))))

----------


## ParenekYkt

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/84804/ за ранее благодарен...

----------


## Nevskiy83

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/116036/

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86851/ 

заранее спасибо

----------


## gurtas

http://infostart.ru/public/121868/ Товарисчи, помогите и мне скачать, буду очень благодарен...)

----------


## Ageres

http://infostart.ru/public/188074/ помогите скачать, заранее спасибо

----------


## Algiz

Прошу помочь скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/137748/ - Обмен платежными документами с Клиентом банка ПУМБ
http://infostart.ru/public/138846/ - Клиент банк ПУМБ , АВАЛЬ, УКРСИББАНК (для Украины)
http://infostart.ru/public/138830/ - Обработки для клиент банка 1С8 для Украины

Заранее спасибо

----------


## gurtas39

Очень-очень надо, ай нид хелп....http://infostart.ru/public/121868/

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/190493/
и
http://infostart.ru/public/190489/
Спасибо!

----------


## Nik02031

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/154142/

http://infostart.ru/public/151978/

http://infostart.ru/public/147538/ 

http://infostart.ru/public/139665/
Спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Скачайте пожалуйста:
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/139665/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/46723570

----------

alex125it (17.06.2013), bigrus77 (15.06.2013), Nik02031 (17.06.2013), NikAntonina (14.06.2013), staas_ya (17.06.2013), WHITE26 (26.06.2013)

----------


## gurtas39

http://infostart.ru/public/121868/ откликнитесь ктонидь на зов о помощи....)

----------


## dvn

http://infostart.ru/public/182625/  есть у кого ни будь такая вещь --буду очень благодарен.

---------- Post added at 08:50 ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/15851/  --есть у кого ни будь такая вещь --буду очень благодарен.

----------


## romann55

> [/COLOR]http://infostart.ru/public/15851/  --есть у кого ни будь такая вещь --буду очень благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/46741596

----------

alex125it (17.06.2013), AlexTAP (14.06.2013), Zlata18 (19.06.2013), Никол_ай (26.06.2013)

----------


## Sava001

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/60833/files/ или же обработку по автоматической загрузке табелей в 1С ЗУП http://zalexey.ru.
Очень срочно нужно. Спасибо.

----------


## qwerty7002

ПОМОГИТЕ НАЙТИ РЕЕСТР СЕРТИФИКАТОВ для БП 8.2

----------


## nikolasoft

Помогите найти правила обмена данными Управление торговлей для Украины 3.0 с Розницей для Украины! Заранее благодарен!

---------- Post added at 15:17 ---------- Previous post was at 15:09 ----------

Помогите найти правила обмена данными Управление торговлей для Украины 3.0 с Розницей для Украины! Заранее благодарен!

----------


## bigrus77

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/73691/
Обработка для тестирования внешних печатных форм для конфигураций 1С: Предприятия 8.2 с использованием БСП (Управляемое приложение)

----------


## KosAlex

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/76900/
СПАСИБО!

----------


## bigrus77

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/76900/
> СПАСИБО!


http://rghost.ru/46793074

----------

alex125it (17.06.2013), AlexTAP (16.06.2013), KosAlex (16.06.2013), NikAntonina (17.06.2013), staas_ya (18.06.2013)

----------


## Sava001

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/60833. Очень срочно нужно. Спасибо. Вопрос актуален.

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/73691/
> Обработка для тестирования внешних печатных форм для конфигураций 1С: Предприятия 8.2 с использованием БСП (Управляемое приложение)


http://rghost.ru/46810764

----------

alex125it (18.06.2013), bigrus77 (17.06.2013), NikAntonina (17.06.2013), Prichina (11.07.2013), staas_ya (17.06.2013), Маруся18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86851/ 

заранее благодаарен

----------


## Nevskiy83

> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/116036/


Никто не поможет? Спасибо.

----------


## pony95

Помогите скачать 
Групповая выгрузка налоговых накладных в XML 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/104987/
Групповая выгрузка налоговых накладных в XML (1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 для Украины)
http://infostart.ru/public/103497/

Заранее большое спасибо!!!!

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать 
> Групповая выгрузка налоговых накладных в XML 8.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/104987/
> 
> Заранее большое спасибо!!!!


http://rghost.ru/46815863

----------

pony95 (17.06.2013), staas_ya (17.06.2013)

----------


## sopen

Помогите скачать
Отчет по плановым начислениям ЗУП
http://infostart.ru/public/90330/

Спасибо!

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86851/ 

заранее благодаарен

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать обработку по замене единиц измерения.
http://infostart.ru/public/80479/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ydsdemon

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/66284/
Спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать обработку по замене единиц измерения.
> http://infostart.ru/public/80479/
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/46834855

---------- Post added at 09:20 ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 ----------




> Помогите, пожалуйста скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/66284/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/46834886

----------

alex125it (19.06.2013), MariaMuhina (18.06.2013), sopen (18.06.2013), staas_ya (18.06.2013), tranguol (18.06.2013), yuri-khar (02.07.2013), Никол_ай (26.06.2013)

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать Обмен с банком RBS Бухгалтерии 2.0 (8.2)(Королевский банк Шотландии)

http://infostart.ru/public/86851/


заранее благодаарен

----------


## ydsdemon

Помогите, пожалуйста, еще разок
http://infostart.ru/public/74637/
Спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Помогите, пожалуйста, еще разок
> http://infostart.ru/public/74637/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/46835896

----------

alex125it (19.06.2013), Никол_ай (26.06.2013)

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать Обмен с банком RBS Бухгалтерии 2.0 (8.2)(Королевский банк Шотландии)

http://infostart.ru/public/86851/


заранее благодаарен

---------- Post added at 12:14 ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 ----------

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86851/ 

заранее благодаарен

----------


## Alekzander

Будьте добры: http://infostart.ru/public/121248/

----------


## romann55

> Будьте добры: http://infostart.ru/public/121248/


http://rghost.ru/46837703

----------

Alekzander (18.06.2013), alex125it (19.06.2013), AlexTAP (19.06.2013), NikAntonina (19.06.2013), Никол_ай (26.06.2013)

----------


## Светялчок

http://infostart.ru/public/64833/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Kravcha

Вот это, плз: http://infostart.ru/public/86980/

----------


## vral

http://rghost.ru/46859889 - 64833(8.2)

----------

alex125it (20.06.2013)

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86851/ 

заранее благодаарен

----------


## MAX3

> http://rghost.ru/38272609


Перезалейте пожалуйста файл. Очень нужно.
В частности обработка:
http://infostart.ru/public/64202/

Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/60244/
http://infostart.ru/public/15246/
Спасибо!

----------


## datalist

Добрый день ! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/82018/ !!! Очень нужно ! Спасибо заранее!)

----------


## veto4ka

Дорогие друзья!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/183760/
Внешняя печатная форма для документа "Заказ клиента" с весом и объемом в разрезе дат отгрузки. Для конфигурации УТ 11.1.1.13

Спасибо большое!

----------


## a-dmin123456

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/168541/ - Редактирование (Архивных или Пробитых) Чеков ККМ, связь с отчетом о Розничных Продажах (для Розницы 2.0)

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день ! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/82018/ !!! Очень нужно ! Спасибо заранее!)


http://rghost.ru/46914163

----------

alex125it (24.06.2013), datalist (24.06.2013), TheCrazyKot (08.08.2013)

----------


## M_a_s_i_k

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработку 
http://infostart.ru/public/150945/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## vral

*MAX3*,
пробуйте это

----------

alex125it (25.06.2013), Marita (27.06.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.07.2013)

----------


## MAX3

> *MAX3*,
> пробуйте это


Отлично! То что надо! Большое СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## пупсик

Привет всем, помогите нужна справка о среднем заработке чтобы на новой платформе работала 2013г. для 1с 8.2 зуп корп. Благодарю

----------


## stsv12006

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/82922/
Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0 в Управление торговлей 10.3 (БП 2.0 - УТ 10.3)
почта st12005@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## unvint

Автоматический подбор ГТД для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8, редакция 2.0 - есть у кого нибудь такая обработка? Везде платная. Поделитесь, кому не жалко. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## MAX3

Перезалейте пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/125053/
из поста #1478, файл удален
Спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/82922/
> Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0 в Управление торговлей 10.3 (БП 2.0 - УТ 10.3)
> почта st12005@mail.ru
> Заранее спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/46998632

---------- Post added at 08:22 ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 ----------




> Перезалейте пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/125053/
> из поста #1478, файл удален
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/46998639

----------

sserg (25.07.2013), stsv12006 (25.06.2013), Zlata18 (26.06.2013), Никол_ай (26.06.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.07.2013)

----------


## unvint

Ребят, кто-то выкладывал бесплатную обработку http://infostart.ru/public/73979/
Выложите еще раз или закиньте на e-mail unvint@mail.ru. Признательно буду благодарен.

----------


## romann55

> Ребят, кто-то выкладывал бесплатную обработку http://infostart.ru/public/73979/
> Выложите еще раз или закиньте на e-mail unvint@mail.ru. Признательно буду благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/46999503

----------

unvint (25.06.2013), Zlata18 (26.06.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.07.2013)

----------


## unvint

romann55, это дэмо версия или нет? Ставлю обработку, говорит на 5 дней.

----------


## romann55

> romann55, это дэмо версия или нет? Ставлю обработку, говорит на 5 дней.


не знаю. сам не проверял...

----------


## xoki

Залейте пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/153126/
http://infostart.ru/public/153824/

----------


## unvint

roman55, это демо версия на 5 дней (((
Может уже кто-то покупал? Поделитесь бесплатной обработкой плз!

----------


## romann55

> Залейте пожалуйста 
> http://infostart.ru/public/153126/


http://rghost.ru/47000699

----------

alex125it (26.06.2013), Zlata18 (02.07.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.07.2013)

----------


## Drekler

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/79515/

----------


## Plash

Добрый день! Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/98874/
если можно на почту plash2002@mail.ru

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## romann55

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/79515/


http://rghost.ru/47023904

---------- Post added at 09:27 ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 ----------




> Добрый день! Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/98874/
> если можно на почту plash2002@mail.ru
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/47023914

----------

Drekler (26.06.2013), Plash (26.06.2013), Zlata18 (26.06.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.07.2013)

----------


## WHITE26

Здравствуйте,Товарищи!Помо  гите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/191919/  форма МХ-18 для БП 2,0.
Буду весьма признательна)

----------


## Plash

*romann55*, очень сильно благодарен, спасибо просто огромное.!!

----------


## Elena_gp

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/180073/

----------


## romann55

> Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/180073/


http://rghost.ru/47025920

----------

AlexTAP (27.06.2013), Elena_gp (26.06.2013), ZapMos (08.07.2013), Zlata18 (02.07.2013), СеверныйВетер (01.07.2013)

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/67938/
http://infostart.ru/public/72642/

помогите достать эти обработки, плиз

----------


## shelepen

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/153564/

----------


## Alekzander

Пожалуйста, Т-53: http://infostart.ru/public/174968/

----------


## Ольга В

Уважаемые! Если кто-нить может поделиться 
http://infostart.ru/public/143540/ 
Буду очень признательна! 
можно на почту laps4@yandex.ru или просто в теме.

----------


## unvint

Ребят, кто-то выкладывал бесплатную обработку http://infostart.ru/public/73979/
Выложите еще раз или закиньте на e-mail unvint@mail.ru. Признательно буду благодарен.

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/22236/
http://infostart.ru/public/123819/
Спасибо!

----------


## Ka3

Добрый день!
Прошу залить на файлообменник или отправить на tusechkin@gmail.com следующую публикацию:

http://infostart.ru/public/77096/  Отчет по Дебиторской Задолженности для 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 
она уже была несколько раз на хосте, но все файлы удалены.. и в архиве общем их тоже нет... хоть это и ветка для 8.1 и 8.2, но именно здесь её уже выкладывали...

а также, по возможности
http://infostart.ru/public/148949/   Отчет Дебиторская задолженность 
http://infostart.ru/public/75089/     Бухгалтерский отчет (1Cv82) о просроченной дебиторской задолженности 
http://infostart.ru/public/119804/   Развёрнутый отчёт: "Дебиторская и кредиторская задолженность" 
http://infostart.ru/public/20963/     Просроченная дебиторская Задолженность 

заранее спасибо!

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/67938/
http://infostart.ru/public/72642/

помогите достать эти обработки, плиз

----------


## Gorina

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=191726   Спасибо огромное:)

----------


## $omebody

Прошу Вас помочь скачать Печать этикеток-ценников для "1С: Управление торговлей"  http://infostart.ru/public/92226/
Пожалуйста, если есть возможность! Заранее благодарю!!! )

----------


## ice_person

У кого может есть бесплатная обработка http://infostart.ru/public/175028/ скачть)

----------


## Skullsakh

Надежда вся на вас. уже 3й день не могу найти негде. выручайте
http://infostart.ru/public/87885/

http://infostart.ru/public/15330/

----------


## Sema76

Очень нужна обработка:

http://infostart.ru/public/73510/


Спасибо!

----------


## unvint

Ребят, два вопроса:
1) Кто-то выкладывал бесплатную обработку http://infostart.ru/public/73979/   (ссылка уже не работает, перезалейте плз)
2) В 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0 ПРОФ у меня есть номенклатура, но я никак не могу сделать отчет по какой нибудь или каким нибудь позициям. Например мне важно увидеть сколько я продал определенной позиции в определенный период или какой позиции я продал больше всего за определенный период.
Впринципе, как я понял, в Бухгалтерии 2.0 ПРОФ есть все, но не полноценно (продажи, покупки, ЗиК и т.д). Может можно с помощью внешней обработки добавить возможностей по отчетам (нужно менеджерам)? Буду благодарен советом и обработками. Если не сложно, то  пришлите на unvint@gmail.com , а если нету, то подскажите какая нужна обработка.

----------


## las

> Надежда вся на вас. уже 3й день не могу найти негде. выручайте
> http://infostart.ru/public/15330/


http://rusfolder.com/37065526

---------- Post added at 09:29 ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 ----------




> Ребят, два вопроса:
> 1) Кто-то выкладывал бесплатную обработку http://infostart.ru/public/73979/   (ссылка уже не работает, перезалейте плз)


http://rusfolder.com/37065586

----------

AlexTAP (01.07.2013), lekhaplaton (12.07.2013), Skullsakh (01.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), staas_ya (01.07.2013), unvint (01.07.2013), ZapMos (08.07.2013)

----------


## rosl

народ! выручите. нужна внешняя обработка печати договора с покупателем для УТ 10.3
типа такой http://infostart.ru/public/149928/

----------


## unvint

las, это тоже демо версия на 5 дней. Есть не демо версия? Или у меня уже что-то не так...

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день!
> Прошу залить на файлообменник или отправить на tusechkin@gmail.com следующую публикацию:
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/77096/  Отчет по Дебиторской Задолженности для 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 
> она уже была несколько раз на хосте, но все файлы удалены.. и в архиве общем их тоже нет... хоть это и ветка для 8.1 и 8.2, но именно здесь её уже выкладывали...
> 
> а также, по возможности
> http://infostart.ru/public/148949/   Отчет Дебиторская задолженность 
> http://infostart.ru/public/75089/     Бухгалтерский отчет (1Cv82) о просроченной дебиторской задолженности 
> ...


http://rghost.ru/47134323
http://rghost.ru/47134317
http://rghost.ru/47134326
http://rghost.ru/47134336
http://rghost.ru/47134338

----------

alex125it (02.07.2013), Ka3 (04.07.2013), lekhaplaton (12.07.2013), sopen (02.07.2013), staas_ya (01.07.2013), Zlata18 (02.07.2013)

----------


## WHITE26

Здравствуйте!Ребят,помогит  е пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/191919/ форма МХ-18 для БП 2,0.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Здравствуйте!Ребят,помогит  е пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/191919/ форма МХ-18 для БП 2,0.


http://rghost.ru/47160052

----------

lekhaplaton (12.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), WHITE26 (02.07.2013), ZapMos (08.07.2013)

----------


## WHITE26

arccos6pi, Большое Вам человеческое СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

*WHITE26*, обращайтесь;)

----------


## pafflootiy

Доброго Вам утра/дня/вечера/ночи!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/152178/
Подобную просьбу нашел, а ответа к ней нет.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Доброго Вам утра/дня/вечера/ночи!
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/152178/
> Подобную просьбу нашел, а ответа к ней нет.
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/47160880

----------

pafflootiy (02.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), ZapMos (08.07.2013)

----------


## romann55

arccos6pi, будьте добры:

http://infostart.ru/public/91059/
http://infostart.ru/public/64766/

Спасибо!

----------


## pafflootiy

THNX!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> arccos6pi, будьте добры:
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/91059/
> http://infostart.ru/public/64766/
> 
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/47161203
http://rghost.ru/47161216

----------

alex125it (03.07.2013), Kaniman (02.07.2013), lekhaplaton (12.07.2013), romann55 (02.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), tobyss (03.07.2013), ZapMos (08.07.2013), Zlata18 (02.07.2013)

----------


## Plash

Здравствуйте, большая просьба скачайте http://infostart.ru/public/117623/
Можно на почту plash2002@mail.ru Заранее благодарен.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Здравствуйте, большая просьба скачайте http://infostart.ru/public/117623/
> Можно на почту plash2002@mail.ru Заранее благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/47167797
и на почте

----------

AlexTAP (03.07.2013), lekhaplaton (12.07.2013), NikAntonina (03.07.2013), Plash (02.07.2013), staas_ya (04.07.2013)

----------


## Plash

Спасибо огромное.!!!

----------


## a-dmin123456

Такую может кто скачать И? - http://infostart.ru/public/188726/

----------


## MAX3

Перезалейте пожалуйста эти обработки, раньше встречались, но ссылки не рабочие

http://infostart.ru/public/157851/ - Загрузка изображений по данным из экселя для УТ11
http://infostart.ru/public/153973/ - Загрузка Свойств для справочника Номенклатура из excel

Спасибо!

----------


## unvint

arccos6pi, будьте добры, если есть, вот эту обработку: http://infostart.ru/public/73979/
Везде она на 5 дней. Может у Вас есть вечная) Нигде не могу найти.

Спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Такую может кто скачать И? - http://infostart.ru/public/188726/


http://rghost.ru/47181750

---------- Post added at 12:42 ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 ----------




> Перезалейте пожалуйста эти обработки, раньше встречались, но ссылки не рабочие
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/157851/ - Загрузка изображений по данным из экселя для УТ11
> http://infostart.ru/public/153973/ - Загрузка Свойств для справочника Номенклатура из excel
> 
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/47181774
http://rghost.ru/47181784

---------- Post added at 12:45 ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 ----------




> arccos6pi, будьте добры, если есть, вот эту обработку: http://infostart.ru/public/73979/
> Везде она на 5 дней. Может у Вас есть вечная) Нигде не могу найти.Спасибо!


она вечная у тех кто ее купил(http://infostart.ru/public/73979/#buy) и вряд ли будет в свободном доступе
у меня в такой обработке нужды нет
если жалко 4000 рэ,то найдите фрилансера,я думаю он в половину стоимости напишет аналогичную обработку

----------

alex125it (04.07.2013), Kaniman (03.07.2013), lekhaplaton (12.07.2013), MAX3 (03.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), unvint (03.07.2013)

----------


## unvint

Ребят, может кто не видел этого поста от человека. Копирую Вам сюда.




> более 5000 обработок с инфостарт
> http://yadi.sk/d/JqFltOpt4D4lB
> 
>  список обработок
> http://yadi.sk/d/469x7X3X4D4or


arccos6pi, спасибо за ответ

----------

aleb (03.07.2013), AlexTAP (04.07.2013), arccos6pi (03.07.2013), KAS1979 (05.07.2013), lekhaplaton (12.07.2013), Nik02031 (04.07.2013), Plash (03.07.2013), Prichina (11.07.2013), staas_ya (04.07.2013), tranguol (04.07.2013), vova0129 (26.07.2013), xlmel (13.07.2013), yht (08.08.2013), виктор (23.08.2013), Маруся18 (24.07.2013), Ольга.я (17.07.2013), Станиславовна (05.07.2013)

----------


## MAX3

2 раза Спасибо за оперативность!

----------


## Masik777

> Ребят, может кто не видел этого поста от человека. Копирую Вам сюда.
> 
> 
> 
> arccos6pi, спасибо за ответ


Еще немного..http://dc.ru-board.com/details.php?id=81448

----------


## arccos6pi

> Еще немного..http://dc.ru-board.com/details.php?id=81448


залей куда-нить торрент-файл
прав не хватает качать

----------


## Masik777

> залей куда-нить торрент-файл
> прав не хватает качать


1. http://rghost.ru/47201655 размер 1.66 Г 
2. На эту (http://dc.ru-board.com/details.php?id=81448) выложу позже. Хотя.. почти одно и то же..Только в (1) окт.2012, в (2) - декабрь. Особой разницы лично я не заметил..Наполняемость слабая.. Тем не менее - выложу.

----------

arccos6pi (04.07.2013), staas_ya (04.07.2013), Zlata18 (04.07.2013)

----------


## andreyVPA

http://infostart.ru/public/82018/ И? !!!

----------


## romann55

> http://infostart.ru/public/82018/ И? !!!


вроде было недавно...
http://rghost.ru/47207143

----------

ZapMos (08.07.2013)

----------


## andreyVPA

В архиве только Solution5, а на сайте ещё 6 и 7.
Можно ли скачать эти архивы с сайта Infostart у этой разработки ?

----------


## arccos6pi

> В архиве только Solution5, а на сайте ещё 6 и 7.
> Можно ли скачать эти архивы с сайта Infostart у этой разработки ?


http://rghost.ru/47212140
http://rghost.ru/47212152

----------

alex125it (08.07.2013), AlexTAP (05.07.2013), M_a_s_i_k (05.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), ZapMos (08.07.2013)

----------


## Ka3

у кого уже есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/71643/  - поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Skullsakh

я все с тем же=) выручайте
http://infostart.ru/public/87885/

----------


## Nik02031

Добрый день, прошу помочь
http://infostart.ru/public/137399/
http://infostart.ru/public/102009/

----------


## Alekzander

Отличная вещичка, плиз, помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/192931/. Надеюсь, многим может пригодиться при изучении основ бухучёта.

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день, прошу помочь
> http://infostart.ru/public/102009/


http://rghost.ru/47220735

----------

alex125it (08.07.2013), AlexanderTiger (11.07.2013), lekhaplaton (12.07.2013), Nik02031 (06.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), ZapMos (08.07.2013), Маруся18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## M_a_s_i_k

Добрый день, очень надо

http://infostart.ru/public/151403/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## asencka

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста с отчетом Отчет по дебиторам и кредиторам с датой возникновения задолженности http://infostart.ru/public/93157/
Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Елена Еленова

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Внешний отчет "Реестр ФСС" для Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8.2 - http://infostart.ru/public/124248/
Перехожу по ссылке http://rghost.ru/44673243 , но написано, что файл уже удален:( Очень нужно, помогите, плиз!!((

----------


## romann55

> Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста с отчетом Отчет по дебиторам и кредиторам с датой возникновения задолженности http://infostart.ru/public/93157/
> Буду очень благодарна.


http://rghost.ru/47223553

---------- Post added at 11:44 ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 ----------




> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Внешний отчет "Реестр ФСС" для Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8.2 - http://infostart.ru/public/124248/
> Перехожу по ссылке http://rghost.ru/44673243 , но написано, что файл уже удален:( Очень нужно, помогите, плиз!!((


http://rghost.ru/47223567

----------

asencka (05.07.2013), sopen (15.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), staas_ya (08.07.2013), ZapMos (08.07.2013), Zlata18 (05.07.2013), Елена Еленова (05.07.2013)

----------


## vipQ7

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/159615/files/

Cпасибо заранее :)

А может кто занимался проблемой разузлования полуфабрикатов по аналогам в зависимости приоритетов. это вообще реально.?

----------


## arccos6pi

> http://infostart.ru/public/77096/ Отчет по Дебиторской Задолженности для 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7


http://rghost.ru/47237914

---------- Post added at 00:22 ---------- Previous post was at 00:20 ----------




> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать:
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/159615/files/
> 
> Cпасибо заранее :)
> 
> А может кто занимался проблемой разузлования полуфабрикатов по аналогам в зависимости приоритетов. это вообще реально.?


http://rghost.ru/47237940

----------

AlexTAP (07.07.2013), staas_ya (08.07.2013), vipQ7 (06.07.2013), ZapMos (08.07.2013), Аня Мавлеева (13.08.2013)

----------


## Nik02031

http://infostart.ru/public/148271/  уже выкладывали, но файл удален. Прошу повторить
и http://infostart.ru/public/125097/
http://infostart.ru/public/115604/

----------


## nadi2006

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/124343/ Акт списания канцтоваров
http://infostart.ru/public/82428/ Оборотная ведомость движения ТМЦ по складам

----------


## finder10

Правила конвертации  УТ10.3-БП2.0. Что не так - извиняйте.

----------

ZapMos (08.07.2013)

----------


## romann55

> http://infostart.ru/public/82428/ Оборотная ведомость движения ТМЦ по складам


http://rghost.ru/47282939

----------

alex125it (08.07.2013), AlexTAP (08.07.2013), lekhaplaton (12.07.2013), staas_ya (08.07.2013)

----------


## aristid

http://infostart.ru/public/80686/ Поделитесь у кого есть, заранее спасибо.

----------


## romann55

> http://infostart.ru/public/80686/ Поделитесь у кого есть, заранее спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/47284625

----------

alex125it (09.07.2013), aristid (08.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), ZapMos (14.07.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013), Аня Мавлеева (13.08.2013)

----------


## stive

помогите скачать
 Загрузка документов в ЗУП из БП 2.0 для 1С 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/185737/

 Правила обмена из БП 8.2 в ЗУП 8.2 (переход с зарплаты БП 8.2 на ЗУП 8.2)
 http://infostart.ru/public/153200/ 

---------- Post added at 13:58 ---------- Previous post was at 13:56 ----------

Здравствуйте, скачайте, пожалуйста, 

 ТиС общий журнал с множественным фильтром

http://infostart.ru/public/77459/

----------


## nikolasoft

Где можно скачать новые правила обмена для Ут для украины 2.3.8.1 и ут для украины  2.3.18 с розницей для украины

----------


## мамап

подскажите, где можно скачать внешнюю печатную форму  накладной (неунифицированной)

----------


## xoki

выложите плиз http://infostart.ru/public/141346/

----------


## alex125it

Если у кого есть возможность, скачайте "DBF-база штрихкодов продуктового магазина (35310 записей)" - http://infostart.ru/public/73770/, буду премного благодарен.

----------


## romann55

> выложите плиз http://infostart.ru/public/141346/


http://rghost.ru/47304687

---------- Post added at 08:30 ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 ----------




> Если у кого есть возможность, скачайте "DBF-база штрихкодов продуктового магазина (35310 записей)" - http://infostart.ru/public/73770/, буду премного благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/47304690

----------

alex125it (09.07.2013), AlexTAP (10.07.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## stive

помогите, плиз, скачать
 Загрузка документов в ЗУП из БП 2.0 для 1С 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/185737/

 Правила обмена из БП 8.2 в ЗУП 8.2 (переход с зарплаты БП 8.2 на ЗУП 8.2)
http://infostart.ru/public/153200/

----------


## vral

http://rghost.ru/47306558 -правило обмена

----------

stive (09.07.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## stive

скачайте, пож-та
Загрузка документов в ЗУП из БП 2.0 для 1С 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/185737/

----------


## alexafr

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/19578/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/178020/
http://infostart.ru/public/172371/ 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## yol44397

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/149967/ 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/178020/
> http://infostart.ru/public/172371/ 
> Заранее спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/47324656
http://rghost.ru/47324662

----------

alexafr (10.07.2013), AlexanderTiger (11.07.2013), eanknd (12.07.2013), M_a_s_i_k (10.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), TheCrazyKot (08.08.2013), ZapMos (14.07.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## Создание Тьмы

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/76427/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/76427/
> Заранее спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/47331041

----------

alex125it (11.07.2013), AlexanderTiger (11.07.2013), AlexTAP (11.07.2013), Kaniman (10.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), ZapMos (14.07.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013), Создание Тьмы (10.07.2013)

----------


## Михаил38

Добрый день! Помогите скачать   http://infostart.ru/public/120162/,  архиве "обработок с инфостарта" только doc. файл. Всем спасибо заранее.!

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать   http://infostart.ru/public/120162/,  архиве "обработок с инфостарта" только doc. файл. Всем спасибо заранее.!


http://rghost.ru/47345617

----------

ZapMos (14.07.2013), Михаил38 (12.07.2013)

----------


## zaaman

Доброго времени суток! помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/127892/files/ это Выгрузка в перечень льготных профессий (поименные списки) из ЗУП и УПП формат XML
http://infostart.ru/public/128392/files/ Это Выгрузка перечня льготных профессий с печатной формой.
Просьба уже была, но ответа что-то так и не нашел.
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Starscream

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна Обработка поиска контрагента номеру телефона http://infostart.ru/public/182286/ Буду признателен.

----------


## Alfa13

Помогите пожалуйста! Очень надо кс-2 и кс-3 http://infostart.ru/public/140432/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите пожалуйста! Очень надо кс-2 и кс-3 http://infostart.ru/public/140432/


http://rghost.ru/47348752

----------

AlexTAP (12.07.2013), Alfa13 (11.07.2013), nick_bryansk (04.08.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013), Ольга.я (17.07.2013)

----------


## Alfa13

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## lekhaplaton

> http://rghost.ru/47181750
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:42 ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 ----------
> 
> http://rghost.ru/47181774
> http://rghost.ru/47181784
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 ----------
> 
> ...




Воспользуйся обработкой взлома (дэкомпилятор)

----------


## lart

Здравствуйте! Нужна http://infostart.ru/public/148679/ на форуме не нашел, заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Starscream

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна Обработка поиска контрагента номеру телефона http://infostart.ru/public/182286/ Буду признателен. Очень нужно.

----------


## Rudy2

Доброго времени суток! 
 Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/19573/files/ 
 Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## vral

*zaaman*, - http://rghost.ru/47451703 - 127892_128392

---------- Post added at 08:32 ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 ----------

*Rudy2*, -всякие ценники -http://rghost.ru/47451703

----------

Rudy2 (16.07.2013)

----------


## MariaMuhina

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/161277/
http://infostart.ru/public/149365/
Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/161277/
> Буду очень благодарна!


http://rghost.ru/47452590

----------

AlexTAP (17.07.2013), MariaMuhina (16.07.2013), sopen (19.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## M_a_s_i_k

Добрый день, очень надо

http://infostart.ru/public/99852/

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день, очень надо
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/99852/
> 
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/47454676

----------

alex125it (16.07.2013), lart (16.07.2013), M_a_s_i_k (16.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), staas_ya (16.07.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## Rudy2

> [/COLOR]*Rudy2*, -всякие ценники -http://rghost.ru/47451703


Спасибо! http://rghost.ru/47451772

----------

alex125it (17.07.2013), AlexTAP (17.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), staas_ya (18.07.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## dimon7219

Есть ли обработка для 1с8.2 для заполнения приходной накладной на основании расходной? Что то типа такой http://infostart.ru/public/14143/ только для 8.2

----------


## rvbisk

Потребовалась вот такая штукенция:Счет-фактура за поставщика с кратким и полным наименованиями продавца (БП) http://infostart.ru/public/59706/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## zayaz

День добрый, помогите пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/182038/ или http://infostart.ru/public/189063/
Спасибо заранее

----------


## Masik777

> Потребовалась вот такая штукенция:Счет-фактура за поставщика с кратким и полным наименованиями продавца (БП) http://infostart.ru/public/59706/
> Заранее благодарен


Может подойдет? - http://rghost.ru/47485645

----------

rvbisk (18.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## rvbisk

Спасибо не совсем то но спасибо

----------


## Ольга В

Прошу помощи в скачивании обработки http://infostart.ru/public/154811/ - форма Т-54а и лицевая карточка по сотрудникам. Поиском не нашла, если было- ткните пож!

----------


## idef

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/121782/
Спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/121782/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/47499239

----------

AlexanderTiger (22.07.2013), idef (18.07.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/121782/
> Спасибо!


Попробуй, мож и эта подойдет.. http://rghost.ru/47502246

----------

idef (18.07.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013)

----------


## lart

> Здравствуйте! Нужна http://infostart.ru/public/148679/ на форуме не нашел, заранее Спасибо!


Помогите пожалуйста! Нужна обработка чтобы номенклатура отображалась с характеристиками в 1 отчете или форме

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/138707/
Спасибо!

----------


## kalulkin

http://infostart.ru/public/22087/files/
Помогите, скачать, пожалуйста!! очень нужно!!! Спасибо!

----------


## idef

Спасибо, интересная оработка.
Но мне нужна была на УФ

----------


## sirbors

Очень прошу, очень нужно:
http://infostart.ru/public/86572/
и
http://infostart.ru/public/91049/
( срочно!(
sirbors@mail.ru

----------


## tigerr_mo

Помогите скачать 
Переводчик отчетов, справочников и документов
http://infostart.ru/public/84223/

----------


## __anton__

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/174939/ Стартер 1С для франча и не только. Только файловые БД.
Заранее спасибо. ia_03@mail.ru
А если скажете где можно взять http://infostart.ru/public/190314/ Orange Cloud 1C - загрузка 1С обновлений будет вообще превосходно.

----------


## Masik777

> Очень прошу, очень нужно:
> http://infostart.ru/public/86572/
> и
> http://infostart.ru/public/91049/
> ( срочно!(
> sirbors@mail.ru


При партионном учёте затратные счета автоматом не закрываются. В комплексной при партионном учете закрытие 44 счета делается ручками. Документом "Операция"
В полном интерфейсе Документы->Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет->Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет) 
Думаю, что это быстрее, чем искать обработку.

----------


## sirbors

Ну, это-то я и знаю, но дело в том, что ручками не хотят( А обработки существуют, а поправить их дело часа, скажем, а написать с 0 - долго(

----------


## aniv

Добрый день. Помогите скачать журнал документов для 8.1 и 8.2 
http://infostart.ru/public/69707/files/

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать журнал документов для 8.1 и 8.2 
> http://infostart.ru/public/69707/files/


http://rghost.ru/47584557

----------

alex125it (23.07.2013), AlexanderTiger (22.07.2013), AlexTAP (23.07.2013), Alex_58 (22.07.2013), aniv (24.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), staas_ya (22.07.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## nadi2006

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/105308/ Материальный отчет (БП 2.0, 8.2)
http://infostart.ru/public/144318/ Материальный отчет МХ-20 для БП 2.0, 8.2

----------


## StalkerAkella

кто сможет помочь? http://infostart.ru/public/67060/files/

----------


## lsd_777

прошу помощи, скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/175028/ спасибо!

----------


## Klara

помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/98012/ заранее спасибо

----------


## romann55

> кто сможет помочь? http://infostart.ru/public/67060/files/


http://rghost.ru/47605427

----------

alex125it (24.07.2013), alex_4x (24.07.2013), iswat (13.08.2013), Klara (23.07.2013), lart (23.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), StalkerAkella (23.07.2013), tranguol (24.07.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## StalkerAkella

*romann55*, выручил:vseok:

----------


## vral

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/105308/ Материальный отчет (БП 2.0, 8.2)
> http://infostart.ru/public/144318/ Материальный отчет МХ-20 для БП 2.0, 8.2


http://rghost.ru/47606605

----------

sserg (25.07.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013)

----------


## Klara

помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/98012/ заранее спасибо

----------


## tigerr_mo

Помогите скачать 
Переводчик отчетов, справочников и документов
http://infostart.ru/public/84223/

----------


## M_a_s_i_k

Добрый день. Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/149007/

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/149007/


http://rghost.ru/47608930

----------

lsd_777 (23.07.2013), M_a_s_i_k (23.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013)

----------


## Masik777

> Очень прошу, очень нужно:
> http://infostart.ru/public/91049/
> ( срочно!(
> sirbors@mail.ru


Ну раз срочно - держи... - http://rghost.ru/47625048

----------

AlexTAP (24.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013)

----------


## Klara

Очень,Очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/98012/

----------


## Masik777

> прошу помощи, скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/175028/ спасибо!


Вот, немного по удалению. Мож подойдет. http://rghost.ru/47630720

---------- Post added at 12:06 ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 ----------




> Очень,Очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/98012/


Посмотрите - http://rghost.ru/47630876

----------

alex125it (24.07.2013), Klara (24.07.2013), lart (24.07.2013), lsd_777 (29.07.2013), M_a_s_i_k (25.07.2013), NikAntonina (09.08.2013), sneg777 (06.09.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013), Аня Мавлеева (13.08.2013)

----------


## lart

Здравствуйте! Нужна http://infostart.ru/public/148679/ на форуме не нашел, пожалуйста или что-то подобное чтобы отображалась номенклатура с вместе с характеристиками. Спасибо!

----------


## Vesta

Доброго дня. Очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/102285/.
Буду благодарна!
Скачала. Если кому надо, обращайтесь!

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Нужна http://infostart.ru/public/148679/ на форуме не нашел, пожалуйста или что-то подобное чтобы отображалась номенклатура с вместе с характеристиками. Спасибо!


Кое что, может подойдет - http://rghost.ru/47635748

----------

alex125it (24.07.2013), lart (24.07.2013), M_a_s_i_k (25.07.2013), sserg (25.07.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (24.07.2013)

----------


## Михаил38

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/73085/ -свежую! , качал из сборника обработок , но там за 2012 год-старая. Заранее всем спасибо!

---------- Post added at 14:21 ---------- Previous post was at 13:58 ----------

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/73085/ -свежую! , качал из сборника обработок , но там за 2012 год-старая . Заранее всем спасибо!

----------


## michas

*Alex7890*, добрый день, вам удалось раздобыть  прайс-лист с картинками: http://infostart.ru/public/61277/ ИИ? буду очень признателен если поделитесь.

----------


## romann55

> *Alex7890*, добрый день, вам удалось раздобыть  прайс-лист с картинками: http://infostart.ru/public/61277/ ИИ? буду очень признателен если поделитесь.


http://rghost.ru/47674837

----------

LevArz (07.08.2013), sserg (29.07.2013), staas_ya (26.07.2013), Аня Мавлеева (13.08.2013)

----------


## michas

*romann55*, я не верно указал, мне бы найти  прайс-лист с картинками для Управления торговлей для Украини 2.3

----------


## Петровна

Добрый день, просто беда с пенсионкой, с начала недели борюсь с начислено-уплачено. Боюсь, вручную с 2010 года обсчитать не осилю, помогите скачать " Проверка начисленных и уплаченных страховых взносов по сотрудникам с учетом изменений 2013 года на СКД с возможностью отбора по документам (СЗВ-6-4, СЗВ-6(1-2) и признаку принято в ПФР."    http://infostart.ru/public/183532/

----------


## arccos6pi

> *romann55*, я не верно указал, мне бы найти  прайс-лист с картинками для Управления торговлей для Украини 2.3


УТ 10.3 для России и 2.3 для Украины идентичны
просто *romann55* выложил для платформы 8.1,а у Вас скорее всего 8.2
нужно его было открыть в конфигураторе и согласиться на конвертацию
http://rghost.ru/47676744

----------

staas_ya (01.08.2013)

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день, просто беда с пенсионкой, с начала недели борюсь с начислено-уплачено. Боюсь, вручную с 2010 года обсчитать не осилю, помогите скачать " Проверка начисленных и уплаченных страховых взносов по сотрудникам с учетом изменений 2013 года на СКД с возможностью отбора по документам (СЗВ-6-4, СЗВ-6(1-2) и признаку принято в ПФР."    http://infostart.ru/public/183532/


http://rghost.ru/47680231

----------

alex125it (29.07.2013), arccos6pi (26.07.2013), Masik777 (28.07.2013), NikAntonina (09.08.2013), sserg (29.07.2013), ZapMos (03.08.2013), Zlata18 (01.08.2013), Аня Мавлеева (13.08.2013), Петровна (26.07.2013), СветаОнила (30.07.2013), Станиславовна (26.07.2013)

----------


## Ю1234

Помогите плиз скачать обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/126632/
http://infostart.ru/public/127512/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Михаил38

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/73085/ -свежую! , качал из сборника 5000 обработок , но там за 2012 год-старая ,есть у кого нибудь с изменениями в 2013 году?.Почта :michawin@yandex.ru/ Заранее всем спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите плиз скачать обработки
> http://infostart.ru/public/126632/
> Заранее спасибо


Посмотрите, это по ТТН мож подойдет что то http://rghost.ru/47723921

----------

AlexTAP (29.07.2013), staas_ya (01.08.2013)

----------


## mezel

Добрый день! У кого нибудь есть  обработка счет-фактура и акт на одном листе для бухгалтерии 8.3

----------


## romann55

> Помогите плиз скачать обработки
> http://infostart.ru/public/127512/
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/47742910

----------

alex125it (30.07.2013), AlexTAP (31.07.2013), LevArz (07.08.2013), Masik777 (29.07.2013), sserg (29.07.2013), staas_ya (01.08.2013), Ю1234 (29.07.2013)

----------


## Ю1234

Спасибо!

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите плиз скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/99133/
http://infostart.ru/public/138894/
http://infostart.ru/public/154811/

заранее очень благодарен

----------


## Vovanus

Помогите пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/116263/

----------


## Aagrn

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/150967/

мыло: 1sfranch@bk.ru. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Dvornik

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/22150/ очень нужно 
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Юникс

Добрый день,помогите пожалуйста скачать,очень нужно!!! http://infostart.ru/public/190915/

----------


## Nik02031

Прошу помочь
http://infostart.ru/public/63181/, http://infostart.ru/public/94220/, http://infostart.ru/public/119529/, http://infostart.ru/public/180430/, http://infostart.ru/public/186215/, 
http://infostart.ru/public/189034/, http://infostart.ru/public/193443/, http://infostart.ru/public/195460/

----------


## nadi2006

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/136990/ Сводная Карточка Учета По Страховым Взносам

----------


## Dvornik

По умолчанию

    Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/22150/ очень нужно
    Заранее благодарен 


очень надо

----------


## needl

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/163699/

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите плиз скачать (Лицевой счет Т54), хотя бы что-то одно из этого списка:

http://infostart.ru/public/99133/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/138894/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/154811/ 

заранее очень благодарен

----------


## slavabatov

Добрый день.

Очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/64204/ (она была, но ссылка "умерла")
или
http://infostart.ru/public/185619/
http://infostart.ru/public/87727/
или что то очень интересное и свежее из серии рабочее место менеджера по продажам.

Спасибо.

----------


## Reveur

ScheDevR 1.4 (ДЕМО) - Планирование разработки и отчетность.zip
Увы, ссылка битая. Кто-нибудь может перезалить конфигурацию - http://infostart.ru/public/80290/ ? 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## tolmey

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/187991/
Спасибо.

----------


## nick_bryansk

Помогите пож. Скачать, очень надо http://infostart.ru/public/15094/

----------


## Volya

кто-нить может скачать вот этот отчет http://infostart.ru/public/122871/ ?
может у кого есть... 
Заранее, СПАСИБО!

----------


## kalulkin

Здравствуйте, очень прошу помочь скачать обработку группового ввода счетов-фактур
http://infostart.ru/public/22087/files/
Спасибо!

----------


## Aagrn

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/150967/
На этом форуме ссылку выкладывали, но она уже устарела...

Мыло: 1sfranch@bk.ru. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## nick_bryansk

Помогите плиз' очень надо, http://infostart.ru/public/15094/

----------


## pafic

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, может у кого-нибудь есть что-нибудь подобное? Для бухгалтерии 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/95788/   Внешний отчет «Детальная накопительная Форма М-29 в разбивке по месяцам»
http://infostart.ru/public/151319/ Печатные формы документов ? Краткая форма М-29 по списанию за период по объектам строительства
Помогите!!!! Спасибо!!!!

----------


## David33

Добрый день! Не подмогнёте ли с вот этой обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/120424/ ?
(Порядок в подразделениях)

----------


## romann55

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, может у кого-нибудь есть что-нибудь подобное? Для бухгалтерии 8.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/95788/   Внешний отчет «Детальная накопительная Форма М-29 в разбивке по месяцам»
> Помогите!!!! Спасибо!!!!


http://rghost.ru/47947362

----------


## vinil2010

Помогите пожайлуста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/73085/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите пожайлуста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/73085/


http://rghost.ru/47947633

----------

nick_bryansk (11.08.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (07.08.2013), Михаил38 (08.08.2013)

----------


## __anton__

Помогите пожайлуста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/82865/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите пожайлуста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/82865/


http://rghost.ru/47948055

----------

staas_ya (07.08.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (07.08.2013), __anton__ (07.08.2013)

----------


## LevArz

SOS!!!! Помогите пожайлуста скачать обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/173373/
http://infostart.ru/public/127205/
Остатки отпусков...Заранее - огромное человеческое спасибо!!!

----------


## __anton__

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86675/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86675/


http://rghost.ru/47948698

---------- Post added at 10:23 ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 ----------




> SOS!!!! Помогите пожайлуста скачать обработки
> http://infostart.ru/public/127205/
> Остатки отпусков...Заранее - огромное человеческое спасибо!!!


http://rghost.ru/47948713

----------

LevArz (08.08.2013), NikAntonina (09.08.2013), staas_ya (07.08.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (07.08.2013), __anton__ (07.08.2013)

----------


## pafic

> http://rghost.ru/47947362


А как внешний отчет ее можно скачать? А то она таблицей Exel открывается.
Спасибо.

----------


## romann55

> А как внешний отчет ее можно скачать? А то она таблицей Exel открывается.
> Спасибо.


так это и есть внеш.отчет. Вернее обработка.
Заходим в 1с - меню Файл - открыть. И всё прекрасно открывается..

----------


## dada2

Прошу помочь в скачивании: 

http://infostart.ru/public/162838/ - Обработка ручного одностороннего переноса документов из УТ 10.2 в БП 2.0 через Com-соединение без использования правил обмена 

http://infostart.ru/public/92529/ - Перенос документов из 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7

Либо любой другой перенос документов реализации и с/ф через txt/xls/csv в 8.2 БП 2.0

----------


## romann55

> Прошу помочь в скачивании: 
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/162838/ - Обработка ручного одностороннего переноса документов из УТ 10.2 в БП 2.0 через Com-соединение без использования правил обмена 
> 
> 
> Либо любой другой перенос документов реализации и с/ф через txt/xls/csv в 8.2 БП 2.0


http://rghost.ru/47957479

----------

alex125it (13.08.2013), dada2 (08.08.2013), polernruz (10.08.2013), staas_ya (09.08.2013), TheCrazyKot (08.08.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (07.08.2013), Михаил38 (08.08.2013), Никол_ай (13.08.2013)

----------


## dada2

Спасибо. Интересно почему через модуль объекта сделано.

----------


## TheCrazyKot

Прошу помочь в скачивании:
http://infostart.ru/public/104433/ -Справка о среднем заработке по месяцам для 1С 8.2 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом
Были добавлены исключаемые виды расчетов.
Либо другую справку о среднем заработке, но с возможностью менять виды расчетов в исключении.
Либо на ФО. либо на почту thecrazykot@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо :)

----------


## Slava_kur

Добрый день.
 Помогите пожайлуста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/186208/

----------


## ion4

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/152076/ Свод по исполнительным листам . Большое спасибо.

----------


## Yllymah

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать "Акт выполненных работ (внешняя печатная форма) для 1С Управление торговлей 8.2" http://infostart.ru/public/84699/ Заранее благодарен!

----------


## 0123

> Прошу помочь в скачивании:
> http://infostart.ru/public/104433/ -Справка о среднем заработке по месяцам для 1С 8.2 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом
> Были добавлены исключаемые виды расчетов.
> Либо другую справку о среднем заработке, но с возможностью менять виды расчетов в исключении.
> Либо на ФО. либо на почту thecrazykot@gmail.com
> Заранее спасибо :)


http://rghost.ru/47974605

----------

gordik2007 (13.08.2013), LevArz (11.08.2013), TheCrazyKot (11.08.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (08.08.2013)

----------


## vl88

помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/87106/
http://infostart.ru/public/172380/files/

----------


## Gr@y

помогите скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/144150/

http://infostart.ru/public/123273/

заранее благодарен
Уже помогли

----------


## nadi2006

скачайте, пжл, http://infostart.ru/public/85850/ М-15 Накладная на отпуск материалов на сторону для "Требование-накладная" и "Передача товаров" для БП 1.6 на платформе 8.1
http://infostart.ru/public/149044/ Акт на списание материалов

---------- Post added at 11:06 ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/122648/ Счет-фактура за поставщика
http://infostart.ru/public/194711/ Формирование печатных документов за поставщика (ПТиУ) Бух 2.0

----------


## Salmanova

Други! Вот это  http://infostart.ru/public/92918/ очень нужно. помогите пожалуйста скачать

----------


## romann55

> Прошу помочь в скачивании:
> http://infostart.ru/public/104433/ -Справка о среднем заработке по месяцам для 1С 8.2 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом
> Были добавлены исключаемые виды расчетов.
> Либо другую справку о среднем заработке, но с возможностью менять виды расчетов в исключении.
> Либо на ФО. либо на почту thecrazykot@gmail.com
> Заранее спасибо :)


http://rghost.ru/47998405

---------- Post added at 12:27 ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 ----------




> помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/172380/files/


http://rghost.ru/47998437

---------- Post added at 12:28 ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 ----------




> Други! Вот это  http://infostart.ru/public/92918/ очень нужно. помогите пожалуйста скачать


http://rghost.ru/47998456

----------

alex125it (13.08.2013), Masik777 (12.08.2013), NikAntonina (09.08.2013), Prichina (13.08.2013), Salmanova (09.08.2013), staas_ya (13.08.2013), TheCrazyKot (11.08.2013), vl88 (09.08.2013), yarkayya25 (20.08.2013), ZapMos (10.08.2013), Zlata18 (09.08.2013)

----------


## stive

помогите скачать
 Загрузка документов в ЗУП из БП 2.0 для 1С 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/185737/

 Правила обмена из БП 8.2 в ЗУП 8.2 (переход с зарплаты БП 8.2 на ЗУП 8.2)
http://infostart.ru/public/153200/

----------


## nick_bryansk

> http://rghost.ru/47947633


подскажите почему она в екселевском формате

---------- Post added at 15:59 ---------- Previous post was at 15:58 ----------




> Помогите плиз' очень надо, http://infostart.ru/public/15094/


помогитее очень надооо

----------


## arccos6pi

> подскажите почему она в екселевском формате


по ссылке на rghost есть список файлов
*73085_Pereraspredelenie_uplaty_strahovyh_vznosov_d  lya_ZUP_2.5_v_pachkah_SZV-6.epf*
epf - Внешняя обработка 1С:Предприятия 8

----------


## Masik777

> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: 
> http://infostart.ru/public/150967/
> На этом форуме ссылку выкладывали, но она уже устарела...
> 
> Мыло: 1sfranch@bk.ru. Заранее благодарен.


Вот немного по регистрам, кинул и на почту, мож то, что надо.. http://rghost.ru/48064086

----------

Plus1s_a (12.08.2013)

----------


## LevArz

Ну очень, очень прошу!!!!
Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/124931/ по страховым взносам!!!
Заранее огромное, ну очень огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## romann55

> Ну очень, очень прошу!!!!
> Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/124931/ по страховым взносам!!!
> Заранее огромное, ну очень огромное спасибо!!!!


http://rghost.ru/48064664

----------

LevArz (12.08.2013), ZapMos (14.08.2013), Zlata18 (12.08.2013)

----------


## LevArz

romann55
Насчет булькующего спасибо согласен, но как это сделать с  "яд: 41001219773472" не знаю нельзя ли поподробнее на почту
LevArz@ya.ru

----------


## FRANK1

День добрый.
Скачайте пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/91310/ Универсальный ввод на основании
http://infostart.ru/public/141041/ Добавление табличных частей из других документов
http://infostart.ru/public/189087/ Загрузка из Exсel в документ поступление для 1С Розница 2.0
Заранее спасибо

----------


## romann55

> День добрый.
> Скачайте пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/91310/ Универсальный ввод на основании
> Заранее спасибо


http://rghost.ru/48068603

----------

alex125it (13.08.2013), FRANK1 (12.08.2013), staas_ya (13.08.2013), ZapMos (14.08.2013), Zlata18 (12.08.2013), виктор (23.08.2013)

----------


## FRANK1

Вот эту бы еще пожалуйста, очень надо. http://infostart.ru/public/141041/ Добавление табличных частей из других документов

----------


## romann55

> Вот эту бы еще пожалуйста, очень надо. http://infostart.ru/public/141041/ Добавление табличных частей из других документов


такой нема..
попробуй это: http://rghost.ru/48069053

----------

staas_ya (13.08.2013), Zlata18 (12.08.2013), Никол_ай (13.08.2013)

----------


## FRANK1

> Цитата Сообщение от FRANK1 Посмотреть сообщение
> Вот эту бы еще пожалуйста, очень надо. http://infostart.ru/public/141041/ Добавление табличных частей из других документов
> такой нема..
> попробуй это: http://rghost.ru/48069053


Спасибо, булькну, ток завтра, щас нечем

----------

Darkmant (13.08.2013), ZapMos (14.08.2013)

----------


## Darkmant

Добрый день. Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/124529/ Печать ценников и этикеток
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Zladock

помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/15578/
http://infostart.ru/public/152262/

----------


## svetik_svetiko

http://files.mail.ru/1A3AE55121684FBF812E8CF711CD8F83

---------- Post added at 15:52 ---------- Previous post was at 15:51 ----------




> помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/15578/
> http://infostart.ru/public/152262/


http://files.mail.ru/1A3AE55121684FBF812E8CF711CD8F83

---------- Post added at 15:54 ---------- Previous post was at 15:52 ----------




> Добрый день. Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/124529/ Печать ценников и этикеток
> Заранее спасибо.


http://files.mail.ru/ED16DB6EE4D14C76A7AC8AB3867ECC28

----------

Darkmant (13.08.2013), nick_bryansk (15.08.2013), VISIT33 (06.09.2013), ZapMos (20.08.2013), Zladock (14.08.2013), Аня Мавлеева (26.08.2013)

----------


## Darkmant

Помогите скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/90680/
http://infostart.ru/public/186735/
http://infostart.ru/public/150887/
http://infostart.ru/public/116112/
Заранее благодарен. (Может что подойдет,никак не подберу ценник с выводом нескольких характеристик номенклатуры.)

----------


## iswat

День добрый!
Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/177430/ - "Легко настраиваемая внешняя универсальная печатная форма на СКД для УТ 11 на управляемых формах "
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/143616/ - "Внешняя печатная форма ТОРГ-12 по Управление торговлей 11 (Управляемые формы)"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/73691/ - "Обработка для тестирования внешних печатных форм для конфигураций 1С: Предприятия 8.2 с использованием БСП (Управляемое приложение) "

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите скачать: 
> http://infostart.ru/public/90680/
> http://infostart.ru/public/186735/
> http://infostart.ru/public/150887/
> http://infostart.ru/public/116112/
> Заранее благодарен. (Может что подойдет,никак не подберу ценник с выводом нескольких характеристик номенклатуры.)


Вот, немного...http://files.mail.ru/3C193CE986D04756BA93F693BF65477E

----------

alex125it (14.08.2013), Darkmant (14.08.2013), sserg (23.10.2013), ZapMos (20.08.2013)

----------


## aristid

Здравствуйте, поделитесь у кого есть
http://infostart.ru/public/165398/
http://infostart.ru/public/168728/
http://infostart.ru/public/169298/
Заранее, огромное спасибо.

----------


## ика

Здравствуйте, почему-то нет обработки по групповому вводу документов

----------


## Zladock

помогите скачать
Ежемесячный отчет по кадровому учету 
http://infostart.ru/public/185100/

----------


## romann55

> помогите скачать
> Ежемесячный отчет по кадровому учету 
> http://infostart.ru/public/185100/


http://rghost.ru/48109559

----------

ch09 (20.08.2013), Hodorkovskiy (14.08.2013), sopen (19.08.2013), ZapMos (20.08.2013), Zladock (14.08.2013)

----------


## Zladock

вот это оперативность....

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

Уже выкладывали здесь, но ссылки устарели и файлов по ним нет.
Поэтому прошу выложить еще раз или выслать на почту hodorkovskiy@bk.ru
http://infostart.ru/public/163234/
http://infostart.ru/public/157722/
Выгрузка начислений по з/п для начислений на пластиковые карты Альфа-банка http://infostart.ru/public/60491/
Реестр начислений зарплаты на карты Альфа-Банк http://infostart.ru/public/66957/
Скачать "Выгрузка з/п Альфа-Банк" для 1С http://infostart.ru/public/89069/ 

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Salik17

Помогите скачать, предыдущие ссылки уже битые!
1. http://infostart.ru/public/148771/ Выборочное удаление помеченных объектов с отображением иерархии ссылок (с возможностью немонопольного удаления, порционного удаления, быстрой очистки регистров сведений для управляемых форм 1С 8.2)
2. http://infostart.ru/public/145585/ Выборочное удаление помеченных объектов (управляемые формы 1С 8.2)

----------


## romann55

> Уже выкладывали здесь, но ссылки устарели и файлов по ним нет.
> Поэтому прошу выложить еще раз или выслать на почту hodorkovskiy@bk.ru
> http://infostart.ru/public/163234/
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/48126904

---------- Post added at 09:23 ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 ----------




> Помогите скачать, предыдущие ссылки уже битые!
> 2. http://infostart.ru/public/145585/ Выборочное удаление помеченных объектов (управляемые формы 1С 8.2)


http://rghost.ru/48126929

----------

alex125it (20.08.2013), Alex_a_bes (23.03.2020), Hodorkovskiy (15.08.2013), NikAntonina (23.08.2013), Salik17 (15.08.2013), staas_ya (15.08.2013), svetlana_s (28.08.2013), ZapMos (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ankiss

http://infostart.ru/public/191323/ внешняя форма сф
Помогите пожалуйста.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## romann55

> http://infostart.ru/public/191323/ внешняя форма сф
> Помогите пожалуйста.
> Заранее спасибо


такой нет, но мож это подойдет: http://rghost.ru/48131962

----------

Ankiss (15.08.2013), ZapMos (20.08.2013), СветаОнила (05.09.2013)

----------


## Ankiss

> такой нет, но мож это подойдет: http://rghost.ru/48131962


пасибо огромное

----------


## Satyrn

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/116263/

----------


## Zladock

помогите с обработочкой
Заполнение кода ОКПДТР в справочнике должности (ОКСО) 
http://infostart.ru/public/99685/

----------


## romann55

> помогите с обработочкой
> Заполнение кода ОКПДТР в справочнике должности (ОКСО) 
> http://infostart.ru/public/99685/


http://rghost.ru/48148231

----------

Zladock (16.08.2013)

----------


## Leksi1

Помогите пожалуйста нужна либо ОБРАБОТКА по переносу данных из УТ 10.3 (10.3.24.1) в БП 8.2 (2.0.50.3) либо ПРАВИЛА ОБМЕНА

Зарание благодарю!

----------


## kozavva

поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой, чтоб документы из экселя в 1с перебрасывать

----------


## Gorina

Здравствуйте, выложите плиз http://infostart.ru/public/145931/ . Спасибо

----------


## Leksi1

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 

http://infostart.ru/public/84082/

http://infostart.ru/public/154166/

http://infostart.ru/public/80871/

http://infostart.ru/public/86675/

Зарание благодарю!

----------


## romann55

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/80871/
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/86675/
> 
> Зарание благодарю!


http://rghost.ru/48242278
http://rghost.ru/48242292

----------

alex125it (21.08.2013), Leksi1 (20.08.2013), staas_ya (20.08.2013), ZapMos (21.08.2013), Zlata18 (22.08.2013)

----------


## n1006

Прошу у Вас помощи, добрые люди. Очень нужна обработка Групповое создание справок о заработке для расчета пособий 1с 8.2 
http://infostart.ru/public/183344/
Если можно на электронную почту. N1006@yandex.ru

----------


## yarkayya25

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать Загрузка товара в 1СТИС 77 из XLS поступление ТМЦ со Штрихкодом 
http://infostart.ru/public/89079/
Загрузка номенклатуры из Екселя(полная карточка товара)
http://infostart.ru/public/19966/
Необходимо загрузить штрихкоды из Эксель в ТиС.

Заранее благодарна.

----------


## 0123

> Помогите, пожалуйста скачать Загрузка товара в 1СТИС 77 из XLS поступление ТМЦ со Штрихкодом 
> http://infostart.ru/public/89079/
> Загрузка номенклатуры из Екселя(полная карточка товара)
> http://infostart.ru/public/19966/
> Необходимо загрузить штрихкоды из Эксель в ТиС.
> 
> Заранее благодарна.


присоединяюсь

----------


## nadi2006

скачайте, пжл, очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/152035/ Печатная форма "Требование-накладная" M-15

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/170917/ "Акт сверки по 304 счету БГУ"

---------- Post added at 19:25 ---------- Previous post was at 19:06 ----------

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/170917/ "Акт сверки по 304 счету БГУ"

----------


## nikolasoft

Доброе время суток помогите пожалуйста с обработкой 
http://infostart.ru/public/87106/
или http://infostart.ru/public/61769/
заранее спасибо

----------


## Nik_RSC

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите найти внешнюю обработку которая меняет во всех документах (поступление ТМЗ, перемещение ТМЗ, реализация ТМЗ и все что связано с ТМЗ) с одного счета на другой и тут же их проводит. Счет 1317 меняем на счет 1318.

----------


## Nik_RSC

> Для какой конфы обработка нужна?


Для 2.0.3.14

----------


## lesrosbiznes

Спасибо :)

----------


## LevArz

Уважемые форумчане, большинство разработок, которые здесь выкладываются, из двух сборников infostart, которые можно найти в интернете...

Первый 5500 разработок - актуальность октябрь 2012 года
http://nnm-club.org/tracker/soft/562...tart-5500.html
http://underverse.su/viewtopic.php?t=22953
http://dark-os.com/viewtopic.php?p=153655

Второй на 672 разработки (его трудней найти, но если нужно выложу...)
http://mypocket.ucoz.ru/load/1c_8_2/...tki_po_1s_8/22

Всем удачи!!!

----------

arccos6pi (23.08.2013), eanknd (28.08.2013), sserg (23.10.2013), staas_ya (27.08.2013), svetlana_s (28.08.2013)

----------


## Nik_RSC

Помогите решить задачу...

----------


## arccos6pi

*Nik_RSC*,
БП  2.0.3.14?

----------


## Nik_RSC

Точно

---------- Post added at 18:09 ---------- Previous post was at 18:05 ----------




> *Nik_RSC*,
> БП  2.0.3.14?


Конфигурация 2.0.3.14
Платформа 8.2.18.44

----------


## arccos6pi

*Nik_RSC*,я так понимаю это бухгалтерия для Казахстана?

---------- Post added at 16:33 ---------- Previous post was at 16:22 ----------

*Nik_RSC*,если да,то нужна cf-ка

----------


## Masik777

> Уважемые форумчане, большинство разработок, которые здесь выкладываются, из двух сборников infostart, которые можно найти в интернете...
> 
> Второй на 672 разработки (его трудней найти, но если нужно выложу...)
> http://mypocket.ucoz.ru/load/1c_8_2/...tki_po_1s_8/22
> 
> Всем удачи!!!


Выложи, мож кому и нужно.) По ссылке стоит запрет на бесплатное скачивание. Скоро , блин, будет все платно, по моему.. (((

----------


## lesrosbiznes

> По ссылке стоит запрет на бесплатное скачивание. (((


Masik777, попробуйте кликнуть на надпись в самом верху "Скачать удаленно" :cool:

----------


## alex_phantom

> "Скачать удаленно"


Нет там такой надписи.

Вот забирайте, может кому поможет, более 7000 файлов.

----------

eanknd (28.08.2013), Kaniman (26.08.2013), sopen (29.08.2013), staas_ya (27.08.2013), svetlana_s (28.08.2013), Voland36 (23.09.2013), vvdluua (25.08.2013), дуня (17.09.2013), Никол_ай (28.08.2013)

----------


## lesrosbiznes

> Нет там такой надписи.


Сначала нужно нажать на "Сборник..."

----------


## Nik_RSC

> *Nik_RSC*,я так понимаю это бухгалтерия для Казахстана?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:33 ---------- Previous post was at 16:22 ----------
> 
> *Nik_RSC*,если да,то нужна cf-ка


Да это бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Cf-ку выложу в чуть позже... Скину личным сообщением.

----------


## arccos6pi

*Nik_RSC*,хорошо:)

----------


## lesrosbiznes

> Нет там такой надписи.
> 
> Вот забирайте, может кому поможет, более 7000 файлов.


Какой пароль на архив?

----------


## Nik_RSC

> *Nik_RSC*,я так понимаю это бухгалтерия для Казахстана?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:33 ---------- Previous post was at 16:22 ----------
> 
> *Nik_RSC*,если да,то нужна cf-ка


cf можно скачать по ссылке http://files.mail.ru/B8A748BA248640AEAC232B92F00EA49C

пароль на скачку 4444

Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## vvdluua

> Какой пароль на архив?


 присоединяюсь

----------


## alex_phantom

> присоединяюсь


Извините совсем забыл сказать, на автомате стоит. 
111111

----------

Kaniman (26.08.2013), sopen (29.08.2013), staas_ya (27.08.2013), vvdluua (25.08.2013)

----------


## Galla

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать!
http://infostart.ru/public/90159

----------


## romann55

> Помогите, пожалуйста скачать!
> http://infostart.ru/public/90159


http://rghost.ru/48377171

----------

alex125it (26.08.2013), Galla (27.08.2013), idef (24.09.2013)

----------


## Marita

Ладно пароль, но извините, мне не знаком этот файлообменник, может кто подскажет как им пользоваться, и еще антивирус ругается 


> Извините совсем забыл сказать, на автомате стоит. 
> 111111

----------


## Masik777

> Ладно пароль, но извините, мне не знаком этот файлообменник, может кто подскажет как им пользоваться, и еще антивирус ругается


 Вначале.... находите и скачиваете mTorrent 3.3 Устанавливаете его. Потом заходите по ссылке и жмете НЕ НА DOWNLOAD, ниже справа  на КРАСНЫЙ МАГНИТИК  ( написано синим цветом "Get this torrent") После откроется окошко чем открыть. Выбираете mTorrent И УСЕ...

----------


## lesrosbiznes

Разархивируйте и откройте в µTorrent InfoStat-2013-08-24.8843937.TPB.torrent.zip


> мне не знаком этот файлообменник

----------


## alex_phantom

> не знаком этот файлообменник


Это Torrentы! Качай клиента, потом файл по ссылке и так далее.

----------


## Jar

Пожалуйста помогите скачать с инфостара вот эти обработки http://infostart.ru/public/92259/ очень нужно

----------


## romann55

> Пожалуйста помогите скачать с инфостара вот эти обработки http://infostart.ru/public/92259/ очень нужно


http://rghost.ru/48420239

----------

idef (24.09.2013), Jar (28.08.2013)

----------


## idyachenko

> Пожалуйста помогите скачать с инфостара вот эти обработки http://infostart.ru/public/92259/ очень нужно


http://zalil.ru/34699118

----------

alex125it (29.08.2013), Jar (28.08.2013), sserg (23.10.2013), ZapMos (29.08.2013)

----------


## _Host

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/87044/

----------


## svetlana_s

помогите скачать, очень нужны
http://infostart.ru/public/188454/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/151061/
http://infostart.ru/public/161664/
http://infostart.ru/public/126949/
http://infostart.ru/public/170218/
Заранее благодарю

----------


## idyachenko

> помогите скачать, очень нужны
> http://infostart.ru/public/126949/
> http://infostart.ru/public/170218/
> Заранее благодарю


http://zalil.ru/34699622

---------- Post added at 14:44 ---------- Previous post was at 14:36 ----------

Могу выложить архивчик ~ 5.5 тыс файлов с инфостарта... интересно кому-нибудь?

----------

alex125it (29.08.2013), idef (24.09.2013), sserg (23.10.2013), svetlana_s (29.08.2013), YarkoSolnishko (14.10.2013), ZapMos (29.08.2013)

----------


## Elena_gp

Очень интересно, но хотелось бы знать подборка на какую дату. А то я уже один скачала, но там заканчивается номером 160707. 
А мне сейчас надо http://infostart.ru/public/161669/

---------- Post added at 22:52 ---------- Previous post was at 22:32 ----------




> Второй на 672 разработки (его трудней найти, но если нужно выложу...)
> http://mypocket.ucoz.ru/load/1c_8_2/...tki_po_1s_8/22


Очень хотелось бы получить второй архив, я его пыталась скачать, но не получилось. А там обработки поновее

----------


## romann55

> Очень интересно, но хотелось бы знать подборка на какую дату. А то я уже один скачала, но там заканчивается номером 160707. 
> А мне сейчас надо http://infostart.ru/public/161669/[COLOR="Silver"]


http://rghost.ru/48441854

----------

alex125it (29.08.2013), Elena_gp (29.08.2013)

----------


## Amel

повторите пожалуйста эти загрузки. Пишет "файл удален"

---------- Post added at 09:41 ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 ----------




> http://rghost.ru/39255290
> http://rghost.ru/39255297


повторите пожалуйста эти загрузки. Пишет "файл удален"

----------


## romann55

> повторите пожалуйста эти загрузки. Пишет "файл удален"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:41 ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 ----------
> 
> 
> повторите пожалуйста эти загрузки. Пишет "файл удален"


http://rghost.ru/48443266

----------

alex125it (29.08.2013), Amel (29.08.2013), ZapMos (30.08.2013), Zlata18 (29.08.2013)

----------


## Nik02031

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/194040/

----------


## Nata1109

Есть ли у кого ни будь обработка для печати ПКО с корреспонденцией счетов в 1С 8.2 торговля и склад 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/21158/

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## aleks3372

Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот это очень надо!!
http://infostart.ru/public/59783/
http://infostart.ru/public/127098/

----------


## aleks3372

Подскажите пожалуйста еще специалисты
Почему файл например Перепроведение Документов добавление 0.ert с таким расширением из архива не получается добавить в обработки там нужен только файл с расширением *.epf

----------


## arccos6pi

потому что ert - это внешняя обработка 1с 7.7

----------


## aleks3372

> потому что ert - это внешняя обработка 1с 7.7


Спасибо!

----------


## romann55

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот это очень надо!!
> http://infostart.ru/public/127098/


http://rghost.ru/48464020

----------

aleks3372 (30.08.2013), staas_ya (30.08.2013), ZapMos (30.08.2013)

----------


## _Host

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/87044/

----------


## aleks3372

Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот это
http://infostart.ru/public/125971/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот это
> http://infostart.ru/public/125971/


http://rghost.ru/48469276

----------


## aleks3372

Спасибо, а вот это можете помочь?
http://infostart.ru/public/170940/

----------


## romann55

> Спасибо, а вот это можете помочь?
> http://infostart.ru/public/170940/


такой нет

----------


## pafic

Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот это

http://infostart.ru/public/151319/

----------


## aleks3372

Может у кого есть внешяя обработка выгрузки из exel в 1С Бухг 2,0?
Поделитесь? Только работающая!

----------


## serge_focus

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/183297/

----------


## aleks3372

Помогите пож скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/95360/

----------


## aleks3372

У кого есть обработка с диска ИТС "Загрузка из табличного документа" поделитесь пожалуйста, очено нужно!!

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/160376/
Спасибо!

----------


## Zladock

Помогите с обработочкой
http://infostart.ru/public/157313/
Загрузка документов из ТИС 9 в БП 3.0

----------


## romann55

> Помогите пож скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/95360/


http://rghost.ru/48525264

---------- Post added at 08:54 ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 ----------




> У кого есть обработка с диска ИТС "Загрузка из табличного документа" поделитесь пожалуйста, очено нужно!!


http://rghost.ru/48525273

---------- Post added at 08:55 ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 ----------




> Помогите с обработочкой
> http://infostart.ru/public/157313/
> Загрузка документов из ТИС 9 в БП 3.0


http://rghost.ru/48525280

----------

aleks3372 (02.09.2013), alex125it (03.09.2013), Nata1109 (04.09.2013), NikAntonina (11.09.2013), sopen (02.09.2013), staas_ya (02.09.2013), yuri-khar (02.09.2013), Zladock (02.09.2013), Zlata18 (03.09.2013), Никол_ай (09.09.2013), Ятатья (11.10.2013)

----------


## Darkmant

Скачайте пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/102671/
http://infostart.ru/public/157368/
http://infostart.ru/public/170815/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Nata1109

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/21158/
http://infostart.ru/public/196527/
Спасибо!

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/191874/

----------


## Zladock

Помогите скачать обновленную
1С:Администратор 5.5: Универсальный редактор объектов + F(x)-обработчик
http://infostart.ru/public/100967/

----------


## romann55

> Помогите скачать обновленную
> 1С:Администратор 5.5: Универсальный редактор объектов + F(x)-обработчик
> http://infostart.ru/public/100967/


http://rghost.ru/48547195

----------

alex125it (04.09.2013), AlexanderTiger (04.09.2013), idef (24.09.2013), Nata1109 (04.09.2013), NikAntonina (11.09.2013), staas_ya (10.09.2013), Zladock (03.09.2013), Никол_ай (09.09.2013)

----------


## TheCrazyKot

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/184391/ - "Расчетная ведомость + Налоги с ФОТ под ЗУП 2.5 в стиле 77".
Заранее, огромное спасибо. >,..,<

----------


## DmitrySS

Помогите пожалуйста. Ищу печатную форму для 1с бухгалтерия 2.0 надо чтобы в печатной форме накладной (реализация) выводилась дополнительно колонка с ещё одной ценой у товара.

----------


## shelepen

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/123745/ - "Анализ подписок на события".

----------


## romann55

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/123745/ - "Анализ подписок на события".


http://www.unibytes.com/Pn35ETHFLZgLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

shelepen (04.09.2013), sserg (23.10.2013), ZapMos (17.09.2013)

----------


## M_a_s_i_k

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработку 
http://infostart.ru/public/21905/
http://infostart.ru/public/184802/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## M_a_s_i_k

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/137383/ - "Версионирование объектов"

----------


## lazarsr

Есть у кого обработочка http://infostart.ru/public/196441/
Оч надо. Зарание спасибо.

----------


## Xu4xOK

Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/85275/ - Сохранение CF из базы данных MS SQL

----------


## ZinaKoch

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать! Очень срочно надо! Заранее спасибо! http://infostart.ru/public/153112/

----------


## Михаил38

> Masik777, попробуйте кликнуть на надпись в самом верху "Скачать удаленно" :cool:


платно!:yes:

----------


## ЭлькаЯ

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/195500/. и почему то у меня не работает обработка Zagruzka_iz_eksel-tablits_(ver.1)._Universalnaya_i_udobnaya_programm  a..zip пишет 
{Форма.Форма.Форма(61)}: Ошибка при вызове конструктора (COMОбъект)
		ОбъектExcel= Новый COMОбъект("Excel.Application");    
по причине:
Недопустимая строка с указанием класса

---------- Post added at 10:07 ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 ----------

Если у кого есть, поделитесь, будьте добры http://infostart.ru/public/92333/

----------


## romann55

> [/COLOR]Если у кого есть, поделитесь, будьте добры http://infostart.ru/public/92333/


http://rghost.ru/48668106

----------

ZapMos (17.09.2013), Zlata18 (12.09.2013), ЭлькаЯ (10.09.2013)

----------


## 0123

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/195500/. и почему то у меня не работает обработка Zagruzka_iz_eksel-tablits_(ver.1)._Universalnaya_i_udobnaya_programm  a..zip пишет 
> {Форма.Форма.Форма(61)}: Ошибка при вызове конструктора (COMОбъект)
> 		ОбъектExcel= Новый COMОбъект("Excel.Application");    
> по причине:
> Недопустимая строка с указанием класса
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:07 ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 ----------
> 
> Если у кого есть, поделитесь, будьте добры http://infostart.ru/public/92333/


А какая у Вас платформа и режим работы? Если управляемое приложение, то ОбъектExcel= Новый COMОбъект("Excel.Application"); работать не будет если на сервере не установлен эесель. Плюс посмотреть в реестре зарегистрирован ли класс экселя. У Вас может быть "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Excel.Application.11" (к примеру, зависит от версии офиса) а не "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Excel.Application"

----------

ЭлькаЯ (10.09.2013)

----------


## ЭлькаЯ

> А какая у Вас платформа и режим работы? Если управляемое приложение, то ОбъектExcel= Новый COMОбъект("Excel.Application"); работать не будет если на сервере не установлен эесель. Плюс посмотреть в реестре зарегистрирован ли класс экселя. У Вас может быть "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Excel.Application.11" (к примеру, зависит от версии офиса) а не "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Excel.Application"


У меня вообще Openoffice... значит работать и не будетИИ 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.18.96)

----------


## 0123

> У меня вообще Openoffice... значит работать и не будетИИ 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.18.96)


Да, не будет. Обработка написана под эксель. Для опена несколько другие команды.

----------

ЭлькаЯ (10.09.2013)

----------


## ЭлькаЯ

> Да, не будет. Обработка написана под эксель. Для опена несколько другие команды.


Попробую дома на экселе.Спасибо за ответы!

----------


## Zladock

помогите скачать
Правила обмена ТиС 9.2 - Бух 2.0
http://infostart.ru/public/120357/
Обмен данными между "Торговля и склад" 9.2 (7.7) и Бухгалтерия 2.0 (8.2).
http://infostart.ru/public/148990/

----------


## ЭлькаЯ

> помогите скачать
> Правила обмена ТиС 9.2 - Бух 2.0
> http://infostart.ru/public/120357/
> Обмен данными между "Торговля и склад" 9.2 (7.7) и Бухгалтерия 2.0 (8.2).
> http://infostart.ru/public/148990/


http://rghost.ru/48685523      ловите

----------

staas_ya (11.09.2013), ZapMos (17.09.2013), Zladock (11.09.2013)

----------


## xoki

уж извините меня не у кого нету случайно такой обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/153126/

----------


## romann55

> уж извините меня не у кого нету случайно такой обработки
> http://infostart.ru/public/153126/


http://rghost.ru/48689350

----------


## ЭлькаЯ

Может у кого такая есть обработочка  http://infostart.ru/public/195132/

----------


## Nata1109

Помогите пожалуйста очень надо: 
http://infostart.ru/public/21158/ 

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## maslakhoff

Добрый ночи!
Выкладываю сборник обработок с Инфостарта (*Более 6000 обработок!!!*)
Список ОбРаБоТоК: http://dfiles.ru/files/qtfy4o6yk 
Сборник состоит из 23 архивов по 95 Мб (Единым архивом выложу в другой день):
Pack_1:  http://dfiles.ru/files/1y1jie6ol
Pack_2:  http://dfiles.ru/files/c5r4doitn
Pack_3:  http://dfiles.ru/files/u4po2oogo
Pack_4:  http://dfiles.ru/files/501n4fpmh
Pack_5:  http://dfiles.ru/files/0ungoe5oo 
Pack_6:  http://dfiles.ru/files/118aorwpn
Pack_7:  http://dfiles.ru/files/6zwe74dx2
Pack_8:  http://dfiles.ru/files/f5jxo1c2h
Pack_9:  http://dfiles.ru/files/wsgiidc6x
Pack_10: http://dfiles.ru/files/bqst4gu80 
Pack_11: http://dfiles.ru/files/wpmyzmvan
Pack_12: http://dfiles.ru/files/8lboumv6s
Pack_13: http://dfiles.ru/files/nozrq892a
Pack_14: http://dfiles.ru/files/nk206ddlp
Pack_15: http://dfiles.ru/files/stqly7e5x
Pack_16: http://dfiles.ru/files/1od3ctp6z
Pack_17: http://dfiles.ru/files/he62vlrkp
Pack_18: http://dfiles.ru/files/o7l0uxdbb
Pack_19: http://dfiles.ru/files/rcd6v840x
Pack_20: http://dfiles.ru/files/81x2v1vll
Pack_21: http://dfiles.ru/files/9pm9rvcty
Pack_22: http://dfiles.ru/files/d8b91gnrc
Pack_23: http://dfiles.ru/files/hn22upg25



:cool: *Данный сборник предоставлен исключительно в ознакомительных целях. Использование данных файлов в коммерческих целях строго запрещено!* :rtfm:

----------

clod934 (12.09.2013)

----------


## Darkmant

Помогите пожалуйста скачать Ведомость по товарам на складам с ценами и резервом (УТ 10.3) http://infostart.ru/public/196441/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## clod934

Упс... спасибо огромное! А можно всю эту прелесть одним архивом выложить?

----------


## M_a_s_i_k

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработку 
http://infostart.ru/public/21905/
http://infostart.ru/public/184802/
http://infostart.ru/public/137383/ 
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## alisaivanova88

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/154607/

Спасибо!!!

----------


## romann55

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/154607/
> 
> Спасибо!!!


http://rghost.ru/48704803

----------

ZapMos (17.09.2013), Zlata18 (12.09.2013), Михаил38 (04.10.2013)

----------


## alisaivanova88

> http://rghost.ru/48704803


Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## EAxxx

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/94330/index.php

----------


## romann55

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/94330/index.php


http://rghost.ru/48705074

----------

EAxxx (12.09.2013), ZapMos (17.09.2013), Zlata18 (12.09.2013)

----------


## EAxxx

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть Помощником перехода с Камин:Зарплата на типовые решения фирмы «1С». Очень не хочется вручную переносить.

----------


## romann55

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть Помощником перехода с Камин:Зарплата на типовые решения фирмы «1С». Очень не хочется вручную переносить.


может что подойдёт...
http://rghost.ru/48706318

----------

staas_ya (24.09.2013)

----------


## stive

Здравствуйте
 если есть у кого, выложите, пжл
 Правила выгрузки данных Бухгалтерия 2.0 - Комплексная автоматизация 1.1
http://infostart.ru/public/152576/

 Перенос данных ( справочники / остатки / документы ) ( обмен / правила обмена / выгрузка / загрузка ) из конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия БП 2.0 и 3.0 ( БП КОРП) в конфигурацию КА / УПП
http://infostart.ru/public/120162/
 сами правила, а не описание в word

----------


## maslakhoff

Добрый ночи!
 Выкладываю сборник обработок с Инфостарта (*Более 6000 обработок!!!*)
 Список ОбРаБоТоК: http://dfiles.ru/files/qtfy4o6yk 

*Скачать одним файлом (2.1 Гб):* http://dfiles.ru/files/jfpofdz3x

Скачать по частям (23 архивов по 95 Мб) :
 Pack_1: http://dfiles.ru/files/1y1jie6ol
 Pack_2: http://dfiles.ru/files/c5r4doitn
 Pack_3: http://dfiles.ru/files/u4po2oogo
 Pack_4: http://dfiles.ru/files/501n4fpmh
 Pack_5: http://dfiles.ru/files/0ungoe5oo 
 Pack_6: http://dfiles.ru/files/118aorwpn
 Pack_7: http://dfiles.ru/files/6zwe74dx2
 Pack_8: http://dfiles.ru/files/f5jxo1c2h
 Pack_9: http://dfiles.ru/files/wsgiidc6x
 Pack_10: http://dfiles.ru/files/bqst4gu80 
 Pack_11: http://dfiles.ru/files/wpmyzmvan
 Pack_12: http://dfiles.ru/files/8lboumv6s
 Pack_13: http://dfiles.ru/files/nozrq892a
 Pack_14: http://dfiles.ru/files/nk206ddlp
 Pack_15: http://dfiles.ru/files/stqly7e5x
 Pack_16: http://dfiles.ru/files/1od3ctp6z
 Pack_17: http://dfiles.ru/files/he62vlrkp
 Pack_18: http://dfiles.ru/files/o7l0uxdbb
 Pack_19: http://dfiles.ru/files/rcd6v840x
 Pack_20: http://dfiles.ru/files/81x2v1vll
 Pack_21: http://dfiles.ru/files/9pm9rvcty
 Pack_22: http://dfiles.ru/files/d8b91gnrc
 Pack_23: http://dfiles.ru/files/hn22upg25



 :cool: *Данный сборник предоставлен исключительно в ознакомительных целях. Использование данных файлов в коммерческих целях строго запрещено!*  :rtfm:

----------

Ignats (03.10.2013), ilger (06.10.2013), Marisha331 (30.10.2013), Talllin (23.09.2013), valanord (05.02.2014), Zlata18 (12.09.2013)

----------


## EAxxx

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/127317/

---------- Post added at 10:47 ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 ----------

*romann55*, обработка 94330 я не могу понять как ей работать. Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## romann55

> [/COLOR]*romann55*, обработка 94330 я не могу понять как ей работать. Подскажите пожалуйста.


Сам не юзал, не знаю. И проверить не на чем - у меня нет Камина.
Вот, что пишет сам автор: "Предоставляется так как есть, будут вопросы, пишите в комментариях. Краткие пояснения есть в справках обработок"

----------


## Elena_gp

> Добрый ночи!
> Выкладываю сборник обработок с Инфостарта (*Более 6000 обработок!!!*)
> Список ОбРаБоТоК: http://dfiles.ru/files/qtfy4o6yk 
> Сборник состоит из 23 архивов по 95 Мб (Единым архивом выложу в другой день):
> Pack_1:  http://dfiles.ru/files/1y1jie6ol
> Pack_2:  http://dfiles.ru/files/c5r4doitn
> Pack_3:  http://dfiles.ru/files/u4po2oogo
> Pack_4:  http://dfiles.ru/files/501n4fpmh
> Pack_5:  http://dfiles.ru/files/0ungoe5oo 
> ...


Ничего нового там нет, все это ужк давно можно было скачать. А хотелось бы иметь поновее. Зря время потратила

----------


## Nik02031

Будьте добры, скачайте, кто сможет http://infostart.ru/public/197144/

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/127598/

Заранее благодарен

----------


## Darkmant

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/94054/
http://infostart.ru/public/78368/
http://infostart.ru/public/127588/
http://infostart.ru/public/118958/
http://infostart.ru/public/101699/
Или может будет что-то похожее.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/102450/

----------


## diesel000000

Помогите скачать с infostar

http://infostart.ru/public/100313/
http://infostart.ru/public/137251/
http://infostart.ru/public/195349/

Буду очень признателен
diesel000000@rambler.ru

----------


## andreyVPA

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/16384/
Спасибо!

----------


## pafic

А вот этим кто-нибудь может поделиться?
http://infostart.ru/public/158121/
Спасибо

---------- Post added at 15:11 ---------- Previous post was at 15:05 ----------

Или вот это ?
http://infostart.ru/public/99179/
http://infostart.ru/public/127239/
Большое спасибо

----------


## romann55

> А вот этим кто-нибудь может поделиться?
> http://infostart.ru/public/99179/
> http://infostart.ru/public/127239/
> Большое спасибо


http://rghost.ru/48856960
http://rghost.ru/48856965

----------

bagira0108 (14.11.2013), pafic (25.09.2013), sserg (23.10.2013), staas_ya (24.09.2013), ZapMos (21.09.2013)

----------


## ereynion

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/168534/
http://infostart.ru/public/152363/

 Заранее спасибо.

----------


## -ivan-

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/157313/

---------- Post added at 18:09 ---------- Previous post was at 18:05 ----------

Выручайте, помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/182788/

----------


## romann55

> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/157313/[COLOR="Silver"]


http://rghost.ru/48919254

----------

-ivan- (23.09.2013), staas_ya (24.09.2013), ZapMos (24.09.2013), Zlata18 (25.09.2013)

----------


## romann55

Други, может у кого завалялись такие обработки:
http://infostart.ru/public/19075/index.php
http://infostart.ru/public/175580/

Благодарю!

----------


## ДенисИгнатов

Пожалуйста помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/189714/ - KLADR: Ввод адреса по классификатору адресов КЛАДР (ExtDb для 8.2)

----------


## Хуя

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/201448/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## -ivan-

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/182788/

----------


## pafic

Большое спасибо

----------


## npk_katy

Пожалуйста помогите скачать Ведомость по контрагентам для УТ11
http://infostart.ru/public/156263/
http://infostart.ru/public/199653/

----------


## romann55

> Пожалуйста помогите скачать Ведомость по контрагентам для УТ11
> http://infostart.ru/public/156263/


http://rghost.ru/48961346

----------

alex125it (26.09.2013), npk_katy (25.09.2013), staas_ya (27.09.2013), ZapMos (03.10.2013), Ятатья (11.10.2013)

----------


## MrSkyrim

Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/190747/
http://infostart.ru/public/183086/
http://infostart.ru/public/196899/
http://infostart.ru/public/20309/

заранее спасибо

----------


## EAxxx

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/153200/


и еще
http://infostart.ru/public/138745/

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Alice1C

здравствуйте!помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/144318/
спааасииибоо за ранее

----------


## Alice1C

пожалуйста HELP очень нужен материальный отчет для БП с выбором по складу и счету:(

----------


## pony95

Доброе время суток!
Помогите, плиз, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/156687/
Заранее огромное Спасибо!

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/192171/ Форма ОС-6

----------


## pafic

Здравствуйте. Вдруг у кого-нибудь есть:
http://infostart.ru/public/146768/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Darkmant

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/66423/ пожалуйста.
Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## sin2004

Доходы и расходы сравнить http://infostart.ru/public/201867/
Может быть найдется у доброго человека)

----------


## kotya73

Помогите скачать Отчет "Список клиентов".
Печать реквизитов контрагентов.
http://infostart.ru/public/161577/

----------


## stive

помогите, пжл, скачать
Правильный расчет оплаты выходных и праздничных дней ИТР
http://infostart.ru/public/20782/

----------


## Zladock

помогите скачать
Расшифровка Отчета о прибылях и убытках (Формы № 2 регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности)
http://infostart.ru/public/95708/

----------


## TrueMage

Господа, помогите, пожалуйста, найти "Экспресс-проверка ведения учета по ПБУ", хотя бы демо. Это обработка для БП 8.2 от RG-Soft.

----------


## lavaza

Уважаемые, помогите скачать. 
http://infostart.ru/public/120565/ - Внешняя печатная форма табеля по форме Т-12

----------


## romann55

> помогите скачать
> Расшифровка Отчета о прибылях и убытках (Формы № 2 регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности)
> http://infostart.ru/public/95708/


http://rghost.ru/49103024

---------- Post added at 16:17 ---------- Previous post was at 16:16 ----------




> Уважаемые, помогите скачать. 
> http://infostart.ru/public/120565/ - Внешняя печатная форма табеля по форме Т-12


http://rghost.ru/49103052

----------

lavaza (03.10.2013), sserg (23.10.2013), ZapMos (03.10.2013), Zladock (03.10.2013)

----------


## uilim

> У кого есть обработка с диска ИТС "Загрузка из табличного документа" поделитесь пожалуйста, очено нужно!!


ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента.epf
Инструкция

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите скачать   
Еще раз про денежные обязательства в БГУ
http://infostart.ru/public/155323/

----------


## sin2004

Доходы и расходы сравнить http://infostart.ru/public/201867/
 Может быть найдется у доброго человека)

----------


## 4mik

большая просьба, помогите скачать
Акт сверки взаиморасчетов для Торговли 7.7
http://infostart.ru/public/74667/

----------


## dimitrius

6 НЕЗАМЕНИМЫХ обработок для 1С!



Состав:

1. Перенумерация документов.
2. Перенумерация справочников.
3. РППС - обработка проводит, рас проводит, помечает на удаление, снимает пометку удаления с документов.
4. Смена даты и времени в документах.
5. Удаление справочников.
6. Удаление помеченных документов.

СКАЧАТЬ БЕСПЛАТНО >>>

----------


## vlboy

Объясните - зачем подписка на какую-то рассылку ( спам вместо скачивания ?)




> 6 НЕЗАМЕНИМЫХ обработок для 1С!
> 
> 
> 
> Состав:
> 
> 1. Перенумерация документов.
> 2. Перенумерация справочников.
> 3. РППС - обработка проводит, рас проводит, помечает на удаление, снимает пометку удаления с документов.
> ...

----------


## Дмитрий111111

Помогите скачать вот это: http://infostart.ru/public/123641/ (полную версию, если есть у кого то)

----------


## 0123

> Помогите скачать вот это: http://infostart.ru/public/123641/ (полную версию, если есть у кого то)


http://rghost.ru/49243289

----------

sserg (23.10.2013), staas_ya (08.10.2013), ZapMos (10.10.2013), Дмитрий111111 (08.10.2013), Никол_ай (15.10.2013)

----------


## niknn

Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/20449/

----------


## 0123

> Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/20449/


 http://rghost.ru/49243934

----------

niknn (08.10.2013), staas_ya (08.10.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий111111

> http://rghost.ru/49243289


Ох, а если бы еще фулл вершн)) но и на этом спасибо!

----------


## lerikspb

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/190303/ (Обработка формирования поступлений товаров на основании отрицательных остатков БП 2.0). и еще http://infostart.ru/public/104803/  (Изменение времени документов для 1с 8.2 (Групповое) Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Zladock

помогите скачать
Консоль заданий + выполнение заданий
http://infostart.ru/public/88449/

----------


## romann55

> помогите скачать
> Консоль заданий + выполнение заданий
> http://infostart.ru/public/88449/


http://rghost.ru/49271995

----------

alex125it (10.10.2013), AlexanderTiger (19.10.2013), sserg (23.10.2013), ZapMos (10.10.2013), Zladock (10.10.2013)

----------


## sin2004

Доходы и расходы сравнить http://infostart.ru/public/201867/ 
Может быть найдется у доброго человека)

----------


## Netping

Народ, может кто поделится обработочкой Lock1C.epf 8.1 вот этой http://gilev-ru.ya.ru/replies.xml?item_no=158 говорят полезная штука! =)

----------


## ЕленаФомина87

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/188454/ (путевые листы для 1 с 8.2) http://infostart.ru/public/176125/ Печать Путевого Листа. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## chico

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/188454/ (путевые листы для 1 с 8.2) http://infostart.ru/public/176125/ Печать Путевого Листа. Заранее большое спасибо!


куда кидать таИ?

----------


## David33

Доброго утра! Помогите пожалуйста с отчётом по отпускам без сохранения ЗП (http://infostart.ru/public/176602/). Заранее огромное спасибо!
david_lit@mail.ru

----------


## chico

> помогите скачать
> Консоль заданий + выполнение заданий
> http://infostart.ru/public/88449/


куда кидатьИ

---------- Post added at 06:49 ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 ----------




> Доброго утра! Помогите пожалуйста с отчётом по отпускам без сохранения ЗП (http://infostart.ru/public/176602/). Заранее огромное спасибо!


почему адрес не указываетеИ?.. мысли пока читать не умеем.. )))

---------- Post added at 06:53 ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 ----------




> Доброго утра! Помогите пожалуйста с отчётом по отпускам без сохранения ЗП (http://infostart.ru/public/176602/). Заранее огромное спасибо!
> david_lit@mail.ru


отправил

----------

David33 (11.10.2013)

----------


## vipQ7

уж очень нужна

http://infostart.ru/public/166353/

----------


## romann55

> уж очень нужна
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/166353/


http://rghost.ru/49302477

----------

AlexanderTiger (19.10.2013)

----------


## chico

> уж очень нужна
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/166353/


МЫЛО...

---------- Post added at 08:35 ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 ----------

Ребята, выручайте... нужны срочно следующие обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/192631/
http://infostart.ru/public/96196/
http://infostart.ru/public/201744/

chico1981@mail.ru

в долгу не останусь.. в наличии много обработок....

----------


## Светялчок

http://infostart.ru/public/66219/

Спасибо!

sedaya@fromru.com

----------


## horus

Скачайте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/121022/ (Регламентированный отчет "Бухгалтерская отчетность" для 8.1 БУ 1.6.31.1)
joyman25@gmail.com

----------


## chico

> Скачайте пожалуйста:
> http://infostart.ru/public/121022/ (Регламентированный отчет "Бухгалтерская отчетность" для 8.1 БУ 1.6.31.1)
> joyman25@gmail.com


лови....

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Может есть у кого?
http://infostart.ru/public/188658/

aleks33.72@mail.ru

----------


## Светулек

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать трудовой договор вот отсюда: http://infostart.ru/public/196157/. Спасибо зараннее.

----------


## Nik02031

*chico*, отправьте, пожалуйста,  отчёт по отпускам без сохранения ЗП (http://infostart.ru/public/176602/) и http://infostart.ru/public/188454/ (путевые листы для 1 с 8.2) http://infostart.ru/public/176125/ Печать Путевого Листа   - zorin14@yandex.ru

----------


## Nik02031

Прошу помощи. Свод начисленной заработной платы со страховыми взносами в ПФР http://infostart.ru/public/197516/,  Реестр больничных с разделенными суммами ФСС и за счет работодателя http://infostart.ru/public/189632/, ЗУП 2.5 Отчет по отработанному времени сотрудников организации  http://infostart.ru/public/189034/, Расчетная ведомость + Налоги с ФОТ под ЗУП 2.5 в стиле 77  http://infostart.ru/public/184391/, Отчет по уплаченным страховым взносам с разбивкой по сотрудникам и отчетным периодам с изменениями 2013 г. http://infostart.ru/public/183965/, Сверка свода начисленной зарплаты с регламентированным учетом  http://infostart.ru/public/180411/, Проверка начисленных и уплаченных страховых взносов по сотрудникам с учетом изменений 2013 года на СКД с возможностью отбора по документам (СЗВ-6-4, СЗВ-6(1-2) и признаку принято в ПФР.  http://infostart.ru/public/183532/, Отчет по отпускам без сохранения заработной платы http://infostart.ru/public/176602/, Протокол больничных листов (с учётом изменений в версии ЗиУП 2.5.62.1) http://infostart.ru/public/175514/, Создание «Перечисление НДФЛ в бюджет РФ» на основании платежных документов и НДФЛ. http://infostart.ru/public/173583/, Создание «Перечисление НДФЛ в бюджет РФ» на основании платежных документов и НДФЛ. http://infostart.ru/public/173583/

----------


## vipQ7

http://infostart.ru/public/166813/
http://infostart.ru/public/166618/

Если есть возможность), заранее спасибо.

---------- Post added at 15:02 ---------- Previous post was at 14:58 ----------

мыло vipQ7@rambler(точка)ru

----------


## alisaivanova88

Добрый день!
Залейте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/150672/

Спасибо!!!

----------


## YarkoSolnishko

Добрый день! 
Очень нужно, помогите, пожалуйста!
Акт сверки взаиморасчетов для 1С: Розница 1.0 http://infostart.ru/public/174932/
Мини конфигурация "Магазин одежды и обуви" http://infostart.ru/public/98110/
Взаиморасчёты с контрагентами Розница http://infostart.ru/public/86265/

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать: поиск и замена значений. Обычное и управляемое приложение http://infostart.ru/public/91837/
Заранее большущее спасибо!

----------


## romann55

http://infostart.ru/public/166618/[/QUOTE]

http://rghost.ru/49374727

---------- Post added at 09:52 ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 ----------




> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать: поиск и замена значений. Обычное и управляемое приложение http://infostart.ru/public/91837/
> Заранее большущее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/49374741

----------

alex125it (16.10.2013), AlexanderTiger (19.10.2013), expertBB (11.11.2013), MariaMuhina (15.10.2013), Masik777 (28.10.2013), NikAntonina (17.10.2013), sserg (23.10.2013), ZapMos (15.10.2013), Никол_ай (22.10.2013)

----------


## vipQ7

http://infostart.ru/public/166813/
http://infostart.ru/public/166618/

Если есть возможность), заранее спасибо.

мыло vipQ7@rambler(точка)ru

----------


## romann55

> http://infostart.ru/public/166813/
> http://infostart.ru/public/166618/
> 
> Если есть возможность), заранее спасибо.
> 
> мыло vipQ7@rambler(точка)ru


см.выше.

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/159759/

----------


## Elena_gp

Очень нужна обработка
Формирование принятых обязательств по ПД в БГУ
http://infostart.ru/public/159759/
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать

----------


## марина романов

Нужна помощь! Необходим файл для выгрузки торг-12 за период в .xls из 1С:Предприятие 8.2 .

----------


## sin2004

Доходы и расходы сравнить http://infostart.ru/public/201867/ 
Может быть найдется у доброго человека)

----------


## марина романов

спасибо

----------


## jack 555

Поделитесь пожалуйста, http://infostart.ru/public/73825/
по ссылке выложеной ранее - файл удален. Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## niknn

Очень нужно: http://infostart.ru/public/99526/
Спасибо.

----------


## romann55

> Очень нужно: http://infostart.ru/public/99526/
> Спасибо.


http://rghost.ru/49452073

----------

alex125it (18.10.2013), AlexanderTiger (19.10.2013), niknn (17.10.2013), sserg (23.10.2013), staas_ya (18.10.2013), ZapMos (20.10.2013)

----------


## chel

Если кому то не помогли - обращайтесь! Могу скачать непосредственно с инфостарта.
Одна обработка - 15р, оплата яндекс-деньги, вебмани.

----------


## Elena_gp

Очень нужны 3 обработки 
http://infostart.ru/public/102450/
http://infostart.ru/public/159759/
http://infostart.ru/public/155323/
За такие деньги с удовольствием приобрету. Дайте номер яндекс-деньги, можно в ЛС

----------


## света1969

Очень очень срочно срочно http://infostart.ru/public/166022/

---------- Post added at 18:01 ---------- Previous post was at 18:01 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/166022/

----------


## tagiop

Здравствуйте,
Поделитесь пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/172418/

----------


## света1969

Здравствуйте. А можно мне тоже самое что и  v_vitalik? Спасибо

----------


## romann55

> Очень очень срочно срочно http://infostart.ru/public/166022/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:01 ---------- Previous post was at 18:01 ----------
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/166022/


http://rghost.ru/49506983

----------

EAxxx (22.10.2013), ktpf (28.11.2013), ol-enk (22.10.2013), sopen (21.10.2013), sserg (23.10.2013), ZapMos (20.10.2013), КРОК711 (15.01.2014), света1969 (18.10.2013), Чуля (23.10.2013)

----------


## света1969

Спасибо, что откликнулись. Нашла уже позже на helpme1c.ru бесплатную обаботку. Но актуально еще http://infostart.ru/public/115944/. К сожалению нет электронных кошельков. Могу на телефон кинуть.

----------


## rnf70

> Спасибо, что откликнулись. Нашла уже позже на helpme1c.ru бесплатную обаботку. Но актуально еще http://infostart.ru/public/115944/. К сожалению нет электронных кошельков. Могу на телефон кинуть.


http://rghost.ru/49508729

----------

aleks3372 (18.10.2013), oksford (17.12.2013), ZapMos (20.10.2013), света1969 (18.10.2013)

----------


## chel

Если кому то не помогли - обращайтесь! Могу скачать непосредственно с инфостарта.
Одна обработка - 15р, оплата яндекс-деньги, вебмани.

----------


## света1969

Очень благодарна!

----------


## Alekzander

Помогите плиз:

http://infostart.ru/public/177414/

----------


## yol44397

ОЧЕНЬ НАДО http://infostart.ru/public/176544/ 
ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО

---------- Post added at 22:52 ---------- Previous post was at 22:41 ----------

ОЧЕНЬ НАДО http://infostart.ru/public/176544/ 
ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО

---------- Post added at 22:53 ---------- Previous post was at 22:52 ----------

ОЧЕНЬ НАДО http://infostart.ru/public/176544/ 
ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО

и еще, пожалуйста, http://infostart.ru/public/98616/ ...

----------


## Zladock

Помогите с обработочкой
Мини-планировщик внешних обработок для 1с-8
http://infostart.ru/public/123151/

----------


## Zladock

ЗУП 2.5: Справка о среднем заработке для Сбербанка РФ
http://infostart.ru/public/16302/

Справка о средней зарплате
http://infostart.ru/public/20532/

----------


## David33

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста кадровикам с отчётом по больничным http://infostart.ru/public/16213/! Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

david_lit@mail.ru

----------


## aleks3372

> http://rghost.ru/49508729


Добрый день!
Кто пользовался данной обработкой? У нас почему то не открывается! Как ее привязать к расх ордеру?

----------


## ol-enk

Свертки базы для 8.1 и 8.2 



> http://rghost.ru/38931322 вот тут выбор, посмотри


 ФАйл удален, если есть у кого, выложите, плиз, или киньте на elena.1c@mail.ru заранее СПАСИБО

----------


## arccos6pi

*ol-enk*, отправил,может что подойдет

----------

ol-enk (22.10.2013)

----------


## chel

Если кому то не помогли - обращайтесь! Могу скачать непосредственно с инфостарта.
Одна обработка - 15р, оплата яндекс-деньги, вебмани.

----------


## ol-enk

> *ol-enk*, отправил,может что подойдет


ничего не подошло, но спасибо за участие и оперативность

----------


## KRUND

У кого-нибудь есть обработка свёртки базы для УТ 10.3.24.1 на платформе 8.2 с полным удалением всех документов до даты свёртки без нарушения логической целостности (в документе "корректировка записей регистра" по движениям регистра накопления "взаиморасчёты с контрагентами по документам расчётов" документ расчётов с контрагентами ставится "Документ расчетов с контрагентом (ручной учет) "). Остальные документы "Корректировки записей регистра" без ссылок на документ.

----------


## arccos6pi

*ol-enk*, есть немножко стартмани,если найдете нужную на инфостарте - скачаю

----------

ol-enk (23.10.2013)

----------


## DMLangepas

> ничего не подошло, но спасибо за участие и оперативность


отправлю кучу. Лень перебирать, но есть то что Вам надо.

----------

ol-enk (23.10.2013)

----------


## ol-enk

Какие люди здесь хорошие :drinks: 

МОя печаль - беда: у клиентов поменялось юр. лицо, но новую базу заводить не хотят, хотят просто чтоб с 1 ноября было вместо ИП Пупкин ИП Криворучко... Естессно просто переименовать нельзя, программа не видит ни остатков, ни договоров с новым ИП. Продажи собственной фирме здесь нет, как было в 7.7., делать инвентаризацию и списывать, потом приходовать очень муторно, да и взаиморасчеты с контрагентами и комиссионеры там, много всего ручного, вот и надо свернуть базу и уже в этих документах поменять фирмы. Единственный нормальный выход, как мне кажется. А свертка с ИТС просто ужасна ((

----------


## DMLangepas

а как вариант. Создать новую там же ИП.
Обработкой ПоискИЗаменаЗначений заменить на другое ИП? не?
и запустить групповое перепроведение доков. Перепроводить нужно обязательно.

----------


## ol-enk

можно, но 1) хотелось бы сохранить историю со старым ИП, а тут поменяется сразу всё и 2) проблема в договорах, надо распроводить документы, потом менять организацию в договоре, потом проводить, а по определенным причинам есть довольно много документов сознательно не проведенных

----------


## DMLangepas

ну можете просто перезаписать их после обработки. Пере записать обязательно.
Проведенные перепровести лучше.
просто сделайте копию ИП и в копии создайте другое ИП и замени значение. 
 "твой клиент"? сис.админ у них? или партнер 1с?)

----------


## ol-enk

Клиент мой, сисадмин в дела 1с не лезет. Копию я сделала, на ней как раз и работаю, заменить фирму в документах не сложно, вот с договорами небольшая засада, если свертку не найду нормальную, буду либо через инвентаризацию делать (что правильно), либо тупо менять одно ИП на другое.
* за свертку цен отдельное спасибо, очень полезная вещь.

----------


## DMLangepas

Не за что. Советую всё же обработкой Поиск и замена значений.
Хотя всё есть, ищите путь легче)

----------


## niknivolop

> Если кому то не помогли - обращайтесь! Могу скачать непосредственно с инфостарта.
> Одна обработка - 15р, оплата яндекс-деньги, вебмани.


 ответьте мне!!!Екатерина

----------


## Zladock

Резервы (оценочные обязательства) по предстоящим отпускам для ЗУП
http://infostart.ru/public/106005/

----------


## arccos6pi

*Zladock*, нашел у себя,но может быть неактуальная версия,если не заработает напишите,перекачаю с инфостарта
http://rghost.ru/49694373

----------

ZapMos (26.10.2013), Zladock (25.10.2013)

----------


## Umutbayev

*arccos6pi*,

Пост #581
Перезалей, плиз, http://rghost.ru/39964201
или на почту Aumutbayev@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## __irina

arccos6pi

Мне тоже очень надо! Пожалуйста на почту mailbox_rsm@mail.ru

спасибо!

----------


## Zladock

> *Zladock*, нашел у себя,но может быть неактуальная версия,если не заработает напишите,перекачаю с инфостарта
> http://rghost.ru/49694373


да.. не работает...

----------


## arccos6pi

*Umutbayev*, *__irina*, а что там было?

---------- Post added at 09:25 ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 ----------

*Zladock*,
http://rghost.ru/49709182

----------

Zladock (25.10.2013)

----------


## Nik02031

Прошу помочь http://infostart.ru/public/144205/ записка расчет на отпуск

----------


## __irina

У меня КОРП, может поэтому.. релиз Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, редакция 2.5 (2.5.72.2). При расчете среднего заработка в общем модуле НачислениеОтпускаРаботник  амОрганизацийПереопределя  емый не находит функции РасчетСреднегоЗаработка() и ПолучитьМассивТабличныхЧа  стей(). На это и ругается. Скачала еще раз и проблема не исчезла.

----------


## lerikspb

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/199320/  Универсальная перенумерация УФ (управляемые формы). Буду признательна! valeri-spb@mail.ru А так же может есть у кого http://infostart.ru/public/201867/ Доходы и расходы по статьям.

----------


## FlashVagON

Доброго времени суток!
Не могли бы вы перезалить вот это:



> http://rghost.ru/44517310


Там находилось вот этот отчет http://infostart.ru/public/148949/

----------


## Zladock

> У меня КОРП, может поэтому.. релиз Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, редакция 2.5 (2.5.72.2). При расчете среднего заработка в общем модуле НачислениеОтпускаРаботник  амОрганизацийПереопределя  емый не находит функции РасчетСреднегоЗаработка() и ПолучитьМассивТабличныхЧа  стей(). На это и ругается. Скачала еще раз и проблема не исчезла.


Всё как всегда, нужно заменить "ОбщегоНазначения" на "ОбщегоНазначенияЗК".

----------


## __irina

Скачала еще раз, все получилось, очень довольна. Спасибо!

----------


## DimonStv

Здравствуйте!
помогите плиз скачать данную обработачку
http://infostart.ru/public/174119/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Здравствуйте!
> помогите плиз скачать данную обработачку
> http://infostart.ru/public/174119/


http://rghost.ru/49729071

----------

DimonStv (26.10.2013), ZapMos (28.10.2013), Zlata18 (26.10.2013), Алекс1984 (29.10.2013)

----------


## aisee111

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста помогите скачать вот эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/194972/ Загрузка в БГУ из Системы удаленного финансового документооборота СУФД.

----------


## DimonStv

> http://rghost.ru/49729071


Благодарю

----------


## chel

Если кому то не помогли - обращайтесь! Могу скачать непосредственно с инфостарта.
Одна обработка - 15р, оплата яндекс-деньги, вебмани.

----------


## aisee111

> Если кому то не помогли - обращайтесь! Могу скачать непосредственно с инфостарта.
> Одна обработка - 15р, оплата яндекс-деньги, вебмани.


Пиши яндекс-деньги. Мне нужно скачать вот эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/194972/ Загрузка в БГУ из Системы удаленного финансового документооборота СУФД. aslan.kalgin@yandex.ru

----------


## alex_phantom

> Выгрузка данных из "Управление торговлей 10.3


http://rghost.ru/49772042

----------

ZapMos (02.11.2013)

----------


## David33

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с отчётом по больничным http://infostart.ru/public/16213/! Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

david_lit@mail.ru

----------


## Alice1C

Доброе утро!помогите скачать,или поделитесь пожалуйста вот этой штукой)http://infostart.ru/public/156873/

----------


## audit7buh

Подскажите!
Есть ли у кого пакетная печать от поставщика УТП 8.2 для УкраиныИ?
под типу: счет, расходная, налоговая

----------


## Zladock

Отчет по командировкам
http://infostart.ru/public/174292/

----------


## KiliSA

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти обработку для обмена с сайтом из "Управление торговлей 11". Заранее спасибо.

----------


## arccos6pi

*KiliSA*, с каким сайтом?
с битриксом из коробки умеет

----------


## KiliSA

не с Битриксом, с WebAsyst. Ручную выгрузку на сайт с помощью csv  файла я сделала. Теперь надо бы сделать автоматическую выгрузку. а пользуются не УТ, а бухгалтерией + встроенная вручную Розничная торговля, т.е. получается нетиповая конфигурация. На сайт в автоматическом режиме хотелось бы посмотерть как это делается в обработке УТ 11 и адапировать к этой нетиповой конфигурации.

----------


## arccos6pi

*KiliSA*, Интеграция Управления Торговлей с WebAsyst ShopScript
http://rghost.ru/49905220 изучайте;)

----------

alex125it (05.11.2013), KiliSA (03.11.2013), NikAntonina (05.11.2013), staas_ya (04.11.2013)

----------


## KiliSA

Нет слов :) СПАСИБО!

----------


## Masik777

Большая просьба, может у кого есть - http://infostart.ru/public/64171/ Буду признателен. И еще, нужно навести порядок в УТ 10.3... Если есть подборка инструментов для этого, выложите, пожалуйста архивчик с инструментами. Может кто сталкивался с подобным.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Большая просьба, может у кого есть - http://infostart.ru/public/64171/ Буду признателен. И еще, нужно навести порядок в УТ 10.3... Если есть подборка инструментов для этого, выложите, пожалуйста архивчик с инструментами. Может кто сталкивался с подобным.


http://rghost.ru/49909413

----------

alex125it (05.11.2013), Masik777 (03.11.2013), rnf70 (05.11.2013), SLK01 (06.11.2013), staas_ya (04.11.2013), Sterva82 (18.02.2014), ZapMos (04.11.2013)

----------


## Masik777

> http://rghost.ru/49909413


Спасибо! ОГРОМНОЕ!!!

----------


## N111k

у кого-нибудь есть возможность скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/189308/
?
или может уже есть скачанная? буду очень признателен.

----------


## chel

Если кому то не помогли - обращайтесь! Могу скачать непосредственно с инфостарта.
Одна обработка - 15р, оплата яндекс-деньги, вебмани.

----------


## anna1975

Всем добрый день!!! Помогите пожалуйста- очень нужна внешняя печатная форма "Акт выполненных работ" за поставщика- для 8.2 3.0. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Zladock

График работы сотрудника ЗУП
http://infostart.ru/public/163732/

----------


## BigAnn

Форма № 57-Т
http://infostart.ru/public/61289/index.php

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Gr@y

Помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/144558/
http://infostart.ru/public/165817/
http://infostart.ru/public/115365/

----------


## Alekzander

Помогите, пожалуйста!

http://infostart.ru/public/104324/

----------


## pony95

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, плиз, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/156687/
Групповая проверка регистрации налоговых накладных в едином реестре налоговых накладных для 1с 7.7
Заранее огромное Спасибо!

----------


## Gr@y

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/144558/
> http://infostart.ru/public/165817/
> http://infostart.ru/public/115365/


144558 и 115365 нашол остается 
http://infostart.ru/public/165817/
у кого есть возможность помогите скачать

----------


## Alena100

Здравствуйте. 
Большая просьба помочь со скачиванием (повезло же мне с покупателем с их требованиями по заполнению ТОРГ-12 и сч-ф)
http://infostart.ru/public/159879/

----------


## rnf70

Здравствуйте!

Помогите, плз, скачать, 
http://infostart.ru/public/203570/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/159022/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/123592/

Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Дмитрий111111

Ребята а ни у кого нету случайно http://www.applix.ru/product/uchet-b...ersiya-30.html для торговли 10.3 ?))))

----------


## Masik777

> Ребята а ни у кого нету случайно http://www.applix.ru/product/uchet-b...ersiya-30.html для торговли 10.3 ?))))


Дима, это стоит 18 кусков деревянных, а тут дают только те, что стоят на инфостарте 1 $m ..

----------


## pleasure

> Дима, это стоит 18 кусков деревянных, а тут дают только те, что стоят на инфостарте 1 $m ..


http://infostart.ru/public/189176/
http://infostart.ru/public/204198/

----------


## Masik777

> http://infostart.ru/public/189176/
> http://infostart.ru/public/204198/


 189176 - Добавлен функционал выбора способа определения порога начисления бонусов. В предыдущих версиях процент начисления бонусов определялся от суммы всех ранее проведенных продаж по карте.
Теперь можно установить в настройках как определять процент начисления - в зависимости от суммы всех предыдущих продаж, либо в зависимости от суммы текущей продажи
204198 - По мере роста функциональных возможностей цена будет увеличиваться.

----------


## chel

Если кому то не помогли - обращайтесь! Могу скачать непосредственно с инфостарта.
Одна обработка - 20р, оплата яндекс-деньги, вебмани. Обращайтесь в личку.

----------


## arccos6pi

*chel*,ммм...тарифы растут:D

----------


## Zladock

Помогите с обработкой
Экспорт физических лиц из ЗУП2.5
http://infostart.ru/public/199704/

----------


## Satyrn

Помогите пожалуйста скачать, надо очень срочно, готов поддержать материально. 
http://infostart.ru/public/195701/
http://infostart.ru/public/84890/

----------


## alex7570

Добрый день
Помогите найти
Анализ оборачиваемости товаров http://infostart.ru/public/124357/

----------


## dj-eva

http://infostart.ru/public/119319/ поделитесь у кого есть или кто может помочь

----------


## andrey43876

День добрый, а у кого-нибудь есть какие-нибудь стандартные обработки на Бухгалтерию 3.0
Например, Выгрузка, загрузка данных, изменение времени документов, замена дублирующих.... и групповая обработка справочников и документов как в редакции 2.0?

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать, надо очень срочно, готов поддержать материально. 
> http://infostart.ru/public/84890/


http://rghost.ru/50120169

---------- Post added at 16:47 ---------- Previous post was at 16:45 ----------




> Добрый день
> Помогите найти
> Анализ оборачиваемости товаров http://infostart.ru/public/124357/


http://rghost.ru/50120249

----------

alex125it (13.11.2013), cntkf (12.12.2013), Satyrn (16.11.2013), staas_ya (12.11.2013), valanord (05.02.2014), ZapMos (13.11.2013)

----------


## Dimonnew

Доброго времени суток! 
Пожалуйста помогите скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/194731/index.php 
Акт сверки с документами корректировок БП 3.0

----------


## lyudmilka-dm

Добрый день! Помогите найти внешнюю обработку для учета путевых листов для 1С БП v. 8.2 + печатная форма путевых листов
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alice1C

Здравствуйте!помогите пожалуйста!
http://infostart.ru/public/197887/
заполнение Заказа поставщику по минимальным остаткам

----------


## vral

накиньте кто-нимбудь 96519 - как раз для комплексной

---------- Post added at 17:01 ---------- Previous post was at 16:56 ----------




> Добрый день
> Помогите найти
> Анализ оборачиваемости товаров http://infostart.ru/public/124357/


http://rghost.ru/50143831

---------- Post added at 17:05 ---------- Previous post was at 17:01 ----------




> Помогите скачать пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/144558/
> http://infostart.ru/public/165817/
> http://infostart.ru/public/115365/


115365-http://rghost.ru/50143921

----------

ZapMos (13.11.2013), Zlata18 (26.11.2013), Никол_ай (20.11.2013)

----------


## ZapMos

> http://files.mail.ru/1A3AE55121684FBF812E8CF711CD8F83[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/ED16DB6EE4D14C76A7AC8AB3867ECC28


Если нетрудно, можно ли восстановить ссылку на

Печать ценников и этикеток (для товаров с характеристикой "Размер") (Далион. Управление магазином)
http://infostart.ru/public/124529/?

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Помогите найти внешнюю обработку для учета путевых листов для 1С БП v. 8.2 + печатная форма путевых листов
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/50147098 Все, что есть)

---------- Post added at 18:26 ---------- Previous post was at 18:12 ----------




> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Помогите, плз, скачать, 
> http://infostart.ru/public/123592/
> Спасибо заранее!


http://rghost.ru/50147499 Остальные не нашел(

----------

lyudmilka-dm (14.11.2013), oksford (17.12.2013), rnf70 (13.11.2013), staas_ya (13.11.2013), valanord (05.02.2014), ZapMos (13.11.2013), Петровна (13.01.2014)

----------


## bagira0108

Добрый вечер, помогите, плз, скачать,
http://infostart.ru/public/169636/
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый вечер, помогите, плз, скачать,
> http://infostart.ru/public/169636/
> Спасибо заранее!


Те, что надо - может кто подкинет, а я ток это - http://rghost.ru/50148400 что нашел)

----------

bagira0108 (14.11.2013), valanord (05.02.2014), ZapMos (13.11.2013), Zlata18 (26.11.2013)

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста.
Форма № 57-Т
http://infostart.ru/public/61289/index.php

СПАСИБО!

----------


## serega3123

качните пжл ответы на спеца - http://infostart.ru/public/236353/, заранее благодарен

----------


## aleks-skripka

помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/145717/ , а то пипец как долго пишу что то подобное но не получается
почта aleks-skripka@rambler.ru  за ранние спасибо

----------


## ZapMos

Буду очень благодарен за помощь в поиске следующей обработки

Печать этикеток (настраиваемые макеты)
http://infostart.ru/public/194013/

----------


## EAxxx

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/122648/

----------


## vikruchkoff

Пожалуйста... Кто чем может.... Помогите скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/61289/     форма 57-Т для ЗУП УПП и пр....

----------


## vral

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/122648/


http://rghost.ru/50188250 - разберись сам

---------- Post added at 15:54 ---------- Previous post was at 14:35 ----------




> Буду очень благодарен за помощь в поиске следующей обработки
> 
> Печать этикеток (настраиваемые макеты)
> http://infostart.ru/public/194013/


это для УТ - покопайся тут

----------

aleks3372 (15.11.2013), alex125it (18.11.2013), EAxxx (15.11.2013), ZapMos (15.11.2013)

----------


## robertfox

Очень прошу помочь в скачивании обработки: 

http://infostart.ru/public/92529/ - Перенос документов из 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## lesrosbiznes

Здравствуйте.  Пожалуйста, помогите скачать четыре обработки. (В скаченных архивах нет…)  
204033, 148777, 76943, 100148.   
Спасибо.

----------


## Gulnazh

Здраствуйте! Очень нужна ваша помощь! Нужна обработка по переносу данных из программы Компаc Расчет зарплаты в ЗУП. Ничего похожего я сама не нашла. 
Из Компаса данные можно получить в виде dbf-файлов. Обработки по переносу данных из Паруса, Камина на разных сайтах есть, по Компасу не встретила. Может есть хотя бы обработка по загрузке dbf-файлов в справочники, регистры, документы ЗУПа. Буду очень благодарна. Ссылку можно на Malvina84@mail.ru

----------


## ZapMos

Может у кого есть
1.Автоматизированное создание комплектаций для УТ 11.0 http://infostart.ru/public/169378/
2.Ввод документа комплектации на основании поступления http://infostart.ru/public/191475/
3.Формирование "Комплектации номенклатуры" на основе "Отчета о розничных продажах". http://infostart.ru/public/146587/

Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## kuchina1985

Всем здрасти! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/143906/
http://infostart.ru/public/200165/
Заранее спс:)

----------


## Salmanova

Очень нужно для БГУ http://infostart.ru/public/137458/ Помогите пожалуйста скачать

----------


## rnf70

> Очень нужно для БГУ http://infostart.ru/public/137458/ Помогите пожалуйста скачать


http://rghost.ru/50303316

----------

Salmanova (20.11.2013), ZapMos (21.11.2013)

----------


## lesrosbiznes

> Всем здрасти! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/143906/
> http://infostart.ru/public/200165/
> Заранее спс:)


http://rghost.ru/50309071 (143906)

---------- Post added at 18:12 ---------- Previous post was at 17:59 ----------

Здравствуйте.

    Пожалуйста, помогите скачать _четыре обработки_. (В скаченных архивах нет… )

*204033, 148777, 76943, 100148.*

Спасибо.:)

----------

alex125it (22.11.2013), Genn@dy (09.12.2013), ZapMos (21.11.2013), Никол_ай (17.12.2013)

----------


## Gorina

Помогите скачать Выборочное удаление помеченных объектов (управляемые формы 1С 8.2)
http://infostart.ru/public/145585/

Ее несколько раз уже выкладывали, но по ссылкам файл удален

----------


## rnf70

> http://rghost.ru/50309071 (143906)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:12 ---------- Previous post was at 17:59 ----------
> 
> Здравствуйте.
> 
>     Пожалуйста, помогите скачать _четыре обработки_. (В скаченных архивах нет… )
> 
> *204033, 148777, 76943, 100148.*
> ...


http://rghost.ru/50323393
http://rghost.ru/50323407

---------- Post added at 09:24 ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 ----------




> Помогите скачать Выборочное удаление помеченных объектов (управляемые формы 1С 8.2)
> http://infostart.ru/public/145585/
> 
> Ее несколько раз уже выкладывали, но по ссылкам файл удален


http://rghost.ru/50323439

----------

alex125it (22.11.2013), AlexanderTiger (28.11.2013), Genn@dy (09.12.2013), Gorina (21.11.2013), lesrosbiznes (21.11.2013), VEK XXI (11.02.2014), ZapMos (21.11.2013), Петровна (13.01.2014), СветаОнила (11.12.2013)

----------


## lesrosbiznes

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать две обработки. 

*204033, 76943.*

Спасибо.:)

----------


## Gorina

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/97936/
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## tanzwut

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/97936/
> Спасибо огромное!


http://stop1c.ru/2013/11/22/delobj2/

----------

ZapMos (25.11.2013)

----------


## Gorina

> http://stop1c.ru/2013/11/22/delobj2/


Не могли бы Вы куда-нибудь выложить ее, я не могу зарегистрироваться, т.к. многие страницы у меня закрыты на доступ[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## tanzwut

> Не могли бы Вы куда-нибудь выложить ее, я не могу зарегистрироваться, т.к. многие страницы у меня закрыты на доступ[COLOR="Silver"]


http://rghost.ru/50345896

----------

Gorina (22.11.2013), ZapMos (23.11.2013), Zlata18 (26.11.2013)

----------


## Alekzander

будьте добры: http://infostart.ru/public/182004/

----------


## lesrosbiznes

*Пожалуйста*, помогите скачать *две обработки*.

204033, 76943.

Спасибо.:)

----------


## Masik777

> 144558 и 115365 нашол остается 
> http://infostart.ru/public/165817/
> у кого есть возможность помогите скачать


Ток эта - http://rghost.ru/50405937

----------

alex125it (25.11.2013), ZapMos (25.11.2013)

----------


## Masik777

Ребята, нужна эта весч http://infostart.ru/public/170884/
Если не трудно, выложите, пожалста. Спасибо!

---------- Post added at 19:03 ---------- Previous post was at 18:56 ----------




> *Пожалуйста*, помогите скачать *две обработки*.
> 
> 204033, 76943.
> 
> Спасибо.:)


Гляньте, мож подойдет - http://rghost.ru/50416440

----------

alex125it (25.11.2013), lesrosbiznes (24.11.2013), macrony (29.11.2013), ZapMos (25.11.2013)

----------


## ТехноСервис

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/120961/

----------


## ditver

Помогите скачать, плиз http://infostart.ru/public/19529/ Внешняя обработка заполнения табличных частей: заполнение заказа покупателя из файла Экселя - или что-то похожее Может универсальный загрузчик из Excel

----------


## rnf70

> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/120961/


http://rghost.ru/50440546

----------

alex125it (26.11.2013), AlexanderTiger (28.11.2013), bentim (26.11.2013), Cqazqaz (04.12.2013), eanknd (29.11.2013), Masik777 (25.11.2013), Mongol (30.11.2013), ZapMos (25.11.2013)

----------


## chag

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/166600/

----------


## forumlarin

Помогите скачать, пжт, 
http://infostart.ru/public/94355/

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите скачать, пжт, 
> http://infostart.ru/public/94355/


Есть ток эти - http://rghost.ru/50447454
http://rghost.ru/50447480

---------- Post added at 21:01 ---------- Previous post was at 20:57 ----------




> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/166600/


Может подойдет? - http://rghost.ru/50447560

----------

alex125it (26.11.2013), chag (26.11.2013), forumlarin (25.11.2013), macrony (29.11.2013), ZapMos (26.11.2013)

----------


## Gulnazh

Здраствуйте! Для 1С УАТ 3.0 нужна обработка для загрузки данных по заправкам процессинговых центров. Где я могу ее найти?

----------


## lesrosbiznes

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать две обработки.

*204033  и  76943.*

_Спасибо_.:)

----------


## dvtimofei

Добрый день, а есть у кого ни будь- Кассовая книга для Розницы 2?

----------


## macrony

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/199653/  Отчет "Ведомость по контрагентам" 
+ http://infostart.ru/public/154905/ Печать ценников для КА 1.1 и УТ 10.3 (8.2) для нескольких типов цен
 Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vvv1977

Хелп
Учет подарочных сертификатов для 1С: Управление торговлей ред 10.3 (10.3.21.1)
http://infostart.ru/public/236894/

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/199653/  Отчет "Ведомость по контрагентам" 
>  Заранее спасибо.


Ток эти - http://rghost.ru/50540303,  http://rghost.ru/50540344

----------

alex125it (02.12.2013), valanord (17.02.2014), ZapMos (02.12.2013), Zlata18 (01.12.2013)

----------


## macrony

> Ток эти


 К сожалению, не то. Спасибо.

----------


## sidka89

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/185829/

----------


## farg066

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/118486/
http://infostart.ru/public/238692/

Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/118486/
> http://infostart.ru/public/238692/
> 
> Заранее СПАСИБО.


http://rghost.ru/50589821

----------

alex125it (03.12.2013), valanord (17.02.2014), vargos (19.01.2014), ZapMos (03.12.2013)

----------


## DimonStv

Здравствуйте, уважаемые постояльцы и гости форума. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать данную разработочку для изучения http://infostart.ru/public/183110/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## sirbors

Добрый вечер!
Прошу помочь мне скачать этот пример изменения подбора в УТ11:
http://infostart.ru/public/199272/
Спасибо большое.

----------


## helper2020

Если у кого есть поделитесь
http://infostart.ru/public/154925/.

----------


## xomyachok

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/189338/
Это Групповая обработка справочников и документов (Управляемая форма) v 2.1 очень надо!

----------


## lesrosbiznes

_Здравствуйте._

*Пожалуйста, помогите скачать две обработки.*

* 204033 и 76943.*

* Спасибо.* :)

----------


## sidka89

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/141777/
Спасибо.)

----------


## Cqazqaz

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/120961/

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку
> http://infostart.ru/public/120961/


http://files.mail.ru/0868E3270B224EC88D124B3792E290A5

----------

alex125it (05.12.2013), Cqazqaz (05.12.2013), Genn@dy (09.12.2013), Marusya (28.02.2014), THEBESTolo4b (17.01.2014), valanord (17.02.2014), vargos (19.01.2014), vvv1977 (06.12.2013), ZapMos (04.12.2013), zeon78 (26.12.2013), КРОК711 (15.01.2014), СветаОнила (11.12.2013)

----------


## forumlarin

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/19185/
http://infostart.ru/public/173423/

----------


## Leshii2009

Здравствуйте, очень нужна вот эта обработка: http://infostart.ru/public/196232/ Прайс-лист для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0. Помогите скачать пожалуйста!

----------


## mascha

Здравствуйте!) Помогите скачать, плз) 
http://infostart.ru/public/123877/

----------


## anzarif

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/237904// . Или похожее Удостоверение качества.Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## VincentOne

День добрый
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/182004/ очень надо.

----------


## konsserj

Всем привет! Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/147035/ "Выгрузка / загрузка данных в формате CommerceML для Бухгалтерии Предприятия (БП 2.0)". Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## lesrosbiznes

http://meta.fex.net/ca0b71bb210a79d4...oad/f/86838651 


> Здравствуйте!) Помогите скачать, плз) 
> http://infostart.ru/public/123877/

----------

mascha (28.06.2015), ZapMos (11.12.2013), Петровна (13.01.2014)

----------


## niknn

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/198813/
Заранее спасибо ;)

----------


## Serega_M

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/19049/
Буду очень признателен

----------


## lesrosbiznes

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/19049/
> Буду очень признателен


http://btdigg.org/search?info_hash=2...ad61c460e2a1d2

----------

Serega_M (11.12.2013)

----------


## wild_rose

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать этот отчет: http://infostart.ru/public/189034/

----------


## Neznaika_xxx

Добрый вечер! Может у кого-нибудь есть такая обработка для БП 3.0 
"Банковские выписки с проводками для Бухгалтерия 3.0" ?

ссылка
http://infostart.ru/public/180233/

Спасибо

----------


## Веденеева

Может у кого есть внешняя печатная форма/обработка "документы за поставщика" или печать Акта выполненных работ из документа Поступление товаров, работ, услуг
для Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 2.0 (2.0.53.10)

----------


## omarulla

Доброго времени суток, господа!
Прошу помочь:
http://infostart.ru/public/140011/
http://infostart.ru/public/106116/
http://infostart.ru/public/93142/

omarulla@mail.ru
Благодарю

----------


## Badman123

Всем привет!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать или можт есть у кого
http://infostart.ru/public/151012/
Заранее Большое Спасибо!

----------


## konsserj

Всем привет! Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/147035

----------


## rnf70

> Всем привет!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать или можт есть у кого
> http://infostart.ru/public/151012/
> Заранее Большое Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/50935359

---------- Post added at 14:20 ---------- Previous post was at 14:18 ----------




> Доброго времени суток, господа!
> Прошу помочь:
> http://infostart.ru/public/140011/
> http://infostart.ru/public/106116/
> http://infostart.ru/public/93142/
> 
> omarulla@mail.ru
> Благодарю


http://rghost.ru/50935374
http://rghost.ru/50935384

----------

aleks3372 (13.12.2013), alex125it (16.12.2013), Badman123 (25.12.2013), valanord (17.02.2014), VEK XXI (11.02.2014), vikruchkoff (13.12.2013), ZapMos (13.12.2013), Zlata18 (16.12.2013)

----------


## warayg

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/156844/ Отчет о прибыли организации в разрезе контрагентов и номенклатуры (БУ, УТП, УТ для Украины). Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Вербочка

Здравствуйте! Нужна обработка для типовой бухгалтерии 8.2 "групповое удаление документов" с возможностью отбора по периоду и типу документа. Чтоб вручную пометки на удаление не ставить! У кого- поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## niknn

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста хотя бы с чем то из этого списка:
http://infostart.ru/public/93102/
http://infostart.ru/public/96283/
http://infostart.ru/public/198813/

----------


## lenaonly

http://infostart.ru/public/204089/
http://infostart.ru/public/156532/
 ОЧЕНЬ ПРОШУ ПОМОЧЬ! 2 ГОДА РУЧКАМИ ЗАБИВАЕМ В Возмещение НДС в налоговую!

----------


## Веденеева

> Может у кого есть внешняя печатная форма/обработка "документы за поставщика" или печать Акта выполненных работ из документа Поступление товаров, работ, услуг
> для Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 2.0 (2.0.53.10)


помогите вот отсюда скачать плииииз

http://infostart.ru/public/191555/
или 
http://infostart.ru/public/149346/

----------


## sokol_vrn

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
Счет на оплату с логотипом, печатью, подписью, рекламным блоком: УТ10.3+CRM, УТ10.3, КА, УПП, Бухгалтерия 2.0

http://infostart.ru/public/204991/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Nik02031

Прошу помощи http://infostart.ru/public/123592/ - почтовый перевод (не ДЕМО)

----------


## serbal

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/161448/ 
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/98774/
http://infostart.ru/public/76112/
Спасибо!

----------


## barsek

День добрый! 
Обращаюсь сюда впервые, поэтому прошу извинить если что :-)
Скиньте пожалуйста отчет книгу покупок и продаж с последними изменениями дополнительных листов (Насколько знаю, в ред. Постановления Правительства РФ от 24.10.2013 №952.). Платформа 1с 8.2.15. УПП ред 1.2.  на почту barsek777@rambler.ru. Заранее благодарен)

----------


## anzarif

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать,пжлст, http://infostart.ru/public/241217/

----------


## DimonStv

Здравствуйте, уважаемые, форумчане!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/157490/ обработочка для очистки печ. настроек пользователя, буду благодарен.

----------


## LadyLEV

Всем доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна форма акта сверки со сводной таблицей в конце документа по КПС и счетам. Конфигурация БГУ 1.0.

----------


## Вербочка

Помогите скачать ( пометить или снять на удаление ) http://infostart.ru/public/101145/

----------


## tanzwut

http://stop1c.ru/2013/12/19/delobj82/

---------- Post added at 14:31 ---------- Previous post was at 14:30 ----------




> Помогите скачать ( пометить или снять на удаление ) http://infostart.ru/public/101145/


http://stop1c.ru/2013/12/19/delobj82/

----------


## Вербочка

> http://stop1c.ru/2013/12/19/delobj82/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:31 ---------- Previous post was at 14:30 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> http://stop1c.ru/2013/12/19/delobj82/



Помогите плз разобраться- почему то не работает((((((((((((

----------


## rnf70

> Помогите скачать ( пометить или снять на удаление ) http://infostart.ru/public/101145/


http://rghost.ru/51065482

----------

alex125it (23.12.2013), valanord (05.02.2014), VEK XXI (11.02.2014), ZapMos (23.12.2013)

----------


## 77_nnn

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/186806/
http://infostart.ru/public/178295/
http://infostart.ru/public/240091/
http://infostart.ru/public/169298/
http://infostart.ru/public/120645/
http://infostart.ru/public/160689|
Спасибо!

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/184391/
http://infostart.ru/public/236445/
http://infostart.ru/public/163983/

заранее спасибо

----------


## konsserj

Всем привет! Помогите скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/147035

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/184391/
если можно скиньте на saneksanek123@inbox.ru

очень нужно !!!


заранее спасибо

----------


## elitmaster73

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/203521/
http://infostart.ru/public/200965/

----------


## zestq

Доброе утро! Может есть обработка похожая на http://infostart.ru/public/16464/, учет рабочего времени на пункт охраны, с возможностью подключения сканера-штрих кодов. Очень нужно!

----------


## CraWolf

Приветствую. очень нужен отчет
http://infostart.ru/public/242642/
2-й Остатки отпусков с группировкой по организациям и подразделениям 
Благодарю

----------


## Stephan

Прошу скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/201671/ - Переходим на БП 3.0. Мой вариант

----------


## npk_katy

Добрый день.Помогите,пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/190781/

----------


## Жорж

Доброго дня!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/239468/,
http://infostart.ru/public/200649/,
http://infostart.ru/public/115944/.

Спасибо.

----------


## tanzwut

> Доброго дня!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/239468/,
> http://infostart.ru/public/200649/,
> http://infostart.ru/public/115944/.
> 
> Спасибо.


115944: http://stop1c.ru/2013/12/25/printrkobuh82/

----------

Galla (10.01.2014), ZapMos (02.01.2014), Жорж (25.12.2013)

----------


## yurii_z

просьба помочь

Правильная свертка или свертка базы по правилам
http://infostart.ru/public/195043/

Благодарю!

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/98774/
http://infostart.ru/public/76112/
Спасибо!

----------


## __irina

Очень надо! Для 1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8 Выручите кто-нибудь..

http://infostart.ru/public/71773/

----------


## 4mik

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать

Отправка SMS через мобильный телефон
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/148419/

Платформа: 1C: Предприятие 8.2

----------


## aisee111

У кого нибудь есть перенумерация документов для БП 3.0 платформа 8.3?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## LadyLEV

http://infostart.ru/public/182163/ помогите, пожалуйста, скачать

----------


## Gabidaigor

Доброе утро. Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/239430/
http://infostart.ru/public/236353/
http://infostart.ru/public/247670/

----------


## shuman_R

> Убедительная просьба скачать нижеследующее:
> 
> Подсистема "Путевые листы" для конфигурации" Бухгалтерия для Украины 1.2" 
> http://infostart.ru/public/151143/
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


Присоединяюсь

----------


## Xoxol1972

У кого есть возможность скачать это

http://infostart.ru/public/84269/

Заранее благодарен

----------


## tanzwut

> У кого есть возможность скачать это
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/84269/
> 
> Заранее благодарен


http://stop1c.ru/2014/01/09/exch77_82/

----------

Alen55 (09.01.2014), alex125it (10.01.2014), Xoxol1972 (09.01.2014), ZapMos (22.01.2014)

----------


## Nik02031

Прошу помощи, что есть по учету суммированного рабочего времени
http://infostart.ru/public/63181/
http://infostart.ru/public/165497/
http://infostart.ru/public/83107/
или другие если есть

----------


## BigAnn

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать данные обработки.
http://infostart.ru/public/183407/
http://infostart.ru/public/172561/
http://infostart.ru/public/146421/
http://infostart.ru/public/122680/
Спасибо!

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать, очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/86851/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## forumlarin

Помогите скачать, http://infostart.ru/public/20453/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Galla

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/95708/

---------- Post added at 17:47 ---------- Previous post was at 17:40 ----------

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/154607/

---------- Post added at 17:50 ---------- Previous post was at 17:47 ----------

Помогите скачать!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/92333/

---------- Post added at 17:52 ---------- Previous post was at 17:50 ----------

Не могли бы еще раз разместить 
http://infostart.ru/public/92333/

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать, очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/86851/
можно скинуть на saneksanek123@inbox.ru

Заранее благодарен

----------


## lelik2009

Добрый день.
 А может кто-нибудь помочь сказать?
http://infostart.ru/public/205725/
 Или кинуть на почту внешнюю форму УПД для Бухгалтерии 2.0?
 Почта alexan1979-2@mail.ru
 Спасибо

----------


## vral

> Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/95708/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:47 ---------- Previous post was at 17:40 ----------
> 
> Помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/154607/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:50 ---------- Previous post was at 17:47 ----------
> ...


http://rghost.ru/51609556

----------

alex125it (14.01.2014), Galla (13.01.2014), lekhaplaton (29.01.2014), NikAntonina (14.01.2014), valanord (05.02.2014), vikruchkoff (14.01.2014), ZapMos (22.01.2014), Zlata18 (13.01.2014), Аня Мавлеева (29.01.2014), Маруся18 (22.01.2014)

----------


## lelik2009

Добрый день.
 А может кто-нибудь помочь скачать?
http://infostart.ru/public/205725/
Спасибо

----------


## vral

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать данные обработки.
> http://infostart.ru/public/183407/
> http://infostart.ru/public/172561/
> http://infostart.ru/public/146421/
> http://infostart.ru/public/122680/
> Спасибо!


только это -http://rghost.ru/51609579

----------

Alen55 (13.01.2014), BigAnn (13.01.2014), NikAntonina (14.01.2014), ZapMos (22.01.2014)

----------


## Ris

Народ помогите скачать!!! Заранее спасибо!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/174375/

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработки.
http://infostart.ru/public/200001/
http://infostart.ru/public/184071/
http://infostart.ru/public/150967/
Спасибо!

----------


## amarch2008

Приветствую и поздравляю Всех форумчан с наступающим Старым-Новым Годом! 
Прошу огромной помощи в скачивании доработки "Заявление на выдачу денежных средств с РКО для 1С: Предприятие 8.3" http://infostart.ru/public/250138/ 
Как была удобна доработка для Предприятия 8.2, но вот появилась 8.3 
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## chag

Помогите скачать - http://infostart.ru/public/200965/
Спасибо!

----------


## 77_nnn

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/186806/
http://infostart.ru/public/178295/
http://infostart.ru/public/240091/
http://infostart.ru/public/169298/
http://infostart.ru/public/120645/
http://infostart.ru/public/160689|
Спасибо!

----------


## alexei-u

Здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Групповая обработка справочников и документов (Управляемая форма) v 2.3 (Работает в интерфейсе "Такси")
http://infostart.ru/public/189338/
Спасибо!

----------


## rnf70

> Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/95708/
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:47 ---------- Previous post was at 17:40 ----------
> 
> Помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/154607/
> 
> ...


http://rghost.ru/51664266
http://rghost.ru/51664276
http://rghost.ru/51664287

----------

alex125it (16.01.2014), Galla (19.01.2014), lenaonly (23.01.2014), Semper (04.02.2014), valanord (05.02.2014), VEK XXI (11.02.2014), ZapMos (22.01.2014), Аня Мавлеева (29.01.2014), Маруся18 (22.01.2014)

----------


## Grobik

Памагите пожалуйста.

Товарно-транспортная накладная ТТН (1-ТН) от (14.01.2014) для Украины, УТП
http://infostart.ru/public/251085/

----------


## Alexey_zt

Помогите пожалуйста скачать, ну пожалуйста-пожалуйста)

Товарно-транспортная накладная ТТН (1-ТН) от (14.01.2014) для Украины, УТП
http://infostart.ru/public/251085/

----------


## bagira0108

Ребята, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/187860/
http://infostart.ru/public/121648/

----------


## EDis

Добрый день. Помогите пож-та скачать http://infostart.ru/public/201388. Спасибо.

----------


## kmrdpro

> Народ для тех кому интересно выкладываю архив - http://dfiles.ru/files/1tn9gwen3 (53 Mb) 
> Список http://infostart.ru/: 
> 104064,115115,115669,116386,118277,119798,139429,1  40273,140432,146358, 
> 148990,150472,151818,152771,154607,15490,156343,15  6967,157814,160569, 
> 165402,166557,167437,168728,172735,172894,173755,1  74176,174535,174794, 
> 174968,175183,175202,175205,175267,175275,175282,1  75333,175336,175391, 
> 175427,19633,57611,60427,61656,63075,68169,68523,6  9935,70064,71572, 
> 72308,77582,80415,80613,83593,86266,87359,88283,89  086,91176,92393, 
> 95495,96941,99550.


Выложите еще раз пожалуйста, очень надо :confused:

----------


## vargos

Здравствуйте уважаемые пользователи форума. не могли бы вы скинуть ссылки на:
http://infostart.ru/public/200649/
http://infostart.ru/public/239468/

vargostelemax@gmail.com

PS: Если уже кто-то выкладывал и я не заметил-извиняюсь :)

----------


## tanzwut

> Здравствуйте уважаемые пользователи форума. не могли бы вы скинуть ссылки на:
> http://infostart.ru/public/200649/
> http://infostart.ru/public/239468/
> 
> PS: Если уже кто-то выкладывал и я не заметил-извиняюсь :)


http://stop1c.ru/2014/01/20/exch77_82-2/

----------

alex125it (22.01.2014), vargos (20.01.2014), ZapMos (22.01.2014)

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать, ну пожалуйста-пожалуйста)
> 
> Товарно-транспортная накладная ТТН (1-ТН) от (14.01.2014) для Украины, УТП
> http://infostart.ru/public/251085/


Немного не оттуда, но вполне рабочие ТТН образца 14.01.2014 для Бухгалтерии и УТ скачать
для УТП (обработка не моя, сделал другой добрый человек) скачать

----------

ZapMos (22.01.2014)

----------


## al_milenium

Здравствуйте,
киньте ссылку пожалуйста на внешнюю форму Транспортной накладной для Бухгалтерии 3.0 (желательно свежую).
С уважением
al_milenium@list.ru

----------


## ТехноСервис

Здравствуйте, очень нужна внешняя печатная форма для поступления товаров, чтобы в ней отображалась плюс ко всему и розничная цена товара по магазину, что то вроде такой 
http://infostart.ru/public/190010/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Nik02031

Прошу помощи по ПЕРСОНИФИЦИРОВАННОМУ учету в ПФР (начисленно, уплачено страховых взносов)
http://infostart.ru/public/239286/
http://infostart.ru/public/93518/
и другие если есть
спасибо
и еще
http://infostart.ru/public/163521/

----------


## dmd22

Всем доброго времени суток!
Прошу помощи в скачивании обработки  http://infostart.ru/public/143626/
Если есть у кого поделитесь..Очень надо.
Заранее спасибо!!
demonkov@mail.ru

----------


## pilgrim_nata

Добрый день, помогите скачать   http://infostart.ru/public/171447/

----------


## Khmelyk

Добрый день! Никто не скажет относительно нового реестра налоговых накладных от 2014 года? Существует ли внешняя обработка этого реестра для 1с 8.2, конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Украины? Спасибо!

----------


## mpss09

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Проверка и корректировка адресов ФЛ 
http://infostart.ru/public/143869/
и (или)
Проверка адресной информации
http://infostart.ru/public/145390/
если не трудно скиньте на rg71@mail.ru
спасибо большое!

----------


## lenaonly

http://infostart.ru/public/204089/
http://infostart.ru/public/156532/
Выгрузка в Возмещение ндс. Пожалуйста!

----------

Khmelyk (24.01.2014)

----------


## tanzwut

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> Проверка и корректировка адресов ФЛ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/143869/
> и (или)
> Проверка адресной информации
> http://infostart.ru/public/145390/
> если не трудно скиньте на rg71@mail.ru
> спасибо большое!


http://stop1c.ru/2014/01/24/editadress/

----------

alex125it (27.01.2014), macrony (26.01.2014), mpss09 (24.01.2014), staas_ya (24.01.2014), Sterva82 (18.02.2014), ZapMos (29.01.2014)

----------


## mpss09

Помогите пожалуйста
необходимо в БГУ 1.0 отчет по всем контрагентам
чтоб видно было сальдо на начало, обороты по дебету и по кредиту, сальдо на конец
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Nik02031

Пожалуйста, очень надо
http://infostart.ru/public/199344/ -перенос данных из комплексной в ЗУП

---------- Post added at 11:19 ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 ----------

Пожалуйста, очень надо
http://infostart.ru/public/199344/ -перенос данных из комплексной в ЗУП
http://infostart.ru/public/87214/ наводим порядок в зарплатной программе

----------


## loOwA

Здравствуйте! Можете помочь скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/167911/ Внешняя печатная форма "Печать договора по шаблону"

----------


## Alexey_zt

Доброго времени суток! 
А есть у кого 
Товарно-транспортная накладная ТТН (1-ТН) от (14.01.2014) для Украины и налоговая свежая для 1С 8.1 , а то всё выложенное для 8.2 (

----------


## Дмитрий86

Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/118537/
Выгрузка зарплаты в формате ВТБ 24 1с 8.2 ЗиКБУ

----------


## tanzwut

> Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/118537/
> Выгрузка зарплаты в формате ВТБ 24 1с 8.2 ЗиКБУ


http://stop1c.ru/2014/01/27/zup_exchvtb24/

----------

ZapMos (29.01.2014), Дмитрий86 (27.01.2014)

----------


## aromatt

Помогите найти внешнюю обработку для переноса данных из документа эксель в справочник. Всем спасибо за помощь!

----------


## mirv7

Доброго времени суток. Помогите, пожалуйста с этим: http://infostart.ru/public/241486/. Буду очень премного благодарен :)

----------


## vral

> Пожалуйста, очень надо
> http://infostart.ru/public/199344/ -перенос данных из комплексной в ЗУП
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:19 ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 ----------
> 
> Пожалуйста, очень надо
> http://infostart.ru/public/199344/ -перенос данных из комплексной в ЗУП
> http://infostart.ru/public/87214/ наводим порядок в зарплатной программе


_http://rghost.ru/51997096 - 87214

----------

VEK XXI (11.02.2014), ZapMos (29.01.2014)

----------


## Nik02031

Спасибо, но только http://rghost.ru/51997096- это всего лишь файл с информацией

----------


## Светялчок

DELETED

----------


## vral

> Спасибо, но только http://rghost.ru/51997096- это всего лишь файл с информацией


разумеется - платная разработка с привязкой к инн

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/193541/. (УПП. Как упростить бухгалтеру процедуру расчета себестоимости (РАУЗ).)
 Буду очень благодарна!

---------- Post added at 10:56 ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 ----------

Еще эта обработка нужна: http://infostart.ru/public/117603/ (Обнуление сальдо (Остатков) по Взаиморасчетам с сотрудниками организаций)

----------


## BushuevDenis

Коллеги помогите ну очень нада :drinks:

http://infostart.ru/public/252036/

----------


## paladinK

помогите скачать пожалуйста кто может...
срочно нужна 
новая Декларация по земельному налогу для 1С 8.1
http://infostart.ru/public/105840/

----------


## Ojunglist

Добрый день! Просьба помочь с http://infostart.ru/public/86008/

----------


## goodwin11

Журнал регистрации изменений во внешней базе MS SQL. Для любых конфигураций. записываемся, складываемся, покупаем. http://skladchik.com/threads/%D0%94%...8%D0%B9.27045/ 

Короткая ссылка http://goo.gl/aVxmVb

----------


## sava.str

> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/193541/. (УПП. Как упростить бухгалтеру процедуру расчета себестоимости (РАУЗ).)
>  Буду очень благодарна!
> Еще эта обработка нужна: http://infostart.ru/public/117603/ (Обнуление сальдо (Остатков) по Взаиморасчетам с сотрудниками организаций)


http://rghost.ru/52082087
http://rghost.ru/52082094
http://rghost.ru/52082101

----------

chag (03.02.2014), Hodorkovskiy (31.01.2014), lenaonly (12.02.2014), macrony (01.02.2014), NikAntonina (03.02.2014), Ninaugntu (07.02.2014), staas_ya (04.02.2014), valanord (05.02.2014), vlboy (31.01.2014), Wadimko (31.01.2014), ZapMos (01.02.2014)

----------


## Artur73-82

Доброго времени суток, есть ли у кого такая обработка? http://infostart.ru/public/250297/ Выгрузка документа "Реализация товаров и услуг" из БП 2.0 в БП 7.7 по OLE

----------


## sizeoff

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/238838/ Пакетное обновление типовых конфигураций 1С 8.2

----------


## llmmhonu

Помогите скачать плиз ! http://infostart.ru/public/236496/ Перенумерация документов для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0
почта honu@newmail.ru 
Cпасибо !

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Может у кого есть ТТН для Украины на 7,7 ?
http://infostart.ru/public/255163/

----------


## EVB

Здравствуйте, очень надо http://infostart.ru/public/124931/
Спасибо

----------


## sava.str

> Здравствуйте, очень надо http://infostart.ru/public/124931/
> Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/52228304

----------

alex125it (06.02.2014), bentim (14.02.2014), Dax2005 (13.02.2014), EVB (07.02.2014), lenaonly (12.02.2014), Sterva82 (18.02.2014), valanord (17.02.2014), vargos (06.02.2014), ZapMos (07.02.2014)

----------


## finetfile

Всем привет! Если не сложно пожалуйста выложите http://infostart.ru/public/171595/

----------


## tanzwut

> Всем привет! Если не сложно пожалуйста выложите http://infostart.ru/public/171595/


http://stop1c.ru/2014/02/06/zup2sb/

----------

Alen55 (06.02.2014), alex125it (07.02.2014), rnf70 (06.02.2014), vargos (06.02.2014), ZapMos (07.02.2014)

----------


## Светялчок

Выгрузка документов в XML (любая конфигурация)
http://infostart.ru/public/156014/

Спасибо!!!

----------


## sin2004

http://infostart.ru/public/201867/ Спасибо

---------- Post added at 19:40 ---------- Previous post was at 18:48 ----------

Доходы и расходы сравнить http://infostart.ru/public/201867/
Может быть найдется у доброго человека)

----------


## sava.str

> Выгрузка документов в XML (любая конфигурация)
> http://infostart.ru/public/156014/
> 
> Спасибо!!!


http://rghost.ru/52246405

----------

Alen55 (07.02.2014), alex125it (07.02.2014), etp (26.02.2014), rnf70 (07.02.2014), SLK01 (10.02.2014), Sterva82 (18.02.2014), vargos (07.02.2014), VEK XXI (11.02.2014), Светялчок (07.02.2014)

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Может есть у кого это...
"Определения убыточных товаров в расходных накладных, для Бухгалтерии 1С8.2"
http://infostart.ru/public/176064/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ssa302

Люди очень нужна внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату из заказа покупателя 1с 8,2  УТ 10.3, для последующего редактирования (добавления логотипа).
Весь интернет перерыл.

----------


## tanzwut

> Люди очень нужна внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату из заказа покупателя 1с 8,2  УТ 10.3, для последующего редактирования (добавления логотипа).
> Весь интернет перерыл.


Похоже, плохо копал.
Взято с инфостарта: http://stop1c.ru/2014/02/01/extprintformscollection/

----------

alex125it (10.02.2014), ssa302 (08.02.2014), ZapMos (10.02.2014), Zlata18 (10.02.2014)

----------


## katarinavit

помогите скачать пожалуйста кто может..

http://infostart.ru/public/119793
http://infostart.ru/public/140176

----------


## ssa302

> Похоже, плохо копал.
> Взято с инфостарта: http://stop1c.ru/2014/02/01/extprintformscollection/


целый набор, благодарю.

----------

lenaonly (12.02.2014)

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте.
Помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/173383/?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать, очень нужно 

http://infostart.ru/public/196749/  - Свод начисленной зарплаты + взносы
можно скинуть на saneksanek123@inbox.ru

заранее спасибо

----------


## sin2004

Доходы и расходы сравнить http://infostart.ru/public/201867/
Может быть найдется у доброго человека)

----------


## Galla

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна помощь 
http://infostart.ru/public/92350/ - обработка по времени не новая, м.б. есть более поздняя версия.

----------


## Eduard-1C

Добрый день.

Прошу скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/256378/
http://infostart.ru/public/196749/

----------


## iiirub

Здравствуйте!

помогите скачать групповое проведение в управляемом приложении
http://infostart.ru/public/198305/

----------


## tanzwut

> помогите скачать пожалуйста кто может..
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/119793
> http://infostart.ru/public/140176


140176 - http://stop1c.ru/2014/02/11/ut2buh/

----------

alex125it (12.02.2014), ZapMos (11.02.2014)

----------


## RussLN

> Добрый день.
>  А может кто-нибудь помочь сказать?
> http://infostart.ru/public/205725/
>  Или кинуть на почту внешнюю форму УПД для Бухгалтерии 2.0?
>  Почта alexan1979-2@mail.ru
>  Спасибо


Добрый день!
Вы нашли форму, если да - поделитесь пожалуйста (почта delarus@yandex.ru)
Заранее благодарен

----------


## tanzwut

> Добрый день!
> Вы нашли форму, если да - поделитесь пожалуйста (почта delarus@yandex.ru)
> Заранее благодарен


http://stop1c.ru/2014/02/12/buh_upd/

----------

Alen55 (12.02.2014), alex125it (14.02.2014), RussLN (12.02.2014), ZapMos (12.02.2014)

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/184404/

----------


## tanzwut

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/184404/


http://stop1c.ru/2014/02/12/buh_matotchet/

----------

rnf70 (12.02.2014), vargos (12.02.2014), ZapMos (12.02.2014), Zlata18 (14.02.2014)

----------


## tanzwut

> помогите скачать пожалуйста кто может..
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/119793
> http://infostart.ru/public/140176


140176 - http://stop1c.ru/2014/02/11/ut2buh/

----------

ZapMos (14.02.2014)

----------


## rnf70

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/162967/

Спасибо!

----------


## shai

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/16192/
http://infostart.ru/public/165776/
http://infostart.ru/public/96283/
http://infostart.ru/public/118757/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## kalulkin

Помогите, пожалуйста. http://infostart.ru/public/177099/ Буду безмерно благодарна!

----------


## Nordm

Конфигурация 1С 8.2 «Бухгалтерия предприятия». В стандартном отчете «ОСВ по счету» есть возможность расшифровки оборотов по месяцам, которые представляется в виде нескольких строк после каждого Субконто, но хотелось бы видеть Итоги оборотов всех Субконто по каждому месяцу. Поэтому помогите найти внешний отчет «ОСВ по счету» где бы  колонки «Обороты за период» состояли из колонок дебетовых и кредитовых оборотов по каждому месяцу выбранного периода. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Xoverd

http://infostart.ru/public/156537/

----------


## SergVWP

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста найти путевой лист mini 8.2., спасибо!

----------


## rnf70

Помогите, плз, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/173627/

Спасибо!

----------


## Vovus14

jey-jey14@mail.ru пишите все скачаю

----------


## Светялчок

http://infostart.ru/public/92800/
Спасибо!

----------


## sava.str

> http://infostart.ru/public/92800/
> Спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/52510557

----------

alex125it (20.02.2014), AlexanderTiger (25.02.2014), ANRIBROV (25.02.2014), Korik (18.02.2014), NikAntonina (19.02.2014), SLK01 (20.02.2014), vargos (18.02.2014), ZapMos (18.02.2014)

----------


## forumlarin

Прошу скачать, http://infostart.ru/public/16404/
Спасибо.

---------- Post added at 21:45 ---------- Previous post was at 21:25 ----------

Еще пжт http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/126970/

----------


## sava.str

> Прошу скачать, http://infostart.ru/public/16404/
> Спасибо.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:45 ---------- Previous post was at 21:25 ----------
> 
> Еще пжт http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/126970/


http://rghost.ru/52514940
http://rghost.ru/52514984

----------

alex125it (20.02.2014), AlexanderTiger (25.02.2014), chuevsf (20.03.2014), cntkf (02.04.2014), forumlarin (18.02.2014), NikAntonina (19.02.2014), ZapMos (24.02.2014)

----------


## Konstant_K

Всех приветствую

очень нужна обработка "CRMExchange 8.2.epf" из украинской конфигурации 1C:CRM для Украины 2.0 ПРОФ
для переноса данных по взаиморасчетам из "Бухгалтерии для Украины 1.2" в 1C:CRM для Украины 2.0 ПРОФ

только именно для украинской конфигурации

----------


## Eduard-1C

Редактировать | Профиль | Сообщение | Цитировать | Сообщить модераторуДобрый день.
Прошу скачать.

http://infostart.ru/public/236372/
Отчет о движении ТМЦ в местах хранения МХ-20 на управляемой форме


Материальный отчет бухгалтерия 3.0
http://infostart.ru/public/202567/

----------


## Tarra

Очень прошу скачать, пожалуйста,
http://infostart.ru/public/162896/
Благодарю заранее, tanan5@inbox.ru

----------


## mozer98

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать "Отражение зарплаты в регламентированном учете с расширенной детализацией (ЗУП)."  http://infostart.ru/public/20735/ для новых релизов ЗУП 8.2. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Andan

Ребятааа, помогите пжл.
Очень и очень нужна эта обработка http://infostart.ru/public/195898/

Можно скинуть в ящик andan1991@yandex.ru

----------


## zrs

Здравствуйте помогите скачать. http://infostart.ru/public/118941/ Спасибо.

----------


## Galla

Здравствуйте!
Может быть у кого то есть http://infostart.ru/public/68305/ или что то похожее. Спасибо.

----------


## verano

Здавствуйте.
Очень нужна выгрузка из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0 с новыми правилами выгрузки счетов-фактур.
Текущий релиз УТ 10.3.27
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Galla

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна http://infostart.ru/public/105214/. Спасибо

----------


## glinmn

очень хочется
Справка о сумме зарплаты и иных выплат 1с Бухгалтерия 7.7 версию от 16.01.2014 (оба файла)
http://infostart.ru/public/86938/

----------


## VladimirR45

Ребята помогите пожалуйста нужен внешний отчет http://infostart.ru/public/186104/ Буду очень благодарен за помощь.

----------


## tanzwut

> Здравствуйте!
> Очень нужна http://infostart.ru/public/105214/. Спасибо


http://stop1c.ru/2013/11/22/xls2mxl/

---------- Post added at 09:43 ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 ----------




> очень хочется
> Справка о сумме зарплаты и иных выплат 1с Бухгалтерия 7.7 версию от 16.01.2014 (оба файла)
> http://infostart.ru/public/86938/


http://stop1c.ru/2014/02/24/buh77_spravkaviplat/

----------

alex125it (24.02.2014), Galla (17.03.2014), ZapMos (28.02.2014)

----------


## Andan

Ребятааа, помогите пжл.
Очень и очень нужна эта обработка http://infostart.ru/public/195898/

Если не сложно, скиньте в ящик andan1991@yandex.ru   Пасибааа

----------


## света1969

Здравствуйте! Буду очень благодарна за обработку  http://infostart.ru/public/254008/

----------


## code2003

Здравствуйте!
Помогите найти вот эту обработку, буду очень благодарен.
1Скрипт-менеджер для MS SQL
http://infostart.ru/public/147203/
Спасибо.

----------


## Дмитрий111111

буду благодарен, если поможете с этим отчетом http://infostart.ru/public/173485/

----------


## AlexanderTiger

> очень нужна обработка "CRMExchange 8.2.epf" из украинской конфигурации 1C:CRM для Украины 2.0 ПРОФ
> для переноса данных по взаиморасчетам из "Бухгалтерии для Украины 1.2" в 1C:CRM для Украины 2.0 ПРОФ
> только именно для украинской конфигурации


есть только на 1.4.6.1 , может поможет
http://dropmefiles.com/FbJK2

----------


## tanzwut

> Здравствуйте! Буду очень благодарна за обработку  http://infostart.ru/public/254008/


http://stop1c.ru/2014/02/26/pint_spravka606/

----------

EVB (21.03.2014), Galla (17.03.2014), rnf70 (26.02.2014), vargos (26.02.2014), ZapMos (28.02.2014), Zlata18 (26.02.2014)

----------


## glinmn

очень нужна обработка 
Справка по форме 182Н для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7
http://infostart.ru/public/196527/
Последняя версия от 06.02.2014

----------


## rnf70

Добрый день!

Помогите, плз, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/22421/

Спасибо!

----------

glinmn (26.02.2014)

----------


## xlmel

Добрый день!
Помогите с http://infostart.ru/public/146860/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ParenekYkt

Добрый день.Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/15601/ спасибо.

----------


## tellan

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/196441/
Премного благодарен!

----------


## saphire

Здравствуйте, нужно Дополнение в конфигурацию "Торговля и склад" , помогите пожалуйста. 
http://infostart.ru/public/92881/

----------


## бертуся

Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой ввод на основании http://infostart.ru/public/259165/

----------


## yol44397

Добрый день!
Прошу Вашей помощи!
Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/179652/
ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## AnvarE

Здравствуйте помогите найти обработку http://infostart.ru/public/179652/ кассовая книга для ут 10.3 заранее спасибо!

----------


## DmitriyDrozdov

Помогите плиз скачать http://infostart.ru/public/179777/

----------


## Светялчок

http://infostart.ru/public/189902/
Спасибо!

----------


## al_exei

Более 5000 обработок с infostart

Список обработок
http://yadi.sk/d/469x7X3X4D4or

Сами обработки
http://yadi.sk/d/JqFltOpt4D4lB

----------

Alekta (12.03.2014), AlexBig (30.03.2014), alina71 (04.04.2014), Anita (08.04.2014), borisusman (27.03.2014), cntkf (02.04.2014), dedafrost (09.03.2014), denisol (31.03.2014), Galla (17.03.2014), inoks1 (13.03.2014), Irch (26.03.2014), kylek72gol (27.03.2014), lenaonly (16.03.2014), leo072 (19.03.2014), MWalker (06.03.2014), NikAntonina (07.03.2014), NIKNEL (21.03.2014), ol-enk (17.03.2014), rnf70 (06.03.2014), staas_ya (12.03.2014), Suncho (19.04.2014), Tarra (06.03.2014), trular (26.03.2014), vargos (07.03.2014), Veildorf (23.04.2014), verano (10.03.2014), VictN (05.04.2014), x185ta (17.03.2014), Zlata18 (14.03.2014), zun-zun (31.03.2014)

----------


## Satyrn

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/204814/

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/120518/   и http://infostart.ru/public/259440/  интересует счет-фактура

----------


## Неми

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/195898/
Спасибо...

----------


## wakrush

Всем привет!
Буду признателен весьма:
http://infostart.ru/public/173106/
Задолженность покупателей по срокам долга с учетом отсрочки платежа

----------


## whatis

http://infostart.ru/public/174823/ Помогите пожалуйста найти!Спасибо!

----------


## tanzwut

> Всем привет!
> Буду признателен весьма:
> http://infostart.ru/public/173106/
> Задолженность покупателей по срокам долга с учетом отсрочки платежа


http://stop1c.ru/2014/03/13/rep_debitdolg/

----------

alex125it (14.03.2014), wakrush (13.03.2014), ZapMos (16.03.2014)

----------


## Светялчок

http://infostart.ru/public/190475/
http://infostart.ru/public/205204/
ВПФ акта оказанных услуг. Спасибо!

----------


## Светялчок

DELETED

----------


## roman59

Добрый день! Очень нужна возможность отображения, торговой наценки, маржинальной прибыли, "вознаграждений", комиссии в заказе покупателя. На основании заказа покупателя делается заказ поставщику, после обработки проставляются закупочные цены, далее цены заливаются назад в заказ покупателя, и здесь появляется необходимость редактирования вышеописанного! Помоги пожалуйста. (1с 8.2 комплексная автоматизация)

----------


## forumlarin

Добрый вечер, ищу отчет Т-3 с количество временно освобожденных ставок. Помогите найти такой отчет, спасибо.

----------


## Oksana7711

Я тут не давно лазил по сайтам(искал ркшение одной проблемы) и попал на один интересный сайт:http://www.eviset.ru/. Может кому понадобится.

----------


## lerikspb

Добрый день. Может есть у кого групповое изменение времени документа, для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.3? Заранее спасибо valeri-spb@mail.ru

----------


## lesrosbiznes

:gamer: Всем привет. Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработку :) 258684 :) (февраль 2014)   Спасибо.

----------


## Skirill

Доброго времени суток. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/93142/
http://infostart.ru/public/106116/.  Заранее спасибо

----------


## Alen55

> Доброго времени суток. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/93142/


"Договор поставки из Реализации товаров и услуг" (93142) *здесь*
Не забудьде сказать "tanzwut" спасибо.

----------

EVB (21.03.2014), lera11 (19.03.2014), maaandrey (06.04.2014), ovit1 (08.05.2015), Skirill (18.03.2014), Елена WWW (29.04.2014)

----------


## ves_sergey

Пожалуйста помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/189714/ - KLADR: Ввод адреса по классификатору адресов КЛАДР (ExtDb для 8.2)
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Andan

Ребята, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку по заполнению отрицательных остатков (1 sm стоит=( )
http://infostart.ru/public/115669/index.php

Отправьте пожалуйста на почту andan1991@yandex.ru или на файлообменник :) спасибоооо. Очень нада!)

----------


## Alen55

> Ребята, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку по заполнению отрицательных остатков (1 sm стоит=( )
> http://infostart.ru/public/115669/index.php
> 
> Отправьте пожалуйста на почту andan1991@yandex.ru или на файлообменник :) спасибоооо. Очень нада!)


115669 *скачать*

----------

Andan (19.03.2014), SLK01 (26.03.2014), staas_ya (25.03.2014)

----------


## Andan

Alen55, спасибо большое. Протестировал, не работает почему-то( 
Есть возможность попробовать выкачать это? http://infostart.ru/public/157249/ :blush:

---------- Post added 19.03.2014 at 00:05 ---------- Previous post was 18.03.2014 at 23:54 ----------




> 115669 *скачать*


Теперь все получилось. Безумно благодарен и счастлив, еху :) Вы волшебник.

----------

Lani (24.03.2014), ZapMos (20.04.2014)

----------


## tattoo_master

Люди добрые, у кого есть доступ к infostart.ru. Помогите скачать один файлик:
http://infostart.ru/public/252405/
Буду очень благодарен, может так у кого есть.

----------


## Satyrn

> Добрый день. Может есть у кого групповое изменение времени документа, для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.3? Заранее спасибо valeri-spb@mail.ru


 Если найдете поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Kaniman

Пожалуйста помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/177411/ - Ведомость начислений заработной платы
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Alen55

> Пожалуйста помогите скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/177411/ - Ведомость начислений заработной платы
> Заранее спасибо!!!


177411 *скачать*

----------

EVB (21.03.2014), Kaniman (20.03.2014), mpss09 (21.03.2014), ZapMos (20.04.2014)

----------


## alsoftik

Добрый день. Помогите скачать. Очень нужно.
Групповая обработка справочников и документов (Управляемая форма) v 2.3
http://infostart.ru/public/189338/
Заранее спс.

----------


## Grobik

Помогите пожалуйста скачать

http://infostart.ru/public/262402/
Налоговая накладная для 1с 8.2 Управление небольшой фирмой для Украины 1.4.6.19 от 14.01.2014 (портретная ориентация)

----------


## Lani

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста очень нужны:
http://infostart.ru/public/70480/  Универсальный ввод на основании (заполнение) документов 82
http://infostart.ru/public/180459/ Требование-накладная на основании Авансового отчета. 1С 8.2: Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2 
ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО

----------

perl (08.04.2014)

----------


## Alen55

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста очень нужны:
> http://infostart.ru/public/70480/  Универсальный ввод на основании (заполнение) документов 82
> http://infostart.ru/public/180459/ Требование-накладная на основании Авансового отчета. 1С 8.2: Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2 
> ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО


70480 *скачать*
180459 *скачать*

----------

aleks3372 (24.03.2014), alex125it (25.03.2014), Lani (24.03.2014), NikAntonina (26.03.2014), perl (08.04.2014), SLK01 (26.03.2014), staas_ya (25.03.2014), yuri-khar (27.03.2014), ZapMos (20.04.2014), Елена WWW (29.04.2014)

----------


## Lani

> Alen55


ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!)

----------


## lesrosbiznes

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:  http://infostart.ru/public/258684/ Обработка заполнения 4-го раздела книги учета доходов и расходов УСН для бухгалтерии 2.0 ("Расходы, уменьшающие сумму налога")

----------


## kozavva

Помоги пожалуйста скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/189489/
или поделись обработкой: выгрузка базы из бизнес-пака в бухгалтерию 8.2

---------- Post added at 19:45 ---------- Previous post was at 19:39 ----------

Помоги пожалуйста скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/189489/
или поделись обработкой: выгрузка базы из бизнес-пака в бухгалтерию 8.2

----------


## Линчик

Помогите скачать   http://infostart.ru/public/123324/
и   http://infostart.ru/public/193541/  страсть как нужна,
СПАСИБО

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите скачать   http://infostart.ru/public/123324/
> и   http://infostart.ru/public/193541/  страсть как нужна,
> СПАСИБО


193541 *есть здесь*

----------

ZapMos (20.04.2014), Zlata18 (27.03.2014)

----------


## Линчик

СПАСИБО!!
:blush: а оно не работает в 1С Предприятие (базовая бухглатерия 8.2) И

----------


## VictorBY

Добрый день! помогите скачать Обработки для 8.1:

http://infostart.ru/public/95349/ Редактирование проводок 8.1
http://infostart.ru/public/89637/ Редактирование проводок проведенного документа 1С Предприятие 8.1

очень нужно! плиз. Спасибо

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день! помогите скачать Обработки для 8.1:
> http://infostart.ru/public/95349/ Редактирование проводок 8.1
> http://infostart.ru/public/89637/ Редактирование проводок проведенного документа 1С Предприятие 8.1


89637 *скачать*
95349 *скачать*

----------

alex125it (28.03.2014), VictorBY (27.03.2014), ZapMos (20.04.2014)

----------


## zun-zun

Доброе время суток! Скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/196436/   -  Акт выполненных работ(БП 3.0). Спасибо!

----------


## wakrush

Доброе время суток! Помогите скачать пожалуйста Универсальный платежный календарь для любой конфигурации http://infostart.ru/public/202073
Спасибо!

----------


## OlegLord

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/151939/
УТ 2.3 для УКРАИНЫ: Заполнение документа "Установка цен по остаткам товаров"

----------


## Skirill

Добрый вечер. Помогите скачать расчет пени http://infostart.ru/public/122965/ Спасибо!

----------


## Линчик

Здравствуйте!
Есть какая-нибудь обработка для 1с8.2 "Бухгалтерия", позволяющая выписывать командировочные удостоверения?

----------


## sergiyboy

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/204410/ Заранее спасибо sergiyboy@ukr.net

----------


## Lani

Здравствуйте!!! будьте добры у кого есть:
http://infostart.ru/public/175535/index.php
http://infostart.ru/public/203762/
Заранее ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо!)

----------


## maxges

Помогите скачать "Отчет о продажах" для 1С8.2 "Бух" http://infostart.ru/public/126591/ или аналог. Очень нужно. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## npk_katy

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/175535/index.php
http://infostart.ru/public/203762/
Спасибо!

----------


## Lani

Пожалуйста еще нужны такие обработки:
http://infostart.ru/public/176939/
http://infostart.ru/public/67761/
Перенесли из 7 в 8-ку, а а без этих обработок просто жуть.
Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## Alen55

> Пожалуйста еще нужны такие обработки:
> http://infostart.ru/public/176939/ http://infostart.ru/public/67761/
> Перенесли из 7 в 8-ку, а а без этих обработок просто жуть. Заранее огромное спасибо


Есть только 67761 *скачать*
а 176939 попросите *здесь* (большая вероятность, что помогут)

----------

alex125it (18.04.2014), Klissa (03.07.2014), Lani (13.04.2014), ZapMos (20.04.2014)

----------


## nikioioio

Помогите пож-а найти отчет для 1с 8.0 управление торговлей. По неликвидным товарам на складе (с отображением времени прибытия товаров на складе). 

Спасибо

----------


## Lani

Alen55!! вОгромное вам СПАСИБО! Вы не представляете как выручили)

----------


## Lani

http://infostart.ru/public/261471/
Может у кого найдется) заранее спасибо!

----------


## Lani

http://infostart.ru/public/171719/
вот бы еще такую:) Заранее спасибо

----------


## lexuslam

Добрый день! Помогите скачать

[1С УТ10.3] Рабочее место менеджера по продажам (подбор номенклатуры, монитор заказов) для 1С УТ10, КА, УПП, БП http://infostart.ru/public/60244/ 

очень нужно, спасибо большое, дай вам бог здоровья!

----------


## stive

Здравствуйте!
очень нужно
Справка о заработке для субсидий
http://infostart.ru/public/149629/

----------


## lexuslam

stive

    Здравствуйте!
    очень нужно
    Справка о заработке для субсидий
http://infostart.ru/public/149629/

----------

Marita (13.05.2014), stive (15.04.2014)

----------


## stive

а еще такую можете помочь скачать?
Справка о среднем заработке по видам предоставления
http://infostart.ru/public/116306/




> stive
> 
>     Здравствуйте!
>     очень нужно
>     Справка о заработке для субсидий
> http://infostart.ru/public/149629/

----------

Afftor (10.07.2016)

----------


## lexuslam

а еще такую можете помочь скачать?
Справка о среднем заработке по видам предоставления
http://infostart.ru/public/116306/

----------

Afftor (10.07.2016), stive (16.04.2014), ZapMos (20.04.2014)

----------


## Lani

http://infostart.ru/public/148085/
Загрузка в 1С приходной накладной из Excel (из счёта-фактуры).
Уж очень облегчило бы работу))
ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## nikioioio

Добрый вечер! Пожалуйста помогите найти обработку для печати из документа поступление товаров и услуг накладной с ценами реализации. Спасибо *1с8,2

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите, пожалуйста,скачать обработку для печати этикеток из справочника http://infostart.ru/public/241486/

----------


## aniv

Помогите, нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/190384/

----------


## Andan

Помогите люди добрые)
Нужна обработка по заполнению остатков в бухгалтерии 8.2 http://infostart.ru/public/167635/ :) Буду благодарен.

----------


## Sergey_51

Помогите скачать пожалуйста!
Быстрая продажа для УТ 10.3   http://infostart.ru/public/148371/

----------


## Pek

Помогите, нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/116263/
Сообщение об открытии (закрытии) счета Форма № С-09-1 от 09.06.2011 обновление 03.04.13
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Неми

Помогите пожалуйста найти обработку клиент банка с функцией распознавания платежей для 8.2.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Myzza

Продублируйте пожалуйста 70480))))

----------


## Alen55

> Продублируйте пожалуйста 70480))))


Универсальный ввод на основании (заполнение) документов  (70480) *скачать*

----------


## Veildorf

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать - http://infostart.ru/public/183766/ Перенос данных из справочников между ЛЮБЫМИ базами

---------- Post added at 14:37 ---------- Previous post was at 14:29 ----------




> Более 5000 обработок с infostart
> 
> Список обработок
> http://yadi.sk/d/469x7X3X4D4or
> 
> Сами обработки
> http://yadi.sk/d/JqFltOpt4D4lB


Здравствуйте. Пишет "Превышен лимит на скачивание файла. Скачивание файла запрещено" :( А там очень нужная обработка есть... :(((( Можете перезалить куда-нибудь?:blush:

----------


## arccos6pi

> Здравствуйте! 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать - http://infostart.ru/public/183766/ Перенос данных из справочников между ЛЮБЫМИ базами


всего-то 5400р
щас поможем:yes:

----------


## Veildorf

Она есть в "5000 обработок" - но скачать обработки нельзя :confused:

----------


## arccos6pi

> Она есть в "5000 обработок" - но скачать обработки нельзя :confused:


нет там ее

----------


## Veildorf

Ок, все равно спасибо.




> нет там ее

----------


## arccos6pi

ОбработкиОтчетыПечатныеФо  рмы.zip  (2,74 ГБ/7915 шт.)
Скорее всего там есть дубли,но перебирать лень

----------

bboy2008 (23.04.2014), staas_ya (29.04.2014), Veildorf (23.04.2014)

----------


## Veildorf

> ОбработкиОтчетыПечатныеФо  рмы.zip  (2,74 ГБ/7915 шт.)
> Скорее всего там есть дубли,но перебирать лень


Спасибо большое, посмотрю :)

----------


## arccos6pi

Перезалил
ОбработкиОтчетыПечатныеФо  рмы.zip  (2,74 ГБ/7915 шт.)
Скорее всего там есть дубли,но перебирать лень

----------

vlboy (27.04.2014), Васесуалий (06.07.2016)

----------


## Жорж

Пожалуйста, срочно нужна печатная форма акта на списание ТМЦ для БП 3.0 на 8.3
http://infostart.ru/public/197895/.
Срочно-срочно.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## habab

Пожалуйста! Срочно нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/169917/ Контроль смены пароля пользователя в 1С 8.1
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Lani

Пожалуйста, если есть возможность. Есть старая версия, в ней коф 1,10 и считает неверно, а в этих по новому расчет
http://infostart.ru/public/248257/Ра...ам.v.1.1.epf
http://infostart.ru/public/200561/
http://infostart.ru/public/73427/ для БП 2.0
Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## tifa85

Если есть возможность, пожалуйста помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/94690/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/125774/ или
http://infostart.ru/public/163805/
СПАСИБО ЗАРАНЕЕ!!!
 или на почту nata-vis85@rambler.ru

----------


## Alen55

> Если есть возможность, пожалуйста помогите скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/94690/ http://infostart.ru/public/125774/ или http://infostart.ru/public/163805/


"Печать почтовых конвертов из документов и справочников" (94960) скачать.
"Групповая печать конвертов в 1С. Возможность добавлять картинки и любые надписи" (125774)  *скачать*
"Печать на конвертах" (163805) *скачать*

----------

AlexanderTiger (26.04.2014), Lani (28.04.2014), lekhaplaton (28.04.2014), staas_ya (29.04.2014), tifa85 (25.04.2014), Елена WWW (29.04.2014)

----------


## gaga515

ОбработкиОтчетыПечатныеФо рмы.zip (2,74 ГБ/7915 шт.)
Скорее всего там есть дубли,но перебирать лень


Превышен лимит на скачивание файла. Скачивание файла запрещено.

----------


## SergSC

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/93610/
http://infostart.ru/public/75043/

----------


## Katusha90

Здравствуйте! Я когда на работу новую перешла, то были сложности с освоением программы 1С, бухгалтерской отчетностью, заполнением нужной документацией.
Я просто весь интернет перерыла чтобы найти полезные ресурсы куда можно было бы обращаться за помощью
Благо, что сайты такие есть. Самый на мой взгляд полезный это modber.ru
Вот здесь: www.modber.ru/catalog/1004 например полный каталог полезных фишек для работы есть  ;)
Это находка: Свертка остатков по бухучету, Как вывести журнал или табличную часть на печать, Отчет по состоянию проекта Короче собран: Каталог обработок, отчетов и статей по 1С - Обработки  B) Кому нужно обращайтесь!

----------

Елена WWW (29.04.2014)

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите, пожалуйста скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/93610/
> http://infostart.ru/public/75043/


"ЗУП, ЗУП КОРП внешние формы Т-11, Т-11а "Регистрация разовых начислений"" (75043)  *скачать*
"Внешняя печатная форма Т-11а для документа Регистрация разовых начислений в ЗИК БУ8 и ЗУП8" (93610) *скачать*

----------

lekhaplaton (28.04.2014), SergSC (30.04.2014), Елена WWW (29.04.2014)

----------


## habab

Повторно. Уважаемые форумчане!
Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/169917/ Контроль смены пароля пользователя в 1С 8.1.
Очень нужно. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## tatyanago

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/253881/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## krn

Здравствуйте! 

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/138951/

----------


## Елена WWW

24.03.2014 15:50 #2922
Alen55
Alen55 вне форума
Местный Alen55 пока неопределено Аватар для Alen55

Регистрация
    11.02.2011
Сообщений
    102	
Сказал(а) спасибо
    37
    Поблагодарили:
    383 раз(a) в 160 постах

По умолчанию

    Цитата Сообщение от Lani Посмотреть сообщение
    Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста очень нужны:
http://infostart.ru/public/70480/ Универсальный ввод на основании (заполнение) документов 82
http://infostart.ru/public/180459/ Требование-накладная на основании Авансового отчета. 1С 8.2: Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2
    ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО
    70480 скачать
    180459 скачать 
 Добрый вечер ! Продублируйте, пожалуйста: 180459 скачать

----------


## Alen55

> Продублируйте, пожалуйста: 180459 скачать


"Требование-накладная на основании Авансового отчета. 1С 8.2: Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0" (180459) *скачать*

----------

EVB (12.05.2014), Lani (30.05.2014), Marita (14.05.2014), Елена WWW (29.04.2014)

----------


## Елена WWW

> "Требование-накладная на основании Авансового отчета. 1С 8.2: Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0" (180459) *скачать*


Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## руина

Добрый день, помогите, очень срочно нужно скачать http://infostart.ru/public/140011/ . Буду очень признательна.

----------


## sergey_irk

> Перезалил
> ОбработкиОтчетыПечатныеФо  рмы.zip  (2,74 ГБ/7915 шт.)
> Скорее всего там есть дубли,но перебирать лень


не рабочая ссылка, перезалейти плиз

---------- Post added at 19:28 ---------- Previous post was at 19:24 ----------

*Veildorf*,
Более 5000 обработок с infostart

 Список обработок
http://yadi.sk/d/469x7X3X4D4or

 Сами обработки
http://yadi.sk/d/JqFltOpt4D4lB

пишет превышен лимит скачивания

---------- Post added at 20:22 ---------- Previous post was at 19:28 ----------

Помогите пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/95409/
 два отчета
 Валовая прибыль (РАУЗ, упр, версия 1.6).erf 
 и
 Валовая прибыль (РАУЗ, регл, версия 1.6).erf

----------


## arccos6pi

> не рабочая ссылка, перезалейти плиз


ОбработкиОтчетыПечатныеФо  рмы.zip

----------

GraySpirit (03.05.2014), Marita (15.05.2014), militos (02.05.2014), sergey_irk (01.05.2014), staas_ya (01.05.2014), Vesta (21.05.2014)

----------


## MAlexV

помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/261150/

----------


## krn

Здравствуйте! 

 Помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/138951/

----------


## x185ta

Здравствуйте, помогите обработками
Экспресс-проверка контрагентов (1C 8.2/8.3)
http://infostart.ru/public/147012/
и
Экспресс-регистрация контрагентов
http://infostart.ru/public/166049/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Lani

http://infostart.ru/public/248257/index.php
Помогите пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## al_exei

В связи с лимитом скачивания произвожу дублирование
Более 5000 обработок с infostart

Список обработок

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_0...it?usp=sharing

Сами обработки


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_0...it?usp=sharing

----------

Alen55 (06.05.2014), AlexSoft2007 (13.05.2014), bardak (30.07.2014), burda (05.06.2014), dimon_tmb (29.05.2014), EvgeniyVL (13.05.2014), gaga515 (02.09.2014), goto78 (12.06.2014), ijeko (21.01.2015), savchenkodenis (11.05.2014), Shanell (10.06.2014)

----------


## zvereval

Добрый день! Помогите скачать пожалуйста Справка-расчет "Рублевая сумма документа в иностранной валюте" http://infostart.ru/public/151388/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> В связи с лимитом скачивания произвожу дублирование
> Более 5000 обработок с infostart
> 
> Список обработок
> http://yadi.sk/d/zAPBQkgQPDJBo
> 
> Сами обработки
> http://yadi.sk/d/27na4nbnPDJ4g


На скачивание обработок по ссылке вашей превышен лимит.. прошу вас перезалейте..

----------


## zvereval

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/151388/ , в архиве al_exei ее нет!

----------


## Alen55

> помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/151388/ , в архиве al_exei ее нет!


Я же Вам советовала (в личке на Nado) куда можно обратиться за помощью.
*Здесь* должны помочь (но уже только завтра).

----------


## jackyz

помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/121075/
спасибо

----------


## Alen55

> помогите скачатьhttp://infostart.ru/public/121075/


"Пакетное удаление помеченных объектов (Модифицированная)" (121075) *скачать*

----------


## al_exei

В связи с лимитом скачивания произвожу дублирование
Более 5000 обработок с infostart

Список обработок

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_0...it?usp=sharing

Сами обработки


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_0...it?usp=sharing

----------

cmw23 (07.05.2014), giigor (30.07.2014), rosys2 (28.11.2014), sergey_irk (07.05.2014), Touch_of_soul (07.05.2014), Unknown132 (16.11.2016)

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать, буду очень признателен:

http://infostart.ru/public/86851/

Заранее спасибо

----------

sergey_irk (07.05.2014)

----------


## виктор

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/149347/ Очень нужно

----------


## alena_kazan

день добрый. нужна обработка "поиск и удаление объектов" для управляемого приложения

----------


## arccos6pi

> день добрый. нужна обработка "поиск и удаление объектов" для управляемого приложения


а стандартная чем не устраивает?

----------


## mavros79

> Перезалил
> ОбработкиОтчетыПечатныеФо  рмы.zip  (2,74 ГБ/7915 шт.)
> Скорее всего там есть дубли,но перебирать лень


ни  у кого нет активной ссылки на данный архивИ?

---------- Post added at 16:16 ---------- Previous post was at 16:15 ----------

у кого нить есть 
http://infostart.ru/public/261742/
И 
очень надо !!!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> ни  у кого нет активной ссылки на данный архивИ?


http://f-bit.ru/431901

----------

alex125it (19.05.2014), buhpg (07.08.2014), lekhaplaton (13.05.2014), mavros79 (11.05.2014)

----------


## AngelBlack

Люди добрые помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/198817/ Акт сверки для группы контрагентов для 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия

----------


## VladVirus

> http://f-bit.ru/431901


Доброго времени суток.
Не открывается... 
Сервер не найден

Firefox не может найти сервер f-bit.ru.

    Проверьте, не допущена ли ошибка при наборе адреса, например, ww.example.com вместо www.example.com
    Если ни одна страница не загружается – проверьте настройки соединения с Интернетом.
    Если компьютер или сеть защищены межсетевым экраном или прокси-сервером – убедитесь, что Firefox разрешён выход в Интернет.

----------


## Nik02031

Добрый день, помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/144205/ -записка-расчет при предоставлении отпуска

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день, помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/144205/ -записка-расчет при предоставлении отпуска


"Внешняя печатная форма Т-60 (Записка-расчет о предоставлении отпуска) для документа «Отпуска организаций» 8.2 ЗУП 2.5" (144205) есть *здесь*

----------


## mavros79

> ни  у кого нет активной ссылки на данный архивИ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:16 ---------- Previous post was at 16:15 ----------
> 
> у кого нить есть 
> http://infostart.ru/public/261742/
> 
> Нету у никого И 
> очень надо !!!!!


Очень надоть. 
Спасибки заранее.

----------


## Nik02031

> "Внешняя печатная форма Т-60 (Записка-расчет о предоставлении отпуска) для документа «Отпуска организаций» 8.2 ЗУП 2.5" (144205) есть *здесь*


По вашей ссылке перешла. Там только описание данной формы, а как ее скачать?

----------


## Alen55

> По вашей ссылке перешла. Там только описание данной формы, а как ее скачать?


Зарегистрируйтесь. Спуститесь почти в конец страницы, в сером прямоугольнике нажмите зелёную стрелку.

----------

Nik02031 (13.05.2014)

----------


## Nik02031

Спасибо, все получилось.
Возможно у кого-то есть внешняя форма записка-расчет при увольнении Т-61, которую можно подключить к приказу об увольнении?

----------


## lekhaplaton

у кого нить есть
http://infostart.ru/public/261742/

Нету у никого И
очень надо !!!!!


http://f-bit.ru/436982

----------

mavros79 (28.05.2014)

----------


## -=Maxim=-

Люди!!! Выручайте! Нужно качнуть http://infostart.ru/public/94166/.
Заранее благодарен...

----------


## BigAnn

Прошу помочь!
http://infostart.ru/public/201660/
http://infostart.ru/public/21260/
http://infostart.ru/public/145228/

Спасибо!

----------


## Algiz

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого возможность скачать Валовая прибыль с выводом цен закупки, цен продажи и наценки для УТП ред. 1.2
http://infostart.ru/public/266731/

----------


## ion4

Помогите пожалуйста скачать справку в центр занятости населения
http://infostart.ru/public/198838/
Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## Nadejda

Помогите скачать пожалуйста  http://infostart.ru/public/75020/

----------


## sarcus

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой 
Выгрузка на счета зарплатных карт для сбербанка формат dbf ЗКБУ (8.2) - http://infostart.ru/public/137103/

----------


## ren12

Очень нужен отчет для 1с 8.2 комплексная автоматизация - взаиморасчеты с контрагентами что бы было видно привязка оплат к реализациям. И что бы можно было поставить условием отбора дополнительное свойство документа. Может у кого есть. Помогите.

----------


## sont

А это твоя разработка ? 
Чтобы сюда ссылки выкладывать ?

----------


## Pilipino

Ошибся...

----------


## AngelBlack

Люди добрые помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/198817/ Акт сверки для группы контрагентов для 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия

----------


## 4mik

Помогите, пожалуйста,  скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/137574/ - Сводные проводки по документу
http://infostart.ru/public/102438/ - Перераспределение суммовых отрицательных остатков по счету 

буду очень благодарен...

----------


## garipova2003

Помогите, пожалуйста. может уже у кого есть, документ в 1С: ЗУП 8.2 документ "Изменение штатного расписания" (подобно этому http://infostart.ru/public/255540/). Буду очень признательная!!! Почта: garipova2003@list.ru

----------


## Alyonushka_555

Здравствуйте!!

Пожалуйста подскажите как я могу групповой обработкой изменить единицу измерения для группы товаровИ Не хочется каждый товар вручную обрабатывать. 

Каким обработчиком это делаетсяИ? Вносили товар без единицы измерения, а сейчас нужно их все исправить. 

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Lani

Начисление процентов по кредитам и займам для БП 2.0 для 8.2
.epf Именно от	26.03.14 Пожалуйста помогите. Эта самая лучшая обработка по займам. Спасибо

----------


## 4mik

Наверно повторюсь, но очень нужно: http://infostart.ru/public/102438/ - Перераспределение суммовых отрицательных остатков по счету

за http://infostart.ru/public/137574/ - Сводные проводки по документу,  большое спасибо

ну и возможно у кого есть http://infostart.ru/public/206555/ - Универсальный реестр документов с возможностью вывода данных из табличных частей, только не для управляемых форм

буду очень благодарен

ЗЫ.
кто ищет разработки с http://infostart.ru, посмотрите на http://stop1c.ru, возможно что для себя найдете...

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите, пожалуйста,  скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/137574/ - Сводные проводки по документу
> http://infostart.ru/public/102438/ - Перераспределение суммовых отрицательных остатков по счету


Есть только "Сводные проводки по документу" (137574) *скачать*

----------


## bboy2008

Кто может помогите
http://infostart.ru/public/175124/

----------


## t-a-v

Будьте добры! Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/102982/
Спасибо

----------


## NEDA

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/264496/
http://infostart.ru/public/275333/
http://infostart.ru/public/156520/
http://infostart.ru/public/82964/

----------


## Olegato

помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/254904/

----------


## Lani

http://infostart.ru/public/172819/
Групповая печать формы КМ-6 (Справка-отчет кассира-операциониста)
http://infostart.ru/public/169636/
http://infostart.ru/public/15090/
http://infostart.ru/public/92908/
Пожалуйста, очень нужно. Спасибо большое!!

----------


## Vad344

Помогите скачать...
http://infostart.ru/public/79680/
История изменений объекта - обработка для подсистемы "Контроль изменения данных"
Спасибо

----------


## Suncho

Очень нужна обработочка http://infostart.ru/public/281276/ 
Быстрый ввод контрагентов и организаций по данным ФНС (для обычных форм) 
заранее благодарен! suncho25@list.ru

----------


## Alyonushka_555

Добрый день!

Подскажите где найти обработку для 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2 следующего вида: http://infostart.ru/public/90348/ 

Нужно чтобы была возможность включать движения документа и структуру подчинения (т.е. если это покупатель, то привязка к счету реализации, оплаты, и т.д.)

Буду очень признательна
;)

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите скачать...http://infostart.ru/public/79680/
> История изменений объекта - обработка для подсистемы "Контроль изменения данных"
> Спасибо


*скачать*

----------

alex125it (16.06.2014), anna101010 (11.08.2014), NikAntonina (10.06.2014)

----------


## sever4love

ОбработкиОтчетыПечатныеФо рмы.zip (2,74 ГБ/7915 шт.)
перезалейте пожалуйста данный файл на доступный файлообменник, по тем ссылкам по которым он предоставлен на него никак не выйти.

---------- Post added at 13:01 ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 ----------

а как вы скачиваете с сайта stop1c.ru?

---------- Post added at 13:16 ---------- Previous post was at 13:01 ----------

Не сразу увидел кнопочку "регистрация", вопрос снят.

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/252160/ - остатки отпусков для ЗуП 2.5

спасибо

----------


## Olegato

Друзья,  вся надежда на вас, помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/254904/

----------


## @net

Очень нужна загрузка из exsel в 1с 8.3

----------


## arccos6pi

> Очень нужна загрузка из exsel в 1с 8.3


открывайте под обычным приложением для 8.2

----------


## @net

> открывайте под обычным приложением для 8.2


 она не открывается, вернее открывается пустой...наверно что то не так делаю

----------


## arccos6pi

> она не открывается, вернее открывается пустой...наверно что то не так делаю





> открывайте *под обычным приложением* для 8.2


а вы запускаете под управляемым
http://1c-sfera.ru/index.php/adminis...o-prilozheniya

----------

@net (16.06.2014), nattalli (16.06.2014)

----------


## nattalli

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/143491/ , очень нужен расчетный лист для ЗБУ с показателями - по цифрой 2.
Спасибо

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/143491/ , очень нужен расчетный лист для ЗБУ с показателями - по цифрой 2.
> Спасибо


эээххх,на последние стартмани:D
143491_Расчетные листки организаций для ЗиКБУ 8 (маленькие, с выводом показателей, подряд 2 экз).erf

----------

ben.tim (16.07.2014), Kaniman (25.06.2014), nattalli (18.06.2014), Маруся18 (01.11.2014), Яшар (15.09.2014)

----------


## xlmel

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста  http://infostart.ru/public/203534/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Nata0663

Здравствуйте!!!

http://infostart.ru/public/198530/ Помогите, пожалуйста скачать, ни где не могу найти похожее распределение...

Спасибо!!!

----------


## bboy2008

Кто может помогите ABC анализ УТ 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/175124/

----------


## mact1

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/140002/, 
спасибо!

----------


## Draw26

Помогите пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/61676/

Спасибо большое заранее!

---------- Post added at 09:58 ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 ----------

Или вот эту http://infostart.ru/public/81468/

Спасибо.

----------


## ElDgy

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, очень нужна http://infostart.ru/public/78632/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, очень нужна http://infostart.ru/public/78632/


http://f-bit.ru/465475

----------

ch09 (24.07.2014)

----------


## ElDgy

> http://f-bit.ru/465475


Похоже, но тут нет настройки на что заменять... Не совсем то...

----------


## arccos6pi

> Похоже, но тут нет настройки на что заменять... Не совсем то...


вы серьезно?

----------

ElDgy (20.06.2014)

----------


## ElDgy

Ну на скрине настроек больше... И по логике - что выбирать и какое субконто на кое заменять...

---------- Post added at 19:51 ---------- Previous post was at 19:47 ----------

Беру свои слова обратно... Большое спасибо, там именно это выложено... то что на скрине не соответствует выложенному.

----------


## safit

скачайте плиз http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item2894.html

----------


## nikolasoft

Добрый вечер, нужен отчет для УТ Украина по просроченной дебиторской задолженности

----------


## EVROSTANDART

Всем привет!
Нужен акт об оказании услуг для УТ10.3 (1С8.3) с полными реквизитами контрагентов.
Если у кого есть, прошу скинуть ссылку или лично в почту evro611@mail.ru/

----------


## emogot22

Добрый день, многоуважаемые, помогите плз. найти\скачать http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item2011.html

----------


## dotPRICE.ru

Сервис dotPRICE.ru позволяет пользователям основных типовых конфигураций 1С:Предприятие 8.2 в течение нескольких минут создать собственный, готовый к использованию интернет-магазин.
Регистрация не требуется.

----------

alex125it (25.06.2014)

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Доброе время суток!
Может кто поможет получить "Распознаем штрих-коды QR, EAN-13, PDF 417 и др. с помошью веб камеры"
http://infostart.ru/public/157814/
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Alyonushka_555

Добрый день!!

Нужна обработка/внешняя печатная форма для создания счета на оплату с печатью и подписью организации на фирменном бланке. 
Есть на инфостарте http://infostart.ru/public/122294/
но это демонстрационная версия. 

Может кто-то пользуется другойИ 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия.

----------

skom (30.06.2014)

----------


## oleg007

Помогите скачать или может у кого что похожее есть, помогите очень надо.
http://infostart.ru/public/170300/  Журнал-Ордер по 50 счету
Спасибо!

----------


## lazarsr

Помогите скачать или у кого что похожее есть, помогите.
http://infostart.ru/public/120093/ Приход по реализации минус остаток
или http://infostart.ru/public/75196/
Спасибо!

----------


## skom

Скачайте пжлста
http://infostart.ru/public/120565/

и

http://infostart.ru/public/82481/

----------


## ikalichkin

А можно пожалуйста повторить V8Reader. Ну нигдешеньки нету!

----------


## skom

Отбой

---------- Post added at 11:16 ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 ----------




> Скачайте пжлста
> http://infostart.ru/public/120565/
> 
> и
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/82481/


Отбой

----------


## gurtas39

Народ, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Регламентированную отчетность последней за последний квартал для 1С 7.7 и 8.2....

----------


## Наиля220103-79

помогите скачать очень надо http://infostart.ru/public/115669/index.php

----------


## Наиля220103-79

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/16327/

----------


## Наиля220103-79

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/190303/

http://infostart.ru/public/276164/

----------


## andleb

Коллеги, 
помогите пжл скачать http://infostart.ru/public/181983/
Кто-то залил мегафайл, теперь постоянно out of memory...

----------


## gurtas39

Киньте плиз ссылки на Регламентированную отчетность 1С 8.2 2й квартал 2014г......очень надо....)

----------


## Игорь Орлов

Здравствуйте. Большая просьба - скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/137093/

----------


## света1969

куплю стармани   a.c.a@list.ru

----------


## Gotics

Добрый день
ищу Печать этикеток (настраиваемые макеты) http://infostart.ru/public/194013/ 
Спасибо

----------


## slavabatov

Здравствуйте.
Нужна печатная форма Поступление товаров с розничными ценами и процентом наценки для УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/288597/
Спасибо.

----------


## Hron21

Универсальная загрузка табличной части из Excel для УТ 11.1 (Управляемая форма)
http://infostart.ru/public/103546/

----------


## Alen55

> помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/16327/


"Отрицательные остатки на счете 41.01 с документодвижением (код открыт)" (16327) *скачать*

---------- Post added at 13:54 ---------- Previous post was at 13:51 ----------




> Здравствуйте. Большая просьба - скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/137093/


 "Кассовая книга, Управление небольшой фирмой" (137093) *скачать*

----------

AlexanderTiger (15.07.2014), ch09 (24.07.2014), lekhaplaton (01.09.2014), Masik777 (14.08.2014), NikAntonina (10.07.2014)

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите Выгрузка зп в сбербанк
http://infostart.ru/public/122502/

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите Выгрузка зп в сбербанк
> http://infostart.ru/public/122502/


"Выгрузка в сбербанк в формате dbf для 8.2" (122502) *скачать*

----------

alex125it (14.07.2014), alex_phantom (29.07.2014), bboy2008 (10.07.2014), Kaniman (13.09.2014), lekhaplaton (01.09.2014), Masik777 (14.08.2014)

----------


## Редмонд

Здравствуйте. У кого есть Загрузка - выгрузка данных из КА 1.1. в БУХ2.0 и БУХ3.0 , поделитесь, пожалуйста!!
 (Выгрузка документов из типовой конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" релиз 1.1.49.1 и загрузка в типовую «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 2.0 для платформы 8.2 и «Бухгалтерия предприятия» редакции 3.0 для платформы 8.3). 
Веду ИП на ОСНО, узнала, что в КА не формируется КУДиР (Книга учета доходов и расходов), а также отчет 3-НДФЛ и 4-НДФЛ. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Жорж

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/277913/ - Материальный отчет для Бухгалтерии 3.0
http://infostart.ru/public/255726/ - Кассовая книга с отбором по субсчетам кассы (50) для БП 3.0
Благодарю.

----------

avryazan2000 (15.08.2014)

----------


## cemen82

Уважаемые форумчане!
Очень нужна внешняя печатная форма для БП 3.0 (Платформа 8.3) - печать заявления на выдачу денежных средств в подотчет (прикрепляется к расходному кассовому ордеру). Раньше, когда стояла платформа 8.2 пользовался вот этой. Обновился до 8.3 и не идет. Может, кто-нибудь поможет с формой, или подправит эту для использования на платф.8.3 
https://yadi.sk/d/YaQNeAg3WhTpa
Помогите плиз:confused:

----------

avryazan2000 (15.08.2014)

----------


## veraperev

Очень Вас прошу выслать мне выгрузку  данных из ут в бп у меня есть она, но выходит ошибка Ошибка в обработчике события ПередВыгрузкой (свойства)
	ПКО                    =  СчетФактураВыданный  (Документ: Счет-фактура выданный)
	ПКС                    =  23  (НаАванс --> ВидСчетаФактуры)
	Объект                 =  Счет-фактура выданный 000000000193 от 01.06.2014 12:22:42  (Счет-фактура выданный)
	СвойствоПриемника      =  ВидСчетаФактуры  (ПеречислениеСсылка.ВидСче  таФактурыВыставленного)
	Обработчик             =  ПередВыгрузкойСвойства
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Поле объекта не обнаружено (НаАванс)
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (1)
	КодСообщения           =  55

Ошибка при выгрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (1694)}: Ошибка в обработчике события ПередВыгрузкой (свойства)
	ПКО                    =  СчетФактураВыданный  (Документ: Счет-фактура выданный)
	ПКС                    =  23  (НаАванс --> ВидСчетаФактуры)
	Объект                 =  Счет-фактура выданный 000000000193 от 01.06.2014 12:22:42  (Счет-фактура выданный)
	СвойствоПриемника      =  ВидСчетаФактуры  (ПеречислениеСсылка.ВидСче  таФактурыВыставленного)
	Обработчик             =  ПередВыгрузкойСвойства
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Поле объекта не обнаружено (НаАванс)
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (1)
	КодСообщения           =  55

----------


## Светялчок

http://infostart.ru/public/242593/
Как закрыть надоедливые окна, открывающиеся при старте
СПАСИБО!

http://infostart.ru/public/189124/
График платежей для УТ 10.3
Спасибо!

----------


## Lani

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста: 
http://infostart.ru/public/261450 Пакетное формирование документов поступления на основании документов реализации
http://infostart.ru/public/15026/
Спасибо!!!!! заранее

----------


## Andan

Ребятаааааа, вопрос жизни) Помогите кому не трудно скачать обработку по анализу закрытия счетов 62 и 76АВ http://infostart.ru/public/179519/
Буду очень благодарен, моя электронка andan1991@yandex.ru

----------


## shamen

Люди, качните плиз "УПП 1.3 - Закрытие месяца (быстрый доступ и контроль)" http://infostart.ru/public/237237/

----------


## kubanets

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/151015/
Товарный чек для 1С: УТ 10.3
Или может есть у кого-нибудь внешняя печатная форма или обработка такая для торговли 10.3

----------


## kubanets

Нашел! 
Обработка https://yadi.sk/d/b3jPxrgBWvpf9
Внешняя печатная форма https://yadi.sk/d/k0c_YK71Wvpfs
Может кому-то еще пригодится.

----------

borisusman (15.03.2015), lekhaplaton (09.08.2014), NikAntonina (20.07.2014), Жорж (24.07.2014)

----------


## TocTbIP

Помогите разобраться. Добавляю печать товарного чека мне выдает ошибку Значение не является значением объектного типа (Выбрать). Как быть?

----------


## kalulkin

http://infostart.ru/public/21814/
Спасите, пожалуйста!!!! Нету времени больше работать!!!

----------


## flik30

Уважаемые форумчане!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/146763/

----------


## Usoup1C

Доброго времени суток, люди добрые помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/121850/
Две обработки проверки переноса данных НДФЛ (ЗИК в ЗУП)
Zelimhan199495@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## PanzerS

Просьба скачать http://infostart.ru/public/280244/ Долго искал вменяемую форму корректировки долга, нашел, а начальство жопится на абонемент

----------


## Alen55

> Доброго времени суток, люди добрые помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/121850/
> Две обработки проверки переноса данных НДФЛ (ЗИК в ЗУП) Zelimhan199495@mail.ru Заранее спасибо


"Перенос данных о предоставленных стандартных и социальных вычетах по НДФЛ" (121850) *скачать*

----------

lekhaplaton (09.08.2014)

----------


## cemen82

Помогите плиз. Печатная форма перестала работать после обновления платформы. Выдает ошибку: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ответственные лица). Поправьте пожалуйста обработку, кто умеет. 1с Предприятие 8.3.5.1068 БП 3.0.34.11 https://yadi.sk/d/a6vifJKQYjZ2f

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите плиз. Печатная форма перестала работать после обновления платформы. Выдает ошибку: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ответственные лица). Поправьте пожалуйста обработку, кто умеет. 1с Предприятие 8.3.5.1068 БП 3.0.34.11 https://yadi.sk/d/a6vifJKQYjZ2f


давайте удаленку,лень ради одной печатной формы ставить буху 3,0

----------


## skynik1

Просьба скачать http://infostart.ru/public/95788/ форму м-29, буду благодарен очень

----------


## scorper22

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/172894/
Спасибо!

----------


## softbear

Обновите УТ и БП и будет вам счастье.
Ругается потому что либо в УТ либо в БП нет значения перечисления ВидСчетаФактурыВыставленн  ого "НаАванс", можно кстати добавить вручную в конфигуацию

----------


## qqqqqq1

Помогите скачать пожалуйста

http://infostart.ru/public/125587/

----------


## sever4love

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/88785/

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/125587/


"Расшифровка расчета проводок по счетам 09 и 77" (125587) *скачать*

----------

lekhaplaton (09.08.2014), NikAntonina (08.08.2014)

----------


## AVK_Alex

Здравствуйте!
Встречал кто-нибудь такое чудо: 
1С 8 Управляемые формы. Транспортная логистика. Яндекс. Автоматическое планирование доставки заказов.
http://www.1c-logist.com.ua

очень хочется пощупать...

----------


## anna101010

Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста скачать "Печать спецификации номенклатуры" http://infostart.ru/public/159471/

----------


## Coolvic

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/183613/
http://infostart.ru/public/160376/
http://infostart.ru/public/86021/

----------


## Masik777

> Кто может помогите ABC анализ УТ 10.3
> http://infostart.ru/public/175124/


Может подойдет- http://rghost.ru/57467895

---------- Post added at 19:41 ---------- Previous post was at 19:38 ----------




> Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста скачать "Печать спецификации номенклатуры" http://infostart.ru/public/159471/


Посмотрите, может подойдет это - http://rghost.ru/57467934

----------

anna101010 (15.08.2014), ben.tim (07.09.2014), lekhaplaton (01.09.2014), staas_ya (19.08.2014)

----------


## олечкад

Добрый день! Ни у кого нет обработки по расчету процентов по займам? http://infostart.ru/public/73427/

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день! Ни у кого нет обработки по расчету процентов по займам? http://infostart.ru/public/73427/


"Начисление процентов по кредитам и займам для БП 1.6 и БП 2.0" (73427) есть *здесь*

----------

Galla (10.09.2014), олечкад (19.08.2014)

----------


## олечкад

> "Требование-накладная на основании Авансового отчета. 1С 8.2: Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0" (180459) *скачать*


Выложите, пжлста, заново, а то ссылка не работает.

----------


## Alen55

> Выложите, пжлста, заново, а то ссылка не работает.


"Требование-накладная на основании Авансового отчета. 1С 8.2: Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0" (180459) *скачать*

----------

gaga515 (02.09.2014), lekhaplaton (01.09.2014), staas_ya (19.08.2014), олечкад (19.08.2014)

----------


## e88kim

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/62331/index.php

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать такую печатную форму "Лимитно-заборная карта" -  http://infostart.ru/public/128048/

----------


## amolokov

Добрый день!
помогите пожалуйста скачать Исправленная Справка-расчет "Оценочные обязательства" ЗУП
http://infostart.ru/public/269708/

----------


## Demon1978

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/262750/
Внешняя печатная форма Чек ККМ для фискального регистратора.

----------


## lenaonly

http://infostart.ru/public/254114/
Добрый день. Скачайте, пожалуйста, "Возраст" остатков номенклатуры.
Благодарю.

----------


## Alex_a_bes

Доброго времени суток.
Может у кого есть, поделитесь плиз обработкой: Мегапрайс: Рабочее место менеджера по продажам (подбор номенклатуры, МОНИТОР ЗАКАЗОВ) для 1С УТ10

----------


## RЕкатерина

Помогите скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/19142/

Спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите скачать:
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/19142/
> 
> Спасибо


Немного по остаткам. http://rghost.ru/57722530  Может подойдет что...

----------

alex125it (29.08.2014), bromus (07.12.2014), lekhaplaton (01.09.2014), RЕкатерина (01.09.2014), vikruchkoff (28.08.2014)

----------


## RЕкатерина

[QUOTE=Masik777;397197]Немного по остаткам. http://rghost.ru/57722530  Может подойдет что...[

спасибо

----------


## ion4

Пожалуйста помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/269421/
Спасибо!

----------


## egilya

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/89055/ 
Внешняя форма закупочного акта для УТ

----------


## flik30

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/146763/
Выгрузка начислений из ЗУП8 в Райффайзен банк

----------


## fiyona

Помогите, пожалуйста  http://infostart.ru/public/94855/ - Анализ продаж и оборачиваемости для УТ 11

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите, пожалуйста  http://infostart.ru/public/94855/ - Анализ продаж и оборачиваемости для УТ 11


"Анализ продаж и оборачиваемости для УТ 10.3, УТ 11" (94855_3) *скачать*

----------

alex125it (11.09.2014), fiyona (11.09.2014), kylek72gol (15.10.2014), Masik777 (18.09.2014)

----------


## fiyona

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## NEDA

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обработку: Ценник для бухгалтерии 3.0
http://infostart.ru/public/269924/
http://infostart.ru/public/191701/
http://infostart.ru/public/283566/
Заранее, Спасибо!

----------


## ykvbch

Посмотрите, наверно это: 


> Помогите, пожалуйста  http://infostart.ru/public/94855/ - Анализ продаж и оборачиваемости для УТ 11




---------- Post added at 10:26 ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 ----------

посмотрите, наверно это : http://rghost.ru/57971062



> Помогите, пожалуйста  http://infostart.ru/public/94855/ - Анализ продаж и оборачиваемости для УТ 11

----------


## Kaniman

> "Выгрузка в сбербанк в формате dbf для 8.2" (122502) *скачать*


А есть вторая -  	
Выгрузка_DBF (бюджет) ?

----------


## Яшар

помогите скачать Справка о средней зарплате в Россельхозбанк для ЗУП 2.5 - http://infostart.ru/public/70484/

скиньте на почту diik-derbent@mail.ru
Спасибо большое!!

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
Нужны вот эти обработки
http://infostart.ru/public/258965/
http://infostart.ru/public/274744/index.php

Спасибо большое!

----------


## ddron07

Добрый день!

Скиньте, пожалуйста, эту обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/76499/
Спасибо

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день!
> Скиньте, пожалуйста, эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/76499/ Спасибо


Очистка регистра сведений "Версии объектов" (76499) *скачать* (версия без добавления возможности прерывания по Ctrl+Break, т.е. не обновленная).

----------

ddron07 (16.09.2014), Tisa (21.11.2014)

----------


## habab

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку 
http://infostart.ru/public/19419/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Алёныч

Здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста помогите скачать, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/78701/
Справка о средней заработной плате в службу занятости - НОВАЯ ФОРМА

----------


## stigmata188

Доброго времени суток.. очень хочется заиметь вот эту обработку
Редактирование проводок для 8.2.
Ее раньше сюда выкладывали, но ссылка на Я.диск уже не действительна. видимо удалили..

вот ссылка на обработку.. нужна для 8.2.
http://infostart.ru/public/95349/

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/19419/ Заранее спасибо.


*"[1С УТ10] Продажа между своими фирмами (интеркомпани) для 1С УТ10, КА, УПП."* (19419) 
И хотя эта обработка "C 15-05-2014 Обработка снята с продаж и теперь раздается бесплатно!" на инфостарте за неё просят sm.
А вот *здесь* действительно, после регистрациии, можно скачать бесплатно.

---------- Post added at 13:41 ---------- Previous post was at 13:37 ----------




> Здравствуйте!
> Пожалуйста помогите скачать, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/78701/
> Справка о средней заработной плате в службу занятости - НОВАЯ ФОРМА


*"Справка о средней заработной плате в службу занятости - НОВАЯ ФОРМА"* (78701) *скачать*

---------- Post added at 13:47 ---------- Previous post was at 13:41 ----------




> Доброго времени суток.. очень хочется заиметь вот эту обработку Редактирование проводок для 8.2.
> Ее раньше сюда выкладывали, но ссылка на Я.диск уже не действительна. видимо удалили.. вот ссылка на обработку.. нужна для 8.2. http://infostart.ru/public/95349/


*"Редактирование проводок 8.2"* (95349) *скачать*

----------

alex125it (23.09.2014), anna n (22.09.2014), macrony (20.09.2014), Masik777 (18.09.2014), NikAntonina (19.09.2014), staas_ya (26.09.2014), stepa2 (02.12.2014), Suchov (18.10.2014), Tisa (21.11.2014), Алёныч (22.09.2014), Никол_ай (29.11.2014)

----------


## stigmata188

Спасибо большое

----------


## mdisel

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку:
*Акт сверки по счет-фактурам для БП* 
http://infostart.ru/public/96094/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку: *Акт сверки по счет-фактурам для БП* 
> http://infostart.ru/public/96094/ Заранее спасибо.


Может эти подойдут: *Внешняя печатная форма акта сверки с комментариями*  ,(для БП 1.6, БП 2.0, КА 1.1) ,*Акт Сверки Взаиморасчетов* , *Акт сверки взаиморасчетов с контрагентами БП 2.0* или *Акт сверки взаиморасчетов с расшифровкой реализации* .

----------

Klissa (09.10.2014), Masik777 (18.09.2014), npp2202 (16.03.2015), staas_ya (26.09.2014), Алёныч (22.09.2014)

----------


## mdisel

> Может эти подойдут


Спасибо, но к сожалению это все не то... 
Тут именно необходимо, чтобы вместо документов, где есть счет-фактуры, выводить *подчинённые счёт-фактуры*
Поэтому просьба на Акт сверки по счет-фактурам для БП http://infostart.ru/public/96094/ остается в силе...

----------


## anna n

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/99750/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lenokk

Срочно нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/96196/. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/99750/
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/58160949

----------

alex125it (23.09.2014), anna n (23.09.2014), Tisa (21.11.2014), Никол_ай (29.11.2014)

----------


## NEDA

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
Сторно любого документа УТ 10.3, Розница 1.0
http://infostart.ru/public/124838/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## EVB

Здравствуйте, очень надо http://infostart.ru/public/164110/ Спасибо.

----------


## Alen55

> Здравствуйте, очень надо http://infostart.ru/public/164110/ Спасибо.


"Журнал учета личных карточек (форма Т-2) граждан, пребывающих в запасе" (164110) *скачать*

---------- Post added at 12:32 ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 ----------




> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать: Сторно любого документа УТ 10.3, Розница 1.0 http://infostart.ru/public/124838/ Заранее спасибо.


"Сторно любого документа УТ 10.3, Розница 1.0" (124838) *скачать*

----------

EVB (24.09.2014), lekhaplaton (14.10.2014), NikAntonina (25.09.2014), staas_ya (26.09.2014)

----------


## EVB

Здравствуйте, может кто-нибудь поможет http://infostart.ru/public/162000/ Спасибо

----------


## tagiop

Здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
"Настраиваемое кнопочное меню товаров в управляемых формах"http://infostart.ru/public/158261/index.php?ID=158261?logout=yes
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## veraperev

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать:прайс лист для ут 11 (239533,100565,185839) хотя бы одну из перечисленных. Очень буду Вам благодарна!!! Очень нужно!

----------


## chag

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/262004/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:прайс лист для ут 11 (239533,100565,185839) хотя бы одну из перечисленных. Очень буду Вам благодарна!!! Очень нужно!


Ток это..- http://rghost.ru/58287694

---------- Post added at 22:22 ---------- Previous post was at 22:13 ----------




> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/262004/


Есть немного, может подойдет - http://rghost.ru/58287919

----------

alex125it (01.10.2014), lekhaplaton (14.10.2014), Никол_ай (29.11.2014)

----------


## kindzer

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/299244/ 
Это реестр почтовых переводов по новой форме 112эп

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/299244/ 
> Это реестр почтовых переводов по новой форме 112эп


что было - если не то - сорри..http://rghost.ru/58319596 дополнил - http://rghost.ru/58320562

----------

kindzer (02.10.2014), lekhaplaton (14.10.2014)

----------


## kindzer

> что было - если не то - сорри..http://rghost.ru/58319596


 Спасибо. Это ф.112эю. Может пригодится.
Я сам не так давно делал Ф.114-Э , но тут форма страшная в 112эп

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго времени суток.
> Может у кого есть, поделитесь плиз обработкой: Мегапрайс: Рабочее место менеджера по продажам (подбор номенклатуры, МОНИТОР ЗАКАЗОВ) для 1С УТ10


вот немного, что было - http://rghost.ru/58323080

---------- Post added at 23:42 ---------- Previous post was at 23:29 ----------




> Спасибо. Это ф.112эю. Может пригодится.
> Я сам не так давно делал Ф.114-Э , но тут форма страшная в 112эп


Держи, может подойдет. Еле нашел) - http://rghost.ru/58323787
Вроде имеется косяк - "Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПолучитьРабочуюДату) ".. Сам не проверял

----------

ilizium (11.12.2014), lekhaplaton (14.10.2014), staas_ya (14.10.2014)

----------


## kindzer

неплохая обработка! куча реестров...
правда тут бланк почтового перевода ф.112,а нужен ф.112ЭП как здесь http://infostart.ru/public/299244/

----------


## Grios

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/281125/ Требование-накладная с ценой и суммой для УТ 10.3 или что то подобное, чтобы из документа перемещение товара можно было вывести накладную на перемещение, чтобы в ней стояла итоговая сумма по накладной
http://infostart.ru/public/204038/-Приход товара в НТТ в ценах закупки и продажи для УТ 10.3 (Внешний отчет)

----------


## serge_focus

Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/295021/
Спасибо!

----------


## LegeArtis

Буду очень признателен. StartManager 1.3
http://infostart.ru/public/274485/

----------


## tar111

Здравствуйте!

помогите, плиз, скачать отчет http://infostart.ru/public/302702/

Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## LegeArtis

> Помогите скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/295021/
> Спасибо!


Спасибо не надо уже нашел. Если кому нужно то вот https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f678719...Setup13216.exe

---------- Post added at 10:10 ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 ----------




> Буду очень признателен. StartManager 1.3
> http://infostart.ru/public/274485/


Спасибо не надо уже нашел. Если кому нужно то вот https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f678719...Setup13216.exe

----------

ezel (18.10.2014), lekhaplaton (22.10.2014), Masik777 (27.10.2014), savchenkodenis (21.10.2014), serge_focus (22.10.2014)

----------


## amolokov

Добрый день!
помогите пожалуйста скачать файл Внешняя печатная форма "Производственный отчет" для документа "Отчет производства за смену" УПП 1.3

http://infostart.ru/public/262154/

пополню ваш телефон на 100 рублей.

----------


## serge_focus

Спасибо конечно, но я так и не понял как скачать и - на два запроса - один одинаковый екзешник - как это понятьИ

---------- Post added at 11:28 ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 ----------




> Спасибо не надо уже нашел. Если кому нужно то вот https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f678719...Setup13216.exe
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:10 ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 ----------
> 
> 
> Спасибо не надо уже нашел. Если кому нужно то вот https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f678719...Setup13216.exe


Спасибо конечно, но я так и не понял как скачать и - на два запроса - один одинаковый екзешник - как это понятьИ

----------


## ddron07

Помогите скачать внешний отчет http://infostart.ru/public/251995/
Спасибо

----------


## Tisa

Помогите скачать infostart.ru/public/83563/

----------


## Светулек

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать для 1с77 торговля и склад-универсальный передаточный документ вот отсюда:http://infostart.ru/public/273622/

----------


## x185ta

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста обработкой http://catalog.it032.ru/public/274167/. Спасибо.

----------


## Бухбрат

Здравствуйте! Подскажите где можно взять внешние печатные формы для 1С 8.2 бухгалтерия? В частности нужна КС 2, может у кого есть?!

---------- Post added at 08:00 ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 ----------

...редакция 2.0

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите где можно взять внешние печатные формы для 1С 8.2 бухгалтерия? В частности нужна КС 2, может у кого есть?!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:00 ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 ----------
> 
> ...редакция 2.0


Выберете, что нужно - http://rghost.ru/58738120

---------- Post added at 13:41 ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 ----------




> Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать для 1с77 торговля и склад-универсальный передаточный документ вот отсюда:http://infostart.ru/public/273622/


Тут во внешних ВПФ при распаковке найдете. http://rghost.ru/58738778
Обсуждалось тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-1%D1%81-7.7.?


---------- Post added at 13:44 ---------- Previous post was at 13:41 ----------




> Помогите скачать внешний отчет http://infostart.ru/public/251995/
> Спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/x0R7oMmDcG8xR

----------

Lesik1981 (28.11.2014), tronyx (05.11.2014), Бухбрат (28.10.2014)

----------


## bogdan51

Здравствуйте! Создаю правила выгрузки данных из БП 1.6 в БП 3.0.  Застрял на выгрузке контактной информации.
Может есть у кого то Правила обмена между Комплексной и БП 3.0  (КА_АСС8)?
Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Создаю правила выгрузки данных из БП 1.6 в БП 3.0.  Застрял на выгрузке контактной информации.
> Может есть у кого то Правила обмена между Комплексной и БП 3.0  (КА_АСС8)?
> Спасибо.


есть ток это - может допилишь.. - http://rghost.ru/58748616

---------- Post added at 22:32 ---------- Previous post was at 22:30 ----------




> Здравствуйте! Подскажите где можно взять внешние печатные формы для 1С 8.2 бухгалтерия? В частности нужна КС 2, может у кого есть?!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:00 ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 ----------
> 
> ...редакция 2.0


http://rghost.ru/58748648

----------

bogdan51 (27.10.2014), Lesik1981 (28.11.2014), murattick (06.06.2019), Бухбрат (28.10.2014)

----------


## bogdan51

Здравствуйте! Помогите ,пожалуйста,с правилами выгрузки в БП 3.0 из УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/241620/ http://infostart.ru/public/238366/
Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Помогите ,пожалуйста,с правилами выгрузки в БП 3.0 из УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/241620/ http://infostart.ru/public/238366/
> Спасибо.


Тут описано, как. - http://1c-pro.ru/threads/obmen-iz-ut...-bp-3-0.48487/ Если обработка стоит много, а это именно так - то взять БП 3, там есть обмен с 10.3 и т.д.  Думаю, что так проще. Второй вариант - http://forum.aeroion.ru/topic716.html, но если подберешь пароль к архиву) Ну еще тут - http://1c-setup.ru/stati-1s/obnovlen...vlej-10-3.html
нашел - http://rghost.ru/58751385 но не уверен..

----------

Lesik1981 (28.11.2014), murattick (06.06.2019)

----------


## IrishaN

помогите очень нужно Печатная форма "Заказ покупателя" с весом и объемом номенклатуры http://infostart.ru/public/59127/. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Alen55

> помогите очень нужно Печатная форма "Заказ покупателя" с весом и объемом номенклатуры http://infostart.ru/public/59127/. Заранее спасибо


"[УТ 10.3] Печатная форма "Заказ покупателя" с весом и объемом номенклатуры" (59127) *скачать*

----------

Lesik1981 (28.11.2014)

----------


## IrishaN

> "[УТ 10.3] Печатная форма "Заказ покупателя" с весом и объемом номенклатуры" (59127) *скачать*


 нужно для КА, не подходит :(  Забыла подписать

----------


## djama1

http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item2241.html есть возможность скачать? хочу проверить будет ли работать в Комплексной автоматизации, уже весь инет перерыл нигде не могу найти=(((

---------- Post added at 17:18 ---------- Previous post was at 17:17 ----------




> http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item2241.html есть возможность скачать? хочу проверить будет ли работать в Комплексной автоматизации, уже весь инет перерыл нигде не могу найти=(((


конкретно нужна возможность выводить реестр сертификатов по накладной, сертификаты занесены в сериях...

----------


## flik30

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/146763/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Coolvic

Если есть у кого возможность, можно эту обработку скачать?
http://infostart.ru/public/102908/

----------


## maslakhoff

Доброе утро!
Помогите пожалуйста найти 1С Web-расширение (версию 8.0.11.1 или выше).
Можно ссылочку, либо на почту: maslakhoff@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Esicova

Добрый вечер! 
Может у кого есть печатная форма справки эсм-7 для 1с 8.2 предприятие?
А также очень интересует обработка по учета ТН (ввод на основании поступления)!

----------


## mik0990

помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 

http://infostart.ru/public/163234/
http://infostart.ru/public/157722/
Выгрузка начислений по з/п для начислений на пластиковые карты Альфа-банка http://infostart.ru/public/60491/
Реестр начислений зарплаты на карты Альфа-Банк http://infostart.ru/public/66957/
Скачать "Выгрузка з/п Альфа-Банк" для 1С http://infostart.ru/public/89069/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

> помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
> http://infostart.ru/public/163234/
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rghost.ru/58806303

---------- Post added at 12:05 ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 ----------




> http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item2241.html есть возможность скачать? хочу проверить будет ли работать в Комплексной автоматизации, уже весь инет перерыл нигде не могу найти=(((
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:18 ---------- Previous post was at 17:17 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> конкретно нужна возможность выводить реестр сертификатов по накладной, сертификаты занесены в сериях...


Есть такая, посмотрите - http://rghost.ru/58806352 не уверен, не проверял.

----------

djama1 (13.11.2014)

----------


## Маруся18

Добрый день! 
Пожалуйста помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/90628/
заранее спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый вечер! 
> Может у кого есть печатная форма справки эсм-7 для 1с 8.2 предприятие?
> А также очень интересует обработка по учета ТН (ввод на основании поступления)!


эсм-7 - только такая http://rghost.ru/58860007
посмотрите тут - http://servicebook.pro/market-place/...age=36&page=27 может что найдете полезное..

----------

Lesik1981 (28.11.2014)

----------


## Tisa

Добрый день  ! Помогите плиз скачать infostart.ru/public/201929/:blush:

----------


## zzmeiko

Здравствуйте! Помогите вот с этим, пожалуйста! http://infostart.ru/public/190384/ 
Заранее очень благодарен! Спасибо!

----------


## bagira0108

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
Групповая печать документов и сохранение их на диск в любом доступном формате
http://infostart.ru/public/196062/
Спасибо!

----------


## stigmata188

Очень нужен этот отчет..пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/277670/
Бюджет движения денежных средств (БДДС) для УПП 1.3

----------


## ClubViper

http://infostart.ru/public/171986/ помогите пожалуйста

----------


## maloi_sanya

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/285781/
http://infostart.ru/public/137571/
http://infostart.ru/public/262209/
http://infostart.ru/public/280081/
http://infostart.ru/public/266750/
http://infostart.ru/public/188528/
http://infostart.ru/public/307479/
http://infostart.ru/public/104901/
http://infostart.ru/public/271279/
http://infostart.ru/public/160604/
http://infostart.ru/public/149886/
http://infostart.ru/public/95119/
http://infostart.ru/public/82996/

помогите найти подобие http://infostart.ru/public/285781/ не демо версию, просто проблема с установкой BZB-2 на Windows  Server X64 а тут как я понял с этой обработкой должно быть всё ГУД

----------


## Alen55

> http://infostart.ru/public/171986/ помогите пожалуйста


"Загрузка справочника Номенклатура из Excel в Бухгалтерия 3.0" (171986) *скачать*

----------

alex125it (13.11.2014), ClubViper (10.11.2014), ilizium (11.12.2014), Lesik1981 (28.11.2014), Tisa (24.11.2014), Маруся18 (24.11.2014), Никол_ай (29.11.2014)

----------


## vlboy

помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
Объявление на взнос наличными с 01.11.2014 г. 
http://infostart.ru/public/309057/[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## evg09

Добрый день, помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/138552/

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день, помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/138552/


"Отчет для товароведа, ведущего приход товаров в Рознице 1.0 по двухфазной ордерной системе." (138552) *скачать*

----------

evg09 (14.11.2014), Lesik1981 (28.11.2014)

----------


## Alekzander

Помогите, пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/294899/

----------


## selinata

Помогите решить проблему.
Скачала с этого сайта обработку и допустила ошибку в установке, теперь незнаю как вернуть все назад. Вот сайт и мое послание автору.

http://servicebook.pro/market-place/...-personalom-2/

"12-11-2014 в 18:04 
Наталья 
 Очень удобная обработка. Испробовала на одной из имеющихся баз. А вот на другой не получилось, т.к. я допустила ошибку при сохранении совместимости с внешней информ.базой. Указала не тот путь и нажала сохранить. Как теперь отменить эту настройку? Куда она сохраняется, потому как печатная форма выдает ошибку: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): Произошла исключительная ситуация (1C:Enterprise 8.2.19.80): {(3, 24)}: Поле не найдено "СотрудникиОрганизаций.Под  разделениеОрганизации" СотрудникиОрганизаций." 
Помогите пожалуйста, очень хотелось бы пользоваться этой печатной формой.

----------


## Aidar2

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/189260/ Материальный отчет

----------


## pevek

*ЗУП 3.0.19.70! Обновляем КЛАДР необходимых регионов! (В папке обновления ФИАС от 1С и КЛАДР)*
Загрузить классификатор > Преобразовать ранее загруженные данные без подключения к Интернету. 
Идет обновление тяжело из-за подвисаний займёт больше времени!!!!
СКАЧАТЬ 215 мб

----------


## DarkBaast

Помогите скачать отчет форма П-6 Статистика: http://infostart.ru/public/296110/ Спасибо

----------


## brokenhills

Помогите скачать "Акт сверки взаиморасчетов" http://infostart.ru/public/258458/

----------


## Tisa

У кого есть возможность выложите   infostart.ru/public/300817/

----------


## pleasure

помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/291157/

----------


## selinata

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/67486/
http://infostart.ru/public/84551/
пожалуйста.
Заранее очень Вам благодарная.

----------


## ClubViper

http://infostart.ru/public/238648/
Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Proxy

Если кто может выложите это http://infostart.ru/public/190384/

----------


## sgaluza

http://infostart.ru/public/294155/ и http://infostart.ru/public/60073/

может кто поделится..

----------


## kosmos1284

Если у кого есть выложите плиз http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/...slide-to-files "Импорт из внешнего источника" любую версию

----------


## Lesik1981

Здравствуйте!  у кого есть возможность, помогите скачать "Корректировку остатков регистров накопления" http://infostart.ru/public/104534/ 
спасибо!:)

----------


## Alen55

> Если у кого есть выложите плиз http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/...slide-to-files "Импорт из внешнего источника" любую версию


"SBS: Импорт (загрузка) из внешнего источника..." ( http://infostart.ru/public/120961/ )*скачать*

---------- Post added at 20:22 ---------- Previous post was at 20:13 ----------




> Здравствуйте!  у кого есть возможность, помогите скачать "Корректировку остатков регистров накопления" http://infostart.ru/public/104534/ спасибо!:)


Посмотрите *здесь*

----------

Autodidact (26.12.2014), Lesik1981 (28.11.2014), Никол_ай (29.11.2014)

----------


## Lesik1981

> [/COLOR]
> Посмотрите *здесь*


не доступно:(

----------


## Alen55

> не доступно:(


Не можете скачать или как?

----------


## Lesik1981

> Не можете скачать или как?


доступ закрыт на сайт. Ничего, кроме "Доступ закрыт" не отображается.

----------


## Alen55

> доступ закрыт на сайт. Ничего, кроме "Доступ закрыт" не отображается.


Странно однако. Ну тогда держите: "Корректировка остатков регистров накопления" (104534) *скачать* .
Сама скачала там же, с обменника http://www.ex.ua/ .

----------

Autodidact (26.12.2014), Lesik1981 (28.11.2014), Webex (24.01.2015), Маруся18 (02.01.2015)

----------


## Lesik1981

> Странно однако. Ну тогда держите: "Корректировка остатков регистров накопления" (104534) *скачать* .
> Сама скачала там же, с обменника http://www.ex.ua/ .


спасибо!

----------

Никол_ай (29.11.2014)

----------


## krokusfikus

Здесь программы для удобного заполнения штрих-кодов, по удалению номенклатуры в документах, а также автоматического присвоения штрих-кодов, заполнение регистров по ндс 
http://www.modber.ru/catalog/1004

----------


## mascha

Помогите, плзззз....
http://infostart.ru/public/261354/
http://infostart.ru/public/314045/
http://infostart.ru/public/88106/

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите, плзззз....
> http://infostart.ru/public/261354/, http://infostart.ru/public/314045/, http://infostart.ru/public/88106/


"Парсинг товаров сайта средствами 1С 8" (88106) *скачать*
"Парсер веб-сайтов для 1С:Предприятие 8.3" (261354) *скачать*
314045 увы...

----------

alex125it (10.12.2014), mascha (09.12.2014), staas_ya (09.12.2014)

----------


## sgaluza

http://infostart.ru/public/294155/

SOS!!!

----------


## Alekzander

Помогите, пожалуйста, срочно нужно! http://infostart.ru/public/262944/

----------


## Individo

Здравствуйте!  
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:  
http://infostart.ru/public/90585/ 
Печатная форма разового договора со спецификацией

----------


## galeena

Можно ли в 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.45.5) сделать обработку для автоматического зачета авансов в 1с? Есть у кого нибудь? спасибо

----------


## Alen55

> Можно ли в 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.45.5) сделать обработку для автоматического зачета авансов в 1с? Есть у кого нибудь? спасибо


Не знаю, подойдет ли это *http://infostart.ru/public/82959/* *скачать*

----------

murattick (06.06.2019)

----------


## gbuh67

помогите скачать с инфостарта обработку "Начисление процентов по кредитам и займам"
http://infostart.ru/public/21727/
Спасибо.

----------


## Tisa

Народы дайте отчетик http://infostart.ru/public/202159/

----------


## Alen55

> помогите скачать с инфостарта обработку "Начисление процентов по кредитам и займам"
> http://infostart.ru/public/21727/ Cпасибо.


"Начисление процентов по кредитам и займам" (21727) *скачать*

----------

bromus (12.12.2014), Galla (22.12.2014), Lena1968 (20.03.2015), murattick (06.06.2019), Никол_ай (11.01.2015)

----------


## Sanek123

помогите скачать с инфостарта обработку "Справка-расчет по транспортным расходам"
http://infostart.ru/public/275406/
Спасибо.

----------


## stive

Здравствуйте
помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/267084/
Внешняя печатная форма Платежная ведомость (Т-53) для документа "Ведомость в кассу" БП 3.0

----------


## alexandr_f

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/98126/
Доработка типовой "Загрузки данных из табличного документа" для документов "Перенос данных" и "Корректировка записей регистров".
Надо срочно переносить данные в 1С УПП

----------


## Vovanches

Коллеги, запилите обработочку http://infostart.ru/public/295835/

----------


## Сергей1963

Здравствуйте!
помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/318248/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## valter63

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать " Внешняя обработка TRANSFER7782U Версия 2.04 Перенос данных из 1C Предприятие 7.7 в 1С Предприятие 8.2". 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## saphire

Добрый день 
Помогите, нужна обработку 
Распределение дополнительных расходов (Управление торговлей 10.3.12.3, платформа 8.1.15.14) 
http://infostart.ru/public/121531/ 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## chuevsf

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/82502/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AnatolRussia

Добрый день, пжлст помогите скачать обработку С Новым Годом 2015! Это сейчас очень актуально
http://catalog.darcons.ru/public/316711/
Спасибо!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день, пжлст помогите скачать обработку С Новым Годом 2015! Это сейчас очень актуально
> http://catalog.darcons.ru/public/316711/
> Спасибо!


обработка проста незаменима для бухгалтера или менеджера:D:D:D 
хорошая попытка,*Dmitrith*

----------


## valter63

Добрый день!
  Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, http://infostart.ru/public/275333/ (Перенос данных из 1C Предприятие 7.7 в 1С Предприятие 8.2 (8.3)

----------


## Alex_SWT

Здесь так же не мало  достаточно интересных тем и рекомендаций по данной теме: http://www.modber.ru/catalog/1004

----------

valter63 (25.12.2014)

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите скачать с http://infostart.ru/public/87634/ Распределение НДС косвенных расходов для 7.7 (как в 8.1)

----------


## bk855

Народ помогите нужны Очень  кс-2 и кс-3 для 1с 8,2 РК

----------


## ol-enk

Очень нужен перенос справочников из Производство+услуги+бухгал  терия в БП 2.0 или 3.0 уже неважно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Mila20

Помогите разобраться.
Я честно читала эту ветку, но так и не поняла как тут все происходит.
Я знаю что в программу 1С  ( конкретно УПП) можно подгрузить документ Приходный ордер и он будет заполняться непосредственно из ПТиУ. Или Акт об оказании услуг с заполненными реквизитами обеих сторон.
Как это делается?

----------


## kindzer

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку Загрузка сведений о доходах из файлов 2-НДФЛ (XML)
http://infostart.ru/public/195121/

----------


## bhelp

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку:
http://infostart.ru/public/70480/
Очень необходима обработка: создание Документа поступление товара на основании Реализации товара. Может там она есть?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку:
> http://infostart.ru/public/70480/
> Очень необходима обработка: создание Документа поступление товара на основании Реализации товара. Может там она есть?
> Заранее спасибо.


 "Универсальный ввод на основании (заполнение) документов" (70480) *скачать*

----------

alex125it (07.01.2015), LegeArtis (05.02.2015), Lena1968 (20.03.2015), Svetlana_K (04.02.2015)

----------


## July13

Привет, огромное спасибо за ссылку! Вот здесь нашла еще дополнение обработки 1С 8.2: http://www.modber.ru/catalog/1004

----------

Svetlana_K (04.02.2015)

----------


## lerikspb

Добрый день всем. Помогите найти (или может есть у кого) обработку анализ цен. А конкретнее нужна обработка которая будет показывать наименование товара, кол-во и ЦЕНУ за каждый выбранный день как по поступлению товара, так и по реализации. Грубо говоря ОСВ по 41 счету только с ценами. Обработка для БП 3.0. Очень нужно!! Заранее спасибо)

----------


## charliefles

Здравствуте 
Для пескоструйной обработки используется электрокорунд белый 25А или нормальный 14А. Размеры зёрен от 80 до 160 мкм, таблицу размеров зёрен на шлифзерно спрашивайте у менеджеров по факсу или электронке.

----------


## lependin

Здравствуйте, товарищи. 
Прошу помочь обработкой Групповая печать документов и сохранение их на диск в любом доступном формате. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Маришуня

Привет:))))Спасибо за выложенные ссылки,нашла много необходимого,так же хочу с вами поделится откуда я брала дополнительный материал http://www.modber.ru/catalog/1004-2

----------

Svetlana_K (04.02.2015)

----------


## exitgame

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать Расчетный лист для ЗиКБУ http://1c83.ru/public/161373/
Заранее спасибо :)

----------


## filh

Привет! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/170800/ и вот это http://infostart.ru/public/61997/
Благодарен!

----------


## amchuk

Здравствуйте
Помогите найти ранее выкладываемый для упп отчет Карточка складскго учета http://infostart.ru/public/312891/
Спасибо

----------


## Margo78

Помогите пожалуйста скачать внешнюю печатную форму УПД для УПП 1.3 (платф. 8.2)

Спасибо

----------


## maloi_sanya

Помогите плиз...
http://infostart.ru/public/310359/
Спасибо!

----------


## Tisa

Выложите кому не жалко http://infostart.ru/public/322445/

----------


## Igor23

Вот еще ссылка для информации по работе с 1С 8.3. http://www.modber.ru/catalog/1004. Здесь все очень грамотно            написано! Зашел и сразу разобрался! Советую к прочтению!

---------- Post added at 06:40 ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 ----------

Ссылки на  http://www.modber.ru/catalog/1004 - это очень актуальная информация по всем наболевшим темам связанным с 1С. Сам недавно решил зарабатывать таким образом. Скачал программу, установил. Смотрел обучающее видео. Но в итоге зайдя на сайт действительно прочитал много интересной информации и узнал много нового. В итоге качество моих конфигураций значительно выросло! Обязательно советую!

----------


## __irina

Помогите скачать для ЗУП форму Т-1 с надбавками сотруднику http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/200095/. Очень надо.

----------


## airaltay

Прошу помощи найти кс-2 и кс-3 для 1с 8.3 Бух

----------


## tanzwut

http://stop1c.ru/2014/03/28/buh3_ks2ks3/

----------

airaltay (30.01.2015), Svetlana_K (04.02.2015)

----------


## glinmn

Прошу скачать  
Проверка контрагентов по ИНН и КПП через веб-сервис ФНС (внешняя) 
http://infostart.ru/public/321074/

----------


## БСергей

Просьба скачать http://infostart.ru/public/255081/

----------


## warayg

Добрый день!
Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на обработку "загрузка данных из табличного документа 8.3 управляемые формы". Заранее спасибо.

----------


## olersh

Прошу помощи. Нужен отчет по остаткам складов с картинками для стандартной конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, платформа 8.3.5
В четвертой части сборника тут есть пример конфигурации со встроенным отчетом, но прикрутить отчет к рабочей базе прямизны рук не хватило.
Может есть работоспособный внешний отчет?

----------


## макс1970

Добрый вечер!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/147035/
Спасибо!

----------


## staheev

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/68851/ или http://infostart.ru/public/186104/ Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## warayg

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Универсальная выгрузка/загрузка данных для отличающихся конфигураций (JSON, Такси+ОФ) infostart.ru/public/308563/

----------


## natadizain

Добрый вечер!!! Помогите пожалуйста раздобыть обработку http://infostart.ru/public/92908/

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый вечер!!! Помогите пожалуйста раздобыть обработку http://infostart.ru/public/92908/


"Автоматическое списание по Поступлению товаров и Авансовым отчетам на Требование-накладная!  *скачать*

----------

Lena1968 (20.03.2015), murattick (06.06.2019), Nata1109 (16.02.2015), natadizain (10.02.2015), Елена WWW (09.03.2015)

----------


## natadizain

А можно ещё поклянчить:http://infostart.ru/public/117125/ и http://infostart.ru/public/115944/

----------


## Alen55

> А можно ещё поклянчить:http://infostart.ru/public/117125/ и http://infostart.ru/public/115944/


"Печатная форма РКО + Заявление выдачи наличных под отчет" *скачать*
"Печатная форма Заявления на выдачу подотчетных средств для 1с Бухгалтерия 8.2" (к сожалению только "Печатная форма Заявление на Выдачу")  *скачать*

----------

Lena1968 (20.03.2015), Nata1109 (16.02.2015), natadizain (10.02.2015), olegtelec (25.03.2015)

----------


## puknik

Резервы предстоящих отпусков (оценочные обязательства)

Прошу помочь с актуальной версией (1.21 от 19.01.2015)
http://infostart.ru/public/119889/

----------


## natadizain

> "Печатная форма РКО + Заявление выдачи наличных под отчет" *скачать*
> "Печатная форма Заявления на выдачу подотчетных средств для 1с Бухгалтерия 8.2" (к сожалению только "Печатная форма Заявление на Выдачу")  *скачать*


 Помогите установить. у меня не получается(((

----------


## natadizain

Хочу ещё такую обработку http://infostart.ru/public/126044/, если можно!!!

---------- Post added at 14:40 ---------- Previous post was at 14:33 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/140432/ и ещё такую,если это реально!!!

----------


## Alen55

> http://infostart.ru/public/140432/ и ещё такую,если это реально!!!


"Унифицированные формы КС-2 и КС-2 для 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия 2.0 (обычное приложение)" (140432) *скачать*
126044 тоже есть, но она от 24.04.12, без обновления.
Ну что, уже всё получается?

----------

Lena1968 (20.03.2015), natadizain (11.02.2015)

----------


## natadizain

> "Унифицированные формы КС-2 и КС-2 для 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия 2.0 (обычное приложение)" (140432) *скачать*
> 126044 тоже есть, но она от 24.04.12, без обновления.
> Ну что, уже всё получается?


 да, я обработки добавила, только по РКО одна не получилась...а так всё нормуль, а 126044 что должна обновляться? но если можно то без обновления тоже сойдёт))) Работу себе хочу облегчить с вашей помощью:)

----------


## Alen55

> да, я обработки добавила, только по РКО одна не получилась...а так всё нормуль, а 126044 что должна обновляться? но если можно то без обновления тоже сойдёт))) Работу себе хочу облегчить с вашей помощью:)


"Печатная форма Акт списания затрат ТМЦ (материалов) для Бухгалтерии 2.0 (БП 2) 1С 8.2" (126044)  *скачать*

----------

Lena1968 (20.03.2015), natadizain (11.02.2015), olegtelec (25.03.2015), Михаил38 (29.04.2015)

----------


## ol-enk

Привет! а вот это можно? http://infostart.ru/public/235657/  печать за поставщика  в УТ. Спасибо.

----------


## natadizain

Привет!!!а вот если такое:http://infostart.ru/public/299085/ и вот такое:http://mypocket.ucoz.ru/load/1c_8_2/...isty/22-1-0-71

----------


## Alen55

> Привет!!!а вот если такое:http://infostart.ru/public/299085/ и вот такое:http://mypocket.ucoz.ru/load/1c_8_2/...isty/22-1-0-71


"вот такое: http://mypocket.ucoz.ru/load/1c_8_2/...isty/22-1-0-71" скачивается совершенно бесплатно

----------

natadizain (12.02.2015)

----------


## RedrickSH

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать. 
http://infostart.ru/public/175028/

----------


## valter63

> "вот такое: http://mypocket.ucoz.ru/load/1c_8_2/...isty/22-1-0-71" скачивается совершенно бесплатно


У меня не получилось установить, пишет "Ошибка при создании информационной базы"

----------


## Alen55

> У меня не получилось установить, пишет "Ошибка при создании информационной базы"


На инфостарте есть видео "установка программы" (бесплатно) http://infostart.ru/public/170218/

----------

olegtelec (25.03.2015), valter63 (13.02.2015)

----------


## ol-enk

И всё же поклянчу еще раз. Очень нужны Торг - 12 и с-ф за поставщика. Хелп

----------


## lora5571

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/311377/    Расчет пени для УТ 10.3
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с отчетом.
 Самый простой способ получения просроченной дебиторской задолженности в УПП
http://infostart.ru/public/202460

----------


## leo072

> Помогите! Очень нужна обработка "Заполнение контрагента по ИНН" http://infostart.ru/public/285781/


Вот Заполнение контрагента одним кликом данн....epf

----------

borisusman (15.03.2015), Lena1968 (20.03.2015), oollaa_78 (26.02.2015), vladna (01.03.2015)

----------


## Coolvic

Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/255552/

----------


## leo072

> Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/255552/


Вот ФормаСпискаЦеныУФ(Внешняя форма списка номенклатуры для Бухгалтерии 3.0 с ценами).epf

----------

alexandr_ll (22.03.2015), Coolvic (18.02.2015), olegtelec (25.03.2015)

----------


## LAlex2012

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать.  http://infostart.ru/public/118240/rating/

----------


## Alen55

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать.  http://infostart.ru/public/118240/rating/


"Доработанный универсальный обмен данными с выбором документов для выгрузки" *скачать*

----------

alex125it (19.02.2015), borisusman (15.03.2015), Lena1968 (20.03.2015), olegtelec (25.03.2015)

----------


## bruhito

Ребята, подскажите пожалуйста. 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.106) обновила до версии  (2.0.17.22). Кажется обновление село "криво".
 Внешняя обработка  заявления о ввозе товаров почему-то не как обработка, а как выгрузка во внешних отчетах. Звонила в поддержку там не могут объяснить.  Можно ли сделать откат обновления? Или можно как-нибудь заново переустановить последнее обновление. Подскажите последовательно, пожалуйста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Внешняя обработка заявления о ввозе товаров почему-то не как обработка, а как выгрузка во внешних отчетах


А кто делал внешнюю обработку?  И при чем тут обновление конфигурации?

----------


## LAlex2012

Здравствуйте! Спасибо Alen55 за помощь в скачивании "http://infostart.ru/public/118240/rating/", эта обработка оказалась для 8.2, а необходима обработка для УФ (для 8.3).  Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://1c83.ru/public/272908/ или может кто поделиться обработкой обмена данными в формате xml для 8.3 с возможностью выбора конкретного документа (какой она была в 8.2)

----------


## Alen55

> Здравствуйте!  Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://1c83.ru/public/272908/ или может кто поделиться обработкой обмена данными в формате xml для 8.3 с возможностью выбора конкретного документа (какой она была в 8.2)


Увы... Может эта подойдет http://infostart.ru/public/283807/ ?

----------


## LAlex2012

Увы данная обработка не использует правила обмена. У меня написаны правила обмена (конвертирую поступление в реализацию).  Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://1c83.ru/public/272908/

----------


## avm3110

> У меня написаны правила обмена (конвертирую поступление в реализацию).


В стандартную конфигурацию 1С "КД 2.1" входят обработки, которые позволяют выгружать и загружать указанные документы по имеющимся правилам обмена.

Зачем искать что либо иное?

----------


## LAlex2012

Мне необходимо выгружать конкретный документ, а не группу.

----------


## avm3110

> Мне необходимо выгружать конкретный документ, а не группу.


Штатный механизм позволяет осуществить и эту задачу :-)

ПыСы. А если у вас обмен идёт посредством ПланаОбмена, то весьма помогает (тоже штатная) обработка "РегистрацияИзмененийДляП  анаОбмена"

----------


## LAlex2012

Обмен идет по написанным правилам обмена.

----------


## Tyler_13

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Обработку заполнения ТЧ остатками произвольного регистра для документа "Корректировка записей регистров"
http://infostart.ru/public/170411/

----------


## natadizain

Добрый день! Всё же попрошу ещё раз http://vk.com/club83457693 )))

---------- Post added at 12:10 ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/299085/

----------


## wer19812

Добрый день, помогите скачать (Копирование папки номенклатуры с вложенными папками и элементами ) http://infostart.ru/public/317170/

----------


## avm3110

> Обмен идет по написанным правилам обмена.


Ясен пень по "правилам обмена". Но он вот есть онлайн обмен, а есть офлайн. Есть обмен через ПланыОбмена, а есть обмен без онных.
Так что ваша фраза совсем не прояснила проблемы :blush:

----------


## LAlex2012

Обмен происходит с помощью встроенной обработки "УниверсальныйОбменДанным  XML" . Для 8.2 в форме обработки была возможность указать конкретный документ или группу в правом нижнем углу обработки, а в 8.3 такого нет.

----------


## kosmotello

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/125211/ эту обработку уже выкладывали но ссылка уже не действительна.

----------


## rnf70

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/125211/ эту обработку уже выкладывали но ссылка уже не действительна.


http://takebin.com/u/4B7151a422

----------

kosmotello (19.02.2015)

----------


## ddron07

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/158630/
Спасибо

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/158630/
> Спасибо


" Редактирование данных прямо в отчете СКД (как в Excel). Теперь с пересчетом итогов!" *скачать*

----------

Ad66 (30.03.2015), alex125it (23.02.2015), alexandr_ll (22.03.2015), ddron07 (20.02.2015), Tyler_13 (25.02.2015)

----------


## exitgame

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать расчетный листок http://infostart.ru/public/186104/

----------


## tania_123

Помогите скачать Внешняя печатная форма Счет-фактуры 1137, ТОРГ12 управляемый интерфейс Бухгалтерия 3.0 с приказами   http://infostart.ru/public/170425/

----------


## Tyler_13

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Обработку заполнения ТЧ остатками произвольного регистра для документа "Корректировка записей регистров"
http://infostart.ru/public/170411/

----------


## natadizain

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/126226/ пожалуйста.

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/126226/ пожалуйста.


"Удобная проверка зачета авансов по сч.60 и 62 - Оборотно сальдовая ведомость с дополнительным полем Счет в настройках"  *скачать*

----------

alex125it (26.02.2015), murattick (06.06.2019), natadizain (26.02.2015)

----------


## Alexisonfire

помогите скачать Внешнюю печатную форма счета-фактуры для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0
http://infostart.ru/public/266718/

----------


## finetfile

Всем привет! скачал себе Справка о среднем заработке в ЦЗН  http://infostart.ru/public/78701/, под мою конфигурацию ЗиК БУ 1.0 не подошла, кому нужна забираем за СПАСИБО)  http://rghost.ru/6M2dLprNq

----------

Alen55 (26.02.2015), borisusman (15.03.2015), ks-ks (02.03.2015), Lena1968 (20.03.2015), murattick (06.06.2019), olq0205 (21.09.2015), oollaa_78 (26.02.2015), rnf70 (26.02.2015), vanilin_chik (05.03.2015)

----------


## natadizain

Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот это: http://infostart.ru/public/197187/

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот это: http://infostart.ru/public/197187/


"Списание остатков материалов со склада" есть *здесь*

----------


## natadizain

> "Списание остатков материалов со склада" есть *здесь*


там нужно регистрироваться? у меня не получается скачать(((

----------


## Alen55

> там нужно регистрироваться? у меня не получается скачать(((


Там очень не сложная регистрация, сайт очень хороший и полезный, особенно для тех, кто не может, по разным причинам, скачивать обработки с инфостарта.

----------

natadizain (27.02.2015)

----------


## Coolvic

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/139665/
http://infostart.ru/public/167606/
Спасибо!

---------- Post added at 12:44 ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 ----------

И еще помогите с этой обработкой
http://infostart.ru/public/142675/
Спасибо!

----------


## nikolasoft

Нужен заказ-наряд для УТ11, заранее спасибо

----------


## nikolasoft

у кого есть http://infostart.ru/public/332809/ Загрузка номенклатуры из внешних файлов Excel для УТ 11

----------


## DinaGrin

Здравствуйте! Вопрос по переносу документов из УТ 10.3 в БП 8.3 надо..вот http://infostart.ru/public/275160/
Правила обмена данными "Управление торговлей" (10.3.21) -> "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0" (3.0.32)
 через "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML" ...очень надо...или подобное..Спасибо!!!

----------


## Shuh121

Всем привет!!!
Скачайте к может плиз!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/98461/

----------


## sont

Стартмани здесь http://www.forum1c8.ru/soft.php?id=78

----------


## uznick

Доброго времени суток. Прошу помощи. Нужна обработка для группового копирования документов.

----------


## Alen55

> Доброго времени суток. Прошу помощи. Нужна обработка для группового копирования документов.


А для какой платформы, конфигурации?

----------


## uznick

1С 8.2, конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия

----------


## Alen55

> 1С 8.2, конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия


Эта обработка подойдет http://infostart.ru/public/126665/?

----------

murattick (06.06.2019), uznick (05.03.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> Нужна обработка для группового копирования документов.


Откуда и куда копирования? Если в другую базу, то чем не подходит стандартная загрузка/выгрузка xml ?

----------


## uznick

Копирование в одной базе. Много повторяющихся документов ежемесячно. Возникла необходимость группового копирования.



> Эта обработка подойдет http://infostart.ru/public/126665/?


 эта обработка , судя по описанию, решает проблему. Нужно только практически проверить.

----------


## avm3110

> судя по описанию, решает проблему


То что обработка решает проблемы - не сомневаюсь, но вот решает ли она конкретно озвученную проблемы - не факт, так как мало входной информации.

----------


## sont

Стартмани http://www.forum1c8.ru/soft.php

----------


## Alen55

> Копирование в одной базе. Много повторяющихся документов ежемесячно. Возникла необходимость группового копирования.
>  эта обработка , судя по описанию, решает проблему. Нужно только практически проверить.


"Обработка выполняет копирование документов "Счет на оплату покупателю" и "Реализация товаров и услуг" *скачать*

----------

uznick (05.03.2015)

----------


## Sanek123

очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/178171/
можно на saneksanek123@inbox.ru

спасибо

----------


## ol-enk

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/235657/ печать документов за поставщика УТ 11. На стоп1С есть, но для новых релизов не подходит, а допилить не умею

----------


## Кухар Владимир

Нужна печатная форма - http://infostart.ru/public/248458/
Спасибо

----------


## Nadushkin

Ребят, добрый день! У кого-нибудь сохранилась 7.«Универсальная выгрузка On-line"
Данная обработка предназначена для передачи данных в любую конфигурацию (на платформах 8.1, 8.2). Синхронизация объектов конфигурации (справочники, документы) осуществляется по именам объектов метаданных конфигурации. Обмен может осуществляться как между идентичными конфигурациями так и разными. Для использования на платформе 8.2 откройте обработку в конфигураторе.

Нужно перенести данные из 1С 8.2 Бух (конфигурация 2.0.64.3) в 1С 8.2  КОРП. (2.0.64.11). Чем можно это сделать? Спасибо большое!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

пробуй эту https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3f66275...0%BC%D0%B8.epf

----------

alex125it (10.03.2015), Nadushkin (12.03.2015), Spleh (10.06.2015), vesta60 (12.03.2015), WOWka (07.07.2015)

----------


## AndrewEv

Выгрузка из УНФ и пример работы в Qlik Sense
Турбобит
my-files.ru

----------


## nikolasoft

добрый день у кого есть http://infostart.ru/public/288393/ (Установка цен номенклатуры на основании Ввода остатков УТ 11)? заранее спасибо

----------


## Hron21

Обработка "Групповое снятие резерва"
http://infostart.ru/public/308006/

----------


## Dworewin

Кому нибудь попадался отчет об изменении закупочных цен номенклатуры для УТ для Украины 2.3И?

----------


## Hron21

Обработка снятия резервов для УТ 11 с отборами
http://infostart.ru/public/182451/

----------


## Alen55

> Обработка снятия резервов для УТ 11 с отборами
> http://infostart.ru/public/182451/


Есть *здесь*

----------

Hron21 (13.03.2015)

----------


## Nadushkin

Скажите пожалуйста, а чтобы выгрузить данные из "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.31.2) в 1С 8.2 КОРП. (2.0.64.11) подойдет эта обработка? Пытаюсь выгрузить и ничего не выходит :(

---------- Post added at 23:39 ---------- Previous post was at 23:29 ----------

Может у кого-нибудь есть такая обработка для выгрузки данных из "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.31.2) в 1С 8.2 КОРП. (2.0.64.11). А то у меня что-то совсем ничего не выходит. тип операции не проставляется, счета не проставляются, и счет учета с контрагентами тоже валютный почему-то указывается. :( Это если правила обмена использовать. Спасибо большое!

----------


## yasheg

друзья, крайне необходима альтернативная форма Т-6, с несколькими основными отпусками, расчетчики уже одолевают 
http://infostart.ru/public/199466/
заранее спасибо

----------


## Alexsovkov

Нужна Обработка обслуживания электронных весов CAS серий: AD,AP,DB,EM,ER,EMR http://infostart.ru/public/61612/
Либо современная рабочая под бесплатный драйвер под ут10.3 или розницу 1.0

----------


## sve-kotr

Помогите. У кого есть внешние печатные формы с-ф и упд за поставщика для 1С8.2

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите. У кого есть внешние печатные формы с-ф и упд за поставщика для 1С8.2


Желательно знать бы номер релиза и наименование Вашей конфигурации.

----------


## sve-kotr

64.14

---------- Post added at 14:43 ---------- Previous post was at 14:42 ----------

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.64.14)

----------


## Alen55

> Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.64.14)


Есть только это http://infostart.ru/public/149346/ и http://infostart.ru/public/249289/ (кстати для БП 2.0 - бесплатно) 
Этого http://infostart.ru/public/314284/, к сожалению нет.

----------

sve-kotr (18.03.2015)

----------


## Alexsovkov

Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/273751/ Или что-то вроде нее для расшифровки суммы транзакций POS системы Штрих Мини ПОС

----------


## Tyler_13

Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь эта консоль запросов? http://infostart.ru/public/335504/index.php?detail=Y

----------


## tanzwut

> Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/273751/ Или что-то вроде нее для расшифровки суммы транзакций POS системы Штрих Мини ПОС


такая пойдет: http://infostart.ru/public/319225/ - http://stop1c.ru/2015/02/14/shtrifmfilereader/

----------

Tyler_13 (29.03.2015)

----------


## Glorionus

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки http://infostart.ru/public/147012/ Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Alexsovkov

> такая пойдет:


 Пойдет конечно, то что нужно. Смотрю на стопе вы и выложили)

----------


## anicdot

здравствуйте,есть у кого нибудь внешний отчет http://infostart.ru/public/152472/
ранее выкладывали (2012г.) естественно ссылка не рабочая.Помогите может у кого то есть,спасибо.

---------- Post added at 22:35 ---------- Previous post was at 22:05 ----------

или http://infostart.ru/public/78701/

----------


## Alen55

> здравствуйте,есть у кого нибудь внешний отчет http://infostart.ru/public/152472/
> ранее выкладывали (2012г.) естественно ссылка не рабочая или http://infostart.ru/public/78701/


"Справка о средней заработной плате в службу занятости - НОВАЯ ФОРМА" (78701) *скачать*
Вместо "Справка о средней заработной плате (для фонда занятости)" может эта подойдет "Справка об исчислении средней заработной платы для определения размера пособия по безработице и стипендии" (http://infostart.ru/public/101948/) есть *здесь*

----------

anicdot (19.03.2015), Kaniman (19.03.2015), сергейыв (28.04.2015)

----------


## Серж2013

здравствуйте, а есть ли у кого нибудь обработка  по расчету компенсации за задержку выплаты заработной платы для ЗКБУ?

----------


## Molotok40

Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот это: http://infostart.ru/public/320313/

----------


## vaselek72

Доброго всем. А есть у кого Продукт "Внешняя компонента "Работа с картой + Логистика развоза"?  (http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=10992 или http://logist1c.ru).

----------


## nata-7719

Пожалуйста,помогите с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/250314/ Спасибо)

----------


## tanzwut

> Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь эта консоль запросов? http://infostart.ru/public/335504/index.php?detail=Y


http://stop1c.ru/2015/03/24/consquery-4/

----------

alex125it (26.03.2015), base_1c (29.03.2015), Tyler_13 (29.03.2015)

----------


## ddron07

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/174457/
Спасибо

----------


## Tyler_13

> http://stop1c.ru/2015/03/24/consquery-4/


Благодарю!!!

----------


## Arian2012

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Отчет по отпускам без сохранения заработной платы

----------


## Конст2015

Здравствуйте!
повторите пожалуйста обработку трудовой договор с инфостар http://infostart.ru/public/150167/

----------


## tanzwut

> Здравствуйте!
> повторите пожалуйста обработку трудовой договор с инфостар http://infostart.ru/public/150167/


http://stop1c.ru/2014/02/12/zup_printdogovor2word/

----------

Конст2015 (06.04.2015)

----------


## Конст2015

Вауу огромное спасибо там кладезь всего хорошего

----------


## Artur73-82

Всем привет, такой обработки не найдется? http://infostart.ru/public/332355/

----------


## Dronton

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Печатная форма НМА-1 для УПП http://infostart.ru/public/141566/

----------


## Powel

Добрый день! Если есть возможность, помогите достать http://infostart.ru/public/205651/ Заранее спасибо за отклик.

----------


## sovik

Добрый вечер. 
 Пожалуйста, может быть у кого-то есть подобная обработка для 8.3   http://infostart.ru/public/324423/

----------


## bars56

помогите с одной из обработок 
http://infostart.ru/public/118319 Акт сверки  в списке контрагентов УТ 10.3
по ссылка в ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ #post273105 файл не существует
http://infostart.ru/public/187033 Акт сверки (сводный по холдингу) для УТ 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/204372 Акт сверки суммарный для нескольких контрагентов УТ, БП

---------- Post added at 13:33 ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 ----------

добрый день!
НЕ остался указанный в ответе архив с обработками ?
на сегодня указанный в ответе файл удален из файоОбменника.

----------


## deh1s

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/337690/ или http://infostart.ru/public/337170/

----------


## galiaf

День добрый! Люди добрые помогите скачать данную обработку "Групповое обновление конфигураций 1С" http://infostart.ru/public/256015/
Заранее спасибо за отклик!

----------


## sergey3234

Добрый день. Помогите пож-та скачать http://infostart.ru/public/146860/
Большое Спасибо!

----------


## Маруся18

Добрый день! выложите плиз консольку http://infostart.ru/public/335504/index.php?detail=Y на файлообменник. не могу зарегиться на сайте stop1c

----------


## Gr@y

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите скачать пожалуйста Обработка свертки приходных накладных
http://infostart.ru/public/98777/
спасибо

----------


## Gr@y

> Доброго времени суток.
> Помогите скачать пожалуйста Обработка свертки приходных накладных
> http://infostart.ru/public/98777/
> спасибо


Эту уже нашел...
А можете помочь другую скачать? 
Заполнение сводной накладной для головной организации холдинга по накладным дочерних организаций
http://infostart.ru/public/141018/

----------


## kletka

Привет! Скачайте, пожалуйста этот файлик. 
http://infostart.ru/public/197418/ 

Заранее благодарен если вышлите на почту dobro31@yandex.ru.

----------


## Alen55

> Привет! Скачайте, пожалуйста этот файлик. 
> http://infostart.ru/public/197418/ 
> Заранее благодарен если вышлите на почту dobro31@yandex.ru.


"УТ 11: Исправление видов запасов" есть *здесь*

----------

kletka (16.04.2015)

----------


## kletka

> "УТ 11: Исправление видов запасов" есть *здесь*


вирусы только там

---------- Post added at 15:29 ---------- Previous post was at 15:26 ----------

Привет! Поделитесь у кого есть обработка УТ 11.1 Устранение отрицательных остатков перед закрытием месяца
http://infostart.ru/public/312207/ 
Зарание СПАСИБО (dobro31@yandex.ru)

---------- Post added at 16:17 ---------- Previous post was at 15:29 ----------

[QUOTE=kletka;438734]вирусы только там[COLOR="Silver"]

Спасибо разобрался! скачал !

----------


## Coolvic

Здравствуйте!
 Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/15851/
 Спасибо!

----------


## warayg

дравствуйте! Помогите скачать Импорт из EXCEL и др.источников (xls,xlsx,ods,sxc,dbf,mxl,csv,sql) в 1С http://infostart.ru/public/190384/. Или если есть другая обработка для выгрузки номенклатуры с БП 3.0 в файл excel, то выложите её пожалуйста.

Если можно, помогите скачать и эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/322151/

----------


## Satyrn

Здравствуйте, если есть возможно поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/325611/ 
самая первая для 3.0

----------


## bagyrat

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
 Внешняя печатная форма для ЗУП 3.0 "Трудовой договор"
http://infostart.ru/public/308119/

----------


## сергейыв

Поделитись к кого есть внешняя обработка "Печать почтовых бланков" для 1С БП 8.3

----------


## сергейыв

Добрый день помогите скачать Внешняя печатная форма Трудовой договор + Доп. соглашение для 1С ЗУП 2.5 с сайта http://infostart.ru/public/331551/ и Договор-счет для БП 3.0 http://infostart.ru/public/332442/ Заранее благодарен.

---------- Post added at 23:21 ---------- Previous post was at 23:16 ----------




> Добрый день помогите скачать Внешняя печатная форма Трудовой договор + Доп. соглашение для 1С ЗУП 2.5 с сайта http://infostart.ru/public/331551/ и Договор-счет для БП 3.0 http://infostart.ru/public/332442/ Заранее благодарен.


Для программы БП  редакция 3.0 (3.0.39.60)

----------


## Михаил38

Добрый день ,ребята помогите скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/151883/ Редактирование проводок для БГУ ,очень нужно ,заранее всем СПАСИБО!

----------


## Alexkonrad

Ребят, скачайте пожалуйста, кому не жаль : http://infostart.ru/public/343316/    (Яндекс(Yandex) Диск)
А именно обработку:
YandexDisk.epf
Нигде в инете нет толковой инфы, как работать с WebDav ЯндексДиск штатными средствами 1С. Если на основе данной обработки будет всё ясно - раскроем тему в открытых источниках.

----------


## lol48

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/199586/
1С:Предприятие 8 ЗУП. Выгрузка зарплатного реестра в XML-файл (Заявка на перечисление зарплаты)
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## jedymaster

Помогите скачать плз, нужно очень очень http://infostart.ru/public/73821/
Спасибо добрым людям, которые откликнутся заранее.

----------


## lenaOn

Кто-нибудь знает сервис, позволяющий определить все внешние ссылки с сайта. С конкретной страницы как узнать - понятно. 
А если мне не известна страница, но известно, что ссылка есть, как ее найти?

----------


## alex20092009

Спасбо

----------


## Лариса Новиков

Добрый день! Помогите скачать с infostart, 
http://infostart.ru/public/336343/. Заранее спасибо:)

----------


## jedymaster

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/139926/. Спасибо.

----------


## abadonna83

Мальчики Девочки помогите плиз.
http://infostart.ru/public/175028/
Она такая классная, прям слюньки текут....

Мой адрес abadonna.83@bk.ru

----------


## Charel

Добрый день нужен внешний отчет для ЗБУ "Расчетные листки" с указанными Взносами на ОПС (ПФР, ФСС, ФФОМС, ФСС_НС)
или помогите скачать что-то из этого http://infostart.ru/public/92393/  или http://infostart.ru/public/73785/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## tanzwut

> Добрый день нужен внешний отчет для ЗБУ "Расчетные листки" с указанными Взносами на ОПС (ПФР, ФСС, ФФОМС, ФСС_НС)
> или помогите скачать что-то из этого http://infostart.ru/public/92393/  или http://infostart.ru/public/73785/
> Заранее благодарен.


http://stop1c.ru/2015/05/26/raschlist/

----------

Charel (26.05.2015), Kaniman (26.05.2015)

----------


## Charel

На основании данного отчета сделал отчет для ЗБУ 1.0 если кому интересно пишите кину.

----------


## rikony

Помогите взять  это универсальная ТТН (Т-1 от 25.07.11) для платформы 1С 8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/90908/

----------


## Alezee

> дравствуйте! Помогите скачать Импорт из EXCEL и др.источников (xls,xlsx,ods,sxc,dbf,mxl,csv,sql) в 1С http://infostart.ru/public/190384/. Или если есть другая обработка для выгрузки номенклатуры с БП 3.0 в файл excel, то выложите её пожалуйста.
> 
> Если можно, помогите скачать и эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/322151/


Присоединяюсь... Если можно, помогите!!!

----------


## ddron7

Помогите скачать дебиторскую/кредиторскую задолженность по периоду ее возникновения для УПП 1.3. Спасибо

----------


## tranguol

Поделитесь пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/309414/

----------


## gal2

Добрый день! Народ нужна Обработка импорта выписки из клиент-банка в 1С:Предприятие 8.2. КА, Автоматическое назначение аналитики (корр.счет, вид операции, субконто), Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/139926/. Спасибо.


"Печать штрихкодов в управляемом приложении" *скачать*

----------

jedymaster (08.07.2015)

----------


## kyafnsum

Коллеги, поделитесь кто-нибудь http://subsystems.ru/catalog/program=132/ , она бесплатна но просто так не скачать=( буду очень признателен

----------


## Alen55

> Коллеги, поделитесь кто-нибудь http://subsystems.ru/catalog/program=132/ , она бесплатна но просто так не скачать=( буду очень признателен


Попробуйте *здесь*

----------

oollaa_78 (15.06.2015), vadimus (11.01.2016), ZapMos (18.01.2016)

----------


## kyafnsum

> Попробуйте *здесь*


Благодарю за оперативный ответ, но увы - в архиве по ссылке только скриншоты.

----------


## Alen55

> Благодарю за оперативный ответ, но увы - в архиве по ссылке только скриншоты.


Sorry...

----------


## Kaniman

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/104433/ 
Справка о среднем заработке по месяцам для 1С 8.2 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Азверин

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/104433/ 
> Справка о среднем заработке по месяцам для 1С 8.2 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом
> Заранее спасибо!


держи http://webfiles.ru/files/43783471

---------- Post added at 15:43 ---------- Previous post was at 15:41 ----------

Добрые форумчане, выложите внешнюю печатную форму Т-6 для документа "Невыходы в организациях", ЗУП 2.5 http://infostart.ru/public/97528/

----------


## Netally

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/154280/

----------


## astraplanet

Пожалуйста, поделитесь: 
Кассовая книга с выбором счета кассы (для обособленных подразделений), БП 3.0
http://infostart.ru/public/353673/

----------


## kovireshad

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/190046/
Печать этикеток и ценников из Реализации (УТ11)
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/154280/


"Материальный отчет новый" *скачать*

----------

alex125it (09.06.2015), guildestern (23.06.2015), Ioryk (22.09.2015), Netally (18.06.2015), RuNa.82 (07.09.2015), staas_ya (13.07.2015)

----------


## Spleh

Всем доброго времени суток. Помогите скачать Печать ценников для бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0. Спасибо.
http://infostart.ru/public/283566/

----------


## developerphp

Добрый день. помогите скачать эту декларацию. http://infostart.ru/public/312117/ Я думаю в ДНР данная форма многим нужна.

----------


## AngelBlack

Скинь  Пожалуйста обработку "выгрузка из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0" мне на почту atnn@nxt.ru. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## unvint

Скинь Пожалуйста обработку "выгрузка из УТ 10.3 в БП 3.0" мне на почту unvint@mail.ru Заранее благодарен!

----------


## papasha95

Помогите найти обработку CRMExchange.epf для обмена между конфигурацией 1C:CRM для Украины, редакция 2.0 и 
"Бухгалтерия для Украины",редакция 1.2 для 1С:Предприятие 8. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ydsdemon

Всем доброго времени суток. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/269425/ Заранее благодарен!

----------


## sergauscas

Помогите найти обработку http://infostart.ru/public/123354/ мне на почту sergauscas@yandex.ru Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Vasilev

И мне бы не помешала.

---------- Post added at 21:21 ---------- Previous post was at 21:20 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/269425/

----------


## gmount

Помогите пож-та скачать http://infostart.ru/public/192364/
IMAGE RESIZE с групповой обработкой файлов изображений Хранилища Дополнительной информации

---------- Post added at 09:43 ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 ----------

Помогите пож-та скачать http://infostart.ru/public/192364/
IMAGE RESIZE с групповой обработкой файлов изображений Хранилища Дополнительной информации

----------


## Hron21

Мегапрайс PRO: программа 1С (импорт, обработка, анализ прайсов поставщиков, маркетинг, закупки) для УТ11.1 
http://subsystems.ru/catalog/program...3#/pubDownload
кто может поделиться?

----------


## vaselek72

Помогите нужна универсальная обработка для групповой печати актов сверки по всем контрагентам для 1с 8.3 проф

----------


## Alen55

> Всем доброго времени суток. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/269425/ Заранее благодарен!





> И мне бы не помешала.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:21 ---------- Previous post was at 21:20 ----------
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/269425/


"Загрузка данных из табличного документа (управляемые формы)" есть *здесь*

----------

AlexanderTiger (15.07.2015), shurman (05.02.2016), staas_ya (13.07.2015), Труляля (25.05.2016)

----------


## vaselek72

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/251842/?rate=1
Спасибо всем откликнувшимся

----------


## nshrek

Помогите скачать отчет МХ20 для бух-рии 3 http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/255820/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## shpetr

Обработки и внешние отчеты где найти на 8.3

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Обработки и внешние отчеты где найти на 8.3


Ну например, сначала сходите сюда: http://infostart.ru/public/, определитесь, какие отчеты и обработки вам нужны.
Бесплатные отчеты и обработки можно найти по номеру публикации на форуме в Попрошайке, по платным связывайтесь с разработчиками.

----------


## korys

Прошу скачать с Инфостарта
http://infostart.ru/public/89582/
РАЗВОЗ: Распределение накладных по автомобилям, для развоза по районам.

----------


## nameno

Пожалуйста помогите скачать.В лс.

http://infostart.ru/public/321952/ - Доп соглашение перевод .

---------- Post added at 15:42 ---------- Previous post was at 15:39 ----------

Выше сообщение-не нужно.

Пожалуйста помогите скачать.В лс.

http://infostart.ru/public/331551/

----------


## kovireshad

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/265806/

----------


## dneprLift

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать - Обработка выполняет копирование документов "Счет на оплату покупателю" и "Реализация товаров и услуг"
http://infostart.ru/public/126665/
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## natadizain

Здравствуйте! Нужен Отчёт о движении денежных средств для Бух.предприятия 1с 8.2 Например такой http://infostart.ru/public/199954/

---------- Post added at 14:38 ---------- Previous post was at 14:35 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/14120/ или что то в этом роде для 1с 8.2

----------


## Hron21

нужно "Рабочее место менеджера по закупкам" УТ11.1

----------


## Snigl

Здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/338493/ "Обнуление задолженности корректировкой (ЗУП, ЗБУ) 8.2"
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## VladimirKursk

Добрый день! 
Киньте пожалуйста обработку или помогите скачать.
ObrabotkaTehnologiceskogoGurnala.epf
Она вроде находится в пятом пункте этой ссылки
http://infostart.ru/public/18845/

5) Других парсеров логов от 1С нет, есть http://partners.v8.1c.ru/forum/getfi...ogoGurnala.epf
http://partners.v8.1c.ru/forum/threa...=576266#576266

Заранее спасибо.

----------

ZapMos (18.01.2016)

----------


## dandrontiy

КАК БЫТЬ С ПЛАТНЫМИ ОБРАБОТКАМИ ?
НЕКОТОРЫЕ ХОЧЕТСЯ ПОПРОБОВАТЬ, НО ЦЕНЫ КУСАЮТСЯ.
ВОТ ЕСЛИ БЫ ОБЪЕДИНИТЬСЯ И НА ВСЕХ РАЗОМ ПРИОБРЕСТИ, БЫЛО БЫ ИНТЕРЕСНО.
Стармани есть много, и обработок уже накопилось много, но пора и "платный" контент инфо-штарта осваивать.
Ваши идеи пишите на dandrontiy.kruzenshtern@yandex.ru

----------


## SLED

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/311132/ (Злоумышленник зашифровал базы 1С и другие файлы)

----------


## vt52

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/101948/

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/198838/

----------


## руина

Добрый день! Помогите скачать с http://obrabotki1c.ru/public/322278/  - Экспресс-проверка ведения учета ПБУ 18/02  для программы "1С: БП 2.0". Очень необходима эта обработка. 
Спасибо!

----------


## las05

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/256339/

----------


## veraperev

Добрый день! не могли бы скинуть внешнюю обработку печать счета на оплату для БП 3.0 http://infostart.ru/public/312597.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## photon17

Очень нужна кассовая книга для УТ 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/128045/

Спасибо огромное.

----------


## anrib

Добрый день!
Есть у кого в наличии ВПФ Расходная накладная с адресом доставки из документа Реализации для УТ 10.3 ?
Кто может поделиться?
http://infostart.ru/public/193530/index.php?ID=193530

----------


## i-Demon-i

Конвертируй в конфигураторе с предыдущих версий.

----------


## kozavva

> Здравствуйте! Нужен Отчёт о движении денежных средств для Бух.предприятия 1с 8.2 Например такой http://infostart.ru/public/199954/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:38 ---------- Previous post was at 14:35 ----------
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/14120/ или что то в этом роде для 1с 8.2


https://yadi.sk/d/6sqIx6YxiVdjt

----------

Alen55 (18.08.2015), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016), ZapMos (18.01.2016)

----------


## bams82

Приветствую! Очень нужна групповая обработка документов для ут 10.3. В частности нужно проставить одинаковые характеристики во всю номенклатуру. http://catalog.inguzcomp.ru/public/122215/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/103054/?rate=1 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## dikii

Добрый день.
Очееень нужна помощь в скачивание http://infostart.ru/public/310433/ 
Огромнейшееееее спасибо, всем кто сможет.

----------


## lenaonly

Пожалуйста, очень нужна карточка СИЗ для КА
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/143013/

----------


## RuNa.82

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь, если есть внешний отчет для УТ 10.3.32.1 остатков номенклатуры по складам с выводом штрихкодов. ОЧень нужно к грядущей инвентаризации!!!

----------


## letvipdep

* Обновлятор-1С Групповое обновление всех баз за один раз версия от 28.08.2015* 

Автор: Алексей Карманов  Cтраница автора
Размер: 2,4 Мб
Язык: русский

Описание:
Сам скачивает все нужные обновления с сайта 1С (при наличии пароля к сайту) или подхватывает уже имеющиеся.
Сам выгоняет пользователей.
Сам обновляет выбранные базы, ожидая и нажимая на нужные кнопки.
Сам подтверждает легальность полученного обновления.
Подходит для всех типовых и отраслевых баз 1С (базовых и проф версий, файловых и серверных), в том числе доработанных, которые находятся на поддержке.
Даже одну единственную базу обновлять при помощи обновлятора легче и безопаснее, чем через 1с предприятие или конфигуратор. 
В отличие от встроенного обновления, Обновлятор-1С сохраняет резервные копии баз в свою папку, где их в случае чего легко найти.

*turbobit*…..*startfiles*…..*rusfolder*…..*exclusiveloader*

----------

dimy4 (16.02.2016), Kvels (23.10.2015), Lani (09.11.2015), mafanaseva (07.10.2015), RuNa.82 (06.09.2015), Касякова (22.09.2015), смит-с (09.02.2016)

----------


## i8990

В отчет "Продажи по оплате" не попадают заказы, если была предоплата. Помогите найти внешний отчет пожалуйста !

----------


## i8990

Может у кого есть обработка efsol загрузка документов поделитесь пожалуйста !

----------


## Evg123456

Добрый день.
Нужна обработка Отчет П-4 (НЗ): Сведения о неполной занятости и движении работников от 24.07.2012 №407
http://infostart.ru/public/173763/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## rikony

Может у кого есть 
Копирование списка любых документов в конфигурациях 1С 8.2 БУ, УТП, УПП, УТ, ЗУП
http://infostart.ru/public/196090/#slide-to-files

----------


## alexio

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать "Товарно-транспортная накладная (1-Т) для Бухгалтерии Предприятия 3.0 с заполнением без изменения конфигурации": http://infostart.ru/public/330594/

----------


## shoy28

Сильно буду благодарен за Перенос сведений о физических лицах из ЗУП 2.5 в ЗУП 2.5: http://infostart.ru/public/252412/

----------


## mtemp

Помогите с обработками кто может... кто может помогите...
http://infostart.ru/public/346547/index.php?ID=346547
http://infostart.ru/public/351985/

----------


## Marita

http://infostart.ru/public/402257/
Пожалуйста, скиньте, с корректировкой от 09.10.2015

----------


## annlight

Народ, товарищи, господа, здравствуйте! Очень нужен хелп!
Необходимо в групповой обработке отобрать в справочнике контрагентов по признаку наличия оборотов за период.
Проблема в следующем: организация работает давно, база контрагентов разрослась, в начале года перешли на 1с8,
базу соответственно выгрузили/загрузили всю. Но со многими (оооочень многими) контрагентами давно не работаем
 и не будем, обороты нулевые. Задача: их вычистить. Вручную - жестоко - восемь тысяч (в том числе задвоенных).
Алгоритм такой: отобрать всех контрагентов имеющих обороты -> проставить определенную отметку(любую, хоть *)
 в "дополнительной информации" -> затем выбрать всех контрагентов с отсутствие этой отметки (и следовательно с 
отсутствием оборотов) и пометить на удаление. 
Загвоздка в первом действии. ХЕЛП!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Народ, товарищи, господа, здравствуйте! Очень нужен хелп!
> Необходимо в групповой обработке отобрать в справочнике контрагентов по признаку наличия оборотов за период.
> Проблема в следующем: организация работает давно, база контрагентов разрослась, в начале года перешли на 1с8,
> базу соответственно выгрузили/загрузили всю. Но со многими (оооочень многими) контрагентами давно не работаем
>  и не будем, обороты нулевые. Задача: их вычистить. Вручную - жестоко - восемь тысяч (в том числе задвоенных).
> Алгоритм такой: отобрать всех контрагентов имеющих обороты -> проставить определенную отметку(любую, хоть *)
>  в "дополнительной информации" -> затем выбрать всех контрагентов с отсутствие этой отметки (и следовательно с 
> отсутствием оборотов) и пометить на удаление. 
> Загвоздка в первом действии. ХЕЛП!!!


Ну во-первых вы не указали конфигурацию и релиз.
Далее, поскольку вы делали перенос из базы 7.7, то штатно переносятся остатки на определенную дату и документы после этой даты, потому нет нужды ни в какой специальной обработке, просто помечаете всех контрагентов на удаление и запускаете процедуру удаления помеченных объектов. Программа сама удалит всех контрагентов, по которым нет оборотов и выписанных документов. После этого снимаем пометку удаления с оставшихся.

----------


## sidka89

Здравствуйте.
Кто может помогите скачать...
http://infostart.ru/public/317654/

----------


## annlight

Извиняюсь за неточность.  1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.6.2076)  Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.42.33)
Вот беда заключается в том, что есть страшный народ - начальство. И этот народ не согласен со столь кардинальными мерами.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Извиняюсь за неточность.  1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.6.2076)  Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.42.33)
> Вот беда заключается в том, что есть страшный народ - начальство. И этот народ не согласен со столь кардинальными мерами.


А зачем же тогда помечать на удаление контрагентов с нулевыми оборотами? Чтобы их потом удалить? Получается результат одинаковый. Естественно, асе массовые операции делайте на копии и результат согласуйте со своим зверем.

----------


## annlight

Просто есть ещё такой момент как грузополучатели, грузоотправители и головные контрагенты для обособленных подразделений. Оборотов по этим контрагентам нет. Но удалять их нельзя. Несмотря на то, что их стараются собирать в определенные папки, человеческий фактор остается актуальным.

---------- Post added at 11:10 ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 ----------

И все таки возможна ли групповая обработка по признаку оборотов?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Просто есть ещё такой момент как грузополучатели, грузоотправители и головные контрагенты для обособленных подразделений. Оборотов по этим контрагентам нет. Но удалять их нельзя. Несмотря на то, что их стараются собирать в определенные папки, человеческий фактор остается актуальным.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 ----------
> 
> И все таки возможна ли групповая обработка по признаку оборотов?


Естественно, если по каким-то контрагентам есть ссылки (обороты, документы, записи в регистрах  и т.д.) то они не удалятся.
Если непременно нужна обработка с данными из бух учета, то конечно, ее можно написать. Обращайтесь к специалистам, согласовывайте стоимость и сроки.

----------

annlight (14.10.2015)

----------


## annlight

Спасибо за консультацию.

----------


## avm3110

> в начале года перешли на 1с8,
> базу соответственно выгрузили/загрузили всю


Мля-я-я... Ну как всегда, вначале создаём трудности, а затем с ними боремся. 
Указанная вами "фигня" решается именно на этапе выгрузки из старой базы (выгружаются только "живые" данные с соответствуюей аналитикой).

Что делать сейчас? - аналогично. По концу 15-го года, базу сальдируете и создаете базу 16-го года (с соответствующими входящими остатками) и при этой операции "убиваете" всю старую помойку (она у вас остается в старых базах и в базе 15-го года)

Все остальные "танцы с бубнами" удаления - артель напрасный труд.:dance:

----------


## vaselek72

Нужна обработка в 1с для подключения торгового оборудования. А именно принтера чеков. Кто может помочь?

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Нужна обработка в 1с для подключения торгового оборудования. А именно принтера чеков. Кто может помочь?


что за конфа и  принтер?

----------


## cemen82

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать плиз http://infostart.ru/public/347558/

----------


## hi4man

Здравствуйте, Может кто нить добрый поделиться

Выгрузка остатков номенклатуры в файл формата CSV

http://infostart.ru/public/86052/

Заранее спасибо!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:46 ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 ----------

Еще раз  всем привет!

Вот какую хорошую вещь нашел:
http://infostart.ru/public/274594/
Просто супер!!! Ребята поделитесь у кого есть

----------


## Hron21

нужна обработка для парсинга цен с сайтов

----------


## time.spot

Скачайте пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/77803/
Спасибо

----------


## Александр2108

Есть у кого нибудь внешняя печатная форма Коммерческого предложения для УТ 11.1 1с 8,3? Мне надо в неё факсимиле добавить.

----------


## phazzzy

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/65193/. Уже публиковалось несколько раз, но ссылки удалены. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alexsovkov

Нужна обработка для выгрузки в весы с печатью этикеток Масса-К ВПМ для Розницы 2.1

----------


## tanzwut

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/65193/. Уже публиковалось несколько раз, но ссылки удалены. Заранее спасибо!


http://stop1c.ru/2015/11/17/priceut10/

----------

phazzzy (17.11.2015)

----------


## Alexsovkov

> Нужна обработка для выгрузки в весы с печатью этикеток Масса-К ВПМ для Розницы 2.1


Что-нибудь из этого:
http://infostart.ru/public/334246/
http://infostart.ru/public/316572/
http://infostart.ru/public/410916/

----------


## Dilan5555

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/377744/
Спасибо!

----------


## Albawarden

Нужна обработка для заполнения  печати ТТН и ТН из Бух 2.0.

----------


## shelepen

Добрый вечер! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Форму 57-т : http://infostart.ru/public/411208/ или http://infostart.ru/public/238096/ или http://infostart.ru/public/237915/
Заранее спасибо...

----------


## andruha76

Добрый вечер уважаемые формучане !!!
Елси есть возможность прошу поделиться ссылочкой на отчет 

Остатки и Обороты номенклатуры http://infostart.ru/public/201589/
и
Отчет "Остатки и движение товаров на складах" на СКД http://infostart.ru/public/187772/

Заранее огромное Спасибо !!! :drinks:

----------


## __gulya

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/192504/ обработку для автоматического формирования движений КУДиР по заработной плате. Заранее благодарна

----------


## alex125it

Приветствую! не поможет ли кто с описанием к данной обработке http://infostart.ru/public/275333/ сама обработка имеется, но нет описания

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CQ7e/GKgLzrnP9
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DC1x/Lj13pJkmZ
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2kxz/kX5ELcncQ

----------

andruha76 (14.12.2015), kozavva (04.03.2016), staas_ya (21.01.2016), valentio (21.04.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016), Александр1С (20.05.2016), смит-с (09.02.2016)

----------


## Sammor

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/180430/
Заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------


## igori3333

Добрый день.
Прошу помочь с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/347624.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## MeSoft

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать последнюю версию "V8Reader (с расширенным анализом форм) Upd."
http://infostart.ru/public/106310/
спасибо за помощь!

---------- Post added at 11:27 ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 ----------

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать последнюю версию "V8Reader (с расширенным анализом форм) Upd."
http://infostart.ru/public/106310/
Заранее спасибо!

---------- Post added at 11:45 ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 ----------

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать последнюю версию "V8Reader (с расширенным анализом форм) Upd."
http://infostart.ru/public/106310/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Salmanova

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86636/

----------


## Ивно

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/126366/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86636/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5JJV/sARu6dKvK

---------- Post added at 07:16 ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 ----------




> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать последнюю версию "V8Reader (с расширенным анализом форм) Upd."
> http://infostart.ru/public/106310/
> спасибо за помощь!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:27 ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 ----------
> 
> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать последнюю версию "V8Reader (с расширенным анализом форм) Upd."
> ...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JvNL/LQ9h3uYuH

---------- Post added at 07:20 ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 ----------




> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/126366/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7WCN/yLf2fNN5m

----------

Alen55 (12.12.2015), alex125it (10.12.2015), andruha76 (14.12.2015), idef (16.12.2015), Kirilg (15.09.2016), MeSoft (10.12.2015), Salmanova (10.12.2015), staas_ya (21.01.2016), vadimus (11.01.2016), ZapMos (18.01.2016), Ивно (10.12.2015), Никол_ай (25.01.2016), Труляля (25.05.2016)

----------


## kolobok2006

Доброго времени! А может кто окажет помощь скачать такую вот печатную форму http://1c.zaikin.su/public/142284/
Заранее большое спасибо!

---------- Post added at 10:11 ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 ----------




> Доброго времени! А может кто окажет помощь скачать такую вот печатную форму http://1c.zaikin.su/public/142284/
> Заранее большое спасибо!


Прошу прощения! Не разобрался как редактировать сообщение! Ссылка на ту же форму на Инфостарте: http://infostart.ru/public/142284/

----------

смит-с (09.02.2016)

----------


## Alen55

> Прошу прощения! Не разобрался как редактировать сообщение! Ссылка на ту же форму на Инфостарте: http://infostart.ru/public/142284/


"Внешняя печатная форма для документа "Отчет о розничных продажах" (142284) *скачать*

----------

alex125it (12.12.2015), andruha76 (14.12.2015), kolobok2006 (12.12.2015), staas_ya (21.01.2016), ZapMos (18.01.2016)

----------


## Alexnr

Обработка "Мониторинг оборачиваемости" (УТ10.3):показывает динамику коэффициента оборачиваемости СКАЧАТЬ
Обработка "Оценка запасов по срокам хранения" (УТ10.3): как много товаров лежит больше полугода, года, двух лет СКАЧАТЬ
Обработка для исправления дублей товаров (УТ10.3): упрощенная "Поиск и замена значений" для юзверей СКАЧАТЬ
Автоустановка основного поставщика товаров (УТ10.3): СКАЧАТЬ
Отчет по "отвалившимся" покупателям (УТ10.3): от давно не покупавших, до купивших недавно СКАЧАТЬ
Обработка "Поиск в 1С по номеру телефона" (УТ10.3 и УТ11): найти нужный контакт, введя несколько цифр из номера его телефона СКАЧАТЬ

----------

staas_ya (21.01.2016), valentio (21.04.2016)

----------


## Sanek123

Добрый день, помогите скачать

http://infostart.ru/public/428744/  - 2-НДФЛ с 08.12.2015
очень нужно

----------


## andruha76

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане !!! 
прошу скачать http://infostart.ru/public/303456/ - Рабочее место кассира для УТ 11 с возможностью печати чека на нефискальный windows принтер

Заранее огромное спасибо !!! :drinks:

----------


## lora5571

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/311377/ Расчет пени для УТ 10.3
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Sergeyfit

Помогите скачать 

http://infostart.ru/public/182569/

----------


## ALEK777

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/404474/ Чистка базы 1С. Удаление "не удаляемых" объектов
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## exitgame

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать Расчетный листок 1с 8 ЗиКБУ
http://infostart.ru/public/157386/

----------


## idef

Приветствую! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/321943/
Спасибо.

----------


## David33

Добрый день! Ребят, выручите пожалуйста отчётом "Отражение зарплаты в регламентированном учете с расширенной детализацией"(для новых релизоы ЗУПа) ( http://infostart.ru/public/20735/ ). Очень бухи просят, а премию к НГ ну очень хочется... Спасибо огромное! 
З.ы. можно на мыло david_lit@mail.ru

----------


## katek79

Добрый день. Подскажите, знающие люди, есть ли обработка для переноса из 1с 7.7 Торговля и Склад в 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия предприятия остатков товаров?

---------- Post added at 16:36 ---------- Previous post was at 16:28 ----------

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/403653/ Обработка ЕГАИС

----------


## asd2003

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/169150/ - Печатная форма 8.3
Спасибо.

----------


## MrYasenok

Приветствую! Уважаемые форумчане, помогите скачать отчетик по спецодежде http://infostart.ru/public/100168/ Заранее огромное спасибо! Можно на почту yasenok@yandex.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Приветствую! Уважаемые форумчане, помогите скачать отчетик по спецодежде http://infostart.ru/public/100168/ Заранее огромное спасибо! Можно на почту yasenok@yandex.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4UoH/k9s5hNqLD

----------

masha_pc (19.02.2016), смит-с (09.02.2016), Труляля (25.05.2016)

----------


## Kaniman

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/259557/ - Контроль НДФЛ
Спасибо.

----------


## x185ta

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/188358/
http://infostart.ru/public/187989/
http://infostart.ru/public/188287/
http://infostart.ru/public/188000/
http://infostart.ru/public/188367/
http://infostart.me/public/188370/

----------


## StronG-X

Добрый день! Помогите скачать, очень надо http://infostart.ru/public/89637/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать, очень надо http://infostart.ru/public/89637/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EjZD/nJ38kiwbN

----------

alex125it (27.12.2015), Kirilg (15.09.2016), staas_ya (21.01.2016), StronG-X (26.12.2015), смит-с (09.02.2016), Труляля (25.05.2016)

----------


## Urets

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/167635/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/167635/
> Заранее благодарен


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JEUA/QuELej51B

----------

alex125it (07.01.2016), kozavva (28.01.2016), staas_ya (21.01.2016), Urets (31.12.2015), valanord (17.01.2016), ZapMos (18.01.2016), смит-с (09.02.2016), Труляля (25.05.2016)

----------


## Nastaxs

Здравствуйте!
Есть ли у кого-нибудь обработка или отчет для проверки зачета авансов полученных?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## photon17

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/102671/
Спасибо, кто откликнется.

----------


## Nop

Вот и случилось, то ради чего я вообще использовал базовую версию, вместо "левой" проф. Ребят подскажите, есть ли внешние обработки или какие-нибудь аналоги автозаполнения реквизитов? Желательно конечно для базовой версии...
Вложение 1609

----------


## Elena_gp

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/190384/

----------


## ALEK777

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/404474/ Чистка базы 1С. Удаление "не удаляемых" объектов
 Заранее спасибо.

----------


## StronG-X

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать отчет http://infostart.ru/public/272395/

----------


## ElDgy

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста скачать (или поделитесь):
(Перенос файлов из томов в информационную базу для 1С Документооборот)
http://infostart.ru/public/256001/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## selinata

Всем доброго времени суток!!! Очень прошу помочь, нужны вот эти формы: http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/100950/ , http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/384193/. СПАСИБО, заранее очень благодарна.

----------


## rozmarin

добрый день! есть возможность скачать? 
http://infostart.ru/public/65820/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Sammor

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/180430/index.php?detail=Y
Спасибо!

----------


## guzai

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!!! Возникла патовая ситуация, когда клиент не хочет ставить обновление, а часть функционала УТ11_1 была переписана самородками. В результате себестоимость рассчитывается как ей самой хочется и прибыль отражает ЧУДЕСА. На инфостарте появился отчет, который не задействует расчет себестоимости в принципе. http://infostart.ru/public/445989/ Хотелось бы протестировать. Заранее очень благодарен!!!

----------


## drugban

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста скачать (или поделитесь):
http://infostart.ru/public/295439/

----------


## Dj@ss

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/20357/ Заранее спасибо.

----------


## leonid_silvand

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/18394/
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/18394/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5JgR/o8i7m9fem

----------

alex125it (25.01.2016), andrew_comm (28.01.2016), leonid_silvand (25.01.2016), Masik777 (29.10.2019), Никол_ай (25.01.2016), смит-с (09.02.2016), Труляля (25.05.2016)

----------


## Ребенок

Доброго время суток!
у меня простая просьбы:  ВПФ (внешняя печатная форма) приходного кассового ордеров и ВПФ (внешняя печатная форма) расходного кассового ордера для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.3.
Спасибо за ранее!!![COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## dnfed

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/403653/ Обработка ЕГАИС
Можно на почту dnfed@mail.ru

----------


## proninasasha

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/412973/

----------


## catlina

Кто может поделиться  расчетные листки для ЗУП с выводом в текст http://infostart.ru/public/68851/?

----------


## natadizain

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/199954/

----------


## Igor_Kal

Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://infostart.ru/public/86827/

----------


## andrew_comm

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/20357/ Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5YvK/PpGuCL2mk

---------- Post added at 15:17 ---------- Previous post was at 15:11 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
> http://infostart.ru/public/86827/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8GjE/f9Bmgsmf8

----------

alex125it (31.01.2016), idef (11.02.2016), Igor_Kal (29.01.2016), Masik777 (29.10.2019), Sterling86 (05.03.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016), Труляля (25.05.2016)

----------


## samat9393

Добрый день. Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/65913/
http://infostart.ru/public/382042/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/65913/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HTFM/2fwNQU6TC

----------

andrew_comm (07.02.2016), Kirilg (15.09.2016), masha_pc (19.02.2016), samat9393 (30.01.2016), shurman (05.02.2016), StarushkaIK (25.02.2016), Svetlana_K (05.03.2016), valleha (12.11.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016), смит-с (09.02.2016)

----------


## ElDgy

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста скачать (или поделитесь):
(Перенос файлов из томов в информационную базу для 1С Документооборот)
http://infostart.ru/public/256001/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## shnur76

Помогите пожалуйста, еще раз выложить отчет (может у кого в "запасниках" остался): 


> Сообщение от lavaza
> 
> 
> 				Буду очень признательна, если поможете скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/139574/
> 
> 
> 
> http://rghost.ru/40217338


 ссылка недоступна. Срочно нужен. Буду премного благодарен. Можно на "мыло": shnur76@mail.ru Спасибо.

----------


## Georg5

Пожалуйста форумчане выручайте не знаю куда обратиться, 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.130) Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана (базовая)", редакция 2.2, локализация для Казахстана: "1С-Рейтинг", "1С-Сапа" (2.2.13.9) очень нужна Внешняя печатная форма 3-2 (накладная на отпуск запасов) .epf

----------


## antek_

Помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/240535/

----------


## antek_

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/240535/


Спасибо не требуется

----------


## butakov1982

Здравствуйте! Имеется у кого Внешний отчет "Контроль отрицательных остатков"? Поделитесь пожалуйста!

---------- Post added at 14:40 ---------- Previous post was at 14:38 ----------




> Здравствуйте! Имеется у кого Внешний отчет "Контроль отрицательных остатков"? Поделитесь пожалуйста!


Вот эта http://infostart.ru/public/190835/

----------


## Angel-curator

Здравствуйте! помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/182066/ или что то подобное. очень надо! мыло ip-kozorezova@mail.
Спасибо заранее!

---------- Post added at 18:51 ---------- Previous post was at 18:49 ----------

Еще такая вещь нужна! http://infostart.ru/public/127533/ мыло ip-kozorezova@mail.
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Alen55

> [/COLOR]Еще такая вещь нужна! http://infostart.ru/public/127533/ мыло ip-kozorezova@mail.
> Спасибо заранее!


Есть только 127533 *скачать*

----------

andrew_comm (03.03.2016), Angel-curator (12.02.2016), StarushkaIK (25.02.2016)

----------


## EVB

очень надо http://infostart.ru/public/192376/
Спасибо.

----------


## Angel-curator

Уважаемые ! помогите скачать - *"Печать договора с контрагентом"* из 1С в MS Word (для 1С: Управление торговлей 10.3) http://infostart.ru/public/68187/  и  дополнение "*V7NDS: Сервис поддержки склонений ФИО для 1С*" договорах http://infostart.ru/public/14656/. можно на E-mail: witalik777@bk.ru 
Заранее Благодарен!

---------- Post added at 14:30 ---------- Previous post was at 14:30 ----------

Уважаемые ! помогите скачать - *"Печать договора с контрагентом"* из 1С в MS Word (для 1С: Управление торговлей 10.3) http://infostart.ru/public/68187/  и  дополнение "*V7NDS: Сервис поддержки склонений ФИО для 1С*" договорах http://infostart.ru/public/14656/. можно на E-mail: witalik777@bk.ru 
Заранее Благодарен!

----------


## lugo

Доброго времени суток ВСЕМ! не могли бы помочь с отчетом "прайс лист с картинка" для УТ 11.1.10.xxx

http://infostart.ru/public/185839/
или
http://infostart.ru/public/407141/

заранее спасибо. можно и на почту  lugokg@gmail.com

----------


## samat9393

Добрый день. Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/373608/
http://infostart.ru/public/331338/

----------


## Martia

Добрый день! 
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать "Рабочее место менеджера по продажам с учетом аналогов"
http://infostart.ru/public/80589/
Было уже раньше, не удалено на файлообменнике.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## econom+

Добрый день!
помогите скачать очень срочно нужно
http://infostart.ru/public/449409/
serpolyakov@yandex.ru
Спасибо заранее!!

----------


## natadizain

Добрый день! Помогите скачать пожалуйста обработку для 1с 8.3 http://infostart.ru/public/197187/

----------


## Martia

http://rusfolder.com/44716100

---------- Post added at 15:56 ---------- Previous post was at 15:56 ----------




> Добрый день! 
> Помогите, пожалуйста скачать "Рабочее место менеджера по продажам с учетом аналогов"
> http://infostart.ru/public/80589/
> Было уже раньше, не удалено на файлообменнике.
> Заранее благодарен!


http://rusfolder.com/44716100

----------

alex125it (18.02.2016), andrew_comm (03.03.2016), cntkf (18.02.2016), SLK01 (20.02.2016)

----------


## alex2tyumen

нужно удалить

----------


## alena_kazan

Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/127892/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alekzander

Помогите, пожалуйста! http://infostart.ru/public/150945/ и http://infostart.ru/public/104602/

----------


## sergeyfsa

Добрый вечер! 
Помогите,пожалуйста скачать Заявление КНД 1110055 http://infostart.ru/public/460652/

----------


## mpss09

Добрый вечер! 
Помогите,пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/78701/

----------


## pups23

Добрый вечер!
Помогите,пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/326302/

----------


## relmvk

Здравствуйте!
Есть ли у кого-нибудь обработка или отчет для проверки зачета авансов полученных счет 60 расчет с ПОСТАВЩИКАМИ? БП 8.2 Ссылки в поиске не сработали
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ElDgy

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/102648
(на форуме уже выкладывали, но ссылки уже увы нерабочие)

----------


## makfromkz

Поделитесь, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/102648
http://rghost.ru/7qcGQ6mJt

----------


## yol44397

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, http://infostart.me/public/439365/

----------


## ElDgy

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/102648
> http://rghost.ru/7qcGQ6mJt


К сожалению в архиве обычная консоль отчетов((
Просьба все еще актуальна:
Поделитесь, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/102648
(на форуме уже выкладывали, но ссылки уже увы нерабочие)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/102648
> http://rghost.ru/7qcGQ6mJt


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AUDa/XhBYT7hDB

----------

andrew_comm (03.03.2016), ElDgy (02.03.2016), Marusya (01.06.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## sergeyfsa

> Добрый вечер! 
> Помогите,пожалуйста скачать Заявление КНД 1110055 http://infostart.ru/public/460652/


Поделитесь,пожалуйста! Нужно очень срочно!!!

----------


## __gulya

Уважаемые форумчане, добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Настройка справочника Виды операций для
 БГУ 8.2" ( ВидыОперацийНастройка.epf )     http://infostart.ru/public/86636/
 и обработкой для формирования записей КУДиР на основании выплат зарплаты в Бухг п\п 8.2 ( ВыплатыЗПвКУДиР.epf )
http://infostart.ru/public/192504/ . Можно на ящик gulya_ntcsys@mail.ru   Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уважаемые форумчане, добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Настройка справочника Виды операций для
>  БГУ 8.2" ( ВидыОперацийНастройка.epf )     http://infostart.ru/public/86636/
> 
>  . Можно на ящик gulya_ntcsys@mail.ru   Заранее благодарна!!!



https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5JJV/sARu6dKvK

----------

andrew_comm (03.03.2016), valleha (12.11.2016), __gulya (01.03.2016)

----------


## serkrn

> http://rghost.ru/49506983


Повторите пожалуйста файл удален(

----------


## Alen55

> Повторите пожалуйста файл удален


"Отрицательные остатки на счете 41 и создание прихода (Бухгалтерия 2.0)" ( 166022)*скачать*

----------

andrew_comm (03.03.2016), Angel_Hranitel (03.03.2016), serkrn (27.03.2016)

----------


## apocalypseomsk

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для автоматической отправки отчетов в 1с: http://infostart.ru/public/329175/

----------


## Angel_Hranitel

Скиньте пожалуйста, не могу найти Поиск и загрузка изображений товаров из Интернета (УТ 11, Розница 2.x, УПП, БСП, Управляемые формы)
http://infostart.ru/public/333026/
Интересует для УТ 11

----------


## kozavva

> Помогите пожалуйста, еще раз выложить отчет (может у кого в "запасниках" остался):  ссылка недоступна. Срочно нужен. Буду премного благодарен. Можно на "мыло": shnur76@mail.ru Спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/yblZV

----------


## vavako

Добрый день 

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/431768/

----------


## renatg2

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/203410/

----------


## Kert

Добрый день, Коллеги.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/342025/ для анализа счетчиков производительности
 Спасибо

----------


## Barhatov0473

Нужна очень программа для группового внесения штрих кода и т.д., а именно Мегапрайс
http://subsystems.ru/catalog/program=158/
Возможно ли ее найти? Нигде в интернете не видел такую в доступе

----------


## Danilka83

Уважаемые форумчане, добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Журнал учета выданных доверенностей" ( Журнал доверенностей82.erf ) http://infostart.ru/public/64553/
Очень нужно.

----------


## Olegato

большая просьба помочь скачать http://infostart.ru/public/374281/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/67209/
http://infostart.ru/public/66079/

----------


## Danilka83

Уважаемые форумчане, добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Форма П-4 "Сведения о численности, заработной плате и движении работников" для Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, редакция 1.0" ( РегламентированныйОтчетСт  атистикаФормаП4.erf ) http://infostart.ru/public/415547/
Очень нужно.

----------


## rnf70

> большая просьба помочь скачать http://infostart.ru/public/374281/ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/67209/
> http://infostart.ru/public/66079/


https://yadi.sk/i/wXViYoBGq5SSC
https://yadi.sk/i/AZEhmsX3q5SW6

----------

andrew_comm (11.03.2016), Bogdan31122 (17.07.2016)

----------


## Janduin

Добрый вечер!
Помогите скачать печатную форму счета-фактуры http://infostart.ru/public/447844/

----------


## downtaun

Здравствуйте, нужен счет в розницу 2.1. Спасибо.
http://infostart.ru/public/292046/

нашел, вот...
http://rghost.ru/8LrqszHBl

----------

LostFixer (11.10.2016)

----------


## Fyala

Люди, помогите с обработкой для выгрузки данных ( ФОТ и док-ты) из 1 С 8.2 Бух, ред. 2.0 в 1 С 8.2 ЗуП, ред.2.5
Почему то эта( ВыгрузкаФотИСчетовВФайлЗУ  П2-3) не подходит.:confused:

----------


## olen

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, внешним отчетом "Акт сверки" для УПП

----------


## ingsad

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработку "Загрузка в БГУ из Системы удаленного финансового документооборота СУФД": http://infostart.ru/public/194972/
Заранее спасибо (нужна очень сильно. плиииииз) ingsad@mail.ru

----------


## krn

Здравствуйте. 
Помогите скачать "Заполнение расчетных документов" http://infostart.ru/public/21427/
Уже выкладывалась на форуме, очень нужно!

----------


## Fyala

Люди помогите кто-нибудь, поделитесь плиз этими штуками..



> Загрузка документов в ЗУП из БП 2.0 для 1С 8.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/185737/
> 
> Правила обмена из БП 8.2 в ЗУП 8.2 (переход с зарплаты БП 8.2 на ЗУП 8.2)
> http://infostart.ru/public/153200/

----------


## unbuh1

Добрый день. Нужен файл правил переноса для 1С8.2 с Бухгалтерии предприятия КОРП в Бухгалтерию предприятия КОРП

----------


## Сергей1963

Помогите скачать, заранее спасибо!
Накладная М11 с заполняемыми реквизитами для Предприятия 8.3
http://infostart.ru/public/311505/

----------


## rogov01

Люди добрые, помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/376941/.
Или может какая другая обработка есть для переноса из 1С 8.3  Розницы 8 номенклатуры отатков с характеристиками, ценой, и штрих кодами в EXCEL или любую другую печатную форму.
Спасибо!

----------


## Kaniman

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/335859/

----------


## ingsad

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработку "Загрузка в БГУ из Системы удаленного финансового документооборота СУФД": http://infostart.ru/public/194972/
Заранее спасибо (нужна очень сильно. плиииииз) ingsad@mail.ru

----------


## Luqe

Помогите пожалуйста  скачать http://infostart.ru/public/173642/ 
luqe@yandex.ru

----------


## Luqe

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/199709/
luqe@yandex.ru

---------- Post added at 09:22 ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 ----------

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/173642/
luqe@yandex.ru

---------- Post added at 09:33 ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/160238/

----------


## nikioioio

Добрый день! помогите с обработкой загрузка прайса с картинками из excel или c URL ссылками на картинки.

---------- Post added at 20:08 ---------- Previous post was at 20:07 ----------

ked_nik@mail.ru

----------


## EvgenyM

Люди добрые, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/322200/ или http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/424702/  . Заранее благодарен. 75060@mail.ru

----------


## saphire

Помогите пожалуйста скачать внешнею печатную форму http://infostart.ru/public/455013/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Саша2

> Доброго времени суток. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/93142/


 Эта обработка будет работать на Рознице 2.0 И?

----------


## sin_krasnodar

нужна загрузка в ут 11.2 CommerceML файла. никак не могу найти помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Nata1109

Доброго дня. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/82529/

----------


## svetion

можно где-то скачать Унифицированные формы КС-2 и КС-2 для 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия 2.0?
типа этого http://infostart.ru/public/140432/

----------


## borstyle

Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/79258/

----------


## shishkin70

Здравствуйте! помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/360850/   Универсальный редактор таблиц и движений (LITE) (обычная форма)

----------


## neyl-on

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать следующую обработку http://infostart.ru/public/119889/ Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать следующую обработку http://infostart.ru/public/119889/ Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Evt5/EAv9TLy5R

---------- Post added at 16:25 ---------- Previous post was at 16:20 ----------




> Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/79258/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BHFE/bE1R4D6a8

----------

Afftor (17.04.2016), Bogdan31122 (17.07.2016), masha_pc (11.04.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## neyl-on

Александр, большое спасибо! Но хотелось бы свежей версии 1.23, 1.24, т.к старые версии не работают в последних конфигурациях ЗУП

---------- Post added at 17:47 ---------- Previous post was at 17:42 ----------




> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Evt5/EAv9TLy5R[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:25 ---------- Previous post was at 16:20 ----------


Александр, спасибо большое за помощь. Подскажите пожалуйста а новых версий 1.23 или 1.24 у Вас нет? ЗУП старые версии игнорит

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Александр, большое спасибо! Но хотелось бы свежей версии 1.23, 1.24, т.к старые версии не работают в последних конфигурациях ЗУП
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:47 ---------- Previous post was at 17:42 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Александр, спасибо большое за помощь. Подскажите пожалуйста а новых версий 1.23 или 1.24 у Вас нет? ЗУП старые версии игнорит


Пока все, что есть

----------

neyl-on (28.03.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Саша2

Доброго времени суток. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/93142/
http://infostart.ru/public/106116/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## JBoy

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/85982/ очень срочно надо, заранее большое спасибо

----------


## Nata1109

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/507345/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/93142/
> http://infostart.ru/public/106116/. Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lgjb/tX86aQVhc
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4HJo/jLjzF1JuA

----------

Masik777 (29.07.2017), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## alena_kazan

Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/127892/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! очень очень!!!

----------


## Borinem

> Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/127892/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! очень очень!!!


 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HFKw/YRAPaneQD

----------

alena_kazan (31.03.2016), hab1c (31.03.2016), tak_tak777 (08.08.2016)

----------


## hab1c

Добрый день,
помогите скачать "Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.2.16"
http://infostart.ru/public/335504/
интересная вещь

спасибо.

----------


## Borinem

> Добрый день,
> помогите скачать "Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.2.16"
> http://infostart.ru/public/335504/
> интересная вещь
> 
> спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Efsv/Ushy5xirH

----------

hab1c (05.04.2016), lost-s0u1 (23.06.2016), tak_tak777 (08.08.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день,
> помогите скачать "Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.2.16"
> http://infostart.ru/public/335504/
> интересная вещь
> 
> спасибо.


https://yadi.sk/d/K8cIXjiDpu4uj

---------- Post added at 09:47 ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 ----------

а так тема для инфостарта вот http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...587#post455587

----------

Bogdan31122 (17.07.2016), hab1c (04.04.2016), KosAlex (20.07.2016), Lunev (31.03.2016), muwa (18.04.2016), SmokySKY (08.07.2016), Александр1С (20.05.2016), Маруся18 (05.06.2016)

----------


## Unsleeps8

Здравствуйте,
помогите скачать "Замена в справочниках значений реквизитов"
http://infostart.ru/public/159582/
интересная вещь

спасибо.

----------


## babyday

добрый день! поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой м*е*г*а*п*р*а*й*с
 спасибо!

----------


## Tyler_13

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать, пожалуйста: "Работа с картами 1С 3 в 1: Яндекс, Google , 2ГИС" 
http://infostart.ru/public/167919/ 
Заранее огромное спасибо!
очень... очень нужно...

----------


## Borinem

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать, пожалуйста: "Работа с картами 1С 3 в 1: Яндекс, Google , 2ГИС" 
> http://infostart.ru/public/167919/ 
> Заранее огромное спасибо!
> очень... очень нужно...


https://yadi.sk/d/YxAQ7mQ8qjr9C

----------

alex125it (05.04.2016), smolen1 (05.04.2016), Tyler_13 (08.04.2016)

----------


## dimka07.07

помогите скачать Розница 2.1: Печать ценников и этикеток с двумя ценами http://infostart.ru/public/420524/

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
Анализ отгрузки и оплаты заказа покупателя
http://infostart.ru/public/85617/

---------- Post added at 14:18 ---------- Previous post was at 14:09 ----------

Нужен отчет. Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
Анализ заказов покупателей (для УПП)
http://infostart.ru/public/405729/

---------- Post added at 14:19 ---------- Previous post was at 14:18 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/392425/

---------- Post added at 14:37 ---------- Previous post was at 14:19 ----------

"Монитор заказов покупателей" для конфигураций УТ и УПП. Бесплатная версия без ограничений.
http://infostart.ru/public/14190/

----------


## sin_krasnodar

хелп 
http://infostart.ru/public/507871/ 
помогите, попрошайке

----------


## SergAl

Нужен отчет, помогите:
Анализ доступности товаров на складах с ценами
http://infostart.ru/public/101699/

----------


## Borinem

> Нужен отчет, помогите:
> Анализ доступности товаров на складах с ценами
> http://infostart.ru/public/101699/


https://yadi.sk/d/2SoMfxnoqmB6H

----------

alex125it (06.04.2016), Kirilg (15.09.2016), SmokySKY (08.07.2016)

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите кто может 
Invoice (Инвойс) - печатная форма для БП 2.0 
http://infostart.ru/public/200241/ 
или 
http://infostart.ru/public/87833/
или
http://infostart.ru/public/283437/

----------


## alex125it

в третий раз закинул старик невод...))
http://infostart.ru/public/275333/

----------


## keen11

помогите очень надо горю http://infostart.ru/public/335859/ для бгу 1.0

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

Здравствуйте. поделитесь обработкой: Удаление помеченных объектов с отбором.epf

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. поделитесь обработкой: Удаление помеченных объектов с отбором.epf


Например, это:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fogm/8vu2EVDfi

----------

Kirilg (15.09.2016), Masik777 (10.07.2016), SergAl (08.04.2016), valleha (12.11.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016), еВГЕНИЙ (21.04.2016)

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

Если ком нужно то вот ссылка придется зарегатся.

----------


## fedun

Ребята, спасите! Нужна обработочка 
http://infostart.ru/public/370152/

----------


## krn

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/21427/

Очень нужно! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## SergAl

УПП: Проверка не закрытых резервов по заказам покупателей
http://infostart.ru/public/266073/

Выявление неправильно закрытых заказов покупателей. УТ 10.3.х на 8.1
http://infostart.ru/public/79617/

Автоматическое закрытие заказов покупателей (или напоминания о незакрытых), для УТ 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/306888/

Автоматическое закрытие заказов покупателей (или напоминания о незакрытых), для УТ 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/306888/

Помогите скачать пожалуйста.

---------- Post added at 08:53 ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 ----------

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
Внешняя печатная форма УПД для документа Реализация товаров и услуг (УПП 1.3.45.3)
http://infostart.ru/public/236321/

----------


## Tyler_13

> https://yadi.sk/d/YxAQ7mQ8qjr9C


*Borinem*, Спасибо! Очень выручили

----------


## luciferishka

Добрый день! Может кто подскажет есть обработка удаление проводок удаленного документа?

---------- Post added at 11:50 ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 ----------

для конфигурации 1С 8.2

----------


## Bremo

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
Система накопительного дисконта в документе "Чек ККМ" в ТиС
http://infostart.ru/public/20698/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
> Система накопительного дисконта в документе "Чек ККМ" в ТиС
> http://infostart.ru/public/20698/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6QeD/Wg5Fq92Qw

---------- Post added at 12:37 ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 ----------




> Добрый день! Может кто подскажет есть обработка удаление проводок удаленного документа?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:50 ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 ----------
> 
> для конфигурации 1С 8.2


Если существуют проводки без регистратора - это ошибка информационной базы, исправляется через тестирование и исправление  с включением "Удалять ссылки"

----------

Bremo (09.04.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Bremo

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6QeD/Wg5Fq92Qw
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 ----------


Спасибо, но это старая версия (от 2009г.) данного файла, которая не работает. На ИС выложена версия от 2012г. он та мне и нужна.

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/402257/
masha_pc@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
нужна печатная форма http://infostart.ru/public/236602/
Спасибо!

----------


## exitgame

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать Проверка (сверка) 6-НДФЛ для ЗИКБУ http://infostart.ru/public/458549/

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
Внешняя печатная форма УПД для УПП 1.3
http://infostart.ru/public/458845/

---------- Post added at 11:31 ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 ----------

Универсальный передаточный документ (УПД) для конфигурации УПП, редакция 1.3 (1.3.60.1) (обычное приложение)
http://help.1cniku.ru/public/326192/

----------


## luciferishka

Спасибо, но с ТИИ не помогло.

---------- Post added at 12:20 ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 ----------




> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6QeD/Wg5Fq92Qw
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 ----------
> 
> 
> Если существуют проводки без регистратора - это ошибка информационной базы, исправляется через тестирование и исправление  с включением "Удалять ссылки"


Спасибо, но ТИИ не помогло

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, но с ТИИ не помогло.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо, но ТИИ не помогло


А как у вас получилось удалить документы, оставив проводки? Что показывает, например карточка счета по таким проводкам?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## RodinMax

Набор обработок и отчетов для 6-НДФЛ (перезалив)

----------


## vavilenko

Помогите пожалуйста скачать Алкогольную декларацию для 1С 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 http://infostart.ru/public/157454/
спасибо

----------


## RodinMax

6 НДФЛ

----------

vlboy (21.04.2016)

----------


## samat9393

Добрый день. помогите скачать Акт сверки по счет-фактурам 
http://infostart.ru/public/93086/

----------


## exitgame

> 6 НДФЛ


Ужасный файлобменник, капчу вообще всегда не правильно вводишь

----------

еВГЕНИЙ (21.04.2016)

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
Корректировка оборотов НУ по БУ по соответствующим счетам
http://infostart.ru/public/22330/

----------


## Coolvic

Добрый день!
Здесь выкладывали ранее, но ссылки битые.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/117647/
http://infostart.ru/public/81495/

Свежими версиями от 2015 если можно.
Благодарю!

----------


## Яшар

> Добрый день!
> Здесь выкладывали ранее, но ссылки битые.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста:
> http://infostart.ru/public/117647/
> http://infostart.ru/public/81495/
> 
> Свежими версиями от 2015 если можно.
> Благодарю!


 могу скинуть на почту

---------- Post added at 20:03 ---------- Previous post was at 19:59 ----------




> 6 НДФЛ


можно скинуть его на почту diik-derbent@mail.ru? обменник не понятный, невозможно с него скачать

----------

Coolvic (24.04.2016)

----------


## Coolvic

> могу скинуть на почту


Благодарю, coolvic35@mail.ru

----------


## waw_waw

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать, пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/308563/
 Заранее огромное спасибо!
 очень... очень нужно... E-mail:sagitariusys@yandex.ru

----------


## Pri4uda

Доброго дня! Помогите найти обработку "Реализация товара и спецодежды в счет заработной платы" для БП 8.3. Очень нужно.
:confused::blush:
Заранее благодарна:yes:

----------


## panas_81

> Набор обработок и отчетов для 6-НДФЛ (перезалив)


можно скинуть на мыло а то обменник какой-то не понятный panas@nm.ru

----------


## Julnsk

Добрый день! 
Можете кинуть такую штуку http://infostart.ru/public/67761/ И?
ящик julnsk@ya.ru
Буду очень благодарна

----------


## oleelo

Добрый день!
может кто поможет с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/512690/
voa73@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## arsi_

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на стандартную обработку переноса справочников в 8.1

----------


## avm3110

> Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на стандартную обработку переноса справочников в 8.1


Мля, это все делается стандартным механизмом "конвертация данных 2.1"

----------

waw_waw (29.04.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на стандартную обработку переноса справочников в 8.1


Не знаю, что считать стандартным...
В типовых конфигурациях есть стандартная обработка -"Универсальный обмен данными XML", для нее только нужны правила обмена, которые можно написать самому с помощью "конвертации данных", или заказать сведущему специалисту.
Более-менее стандартным можно считать обработку с диска ИТС https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3UBR/J8QdCEmYL
ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML, используется для обмена между идентичными конфигурациями.
Можно пробовать переносы, написанные сторонними разработчиками,  например,
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NAtj/5F4dxa9fL
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Jkv/87hLbn59Z
, но это уже нельзя назвать стандартным...

----------

oleelo (29.04.2016), tak_tak777 (08.08.2016), valleha (12.11.2016), vlboy (29.04.2016)

----------


## waw_waw

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать, пожалуйста: http://infostart.ru/public/308563/
Заранее огромное спасибо!
очень... очень нужно...
Можно на E-mail: sagitariusys@yandex.ru

----------


## Andrey03rus

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/119889/
Заранее благодарен!
MedvedPrived03@yandex.ru

----------


## SergAl

[QUOTE=Яшар;457067]могу скинуть на почту

---------- Post added at 20:03 ---------- Previous post was at 19:59 ----------



скиньте на почту alexsn2002@bk.ru, пожалуйста.

----------


## kozavva

> Набор обработок и отчетов для 6-НДФЛ (перезалив)


скиньте мне тоже на почту levbro@mail.ru

----------


## Яшар

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/86265/ очень нужна

----------


## Salmanova

Други! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/117603/ пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Други! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/117603/ пожалуйста


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CXVH/DiE4NWdtT

----------

Afftor (05.08.2016), bentim (26.07.2016), Kirilg (15.09.2016), lekhaplaton (23.05.2016), masha_pc (20.05.2016), Salmanova (19.05.2016), valleha (12.11.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016), Труляля (25.05.2016)

----------


## vova_l

Люди добрые!!! 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/19142/index.php?ID=19142

----------


## Borinem

https://yadi.sk/d/sakJzjtOrtstK

---------- Post added at 13:32 ---------- Previous post was at 13:31 ----------

Для vova_l https://yadi.sk/d/sakJzjtOrtstK

----------

Afftor (10.07.2016), lekhaplaton (14.06.2016), vova_l (23.05.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016)

----------


## ingsad

Помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/413872/ Заранее ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО !!! =)

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:
Оповещение пользователей - http://infostart.ru/public/290008/
Оповещение пользователей - http://infostart.ru/public/308991/
Отправка сообщений пользователям 1С - http://infostart.ru/public/198537/
Оповещение пользователей - http://infostart.ru/public/281099/
Отправка сообщений активным пользователям (во время работы) - http://infostart.ru/public/276433/
Обработка отправки сообщения активным пользователям - http://infostart.ru/public/335722/
В помощь администратору: простая подсистема отправки текстовых предупреждений (для обычного приложения) - http://infostart.ru/public/333336/
Как выдать сообщение всем пользователям (для управляемого приложения) - http://infostart.ru/public/334073/

----------


## SergAl

У кого есть обработка по отправке сообщений пользователям, поделитесь пожалуйста alexsn2002@bk.ru

---------- Post added at 11:39 ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 ----------

Сводный отчет по заказам покупателей (задолженность) (УТ 10.3) - http://infostart.ru/public/200256/
Помогите скачать пожалуйста.

---------- Post added at 11:50 ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 ----------

Ведомость по заказам покупателей - http://infostart.ru/public/269428/

----------


## Rinnous

> Сообщение от AntonKenT  
> Здраствуйте!
> HELP!!!!
> http://infostart.ru/public/332025/ очень нужна данная обработка
> http://stop1c.ru/2015/04/09/exchxml/


 случаем не завалялась данная обработка?

----------


## zoomoo

Помогите нужна, ну очень нужно  "Документ "Сборка товаров" для "Отчет о розничных продажах". Внешняя обработка, фоновое"

----------


## timohabratan

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
Отчет по закупкам для Бухгалтерии для Украины
http://infostart.ru/public/386222/

----------


## natutsik

Доброго дня,
помогите скачать...http://infostart.ru/public/119889/
Заранее благодарю!!!
E-mail: nat_niz@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 16:48 ---------- Previous post was at 16:31 ----------

нашла уже, пойду тестить

----------


## андрей536

> случаем не завалялась данная обработка?


Есть такая обработка

----------


## DmitryNK

Добрый день!
помогите пожалуйста скачать внешнюю обработку
Удостоверение качества и безопасности для 1С: БП 3.0 
http://infostart.ru/public/346257/
Спасибо.

----------


## maxxisveta

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста. найти обработку УПД за поставщика для 1с: БП 3.0. 
http://infostart.ru/public/337286/ (ф.1.4.1). Очень нужно. Большое спасибо

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста. найти обработку УПД за поставщика для 1с: БП 3.0. 
> http://infostart.ru/public/337286/ (ф.1.4.1). Очень нужно. Большое спасибо




---------- Post added at 10:43 ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 ----------




> Доброго дня,
> помогите скачать...http://infostart.ru/public/119889/
> Заранее благодарю!!!

----------

Bogdan31122 (16.07.2016), Hammerboy (07.09.2016), KosAlex (20.07.2016), lekhaplaton (14.06.2016), maxxisveta (31.05.2016), vlboy (31.05.2016), Алёныч (06.09.2016), Маруся18 (05.06.2016)

----------


## bliznec_vulkan

Всем привет.
помогите скачать обработки для ЗиК 8 Зарплата и кадры с инфостарта
http://infostart.ru/public/308603/

http://infostart.ru/public/195185/

мое мыло bliznec_vulkan@list.ru

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Всем привет.
> помогите скачать обработки для ЗиК 8 Зарплата и кадры с инфостарта
> http://infostart.ru/public/308603/
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/195185/
> 
> мое мыло bliznec_vulkan@list.ru


http://infostart.ru/public/308603/

----------

bliznec_vulkan (01.06.2016), Bogdan31122 (16.07.2016), borisusman (10.01.2017), Hammerboy (07.09.2016), mavr7778 (06.06.2016), tak_tak777 (08.08.2016), vlboy (01.06.2016)

----------


## nashsergey

Здравствуйте.
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/289824/ .
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте.
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/289824/ .
> Заранее спасибо.

----------

inoffline (03.06.2016), nashsergey (15.06.2016)

----------


## nashsergey

Спасибо!!! )))):good:

---------- Post added at 08:59 ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 ----------

Спасибо! За версию для УТП.
Очень буду признателен за отчет УT10. 
http://infostart.ru/public/289824 
Валовая прибыль по оплате для УТ 10, УПП.
Заранее спасибо. :blush:

----------


## inoffline

Здравствуйте! Перезалейте, пожалуйста (файл удален)
http://infostart.ru/public/123170/
Согласие работника на обработку персональных данных.

Спасибо)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Спасибо!!! )))):good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 ----------
> 
> Спасибо! За версию для УТП.
> Очень буду признателен за отчет УT10. 
> http://infostart.ru/public/289824 
> Валовая прибыль по оплате для УТ 10, УПП.
> Заранее спасибо. :blush:

----------

tak_tak777 (08.08.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Перезалейте, пожалуйста (файл удален)
> http://infostart.ru/public/123170/
> Согласие работника на обработку персональных данных.
> 
> Спасибо)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6vYz/PXx6pQGay

----------

inoffline (06.06.2016), lekhaplaton (14.06.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## inoffline

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6vYz/PXx6pQGay


Это не обновленная версия обработки((
Есть шанс обновленную слить? (было б здорово)

Спасибо еще раз и извините за наглость)

----------


## Omenx

Помогите скачать! http://infostart.ru/public/308474/
мое мыло nkorona2008@yadex.ru

---------- Post added at 19:06 ---------- Previous post was at 19:02 ----------

мое мыло nkorona2008@yandex.ru

----------


## lllmartylll

Здравствуйте! Может у кого есть платная подсистема http://infostart.ru/public/172052/ . Пока искал увидел, что складчины проводились по ней, так что у кого-то полюбому есть))) Поделитесь кому не жалко. Обещаю не распространять.

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать! http://infostart.ru/public/114622/ пожалуйста

----------


## natadizain

Добрый день! Мне нужна обработка для 1с 8.2 бух.предприятия, которая восстанавливает нумерацию в расходных кассовых ордерах, если есть то очень надо)))
http://infostart.ru/public/192413/ нашла такую

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать! http://infostart.ru/public/306888/ пожалуйста

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с отчетом.Анализ закупок.
http://infostart.ru/public/422123/

----------


## SergAl

Внешние печатные формы для УПП 1.3 http://infostart.ru/public/200296/
Поделитесь пожалуйста

---------- Post added at 11:37 ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/141437/ - Внешняя печатная форма Доверенность М2 и М2а УПП 1.3.27.2
http://infostart.ru/public/169891/ - Внешняя печатная форма доверенности М-2 для УПП с выбором подписей руководителя и главного бухгалтера
Пожалуйста

---------- Post added at 11:39 ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/117222/ - Внешняя печатная форма Доверенность М-2 для УТ 10.3 8.1 и 8.2

---------- Post added at 11:40 ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/141323/ - Внешняя печатная форма Доверенность М-2 для УПП 1.3.27.2

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Внешние печатные формы для УПП 1.3 http://infostart.ru/public/200296/
> Поделитесь пожалуйста
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:37 ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 ----------
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/141437/ - Внешняя печатная форма Доверенность М2 и М2а УПП 1.3.27.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/169891/ - Внешняя печатная форма доверенности М-2 для УПП с выбором подписей руководителя и главного бухгалтера
> Пожалуйста
> 
> ...


169891:

----------

lekhaplaton (14.06.2016), SergAl (14.06.2016), tak_tak777 (08.08.2016)

----------


## harly97

Добрый день!

http://infostart.ru/public/172967/

у кого есть?

----------


## alp777

Здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/394862/
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## free-woman

Здравствуйте!!!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать Универсальный отчет для Альфа-авто
http://infostart.ru/public/195349/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## nashsergey

Здравствуйте.
Я просил скачать отчет с http://infostart.ru/public/289824/, но он для УТП.
Пожалуйста, скачайте отчет для УТ 10 он называется "Валовая прибыль по оплате для УТ 10, УПП." и находиться по той же ссылке.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## nashsergey

Или это может есть http://1c83.ru/public/335563/ ?
Спасибо.

----------


## nashsergey

Здравствуйте, перезалейте пожалуйста, очень надо!
Оплаченные продажи (Продажи по оплате) доработанная версия http://infostart.ru/public/139178/

----------


## raskirill

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.me/public/414006/
или http://infostart.ru/public/340084/
Спасибо!

----------


## Dantalet

Доброго дня!
Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/320782/
Обмен Розница и Фронтол.
Нужны все 3 обработки. 
Спасибо!

----------


## asimka

Добрый день,
помогите скачать: настраиваемое кнопочное меню в управляемых формах  http://infostart.ru/public/158261/
Уже кому-то качали в 2013г.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день,
> помогите скачать: настраиваемое кнопочное меню в управляемых формах  http://infostart.ru/public/158261/
> Уже кому-то качали в 2013г.
> Заранее спасибо!

----------

alexandr_ll (22.06.2016), asimka (22.06.2016), kbuka (05.07.2016), Kirilg (15.09.2016), sewell (29.06.2016), SLK01 (22.06.2016), tak_tak777 (08.08.2016), Маруся18 (06.09.2016)

----------


## dimaslider

Добрый день,
помогите скачать Делаем управляемые формы чуть более управляемыми http://infostart.ru/public/140057/
Большое спасибо
dimaslider@yandex.ru

----------


## Алёныч

Доброго дня! Помогите плиз скачать http://infostart.ru/public/188805/ 
Сводная инвентаризационная опись по ОС, МЗ и ОС в оперативном учете (с отбором по КПС и КВД)

----------


## agshadrin

Здравствуйте.
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/193541/ .
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## iko81

День добрый! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/115225/

Спасибки!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/115225/
> 
> Спасибки!!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/12vg/njRGKxx6u

----------

iko81 (23.06.2016), stvi (29.07.2016)

----------


## vab_andriy

День добрый! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/95349/ Редактирование проводок
http://infostart.ru/public/89637/ Редактирование проводок проведенного документа 1С Предприятие
Спасибо!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/95349/ Редактирование проводок
> http://infostart.ru/public/89637/ Редактирование проводок проведенного документа 1С Предприятие
> Спасибо!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EjZD/nJ38kiwbN
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GD1F/sMpbhhBxy

----------

Kobra206 (04.08.2016), Masik777 (10.07.2016), Mr Roudyk (27.12.2018), Sors (29.07.2016), tak_tak777 (08.08.2016), vab_andriy (24.06.2016), valleha (12.11.2016), Алёныч (06.09.2016), Маруся18 (21.09.2016), Никол_ай (26.09.2016)

----------


## free-woman

Здравствуйте!!!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать Универсальный отчет для Альфа-авто
http://infostart.ru/public/195349/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## vab_andriy

Доброго дня!
Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/19633/
Tool_1CD. Программа просмотра файлов баз *.1CD (1Сv8.x)
Спасибо!

----------


## yavi

Здравствуйте.
Помогите скачать Выгрузка алкогольной декларации формы №11 (xml 4.20) из УТАП в Декларант-Алко
http://infostart.ru/public/153478/ .
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/354044/ - Экспресс-проверка ведения учета ПБУ 18/02 для программы "1С: УПП"

---------- Post added at 09:31 ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 ----------

http://infostart.ru/public/15972/ - Объединение "дублей" сотрудников

----------


## Захар05

Народ, никто не поможет с обработкой "Импорт документов из Бизнес Пак 7.6 в Бухгалтерию 3.0" по ссылкеИ? Очень срочно нужна...
http://infostart.ru/public/504792/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Народ, никто не поможет с обработкой "Импорт документов из Бизнес Пак 7.6 в Бухгалтерию 3.0" по ссылкеИ? Очень срочно нужна...
> http://infostart.ru/public/504792/


вот https://yadi.sk/d/K8cIXjiDpu4uj

----------

Afftor (20.02.2017), ingsad (17.10.2016), lekhaplaton (19.07.2016), Masik777 (10.07.2016), tak_tak777 (08.08.2016), veraperev (01.07.2016), vlboy (01.07.2016), Маруся18 (21.09.2016)

----------


## veraperev

Доброе время суток!
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/321604/.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Актуальные ссылки давайте для скачивания

---------- Post added at 18:06 ---------- Previous post was at 18:04 ----------




> Доброе время суток!
> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/321604/.


К сожалению  я не смогу её Вам скачать, так как она только платная и цена вопроса 
Выгрузка из 1С:УТ 11 в Бухгалтерию 2.0
				7600 руб. 	

Выгрузка из 1С:УТ 11 в Бухгалтерию 3.0
				7600руб.

У меня есть правила обмена УТ 10.3 - БП2 и БП2 - УТ 10.3 для универсального хмл обмена, сам писал, если Вы понимаете СКД можете под свою переделать по аналогии..

----------

Afftor (10.07.2016), veraperev (03.07.2016)

----------


## veraperev

Добрый день!
Если можно, скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день!
> Если можно, скиньте пожалуйста


Хорошо, завтра на работу приду к 8:00 и скину сюда ссылку

----------

kozavva (04.08.2016), tak_tak777 (08.08.2016)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Хорошо, завтра на работу приду к 8:00 и скину сюда ссылку


вот https://yadi.sk/d/Ukzi5Ou-ptVXV

----------

Arta9638 (12.07.2016), Bogdan31122 (16.07.2016), borisusman (10.01.2017), dgalimov (06.07.2016), lekhaplaton (19.07.2016), Masik777 (24.10.2016), Shura19 (14.10.2016), tak_tak777 (08.08.2016), veraperev (05.07.2016), vlboy (05.07.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016), Никол_ай (26.09.2016)

----------


## kbuka

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/159882/

----------


## Andan

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку УПД от поставщика. Очееень нужно =/

http://infostart.ru/public/289589/

----------


## dgalimov

Добрый день!

Сможете помочь скачать http://infostart.ru/public/406260/ или http://infostart.ru/public/405282/ ?
Спасибо!

----------


## HeLLpeR

Добрый день.

А можете перезалить или в почту кинуть hellper@mail.ru, очень нать ?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день.
> 
> А можете перезалить или в почту кинуть hellper@mail.ru, очень нать ?


что перезалитьИ

----------


## Dickland

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:

http://infostart.ru/public/163127/

Или может уже выкачивали доп соглашение к трудовому договору для ЗУП 2.5 ?
Нигде найти не могу :( хотя вещь в моем понимании достаточно распространенная

----------


## kaval88

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать пжл http://infostart.ru/public/312788/. Уж очень нужно.

----------


## Fyala

Люди, помогите, кто может, пж-та..



> Загрузка документов в ЗУП из БП 2.0 для 1С 8.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/185737/
> 
> Правила обмена из БП 8.2 в ЗУП 8.2 (переход с зарплаты БП 8.2 на ЗУП 8.2)
> http://infostart.ru/public/153200/

----------


## Bogdan31122

Доброго времени суток, помогите пожалуйста скачать вот это с инфостарта,очень необходимо
http://infostart.ru/public/151143/
Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## ник_ан

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/359844/ Универсальная обработка "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" для УФ

----------


## bolelshik1979

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/89412/ для комплексной автоматизации.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## AFROAL

Ставлю пиво!
Доброму человеку, который поможет найти отчет: "Материальный отчет" Бух 8.3
http://infostart.ru/public/357904/

----------


## НовенькийЯ

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://expert.chistov.pro/public/194190/

----------


## katek79

Добрый день. Помогите скачать вот такой отчет http://infostart.ru/public/288416/

----------


## Dastorg

День добрый. Помогите скачать эти отчеты:

http://infostart.ru/public/308116/
http://infostart.ru/public/337031/

Или, если есть, то поделитесь ссылкой, откуда можно скачать отчеты по скорости продаж или оборачиваемости для УТ 10. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## AFROAL

> Ставлю пиво!
> Доброму человеку, который поможет найти отчет: "Материальный отчет" Бух 8.3
> http://infostart.ru/public/357904/


Купил этот отчет.
Если кому надо, пишите: afanroma@gmail.com

----------


## catlina

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/201828/ или http://infostart.ru/public/203744/, пожалуйста-а

----------


## Oksanchik

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать нумерацию  http://infostart.ru/public/537738/
Спасибо.

----------


## samat9393

Добрый день. помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/174375/?detail=Y Настройка прав пользователей
Спасибо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Есть у кого этот отчет очень нужен http://infostart.ru/public/360932/

----------

tak_tak777 (01.10.2016)

----------


## Kobra206

У кого-нибудь есть конвертор XLS в MXL? Поделитесь, плиз...

----------


## alexkrikun

Добрый день! Помогите скачать:
 Загрузка информации из внешних данных с помощью конфигурации "Конвертация данных" для платформы 8.3
http://infostart.ru/public/16316/.
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У кого-нибудь есть конвертор XLS в MXL? Поделитесь, плиз...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4c8S/hxjSM6czM

----------

alex125it (03.08.2016), bentim (18.12.2016), Kobra206 (04.08.2016), lekhaplaton (01.10.2016), Masik777 (17.02.2018), valleha (12.11.2016), Никол_ай (26.09.2016)

----------


## test908

Помогите пожалуйста скачать Справку для предоставления в центр занятости включает средний заработок. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/539913/

----------


## test908

Не понял как редактировать сообщение, ещё лучше если поможете скачать "Справка в Центр занятости, форма для Свердловской области ЗУП 2.5 (8.2, 8.3)" http://buh.ruboard.ru/1s-obrabotki/s...-2-8-3-537015/

----------


## AMSD

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/81928/
Очень нужно)))

----------


## AMSD

http://infostart.ru/public/143320/
http://infostart.ru/public/195859/
Помогите(((

----------


## Noob1c

http://infostart.ru/public/173694/ прошу помочь скачать, заранее спасибо моно на почту отправить engello@mail.ru

----------


## bentim

http://infostart.ru/public/398275/ помогите скачать "закрытие регистра накопление"

----------


## veras.buhgalte

http://infostart.ru/public/289589/ Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать УПД за поставщика для Бухгалтерии Предприятия 2.0

----------


## vovaii

Ребят помогите очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/425007/

----------


## vovaii

Ребят помогите очень нужно. БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЗНАТЕЛЕН http://infostart.ru/public/78710/

----------


## Noob1c

Очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/308474/ Загрузка номенклатуры из Excel в УТ11, КА 2, ERP 2 Буду очень благодарен. engello@mail.ru

----------

Alexset1974 (29.09.2016)

----------


## Sanek123

очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/281200/  достаточно просто п-4
saneksanek123@inbox.ru 

спасибо

----------


## Steve2020

Доброго дня помогите пожалуйста скачать "Универсальная печатная форма Office"

----------


## Steve2020

> Доброго дня помогите пожалуйста скачать "Универсальная печатная форма Office"


http://infostart.ru/public/441527/

----------


## wer19812

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/291869/ Ввод адреса с подсказкой и разбиением по структуре КЛАДР (dadata.ru) и это http://infostart.ru/public/406127/
KLADR: Ввод адреса по классификатору адресов КЛАДР (ExtDb для 8.3) УФ [улучшенная]

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/281441/ - Акт сверки с УПД
http://infostart.ru/public/433900/ - Акт сверки с номерами счетов-фактур,
http://infostart.ru/public/178605/ - Печатная форма акта сверки взаиморасчетов с выводом номера счета-фактуры выданного 
http://infostart.ru/public/408791/ - Акт сверки для УТ 10.3. УПД вместо Реализации товаров и услуг

----------


## Rusfin01

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/289312/ Собственные "Заказы" для УТ11. 
Буду безумно благодарен!!!

----------


## x185ta

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработками, очень нужно:
http://infostart.ru/public/185707/,
http://infostart.ru/public/144925/,
http://infostart.ru/public/20824/,
http://infostart.ru/public/19505/,
http://infostart.ru/public/69461/,
http://infostart.ru/public/20629/.
http://infostart.ru/public/117473/.
http://infostart.ru/public/386938/.
Буду очень признателен за помощь. Можно писать в личку eduard32@rtural.ru.

----------


## NatashaSS

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/404752/
спасибо заранее!

----------


## happacher

Ппомогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/276310/ Буду премного благодарен

----------


## waw_waw

Есть ли у кого последняя версия редактора ?
http://infostart.ru/public/100967/

----------


## G_J

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать Табель учета рабочего времени (форма 0504421). В соответствии с Приказом Минфина России от N 52н "ЗБУ 1.0" http://infostart.ru/public/404752/ 
Благодарю заранее.

----------


## SergAl

http://infostart.ru/public/19380/ - Стоимостная оценка склада с учетом резерва
http://infostart.ru/public/531528/ - Ведомость по товарам на складах с ценами, суммами, резервами
http://infostart.ru/public/387008/ - Оценка стоимости товаров в резерве на складе
http://infostart.ru/public/196441/ - Ведомость по товарам на складам с ценами и резервом (УТ 10.3)
http://infostart.ru/public/529685/ - Товары на остатках с ценами на складах и в резерве
http://infostart.ru/public/542538/ - Анализ доступности товаров на складах (вывод данных о заказанном количестве)
http://infostart.ru/public/380858/ - Планирование производства по заказам покупателей
http://infostart.ru/public/363500/ - Планирование обеспеченности заказов на производство
Помогите скачать пожалуйста.

----------


## SergAl

http://infostart.ru/public/174708/ - Стоимость зарезервированного на складе товара
Помогите скачать.

----------


## kskbmax

http://infostart.ru/1s-obrabotki/zag...a-soft-541854/
Помогите скачать. Спасибо

----------


## JohnnyK

http://infostart.ru/public/148777/
Очень нужна, помогите скачать. Спасибо.

----------


## Salmanova

Други, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/192419/ Очень нужна, спасибо.

----------


## MisterWaters

Всем добрый день !!! Вопрос тем, кто обновлял платформу до версии 8.3.8 - в инструкции указано, что "При переходе на систему «1С:Предприятие» версии 8.3.8 и старше, рекомендуется воспользоваться специальной обработкой, размещенной на диске ИТС. Результатом работы обработки является информация о том, нужно или нет выполнять пересчет итогов для устранения некорректного расчета итогов для регистров накопления и бухгалтерии". У кого данная обработка есть, не могли бы поделиться ?

----------


## croc

> Други, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/192419/ Очень нужна, спасибо.


Скачать

----------

Afftor (19.09.2016), lekhaplaton (01.10.2016), Masik777 (24.10.2016), tak_tak777 (01.10.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016)

----------


## croc

> http://infostart.ru/public/148777/
> Очень нужна, помогите скачать. Спасибо.


Скачать

----------

Afftor (19.09.2016), bentim (18.12.2016), lekhaplaton (01.10.2016), tak_tak777 (01.10.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем добрый день !!! Вопрос тем, кто обновлял платформу до версии 8.3.8 - в инструкции указано, что "При переходе на систему «1С:Предприятие» версии 8.3.8 и старше, рекомендуется воспользоваться специальной обработкой, размещенной на диске ИТС. Результатом работы обработки является информация о том, нужно или нет выполнять пересчет итогов для устранения некорректного расчета итогов для регистров накопления и бухгалтерии". У кого данная обработка есть, не могли бы поделиться ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JwEU/JJRrGDLSm

----------

Afftor (19.09.2016), Masik777 (24.10.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## std777

Здравствуйте, нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/516253/ Спасибо

----------


## Яшар

помогите скачать очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/258458/ Спасибо!!

----------


## Magford

Всем привет.
Есть у кого подобный отчет, но для управляемой формы ?

infostart.ru/public/85073/

Если есть, пришлите на почту Magford Сабака Gmail.com

----------


## rearm

Здравствуйте, если у кого есть, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылочку на Управление ИТ отделом 8, http://infostart.ru/public/183590/. Заранее спасибо. Бесплатная демка есть у самого, нужна полная.

----------


## croc

> помогите скачать очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/258458/ Спасибо!!


Есть только первый вариант 258458

----------

Afftor (19.09.2016), lekhaplaton (01.10.2016), tak_tak777 (01.10.2016), Яшар (19.09.2016)

----------


## veraperev

http://infostart.ru/public/261268/,105154,331366,95457
Очень нужен отчет резервы по отпуску в разрезе подразделений, помогите скачать.что-то из этого. Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Яшар

помогите скачать очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/258458/ Спасибо!!

----------


## guho

http://infostart.ru/public/176357/
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой Прайс лист с остатками для УТ 11 8.3. Может у кого есть

----------


## vk000

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/140331/
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## __irina

Помогите скачать правила обмена ЗУП 3.0 - УПП. 
http://infostart.ru/public/507945/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tar111

Добрый день. Помогите, плиз, скачать Обработка "Проверка 6-НДФЛ" - с отбором по подразделениям
http://infostart.ru/public/539335/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kskbmax

Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/541854/

----------


## kskbmax

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/389398/
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## ingsad

Здравствуйте! Очень очень нужен следующий файлик, зарание спасибо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/ 
ingsad@mail.ru
ПОМОГИТЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ. Плиииизззззз

----------


## ghostrid3r

Добрый день помогите скачать обработку срочно плз., скоро сдавать отчет! http://infostart.ru/public/371381/
Заранее большущее спасибо. Плз.

----------


## collezioni

есть у кого Внешняя печатная форма "Заказ покупателя, Счет на оплату (с учетом корректировок)"для УТ10,3?

----------


## Goodluck

http://1-sys.ru/index.php/%D0%92%D0%...B8%D0%BD%D0%B5 ищу внешнюю обработку

----------


## hide2000

Добрый день!
Прошу скачать "Ограничение доступа на уровне записей по кассам"
http://infostart.ru/public/553498/

Спасибо

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день.

Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/445401/
http://infostart.ru/public/165096/
http://catalog.m-site.spb.ru/public/426763/
http://catalog.m-site.spb.ru/public/241486/

email vskim@greenmart.kz

заранее спасибо.

----------


## Dmitry_Zhalnin

> Помогите скачать правила обмена ЗУП 3.0 - УПП. 
> http://infostart.ru/public/507945/
> Заранее спасибо.


Мне тоже пожалуйста скиньте, спасибо заранее.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите скачать 
> http://catalog.m-site.spb.ru/public/426763/
> 
> email vskim@greenmart.kz
> 
> 
> заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3h1L/s5ZbNWQjs

----------

Alen55 (13.10.2016), alex125it (11.10.2016), kimok1988 (17.10.2016), lekhaplaton (11.10.2016), Masik777 (24.10.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## croc

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите скачать 
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/165096/
> 
> email vskim@greenmart.kz
> 
> заранее спасибо.


https://yadi.sk/d/q77LDjlewcrZc

----------

alex125it (11.10.2016), alexandr_ll (11.10.2016), kimok1988 (17.10.2016), Masik777 (24.10.2016)

----------


## Dmitry_Zhalnin

Помогите скачать правила обмена ЗУП 3.0 - УПП и правила обмена УПП 1.3 -> ЗУП 3.0 XML
http://infostart.ru/public/507945/
http://infostart.ru/public/503286/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kozavva

Покидайте пожалуйста ссылочки на отчеты и обработки по ЗУП 2.5

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Покидайте пожалуйста ссылочки на отчеты и обработки по ЗУП 2.5


Вот только некоторые, их очень много
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KPXm/ok6iWExwp

----------

Afftor (20.02.2017), alina71 (11.10.2016), kozavva (12.10.2016), lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), Masik777 (24.10.2016), valleha (12.11.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016)

----------


## kskbmax

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/389398/
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## null1c

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/101948/(Справка об исчислении средней заработной платы для определения размера пособия по безработице и стипендии)
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/101948/(Справка об исчислении средней заработной платы для определения размера пособия по безработице и стипендии)
> Огромное спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HtR1/fjpY7qZwA

----------

lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## dabada

Хорошего дня!

Может завалялось у кого http://infostart.ru/public/437030/

Благодарю

----------


## dabada

или http://infostart.ru/public/337286/

----------


## Яшар

Доброго времени! Помогите скачать http://infostart.zircool.ru/public/270712/.
Спасибо!

----------


## turandot2

вам сюда
http://catcut.net/XTW2

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Помогите скачать пожалуйста - http://infostart.ru/public/400769/

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/198707/
http://infostart.ru/public/528180/
http://infostart.ru/public/331212/

----------


## Noob1c

Всем привет, помогите пожалуйста скачать  Заполнение ПоступлениеТоваровУслуг по внешнему документу в формате XLS (УТ 11) http://infostart.ru/public/80851/ Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет, помогите пожалуйста скачать  Заполнение ПоступлениеТоваровУслуг по внешнему документу в формате XLS (УТ 11) http://infostart.ru/public/80851/ Заранее спасибо!!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EsUD/q4kHTeue3

----------

Egor5130 (16.10.2016), lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), Masik777 (24.10.2016), Noob1c (14.10.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Egor5130

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать "Выгрузка из ТиС в БП 3"
http://infostart.ru/public/464079/

----------


## Яшар

помогите скачать очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/152171/
Спасибо!

----------


## ingsad

> помогите скачать очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/152171/
> Спасибо!


Лови https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jx6a/zCTVFjszk

----------

alexandr_ll (17.10.2016), lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), Masik777 (24.10.2016), Яшар (17.10.2016)

----------


## Яшар

Спасибо большое. Но оно не работает у меня в программе почему то. Хотя розница 2.0 Салон оптики. А есть возможность скачать http://infostart.ru/public/167557/. Может она сработает

----------


## Яшар

Помогите скачать скачать http://infostart.ru/public/167557/. Спасибо!

----------


## sergey_irk

Помогите скачать очень нужна в работе
Загрузка данных из табличного документа в справочники, документы, в движения документов, поточная загрузка документов (EXCEL, управляемые формы, универсальная)
http://infostart.ru/public/284674/
и 
Загрузка данных из табличного документа (управляемые формы)
http://infostart.ru/public/269425/
Скиньте, пожалуйста, обработку в облако mail.ru, спасибо или на мыло sergey_irk@inbox.ru

----------


## ingsad

Помогите скачать файлик Закрытие долгов ЗКГУ 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/ или что нибудь подобное. ну очень нужен ....

----------


## ingsad

> Помогите скачать очень нужна в работе
> Загрузка данных из табличного документа в справочники, документы, в движения документов, поточная загрузка документов (EXCEL, управляемые формы, универсальная)
> http://infostart.ru/public/284674/
> и 
> Загрузка данных из табличного документа (управляемые формы)
> http://infostart.ru/public/269425/
> Скиньте, пожалуйста, обработку в облако mail.ru, спасибо или на мыло sergey_irk@inbox.ru


http://infostart.ru/public/284674/ держи https://cloud.mail.ru/public/49JN/XCtxucFQD
http://infostart.ru/public/269425/ держи https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gv38/KdbiKs7YA

----------

Barmi (27.10.2016), lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), Masik777 (24.10.2016), moroz_off (24.01.2017)

----------


## Tarantino1662

помогите скачать очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/292618
/
Спасибо!

----------


## kusakov

Дорогие мои! Очень горю,синим пламенем! :(

Помогите скачать Отчет по продажам и остаткам http://infostart.ru/public/165515/

БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗАРАНЕЕ И ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО!

----------


## sergey_irk

> http://infostart.ru/public/284674/ держи https://cloud.mail.ru/public/49JN/XCtxucFQD
> http://infostart.ru/public/269425/ держи https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gv38/KdbiKs7YA


Спасибо огромное

----------

Masik777 (17.02.2018)

----------


## ingsad

> помогите скачать очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/292618
> /
> Спасибо!


Лови
292618 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gv38/KdbiKs7YA

----------

lekhaplaton (30.10.2016)

----------


## Zubivn

это не то, 269425 я не просил (

----------


## Zubivn

помогите скачать очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/292618
Спасибо!

----------


## ingsad

> это не то, 269425 я не просил (


Спутал Сорри

----------


## veraperev

Доброе время суток! Помогите скачать, очень нужен отчет по резерву отпусков  http://infostart.ru/public/261268
БОЛЬШОЕ Спасибо!

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать - http://infostart.ru/public/100430/
Очень нужно.

----------


## kusakov

Дорогие мои! Очень горю,синим пламенем!

Помогите скачать пожалуйста Отчет по продажам и остаткам http://infostart.ru/public/165515/

БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗАРАНЕЕ И ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО!

----------


## veraperev

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ!
Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/259104/
ОГРОМНОЕ Спасибо!

----------


## StalkerAkella

доброго, будьте любезны 
http://infostart.ru/public/441543/
http://infostart.ru/public/548623/
заранее благодарствую

----------


## retro000

у кого есть - http://infostart.ru/public/511833/   буду очень признателен

----------


## Vasilev

Добрый день.
Может кто сможет помочь.
Обработка для автоматического списания на 949 счет зависших (красных) копеек и количества по счетам (для Бухгалтерии Украины)
http://infostart.ru/public/251359/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## IDMF

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/98973/
Или поделитесь у кого есть, Битые ссылки. Поиск, удаление, восстановление
Спасибо!

----------


## Maikil

может кто сможет помочь обработкой-Акт сверки с счетами-фактурами
http://infostart.ru/public/196514/
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## StalkerAkella

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/98973/
> Или поделитесь у кого есть, Битые ссылки. Поиск, удаление, восстановление
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GtGJ/C4873HYZE

----------

IDMF (26.10.2016), lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), Masik777 (05.06.2017), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016), yoric88 (24.01.2017)

----------


## retro000

> у кого есть - http://infostart.ru/public/511833/   буду очень признателен


Неужели нету?

----------


## jack1988

Скачайте пожалуйста!!

http://infostart.ru/public/534492/
http://infostart.ru/public/144785/

Моя почта jack19888@yandex.ru

----------


## retro000

> Скачайте пожалуйста!!
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/534492/
> http://infostart.ru/public/144785/
> 
> Моя почта jack19888@yandex.ru


144785 бери https://yadi.sk/d/vur4Krl2xeJJj

----------

alex125it (27.10.2016), lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), Masik777 (28.10.2019)

----------


## Tantsor

Добрый вечер!!
помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/310012/

почта: tantsor12@yandex.ru

----------


## Яшар

помогите скачать http://infostart.me/public/165975/. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Egor5130

> помогите скачать http://infostart.me/public/165975/. Спасибо заранее.


http://rusfolder.com/45374868

----------


## Egor5130

> Неужели нету?


есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/93130/ 
http://rusfolder.com/45374890

----------

lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), retro000 (28.10.2016)

----------


## retro000

> есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/93130/ 
> http://rusfolder.com/45374890


Такая и у меня есть)))

----------

lekhaplaton (30.10.2016)

----------


## StalkerAkella

доброго, будьте любезны 
http://infostart.ru/public/441543/
http://infostart.ru/public/548623/
заранее благодарствую

----------


## Tantsor

Может у кого есть! Скиньте пожалуйста

http://infostart.ru/public/310012/

----------


## retro000

> Может у кого есть! Скиньте пожалуйста
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/310012/


такая есть http://infostart.ru/public/183760/

----------

Tantsor (28.10.2016)

----------


## stilnov

Здравсвуйте помогите пожалуйста если у кого есть обработка "Поиск и загрузка изображений "
http://infostart.ru/public/333026/
или аналоги для розницы и ут 11
готов поделится обработками по ут 10

----------


## retro000

> Здравсвуйте помогите пожалуйста если у кого есть обработка "Поиск и загрузка изображений "
> http://infostart.ru/public/333026/
> или аналоги для розницы и ут 11
> готов поделится обработками по ут 10


http://infostart.ru/public/159411/ такую хочешь?

----------


## stilnov

> http://infostart.ru/public/159411/ такую хочешь?


Можно попробывать. нужно из каталога загружать

----------


## retro000

> Можно попробывать. нужно из каталога загружать


https://yadi.sk/d/xZw2lELUxj8op держи, мне очень нужна печатная форма для БУХ 3 "объявление на взнос наличными" - может есть где?

----------


## retro000

> Можно попробывать. нужно из каталога загружать


еще по теме http://infostart.ru/public/82682/ 

https://yadi.sk/d/1jRQPU-8xj9Li

----------


## Tantsor

К сожалению не подошла.

----------


## Tantsor

Очень выручите 
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/281386/
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## stilnov

это что документ? как правильно называется

----------


## stilnov

> https://yadi.sk/d/xZw2lELUxj8op держи, мне очень нужна печатная форма для БУХ 3 "объявление на взнос наличными" - может есть где?


это что документ? как правильно называется

----------


## retro000

> это что документ? как правильно называется


http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/511833/ что то типа того

----------


## kskbmax

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/389398/
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## kskbmax

Добрый день! 
Очень, ну очень нужно, горю
http://infostart.ru/public/541854/
Спасибо, спасибо....

----------


## Tktyf

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/416170/
акт сверки для БП 2.0 по нескольким контрагентам и договорам
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/513548/
http://infostart.ru/public/137961/

----------


## flab_r

Можешь выслать отчеты по 6-ндфл , lakii@rambler.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/269428/, пожалуйста.

----------


## Egor5130

SergAl;Помогите скачать пожалуйста:

есть только http://infostart.ru/public/137961/
http://rusfolder.com/45385455

----------

lekhaplaton (23.11.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Можешь выслать отчеты по 6-ндфл , lakii@rambler.ru
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9g7Z/nZWCZg2PS

----------

bentim (16.12.2016), flab_r (02.11.2016), lekhaplaton (23.11.2016), Shuravi74 (03.02.2017), valleha (12.11.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016)

----------


## ingsad

Вот список обработок - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KxPY/NdywkSnqg

Вот сами обработки:
Архив №1- https://depositfiles.com/files/mfmvnmx74
Архив №2- https://depositfiles.com/files/guuklatt6

Архив разбит на 2 части. Для правильной работы необходимо скачать оба архива

----------

bboy2008 (23.12.2016), kozavva (15.11.2016), KrugGans (04.11.2016), lekhaplaton (23.11.2016), masha_pc (26.12.2016), SaToR777 (01.05.2017), StalkerAkella (09.11.2016), WaterSpirit (19.11.2016), ВикторСТ (10.11.2016)

----------


## Noob1c

> Вот список обработок - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KxPY/NdywkSnqg
> 
> Вот сами обработки:
> Архив №1- https://depositfiles.com/files/mfmvnmx74
> Архив №2- https://depositfiles.com/files/guuklatt6
> 
> Архив разбит на 2 части. Для правильной работы необходимо скачать оба архива


Это обработки слитые на торент трекере?

----------


## ingsad

> Это обработки слитые на торент трекере?


Нет. На обменник

----------


## 911comp

Может у кого есть печать ценников? Или есть возможность выкачать..
http://infostart.ru/public/452747/
http://infostart.ru/public/101340/
http://infostart.ru/public/379518/
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Может у кого есть печать ценников? Или есть возможность выкачать..
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/101340/
> http://infostart.ru/public/379518/
> Огромное спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5rZ2/pG7zrh4zF
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HP8C/6YLmyUNA8

----------

911comp (04.11.2016), KrugGans (04.11.2016), Masik777 (17.02.2018), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## sab1na

Может у кого есть! Скиньте пожалуйста
http://infostart.me/public/545269/

----------


## Гала18

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать, УПД  с выбором ответственных http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/449369/

----------


## flab_r

http://infostart.ru/public/201589/
помогите скачать ! Спасибо !

----------


## bigggor

помогите скачать очень нужно 
http://infostart.ru/public/67878/
Объединение Заказов Покупателя

Благодарю

----------


## Egor5130

> помогите скачать очень нужно 
> http://infostart.ru/public/67878/
> Объединение Заказов Покупателя
> 
> Благодарю


есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/21221/
http://rusfolder.com/45398692

----------

bigggor (07.11.2016)

----------


## bigggor

> есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/21221/
> http://rusfolder.com/45398692


Спасибо, пригодится - но надо именно Заказов Покупателя

----------


## Evangelina

Может у кого есть! Скиньте пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/358656/
Или помогите скачать. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## snowbreeze321

Если у кого есть или есть возможность скачать, то буду благодарен.
http-1c (OLE)
http://infostart.ru/public/94698/

----------


## amolokov

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
 Изменение и очистка регистра сведений (управляемые формы)
http://infostart.ru/public/368824

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
>  Изменение и очистка регистра сведений (управляемые формы)
> http://infostart.ru/public/368824


Есть только для обычных форм
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EhzR/TNDo1vzzp

----------

amolokov (15.11.2016), Masik777 (27.10.2019)

----------


## Гала18

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать, УПД с выбором ответственных http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/449369/ . Очень нужно. Заранее благодарна за помощь!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать, УПД с выбором ответственных http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/449369/ . Очень нужно. Заранее благодарна за помощь!


Есть такая:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7c1X/kvdaV84Kw

----------

Гала18 (15.11.2016)

----------


## amolokov

Спасибо, большое, но необходимо для управляемых форм.

----------

Гала18 (16.11.2016)

----------


## Гала18

> Есть такая:
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7c1X/kvdaV84Kw


Спасибо большое, но мне надо для 1С 8.2 БП

----------


## kusakov

Здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/288893/
ТОРГ-2: Акт об установленном расхождении по количеству и качеству при приемке товарно-материальных ценностей .

Спасибо.

----------


## WaterSpirit

Добрый лень!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать Свод заработной платы с налогами ЗУП 2.5 http://infostart.ru/public/455593/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## omkk

Здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.by/public/516245/ 
Печать ценников.

----------


## Noob1c

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/127584/ Валовая прибыль, себестоимость по ценам номенклатуры УТ 11

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.by/public/516245/ 
> Печать ценников.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JgSf/8wXS9F8ZL

----------

omkk (21.11.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/127584/ Валовая прибыль, себестоимость по ценам номенклатуры УТ 11


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GDBh/XuxqVRsEt

----------

alex125it (22.11.2016), Noob1c (21.11.2016), ruhuhob (31.07.2017)

----------


## Гала18

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать, УПД с выбором ответственных http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/449369/ . Очень нужно. Заранее благодарна за помощь!

----------


## Noob1c

Привет, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/363113/ Сводный отчет руководителя для Бухгалтерии 2.0 и УТ11 Нужен для УТ 11. Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## Cybersant

помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/262790/
Пакет документов при приеме на работу 5 в 1 (Трудовой договор, договор о материальной ответственности, соглашение о обработке персональных данных, материальной ответственности и не разглашении коммерческой тайны) для ЗУП 2.5

http://infostart.ru/public/393782/
Внешняя печатная форма "Универсальный передаточный документ" для конфигурации "Управление небольшой фирмой" (ред. 1.5), с указанием номеров телефонов контрагента и вашей организации.

----------


## collezioni

может есть у кого :Изменение времени документов для 1с 8.2 (Групповое)  http://infostart.ru/public/104803/

----------


## OLEG_B

> может есть у кого :Изменение времени документов для 1с 8.2 (Групповое)  http://infostart.ru/public/104803/


Держи чем богаты http://rusfolder.com/45428340

----------


## ingsad

У кого настроен BitTorrent Sync вот ключ на папку с обработками для синхронизации BL7M2NENCUHMPIHMFD2O3UV6FLI45C7G4   Около 10991 обработок.

БУДЕТ НЕ ДОЛГО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Denis_cfo (13.12.2016), FokinAV (03.12.2016), Gandalf (22.12.2016), Masik777 (27.10.2019), vlboy (28.11.2016), Маруся18 (12.02.2017)

----------


## shur44

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/140432/. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/140432/. Заранее благодарен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7bAt/MrNwwHD5j

----------

Afftor (02.12.2016), Galla (30.11.2016), lera11 (20.12.2016)

----------


## shur44

Спасибо

----------

Galla (30.11.2016)

----------


## -Фидус-

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/99314/ - Подсистема "Тарификация сотрудников общеобразовательных учреждений". Для конфигурации "ЗиК бюджетного учреждения" . Если у кого есть, скиньте ссылочку или на почту oib69@mail.ru. Буду признателен.

----------


## Usoup1C

Салам, 
Очень нужна данная обработка
http://1c.webvm.ru/public/299085/
содействуйте пжста!
zelimhan199495@mail.ru
Заранее огромное Спасибо!

----------


## Galla

Други, мои!
У кого нибудь есть http://infostart.ru/public/301054/, http://infostart.ru/public/143235/, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## sanyoq

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/85971/  Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/85971/  Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lagz/6GrKRqxVq

----------

sanyoq (30.11.2016)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/85971/  Спасибо.


http://rusfolder.com/45437031

----------

sanyoq (30.11.2016)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/85971/  Спасибо.


http://rusfolder.com/45437031

----------


## YaroslavAkimov

Добрый день!

*Помогу быстро получить* обработку, отчет, макет, конфигурации и прочие объекты* с сайта Инфостарт*.
Пишите на *Yaroslav.Akimov.1990@yandex.ru*

----------


## mohax1905

Добрый день! 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/150467/
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/150467/
> Заранее большое спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ajy2/seLiU5667

----------

Afftor (08.12.2016), alex125it (02.12.2016), Masik777 (10.06.2017), шоколадина (30.12.2016)

----------


## mohax1905

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ajy2/seLiU5667


Огромнейшее Спасибо!

----------


## Sammor

Добрый день, помогите скачать:

http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/366613/

----------


## sergey604

Добрый день, помогите скачать:

http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/310359/

----------


## FokinAV

Доброго времени суток всем.
У кого нибудь есть обработка
Перенос данных из программ 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7  в 1С:Бухгалтерия 8. (В идеале для РБ)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Доброго времени суток всем.
> У кого нибудь есть обработка
> Перенос данных из программ 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7  в 1С:Бухгалтерия 8. (В идеале для РБ)


А чем конвертация данных не устраивает?

----------


## ra093

Добрый день!

Скачайте, пожалуйста, 2 файла из публикации:

http://infostart.me/public/380146/

Готов в качестве благодарности закинуть пару сотен на сотик.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день!
> Скачайте, пожалуйста, 2 файла из публикации:
> http://infostart.me/public/380146/
> Готов в качестве благодарности закинуть пару сотен на сотик.


Лови https://yadi.sk/d/K8cIXjiDpu4uj

----------

Borinem (11.12.2016), borisusman (10.01.2017), Egor5130 (06.12.2016), icenet (25.12.2016), Masik777 (01.03.2017), ra093 (06.12.2016)

----------


## ra093

Спасибо большущее! Не нашел как в личку написать, видимо недоступна она у меня.
Пиши номер сотика в личку и оператора.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо большущее! Не нашел как в личку написать, видимо недоступна она у меня.
> Пиши номер сотика в личку и оператора.


НА почту отправил, так как личка закрыта не смог туда написать..

----------

sergey604 (06.12.2016)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго времени суток всем.
> У кого нибудь есть обработка
> Перенос данных из программ 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7  в 1С:Бухгалтерия 8. (В идеале для РБ)


А стандартный перенос из 7.7 бух в 8 БП вроде переносит всё на ура.. Всех так переводил..

----------


## cukzzm

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого Групповое сохранение прикрепленных файлов http://infostart.me/public/463734/.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## balan155

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/255973/
Заранее, спасибо

----------


## flab_r

Народ помогите скачать с инфостара
Заранее спасибо !
http://infostart.ru/public/416369/

----------


## piranea

Привет! Скиньте пожалуйста любые обработки на Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 (1.1.72.1) ,пожалуйста!!!!!!!
79619437910@yandex.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Привет! Скиньте пожалуйста любые обработки на Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 (1.1.72.1) ,пожалуйста!!!!!!!
> 79619437910@yandex.ru


Ytn e; ds cyfxfkf cfvb jghtltkbntcm? xnj dfv ye;yj^
http://infostart.ru/public/app1C/?pu...D=0&PAGEN_1=40

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Привет! Скиньте пожалуйста любые обработки на Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 (1.1.72.1) ,пожалуйста!!!!!!!
> 79619437910@yandex.ru


Ytn e; ds cyfxfkf cfvb jghtltkbntcm? xnj dfv ye;yj^
http://infostart.ru/public/app1C/?pu...D=0&PAGEN_1=40

----------


## piranea

Привет! Скиньте пожалуйста любые обработки на Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 (1.1.72.1) ,пожалуйста!!!!!!!
79619437910@yandex.ru

----------


## piranea

Доступ к сайту заблокирован администратором. [1569]

----------


## kuhum

Нужен Перенос данных с Камина в ЗУП 
что-то типа http://infostart.ru/public/94330/
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Нужен Перенос данных с Камина в ЗУП 
> что-то типа http://infostart.ru/public/94330/
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> Заранее большое спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GMxZ/CHBLE2fSj

----------

kuhum (14.12.2016)

----------


## tomido

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/443599/

----------


## Jazzz

Здравствуйте, друзья! 
Помогите пож-та скачать печатную форму ИНВ-15 на управляемой форме для бп 3.0:
http://infostart.ru/public/69869/
Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/443599/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9L2V/ZMuPsZ6mN

----------

alex125it (14.12.2016), Kavkaz (15.12.2016), Masik777 (27.10.2019), tomido (13.12.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, друзья! 
> Помогите пож-та скачать печатную форму ИНВ-15 на управляемой форме для бп 3.0:
> http://infostart.ru/public/69869/
> Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9ytL/fNdgbLJoL

----------

Jazzz (13.12.2016), Kavkaz (15.12.2016)

----------


## Mister_Ugol

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать расчетный лист с начислениями по страховым взносам http://infostart.ru/public/295003/. Буду очень признателен.

----------


## lexis

Помогите пожалуста скачать правила конвертации данных БП-> УПП 
спасибо 
http://infostart.ru/public/305877/

----------


## AlexPogorelov

Помогите пожалуйста скачать! http://infostart.ru/public/405368/
Асинхронная загрузка данных на Управляемую Форму.
leha.pogorelov@inbox.ru

----------


## xmka

Добрый день! 

Возникла необходимость в переноси базы с 8.3 на 8.2 
Существует вот такая обработка (Правила обмена данными Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 3.0.44.124 и ред. 2.0.65.25)
Кто поможет скачать, вот ссылка: http://infostart.ru/public/556081/

Почта: kmakurov@gmail.com

Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Coolvic

Добрый день!
Тут раньше выкладывали уже, но ссылки битые. Скиньте, пожалуйста еще раз.
http://infostart.ru/public/204410/
http://infostart.ru/public/178020/
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пожалуста скачать правила конвертации данных БП-> УПП 
> спасибо 
> http://infostart.ru/public/305877/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lnkr/qWgDNCbK2

----------

Kavkaz (15.12.2016), lexis (14.12.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! 
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать! http://infostart.ru/public/405368/
> Асинхронная загрузка данных на Управляемую Форму.
> Заранее Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6f9N/8PNCYmSuc

----------

AlexPogorelov (14.12.2016), Kavkaz (15.12.2016), xmka (14.12.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Тут раньше выкладывали уже, но ссылки битые. Скиньте, пожалуйста еще раз.
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/178020/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GHk5/DuTcMrEX4

----------

alex125it (15.12.2016), borisusman (17.01.2017), ch09 (27.12.2016), Coolvic (14.12.2016), Kavkaz (15.12.2016), Masik777 (05.06.2017), Sterva82 (26.01.2017), yoric88 (24.01.2017), Zlata18 (24.02.2017)

----------


## AlexPogorelov

Огонь братуха! Спасибо большое! ))

----------


## наталья7778522

Добрый день!

Помогите скачать с http://infostart.ru/public/267497/

----------


## xmka

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6f9N/8PNCYmSuc


Спасибо конечно, но это не из моего сообщения )))

----------

БухТатьяна (27.01.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо конечно, но это не из моего сообщения )))


Простите, перепутал.

----------

Kavkaz (15.12.2016)

----------


## lumpi

http://infostart.ru/public/390745/
такое интересует. может у кого просто похожее есть

----------


## фцшя2013

Здравствуйте, ищу  доп соглашение для ЗУП
http://infostart.ru/public/58193/
может у кого есть варианты? 
Спасибо заранее , 
можно на почту  
sir.stawros@yandex.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, ищу  доп соглашение для ЗУП
> http://infostart.ru/public/58193/
> может у кого есть варианты? 
> Спасибо заранее , 
> можно на почту  
> sir.stawros@yandex.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GeQb/CPxifvBnv

----------

Afftor (16.12.2016), borisusman (10.01.2017), Kavkaz (15.12.2016), lera11 (20.12.2016), БухТатьяна (27.01.2017), фцшя2013 (15.12.2016)

----------


## фцшя2013

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GeQb/CPxifvBnv


Огромное спасибо!

----------

Afftor (16.12.2016)

----------


## dark74

День добрый помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/241620/#slide-to-files

выгрузка данных из УТ (10.3.38) в БП 3.0.44.204

----------


## Kavkaz

Добрый вечер! прошу помощи скачать обработку "Отключение назойливых окон и подтверждение легальности обновления"
http://infostart.ru/public/371628/
Заранее Благодарен...

----------


## Kavkaz

Добрый вечер! Прошу помощи скачать обработку "Отключение назойливых окон и подтверждение легальности обновления"
http://infostart.ru/public/371628/
Заранее Благодарен...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер! Прошу помощи скачать обработку "Отключение назойливых окон и подтверждение легальности обновления"
> http://infostart.ru/public/371628/
> Заранее Благодарен...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2z2f/SE3iG87MP

----------

alex125it (16.12.2016), apol (15.12.2016), Kavkaz (15.12.2016), kuhum (16.12.2016), Masik777 (05.06.2017), yoric88 (24.01.2017)

----------


## Kavkaz

И ещё пожалуйста, "Трудовой договор, договор о материальной ответственности и Коммерческой тайне в Word из справочника Сотрудники для ЗУП"
http://infostart.ru/public/566063/
Спасибо...

----------


## Kavkaz

Понимаю что надоел, но всё же....  "Интерактивная оборотно-сальдовая ведомость 3.0 для управляемых форм"
http://infostart.ru/public/377955/
Благодарю...

----------


## Vitbir

Добрый день!
Ищу обработки Инфостарта (любую из ниже перечисленных): 
http://infostart.ru/public/517218/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/447083/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Ищу обработки Инфостарта (любую из ниже перечисленных): 
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/447083/
> Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J6wk/owWyJw6kb

----------

Afftor (20.02.2017), alex125it (19.12.2016), Masik777 (05.06.2017), Sterva82 (26.01.2017), Vitbir (16.12.2016), yoric88 (24.01.2017)

----------


## lumpi

все еще актуально :(
http://infostart.ru/public/390745/

----------


## Program87

Добрый день. А помогите скачать вот этот отчет: http://infostart.ru/public/546700/
Вроде как именно он может решить проблему валовой прибыли, потому как установка цен на номенклатуру, при партионном учете не работает. Я как бы понимаю, почему именно, но проблему решить то надо. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## veraperev

Добрый день!
Очень нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/325561.
Оплату гарантирую.

----------


## Glea

Добрый день!
А есть у кого http://infostart.ru/public/529625/ - Акт сверки со счетами-фактурами для документа Сверка взаиморасчетов конфигурации УТ 11.2?

----------


## Gippz

Всем привет!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, удобным материальным отчетом по счетам 10 для БП 3.0 (1С 8.3)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, удобным материальным отчетом по счетам 10 для БП 3.0 (1С 8.3)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/58de/w8TJMi3vT
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ccj1/iPyqqPk44

----------

Gippz (19.12.2016), lekhaplaton (28.12.2016), selinata (20.02.2017)

----------


## Gippz

Спасибо. 300217 запустился, второй - нет. Будем пилить )

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Помогите, пжста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/284723/

----------


## taiwanchik

помогите скачать плз   http://infostart.ru/public/262896/

----------


## Salik17

Пожалуйста!
Печатная форма "Акта о приеме работ" для ЗУП 2.5
http://infostart.ru/public/61287/

----------


## flab_r

http://infostart.ru/public/416369/

Народ помогите скачать данную обработку для КА
заранее спасибо !!!
lakii@rambler.ru

----------


## nomorebugs

http://infostart.ru/public/378197/
Нет ни у кого этой или иной обработки?

----------


## nomorebugs

или этой
http://infostart.ru/public/560551/

----------


## kisalusa

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/561044/
Или, может быть, у кого-нибудь новая форма справки в службу занятости для ЗУП 8.2

----------


## vetalhmao2

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/329816/ Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Mech189

http://infostart.ru/public/537676/ помогите достать модуль

----------


## veraperev

Доброе время суток!
Помогите с обработками по расчету резерва отпусков http://infostart.ru/public/389402,ht.../public/325561, http://infostart.ru/public/261268, http://infostart.ru/public/283687, http://infostart.ru/public/503740. Буду очень благодарна.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## icenet

Добрый день! Помогите скачать (или может у кого есть уже) http://infostart.ru/public/204691/ 
Будет очень многим полезна!!!

----------


## Program87

Доброго времени суток, а помогите скачать вот такую или похожую обработку, думаю она очень многим приглиться:
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/104093/

----------


## bentim

Прошу помочь с шаблоном ВПФ для УП http://infostart.ru/public/204494/. Заранее благодарен

----------

Skala (24.01.2017)

----------


## Salmanova

Други, очень нужно, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/381820/
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Jazzz

Доброго дня всем!)
Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/102242/
http://infostart.ru/public/75313/
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго дня всем!)
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/102242/
> http://infostart.ru/public/75313/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9eJp/VLVM9HE6t
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/81R6/ZN4bJFyjH

----------

alex125it (28.12.2016), apol (28.12.2016), icenet (28.12.2016), lekhaplaton (28.12.2016), Program87 (28.12.2016), SLK01 (28.12.2016), yoric88 (24.01.2017), БухТатьяна (27.01.2017)

----------


## Program87

Добрый день. Скажите а есть возможность скачать вот это:
http://infostart.ru/public/484461/.

----------


## rearm

Добры день!  
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/324236/ 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## DeNoiR

Добры день! 
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/200519/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Egor5130

> Добры день!  
> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/324236/ 
> Заранее спасибо!


Есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/149293/
http://rgho.st/7mpmFc2zs

----------

rearm (11.01.2017)

----------


## krolik123

> Вот список обработок - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KxPY/NdywkSnqg
> 
> Вот сами обработки:
> Архив №1- https://depositfiles.com/files/mfmvnmx74
> Архив №2- https://depositfiles.com/files/guuklatt6
> 
> Архив разбит на 2 части. Для правильной работы необходимо скачать оба архива


Есть кто скачал? Может кто выложить на облако или торрент запилить

----------


## Swift

Добрый день!
Очень нужна печатная форма УПД за поставщика для БП 3.0
Может, есть у кого? Или помогите скачать, пожалуйста 
http://инфостарт.рф/public/all/?q=%F3%EF%E4+%C1%CF+3.0

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Очень нужна печатная форма УПД за поставщика для БП 3.0
> Может, есть у кого? Или помогите скачать, пожалуйста 
> http://инфостарт.рф/public/all/?q=%F3%EF%E4+%C1%CF+3.0


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LEyL/5t9wuSm8q

----------

bentim (10.01.2017), MarinaSk (31.01.2017), Shuravi74 (11.01.2017), Swift (10.01.2017)

----------


## b13

Поделитесь пожалуйста 
http://infostart.ru/public/68685/

----------


## Egor5130

> Поделитесь пожалуйста 
> http://infostart.ru/public/68685/


http://rgho.st/7MTTcChDM

----------

b13 (11.01.2017)

----------


## Марокко

Здравствуйте, скачайте Отчет по остаткам отпусков, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/306080/

----------


## Марокко

Здравствуйте, скачайте Отчет по остаткам отпусков, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/306080/

----------


## UPP_ZUP

> Вот список обработок - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KxPY/NdywkSnqg
> 
> Вот сами обработки:
> Архив №1- https://depositfiles.com/files/mfmvnmx74
> Архив №2- https://depositfiles.com/files/guuklatt6
> 
> Архив разбит на 2 части. Для правильной работы необходимо скачать оба архива
> 			
> 		
> ...



https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4...UxNR21mcUNQdU0

----------

alex125it (11.01.2017), apol (11.01.2017), bentim (12.01.2017), borisusman (11.01.2017), demuch45 (20.01.2017), Glory_it (25.02.2017), lekhaplaton (15.01.2017), NikolayGela (01.03.2017), oki (13.01.2017), olgariga (22.01.2017), Program87 (11.01.2017), rnf70 (26.01.2017), фцшя2013 (11.01.2017)

----------


## фцшя2013

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать Автоматическое формирование и печать актов сверок для УТ 10.3
или может у кого уже есть? 
Очень нужно!
http://infostart.ru/public/240773/

----------


## wer19812

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/335420/ Формы уведомлений о заключении/расторжении договора с иностранными гражданами 2015 (ЗУП 2.5) Спасибо.

----------


## rearm

> Есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/149293/
> http://rgho.st/7mpmFc2zs


Спасибо. Тоже подойдет.

----------


## Dmitry1980

Уважаемые господа если у кого есть данная обработка прошу пожалуйста киньте ссылку или файлик.
Внешняя форма статистики П-3 для УПП 1.3 с автозаполнением.

----------


## StronG-X

Господа, а может у кого есть данная обработка
http://infostart.ru/public/119889/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Господа, а может у кого есть данная обработка
> http://infostart.ru/public/119889/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Evt5/EAv9TLy5R

----------

lekhaplaton (15.01.2017), StronG-X (13.01.2017)

----------


## Sever88

Добрый день!
помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/401564/ Отчеты по форме МХ-20 и МХ-20а (о движении товарно-материальных ценностей в местах хранения)
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Помогите, скачать, пжста, infostart.ru/public/306080

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Помогите скачать, пжста, http://infostart.ru/public/306080/

----------


## rmullakhmetov

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Evt5/EAv9TLy5R


к сожалению это очень старые обработки, они не работают

----------


## alexandr_ll

> к сожалению это очень старые обработки, они не работают


А что именно не работает?

----------


## Vitbir

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обработку загрузки лицевых счетов в ЗУП 2.5 из Эксель или XML типа таких:
http://infostart.ru/public/531819/
http://infostart.ru/public/527103/
http://infostart.ru/public/415126/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## b13

Поделитесь пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/508681/

----------


## b13

И вот этой если можно
http://infostart.ru/public/309020/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> И вот этой если можно
> http://infostart.ru/public/309020/


Есть такая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2MRy/SibDyshiq

----------

alex125it (16.01.2017), b13 (17.01.2017)

----------


## фцшя2013

Здравствуйте! может у кого уже есть? 
Очень нужно!
http://infostart.ru/public/240773/

----------


## amirkhon2

Помогите скачать. Acode Tools (Android 6).cf
http://infostart.ru/public/310565/?d...0565&PAGEN_1=3
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Felisa

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/163086/ или подскажите аналогичную.
Нужна обработка для ЗУПа 2.5, чтобы из одной колонки табличной части документа, перенести всю информацию в другую. 1С 8.3

----------


## 32167

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/361083/
Спасибо!

----------


## v_vitalik

Помогите с этим Универсальная печать справочников для 1С 8.1,8.2
http://infostart.ru/public/200211/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите с этим Универсальная печать справочников для 1С 8.1,8.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/200211/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LSGo/ZdtYatwm3

----------

krot10 (22.01.2017), lekhaplaton (23.01.2017), MarinaSk (31.01.2017), v_vitalik (18.01.2017), yoric88 (19.06.2017)

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
Ускоренное заполнение документа УПП "Распределение материалов на выпуск"
http://infostart.ru/public/333482/

----------


## chisela

Доброго времени суток.
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: Расчетная ведомость, совместители отдельной строкой.
http://infostart.ru/public/202451/

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать:  http://infostart.ru/public/354044/ - Экспресс-проверка ведения учета ПБУ 18/02 для программы "1С: УПП"

----------


## v_vitalik

Помогите !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
  Внешние печатные формы Управляемого режима 1С 8.3      http://infostart.ru/public/444937/ 
  Мастер печатных форм v 2.9     http://infostart.ru/public/262490/ 
  Рабочее место менеджера по продажам     http://infostart.ru/public/537316/ 
  Внутренности объектов (справочников, документов)     http://infostart.ru/public/538917/ 
  Отчёт для печати иерархических справочников в виде дерева    http://infostart.ru/public/484967/ 

  БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------


## irina61

Добрый день.
Подскажите, может у кого-нибудь есть *Импорт из EXCEL и других источников (xls, xlsx, xlsb, ods, sxc, dbf, mxl, csv, clipboard, sql) в 1С* (	
Импорт из внешнего источника) ?
http://infostart.ru/public/120961/

----------


## Egor5130

> Добрый день.
> Подскажите, может у кого-нибудь есть *Импорт из EXCEL и других источников (xls, xlsx, xlsb, ods, sxc, dbf, mxl, csv, clipboard, sql) в 1С* (	
> Импорт из внешнего источника) ?
> http://infostart.ru/public/120961/


http://rgho.st/8c28RnQmm
http://rusfolder.com/45496603

----------

011261 (28.02.2017), irina61 (21.01.2017), moroz_off (24.01.2017), SLK01 (21.01.2017), Sterva82 (23.02.2017), Zlata18 (11.02.2017)

----------


## irina61

Спасибо большое, правда антивирус не дает скачать, пишет "Сайт содержит нежелательное ПО", попробую завтра еще с другого компа... :(

----------


## RINCH12345

http://infostart.ru/public/298445/

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:(

----------


## Vasilev

Добрый день.
А может у кого-то есть обновления на
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека для Украины", после релиза 1.0.21.1 до 1.0.25.1.
Очень надо плиз.

----------


## amirkhon2

Помогите скачать. Acode Tools (Android 6).cf
http://infostart.ru/public/310565/?d...0565&PAGEN_1=3
или на почту amirkhon0@mail.ru Очень нужно!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BigAnn

> "Печать почтовых конвертов из документов и справочников" (94960) скачать.
> "Групповая печать конвертов в 1С. Возможность добавлять картинки и любые надписи" (125774)  *скачать*
> "Печать на конвертах" (163805) *скачать*


Здравствуйте!
Не могли бы ссылочки обновить? Как раз нужны конверты. Спасибо!
Если есть возможность, пожалуйста помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/94690/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/125774/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/163805/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> Не могли бы ссылочки обновить? Как раз нужны конверты. Спасибо!
> Если есть возможность, пожалуйста помогите скачать:
> http://infostart.ru/public/94690/ 
> http://infostart.ru/public/125774/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7shd/QRxu4SyC2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LMkS/9FBsm4jkD

----------

BigAnn (24.01.2017)

----------


## kotipeszoo

Здравствуйте, может у кого есть, обычный товарный чек для печати на принтере, внешняя обработка для 1С предприятие 8.2 Розница базовая 1.0
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, может у кого есть, обычный товарный чек для печати на принтере, внешняя обработка для 1С предприятие 8.2 Розница базовая 1.0
> Буду очень благодарен


Есть такая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8BAc/o1AuAgYNk

----------

kotipeszoo (26.01.2017), Zlata18 (11.02.2017)

----------


## фцшя2013

Здравствуйте! может у кого уже есть? 
Очень нужно!
http://infostart.ru/public/240773/

----------


## kotipeszoo

> Есть такая
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8BAc/o1AuAgYNk


спасибо0 к сожалению выдает ошибку "Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
 Поле объекта не обнаружено (Склад)"

----------


## __irina

Добрый день! Помогите скачать
ПРАВИЛА ОБМЕНА ЗУП 3.0 - УПП 1.3
http://infostart.ru/public/507945/
Очень,очень надо!

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/387239/
http://infostart.ru/public/277360/
http://infostart.ru/public/346996/
http://infostart.ru/public/83017/

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
http://infostart.me/public/450410/
http://infostart.me/public/518485/

----------


## Goodluck

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/83541/

----------


## Egor5130

> Здравствуйте! может у кого уже есть? 
> Очень нужно!
> http://infostart.ru/public/240773/


Есть такой акт сверок http://rgho.st/6blzF8xBx

----------

borisusman (27.01.2017), lekhaplaton (27.01.2017), MarinaSk (31.01.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), фцшя2013 (27.01.2017)

----------


## zunn812

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:
Мастер печатных форм v 2.9 http://infostart.ru/public/262490/
Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## фцшя2013

Спасибо, обрадую коллег.

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/145946/
http://infostart.ru/public/173460/
http://infostart.ru/public/315415/
http://infostart.ru/public/105034/
http://infostart.ru/public/97519/
http://infostart.ru/public/97112/
http://infostart.ru/public/194238/
http://infostart.ru/public/182520/
http://infostart.ru/public/562963/
http://infostart.ru/public/436829/
http://infostart.ru/public/145946/
http://infostart.ru/public/462340/
http://infostart.ru/public/306548/
http://infostart.ru/public/266019/
http://infostart.ru/public/22447/
http://infostart.ru/public/302949/
http://infostart.ru/public/418328/
http://infostart.ru/public/558278/
Очень надо.

----------


## SergAl

Как бы скачать?
http://infostart.ru/public/323849/
http://infostart.ru/public/248304/
http://infostart.ru/public/248004/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Как бы скачать?
> http://infostart.ru/public/323849/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LYWF/TRGKLyAp7

----------

borisusman (28.01.2017), lekhaplaton (27.01.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), Program87 (28.01.2017), SergAl (27.01.2017), SLK01 (27.01.2017), Маруся18 (12.02.2017)

----------


## sertak

Обработка "Консоль сравнения данных (версия 4.1.9)" предназначена для сопоставления данных, выбранных запросами из разных информационных баз 1С 8. Реализован следующий функционал:
    выполнение запросов к внешним информационным базам 1С 8 через технологию COM;
    выполнение запросов к базам данных SQL Server через библиотеку ADO и технологию COM;
    возможны различные варианты соединения результатов запросов;
    возможна фильтрация результатов сравнения.

http://www.sertakov.ru/work/Data_Com...y_Sertakov.epf

----------


## sertak

Обработка "Консоль запросов 1С 8" предназначена для создания и выполнения запросов на платформе 1С:Предприятие версии 8.2 и выше в режиме управляемого приложения. Реализован следующий функционал:
 - использование конструктора запроса в толстом и тонком клиентах;
 - выполнение выделенной части запроса;
 - вывод промежуточного результата при выполнении пакетных запросов;
 - сохранение выборки в файл;
 - сохранение результата запроса в файл без вывода на форму;
 - вывод времени выполнения запроса;
 - разворачивание на всю форму текста запроса (клавиша F11) или выборки данных (клавиша F12);
 - загрузка текста запроса из файла (сочетание клавиш Ctrl+O);
 - сохранение текста запроса (либо выделенных строк) в файл (сочетание клавиш Ctrl+S);
 - использование существующих запросов как вложенных (обращение к ним происходит по имени &Запрос<номер запроса в списке> (например: ... ЛЕВОЕ СОЕДИНЕНИЕ (&Запрос4) КАК ДолжностиФизЛиц ПО ФизическиеЛица.Ссылка = ДолжностиФизЛиц.ФизЛицо);
 - использование комментариев вида -- и //.

http://www.sertakov.ru/work/Query_Co...y_Sertakov.epf

----------

alex125it (30.01.2017), borisusman (29.01.2017), Denis_cfo (05.03.2017), makfromkz (01.02.2017), MarinaSk (31.01.2017), yoric88 (19.06.2017), Маруся18 (12.02.2017)

----------


## ViviSEctoR

Всем привет! Помогите скачать последнюю версию:
http://infostart.ru/public/284674/
Заранее спасибо огромное!

----------


## igrim

быть может не в тему:
народ в сети давно мучается с проблемой облагаемости *договоров ГПХ взносами ФСС_НС (от 0.2%)*, чтобы при этом взносы в ФСС (2.9%) не считались.
официальный ответ от 1С-овцев гласит о том, что 1С *НЕ РЕКОМЕНДУЕТ* такую счему налогообложения и с 2011 года она официально и навсегда прикрыта в конфигурации.
вроде неплохое решение в виде обработки от Виталий Мачкевский есть в интернете (это всё одно и то-же):
http://infostart.ru/public/191642/
http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/191642/
http://1c.taxpravo.ru/public/191642/
http://expert.chistov.pro/public/191642/
http://1c.forus.ru/public/191642/
кто-нибудь поделится или поможет скачать?
спасибо

----------


## Egor5130

> Всем привет! Помогите скачать последнюю версию:
> http://infostart.ru/public/284674/
> Заранее спасибо огромное!


Есть только 3.0.2.12
http://rgho.st/6bstVMWDb

----------

lekhaplaton (31.01.2017), makfromkz (01.02.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), ViviSEctoR (20.02.2017), Zlata18 (11.02.2017)

----------


## БСергей

Добрый день, может кто-нибудь скачать или выложить http://infostart.ru/public/202956/ ? Заранее спасибо

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Добрый день, может кто-нибудь скачать или выложить http://infostart.ru/public/202956/ ? Заранее спасибо


http://rgho.st/8jqHr8KLW
и
http://rgho.st/72x77GMDr

----------

alex125it (01.02.2017), ViviSEctoR (20.02.2017)

----------


## lekhaplaton

есть еще для 2.0 поверен на ут10, кроме серв.

http://rgho.st/7B6qvzwLm

----------


## Jazzz

Здравствуйте, друзья! 
Помогите пож-та скачать Инвентаризацию НДС, с формой инв-17: 
http://infostart.ru/public/558483/ 
Спасибо.

----------


## Shuravi74

> "Начисление процентов по кредитам и займам для БП 1.6 и БП 2.0" (73427) есть *здесь*


Добрый день. Выложите, пожалуйста, если можно http://infostart.ru/public/73427/, а то старая ссылка нерабочая. Спасибо.

----------


## Egor5130

> Добрый день. Выложите, пожалуйста, если можно http://infostart.ru/public/73427/, а то старая ссылка нерабочая. Спасибо.


http://rgho.st/8HbCzyt2C

----------

galeena (06.02.2017), makfromkz (04.02.2017), Shuravi74 (07.02.2017), Zlata18 (11.02.2017)

----------


## jobektb

Здравствуйте, друзья! 
Помогите пож-та скачать http://infostart.ru/public/296605/

----------


## Рузиля

Добрый день!
Может есть у кого-нибудь отчет 
Инвентаризация по МЦ.04
Бухгалтерия 8.2

----------

Евгений470 (06.02.2017)

----------


## Евгений470

Здравствуйте друзья.
Выложите, скачайте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/465727/

kapitan470@mail.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Может есть у кого-нибудь отчет 
> Инвентаризация по МЦ.04
> Бухгалтерия 8.2


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3RBS/usmx1jHwX

----------

lekhaplaton (17.02.2017), Евгений470 (07.02.2017)

----------


## Egor5130

> Добрый день!
> Может есть у кого-нибудь отчет 
> Инвентаризация по МЦ.04
> Бухгалтерия 8.2


http://infostart.ru/public/163649/ http://rgho.st/8q4ZD7pq8
http://infostart.ru/public/173265/ http://rgho.st/7lCRhgrfr

----------

Рузиля (07.02.2017)

----------


## Afftor

Люди добрые, помогите скачать вот это http://infostart.ru/public/20426/ , может еще что-то по путёвкам и автотранспорту есть (самое простое).

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Люди добрые, помогите скачать вот это http://infostart.ru/public/20426/ , может еще что-то по путёвкам и автотранспорту есть (самое простое).


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EnY2/b8hz5YvbM
Есть еще такие
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8uKX/YR86ByaGw

----------

Afftor (07.02.2017), borisusman (09.02.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), Zlata18 (11.02.2017)

----------


## Евгений470

Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Справка о средней заработной плате для ЗиКБУ 1.0" http://infostart.ru/public/465727/.  
Может кто желает сложиться на покупку аккаунта для инфостарт. А то платить 1500 ради скачки одного файла , как то очень дорого!!!

----------


## Afftor

Огромное спасибо, выручили!

----------


## Program87

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать вот такое исправление:
http://infostart.ru/public/536874/

----------


## Евгений470

Кто  желает скинуться на аккаунт , пишите на мыло kapitan470@mail.ru

----------


## Alexisonfire

http://infostart.ru/public/335076/

помогите скачать, пожалуйста

----------


## eav

коллеги, добрый день.
нужна http://infostart.ru/public/583185/
Статистика: Форма П-4 ЗУП 2.5 (приказ № 379 от 02.08.2016)
помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## croc

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
Инвентаризация НМА (ИНВ-1а) на управляемых формах
http://infostart.ru/public/484639/

Спасибо!

----------


## GT_Racing

Приветствую Вас! 
Можно мне скачать эту печатную форму, плиз 
Спецификация к договору - внешняя печатная форма документа "Заказ клиента". УТ 11.3.2 
http://infostart.ru/public/581209/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Maikil

http://infostart.ru/public/538403
Пакетная отправка печатных форм документов по e-mail для Бухгалтерии 3.0 (дополнительная обработка).
Может кто может помочь зтой обработкой?очень нужна.заранее спасибо огромное.

----------


## zuff

кто может скинуть http://infostart.ru/public/411617/

----------


## bigggor

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
Справка о заработке за 3 месяца и 6 месяцев
http://infostart.ru/public/87794/

или любую для субсидий (но с выделением льгот)

Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
> Справка о заработке за 3 месяца и 6 месяцев
> http://infostart.ru/public/87794/
> 
> или любую для субсидий (но с выделением льгот)
> 
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lx9D/YNFJwb1Co

----------

666Rebel666 (15.02.2017), bigggor (15.02.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), Sterva82 (23.02.2017), Рузиля (15.02.2017)

----------


## bigggor

Благодарю

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/16661/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/16661/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Cz3/J336e3z8X

----------

kozavva (21.02.2017)

----------


## Jevg

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/94361/ Внешняя печатная форма Договора купли-продажи для документов "Заказ клиента" и "Реализация товаров и услуг" УТ11.х

----------


## Egor5130

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/94361/ Внешняя печатная форма Договора купли-продажи для документов "Заказ клиента" и "Реализация товаров и услуг" УТ11.х


http://rgho.st/8BCCcqKDH

----------

Jevg (19.02.2017)

----------


## Jevg

> http://rgho.st/8BCCcqKDH


Спасибо огромное жаль что не заработала на Управление торговлей, редакция 11.1 (11.1.10.185) надо думать почему.

----------


## Jevg

> Спасибо огромное жаль что не заработала на Управление торговлей, редакция 11.1 (11.1.10.185) надо думать почему.


Прошу прощения. На сайте уже лежат исправленные свежие версии есть ли возможность их скинуть? http://infostart.ru/public/94361/

----------


## Jevg

Помогите еще с такой пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/380827/ Гарантийный талон для документа "Чек ККМ"

----------


## exitgame

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать Исчисленный=Удержанный для ЗиКБУ http://infostart.ru/public/514387/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать Исчисленный=Удержанный для ЗиКБУ http://infostart.ru/public/514387/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/557E/j7CJuj6P5

----------

apol (20.02.2017), exitgame (20.02.2017)

----------


## GT_Racing

Приветствую Вас! 
Можно скачать обработку, или мож есть у кого? 
Загрузка классификаторов банков РБК (из локального файла) УТ 11.3 
http://infostart.ru/public/589796/ 
Создание номенклатуры в 1С: Розница в 2 клика! 
http://infostart.ru/public/502563/ 
Заранее спасибо если поможете =)

----------


## Ninaugntu

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста найти обновления для конфы ВДГБ:Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений ред.1.0. Стоит релиз 1.0.38.1. Бывшие сопроводители не оставили ни ключей ни дисков((( Нашли обновление для базовой - не садится. Будем очень благодарны всем кто отзовется!

----------


## harly97

http://forum.infostart.ru/forum9/topic158439/ Универсальная обработка по переносу справочников из 1С: 7.7 в 1С: 8.3 (для тех, кто не любит правила переноса) - у кого есть, скиньте плиз

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Приветствую Вас! 
> Можно скачать обработку, или мож есть у кого? 
> 
> Создание номенклатуры в 1С: Розница в 2 клика! 
> http://infostart.ru/public/502563/ 
> Заранее спасибо если поможете =)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FDkm/pxCT1MtpE

----------

alex125it (21.02.2017), apol (21.02.2017), GT_Racing (21.02.2017), SLK01 (21.02.2017), tal (03.06.2017)

----------


## se14ine

Добрый день! 
Кто может помочь скачать - http://infostart.ru/public/189338/ 
Групповая обработка справочников и документов (Управляемая форма) v 3.2
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! 
> Кто может помочь скачать - http://infostart.ru/public/189338/ 
> Групповая обработка справочников и документов (Управляемая форма) v 3.2
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H3DF/tDTVSZTm6

----------

alex125it (22.02.2017)

----------


## b13

Помогите пожалуйста добрые люди :)
http://infostart.ru/public/178139/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пожалуйста добрые люди :)
> http://infostart.ru/public/178139/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K4TM/ByoGR8AMs

----------

b13 (22.02.2017)

----------


## Nop

http://infostart.ru/public/292105/ Здравствуйте, есть ли у кого такая обработка?

----------


## DenisVich

Помогите найти внешняя печатнюю печтатную форму для фискального регистратора или для печати на принтере и термопринтере
http://infostart.ru/public/254172/
http://infostart.ru/public/582027/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## e_ost

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/20511/   Ведомость МШ-4 списание МБП

----------


## shur44

Добрый день, если кто сможет помочь скиньте пож-та Вешние печатные формы КС-2, КС-3. Ссылка вот
http://infostart.ru/public/197941/

----------


## shur44

почта shur44@mail.ru, это к предыдущему посту

----------


## rtrg456082

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/387665/ копирование номенклатуры в одной базе. Заранее признательна.

----------


## КотЪ

Добрый день!  
Если кто сможет помочь скиньте пож-та Акт выполненных работ с указанием использованных материалов для УТ и УТП (Украина) ( http://infostart.ru/public/436427/ )

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, если кто сможет помочь скиньте пож-та Вешние печатные формы КС-2, КС-3. Ссылка вот
> http://infostart.ru/public/197941/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Bd6W/dTe5FQhKE

----------

bentim (23.03.2017), nasha4 (06.12.2018), VeraNiko (01.06.2017)

----------


## shur44

Огромное спасибо Александр.

----------


## erop45

Может есть у кого http://infostart.ru/public/518533/ 
или Другой счёт-договор для БП 3

----------


## rtrg456082

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать: "Копирование группы справочника с элементами", http://infostart.ru/public/123767/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать: "Копирование группы справочника с элементами", http://infostart.ru/public/123767/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6cJz/TDd4HYMgy

----------

rtrg456082 (01.03.2017), yoric88 (19.06.2017)

----------


## Nop

http://infostart.ru/public/292105/ Здравствуйте, есть ли у кого такая обработка?

----------


## may

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/461226/ - свертка Украина

----------


## povar11

Всем привет. Ребят поделитесь обработкой плиз http://infostart.ru/public/371189/

----------


## vral

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/461226/ - свертка Украина


http://rgho.st/6RtMNDQLB

----------

AlexanderTiger (01.03.2017), may (01.03.2017)

----------


## vral

> Всем привет. Ребят поделитесь обработкой плиз http://infostart.ru/public/371189/


http://rgho.st/7XpF9K7cn

----------

AlexanderTiger (01.03.2017), povar11 (28.02.2017)

----------


## lumpi

http://infostart.ru/public/143135/
вот такая обработка интересует

----------


## povar11

Ребят, еще нужна вот эта http://infostart.ru/public/426763/ В ней файлик	
MettlerToledoTiger LAN Ethernet (драйвер, обработка, инструкция)
пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ребят, еще нужна вот эта http://infostart.ru/public/426763/ В ней файлик	
> MettlerToledoTiger LAN Ethernet (драйвер, обработка, инструкция)
> пожалуйста


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3h1L/s5ZbNWQjs

----------

alex125it (01.03.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), povar11 (01.03.2017)

----------


## povar11

Вот это оперативность, спасибо большое !

----------


## povar11

Понимаю, что совсем обнаглел, но если есть возможность помогите плиз
Из этой же оперы http://infostart.ru/public/426763/ но такое	
"ДемоКонфигурация УправлПриложение +Драйвер CAS+Драйвер Mettler"

----------


## rtrg456082

Огромное спасибо Alexandr_ll !:dance:

----------


## wxpuser

Добрый день! Помогите пжлст с внешней печатной формой счета, в котором сразу можно вставить печать и подпись УТ 10,3. Например этот http://infostart.ru/public/204991/
Если есть другие варианты, попроще, то тоже подойдет. Спасибо!

----------


## 011261

Добрый день! Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/303598/
http://infostart.ru/public/522630/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех. Ребята, поймали шифровальщик. Бух на лекарствах. Если кто сможет, киньте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/267247/ то, что хоть бесплатно. Бух. кинула с паники все деньги, что были вымогателям. Результата нет. Поставил новую базу. Ну хоть чтобы меньше руками вводить. Очень прошу. Срочно. Спасибо заранее добрым людям. :yes:

----------


## selinata

Ребята, ну помогите пожалуйста, может у кого есть "ведомость учета спец.одежды для бух.8.3"  :blush: Очень надо или помогите скачать вот эту: http://infostart.ru/public/313009/  А то очень не удобно делать акт списания спец.од., то того не видно в оборотке, то другого, а акт вообще приходится рисовать в экселе и вручную все писать, когда, кому, сколько и на сколько, весь день уходит на эту ерун....,:gamer: ой, извините). Спасибо огромное заранее!!!:yes:

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Понимаю, что совсем обнаглел, но если есть возможность помогите плиз
> Из этой же оперы http://infostart.ru/public/426763/ но такое	
> "ДемоКонфигурация УправлПриложение +Драйвер CAS+Драйвер Mettler"


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3h1L/s5ZbNWQjs

----------

povar11 (01.03.2017), Svetlana_K (04.07.2017)

----------


## Убыток

Ребят помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/536820/

----------


## povar11

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3h1L/s5ZbNWQjs


А такого нет из этой раздачи ?
ДемоКонфигурация УправлПриложение +Драйвер CAS+Драйвер Mettler"
Надо Демо конфигурацию

----------


## Masik777

> Приветствую всех. Ребята, поймали шифровальщик. Бух на лекарствах. Если кто сможет, киньте пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/267247/ то, что хоть бесплатно. Бух. кинула с паники все деньги, что были вымогателям. Результата нет. Поставил новую базу. Ну хоть чтобы меньше руками вводить. Очень прошу. Срочно. Спасибо заранее добрым людям. :yes:


Всем спасибо. Купил.

----------


## Tktyf

> Ребята, ну помогите пожалуйста, может у кого есть "ведомость учета спец.одежды для бух.8.3"  :blush: Очень надо или помогите скачать вот эту: http://infostart.ru/public/313009/  А то очень не удобно делать акт списания спец.од., то того не видно в оборотке, то другого, а акт вообще приходится рисовать в экселе и вручную все писать, когда, кому, сколько и на сколько, весь день уходит на эту ерун....,:gamer: ой, извините). Спасибо огромное заранее!!!:yes:


https://yadi.sk/d/RaTDb-1k3EsFtm

----------

alexandr_ll (02.03.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), selinata (02.03.2017)

----------


## wxpuser

Внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату с возможностью вставить печать и подписи для УТ 10,3 нет ни у кого?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату с возможностью вставить печать и подписи для УТ 10,3 нет ни у кого?


Есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/165398/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5pLj/MnQpDrS8k

----------

Masik777 (13.11.2019), wxpuser (02.03.2017)

----------


## wxpuser

> Есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/165398/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5pLj/MnQpDrS8k


Спасибо за файлы!
Все сделал по инструкции, но к сожалению выдает ошибку 

"Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!"
"Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПолучитьОбъект): Элемент не выбран!"

В хранилище все добавил.
Может еще есть варианты))?

----------


## wxpuser

Устанавливаю на 1С Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.4.437), Конфигурация 10.3

----------


## filh

Добрый день! Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/311621/
http://infostart.ru/public/382202/
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## selinata

> https://yadi.sk/d/RaTDb-1k3EsFtm


Огромнейшее спасибо!!!! Все отлично подошло и работает!!! Мое к Вам уважение!!!

----------

Zlata18 (12.03.2017)

----------


## safed195

Коллеги, помогите с обработкой, очень надо старому деду !
http://infostart.me/public/download....492&pub=421541

----------


## croc

> Коллеги, помогите с обработкой, очень надо старому деду !
> http://infostart.me/public/download....492&pub=421541



Версия 2016г.
421541

----------

alexandr_ll (03.03.2017), Darkmant (04.03.2017), Masik777 (03.04.2017), safed195 (04.03.2017)

----------


## Darkmant

Добрый день, помогите скачать "Правила переноса документов из УТ10 в УТ11", никак не могу грамотно перейти на УТ11 (переносятся только справочники)
http://infostart.ru/public/274339/

----------


## rusness

коллеги, добрый день.
нужна http://infostart.ru/public/583185/
Статистика: Форма П-4 ЗУП 2.5 (приказ № 379 от 02.08.2016)
помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## ingsad

*ОБРАБОТКИ НА РАЗДАЧУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! КЛЮЧ К ПРОГРАММЕ (ТО ЕСТЬ К ПАПКЕ) ЧЕРЕЗ ПРОГРАММУ https://www.resilio.com AG2JK26EEBXCUDJQCEDOU7AEW5FKSX2AW
МОЖЕТЕ ТАК ЖЕ ДОБАВЛЯТЬ СВОИ.*

ДАВАЙТЕ ЖИТЬ ДРУЖНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Chumakova (27.09.2017), familyno (15.03.2017), pointer (14.03.2017), Tyler_13 (25.09.2018)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> *ОБРАБОТКИ НА РАЗДАЧУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! КЛЮЧ К ПРОГРАММЕ (ТО ЕСТЬ К ПАПКЕ) ЧЕРЕЗ ПРОГРАММУ https://www.resilio.com AG2JK26EEBXCUDJQCEDOU7AEW5FKSX2AW
> МОЖЕТЕ ТАК ЖЕ ДОБАВЛЯТЬ СВОИ.*
> 
> ДАВАЙТЕ ЖИТЬ ДРУЖНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Шо це?
Для тех, кто в танке, поподробнее.

----------


## 666Rebel666

Видать, денег решил срубить товарисч...

----------


## filh

Добрый день! Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/311621/
http://infostart.ru/public/382202/
Буду очень благодарен! 
Очень очень надо! Выручайте!

----------


## Lord_fess

http://infostart.ru/public/258319/
Помогите пожалуйста скачать!
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> http://infostart.ru/public/258319/
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать!
> Спасибо заранее!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3xNQ/J6viRQWFc

----------

Svetlana_K (03.07.2017)

----------


## selinata

Ребята, помогите пожалуйста скачать вот эти: (тоже необходимая вещь) для бух.8.3
http://infostart.ru/public/317260/
http://infostart.ru/public/530028/
http://infostart.ru/public/571724/
http://infostart.ru/public/584969/
http://infostart.ru/public/566771/
ну или хотя бы что-нибудь из этого:blush: Спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## selinata

Дорогие Мужчины, сделайте пожалуйста подарок на 8 марта, поделитесь обработками вышеуказанными))) Пожааалуйста.

----------


## ingsad

> Видать, денег решил срубить товарисч...


Ты про это что ли "ОБРАБОТКИ НА РАЗДАЧУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! КЛЮЧ К ПРОГРАММЕ (ТО ЕСТЬ К ПАПКЕ) ЧЕРЕЗ ПРОГРАММУ https://www.resilio.com AG2JK26EEBXCUDJQCEDOU7AEW5FKSX2AW"

Если да то:
1) В папке уже лежат более 10000 обработок
2) Деньги твои мне нахрен не нужны
3) Кто хочет скачивает. Насильно никого не заставляю

Кто не знает как работать с программой resilio погуглите. Там найдете подробное описание
Вот ссылка на скачивание https://www.resilio.com/individuals/

----------

alexandr_ll (08.03.2017), SergAl (09.03.2017), VUN (09.03.2017)

----------


## Merlin1975

Прошу помощи: 
Печать контракта или трудового договора из документа "Трудовые договора" , а также дополнительного соглашения
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/514743/

----------


## iuo86

Доброй ночи)Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/561041/

----------


## spamer11

Доброго времени суток! Если не сложно, вот такую штуку http://infostart.ru/public/337686/. Заранее спасиб

----------


## ol-enk

Всем привет! Ребят, помогите скачать Отчет комитенту о продажах вот этот http://infostart.ru/public/198891/ или  http://infostart.ru/public/182927/ или этот. Спасибо заранее

----------


## remus33

Доброго времени суток. Помогите скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/137234/?detail=Y

----------


## kimok1988

> *ОБРАБОТКИ НА РАЗДАЧУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! КЛЮЧ К ПРОГРАММЕ (ТО ЕСТЬ К ПАПКЕ) ЧЕРЕЗ ПРОГРАММУ https://www.resilio.com AG2JK26EEBXCUDJQCEDOU7AEW5FKSX2AW
> МОЖЕТЕ ТАК ЖЕ ДОБАВЛЯТЬ СВОИ.*
> 
> ДАВАЙТЕ ЖИТЬ ДРУЖНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Добрый вечер!

AG2JK26EEBXCUDJQCEDOU7AEW5FKSX2AW ключ не подходит или нет доступа. Прошу в ЛС выслать новый ключ.

----------


## kimok1988

> Ты про это что ли "ОБРАБОТКИ НА РАЗДАЧУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! КЛЮЧ К ПРОГРАММЕ (ТО ЕСТЬ К ПАПКЕ) ЧЕРЕЗ ПРОГРАММУ https://www.resilio.com AG2JK26EEBXCUDJQCEDOU7AEW5FKSX2AW"
> 
> Если да то:
> 1) В папке уже лежат более 10000 обработок
> 2) Деньги твои мне нахрен не нужны
> 3) Кто хочет скачивает. Насильно никого не заставляю
> 
> Кто не знает как работать с программой resilio погуглите. Там найдете подробное описание
> Вот ссылка на скачивание https://www.resilio.com/individuals/


Добрый вечер!

AG2JK26EEBXCUDJQCEDOU7AEW5FKSX2AW ключ не подходит или нет доступа. Прошу в ЛС выслать новый ключ.

----------


## mafanaseva

Добрый день! Подскажете, может быть есть какая-нибудь обработка, чтобы перекинуть документы из бух 8.2 в бух 8.3 (типа загрузка выгрузка). Очень нужна:rolleyes:

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Подскажете, может быть есть какая-нибудь обработка, чтобы перекинуть документы из бух 8.2 в бух 8.3 (типа загрузка выгрузка). Очень нужна:rolleyes:


Есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/421541/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LS9L/Crn7U8Eaw

----------

mafanaseva (12.03.2017), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017)

----------


## ingsad

> Добрый вечер!
> 
> AG2JK26EEBXCUDJQCEDOU7AEW5FKSX2AW ключ не подходит или нет доступа. Прошу в ЛС выслать новый ключ.


AG2JK26EEBXCUDJQCEDOU7AEW5FKSX2AW ПРОДЛИЛ

----------

lehis (18.05.2018)

----------


## Tyler_13

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/407819/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## VarnavovaAlsu

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/529432/

----------


## chaikovski

Добрый день!

По возможности, скачайте пожалуйста Форма П-4 

1с 8.3 редакция 2.0   Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ.

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Noob1c

http://infostart.ru/public/551996/ помогите пожалуйста скачать - Закупки товаров. УТ 11

----------


## Lantra

Добрый вечер

Помогите, пожалуйста ТОРГ-2 - http://infostart.ru/public/225578/

----------


## corbin

Обновите ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## corbin

> Есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/421541/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LS9L/Crn7U8Eaw


Обновите ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Обновите ссылку пожалуйста


http://rgho.st/7prH2YlTJ

----------

corbin (16.03.2017), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017), yoric88 (19.06.2017)

----------


## Egor5130

421541
https://yadi.sk/d/K5OA-eMW3FuNmH

----------

corbin (16.03.2017), Masik777 (03.04.2017), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017)

----------


## kozavva

подскажите если такая обработка чтобы базу 7.7 перекинуть в 8.3
поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> подскажите если такая обработка чтобы базу 7.7 перекинуть в 8.3
> поделитесь пожалуйста


Для разных конфигураций подход разный. Наиболее универсальным является перенос с использованием правил переноса и обработки "Универсальный обмен данными в формате xml". Для многих конфигураций разработаны специальные обработки. Если вы укажете названия и релизы конфигураций источника и приемника, ответ может быть более конкретным.

----------


## petyyaa

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/267234/

----------


## kozavva

> Для разных конфигураций подход разный. Наиболее универсальным является перенос с использованием правил переноса и обработки "Универсальный обмен данными в формате xml". Для многих конфигураций разработаны специальные обработки. Если вы укажете названия и релизы конфигураций источника и приемника, ответ может быть более конкретным.


База : 1С Предприятие 7.7 (сетевая версия 7.70.027), конфигурация: Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 (7.70.594)
и посоветуйте пожалуйста как это сделать с минимальными потерями

----------


## kozavva

Давайте делиться обработками и отчетами
У меня есть следующие отчеты и обработки:
1. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EoJT/DRuJLBsWE
2. https://yadi.sk/d/GI87qc4p3Fwz5e

----------

7990779 (25.03.2017), Afftor (16.03.2017), airrr (12.04.2017), babayka (05.04.2017), bentim (12.04.2017), erop45 (16.03.2017), KatyariK (28.03.2017), mark2k (24.04.2017), masha_pc (28.03.2017), Masik777 (03.04.2017), Merlin1975 (16.03.2017), NikAntonina (17.03.2017), Pikabu (11.04.2017), SergAl (17.03.2017), tulke (15.05.2017), valentio (15.04.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> База : 1С Предприятие 7.7 (сетевая версия 7.70.027), конфигурация: Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 (7.70.594)


 Теперь осталось выяснить конфигурацию 8-ки, потому что "8.3" - это ни о чем.

Если это "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 3.0, то там есть штатный перенос. Есть и масса самопальных на том же Инфостарте, чем они лучше или хуже - надо искать и читать описания. 




> и посоветуйте пожалуйста как это сделать с минимальными потерями


 Минимальными потерями *чего*? Денег? Времени? Данных?

Зачастую это взаимоисключающие понятия.

----------


## Afftor

Всем доброго дня!
Поделитесь пожалуйста- если есть у кого :rolleyes:
Расчет процентов по займам в валюте
http://http://infostart.ru/public/118330/

----------


## Afftor

> Всем доброго дня!
> Поделитесь пожалуйста- если есть у кого :rolleyes:
> Расчет процентов по займам в валюте
> http://http://infostart.ru/public/118330/


Упс, вот это http://infostart.ru/public/118330/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Упс, вот это http://infostart.ru/public/118330/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DK7A/1uvJXPUWh

----------

Afftor (16.03.2017), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> База : 1С Предприятие 7.7 (сетевая версия 7.70.027), конфигурация: Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 (7.70.594)
> и посоветуйте пожалуйста как это сделать с минимальными потерями


Будем считать, что вы хотите перейти на 1С предприятие 8.3 Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0. 
Для успешного перехода следует обновиться до последней версии Бухгалтерский учет 45 (на сегодня это 7.70.631).
Далее следует ознакомиться с методикой переноса данных, например, здесь
https://********.ru/2016/07/perevod-...svoimi-silami/
Ежели никогда раньше не переносили, то рекомендую привлечь специалиста.

----------

kozavva (16.03.2017)

----------


## Afftor

Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## kozavva

> Будем считать, что вы хотите перейти на 1С предприятие 8.3 Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0. 
> Для успешного перехода следует обновиться до последней версии Бухгалтерский учет 45 (на сегодня это 7.70.631).
> Далее следует ознакомиться с методикой переноса данных, например, здесь
> https://********.ru/2016/07/perevod-...svoimi-silami/
> Ежели никогда раньше не переносили, то рекомендую привлечь специалиста.


ссылка не рабочая

----------


## alexandr_ll

> ссылка не рабочая


Почему-то адрес ссылки коверкается при сохранении.
Здесь копия страницы https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EqMG/b1cTBmYen

----------

kozavva (22.03.2017), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017)

----------


## kovireshad

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать реестр требований-накладных
http://infostart.ru/public/521769/ 
буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Яшар

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/547421/ буду очень благодарен.

----------


## verbatium80

Помогите пожалуйста  скачать http://infostart.ru/public/200700/  Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ekaterina_ok-s

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/411651/

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Помогите скачать:
Ведомость по партиям товаров на складах с себестоимостью и стоимостью в выбранном типе цен (простая форма, УТ 10.3, УПП)
http://infostart.ru/public/302638/

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пжста, скачать infostart.ru/public/292886. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пжста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/292886/. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## cich

Приветствую всех!
Помогите, пожалуйста, нужен УПД (универсальный передаточный документ) за поставщика для УТ 10.3.
http://infostart.ru/public/330464/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите, пожалуйста, нужен УПД (универсальный передаточный документ) за поставщика для УТ 10.3.
> http://infostart.ru/public/330464/


http://rgho.st/8ZHnvmg2T

----------

shamanbys (10.03.2021), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017)

----------


## ElDgy

Добрый день!
помогите. пожалуйста скачать или поделитесь у кого есть обработкой по изменению кода дохода 2-НДФл:
http://infostart.ru/public/575040
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## cich

Спасибо, брат!

----------


## 7990779

Добрый день!
Помогите. пожалуйста скачать или поделитесь у кого есть обработкой
http://infostart.ru/public/536090/ - Работа с Яндекс.Диском (обычная и управляемая форма)
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## klon-2009

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/571410/
Спасибо

----------


## Krol6er

Пожалуйста помогите скачать эту обработку! Мучение какое то с этими ценниками. Зачем разработчики решили что все должны пользоваться только одним шаблоном какой они придумали и без возможности изменять размер? Как печатать ценники на А4 если нельзя выставить количество по длине и ширине больше 2-7. Издевательство(((
http://infostart.ru/public/408104/

----------


## Noob1c

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/90241/  Завершение работы пользователей. Файловый и клиент-серверный вариант. Без доработки конфигураций. и  http://infostart.ru/public/89350/  - Завершение работы пользователей

----------


## Родриге

Господа, здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать правила конвертации данных для возможности переноса остатков из Бухгалтерии предприятия (редакция 2.0 (2.0.65.22)) в Бухгалтерия предприятия (редакция 3.0 (3.0.43.241)). Речь идет о правилах, используемых при универсальном обмене данными. Не могу нигде их найти, даже в комплекте поставки.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/90241/  Завершение работы пользователей. Файловый и клиент-серверный вариант. Без доработки конфигураций. и  http://infostart.ru/public/89350/  - Завершение работы пользователей


http://rgho.st/8N4cBM8pj
http://rgho.st/6tNlzX5Zw

----------

alex125it (24.03.2017), Noob1c (27.03.2017), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017), yoric88 (19.06.2017), Маруся18 (24.03.2017)

----------


## povar11

Приветствую коллеги.
Помогите найти плиз http://infostart.ru/public/594544/
Спасибо

----------


## jakerloop

Помогите скачать печатные формы http://infostart.ru/public/398528/ helpdmitrov@gmail.com

----------


## nimfa2225

добрый вечер! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/122215/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> добрый вечер! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/122215/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EDNa/KL7L11G9t

----------

alex125it (28.03.2017), bentim (12.04.2017), Masik777 (03.04.2017), tania_123 (18.04.2017), yoric88 (19.06.2017)

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста, где можно скачать кроме сайта ИТС драйвера для онлайн касс. Обработка. Например Штрих онлайн. Или для Атол-11 Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста, где можно скачать кроме сайта ИТС драйвера для онлайн касс. Обработка. Например Штрих онлайн. Или для Атол-11 Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CBRq/ZiyZMQyds

----------

DenisVich (29.03.2017), tania_123 (18.04.2017), yoric88 (19.06.2017)

----------


## b13

Помогите добрые люди :)
http://infostart.ru/public/543169/

----------


## b13

И если можно вот эту :)
http://infostart.ru/public/267064/

----------


## b13

http://infostart.ru/public/186835/

----------


## Noob1c

Помогите пожалуйста скачать - http://infostart.ru/public/300916/ Товарный чек для документа "Реализация товаров и услуг" УТ 11.1 и  http://infostart.ru/public/73548/  Товарный чек - внешняя печатная форма для Управление Торговлей 11 9 Нужна версия для ут 11

----------


## ViktOrlov

> http://infostart.ru/public/73548/  Товарный чек - внешняя печатная форма для Управление Торговлей 11 9


http://rgho.st/7Gwp94YNs

----------

Noob1c (29.03.2017)

----------


## velpon

Люди добрые, помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/284232/
Очень надо, спасибо заранее.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Люди добрые, помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/284232/
> Очень надо, спасибо заранее.


http://rgho.st/6BSddzctJ

----------

velpon (29.03.2017)

----------


## veraperev

Доброе время суток!
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой: http://infostart.ru/public/302708/

----------


## vova_l

Люди скиньте пожалуйста обнову на УПП.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

народ помогите скачать нужны оба
http://infostart.ru/public/277408/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Люди скиньте пожалуйста обнову на УПП.


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...99%D0%9A%D0%90.
http://www.unibytes.com/folder/yWgD-ebM5wIB

----------

vova_l (30.03.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Люди скиньте пожалуйста обнову на УПП.


Вероятно, речь идет о версии 1.3.89.1 от 29.03.2017 Тоже жду

----------


## nikki-franz

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой:)
http://infostart.ru/public/537676/

----------


## flab_r

Народ помогите скачать или поделитесь ))
http://infostart.ru/public/318256/
Помощник закрытия месяца для Комплексной Автоматизациии

----------


## flab_r

Огромное $ Спасибо!!!!
Народ помогите скачать или поделитесь ))
http://infostart.ru/public/318256/
Помощник закрытия месяца для Комплексной Автоматизациии

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> народ помогите скачать нужны оба
> http://infostart.ru/public/277408/


уже не актуально сам скачал..

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане, у кого есть обработки для онлайн касс
http://expert.chistov.pro/public/582817/
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/580988/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tr@ktor

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с отчётом по отпускам без сохранения ЗП (http://infostart.ru/public/176602/). Заранее спасибо!
mail: kif-klim@mail.ru

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с отчётом по отпускам без сохранения ЗП (http://infostart.ru/public/176602/). Заранее спасибо!
> mail: kif-klim@mail.ru


http://rgho.st/6PqFQDY79

----------

Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), tr@ktor (03.04.2017)

----------


## kisalusa

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста. Очень нужен отчет или справка по начислениям и удержаниям по исполнительным листам по сотруднику.

----------


## kisalusa

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста. Очень нужен отчет или справка по начислениям и удержаниям по исполнительным листам по сотруднику для программы ЗУП 8.2 ред. 2.5

----------


## Andersson86

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/81495/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/81495/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jxra/1TNdu92RR

----------

Masik777 (13.11.2019), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017)

----------


## Andersson86

Большое спасибо

----------


## Andersson86

Помогите пожалуйста скачать еще отчеты
http://infostart.ru/public/336494/
http://infostart.ru/public/204410/

----------


## MyNameIs

Заранее спасибо! 
http://infostart.ru/public/515572/

----------


## apol

Добрый день.Ни у кого нет обработки по закрытию счетов для БП 3.0?
Типа такой http://infostart.ru/public/120891/,только для УФ.

----------


## Andersson86

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать правила обмена между КА 1.1 и ЗУП 3.1 или может у кого то есть?
http://infostart.ru/public/578099/

----------


## Artes1408

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать Выборочное удаление организаций из баз (управляемые формы, БСП), с удалением всех ссылающихся на эти организации данных: PRO. Финальная версия. Обработка удаления организаций и всех ссылающихся данных - вер. 1.12 (очень быстро работает, стабильная)
http://infostart.ru/public/336150/
Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать Выборочное удаление организаций из баз (управляемые формы, БСП), с удалением всех ссылающихся на эти организации данных: PRO. Финальная версия. Обработка удаления организаций и всех ссылающихся данных - вер. 1.12 (очень быстро работает, стабильная)
> http://infostart.ru/public/336150/
> Спасибо.


Есть только версия 1.11
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dbzp/HdpcdMUdW

----------

alex125it (06.04.2017), Artes1408 (05.04.2017), Netty (05.09.2018)

----------


## Artes1408

> Есть только версия 1.11
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dbzp/HdpcdMUdW


Огромное спасибо, попробую! Но если вдруг у кого-то найдётся 1.12 - выложите и её, пожалуйста.

----------


## Artes1408

Не подошла для БП 3.0 с платформой 8.3.9.2033 :(

----------


## veraperev

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/331366 - резервы отпусков  для ЗУП 2.5.
Срочно нужна, готова заплатить!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/331366 - резервы отпусков  для ЗУП 2.5.
> Срочно нужна, готова заплатить!!!!


Есть такая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Tcke/igB2vN2XC

----------

veraperev (06.04.2017)

----------


## anluca

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать "Форма универсального отбора и сортировки для таблицы значений (обычные формы)"
http://infostart.ru/public/405267/

----------


## Техноформула

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой по заполнению ставки НДС в табличной части http://infostart.ru/public/322272/

----------


## ОльгаПаничкина

Самый добрый день. Помогите скачать - Движение денежных средств. Для 1С: Бухгалтерии предприятия редакции 2.0    http://infostart.ru/public/424512/ 
Спасибо.

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с обработкой.
Внешняя печатная форма М-15 для документа "Возврат товаров поставщику"
http://infostart.ru/public/374713/

----------


## ViviSEctoR

Всем привет! Очень буду рад помощи (думаю не только я)
http://infostart.ru/public/126573/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Всем привет! Очень буду рад помощи (думаю не только я)
> http://infostart.ru/public/126573/


Хорошо, когда человеку так мало надо для радости: http://rgho.st/927Gpdqkv

----------

Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), ViviSEctoR (12.04.2017)

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/325475/
Спасибо

----------


## VarnavovaAlsu

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/521867/

----------


## Касякова

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/426958/

----------


## Merlin1975

Прошу помощи в скачивании:
Приказ на отпуск Т-6 для ЗУП 2.5 с дополнительными отпусками (доработанная версия diso)
http://infostart.ru/public/386767/

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Помогите, пжста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/167202/.
Спасибо

----------


## алекс33.72

http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/547061/
Счет-фактура за поставщика для 3,0 
Помогите пожалуйста у кого есть!
И вот это тоже... очень нужно
http://1c-soft.it-terminal.ru/public/397621/

----------


## Aisilu

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Т-3 с иерархией по подразделениям (подправлено под версию ЗУП 2.5.75.1) http://1c83.ru/public/239165/ или Унифицированная форма Т-3 с иерархией по подразделениям организации http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/578017/

----------


## kors06

Добрый день. Выручите пжл, очень надо http://infostart.me/public/196441/
Или любую другую где можно формировать "ведомость по партиям товара БЕЗ учета перемещений" для 1С 8.2 ут 10.3

----------


## lumpi

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/143135/
либо может есть аналог

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
Прошу помощи - Форма 0504210 http://infostart.ru/public/115461/
Спасибо!

----------


## pentium

Всем привет!

Прошу помощи. Очень надо

Перенос данных из БП 2.0 в ЗУП 2.5
http://infostart.ru/public/205523/

Правила обмена БП 2.0 - ЗУП 2.5

http://infostart.ru/public/356670 

Спасибо тому кто поможет!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем привет!
> 
> Прошу помощи. Очень надо
> 
> Перенос данных из БП 2.0 в ЗУП 2.5
> http://infostart.ru/public/205523/
> 
> Правила обмена БП 2.0 - ЗУП 2.5
> 
> ...


http://infostart.ru/public/205523/ пост 20 бесплатно качай у него Правила_БП_ЗУП-модифицированныеБП(2.0.65.45)-ЗУП(2.5.114.1).xml

----------

AnyaIT (11.02.2019), pentium (14.04.2017), Vasya92 (15.04.2017)

----------


## lumpi

в стандартном диске ИТС есть конфа, с помощью которой можно самому делать правила обмена

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> в стандартном диске ИТС есть конфа, с помощью которой можно самому делать правила обмена


это я знаю, но не все как мы программисты 1с :-) Могут это делать сами.. Тут большинство просто пользователи..

----------


## lumpi

> это я знаю, но не все как мы программисты 1с :-) Могут это делать сами.. Тут большинство просто пользователи..


golovn@mail.ru пишите - помогу

----------


## Merlin1975

Прошу помощи в скачивании:
Обработка выгрузки/загрузки табеля учета рабочего времени
http://infostart.ru/public/255816/
Выгрузка в Еxcel, заполнение и последующая загрузка табеля из ЗиКБУ и ЗУП
http://infostart.ru/public/428673/
Табель учета рабочего времени в произвольной форме для обычных и управляемых приложений 8.2 и 8.3
http://infostart.ru/public/548478/
Спасибо.

----------


## svctlt

Здравствуйте помогите с печатной формой. Печатная форма УПД ("Универсальный передаточный документ") для старых версий УТ10.3 (Управление торговлей ред.10.3)

http://infostart.ru/public/363203/

----------


## maneron

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать КУДиР, нужна для отчета http://infostart.ru/public/556932/

----------


## dmd22

> Добрый день!
> Прошу помощи - Форма 0504210 http://infostart.ru/public/115461/
> Спасибо!


http://rgho.st/7ZRN7RB9c

----------


## sadrs

добрый день. 
Помогите скачать загатовки по производству красивеньких графиков и диаграм:
OLAP для 1С с помощью Pentaho BI  - http://infostart.ru/public/312772/

"uConto: отчеты руководителя" как способ получать данные из 1С, не заходя в саму 1С - http://infostart.ru/public/427949/

Альтернативная визуализация данных для 1С 8.3.6 - http://infostart.ru/public/362298/

Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Александр2108

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна http://infostart.ru/public/591457/.
Печать: ТОРГ-12, счет-фактура и Универсальный передаточный документ (УПД) из поступления товаров и услуг для УТ 11.3 и ERP 2.2.
Помогите скачать.

----------


## G_J

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать "Выгрузка зарплаты в Сбербанк" с сайта http://infostart.ru/public/69023/
или "Выгрузка ведомости в Сбербанк из ЗиК БУ" с http://infostart.ru/public/318957/.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать "Выгрузка зарплаты в Сбербанк" с сайта http://infostart.ru/public/69023/
> или "Выгрузка ведомости в Сбербанк из ЗиК БУ" с http://infostart.ru/public/318957/.
> Заранее спасибо.


В наличии только первая: http://rgho.st/6ZJVgNryP

----------

G_J (19.04.2017), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017)

----------


## GriZZZLee

Добрый день!  
Помогите скачать обработку: Удаление документов по организациям и пакетное удаление помеченных объектов
http://infostart.ru/public/547199/
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!  
> Помогите скачать обработку: Удаление документов по организациям и пакетное удаление помеченных объектов
> http://infostart.ru/public/547199/
> Спасибо огромное!


Есть такая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HfYt/bCJDJgJhv

----------

aidld (23.04.2017), GriZZZLee (20.04.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), yoric88 (19.06.2017)

----------


## GriZZZLee

Немножко не то, что нужно. Но Спасибо. Есть конфа, в которой нет организации, но есть 2,5 млн. помеченных на удаление объектов, и их я не могу удалить. Падает соединение с базой.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Немножко не то, что нужно. Но Спасибо. Есть конфа, в которой нет организации, но есть 2,5 млн. помеченных на удаление объектов, и их я не могу удалить. Падает соединение с базой.


Может быть, это
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kCdd/9SMtwu2Dz

----------

GriZZZLee (20.04.2017), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017)

----------


## klad77

У кого есть Diadoc1C.epf и Diadoc1C_UF.epf последние версии, можете выложить сюда. Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У кого есть Diadoc1C.epf и Diadoc1C_UF.epf последние версии, можете выложить сюда. Спасибо.


Какие-то есть здесь
http://forum.infostart.ru/forum8/topic159813/

----------


## klad77

> Какие-то есть здесь
> http://forum.infostart.ru/forum8/topic159813/


Отсюда я скачал и  Diadoc1C.epf работает не корректно, тк очень старая

----------


## oks25

Здравствуйте! Очень нужно http://infostart.by/public/143491/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте! Очень нужно http://infostart.by/public/143491/


http://rgho.st/7l7X7szcj

----------


## nimfa2225

Добрый вечер!  Очень нужно http://infostart.ru/public/407115/

----------


## Merlin1975

Прошу помощи:
Заполнение реквизитов контрагента по УНП данными Государственного Реестра Плательщиков Республики Беларусь
http://infostart.ru/public/553855/

----------


## sl27

а есть такая обработка для 1с 8.2 Акт об оказании услуг очень нужна

----------


## MrYasenok

Уважаемые, помогите скачать карточку учета страховых взносов с НС, http://infostart.ru/public/608295/  Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а есть такая обработка для 1с 8.2 Акт об оказании услуг очень нужна


А что она должна делать?

----------


## klad77

http://infostart.me/public/302708/ - помогите скачать БП3-УПП

----------


## vral

http://infostart.ru/public/379869/  анализ ключей аналитики - запарился руками чистить, помогайте плз.

----------


## MrYasenok

> Уважаемые, помогите скачать карточку учета страховых взносов с НС, http://infostart.ru/public/608295/  Заранее огромное спасибо!!!


А вот так вот кто то под ником ViktOrlov пытается нажиться уважаемые модераторы: 

    Привет! Этой разработки в наличии нет, но если не помогут бесплатно, то могу скачать и выслать за небольшую плату - 150 руб. Если условия не устраивают, то извините, больше не побеспокою. 

    Актуальные версии разработок с Infostart под заказ 9184922527@rambler.ru
    С платными помочь не могу!

----------


## MrYasenok

Уважаемые, помогите скачать карточку учета страховых взносов с НС, http://infostart.ru/public/608295/ Заранее огромное спасибо!!! Я по прежнему прошу помощи...

----------


## ViktOrlov

> А вот так вот кто то под ником ViktOrlov пытается нажиться уважаемые модераторы:


А вот так вот кто-то под ником MrYasenok цитирует *личную* переписку *на форуме* без согласия написавшего.

Впрочем, оно хоть и некрасиво, но, может быть, и не нарушает правила форума, поэтому я не прошу обратить на это внимание модераторов, пусть лучше забанят ViktOrlov и тогда ему больше не удастся выкладывать тут разработки по просьбам не столь... эээ... принципиальных юзеров.

Поэтому, возможно, мое последнее сообщение на этом форуме будет таким: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj1JVNsmykE

----------


## Яшар

Добрый день! 
Помогите скачать обработку Прямая выгрузка в весы Масса-К (управляемый интерфейс)  http://infostart.me/public/204983/ 
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## mark2k

ах. ах. ах. ахринеть... собрано с любовью. (yadisk)

----------


## mixperez

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/120961/ последнюю версию

----------


## MrYasenok

Уважаемые, помогите скачать карточку учета страховых взносов с НС, http://infostart.ru/public/608295/ Заранее огромное спасибо!!! Я по прежнему прошу помощи...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/120961/ последнюю версию


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FpQa/bbfm1M3JY

----------

666Rebel666 (25.04.2017), AsteriXxX (27.04.2017), direktor88 (07.12.2019), dominik22 (01.05.2017), hovlan (06.05.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), py3uk (25.04.2017), SaToR777 (30.04.2017), yoric88 (19.06.2017)

----------


## vlapko

Уважаемые! Помогите пожалуйста скачать форму ф.112эк, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/277208/?ID=277208
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Andreaal

Помогите!
http://infostart.ru/public/293045 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ghostrid3r

Помогите скачать! Очень нужно.
http://infostart.ru/public/384379/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## NatashaSS

Здравствуйте!
помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/614661/  или http://infostart.ru/public/612943/
Спасибо!

----------


## ИВАНОВ

добрый день!кто может помоч.нужна обработка для переноса справочников и остатков из бухгалтерии 1.6 в ут 11 (хьюмен)

----------


## chaikovski

Доброго времени суток всем!!!

Скачайте пожалуйста форма П-3 отчёт по статистике http://infostart.ru/public/194572/

Сегодня крайний день, базы актуальны, а п-3 выдаёт ошибку.

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи:
Набор утилит: Сообщения пользователю, Перезапуск 1С, Поиск по синониму, Установка монопольного, Тест FTP, Выгрузка внешних обработок
http://infostart.ru/public/320625/

----------


## py3uk

Приветствую! помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/274167/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Приветствую! помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/274167/
> Заранее благодарен!


http://rgho.st/7PmtnDNFf

----------

alex125it (03.05.2017), kozavva (23.05.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), py3uk (03.05.2017), selinata (03.05.2017), SLK01 (03.05.2017), Svetlana_K (21.06.2017), undo (01.08.2017), Маруся18 (05.05.2017)

----------


## NatalkaBal

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/614661/ и http://infostart.ru/public/612943/. Спасибо!

----------


## gold_taurus

Добры день!
Просьба скачать: Обработка для тестирования внешних печатных форм для конфигураций 1С: Предприятия 8.2/8.3 с использованием БСП (Управляемое приложение)
http://infostart.ru/public/73691/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добры день!
> Просьба скачать: Обработка для тестирования внешних печатных форм для конфигураций 1С: Предприятия 8.2/8.3 с использованием БСП (Управляемое приложение)
> http://infostart.ru/public/73691/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DAh3/pnAwRTW9z

----------

flab_r (05.05.2017)

----------


## gold_taurus

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DAh3/pnAwRTW9z


Спасибо конечно, но в архиве старые обработки, которые не работают с новой версией БСП. Свежих нет?

----------


## sadrs

добрый день.
Помогите скачать загатовки по производству красивеньких графиков и диаграм:
OLAP для 1С с помощью Pentaho BI - http://infostart.ru/public/312772/

"uConto: отчеты руководителя" как способ получать данные из 1С, не заходя в саму 1С - http://infostart.ru/public/427949/

Альтернативная визуализация данных для 1С 8.3.6 - http://infostart.ru/public/362298/

Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Merlin1975

Прошу помощи:
Кадровая история сотрудника организации (периодами) в ЗУП 2.5
http://infostart.ru/public/439245/

----------


## pindospindos

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать:
Формирование линейных штрих-кодов без использования внешних компонент и шрифтов
http://infostart.ru/public/321943/
Спасибо!

----------


## mafanaseva

Добрый день!
Подскажите, может быть попадалась печатная форма отчета о розничных продажах с  остатками на начало и конец денежных средств и делением по видам оплат  на наличные и эквайринг?  Или что-то подобное?

----------


## esval

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать с infostart "Замена КБК (КПС) во всех операциях" :
http://infostart.ru/public/335859/?detail=Y

Заранее - большое СПАСИБО)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать с infostart "Замена КБК (КПС) во всех операциях" :
> http://infostart.ru/public/335859/?detail=Y
> 
> Заранее - большое СПАСИБО)


http://rgho.st/6tbHGkJsL

----------

Svetlana_K (19.06.2017)

----------


## sergfox

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/175028/ Универсальная обработка для удаления данных с произвольным отбором и другими возможностями в любой базе 1с 8.1-8.2 (обычное приложение)
ну ооочень надо. Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/175028/ Универсальная обработка для удаления данных с произвольным отбором и другими возможностями в любой базе 1с 8.1-8.2 (обычное приложение)


http://rgho.st/7hHYqgkVy

----------

Merlin1975 (05.05.2017), mikagi (10.07.2017), Romsan999 (27.07.2017), sergfox (05.05.2017), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), Sterva82 (09.05.2017), Svetlana_K (19.06.2017), yoric88 (19.06.2017), Маруся18 (28.05.2017)

----------


## Merlin1975

> http://rgho.st/7hHYqgkVy


Присоединяюсь к благодарности. Интересно, но вот бы новенькую! Эта январь 2016 а на сайте со всеми плюшками - 11.04.17... Жаль платная....

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи в скачивании последней версии обработки:
Запуск 1С под другим пользователем без пароля
http://infostart.ru/public/414387/

----------


## vovaii

Печатная форма МХ-1 и МХ-3 для БП 3.0
http://infostart.ru/public/527756/
Плиз помогите у кого есть.

----------


## aldonintra

Добрый день, возможно у кого-нибудь есть http://infostart.ru/public/300817/ или возможно аналогичная для загрузки доп.реквизитов УТ 11.2

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день, возможно у кого-нибудь есть http://infostart.ru/public/300817/ или возможно аналогичная для загрузки доп.реквизитов УТ 11.2


Есть только http://infostart.ru/public/96398/, которую автор упоминает как основу своей разработки: http://rgho.st/7YNc6bNy8

Может, подойдет?

----------

aldonintra (09.05.2017), guzai (29.06.2017), Svetlana_K (19.06.2017)

----------


## mafanaseva

добрый день! Помогите скачать Отчет о розничных продажах. Печатная форма. Розница 2.0
http://infostart.ru/public/137677/
Заранее благодарна

----------


## aldonintra

> Есть только http://infostart.ru/public/96398/, которую автор упоминает как основу своей разработки: http://rgho.st/7YNc6bNy8
> 
> Может, подойдет?


Пробовал, она под 11.1 на 11.2 ошибку выдает, там изменили какой то параметр, не смог разобраться.

----------


## aldonintra

> Есть только http://infostart.ru/public/96398/, которую автор упоминает как основу своей разработки: http://rgho.st/7YNc6bNy8
> 
> Может, подойдет?


А эта обработка нормально работает, спасибо!!!

----------


## Anton_Yurich

Помогите пожалуйста скачать внешний Платежный календарь для УТ 11.3 http://infostart.me/public/556292/ Думаю многим пригодится
Заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------


## normalyok

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/21719/

----------


## Yrd03

Очень нужет отчет 1-ОА «Звіт про обсяги придбання та реалізації алкогольних напоїв в оптовій мережі» для УТП (Управления торговым предприятием) Украина

----------


## collezioni

поделитесь пожалуйста если есть у кого http://infostart.ru/public/328539/

----------


## macrony

Здравствуйте!   
Помогите скачать: Анализатор сложных запросов 
http://infostart.ru/public/617990/ 
Спасибо!

----------


## marafon

http://infostart.ru/public/418266/
помогите найти/скачать
или может быть знает похожую обработку для замены номенклатуры вместе с характеристиками

----------


## Merlin1975

Прошу помощи:
Анализ неявок для 1С: ЗУП 2.5
http://infostart.ru/public/620667/

----------


## plagz

Попрошу помогите скачать обработки:
1. "Журнал заказов покупателей (раскрашенный) для УТ 10 и КА".
http://infostart.ru/public/386184/
2. "Рабочее место менеджера по продажам с учетом аналогов"
http://infostart.ru/public/80589/
3. "Рабочее место менеджера по продажам для конфигурации Управление торговлей редакция 10.3."
http://infostart.ru/public/242395/
4."Рабочее место менеджера по продажам УТ 10.3"
http://infostart.ru/public/334216/
5. "Модифицированная обработка «Рабочее место менеджера по продажам (с остатками)»"
http://infostart.ru/public/60391/
Спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> 2. "Рабочее место менеджера по продажам с учетом аналогов"
> http://infostart.ru/public/80589/
> 3. "Рабочее место менеджера по продажам для конфигурации Управление торговлей редакция 10.3."
> http://infostart.ru/public/242395/
> 5. "Модифицированная обработка «Рабочее место менеджера по продажам (с остатками)»"
> http://infostart.ru/public/60391/
> Спасибо.


http://rgho.st/7xq2gtYNY
http://rgho.st/7kQRpF52t
http://rgho.st/6CBg84xPB

----------

alex125it (13.05.2017), AlexanderTiger (14.05.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), Svetlana_K (19.06.2017)

----------


## pups23

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого найдется http://infostart.ru/public/286401/

----------


## Shaggart

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/261471/
Shaggart@yandex.ru

----------


## mixperez

Помогите скачать, может есть у кого 
Универсальная загрузка из CSV:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/304567/

----------


## tulke

Помогите скачат
Правила переноса зарплаты из ЗУП 3.0 в Бухгалтерию 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/397545/

----------


## shmakov84

помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/562569/ и выслать на shmakov84@mail.ru

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачат
> Правила переноса зарплаты из ЗУП 3.0 в Бухгалтерию 2.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/397545/


http://dropmefiles.com/4AIX2

----------

aidld (16.05.2017), Svetlana_K (19.06.2017), tulke (15.05.2017), Маруся18 (28.05.2017)

----------


## drugban

помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: Сведения о распределении численности работников по размерам заработной платы за 2017 год, Форма №1 (1С:ЗУП 2.5)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/618678/

----------


## Stp1

Помогите пожалуйста с данной обработкой
http://infostart.ru/public/598748/
Заранее спасибо !!!
tdviking@bk.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: Сведения о распределении численности работников по размерам заработной платы за 2017 год, Форма №1 (1С:ЗУП 2.5)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/618678/


Есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/619035/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/47nK/7EPek6of7

----------

antonh851 (17.05.2017), kozavva (08.06.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), Маруся18 (28.05.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пожалуйста с данной обработкой
> http://infostart.ru/public/598748/
> Заранее спасибо !!!
> tdviking@bk.ru


Прочитайте комментарии к этой обработке на Инфостарт. Может обработка и не понадобится.

----------


## Noob1c

Просьба помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/591524/ Универсальный редактор реквизитов (обычные и управляемые формы)

----------


## chaikovski

> Есть такая http://infostart.ru/public/619035/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/47nK/7EPek6of7


Александр, подскажите пожалуйста, для 1с 8.3 редакция 2.0 (релиз 2.0.66.29) подойдёт эта обработка? Или это только для ЗуП?

----------


## lumpi

интересует такая
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/552977/

----------


## mixperez

Помогите скачать

Набор внешних печатных форм для УТ 11.3 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607385/

Печатные формы Счет на оплату, ТОРГ 12, Счет фактура для УТ 11
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303268/


Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Noob1c

> Помогите скачать
> 
> Набор внешних печатных форм для УТ 11.3 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607385/
> 
> Печатные формы Счет на оплату, ТОРГ 12, Счет фактура для УТ 11
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303268/
> 
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Тоже очень бы хотелось получить данные обработки

----------


## Noob1c

И если можно еще такую http://infostart.ru/public/139593/  ТОРГ-12 для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" в конфигурации УТ11

----------


## ViktOrlov

> И если можно еще такую http://infostart.ru/public/139593/  ТОРГ-12 для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" в конфигурации УТ11


Такая есть: http://rgho.st/6KCFTyyG8

----------

Noob1c (19.05.2017), Svetlana_K (19.06.2017)

----------


## Noob1c

А еще если можно вот такую http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/575580/  Торг-12 и счет-фактура за поставщика для УТ 11.3 ( для документа Поступление товаров и услуг)

----------


## igo7265

Помогите скачать, может есть у кого 
Универсальная загрузка из CSV:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/304567/
igo7265@mail.ru
спасибо

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! Есть конфигурация УТП 8.2 и каждый раз Администраторы магазина выгружают в весы с печатью Этикеток  в ручную  Прошу если есть обработка автоматической выгрузки  в весы. И как это организовать?

----------


## mixperez

> Помогите скачать
> 
> Набор внешних печатных форм для УТ 11.3 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607385/
> 
> Печатные формы Счет на оплату, ТОРГ 12, Счет фактура для УТ 11
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303268/
> 
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Скачал - пользуйтесь, кому необходимо. 

http://rgho.st/7nzQ448b4 ВнешниеПФ_УТ113.zip

http://rgho.st/8MqMyW2RW ВПФ_УТ11_3

----------

alexandr_ll (23.05.2017), apol (23.05.2017), croc (24.05.2017), Noob1c (22.05.2017), Svetlana_K (19.06.2017), Xakim74 (23.05.2017), Маруся18 (28.05.2017)

----------


## Xakim74

Привет. есть у кого или помогите скачать такое http://infostart.ru/public/311498/ Четыре простых отчета по документам реализации в одном. Буду очень благодарен

----------


## Noob1c

> А еще если можно вот такую http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/575580/  Торг-12 и счет-фактура за поставщика для УТ 11.3 ( для документа Поступление товаров и услуг)


Ну что такой нету не у кого((( Нужен любой торг12 именно для поступления товара для УТ(((

----------


## kalashns

Небольшая подборка. *Скачивать можно прямо с сайта, без всяких файлообменников*

----------

7990779 (26.05.2017), alex125it (25.05.2017), alexandr_ll (25.05.2017), AlinaS (01.10.2017), bentim (25.05.2017), Denis_cfo (27.05.2017), ign (07.06.2017), Masik777 (10.06.2017), mikagi (10.07.2017), Noob1c (24.05.2017), reneblanche (05.06.2017), SLK01 (27.05.2017), TrinitronOTV (25.05.2017), yoric88 (19.06.2017)

----------


## sadrs

Пожалуйста помогите скачать
 обработку http://infostart.ru/public/79243/ - Работа с ККМ
Заранее благодарен

----------


## art31

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/603476/ (Загрузка номенклатуры по штрихкоду) Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## collezioni

Помогите скачать плз http://infostart.ru/public/365460/

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого обработки для выгрузки касс и весов для UTP 1С, так же план обмена хочу сделать с оборудованием , так как в UTP нет плана обмена.

----------


## lobster

Добрый день, срочно надо перенумеровать кассовые документы. "Потеряла" обработку 1С 8.2
ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!

----------


## klad77

> Добрый день, срочно надо перенумеровать кассовые документы. "Потеряла" обработку 1С 8.2
> ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!


https://yadi.sk/d/L7G9qYKa3JcP78

----------

aidld (29.05.2017), lobster (29.05.2017), Svetlana_K (19.06.2017), БухТатьяна (29.05.2017)

----------


## lobster

МОЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ НЕ ЗНАЕТ ГРАНИЦ!!!! ТАК ВЫРУЧИЛИ))))

----------


## lobster

> https://yadi.sk/d/L7G9qYKa3JcP78


Еще бы групповую печать документов, и будет мне счастье)))) Всем заранее спасибо)))

----------


## klad77

> Еще бы групповую печать документов, и будет мне счастье)))) Всем заранее спасибо)))


https://yadi.sk/d/ypu7FJDO3Jcce7

----------


## lobster

Добрый день, срочно надо распечатать кассовые документы. Есть у кого групповая печать?
ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!! Заранее благодарна)))

----------


## klad77

> Добрый день, срочно надо распечатать кассовые документы. Есть у кого групповая печать?
> ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!! Заранее благодарна)))


Выше обработка.
Запускаем, выбираем документы, в отбор период - отобрать - выбираем действие и печать

----------


## lobster

> https://yadi.sk/d/ypu7FJDO3Jcce7


увы, не открывается в программе групповая печать. Перенумеровала сразу, все отлично)))

----------


## klad77

> увы, не открывается в программе групповая печать. Перенумеровала сразу, все отлично)))


Какая конфигурация 1С?

----------


## lobster

Какая конфигурация 1С?

1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.130)

----------


## klad77

> Какая конфигурация 1С?
> 
> 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.130)


Это платформа 1С
Конфигурация какая?
Справка - О программе.
Там будет примерно так написано
Конфигурация
"Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3

----------


## lobster

Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.20)

Туплю :confused:

----------


## klad77

> Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.20)
> 
> Туплю :confused:


Операции - обработки - групповая обработка справочников и документов.
выбираем документы, в отбор период - отобрать - выбираем действие и печать

----------


## lobster

Век живи, век учись))) Еще раз большое спасибо

----------


## klad77

> Век живи, век учись))) Еще раз большое спасибо


Не за что.
И обновите конфигурацию 1С. Пропущено 9 релизов

----------


## lobster

Очень стыдно, но не могу найти отбор по периоду)))

----------


## klad77

> Очень стыдно, но не могу найти отбор по периоду)))


После запуска обработки, экран делится на 2 части. Вверху Вы выбираете документ или справочник и из списка что нужно.
После этого в нижней части экрана будет доступно поле отбор. 
Там нажимаем Добавить - Дата - Тип сравнения лучше всего поставить Интервал <= => и кнопку отобрать.

----------


## Noob1c

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/386778/  Редактор чеков ККМ Розница 2.0 - 2.2 Можно пожалуйста версию для Розницы 2.2

----------


## rigrigash

http://infostart.ru/public/346126/ Помощник закрытия месяца для Управление производственным предприятием пожалуйста поделитесь, если у кого есть

----------


## zurfik

Добрый день, интересует обработка для выгрузки данных из БП 3.0 в СУФД
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/593588/
Не нашел отдельной ветки для тех кто ищет обработки для 8.3, так что прошу прощения.

----------


## collezioni

посмотрите, может у кого есть УТ 10.3 загрузка номенклатуры и остатков с характеристиками  http://infostart.ru/public/294209/

----------


## kolinmk

Добрый день. Поделитесь обработкой для Бухгалтерии 3.0 удалить все данные по выбранной организации!

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый вечер! На днях поставил Штрих М Кассир 5 на кассу и необходимо связать его с Управление Торговым Предприятием 8.2, стандартной обработкой пробовал, но выходит ошибка, Есть ли у кого обработка приема и выгрузки offline ККМ , так чтобы был там и прием с касс и выгрузка товаров (частичная или полная) Заранее спасибо. мой Email vskim@a2market.kz

----------


## kimok1988

Доброй ночи помогите скачать очень нужно, так как не могу выгружать с УТП в Штрих М Кассир
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/153749/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/542589/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/202772/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/157060/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/252405/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/159044/

Прошу выслать на емаил или выложить тут vskim@a2market.kz

----------


## ViktOrlov

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/252405/


Все, что есть: http://rgho.st/7TdFdVQp7

----------

alex125it (01.06.2017), Masik777 (05.06.2017), Svetlana_K (18.06.2017)

----------


## klad77

> Добрый день. Поделитесь обработкой для Бухгалтерии 3.0 удалить все данные по выбранной организации!


https://yadi.sk/d/TM7tfdpt3JiTN3

----------

kolinmk (01.06.2017), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), Svetlana_K (18.06.2017)

----------


## collezioni

есть у кого нибудь Автоматическое формирование и печать актов сверок для УТ 10.3 ?

----------

lexushka (21.06.2017)

----------


## klad77

> есть у кого нибудь Автоматическое формирование и печать актов сверок для УТ 10.3 ?



А чем не устраивают имеющиеся акты сверки? 

Документы - продажи - Акты сверки взаиморасчетов.

----------


## Egor5130

> Добрый день. Поделитесь обработкой для Бухгалтерии 3.0 удалить все данные по выбранной организации!


http://rgho.st/7KRJ2JsNh

----------

Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), Svetlana_K (19.06.2017)

----------


## vazuzu

Добрый день! Нужн аобработка добавляющая новые он лайн фискальный регистраторы Атол 1с 8/2

----------


## collezioni

Хотелось бы групповое формирование  по списку контрагентов

----------


## collezioni

> А чем не устраивают имеющиеся акты сверки? 
> 
> Документы - продажи - Акты сверки взаиморасчетов.


Хотелось бы групповое формирование по списку контрагентов

----------


## klad77

> Хотелось бы групповое формирование по списку контрагентов


1 Акт сверки по нескольким контрагентам сразу?

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день! помогите скачать Конфигурация "Столовая предприятия"  http://infostart.ru/public/183853/ WoW_07_2016@mail.ru
Спасибо!!!

----------


## collezioni

> 1 Акт сверки по нескольким контрагентам сразу?


Формирование разных актов по разным контрагентам групповое типа http://infostart.ru/public/238042/

----------


## jack1988

Помогите!!!
Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/144785/

ГрупповоеПрисвоениеШтрихк одов v.1.1 от tiniji
ГрупповоеПрисвоениеШтрихк одов v.1.2 от sebastianp

почта jack19888@yandex.ru

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/144785/
> 
> ГрупповоеПрисвоениеШтрихк одов v.1.1 от tiniji
> ГрупповоеПрисвоениеШтрихк одов v.1.2 от sebastianp


Вот то, что есть в наличии: http://rgho.st/8dgk46nZn

А запрошенные вами варианты, по-моему, выложены в комментариях к ветке.

----------


## jack1988

> Вот то, что есть в наличии: http://rgho.st/8dgk46nZn
> 
> А запрошенные вами варианты, по-моему, выложены в комментариях к ветке.


К сожалению эти не работают на рознице 2.2
А из комментариев не скачать(

----------


## ViktOrlov

> А из комментариев не скачать(


 Да ладно! У меня только что все прекрасно скачалось: http://rgho.st/7dmYlNHdC

Это именно из комментариев.

За работоспособность, сами понимаете, не отвечаю.

----------


## jack1988

> Да ладно! У меня только что все прекрасно скачалось: http://rgho.st/7dmYlNHdC
> 
> Это именно из комментариев.
> 
> За работоспособность, сами понимаете, не отвечаю.


Странно, я не смог скачать... Спасибо, обработка работает!

----------


## collezioni

поделитесь если есть http://infostart.ru/public/261983/  Свободные остатки на складе с суммой в ценах номенклатуры (УТ 10.3)

----------


## Oleg20

Доброго всем!
Помогите с обработкой "Снятие товара с резерва (автоматическое)"
https://infostart1c.pp.ua/public/415371/
Или нечто похожее на 
http://infostart.ru/public/183613/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/86021/
Как свою сделаю - поделюсь)))

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Или нечто похожее на 
> http://infostart.ru/public/183613/Как свою сделаю - поделюсь)))


Нечто похожее: http://rgho.st/7JQwZSW46

Делиться не обязательно.

----------

Svetlana_K (18.06.2017)

----------


## Oleg20

> Нечто похожее: http://rgho.st/7JQwZSW46


Спасибо!

----------


## 72Serg72

Доброго дня!
Помогите, пожалуйста, обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149809/
Инвентаризация материалов переданных в эксплуатацию (МЦ) 
1С:Предприятие 8.3
Бухгалтерия для Украины, редакция 1.2.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Доброго дня!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149809/
> Инвентаризация материалов переданных в эксплуатацию (МЦ) 
> 1С:Предприятие 8.3
> Бухгалтерия для Украины, редакция 1.2.


http://rgho.st/6cgnBlLDX

----------

72Serg72 (10.06.2017), Svetlana_K (18.06.2017)

----------


## BigAnn

Здравствуйте!
Нужна http://infostart.ru/public/319823/
Спасибо!

----------


## Egor5130

> Здравствуйте!
> Нужна http://infostart.ru/public/319823/
> Спасибо!


http://rgho.st/8gd886sQF Добавить как Внеший

----------

apol (08.06.2017), BigAnn (08.06.2017), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017)

----------


## jakerloop

http://infostart.ru/public/442067/ помогите скачать пожалуйста моя почта helpdmitrov@gmail.com

----------


## jakerloop

помогите  очень она нужна http://infostart.ru/public/442067/ СПАСИБО!

----------


## giras

Добрый день! Помогите найти обработку по дебиторской задолженности для бух 2.0

----------


## Xakim74

Ребят может кто помочь найти такую обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139665/! заранее благодарен!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ребят может кто помочь найти такую обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139665/! заранее благодарен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Cfeg/t4wtFCjiC

----------

Masik777 (13.11.2019), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), Svetlana_K (18.06.2017), Xakim74 (09.06.2017)

----------


## Lantra

Добрый день, никто не поможет с http://infostart.ru/public/390041/ - отчет по отпускам

----------


## olivser

Здравствуйте!  Уважаемые, помогите скачать эту разработку : http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309649/    Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## olivser

Уважаемые! Помогите пожалуйста....   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309649/   ...Спасибо!!!

----------


## wearyb

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/553402/ (wearyb@gmail.com)
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработки загрузки ТНВЭД из Exsel в УТП 

http://poly-soft.ru/public/356955/
https://infostart.zircool.ru/public/356955/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/402681/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/513221/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/126958/
Спасибо!

----------


## inforomanov

Ребят, есть у кого нибудь парсер сайтов на управляемых формах? Очень надо
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Ребят, есть у кого нибудь парсер сайтов на управляемых формах? Очень надо


То есть, "ребят" должны:
1. Найти
2. Скачать
3. Выложить.

И тогда автор будет "благодарен". Я ошибаюсь, или это называется не иначе как "сесть на шею и ноги свесить"?

Ладно, воспитательную беседу будем считать законченной. В закромах нашлось вот что: http://infostart.ru/public/120707/, забирайте тут: http://rgho.st/8w4rFcbpM

В следующий раз постарайтесь взять на себя п.1

----------

inforomanov (17.06.2017), Svetlana_K (19.06.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> А ты, типа модератор тут? Порожняк гонишь?


 Смешно: попробуй*те* на себя примерить *ваше* сообщение. Ы?

Особенно насчет "порожняка" - КПД равен нулю.

----------


## inforomanov

Понял, извиняюсь 

Спасибо за обработку, может я обнаглел в край, но есть ли такая? http://infostart.ru/public/261354/ Парсер веб-сайтов для 1С:Предприятие 8.3

----------


## ViktOrlov

> есть ли такая? http://infostart.ru/public/261354/ Парсер веб-сайтов для 1С:Предприятие 8.3


На меня больше не рассчитывайте, пусть теперь вам "защитник" помогает - посмотрим, много ли толку с гопоты?

Я понимаю, что вы ни в чем не виноваты, но и мне тут помогать как ни в чем не бывало что-то не хочется. Поэтому я больше ничего в этой ветке писать и выкладывать не стану.

По крайней мере, до тех пор, пока отсюда не уберут это быдло и все продукты его жизнедеятельности.

И это мое сообщение тоже - оно тогда станет ни к чему.

----------


## aidld

> Ууууу! Разревелся...
> Не надо выставлять себя благодетелем, и пытаться читать мораль. Стань модератором, и пихай свои взгляды на законном основании.
> А то, ишь какой! На том основании что, скачиваешь обработки, можешь теперь диктовать свои правила в этой ветке?
> 
> Правильно, что свалил!


Я на этом сайте последние 4 месяца постоянно бываю, и могу с уверенностью сказать что эти ветки с обработками от инфостар сейчас поддерживают всего несколько человек, один из них ViktOrlov. Может и сказал он с небольшой подковыркой/юмором, но он один из немногих кто помогает тут людям. А Вы если так сильно принимаете к сердцу все, по медитируйте - говорят помогает.

----------


## ViktOrlov

*aidld*, спасибо за поддержку, но вряд ли имеет смысл пытаться что-то объяснять данному персонажу. Как говорится: "Никогда не спорь с *****ом: люди могут не заметить между вами разницы".

А то, что человек, мягко говоря, не блещет умом, мне стало понятно после его реакции на намек, что он сам занимается ровно тем же, в чем обвиняет меня - в указаниях другим участникам форума, как им себя вести.

Он вообще *ничего* не понял! Ему даже на ум не пришло, что правила действуют и на него тоже - ну да, он же "чоткий пацанчег", не то что остальные лохи...

----------

dominik22 (18.06.2017)

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/635729/. Заранее спасибо

----------


## kovireshad

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/402048/

----------


## perun2006

> http://dropmefiles.com/4AIX2


Можно еще раз выложить.Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Можно еще раз выложить.Спасибо!


Можно, если не поленитесь указать, что там *было*.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Можно еще раз выложить.Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DcUQ/59uc4tM6y

----------

perun2006 (20.06.2017), Svetlana_K (21.06.2017)

----------


## tad1

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/303650/ Заранее, большое спасибо. Ее уже несколько раз просили, никто не выложил ((

----------


## lerikspb

Помогите, пожалуйста, (СЗВ-М при увольнении) скачать http://infostart.ru/public/565665/ Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## kolbasa

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.me/public/84495/
Заранее очень благодарен.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.me/public/84495/
> Заранее очень благодарен.


http://rgho.st/8gJ2njdvb

----------

borisusman (25.06.2017), kolbasa (20.06.2017), Svetlana_K (21.06.2017)

----------


## kolbasa

Огромное спасибо!!

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/521769/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## gormly

> Добрый день, никто не поможет с http://infostart.ru/public/390041/ - отчет по отпускам


Выложил ссылки на два отчета по отпускам http://rgho.st/7cCYpD87n
http://rgho.st/7LPrVvp8r

----------

alexandr_ll (21.06.2017), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), Svetlana_K (21.06.2017)

----------


## exitgame

Добрый день, необходима впф "Акт об оказании услуг" для БП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/287635/

----------

Shuravi74 (13.07.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, необходима впф "Акт об оказании услуг" для БП 3.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/287635/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Eczb/zfSjJZcnB

----------

alex125it (21.06.2017), exitgame (21.06.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), sserg (21.11.2017), Svetlana_K (21.06.2017)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день . Кто сможет выложить Обработку загрузки ТНВЭД в УТП 

или скачать 

http://infostart.ru/public/356955/
http://infostart.ru/public/525380/
http://infostart.ru/public/280316/
http://infostart.ru/public/607848/

----------


## bentim

Добрый день! Есть ли возможность выложить http://infostart.ru/public/560029/. Спасибо

----------


## kovireshad

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/402048/

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Очень нужны отчеты:
http://infostart.ru/public/388287/ - Количество дней присутствия товаров на складе
http://infostart.ru/public/254114/ - "Возраст" остатков номенклатуры
Помогите скачать пожалуйста.

----------


## Anny0110

Доброго времени суток. Нужна обработка заполнения заказа покупателя из excel для "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.41.1). Типа этой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/291863/
Помогите пожалуйста обработкой)

----------


## kolbasa

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Перемещение товаров с розничными ценами для УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/295189/
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## kurmankay

Здравствуйте! 
Скачайте пожалуйста эту обработку:
http://infostart.ru/public/164960/
Трассировка кода V8
и
http://infostart.ru/public/511930/
Дерево вызовов процедур
Спасибо! kurmankay@mail.ru

----------


## TyumenKPD72

День добрый. Нужна обработка http://infostart.ru/public/610967/.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mixperez

Набор внешних печатных форм: Счет-Фактура, УПД, Торг-12, ТТН, Счетна оплату для 1С: БП 3.0. Формы взяты из релиза 3.0.51.12 бухгалтерии предприятия. Новая форма счет фактуры здесь же: 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fuhc/ChwZGyHFP

----------

4AuHuK (27.06.2017), bentim (27.06.2017), elenelen (28.06.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017)

----------


## mixperez

Печатная форма счета-фактуры 2017
для 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия редакция 2.0

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3nVK/ibTLVAkCx

----------

bentim (27.06.2017)

----------


## mixperez

Хотя релиз Управление торговлей 10.3.43 еще вроде как должен был выйти от 23.06.2017, но на https://releases.1c.ru все еще нет. В нем по описанию уже добавлена счет фактура, действующая с 01.07.2017, а пока ... 

Внешняя печатная форма счета-фактуры № 1137 (в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 25.05.2017 №625) применяемая с 01.07.2017 для УТ 10.3: 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GENE/pGw8bqxur

----------

bentim (27.06.2017), colobok1 (13.07.2017), o3ophuk (29.06.2017)

----------


## Noob1c

Всем привет, можно обработки пожалуйста  Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик - http://infostart.ru/public/100967/ (версию 9.4)  Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.2.22 -  http://infostart.ru/public/335504/ Установка предопределенных элементов: просмотр, исправление и поиск ошибок (задвоенных и отсутствующих) -  http://infostart.ru/public/305892/ (версию для 8.3.5+) и Поиск и восстановление битых ссылок (объект не найден) - http://infostart.ru/public/92259/  Заранее спасибо, думаю многим данные обработки пригодятся,т.к они топ 100 на инфостате)))

----------


## Noob1c

И ещё если можно http://infostart.ru/public/174375/  Настройка прав пользователей. БСП. Профиль доступа. Три клика.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Поиск и восстановление битых ссылок (объект не найден) - http://infostart.ru/public/92259/


http://rgho.st/6V4JzH8Vh

----------

Masik777 (14.02.2018), Noob1c (27.06.2017), sserg (21.11.2017), Svetlana_K (27.06.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> И ещё если можно http://infostart.ru/public/174375/  Настройка прав пользователей. БСП. Профиль доступа. Три клика.


Есть только версия 8.3.5, любителей свежака она вряд ли устроит.

----------


## Zakuskin

Доброго времени суток. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/632730/ или свежую обработку с ИТС "ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТаблично  оДокумента"

----------


## Noob1c

> Есть только версия 8.3.5, любителей свежака она вряд ли устроит.


Если можно выложите пожалуйста, какая есть.

----------


## Dinkin

Здравствуйте!
Нужен отчет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/457985/
Помогите скачать пожалуйста.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Если можно выложите пожалуйста, какая есть.


http://rgho.st/6Bs4KtXnL

----------

Mity@ (29.06.2017), Noob1c (27.06.2017), Svetlana_K (27.06.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Нужен отчет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/457985/


http://rgho.st/88LMm65kf

----------

Dinkin (27.06.2017), Mity@ (29.06.2017), Svetlana_K (27.06.2017)

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста. Очень надо.
http://infostart.ru/public/623905/ - Срок давности товаров на складе

----------


## SergAl

http://infostart.ru/public/528327/ - Срок хранения товара на складе. УТ 11

----------


## SergAl

http://infostart.ru/public/582962/ - Контроль оборачиваемости товара (количество дней на складе)

----------


## SergAl

http://infostart.ru/public/16370/ - Отчет "Срок жизни товаров по складу" для конфигурации "Управление торговлей для Украины"

----------


## SergAl

http://infostart.ru/public/623344/ - Оценка ликвидности товара/материалов
Помогите скачать пожалуйста.

----------


## Snigl

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/625609/ Печать ответственного исполнителя в бухгалтерской справке 0504833 (ред.52н) в БГУ 1.0
Спасибо!

----------


## Chitinets

Вот эту, пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/122215/

Тут уже скачивали её, но старые ссылки на rghost уже недоступны. Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Вот эту, пожалуйста
> http://infostart.ru/public/122215/
> 
> Тут уже скачивали её, но старые ссылки на rghost уже недоступны. Заранее огромное спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EDNa/KL7L11G9t

----------

Chitinets (29.06.2017), Masik777 (14.02.2018), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017)

----------


## Snigl

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637822/
Спасибо!

----------


## o3ophuk

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640235/
Ну, или если есть внешняя форма УПД от 01.07.17 для УТ 10.3 буду премного благодарен :)
Спасибо!

----------


## Aidar2

Помогите скачать Реестр требований-накладных с суммами БП 3.0 Очень нужно.
http://infostart.ru/public/521769/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## z8491

Ребята очень прошу скачать
Унифицированная форма Т-3 с иерархией по подразделениям организации
http://infostart.ru/public/578017/

----------


## Serega_M

Добрые люди очень нужно помогите скачать заранее спасибо http://infostart.ru/public/639841/

----------


## mixperez

> Добрые люди очень нужно помогите скачать заранее спасибо http://infostart.ru/public/639841/



Есть такое, уже выкладывал ... 

Набор внешних печатных форм: Счет-Фактура, УПД, Торг-12, ТТН, Счетна оплату для 1С: БП 3.0. Формы взяты из релиза 3.0.51.12 бухгалтерии предприятия. Новая форма счет фактуры здесь же: 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fuhc/ChwZGyHFP

Печатная форма счета-фактуры 2017
для 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия редакция 2.0

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3nVK/ibTLVAkCx


Внешняя печатная форма счета-фактуры № 1137 (в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 25.05.2017 №625) применяемая с 01.07.2017 для УТ 10.3: 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GENE/pGw8bqxur

----------

Badman123 (05.07.2017), Masik777 (28.07.2017), savchenkodenis (03.07.2017), Snigl (03.07.2017), stsss (11.07.2017), Svetlana_K (03.07.2017)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, а есть УПД (в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 25.05.2017 №625) новая для УТ 10.3 ?

----------


## Азверин

> Есть такое, уже выкладывал ...


нету. в поиск ходил...

----------


## mixperez

> нету. в поиск ходил...


Я имел ввиду что не конкретно эта ссылка, но такие формы там есть

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. помогите скачать с этой публикации http://infostart.ru/public/639841/ Обработка внешней печатной формы Счета-Фактуры для УПП 1.3

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/529685/ - Товары на остатках с ценами на складах и в резерве

----------


## SergAl

http://infostart.ru/public/531528/ - Ведомость по товарам на складах с ценами, суммами, резервами

----------


## SergAl

http://infostart.ru/public/174708/ - Стоимость зарезервированного на складе товара

----------


## SergAl

http://infostart.ru/public/330280/ - Выявление и работа с неликвидом (залежавшимся товаром) и дефицитом номенклатуры

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого фаил кодов ТНВЭД и в другом разрезе ШК товара?

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/575040/ (Изменение кода дохода для справки 2-НДФЛ без перепроведения документов в ЗУП 2.5)

----------


## svs555

Добрые люди очень нужно
ФЗ-54. Печать кассового чека на основании «Реализация товаров и услуг» 
http://infostart.ru/public/591971/?s...il=Y&ID=591971

----------


## Snigl

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать или поделитесь с новой УПД для УТ 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/639499/
Очень нужно!
Спасибо!

----------


## wolf_dmv

*Очень нужна обработка плиззз "Загрузка из Exсel файла в 1С Платежных поручений"*  http://infostart.ru/public/120265/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> *Очень нужна обработка плиззз "Загрузка из Exсel файла в 1С Платежных поручений"*  http://infostart.ru/public/120265/


http://rgho.st/8FPJw5Chv

----------

aidld (06.07.2017), Masik777 (28.07.2017), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), Svetlana_K (08.07.2017), wolf_dmv (05.07.2017)

----------


## Djell

Добрый вечер. Добрые люди, нуждаюсь в Вашей помощи.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать хотя бы некоторые обработки из списка ниже:
http://infostart.ru/public/632621/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/313156/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/180797/ 
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Proforg3

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста 
Ведомость амортизации ОС с инвентарным номером

http://infostart.ru/public/103331/

Заранее благодарен

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста 
> Ведомость амортизации ОС с инвентарным номером
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/103331/


http://rgho.st/6bJxZfPqG

----------

Masik777 (28.07.2017), Proforg3 (06.07.2017), Svetlana_K (08.07.2017)

----------


## wolf_dmv

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, такую вещь для бухгалтера моего *"Перенумерация Платежных поручений исходящих, ПКО и РКО версия 2"* http://infostart.ru/public/21220/?detail=Y

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/276090/. Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Пожалуйста, такую вещь для бухгалтера моего *"Перенумерация Платежных поручений исходящих, ПКО и РКО версия 2"* http://infostart.ru/public/21220/?detail=Y


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5y1p/Y6Y69MbZA

----------

Masik777 (14.02.2018), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017), Svetlana_K (08.07.2017), wolf_dmv (06.07.2017)

----------


## maxges

Доброго времени суток! может кто поделится?
новой УПД для УТ 10.3
http://infostart.ru/public/639499/
Очень нужно!
Спасибо! Заранее признателен

----------


## Merlin1975

Прошу, скачайте, пожалуйста:
http://infostart.ru/public/401285/
http://infostart.ru/public/205038/
http://infostart.ru/public/237887/
http://infostart.by/public/445347/

----------


## Yllymah

Прошу скачайте пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/533369/

----------


## tulke

Помогите скачать:
Сохранение и восстановление регистрации изменений
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528153/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408058/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## klad77

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/382982/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## arseny

Ребята очень нужно скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334905/ помогите плиз

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Ребята очень нужно скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334905/ помогите плиз


http://rgho.st/749B4Dfjw

----------

arseny (10.07.2017)

----------


## mikagi

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать "Печать чеков ККМ через RDP для УТ 10.3" http://infostart.ru/public/313737/
Спасибо!

----------


## datalist

Добрый день.
Будьте добры, помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/downloa...292&pub=641291
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## turn123

Добрый день! у кого есть данная публикация: http://infostart.ru/public/290094/ ?  Помогите пожалуйста скачать!

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день! у кого есть данная публикация: http://infostart.ru/public/290094/ ?  Помогите пожалуйста скачать!


http://depositfiles.com/files/auytwicwk

----------

Masik777 (14.02.2018), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), turn123 (12.07.2017)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Помогите скачать:
> Сохранение и восстановление регистрации изменений
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528153/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408058/
> Заранее спасибо!


Только 528153   http://depositfiles.com/files/lxu9r5muk

----------

Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), tulke (12.07.2017)

----------


## mikagi

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать "Печать чеков ККМ через RDP для УТ 10.3" http://infostart.ru/public/313737/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## pereliv

Добрый день!

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/338112/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## OLEG_B

Обработки которые есть у меня http://depositfiles.com/files/9rgvce2po  Пишите в личку или ответ с цитирование выложу какие нужны

----------

kozavva (24.07.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), БухТатьяна (13.07.2017)

----------


## bboy2008

Добрый день! Можно такую?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/544112/	Сверка и обработка документов между базами 1C через COM-соединение (управляемые формы)

----------


## bboy2008

> Обработки которые есть у меня http://depositfiles.com/files/9rgvce2po  Пишите в личку или ответ с цитирование выложу какие нужны


Добрый день! Можно такую?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/544112/	Сверка и обработка документов между базами 1C через COM-соединение (управляемые формы)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день! Можно такую?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/544112/	Сверка и обработка документов между базами 1C через COM-соединение (управляемые формы)


Не вопрос http://depositfiles.com/files/okma3gc8n

----------

Svetlana_K (17.08.2017)

----------


## couts

Добрый день уважаемые!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/318961/
Заранее весьма признателен!!!

----------


## Noob1c

Добрый день очень нужна http://infostart.ru/public/531863/ Исправление ошибок при закрытии месяца Управление Торговлей 11.2, 11.1 для 1С Предприятие 8.3

----------


## pavor

скачайте пожалуйста, если есть возможность, вот эту ссылочку:

http://infostart.ru/public/634937/

заранее благодарен.

----------


## Charles

Ищу внешний отчёт для УТ 10.3
"Действующие скидки"

----------


## turn123

> http://depositfiles.com/files/auytwicwk


Спасибо!!!

----------


## Proforg3

Помогите пожалуйста

Ведомость амортизации ОС со сроком полезного использования БУ и НУ, Состоянием ОС и Событием ОС (для конфигурации БП 3.0)
http://infostart.ru/public/199961/

----------


## Meest

Если есть возможно у кого-то скачать http://infostart.ru/public/602310/ Групповая выгрузка - загрузка налоговых накладных в формате XML 1С 8.x (Украина) 2017. Буду благодарен.

----------


## Aidar2

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/117222/ Доверенность для УТ 10

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/117222/ Доверенность для УТ 10
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


http://depositfiles.com/files/nbculoz7b

----------


## Aidar2

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/521769/
Реестр требований-накладных с суммами БП 3.0
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## santa1

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/187852/

anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://infostart.ru/public/187852/
> 
> anndrey90@mail.ru


http://depositfiles.com/files/e8xpexi1d

----------

alexandr_ll (12.07.2017), borisusman (17.07.2017), santa1 (12.07.2017), Shuravi74 (13.07.2017)

----------


## santa1

Спасибо большое, очень помогли

----------


## santa1

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/415240/

anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## flab_r

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/599616/

----------


## jack1988

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/175344/
http://infostart.ru/public/166557/

Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/175344/
> http://infostart.ru/public/166557/


http://rgho.st/7NhKHyT2H
http://rgho.st/8w4RgKYY6

----------

alex125it (17.07.2017), borisusman (14.07.2017), gea81 (17.07.2017), lekhaplaton (21.07.2017), Masik777 (28.07.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), БухТатьяна (14.07.2017)

----------


## jack1988

> http://rgho.st/7NhKHyT2H
> http://rgho.st/8w4RgKYY6


Спасибо!

----------


## dvbrus

Здравствуйте.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/414758/

Спасибо большое!

----------


## turn123

> Обработки которые есть у меня http://depositfiles.com/files/9rgvce2po  Пишите в личку или ответ с цитирование выложу какие нужны


Добрый день! Из файлика интересуют несколько публикаций:
http://infostart.ru/public/81644/
http://infostart.ru/public/462625/
http://infostart.ru/public/454443/
http://infostart.ru/public/359597/
http://infostart.ru/public/333366/


Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день! Из файлика интересуют несколько публикаций:
> http://infostart.ru/public/81644/
> http://infostart.ru/public/462625/
> http://infostart.ru/public/454443/
> http://infostart.ru/public/359597/
> http://infostart.ru/public/333366/
> 
> 
> Заранее спасибо!!!


http://depositfiles.com/files/kn7atydg1

----------

alex125it (17.07.2017), БухТатьяна (15.07.2017)

----------


## turn123

> http://depositfiles.com/files/kn7atydg1


Спасибо, огромное!

----------


## Алёныч

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/279702/

----------


## Алёныч

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/279702/
Прям спасёте меня)))))

----------


## NiVeR

Добрый день ,помогите скачать пожалуйста  ,заранее спасибо 
http://infostart.ru/public/640235/

----------


## kovireshad

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  
http://infostart.ru/public/641291/ 
Счет-фактура с 01.07.2017 от 25.05.2017 №625 для ВСЕХ конфигураций 1С 8.х (БП 2.0, БП 2.0 КОРП, БАУ 2.0, БАУ 2.0 КОРП, КА 1.1, ПД 1.0, Розница 1.0, УНФ 1.3, УПП 1.3, УТ 11, УТ 10.3) 
Нужна версия для УТ 11.1

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
http://infostart.ru/public/303763/
http://infostart.ru/public/431566/
http://infostart.ru/public/532661/
http://infostart.ru/public/75453/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262209/
,заранее спасибо 

vskim@bk.ru

----------


## kolinmk

Добры день! Поделитесь обработкой для ЗУП 3.1. Печать Расчетного листка. Или помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/545656/

----------


## АлДан81

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/644899/
danilov_alex-2011@mail.ru

----------


## kolinmk

Добры вечер. Может есть у кого обработка печать расчетного листа для ЗУП 3.1.И 
Или помогите скачать!! http://infostart.ru/public/545656/
homylt@mail.ru

----------


## kirkkirk

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать  http://infostart.ru/public/104586/

----------


## mixperez

Помогите пожалуйста скачать, может есть у кого http://infostart.ru/public/532630/

----------


## Assman

Народ! У кого то есть внешняя печатная форма для УТ 10.3 УПД 625 ? Если не сложно отправьте на SDM00@list.ru

----------


## Luka2670

Доброго времени суток! Очень интересует http://infostart.ru/public/593588/

За ранее спасибо!

----------


## collezioni

если можно: infostart.ru/public/551552

----------


## ViktOrlov

> если можно: infostart.ru/public/551552


http://rgho.st/8xL4sdnqT

----------

alex125it (25.07.2017), alexandr_ll (20.07.2017), collezioni (21.07.2017), lekhaplaton (21.07.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017)

----------


## collezioni

спасибо большое!  а такую можно еще  
infostart.ru/public/423962

----------


## ViktOrlov

> спасибо большое!  а такую можно еще  
> infostart.ru/public/423962


http://rgho.st/6NyfDzr84

----------

alex125it (25.07.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017)

----------


## plagz

Попрошу помогите скачать обработки:
1. "Журнал заказов покупателей (раскрашенный) для УТ 10 и КА".
http://infostart.ru/public/386184/
2."Рабочее место менеджера по продажам УТ 10.3"
http://infostart.ru/public/334216/
Спасибо.

----------


## kozavva

> Обработки которые есть у меня http://depositfiles.com/files/9rgvce2po  Пишите в личку или ответ с цитирование выложу какие нужны


выложите пожалуйста:
197895	Печатная  форма Акт списания затрат ТМЦ (материалов) для Бухгалтерии 3.0 (БП 3) 1С 8.3	1С: Предприятие 8.3
255093	[БП3.0] Внешняя печатная форма Товарный чек для печати на принтере на управляемых формах	1С: Предприятие 8.3
259013	Внешняя печатная форма М-11 для требования-накладной с итогом (БП 3.0)
264163	Материальный отчет по складу для БП 3.0 с детализацией по документам движений и листом шапки (почти М-19)
273761	Торг-12 за поставщика для 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0
274037	БП 3.0 Заполнение документа "Требование-накладная" остатками ТМЦ на выбранном складе
274093	Сводный Акт инвентаризации расчетов контрагентов для 1С8.3 Бухгалтерия 3.0
274167	Проверки и исправления учета для правильного формирования книги покупок и книги продаж для Бухгалтерии 3.0 и Бухгалтерии 2.0
277199	1С 8.3 БП 3.0 Расчет процентов по кредитам и займам
300217	Материальный отчет для БП 2.0, 3.0 (Все модули открыты)
307016	Ведомость по расчетам с контрагентами для Бухгалтерии 3.0
312953	Заявление на выдачу денежных средств под отчет (БП 3.0) (Все модули открыты)
320815	Инвентаризация расходов будущих периодов ИНВ-11 для БП 3.0
326139	Акт списания материальных запасов (форма 0504230). БП 3.0. Управляемое приложение.
330270	Акт сверки расчетов с контрагентом для БП 3.0
336585	Акт взаимозачета для БП 8.3
339449	Акт + Счет-Фактура 2015 на 1 листе (портрет)
345522	Дата запрета изменения данных
353673	Кассовая книга с выбором счета кассы (для обособленных подразделений), БП 3.0
355453	Отчет "Валовая прибыль" для БП 3.0
355480	Расшифровка налоговых активов и обязательств ОНО, ОНА, ПНО, ПНА
356241	Обработка редактирования Реализации товаров и услуг (РТУ)  без открытия документов
361468	Счет на оплату с выбором грузополучателя
363302	Анализ прибыльности реализации для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0
384056	Справка о средней заработной плате в службу занятости для ЗУП 3.0. НОВАЯ ФОРМА
385314	Дебиторская задолженность по срокам для БП ред.3.0
390180	Анализ зарплаты по сотрудникам (с выплатами) для ЗУП 3.0
397427	ABC/XYZ-анализ для БП 3.0
400553	Набор внешних печатных форм для ЗУП 3.0
402257	Справка о средней заработной плате (о доходах). ЗУП 3.0
402759	Валовая прибыль/рентабельность. Валовая прибыль по оплате (продажи по оплате) [БП 3.0]
439906	Бухгалтерия 3.0. Акт сверки взаиморасчетов с логотипом и факсимильной печатью
445532	Корректировка последовательности в Бухгалтерии 3.0
445970	Заполнение данных контрагентов по ИНН для Бухгалтерии 3.0 (Управляемые формы)
447083	Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для Бухгалтерии 3.0
453245	Кассовая книга по 50.01 и 50.02 субсчетам для Бухгалтерии 3.0
460555	Реестр пособий за счет ФСС для ЗУП 3.0
461846	Приложение к форме № ИНВ-17 для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0
462717	Заполнение требования-накладной остатками ТМЦ по складу (с возможностью отбора по счету). БП 3.0 (УФ)
466008	Расстановка документов во времени регламентным заданием
501515	[БП 3.0] Установка соответствия регистра "НДС по приобретенным ценностям" данным бухгалтерского учета
508807	Счет на оплату покупателю для БП 3.0 с указанием дебиторской задолженности (обновленная версия)
510293	Заполнение реквизитов контрагента или организации данными с сайта ФНС
512539	Создание "Отчета производства за смену" на основании списка реализаций

----------

garipova2003 (26.12.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> выложите пожалуйста:
> 197895	Печатная  форма Акт списания затрат ТМЦ (материалов) для Бухгалтерии 3.0 (БП 3) 1С 8.3	1С: Предприятие 8.3
> 255093	[БП3.0] Внешняя печатная форма Товарный чек для печати на принтере на управляемых формах	1С: Предприятие 8.3
> 259013	Внешняя печатная форма М-11 для требования-накладной с итогом (БП 3.0)
> 264163	Материальный отчет по складу для БП 3.0 с детализацией по документам движений и листом шапки (почти М-19)
> 273761	Торг-12 за поставщика для 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0
> 274037	БП 3.0 Заполнение документа "Требование-накладная" остатками ТМЦ на выбранном складе
> 274093	Сводный Акт инвентаризации расчетов контрагентов для 1С8.3 Бухгалтерия 3.0
> 274167	Проверки и исправления учета для правильного формирования книги покупок и книги продаж для Бухгалтерии 3.0 и Бухгалтерии 2.0
> ...


Не все сразу: http://rgho.st/7qqGkB7zl

----------

alex125it (25.07.2017), garipova2003 (26.12.2017), kozavva (24.07.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), sewell (11.08.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), БухТатьяна (25.07.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> выложите пожалуйста:
> 307016	Ведомость по расчетам с контрагентами для Бухгалтерии 3.0
> 312953	Заявление на выдачу денежных средств под отчет (БП 3.0) (Все модули открыты)
> 320815	Инвентаризация расходов будущих периодов ИНВ-11 для БП 3.0
> 326139	Акт списания материальных запасов (форма 0504230). БП 3.0. Управляемое приложение.
> 330270	Акт сверки расчетов с контрагентом для БП 3.0
> 336585	Акт взаимозачета для БП 8.3
> 339449	Акт + Счет-Фактура 2015 на 1 листе (портрет)
> 345522	Дата запрета изменения данных
> ...


Продолжение следует: http://rgho.st/8y5pJjWJb

----------

alex125it (25.07.2017), cruzo (20.06.2018), kozavva (26.07.2017), Masik777 (28.07.2017), Noob1c (27.07.2017), savchenkodenis (07.08.2017), sewell (11.08.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017)

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Не все сразу: http://rgho.st/7qqGkB7zl - Ошибка: обнаружен вирус.
Продолжение следует: http://rgho.st/8y5pJjWJb  - Ошибка: обнаружен вирус.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> выложите пожалуйста:
> 402759	Валовая прибыль/рентабельность. Валовая прибыль по оплате (продажи по оплате) [БП 3.0]
> 439906	Бухгалтерия 3.0. Акт сверки взаиморасчетов с логотипом и факсимильной печатью
> 445532	Корректировка последовательности в Бухгалтерии 3.0
> 445970	Заполнение данных контрагентов по ИНН для Бухгалтерии 3.0 (Управляемые формы)
> 447083	Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для Бухгалтерии 3.0
> 453245	Кассовая книга по 50.01 и 50.02 субсчетам для Бухгалтерии 3.0
> 460555	Реестр пособий за счет ФСС для ЗУП 3.0
> 461846	Приложение к форме № ИНВ-17 для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0
> ...


Для тех, кому не страшно и действительно нужно (а не от нефиг делать): http://rgho.st/8rqd6sQHR

----------

alex125it (25.07.2017), garipova2003 (26.12.2017), kozavva (26.07.2017), lera11 (04.06.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), sewell (11.08.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), БухТатьяна (25.07.2017), Маруся18 (31.07.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

Для тех, кто боится самого слова "вирус":
https://virustotal.com/ru/file/77b25...is/1500927314/
Имя файла:	1-10.7z
Показатель выявления:	0 / 57
Дата анализа:	2017-07-24 20:15:14 UTC (10 часов, 9 минут назад)

https://virustotal.com/ru/file/5de1d...is/1500927444/
Имя файла:	11-30.7z
Показатель выявления:	0 / 57
Дата анализа:	2017-07-24 20:17:24 UTC (10 часов, 7 минут назад)

----------

Svetlana_K (17.08.2017)

----------


## 666Rebel666

Это и было понятно...
Сообщения типа "Ахтунг! Тут вирус!!!", без подробной информации, могут вызвать улыбку над глупостью пользователя.

----------


## floodprog

http://infostart.ru/public/634937/ - народ отсюда, если можно. СФ для УТ 11.1

----------


## floodprog

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  
> http://infostart.ru/public/641291/ 
> Счет-фактура с 01.07.2017 от 25.05.2017 №625 для ВСЕХ конфигураций 1С 8.х (БП 2.0, БП 2.0 КОРП, БАУ 2.0, БАУ 2.0 КОРП, КА 1.1, ПД 1.0, Розница 1.0, УНФ 1.3, УПП 1.3, УТ 11, УТ 10.3) 
> Нужна версия для УТ 11.1


Помоги те плз.

----------


## Merlin1975

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать:
Редактирование сохраненных настроек пользователей
http://infostart.ru/public/237887/

----------


## ra093

прошу помощи в скачивании Acode Tools для Android 6.0:
http://infostart.ru/public/310565/
http://infostart.ru/public/download....604&pub=310565

----------


## tiann

Ребят, очень нужно, выручайте

----------


## tiann

> Ребят, очень нужно, выручайте


 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646847/

----------


## Spiraltist

Добрый день, добрые люди! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/568830/

----------


## collezioni

помогите у кого есть, внешняя печатная форма Печать счета из реализации УТ10  http://infostart.ru/public/368374/

----------


## collezioni

или эту http://infostart.ru/public/293275/

----------


## perun2006

> Продолжение следует: http://rgho.st/8y5pJjWJb


Плиз http://infostart.ru/public/380787/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Плиз http://infostart.ru/public/380787/


http://rgho.st/8hYrmNL5x

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), perun2006 (27.07.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017)

----------


## Romsan999

Добрый день !!!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/611782/ Заранее СПАСИБО!!!
Очень надо

----------


## Sanechka1982

Помогите, пожалуйста, со справкой:
http://infostart.ru/public/401753/

Нужна последняя версия (для 3.0.49)

----------


## Sanek123

Добрый день , помогите,  пожалуйста, 
Анализ взносов по подразделениям для ЗГУ 3.1 и ЗУП 3.1   http://infostart.ru/public/648113/

Спасибо

----------


## tiann

Очень нужно, заранее огромное спасибо
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646847/

----------


## YaroslavAkimov

Скачаю с Инфостарта за символическую оплату. После оплаты - моментальное скачивание.
Пишите - Yaroslav.Akimov.1990@yandex.ru

----------


## ruhuhob

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/589791/ Валовая прибыль по полностью оплаченным отгрузкам с номенклатурой для УТ 11.3

----------


## wolf_dmv

Добрый день пожалуйста можно форму  *Счет-фактура 2017 для БП 2.0* http://infostart.ru/public/634937/

----------


## scorper22

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/191830/
Спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/191830/


http://rgho.st/6lFMXQLf2

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), scorper22 (31.07.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017)

----------


## Andrepas

Добрый день!

ГрупповоеПрисвоениеШтрихк  одов v1.2 от автора
http://infostart.ru/public/144785/
Прошу прислать на apik91@mail.ru или выложить на ЯндексДиск

----------


## ViktOrlov

> ГрупповоеПрисвоениеШтрихк  одов v1.2 от автора
> http://infostart.ru/public/144785/


Вот то, что есть: http://rgho.st/6KZFMrPPz

По-моему, там от автора только версия 1.0, а 1.2 - от sebastianp, и она доступна для скачивания в комментарии (30).

----------

Andrepas (02.08.2017)

----------


## БСергей

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/205523/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день, помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/205523/


http://rgho.st/6qNJ4xNMR

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), БСергей (01.08.2017)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/434050/
Спасибо 
anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## ruhuhob

Пожалуйста, если есть такая возможность, помогите скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/589791/ 
Валовая прибыль по полностью оплаченным отгрузкам с номенклатурой для УТ 11.3

----------


## Strafer

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100489/
хотелось бы такой штукой обзавестись.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100489/


http://rgho.st/8TwTcJfjY

----------

alex125it (03.08.2017), OLEG_B (08.08.2017), Strafer (02.08.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017)

----------


## whitegod

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/540514/
Спасибо заранее

----------


## AliMualim

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/329574/
Спасибо заранее

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/540514/
> Спасибо заранее


http://rgho.st/private/8w4GykNzw/181...8cc2864ca22b10

----------

alexandr_ll (06.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), OLEG_B (08.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (07.08.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), ViktOrlov (06.08.2017), whitegod (05.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/329574/
> Спасибо заранее


http://rgho.st/private/7mTbvp5Jd/79d...255978de2b1744

----------

alex125it (07.08.2017), alexandr_ll (06.08.2017), AliMualim (07.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), OLEG_B (08.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), ViktOrlov (06.08.2017), Zlata18 (28.08.2017)

----------


## A1991A

Добрый день! Может быть есть у кого нибудь эта обработка http://tf21.ru/public/433669/ буду очень признателен, желательно скинуть на электронку: gral_2@mail.ru

----------


## collezioni

Помогите, может есть у кого? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/630077/   (становка цен номенклатуры по артикулу из EXСEL в 1С: Управление торговлей 10)

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите, может есть у кого? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/630077/   (становка цен номенклатуры по артикулу из EXСEL в 1С: Управление торговлей 10)


http://rgho.st/private/6cw6gC4vv/ae7...edc81e39797686

----------

alexandr_ll (08.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), OLEG_B (08.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (08.08.2017), ViktOrlov (08.08.2017)

----------


## savchenkodenis

Может есть у кого такая обработка?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/549204/

----------


## Zultan

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/63799/ - перенос движений документа
Или может кто-то посоветует, что то лучше?
За ранее благодарен

----------


## gro.ss

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/634937/. Помогите пожалуйста, нужна счет фактура 2017 бля БП 2,0

----------


## DimasEKB

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/320460/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/63799/ - перенос движений документа


http://rgho.st/8RrLDcPLC

----------

bullet13 (09.08.2017), kyafnsum (24.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (14.08.2017), Zultan (08.08.2017)

----------


## collezioni

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/617887/ Загрузка цен из Excel (УТ 10.3)

----------


## collezioni

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/198813/   Отчет "Движения денежных средств с остатками" для УТ 10.3

----------


## bullet13

> помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/617887/ Загрузка цен из Excel (УТ 10.3)


http://rgho.st/private/8Ft7dwpvl/4ec...19c7554210d375

----------

alexandr_ll (09.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), Svetlana_K (14.08.2017), ViktOrlov (09.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/198813/   Отчет "Движения денежных средств с остатками" для УТ 10.3


http://rgho.st/private/6XTGKjZCQ/c28...c24070eb75cb27

----------

alexandr_ll (09.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), Sinistermirk (31.10.2018), ViktOrlov (09.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/320460/


http://rgho.st/private/82pQrJKxs/3ee...afcfaaf8cbd04b

----------

alexandr_ll (09.08.2017), DimasEKB (13.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), Svetlana_K (14.08.2017), ViktOrlov (09.08.2017), алекс33.72 (10.08.2017), БухТатьяна (10.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/634937/. Помогите пожалуйста, нужна счет фактура 2017 бля БП 2,0


http://rgho.st/private/67Q967Fkk/5ee...c4f2e367eb97c6

+ Счет-фактура 2017 для УТ 11.1

http://rgho.st/private/8WPX2y29z/4f5...ad81cb640266da

+ Счет-фактура 2017, УПД 2017, УКД 2017 для УТ 11.3

http://rgho.st/private/76YwFNdmH/a89...8a530dcdcc809e

----------

alexandr_ll (09.08.2017), Egor5130 (12.08.2017), LilianTarlain (12.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (09.08.2017), ViktOrlov (09.08.2017)

----------


## collezioni

> http://rgho.st/private/6XTGKjZCQ/c28...c24070eb75cb27


Спасибо большое!

----------


## пуфк

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/637822/
Печатная форма Счета-фактуры с 01.07.2017 для релиза УТ 10.3.16.1
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/637822/
> Печатная форма Счета-фактуры с 01.07.2017 для релиза УТ 10.3.16.1
> Заранее спасибо.


http://rgho.st/private/7Qv4qTJBg/488...abcef4de7b370a

+ Печатная форма Счета-фактуры с 01.07.2017 для релизов УТ 10.3.6.8 - 10.3.12.3

http://rgho.st/private/82GwJQdHh/69a...58f8b713c0b4b1

----------

root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (11.08.2017), Svetlana_K (14.08.2017), ViktOrlov (11.08.2017), пуфк (16.08.2017)

----------


## Merlin1975

Прошу помощи:
Загрузка зарплатных счетов в ЗиКБУ 1.0 (или ЗУП 2.5) из текстового файла
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/636194/

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660312/. Очень надо.

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помощи:
> Загрузка зарплатных счетов в ЗиКБУ 1.0 (или ЗУП 2.5) из текстового файла
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/636194/


http://rgho.st/private/7gfWbwTf6/a22...ddea2c94a70e8c

----------

klad7777777 (22.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Merlin1975 (12.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), Svetlana_K (14.08.2017), ViktOrlov (12.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660312/. Очень надо.


http://rgho.st/private/6YYtFVplD/0fa...b87fe1cb62c67a

----------

7990779 (12.08.2017), alex125it (14.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), Svetlana_K (14.08.2017), ViktOrlov (12.08.2017)

----------


## Alexey_Alex

> http://rgho.st/private/6YYtFVplD/0fa...b87fe1cb62c67a


bullet13, Спасибо огромное!

----------


## LilianTarlain

Бодрого дня, добрые люди!
Помогите, плиз! Нужно скачать "Внешняя печатная форма ТОРГ-12 для УТ 11.3.2" 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/597251/

----------


## bullet13

> Бодрого дня, добрые люди!
> Помогите, плиз! Нужно скачать "Внешняя печатная форма ТОРГ-12 для УТ 11.3.2" 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/597251/


http://rgho.st/private/6VS4X4vwV/a3b...d41f2ab755ce84

----------

LilianTarlain (13.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (15.08.2017), Svetlana_K (14.08.2017), ViktOrlov (12.08.2017)

----------


## DimasEKB

Большое СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## DimasEKB

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646707/ -  Акт об оказании услуг для УТ 11.3 (с полными реквизитами заказчика и исполнителя в шапке)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646707/ -  Акт об оказании услуг для УТ 11.3 (с полными реквизитами заказчика и исполнителя в шапке)


http://rgho.st/private/6TncfXhgJ/048...b50f5a540464c1

----------

DimasEKB (14.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (15.08.2017), Svetlana_K (14.08.2017)

----------


## DimasEKB

Большое СПАСИБО!

----------


## Kseniya84

Добрый день!
Прошу помощи в поиске обработки для вывода даты возникновения дебиторской/кредиторской задолженности для БП 2.0.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Прошу помощи в поиске обработки для вывода даты возникновения дебиторской/кредиторской задолженности для БП 2.0.


Например:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CQVs/2BRzMZRou
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LpN7/PV8jYWmYk
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1HvH/R4mAWWo5w

Есть еще много здесь
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/all/

----------

bullet13 (14.08.2017)

----------


## Kseniya84

Огромное спасибо! Буду смотреть.

----------


## Kseniya84

Я просмотрела обработки, но не увидела такую, в которой учитывались бы отгрузки/поступления и оплаты внутри периода. Такие обработки существуют?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я просмотрела обработки, но не увидела такую, в которой учитывались бы отгрузки/поступления и оплаты внутри периода. Такие обработки существуют?


Вроде бы здесь есть расшифровка по документам
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4N6x/vA8F3TX76

----------


## bogdan51

Добрый вечер! Буду признателен за внешнюю печатную форму 539596 Международная товарно-транспортная накладная (CMR) или 507022. Спасибо.

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый вечер! Буду признателен за внешнюю печатную форму 539596 Международная товарно-транспортная накладная (CMR) или 507022. Спасибо.


539596  - http://rgho.st/private/76QdkKZZV/c1e...9391bbd7f101a5

507022 - http://rgho.st/private/6lwCPnJG5/29c...298becb588d397

----------

bogdan51 (15.08.2017), Lantra (16.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (15.08.2017), SLK01 (16.08.2017), ViktOrlov (15.08.2017), СветаОнила (20.12.2017)

----------


## smirnofff

Печатная форма для конфигурации Управление производственным предприятием 1.3 для УПП. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/641291/ Очень нужна заранее спасибо.

----------


## bullet13

> Печатная форма для конфигурации Управление производственным предприятием 1.3 для УПП. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/641291/ Очень нужна заранее спасибо.


http://rgho.st/private/7wnv5TlsB/1f4...3bd2433a143023

----------

root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (15.08.2017), smirnofff (15.08.2017), ViktOrlov (15.08.2017)

----------


## smirnofff

Спасибо. за оперативность. Проверил все работает))

----------


## Katerina_B

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать обработку http://help.1cniku.ru/public/629739/
Универсальная обработка печати документов

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать обработку http://help.1cniku.ru/public/629739/
> Универсальная обработка печати документов


http://rgho.st/private/8k5SwcwYP/dde...564653981a0a68

----------

alex125it (16.08.2017), alexandr_ll (15.08.2017), croc (15.08.2017), Katerina_B (15.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Noob1c (13.09.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (15.08.2017), SLK01 (16.08.2017), sserg (20.11.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Tokio78 (18.08.2017), ViktOrlov (15.08.2017)

----------


## croc

Добрый день!
Может есть у кого:
Акт сверки с детальным сальдо для БП 3.0 (внешняя печатная форма)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/195358/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## napster.lan

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627864/ 
Альтернативный "Настраиваемый комплект документов"

----------


## sewell

Добрый день! Выручите, пожалуйста с обработками http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197530/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384013/

----------


## nizuk

Добрый день.
Помогите,пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541573/
Печать уведомления о заключении или расторжении трудового договора с иностранным гражданином для 1С: ЗУП 2.5

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Выручите, пожалуйста с обработками http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197530/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GnR1/FHaYob7wF

----------

apol (17.08.2017), bullet13 (17.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), sewell (17.08.2017), SLK01 (18.08.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), Zlata18 (28.08.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

[дубль удален]

----------

Andrepas (18.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день.
> Помогите,пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541573/
> Печать уведомления о заключении или расторжении трудового договора с иностранным гражданином для 1С: ЗУП 2.5


http://rgho.st/private/7dJhdh68W/7a9...4e3b9c88f8b14b

----------

alexandr_ll (18.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), nizuk (18.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (18.08.2017), Svetlana_K (17.08.2017), ViktOrlov (18.08.2017), Zlata18 (28.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Выручите, пожалуйста с обработками http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384013/


http://rgho.st/private/6PlbsQG7X/b9f...dd78ed5b18668b

----------

alexandr_ll (18.08.2017), borisusman (07.11.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (18.08.2017), sewell (22.08.2017), ViktOrlov (18.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день!
> Может есть у кого:
> Акт сверки с детальным сальдо для БП 3.0 (внешняя печатная форма)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/195358/
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rgho.st/private/7lslgpjSP/31a...8cc2ac0c39cf47

----------

alexandr_ll (18.08.2017), croc (18.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), rnf70 (01.09.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (18.08.2017), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), ViktOrlov (18.08.2017), алекс33.72 (31.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627864/ 
> Альтернативный "Настраиваемый комплект документов"


http://rgho.st/private/7P5qr6rvl/d9c...1eebb6ed9f470e

----------

alexandr_ll (18.08.2017), napster.lan (18.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (18.08.2017), ViktOrlov (18.08.2017)

----------


## smirnofff

Доброй ночи! помогите скачать, еще одну обработку для УПП 1.3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642589/  документы УПД . Заранее спасибо.

----------


## bullet13

> Доброй ночи! помогите скачать, еще одну обработку для УПП 1.3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642589/  документы УПД . Заранее спасибо.


http://rgho.st/private/8wL4DWsM9/a1f...4b9b4205ed187b

----------

alexandr_ll (18.08.2017), smirnofff (18.08.2017), ViktOrlov (18.08.2017)

----------


## Valerianich

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста, может есть у кого-нибудь обработка "Декомпилятор 1С" под 8.3 (для открытия закрытых модулей и функций)? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста, может есть у кого-нибудь обработка "Декомпилятор 1С" под 8.3 (для открытия закрытых модулей и функций)? Буду очень благодарен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9XFu/E8B3Z6jWv

----------

alex125it (20.08.2017), bullet13 (18.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Merlin1975 (18.08.2017), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## Valerianich

Спасибо. А есть декомпилятор для общих модулей?

----------


## turn123

Добрый день! Выручите, пожалуйста с печатной формой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/386930/

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Выручите, пожалуйста с печатной формой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/386930/


http://rgho.st/private/78lt7ykGP/b29...c9010f48bb7e5b

----------

alexandr_ll (18.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.08.2017), turn123 (21.08.2017), ViktOrlov (19.08.2017), Zlata18 (28.08.2017)

----------


## nizuk

> http://rgho.st/private/7dJhdh68W/7a9...4e3b9c88f8b14b


Спасибо огромное.Очень выручили.

----------


## turn123

> http://rgho.st/private/78lt7ykGP/b29...c9010f48bb7e5b


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## dagray

Добрый день, коллеги.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/506854/
Пример работы Яндекс карт и 1С

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо. А есть декомпилятор для общих модулей?


Используется та же обработка, только вместо файлов внешних обработок применить к файлу конфигурации (cf), который получить в конфигураторе - сохранить конфигурацию в файл.

----------

Valerianich (21.08.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, коллеги.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/506854/
> Пример работы Яндекс карт и 1С


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KHNe/nX3JUT7gG

----------

alex125it (20.08.2017), bullet13 (20.08.2017), dagray (21.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Zlata18 (28.08.2017)

----------


## Valerianich

> Используется та же обработка, только вместо файлов внешних обработок применить к файлу конфигурации (cf), который получить в конфигураторе - сохранить конфигурацию в файл.


Спасибо.

----------


## Strafer

Добрый день, помогите скачать отчет Движения денежных средств с оборотами http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/192130/

----------


## klad7777777

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать  Заполнение данных контрагентов по ИНН (Управляемые формы + Обычные формы (УПП 1.3))  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/414006/

----------


## ivan_petrov

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/549990/
"Выгрузка и загрузка Вводов начальных остатков из УТ 11.2 в БП 3".
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать  Заполнение данных контрагентов по ИНН (Управляемые формы + Обычные формы (УПП 1.3))  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/414006/


Вот то, что есть: http://rgho.st/6sLm6XbxV

----------

airrr (20.11.2017), bullet13 (21.08.2017), garipova (19.04.2019), klad7777777 (21.08.2017), savchenkodenis (21.08.2017), Svetlana_K (21.08.2017)

----------


## sergant500

Добрый день! Нет ли у кого "Анализатор сложных запросов"

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/617990/

----------


## klad7777777

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/650417/  Анализ неверно учтенных доходов для формы РСВ (для ЗГУ 3 и ЗУП 3). Спасибо!

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день, помогите скачать отчет Движения денежных средств с оборотами http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/192130/


http://rgho.st/private/6ssXRdBJT/149...abf9ef71fb20c3

----------

alexandr_ll (21.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), Strafer (21.08.2017), ViktOrlov (21.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/549990/
> "Выгрузка и загрузка Вводов начальных остатков из УТ 11.2 в БП 3".
> Заранее благодарен.


http://rgho.st/private/7pszhRf6X/f9a...29c1b6aa8fa06b

----------

ivan_petrov (21.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), root7 (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Нет ли у кого "Анализатор сложных запросов"
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/617990/


http://rgho.st/private/8GBPNjRCr/d32...8f47e987ab236b

----------

airrr (20.11.2017), alex125it (21.08.2017), alexandr_ll (21.08.2017), Lantra (21.08.2017), lekhaplaton (21.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), santa1 (21.08.2017), savchenkodenis (22.08.2017), Strafer (21.08.2017), ViktOrlov (21.08.2017), Zlata18 (28.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/650417/  Анализ неверно учтенных доходов для формы РСВ (для ЗГУ 3 и ЗУП 3). Спасибо!


http://rgho.st/private/8wFHfRBRr/0f0...34bf221f29158a

----------

airrr (20.11.2017), alexandr_ll (21.08.2017), klad7777777 (22.08.2017), Lantra (21.08.2017), lekhaplaton (21.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), ViktOrlov (21.08.2017)

----------


## ivan_petrov

> http://rgho.st/private/7pszhRf6X/f9a...29c1b6aa8fa06b


Большое спасибо!
Но, к сожалению, не получается скачать уже почти сутки: Erreur 503.
Не могли бы Вы перезалить, если можно.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## bullet13

> Большое спасибо!
> Но, к сожалению, не получается скачать уже почти сутки: Erreur 503.
> Не могли бы Вы перезалить, если можно.
> Заранее благодарен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4xjW/dgwxXiZtk

----------

ch09 (17.08.2020), ivan_petrov (22.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), ViktOrlov (23.08.2017)

----------


## AlexTAP

1.	Доброй ночи! помогите скачать, еще одну обработку для УПП 1.3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642589/ документы УПД . Заранее спасибо.
http://rgho.st/private/8wL4DWsM9/a1f...4b9b4205ed187b
Прошу повторить. Ссылка не работает.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> 1.	Доброй ночи! помогите скачать, еще одну обработку для УПП 1.3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642589/ документы УПД . Заранее спасибо.
> http://rgho.st/private/8wL4DWsM9/a1f...4b9b4205ed187b
> Прошу повторить. Ссылка не работает.


Повтор выложенного ранее bullet13: http://rgho.st/private/8Gt2zzgK4/bf6...723da8efe069d1

----------

bullet13 (23.08.2017)

----------


## klad7777777

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать Комплект внешних печатных форм для ЗиУП 3.1.  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/

----------


## Kseniya84

Добрый день! Прошу помощи в поиске обработки для 1с 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия: Отчет по производству ( закупу) и Продажам с количеством в натуральных и денежных единицах.

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать Комплект внешних печатных форм для ЗиУП 3.1.  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B52e/XZC75AWLT

----------

alexandr_ll (23.08.2017), alina71 (14.10.2018), ch09 (17.08.2020), dovgal_yuriy (25.03.2018), eesyb (21.12.2017), irina_ph (15.03.2019), rnf70 (01.09.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), Svetlana_K (04.09.2017), TrinitronOTV (24.08.2017), Катарина82 (11.09.2020), Наталья В. (26.01.2018), ЮляЗвезда (14.05.2019)

----------


## StalkerAkella

Доброго времени, буду благодарен
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541770/

----------


## bullet13

> Доброго времени, буду благодарен
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541770/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4dbE/YMqsPiZXd - 2.2

----------

alexandr_ll (23.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), StalkerAkella (23.08.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Прошу помощи в поиске обработки для 1с 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия: Отчет по производству ( закупу) и Продажам с количеством в натуральных и денежных единицах.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3W9c/2bSvTd5f9
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DbzD/mGqd9SXPc

----------

airrr (20.11.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018)

----------


## Kseniya84

Первую не могу открыть: не может быть открыта текущей версией программы.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Первую не могу открыть: не может быть открыта текущей версией программы.


Откройте сперва в конфигураторе

----------


## tulke

Помогите скачать: 
Внешняя печатная форма "УПД" для УТ 10.3(8.2)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/238851/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать: 
> Внешняя печатная форма "УПД" для УТ 10.3(8.2)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/238851/
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rgho.st/8CtwnqRPM

----------

666Rebel666 (23.08.2017), bullet13 (23.08.2017), tulke (23.08.2017)

----------


## AlexTAP

> Повтор выложенного ранее bullet13: http://rgho.st/private/8Gt2zzgK4/bf6...723da8efe069d1


По прежнему ссылка не работает:
Erreur 503 - Service temporairement indisponible ou en maintenance

Можно перезалить на другой файлообменик?

----------


## bullet13

> По прежнему ссылка не работает:
> Erreur 503 - Service temporairement indisponible ou en maintenance
> 
> Можно перезалить на другой файлообменик?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GzXV/NGb4Nx7ru

----------

AlexTAP (23.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018)

----------


## Kseniya84

Спасибо, обработку открыла, о в ней к сожалению не возможно сгруппировать данные (по номенклатуре, например).

----------


## ArtFox

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать обработку по загрузке лицевых счетов Сбербанка в ЗУП 2.5 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527103/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Добрый день! Помогите скачать:
1. "Шаблон внешней обработки регламентного задания с формой настройки параметров выполнения" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627824/
2. "Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей. Версия 1.9.17 (управляемое и обычное приложение) 8.2/8.3" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/
3. "Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик". АДМИНИСТРАТОР 9.4 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100967/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, обработку открыла, о в ней к сожалению не возможно сгруппировать данные (по номенклатуре, например).


Может такая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9rHH/JTw649cmh

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать:
> 2. "Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей. Версия 1.9.17 (управляемое и обычное приложение) 8.2/8.3" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EDNa/KL7L11G9t Версия 1.9.13

----------

antonh851 (24.08.2017), bullet13 (24.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018)

----------


## antonh851

Добрый день
Помогите скачать обработку Правила обмена ЗУП 3.1(3.1.2.140) - УПП 1.3(1.3.88.2) - документа "Отражение зарплаты в регламентированном учете".
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601831/

----------


## antonh851

Добрый день 
Помогите скачать правила обмена: Правила обмена ЗУП 3.1(3.1.2.140) - УПП 1.3(1.3.88.2) - документа "Отражение зарплаты в регламентированном учете".
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601831/

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать:
> 1. "Шаблон внешней обработки регламентного задания с формой настройки параметров выполнения" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627824/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dc9e/ZP5ZbxpcG

----------

alexandr_ll (24.08.2017), Lantra (25.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (24.08.2017), Svetlana_K (04.09.2017), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (24.08.2017), ViktOrlov (24.08.2017), БухТатьяна (25.08.2017), ЮляЗвезда (14.05.2019)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать:
> 3. "Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик". АДМИНИСТРАТОР 9.4 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100967/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9heU/wQR8SNAwQ

----------

Additive (03.04.2020), alex125it (28.08.2017), alexandr_ll (24.08.2017), apol (24.08.2017), bentim (20.09.2017), ch09 (17.08.2020), dovgal_yuriy (25.03.2018), GrAn59 (10.10.2017), iott (22.01.2018), ivan_777777 (25.08.2017), Kaniman (23.01.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), peb (04.11.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (30.08.2017), seaeagle (26.09.2018), Svetlana_K (04.09.2017), TrinitronOTV (24.08.2017), ViktOrlov (24.08.2017), ZapMos (12.04.2020)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день 
> Помогите скачать правила обмена: Правила обмена ЗУП 3.1(3.1.2.140) - УПП 1.3(1.3.88.2) - документа "Отражение зарплаты в регламентированном учете".
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601831/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GmAv/7U7Dm3DdE

----------

alexandr_ll (24.08.2017), antonh851 (24.08.2017), Noob1c (13.09.2017), rdilara (13.12.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (30.08.2017), Svetlana_K (04.09.2017), ViktOrlov (24.08.2017)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Повторюсь, прошу помочь (может кто-то располагает версией 1.9.17):
2. "Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей. Версия 1.9.17 (управляемое и обычное приложение) 8.2/8.3" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/

----------


## bullet13

> Повторюсь, прошу помочь (может кто-то располагает версией 1.9.17):
> 2. "Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей. Версия 1.9.17 (управляемое и обычное приложение) 8.2/8.3" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/


Посмотрите тут - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4siP/43qy9NCds

----------

GrAn59 (10.10.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Merlin1975 (24.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), ter25 (22.04.2021), TrinitronOTV (24.08.2017)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Посмотрите тут


непонятно

----------

seaeagle (26.09.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> непонятно


Исправил

----------


## sewell

> Исправил


Там же тоже просто так не скачаешь...:)

----------


## bullet13

> Повторюсь, прошу помочь (может кто-то располагает версией 1.9.17):
> 2. "Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей. Версия 1.9.17 (управляемое и обычное приложение) 8.2/8.3" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4siP/43qy9NCds

----------

alex125it (28.08.2017), bentim (20.09.2017), Egor5130 (28.08.2017), GrAn59 (09.10.2017), ivan_777777 (25.08.2017), klad7777777 (28.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Noob1c (04.09.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (30.08.2017), sewell (25.08.2017), Svetlana_K (04.09.2017), TrinitronOTV (24.08.2017), veras.buhgalte (18.01.2018), ViktOrlov (24.08.2017), xuzeratu (04.09.2017), Zlata18 (13.09.2017)

----------


## Andrei666

Всем привет! Помогите скачать обработку: Новые печатные формы Счет-Фактура, УПД с изменениями от 01.07.2017 для УТ 10.3 старых версий -  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640235/. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## pitonx

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать внешний отчет
"Внешняя обработка: Рабочее место кассира для УТ 11 с возможностью печати чека на нефискальный windows принтер"

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303456/

Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать внешний отчет
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303456/


http://rgho.st/8FsdsRLW2

----------

bullet13 (27.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), pitonx (26.08.2017), Svetlana_K (04.09.2017), Zlata18 (29.08.2017), Помидор (29.08.2017)

----------


## pitonx

ViktOrlov,
Спасибо!

----------


## pitonx

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать отчет "Остатки товаров на складах" с картинками номенклатуры для УТ 11.1"

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/289718/

----------


## bullet13

> Всем привет! Помогите скачать обработку: Новые печатные формы Счет-Фактура, УПД с изменениями от 01.07.2017 для УТ 10.3 старых версий -  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640235/. Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/96Nx/hwUmvJ32A

----------

alexandr_ll (28.08.2017), Andrei666 (28.08.2017), Masik777 (13.11.2019), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (30.08.2017)

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать отчет "Остатки товаров на складах" с картинками номенклатуры для УТ 11.1"
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/289718/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JiHr/hvzHFCxvE

----------

alexandr_ll (28.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), pitonx (27.08.2017), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (30.08.2017), Svetlana_K (04.09.2017)

----------


## pitonx

bullet13,
Спасибо!

----------


## Maxim-Sychov

Всем добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку "Универсальный отчет: "Доходы, расходы, планирование"."
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/140331/

она бесплатная, но нет возможности скачать без оплаты доступа к сайту :(
если кто-то может помочь, вышлите пожалуйста на почту sychov10@gmail.com
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Всем добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку "Универсальный отчет: "Доходы, расходы, планирование"."
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/140331/


http://rgho.st/88ZVmWfsN

----------

bullet13 (29.08.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (14.09.2017), Zlata18 (13.09.2017)

----------


## lekan

Доброго дня.
Поделитесь внешней печатной формой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/297186/
Спасибо

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Привет!
Буду благодарен за отчет "Расчетная ведомость организации с отбором по начислениям"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/238517/

----------


## tractor

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку  "Акт сверки по нескольким контрагентам и договорам для 1С Бухгалтерии 3.0"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/649624/
Или что-то подобное. Нужен акт сверки с возможностью выбора нескольких договоров.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## turn123

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть расширением  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/623233/

----------


## savchenkodenis

День добрый, реально ли найти что то из этогоИ
***http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309351/

----------


## savchenkodenis

Поделитесь пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/550495/

----------


## andiv21

добрый день, очень нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/415094/ , спасибо заранее

----------


## алекс33.72

> http://rgho.st/private/8k5SwcwYP/dde...564653981a0a68


Добрый день!
Выложите пожалуйста еще раз файл уже не доступен!
Большое спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день!
> Выложите пожалуйста еще раз файл уже не доступен!
> Большое спасибо!


Я не bullet13, но вот то, что выложил он: http://rgho.st/private/7tQkb2ShT/998...a5182f29b3c914

----------

Svetlana_K (14.09.2017)

----------


## алекс33.72

> Я не bullet13, но вот то, что выложил он: http://rgho.st/private/7tQkb2ShT/998...a5182f29b3c914


Спасибо! Но все равно не качается пишет
Erreur 503 - Service temporairement indisponible ou en maintenance
Можете выложить на другой файлообменник?

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Спасибо! Но все равно не качается пишет
> Erreur 503 - Service temporairement indisponible ou en maintenance
> Можете выложить на другой файлообменник?


Попробуем: http://dropmefiles.com/X83hN

----------

алекс33.72 (31.08.2017)

----------


## алекс33.72

> Попробуем: http://dropmefiles.com/X83hN


Спасибо!
Все скачалось!!

----------

rnf70 (01.09.2017)

----------


## Noob1c

Добрый день нужны http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/343119/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/517129/ буду очень благодарен

----------


## dem_m

Здравствуйте очень нужно http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614898/. заранее спасибо!!!:drinks:

----------


## aragor12

Добрый день. Помогите скачать :  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/504048/

----------


## totktonada57

добрый день. помогите скачать:
1. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/658467/
2. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642589/ (для БП 2.0, файл "Счет-фактура, УПД, УКД образца 2017 г. для БП 2.0"

----------


## gea81

Доброе время суток! Хотелось бы попробовать вот эту обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/667294/, Заранее спасибо

----------


## yuyu

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175267/ (корректировка налогового учета)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175267/ (корректировка налогового учета)


http://rgho.st/8jLxF8XKy

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (04.09.2017), yuyu (04.09.2017)

----------


## aniki

Вечер добрый! Может кто поможет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/145016/
Превелико благодарен...

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Вечер добрый! Может кто поможет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/145016/
> Превелико благодарен...


http://rgho.st/7mkZzLQ6l

----------

aniki (03.09.2017), klad7777777 (04.09.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (04.09.2017), Zlata18 (13.09.2017), БухТатьяна (04.09.2017)

----------


## klad7777777

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/668544/   Денежные суммы по купюрам и монетам. Помогите сделать подарок любимому кассиру

----------


## andery

Прошу помощи.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/560463/
bau@ya.ru
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## xuzeratu

Здравствуйте! помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/280215/ "Размер таблиц информационной базы 1С 8.2 - 8.3 на SQL сервере"

----------


## xuzeratu

Или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/648264/ "Определение размера базы данных 1С с разбивкой по объектам метаданных (обычная и управляемая форма)"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/648264/ "Определение размера базы данных 1С с разбивкой по объектам метаданных (обычная и управляемая форма)"


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3PHw/GAGtYNf74

----------

andery (05.09.2017), Svetlana_K (04.09.2017), TrinitronOTV (05.09.2017), ViktOrlov (04.09.2017), xuzeratu (04.09.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/280215/ "Размер таблиц информационной базы 1С 8.2 - 8.3 на SQL сервере"


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DSy4/Srt2cdhQX

----------

andery (05.09.2017), Strafer (06.09.2017), Svetlana_K (04.09.2017), xuzeratu (04.09.2017)

----------


## npu

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/101038/ "Изменение флага «Вести по документам расчетов с контрагентом» в договоре контрагента"

----------


## Strafer

Добрый день, если у кого-то есть поделитесь обработкой "Изменение единицы хранения остатков номенклатуры" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303109/ .

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/101038/ "Изменение флага «Вести по документам расчетов с контрагентом» в договоре контрагента"


http://rgho.st/7Ch29FhnD

----------

Svetlana_K (14.09.2017)

----------


## finetfile

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/281360/
ja_tebja@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## tk_dostavka

Добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для печати сертификатов в УНФ 1.6.10.40 
bp-logistic@rambler.ru

----------


## npkkaty

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/616323/ - Формирование плановой себестоимости для Бухгалтерии 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/351711/ - Пересчет себестоимости переработки и производства продукции БП 3.0 (КОРП)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/257282/ - Установка плановых цен производства по реальной себестоимости выпуска продукции
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335926/ - Создание документа "Отчет производства за смену" на основании отрицательных остатков по дебету счета 43 на управляемых формах (Бухгалтерия 3.0)

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## tochilova74

Прошу помощи в скачивании. Очень нужна внешняя обработка карточка М-17 для БП 8.2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85328/
tochilova74@mail.ru. Спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/281360/


Есть только прошлогодняя версия: http://rgho.st/6vBXhxZHX

----------

klad7777777 (08.09.2017), Svetlana_K (14.09.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/351711/ - Пересчет себестоимости переработки и производства продукции БП 3.0 (КОРП)


http://rgho.st/8p6rscXVr

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), npkkaty (18.09.2017), Svetlana_K (08.09.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Прошу помощи в скачивании. Очень нужна внешняя обработка карточка М-17 для БП 8.2
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85328/


http://rgho.st/8bsFQGvy8

----------

Svetlana_K (14.09.2017)

----------


## xuzeratu

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/562943/ Анализ и пересчет итогов базы на SQL

----------


## БухТатьяна

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/668544/   Денежные суммы по купюрам и монетам. Помогите сделать подарок любимому кассиру


Поддерживаю ! тоже очень необходимо , плиз!

----------


## klad7777777

http://rgho.st/7J7z6LNKW  Вот для управляемых. На для обычных - коплю

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (14.09.2017), Zlata18 (13.09.2017)

----------


## klad7777777

http://rgho.st/7J7z6LNKW  Вот для управляемых. На для обычных - коплю. Денежные суммы по купюрам и монетам.

----------

alexandr_ll (11.09.2017), Strafer (11.09.2017), Svetlana_K (14.09.2017), ViktOrlov (11.09.2017), БухТатьяна (11.09.2017)

----------


## Михаил38

Всем доброго дня  помогите пожалуйста с печатной формой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/142720/ Ведомость выдачи материальных запасов на нужды учреждения 0504210.

----------


## БухТатьяна

эта обработка для 8.3 . если можно для 8.2

----------


## БухТатьяна

> эта обработка для 8.3 . если можно для 8.2


я имела ввиду обработку ДенежныеСуммыПоКупюрамИМо  нетам для 8.2

----------


## klad7777777

> http://rgho.st/7J7z6LNKW  Вот для управляемых. На для обычных - коплю. Денежные суммы по купюрам и монетам.


http://rgho.st/6cGrCqCLd накопил на 82

----------

Svetlana_K (14.09.2017)

----------


## БухТатьяна

> http://rgho.st/6cGrCqCLd накопил на 82


извините, не скачивается... можно повтор

----------


## klad7777777

> извините, не скачивается... можно повтор


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7T...JGWDJBZTQ/view

----------

FedorRut74 (11.09.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (14.09.2017), ViktOrlov (11.09.2017), БухТатьяна (11.09.2017)

----------


## БухТатьяна

большое мерси! всё работает!

----------


## FedorRut74

Здравствуйте!
помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/374186/ очень нужно!

----------


## turn123

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать:http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384725/

----------


## flab_r

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/543801/
Внешняя печатная форма "Акта об оказании услуг" (за поставщика) для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг".
Акт об оказании услуг за поставщика (внешний)
Спасибо !

----------


## Noob1c

Добрый день нужна  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/670917/  Печать Товарного чека из документа "Реализация товаров и услуг". УТ 11  или  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/613354/  Реализация товаров для 1С:УТ11  И если есть ещё любые внешние печатные формы для реализации товара для УТ 11.3

----------


## MODO

Добрый день!
Скачайте, пожалуйста, Счет-фактуру 2017 для УТ 11.2.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/634937/

----------


## klad7777777

Добрый день!
Скачайте, пожалуйста, Анализ НДФЛ в разрезе месяцев начисления, с документами и датами получения дохода. ЗУП 3.1  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/673689/  Оч.актуально!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь:
Отключение Интернет-поддержки, рекламы и навязчивых напоминаний в БП 3.0 (и на ее основе)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674594/

----------


## npkkaty

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/257282/ - Установка плановых цен производства по реальной себестоимости выпуска продукции

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Прошу помочь:
> Отключение Интернет-поддержки, рекламы и навязчивых напоминаний в БП 3.0 (и на ее основе)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674594/


Есть похожая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LmNQ/mJ1vPDxAe

----------

alex125it (19.09.2017), alexgrin3 (10.12.2017), bentim (20.09.2017), GrAn59 (09.10.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), savchenkodenis (18.09.2017), TrinitronOTV (18.09.2017), алекс33.72 (18.09.2017)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Помогите скачать: 
Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981. Для всех конфигураций на 1С:8 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/

----------


## климентий

Доброе время суток! Помогите скачать, пож-та
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/155248/

----------


## Chitinets

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447286/
вот эту бы, заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Доброе время суток! Помогите скачать, пож-та
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/155248/


http://rgho.st/62xxKcZ5P

----------

Ankiss (21.09.2017), GrAn59 (09.10.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Zlata18 (24.09.2017), климентий (19.09.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447286/
> вот эту бы, заранее огромное спасибо


http://rgho.st/7Tc488ZHp

----------

alex125it (20.09.2017), Ankiss (21.09.2017), Chitinets (19.09.2017), inems (01.10.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), savchenkodenis (19.09.2017), БухТатьяна (20.09.2017), Никол_ай (30.09.2017)

----------


## Chitinets

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать, очень нужная обработка
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447286/

----------


## savchenkodenis

Помогите, найти, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/320441/

----------


## verbatium80

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/275745/ у кого есть возможность, скачайте пожалуйста

----------


## Protonik

Добрый день, не нашел здесь обработки. Очень нужна Загрузка пользователей в Документооборот 2.1 из Active Directory. Буду очень благодарен. Спасибо!! 

ссылка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/594631/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать, очень нужная обработка
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447286/


держи: http://rgho.st/7H8xHSPSD

----------

flab_r (21.09.2017), БухТатьяна (21.09.2017), Дмитрий86 (16.03.2018)

----------


## syr3000

Буду очень благодарен за эту обработку печати конвертов: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/373608/

----------


## Sammor

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/590265/

----------


## Maximus555

Ребят, выручайте, очень нужна эта обработка:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/501591/

----------


## Maximus555

либо вот эту:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/102635/

----------


## Lunexufa

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть последний модуль для интеграции 1С УТ 10.3 с контур.диадок?
Diadoc1C.epf

Спасибо!
opt@trioltorg.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Может у кого есть последний модуль для интеграции 1С УТ 10.3 с контур.диадок?
> Diadoc1C.epf
> 
> Спасибо!
> opt@trioltorg.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BLqg/HArWicD9T

----------

Lunexufa (22.09.2017)

----------


## Mahuaksk

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать отчет расчет среднего заработка:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/267234/

----------


## t15-y

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://infostart.me/public/348334/#slide-to-files и http://infostart.me/public/166594/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://infostart.me/public/348334/ и http://infostart.me/public/166594/


http://rgho.st/7ChZVkVGh и http://rgho.st/7DRmpj6Rr

----------

alex125it (25.09.2017), apol (25.09.2017), GrAn59 (09.10.2017), klad7777777 (25.09.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), SLK01 (24.09.2017), t15-y (25.09.2017), Zlata18 (05.10.2017), БухТатьяна (27.09.2017), Никол_ай (30.09.2017)

----------


## verbatium80

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/275745/

----------


## Baskin

Помогите скачать infostart.ru/public/601309/ очень нужно
Спасибо!
9241747337@mail.ru

----------


## Lunexufa

Доброго времени суток!
Может у кого есть архивы из этой темы? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/162033/
Интересует именно для УТ 10.3

Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Может у кого есть архивы из этой темы? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/162033/


Какие-то есть, разбирайтесь: http://rgho.st/7ybJR5LFL

----------

Ankiss (26.09.2017), dosmd (27.09.2017), GrAn59 (09.10.2017), klad7777777 (27.09.2017), Lunexufa (26.09.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Noob1c (26.09.2017), Sammor (26.09.2017), SLK01 (26.09.2017), Zlata18 (26.09.2017), алекс33.72 (03.10.2017)

----------


## max661116

+ тоже бы хотелось скачать

----------


## max661116

Помогите скачать: 
Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981. Для всех конфигураций на 1С:8 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/

----------


## Gral

Добрый день.
Так же интересует http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/ , заранее спасибо.

----------


## Katerina_B

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/146328/
Благодарю :)

----------


## denis v litvinov

Помогите скачать: 
Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981. Для всех конфигураций на 1С:8 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/

----------


## denis v litvinov

Помогите скачать: 
Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981. Для всех конфигураций на 1С:8 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/

----------


## jack1988

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/305892/
Нужна последняя версия 1.3.5 (8.3.5+)

----------


## jack1988

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/305892/
Нужна последняя версия 1.3.5 (8.3.5+)

----------


## inems

> Помогите скачать: 
> Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981. Для всех конфигураций на 1С:8 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/


http://dropmefiles.com/RITeY

----------

alexgrin3 (11.12.2017), Ankiss (01.10.2017), klad77 (01.10.2017), vladi77 (01.10.2017), алекс33.72 (03.10.2017), ОВВ (04.10.2017)

----------


## inems

> Помогите скачать: 
> Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981. Для всех конфигураций на 1С:8 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/


_http://dropmefiles.com/RITeY

----------

alexgrin3 (11.12.2017), denis v litvinov (03.10.2017), d_nsk (03.10.2017), EKOJXYSF (01.10.2017), mikagi (02.10.2017), Noob1c (02.10.2017), rikm (03.10.2017), savchenkodenis (02.10.2017), t15-y (02.10.2017), vas2005 (02.10.2017), vasya2009 (06.10.2017), ViktOrlov (02.10.2017)

----------


## EKOJXYSF

а нет ли у Вас упд для ут 10.3??? та что в архиве - не работает в конфе 10.3.45.2

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а нет ли у Вас упд для ут 10.3??? та что в архиве - не работает в конфе 10.3.45.2


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C5zc/5YQkGoy9Z

----------

Ankiss (01.10.2017), BayJay (02.10.2017), borisusman (12.10.2017), mikagi (02.10.2017), savchenkodenis (02.10.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а нет ли у Вас упд для ут 10.3??? та что в архиве - не работает в конфе 10.3.45.2


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C5zc/5YQkGoy9Z

----------


## jack1988

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/305892/
Нужна последняя версия 1.3.5 (8.3.5+)

----------


## dar_t

Здравствуйте, уважаемые! Может у кого-то есть или помогите скачать с инфостат http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/402916/ на эл.почту dar_t@mail.ru. Заранее очень благодарна!!!

----------


## dar_t

P.S. Вообще мне нужна печатная форма счет-фактуры на аванс от поставщика

----------


## t15-y

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/680278/

----------


## AliMualim

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/643226/

----------


## inems

Помогите пожалуйста. 
Формирование документа "Поступление товаров, услуг" по счету-фактуре поставщика в файле Excel (1С.Бухгалтерия.3.0) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/390644/ 

Если есть возможность то любая: 
Загрузка приходной накладной (Поступления товаров и услуг) из EXCEL. 
Бухгалтерия.3.0 Управляемые формы.

----------


## inems

Помогите пожалуйста. 
Формирование документа "Поступление товаров, услуг" по счету-фактуре поставщика в файле Excel (1С.Бухгалтерия.3.0) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/390644/ 

Если есть возможность то любая: 
Загрузка приходной накладной (Поступления товаров и услуг) из EXCEL. 
Бухгалтерия.3.0 Управляемые формы.

----------


## t15-y

Помогите http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/680331/

----------


## scorper22

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/628376/

----------


## Орлан1983

Добрый день, нужна помощь в настройке обмена УТ 11.3 с весами Штрих Принт М.

----------


## Noob1c

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/671359/ просьба помочь скачать УПД для ТиС 7.7 релиз 981 и  Счет-фактура для ТиС 7.7 релиз 981

----------


## scorper22

Если что-то есть из этого, скиньте пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642397/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/651447/

----------


## Sacha_D

Если у кого есть, скинте пожалуйста эту обработку
Поиск и восстановление битых ссылок (объект не найден)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92259/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Если у кого есть, скинте пожалуйста эту обработку
> Поиск и восстановление битых ссылок (объект не найден)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92259/


http://rgho.st/7nt2cvHmS

----------

GrAn59 (09.10.2017), klad7777777 (04.10.2017), Navarra (05.10.2017), Sacha_D (05.10.2017), БухТатьяна (04.10.2017)

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте. 
Может кто поделится: модуль ДИАДОК UF 5.20.01 

Diadoc1С_UF_5.20.01.epf

----------


## gea81

> Здравствуйте. 
> Может кто поделится: модуль ДИАДОК UF 5.20.01 
> 
> Diadoc1С_UF_5.20.01.epf


https://yadi.sk/d/mheUMVai3NTNsL

----------

inems (04.10.2017), TrinitronOTV (04.10.2017)

----------


## Fil_In

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать обработку по замене единиц измерения.
http://infostart.ru/public/80479/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Старый1

Помогите скачать Обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/665582/. ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Выложите обработку для 1С 8.2 УТП для казахстана. Свертка БД . и если есть обработку для проведения документов и восстановление последовательности . Заранее спасибо .

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать обработку по замене единиц измерения.
> http://infostart.ru/public/80479/


http://rgho.st/78WB4wBNx

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018)

----------


## sarvatas

Добрый день. Помогите скачать внешнюю форму УПД (в редакции 981) для БП 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637364/. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## sarvatas

Или это: http://infostart.me/public/677426/

----------


## flab_r

Помогите скачать Обработку  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/538345/
 ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО.

----------


## flab_r

Помогите скачать Обработку  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/538345/
 ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО.

----------


## Evangelina

Помогите пожалуйста, нужна внешняя печатная форма УПД и УКД для Управление торговлей 11.1.10.138. На всех сайтах только от 11.2 и выше. У кого есть, пожалуйста поделитесь.

----------


## b13

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/350461/
Очень нужна помогите пожалуйста добрые люди

----------


## Snigl

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, УПД по постановлению 981 от 19.08.2017 для УТ 10.3.27.2
Спасибо!

----------

topmag (09.10.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, УПД по постановлению 981 от 19.08.2017 для УТ 10.3.27.2
> Спасибо!


Попробуйте такую
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C5zc/5YQkGoy9Z

----------


## Evangelina

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, УПД и корректировочную УПД по постановлению 981 от 19.08.2017 для УТ 11.1.10.138
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## Evangelina

Все здравствуйте! Срочно нужна помощь, работа встала, не можем документы печатать.
Поделитесь у кого есть УПД и корректировочную УПД по постановлению 981 от 19.08.2017 для УТ 11.1.10.138
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## Evangelina

Все здравствуйте! Срочно нужна помощь, работа встала, не можем документы печатать.
Поделитесь у кого есть УПД и корректировочную УПД по постановлению 981 от 19.08.2017 для УТ 11.1.10.138
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## vasya2009

Ссылка не работает повторите плиз.

----------


## sarvatas

> Все здравствуйте! Срочно нужна помощь, работа встала, не можем документы печатать.
> Поделитесь у кого есть УПД и корректировочную УПД по постановлению 981 от 19.08.2017 для УТ 11.1.10.138
> Заранее, спасибо!


http://dropmefiles.com/0S3Ee

----------


## sarvatas

> Все здравствуйте! Срочно нужна помощь, работа встала, не можем документы печатать.
> Поделитесь у кого есть УПД и корректировочную УПД по постановлению 981 от 19.08.2017 для УТ 11.1.10.138
> Заранее, спасибо!


УПД, УКД, СчФ для УТ 11.3:
http://dropmefiles.com/0S3Ee

----------

vasya2009 (06.10.2017)

----------


## vasya2009

Помогите у кого есть УПД и СФ  01.10.2017 для БП 3.0

----------


## whitegod

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571433/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Egor5130

> Прошу помочь:
> Отключение Интернет-поддержки, рекламы и навязчивых напоминаний в БП 3.0 (и на ее основе)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674594/


 если еще актуально от вот http://rgho.st/6dwVTGKxR

----------

GrAn59 (09.10.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), ViktOrlov (06.10.2017)

----------


## vasya2009

Если у кого есть Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981. Для всех конфигураций на 1С:8 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/
http://dropmefiles.com/RITeY - не работает.

----------


## vasya2009

Если кто успел скачать поделитесь пожалуйста "Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981. Для всех конфигураций на 1С:8 "
_http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/
_http://dropmefiles.com/RITeY - не работает.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/
> http://dropmefiles.com/RITeY - не работает.


http://rgho.st/6t4mhCbZm

----------

apol (09.10.2017), chet666 (29.10.2017), garipova2003 (09.11.2017), lakuna (16.10.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), stalbar (12.10.2017), Svetlana_K (10.11.2017), TheBurunduk (11.01.2018), vasya2009 (06.10.2017), алекс33.72 (08.10.2017)

----------


## vasya2009

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, УПД по постановлению 981 от 19.08.2017 для БП 3.0
Спасибо!

----------


## vasya2009

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать обработку
_http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637364/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## catlina

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто может такой обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/413480/ Сравнение номенклатуры в двух базах по коду

----------


## catlina

или вот такой обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/611795/ Сравнение номенклатуры по артикулам в 2х базах (Com). Заранее спасибо

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/683440/
Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг

----------

хахатушка (16.04.2020)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

пусто (ошибся, два раза отправил, виноват)

----------


## Shaldryn

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/


http://rgho.st/7Tyk84DwS

----------

alex125it (09.10.2017), apol (09.10.2017), borisusman (12.10.2017), klad7777777 (09.10.2017), Kobra206 (26.01.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Shaldryn (08.10.2017), БухТатьяна (11.10.2017)

----------


## Evangelina

Спасибо, но эти печатные формы для УТ 11.3, а у меня к сожалению 11.1 старая и нетиповая.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день у кого есть СверткаИнформационнойБазы для УТП . Заранее спасибо. а то 6 лет базе и она разрослась. ищу обработку.

----------


## AliMualim

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/202478/

----------


## AliMualim

Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/202478/

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139651/ помогите скачать . заранее спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139651/ помогите скачать . заранее спасибо.


http://rgho.st/6pBNnmLqz

----------

GrAn59 (09.10.2017), kimok1988 (10.10.2017), Kobra206 (26.01.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), БухТатьяна (11.10.2017)

----------


## AliMualim

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/202478/

----------


## AliMualim

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/202478/

----------


## jack1988

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/305892/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/305892/


Версия 1.3.6
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EikR/Ps21JURAS

----------

alex125it (10.10.2017), GrAn59 (11.10.2017), inems (16.10.2017)

----------


## t15-y

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/680331/

----------


## vasya2009

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637364/
Заранее огромное Спасибо!

----------


## chuevsf

Здравствуйте, помогите сказать обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/463079/
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## gds280

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/80686/
заранее спасибо

----------


## gds280

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/80686/
заранее спасибо

----------


## Kreedozz

Поделитесь у кого есть, пожалуйста!!! в 2014 уже выкладывали, но ссылка недействительна.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/121075/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Поделитесь у кого есть, пожалуйста!!! в 2014 уже выкладывали, но ссылка недействительна.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/121075/


http://rgho.st/6byZ6XZ44

----------

GrAn59 (11.10.2017), Kobra206 (26.01.2018), Kreedozz (11.10.2017)

----------


## Kreedozz

Очень благодарен!

----------


## santa1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/...5504&PAGEN_1=3 Скачайте пожалуйста, желательно последний релиз.

----------


## sl27

Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 для Бух 8.2 может есть  зарание спасибо

----------


## stalbar

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/681365 Если кто сможет выложить - спасибо огромное.

----------


## sl27

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/671359/  спасибо огромное

----------


## vasya2009

Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть  УПД для БП 3.0 (с изменениями постановления № 981 от 19.08.2017) ВПФ
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637364/

----------


## vasya2009

Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть  УПД для БП 3.0 (с изменениями постановления № 981 от 19.08.2017) ВПФ
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637364/

----------


## rikony

Может кто помочь пжлст
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/612943/

----------


## dentoma51

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста,помогите с обработкой 358710 Групповая обработка замена субконто.
Спасибо.

----------


## icenet

Добрый день! Может быть у кого есть.. Спасибо.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/656758/

----------


## icenet

Добрый день! Может быть у кого есть.. Спасибо.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/656758/

----------


## dentoma51

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста,помогите с обработкой 358710 Групповая обработка замена субконто.
Спасибо.

----------


## stalbar

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/80686/
> заранее спасибо


http://rgho.st/7d8PQJqWy

----------


## collezioni

Пожалуйста, если есть у кого  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/330220/     Загрузка цен из Еxcel в документ "Установка цен номенклатуры", и веса в номенклатуру, и ли любая другая загрузка веса номенклатуры  в УТ10

----------


## chuevsf

Здравствуйте, помогите сказать обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/463079/
Очень надо! 
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## collezioni

помогите с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/304829/  Количество документов, введенных пользователями

----------


## foxlike

Добрый день, помогите с обработкой Формирование Алкодеклараций по Форме 11 и 12 из 1С.Розница 2.2 по данным ТТН ЕГАИС.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537676/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## foxlike

Добрый день, помогите с обработкой Формирование Алкодеклараций по Форме 11 и 12 из 1С.Розница 2.2 по данным ТТН ЕГАИС.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537676/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## alex125it

обработка платная, никто не выложит.

----------


## vasya2009

Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть УПД для БП 3.0 (с изменениями постановления № 981 от 19.08.2017) ВПФ
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637364/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Здравствуйте,   
поделитесь "Запросник на УФ", версии 2.0.21 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295356/

----------


## Katerina_B

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/529432/
Заранее благодарю

----------


## sarvatas

> Здравствуйте,   
> поделитесь "Запросник на УФ", версии 2.0.21 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295356/


http://dropmefiles.com/usfic

----------

savchenkodenis (17.10.2017)

----------


## Dimyk

Добрый день!
Вот эти могут загружать дополнительные сведения:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/596761/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96398/

Спасибо!

dimaresh@gmail.com

----------


## sarvatas

> Добрый день!
> Вот эти могут загружать дополнительные сведения:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/596761/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96398/
> 
> Спасибо!
> 
> dimaresh@gmail.com


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96398/:
http://dropmefiles.com/9Zqz8

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/:
http://dropmefiles.com/blPcG

----------

Ankiss (17.10.2017), Dimyk (16.10.2017), inems (16.10.2017), klad7777777 (17.10.2017), lazarsr (20.10.2017), liap_ok (19.10.2017), savchenkodenis (17.10.2017), SLK01 (17.10.2017), Никол_ай (28.10.2017), Помидор (18.10.2017)

----------


## Dimyk

Мой герой!

----------


## flab_r

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/395545/ 
Расшифровка базы по Основным средствам для расчета налога 
на имущество по 2-му и 3-му разделам декларации "Авансы по налогу 
на имущество" 2017 для управляемых приложений
Заранее благодарю

----------


## flab_r

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/395545/ 
Расшифровка базы по Основным средствам для расчета налога 
на имущество по 2-му и 3-му разделам декларации "Авансы по налогу 
на имущество" 2017 для управляемых приложений
Заранее благодарю

----------


## aigar

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой 8.3 Групповая печать ПКО и РКО

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи:
Количество документов, введенных пользователями
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/304829/

----------


## PushkinERI

Добрый вечер. Помогите нечто подобным http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561617/, а именно для розницы 2.2

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> http://dropmefiles.com/usfic


была просьба на версию 2.0.21 (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295356/), а вы высылаете версию 2.0.17

----------


## sarvatas

> была просьба на версию 2.0.21 (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295356/), а вы высылаете версию 2.0.17


Что было, то и отправил...

----------

Lunexufa (18.10.2017)

----------


## Valerianich

Добрый день. Прошу скачать ПФ УПД для ПТиУ: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/437030/

----------


## reget17

Друзья, есть у кого вот эта обработка - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/98631/ . Заранее огромной спасибо!

----------


## eugen_olegovih

Коллеги, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать внешнюю печатную форму КС-2 и КС-3 для управления торговлей 10.3 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104053/
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Nikita_Z

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378746/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/274274/
Друзья, если есть у кого ни то подобное для КА 1.1, поделитесь пожалуйста
naik1994_1@bk.ru

----------


## sarvatas

> Коллеги, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать внешнюю печатную форму КС-2 и КС-3 для управления торговлей 10.3 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104053/
> Заранее Спасибо!


http://dropmefiles.com/dDYPJ

----------


## Katerina_B

Помогите скачать обработку Сравнение документов 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/297045/
Спасибо!

----------


## Katerina_B

Помогите скачать обработку Сравнение документов 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/297045/
Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать обработку Сравнение документов 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/297045/


http://rgho.st/8htDn9xs4

----------

Katerina_B (19.10.2017), Kobra206 (26.01.2018), Masik777 (30.01.2018), Netflashman (19.10.2017), Svetlana_K (28.11.2017), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Zlata18 (03.11.2017), БухТатьяна (24.10.2017), Никол_ай (28.10.2017)

----------


## Netflashman

Спасибо за обработку по сравнению документов. 
Еще бы Универсальное сравнение и сопоставление различных данных http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/657514/
и Универсальное сравнение объектов внешних информационных базhttp://buh.ruboard.ru/public/653683/
Заранее спасибо! ;)

----------


## Netflashman

Спасибо за обработку по сравнению документов. 
Еще бы Универсальное сравнение и сопоставление различных данных http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/657514/
и Универсальное сравнение объектов внешних информационных баз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/653683/
Заранее спасибо! ;)

----------


## Netflashman

И раз пошла такая пьянка :drinks: было бы неплохо заиметь: Обработка для сравнения табличных документов в формате "Excel". http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104596/ и Сравнение данных из разных источников (1С 8, SQL, CSV/TXT/DBF/XLS, табличный документ) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581794/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> И раз пошла такая пьянка :drinks: было бы неплохо заиметь: Обработка для сравнения табличных документов в формате "Excel". http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104596/


Пьянки никто не обещал, максимум - опохмелиться: http://rgho.st/7C8tM462s

----------

guzai (21.06.2018), Katerina_B (20.10.2017), Kobra206 (26.01.2018), lushka (24.01.2018), Masik777 (30.01.2018), Netflashman (19.10.2017), Svetlana_K (28.11.2017), БухТатьяна (24.10.2017), Никол_ай (28.10.2017)

----------


## Netflashman

> Пьянки никто не обещал, максимум - опохмелиться: http://rgho.st/7C8tM462s


Большое спасибо!:)

----------


## proninasasha

Поделитесь пожалуйста внешней печатной формой Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981. Для всех конфигураций на 1С:8 :blush:

----------


## sciensys

забрал PerekidkaSoSchetNaSchet82
СПАСИБО, после внесение небольших поправок все четко работает.

----------


## StalkerAkella

будьте любезны
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/516697/

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/504860/

----------


## Netflashman

> будьте любезны
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/516697/
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/504860/


http://rgho.st/8gY7wy7Ly
http://rgho.st/6vkJ4B9xs

----------

Masik777 (30.01.2018), StalkerAkella (20.10.2017), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Zlata18 (03.11.2017)

----------


## StalkerAkella

Благодарствую

----------


## Xakim74

Может у кого есть? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92172/ или подобная. теперь нет возможности с рбк обновлять

----------


## Netflashman

> Может у кого есть? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92172/ или подобная. теперь нет возможности с рбк обновлять


http://rgho.st/8R6LRkCxG

----------

Xakim74 (20.10.2017), Zlata18 (03.11.2017)

----------


## yurasn

Может у кого есть или поможет скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/638785/

----------


## stalbar

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/681365 Если кто сможет выложить - спасибо огромное

----------


## raisin30

Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
http://vygruzka-zagruzka-1c.ru/public/309250/

----------


## raisin30

Это вообще жизненно необходима, заранее спасибо!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/585677/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
> http://vygruzka-zagruzka-1c.ru/public/309250/


http://rgho.st/6H6dRMzyb

----------

apol (21.10.2017), Masik777 (30.01.2018), Zlata18 (03.11.2017)

----------


## raisin30

Добрый день!
Ссылка не открывается(

----------


## raisin30

Добрый день!
Ссылка не открывается(

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день!
> Ссылка не открывается(


Открывается у , что-то у вас на компе...

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день!
> Ссылка не открывается(


К настоящему моменту файл скачан 6 раз - значит, у большинства открывается.

Но мне не трудно, пробуйте: http://dropmefiles.com/SHSIy

----------

алекс33.72 (23.10.2017)

----------


## Valerianich

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120874/

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614898/ - Загрузка Классификатора банков из файла bnk.zip, скачанного с сайта РБК или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/683440/ - Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614898/ - Загрузка Классификатора банков из файла bnk.zip, скачанного с сайта РБК или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/683440/ - Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг

----------


## sarvatas

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120874/


http://dropmefiles.com/KDoEf

----------

Valerianich (25.10.2017), Zlata18 (03.11.2017), БухТатьяна (24.10.2017)

----------


## Snigl

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/363815/
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## gea81

Необходима обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/150672/. Заранее спасибо!.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Необходима обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/150672/. Заранее спасибо!.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EbhX/S7wqUD3WQ

----------

gea81 (25.10.2017)

----------


## aniki

Вечер добрый! Может у кого завалялась http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/355384/ или что-то похожее, заранее печенька...

----------


## klad7777777

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста:  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/691177/ - Сверка начислений страховых взносов
и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/690692/ - Графическая оболочка для консольной утилиты cnvdbfl.exe

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста:  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/691177/ - Сверка начислений страховых взносов
> и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/690692/ - Графическая оболочка для консольной утилиты cnvdbfl.exe


Присоединяюсь к просьбе

----------

guzai (21.06.2018), klad7777777 (26.10.2017)

----------


## vasya2009

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/
Спасибо!!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/


Есть только старая версия, для 2017 года можно допилить: http://rgho.st/8MYLqQ4FL

----------


## strangedeath

Помогите пожалуйста скачать Отчет по ролям и профилям групп доступа 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/592238/

----------


## exitgame

Добрый день. Очень нужно приложение для считывания данных с электронного полиса обязательного медицинского страхования. Пожалуйста помогите: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/144211/

----------


## Katerina_B

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672433/
Получение данных из Wialon Hosting через HTTP запросы (Remote API)
Благодарю!

----------


## sewell

Добрый день! 
Помогите с обработками, пожалуйста!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337861/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/534301/
Загрузки в регистры...
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ElDgy

Добрый вечер! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать (или поделитесь, пожалуйста, если у кого-нибудь есть) Форму 57-T : http://infostart.ru/public/411208/ или http://infostart.ru/public/238096/ или http://infostart.ru/public/237915/ 
Заранее спасибо...

----------


## sarvatas

> Добрый вечер! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать (или поделитесь, пожалуйста, если у кого-нибудь есть) Форму 57-T : http://infostart.ru/public/411208/ или http://infostart.ru/public/238096/ или http://infostart.ru/public/237915/ 
> Заранее спасибо...


411208: http://dropmefiles.com/tNJpj

----------

ElDgy (31.10.2017)

----------


## Katerina_B

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672433/
Получение данных из Wialon Hosting через HTTP запросы (Remote API)
Благодарю!

----------


## alexandur

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/658815/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/656923/
Печать прайс-листа из БП 3.0
Благодарю!

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте!

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/406534/ Материальный отчет.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## xuzeratu

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/350620/ ЗУП 3.0: Заполнение ведомости в кассу. Выплата аванса сотрудникам, отработавшим часть месячной нормы

----------


## Aidar2

Можно повторить:
Цитата Сообщение от Dimyk  Посмотреть сообщение
Добрый день!
Вот эти могут загружать дополнительные сведения:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/596761/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96398/

Спасибо!

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/:
http://dropmefiles.com/blPcG - ссылка не работает

----------


## x185ta

Здравствуйте! Прошу помочь в скачивании
1. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/676211/,
2.  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/347751/,
3. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336820/,
4. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/344834/,
5. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/281276/,
6. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/178079/,
7. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/340084/.
Буду очень признателен за любую из них. Пожалуйста прошу помочь.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте! Прошу помочь в скачивании
> 5. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/281276/,
> 6. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/178079/,


http://rgho.st/8gvttJgLm
http://rgho.st/8vGKZS5Rw

----------

alex125it (01.11.2017), AlinaS (05.11.2017), klad7777777 (01.11.2017), Masik777 (29.01.2018), Svetlana_K (09.11.2017), x185ta (01.11.2017)

----------


## Elena_gp

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/691842/
Формирование базы страховых взносов с суммы компенсации за задержку заработной платы

----------


## Elena_gp

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/691842/
Формирование базы страховых взносов с суммы компенсации за задержку заработной платы

----------


## psleo

Здравствуйте,Уважаемое сообщество!
Прошу Вашей помощи в скачивании с инфостат!
Бот для Telegram - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/372352/

----------


## Katerina_B

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна обработка  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672433/
Получение данных из Wialon Hosting через HTTP запросы (Remote API)
Спасибо!

----------


## Netflashman

Поделитесь плиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104596/
Ранее ее выкладывали, но нужен вариант по свежее. В старом виде запрашивает пароль и не отображает форму обработки.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь плиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104596/
> Ранее ее выкладывали, но нужен вариант по свежее. В старом виде запрашивает пароль и не отображает форму обработки.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CrNn/HGBVN96h6
С 2012 года "посвежее" не было у автора

----------

Netflashman (02.11.2017)

----------


## escape_911

Здравствуйте, Форумчане! 
Помогите скачать "УПД 2017 по приказу 625 v1.0.2" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/639017/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Chitinets

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/
полцарства за карету, ребят! последнюю, 5 версию бы

----------


## kozavva

Здравствуйте! не могли бы вы скинуть справочник типовых операций для Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0

----------


## Evangelina

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/671752/
Печать ценников с двумя видами цен. УТ 11
Спасибо!

----------


## Evangelina

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/171958/
Печать ценников с предыдущей ценой. УТ 11
Спасибо!

----------


## Evangelina

Если не получится скачать обработки, может у кого есть обработка Ценник с предыдущей ценой или с двумя видами цен. Розница 2.0 и УТ 11 Очень нужна. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## tvsdlds

Поделитесь, плиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/285672/ 
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день! Извиняюсь за наглость, но может быть кто нибудь скачивал себе эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/569128/
можете поделиться?

----------


## icenet

Поделитесь 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/196907/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/613030/
если у кого есть

----------


## Aidar2

Помогите у кого есть УПД 01.10.2017 для БП 2.0
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sarvatas

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/
> полцарства за карету, ребят! последнюю, 5 версию бы


http://dropmefiles.com/XDdbv

----------

alex125it (10.11.2017), AlinaS (05.11.2017), klad7777777 (08.11.2017), kozavva (03.11.2017), liap_ok (09.11.2017), peb (04.11.2017), SLK01 (05.11.2017), Svetlana_K (09.11.2017), Zlata18 (13.11.2017)

----------


## vasya2009

Помогите с обработкой!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/677426/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Netflashman

Поделитесь обработочкой плиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/201780/

----------


## OLEG_B

Держите понимаю что старенькие но всё же Буду добавлять по мере сил

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HqQ7/AN67c8A4W

----------

alex125it (10.11.2017), AliMualim (07.11.2017), apol (10.11.2017), gea81 (08.11.2017), lekhaplaton (21.11.2017), lushka (24.01.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Serega-08 (23.07.2018), sewell (08.11.2017), stalbar (07.11.2017), Svetlana_K (27.11.2017), vladna (25.11.2017), VUN (07.11.2017), xuzeratu (09.11.2017)

----------


## Aidar2

Помогите у кого есть УПД 01.10.2017 для БП 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/205725/
Раньше не было, все темы посмотрел.
С уважением, Заранее спасибо.

М-4 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/680562/

----------


## MumitrolXIII

Очень надо infostart.ru/public/267819/
По форуму искал, нету

----------


## xex0001

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать "Бонусная программа для УНФ" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/629790/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Snigl

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/635831/
Спасибо!

----------


## interds

Добрый день
Помогите, плз скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/610701/

----------


## sewell

> Держите понимаю что старенькие но всё же Буду добавлять по мере сил
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HqQ7/AN67c8A4W


Огромнейшее спасибо! Это реально самый большой и полный архив, который я встречал на просторах инета.

----------

airrr (20.11.2017), alex125it (10.11.2017), Blazhko83 (28.11.2017), CzaRus (09.01.2021), gea81 (08.11.2017), klad7777777 (09.11.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (10.11.2017), vladna (25.11.2017), Zlata18 (13.11.2017), БухТатьяна (09.11.2017)

----------


## Aidar2

Помогите у кого есть УПД 01.10.2017 для БП 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/205725/
или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642589/
Раньше не было, все темы посмотрел.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть форма http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309333/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## aigar

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого нибудь готовый отчет "справка о доходах" для комплексной

----------


## БухТатьяна

Добрый вечер всем!!!! может есть что-то подобное - обработка - Получение данных контрагентов по УНП  из Государственного реестра плательщиков Республики Беларусь.Пожалуйста, помогите.

----------


## Svetlana_K

Добрый вечер!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/671359/
Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 для Для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0.
Спасибо огромное

----------


## Svetlana_K

спасибо. нашла

----------


## 89504691235

Добрый день! помогите скачать 	
Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981: УТ11.1 с http://1c-soft.it-terminal.ru/public/671902/ Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Nikifon

Добрый день. Помогите скачать. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/281433/

----------


## interds

Помогите скачать Форму статистической отчетности 57-т  для ЗУП.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237915/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/695799/

----------


## Katerina_B

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672433/
Получение данных из Wialon Hosting через HTTP запросы (Remote API)
Спасибо!

----------


## ObaninSV

> УПД, УКД, СчФ для УТ 11.3:
> http://dropmefiles.com/0S3Ee


Уважаемый *sarvatas* перезалейте пожалуйста!

----------


## mixperez

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/573370/

----------


## DimaB

Добрый день!  Будьте добры, поделитесь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303436/ , пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## DimaB

Еще, если, если есть такая возможность, эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/632474/, спасибо!

----------


## turn123

Добрый день. Поделитесь если у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/517169/   Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Лия92

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/265951/

----------


## klad77

http://infostart.questa.ru/public/372620/ - поделитесь у кого есть.

----------


## klad7777777

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/183180/  DT:Менеджер 8.2 (8.3) (Распаковка/упаковка *.DT файлов. Быстрый экспорт CF. Сброс пользователей. Работа с "битыми" DT)

Помогите, плз, скачать. Архив побился

----------


## t15-y

Здравствуйте, помогите http://besths.ru/public/675307/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/183180/  DT:Менеджер 8.2 (8.3) (Распаковка/упаковка *.DT файлов. Быстрый экспорт CF. Сброс пользователей. Работа с "битыми" DT)
> 
> Помогите, плз, скачать. Архив побился


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JnYg/GyzCuNf2X

----------

Ankiss (17.11.2017), bezukladnikova (24.11.2017), klad7777777 (16.11.2017), levachok (08.11.2020), Masik777 (29.01.2018), Merlin1975 (15.11.2017), strannik47 (23.04.2021), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Сергей С. (01.02.2020)

----------


## sarvatas

> Уважаемый *sarvatas* перезалейте пожалуйста!


http://dropmefiles.com/klvwk

----------


## Netflashman

Поделитесь обработочкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/181726/

----------


## Nikola1983

Здравствуйте. не могли бы поделиться Обработкой - Заполнение документов Отчет о розничничных продажах по чекам ККМ и очистка движений чеков. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/529560/

----------


## trushsv

поделитесь  обработкой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/503420/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> поделитесь  обработкой 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/503420/


http://dropmefiles.com/zxOgP

----------

Svetlana_K (30.10.2019)

----------


## spasiboMan

Доброго времени суток, помогите скачать печатную форму: "Бланки договоров в УНФ с таблицами, печатями и факсимиле" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/554621/

----------


## b13

Доброе время суток, можно вот эту 
http://infostart.me/public/431416/
Или что-то похожее если у кого есть

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Доброе время суток, можно вот эту 
> http://infostart.me/public/431416/
> Или что-то похожее если у кого есть


Похожего нету, есть только оригинал: http://dropmefiles.com/sAnSA

----------

alexandr_ll (16.11.2017), Ankiss (17.11.2017), b13 (16.11.2017), Svetlana_K (27.11.2017), Zlata18 (16.11.2017)

----------


## b13

> Похожего нету, есть только оригинал: http://dropmefiles.com/sAnSA


Спасибо большое протестирую :)

----------


## Salmanova

Други, пожалуйста, скачайте обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/622840/

----------


## kulik2009

Помогите скачать Форму статистической отчетности 57-т для ЗУП.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237915/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/695799/

----------


## Father1979

Господа, помогите скачать, очень надо:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/685789/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696233/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/560551/

----------


## arn163

Поддерживаю. У кого есть возможность скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237915

----------


## Oleg20

Доброго всем!
Помогите с (или)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587383/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/154889/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/686342/
Выгрузка товаров из 1С в YML (Яндекс маркет)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Доброго всем!
> Помогите с (или)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/154889/
> Выгрузка товаров из 1С в YML (Яндекс маркет)


Вот то, что есть: http://rgho.st/6XPpmrWmf

----------

alex125it (17.11.2017), Svetlana_K (27.11.2017)

----------


## Evangelina

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/396045/, или может есть у кого-нибудь.
Загрузка поступлений из Excel в 1С Бухгалтерию 3.0 (8.3)
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/396045/, или может есть у кого-нибудь.
> Загрузка поступлений из Excel в 1С Бухгалтерию 3.0 (8.3)
> Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H1p7/9Ni52GuKo

----------

Evangelina (17.11.2017), kpacka (04.09.2019), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (27.11.2017), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Zlata18 (28.11.2017)

----------


## Evangelina

Она оказалась демо и не создает ничего, но хоть работает. Спасибо!

----------


## b13

Если у кого есть, или может скачать, пожалуйста выложите
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/676247/
Спасибо.

----------


## Oleg20

> Вот то, что есть: http://rgho.st/6XPpmrWmf


Спасибо!
Хоть саму идею подсмотреть можно. дальше уже проще

----------

Svetlana_K (27.11.2017)

----------


## vaselek72

Доброго всем. Есть такая http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/330353/ ??

----------


## Egor5130

Коллеги есть ли у кого, посвежее..
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15126/
пожалуйста выложите
Спасибо.

----------


## Egor5130

> Если у кого есть, или может скачать, пожалуйста выложите
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/676247/
> Спасибо.


Какие документы нужно переносить?
если ПТУ и РТУ то есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/431416/

----------


## headstik

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/150980/ -Непосредственное удаление объектов версия 1.02. Либо может у кого есть аналоги.
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Egor5130

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/150980/ -Непосредственное удаление объектов версия 1.02. Либо может у кого есть аналоги.
> Заранее благодарю!


http://rgho.st/8H5gzscBw

----------

headstik (19.11.2017), Masik777 (29.01.2018), Svetlana_K (27.11.2017), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Zlata18 (28.11.2017)

----------


## b13

> Какие документы нужно переносить?
> если ПТУ и РТУ то есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/431416/


Спасибо, такая есть, почему-то в Бух не загружает документы, написал автору он молчит (

----------


## b13

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/386488/
Если можно, спасибо.

----------


## vasya2009

Помогите скачать!!!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/
Спасибо

----------


## santa1

http://infostart.me/public/607684/ Помогите скачать пожалуйста

----------


## paranoja

Помогите скачать люди добрый. Может есть у кого?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/142627/

----------


## sl27

Нужна обработка для ККТ-ОНЛАЙН 54-ФЗ: Обработка для работы фискальных регистраторов АТОЛ 11ф для торговли 8.2

----------


## sl27

обработки обслуживания ShtrihMkkt.epf и Atolkkt.epf может есть поделитесь заранее спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать люди добрый. Может есть у кого?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/142627/


Только старая версия: http://rgho.st/7KvPTMvxH

----------

Svetlana_K (27.11.2017), Zlata18 (28.11.2017)

----------


## flame33554432

Здравствуйте
Может кто поделиться: модуль ДИАДОК UF 5.21.01
Спасибо) (Вроде на форуме последнее что нашёл это 5.20.01)

----------


## gea81

> Здравствуйте
> Может кто поделиться: модуль ДИАДОК UF 5.21.01
> Спасибо) (Вроде на форуме последнее что нашёл это 5.20.01)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6pwS/uqkNVcXKw

----------

flame33554432 (20.11.2017), lav100 (25.12.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Stavros (11.05.2019), Svetlana_K (27.11.2017), TrinitronOTV (21.11.2017), Zlata18 (28.11.2017), Виктор2211 (05.12.2017), СветаОнила (22.02.2018)

----------


## b13

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/565626/

ПравилаОбменаДанными_УТ_10.3  .42.1_БП_3.0.51.4

Помогите пожалуйста ( 
Или может кто то знает лучшее, как  перенести документы ПТУ + СФ, из УТ 10.3 в БП 3.0.51.22

----------


## Shaggart

Друзья, поделитесь, пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/174703/
Спасибо!

----------


## vazuzu

Добрый день ищу обработку мтс коммуникатор http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/534818/

----------


## akskoss

Добрый день, помогите скачать, пожалуйста. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/273437/. Спасибо.

----------


## gutentagwelt

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/692237/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Evangelina

Добрый вечер! Может есть у кого обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/372620/ 
Загрузка Торг-12 или Счет-Фактуры из электронного документа Excel в УТ 10.3 (документ "Поступление товаров и услуг")
Или может похожая, было бы замечательно.

----------


## Protonik

Добрый день!! Помогите пожалуйста скачать отчет для ЗУП 3.1 Налоги и взносы (кратко) по подразделениям

Ссылка прилагается: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/623305/

Спасибо!

----------


## aaron30

http://rgho.st/7C9LnVMHq

----------


## Katerina_B

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672433/

----------


## paranoja

День добрый. Может кто скачивал Конструктор ВПФ? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969/
Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## belset

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/117144/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый. Может кто скачивал Конструктор ВПФ? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969/
> Поделитесь пожалуйста


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GL1T/xkFfDJteJ

----------

aabbam (30.04.2019), klaus38 (09.02.2019), lushka (24.01.2018), pony95 (12.12.2017), yurii_z (24.12.2017), Zlata18 (28.11.2017)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/117144/


http://rgho.st/7wDYTjK7P

----------

belset (27.11.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (27.11.2017), Zlata18 (28.11.2017)

----------


## zema_leo

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Внешнюю печатную форму налоговой накладной для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Украины, редакция 1.2." http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262085/

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день! Есть ли у кого 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/383646/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Есть ли у кого 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/383646/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7L94/YXURRbU56

----------

alex125it (24.11.2017), klaus38 (09.02.2019), Masik777 (29.01.2018), Salmanova (27.11.2017), Shaldryn (24.11.2017), Svetlana_K (27.11.2017), Zlata18 (28.11.2017)

----------


## Shaldryn

Спасибо!

----------


## Larco

Уважаемые,помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/695799/
Спасибо!!!!

----------

belset (27.11.2017)

----------


## savchenkodenis

может есть у кого?
Трудовой договор в MS Word
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/369813/

----------


## garipova2003

добрый день!
помогите, пожалуйста, скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/608150/

----------


## marafon

добрый день!
помогите, пожалуйста, скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/95047/

----------


## VeraNiko

> http://rgho.st/7wDYTjK7P


Добрый день. А сегодня ссылка на скачивание не актуальна? Повторите пжл еще раз!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> А сегодня ссылка на скачивание не актуальна? Повторите пжл еще раз!


Да вроде все работает, так что не вижу смысла перезаливать.

----------

VeraNiko (29.11.2017)

----------


## VovkaMax

Поделитесь пожалуйста свежим модулем диадок для обычных форм.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь пожалуйста свежим модулем диадок для обычных форм.


Смотри здесь
https://forum.infostart.ru/forum8/to...813/?PAGEN_1=2



> День добрый. 
> Контур включил Вам блокировку из-за использования модуля для 1С без оплаты. 
> 9800 в год и всё заработает :) 
> 
> P.S. Обойти нельзя, такое будет с любым модулем. Блокировка на стороне Контура.


Так что, даже скачав новую обработку без оплаты модуля пользоваться не сможете
Сами обработки можно найти здесь
http://www.unibytes.com/folder/SkbJ-Yu_VekB

----------


## Sanek123

Помогите скачать, рассылка расчетных листов на ЗУП 3.1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/600556/

можно на saneksanek123@inbox.ru

заранее спасибо

----------


## shaman_003

> http://dropmefiles.com/XDdbv


Не успел, можно повторить?
Спасибо!

----------


## lenaonly

Нужен Анализ затрат с детальной аналитикой. Бухгалтерия 3.0  Заранее спасибо!  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/703229/   или этот http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/698015/

----------


## lenaonly

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/689602/  очень нужны Взаиморасчеты с контрагентами для 1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0 особенно в валюте. Типовая программа отражает только в рублях, а у нас экспорт..... Помогите.

----------


## NatashaSS

Здравствуйте!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/635831/  помогите, пожалуйста, скачать акты сверок для БГУ. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## pvorobev

Здравствуйте!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/297050/ помогите скачать. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## DIMA_T_V

Помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22028/

----------


## Evangelina

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/157861/
Пожалуйста, очень надо! УТ 10.3 Валовая прибыль по поставщикам с остатками

----------


## Evangelina

Всем спасибо, уже не надо. Скачали другие люди.

----------


## mikl7070

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/409802/. Перенос УПП => БП 3.0
Заранее благодарен

----------


## arza

Добрый день!
Помогите с отчетом http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601603/
Спасибо!

----------


## pony95

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/346354/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/346354/


http://rgho.st/7YTZbsPXm

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), mikl7070 (02.12.2017), pony95 (01.12.2017), Svetlana_K (08.12.2017), Zlata18 (08.12.2017)

----------


## pentium

Добрый день!

Прошу помощи, помогите скачать

 Правила переноса остатков и справочников из БП 2.0 в БП 3.0

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/324868/

----------


## Egor5130

> Добрый день!
> 
> Прошу помощи, помогите скачать
> 
>  Правила переноса остатков и справочников из БП 2.0 в БП 3.0
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/324868/


А такой вариант http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/421541/ устроит?
вот http://rgho.st/7prH2YlTJ

----------

Masik777 (29.01.2018), pentium (04.12.2017), Zlata18 (08.12.2017)

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/648052/

----------


## Dimon90

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/701455/
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать обработку
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/701455/
> Спасибо!


Возможно, подойдет такая
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237915/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K6ZZ/EX658o6PA

----------

klad7777777 (05.12.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), ViktOrlov (04.12.2017), Zlata18 (08.12.2017)

----------


## pentium

Соратники, прошу помочи скачать

[БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/

Спасибо заранее!

----------


## sewell

Коллеги, помогите, пожалуйста, с закачкой обработок по обмену: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19915/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/708369/

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день, есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/305892/, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## sarvatas

> Не успел, можно повторить?
> Спасибо!


http://dropmefiles.com/DqgZ7

----------

Zlata18 (08.12.2017)

----------


## sarvatas

> Добрый день, есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/305892/, поделитесь пожалуйста


http://dropmefiles.com/lBAUz

----------

klad7777777 (06.12.2017), Shaldryn (06.12.2017), Zlata18 (08.12.2017)

----------


## sarvatas

> Соратники, прошу помочи скачать
> 
> [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/
> 
> Спасибо заранее!


http://dropmefiles.com/4lAVg

----------

Zlata18 (08.12.2017)

----------


## mixon07

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/266731/
Спасибо!

----------


## lllmartylll

> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/266731/
> Спасибо!


http://rgho.st/8PJ4sfHFn

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), mixon07 (06.12.2017), Svetlana_K (08.12.2017), Zlata18 (08.12.2017)

----------


## mixon07

*lllmartylll*  большое спасибо! Возможно есть что то похожее с возможность выбора типа цен? Как здесь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/127584/
Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> *lllmartylll*  большое спасибо! Возможно есть что то похожее с возможность выбора типа цен? Как здесь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/127584/
> Спасибо!


http://dropmefiles.com/cdVms

----------

mixon07 (07.12.2017), Svetlana_K (08.12.2017), Zlata18 (08.12.2017)

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/154650/

----------


## Ppetro1

Проверка оплаты документов реализации http://infostart.ru/public/91346/ а можно вот эту повторить уже была ссылка но файл удалён

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Проверка оплаты документов реализации http://infostart.ru/public/91346/ а можно вот эту повторить уже была ссылка но файл удалён


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4CwJ/xFfpZpVTN

----------

Masik777 (29.01.2018), mixon07 (07.12.2017)

----------


## Ppetro1

большое спасибо )) и если не затруднит 
вот эти если есть ) 
Отчет: детальный мониторинг документов реализаций УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/123418/
Оплаченные продажи (Продажи по оплате) http://infostart.ru/public/122829/
Оплаченные продажи (Продажи по оплате) доработанная версия http://infostart.ru/public/139178/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> большое спасибо )) и если не затруднит 
> вот эти если есть ) 
> Отчет: детальный мониторинг документов реализаций УТ 10.3 http://infostart.ru/public/123418/
> Оплаченные продажи (Продажи по оплате) http://infostart.ru/public/122829/
> Оплаченные продажи (Продажи по оплате) доработанная версия http://infostart.ru/public/139178/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DBZc/dJLxCysWT
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lr5R/QZxJ2zSYC
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Fam/AXE1cCBcZ

----------

mixon07 (07.12.2017), Svetlana_K (12.12.2017), Zlata18 (08.12.2017)

----------


## Ppetro1

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DBZc/dJLxCysWT
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lr5R/QZxJ2zSYC
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Fam/AXE1cCBcZ


Спасибо огромное )

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018)

----------


## Hron21

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/531863/
Исправление ошибок при закрытии месяца Управление Торговлей 11.1

----------


## prog12v8

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/127478/ Печатная форма Т-12

----------


## ViktOrlov

> помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/127478/ Печатная форма Т-12


http://rgho.st/8rLHywwbJ

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), prog12v8 (07.12.2017), Zlata18 (08.12.2017)

----------


## delta2714

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561617/. delta2714@bk.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго времени суток всем! Помогите пожалуйста с обработками:

*"Навигатор по структуре и данным* - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/340311/
*Exec - Выполнение кода* - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/416677/
*Подсистема "Инструменты разработчика" v4.35* - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15126/

----------


## xdoker

Здравствуйте.

Прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557217/  Премного благодарю за помощь

----------


## turn123

Подсистема "Инструменты разработчика" v4.35 - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15126/    можно скачать на сайте разработчика подсистемы бесплатно

----------


## vasya2009

Помогите пожалуйста с обработками:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/521134/
Спасибо!!

----------


## der mensch

Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой Удаление организации (УФ):
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/708716/
Спасибо!

----------


## t15-y

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/711940/

----------


## онли

доброго времени суток.
Подскажите, есть ли обработка, которая по остаткам на 10 и 41 заполнила бы требование или накладную на реализацию
по аналогии с инвентаризацией.
1С БП 8.2
спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> доброго времени суток.
> Подскажите, есть ли обработка, которая по остаткам на 10 и 41 заполнила бы требование или накладную на реализацию
> по аналогии с инвентаризацией.
> 1С БП 8.2
> спасибо.


Например, такая
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141508/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HXvz/72hECkBD5

----------

Ankiss (12.12.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018), SLK01 (09.12.2017), Zlata18 (08.12.2017), онли (08.12.2017)

----------


## Ppetro1

Поделитесь если у кого есть в наличии 

Проведение документа будущей датой

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/103423/

----------


## delta2714

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561617/. delta2714@bk.ru. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## онли

Например, такая
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141508/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HXvz/72hECkBD5
 Сначала спросила авторегистрацию.
а теперь на нее встаю. а она ничего не делает. 
ни да ни нет не говорит.
Я что-то не так сделала? (Скачала, распаковала, запустила)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь если у кого есть в наличии 
> 
> Проведение документа будущей датой
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/103423/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DUDT/akSKSyrb7

----------

anton9999 (01.04.2018), Kobra206 (26.01.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Zlata18 (08.12.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Например, такая
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141508/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HXvz/72hECkBD5
>  Сначала спросила авторегистрацию.
> а теперь на нее встаю. а она ничего не делает. 
> ни да ни нет не говорит.
> Я что-то не так сделала? (Скачала, распаковала, запустила)


Обработка регистрируется через Сервис - Дополнительные внешние обработки
http://you1c.ru/1c82/kak-podklyuchit...ichnyx-chastej

----------


## Ppetro1

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DUDT/akSKSyrb7


Большое спасибо ))))

----------


## онли

Обработка регистрируется через Сервис - Дополнительные внешние обработки
http://you1c.ru/1c82/kak-podklyuchit...ichnyx-chastej
все так и сделала.
удалила обработку и все сделал еще раз.Выбрала файл из папки, и появляется окошко
"Указанная внешняя печатная форма содержит параметры авторегистрации. Использовать их при регистрации" и кнопки ДА и НЕТ.
нажимала и то и другое.
обработка в списке есть.
теперь уже находясь в папке внешние обработки выбираю эту и enter. И ничего не происходит. она не открывается. Я уже давно обработками пользуюсь, не первый раз, были и те, которые не открывались, но я просто другую ставила. А это сильно нужна и нет ничего больше похожего. Вот и пишу так подробно. Может что-то в самой 1С (Предприятие 8.3, конфигурация БП 2.0)

----------


## онли

> Обработка регистрируется через Сервис - Дополнительные внешние обработки
> http://you1c.ru/1c82/kak-podklyuchit...ichnyx-chastej
> все так и сделала.


Обработка для УТ, а у меня бухгалтерия. Поняла, почему не работает.
так что снова вопрос. "Нужен такой же, но с перламутровыми пуговицами."
есть ли что-то для бухгалтерии. заполнение товарной накладной из остатков.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> так что снова вопрос. "Нужен такой же, но с перламутровыми пуговицами."
> есть ли что-то для бухгалтерии. заполнение товарной накладной из остатков.


Диагноз: гуглобан, классический случай: http://rgho.st/6LqCdHqyn

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), онли (08.12.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Обработка для УТ, а у меня бухгалтерия. Поняла, почему не работает.
> так что снова вопрос. "Нужен такой же, но с перламутровыми пуговицами."
> есть ли что-то для бухгалтерии. заполнение товарной накладной из остатков.


Эта обработка именно для БП 2.0.
Запускать обработку по заполнению табличных частей из списка дополнительных обработок бессмысленно.
После регистрации обработки в списке дополнительных обработок в соответствующем документе в табличной части "Товары" под кнопкой "Заполнить" появится новый пункт "Заполнить товары по остаткам"

----------


## онли

> Диагноз: гуглобан, классический случай: http://rgho.st/6LqCdHqyn


снова здравствуйте.
Это обработка заполняет из счета, выставленного покупателю или по поставке. У меня остатки просроченного товара порядка 1000 наименований, выбирать по 1, не вариант. Вот и пытаюсь найти как списать. Придется через инвентаризацию, хотя я не уверена, что это быстрее, их же надо отфильтровать, те что поступили в 15г. Количество номенклатуры сотни тысяч.
посмотрела еще вариант, может есть обработка, закрывающая минусовые остатки по 41 счету.
Спасибо.

----------


## galeena

Здравствуйте, Поделитесь обработкой, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/125938/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, Поделитесь обработкой, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/125938/


Только для Вас: http://rgho.st/67Q6HBMfs


Спасибо участнику *OLEG_B* за облако:
Много чего есть!!!

----------

anton9999 (01.04.2018), klad7777777 (12.12.2017), klaus38 (11.02.2019), Kobra206 (26.01.2018), kozavva (18.12.2017), Masik777 (29.01.2018), nasha4 (13.11.2018), vasiliy_09_05 (29.12.2017)

----------


## Makcum

Здравствуйте ! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/697613/

----------


## alexgrin3

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/
У кого есть- поделитесь .Ссылки выложенные ранее не работают

----------


## vlboy

Монитор установленных на 1С сервере программных лицензий
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/676710/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/518571/
Поделитесь если есть возможность

----------


## COnsu1l

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/166022/

----------


## Andan

Всем привет!) Нужна эта обработка 	

Ввод поступления на основании реализации БП 3.epf

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/426958/

большой хелп =(

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/166022/


http://rgho.st/76LCTMxZC

----------

Ankiss (12.12.2017), anton9999 (01.04.2018), COnsu1l (11.12.2017), Masik777 (29.01.2018), Zlata18 (12.12.2017), онли (11.12.2017)

----------


## santa1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/639841/ помогите скачать пожалуйста для БП 3.0

----------


## samat9393

Помогите пожалуйста с обработками
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/703431/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/558085/

----------


## b13

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/235717/
Помогите, может есть у кого-то похожее, спасибо.

----------


## __irina

Здравствуйте! Если кто поможет, буду безмерно благодарна. Нужны Графики отпусков для ЗУП 3.1.X 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/695878/

----------


## santa1

https://yadi.sk/d/ZP-4orOq3QaExq  Счет-фактура новая для БП 3.0, немного переделанный макет. Может кому пригодится

----------

Zlata18 (20.12.2017)

----------


## De_marco

Здравствуйте.
Помогите скачать обработки
Отправка счетов на электронную почту с сохранением истории. Для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/695261/
Групповая рассылка счетов по email для БП 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/286953/

Заранее спасибо.
Можно на почту 14014011@mail.ru или сюда в общий доступ

----------


## alexandr_ll

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/235717/
> Помогите, может есть у кого-то похожее, спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KoUC/GNVEYuLJC

----------

Svetlana_K (13.12.2017)

----------


## b13

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KoUC/GNVEYuLJC


Можно еще раз перегрузить, пишет архив поврежден или неизвестный формат

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Можно еще раз перегрузить, пишет архив поврежден или неизвестный формат


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Der/DigSJxshJ

----------

anton_xxx (11.01.2019), b13 (14.12.2017), Masik777 (29.01.2018), Zlata18 (20.12.2017)

----------


## agent73

ищу печать шк 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/360836/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/443256/

----------


## ikalichkin

*b13*



> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/235717/
> Помогите, может есть у кого-то похожее, спасибо.


Извините, что повторяюсь,
но у *alexandr_ll* ссылка уже не рабочая...

----------


## pentium

> http://dropmefiles.com/4lAVg


Не успел :) Повторите, пожалуйста, будьте любезны

----------


## b13

> *b13*
> 
> Извините, что повторяюсь,
> но у *alexandr_ll* ссылка уже не рабочая...


Рабочая, только скачал )

----------


## maxex2

Здравствуйте. 
Может кто поделится: модуль ДИАДОК UF 5.20.01 

Diadoc1С_UF_5.20.01.epf

----------

NABius (14.12.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. 
> Может кто поделится: модуль ДИАДОК UF 5.20.01 
> 
> Diadoc1С_UF_5.20.01.epf


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2NWG/C4c9mNXSp

----------

maxex2 (14.12.2017), olegtelec (08.05.2018)

----------


## paranoja

А вот такого не у кого нет случайно?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/

----------


## prog12v8

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642589/ первая обработка 
"Внешние печатные формы Счет-фактура, УПД, УКД образца 2017 г. для УПП 1.3, КА 1.1

----------


## Олим

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/526653/ пожалуйста

----------


## GT_Racing

Приветствую Вас!
Требуется обработка для свертки УТ11.3
http://infostart.ru/public/617409/
Или может у кого есть :blush:

----------


## KRUTO

> Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981. Для всех конфигураций на 1С:8 [/url]


а можно повторить для опоздавших?)

----------


## Ppetro1

Добрый день 

Помогите с этим отчётом 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/673991/
Отчет по продажам в разрезе товаров с итогами (количество и оборот) помесячно

Заранее спасибо !

----------


## rikony

А может кто подкинуть 
Перенос из ТиС 9.2 в Бухгалтерию 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/343798/

----------


## СветаОнила

Добрый день!

Есть ли у кого модуль Диадок UF.5.21.01

----------


## GT_Racing

Приветствую!
Может кто помочь с обработкой, для прайс-листа УТ11
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/435080/

----------


## yures

Всем привет! В теме уже просили http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/ 5ю версию, но ссылка уже не рабочая. Есть у кого эта обработка? Буду очень признателен, если сбросите

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Приветствую!
> Может кто помочь с обработкой, для прайс-листа УТ11
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/435080/


Только для 11.2.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AKFk/QgsH8jDMt

----------

GT_Racing (19.12.2017)

----------


## pentium

sarvatas, прошу прощения, не успел, повторите, будьте любезны.

Соратники, прошу помочи скачать

[БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/

Спасибо заранее!

----------


## mikagi

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать "Красивое отображение графиков (диаграмм) на базе highcharts" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/147901/
Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать "Красивое отображение графиков (диаграмм) на базе highcharts" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/147901/


http://rgho.st/92b4gfhT5

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), mikagi (20.12.2017), Zlata18 (20.12.2017)

----------


## mikagi

> http://rgho.st/92b4gfhT5


Большое спасибо!

----------


## Kseniya84

Прошу дать ссылку на обработку, позволяющую найти пропущенные номера в документов. 1С 8.2.

----------


## Kseniya84

Прошу дать ссылку на обработку, позволяющую найти пропущенные номера в документов. 1С БП 8.2.

----------


## DraGooN2001

Поделитесь, пожалуйста обработкой
Diadoc1С_UF_5.20.01.epf

А то ссылку давали, но она уже не существующая
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Яшар

помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21985/
Спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> помогите скачать 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21985/
> Спасибо


http://rgho.st/8gR5S6WLl

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста обработкой
> Diadoc1С_UF_5.20.01.epf
> 
> А то ссылку давали, но она уже не существующая
> Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2NWG/C4c9mNXSp

----------

Masik777 (29.01.2018), Zlata18 (25.12.2017)

----------


## Яшар

Спасибо большое

----------


## arseny

Добрый день помогите с обработкой трудовой договор Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0
Заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## veraperev

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите с обработкой новая  УПД для ТиС.
Могу за деньги.

----------


## arseny

> Добрый день помогите с обработкой трудовой договор Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0
> Заранее спасибо !!!


Друзья очень надо !!!!

----------

veraperev (22.12.2017)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Попробуйте вот эту:

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8KHP/JesVsiQpj

----------

veraperev (22.12.2017)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Помогите с обработкой новая  УПД для ТиС.


Попробуйте вот эту:

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8KHP/JesVsiQpj

----------

veraperev (22.12.2017)

----------


## yurii_z

Доброе время суток. Есть возможность...
https://forum.infostart.ru/forum28/topic166028/
и как доп
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/603118/ для 1с 77
Благодарю!

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Есть ли у кого обработка
Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML (для управляемых форм) с отбором

Вот напрмиер
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/332025/#slide-to-files

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML (для управляемых форм) с отбором
> 
> Вот напрмиер
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/332025/#slide-to-files


Напрмиер тов: http://dropmefiles.com/6bKuR

----------

Ankiss (16.01.2018), eesyb (27.12.2017), klad7777777 (25.12.2017), savchenkodenis (25.12.2017), vlboy (23.12.2017), Zlata18 (25.12.2017)

----------


## Сергей1963

Добрый день помогите!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/572104/
Заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## first_may

Подкорректировал кое что и все получилось как хотел.
Спасибо.

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Помогите скачать:
Печать акта в произвольной форме из требования-накладной
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/70840/
Благодарю.

----------


## interds

Добрый день!
Помогите, плз, скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/670671/
Загрузка Платежных поручений из файла Excel в БП 3.0 
Или, мож у кого что-то аналогичное есть...

----------


## Powel

Доброго дня. Возможно у кого-то имеется, буду благодарен если поделитесь
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/

----------


## Egor5130

> Доброго дня. Возможно у кого-то имеется, буду благодарен если поделитесь
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/


[БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0  v-6.0.4.1
http://rgho.st/7f4B4z2Qx

----------

Ankiss (16.01.2018), Kaniman (27.12.2017), Masik777 (29.01.2018), Powel (25.12.2017), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Zlata18 (26.12.2017)

----------


## Katerina_B

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672433/

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день!
Не завалялась у кого нибудь данная обработка?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/

----------


## Magogui

Добрый день
Скиньте, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619741/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Не завалялась у кого нибудь данная обработка?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/


http://rgho.st/6xg9dJLqf

----------

Kaniman (27.12.2017), Kobra206 (26.01.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Shaldryn (26.12.2017), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Маруся18 (06.01.2018)

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/128259/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/128259/


http://rgho.st/8MgnBGXc4

----------

klad77 (26.12.2017), Masik777 (15.02.2018)

----------


## klad77

Спасибо большое.

----------


## Btt91

Здравствуйте! у кого есть возможность, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/439930/  и  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408020/ email: btt91@mail.ru

----------


## Btt91

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/361560/ email: btt91@mail.ru

----------


## ViktOrlov

> помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408020/


http://rgho.st/8H8MzhZfM

----------

lekhaplaton (12.01.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (08.01.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Zlata18 (09.01.2018)

----------


## Migleon

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/91306/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/91306/


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post492819

----------

Migleon (28.12.2017), Svetlana_K (08.01.2018)

----------


## JeHer

Помогите скачать Gant 1C 2.* - диаграмма Ганта с таблицей + Планировщик + Отчет (8.1, на управляемой форме/Такси 8.2, 8.3) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100480/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать Gant 1C 2.* - диаграмма Ганта с таблицей + Планировщик + Отчет (8.1, на управляемой форме/Такси 8.2, 8.3) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100480/


http://rgho.st/6XPm52Ymf

----------

alex125it (28.12.2017), JeHer (28.12.2017), Svetlana_K (08.01.2018)

----------


## apol

Добрый день!
нет ли у кого этого?
infostart.ru/public/706911/

----------


## ivan_petrov

Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571433/ Заранее спасибо

----------


## igorjastiy

Если кто поделится обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536814/
Буду очень признателен.
igorjastiy@yandex.ru

----------


## JeHer

Привет всем. Помогите скачать "Работа с планировщиком в 8.3.6" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/333903/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Привет всем. Помогите скачать "Работа с планировщиком в 8.3.6" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/333903/


http://rgho.st/6Y6nZCqBV

----------

JeHer (29.12.2017), Svetlana_K (08.01.2018)

----------


## Veterochek

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/713237/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## uks567

Помогите! Нужна доработка на бухгалтерию 8.2, закрытие 86 чета

----------


## uks567

Пожалуйста, помогите может у кого есть: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99774/,  спасибо

----------


## uks567

Помогите, может есть у кого:  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21768/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/188658/. пожалуйста...

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Пожалуйста, помогите может у кого есть: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99774/,  спасибо


http://rgho.st/84gGvxxCV

----------

Masik777 (09.02.2018), Svetlana_K (08.01.2018), uks567 (02.01.2018), Zlata18 (09.01.2018)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите, может есть у кого:  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21768/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/188658/. пожалуйста...


http://rgho.st/8qvTpLRk2
http://rgho.st/86gTT6fMt

----------

Masik777 (29.01.2018), Svetlana_K (08.01.2018), uks567 (02.01.2018)

----------


## DonRoman

Товарища форумчане, огромнейшая просьба, помогите скачать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/288878/

----------


## Ppetro1

Добрый день 

может есть у кого ? 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85017/
заранее спасибо !

----------


## Ppetro1

Добрый день 

может есть у кого ? 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85017/
заранее спасибо !

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день 
> 
> может есть у кого ? 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85017/
> заранее спасибо !


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2whr/FDApUzYei

----------

lekhaplaton (12.01.2018)

----------


## Arwen

Добрый день!

Если есть у кого выгрузка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/622318/, выложите пож-та
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kolobok2006

Всех с прошедшими и наступающими!!!
Товарищи! Ни кто не поделится обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/
Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Товарищи! Ни кто не поделится обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/


Отчего же не поделиться, если есть: http://rgho.st/6TdBSSchz

----------

Ankiss (16.01.2018), klad7777777 (09.01.2018), Kobra206 (26.01.2018), kolobok2006 (10.01.2018), lushka (24.01.2018), Masik777 (29.01.2018), Merlin1975 (05.01.2018), Noob1c (09.01.2018), Svetlana_K (08.01.2018), БухТатьяна (08.01.2018)

----------


## Arwen

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пож-та http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601698/

----------


## OLEG_B

В дополнение https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HqQ7/AN67c8A4W
166049
256015
269532
273663
273728
286662
288679
309635
324868
326236
347125
507945
515978
528987
532630
534706
536900
541051
554621
556081
560332
581536
599616
601271
601831
621722
628861
633868
634103
637822
638385
638772
664004
674878

А вообще уважаемый alexandr_ll и ViktOrlov Давайте сделаем единый ресурс ?

----------

alexandr_ll (08.01.2018), apol (08.01.2018), CreaZ (11.01.2018), freddy_kind (17.01.2018), ikalichkin (08.01.2018), JeHer (15.01.2018), karasino (20.03.2019), klad7777777 (09.01.2018), lekhaplaton (12.01.2018), lushka (24.01.2018), pony95 (07.01.2018), savchenkodenis (11.01.2018), sewell (08.01.2018), Svetlana_K (10.01.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), VictorBod (14.02.2018), yurii_z (21.04.2018), zipperss (08.01.2018), БухТатьяна (08.01.2018)

----------


## pony95

> В дополнение https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HqQ7/AN67c8A4W
> 166049
> 256015
> 269532
> 273663
> 273728
> 286662
> 288679
> 309635
> ...


Супер!
А можно еще и разбить блоками до 4Гб?

----------

borisusman (12.01.2018), JeHer (15.01.2018), lekhaplaton (12.01.2018), Masik777 (29.01.2018), savchenkodenis (11.01.2018), Svetlana_K (10.01.2018), Наталья В. (26.01.2018)

----------


## Файда

с Рождеством!!!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/519219/ , к сожалению в коллекции OLEG_B нету её

----------


## zipperss

Добрый день , не могли бы выложить вот эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/665448/ . Пожалуйста!

----------


## Svetlana_K

Добрый день!!!
Может есть Производство в УТ11.2 (Документ "Отчет производства за смену" для Управления торговлей с выгрузкой в БП3.0)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/622244/
Очень нужно!!!
Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## Noob1c

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/162019/  Конструктор внешних печатных форм NEW beta (обычные и управляемые приложения!)

----------


## Valerianich

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/622840/

----------


## klad7777777

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/723161/ Простой учет материалов на складах

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/162019/  Конструктор внешних печатных форм NEW beta (обычные и управляемые приложения!)


http://rgho.st/8v7vHPpM2

----------

AlexanderTiger (11.01.2018), klad7777777 (10.01.2018), lekhaplaton (12.01.2018), lushka (24.01.2018), Masik777 (09.02.2018), Noob1c (10.01.2018)

----------


## arseny

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://infostart.me/public/541770/ 
Заранее спасибо !!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://infostart.me/public/541770/ 
> Заранее спасибо !!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2yvo/huKoWqzZ9

----------

alex125it (10.01.2018), arseny (15.01.2018), GT_Racing (11.01.2018), lekhaplaton (12.01.2018), Masik777 (29.01.2018), Nastyulka (11.01.2018), savchenkodenis (11.01.2018), SLK01 (11.01.2018), Svetlana_K (10.01.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), ViktOrlov (10.01.2018), Zlata18 (16.01.2018)

----------


## Skr_An

Добрый день. Поделитесь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/402600/ или любым удобным Вам аналогом. А то зарос в куче обработок и текстовиков. Желательно для уф с расскраской.

----------


## Nastyulka

Уважаемые пользователи, пожалуйста.. Помогите скачать обработку : http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276034/#slide-to-files Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## zin

Здравствуйте может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/180295/

----------


## Ppetro1

Добрый день 

Поделитесь пожалуйста 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/259577/
Проведение будущей датой (обычное приложение)

Заранее спасибо !

----------


## Magogui

Добрый день, есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712880/? Спасибо.

----------


## Magogui

> Добрый день, есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712880/? Спасибо.


Бес попутал, нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702631/.

----------


## Zultan

Добрый день.
У кого-нибудь есть Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100967/
Скиньте пожалуйста.
Или подскажите 1с 8.3 розница 2.2.6.22 файловая база.
при закрытии смены ругается на ПКО, пишет: "При печати чека произошла ошибка. Чек не напечатан..."
За ранее благодарю за любую помощь.

----------


## OksanaZ

Добрый день. 
Уважаемые, огромная просьба, помогите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/572325/.
Спасибо большое.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> У кого-нибудь есть Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100967/


http://rgho.st/8QdgxjLJX




> Или подскажите 1с 8.3 розница 2.2.6.22 файловая база.
> при закрытии смены ругается на ПКО, пишет: "При печати чека произошла ошибка. Чек не напечатан..."


Это уже к телепатам.

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), Nail_ (14.01.2018), Strafer (17.01.2018), Svetlana_K (16.01.2018), Zultan (12.01.2018)

----------


## Zultan

> http://rgho.st/8QdgxjLJX
> 
> 
> 
> Это уже к телепатам.


Подумал, вдруг кто-то сталкивался с подобным.
Да и не указал, смена превысила 24 часа и после этого не закрывается (((
Ну все равно, спасибо )

----------


## Zultan

> http://rgho.st/8QdgxjLJX
> 
> 
> 
> Это уже к телепатам.


Подумал, вдруг кто-то сталкивался с подобным.
Да и не указал, смена превысила 24 часа и после этого не закрывается (((
Ну все равно, спасибо )

----------


## lekhaplaton

Ну так перепечатать_чек вот обработка для редактирования пробитого чек .  http://rgho.st/697NdB5Py

----------

Masik777 (09.02.2018), Zultan (12.01.2018)

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Здравствуйте.

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679241/.

Спасибо.

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

В организации установлена конфигурация 1С:Общепит.
В будущем планируется открытие магазина.

Подскажите пож, есть ли у кого нибудь обработка, что бы на базе этой конфигурации настроить рабочее место кассира.

Например, нашел, что есть Рабочее место кассира: Общепит по следующей ссылке
http://1c-soft.it-terminal.ru/public/312518/
или
http://trueportal.ru/public/312518/

Наверное это одно и тоже. Может у кого нибудь есть эта обработка и инструкция как ей пользоваться?

Спасибо.

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

В организации установлена конфигурация 1С:Общепит.
В будущем планируется открытие магазина.

Подскажите пож, есть ли у кого нибудь обработка, что бы на базе этой конфигурации настроить рабочее место кассира.

Например, нашел, что есть Рабочее место кассира: Общепит по следующей ссылке
http://1c-soft.it-terminal.ru/public/312518/
или
http://trueportal.ru/public/312518/

Наверное это одно и тоже. Может у кого нибудь есть эта обработка и инструкция как ей пользоваться?

Спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Подскажите пож, есть ли у кого нибудь обработка, что бы на базе этой конфигурации настроить рабочее место кассира.


 Это называется "натягивать сову на глобус".




> Наверное это одно и тоже. Может у кого нибудь есть эта обработка и инструкция как ей пользоваться?


Это партнерские ссылки Инфостарта, оригинал тут: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/312518/

Только эта разработка - самостоятельная конфигурация, которая решает обратную задача: автоматизировать работу *кассира в общепите*, а не *продавца в магазине*.

Руководство пользователя вы можете сами скачать бесплатно, а конфигурация стоит 6000 рублей - делайте выводы.

----------


## first_may

Подскажите тогда, что можно поставить на компьютер кассира, что бы можно делать продажи?

При этом основная база это 1С:Общепит.

----------


## first_may

Подскажите тогда, что можно поставить на компьютер кассира, что бы можно делать продажи, что бы РМК было например как в 1С:Розница?

При этом основная база это 1С:Общепит.

----------


## Nail_

Добрый вечер! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/551001/? Спасибо.

----------


## sergant500

Пример обмена данными через веб-сервисы никто не скачает ? Спасибо
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/621516/

----------


## sergant500

Еще одно Рабочее место менеджера по продажам 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537316/

----------


## arseny

Добрый день!!! Поделитесь пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/676084/ Заранее благодарю !!!

----------


## arseny

И еще вот эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/665065/ Спасибо за ранее !!!

----------


## arseny

Подбор товаров с остатками и ценами для розница 2.2 (Расширение) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/663820/ Спасибо !!!

----------


## interds

Помогите скачать, плз:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/533698/
Удержания списком для ЗУП 3.0

----------


## lerikspb

Доброе утро. Подскажите есть ли обработка для ЗУП Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.4.120) 
по фиксированному авансу с фактически отработанными днями? (при расчете не входят командировки за 15 дней, премии,) Заранее спасибо.

----------


## klad77

> Доброе утро. Подскажите есть ли обработка для ЗУП Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.4.120) 
> по фиксированному авансу с фактически отработанными днями? (при расчете не входят командировки за 15 дней, премии,) Заранее спасибо.


Когда создаешь новое начисление, то выбираешь за 1 половину месяца, а потом просто начисление (за 2 половину). А в настройках ЗУП указываешь что туда входит и все.

----------


## klad77

> Доброе утро. Подскажите есть ли обработка для ЗУП Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.4.120) 
> по фиксированному авансу с фактически отработанными днями? (при расчете не входят командировки за 15 дней, премии,) Заранее спасибо.


Когда создаешь новое начисление, то выбираешь за 1 половину месяца, а потом просто начисление (за 2 половину). А в настройках ЗУП указываешь что туда входит и все.

----------


## lerikspb

Только проблема в том что выплата аванса - это не начисление

----------


## klad77

> Только проблема в том что выплата аванса - это не начисление


Аванс или ЗП за 15 дней? Это 2 большие разницы. Аванс - это % от оклада, который задается в настройках и платится фиксированной суммой, а выплата за 1половину месяца, платится по фактически отработанным дням за этот период.

----------


## freddy_kind

Помогите скачать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/383093/

----------


## freddy_kind

или любое другое Дополнительное соглашение для ЗУП 3.1

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/383093/


http://rgho.st/8bLnzG8GF

----------

lushka (24.01.2018), Svetlana_K (18.01.2018), Zlata18 (17.01.2018), Наталья В. (26.01.2018)

----------


## als0

Помогите скачать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/376941/

----------


## freddy_kind

Спасибо!

----------


## ViviSEctoR

Всем добра!
Будьте так любезны, поделитесь обработкой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/540558/
Заранее огромнейшее человеческое спасибо!

----------


## AliMualim

Здравсвуйте, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/725178/

----------


## AliMualim

Здравсвуйте, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/725178/

----------


## veras.buhgalte

Добрый день! 

Очень нужны Товарный чек и Накладная без цен для документа Реализация(акт,накладная) (1С 8.3 БП 3.0). 

Может у кого есть?

----------


## veras.buhgalte

Добрый день! 

Очень нужны Товарный чек и Накладная без цен для документа Реализация(акт,накладная) (1С 8.3 БП 3.0). 

Может у кого есть?

----------


## atol_zlat

Добрый день, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/683787/

----------


## pentium

Друзья, всем привет! Всех с Праздником!

Прошу помощи скачать Уведомление о заключении и расторжении трудового договора с иностранцем для ЗУП 3.1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674230/

Спасибо заранее!

----------


## pentium

Друзья, всем привет! Всех с Праздником!

Прошу помощи скачать Уведомление о заключении и расторжении трудового договора с иностранцем для ЗУП 3.1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674230/

Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Svetlana_K

Добрый день!
Печать бланка уведомления о прибытии иностранного гражданина из ЗУП 2.5.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/520261/
Очень нужно. Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## Svetlana_K

Добрый день!
Печать бланка уведомления о прибытии иностранного гражданина из ЗУП 2.5.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/520261/
Очень нужно. Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## Svetlana_K

Эту обработку не нужно. Там закрытый код. А мне мне менять надо под мою рабочую конфигурацию.
Уведомление о прибытии иностранного гражданина.
Лучше http://uproptima.ru/public/639215/?detail=Y
или эту 
http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/541522/?detail=Y

спасибо-)))

----------


## freddy_kind

Помогите скачать конструктор трудового договора для ЗУП 3.1 - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/

----------


## Navarra

Добрый день! Буду очень благодарна за УПД за поставщика для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" с последними изменениями 01.10.2017. Дважды перерыла тему, но не нашла. Есть старая.  Прошу прощения, если не заметила. В свою очередь готова поделиться УПД от поставщика для БП3.

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день! Может у кого завалялось подобное? Буду признателен
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/547156/

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GuPA/5kacSEzPC

----------

Shaldryn (22.01.2018), Svetlana_K (23.01.2018), Zlata18 (28.01.2018)

----------


## pentium

Очень надо

Уведомление о заключении и расторжении трудового договора с иностранцем для ЗУП 3.1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674230/

Спасибо заранее!

----------


## iott

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9heU/wQR8SNAwQ


Спасибо! Выручил!!!

----------


## anicdot

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста,нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/351724/ .
Может кто поможет.
Спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Эту обработку не нужно. Там закрытый код. А мне мне менять надо под мою рабочую конфигурацию.
> Уведомление о прибытии иностранного гражданина.
> Лучше http://uproptima.ru/public/639215/?detail=Y
> или эту 
> http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/541522/?detail=Y
> 
> спасибо-)))


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Mi6/kYQMUGv3o
может подойдет

----------

Svetlana_K (23.01.2018), Zlata18 (28.01.2018)

----------


## anicdot

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста,нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/351724/ .
Может кто поможет.
Спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Эту обработку не нужно. Там закрытый код. А мне мне менять надо под мою рабочую конфигурацию.
> Уведомление о прибытии иностранного гражданина.
> Лучше http://uproptima.ru/public/639215/?detail=Y
> или эту 
> http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/541522/?detail=Y
> 
> спасибо-)))


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3rqv/aN9QCip82
пробуйте

----------

alex125it (23.01.2018), alexandr_ll (23.01.2018), Masik777 (09.02.2018), savchenkodenis (24.01.2018), Svetlana_K (23.01.2018), Zlata18 (28.01.2018)

----------


## gea81

Поделитесь пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581824/. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Svetlana_K

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Mi6/kYQMUGv3o
> может подойдет


Добрый день!!!
Спасибо огромное. Пробую!!!!

----------


## Svetlana_K

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Mi6/kYQMUGv3o
> может подойдет


Добрый день!!!
Спасибо огромное. Пробую!!!!

----------


## bigggor

Добрый день, ну очень надо      http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293563/  -Отчет "Реестр получателей пособий"

----------


## Svetlana_K

Добрый день!!!!
Спасибо огромное!!!
Подошло!!!!-)))

----------


## smosienko

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/663127/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, ну очень надо      http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293563/  -Отчет "Реестр получателей пособий"


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DPDV/B6ES8hTxc
пробуйте

----------

Kaniman (23.01.2018), Svetlana_K (24.01.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DPDV/B6ES8hTxc
> пробуйте


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4on3/uvjTjgwhM
и еще

----------

Kaniman (23.01.2018), Masik777 (09.02.2018), Svetlana_K (24.01.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, ну очень надо      http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293563/  -Отчет "Реестр получателей пособий"


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4on3/uvjTjgwhM
еще

----------

klad7777777 (24.01.2018), Svetlana_K (24.01.2018), Zlata18 (28.01.2018)

----------


## pp1975

Доброго времени суток! 
Помогите скачать 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149781/?detail=Y
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/344016/

Заранее благодарю!!

----------


## pp1975

Доброго времени суток! 
Помогите скачать 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149781/?detail=Y
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/344016/

Заранее благодарю!!

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго времени суток! 
> Помогите скачать 
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149781/?detail=Y
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/344016/
> 
> Заранее благодарю!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DYro/vr9p2vCud
пробуйте

----------

Masik777 (09.02.2018), Svetlana_K (24.01.2018)

----------


## pp1975

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DYro/vr9p2vCud
> пробуйте


Спасибо. буду разбираться...

----------


## Kaniman

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/506884/
Просмотр права доступа по ролям, состав ролей по метаданным, роли пользователей, редактирование права доступа пользователей для любых конфигураций 8.2 и 8.3 с поддержкой УФ
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Kaniman

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/506884/
Просмотр права доступа по ролям, состав ролей по метаданным, роли пользователей, редактирование права доступа пользователей для любых конфигураций 8.2 и 8.3 с поддержкой УФ
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/506884/
> Просмотр права доступа по ролям, состав ролей по метаданным, роли пользователей, редактирование права доступа пользователей для любых конфигураций 8.2 и 8.3 с поддержкой УФ


http://rgho.st/8mPzlFcgQ

----------

Kaniman (24.01.2018), klad7777777 (24.01.2018), Kobra206 (26.01.2018), Masik777 (09.02.2018), SLK01 (24.01.2018), Strafer (24.01.2018), Svetlana_K (24.01.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## zipperss

Здравствуйте . Кто нибудь может скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/665448/ - Исправление отрицательных остатков по партиям товаров

----------


## gsr11

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/655538/  Спасибо!

----------


## gsr11

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/655538/  Спасибо!

----------


## gsr11

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/655538/  Спасибо!

----------


## gsr11

Простите что то пошло ни так...

----------


## mararat

День добрый, случаем нет ни у кого обработки, чтобы можно было на основании реализации товаров вводить исходящие ттн егаис для ут10,3? А то не очень удобно сейчас сначала вводить все в реализацию, а потом то же самое и в исходящие ттн

----------


## Powel

Добрый день!
Возможно у кого-то есть и кто-то сможет поделиться
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/629714/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lushka

Добрый вечер! 

Может есть у кого эти обработки: 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566072/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/239783/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Kaniman

Добрый день!
Может есть такая разработка:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702221/
Универсальный генератор отчетов СКД (Управляемые формы, тонкий клиент)
Буду признателен!

----------


## Kaniman

Извиняюсь. Задвоилось.

----------


## dimalexan

День добрый, нужна вот эта обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528327/ Срок хранения товара на складе УТ 11. в теме ее уже спрашивали, но так никто и не помог

----------


## myal1969

День добрый, нужна вот эта обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/533698/  Удержания списком для ЗУП 3.0

----------


## ermvadim

Доброго времени суток, форумчане!
Может есть у кого данная печатная форма? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/198126/
Буду признателен!

----------


## gsr11

> Доброго времени суток!
> Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/655538/  Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9ioj/yHLyBzmtp обработка
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ALfU/3LDahL5WP шаблон

----------

bentim (28.01.2018), Masik777 (29.01.2018), Navarra (25.01.2018), Noob1c (25.01.2018), savchenkodenis (25.01.2018), Svetlana_K (25.01.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Zlata18 (28.01.2018)

----------


## harutyun

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/398057/ обработку.
Буду признателен!

----------


## harutyun

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/398057/ обработку.
Буду признателен!

----------


## ereynion

Приветствую!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработки:
http://infostart.me/public/624715/ 
http://infostart.me/public/648113/
http://infostart.me/public/523890/
http://infostart.me/public/729783/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## pentium

Соратники, кто сможет помочь с 

Уведомление о заключении и расторжении трудового договора с иностранцем для ЗУП 3.1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674230/

Спасибо заранее

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день всем! Может, у кого есть отчет Проверка НДС для УПП? Или помогите  скачать  с http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/150672/, плиииз. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## klad77

> Добрый день всем! Может, у кого есть отчет Проверка НДС для УПП? Или помогите  скачать  с http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/150672/, плиииз. Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3WXH/WRDwg7w5T

----------

Ankiss (26.01.2018), Kobra206 (26.01.2018), Svetlana_K (29.01.2018)

----------


## gsr11

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/641225/ 
Выложил - с просьбой создать шаблон в Excel  для заливки - ругается, замучился. Спасибо!
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/81rj/CKdnwnRJ9

----------

AliMualim (09.02.2018), Masik777 (29.01.2018), Zlata18 (28.01.2018)

----------


## harutyun

Добрый день всем! Может кто поможет с Обработкой переноса данных из ЗУП 2.5 в ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## harutyun

Добрый день всем! Может кто поможет с Обработкой переноса данных из ЗУП 2.5 в ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## agent73

Добрый день! Ищу: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/

----------


## Masik777

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96398/:
> http://dropmefiles.com/9Zqz8
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/:
> http://dropmefiles.com/blPcG


Продублируйте, пожалуйста. Файл удален. Не успел 
я , однако)

----------

harutyun (30.01.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Продублируйте, пожалуйста. Файл удален. Не успел 
> я , однако)


http://rgho.st/7tVKTVcPt
http://rgho.st/8ZmlJWbfc

----------

Masik777 (30.01.2018), Sir_Antonio (31.01.2018), Strafer (01.02.2018), Zlata18 (30.01.2018)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/62184/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/62184/


http://rgho.st/6xPkHyZqK

----------

gsr11 (01.02.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), santa1 (30.01.2018), Sir_Antonio (31.01.2018), Svetlana_K (30.01.2018)

----------


## Sir_Antonio

Добрый день, спасите мою голову :) помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/
буду очень очень благодарен

----------


## harutyun

Добрый день. 
необходима обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/512915\
Поделитесь кто может.

----------


## Powel

Добрый день. Закиньте, если не сложно - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679356/
где-то он уже был, но ссылка мертвой была

----------


## Powel

> Добрый день. Закиньте, если не сложно - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679356/
> где-то он уже был, но ссылка мертвой была


Или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702221/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## mukhtar899

Кто может помочь с обработкой (информация по взаиморасчетам, запрет отгрузки бп 3.0)
Нужно для БР 3,0 установить лимиты долга по контрагентам на запрет отгрузки товора.

----------


## mukhtar899

Кто может помочь с обработкой (информация по взаиморасчетам, запрет отгрузки бп 3.0)
Нужно для БР 3,0 установить лимиты долга по контрагентам на запрет отгрузки товора.
http://1c-soft.it-terminal.ru/public/418281/

----------


## Sava001

Нужна обработка Формирование книги доходов и расходов для УТ 10.3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619991. Спасибо

----------


## cda2001

Нужна обработка формирования справки о среднем заработке ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/. Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

Есть у кого ГенераторМодуляУниверсаль  ногоОтчета82.epf поделитесь спасибо.

----------


## gds280

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/153211/ 
заранее спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/153211/ 
> заранее спасибо


http://rgho.st/6skvWv2M7

----------

gds280 (04.02.2018), rastabasta (09.02.2018)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Есть у кого ГенераторМодуляУниверсаль  ногоОтчета82.epf поделитесь спасибо.


http://rgho.st/8p6zD5bTG

----------

BerezovskiyAnd (01.02.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Zlata18 (13.02.2018)

----------


## Oksana_kasper

Помогите пож-та скачать или любое другое для БП 2
http://infostart.online/public/656490/ 
Горит, плиззззз

----------


## PhantomDX

Помогите скачать Акт сверки взаиморасчетов для 1С: Розница 1.0

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/174932/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать Акт сверки взаиморасчетов для 1С: Розница 1.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/174932/


http://dropmefiles.com/qSS3i

----------

PhantomDX (03.02.2018)

----------


## gds280

Спасибо, большое

----------


## rbugaenko1

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/386778/
Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/386778/
> Спасибо!


http://rgho.st/6MFjDZNvh

----------

Masik777 (15.02.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## rbugaenko1

> http://rgho.st/6MFjDZNvh


Спасибо.
Но мне надо для Розницы 2.2

----------


## morphey008

Прошу помощи со скачкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/706911/
Спасибо!

----------


## gds280

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/119941/ 
заранее спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/119941/ 
> заранее спасибо


http://rgho.st/8G8k9mDQp

----------

gds280 (05.02.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018)

----------


## myal1969

Прошу помощи со скачкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/270662/
Спасибо!

----------


## janus5

Здравствуйте! Очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/324007/ и http://infostart.me/public/78364/. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте! Очень надо http://infostart.me/public/78364/


http://dropmefiles.com/GoBS6

----------

Svetlana_K (12.02.2018), Zlata18 (16.02.2018)

----------


## leov-001

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/ Правила обмена ЗУП 3.1 - БП 2.0

----------


## ikalichkin

> Прошу помощи со скачкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/270662/
> Спасибо!


Только это

----------

gsr11 (15.02.2018), klad7777777 (07.02.2018), Masik777 (08.02.2018), myal1969 (09.02.2018), Svetlana_K (12.02.2018), Zlata18 (07.02.2018), алекс33.72 (07.02.2018), Маруся18 (11.02.2018)

----------


## Dim8

Здоровья всем
Помогите скачать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/402048/

Спасибо

----------


## frid

Друзья, поделитесь обработкой печати ценников для *Бух 3.0* (вроде этой - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283566/ ) ну или любой другой.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Друзья, поделитесь обработкой печати ценников для *Бух 3.0* (вроде этой - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283566/ ) ну или любой другой.


Любой другой нету, а вроде этой - есть: http://rgho.st/7DkSqq97z

----------

gsr11 (15.02.2018), Masik777 (09.02.2018), Zlata18 (13.02.2018)

----------


## exitgame

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ннешней печатной формой по ОКУД 0504230 - "Акт о списании материальных запасов" для "Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/87335/

----------


## sewell

Коллеги, не сочтите за наглость, но может кто готов помочь с обработками:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/160238/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/313160/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/?

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Коллеги, не сочтите за наглость, но может кто готов помочь с обработками:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/160238/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/?


http://dropmefiles.com/DnIDT
http://dropmefiles.com/EJMK0

----------

gsr11 (15.02.2018), Masik777 (09.02.2018), sewell (07.02.2018), Zlata18 (13.02.2018)

----------


## HotShot4

Приветствую.

А есть аналогичная версия для обычных форм?

----------


## HotShot4

Имею ввиду внешнюю обработку Диадок 5.21.01 для обычных форм.

----------


## npu

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/656598/

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех !!! Ребята, понадобилась обработка для Розница 2.2  - Расчет Валовой прибыли http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/604264/
Если у кого есть, пожалуйста поделитесь. На Инфостарте нашел ток для 2.0

----------


## strangedeath

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15800/ для УФ для обычных есть а для УФ не нашёл

----------


## Василий03

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696441/ Если у кого есть, пожалуйста поделитесь.

----------


## b13

Люди добрые помогите, кто может :)

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/669712/

----------


## b13

Люди добрые помогите, кто может :)

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/669712/

----------


## b13

И если можно вот эту :blush:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712610/

----------


## tiryukhan

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/87869/ Может есть у кого?	
Внешняя печатная форма ТН для УТ 10.3 (8.1) Буду очень признателен.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/87869/ Может есть у кого?	
> Внешняя печатная форма ТН для УТ 10.3 (8.1) Буду очень признателен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FHpL/ZRdUZiBn5
поройтесь может подберете

----------

borisusman (10.02.2018), tiryukhan (09.02.2018)

----------


## Zlobniy_Bot

Может есть у кого возможность скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729934/

С меня благодарность на пиво :-)

----------


## myal1969

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/93482/ Выгрузка файлов в банк на перечисление зарплаты и открытие счетов - универсальная обработка (txt, xls, dbf)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/93482/ Выгрузка файлов в банк на перечисление зарплаты и открытие счетов - универсальная обработка (txt, xls, dbf)


http://dropmefiles.com/Vf2qV

----------

borisusman (10.02.2018), klad7777777 (12.02.2018), Masik777 (17.02.2018), myal1969 (09.02.2018), Zlata18 (13.02.2018), Zlobniy_Bot (09.02.2018)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать
Печатные формы для документа "Требование-накладная" М-29 (Отчет и ведомость) для Бухгалтерии 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/547982/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729934/

----------

Zlobniy_Bot (09.02.2018)

----------


## AliMualim

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/372518/

----------


## AKR00B

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать

Личная карточка сотрудника (Т-2) в формате А3 для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/564699/

Комплект внешних печатных форм для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/

----------


## x185ta

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень нужно:

Инвентаризация НДС  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/558483/

Отчет "Инвентаризация расчетов"  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197964/

Инвентаризация расчетов с подотчетными лицами http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/255967/

----------


## x185ta

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень нужно:

Инвентаризация НДС  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/558483/

Отчет "Инвентаризация расчетов"  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197964/

Инвентаризация расчетов с подотчетными лицами http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/255967/

----------


## beaster_gs

Помогите пожалуйста нужны отчеты для УТ
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/176720/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/196452/
Заранее благодарю!!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите пожалуйста нужны отчеты для УТ
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/176720/


http://rgho.st/6xJYyBWnV

----------

beaster_gs (12.02.2018), gsr11 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (12.02.2018), Zlata18 (16.02.2018)

----------


## beaster_gs

спасибо огромное!

----------


## AKR00B

> http://dropmefiles.com/XDdbv


может кто нибудь продублировать?

----------

beaster_gs (12.02.2018)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> может кто нибудь продублировать?


Не знаю, какая версия там была выложена, в наличии есть только это: http://dropmefiles.com/LnMav

----------

Zlata18 (16.02.2018)

----------


## AKR00B

> Не знаю, какая версия там была выложена, в наличии есть только это: http://dropmefiles.com/LnMav


там была последняя а эта для 1с7, в любом случае спасибо что откликнулись, Вы случайно не можете скачать  ? Заранее Спасибо!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/564699/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/

----------


## beaster_gs

Уважаемые скажите , есть у кого нить обработка для УТ 10 , чтоб показывала цену закупа, сумму закупа, цену реализации, сумму реализации, и выручку полученную

----------


## AKR00B

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/ нашел
* https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B52e/XZC75AWLT*

ПОМОГИТЕ СКАЧАТЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.
*http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/564699/ Личная карточка в формате А3 для ЗУП 3.1 
*

----------

Borinem (12.02.2018), elamigo (13.02.2018), Kaniman (13.02.2018), lushka (13.02.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (12.02.2018), VeraNiko (12.02.2018), ViktOrlov (12.02.2018), Zlata18 (13.02.2018), Маруся18 (23.02.2018)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уважаемые скажите , есть у кого нить обработка для УТ 10 , чтоб показывала цену закупа, сумму закупа, цену реализации, сумму реализации, и выручку полученную


Может такая
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/267064/

----------


## beaster_gs

да вроде отличный отчет , а ссылку можно где скачать ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> да вроде отличный отчет , а ссылку можно где скачать ?


есть такой
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2cdY/sJzUtttNk

----------

borisusman (14.02.2018), Masik777 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (12.02.2018), Zlata18 (16.02.2018)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> есть такой
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2cdY/sJzUtttNk


или такой
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Vmj/5uV5c5nG2

----------

beaster_gs (12.02.2018), Masik777 (17.02.2018), Svetlana_K (12.02.2018), Zlata18 (16.02.2018)

----------


## beaster_gs

Спасибо ! буду проверять не все поля заполняются , видимо что не так приходуем

----------


## KrotovFSB

Добрый день!
помогите пожалуйста скачать файл Внешняя печатная форма "Производственный отчет" для документа "Отчет производства за смену" УПП 1.3

http://infostart.ru/public/262154/

----------


## ivan_petrov

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/298635/. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## White

Добрый день.
Помогите,пожалуйста, с обработкой. Для корректировки регистра ПФР - отчетность СЗВ стаж. 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/784742/
Спасибо.

----------


## Старый1

Нужна вот такая http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/93119/. Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> помогите пожалуйста скачать файл Внешняя печатная форма "Производственный отчет" для документа "Отчет производства за смену" УПП 1.3
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/262154/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8t5k/ZsuaVAtfd
чем богаты

----------

KrotovFSB (14.02.2018), Zlata18 (16.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Нужна вот такая http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/93119/. Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CK7Q/R4xMXggy5
лень проверять вы уж сами

----------

Zlata18 (16.02.2018)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. выложите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/508018/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день. выложите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/508018/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4VT3/NztaKyzSs
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TUgv/RK3dqYV3S
альтернатива

----------


## abc1970

Подскажите, может у кого есть такое http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384555/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/294540/
Спасибо!

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день! У кого-нибудь есть печать Т-11 из "Разовых начислений" для ЗУП. Срочно понадобилось. Выручите! Спасибо.

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день! Помогите скачать или поделитесь, если есть infostart.ru/public/364550/      (печать Т-11 из "Разовых начислений" для ЗУП). Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! У кого-нибудь есть печать Т-11 из "Разовых начислений" для ЗУП. Срочно понадобилось. Выручите! Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Lyg/xAbCFy5Py
чем могу

----------

klad7777777 (15.02.2018), Kobra206 (14.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018)

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день! У кого-нибудь есть печать Т-11 из "Разовых начислений" для ЗУП 8-3. Срочно понадобилось. Выручите! Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96398/:
> http://dropmefiles.com/9Zqz8
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/:
> http://dropmefiles.com/blPcG


Ой, блин((. Не успел. Перезалейте, пожалста..

----------


## Masik777

> http://dropmefiles.com/4lAVg


Повторите, пожалуйста. Тоже очень нужен. Спасибо огромное.

----------


## Dilivio

Добрый день. выложите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637573/
Работа с кассами онлайн (54 ФЗ) на примере нетиповых конфигураций на платформе 8.1 и 8.2

----------


## Dilivio

Добрый день. выложите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637573/
Работа с кассами онлайн (54 ФЗ) на примере нетиповых конфигураций на платформе 8.1 и 8.2

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Ой, блин((. Не успел. Перезалейте, пожалста..


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96398/: http://rgho.st/8JVmMnlrk
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/: http://dropmefiles.com/XTirK

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/: http://dropmefiles.com/jvhDd

----------

Klimon (23.08.2018), Masik777 (17.02.2018), s142s (21.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018), Zlata18 (16.02.2018), Маруся18 (23.02.2018)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день. выложите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/318248/

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день! Есть у кого нибудь ВПФ акта сверки для УНФ 1.6? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/725404/

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KYyL/Dswn11tAn
Добрый день. выложите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/318248/

----------

Svetlana_K (20.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день. выложите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/318248/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KYyL/Dswn11tAn
ройте

----------

Masik777 (16.02.2018), santa1 (15.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018)

----------


## myal1969

Добрый день! У кого-нибудь есть Выгрузка из ЗУП 3.1 в Бухгалтерию 2.0 документа "Отражение зарплаты в бухучете". http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/   Выручите! Спасибо.

----------


## bagyrat

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужен отчет на МХ-20 для БП 3.0 (любой из http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236372/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/247914/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/255820/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/297278/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509765/).

----------


## garipova2003

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать, после перехода с 2 на 3 кое-что сломалось, необходимо восстановить
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536014/

----------


## Leshii2009

Народ, выгрузка из ЗУп3.1 в БП 2.0 помогите скачать: http://shop.erpgroup.ru/public/730475/  ну или что то подобное. Вынужденно перевелись с ЗУП 2.5 на 3.1, обмен с БП2.0 - в ЗУП 3.1 не предусмотрен, просто беда!

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать, после перехода с 2 на 3 кое-что сломалось, необходимо восстановить
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536014/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BFso/Wq8nwDBt1
может подойдет

----------

Masik777 (16.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018), Маруся18 (23.02.2018)

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день! Помогите скачать для ЗУП 8-3 http://1c83.ru/public/324007/ печать т-11а для Разовых начислений. Очень нужно! Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

версия зуп ?

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать для ЗУП 8-3 http://1c83.ru/public/324007/ печать т-11а для Разовых начислений. Очень нужно! Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/A5Fw/PGHjwRXs5

----------

s142s (21.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018)

----------


## Kobra206

> версия зуп ?


3.1 (3.1.2.445) управляемые формы((

----------


## Kobra206

> версия зуп ?


3.1 (3.1.2.445) управляемые формы((

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/A5Fw/PGHjwRXs5

----------


## druslo

Добрый день, может есть у кого http://infostart.xyz/public/286083/ или http://catalog.1cnik.by/public/42239...slide-to-files любой вариант множественного создания актов сверки?

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, может есть у кого http://infostart.xyz/public/286083/ или http://catalog.1cnik.by/public/42239...slide-to-files любой вариант множественного создания актов сверки?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DZh6/qDyZi8Pf8
подбирайте

----------

druslo (16.02.2018), Masik777 (16.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018)

----------


## Leshii2009

Есть, поделюсь в личке. Такой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/

----------


## Utopia

Нужна обработка эта или подобная... http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/550024/

----------


## uks567

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, срочно надо: 

ЗагрузкаДанныхИзЗУП2541БП2028 _INFOSTART.epf
ВыгрузкаДанныхИзЗУП2541БП2028 _INFOSTART.epf

----------


## sudakov1

ссылка на обработки?
всторенными не получается?

----------


## uks567

Здравствуйте, встроенные выгружают начисление и выплаты, а эти обработки выгружают еще и кадровые документы

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый вечер. Помогите нечто подобным http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561617/, а именно для розницы 2.2


Присоединяюсь. Очень бы нужно было для Розницы 2.2 . Ребят, у кого есть, выложите, пожалуйста.

----------


## sudakov1

> Присоединяюсь. Очень бы нужно было для Розницы 2.2 . Ребят, у кого есть, выложите, пожалуйста.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BoRR/dYY4Pdgez
пробуйте что то вроде этого

----------

Masik777 (19.02.2018), savchenkodenis (19.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BoRR/dYY4Pdgez

----------

Masik777 (19.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018)

----------


## Андрей Морозов

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой "Замена владельца у характеристики номенклатуры" платформа 8.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679366/

----------


## bagyrat

Добрый день, может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/464889/ или любой вариант отчета МХ-20?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/464889/ или любой вариант отчета МХ-20?


Есть такая
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258319/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3xNQ/J6viRQWFc

----------

bagyrat (18.02.2018), Masik777 (19.02.2018), s142s (21.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## bagyrat

Спасибо

----------


## Орлан1983

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с отчетом "Акт сверки взаиморасчетов для 1С:Розница 2.2" платформа 8.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571410/

----------


## Орлан1983

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571410/

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CVFz/R8W3qWuxr

----------


## ir777

Добрый день! Есть ли возможность поделиться вот такой обработкой http://infostart.me/public/89055/ (Акт закупа у физ. лица).

----------


## sudakov1

для чего?

----------


## ir777

1с Бухгалтерия 8.3, внешняя печатная форма.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Есть ли возможность поделиться вот такой обработкой http://infostart.me/public/89055/ (Акт закупа у физ. лица).


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jzom/WBm9r39g5
вроде она

----------

ir777 (18.02.2018), Masik777 (19.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Есть ли возможность поделиться вот такой обработкой http://infostart.me/public/89055/ (Акт закупа у физ. лица).


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jzom/WBm9r39g5
вроде она

----------

ir777 (18.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018)

----------


## AndreyKa888

Прошу помочь скачать с Инфостарта Отчет "Статистическая форма учета перемещения товаров" для типовых конфигураций 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/86250/
Интересует только "Дистрибутив для Управление производственным предприятием 1.2 / 1.3".
Либо может кто-то посоветует, что либо более новой версии.

----------


## AndreyKa888

Прошу помочь скачать с Инфостарта Отчет "Статистическая форма учета перемещения товаров" для типовых конфигураций 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/86250/
Интересует только "Дистрибутив для Управление производственным предприятием 1.2 / 1.3".
Либо может кто-то посоветует, что либо более новой версии.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Прошу помочь скачать с Инфостарта Отчет "Статистическая форма учета перемещения товаров" для типовых конфигураций 1С
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/86250/
> Интересует только "Дистрибутив для Управление производственным предприятием 1.2 / 1.3".
> Либо может кто-то посоветует, что либо более новой версии.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2GVX/4QVrW3vZj

----------

AndreyKa888 (19.02.2018)

----------


## Charles

Ребята, выручайте! :drinks: Прошу скачать:

Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП3.0

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Прошу скачать:
> Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП3.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/


Не самая последняя версия: http://dropmefiles.com/fj0er

----------

Charles (27.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018), Zlata18 (27.02.2018)

----------


## Btt91

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303920/

----------


## vasya2009

Добрый день! Помогите с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/240535/

----------


## Masik777

Всем привет, ребят!. Хорошего дня и настроения. Если у кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста
http://softproc.ru/public/786621/

----------


## sudakov1

> Всем привет, ребят!. Хорошего дня и настроения. Если у кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста
> http://softproc.ru/public/786621/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hBh/D1DEab9hG
может что то подойдет

----------

art31 (20.02.2018), Masik777 (20.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Всем привет, ребят!. Хорошего дня и настроения. Если у кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста
> http://softproc.ru/public/786621/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hBh/D1DEab9hG
может что то подойдет

----------

art31 (20.02.2018), Masik777 (20.02.2018), Svetlana_K (21.02.2018)

----------


## Leshii2009

Выгрузка из ЗУП 3.1 в Бухгалтерию 2.0 документа "Отражение зарплаты в бухучете". http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/
Кому нужно: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6X5L/UwRGmAiYX

----------

apol (20.02.2018), dimonnich (05.03.2018), ichibis (12.04.2018), klad7777777 (20.02.2018), myal1969 (20.02.2018), santa1 (20.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018), Utopia (26.02.2018), Алёныч (20.02.2018)

----------


## Leshii2009

Выгрузка из ЗУП 3.1 в Бухгалтерию 2.0 документа "Отражение зарплаты в бухучете". http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/
Кому нужно: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6X5L/UwRGmAiYX

----------

alex_phantom (25.06.2018), dvla (04.03.2019), ichibis (12.04.2018), klad7777777 (20.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018), Zlata18 (27.02.2018)

----------


## b13

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/119002/ может есть у кого-то, спасибо заранее

----------


## art31

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/617116/ 
Спасибо!

----------


## santa1

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/719346/ версия 2

----------


## FedorRut74

Здравствуйте! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/420278/ (Загрузка иерархии номенклатуры, картинок, штрихкодов, характеристик, доп. реквизитов, цен, поступлений, номен. поставщиков из xls,xlsx,xlsm,ods,ots,csv для УТ 10.3, БП 2.0, УТ 11.1/11.2/11.3, БП 3, КА 2, ERP 2, УНФ 1.6, Розница 2.2)

----------


## FedorRut74

Здравствуйте! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/420278/ (Загрузка иерархии номенклатуры, картинок, штрихкодов, характеристик, доп. реквизитов, цен, поступлений, номен. поставщиков из xls,xlsx,xlsm,ods,ots,csv для УТ 10.3, БП 2.0, УТ 11.1/11.2/11.3, БП 3, КА 2, ERP 2, УНФ 1.6, Розница 2.2)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/119002/ может есть у кого-то, спасибо заранее


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8hpy/DwPMWs52K

----------

b13 (20.02.2018), Masik777 (24.02.2018), Nikolai86r (20.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018), Zlata18 (27.02.2018)

----------


## Nikolai86r

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566975/
Большое спасибо!

----------


## Nikolai86r

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566975/
Большое спасибо!

----------


## Floppi

Добрый день!
Может быть у кого-то есть такая - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449369/
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Floppi

Добрый день!
Может быть у кого-то есть такая - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449369/
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
Заранее спасибо!:)

----------


## Special One

Очистка базы средствами SQL есть у кого-то? Для обычных форм.

Заранее благодарю.

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122546/

----------


## Special One

Очистка базы средствами SQL есть у кого-то? Для обычных форм.

Заранее благодарю.

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122546/

----------


## sudakov1

> Очистка базы средствами SQL есть у кого-то? Для обычных форм.
> 
> Заранее благодарю.
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122546/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hpe4/1LLriN9k9
чем могу

----------

Special One (22.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> Может быть у кого-то есть такая - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449369/
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
> Заранее спасибо!:)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DiNK/T5tpiNxtz
пробуйте

----------

Floppi (21.02.2018), Masik777 (24.02.2018)

----------


## Floppi

Большое спасибо!:good:

----------


## vasya2009

Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть ВПФ  М-29 для БП 3.0

----------


## sudakov1

> Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть ВПФ  М-29 для БП 3.0


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FWxQ/LMQ2DX7FB
через файл открыть

----------

Masik777 (24.02.2018)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Нашел обработки, для моей задачи
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/63315/
или
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/93393/#slide-to-files

Надо изменить данные в контактной информации.

Есть ли у кого то подобное?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Нашел обработки, для моей задачи
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/63315/
или
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/93393/#slide-to-files

Надо изменить данные в контактной информации.

Есть ли у кого то подобное?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Egor5130

> Добрый вечер.
> 
> Нашел обработки, для моей задачи
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/63315/
> или
> http://catalog.mista.ru/public/93393/#slide-to-files
> 
> Надо изменить данные в контактной информации.
> 
> ...


есть только последнее http://rgho.st/6rLZMsmmb

----------

first_may (21.02.2018), Masik777 (24.02.2018), Zlata18 (27.02.2018)

----------


## Egor5130

Глюкануло...

----------


## Egor5130

Добрый вечер!
Поделитесь если есть 
Выявление и работа с неликвидом (залежавшимся товаром) и дефицитом номенклатуры
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/330280/

----------


## first_may

Спасибо.

----------


## first_may

А есть обработка, которая в полях контактной информации, например емайл или телефон, меняла один символ на другой, то есть перевода коретки на пробел, двойные пробелы на один пробел и тд.?

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер.
> 
> Нашел обработки, для моей задачи
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/63315/
> или
> http://catalog.mista.ru/public/93393/#slide-to-files
> 
> Надо изменить данные в контактной информации.
> 
> ...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D86y/d2d1GQpxq
не уверен попытайтесь

----------


## beaster_gs

Помогите пожалуйста с отчетом http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/83910/

----------


## sadrs

Помогите пожалуйста с Создание и Рассылка актов сверок. УТ 10.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637373/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/259787/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175657/
Спасибо заранее

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста с Создание и Рассылка актов сверок. УТ 10.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637373/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/259787/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175657/
> Спасибо заранее


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AkAK/vPaCvQTBo
что то вроде

----------

sadrs (22.02.2018)

----------


## sadrs

Спасибо. Что то похожее- вторая часть вопроса (отправление). Если найдется что то из выше перечисленных, буду благодарен.

----------


## Docdik

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789714/ Заранее Большое спасибо!

----------


## Zokerr

Помогите достать infostart.ru/public/89675, infostart.ru/public/89940, infostart.ru/public/93043, infostart.ru/public/96045

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите достать infostart.ru/public/89675, infostart.ru/public/89940, infostart.ru/public/93043, infostart.ru/public/96045


"Я достаю из широких штанин...
И мне возмущенно кричат: "Гражданин!!!"

http://dropmefiles.com/823175

----------

666Rebel666 (22.02.2018), apol (22.02.2018), Docdik (22.02.2018), Kaniman (22.02.2018), Klimon (22.08.2018), Masik777 (24.02.2018), Zlata18 (27.02.2018), Zokerr (22.02.2018)

----------


## Zokerr

> "Я достаю из широких штанин...
> И мне возмущенно кричат: "Гражданин!!!"


волшебник.... )))

----------


## Docdik

Добрый день! Может кто скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789714/ Помогите пожалуйста,  Заранее Большое спасибо!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Есть обработка по настройке прав доступа:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/14922/

или вот
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/14922/

У кого нибудь она имеется? Или есть более свежая версия для 8.2, 8.3.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## beaster_gs

Здравствуйте , помогите очень нужно  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/83910/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Есть обработка по настройке прав доступа:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/14922/


http://rgho.st/6lSGXbQht




> или вот
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/14922/


http://rgho.st/6lSGXbQht

----------

beaster_gs (23.02.2018), first_may (23.02.2018), fraps2005 (07.03.2018)

----------


## AliMualim

Ребят поделитесь пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637364/     или подобное

----------


## sudakov1

> Ребят поделитесь пожалуйста
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637364/     или подобное


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FWKs/phZ4WvbUn
подбирайте

----------

beaster_gs (03.03.2018)

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Добрый день!! Помогите, плиз, скачать внешнюю форму УПД для УПП.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/780147/
Большое человеческое спасибо

----------


## AliMualim

спасибо, но там нет самой последней версии 981

----------


## AliMualim

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FWKs/phZ4WvbUn
> подбирайте


спасибо, но там нет самой последней версии 981

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!! Помогите, плиз, скачать внешнюю форму УПД для УПП.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/780147/
> Большое человеческое спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HyA1/oYN1YFgtp
удачи

----------

SLK01 (25.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> спасибо, но там нет самой последней версии 981


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9At7/VtLMVar5q
для поступления

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Спасибо большое... А можно еще вот эту УПД
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/

----------


## sudakov1

> Спасибо большое... А можно еще вот эту УПД
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Fm4/4ReH6ozAK
можно

----------

SLK01 (25.02.2018)

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Спасибо большое..
И если не сочтете за наглость.. Плиз, скачайте вот это 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/661867/

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Спасибо большое..
И если не сочтете за наглость.. Плиз, скачайте вот это 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/661867/

----------


## sudakov1

> Спасибо большое..
> И если не сочтете за наглость.. Плиз, скачайте вот это 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/661867/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J9Qw/cnbESDrJH
пробуйте должны работать

----------

SLK01 (25.02.2018)

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Спасибо... Не могу никак понять, ни одна обработка для УПП не подходит (

----------


## FedorRut74

Поделитессь пожалуйста у кого есть "Загрузка номенклатуры из Excel в УТ11, КА 2, ERP 2, Розница 2. Дополнительные реквизиты и сведения, характеристики, картинки, цены, остатки" - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/308474/

----------


## nizuk

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать инструментарий,очень нужны только две компоненты,но они есть в составе всего комплекта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/167865/
Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать инструментарий,очень нужны только две компоненты,но они есть в составе всего комплекта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/167865/
> Заранее, спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4XB7/FLsTPN9Pj
пробуйте

----------

Ankiss (01.03.2018), fraps2005 (07.03.2018), klad7777777 (26.02.2018), Masik777 (27.02.2018), nizuk (25.02.2018), SLK01 (26.02.2018), Svetlana_K (26.02.2018), Wit61 (10.03.2018)

----------


## nizuk

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4XB7/FLsTPN9Pj
> пробуйте


Спасибо огромное.

----------


## nizuk

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4XB7/FLsTPN9Pj
> пробуйте


Спасибо огромное.

----------


## D4445

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646707/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449649/
(нужна Внешняя печатная форма на основе типового Акта об оказании услуг)
Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646707/ 
> (нужна Внешняя печатная форма на основе типового Акта об оказании услуг)
> Заранее, спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Cr1e/sDZCAvfbr

----------

D4445 (26.02.2018), Svetlana_K (26.02.2018), Zlata18 (27.02.2018)

----------


## garipova2003

добрый день! прошу помощи, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/512915/
очень много ведомостей, что бы отправлять по одной!

----------


## Lantra

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/710420/ (правила переноса по документам из ЗУП 2.5 в ЗУП 3.1)

----------


## Xakim74

Привет всем. может кто помочь найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/680901/ для конфы 3.0? буду очень признателен

----------


## b13

Доброе время суток, может есть у кого-то или просто поможет :) Спасибо

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85017/

----------


## b13

Доброе время суток, может есть у кого-то или просто поможет :) Спасибо

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85017/

----------


## akuv

Добрый день, помогите скачать внешнюю печатную форму.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/288679/

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ESCn/WrhDMsAyX

----------

akuv (27.02.2018), bentim (27.02.2018), dovgal_yuriy (25.03.2018), savchenkodenis (01.03.2018), Svetlana_K (28.02.2018)

----------


## akuv

Re: Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.1 и 8.2

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ESCn/WrhDMsAyX 

Спасибо огромное! Бухгалтер доволен как слон.

----------

dovgal_yuriy (25.03.2018), Марина Марк (26.03.2018)

----------


## tranguol

Поделитесь пожалуйста либо этим
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449749/
либо этим
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/545656/ .

----------


## tranguol

Поделитесь пожалуйста либо этим
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449749/
либо этим
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/545656/ .

----------


## Вааася

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4XB7/FLsTPN9Pj
> пробуйте


:good: Спасибо

----------


## exitgame

Добрый день, очень нужен расчетный листок для "Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения". Спасибо
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/545656/

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать две обработки "Выгрузка зарплаты в ГазПром для ЗУП 3.1"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/720309/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555785/

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать две обработки "Выгрузка зарплаты в ГазПром для ЗУП 3.1"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/720309/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555785/

----------


## beaster_gs

Утро доброе , кто может помочь с отчетом по списанию для УТ? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/83910/ или подобный , заранее благодарен

----------


## vip.sergey.mir

Доброе утро, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789281/

----------


## b13

Доброе время суток, подскажите есть у кого акт-сверки по головному контрагенту для ут 10.3, у меня был шифровальщик все зашифровал (( и не могу найти на инфостарте ссылку

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EpBg/2WYHYmNXc

----------

Svetlana_K (28.02.2018), vip.sergey.mir (28.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BQT2/JXcgQVT8z
старенькие

----------

smolen1 (01.03.2018), Svetlana_K (28.02.2018)

----------


## smolen1

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BQT2/JXcgQVT8z
> старенькие


Спасибо! Но на ЗУП 3.1 не работает.

----------


## fraktalov

Здравствуйте. Помогите плз скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/677304/ для унф 1.6. Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## galm

Добрый день! Помогите скачать "Правила обмена ЗУП 3.1 - БП 2.0". http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/

----------


## m.sa

День добрый.
Не нашел здесь или пропустил обработку "Акт сверки с УПД" для ут 10
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/281441/ 
Поделитесь плиз у кого есть.

----------


## m.sa

День добрый.
Не нашел здесь или пропустил обработку "Акт сверки с УПД" для ут 10
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/281441/ 
Поделитесь плиз у кого есть.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> День добрый.
> Не нашел здесь или пропустил обработку "Акт сверки с УПД" для ут 10
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/281441/ 
> Поделитесь плиз у кого есть.


http://dropmefiles.com/2MKy2

----------

m.sa (05.03.2018), Svetlana_K (12.03.2018)

----------


## Kaniman

А есть у кого, обновленная http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/
Закрытие долгов ЗКГУ 3.1 ЗУП 3.1?

----------


## markelli

Помогите скачать обработку https://1c.ruboard.ru/public/87320/
Буду признателен и благодарен))

----------


## Kaniman

А есть у кого, обновленная http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/
Закрытие долгов ЗКГУ 3.1 ЗУП 3.1?

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день!
Может, у кого есть http://infostart.me/public/300887/ - Корректировка границ последовательностей? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, или помогите скачать. Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> Может, у кого есть http://infostart.me/public/300887/ - Корректировка границ последовательностей? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, или помогите скачать. Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7GfH/kswdPXGfh
пробуйте

----------

Svetlana_K (12.03.2018)

----------


## Dimedrol13

Помогите пожалуйста найти обработки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/196348/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/194013/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92226/

----------


## Dimedrol13

Помогите пожалуйста найти обработки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/196348/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/194013/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92226/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста найти обработки
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/196348/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/194013/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92226/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3G2N/UKzZYz4nq
подбирайте

----------

borisusman (11.03.2018), Dimedrol13 (03.03.2018), Luks33@mail.ru (08.03.2018), savchenkodenis (05.03.2018), SLK01 (03.03.2018), Svetlana_K (12.03.2018)

----------


## Dimedrol13

Огромное спасибо

----------


## inems

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322479/
Ввод Поступления товаров и услуг на основании Реализации товаров и услуг

----------


## inems

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322479/
Ввод Поступления товаров и услуг на основании Реализации товаров и услуг

----------


## Evgen_S

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528327/
Срок хранения товара на складах

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать правила переноса проводок ЗУП 3.1 в УПП 1.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/705636/
https://forum.infostart.ru/forum15/topic181960/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/699828/

И может быть есть обработка переноса проводок из ЗУП 3.1 в 1с 7.7 Бухгалтерия.

Спасибо большое.

----------


## mafanaseva

Добрый  день! 
Может быть есть у кого-нибудь  внешняя форма  трудового договора,  лучше в Word.  Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 

Пожалуйста.

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MKhc/1stiDFAqi

----------

Svetlana_K (12.03.2018)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Есть у кого нибудь внешняя печатная форма "Счет на оплату" для 
конфигурации 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.

Буду благодарен.

----------


## beaster_gs

Здравствуйте , помогите очень нужно http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/83910/

----------


## groslav

Дайте http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21985/

----------


## vasya2009

Помогите у кого есть
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/697817/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## sudakov1

> Дайте http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21985/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EPb7/JicjeW3kH
вроде оно

----------

fraps2005 (07.03.2018), Svetlana_K (12.03.2018)

----------


## markelli

Друзья, есть возможность скачать Обработку "Создание приходных накладных из расходных документов"?http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139559/
Или что-то подобное, не хочется создавать заново велосипед. Очень надо))

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Друзья, есть возможность скачать Обработку "Создание приходных накладных из расходных документов"?http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139559/
> Или что-то подобное, не хочется создавать заново велосипед. Очень надо))


Найдено на свалке велосипедов: http://rgho.st/8twKSJzdw

----------

Ankiss (12.03.2018), Svetlana_K (12.03.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер!
> Поделитесь если есть 
> Выявление и работа с неликвидом (залежавшимся товаром) и дефицитом номенклатуры
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/330280/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AM1J/ehHALEk9e
альтернатива

----------

asusx55 (27.03.2018), Egor5130 (04.03.2018), Svetlana_K (09.10.2018)

----------


## groslav

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EPb7/JicjeW3kH
> вроде оно


Благодарю!

----------


## markelli

Зур Рахмат))

----------


## markelli

> Найдено на свалке велосипедов: http://rgho.st/8twKSJzdw


Зур Рахмат))

----------


## frid

Друзья, поделитесь, если у кого есть такой - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566006/

----------


## AliMualim

Помогите у кого есть
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/200241/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## m.sa

Большое спасибо, именно то, что нужно

----------


## smolen1

Добрый день! 
Ищу Трудовой договор для ЗУП 3.1
http://infostart.ru/public/568793/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/604791/
http://infostart.ru/public/378705/
http://infostart.ru/public/669785/
и
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/720309/  выгрузка в газпром для  ЗУП 3.1
Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## beaster_gs

Доброго времени суток. Есть у кого отчет для УТ 10.3 по списанию где документы и суммы желательно? Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго времени суток. Есть у кого отчет для УТ 10.3 по списанию где документы и суммы желательно? Помогите пожалуйста


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hb1T/eW47uPrST
только такой

----------

beaster_gs (05.03.2018), Svetlana_K (12.03.2018)

----------


## beaster_gs

Огромное спасибо !! отлично подходит )

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть у кого
Выгрузка и загрузка табеля учета рабочего времени из ЗУП 3 в Excel
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/515978/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть у кого
Выгрузка и загрузка табеля учета рабочего времени из ЗУП 3 в Excel
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/515978/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## frid

Готов купить за ~250 руб

----------


## frid

> Друзья, поделитесь, если у кого есть такой - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566006/


Готов купить за ~250 руб

----------


## frid

> Друзья, поделитесь, если у кого есть такой - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566006/


Готов купить за ~250 руб

----------


## sudakov1

> Готов купить за ~250 руб


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6nK7/jDuo6Q19J

----------

Ankiss (12.03.2018), fraps2005 (07.03.2018), frid (06.03.2018), SLK01 (09.03.2018), Svetlana_K (12.03.2018)

----------


## frid

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6nK7/jDuo6Q19J


Спасибо. Вопрос решили, благодарность отправлена.

----------


## ermvadim

День добрый, форумчане!
Может есть у кого обработка "заполнение расчетных документов"?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21427/

----------


## AliMualim

Ребято, поделитесь, если у кого есть такой, срочно нужно
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/353234/

----------


## AliMualim

Ребято, поделитесь, если у кого есть такой, срочно нужно
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/353234/

----------


## Bosanya

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку "Поиск и обработка задвоенных штрихкодов"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/200131/

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть у кого
Выгрузка и загрузка табеля учета рабочего времени из ЗУП 3 в Excel
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/515978/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята поделитесь плиз
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/521438/

----------


## sudakov1

> Ребята поделитесь плиз
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/521438/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GE8B/gghsjeBnx
вроде она

----------

AliMualim (07.03.2018), Svetlana_K (12.03.2018), алекс33.72 (11.03.2018)

----------


## klite

Большая просьба помочь с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/546335/

----------


## AliMualim

Спасибо будем пробовать

----------


## AliMualim

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GE8B/gghsjeBnx
> вроде она


нет не она к сожалению

----------


## groslav

Скинте пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/455210/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Скинте пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/455210/


http://rgho.st/6NcNL89DW

----------

borisusman (11.03.2018), Svetlana_K (12.03.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## Старый1

Помогите Пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571410/.

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите Пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571410/.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6iqN/pioEVWx9w

----------

savchenkodenis (12.03.2018), Svetlana_K (12.03.2018), Старый1 (10.03.2018)

----------


## groslav

Если есть у кого что из этого прошу поделится:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/350306/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/516982/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/188170/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15851/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/138830/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/560675/

Благодарю за ранее!

----------


## Powel

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702221/
Если у кого есть, заранее большое спасибо

----------


## Wit61

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать для ЗУП 8-3 http://1c83.ru/public/324007/ печать т-11а для Разовых начислений. Очень нужно! Спасибо.


тоже надо. по старой ссылке недоступно((
Спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> тоже надо. по старой ссылке недоступно((
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LABX/yVhaFyTHT

----------

klad7777777 (12.03.2018), savchenkodenis (12.03.2018), Svetlana_K (12.03.2018), Wit61 (11.03.2018)

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята, помогите скачать, очень надо

Очистка регистра на дату БП3 (Управляемая форма) (для бухгалтерии 3.0)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/421890/

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть у кого  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток дамы и господа.
Помогите пожалуйста найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236894/
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток дамы и господа.
Помогите пожалуйста найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236894/
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> Доброго времени суток дамы и господа.
> Помогите пожалуйста найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236894/
> Заранее благодарен!!!


Дубль, прошу прощения

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> Доброго времени суток дамы и господа.
> Помогите пожалуйста найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236894/
> Заранее благодарен!!!


Доброе утро еще раз.
Нашел файл, вдруг кому пригодиться: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3ATd/SawPSHbfU
Правда там допиливать и допиливать...

----------

Svetlana_K (19.03.2018)

----------


## natadizain

Здравстуйте,нужна обработка заполнение реквизитов по ИНН для 1с 8.2 и 1с 8.3, спасибо!

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> Здравстуйте,нужна обработка заполнение реквизитов по ИНН для 1с 8.2 и 1с 8.3, спасибо!


Есть только расширения. Могу сбросить.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравстуйте,нужна обработка заполнение реквизитов по ИНН для 1с 8.2 и 1с 8.3, спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Da72/ZkyHDNnLH

----------

dovgal_yuriy (25.03.2018), klad7777777 (14.03.2018), mpss09 (18.03.2018), savchenkodenis (15.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018), алекс33.72 (14.03.2018), Марина Марк (26.03.2018), СветаОнила (14.03.2018)

----------


## Lord Senya

А можно еще раз? уже удалили:(

----------


## Lord Senya

> http://dropmefiles.com/usfic


А можно еще куда-то а то уже удалили не успел:(

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Прошу помочь скачать обработки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/688636/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/648052/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Прошу помочь скачать обработки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/688636/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/648052/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## frid

Ребят, есть у кого внешняя ПФ УПД для ут 10.3 ?

----------


## sudakov1

> Ребят, есть у кого внешняя ПФ УПД для ут 10.3 ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6xUb/mvpN9A1pM

----------

Ankiss (27.03.2018), frid (14.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018)

----------


## vlboy

Может кто поделится?
Нужна "Отладка подключаемых обработок"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/573461/

----------


## janus5

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729605/ Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Денис Александрович

Прошу помощи!!!, очень нужна: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527236/

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729605/ Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LABX/yVhaFyTHT

----------

klad7777777 (15.03.2018), NikAntonina (16.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Прошу помощи!!!, очень нужна: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527236/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dmxi/83pHcaXZe

----------

Svetlana_K (19.03.2018)

----------


## krolik123

Помогите скачать обработку Управление пользователями, редакция 3.0. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/396311/
 Может она поможет, Или подскажет кто, из списка каким то образом убрали Администратора. остались только менеджеры у которых почти нет прав. Есть права только на файл - открыть. Вроде как пароль админа известен. Но если вписывать вручную не проходит. Через командную строку тоже не выполняется запуск.

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите скачать обработку Управление пользователями, редакция 3.0. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/396311/
>  Может она поможет, Или подскажет кто, из списка каким то образом убрали Администратора. остались только менеджеры у которых почти нет прав. Есть права только на файл - открыть. Вроде как пароль админа известен. Но если вписывать вручную не проходит. Через командную строку тоже не выполняется запуск.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MphK/D1PvWbBLE
чем могу

----------

klad7777777 (15.03.2018), savchenkodenis (15.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018)

----------


## lenaonly

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/ Нужна справка для ЗУП 3.1 в связи с переходом с 2.5. срочно. Помогите. Спасибо. :blush:

----------


## Galla

Други мои! Нужна оч обработка
http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/...roduct/200472/

----------


## sudakov1

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/ Нужна справка для ЗУП 3.1 в связи с переходом с 2.5. срочно. Помогите. Спасибо. :blush:


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LozK/UQeUuqzEA
вроде того

----------

dovgal_yuriy (25.03.2018), klad7777777 (15.03.2018), lenaonly (14.03.2018), masha_pc (29.03.2018), NikAntonina (16.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018), Марина Марк (26.03.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Други мои! Нужна оч обработка
> http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/...roduct/200472/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JwEV/oanRsqe4f
только такие

----------

klad7777777 (15.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Прошу помочь скачать обработки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/688636/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/648052/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## lenaonly

спасибо, но одна не подходит для данной конфигурации, а другая типовая, как в программе. Нужна с расшифровкой по месяцам и возможностью выбора периода.

----------


## lenaonly

У меня в документе разовые начисления не формируется, пишет Печатная форма недоступна....

----------


## joof

Добрый день!
может кто поможет с 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/512690/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704261/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/241491/
Virrilis3@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток!!!. Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://infostart.ru/public/568793/ - трудовой договор ЗУП 3.1
http://infostart.ru/public/604791/ - трудовой договор ЗУП 3.1
http://infostart.ru/public/378705/ - конструктор трудовой договор ЗУП 3.1
http://infostart.ru/public/720309/ - Выгрузка зп в ГАЗПРОМБАНК ЗУП 3.1

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> может кто поможет с 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/512690/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704261/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/241491/
> Virrilis3@gmail.com
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C5WN/ndxgix9Sy
копайте

----------

afonjak23 (22.03.2018), fraps2005 (24.03.2018), joof (15.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Марина Марк (26.03.2018)

----------


## __irina

Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужна для ЗУП 3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/97957/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужна для ЗУП 3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/97957/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6GWU/diLNCyKuX
пожалуйста

----------

afonjak23 (22.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018), __irina (15.03.2018)

----------


## Evpatiy

Добрый день, друзья.
Скачайте пожалуйста из публикации http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/ - самый верхний файл(Билеты 1-15 (.dt выгрузки))
почта: psilocybe@inbox.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## gds280

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/121814/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/121814/
> Заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mg2c/ZbPBp6v8C
чем богаты

----------

gds280 (22.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018)

----------


## tdm75

Здравствуйте очень нужна отсюда обработка корректировки ндфл)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788067/

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Прошу помочь скачать обработки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/688636/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/648052/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Evangelina

Всем доброго дня!
Срочно нужен вот такой внешний отчет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/668413/
для ЗУП 3.1 Штатное расписание с итогами в иерархии
Или может у кого есть с возможностью настроить иерархию по подразделениям.
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## ВаилийВВ

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hBh/D1DEab9hG
> может что то подойдет


Добрый день, друзья! Почему то уже нет такой страницы, отправьте, пожалуйста, на bas75@yandex.ru

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, друзья! Почему то уже нет такой страницы, отправьте, пожалуйста, на bas75@yandex.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BehX/TMBuCMmjq
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CWwK/AEevYmeYU

----------

Kaniman (19.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018), ВаилийВВ (16.03.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте очень нужна отсюда обработка корректировки ндфл)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788067/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9qdM/sLWwv4Cmo
лень проверять

----------

afonjak23 (22.03.2018), Kaniman (19.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018)

----------


## ВаилийВВ

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BehX/TMBuCMmjq
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CWwK/AEevYmeYU


Огромадно обширнейшее спасибо!

----------


## markelli

Друзья помогите с формой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679232/
Новая форма счета-фактуры и УПД с 01.10.2017 для УТ 10.3.
Заранее буду признателен и повышу вашу карму.

----------


## olgasuh

Помогите ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! 
скачать Формирование потребностей с возможностью выбора периода продаж для анализа для УТ11.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/609415/

----------


## sudakov1

> Друзья помогите с формой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679232/
> Новая форма счета-фактуры и УПД с 01.10.2017 для УТ 10.3.
> Заранее буду признателен и повышу вашу карму.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BbGB/C9xvmtcfr
жду

----------

markelli (17.03.2018), Navarra (17.03.2018), savchenkodenis (19.03.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018)

----------


## markelli

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BbGB/C9xvmtcfr
> жду


Спасибо, спасибо, низкий поклон))

----------


## arseny

Помогите скачать !!!! Очень надо !!!
Генератор диапазона штрихкодов EAN13 для Розницы 2.2
http://infostart.me/public/609478/

----------


## FedorRut74

Люди срочно нужна вот такая обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/331588/

----------


## sudakov1

> Люди срочно нужна вот такая обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/331588/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6x9a/Dr4r4iMvs

----------

Svetlana_K (19.03.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Марина Марк (26.03.2018)

----------


## EVB

Помогите скачать! Очень очень надо!  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/722319/

----------


## klad7777777

Помогите! Очень надо Корректировка данных справки 2-НДФЛ для ИМНС  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/801021/

----------


## Evpatiy

Здраствуйте, скачайте пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/ 
если что почта: psilocybe@inbox.ru
заранее громадное спасибо!

----------


## lenaonly

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LozK/UQeUuqzEA
> вроде того


спасибо, но одна не подходит для данной конфигурации, а другая типовая, как в программе. Нужна с расшифровкой по месяцам и возможностью выбора периода. За небольшое  вознаграждение.

----------


## СветаОнила

Добрый вечер! 

А нет ли у кого последнего модуля Диадок UF.5.24.01

Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Onnistunut

Всем добрый вечер! А существует ли внешняя обработка ФГИС «Меркурий» для Розницы 2.2, которая позволяет обмениваться EDI-сообщениями из учетной системы с ГИС Меркурий для оформления ветеринарных сопроводительных документов ? Впервые тут пишу, могу неверно сформулировать вопрос, прошу прощения:) И где бы можно было бы скачать? Заранее всем благодарность и нижайший поклон!

----------


## exitgame

Доброго времени суток! Очень прошу помочь с обработками:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/292380/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/586313/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/551130/

----------


## Maximus555

Всем привет!
Пожалуйста, помогите достать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/501591/

----------


## collezioni

А есть у кого нибудь обработка печати счета на оплату, из реализации ут10,3, или внешняя печатная форма. Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## __irina

Помогите пожалуйста. Внешняя форма для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/780293/
Заранее благодарная

----------


## Lyuda11

Добрый вечер, скачайте пожалуйста ВПФ УПД за поставщика для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" для БП 2.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/690031/

----------


## vasya2009

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/590837/

----------


## NABius

Добрый День. Поделитесь, пожалуйста обработкой "Универсальный Управленческий Баланс" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85502/ или подобной. Спасибо.

----------


## Froggi Sergio

Доброго вечера ...помогите ..надо край..вот эту обработку.http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789313/?detail=Y

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер, скачайте пожалуйста ВПФ УПД за поставщика для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" для БП 2.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/690031/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Hvn/y9AbQrGBB

----------

Kaniman (22.03.2018), Svetlana_K (26.03.2018)

----------


## tsaplin

Если возможно, прошу помочь скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/755555/ Спасибо.

----------


## collezioni

Помогите скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/356254/

----------


## collezioni

или такую http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/349021/  Проверка контрагентов по ИНН и/или КПП в ФНС или что то похожее для УТ 10

----------


## ermvadim

У кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/341543/
Буду признателен.

----------


## sudakov1

> или такую http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/349021/  Проверка контрагентов по ИНН и/или КПП в ФНС или что то похожее для УТ 10


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LiCm/sJjwffzh3

----------

Kaniman (22.03.2018), savchenkodenis (23.03.2018), Svetlana_K (26.03.2018)

----------


## m.sa

День добрый.
Помогите, может у кого есть обработка diadoc v 5.23.01 OF (обычные формы) и v. UF 5.24.01 ( управляемые формы )
Большое ( нет, огромное ) спасибо.
или на e-mail: m.sa@list.ru

----------


## sudakov1

> У кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/341543/
> Буду признателен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ld7o/Nx627qGDm

----------

Svetlana_K (26.03.2018)

----------


## igorilla

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Mi6/kYQMUGv3o
> может подойдет


Добрый вечер! А вы не могли бы обновить ссылочку? Заранее благодарен

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер! А вы не могли бы обновить ссылочку? Заранее благодарен


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8cBB/dfor5DNVH
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BQjr/Wzd5TBXQG

----------

igorilla (22.03.2018), Svetlana_K (26.03.2018)

----------


## igorilla

Спасибо! Выручили)

----------


## beaster_gs

Доброго времени суток :-)
Подскажите есть такой документ для УТ 10.3 ввод на основании любого документа ?
Буду бесконечно благодарен!

----------


## beaster_gs

Доброго времени суток.
Подскажите есть такой документ для УТ 10.3 ввод на основании любого документа ?
Буду бесконечно благодарен!

----------


## Froggi Sergio

Помогите скачать внеш.печатную форму 2 НДФЛ 2018 для УПП с инфостарта...http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789313/?detail=Y

----------


## b13

Выручите пожалуйста :)

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/118319/
По головному контрагенту

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/628599/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/628599/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## beaster_gs

Доброго времени суток.
Подскажите есть такой документ для УТ 10.3 ввод на основании любого документа ?
Буду бесконечно благодарен!

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго времени суток.
> Подскажите есть такой документ для УТ 10.3 ввод на основании любого документа ?
> Буду бесконечно благодарен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5yqm/xdy4V6mno

----------

Ankiss (27.03.2018), beaster_gs (16.04.2018), Svetlana_K (26.03.2018)

----------


## markelli

Ребята, помогите скачать внешнюю печатную форму Товарного Чека для ЧекаККМ, например, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/73548

----------


## sudakov1

> Ребята, помогите скачать внешнюю печатную форму Товарного Чека для ЧекаККМ, например, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/73548


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GYDa/SpN1n4jFP

----------

grinlawyer (27.07.2018), Svetlana_K (26.03.2018)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
Ни у кого нет обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557217/?
Понимаю, что стОит дорого, но может быть у кого-нибудь завалялась?
Был бы примного благодарен!!! :)

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
> Ни у кого нет обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557217/?
> Понимаю, что стОит дорого, но может быть у кого-нибудь завалялась?
> Был бы примного благодарен!!! :)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/S6qR/v9WmgBq3y
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KJik/hrZLHp6Ki
только дешовые

----------

Kaniman (27.03.2018), Svetlana_K (26.03.2018), vasiliy_09_05 (26.03.2018)

----------


## Oleg20

Доброго всем!
Помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/324803/ или подобным

----------


## Oleg20

Доброго всем!
Помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/324803/ или подобным

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/S6qR/v9WmgBq3y
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KJik/hrZLHp6Ki
> только дешовые


Примного благодарен :vseok:

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго всем!
> Помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/324803/ или подобным


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LpRX/7DLL8uCLu
что то наковырял

----------

Svetlana_K (26.03.2018)

----------


## Oleg20

Спасибо за содействие. Прошу простить за дубль...

----------


## Vyaceslav

> "Обработка выполняет копирование документов "Счет на оплату покупателю" и "Реализация товаров и услуг" *скачать*


Здравствуйте. Не могли бы поделиться обработкой, а то ссылка уже не работает. Очень нужна обработка  для копирования документов в базе из месяца в месяц. Спасибо.

----------


## Vyaceslav

Доброго времени суток всем!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/513602/ очень нужна

----------


## Vyaceslav

> Здравствуйте. Не могли бы поделиться обработкой, а то ссылка уже не работает. Очень нужна обработка  для копирования документов в базе из месяца в месяц. Спасибо.


помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/126665/

----------


## sudakov1

> помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/126665/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KYPm/ncCxZAN1g

----------

666Rebel666 (27.03.2018), Ankiss (27.03.2018), Svetlana_K (27.03.2018), Vyaceslav (27.03.2018)

----------


## b13

Может есть у кого-то?

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527114/

----------


## klad77

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/635146/ - помогите скачать.
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## kosmotello

Может у кого есть "Компонента для работы со сканером штрихкода" модифицированная (scanopos.dll) из 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714025/

----------


## tsaplin

Добрый день!
Очень нужна обработка или что то подобное. Спасибо
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/126226/[/url

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/204143 (Разукрупнение (разделение, дробление) и частичная ликвидация основных средств)Спасибо!!!

----------


## Setufanet

Здравствуйте скиньте пожалуйста на мыло 8937322@gmail.com
одну из этих обработок. Спасибо.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/599174/
или 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/623562/

----------


## Алёныч

Друзья, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/ Правила обмена ЗУП 3.1 - БП 2.0

----------


## anton9999

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/426393/ Комплексная проверка ведения учета в УТ, КА, УПП, ERP, БП, УНФ  может кто поделиться?

----------


## Kaniman

Здравствуйте!
Может есть у кого-нибудь, обработка для свертки базы БП 2.0 (версия 2.0.66.хх) ?

----------


## Navarra

Добрый день! Может кто-то располагает вот такой обработкой?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/369428/
Параметры подключения к Интернет-поддержке пользователей.
Спасибо!

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/792577/  - Загрузка из файла удержаний сотрудников (управляемые формы)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731442/ - Трудовой договор микропредприятия для 1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/669794/  -  Контроль остатков по регистрам накопления с учетом резервов. УПП
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день! Может кто-то располагает вот такой обработкой?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/369428/
> Параметры подключения к Интернет-поддержке пользователей.
> Спасибо!


http://rgho.st/6XxlhsqJr

----------

Ankiss (16.04.2018), GrAn59 (24.11.2018), Leshii2009 (02.04.2018), Navarra (02.04.2018), slady (06.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), ufo13 (13.04.2018)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/

----------


## Lunexufa

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LiCm/sJjwffzh3


Перезалейте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Arwen

Добрый день! 
Очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601698/
Выручите пож-та!
Спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Перезалейте, пожалуйста.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8RDB/LqNxC473j

----------

Lunexufa (04.04.2018), slady (06.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018)

----------


## xeno1979

Очень нужна такая штука http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/643525/ 
и думаю не мне одному. Господа, помогите плизззззззз. ;-)

----------


## xeno1979

Очень нужна такая штука http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/643525/ 
и думаю не мне одному. Господа, помогите плизззззззз. ;-)

----------


## Valerianich

Пожалуйста, скачайте РегламентированныйОтчетСт  атистикаФормаП4НЗ_2018
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587751/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день, у кого нибудь может завалялась подобная обработка?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/302450/

----------


## sudakov1

> Пожалуйста, скачайте РегламентированныйОтчетСт  атистикаФормаП4НЗ_2018
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587751/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D8yv/ptwv7oPeR

----------

slady (06.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), Valerianich (05.04.2018), ViktOrlov (09.04.2018)

----------


## Марина Марк

Добрый вечер, перезалейте пожалуйста ВПФ УПД за поставщика для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" для БП 2.0 . Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер, перезалейте пожалуйста ВПФ УПД за поставщика для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" для БП 2.0 . Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2WQ2/AsBUxMorP
набор

----------

savchenkodenis (05.04.2018), slady (06.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), Марина Марк (04.04.2018)

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый вечер, есть ли у кого ВПФ?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578883/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Прошу помощи в скачивании обработок

Поиск, замена и удаление битых ссылок
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702993/ 

и 

Выгрузка начислений в Альфа-банк
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/157722/


Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> 
> Прошу помощи в скачивании обработок
> 
> Поиск, замена и удаление битых ссылок
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702993/ 
> 
> и 
> 
> ...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JxfA/WwtPX4MdG

----------

Ankiss (16.04.2018), first_may (05.04.2018), savchenkodenis (05.04.2018), slady (06.04.2018), Strafer (13.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

дубль

----------


## Opiumz

Добрый день. Прошу помощи в скачивании обработок:

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793291/

и 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/678495/

Либо любую внешнюю печатную форму с печатью

----------


## StalkerAkella

Доброго времени, буду благодарен

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/552202/

----------


## StalkerAkella

дубль

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго времени, буду благодарен
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/552202/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8nPa/95CupU3So
только остатки может подойдет

----------

slady (06.04.2018), StalkerAkella (05.04.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## slady

Прошу помощи в скачивании обработок
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/168668/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783384/

----------


## slady

Прошу помощи в скачивании обработок
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/168668/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783384/

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день! Кто может поделиться обработкой "Изменение границы последовательности для УПП"

----------


## fraps2005

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/330206/
Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## artem31

> Не самая последняя версия: http://dropmefiles.com/fj0er


Добрый день, перезалейте пожалуйста.

----------


## artem31

> Ребята, выручайте! :drinks: Прошу скачать:
> 
> Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП3.0
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/



Добрый день, перезалейте пожалуйста.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день, перезалейте пожалуйста.


http://rgho.st/72PrhSQTz

----------


## lugo

здрравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/591261/
буду очень благодарен если скините на почту lugokg@gmail.com

----------


## lugo

здрравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/591261/
буду очень благодарен если скините на почту lugokg@gmail.com

----------


## ViktOrlov

> прошу помощи в скачивании вот этой  обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/456806/


http://rgho.st/6Dsq7G542

----------

slady (09.04.2018), Svetlana_K (11.04.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## slady

Ребята может кто скачать ?
Правила обмена 1С7: Комплексная -> 1С8: Комплексная автоматизация 1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783384/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Есть печатные формы "Акты ответственного хранения МХ-1 и МХ-3 для УТ 11.1"
по ссылке
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/460895/

Скажите пажалуйста, а они будут работать для 
1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4


Если да, то прошу помощи скачать. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Есть печатные формы "Акты ответственного хранения МХ-1 и МХ-3 для УТ 11.1"
по ссылке
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/460895/

Скажите пажалуйста, а они будут работать для 
1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4


Если да, то прошу помощи скачать. Заранее спасибо.

Очень прошу помощи

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день,
можете скачать ПФ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/721929/ ?
заранее спасибо

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Прошу помощи скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/460895/

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Прошу помощи скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/460895/

----------


## slady

Может кто помочь скачать 
Загрузка данных в Комплексную 8.2 из Комплексной 7.7 через OLE
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/168668/

----------


## Kazakoff64

Доброе время суток, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186206/
kazakov.balakovo@gmail.com 
Спасибо

----------


## Kazakoff64

Доброе время суток, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186206/
kazakov.balakovo@gmail.com 
Спасибо

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер.
> 
> Прошу помощи скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/460895/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HWYB/wVJ4ZmYNH
проверьте

----------

first_may (10.04.2018), Shuravi74 (13.04.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер.
> 
> Прошу помощи скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/460895/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HWYB/wVJ4ZmYNH
проверьте

----------

first_may (10.04.2018), slady (12.04.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброе время суток, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186206/
> kazakov.balakovo@gmail.com 
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4BQK/pwCV6ZnBs

----------

Kazakoff64 (10.04.2018), slady (12.04.2018), Svetlana_K (11.04.2018)

----------


## Andan

Помогите плз скачать эту обработку "Перенос реализаций как поступлений и наоборот", вопрос очень важный(((


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614223/

Так же очень хотелось бы получить эти правила обмена http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/673289/

:) хэээлп

----------


## scorper22

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать сие чудо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/400269/
Спасибо!

----------


## Kazakoff64

Доброе время суток, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/300091/
kazakov.balakovo@gmail.com 
Спасибо

----------


## paranoja

> Доброе время суток, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186206/
> kazakov.balakovo@gmail.com 
> Спасибо


http://dropmefiles.com/4FAkA
получайте

----------

Kazakoff64 (11.04.2018), Svetlana_K (11.04.2018)

----------


## Kazakoff64

> http://dropmefiles.com/4FAkA
> получайте


Спасибо конечно но я хотел http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/300091/ сообщение выше вашего

----------


## _burb_on_

Доброе время суток, уважаемые форумчане, помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812506/

----------


## slady

Ребята может кто скачать 
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/805923/

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день, можете скачать?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/677035/

----------


## slady

Прошу обработку 
Правила обмена 1С7: Комплексная -> 1С8: Комплексная автоматизация 1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783384/

----------


## lenaonly

Здравствуйте. Кто поможет со справочкой? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/814551/

----------


## Dim8

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/194013/?detail=Y
Заранее спасибо

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день. 
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/194013/?detail=Y
> Заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Tsd/4xxM3CieC

----------

Dim8 (12.04.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте. Кто поможет со справочкой? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/814551/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/81yb/sJrQwMXWW

----------

Ankiss (16.04.2018), bentim (16.04.2018), Kaniman (16.04.2018), lenaonly (13.04.2018), savchenkodenis (16.04.2018), Shuravi74 (13.04.2018), Svetlana_K (19.04.2018), TrinitronOTV (13.04.2018)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/600878/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/

----------


## Старый1

Здравствуйте. Помогите в скачивании вот этой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/463726/
Спасибо.

----------


## Старый1

Здравствуйте. Помогите в скачивании вот этой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/463726/
Спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте. Помогите в скачивании вот этой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/463726/
> Спасибо.


http://rgho.st/7Z5P7sQjW

----------

Ankiss (16.04.2018), savchenkodenis (16.04.2018), slady (16.04.2018), Svetlana_K (19.04.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), Старый1 (14.04.2018)

----------


## Massimmo

Может кто нибудь поделится  http://infostart.ru/public/97700/. Видел тут выкладывали, но файл уже удалили.

----------


## santa1

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537462/

----------


## sudakov1

> Может кто нибудь поделится  http://infostart.ru/public/97700/. Видел тут выкладывали, но файл уже удалили.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7V5c/5UbvKhrf9
типа того

----------

Massimmo (13.04.2018), Svetlana_K (19.04.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## Massimmo

Спасибо. А есть, что-то подобное по Бух 30?

----------


## sudakov1

> Спасибо. А есть, что-то подобное по Бух 30?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AS1z/s7gkD9mUk

----------

Ankiss (16.04.2018), kozavva (19.07.2018), Svetlana_K (19.04.2018)

----------


## Massimmo

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AS1z/s7gkD9mUk


Спасибо

----------


## roman3333

Прошу скачать обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100967/  Спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Прошу скачать обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100967/  Спасибо


Есть только версия 8.4: http://rgho.st/8T4rlxBdg

----------

Kaniman (16.04.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Есть только версия 8.4: http://rgho.st/8T4rlxBdg


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/P2xz/9fHNMrgVL
+9.4

----------

Ankiss (16.04.2018), Kaniman (16.04.2018), Svetlana_K (19.04.2018), ufo13 (25.04.2018), ViktOrlov (14.04.2018)

----------


## mafanaseva

Добрый день! 

Может быть есть у кого-нибудь обработка  для  1с 8.3  поступление из отрицательных остатков на 41,

----------


## ttt_misha

Доброе утро.
Прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/813310/

----------


## ttt_misha

Доброе утро.
Прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/813310/

----------


## mpss09

Здравствуйте
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/87452/

----------


## VeraNiko

Здравствуйте.
Помогите скачать для 1С 8.3 обработку Ошибка "Записи регистра сведений стали неуникальными"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/538465/

----------


## Gral

Помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/790519/

----------


## shkv2

Перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## shkv2

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BbGB/C9xvmtcfr
> жду


перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## sudakov1

> перезалейте пожалуйста


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2WDn/zcTYgoy1W
вроде оно

----------

shkv2 (17.04.2018), Svetlana_K (19.04.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## shkv2

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2WDn/zcTYgoy1W
> вроде оно


Спасибо огромное

----------


## shkv2

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2WDn/zcTYgoy1W
> вроде оно


Спасибо огромное

----------


## VeraNiko

Здравствуйте.
Помогите с обработкой Выгрузка файлов из 1С Бухгалтерии 3.х в файловую структуру. Очень нужна.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619607/
Спасибо.

----------


## collezioni

поделитесь если есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/304301/  Валовая прибыль неотгруженных заказов или что то похожее для ут10

----------


## yures

Приветствую! У кого-нибудь есть обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309116/ Проверка адресов в контактной информации v 2.3?

----------


## yures

> Приветствую! У кого-нибудь есть обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309116/ Проверка адресов в контактной информации v 2.3?


Больше не актуально, ручками все выправил

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! Выложите плиз  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/269771/.Заранее спасибо . или обработки для обновления не типовых конфигураций.

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/661684/ Спасибо

----------


## Lunexufa

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть последний модуль для интеграции 1С УТ 10.3 с контур.диадок?

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте.
Нужна обработка МБ-8 для БП 2.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/351976/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте.
Нужна обработка МБ-8 для БП 2.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/351976/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tsaplin

Такое есть https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Kjp/taj9fChcu

----------


## Трей

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Правила переноса зарплаты из ЗУП 3.0 в Бухгалтерию 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/397545/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Доброго времени суток!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> Правила переноса зарплаты из ЗУП 3.0 в Бухгалтерию 2.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/397545/


http://dropmefiles.com/B4lJR

----------

santa1 (20.04.2018), savchenkodenis (19.04.2018), Трей (19.04.2018)

----------


## Трей

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать,
Или может уже есть у кого-нибудь:
Правила обмена ЗУП 3.1 - БП 2.0 и ЗУП 3.1 - УПП 1.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/

----------


## bullet13

> Доброго времени суток!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать,
> Или может уже есть у кого-нибудь:
> Правила обмена ЗУП 3.1 - БП 2.0 и ЗУП 3.1 - УПП 1.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/


Правила обмена ЗУП 3.1 - БП 2.0 и ЗУП 3.1 - УПП 1.3

----------

dimkeen (08.04.2019), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), Трей (20.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день, может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/661684/ Спасибо


661684

----------

bentim (20.04.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), slady (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Приветствую! У кого-нибудь есть обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309116/ Проверка адресов в контактной информации v 2.3?


309116

----------

root7 (05.11.2018), slady (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (20.04.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> поделитесь если есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/304301/  Валовая прибыль неотгруженных заказов или что то похожее для ут10


304301

----------

root7 (05.11.2018), slady (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте!
> Ни у кого случайно нет? 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/275151/


275151

----------

Ankiss (21.05.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте.
> Помогите скачать для 1С 8.3 обработку Ошибка "Записи регистра сведений стали неуникальными"
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/538465/


538465

----------

Kaniman (21.04.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), VeraNiko (20.04.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Доброе утро.
> Прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/813310/


813310

----------

root7 (05.11.2018), slady (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Спасибо конечно но я хотел http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/300091/ сообщение выше вашего


300091

----------

ikalichkin (20.04.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), slady (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте. Кто поможет со справочкой? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/814551/


814551

----------

cruzo (21.05.2018), gnusmumric (28.04.2018), Kaniman (21.04.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (23.04.2018), slady (23.04.2018), smolen1 (20.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу обработку 
> Правила обмена 1С7: Комплексная -> 1С8: Комплексная автоматизация 1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783384/


783384

----------

gnusmumric (28.04.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (23.04.2018), slady (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Ребята может кто скачать 
> http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/805923/


805923

----------

dmikds (06.06.2018), gnusmumric (28.04.2018), ikalichkin (20.04.2018), Kaniman (21.04.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (23.04.2018), slady (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте уважаемый bullet13
Может быть у вас есть такие формы
http://infostart.ru/public/568793/ Трудовой договор
http://infostart.ru/public/604791/
http://infostart.ru/public/378705/
http://infostart.ru/public/669785/ Универсальная печатная форма Трудового договора на основе шаблона Word для ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731442/ Трудовой договор микропредприятия

----------


## bullet13

> Доброе время суток, уважаемые форумчане, помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812506/


812506

----------

gsr11 (23.07.2018), Kaniman (21.04.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (20.04.2018), turn123 (20.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте уважаемый bullet13
> Может быть у вас есть такие формы
> http://infostart.ru/public/568793/ Трудовой договор
> http://infostart.ru/public/604791/
> http://infostart.ru/public/378705/
> http://infostart.ru/public/669785/ Универсальная печатная форма Трудового договора на основе шаблона Word для ЗУП 3.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731442/ Трудовой договор микропредприятия


568793_604791_378705_669785_731442

----------

Ankiss (21.05.2018), bentim (20.04.2018), cruzo (21.05.2018), Kaniman (21.04.2018), rdilara (06.06.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), santa1 (20.04.2018), savchenkodenis (23.04.2018), slady (23.04.2018), smolen1 (20.04.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (20.04.2018), turn123 (20.04.2018), VeraNiko (20.04.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018), Трей (20.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите плз скачать эту обработку "Перенос реализаций как поступлений и наоборот", вопрос очень важный(((
> 
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614223/
> 
> Так же очень хотелось бы получить эти правила обмена http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/673289/
> 
> :) хэээлп


614223_673289

----------

cruzo (21.05.2018), ForesterDNS (27.06.2018), gnusmumric (28.04.2018), Kaniman (21.04.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), slady (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (20.04.2018)

----------


## santa1

Доброе день, помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/

----------


## bullet13

> Доброе день, помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/


712169

----------

dmikds (06.06.2018), ForesterDNS (27.06.2018), ikalichkin (20.04.2018), Kaniman (21.04.2018), muwa (23.05.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), santa1 (20.04.2018), savchenkodenis (23.04.2018), slady (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), turn123 (20.04.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## 1Cnewbie

Добрый день! Если возможно, очень хотелось бы: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/630456/
Загрузка данных из табличного документа в документ «Операция» (управляемые формы)

В любом случае спасибо!

----------


## santa1

> 712169


Спасибо большое, очень выручили

----------


## santa1

> 712169


Спасибо большое, очень выручили

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Если возможно, очень хотелось бы: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/630456/
> Загрузка данных из табличного документа в документ «Операция» (управляемые формы)
> 
> В любом случае спасибо!


630456

----------

1Cnewbie (21.04.2018), ikalichkin (20.04.2018), Kaniman (21.04.2018), muwa (23.05.2018), root7 (05.11.2018), savchenkodenis (23.04.2018), slady (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (20.04.2018), ViktOrlov (20.04.2018)

----------


## VeraNiko

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать обработку https:infostart.ru/public/175587

----------


## VeraNiko

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать обработкуhttps: //infostart.ru/public/175587/

----------


## VeraNiko

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175587/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175587/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KTCb/3NBBMHAud
типа того

----------

bullet13 (20.04.2018), slady (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), VeraNiko (20.04.2018)

----------


## fedorows

Добрый день! Можно еще раз попросить ссылку на Diadoc1С_UF_5.20.01.epf

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Можно еще раз попросить ссылку на Diadoc1С_UF_5.20.01.epf


rgho
turbobit

----------

Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## СветаОнила

Добрый вечер!

Скачайте, пожалуйста, 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/
для БП

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер!
> 
> Скачайте, пожалуйста, 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/
> для БП


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....498#post499498

----------

tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## СветаОнила

Там есть новая версия

----------


## 1Cnewbie

> 630456


Огромное спасибо!

----------

tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Там есть новая версия


 

Расширение БП3.0 v2.2

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/345667/
Стандартное хранилище настроек

----------


## sergant500

Пожалуйста скачайте. 
Android беспроводной Bluetooth сканер 1D/2D штрихкода и терминал сбора данных для 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672668/
Конфигурация-основа для мобильного приложения - сканер штрихкода (фото сканер и ТСД) + фото. ver 1.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704582/

----------


## sergant500

Пожалуйста скачайте. 
Android беспроводной Bluetooth сканер 1D/2D штрихкода и терминал сбора данных для 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672668/
Конфигурация-основа для мобильного приложения - сканер штрихкода (фото сканер и ТСД) + фото. ver 1.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704582/

----------


## AlexTAP

Добрый день!

Скачайте, пожалуйста, 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/
для БП и ERP (последние)

----------


## AlexTAP

Добрый день!

Скачайте, пожалуйста, 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/
для БП и ERP (последние)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Скачайте, пожалуйста, 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/
> для БП и ERP (последние)


Еще один.

Вы описание читали?



> Внимание. Контур.фокус обновил свой веб-интерфейс и перешел на ajax-запросы
> Расширение в данный момент перестало работать.
> 
> Скачивание временно приостановлено, идет доработка расширения.
> О результатах сообщу чуть позже.


Так что последние:
а) не скачать
б) не работают

----------

slady (24.04.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помочь с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/345667/
> Стандартное хранилище настроек


345667

----------

ForesterDNS (27.06.2018), root7 (18.11.2018), slady (24.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (23.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Пожалуйста скачайте. 
> Android беспроводной Bluetooth сканер 1D/2D штрихкода и терминал сбора данных для 1С
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672668/
> Конфигурация-основа для мобильного приложения - сканер штрихкода (фото сканер и ТСД) + фото. ver 1.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704582/


672668
704582

----------

Dionis74 (13.06.2018), root7 (18.11.2018), slady (24.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день!
> 
> Скачайте, пожалуйста, 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/
> для БП и ERP (последние)


Есть такая http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/
724586

----------

AlexTAP (23.04.2018), anton_xxx (18.10.2018), inems (23.04.2018), slady (24.04.2018), smolen1 (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте Уважаемый bullet13! Помогите пожалуйста скачать данные обработки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/448605/  Заполнение табличной части "Товары" в РТиУ
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/285911/ ТОРГ-13 на внутреннее перемещение с ценами документа "Установка цен номенклатуры"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/327309/ Групповая обработка единиц измерения номенклатуры для УПП 1.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/669794/ Контроль остатков по регистрам накопления с учетом резервов. УПП

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте Уважаемый bullet13! Помогите пожалуйста скачать данные обработки:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/448605/  Заполнение табличной части "Товары" в РТиУ
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/285911/ ТОРГ-13 на внутреннее перемещение с ценами документа "Установка цен номенклатуры"
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/327309/ Групповая обработка единиц измерения номенклатуры для УПП 1.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/669794/ Контроль остатков по регистрам накопления с учетом резервов. УПП


669794_327309_285911_448605

----------

cruzo (30.05.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), smolen1 (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018)

----------


## VarnavovaAlsu

Добрый день, скачайте пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день, скачайте пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/


696746

----------

bentim (24.04.2018), Kaniman (25.04.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Если есть возможность, то прошу ещё вот это:

Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/

Права пользователя на объекты метаданных
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/794473/

Автозагрузка сведений об контрагентах по ИНН с сайта ОГРН (БП 3.0)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/804612/

Универсальный генератор отчетов СКД (Управляемые формы, тонкий клиент)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702221/

----------


## bullet13

> Если есть возможность, то прошу ещё вот это:
> 
> Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.3.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/
> 
> Права пользователя на объекты метаданных
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/794473/
> 
> Автозагрузка сведений об контрагентах по ИНН с сайта ОГРН (БП 3.0)
> ...


335504_794473_702221_804612

----------

Ankiss (21.05.2018), bentim (24.04.2018), cruzo (21.05.2018), Igor_NP (23.04.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), santa1 (23.04.2018), savchenkodenis (27.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (23.04.2018), VUN (24.04.2018), Маруся18 (07.05.2018)

----------


## sewell

Добрый день, коллеги!
Помогите скачать:
Типовой обмен с журналом регистрации - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19915/
Регистрация изменений для обмена, с возможностью сохранения - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/708369/
Восстановление части данных из архива в рабочую базу данных - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/62722/
Перенос объектов 1С - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336213/
Заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------


## sewell

Добрый день, коллеги!
Помогите скачать:
Типовой обмен с журналом регистрации - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19915/
Регистрация изменений для обмена, с возможностью сохранения - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/708369/
Восстановление части данных из архива в рабочую базу данных - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/62722/
Перенос объектов 1С - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336213/
Заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------


## 1Cnewbie

Осмелюсь попросить еще раз, редкий зверь:
Давно обещанная автовесовая 8.Х
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/723244/

----------


## santa1

Добрый день http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/545656/ помогите скачать пожалуйста

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/545656/ помогите скачать пожалуйста


545656

----------

bentim (24.04.2018), cruzo (21.05.2018), Kaniman (25.04.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), santa1 (23.04.2018), savchenkodenis (26.04.2018), slady (24.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), СветаОнила (25.04.2018)

----------


## tsaplin

Поделитесь рабочим расширением v2.3   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083
Спасибо.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу скачать:

Конструктор внешних печатных форм NEW beta (обычные и управляемые приложения!)
КонструкторВПФ_NEW_beta_v4.7.epf	версия 4.7	размер 182,60Kb
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969

Универсальный редактор регистров сведений. 8.3 УФ
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/520025

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста:
Универсальная обработка заполнения табличной части любого документа на основании табличных частей любого документа.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/678230/

----------


## arza

Помогите, пожалуйста
Доходы для целей НДС и налога на прибыль (УПП)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/546358/

----------


## slady

Может у кого есть 
Универсальная обработка по переносу справочников из 1С: 7.7 в 1С: 8.3 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/549204/

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу скачать:
> 
> Конструктор внешних печатных форм NEW beta (обычные и управляемые приложения!)
> КонструкторВПФ_NEW_beta_v4.7.epf	версия 4.7	размер 182,60Kb
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969
> 
> Универсальный редактор регистров сведений. 8.3 УФ
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/520025


535969
520025

----------

alex125it (24.04.2018), bentim (24.04.2018), cruzo (30.05.2018), IPAS (06.02.2019), Kaniman (25.04.2018), mixperez (26.04.2018), muwa (23.05.2018), root7 (19.11.2018), slady (24.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (24.04.2018), vlboy (24.04.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите, пожалуйста
> Доходы для целей НДС и налога на прибыль (УПП)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/546358/


546358

----------

arza (24.04.2018), bentim (24.04.2018), cruzo (30.05.2018), root7 (19.11.2018), slady (24.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Поделитесь рабочим расширением v2.3   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083
> Спасибо.


447083

----------

bentim (24.04.2018), cruzo (30.05.2018), inems (24.04.2018), santa1 (24.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (24.04.2018), tsaplin (24.04.2018), ufo13 (04.05.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018), СветаОнила (25.04.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста:
> Универсальная обработка заполнения табличной части любого документа на основании табличных частей любого документа.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/678230/


678230

----------

cruzo (30.05.2018), Dionis74 (13.06.2018), inems (24.04.2018), IPAS (07.04.2019), Kaniman (25.04.2018), mixperez (26.04.2018), root7 (19.11.2018), santa1 (24.04.2018), savchenkodenis (26.04.2018), slady (24.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста  http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/793479/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/

----------


## VeraNiko

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536028/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/389640/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536028/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/389640/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KTCb/3NBBMHAud
типа того

----------

Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## VeraNiko

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KTCb/3NBBMHAud
> типа того


Добрый день.
При подключении обработки и настройки выдается сообщение: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ДобавитьНаДиск) Что я делаю не так?

----------


## Sagirus

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/248128/

----------


## inems

помогите пожалуйста. 
Загрузка накладных в документы Поступление и Реализация из Эксель 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334603/

----------


## inems

помогите пожалуйста. 
Загрузка накладных в документы Поступление и Реализация из Эксель 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334603/

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/721929/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> помогите пожалуйста. 
> Загрузка накладных в документы Поступление и Реализация из Эксель 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334603/


http://rgho.st/6RbydyWtD

----------

ForesterDNS (27.06.2018), inems (25.04.2018), slady (25.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018), ufo13 (04.05.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> помогите пожалуйста. 
> Загрузка накладных в документы Поступление и Реализация из Эксель 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334603/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7wSJ/THxFjvNE5

----------

ForesterDNS (27.06.2018), inems (25.04.2018), slady (25.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## AlexTAP

Поделитесь рабочим расширением ERP v2.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083
Спасибо.

----------


## Gangster2011

Добрый день помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/797330/ заранее благодарен

----------


## muzzombie

Здравствуйте!
У кого-нибудь есть
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/311757/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/310433/
?

----------


## mixperez

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782329/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782329/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Bdp/kCKVHu3cy

----------

alex_phantom (07.12.2018), mixperez (26.04.2018), savchenkodenis (27.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), ufo13 (04.05.2018), СветаОнила (24.05.2018)

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день, помогите скачать для УТ 11.4 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/780506/

----------


## VeraNiko

Добрый день, помогите скачать для 1С 8.3: http://infostart.me/public/576985/

----------


## F1215

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556011/
 Заранее благодарю

----------


## b13

Доброе время суток
можно такую :)? спасибо
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679283/

----------


## savchenkodenis

Доброе время, может есть у кого такие?
Спасибо!

Акт о списании материальных запасов

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/288679/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/235879/

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброе время, может есть у кого такие?
> Спасибо!
> 
> Акт о списании материальных запасов
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/288679/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/235879/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HEys/L1AGY6cF6
что то похожее

----------

lenaonly (14.06.2018), savchenkodenis (27.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (01.05.2018)

----------


## savchenkodenis

спасибо! вроде есть что надо, далее доделаем.

----------


## zin

Добрый день, помогите скачать для 1С 8.3: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/821391/

----------


## arza

Здравствуйте!
Прошу помочь с обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/259915/
Спасибо.

----------


## Evangelina

Всем доброго утра!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587042/
Стаж работы на предприятии
Или может у кого есть уже такой отчет.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kolesik_

Добрый день !
Помогите скачать : http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/551205/
универсальная обработка констант, Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Evangelina

> Всем доброго утра!
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587042/
> Стаж работы на предприятии
> Или может у кого есть уже такой отчет.
> Заранее спасибо!


Все спасибо! Уже не надо.

----------


## 666Rebel666

Привет.
Помогитя скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537581/

----------


## lfedorchuk

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/158630/
Спасибо

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Прошу помощи скачать для ERP 2
http://1c-book.ru/public/726915/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Нужна помощь в скачивании для ERP 2
http://1c-book.ru/public/726915/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Нужна помощь в скачивании для ERP 2
http://1c-book.ru/public/726915/

----------


## Maxxice

Здравствуте, помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/274339/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## tak_tak777

Перезалейте плиз ссылка не рабочая

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день!  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528033/ помогите скачать - выложите пожалуйста ее... заранее спасибо .

----------


## dewhite2

Добрый день!!! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825452/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/813559/. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
Прошу посодействовать в скачивании вот такой обработки: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/666467/ или ее аналога.
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## modnex

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/249233/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Dim8

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555733/ .Заранее спасибо.

----------


## dvrice

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать что-то из этого:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/705636/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/730475/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать что-то из этого:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/705636/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/730475/
> Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Bpvm/AKZ9D8itY

----------

alex_phantom (18.07.2018), Dionis74 (13.06.2018), Hodorkovskiy (07.08.2018), olegtelec (10.05.2018), savchenkodenis (08.05.2018), slady (10.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), Vladimir557 (26.07.2018)

----------


## dvrice

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## olvika

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста скачать обработку по переносу из КЛАДР в ФИАС:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384725/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## downtaun

ВСем привет. Есть у кого обработка  - "печать договора купли-продажи" для Розницы 2.2 из реализации...

----------


## b13

Доброе время суток, есть у кого обработка "Акт сверки v.3.6" для УТ и УПП любой версии

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день!
Собираемся переходить с УПП в БУ. Может, у кого-нибудь есть правила обмена из УПП в БУ: упп_acc8.xml? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать infostart.ru/public/311757. Спасибо

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Добрый день.
Кто-нибудь уже использует Меркурий? Если есть какие-либо исходники/примеры/обработки_конфигураци по этой теме, например: http://infostart.me/public/672275/ был бы очень признателен, если поделитесь.

----------


## collezioni

Поделитесь кто нибудь  внешней печатной формой счета на оплату  из документа Реализация для УТ10

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> Кто-нибудь уже использует Меркурий? Если есть какие-либо исходники/примеры/обработки_конфигураци по этой теме, например: http://infostart.me/public/672275/ был бы очень признателен, если поделитесь.


http://v8.1c.ru/lawmonitor/lawchange...a-9c702b5d2bac

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> http://v8.1c.ru/lawmonitor/lawchange...a-9c702b5d2bac


Спасибо за ответ.
Я знаю что данный функционал появиться в типовых конфигурациях, но, к сожалению, у меня время до июня не терпит :(
Приходится придумывать велосипед :(

----------


## Maxxice

http://sozd.parlament.gov.ru/bill/275075-7

Почитайте уже принятый законопроект. Внедрение Меркурия перенесли на 01.07.2018!

----------


## zzz111zzz

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/603743/

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть.

----------


## Stonyx

Скачайте пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/693523/
(Расширение конфигурации "Выгрузка в Frontol с признаком расчетов" для 1С:Розница 2.2.7)

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите, где найти обработку замена старых ОКОФ на новые для УПП
Заранее благодарен

----------


## slady

Здравствуйте 
прошу обработку 
Быстрая Книга учета доходов и расходов для комплексной 7.7.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384555/

----------


## Zachem_mne_nik

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/552156/?ID=552156
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Oleg20

Доброго всем! Спасите-помогите...
Внешняя обработка выгрузки прайса в формате XML (для обмена с интернет-магазином), версия2 (8.2)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/324803/

----------


## Сергей6

Здр-те, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/346257/ , заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## collezioni

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/522572/, спасибо заранее!

----------


## croc

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:

Получение кода ФИАС для УПП 1.3 через веб-сервис 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816807/

Подстановка кода ФИАС в больничном листе. ЗУП 2.5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/824899/

Спасибо!

----------


## croc

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:

Получение кода ФИАС для УПП 1.3 через веб-сервис 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816807/

Подстановка кода ФИАС в больничном листе. ЗУП 2.5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/824899/

Спасибо!

----------


## Gral

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать этот отчет, заранее большое спасибо. 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337031/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать этот отчет, заранее большое спасибо. 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337031/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DDXR/cFFHd5x1p

----------

AlexanderTiger (16.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), ufo13 (30.05.2018), YarkoSolnishko (06.06.2018), СветаОнила (24.05.2018)

----------


## myal1969

помогите пожалуйста скачать этот отчет, заранее большое спасибо. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/699811/

----------


## S.shurupov

помогите скачать плиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/126665/

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть отчет ИНВ -17 для БП 2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186292/
и БП 3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/456089/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> помогите скачать плиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/126665/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FCsz/4nWCGBzhQ

----------

Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## AsteriXxX

ищу отчет по неликвидам для Розницы 2

----------


## sudakov1

> помогите скачать плиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/126665/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FCsz/4nWCGBzhQ

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте есть отчет ИНВ -17 для БП 2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186292/
> и БП 3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/456089/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AZ8W/wHEBjtt7d
другие

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
Генератор серийных номеров и печать их в виде штрих-кода
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15264/

----------


## Noob1c

Просьба помочь скачать Акт приема-передачи БП 3.0  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/437171/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/242644/

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
Помощник групповой замены старых кодов ОКОФ (ОК 013-94) основных средств на новые (ОК 013-2014)

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/653875/

Заранее благодарен

----------


## AsteriXxX

Помогите скачать
ABC-XYZ анализ продаж с текущими остатками и отбором по поставщику (1С:Розница 2.2.7)

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825599/

Заранее благодарен

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
> Генератор серийных номеров и печать их в виде штрих-кода
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15264/


Отчет - в свободном доступе, но ежели тяжело зарегиться и скачать, то: http://rgho.st/772Nvt7jN

----------

Dionis74 (13.06.2018)

----------


## roman3333

Здравствуйте помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104534/  и  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/709554/
заранее спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104534/


http://rgho.st/7flK5nVkd

----------

Ankiss (21.05.2018), gnusmumric (18.05.2018), istinnik (24.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), СветаОнила (24.05.2018)

----------


## alexisxxx

Пожалуйста помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/128090/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## inems

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
ВПФ для бухгалтерии 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/311481/

----------


## inems

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
ВПФ для бухгалтерии 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/311481/

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день! Помогите скачать или поделитесь, если есть: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/585199/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541815/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/549740/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/796467/

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/709587/ http://catalog.1c-e.ru/public/606778/ Заранее спасибо

----------


## Kobra206

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/709587/ http://catalog.1c-e.ru/public/172086/ 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Kobra206

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/115816/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public//172086/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/115816/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public//172086/
> Заранее спасибо


http://rgho.st/7ZFMTkVkW или http://rgho.st/82DZTt48s

----------

cruzo (23.05.2018), Kobra206 (19.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/709587/ http://catalog.1c-e.ru/public/606778/ Заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DKhS/98zduNnZu

----------

Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018)

----------


## xdoker

Приветствую.
Народ, выручайте, очень нужна обработка загрузки товаров 1С-Фронтол по ффд 1.05 для ут 10.3!

----------


## xdoker

Приветствую.
Народ, выручайте, очень нужна обработка загрузки товаров 1С-Фронтол по ффд 1.05 для ут 10.3! Благодарю!

----------


## sweet

http://rgho.st/7TZV5ljl8

----------

istinnik (24.05.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018)

----------


## sweet

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
> ВПФ для бухгалтерии 3.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/311481/


http://rgho.st/7TZV5ljl8

----------

Ankiss (21.05.2018), bentim (23.05.2018), Borinem (20.05.2018), bullet13 (24.05.2018), cruzo (30.05.2018), Dionis74 (13.06.2018), inems (20.05.2018), istinnik (24.05.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), SLK01 (25.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), ufo13 (14.07.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## Noob1c

Просьба помочь скачать Акт приема-передачи БП 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/437171/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/242644/ Очень нужно(

----------


## nd_nordik

Прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557217/ ссылки в теме уже не действительны

----------


## 2job

197887 есть у кого?

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557217/ ссылки в теме уже не действительны


557217

----------

Kaniman (23.05.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), root7 (19.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> 197887 есть у кого?


197887

----------

Masik777 (25.06.2018), root7 (19.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/793479/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/

----------


## lobster

Добрый вечер, поделитесь обработкой - групповая печать документов для Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.52) . ЗАРАНЕЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!

----------


## deggg

Воистину выручите господа http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557217/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/127859/ , заранее благодарен !!!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Воистину выручите господа http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/127859/ , заранее благодарен !!!


http://rgho.st/79476TlhB

----------

bullet13 (24.05.2018), cruzo (23.05.2018), Kaniman (23.05.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), SLK01 (25.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте  БП 2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186292/ - по всем счетам бух. учета
и БП 3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/456089/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте  БП 2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186292/ - по всем счетам бух. учета
и БП 3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/456089/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Воистину выручите господа http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557217/  , заранее благодарен !!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9V8J/tThES4dbb

----------

Borinem (24.05.2018), cruzo (23.05.2018), dmikds (06.06.2018), Kaniman (23.05.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), slady (25.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), ufo13 (14.07.2018), ViktOrlov (23.05.2018), Vladimir557 (26.07.2018)

----------


## TheFereouS

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/670486/ Заранее спасибо! Очень нужно

----------


## 2job

огромное спасибо!

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте  БП 2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186292/ - по всем счетам бух. учета
> и БП 3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/456089/
> Заранее спасибо.


186292_456089

----------

Kaniman (24.05.2018), root7 (19.11.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (24.05.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/670486/ Заранее спасибо! Очень нужно


670486

----------

root7 (19.11.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (24.05.2018), YarkoSolnishko (06.06.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый вечер, поделитесь обработкой - групповая печать документов для Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.52) . ЗАРАНЕЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!


140601

----------

root7 (19.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), TrinitronOTV (24.05.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Просьба помочь скачать Акт приема-передачи БП 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/437171/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/242644/ Очень нужно(


437171_242644

----------

Dionis74 (13.06.2018), root7 (19.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), TrinitronOTV (24.05.2018)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/793479/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/793479/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/


793479_527493

----------

cruzo (30.05.2018), Kaniman (24.05.2018), Navarra (04.07.2018), root7 (19.11.2018), santa1 (24.05.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), slady (25.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (24.05.2018), vlboy (24.05.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь:
1. Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML (для управляемых форм) с отбором
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/332025/
2. Отладка обработок заполнения или создания связанных объектов для конфигураций 1С: Предприятия 8.2/8.3 на БСП (Управляемое приложение). Версия 1.2.7
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141765
3. Консоль заданий (Управляемые формы)   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/617615/
4. Униформальная консоль запросов  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/834800/

----------


## koloboc74

Может кто поделится: последний модуль ДИАДОК UF

----------


## JBoy

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783022/

----------


## sudakov1

> Прошу помочь:
> 1. Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML (для управляемых форм) с отбором
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/332025/
> 2. Отладка обработок заполнения или создания связанных объектов для конфигураций 1С: Предприятия 8.2/8.3 на БСП (Управляемое приложение). Версия 1.2.7
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141765
> 3. Консоль заданий (Управляемые формы)   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/617615/
> 4. Униформальная консоль запросов  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/834800/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H24R/Pipad3v7s

----------

bullet13 (24.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), TrinitronOTV (25.05.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783022/


783022

----------

JBoy (29.05.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), ViktOrlov (25.05.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помочь:
> 4. Униформальная консоль запросов  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/834800/


834800

----------

cruzo (30.05.2018), Kaniman (24.05.2018), muwa (29.05.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (25.05.2018), ViktOrlov (25.05.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## rehaw

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/339261/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/339261/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J4Hw/dXksLVox8

----------

kozavva (17.06.2018), lenaonly (14.06.2018), rehaw (24.05.2018), slady (28.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), ViktOrlov (25.05.2018)

----------


## ereynion

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/718589/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## SweetDreams

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/506884/

----------


## AlexTAP

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/
Расширение ERP v2.1

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/
> Расширение ERP v2.1


447083_Расширение ERP v2.1

----------

AlexTAP (24.05.2018), slady (28.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), ViktOrlov (25.05.2018), Zlata18 (25.05.2018)

----------


## SweetDreams

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/506884/

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/380787/  (если можно то который АнализЗаказовПокупателейУ  Т_v2.erf)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/563313/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449369/
Уж прижало сильно. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## alex_phantom

Ой! Нечаянно. Удалите

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите!
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/380787/  (если можно то который АнализЗаказовПокупателейУ  Т_v2.erf)


То. что есть: http://rgho.st/7259Q9SnP

----------

alex_phantom (25.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H24R/Pipad3v7s


Спасибо, может у кого получится помочь актуальными версиями:

1. Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML (для управляемых форм) с отбором
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/332025/
2. Отладка обработок заполнения или создания связанных объектов для конфигураций 1С: Предприятия 8.2/8.3 на БСП (Управляемое приложение). Версия 1.2.7
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141765

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
> http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/506884/


506884

----------

Dionis74 (13.06.2018), JBoy (29.05.2018), Kaniman (25.05.2018), Kobra206 (25.05.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), slady (28.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), TrinitronOTV (25.05.2018), Vladimir557 (26.07.2018), YarkoSolnishko (06.06.2018)

----------


## koloboc74

Может кто поделится: последний модуль ДИАДОК UF

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите!
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/380787/  (если можно то который АнализЗаказовПокупателейУ  Т_v2.erf)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/563313/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449369/
> Уж прижало сильно. Спасибо заранее.


(если можно то который АнализЗаказовПокупателейУ  Т_v2.erf) - 380787
449369_563313

----------

alex_phantom (25.05.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), slady (28.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте уважаемый bullet13, помогите пожалуйста с этими обработками:

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/823735/ очистка кэш
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/824899/ ФИАС для ЗУП 2.5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816807/ Получение кода ФИАС для УПП 1.3 через веб-сервис 1С обработка
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384725/ конфа ФИАС
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/822372/ Заполнение уникального номера по ФИАС в документе для ЗУП

----------


## bullet13

> Спасибо, может у кого получится помочь актуальными версиями:
> 
> 1. Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML (для управляемых форм) с отбором
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/332025/
> 2. Отладка обработок заполнения или создания связанных объектов для конфигураций 1С: Предприятия 8.2/8.3 на БСП (Управляемое приложение). Версия 1.2.7
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141765


332025_141765

----------

AlexanderTiger (25.05.2018), asupsam (01.03.2019), cruzo (30.05.2018), darkvett13 (17.06.2018), Kaniman (25.05.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), NikAntonina (25.05.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (25.05.2018), ufo13 (07.08.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## santa1

Помогите скачать пожалуйста  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/834800/

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/834800/


834800

----------

AlexanderTiger (25.05.2018), santa1 (25.05.2018), slady (28.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте уважаемый bullet13, помогите пожалуйста с этими обработками:
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/823735/ очистка кэш
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/824899/ ФИАС для ЗУП 2.5
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816807/ Получение кода ФИАС для УПП 1.3 через веб-сервис 1С обработка
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384725/ конфа ФИАС
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/822372/ Заполнение уникального номера по ФИАС в документе для ЗУП



823735_824899_816807_384725_822372

----------

AlexanderTiger (25.05.2018), Ankiss (31.05.2018), Kaniman (25.05.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), santa1 (25.05.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), slady (28.05.2018), smolen1 (25.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), TrinitronOTV (25.05.2018), ViktOrlov (25.05.2018)

----------


## Bahus87

Граждане-бандиты, нужна помощь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/263097/ (нужны оба файла). Заранее благодарствую ;)

----------


## alex_phantom

Спасибо!
забыл ещё вот это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/329816/

----------


## shmakov84

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
Монитор заказов ver 3.5.3 для УТ 10.3, УТдУ 2.3, УТПдУ, УПП 1.2
http://infostart.ru/public/14190/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь с:
[БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta
файл СверткаИПереносБП_БП30_v6.3.8.4  .epf,	версия 6.3.8.4,	размер 168,85Kb
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/
и
Проверка наличия неудержанного НДФЛ. ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/828410/

----------


## sudakov1

> Спасибо!
> забыл ещё вот это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/329816/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8qBb/V3bLMy46T
аналог

----------

alex_phantom (25.05.2018), bullet13 (25.05.2018), slady (28.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Добрый день.

Очень нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/835540/

Помогите, пжста.

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день.
> 
> Очень нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/835540/
> 
> Помогите, пжста.


835540

----------

AlexanderTiger (25.05.2018), cruzo (30.05.2018), ikalichkin (25.05.2018), NikAntonina (25.05.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), santa1 (25.05.2018), sewell (29.05.2018), slady (28.05.2018), SLK01 (25.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (25.05.2018)

----------


## Alexey_Alex

> 835540


ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

Borinem (25.05.2018), dmb6083 (25.05.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
> Монитор заказов ver 3.5.3 для УТ 10.3, УТдУ 2.3, УТПдУ, УПП 1.2
> http://infostart.ru/public/14190/


14190

----------

AlexanderTiger (25.05.2018), Ankiss (31.05.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помочь с:
> [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta
> файл СверткаИПереносБП_БП30_v6.3.8.4  .epf,	версия 6.3.8.4,	размер 168,85Kb
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/
> и
> Проверка наличия неудержанного НДФЛ. ЗУП 3.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/828410/


509628
828410

----------

Ankiss (31.05.2018), cruzo (30.05.2018), dmb6083 (25.05.2018), dmikds (06.06.2018), Kobra206 (29.05.2018), ludanli43 (28.05.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), santa1 (26.05.2018), slady (28.05.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (25.05.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## inems

Помогите пожалуйста: 
Ввод Поступления товаров и услуг на основании Реализации товаров и услуг
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322479/

Ввод поступления на основании реализации. Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/426958/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста: 
> Ввод Поступления товаров и услуг на основании Реализации товаров и услуг
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322479/
> 
> Ввод поступления на основании реализации. Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/426958/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AAB2/2tHvCfoT5

----------

Dionis74 (13.06.2018), Kaniman (25.05.2018), Klimon (23.08.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), nasha4 (13.11.2018), slady (28.05.2018), SLK01 (25.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018)

----------


## alex_phantom

Спасайте!
Автоматическое заполнение (расчёт) "Сведения о стажах" ЗУП 3.1 - 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/352270/
если можно то "Расширение конфигурации ЗУП 3.1 с сообщением" ну или без сообщения, но для 3.1
Спасибо вам!

----------


## santa1

Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825556/

----------


## Bahus87

> Граждане-бандиты, нужна помощь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/263097/ (нужны оба файла). Заранее благодарствую ;)


Очень надо. Извиняюсь за дублирование.

----------


## sudakov1

> Очень надо. Извиняюсь за дублирование.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KWSG/x1Twn3pek
аналоги

----------

Bahus87 (28.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с отчетом.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/332224/

----------


## AlexTAP

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста
Печать непроведенных документов УТ 11, ERP и КА 2 [Расширение] http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/828144/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь:
1. Асинхронная запись и чтение файла без использования модальных методов и временных файлов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812886/
2. Конструктор внешних печатных форм NEW beta (обычные и управляемые приложения!), версия 4.8, размер	182,80Kb
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969/

----------


## pups23

У кого-нибудь есть такое?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/591658/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236732/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/715380/

----------


## pups23

У кого-нибудь есть такое?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/591658/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236732/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/715380/

----------


## koloboc74

Может кто поделится: последний модуль ДИАДОК UF

----------


## collezioni

ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА СКАЧАТЬ  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833372/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь:
Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.4.10, размер 	197,85Kb
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помочь:
> Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.4.10, размер 	197,85Kb
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/


335504

----------

cruzo (30.05.2018), JBoy (29.05.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), slady (31.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), TrinitronOTV (28.05.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА СКАЧАТЬ  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833372/


833372

----------

root7 (20.11.2018), slady (31.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), Vladimir557 (26.07.2018)

----------


## santa1

Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825556/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Если есть возможность скачать:
1. Асинхронная запись и чтение файла без использования модальных методов и временных файлов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812886/
2. Конструктор внешних печатных форм NEW beta (обычные и управляемые приложения!), версия 4.8, размер	182,80Kb
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969/

----------


## collezioni

Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/837766/  и   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/352270/
Спасибо!

----------


## Afftor

Люди добрые , помогите скачать пожлуйста  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186347/

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята помогите скачать, очень надо:
наценка товаров
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/444528/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Ребята помогите скачать, очень надо:
> наценка товаров
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/444528/


http://rgho.st/7s4RWhpBQ

----------

alex_phantom (29.05.2018), AliMualim (30.05.2018), bentim (29.05.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), slady (31.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (30.05.2018), Vladimir557 (26.07.2018), YarkoSolnishko (06.06.2018)

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день! Можете скачать? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528033/
или может есть какой нибудь аналог для УФ?

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/20861/ Загрузка акта сверки взаиморасчетов поставщика из Excel, спасибо!

----------


## andiv21

Всем привет, очень нужна
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/813869/
Счет на оплату с колонками "Вес, Объем". УТ 10.3
спасибо заранее если кто поможет

----------


## gea81

> Может кто поделится: последний модуль ДИАДОК UF


Diadoc1C_UF_5_25_01

----------

bullet13 (30.05.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), slady (31.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (30.05.2018), Zlata18 (01.06.2018), СветаОнила (01.06.2018)

----------


## koloboc74

> Diadoc1C_UF_5_25_01


Огромное человеческое СПАСИБО !!!!

----------


## koloboc74

[QUOTE=gea81;501632

Огромное человеческое СПАСИБО !!!!

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825556/


825556

----------

fraps2005 (05.06.2018), rdilara (06.06.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), santa1 (30.05.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), slady (31.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (30.05.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Если есть возможность скачать:
> 1. Асинхронная запись и чтение файла без использования модальных методов и временных файлов
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812886/
> 2. Конструктор внешних печатных форм NEW beta (обычные и управляемые приложения!), версия 4.8, размер	182,80Kb
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969/


812886
535969

----------

bentim (30.05.2018), cruzo (30.05.2018), dmb6083 (30.05.2018), ichibis (29.06.2018), Merlin1975 (30.05.2018), muwa (05.06.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), santa1 (30.05.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), slady (31.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (30.05.2018), TrinitronOTV (30.05.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018), СветаОнила (01.06.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/20861/ Загрузка акта сверки взаиморасчетов поставщика из Excel, спасибо!


20861

----------

Gal_S (30.05.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), slady (31.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Можно скачать вот это:
1. Реестр регламентированных отчетов 6-НДФЛ по всем организациям и обособленным подразделениям. Контроль удержанного НДФЛ. ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/661823/
2. Рабочий стол администратора/программиста на управляемой форме
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/239307/
3. Запросник на управляемых формах
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295356/

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/94783/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/94783/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HWYB/wVJ4ZmYNH

----------

santa1 (30.05.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

[QUOTE=TrinitronOTV;501651]Можно скачать вот это:
1. Реестр регламентированных отчетов 6-НДФЛ по всем организациям и обособленным подразделениям. Контроль удержанного НДФЛ. ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/661823/
2. Рабочий стол администратора/программиста на управляемой форме
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/239307/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BTep/sKkho7jS9

----------

ikalichkin (31.05.2018), Klimon (23.08.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BTep/sKkho7jS9


У вас старая версия, в новой исправлены ошибки. Хотелось бы получить файл размером 	39,68Kb из-за исправлений ошибок

----------

Larco (31.05.2018)

----------


## Larco

Уважаемый,ссылка не работает.можете обновить?

----------


## AlexTAP

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста
Печать непроведенных документов УТ 11, ERP и КА 2 [Расширение] http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/828144/
Перепроведение документов с перезаполнением запасов http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/383646/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста
> Печать непроведенных документов УТ 11, ERP и КА 2 [Расширение] http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/828144/
> Перепроведение документов с перезаполнением запасов http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/383646/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KzQ2/cXg2wB2c6
старенькая

----------


## AlexTAP

Такая есть. Нужна посвежее.

----------


## Hurricon

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619741/
Очень нужно.

----------


## Hurricon

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619741/
Очень нужно.

----------


## ruiner2012

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/791076/
Есть у кого?

----------


## santa1

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619741/
> Очень нужно.


https://yadi.sk/d/xJW7Z0gC3WjD2S вроде того что вы ищите, пользуюсь этой обработкой очень удобная

----------

Kobra206 (01.06.2018), kozavva (19.07.2018), slady (01.06.2018), tak_tak777 (03.06.2018)

----------


## Hurricon

> https://yadi.sk/d/xJW7Z0gC3WjD2S вроде того что вы ищите, пользуюсь этой обработкой очень удобная


Действительно очень удобно. Спасибо. Вы меня очень сильно выручили.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Действительно очень удобно. Спасибо. Вы меня очень сильно выручили.


Эта выложенная версия не актуальная и в ней есть ошибки, например (цитата из публикации http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/):
"Изменения от 2017-12-23: 
Исправление ошибки редактирования записей независимого регистра сведений (создавались новые записи, а существующие не удалялись)"

----------

Merlin1975 (31.05.2018)

----------


## santa1

> Эта выложенная версия не актуальная и в ней есть ошибки, например (цитата из публикации http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/):
> "Изменения от 2017-12-23: 
> Исправление ошибки редактирования записей независимого регистра сведений (создавались новые записи, а существующие не удалялись)"


Меня выручает данная обработка, других все ровно нет. Если у вас есть более лучшая то поделитесь, думаю многим пригодится

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Меня выручает данная обработка, других все ровно нет. Если у вас есть более лучшая то поделитесь, думаю многим пригодится


К сожалению в наличии нет, ищу обновленную

----------


## StalkerAkella

никто не выручит?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/680265/

----------


## Gal_S

помогите скачать http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/649687/ ЗУП.3 Взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками. Бухгалтерское сальдо. и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/604277/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/604277/ Анализ заработной платы (для сравнения остатков и оборотов в ЗУП 3.1 и БП 3.0 по счету 70)  . Спасибо!

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/119941/ 
4-тая строчка : Помощник перехода с системы 1С 7.7 конфигурации "Торговля и склад" на 1С 8.x "Управление торговлей" 11.x (Полная версия)
Спасибо!

----------


## garipova2003

Добрый вечер! может, кто поможет! буду очень благодарна! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/170854/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер! может, кто поможет! буду очень благодарна! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/170854/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Kg3a/KQ4FBSchL

----------

bullet13 (01.06.2018), ForesterDNS (27.06.2018), slady (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## zin

можно ссылку пож-та http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/730058/

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619741/
> Очень нужно.


619741

----------

Ankiss (16.06.2018), dmb6083 (01.06.2018), Kaniman (01.06.2018), lenaonly (14.06.2018), lushka (08.06.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), santa1 (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), TrinitronOTV (01.06.2018), ufo13 (07.08.2018), Vladimir557 (26.07.2018), Маруся18 (25.06.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> никто не выручит?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/680265/


680265

----------

666Rebel666 (01.06.2018), AlexanderTiger (01.06.2018), bentim (06.06.2018), cruzo (05.06.2018), Kaniman (01.06.2018), kozavva (19.07.2018), lenaonly (14.06.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), santa1 (01.06.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), StalkerAkella (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), TrinitronOTV (01.06.2018), Vladimir557 (26.07.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## xaza

Добрый день! Интересует http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/345395/ *Очередь печати для ККМ. Обработки для подключения онлайн-касс к 1С 8.*
У кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## bullet13

> Можно скачать вот это:
> 1. Реестр регламентированных отчетов 6-НДФЛ по всем организациям и обособленным подразделениям. Контроль удержанного НДФЛ. ЗУП 3.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/661823/
> 2. Рабочий стол администратора/программиста на управляемой форме
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/239307/
> 3. Запросник на управляемых формах
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295356/


295356
239307
661823

----------

666Rebel666 (01.06.2018), AlexanderTiger (01.06.2018), alex_phantom (01.06.2018), Ankiss (16.06.2018), bentim (06.06.2018), cruzo (05.06.2018), Kaniman (01.06.2018), Kobra206 (01.06.2018), lenaonly (14.06.2018), Lord Senya (22.06.2018), lushka (08.06.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), santa1 (01.06.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), SLK01 (02.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), TrinitronOTV (01.06.2018), Маруся18 (07.06.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Очень прошу скачать, ввиду исправленной *ошибки* в данной публикации
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/ "Универсальная обработка "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)"
файл: Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления 8.2-8.3 (УФ).epf, размер 22,79Kb

----------


## zin

мож-но ссылку пож-та http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/730058/

----------


## bullet13

> Очень прошу скачать, ввиду исправленной *ошибки* в данной публикации
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/ "Универсальная обработка "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)"
> файл: Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления 8.2-8.3 (УФ).epf, размер 22,79Kb


359844

----------

Ankiss (16.06.2018), cruzo (05.06.2018), Kaniman (01.06.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (30.06.2018), TrinitronOTV (02.06.2018), ufo13 (07.08.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> мож-но ссылку пож-та http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/730058/


730058

----------

cruzo (05.06.2018), Kaniman (01.06.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), savchenkodenis (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), Vladimir557 (26.07.2018), zin (01.06.2018)

----------


## zin

мож-но ссылку пож-та http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/790906/

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи:
Путевые листы грузовых, легковых автомобилей, спец. автомобилей, строительной техники (v.1.4.4).
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи:
Путевые листы грузовых, легковых автомобилей, спец. автомобилей, строительной техники (v.1.4.4).
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/

----------


## borattro

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/250314/ или у кого есть подобные решения по переходу с 1с77 бухгалтерия на 1с3.0.
Очень надо.
Спасибо

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день . Спасибо всем кто мне помог. Если не трудно помогите еще раз скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/539291/

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день . Спасибо всем кто мне помог. Если не трудно помогите еще раз скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/539291/

----------


## bullet13

> Здравия!
> Прошу помощи:
> Путевые листы грузовых, легковых автомобилей, спец. автомобилей, строительной техники (v.1.4.4).
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/


696704

----------

AlexanderTiger (04.06.2018), Ankiss (16.06.2018), Dionis74 (13.06.2018), ForesterDNS (27.06.2018), fraps2005 (05.06.2018), kozavva (17.06.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), Merlin1975 (04.06.2018), nasha4 (13.11.2018), Navarra (04.07.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tomstas (24.09.2020), Vladimir557 (26.07.2018), СветаОнила (09.06.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день . Спасибо всем кто мне помог. Если не трудно помогите еще раз скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/539291/


539291

----------

AlexanderTiger (04.06.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), Vladimir557 (26.07.2018), YarkoSolnishko (06.06.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> мож-но ссылку пож-та http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/790906/


790906

----------

AlexanderTiger (04.06.2018), Ankiss (16.06.2018), bentim (06.06.2018), cruzo (05.06.2018), Kaniman (05.06.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), santa1 (04.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018), zin (04.06.2018), Маруся18 (25.06.2018)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276090/ - Правила конвертации из УПП 1.3. в БП 3.0

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276090/ - Правила конвертации из УПП 1.3. в БП 3.0


276090

----------

AlexanderTiger (04.06.2018), cruzo (05.06.2018), Kobra206 (05.06.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), smolen1 (04.06.2018)

----------


## arza

Доброе утро.Помогите с обработкой. Спасибо.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/259915/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь с обработкой:
Менеджер стандартных настроек 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825136/
и
Сравнение данных из разных источников (1С 8, SQL, CSV/TXT/DBF/XLS/XML, табличный документ)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581794
версия 8.2.26, размер 111,55Kb

----------


## shmakov84

Помогите , пожалуйста, скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/267372/

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята, помогите скачать, очень срочно надо!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/633344/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите , пожалуйста, скачать:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/267372/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HyFo/EnMPoEzTh

----------

kozavva (19.07.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), shmakov84 (04.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018)

----------


## raid3000

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/327433/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать: 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/327433/
> Заранее благодарю!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JETS/VxnTFV5d5
полная

----------

raid3000 (04.06.2018), savchenkodenis (04.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## sergant500

Добрый день. Можно скачать:

Пример обмена данными через веб-сервисы
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/621516/

Рабочее место менеджера по продажам
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537316/

----------


## sergant500

Добрый день. Можно скачать:

Пример обмена данными через веб-сервисы
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/621516/

Рабочее место менеджера по продажам
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537316/

----------


## raid3000

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JETS/VxnTFV5d5
> полная


Спасибо, но подобная не совсем удовлетворяет, т.к. требуется именно с разбивкой по месяцам.

----------


## mafanaseva

Добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста скачать  Конструктор трудовых договоров WORD для типовой конфигурации 1C: Зарплата и управление персоналом 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать 


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537665/ Договор оказания услуг и акт выполненных работ для ЗУП 3.0

Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## smolen1

> Добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста скачать  Конструктор трудовых договоров WORD для типовой конфигурации 1C: Зарплата и управление персоналом 3.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/


Вот тут выкладывали https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....705#post499472

----------

mafanaseva (05.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## b13

Может есть у кого-то? Или что-то похожее. Спасибо заранее :)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/415406/

----------


## smolen1

> Может есть у кого-то? Или что-то похожее. Спасибо заранее :)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/415406/


http://rgho.st/84t2zKBF6

----------

b13 (05.06.2018), Kobra206 (18.06.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), savchenkodenis (06.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## inems

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
Подбор материалов в документ Требование-накладная с расчетной ценой (сумма/количество) БП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557353/

----------


## Ramza

Помогите, пожалуйста, в скачивании обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/604891/ или любого другого калькулятора грузоперевозок

----------


## bagyrat

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать Формирование операций внутреннего перемещения с МЦ.04 на МЦ.04 (МЦ.02 на МЦ.02),
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640727/ или любую другую аналогичную для Бухгалтерии 3.0. Спасибо заранее :)

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите с обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/193712/

----------


## JBoy

помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/525806/

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/138731/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/138731/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/59ze/9dVeu23p2

----------

Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), Маруся18 (25.06.2018)

----------


## zin

можно ссылку http://buh.ruboard.ru/1s-obrabotki/o...nnosti-554640/

----------


## Коловорот

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/817219/
Обмен с СУФД (Федеральным казначейством) для Бухгалтерии 2.0 и 3.0
Интересует версия; Клиент банк СУФД (ФК) для Бух 3.0.epf

----------


## Коловорот

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/817219/
Обмен с СУФД (Федеральным казначейством) для Бухгалтерии 2.0 и 3.0
Интересует версия; Клиент банк СУФД (ФК) для Бух 3.0.epf

----------


## V_MOL

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/428489/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## V_MOL

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/428489/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь:
Удобная выгрузка зарплаты в формат CSV для Сбербанк Бизнес Онлайн (ЗУП 3.1)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/791076/

Менеджер стандартных настроек 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825136/

Сравнение данных из разных источников (1С 8, SQL, CSV/TXT/DBF/XLS/XML, табличный документ)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581794
версия 8.2.26, размер 111,55Kb

----------


## rdilara

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Унифицированная форма Т-3 Штатное Расписание с Сотрудниками
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/225616/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/183174/
Они хоть и заявлены для ЗУП 2.5, хочется подсмотреть и сделать для 3.1.
А может у кого есть такая обработка сразу для ЗУП З.1

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> Унифицированная форма Т-3 Штатное Расписание с Сотрудниками
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/225616/
> или
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/183174/
> Они хоть и заявлены для ЗУП 2.5, хочется подсмотреть и сделать для 3.1.
> А может у кого есть такая обработка сразу для ЗУП З.1


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/w6kq/tCPk9un3P
удачи

----------

rdilara (06.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Друзья всем добра!!!
Помогите скачать обработку: Счет на оплату покупателю с печатями и скидками для УТ 10.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/645540/
Заранее спс.!!!

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Друзья всем добра!!!
Помогите скачать обработку: Счет на оплату покупателю с печатями и скидками для УТ 10.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/645540/
Заранее спс.!!!

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556292/
Спасибо!

----------


## V_MOL

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/428489/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста, с печатной формой М-11 с подписями: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/349053/

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258319/ - Материальный отчет MX-20 v0.5 для бухгалтерии 3.0.44 и выше, версия 0.5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/264163/ - МатериальныйОтчет_в5 версия 5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/582604/ - Отчет о движении ТМЦ. Бухгалтерия 3.0, версия 0.2
Спасибо.

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258319/ - Материальный отчет MX-20 v0.5 для бухгалтерии 3.0.44 и выше, версия 0.5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/264163/ - МатериальныйОтчет_в5 версия 5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/582604/ - Отчет о движении ТМЦ. Бухгалтерия 3.0, версия 0.2
Спасибо.

----------


## JBoy

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/81644/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/81644/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N9Gp/CYCsbRqVq

----------

JBoy (13.06.2018), slady (10.07.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (30.06.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018)

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обработку ВПФ: Счет на оплату покупателю с печатями и подписями 
Договор поставки и спецификацию
для УТ 10.3
Заранее спс.!!!

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обработку ВПФ: Счет на оплату покупателю с печатями и подписями 
Договор поставки и спецификацию
для УТ 10.3
Заранее спс.!!!

----------


## alex_phantom

Ну помогите скачать!
Ну очень надо.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556292/
Спасибо!

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/820743/

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/820743/

----------


## bagyrat

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать Формирование операций внутреннего перемещения с МЦ.04 на МЦ.04 (МЦ.02 на МЦ.02),
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640727/ или любую похожую для Бухгалтерии 3.0. Спасибо заранее

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте. Слёзно прошу с вот этим: 
Конвертация данных 1С:Предприятие 7.7 «Торговля и Склад» 9.2 в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 «Розница» 2.0. Типовые конфигурации
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/103263/
Конструктор трудовых договоров WORD для типовой конфигурации 1C: Зарплата и управление персоналом 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/
Благодарю.

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте. Слёзно прошу с вот этим: 
Конвертация данных 1С:Предприятие 7.7 «Торговля и Склад» 9.2 в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 «Розница» 2.0. Типовые конфигурации
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/103263/
Конструктор трудовых договоров WORD для типовой конфигурации 1C: Зарплата и управление персоналом 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/
Благодарю.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте. Слёзно прошу с вот этим: 
> Конвертация данных 1С:Предприятие 7.7 «Торговля и Склад» 9.2 в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 «Розница» 2.0. Типовые конфигурации
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/103263/
> Конструктор трудовых договоров WORD для типовой конфигурации 1C: Зарплата и управление персоналом 3.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/
> Благодарю.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Liv/d8CV1uqKV

----------

DenisVich (11.06.2018), gsr11 (22.07.2018), Kaniman (10.06.2018), lekhaplaton (15.06.2018), lenaonly (13.06.2018), savchenkodenis (14.06.2018), schwarz001100 (21.11.2018), slady (10.07.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (30.06.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018), Zlata18 (01.07.2018), Маруся18 (25.06.2018)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте. Слёзно прошу с вот этим: 
> Конвертация данных 1С:Предприятие 7.7 «Торговля и Склад» 9.2 в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 «Розница» 2.0. Типовые конфигурации
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/103263/


http://rgho.st/8WZZFWlSr

----------

DenisVich (11.06.2018), gsr11 (22.07.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## vasya2009

Помогите может у кого  есть Форма М-29 (Отчет и ведомость) для БП 3.0
Как вот здесь:  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/547982/

----------


## alex_phantom

Ну помогите скачать два отчёта!
Очень надо.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556292/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/80090/
Спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Ну помогите скачать два отчёта!
> Очень надо.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/80090/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lw6c/bNAJHSHj4

----------

alex_phantom (11.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018)

----------


## alex_phantom

Ай спасиба дарагой!
Вот бы ещё http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556292/
Ценыб тебе небыло.

----------


## sudakov1

> Ай спасиба дарагой!
> Вот бы ещё http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556292/
> Ценыб тебе небыло.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BoWT/hsGYpS3SE

----------

alex_phantom (12.06.2018), gsr11 (22.07.2018), lekhaplaton (15.06.2018), Masik777 (25.06.2018), savchenkodenis (14.06.2018), slady (10.07.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), Маруся18 (25.06.2018)

----------


## DenisVich

С праздником всех! Помогите вот с этой БЕСПЛАТНОЙ обработкой. Примного благодарен. Sudakov1 отдельное спасибо.
[FREE] Универсальная обработка загрузки данных в регистры сведений и справочники (можно через буфер из Excel)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/534301/

----------


## Kaniman

Здравствуйте! Может кто скачал уже и поделиться
"Подписка на билеты на ЧМ по футболу 2018"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/845886/

----------


## БСергей

Добрый день! Может кто-нибудь помочь, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782678/ до 3.1.5. а если обе было бы прекрасно

----------


## V_MOL

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/428489/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята очень надо, прошу еще раз
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/633344/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/820743/

----------


## sniperpavel13

Добрый день помогите с отчетом!!!!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825575/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/813559/
или 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/634201/
Спасибо

----------


## janus5

Здравствуйте! Очень нужно 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/799399/ 
или 
http://1c-soft.it-terminal.ru/public/788029/
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## vasl_00

По умолчанию Re: Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.1 и 8.2
Прошу! 54-ФЗ: Онлайн-кассы для 1С 7.7
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/603118/

----------


## vasl_00

Здравствуйте! Очень нужно 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/603118/ 
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## ignorant

Очень нужны примеры печати из подсистемы БСП
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/502742/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303564/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Очень нужны примеры печати из подсистемы БСП
> http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/502742/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303564/
> 
> Заранее спасибо!



Шаблон обработки ТАКСИ v 1.15 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dq9K/Wbxg56ZMA

----------

bentim (17.06.2018), ignorant (14.06.2018), santa1 (14.06.2018), slady (10.07.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), tak_tak777 (30.06.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018)

----------


## t15-y

Зравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/305892/ последнюю 1.3.5

----------


## sudakov1

> Зравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/305892/ последнюю 1.3.5


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3F72/vGZLqz6Vr

----------

bentim (17.06.2018), ForesterDNS (11.08.2018), Kaniman (16.06.2018), klad7777777 (21.06.2018), slady (10.07.2018), SLK01 (20.06.2018), Svetlana_K (21.06.2018), t15-y (14.06.2018), tak_tak777 (30.06.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018), Маруся18 (25.06.2018)

----------


## 666Rebel666

добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/733588/

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Прошу помощи скачать
Универсальный редактор объектов V_3

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/552368/

----------


## vit_ussur

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541854/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## V_MOL

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/428489/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Protey79

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555733/... Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## 101c

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: *http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/462685/*

----------


## Zin65

ожно ссылку пож-та http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646412/

----------


## _kr0t_

Здравствуйте! Очень нужно 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/616828/
и
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/326363/

----------


## Fedor545

Добрый вечер,

Пожалуйста, если получится: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704672/

----------


## Fedor545

Добрый вечер,

Пожалуйста, если получится: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704672/

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток!!! Есть ли у кого-нибудь возможность помочь скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825770/ - Личная карточка сотрудника (Т-2) с учетом индексации заработка
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## savchenkodenis

может есть у кого? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336610/
Шаблон внешней печатной формы

----------


## savchenkodenis

может есть у кого? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336610/
Шаблон внешней печатной формы

----------


## cruzo

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:

Распознавание телефонных звонков с помощью речевых технологий Yandex SpeechKit
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/721095/

Интеграция 1С с SIP телефонией, или CRM за 3 рубля.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/287807/

Подключение к API телефонии ЭНФОРТА
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714513/

http-сервисы для интеграции 1С и облачной телефонии (на примере Sipuni)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825491/

----------


## zmf2005

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:

Виртуальная клавиатура для управляемых форм.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295722/

----------


## zmf2005

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:

Виртуальная клавиатура для управляемых форм.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295722/

----------


## anluca

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать, срочно надо: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/395545/
Расшифровка базы по Основным средствам для расчета налога на имущество по 2-му и 
3-му разделам декларации "Авансы по налогу на имущество" 2017 для управляемых приложений.

----------


## anluca

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать, срочно надо: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/395545/
Расшифровка базы по Основным средствам для расчета налога на имущество по 2-му и 
3-му разделам декларации "Авансы по налогу на имущество" 2017 для управляемых приложений.

----------


## COnsu1l

Добрый день! 
Нет ли у кого данной обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/802068/
Спасибо

----------


## Mortalus

Камрад помогающий, да не оскудеет твоя рука!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/355099/

----------


## paranoja

вот есть какая то делал кому то глянь https://dropmefiles.com/UIrkS

----------

Mortalus (25.06.2018)

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/717444/
http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/437505/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704916/

Спасибо!

----------


## exitgame

Добрый день! Прошу помочь с внешней печатной формой Отчет о розничных продажах http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/685066/
Спасибо!

----------


## lenaonly

Добрый день. поможет кто с обработкой по корректировке выплаты ЗП http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/843962/   :blush:  ?

----------


## Zin65

здравствуйте может есть у кого нибудь ссылка на http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/852187/

----------


## Kobra206

Здравствуйте! Может кто-нибудь поделиться http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/655800/    - Эмулятор ККТ с передачей данных для УПП? очень надо...

----------


## lenaonly

И вот эту, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627218/

----------


## Mortalus

Народ может скинемся на доступ в инфостар да скачаем?

----------


## Shuravi74

Добрый день.Поделитесь, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/182088/ Безмерно благодарна заранее

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.Поделитесь, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/182088/ Безмерно благодарна заранее


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NK4k/wZsZqVWpu
вроде аналоги

----------

Kobra206 (02.07.2018), kozavva (11.07.2018), Svetlana_K (11.07.2018), tak_tak777 (30.06.2018)

----------


## shmakov84

Помогите пожалуйста скачать Справка к Инв 17
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578926/

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте форумчане. Помогите с Доработка Розницы 1 ред. под использование онлайн-касс. Спасибо.

----------


## DenisVich

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/643525/

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712486/

----------


## Larco

здравствуйте,уважаемые.пом  огите с обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/529986/.Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Larco

здравствуйте,уважаемые.пом  огите с обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/529986/.Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## copier

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать: http://infostart.ru/public/407819/
Очень нужно.
Спасибо!

----------


## 200383

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать ДиректБанк: автоматическая загрузка и разбор банковских выписок по расписанию для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/854416/

----------


## xeno1979

> Здравствуйте форумчане. Помогите с Доработка Розницы 1 ред. под использование онлайн-касс. Спасибо.


https://yadi.sk/d/vunkXWFv3YX2m3

Но, оптимальный вариант подцеплять онлайн кассы внешними обработками.

----------

Mebius777 (29.06.2018), Svetlana_K (11.07.2018)

----------


## Mebius777

DenisVich Присоединяюсь к проблеме. Для старых УТ 10.2-10.3 8.1 требует внесений изменений. Вот как бы это найти. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/847515 Спасибо.

----------


## Mebius777

Могу поделиться вот эти
ФЗ-54 Подключение фискальных регистраторов с ФН по TCP. Доработка Розницы 1.0. Обработка обслуживания Штрих-М для драйверов версии 4.13
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/580988/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/12sW/VB2u3Lvdi

----------

RuslanSW (19.07.2018), slady (10.07.2018)

----------


## Zachem_mne_nik

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/401646/
Спасибо!

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать Вариант отчета "Полный свод начислений, удержаний и выплат (Банк, Касса)" ЗУП.3.1  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/787880/  и Полный свод начислений, удержаний, выплат (Банк, Касса). ЗУП 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537369/  Спасибо!

----------


## rtweerer

https://infostart1c.pp.ua/public/602310/

Помогите скачать групповую выгрузку налоговых в XML

----------


## ViktOrlov

> https://infostart1c.pp.ua/public/602310/
> 
> Помогите скачать групповую выгрузку налоговых в XML


http://rgho.st/6fG7lcKM2

----------

Svetlana_K (11.07.2018)

----------


## @net

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/690031/

----------

O-MEGA (03.07.2018)

----------


## kolesik_

Ищу ВПФ Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 для БП 2.0, поделитесь у кого есть,
или помогите скачать с : http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/639841/

Заранее благодарен !

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Ищу ВПФ Счет-фактура с 01.10.2017 для БП 2.0, поделитесь у кого есть,
> или помогите скачать с : http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/639841/


https://dropmefiles.com/liycR - это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/, может, что-то подойдет.

----------

kolesik_ (03.07.2018), Svetlana_K (11.07.2018)

----------


## kolesik_

> https://dropmefiles.com/liycR - это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674878/, может, что-то подойдет.


Спасибо огромное ! нашел что искал :))))

----------


## syr3000

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого нибудь ATOLkkt.epf версии 2.10 или свежее? Заранее большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Muntik

Помогите скачать : http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/852958/

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть у кого очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/843962/

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

добрый день, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/803699/

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

добрый день, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/803699/

----------


## kotelnikova

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти эту обработку
http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/623562/
Благодарю!

----------


## slavak82

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой подключения Онлайн ККМ Атол 30ф к 1С 8.1/8.2

----------


## Masik777

В архиве папка installer  Там запускаешь 32 или 64 windows64-setup. Когда все установится - смотришь на устройства. Появятся 2 порта. ( Где COM - LPT)
Запускаешь драйвер обслуживания ККТ. Поиск оборудования. Ну и так далее. Думаю, что уже знаешь. А я тут умничаю))) Если не знаешь - пиши. Вот обработка и дрова для Атол 30 https://yadi.sk/d/zmS255fl3Yp3LZ

----------


## Masik777

На Атоловском сайте много есть чего.

----------

slavak82 (13.07.2018)

----------


## Skr_An

Но если старая база 8.1 и еще нет универсального драйвера в БСП то не взлетит. В этом случае кроме обработки возьми последний релиз ут 10.3 и вытащи оттуда все модули где упоминается ККТ.

----------

slavak82 (13.07.2018)

----------


## borattro

Уважаемые сограждане, помогите обработками по переносу из Камин "Расчет Заработной платы 2.0" в ЗУП 3.0
Спасибо!

----------


## borattro

Уважаемые сограждане, помогите обработками по переносу из Камин "Расчет Заработной платы 2.0" в ЗУП 3.0 (2.5)
Спасибо!

----------


## alex_phantom

Добрый день! Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556017/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556330/
Спасибо!

----------


## OLEG_B

Прошу теперь и я 
Помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/797243/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/545406/

----------


## Masik777

Ребят, всем привет! Очень срочно понадобилось http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/570367/
Если есть у кого - буду очень благодарен. Нужно из УТ10.3 перенести все в Розницу 2.2

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Ребят, всем привет! Очень срочно понадобилось http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/570367/


http://rgho.st/8slVxd5yn

----------

gsr11 (22.07.2018), Masik777 (10.07.2018), savchenkodenis (23.07.2018), slady (10.07.2018), Svetlana_K (11.07.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018)

----------


## Masik777

Виктор, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! Жму руку настоящего друга.

----------


## kaduk

Добрый день, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/193541/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kaduk

Добрый день, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/193541/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/193541/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Kb2r/53Zud6F4U

----------

Ankiss (08.08.2018), cruzo (19.07.2018), istinnik (11.07.2018), kaduk (10.07.2018), SLK01 (12.07.2018), Svetlana_K (11.07.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018)

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать Вариант отчета "Полный свод начислений, удержаний и выплат (Банк, Касса)" ЗУП.3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/787880/ и Полный свод начислений, удержаний, выплат (Банк, Касса). ЗУП 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537369/ Спасибо!

----------


## ruiner2012

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/719318/
Есть у кого? Пользовался?
Интеграция ЭВОТОР и 1С: Розница

----------


## Gal_S

Хотелось бы http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/853451/ Пример использования REST API Яндекс Диска

----------


## ruiner2012

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/807936/
Есть у кого? 

Добавление колонок с данными "Остаток", "Закупочная Цена" и "Розничная Цена" в справочник "Номенклатура". 1С: Розница 2.2

----------


## savchenkodenis

День добрый, может есть кто поделится для ознакомления?
** http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664004/

Создание штрихкодов номенклатуры + остатки + цены

Спасибо.

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Очень срочно понадобилось
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/
Поделитесь кто может, или пишите в личку условия ,,,НАДО ОЧЕНЬ

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Очень срочно понадобилось
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/
Поделитесь кто может, или пишите в личку условия ,,,НАДО ОЧЕНЬ

----------


## repina

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/690031/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## repina

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/690031/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556017/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556330/
Спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

Всем доброго дня и хорошего настроения! Очень понадобилась http://1c-book.ru/public/655538/
У кого может есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Или на почту - maxnal@list.ru Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

Называется  - Обработка для загрузки в 1С Розница2.2 номенклатуры (характеристики не используются) с ценой и штрихкодами из файла MS Excel

----------


## Masik777

> Называется  - Обработка для загрузки в 1С Розница2.2 номенклатуры (характеристики не используются) с ценой и штрихкодами из файла MS Excel


Спасибо всем. Уже не надо. Купил.

----------


## __irina

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку для Розницы 2.2 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/647494/

----------


## __irina

Буду благодарна

----------


## deggg

Требуется для творческих изысков http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/376261/ . Да не оскудеет рука дающего .

----------


## lushka

Может есть у кого, поделитесь. 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197816/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/638025/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Centrator

Доброго всем! Может у кого-то есть обработка для платформы 8.3 для подключения онлайн-кассы Штрих-М? С ног сбился уже. Вроде как есть на дисках ИТС, но вытягивать 6 гигов ради этой обработки :(((( Буду очень признателен!

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/803699/
Спасибо!

----------


## ermvadim

Джентльмены!
Нужны внешние печатные формы ПКО и РКО для УТ 10.3!
Помогите бедному одмину)

----------


## ermvadim

Джентльмены!
Нужны внешние печатные формы ПКО и РКО для УТ 10.3!
Помогите бедному одмину)

----------


## bogdan51

Друзья! Помогите с любой внешней печатной формой,в которой реализована отправка по эл.почте.
Спасибо.

----------


## bogdan51

Друзья! Помогите с любой внешней печатной формой,в которой реализована отправка по эл.почте.
Спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Джентльмены!
> Нужны внешние печатные формы ПКО и РКО для УТ 10.3!
> Помогите бедному одмину)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GRZY/BYjBDoNw1

----------

slady (31.07.2018), Svetlana_K (20.07.2018)

----------


## Fltr

> Друзья! Помогите с любой внешней печатной формой,в которой реализована отправка по эл.почте.
> Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Doqk/CUMNQ3aQk

----------

Kobra206 (25.07.2018), slady (31.07.2018)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> Друзья! Помогите с любой внешней печатной формой,в которой реализована отправка по эл.почте.
> Спасибо.


Добрый, писал обработку. Может отправлять даже с 8.1 (где не реализована передача писем через https).
Может пригодиться
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dw6W/AWeJ9Nr4m
Если будут вопросы - пишите :)

----------

cruzo (19.07.2018), gsr11 (25.07.2018)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> Добрый, писал обработку. Может отправлять даже с 8.1 (где не реализована передача писем через https).
> Может пригодиться
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dw6W/AWeJ9Nr4m
> Если будут вопросы - пишите :)


Сорри, не обновил ссылку :)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JJJ2/HuJcx9DQ7

----------

cruzo (19.07.2018), gsr11 (25.07.2018), slady (31.07.2018), Svetlana_K (20.07.2018)

----------


## slavak82

Может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/361353/ или что то подобное
Большое спасибо

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> Может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/361353/ или что то подобное
> Большое спасибо


Держи :)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JSXf/Fue64oGnv

----------

gsr11 (22.07.2018), Masik777 (19.07.2018), RuslanSW (19.07.2018), slady (31.07.2018), slavak82 (19.07.2018), stnx (23.07.2018), Svetlana_K (20.07.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018)

----------


## bogdan51

> Сорри, не обновил ссылку :)
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JJJ2/HuJcx9DQ7


Извините,но по этой ссылке обработка Проведение по партиям. Я застрял на реализации в доп.печатной форме отправку по эл.почте. В списке на отправку доп.печатная форма появляется,но письмо не генерируется.

----------


## ermvadim

Благодарю, добрый человек!!!

----------


## bogdan51

> Сорри, не обновил ссылку :)
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JJJ2/HuJcx9DQ7


Извините,но по этой ссылке обработка Проведение по партиям. Я застрял на реализации в доп.печатной форме отправку по эл.почте. В списке на отправку доп.печатная форма появляется,но письмо не генерируется.

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> Извините,но по этой ссылке обработка Проведение по партиям. Я застрял на реализации в доп.печатной форме отправку по эл.почте. В списке на отправку доп.печатная форма появляется,но письмо не генерируется.


Сорри, отправил только механизм отправки (не прочитал, что необходима печатная форма). Сейчас поковыряюсь в своих обработках

----------

gsr11 (25.07.2018)

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех и хорошего дня!!!))
Перенесли номенклатуру из УТ10 в Розницу. Много бардака. Помогите с этой штукой - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664662/  Или что то такое, чтобы убрать пробелы и очень длинные наименования. Для Розница 2.2  Спасибо.

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день! Может у кого-нибудь есть отчет для ЗУП "Анализ отработанного времени"? Или помогите скачать что-нибудь из этого:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/523500/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/572306/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/721888/ 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Может у кого-нибудь есть отчет для ЗУП "Анализ отработанного времени"? Или помогите скачать что-нибудь из этого:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/523500/ 
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K69s/ud8q7Tj9t

----------

artem31 (05.08.2018), Kaniman (19.07.2018), Kobra206 (19.07.2018), kozavva (23.07.2018), Svetlana_K (20.07.2018), Zlata18 (25.07.2018)

----------


## Masik777

> Приветствую всех и хорошего дня!!!))
> Перенесли номенклатуру из УТ10 в Розницу. Много бардака. Помогите с этой штукой - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664662/  Или что то такое, чтобы убрать пробелы и очень длинные наименования. Для Розница 2.2  Спасибо.


Чота не везуха севодня...))  Ни у кого нет ?? Работа стоит....(((

----------


## deggg

Да не оскудеет рука дающего . http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/376261/   (необходима для документации разработки , потомки будут благодарны) Заранее ГРОМАДНОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## virtusxp

здравствуйте , заранее благодарен http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/294327/

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> здравствуйте , заранее благодарен http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/294327/


Есть аналоги
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N7PP/GQRTWDt8f
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AFZM/RnRrTGVDf
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/McYt/SibbWkpTA

----------

gsr11 (25.07.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> Добрый день! Может у кого-нибудь есть отчет для ЗУП "Анализ отработанного времени"? Или помогите скачать что-нибудь из этого:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/523500/ 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/572306/ 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/721888/ 
> Заранее спасибо.


Есть только первая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6ryd/FVgfDTREk

----------

gsr11 (25.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), Zlata18 (25.07.2018)

----------


## al_kon

Здравствуйте! Понадобился отчет - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/395545/ - Расшифровка по Основным средствам для расчета налога на имущество по 2-му и 3-му разделам декларации "Авансы по налогу на имущество". Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## gsr11

Доброго времени! "Помогите допилить"   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/361353/ 
Колонки в файле: Марка (Бренд)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JSXf/Fue64oGnv
Спасибо

----------

slady (31.07.2018)

----------


## ruiner2012

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/807936/
Есть у кого? 

Добавление колонок с данными "Остаток", "Закупочная Цена" и "Розничная Цена" в справочник "Номенклатура". 1С: Розница 2.2

----------


## Noob1c

Просьба помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/713872/  Заказ поставщику УТ 11.3 + форма отладки

----------


## garipova2003

просьба помочь скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/837608/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/732057/
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## garipova2003

просьба помочь скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/837608/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/732057/
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## sergey_irk

Просьба помочь
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/103021/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## sergey_irk

Просьба помочь
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/103021/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## sudakov1

> Просьба помочь
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/103021/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/
> Заранее благодарю!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Shn/2zfKZLpZ3
только древние

----------

gsr11 (24.07.2018), klad7777777 (24.07.2018), sergey_irk (23.07.2018), slady (31.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), vasiliy_09_05 (25.07.2018)

----------


## vlboy

Просьба помочь , если возможно
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/ - Закрытие долгов. ЗКГУ 3.1, ЗУП 3.1
или что аналогичное для обнуления сальдо
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ruiner2012

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/807936/
Есть у кого? 

Добавление колонок с данными "Остаток", "Закупочная Цена" и "Розничная Цена" в справочник "Номенклатура". 1С: Розница 2.

----------

gsr11 (24.07.2018)

----------


## cruzo

Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/792296/

----------


## gsr11

Просьба помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/870043/ Спасибо!

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556017/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556330/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/803699/
Спасибо!

----------


## Centrator

Добрые люди! Помогите, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646145/

----------


## gsr11

> Доброго времени! "Помогите допилить"   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/361353/ 
> Колонки в файле: Марка (Бренд)
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JSXf/Fue64oGnv
> Спасибо


Добрый человек (допили) Спасибо ТЕБЕ БОЛЬШОЕ vasiliy_09_05
Ссылка на скачивание: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N3h5/cZBYHwJPx

----------

Kaniman (25.07.2018), Masik777 (26.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), Zlata18 (25.07.2018)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> Добрый человек (допили) Спасибо ТЕБЕ БОЛЬШОЕ vasiliy_09_05
> Ссылка на скачивание: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N3h5/cZBYHwJPx


Не за что :)
Обращайтесь если будет необходимость :)
Спасибо, что выложили обработку, что то сам не выложил в общую ветку :)

----------

gsr11 (25.07.2018), Kaniman (25.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018)

----------


## flab_r

просьба помочь скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/346671/

----------


## Centrator

> Добрые люди! Помогите, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646145/


Ни у кого нет возможности? :(

----------


## ruiner2012

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/807936/
Есть у кого? 

Добавление колонок с данными "Остаток", "Закупочная Цена" и "Розничная Цена" в справочник "Номенклатура". 1С: Розница 2.

----------

Bastar (31.10.2018)

----------


## XmasOwner

Добрый день, 

Может у кого есть обработка заполнения данных по контрагенту на основании ИНН? для Бухгалтерия предприятия.

Текущая конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.64.28 (подписки ПРОФ или 1С Контрагент - нет)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, 
> 
> Может у кого есть обработка заполнения данных по контрагенту на основании ИНН? для Бухгалтерия предприятия.
> 
> Текущая конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.64.28 (подписки ПРОФ или 1С Контрагент - нет)


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post504501

----------

XmasOwner (26.07.2018)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post504501


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GEgA/JE6MJUAHD
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MjhB/VLNtuc2vA

----------

gsr11 (29.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), XmasOwner (26.07.2018)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GEgA/JE6MJUAHD
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MjhB/VLNtuc2vA


Стоп, ссылки работающие. Эти обработки не работают что ли?

----------

gsr11 (29.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post504501


Сорри, не дочитал полностью переписку :)

----------

gsr11 (29.07.2018), XmasOwner (26.07.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Стоп, ссылки работающие. Эти обработки не работают что ли?


Dadata 
должна работать

----------

gsr11 (29.07.2018), XmasOwner (26.07.2018)

----------


## XmasOwner

> Dadata 
> должна работать


Да, все работает. Спасибо большое

----------


## flab_r

Добрые люди! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/346671/

Спасибо!!!

----------


## grinlawyer

Перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## grinlawyer

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GYDa/SpN1n4jFP


Перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## grinlawyer

Можно еще попросить скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/165975/  :)

----------


## sudakov1

> Перезалейте пожалуйста


ввод на основании любого документа 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7ewW/CDDf5er6a

----------

gsr11 (29.07.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Можно еще попросить скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/165975/  :)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6AJu/4TqUY1FPd

----------

gsr11 (29.07.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018)

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/344590/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/550676/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/20861/

----------


## sudakov1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/20861/[/url][/QUOTE]

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EiZ8/tHZUttZiy

----------

666Rebel666 (31.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018)

----------


## tvv-13

Добрый день, помоги скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/685879/

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день, помоги скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/685879/


685879

----------

666Rebel666 (31.07.2018), Ankiss (08.08.2018), bentim (01.08.2018), cruzo (10.08.2018), Kaniman (01.08.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), savchenkodenis (01.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте уважаемый bullet13, не могли бы вы помочь скачать данные обработки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/856030/ - Форма Т-53 для документа "Ведомость в банк". ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/310154/ - Выгрузка данных из УТ 10.3 в БП 3.0 (Выгрузка данных из УТ 10.3 (10.3.32) в БП 3.0 (3.0.40))
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537665/ - Договор оказания услуг и акт выполненных работ для ЗУП 3.0 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/733588/ - Кадровые приказы нужно  Дополнительное соглашение
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841289/ - Сверка (сравнение) данных ЗУП 2.5 и ЗУП 3.1

----------


## tvv-13

Спасибо выручил

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте уважаемый bullet13, не могли бы вы помочь скачать данные обработки
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/856030/ - Форма Т-53 для документа "Ведомость в банк". ЗУП 3.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/310154/ - Выгрузка данных из УТ 10.3 в БП 3.0 (Выгрузка данных из УТ 10.3 (10.3.32) в БП 3.0 (3.0.40))
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537665/ - Договор оказания услуг и акт выполненных работ для ЗУП 3.0 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/733588/ - Кадровые приказы нужно  Дополнительное соглашение
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841289/ - Сверка (сравнение) данных ЗУП 2.5 и ЗУП 3.1


856030_310154_537665_841289_733588

----------

666Rebel666 (31.07.2018), alaventura (15.04.2019), garipova (06.06.2019), Kaniman (01.08.2018), kozavva (06.08.2018), rdilara (12.10.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), savchenkodenis (01.08.2018), slady (02.08.2018), smolen1 (01.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте, помоги пожалуйста скачать:
Загрузка ОФД (ofd.ru, ofd-ya.ru, taxcom.ru, platformaofd.ru, ofd.kontur.ru, online.sbis.ru, life-pay.ru, modulpos.ru, 1-ofd.ru, Экспресс касса, subtotal.ru, sberbank.ru/ofd, chekonline.ru, initpro.ru)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714867/

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте, помоги пожалуйста скачать:
> Загрузка ОФД (ofd.ru, ofd-ya.ru, taxcom.ru, platformaofd.ru, ofd.kontur.ru, online.sbis.ru, life-pay.ru, modulpos.ru, 1-ofd.ru, Экспресс касса, subtotal.ru, sberbank.ru/ofd, chekonline.ru, initpro.ru)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714867/


714867

----------

gsr11 (09.01.2019), inems (31.07.2018), Kaniman (01.08.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), slady (02.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь:
1. Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.5.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/
2. Настройка прав пользователей 8.6.2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/174375
3. Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей. Версия 1.9.18 (управляемое и обычное приложение) 8.2/8.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/
4. Отчет-сверка по НДФЛ для ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/855018/
5. Универсальный редактор объектов V_3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/552368/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

дубль

----------


## Max_x_x

Доброго дня. 
Прошу помощи http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/310433/ 
Спасибо.

----------


## garipova2003

Добрый вечер! просьба помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555201/
очень надо! спасибо  за ранее!

----------


## garipova2003

Добрый вечер! просьба помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555201/
очень надо! спасибо  за ранее!

----------


## SNM2009

> Цитата Сообщение от Lyuda11  Посмотреть сообщение
> Добрый вечер, скачайте пожалуйста ВПФ УПД за поставщика для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" для БП 2.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/690031/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Hvn/y9AbQrGBB




Просьба, выложите, пожалуйста, эту обработку еще раз, ссылка недоступна.

----------


## sudakov1

> Просьба, выложите, пожалуйста, эту обработку еще раз, ссылка недоступна.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KqaU/FtQeBVyV5

----------

slady (02.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## SNM2009

Огромное спасибо!!!

Осмелюсь обратиться еще с одной просьбой:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/713402/ 
Счет-Фактура за поставщика от 1.10.2017 для БП 2.0
или др. с аналогичным функционалом

----------


## SNM2009

Огромное спасибо!!!

Осмелюсь обратиться еще с одной просьбой:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/713402/ 
Счет-Фактура за поставщика от 1.10.2017 для БП 2.0
или др. с аналогичным функционалом

----------


## sudakov1

> Огромное спасибо!!!
> 
> Осмелюсь обратиться еще с одной просьбой:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/713402/ 
> Счет-Фактура за поставщика от 1.10.2017 для БП 2.0
> или др. с аналогичным функционалом


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2WQ2/AsBUxMorP
посмотрите здесь

----------

Fltr (01.08.2018), slady (02.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помочь:
> 1. Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.5.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/
> 2. Настройка прав пользователей 8.6.2
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/174375
> 3. Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей. Версия 1.9.18 (управляемое и обычное приложение) 8.2/8.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/
> 4. Отчет-сверка по НДФЛ для ЗУП 3.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/855018/
> ...


335504_174375_122215_855018_552368

----------

bentim (01.08.2018), bootini (21.08.2018), guzai (01.08.2018), Kaniman (01.08.2018), Lord Senya (01.08.2018), mpss09 (07.08.2018), NirrX (22.10.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), savchenkodenis (01.08.2018), sckifff (11.06.2019), slady (02.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), TrinitronOTV (01.08.2018), Varaa (26.06.2019), VUN (01.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018), СветаОнила (02.08.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый вечер! просьба помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555201/
> очень надо! спасибо  за ранее!


555201

----------

garipova2003 (01.08.2018), Kobra206 (16.08.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), savchenkodenis (01.08.2018), slady (02.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## Dimon2005

Прошу помочь:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/864101/
очень надо! спасибо за ранее!

----------


## Dimon2005

Прошу помочь:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/864101/
очень надо! спасибо за ранее!

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334884/

----------


## bullet13

> Ребята помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334884/


334884

----------

AliMualim (01.08.2018), Kaniman (01.08.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), slady (02.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помочь:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/864101/
> очень надо! спасибо за ранее!


864101

----------

alexspiter (14.08.2018), Ankiss (08.08.2018), cruzo (10.08.2018), Dimon2005 (01.08.2018), guzai (01.08.2018), Kaniman (01.08.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), slady (02.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Просьба скачать:
Доходы и расходы по месяцам для "1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0", версия 1.2018
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/846969/
Менеджер стандартных настроек 1С, версия 1.03
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825136/
Групповая обработка справочников и документов (Управляемая форма) v 3.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/189338/
Сравнение данных из разных источников (1С 8, SQL, CSV/TXT/DBF/XLS/XML, табличный документ), версия 11.3.32
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581794/

----------


## garipova2003

Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## bboy2008

Пробегала ссылка на ДИАДОК 1С.Кто может перевыложите.

----------


## AlexTAP

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста
Трудовой договор для ЗУП 3.0 (4 в 1) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/399444/
ЗУП 2.5 КОРП, ПРОФ , Базовая : Печать уведомлений о заключении / расторжении трудовых договоров с иностранными гражданами Приложение № 13, 14 к приказу МВД России от 10.01.2018 + печать по старым формам (Приложение № 19, 20 к приказу ФМС России от 28. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/837234/

----------


## sudakov1

> Пробегала ссылка на ДИАДОК 1С.Кто может перевыложите.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KiD8/U8GAwMU3m
такая?

----------

slady (02.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018)

----------


## bboy2008

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KiD8/U8GAwMU3m
> такая?


Если можно ,то под Обычное приложение.(отстаем ...).

----------

Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Если можно ,то под Обычное приложение.(отстаем ...).


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9h7p/HyFRrkBVF
к сожалению самая старая у меня только Diadoc1С_UF_5.20.01

----------


## 666Rebel666

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9h7p/HyFRrkBVF
> к сожалению самая старая у меня только Diadoc1С_UF_5.20.01


А вот есть - Diadoc1C_OF_v5.18.02

----------

Svetlana_K (09.08.2018)

----------


## bboy2008

Спасибо.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Пробегала ссылка на ДИАДОК 1С.Кто может перевыложите.


DiadocStandart1C_UF_5_21_01

----------

hovlan (03.08.2018), pk.MIXER (16.04.2020), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018)

----------


## garipova2003

Добрый день! может есть возможность скачать обновленную версию, на сайте есть ссылка, но более раннюю версия. буду очень благодарна!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/73691/

----------


## Maxxice

Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/654300/
Спасибо, заранее!

----------


## Blazerize

Прошу помочь скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672504/
Буду очень признателен и благодарен!

----------


## Blazerize

Прошу помочь скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672504/
Буду очень признателен и благодарен!

----------


## Blazerize

Друзья!
Может у кого есть любой вариант внешней печатной формы для Произвольного кадрового приказа, который реализован в 1С ЗУП (ЗКГУ) 3.1 КОРП. Нигде не вижу, а своих знаний написать не хватает. Мне бы понять механизм как это работает.

----------


## Blazerize

Друзья!
Может у кого есть любой вариант внешней печатной формы для Произвольного кадрового приказа, который реализован в 1С ЗУП (ЗКГУ) 3.1 КОРП. Нигде не вижу, а своих знаний написать не хватает. Мне бы понять механизм как это работает.

----------


## Fltr

> Друзья!
> Может у кого есть любой вариант внешней печатной формы для Произвольного кадрового приказа, который реализован в 1С ЗУП (ЗКГУ) 3.1 КОРП. Нигде не вижу, а своих знаний написать не хватает. Мне бы понять механизм как это работает.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MRrj/XhmYzFQPS

----------

cruzo (10.08.2018), Dimon2005 (20.08.2018), Hodorkovskiy (07.08.2018), slady (06.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), СветаОнила (03.08.2018)

----------


## Dimon2005

Прошу помочь: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/779224/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/791557/
 очень надо! спасибо за ранее!

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток!
Нет ли у кого-нибудь старой обработки "Экспорт из 1С контрагентов и банковских счетов в справочник Корреспонденты Сбербанк ОнЛ@йн"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/312529/

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток!
Нет ли у кого-нибудь старой обработки "Экспорт из 1С контрагентов и банковских счетов в справочник Корреспонденты Сбербанк ОнЛ@йн"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/312529/

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Blazerize

Спасибо. Но это не совсем то, как я понимаю. Эти формы для стандартных документов из программы, реквизиты которых я вижу в конфигураторе. А по проиизвольным кадровым приказам я сам задаю набор реквизитов в режиме пользователя программы и в конфигураторе я их не вижу.

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте, помоги пожалуйста скачать:
БП 3.0: ввод покупки по реализациям
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/377596/

----------


## Alen132

Добрый день. помогите скачать УТ 11 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/801592/

----------


## Alen132

И еще если можно вот эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/573658/

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
Может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/598437/
Был бы очень благодарен!!! :)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Или вот эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/797243/

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать!
http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/314767/

----------


## akiril

У кого есть обработка Диадок для обычных форм, последняя.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте. Нужна Карточка учета СИЗ (Спецодежда) [8.3]
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646847/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте. Помогите найти эту бесплатную обработку:
Групповая обработка по созданию счетов-фактур в 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.3 (Управляемые формы)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/352704/
Спасибо.

----------


## nipaahnip

Добрый день, может у кого есть , обработка "Закрытие заказов на производство"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/687660/

----------


## lengal

Проведенные документы без движений - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/165946/

Поиск проведенных документов без движений - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19482/  3 обработки спс.

----------


## sudakov1

> Проведенные документы без движений - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/165946/
> 
> Поиск проведенных документов без движений - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19482/  3 обработки спс.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DvMm/ku7sSnk8t

----------

kozavva (09.08.2018), lengal (08.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (11.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## sidsamon

Печать ценников  помогите скачать  
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640948/ Печать ценников с редактором макетов ценников для УТ 10.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842085/ Печать ценников и этикеток с возможностью выбора, добавления и изменения макетов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22115/ Печать ценников и этикеток
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104005/ Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/698664/
или подобное

----------


## sudakov1

> Печать ценников  помогите скачать  
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640948/ Печать ценников с редактором макетов ценников для УТ 10.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842085/ Печать ценников и этикеток с возможностью выбора, добавления и изменения макетов
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22115/ Печать ценников и этикеток
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104005/ Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/698664/
> или подобное


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4VZj/KErhXcSJ5

----------

borisusman (22.09.2018), savchenkodenis (10.08.2018), sidsamon (08.08.2018), SLK01 (09.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (11.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## EVB

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/306266/ Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/306266/ Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AvAC/uV2MjS46b

----------

Ankiss (12.08.2018), EVB (09.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (11.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## sidsamon

Здравствуйте, помогите - отчет c ценой закупки и ценой продажи для УТ10.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/185934/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186835/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/68685/
или подобное

универсальный отчет сдк
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679356/

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте, помогите - отчет c ценой закупки и ценой продажи для УТ10.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/185934/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186835/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/68685/
> или подобное
> 
> универсальный отчет сдк
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679356/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4EcB/zLCCfyoZc

----------

alexspiter (14.08.2018), Ankiss (12.08.2018), savchenkodenis (13.08.2018), sidsamon (10.08.2018), slady (04.10.2018), Svetlana_K (13.08.2018), tak_tak777 (11.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте, помогите - отчет c ценой закупки и ценой продажи для УТ10.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/185934/
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/68685/
> или подобное


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8sc8/jFgsTgZfr
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Vmj/5uV5c5nG2

----------

AlexanderTiger (13.08.2018), sidsamon (10.08.2018), Svetlana_K (13.08.2018), tak_tak777 (11.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## astarotus

Господа, кто поможет?

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/95551/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408123/

Спасибо!

----------


## astarotus

Господа, кто поможет?

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/95551/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408123/

Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Господа, кто поможет?
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/95551/
> 
> 
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EDxf/zSAH6AC62

----------

astarotus (13.08.2018), borisusman (23.08.2018), Kaniman (11.08.2018), Masik777 (11.08.2018), slady (04.10.2018), Svetlana_K (13.08.2018), tak_tak777 (11.08.2018), Ukei (13.08.2018), Трей (11.08.2018)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте. Нужна Карточка учета СИЗ (Спецодежда) [8.3]
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646847/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Uliana2009

Каждый месяц копируются счета на оплату - реализация.:(  работаю в Бухгалтерия, редакция 1.2., помогите найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/77852/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/510010/ только для бухгалтерии
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/730470/

или что то подобное

----------


## sudakov1

> Каждый месяц копируются счета на оплату - реализация.:(  работаю в Бухгалтерия, редакция 1.2., помогите найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/77852/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/510010/ только для бухгалтерии
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/730470/
> 
> или что то подобное


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BLDw/ZNXyCUUZg

----------

Masik777 (23.08.2018), Svetlana_K (17.08.2018), tak_tak777 (24.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## yurii_z

Доброго дня суток! Если не затруднит: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/864473/ 
Премного благодарен!

----------


## base_1c

> Добрый день! Интересует http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/345395/ *Очередь печати для ККМ. Обработки для подключения онлайн-касс к 1С 8.*
> У кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста.


https://my-files.ru/wkylee

----------

Fltr (14.08.2018), kosmos_live (11.09.2018), Masik777 (23.08.2018), muwa (12.09.2018), Svetlana_K (17.08.2018), tak_tak777 (18.08.2018), СветаОнила (15.08.2018)

----------


## serj12000

Добрый день. Возможно ли эту обработку скачать? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/ Интересует Расширение БП3.0 v2.4 
(актуальная версия) Заранее спасибо! Предыдущая, выложенная тут ранее не работает к сожалению.

----------


## БСергей

Добрый день, есть ли у кого возможность скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825083/ заранее спасибо

----------


## sanyoq

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/671748/  спасибо

----------


## biggest163

Добрый вечер, срочно для работы нужна эта выгрузка. Заранее спасибо большое!!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/791949/

----------


## biggest163

Добрый вечер, срочно для работы нужна эта выгрузка. Заранее спасибо большое!!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/791949/

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

С обработкой обращаться тут?

Нужна помощь в скачивании
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236230/

----------


## garipova2003

добрый день! помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/585556/
спасибо!

----------


## Uliana2009

не много не то((((

в основном у меня выставление актов аренды которые повторяются ежемесячно, данные в этих актах не меняются вообще.
 может есть еще что то что позволит копировать акты целым пакетом

----------


## Uliana2009

не много не то((((

в основном у меня выставление актов аренды которые повторяются ежемесячно, данные в этих актах не меняются вообще.
 может есть еще что то что позволит копировать акты целым пакетом

----------


## garipova2003

добрый день! может кто скачивал http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/181903/
спасибо за помощь!

----------


## XmasOwner

Добрый день,
Может у кого есть обработка переноса остатков из БУ 2.0 (2.0.66.37) в 3.0, конфигурация сильно допилина и нет возможности просто обновить ее до 3, нужны только остатки по счетам 60,62,76.АВ (ВА), на них все движения типовые.
За ранее спасибо.

----------


## XmasOwner

> Добрый день,
> Может у кого есть обработка переноса остатков из БУ 2.0 (2.0.66.37) в 3.0, конфигурация сильно допилина и нет возможности просто обновить ее до 3, нужны только остатки по счетам 60,62,76.АВ (ВА), на них все движения типовые.
> За ранее спасибо.


Уже неактуально, пришлось самому написать обработку, работает через COM.

----------


## Tatyana_Bars

Добрый день! Может у кого-нибудь есть внешняя печатная форма Акта оказания услуг с реквизитами контрагентов (ИНН, адрес, банковские реквизиты), основанием договором для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2? Или есть возможность скачать http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item3742.html ? Заранее благодарна

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Может у кого-нибудь есть внешняя печатная форма Акта оказания услуг с реквизитами контрагентов (ИНН, адрес, банковские реквизиты), основанием договором для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2? Или есть возможность скачать http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item3742.html ? Заранее благодарна


Есть такая
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99681/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/93mh/ccAj2QuMg

----------

borisusman (22.09.2018), Svetlana_K (17.08.2018), tak_tak777 (24.08.2018), Tatyana_Bars (17.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Уже неактуально, пришлось самому написать обработку, работает через COM.


Так и поделились бы, сразу же...

----------


## makfromkz

> Так и поделились бы, сразу же...


ага, своё то жалко отдавать, над ним столько пота пролито :)

----------


## makfromkz

> Так и поделились бы, сразу же...


ага, своё то жалко отдавать, над ним столько пота пролито :)

----------


## XmasOwner

> Добрый день,
> Может у кого есть обработка переноса остатков из БУ 2.0 (2.0.66.37) в 3.0, конфигурация сильно допилина и нет возможности просто обновить ее до 3, нужны только остатки по счетам 60,62,76.АВ (ВА), на них все движения типовые.
> За ранее спасибо.





> Уже неактуально, пришлось самому написать обработку, работает через COM.





> Так и поделились бы, сразу же...





> ага, своё то жалко отдавать, над ним столько пота пролито :)


Абсолютно не жалко. Кода там того, 3 строчки )

Может кому пригодится. Надо код немного подправить под себя. 
а именно:
Прописать путь к базе "источник", имя пользователя и пароль. 

Сейчас она для 62.01, в коде надо изменить на 62.02, если 60.01(02), то изменить в коде счет, а так же вид договора (поставить с поставщиком).
делал ее на скорую руку, по этому в таком  виде. 
для 76.АВ, еще не писал, бухгалтера его правят.

http://rgho.st/7rc5pTWtg

----------

Svetlana_K (17.08.2018), tak_tak777 (24.08.2018)

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566390/ Изменение типа дополнительного реквизита БСП  спасибо!

----------


## Dimon2005

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309116/ Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309116/ Заранее спасибо!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ewri/MzkZTt4VZ
ПроверкаАдресовКИ_v2.3

----------

Dimon2005 (21.08.2018), klad7777777 (23.08.2018), Kobra206 (21.08.2018), Masik777 (23.08.2018), SLK01 (21.08.2018), Svetlana_K (21.08.2018), tak_tak777 (24.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## garipova2003

Добрый день! нужна помощь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/358710/
спасибо!

----------


## garipova2003

спасибо! не актуально!

----------


## babayzver

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237860/
Очень надо.

----------


## babayzver

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237860/
Очень надо.

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите найти
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/828144/
спасибо!

----------


## IVoroncov

> Добрый день. Возможно ли эту обработку скачать? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/ Интересует Расширение БП3.0 v2.4 
> (актуальная версия) Заранее спасибо! Предыдущая, выложенная тут ранее не работает к сожалению.


Присоединюсь. Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого есть.

----------


## Protey79

Доброго времени суток, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/599529/ , очень нужно, заранее спасибо.

----------


## Klimon

Здравствуйте! Внимательно ознакомившись с материалами ветки, начиная с 1.10.2017, не смог добыть несколько обработок: одна не была заявлена, к другой ссылка оказалась просроченной, про третью запрос был, но ответа не последовало.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/181707/ Cпецификация на товар к договору с контрагентом - Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571410/ Акт сверки взаиморасчетов для 1С:Розница 2.2 / 2.1 / 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/683440/ Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг.

По последней сразу скажу, что http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92172/ не подходит для БП 3.0 - попросту не работает.
Буду благодарен за помощь, особенно нужна последняя.

----------


## Klimon

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/683440/ Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг.
> 
> По последней сразу скажу, что http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92172/ не подходит для БП 3.0 - попросту не работает.
> Буду благодарен за помощь, особенно нужна последняя.


есть ещё одна, точно рабочая - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614898/

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте! Внимательно ознакомившись с материалами ветки, начиная с 1.10.2017, не смог добыть несколько обработок: одна не была заявлена, к другой ссылка оказалась просроченной, про третью запрос был, но ответа не последовало.
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571410/ Акт сверки взаиморасчетов для 1С:Розница 2.2 / 2.1 / 2.0
> 
> Буду благодарен за помощь, особенно нужна последняя.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mdyr/3TW3Rv56g

----------

Klimon (23.08.2018), Svetlana_K (27.08.2018), tak_tak777 (24.08.2018), лге (15.10.2019)

----------


## Klimon

по разработке "Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг" есть решение загрузки вручную. Только что случайно нашёл.
Итак.
1. Создаем папки на любом диске (у меня D:\) 
а)D:\1CITS\EXE\EXTDB 
б)D:\Database\Garant\MorphDB 

2. Заходим на сайт rbc и Скачиваем файл bnk.zip (в браузере - http://cbrates.rbc.ru/bnk/bnk.zip) 
Переносим bnk.zip в папку D:\1CITS\EXE\EXTDB 

3. В папке D:\Database\Garant\MorphDB создаем файл с именем Morph.dlc 

4. В стандартной загрузке классификатора банков с диска ИТС выбираем Диск D:\ и Загрузить 
Все загрузится. 

Вся причина: 
На диске ИТС нет файла D:\Database\Garant\MorphDB\bnk.zip, поэтому создаем свой диск с нужным файлом.

Проверил лично - всё работает. Информация с темы  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614898/, комментарий *32*

От себя добавлю, что с любого иска ИТС скачиваем папки и файлы, указанные в п.1б - всё также прекрасно работает.


P.S. Осталось найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/181707/

----------


## Fltr

> P.S. Осталось найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/181707/


В принципе - вот аналог:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7jG4/BJWGZ1KCu

----------

bentim (03.09.2018), inems (23.08.2018), ir777 (18.09.2018), Klimon (23.08.2018), savchenkodenis (23.08.2018), Svetlana_K (27.08.2018), tak_tak777 (24.08.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> по разработке "Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг" есть решение загрузки вручную.


В Бухгалтерии ред. 3.0 есть автоматическая загрузка классификатора банков с альтернативного сервера.

Находим Константу "Использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки классификатора банков" ставил галочку и вуа-ля... все астоматом грузится.

----------


## Klimon

> В Бухгалтерии ред. 3.0 есть автоматическая загрузка классификатора банков с альтернативного сервера.
> 
> Находим Константу "Использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки классификатора банков" ставил галочку и вуа-ля... все астоматом грузится.


Было, не спорю, но до октября прошлого года. А потом жаба задавила 1С-ников и лафа кончилась.

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/624715/, спасибо

----------


## Leshii2009

> Было, не спорю, но до октября прошлого года. А потом жаба задавила 1С-ников и лафа кончилась.


Ничего не кончилось. В константах выбираете "разрешить загрузку с альтернативных серверов", примерно так, не дословно. Подтверждаете, сохраняете настройку, в загрузке выбираете с сервера 1с и происходит загрузка. Буквально на прошлой неделе так загружал справочники в последней БП 3.0

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Ничего не кончилось. В константах выбираете "разрешить загрузку с альтернативных серверов", примерно так, не дословно. Подтверждаете, сохраняете настройку, в загрузке выбираете с сервера 1с и происходит загрузка. Буквально на прошлой неделе так загружал справочники в последней БП 3.0


Подтверждаю. Только что проверил на демке — все работает! Также и валюту через альтернативный сервер прекрасно грузит.

----------


## DimasEKB

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста Ручное изменение цены в РМК Управление Торговлей 11.4, выбор вида цены в подборе товара РМК
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/817695/

----------


## shilton1979

Доброе время суток. Нужна обработка http://tekdata.ru/tekdata-kkt-atol-9-dlya-1s-ut-10-3/ для УТ 10.3

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Добрый день! Помогите скачать 

Отчет для УПП по расчетам и взаиморасчетам с контрагентами
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/89846/

Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## krolik123

Нужен Акт Выполненных работ для документы расходная накладная для УНФ.
Может есть у кого нить что похожее?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/722505/

----------


## krolik123

Нужен Акт Выполненных работ для документы расходная накладная для УНФ.
Может есть у кого нить что похожее?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/722505/

----------


## RedCat77

Добрый день! Помогите скачать 

Компаратор оборотов в информационных базах
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276275/

Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## RedCat77

Добрый день! Помогите скачать 

Редактор движений документа. Сохранение в XML, обмен между базами, замена регистратора
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/546815/

Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/797666/

----------


## Evangelina

Всем привет! Помогите пожалуйста скачать Движение товаров по складу в разрезе документов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/205026/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kaslit

Товарищи! помогите скачать для УТ 11.4 - Быстрый просмотр цен и остатков номенклатуры из табличной части 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642910/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## tesla-1980

Помогите скачать Материальный отчет
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/894132/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702930/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/786336/
Спасибо

----------


## Gal_S

Можно попросить http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/312942/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/20360/

----------


## Gend@lf

Помогите найти Диадок обработку для 1С Diadoc1C_UF (5.25.01).
Спасибо.

----------


## Gend@lf

Нашел http://turbo.to/xircsnh1omki.html
Только не работает что то. Пишет:
Ошибка подключения внешней компоненты AddIn.DiadocInvoiceAPI версии 5.21.2.319

----------


## Gend@lf

> Нашел http://turbo.to/xircsnh1omki.html
> Только не работает что то. Пишет:
> Ошибка подключения внешней компоненты AddIn.DiadocInvoiceAPI версии 5.21.2.319


Может кому пригодиться
Diadoc1C_UF_5_25_01.epf на платформе 8.3.11.3133 не работает, на 8.3.11.3034 заработало

----------


## StePan2018

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/523980/ или аналогичную обработку с расчётом займа.
Расчет процентов по кредитам и займам+печатная форма с ежедневным начислением процентов
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/523980/ или аналогичную обработку с расчётом займа.
> Расчет процентов по кредитам и займам+печатная форма с ежедневным начислением процентов
> Заранее, спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8tC6/mRmpYWRPH

----------

Borinem (06.09.2018), Fltr (08.09.2018), klad7777777 (10.09.2018), Svetlana_K (09.09.2018), tak_tak777 (20.09.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018), СветаОнила (07.09.2018)

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Добрый день! Помогите скачать 

Отчет для УПП по расчетам и взаиморасчетам с контрагентами
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/89846/

Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## SJVity

Добрый день! Помогите найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/ 
"Импорт из внешнего источника"

----------


## bodan

> Добрый день! Помогите найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/ 
> "Импорт из внешнего источника"


https://yadi.sk/d/I209oz3MHpfxrQ

----------

ir777 (18.09.2018), klad7777777 (10.09.2018), Masik777 (01.10.2018), SJVity (12.09.2018), slady (04.10.2018), Svetlana_K (14.09.2018), tak_tak777 (20.09.2018), Маруся18 (29.09.2018)

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать!
http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/314767/

----------


## garipova2003

Добрый день! может, кто скачивал, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175804/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! может, кто скачивал, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175804/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Kucb/M3ucHUFC1

----------

garipova2003 (10.09.2018), Masik777 (01.10.2018), slady (04.10.2018), Svetlana_K (14.09.2018), tak_tak777 (20.09.2018), Маруся18 (29.09.2018)

----------


## bodan

.....

----------


## _kr0t_

Добрый день! Нужна помощь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/881146/
Спасибо!

----------


## tsaplin

> Добрый день! Нужна помощь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/881146/
> Спасибо!


Что-то подобное, рабочая https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GtXC/qsWghhj8K

----------

Masik777 (01.10.2018), savchenkodenis (21.09.2018), Svetlana_K (14.09.2018), tak_tak777 (20.09.2018), ZapMos (11.09.2018), _kr0t_ (10.09.2018)

----------


## _kr0t_

> Что-то подобное, рабочая https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GtXC/qsWghhj8K


Спасибо!

----------


## KIMAVIK

Добрый денек всем! Кто может поделится обработкой по очистке Регистра накоплений на управляемые формы. Заранее спасиба балшое! Очень надо в инете все денег хотят, без денег не нашел ))).

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый денек всем! Кто может поделится обработкой по очистке Регистра накоплений на управляемые формы. Заранее спасиба балшое! Очень надо в инете все денег хотят, без денег не нашел ))).


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HbVj/vTdckgxei

----------

Kaniman (20.11.2018), Masik777 (01.10.2018), Svetlana_K (14.09.2018), tak_tak777 (20.09.2018), ZapMos (09.10.2018)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
Огромная просьба, если у кого-нибудь есть такие обработки (понимаю, что часть из них платные) или их аналоги, поделитесь пожалуйста.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/781944/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/330353/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/164569/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/300263/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/63259/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384501/

Заранее огромное спасибо!!! :)

----------


## djony

Добрый день. Подскажите может кто то сталкивался , обработка с помощью которой можно цепляться из 1С CRM к amoCRM о API и вытягивать нужную информацию
CRM amoCRM.jpg
вот подобного вида

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/ Загрузка в 1С:Бухгалтерию 3.0 данных из ОФД о денежных поступлениях (чеках)  или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/654300/  или аналогичные Спасибо!

----------


## SJVity

Благодарю =)

----------


## temik_a

И мне можно ссылочку

----------


## temik_a

Может быть у кого нибудь есть что-то подобное http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/413919/    буду заранее благодарен

----------


## garipova2003

добрый вечер! просьба помочь с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/558905/

----------


## SNM2009

Здравствуйте!
Просьба: выложить обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/517218/

----------


## santa1

Здравствуйте, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696618/ может есть у кого для БП

----------


## Тимурко

Добрый день! Есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/464164/ или что-то подобное? Обмен данными между УТ11.3 и БП3.0

----------


## santa1

Здравствуйте, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/434050/ может есть у кого

----------


## deggg

Кому не сильно лень, поделитесь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/703229/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/698015/ . С наступающими всех выходными !!!

----------


## tolstyap

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841004/ может кто поделится? Или альтернативку посоветовать?

----------


## Nuuq

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста новой версией обработки Diadoc1C.epf (для обычных форм)

----------


## 666Rebel666

Diadoc1C_UF_5_25_01.epf

----------

bahmo (19.09.2018), Masik777 (01.10.2018), Nuuq (19.09.2018)

----------


## Nuuq

А есть для обычных форм - там *"Diadoc1C_UF"* это для БП 3.0, а просто *"Diadoc1C"* это для БП 2, КА 1.1...

----------


## Viktan92

Всем привет, у кого есть скиньте пожалуйста, ну или помогите скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/570367/
Буду крайне признателен.

А вообще такой обработкой можно будет перенести данные из Розницы в УТ, а не наоборот? И у кого имелся вообще опыт переноса данных из Розницы 2.2 в УТ 10.3. 

P.S. не бейте сильно знаю, вопрос не по теме.:)

----------


## muzmaker

Diadoc1C_UF_5_28_01

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2p1N/66a9aReJR

----------

666Rebel666 (20.09.2018), Masik777 (01.10.2018), tak_tak777 (20.09.2018), Vadim.S (16.01.2019), vladko2012 (17.01.2020), vladna (24.09.2018), xx34xx (17.02.2020), ZapMos (09.10.2018), СветаОнила (29.09.2018)

----------


## Borometr157

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/786331 или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/723879 поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## pentium

Добрый день!

Прошу помочь с отчетом 
Плановые начисления сотрудников на дату. ЗУП 3.0 и ЗУП 3.1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/552156/

Спасибо!

----------


## pentium

Всем привет!

Прошу помочь с отчетом 
Плановые начисления сотрудников на дату. ЗУП 3.0 и ЗУП 3.1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/552156/

Спасибо!

----------


## roman3333

*Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста обработками

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309116/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408669/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/546815/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/385126/
заранее спасибо

----------


## santa1

Здравствуйте, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704079/ может есть у кого или http://1c-book.ru/public/503199/

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи в скачивании:
Помощник выгрузки начальных данных из ЗУП 2.5 в ЗУП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/330005/
Или подобное.
Благодарю.

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи в скачивании:
Помощник выгрузки начальных данных из ЗУП 2.5 в ЗУП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/330005/
Или подобное.
Благодарю.

----------


## lazarsr

Добрый вечер, может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/. Очень надо. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи в скачивании:
Помощник выгрузки начальных данных из ЗУП 2.5 в ЗУП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/330005/
Благодарю.

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи в скачивании:
Перенос данных из ЗУП 2.5 в ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/
Благодарю.

----------


## Merlin1975

del                 /

----------


## Merlin1975

del                               /

----------


## bodan

> Добрый вечер, может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/. Очень надо. Заранее благодарю!


https://yadi.sk/d/lVO5bRUP-ytCbw

----------

Kaniman (20.11.2018), lazarsr (23.09.2018), Masik777 (01.10.2018), Svetlana_K (03.10.2018), tak_tak777 (24.09.2018), ZapMos (09.10.2018), БухТатьяна (20.09.2018), Маруся18 (29.09.2018), Трей (08.10.2018)

----------


## 666Rebel666

> https://yadi.sk/d/lVO5bRUP-ytCbw


старая версия 3.0... пойдет. ;)
5.12 уже.

----------

lazarsr (23.09.2018), Svetlana_K (03.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), БухТатьяна (20.09.2018)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> *Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста обработками
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309116/ 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/


Есть только старые версии (обе - 2.3)
http://rgho.st/8lRLwlKhT
http://rgho.st/8G9tvttCF

----------

Svetlana_K (03.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018)

----------


## gsr11

Доброго времени. Помогите http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679283/ Спасибо.

----------


## Эрулан

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139920/             Пожалуйста помогите...

----------


## Fltr

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139920/             Пожалуйста помогите...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ej1Z/szKasLZuo

----------

bentim (24.09.2018), gsr11 (24.09.2018), lazarsr (23.09.2018), Masik777 (01.10.2018), tak_tak777 (24.09.2018), Эрулан (25.09.2018)

----------


## lazarsr

> старая версия 3.0... пойдет. ;)
> 5.12 уже.


А 5 версии нет? Мне для 8

----------


## slavak82

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/345395/product/574861/

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/345395/product/574861/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2apT/ceNzhN5yR

----------

tak_tak777 (22.11.2018)

----------


## slavak82

если можно с очередью

----------


## slavak82

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2apT/ceNzhN5yR


очень нужно с очередью

----------

turn123 (28.09.2018)

----------


## inems

Помогите пожалуйста:
Международная товарно-транспортная накладная (CMR)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/539596/

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите пожалуйста:
> Международная товарно-транспортная накладная (CMR)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/539596/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JeAZ/Sv51AQjHU

----------

inems (24.09.2018), Svetlana_K (04.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018)

----------


## lazarsr

> https://yadi.sk/d/lVO5bRUP-ytCbw


Добрый , может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/. Очень надо. Заранее благодарю!

Нужна для 8-ки. Получается 5 версия.

----------


## slavak82

> Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/345395/product/574861/


Очень надо с очередью,многопользовател  ская

----------


## slavak82

Пожалуйста. Заранее большое спасибо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/444523/

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/796761/

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/195852/

----------


## lfedorchuk

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22088/

----------


## BombiBom

Добрый день! 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого такая обработка, типа ведомости по контрагентам (поставщикам и покупателям), чтобы выводил список контрагентов с суммой задолженности. Для "1С Предприятие 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0". Давно уже ищу.  
Анализ субконто по "Контрагенты" дает неправильные остатки, акт сверки по каждому контрагенту делать неудобно и долго. Оборотки по 60 и 62 не подходят, так как половина покупателей являются также поставщиками). Приходится сидеть и вычитать суммы. 
Помогите, плиззз.....:blush:

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого такая обработка, типа ведомости по контрагентам (поставщикам и покупателям), чтобы выводил список контрагентов с суммой задолженности. Для "1С Предприятие 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0". Давно уже ищу.  
> Анализ субконто по "Контрагенты" дает неправильные остатки, акт сверки по каждому контрагенту делать неудобно и долго. Оборотки по 60 и 62 не подходят, так как половина покупателей являются также поставщиками). Приходится сидеть и вычитать суммы. 
> Помогите, плиззз.....:blush:


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Cqzu/faCqCLj1W
пробуйте может повезет

----------

BombiBom (24.09.2018), kozavva (30.09.2018), Masik777 (04.10.2018), Svetlana_K (04.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018)

----------


## roman3333

Добрый день! 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/
Загрузка данных из табличного документа
Помогите, плиззз...

----------


## BombiBom

Спасибо! Кажется то, что я искала) Завтра еще разок проверю):)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/
> Загрузка данных из табличного документа
> Помогите, плиззз...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GiF2/Uez4JxFyW

----------

kozavva (30.09.2018), Masik777 (01.10.2018), Noob1c (28.09.2018), Svetlana_K (04.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), ZapMos (09.10.2018), Трей (08.10.2018)

----------


## CAHEK_zero

Добрый день друзья. помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/582402/?detail=Y - заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## ermvadim

У кого есть ТОРГ-2 для УТ 10.3? Ьуду весьма признателен!

----------


## nefto

Добрый вечер, помогите скачать 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/180897/

Спасибо

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/20517/

----------


## lfedorchuk

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571653/
спасибо

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/195852/ Заранее благодарен.

----------


## AlexMak1C

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите скачать! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/808906/ Заранее благодарен.

----------


## dj-eva

Может у кого есть такая http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/261714/
помогите

----------


## Usoup1C

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите скачать! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/196441/ 
Заранее благодарен.
Помогите, плиззз...

----------


## ermvadim

Добрый день!
Очень нужно http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/595360/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/183613/

----------


## sasamal

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/254114/ ("Возраст" остатков номенклатуры). 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день !
> 
> Пришлите пож тоже это все, если кто-нибудь прислал.
> 
> 
> Прошу помочь:
> 1. Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.5.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/
> 2. Настройка прав пользователей 8.6.2
> ...


122215_174375_335504_552368_855018

----------

arza (28.09.2018), eesyb (28.09.2018), flab_r (02.10.2018), Fltr (28.09.2018), Kaniman (28.09.2018), kozavva (30.09.2018), Noob1c (28.09.2018), Svetlana_K (04.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), Tigr_17 (28.09.2018), turn123 (28.09.2018), Yuuran (28.09.2018)

----------


## inems

Помогите пожалуйста:
Загрузка в 1С:Бухгалтерию 3.0 данных из ОФД о денежных поступлениях (чеках)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/

----------

arza (28.09.2018)

----------


## Uliana2009

Народ поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258799/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/115860/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/172535/

----------


## turn123

> Народ поделитесь пожалуйста!!!
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258799/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/115860/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/172535/


есть вот эта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/115860/

https://yadi.sk/d/yCKt_NHzVhAjQw

----------

Svetlana_K (04.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018)

----------


## Noob1c

Просьба помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/238648/ для УТ 11.3 Счет на оплату для УТ 11 к документу "Реализация товаров и услуг" и "Счет на оплату клиенту"

----------


## Kaniman

Помогите, пожалуйста, если есть такая или подобная обработка:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335722/
Обработка отправки сообщения активным пользователям
Спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> 122215_174375_335504_552368_855018


Доброго времени суток! Если Вам несложно - повторите пожалуйста, удалено, увы - не успел скачать...

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Доброго времени суток! Если Вам несложно - повторите пожалуйста, удалено, увы - не успел скачать...


Кто успел скачать, выложите товарищу, а то у меня нет пока такой возможности

----------

ikalichkin (01.10.2018), lushka (01.10.2018)

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Доброго времени суток! Если Вам несложно - повторите пожалуйста, удалено, увы - не успел скачать...


122215_174375_335504_552368_855018

----------

ikalichkin (01.10.2018), lushka (01.10.2018), mpss09 (03.10.2018), Noob1c (08.11.2018), SLK01 (30.09.2018), Svetlana_K (04.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), ZapMos (09.10.2018), Маруся18 (07.10.2018)

----------


## inems

Помогите пожалуйста:
БП 3.0: ввод покупки по реализациям
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/377596/

----------


## slavak82

Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841335/ "пробитие чеков с разных рабочих мест через одну ККМ в УТ 11"

----------


## veraperev

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/192572/, 314901- ведомость выдачи расчетных листков.

----------


## lushka

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/192572/, 314901- ведомость выдачи расчетных листков.


Это решается простой настройках отчета "штатные сотрудники"

----------


## lushka

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MJHQ/FkTbTEz4x

----------

Svetlana_K (09.10.2018)

----------


## lushka

Настройки

----------


## lushka

> Настройки


Хотя это актуально для тройки, не обратила внимание, что на 2,5 надо

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Понадобилась ВПФ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/124292/
Если кто сможет, поделитесь, ребят, огромное спасибо!

----------


## gea81

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ves/7BmiYFgxR

----------

Svetlana_K (04.10.2018)

----------


## gea81

> Приветствую всех! Понадобилась ВПФ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/124292/
> Если кто сможет, поделитесь, ребят, огромное спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ves/7BmiYFgxR

----------

Ankiss (22.10.2018), Masik777 (04.10.2018), Svetlana_K (04.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018)

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Ребят всем привет!!! Поделитесь ВПФ для УНФ 1.6. Очень нужно

----------


## Noob1c

Просьба помочь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/717444/  Внешние печатные формы для 1С:Управление торговлей 11.4

----------


## Evpatiy

Добрый день!
пожалуста поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/603743/
Автоматическое заполнение Акта списания ЕГАИС на основании остатков ЕГАИС. 1С Розница 2.2

----------


## AngelTod

Добрый день!
ни у кого не завалялось вот такие обработки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190010/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/860323/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> ни у кого не завалялось вот такие обработки:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190010/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/860323/
> Заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7rpP/RXh3k36nS

----------

AngelTod (02.10.2018), Svetlana_K (04.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018)

----------


## AngelTod

Спасибо, но увы на 11.4.5 данные формы не запустились.

----------


## AngelTod

Может у кого есть вот такая http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/843957/
Необходимо накладную на перемещение товара с ценой и суммой, как шаблон для дальнейшего доделывания.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## M-comp

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/ последняя версия ( UPD v 3.0.4.2 (27.08.2018) )
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/843957/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842717/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/896880/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334591/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/890545/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/818353/

----------


## M-comp

Кто может помочь - помогите
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/ последняя версия ( UPD v 3.0.4.2 (27.08.2018) )
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/843957/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842717/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/896880/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334591/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/890545/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/818353/

----------


## MrBlanki

Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/152178/
Спасибо

----------


## astarotus

Господа, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/878730/
Буду сильно признателен!

----------


## TTTony

Поделитесь пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614476/ Работа с онлайн-кассой Википринт Viki Print 57Ф из 7.7
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/813111/ Работа с онлайн-кассой Википринт Viki Print 57Ф из 7.7. Одна касса - несколько компьютеров. Подключение нескольких компьютеров к одной кассе - сервер печати чеков, работает с любой конфигурацией 1С и даже не с 1С

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/152178/
> Спасибо


http://rgho.st/8Wq2npFXW

----------

666Rebel666 (04.10.2018), MrBlanki (04.10.2018), Svetlana_K (05.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018)

----------


## Касякова

Здравствуйте очень нужна обработка. Помогите. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/183180/

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Ребят, есть обработка ВПФ " заказ- наряд" для 8.2 Просто в обработке http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/77922/ ссылка на "РегистрСведений.ЗначенияС  войствОбъектов". А в конфе ее нет . Есть 2 обработки "заказ-наряд" 77922 и 124292 но ни одна не работает. Кто поможет заточить под нашу конфу? Адептис Агрокомплекс 1.6 Условия обговорим. Почта maxnal@list.ru

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте очень нужна обработка. Помогите. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/183180/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6z6o/VJQJR3ms3

----------

7990779 (11.10.2018), klad7777777 (05.10.2018), kosmos_live (09.10.2018), schwarz001100 (23.11.2018), slady (11.10.2018), SLK01 (08.10.2018), Svetlana_K (09.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), ZapMos (09.10.2018), Касякова (04.10.2018)

----------


## asusefsoluit

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку, очень нужна. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664418/

----------


## astarotus

Добрый день!

Подскажите, возможно, у кого есть что-то похожее? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/878730/
Задача даже не в отправке на почту, а загрузке готового документа на внешний сервер...
Спасибо всем!

----------


## leov-001

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295979/

----------


## budda1975

может кто-нибудь поделиться внешними печатными формами УПД, Торг-12, ТТН для УПП 8.2 1.3.98.1 ??? спс

----------


## _kr0t_

Добрый вечер!
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/444829/
Спасибо!

----------


## JBoy

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/722103/

----------


## movemenow

Добрый вечер!
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста: *Скрытый текст*http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/305508/
Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/140232/
Спасибо!

----------


## Pavels38

Скинте пожалуйста еще раз, ссылка битая

----------


## Pavels38

Скиньте пожалуйста еще раз, ссылка не работает

----------


## Pavels38

доброго дня, скиньте пожалуйста еще раз.

----------


## t15-y

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/709794/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/

----------


## tvv-13

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3vvn/JDd6exoKs

----------

alex125it (10.10.2018), borisusman (12.10.2018), eesyb (11.10.2018), flab_r (10.10.2018), klad7777777 (10.10.2018), kosmos_live (11.10.2018), leov-001 (10.10.2018), schwarz001100 (23.11.2018), slady (11.10.2018), SLK01 (10.10.2018), Svetlana_K (10.10.2018), vasiliy_09_05 (26.10.2018), ZapMos (15.10.2018), СветаОнила (11.10.2018)

----------


## Kirich

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать данный отчет: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/311377/

----------


## koteika1

Добрый вечер.
Можно пожалуйста 
1) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702221/
2) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/57704/

----------


## koteika1

и эту пожалуйста
3) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/179939/

----------


## Kirich

> Добрый вечер.
> Можно пожалуйста 
> 1) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702221/
> 2) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/57704/


2) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/57704/:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Wqg/bD3ESnaB8

----------

Kaniman (13.10.2018), klad7777777 (11.10.2018), koteika1 (13.10.2018), Noob1c (18.10.2018), Svetlana_K (11.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), ZapMos (15.10.2018), Zlata18 (16.10.2018)

----------


## Kirich

> и эту пожалуйста
> 3) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/179939/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7NHv/wAqR69gv1

----------

koteika1 (13.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), ZapMos (20.10.2018), Zlata18 (16.10.2018)

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Ввод Поступления товаров и услуг на основании Реализации товаров и услуг
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322479/

Или что-то подобное

----------


## sudakov1

[QUOTE=koteika1;509469]Добрый вечер.
Можно пожалуйста 
1) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702221/

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F45A/E19YNtGHr

----------

borisusman (12.10.2018), eesyb (15.10.2018), Kaniman (12.10.2018), klad7777777 (11.10.2018), koteika1 (13.10.2018), rdilara (12.10.2018), slady (12.10.2018), Svetlana_K (11.10.2018), ZapMos (15.10.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> Ввод Поступления товаров и услуг на основании Реализации товаров и услуг
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322479/
> 
> Или что-то подобное


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NG65/VUALRxxff

----------

Borinem (12.10.2018), inems (12.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), ZapMos (15.10.2018)

----------


## Kobra206

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать или поделитесь у кого есть
http://infostart.ru/public/449355/ Отчет о движении денежных средств (план-факт анализ)
или
http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/143235/

----------


## nizuk

Доброго времени суток.Выручите, пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработку для загрузки банков http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/594383/
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## nizuk

Доброго времени суток.Выручите, пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработку для загрузки банков http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/594383/
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## zilavik78

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать Перенос справочников между ЛЮБЫМИ базами или что-то аналогичное (необходим перенос справочников из УТ11 в Бухпроф и в КА)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста скачать Перенос справочников между ЛЮБЫМИ базами или что-то аналогичное (необходим перенос справочников из УТ11 в Бухпроф и в КА)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/
> Заранее благодарен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jhve/e3iYneush

----------

almarinel (21.10.2018), gurskij (28.02.2019), Svetlana_K (16.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), ZapMos (15.10.2018), zilavik78 (14.10.2018)

----------


## westpunt

Здравствуйте!
Ищу обработку для ЭДО Диадок для управляемых форм.
У меня есть версия Diadoc1C_UF 5.18.11.epf, буду очень признателен за ссылку на актуальный релиз.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте!
> Ищу обработку для ЭДО Диадок для управляемых форм.
> У меня есть версия Diadoc1C_UF 5.18.11.epf, буду очень признателен за ссылку на актуальный релиз.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9f7b/eX8U3KBoH

----------

tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), westpunt (14.10.2018), yurii_z (29.11.2018)

----------


## M-comp

Кто может помочь - помогите
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/ последняя версия ( UPD v 3.0.4.2 (27.08.2018) )
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/843957/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842717/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/896880/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334591/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/890545/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/818353/

----------


## СветаОнила

Добрый день!

Скачайте, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/
Расширение БП3.0 v2.6

----------


## bodan

> Добрый день!
> 
> Скачайте, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/
> Расширение БП3.0 v2.6


https://yadi.sk/d/K-Yrj-z83WqGbw свежие надо качать за стартмани

----------

slady (22.10.2018), Svetlana_K (16.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), ZapMos (20.10.2018), СветаОнила (14.10.2018)

----------


## lushka

Поделитесь 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/883643/

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать
БП 3.0: ввод покупки по реализациям
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/377596/

----------


## lushka

Может есть у кого, поделитесь, пожалуйста 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/802198/

----------


## budda1975

помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/458845/

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, есть у кого Т-2 для зуп 3.1 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/589618/ или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/564699/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexs775

Народ может было но все же поделитесь у кого есть 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/273663/

----------


## Fltr

> Народ может было но все же поделитесь у кого есть 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/273663/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7k4M/KwKtRU38V

----------

Ankiss (22.10.2018), eesyb (16.10.2018), klad7777777 (16.10.2018), slady (22.10.2018), Svetlana_K (16.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), ZapMos (20.10.2018)

----------


## alexs775

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7k4M/KwKtRU38V


Благодарю Вас Сэр :good:

----------


## Charel

Поделитесь пожалуйста карточка-справка 0504417
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/279702/

----------


## lushka

Поделитесь, пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/609250/

----------


## Klimon

Здравствуйте! Прошу помочь с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/540754/ - *Редактирование архивного чека в 1С:Розница*

----------


## lushka

Здесь уже выкладывали, очень прошу повторить 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/

----------


## vasya2009

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/156507/ или аналогичную обработку

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/156507/ или аналогичную обработку


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7ukC/NGDZRRMMM

----------

kvartovich (18.10.2018), MrAndSoft (16.10.2018), slady (22.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), vasya2009 (22.10.2018), ZapMos (20.10.2018)

----------


## Fltr

> Здесь уже выкладывали, очень прошу повторить 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H16g/gqBy34Lkw

----------

bentim (17.10.2018), Borinem (16.10.2018), Kaniman (16.10.2018), klad7777777 (17.10.2018), lushka (17.10.2018), mpss09 (11.03.2019), MrAndSoft (16.10.2018), savchenkodenis (28.10.2018), slady (22.10.2018), Svetlana_K (17.10.2018), tak_tak777 (18.10.2018), ZapMos (20.10.2018)

----------


## MrAndSoft

Здравия!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528014/ или похожее
спасибо!!!

----------

kvartovich (16.10.2018)

----------


## kvartovich

Здравствуйте, прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/906445/

Формы МХ-1 и МХ-3
заранее Спасибо!

----------


## ЗАЗЕРКАЛЬЕ

Добрый день,
помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/269954/
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## ССвет

Доброй ночи. Прошу помощи. Ищу обработку для 1с розница 2.2  по выгрузке данных в декларант-алко. Спасибо.

----------


## _burb_on_

Может кому будет полезно (ресурс не мой). 
Достаточно большой архив различных обработок под различные конфигурации: https://rebel666.ru/processing.html

----------

Bazooka (18.10.2018), grinlawyer (14.01.2019), inems (18.10.2018), klad7777777 (18.10.2018), SNM2009 (18.10.2018), Stonyx (20.10.2018)

----------


## NABius

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/182325/ или аналогичную обработку

----------


## SNM2009

Посмотрите предыдущее сообщение )
Кстати, огромное спасибо _burb_on_ за ссылку!

----------


## Noob1c

Просьба помочь скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15126/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100967/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293401/ Желательно последние версии, буду очень благодарен

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/182325/ или аналогичную обработку


https://dropmefiles.com/7klXR

----------

NABius (19.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (20.10.2018), Маруся18 (24.10.2018)

----------


## dj-eva

может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/693295/ поделитесь, плиз

----------


## MrAndSoft

Здравия!
Помогитее!!!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528014/ или похожее
спасибо!!!

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/74867/ Заранее спасибо.

----------


## collezioni

Помогите скачать пожалуйста  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/925830/   .

----------


## collezioni

Выложите если есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/906756/   спасибо заранее

----------


## HeadMade

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/851765/
(Очистка периодических регистров посредством T-SQL )
Спасибо !!!!

----------


## Gal_S

Будьте добры любой из этих отчетов http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731734/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/623305/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/907891/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/699336/

----------


## avgost

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/436853/. avgost@yandex.ru Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/436853/. avgost@yandex.ru Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J9Dh/mwBtdtRGk

----------

gsr11 (09.01.2019), klad7777777 (22.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018)

----------


## avgost

Спасибо.

----------


## anton_xxx

Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/411299/

----------


## anton_xxx

И еще вот это: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/854416/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/411299/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6pdL/xg6QAnuLG

----------

anton_xxx (22.10.2018), Kaniman (23.10.2018), klad7777777 (22.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018)

----------


## t15-y

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/630487/

----------


## lazarsr

Добрый день, может кто поделиться http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724700/. Спасибо!

----------


## dmikds

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/406827/

----------


## garipova2003

Добрый день, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/83501/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/159349/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/121570/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/315008/

----------

klad7777777 (23.10.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/83501/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/159349/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/121570/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/315008/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JZx7/Whw5eQTdv
другие

----------

borisusman (06.11.2018), eesyb (23.10.2018), garipova2003 (22.10.2018), Kaniman (23.10.2018), klad7777777 (23.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018)

----------


## garipova2003

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JZx7/Whw5eQTdv
> другие


Спасибо Вам огромное!!!!!!!

----------

tak_tak777 (09.11.2018)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте помогите скачать отчет Т-2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/589618/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/830057/

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте помогите скачать отчет Т-2
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/589618/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/830057/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AV1H/7mKboSrp5
другая

----------

eesyb (23.10.2018), Kaniman (23.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

прошу помощи! У кого есть правила переноса КА 1.1. в КА 2.0 или вообще любые правила В КА 2.0. выложите, пзл.

----------


## Shaldryn

> прошу помощи! У кого есть правила переноса КА 1.1. в КА 2.0 или вообще любые правила В КА 2.0. выложите, пзл.


Если речь про остатки, то есть типовые

----------


## dj-eva

> Если речь про остатки, то есть типовые


О чем вы говорите? вы сами пользовались этими "типовыми"? из-за мелких недочетов выгрузка даже не происходит, как-будто  рукожоп писал эти правила. Такое ощущение, что они их даже не тестят. Даже купленные на просторах инета не дают полной гарантии переноса. Все равно приходится править

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> О чем вы говорите? вы сами пользовались этими "типовыми"? из-за мелких недочетов выгрузка даже не происходит, как-будто  рукожоп писал эти правила. Такое ощущение, что они их даже не тестят. Даже купленные на просторах инета не дают полной гарантии переноса. Все равно приходится править


Я лично переносил без правил чисто справочники и + документы остатки всё полу ручном переносе через формат хмл и ексель. данные брав из отчетов по остаткам чтоб были столбики нужные и загружал справочники номенклатуры и и чисто остатки все. У меня в КА 1.1 продавали запчасти. Одну КА 1.1 я перевёл на БП 3.0 другую на КА 2.0

Так как стандартные у меня не работали. Ошибки сыпались постоянно.  Можно было конечно через КД перенести все справочники создал правила обмена их. Но мне не нужны били все а только то что на остатке чтоб отсеять старое.

----------


## dj-eva

> Я лично переносил без правил чисто справочники и + документы остатки всё полу ручном переносе через формат хмл и ексель. данные брав из отчетов по остаткам чтоб были столбики нужные и загружал справочники номенклатуры и и чисто остатки все. У меня в КА 1.1 продавали запчасти. Одну КА 1.1 я перевёл на БП 3.0 другую на КА 2.0
> 
> Так как стандартные у меня не работали. Ошибки сыпались постоянно.  Можно было конечно через КД перенести все справочники создал правила обмена их. Но мне не нужны били все а только то что на остатке чтоб отсеять старое.


И я так же..по немногу по чуть чуть не будучи программистом. просто понимая что надо..

----------


## lazarsr

Добрый день очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724700/. Принцип понять дальше сам допилю. Спасибо!

----------


## zune

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/912447/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/666725/

----------


## dryu83

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать  	
РегламентированныйОтчетСт  атистикаФормаП4_2019.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587751/

----------


## alexeykz

Добрый вечер. Кто поможет. Интересует чистка номенклатуры http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/172403/
или что-то похожее :) заранее спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый вечер. Кто поможет. Интересует чистка номенклатуры http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/172403/


http://rgho.st/774KXTLjl

----------

Kaniman (24.10.2018), klad7777777 (24.10.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018)

----------


## Oginen

Добрый вечер! Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/329061 или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/255737.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый вечер! Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/329061


http://rgho.st/7hdPWK9tV

----------

klad7777777 (24.10.2018), Oginen (24.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018), Маруся18 (24.10.2018)

----------


## Oginen

Спасибо большое!:)

----------


## Shaldryn

Ребят, ни у кого не завалялась такая обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/784355/ ?
Можете поделиться?

----------


## zune

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/584760/ если не сложно

----------


## Ninaugntu

Добрый день! Очень нужно!!! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/814924/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/723998/. Помогите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## zune

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/327342/ с меня причитается

----------


## ikalichkin

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/327342/ с меня причитается


327342

----------

Kaniman (24.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018), zune (24.10.2018)

----------


## zune

> 327342


Новее есть версия?

----------


## __irina

Здравствуйте! Может поможет кто?
http://infostart.online/public/917474/

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте! Может поможет кто?
> http://infostart.online/public/917474/


917474

----------

Bastar (01.11.2018), Kaniman (25.10.2018), klad7777777 (26.10.2018), lushka (26.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (26.10.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018), __irina (25.10.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Новее есть версия?


327342 - Версия 1.0.0.29

----------

Bastar (01.11.2018), ikalichkin (25.10.2018), klad7777777 (26.10.2018), lushka (26.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ViktOrlov (25.10.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018)

----------


## collezioni

поделитесь пожалуйста  если есть Прайс лист с остатками для ут10,3

----------


## ikalichkin

> Новее есть версия?


увы...

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть отчет по отработанным часам
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581013/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## anton_xxx

Добрый день! 
Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/854416/

----------


## Alezee

День добрый!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/184834/

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! 
> Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/854416/


854416

----------

anton_xxx (27.10.2018), Bastar (01.11.2018), inems (26.10.2018), Kaniman (26.10.2018), Svetlana_K (30.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ViktOrlov (27.10.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте есть отчет по отработанным часам
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581013/
> Заранее спасибо.


581013

----------

Bastar (01.11.2018), inems (26.10.2018), Kaniman (26.10.2018), Svetlana_K (30.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ViktOrlov (27.10.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте уважаемый *bullet13*  не могли бы вы помочь скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/ - Конструктор трудовых договоров WORD для типовой конфигурации 1C ЗУП 3.1 нужна для справочника Сотрудники (новая версия)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/323849/ - Конфигурация для автоматизированного обслуживания информационных баз (АОИБ версии 1.1.6)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729386/ - ВПФ: Кадровый перевод, Работа в выходные и праздничные дни, Работа сверхурочно в ЗУП 3.1 (Нужен кадровый перевод)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/844728/ - Конструктор Word для типовой конфигурации 1C ЗУП 3.1
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте уважаемый *bullet13*  не могли бы вы помочь скачать 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/ - Конструктор трудовых договоров WORD для типовой конфигурации 1C ЗУП 3.1 нужна для справочника Сотрудники (новая версия)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/323849/ - Конфигурация для автоматизированного обслуживания информационных баз (АОИБ версии 1.1.6)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729386/ - ВПФ: Кадровый перевод, Работа в выходные и праздничные дни, Работа сверхурочно в ЗУП 3.1 (Нужен кадровый перевод)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/844728/ - Конструктор Word для типовой конфигурации 1C ЗУП 3.1
> Заранее благодарен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lve9/3BLdueEZm
некоторые

----------

eesyb (29.10.2018), Kaniman (27.10.2018), smolen1 (26.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018)

----------


## smolen1

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lve9/3BLdueEZm
> некоторые


Спасибо, чуть чуть не хватает :)

----------

tak_tak777 (09.11.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь в:
1. Визуализация событий на временной шкале средствами "Поле HTML документа" (версия 1.0) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/877893/
2. Консоль внедренца (версия 1.08) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/861748/
3. Рабочий стол администратора/программиста на управляемой форме (версия 3) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/239307/

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день!
Не могли бы вы скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/409356/

Уже не надо, сам написал обработку

----------


## Fltr

> Прошу помочь в:
> 
> 3. Рабочий стол администратора/программиста на управляемой форме (версия 3) 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/239307/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ATDn/3w62a4GYG

----------

irina_ph (16.03.2019), Kaniman (27.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (26.10.2018)

----------


## filh

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/371381/
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## alexsdeep

Здравствуйте.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/688058/

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго времени суток.
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/371381/
> Буду очень признателен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8kdS/6nSLfxB6y

----------

filh (26.10.2018), Svetlana_K (30.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (30.10.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ATDn/3w62a4GYG


Это разве версия 3?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Прошу помочь в:
> 3. Рабочий стол администратора/программиста на управляемой форме (версия 3) 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/239307/


Вроде есть такая: http://rgho.st/6qjGRsDfr

----------

irina_ph (16.03.2019), kosmos_live (29.10.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (30.10.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Вроде есть такая: http://rgho.st/6qjGRsDfr


Это, к сожалению, версия 2, а хотелось получить версию 3, от 08.09.18

----------

tak_tak777 (09.11.2018)

----------


## t15-y

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863269/

----------


## Lantra

Добрый день. Никто не поможет ?   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/668555/

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
Прошу содействия, может у кого завалялась данная cf:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276550/
Делать не много, но руки не доходят.

Буду премного благодарен :)

----------


## cruzo

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646114/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/307652/

----------


## MrBlanki

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста новой версией обработки Diadoc1C_UF_5_29_01.epf (для обычных форм)

----------


## Chumakova

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/705464/

----------


## modniymaster

Diadoc1C UF 5.28.01 Пожалуйста

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/907891/ ЗУП 3.1 Налоги и взносы (кратко) по подразделениям . Спасибо!

----------


## modniymaster

> Diadoc1C UF 5.28.01 Пожалуйста


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5oyt/mF9xCtTzv

----------


## MrBlanki

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5oyt/mF9xCtTzv


Diadoc1C UF 5.29.01 бы =)

----------

tak_tak777 (09.11.2018)

----------


## filh

Доброго времени, помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/458845/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/851037/
Это печатные формы УПД. Раньше скидывали, но ссылки уже не работают.
Спасибо.

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/502192/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262378/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646978/

----------


## m.sa

Diadoc1C 5.2хххх - последний релиз ( версию ) не знаю, но очень нужен =). Под обычные формы.
Спасибо большое.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Diadoc1C 5.2хххх - последний релиз ( версию ) не знаю, но очень нужен =). Под обычные формы.
> Спасибо большое.


Сам жду, но последний релиз ( версию ) это Diadoc1C UF 5.29.01 =)

----------


## ivan_777777

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
Выгрузка маркетинговых мероприятий из Управление торговлей 11 в Frontol 5 http://1c-book.ru/public/664809/
Анализ и пересчет итогов базы на SQL http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/562943/

----------


## wolf_dmv

Добрый день срочно нужна вот эти обработки
http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/267661/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/288679/
заранее спасибо

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день срочно нужна вот эти обработки
> http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/267661/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/288679/
> заранее спасибо


288679

----------

Bastar (01.11.2018), Fltr (31.10.2018), Kaniman (01.11.2018), mpss09 (06.11.2018), Svetlana_K (02.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), turn123 (09.11.2018), ViktOrlov (31.10.2018), wolf_dmv (31.10.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
> Выгрузка маркетинговых мероприятий из Управление торговлей 11 в Frontol 5 http://1c-book.ru/public/664809/
> Анализ и пересчет итогов базы на SQL http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/562943/


664809
562943

----------

Fltr (31.10.2018), ivan_777777 (01.11.2018), Kaniman (01.11.2018), Svetlana_K (02.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), turn123 (09.11.2018), ViktOrlov (31.10.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Сам жду, но последний релиз ( версию ) это Diadoc1C UF 5.29.01 =)


 Diadoc1C UF 5.29.01

----------

Bastar (01.11.2018), Fltr (31.10.2018), MrBlanki (01.11.2018), snigirko (31.10.2018), Stonyx (07.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (01.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018), Виктор33 (21.11.2018)

----------


## Bastar

Други, помогите, кто чем может:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/807936/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/663820/
Заранее уважаю и прославляю за помощь.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь (повтор) в:
1. Визуализация событий на временной шкале средствами "Поле HTML документа" (версия 1.0) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/877893/
2. Консоль внедренца (версия 1.08) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/861748/
3. Рабочий стол администратора/программиста на управляемой форме (только версию 3) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/239307/

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/877421/

----------


## wen700

http://инфостарт.рф/public/344016/ пожалуйста
Выслать aidar1492gmail.com

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помочь (повтор) в:
> 1. Визуализация событий на временной шкале средствами "Поле HTML документа" (версия 1.0) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/877893/
> 2. Консоль внедренца (версия 1.08) 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/861748/
> 3. Рабочий стол администратора/программиста на управляемой форме (только версию 3) 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/239307/


861748
239307

----------

Bastar (01.11.2018), bobru (10.12.2018), eesyb (02.11.2018), Kaniman (01.11.2018), Noob1c (08.11.2018), Svetlana_K (02.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (01.11.2018), turn123 (09.11.2018), ViktOrlov (01.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/877421/


877421

----------

666Rebel666 (01.11.2018), Bastar (01.11.2018), ivan_777777 (01.11.2018), kosmos_live (01.11.2018), MariaMuhina (01.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ViktOrlov (01.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте уважаемый bullet13 не могли бы вы помочь скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/ - Конструктор трудовых договоров WORD для типовой конфигурации 1C ЗУП 3.1 нужна для справочника Сотрудники (новая версия)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/323849/ - Конфигурация для автоматизированного обслуживания информационных баз (АОИБ версии 1.1.6)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729386/ - ВПФ: Кадровый перевод, Работа в выходные и праздничные дни, Работа сверхурочно в ЗУП 3.1 (Нужен кадровый перевод)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/844728/ - Конструктор Word для типовой конфигурации 1C ЗУП 3.1
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## bullet13

> http://инфостарт.рф/public/344016/ пожалуйста
> Выслать aidar1492gmail.com


Что именно?

1)4.31.zip  

2)Декларация (ф 11, 12).erf 

3)podr_4.30.zip

----------

tak_tak777 (09.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте уважаемый bullet13 не могли бы вы помочь скачать 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/ - Конструктор трудовых договоров WORD для типовой конфигурации 1C ЗУП 3.1 нужна для справочника Сотрудники (новая версия)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/323849/ - Конфигурация для автоматизированного обслуживания информационных баз (АОИБ версии 1.1.6)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729386/ - ВПФ: Кадровый перевод, Работа в выходные и праздничные дни, Работа сверхурочно в ЗУП 3.1 (Нужен кадровый перевод)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/844728/ - Конструктор Word для типовой конфигурации 1C ЗУП 3.1
> Заранее благодарен!


378705
323849
729386
844728

----------

666Rebel666 (01.11.2018), alex125it (01.11.2018), Bastar (01.11.2018), Borinem (01.11.2018), eesyb (02.11.2018), Fltr (01.11.2018), Kaniman (01.11.2018), klad7777777 (01.11.2018), kozavva (06.11.2018), mpss09 (06.11.2018), smolen1 (01.11.2018), Svetlana_K (02.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (01.11.2018), ViktOrlov (01.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## santa1

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/779499/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/434050/

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/779499/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/434050/


779499
434050

----------

666Rebel666 (01.11.2018), bobru (10.12.2018), eesyb (02.11.2018), Fltr (01.11.2018), Kaniman (01.11.2018), klad7777777 (01.11.2018), kozavva (06.11.2018), santa1 (01.11.2018), Svetlana_K (02.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (01.11.2018), ViktOrlov (01.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## wen700

> Что именно?
> 
> 1)4.31.zip  
> 
> 2)Декларация (ф 11, 12).erf 
> 
> 3)podr_4.30.zip



2)Декларация (ф 11, 12).erf

----------


## wen700

> Что именно?
> 
> 1)4.31.zip  
> 
> 2)Декларация (ф 11, 12).erf 
> 
> 3)podr_4.30.zip


1 и 3 я не знаю что это. может и нужно

----------


## bullet13

> 2)Декларация (ф 11, 12).erf


344016 - Декларация (ф 11, 12).erf

----------

666Rebel666 (01.11.2018), Bastar (01.11.2018), Fltr (01.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ViktOrlov (01.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/862693/
ТТН с отладкой, массой нетто, брутто и количеством мест. БП 3.0

----------


## Ajuice

Здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/818374/
http://b1c.ru/public/705636/
почта для связи ajuice@inbox.ru

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь с: Визуализация событий на временной шкале средствами "Поле HTML документа" (версия 1.0) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/877893/

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/907891/ ЗУП 3.1 Налоги и взносы (кратко) по подразделениям . Спасибо!

----------

bentim (04.11.2018)

----------


## AlexTAP

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста
Печать непроведенных документов УТ 11, ERP и КА 2 [Расширение]http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/828144/

----------


## bentim

Прошу помочь с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/372629/ Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML с анализом. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ivan_777777

Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка: 
Выгрузка карт лояльности из УТ 11 во Frontol 4.9 и 5 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/298635/
Подойдет любая для Frontol 5. Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## elki-palki

Добрый день.Прошу помочь с обработкой для БП 30 здесь: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696618/

----------

bentim (04.11.2018)

----------


## nizuk

Добрый день.Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработину http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812595/ , заранее спасибо.

----------

bentim (04.11.2018)

----------


## Sinistermirk

Добрый день. Поделитесь если есть у кого нибудь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/390871/. 
Спасибо

----------

bentim (04.11.2018)

----------


## Геннадий_19

Добрый день! Помогите скачать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/436397/
Заранее признателен. Несколько лет назад ее выкладывали, но ссылка уже не действует.

----------

bentim (04.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте!
> Пожалуйста помогите скачать:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/818374/
> http://b1c.ru/public/705636/
> почта для связи ajuice@inbox.ru


705636
818374

----------

666Rebel666 (04.11.2018), Ajuice (05.11.2018), bentim (04.11.2018), eesyb (06.11.2018), inems (05.11.2018), ivan_777777 (06.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помочь с: Визуализация событий на временной шкале средствами "Поле HTML документа" (версия 1.0) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/877893/


877893

----------

666Rebel666 (04.11.2018), eesyb (06.11.2018), inems (05.11.2018), popenko (05.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (04.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/907891/ ЗУП 3.1 Налоги и взносы (кратко) по подразделениям . Спасибо!


907891

----------

666Rebel666 (04.11.2018), Ajuice (05.11.2018), eesyb (06.11.2018), Gal_S (05.11.2018), inems (05.11.2018), Kaniman (05.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (04.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помочь с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/372629/ Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML с анализом. Заранее благодарен!


372629

----------

666Rebel666 (04.11.2018), Ajuice (05.11.2018), bentim (04.11.2018), eesyb (06.11.2018), inems (05.11.2018), Kaniman (05.11.2018), klad7777777 (06.11.2018), SLK01 (08.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (04.11.2018), yurii_z (23.12.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка: 
> Выгрузка карт лояльности из УТ 11 во Frontol 4.9 и 5 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/298635/
> Подойдет любая для Frontol 5. Заранее огромное спасибо.


298635

----------

666Rebel666 (04.11.2018), inems (05.11.2018), ivan_777777 (06.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день.Прошу помочь с обработкой для БП 30 здесь: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696618/


696618

----------

666Rebel666 (04.11.2018), bentim (04.11.2018), inems (05.11.2018), Kaniman (05.11.2018), SLK01 (08.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день. Поделитесь если есть у кого нибудь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/390871/. 
> Спасибо


390871

----------

666Rebel666 (04.11.2018), bentim (04.11.2018), borisusman (06.11.2018), inems (05.11.2018), Sinistermirk (05.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (04.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/436397/
> Заранее признателен. Несколько лет назад ее выкладывали, но ссылка уже не действует.


436397

----------

666Rebel666 (04.11.2018), bentim (04.11.2018), inems (05.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/862693/
> ТТН с отладкой, массой нетто, брутто и количеством мест. БП 3.0


862693

----------

666Rebel666 (04.11.2018), bentim (04.11.2018), dj-eva (06.11.2018), Fltr (05.11.2018), inems (05.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (04.11.2018), ZapMos (05.11.2018), СветаОнила (08.11.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь в:
Отчет для контроля платежей по НДФЛ. ЗУП ред. 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/900501/ и
Контроль НДФЛ (плановый, исчисленный, удержанный, перечисленный)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/925513/

----------


## inems

Прошу помочь с обработкой:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581923/
Обработки создания связанных объектов для конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0

----------


## sergant500

Прошу помочь: 
Интерфейсы мобильных приложений. Примеры (все)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/923136/
Самая простая конфигурация для сканирования штрихкодов из мобильного приложения 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/934157/

и если можно (дорогой 10$)
Произвольный запрос во внешнюю базу 1С через WEB-сервис 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/913493/

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262378/

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/669223/ - Сторнирование документов в ERP, УТ11, БП3.0

----------


## alexeykz

Добрый день! Интересует загрузка изображений номенклатуру по артикулу из папки. Буду благодарен :)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/297431/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/286360/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/800035/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день! Интересует загрузка изображений номенклатуру по артикулу из папки. Буду благодарен :)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/297431/


https://dropmefiles.com/qSGoU

----------

alexeykz (06.11.2018), DenisVich (07.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), turn123 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (08.11.2018)

----------


## alexeykz

> https://dropmefiles.com/qSGoU


Спасибо, но не подошла. Нужно по коду. 
Помогите пожалуйста с этой :)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/887711/

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Прошу скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557477/ Заранее спасибо

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Помогите со следующей обработкой.
Выгрузка и загрузка EnterpriseData (исправлены ошибки типовой обработки)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/826022/

----------


## DenisVich

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Valerianich

Добрый день. 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/914242/.

----------


## yurasn

Добрый день. 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/414370/

----------


## ignorant

Прошу помочь скачать мобильное приложение - сканер штрихкода 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/586539/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587908/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704582/
Спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Прошу помочь скачать мобильное приложение - сканер штрихкода 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704582/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fa5C/gKhRidkWQ

----------

666Rebel666 (08.11.2018), alex125it (07.11.2018), ignorant (12.11.2018), SLK01 (08.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), turn123 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (08.11.2018)

----------


## klad77

Помогите плз скачать эту обработку "Перенос реализаций как поступлений и наоборот для БП 3.0"


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614223/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите плз скачать эту обработку "Перенос реализаций как поступлений и наоборот для БП 3.0"
> 
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614223/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9E7m/JvR7GrApg

----------

666Rebel666 (07.11.2018), klad77 (08.11.2018), SLK01 (08.11.2018), tak_tak777 (09.11.2018), turn123 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (08.11.2018)

----------


## Tyler_13

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать этот отчет: Отчет по движениям (оборотам) бонусных баллов в УТ11
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/651002/

----------


## klad77

Спасибо большое

----------


## AimDima

Ищу:
Рабочее место менеджера по продажам для 1С (УТ 11, ERP 2.0, КА 2) v.1: Розница, Интернет-магазин + (УТ 10.3 / УПП / КА 1 / Розница 1)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555797/

Рабочее место менеджера по продажам v.2. (Оптовая торговля)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/560289/

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте. 

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой отправки сообщений из 1С в вайбер, если есть)

----------


## lazarsr

Добрый день, может кто поделиться http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724700/. Спасибо!

----------


## inems

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283437/
Счет(Инвойс/Invoice) - Внешняя печатная форма для документа "Счет на оплату покупателю" БП 3.0

----------


## santa1

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/461992/

----------


## turn123

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть публикацией
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/203534/

Заранее спасибо

----------


## dj-eva

Доброе утро, прошу помощи в обработке http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/808404/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть публикацией
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/203534/


http://rgho.st/8yHFkrw4T

----------

666Rebel666 (09.11.2018), bentim (15.11.2018), Kaniman (09.11.2018), klad7777777 (12.11.2018), SLK01 (11.11.2018), tak_tak777 (16.11.2018), turn123 (09.11.2018), ZapMos (12.11.2018)

----------


## dj-eva

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236257/ у кого есть? подкиньте

----------


## Andru668

Друзья, помогите качнуть УПД для УПП http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/downloa...212&pub=897210

----------


## Andru668

Прошу прощения, неверно указал ссылку в предыдущем сообщении (там УПД для УТ)
Для УПП вот эта - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/downloa...457&pub=897210

----------


## tesla-1980

Если не сложно, нужна ведомость амортизации ОС. Спасибо.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/199961/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/665259/

----------


## __irina

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой для Розницы 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578179/
Спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой для Розницы 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578179/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/48Tw/c6dnq2nRC

----------

666Rebel666 (10.11.2018), ignorant (12.11.2018), tak_tak777 (16.11.2018), ZapMos (12.11.2018)

----------


## t15-y

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/779168/

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать еще вот это - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/396592/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/559073/

----------


## garipova2003

добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303143/
Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303143/
> Буду очень благодарна!


https://dropmefiles.com/ZTYzx

----------

666Rebel666 (11.11.2018), alex125it (11.11.2018), garipova2003 (11.11.2018), klad7777777 (12.11.2018), tak_tak777 (16.11.2018), ZapMos (12.11.2018)

----------


## garipova2003

> https://dropmefiles.com/ZTYzx


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Tyler_13

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать. Очень нужно!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/651002/

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток дамы и господа.
Просьба поспособствовать в поиске вот такого отчета:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322078/

Заранее спасибо :)

----------


## Марокко

Добрый день, помогите скачать обработки для переноса:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/901823/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, помогите скачать обработки для переноса:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8FQ4/CKsf7JdN5

----------

666Rebel666 (12.11.2018), alhimius (20.03.2019), Ankiss (19.12.2018), Borinem (13.11.2018), irina_ph (15.03.2019), Kaniman (12.11.2018), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (16.11.2018), ZapMos (12.11.2018), Бека707 (20.11.2018), Марокко (12.11.2018)

----------


## lenaonly

После обновления ЗУП 3.1 перестала работать справка о ЗП по месяцам. Помогите скачать рабочую http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/939755/  или поделитесь у кого работают на релизе Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.8.137). Спасибо.

----------


## klad77

Обновите ЗУП до 3.1.8.155 и будет счастье

----------


## lenaonly

> Обновите ЗУП до 3.1.8.155 и будет счастье


Я конечно попробую, но типовая то справка работает, только она формируется одной суммой, без расшифровки по месяцам. У нас была внешняя обработка. Сейчас вот такую ошибку выдает. ошибка справка.jpg

----------


## jurgal1C

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста найти модуль диадок версию 5.27.01

----------


## klad77

Проще обработку поправить и все. Вышлите на klad98@mail.ru

----------


## jurgal1C

У меня вообще никакой версии нет, т.е. править пока нечего :)

----------


## Aikosyapr

Добрый день. Прошу помощи в скачивании отчетов по статистике(статистические формы) для Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0 с инфостарта:
Форма П-2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104724/
Форма П-3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541394/
Форма П-6 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/296110/

----------


## arseny

Добрый день. Прошу помощи в скачивании http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/620850/ заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## sudakov1

> После обновления ЗУП 3.1 перестала работать справка о ЗП по месяцам. Помогите скачать рабочую http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/939755/  или поделитесь у кого работают на релизе Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.8.137). Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HQUC/7LegN67ze

----------

666Rebel666 (12.11.2018), eesyb (13.11.2018), Kaniman (12.11.2018), lenaonly (13.11.2018), tak_tak777 (16.11.2018), TrinitronOTV (13.11.2018)

----------


## aslay

Ребята, а есть у кого типа этой обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/80839/ Автоперенос даты запрета редактирования данных.

----------


## aslay

извиняюсь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/80839/

----------


## sudakov1

> извиняюсь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/80839/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9Y11/VHyj5eDX1

----------

666Rebel666 (13.11.2018), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (16.11.2018), ZapMos (13.11.2018)

----------


## aslay

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9Y11/VHyj5eDX1


ого. Спасибо большое!

----------


## wcop

Помогите пожалуйста скачать: Анализ продаж детальный (Прибыль с продаж и KPI, рекомендации по товарному запасу)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527268/

----------


## Torkvimada

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/517218/
Есть у кого нибудь что-то похожее, автоматическая подгрузка реквизитов контрагента по инн для обычных форм.

----------


## aslay

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9Y11/VHyj5eDX1


а для какои платформы она? 8.2-и 8.3УТУФ не может открыть.

----------


## sudakov1

123.jpg


> а для какои платформы она? 8.2-и 8.3УТУФ не может открыть.


открывает

----------


## apocalysets

Друзья, есть у кого обработка RG-SOFT:УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ЗАГРУЗЧИК ИЗ EXCEL? Видел, что на этом форуме в 2012г спрашивали про неё, но видимо так никто и не нашёл.
http://www.rg-soft.ru/products/unive...om_excel_ed_2/
Или может быть есть более свежие аналоги?

----------


## kosmos_live

Будьте добры http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/669130/

----------


## garipova2003

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/608150/  Поиск и восстановление битых ссылок 8.3.6+
Спасибо!

----------


## aslay

> Друзья, есть у кого обработка RG-SOFT:УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ЗАГРУЗЧИК ИЗ EXCEL? Видел, что на этом форуме в 2012г спрашивали про неё, но видимо так никто и не нашёл.
> http://www.rg-soft.ru/products/unive...om_excel_ed_2/
> Или может быть есть более свежие аналоги?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Q6d/QcjqcKFde оно?

----------

Kaniman (20.11.2018), Masik777 (18.03.2019), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (16.11.2018), ZapMos (13.11.2018)

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/663839/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619031/ Пакетная печать. Спасибо!

----------


## lenaonly

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/   вариант для версии 3.1.7.87  (был скачан для версии 3.1.4, но он тоже перестал работать)
или, если есть у кого, трудовой договор для ЗУП 3.1 версии 3.1.8.155, в которые можно свой шаблон вставить.

----------


## Марокко

Можно еще вот такую обработку :
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/

----------


## nasha4

Добрый день, возможно у кого то есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/836614/?detail=Y, буду очень признательна.

----------


## aslay

и эту или аналогичную для розницы http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/620850/

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте нужна ВПФ УПД за поставщика для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" для БП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/
P.S. Есть ссылка, но не могу скачать. Может кто перезальет. https://turbo.to/nvh3obnf6u77.html/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nasha4

А не внешняя подойдет?

----------


## nasha4

> Здравствуйте нужна ВПФ УПД за поставщика для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" для БП 3.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/
> P.S. Есть ссылка, но не могу скачать. Может кто перезальет. https://turbo.to/nvh3obnf6u77.html/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/home/Поступлен...0%20v1.4.1.epf

----------

Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (16.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018)

----------


## Aidar2

https://cloud.mail.ru/home/Поступлен...0%20v1.4.1.epf 
Ссылка не работает

----------


## nasha4

> https://cloud.mail.ru/home/Поступлен...0%20v1.4.1.epf


На https://turbo.to/nvh3obnf6u77.html залила. Ловите.

----------

tak_tak777 (16.11.2018)

----------


## nasha4

> На https://turbo.to/nvh3obnf6u77.html залила. Ловите.


https://turbo.to/rtzt1gwalu2b.html  эта вроде рабочая) проверяйте.

----------

tak_tak777 (16.11.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/   вариант для версии 3.1.7.87  (был скачан для версии 3.1.4, но он тоже перестал работать)
> или, если есть у кого, трудовой договор для ЗУП 3.1 версии 3.1.8.155, в которые можно свой шаблон вставить.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6pJi/qkZ3JCU1P
вроде она

----------

eesyb (15.11.2018), Kaniman (20.11.2018), lenaonly (13.11.2018), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (16.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018)

----------


## ermvadim

Доброго времени, форумчане!
Помогите с отчетом http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/288606/
+ 100 вам в карму:)

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/ - Правила переноса документов из ЗУП 2.5 в ЗУП 3.1

----------


## SergAl

или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/710420/ - Правила переноса документов из ЗУП 2.5 в ЗУП 3.1

----------


## inems

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/927742/
Заполнение пустых артикулов и штрихкодов на основе кода номенклатуры в 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 3

или 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/446340/
Заполнение пустых артикулов

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте нужна ВПФ УПД за поставщика для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" для БП 3.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/
> P.S. Есть ссылка, но не могу скачать. Может кто перезальет. https://turbo.to/nvh3obnf6u77.html/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Vr5/G5bF5jcYY
1.5.4

----------

inems (16.11.2018), Kaniman (20.11.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (16.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018), СветаОнила (15.11.2018)

----------


## Aidar2

Спасибо

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/575975/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810819/

Спасибо!

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята помогите
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532431/

----------


## Ajuice

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/697446/

Спасибо!

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/325122/

----------


## bigggor

Добрый день, Может есть у кого "Подбор номенклатуры в РМК для УТ 10.3" или нечто подобное
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841375/
Очень выручите

----------


## GraveHeaD

Добрый вечер.

Интересует ведомость выгрузки зарплаты в банк из ЗУП 8.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704079/

Помогите пожалуйста скачать? 

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/539335/
и если есть скиньте пожалуйста отчеты про проверке 6-ндфл

----------


## sudakov1

> помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/539335/
> и если есть скиньте пожалуйста отчеты про проверке 6-ндфл


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EQmk/XAJ2iUQ9o

----------

666Rebel666 (16.11.2018), arza (16.11.2018), dj-eva (16.11.2018), inems (17.11.2018), kozavva (29.11.2018), Nafanja-ek (02.12.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (16.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018)

----------


## NEDA

Добрый день! помогите скачать Синхронизация УТ 11.4 и Розница 1.0  /http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/720464/

----------


## Franchesko

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/716683/

----------


## Uliana2009

Помогите пожалуйста скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/94355/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/94355/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CNMs/WqnSnPxGe
другая

----------

batov (04.02.2019), OLEG_B (18.11.2018), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (21.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018)

----------


## ignorant

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587908/

----------


## lushka

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/733588/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/733588/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Tkx/BmVCdvKkp

----------

guzai (28.11.2018), Kaniman (20.11.2018), Nafanja-ek (02.12.2018), OLEG_B (18.11.2018), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (21.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018), Маруся18 (02.12.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Tkx/BmVCdvKkp


В этом сборнике старые формы, некоторые из них под 3.1.8 не подойдут, к сожалению

----------

tak_tak777 (21.11.2018)

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста с  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922571/
*Универсальный инструмент для переноса данных через табличный документ (УФ)*

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи в скачивании:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619669/

----------


## Franchesko

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/927104/

----------


## Noob1c

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/274485/ StartManager 1.4 или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21911/  Hot tray 1C

----------


## MagicG

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/663820/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/274485/ StartManager 1.4 или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21911/  Hot tray 1C


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LgFo/3SPMV15mS

----------

7990779 (20.11.2018), GrAn59 (24.11.2018), Kaniman (20.11.2018), klad7777777 (20.11.2018), Noob1c (19.11.2018), OLEG_B (19.11.2018), sewell (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (21.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018), Маруся18 (02.12.2018)

----------


## Helen2727

> http://rgho.st/6fG7lcKM2


Добрый день. Не удается скачать по ссылке, может кто поделится групповой выгрузкой налоговых в XML. Спасибо!

----------

Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (21.11.2018)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день. Не удается скачать по ссылке, может кто поделится групповой выгрузкой налоговых в XML. Спасибо!


Просто ссылка уже протухла, ловите (602310): https://dropmefiles.com/qahjr

----------

Helen2727 (19.11.2018), root7 (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018)

----------


## Helen2727

> Просто ссылка уже протухла, ловите (602310): https://dropmefiles.com/qahjr


Спасибо Вам огромное!

----------


## Noob1c

Можно ещё пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293401/ Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML 8.3 с отбором и  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/ 
ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.2

и очень нужно - эти 2 обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/828407/ Расхождения остатков организаций с остатками складов в УТ 11.4 и  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/829041/ Исправление ошибки закрытия месяца УТ 11.4: "Обнаружены отрицательные остатки ..."
Обработки - Закрытие периода

----------


## sudakov1

[QUOTE=Noob1c;511919]Можно ещё пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293401/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/878C/GUG6dJyQo

----------

Masik777 (14.12.2018), Noob1c (20.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018)

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане, помогите пожалуйста со следующими обработками(ссылки указанные в данной ветки на них уже не работают):

Замена ГУИД
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536014/

Реестр выставленных счетов и оплат
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/117144/

Отчет по наличию счет-фактур выданных
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/125938/

Ошибка "Записи регистра сведений стали неуникальными"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/538465/

Загрузка данных из табличного документа в документ «Операция» (управляемые формы)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/630456/

Подбор номенклатуры в виде дерева (управляемые формы)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/670486/

Консоль HTTP-запросов с генерацией кода
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/835540/
Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане, помогите пожалуйста со следующими обработками(ссылки указанные в данной ветки на них уже не работают):
> 
> Замена ГУИД
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536014/
> 
> Реестр выставленных счетов и оплат
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/117144/
> 
> Отчет по наличию счет-фактур выданных
> ...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ghny/A9hTn1uFB

----------

DenisVich (20.11.2018), dj-eva (20.11.2018), Drama Queen (06.12.2018), Kaniman (20.11.2018), klad7777777 (20.11.2018), Masik777 (14.12.2018), Noob1c (20.11.2018), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (21.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018), Маруся18 (02.12.2018)

----------


## Евгений9909

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/531592/

----------

inems (20.11.2018)

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/192139/

----------


## DenisVich

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ghny/A9hTn1uFB


Спасибо за ссылки.
Вот тоже интересно бы взглянуть, ранее не публиковалась здесь:
Автоматическое закрытие месяца ERP 2.хх (несколько периодов)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789963/
Заранее благодарен.

----------

Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018)

----------


## aleks3372

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/325122/
Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## kosmos_live

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/669130/
Добры день

----------


## DrDrDrosos

ЭКСПОТОР - Выгрузка номенклатуры, цен, остатков из 1С   - ищу эту обработку, для 8.3, заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------


## gbuh67

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, этой обработкой.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/754120/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, этой обработкой.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/754120/
> Заранее благодарю.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H3zD/GKLv4QTHn

----------

GrAn59 (24.11.2018), inems (21.11.2018), Masik777 (14.12.2018), Nafanja-ek (02.12.2018), Noob1c (26.11.2018), root7 (22.11.2018), Svetlana_K (22.11.2018), tak_tak777 (21.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## Andru668

Добрый день!
друзья, может есть у кого УПД для УПП, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
или качните (только именно для УПП, там еще для УТ есть) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/897210
спасибо заранее

----------


## sestyle

Добрый день,
поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/940075/

----------


## flab_r

Добрый день,
поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/371309/
спасибо заранее

----------


## NEDA

Добрый день! помогите скачать Синхронизация УТ 11.4 и Розница 1.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/720464/

----------


## rikony

Приветствую 
Может есть у кого Закрытие долгов. ЗКГУ 3.1, ЗУП 3.1 http://expert.chistov.pro/public/532160/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/

----------


## Plash

Приветствую sudakov1

Добрый день. Можно попросить Вас обновить ссылку на скачивание, а то не открывается. Благодарю




> Поделитесь если есть 
> Выявление и работа с неликвидом (залежавшимся товаром) и дефицитом номенклатуры
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/330280/
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AM1J/ehHALEk9e
> альтернатива

----------

tak_tak777 (27.11.2018)

----------


## Plash

> Приветствую 
> Может есть у кого Закрытие долгов. ЗКГУ 3.1, ЗУП 3.1 http://expert.chistov.pro/public/532160/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E5kN/PsN15q54X

----------

guzai (28.11.2018), Kaniman (21.11.2018), klad7777777 (22.11.2018), manop (06.02.2019), rikony (21.11.2018), root7 (22.11.2018), Svetlana_K (30.11.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Приветствую sudakov1
> 
> Добрый день. Можно попросить Вас обновить ссылку на скачивание, а то не открывается. Благодарю


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ce3v/3KAYdu6t1

----------

guzai (28.11.2018), irina_ph (16.03.2019), Masik777 (14.12.2018), Plash (21.11.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/
Нужна в частности Т-60 Записка расчет
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## DenisVich

Добрый день. Поделитесь ссылками пожалуйста, обмен 1С с Joomla(Virtue Mart). Не обязательно эти, хоть что-нибудь.:

Выгрузка товаров из Управления Торговлей 11 в VirtueMart 2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/145495/

Обмен 1C УТ 8.x <-> VirtueMart 2 (Joomla) по протоколу CommerceML, с выгрузкой свойств, скидок, габаритов и производителя
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236338/

VirtueMart 2.0 Joomla 2.5 и 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/148255/

1с+ Joomla - VirtueMart 2.x выгрузка товаров на сайт
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/202573/

Интеграция 1С и joomla в формате commerceML.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/126068/

Выгрузка в VirtueMart 1.1.x\2.x\3.x из 1С 7.7\8.1\8.2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/137496/

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## flab_r

Добрый день,
поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/371309/
спасибо заранее

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день. Поделитесь ссылками пожалуйста, обмен 1С с Joomla(Virtue Mart). Не обязательно эти, хоть что-нибудь.:
> 
> Выгрузка товаров из Управления Торговлей 11 в VirtueMart 2
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/145495/
> 
> Обмен 1C УТ 8.x <-> VirtueMart 2 (Joomla) по протоколу CommerceML, с выгрузкой свойств, скидок, габаритов и производителя
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236338/
> 
> VirtueMart 2.0 Joomla 2.5 и 1С
> ...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DwFR/VyMBvbyLW

----------

DenisVich (22.11.2018), GrAn59 (24.11.2018), JlexaRUS58 (19.12.2018), Svetlana_K (30.11.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## ignorant

Добрый день.
Поделитесь "перехват сообщений Broadcast со сканера штрих-кодов" плиз.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587908/

----------


## t15-y

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/941627/

----------


## klad7777777

Всем здравия! Очень хочется обработку Обнуление остатков регистров бухгалтерии и накопления http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/940283/

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия! 
Прошу помощи: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619669/ Просмотр и очистка регистра сведений (управляемые формы) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/539507/ Очистка регистров накопления (УФ) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/894770/ Запрет на запуск более одного сеанса для одного пользователя в 1С: Предприятие 8.3 ЗУП, БП, КА, ERP и т.д. 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/74624/ Удаление записей независимого регистра сведений (для обычных и управляемых форм)

----------


## klad77

Добрый день
Помогите скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782984

----------


## Merlin1975

Может у кого-нибудь есть последняя версия вот этой обработки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/

----------


## sudakov1

> Может у кого-нибудь есть последняя версия вот этой обработки:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FUAm/66WYKEccQ
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K5e3/xK6VY2SSF

----------

borisusman (25.11.2018), Kaniman (25.11.2018), klad7777777 (26.11.2018), Merlin1975 (24.11.2018), Nafanja-ek (02.12.2018), Svetlana_K (30.11.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018), СветаОнила (03.12.2018)

----------


## Merlin1975

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FUAm/66WYKEccQ
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K5e3/xK6VY2SSF


Благодарю.
Только та, что поновее отрабатывает очень странно....

----------


## sudakov1

> Благодарю.
> Только та, что поновее отрабатывает очень странно....


другой пока нет

----------


## Серж2013

Здравствуйте, а можете перезалить  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96753/? Она была в этой теме, но ссылка уже не доступна

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте, а можете перезалить  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96753/? Она была в этой теме, но ссылка уже не доступна


ссылка

----------

666Rebel666 (25.11.2018), Kaniman (25.11.2018), klad7777777 (26.11.2018), Svetlana_K (30.11.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018), Серж2013 (25.11.2018)

----------


## Juamnh

Добрый день
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900/ заранее спасибо

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900/ заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4aT4/MDppJgFxJ

----------

aleks3372 (05.12.2018), inems (26.11.2018), Juamnh (25.11.2018), klad7777777 (26.11.2018), Masik777 (14.12.2018), Nafanja-ek (02.12.2018), Svetlana_K (30.11.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018), Маруся18 (02.12.2018)

----------


## Juamnh

огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Juamnh

Здравствуйте. Прошу помочь найти эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900/
РаспределениеЗатратНа08_03с  ет.epf РаспределениеЗатратНа20сче  т.epf там уже нет
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Juamnh

Здравствуйте. Прошу помочь найти эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900/
РаспределениеЗатратНа08_03с  ет.epf РаспределениеЗатратНа20сче  т.epf там уже нет
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Sinistermirk

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646192/
Спасибо.

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/196560/

----------


## serg6543

Просьба помочь скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/882246/
Готов оплатить по курсу стартмами. Пишите в личку.
Спасибо.

----------


## flab_r

Добрый день,
поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/371309/
спасибо заранее
Так и  нет ни у кого данной обработки

----------


## _kr0t_

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783558/
Спасибо!

----------


## 2job

нужно 312981. 
пишите в личку.

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/847860/
Спасибо!

----------


## cruzo

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262300/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262300/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E9cj/4Eh1uomFM

----------

cruzo (28.11.2018), Svetlana_K (30.11.2018), tak_tak777 (30.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## mixperez

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/74608/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/74608/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JFoy/no3jps4Pr

----------

ignorant (03.12.2018), Kaniman (28.11.2018), Svetlana_K (30.11.2018), tak_tak777 (30.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## _kr0t_

Помогите, очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/630491/
Спасибо!

----------


## janus5

Помогите пожалуйста скачать новую версию справки в ЗУП 3.1, старая выдает по уволенным ошибку.   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/

----------


## M-comp

Кто может - помогите
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/ последняя версия ( UPD v 3.0.4.2 (27.08.2018) )
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/843957/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842717/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/896880/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334591/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/818932/

----------


## M-comp

И еще вот это для УТ 11 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578179/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать новую версию справки в ЗУП 3.1, старая выдает по уволенным ошибку.   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/


новая не лучше

----------

tak_tak777 (30.11.2018)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Кто может - помогите
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/818932/
> 
> И еще вот это для УТ 11 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578179/


https://dropmefiles.com/80SyQ
https://dropmefiles.com/c2cQj

----------

666Rebel666 (28.11.2018), Kaniman (28.11.2018), Svetlana_K (30.11.2018), tak_tak777 (30.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018), Маруся18 (02.12.2018)

----------


## klad7777777

Ап, не поможет?

----------


## klad7777777

> Всем здравия! Очень хочется обработку Обнуление остатков регистров бухгалтерии и накопления http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/940283/


Всё равно, Ап

----------


## janus5

> новая не лучше


А есть какая-нибудь рабочая?

----------


## sudakov1

> А есть какая-нибудь рабочая?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/A7fD/pvbYwixAf
только такая

----------

Kaniman (28.11.2018), root7 (28.11.2018), Svetlana_K (30.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## janus5

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/A7fD/pvbYwixAf
> только такая


Спасибо! Но не совсем подходит - нет удержаний.

----------


## arza

Добрый день!
Помогите с отчетом 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/386972/
Спасибо

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать новую версию справки в ЗУП 3.1, старая выдает по уволенным ошибку.   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6xTz/HNEqhKth4

----------

666Rebel666 (29.11.2018), cruzo (30.11.2018), Kaniman (29.11.2018), krey_ (04.12.2018), root7 (29.11.2018), Svetlana_K (30.11.2018), tak_tak777 (30.11.2018), yurii_z (01.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## zin

Здравствуйте есть у кого нибудь http://1snic.ru/public/375452/ можно ссылку пож-та

----------


## zin

или вот эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/689743/

----------


## kuser

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/350620/ ЗУП 3.0: Заполнение ведомости в кассу. Выплата аванса сотрудникам, отработавшим часть месячной нормы


Тоже очень надо. Помогите!

----------

tak_tak777 (30.11.2018)

----------


## kosmos_live

Добрый день.
Как-то здесь было про авто-каталог с инфостарта.
Повторите пожалуйста

----------


## RedCat77

Добрый день!
Помогите с обработкой "ServiceDesk - служба поддержки организации"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/326236/
Нужен вариант поставки "Файл поставки (конфигурация и описание)"
Спасибо

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> Помогите с обработкой "ServiceDesk - служба поддержки организации"
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/326236/
> Нужен вариант поставки "Файл поставки (конфигурация и описание)"
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KAqu/Pd9Ef3uSF

----------

Fltr (01.12.2018), krey_ (04.12.2018), RedCat77 (04.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## pups23

Доброе время суток, есть у кого-нибудь это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/512421/

----------


## yurii_z

Просьба, если не затруднит.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/676919/    ТОРГ-12 для УНФ 
Благодарю!

----------


## serkrn

Добрый вечер очень прошу Вас помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/267247/ - Загрузка физических лиц в 1С: ЗУП и ЗКБУ из файлов ПФР и 2-НДФЛ. Спасибо.

----------


## Elena_gp

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447015/

----------


## janus5

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6xTz/HNEqhKth4


Огромное, человеческое спасибо!

----------


## Ajuice

Здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать, очень нужно
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/523645/
спасибо!

----------


## turn123

Добрый день! 

Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть обработкой 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/953497/

----------


## Elena_gp

Здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/666777/

----------


## ermvadim

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, если есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21398/ - Экспресс-проверка ведения учета для 1С:Управление торговлей 8.
Буду очень признателен!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь, если есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21398/ - Экспресс-проверка ведения учета для 1С:Управление торговлей 8.
> Буду очень признателен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LScP/cyZ4DkApG

----------

666Rebel666 (03.12.2018), Kaniman (04.12.2018), krey_ (04.12.2018), Radeoff (15.12.2018), sewell (04.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь, если есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21398/ - Экспресс-проверка ведения учета для 1С:Управление торговлей 8.
> Буду очень признателен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GUAZ/4HoEKDkhX

----------

666Rebel666 (03.12.2018), Kaniman (04.12.2018), sewell (04.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## ermvadim

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GUAZ/4HoEKDkhX


Премного благодарен!

----------


## Oginen

Добрый день! Помогите найти обработки: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/142627 или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614454
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Помогите найти обработки: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/142627 или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614454
> Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FVF7/UmDeL6Xmd

----------

Kaniman (04.12.2018), klad7777777 (04.12.2018), krey_ (04.12.2018), Oginen (03.12.2018), santa1 (04.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## Oginen

Спасибо огромное!:)

----------


## АнтонDF

Уважаемые форумчане, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/715792/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/926752/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/925189/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/927780/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/928041/

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/653868/  и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276232/ 
Спасибо!

----------


## Pavlon333

Вот такой обработки нет ни у кого?

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/560551/
Загрузка из Excel в 1С8 "одним нажатием": номенклатура, заказы, прайсы, УПД, ТОРГ-12, счета, цены, реализации, поступления, возвраты и т.д. (УТ10-11.4, БП2-3, УПП1.3, ERP2, КА1.1-2.4, Розница1-2.2, УНФ1.6, Альфа-Авто 5.1)"

----------


## Pavlon333

И такой:

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/624040/
Быстрая загрузка номенклатуры товаров из Excel в УТ 11

----------


## serkrn

> Добрый вечер очень прошу Вас помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/267247/ - Загрузка физических лиц в 1С: ЗУП и ЗКБУ из файлов ПФР и 2-НДФЛ. Спасибо.


Очень прошу Вас любую версию.

----------


## Pavels38

Здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/415088/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/608197/
спасибо

----------


## Pavels38

Доброго дня!
Очень нужна обработка
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/834852/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/779652/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/549134/

(любая из них) для ут 11.4
Спасибо!)

----------


## Pavels38

Добрый день!

поделитесь кто сможет обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/137496/

очень нужно!
Спасибо!

----------


## bentim

Буду благодарен за помощь с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336590/.
Спасибо!

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/156169/

----------


## RedCat77

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать "Выгрузка документа "Подтверждение выплат ФСС" из УПП для Украины в XML" : 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/955137/

и Выгрузка документа "Заявление-расчет в ФСС" из УПП для Украины в XML:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/940075/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Gend@lf

Доброго дня всем! Помогите пожалуйста скачать. 
Обработка для отображения логина и пароля от интернет-поддержки 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/832621/

Есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/369428/
Она к сожалению на новых конфигурациях не работет.
Спасибо.

----------


## nasha4

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258319/  v 0.5 , в теме есть версия v 0,1 но на свежих релизах она не  работает. Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго дня всем! Помогите пожалуйста скачать. 
> Обработка для отображения логина и пароля от интернет-поддержки 1С
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/832621/
> 
> Есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/369428/
> Она к сожалению на новых конфигурациях не работет.
> Спасибо.


на каких новых?

----------


## Vitaliyyy

Здравствуйте, прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/591665/

----------


## santa1

> Доброго дня всем! Помогите пожалуйста скачать. 
> Обработка для отображения логина и пароля от интернет-поддержки 1С
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/832621/
> 
> Есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/369428/
> Она к сожалению на новых конфигурациях не работет.
> Спасибо.


Добрый день, выложите пожалуйста обработку которая у вас есть

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, выложите пожалуйста обработку которая у вас есть


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Tyb/JFViZENrV

----------

alex125it (06.12.2018), Kaniman (07.12.2018), santa1 (06.12.2018), SLK01 (07.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), Veronika123 (06.12.2018), ZapMos (09.12.2018)

----------


## Gend@lf

У меня включилась на Бухгалтерия 8.3.54.20
На более новых выдает ошибку.

----------


## sudakov1

> У меня включилась на Бухгалтерия 8.3.54.20
> На более новых выдает ошибку.


 у меня редакция 3.0 (3.0.66.70)
через файл открыть работает

----------


## Oollga

Доброй ночи.
Можно вот такую http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/952348/
Пожалуйста.:blush:

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/143616/?detail=Y
Спасибо!

----------


## alex_phantom

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Bdp/kCKVHu3cy


Повторите пожалуйста, а то ссылка не доступна уже
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782329/

----------

tak_tak777 (12.12.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Повторите пожалуйста, а то ссылка не доступна уже
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782329/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3S6u/LUgVPbTCz

----------

alex_phantom (07.12.2018), Fltr (07.12.2018), Masik777 (14.12.2018), Radeoff (15.12.2018), root7 (07.12.2018), SLK01 (07.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), ZapMos (09.12.2018)

----------


## Axel_Storm

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/951667/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/836936/

----------


## Axel_Storm

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/951667/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/836936/

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/851947/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/958249/

----------


## Usoup1C

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561065/#slide-to-files 
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793479/
Спасибо

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/
Спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/
> Спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/cGUrl

----------

Kaniman (07.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793479/
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Bkdi/RmqiPMUs4

----------

guzai (14.12.2018), Kaniman (07.12.2018), klad7777777 (10.12.2018), Lantra (09.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), Veronika123 (07.12.2018), ZapMos (09.12.2018)

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/560551/
Спасибо

----------


## Veronika123

> https://dropmefiles.com/cGUrl


Добрый день.
По данному виду ссылки у меня не скачивается, выложенная Вами обработка.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FarF/J6jb9fZKP

----------

guzai (14.12.2018), klad7777777 (10.12.2018), Lantra (09.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), Veronika123 (07.12.2018), ZapMos (09.12.2018)

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день.
Нужны такого рода для 8,3 бух:
http://infostart.ru/public/143235/
http://infostart.ru/public/195949/
http://infostart.ru/public/311416/
http://infostart.ru/public/344253/
http://infostart.ru/public/186398/
Спасибо заранее

----------


## AlexTAP

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста
Внешние печатные формы для 1С:Управление торговлей 11.4 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/717444/

----------


## dragonbridge

Добрый день,
Помогите пожалуйста скачать

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/888955/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/188259/

Заранее благодарю

----------


## trupoed

Помогите пожалуйста скачать! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/114809/
Спасибо!

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/952300/
Спасибо заранее

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/114809/


https://dropmefiles.com/XReZV

----------

tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), ZapMos (15.12.2018)

----------


## Dinkin

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/250070/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## АндрейT

Добрый день, помогите скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/166979/
Спасибо

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте! 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/250070/
> Заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MxMG/YJbQF5PFR

----------

Dinkin (11.12.2018), dj-eva (19.12.2018), ignorant (15.12.2018), klad7777777 (12.12.2018), kuv (22.12.2018), Radeoff (15.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), ZapMos (15.12.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, помогите скачать.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/166979/
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8dKj/SR7QJto2A

----------

666Rebel666 (11.12.2018), klad7777777 (12.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), ZapMos (15.12.2018), АндрейT (12.12.2018)

----------


## trupoed

Спасибо большое!

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/114809/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6u9z/tGvUpgYtP

----------

666Rebel666 (11.12.2018), Kaniman (14.12.2018), klad7777777 (12.12.2018), pups23 (14.12.2018), root7 (12.12.2018), sewell (12.12.2018), tak_tak777 (12.12.2018), ZapMos (15.12.2018), АндрейT (12.12.2018)

----------


## MGarry

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571724/
Спасибо.

----------


## speed-x

Всем привет. Кто может, помогите скачать отчет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/618486/

----------


## Eugen88

Добрый день! Помогите с данной обработкой, очень нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/205086/

----------


## dimonnich

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать Форму Торг 13 : http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/961642/

----------


## ИВ№1

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6u9z/tGvUpgYtP


Пишет, что демо-версия! Как с этим бороться?

----------


## Evangelina

Всем доброго дня!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот этот внешний отчет Расчетная ведомость Т-51 с расшифровкой прочих начислений http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/953231/
Просто нереально нужен.

----------


## dimonnich

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать Форму М4 :  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/910941/

----------


## Oginen

//не актуально, вопрос решен

----------


## rikony

Приветствую
Обновлятор видел , вот тут полегче штука Скрипт обновления конфигурации http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/961182/...tm_campaign=vk
Может есть у кого ?

----------


## kosmos_live

Может у кого есть обработка "Очистки Кэша в 1с"?
поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## ikalichkin

> Может у кого есть обработка "Очистки Кэша в 1с"?
> поделитесь пожалуйста


Доп. ключик командной строки запуска 1С: */ClearCache* — очистка кэша клиент-серверных вызовов 

Если пройтись по ВСЕМ базам, то командный файл: DelCache.cmd

----------


## Uliana2009

Добрый день помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729409/

----------


## Uliana2009

Добрый день помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729409/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/270218/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806765/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/200001/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/


https://dropmefiles.com/BRVgs

----------

Ajuice (14.12.2018), bentim (13.12.2018), guzai (14.12.2018), klad7777777 (13.12.2018), Masik777 (14.12.2018), tak_tak777 (17.12.2018), Uliana2009 (13.12.2018), ZapMos (15.12.2018)

----------


## Иванча

> Diadoc1C UF 5.29.01


пожалуйста еще раз

----------


## TrinitronOTV

держи
Diadoc1C UF 5.29.01

----------

666Rebel666 (13.12.2018), airrr (20.01.2019), Masik777 (14.12.2018), Radeoff (15.12.2018), t15-y (13.12.2018), ZapMos (15.12.2018), Иванча (13.12.2018), Марина Марк (24.01.2019)

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/75538/, спасибо

----------


## santa1

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/270979/

----------


## kosmos_live

> Доп. ключик командной строки запуска 1С: */ClearCache* — очистка кэша клиент-серверных вызовов 
> 
> Если пройтись по ВСЕМ базам, то командный файл: DelCache.cmd


Спасибо, но не вариант.
Хотелось бы дать обработку пользователям, у которых сильно ограничены права на работу в базе.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо, но не вариант.
> Хотелось бы дать обработку пользователям, у которых сильно ограничены права на работу в базе.


Такое посмотрите: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/321530/, скачать

----------

Kaniman (14.12.2018), klad7777777 (14.12.2018), kosmos_live (14.12.2018), Wit61 (23.12.2018)

----------


## lushka

> Такое посмотрите: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/321530/, скачать


А можете на другой ресурс выложить? С турбобита никак не получается скачать :(

----------


## arza

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527751/
Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> А можете на другой ресурс выложить? С турбобита никак не получается скачать :(


321530.rar

----------

Kaniman (14.12.2018), kosmos_live (14.12.2018), lushka (17.12.2018), yurii_z (13.08.2019)

----------


## kosmos_live

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/954759/

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Ребят, если у кого есть, пожалуйста поделитесь - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Igor_M

Здравствуйте.
Может кто ни будь поделиться обработкой "Свертка для Розницы 1.0"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/252085/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте.
> Может кто ни будь поделиться обработкой "Свертка для Розницы 1.0"
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/252085/


https://dropmefiles.com/1oYr0

----------

Igor_M (17.12.2018), tak_tak777 (17.12.2018)

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте. Со следующим вопросом свертка базы в 1с. С другими помогите. Есть следующие обработки: С другими помогите. Интересует для 1с Бухгалтерии 3
66812	Свертка базы 8.0
68195	Универсальная свертка БД
77173	Свертка 60, Свертка 62, Исправление ошибок взаиморасчетов, Исправление 60, Исправление 62
509628	[БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta
126008	Свертка ввода начальных остатков контрагентам без аналитики по документам расчетов
66812	Свертка базы 8.0
Предоставляю ссылку

----------


## DenisVich

https://my-files.ru/Save/og9w5m/1c%20svertka%20basi.zip

----------

muwa (25.12.2018), pccrumb (24.09.2021), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## lushka

> 321530.rar


Спасибо:)

----------

ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/934563/

----------


## klad77

Или такую http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/591428/

----------


## redkino

Всем добрый день!
Прошу помочь вот с такой обработкой. Спасибо.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/916110

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане Рубоард. Помогите найти следующую обработку.  Спасибо.
Отчет по плановым начислениям для ЗиКГУ 3.0 и ЗУП 3.0
http://infostart.ru/public/825575/

----------


## Polunosnik

Добрый день, помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/346257/
Заранее Большущее Спасибо! =))

----------


## Magogui

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EpBg/2WYHYmNXc


Добрый день, можете перезалить?

----------


## rdilara

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/958997/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956166/
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## t15-y

Добрый день, помогите http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/964686/. Нужны СЧФ и УПД для 3.0 для релиза 3.0.67.38

----------


## m.sa

День добрый.

Возможно уже было на форуме, но не смог найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/115218/ 
Внешняя печатная форма "Реализация товаров" без характеристик для Управление торговлей 11 (УТ 11)
Помогите, плиз.

----------


## galeena

Добрый день,
Может есть у кого то обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85883/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334608/

или чтото похожее (заполнение контрагентов по инн)
для Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.66.70) (http://v8.1c.ru/buh8corp/)
Copyright (С)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день,
> Может есть у кого то обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85883/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334608/
> 
> или чтото похожее (заполнение контрагентов по инн)
> для Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.66.70) (http://v8.1c.ru/buh8corp/)
> Copyright (С)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/77vN/rW2AiKRsv

----------

DenisVich (20.12.2018), galeena (24.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## Помидор

Добрый день,
нужна групповая выгрузка налоговых накладных для Бухгалтерии для Украины 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/653749/
или что-то аналогичное
Заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Vasya92

Доброго времени суток!
Нужен Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML с отбором (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/936681/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/193382/). 
Буду весьма признателен.

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго времени суток!
> Нужен Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML с отбором (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/936681/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/193382/). 
> Буду весьма признателен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ckre/ggNkEuV4y

----------

asupsam (01.03.2019), DenisVich (20.12.2018), freeman74 (09.01.2019), ignorant (20.12.2018), Kaniman (21.12.2018), klad7777777 (20.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), Vasya92 (19.12.2018), ZapMos (07.01.2019), Марина Марк (24.01.2019)

----------


## t15-y

Добрый день, помогите http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/964686/. Нужны СЧФ и УПД для 3.0 для релиза 3.0.67.38, почта t15-y@yandex.ru, можно за денюжку

----------


## 4AuHuK

Всем, доброго времени суток! *Сюрприз от Деда Мороза*: выкладываю ссылку для загрузки различных *ВПФ* для *УТ 11.4* (может кому-то пригодится)

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5HKS/VoR4ttwXB

----------

666Rebel666 (19.12.2018), DenisVich (20.12.2018), dimonnich (20.12.2018), inems (21.12.2018), Lan77 (21.12.2018), Magogui (20.12.2018), root7 (20.12.2018), кускус (22.12.2018)

----------


## vladzem

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384725/

----------


## lushka

Добрый день .
Поделитесь, может кто скачал http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/960899/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384725/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6NkE/tnmqasN9W

----------

666Rebel666 (20.12.2018), DenisVich (20.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019)

----------


## poval

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста Diadoc1C_UF_5_30_01

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста Diadoc1C_UF_5_30_01


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Zow/BwM3vedyi

----------

elkom (24.04.2019), MrBlanki (21.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), yastreb9 (31.01.2019)

----------


## Elena_gp

Добрый день .
Поделитесь, пожалуйста,

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/292866/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/238608/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день .
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста,
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/292866/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/238608/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9jQx/vuZ2kgiar
другие

----------

DenisVich (20.12.2018), Elena_gp (20.12.2018), Kaniman (21.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), Vasya92 (14.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Интересует вот данная обработка Загрузка счетов (заказ покупателя) из Excel в БП3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/600567/. Помогите. Спасибо.

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Интересует вот данная обработка Загрузка счетов (заказ покупателя) из Excel в БП3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/600567/. Помогите. Спасибо. С наступающим всех новым годом.

----------


## Harryson

Доброго времени суток!
Буду благодарен: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/181707/ 
СпецификацияНаТоварБП30_82 - с диалогом выбора.epf
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## infouniver

Помогите мне пожалуйста
Вот обработка,которая проставляет  суммы услуг банка в документе "Поступление на расчетный счет"

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/630487/ 
и вот эта аналогичная http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/907721/

Очень очень нужна

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть обработка заполнения требования-накладная
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток!
> Буду благодарен: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/181707/ 
> СпецификацияНаТоварБП30_82 - с диалогом выбора.epf
> Заранее спасибо!


181707.rar

----------

666Rebel666 (20.12.2018), root7 (21.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте есть обработка заполнения требования-накладная
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/
> Заранее спасибо.


http://2bay.org/db/10199/1C/Обработки/InfoSTART NEW/527720_от_23.04.2018

----------

666Rebel666 (20.12.2018), Kaniman (21.12.2018), Masik777 (21.04.2019), root7 (21.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## nizuk

День добрый.Помогите,пожалуйста  , скачать обработку загрузки КЛАДРА в Беларуси. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/686675/ Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Munitorium

Доброго всем дня. Не откажите в помощи. Нужны http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714867/. Заранее спасибо и с Наступающим!

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго всем дня. Не откажите в помощи. Нужны http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714867/. Заранее спасибо и с Наступающим!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KRrN/bvhPXMo7D

----------

aleks3372 (26.12.2018), Kaniman (22.12.2018), kozavva (25.12.2018), Masik777 (21.04.2019), Munitorium (21.12.2018), NikAntonina (03.01.2019), rnf70 (21.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## Netflashman

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581794/ и  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/648688/

----------


## vlboy

Добрый день! Помогите скачать 
2-НДФЛ: все для сдачи Отчета в ЗУП 3.1 и ЗИКБУ 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/967289/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MrDemo

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/376941/ спс

----------


## кускус

Спасибо огромное! А нет ли у вас, совершенно случайно, УПД от 01.10.17 для УТ 11.1? У меня есть только с/ф от 01.10.18 для данной редакции (если надо, могу поделиться)

----------


## кускус

> Всем, доброго времени суток! *Сюрприз от Деда Мороза*: выкладываю ссылку для загрузки различных *ВПФ* для *УТ 11.4* (может кому-то пригодится)
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5HKS/VoR4ttwXB


Спасибо огромное! А нет ли у вас, совершенно случайно, УПД от 01.10.17 для УТ 11.1? У меня есть только с/ф от 01.10.18 для данной редакции (если надо, могу поделиться)

----------

tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), turn123 (24.12.2018), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## JlexaRUS58

Добрый день! есть возможность скачать?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/968833/

----------


## infouniver

Помогите и мне пожалуйста
Вот обработка,которая проставляет суммы услуг банка в документе "Поступление на расчетный счет"

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/630487/ 
и вот эта аналогичная http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/907721/

Очень очень нужна

----------


## poval

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Zow/BwM3vedyi


Спасибо

----------

Masik777 (21.04.2019), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019)

----------


## кускус

Здравствуйте!
Можете помочь скачать Универсальный передаточный документ (УПД) с 01.10.2017 г. №981 для 1С:Управление торговлей 11.1.10: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642397/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731109/ очень нужно

----------


## Harryson

Доброго времени суток!
Буду благодарен: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/181707/ 
СпецификацияНаТоварБП30_82 - с диалогом выбора.epf
Заранее спасибо!
P.S. Если не затруднит, киньте через cloud.mai.ru Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Kuken

Люди добрый очент надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/

----------


## nntaras

Прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/585556/. Спасибо.

----------


## redkino

Добрый день, помогите http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/964686/. Нужны новые формы счет, счет-фактура, акт и УПД для 3.0 для релиза 3.0.67.38
Если есть у кого-то комплект для БП, был бы признателен, как скидывали для УТ. 
Всех с наступающим НГ!

----------


## C0rey

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/952300/. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, помогите http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/964686/. Нужны новые формы счет, счет-фактура, акт и УПД для 3.0 для релиза 3.0.67.38
> Если есть у кого-то комплект для БП, был бы признателен, как скидывали для УТ. 
> Всех с наступающим НГ!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7jcK/bMCcdzvjF
другие

----------

Kaniman (25.12.2018), klad7777777 (25.12.2018), Masik777 (21.04.2019), root7 (25.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## Taxes

Добрый день. Возможно есть у кого такая или похожая? 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/778041/
Возможно черновик (хочется понять направление движения, доработать сам смогу). Спасибо и с Наступающим!

----------


## redkino

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7jcK/bMCcdzvjF
> другие


Большое спасибо!

----------

tak_tak777 (01.01.2019)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте перезалейте пожалуйста обработку заполнения требования-накладная
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/
Не успел скачать.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## IVoroncov

Добрый день. Помогите скачать обработку Загрузка адреса юридического лица из ЕГРЮЛ для 1С 7.7 версия 2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/691349/
Спасибо.

----------


## klaus38

https://yadi.sk/d/_AQ--Cn9CDWosQ

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Не могу даже найти обработку. Может у кого то есть.
Очень нужна обработка загрузки данных из табличного документа,
но что бы можно было грузить в документ Операция.

Конфигурация на обычных формах.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый вечер.
> 
> Не могу даже найти обработку. Может у кого то есть.
> Очень нужна обработка загрузки данных из табличного документа,
> но что бы можно было грузить в документ Операция.
> 
> Конфигурация на обычных формах.
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


ссылка (на УФ) // ЗЕРКАЛО 
ссылка (на ОФ)  // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

dmb6083 (01.01.2019), first_may (26.12.2018), Kaniman (29.12.2018), klad7777777 (26.12.2018), SLK01 (26.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019)

----------


## first_may

Спасибо конечно, но скачать не удается :(.
А можно выложить куда нибудь или 
на почту first_may@mail.ru

----------


## Afftomatizator

Ребят помогите найти Модуль Диадок обычные формы. версия модуля 5.21.01

----------


## first_may

> ссылка (на УФ)
> ссылка (на ОФ)


Не получается скачать. Ресурс закрыт :(.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Не получается скачать. Ресурс закрыт :(.


Ресурс не закрыт, а надо просто пользоваться VPN или ещё чем-нибудь...
Добавил зеркало на dropmefiles.com

----------

first_may (26.12.2018)

----------


## first_may

> Ресурс не закрыт, а надо просто пользоваться VPN или ещё чем-нибудь...
> Добавил зеркало на dropmefiles.com


А как качать? Не совсем понял.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> А как качать? Не совсем понял.


Жмякнуть по слову "ЗЕРКАЛО" в сообщении 7032

----------


## first_may

> ссылка (на УФ)
> ссылка (на ОФ)  // ЗЕРКАЛО



Получилось СПАСИБО.

А можно также и для УФ?

----------


## Harryson

Если не сложно: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/181707/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Получилось СПАСИБО.
> 
> А можно также и для УФ?


Добавил зеркало на dropmefiles.com

----------

first_may (26.12.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Если не сложно: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/181707/
> Заранее благодарен.


ССЫЛКА

----------

tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день. Возможно есть у кого такая или похожая?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/567884/
Спасибо и с Наступающим!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день. Возможно есть у кого такая или похожая?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/567884/
> Спасибо и с Наступающим!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EPZf/vMWbTipSQ

----------

666Rebel666 (26.12.2018), Kaniman (29.12.2018), KeshaF (27.12.2018), root7 (26.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## kanonir10

Есть кто из Беларуси? Нужна помощь....где отображаются суммы налога на недвижимость? Желательно кто с хьюманосвкой конфой)Заранее спасибо)

----------


## evask

Добрый вечер. Если не сложно скиньте  пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/611011/ или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/954759/
Огромнейшее человеческое спасибо.

----------


## turn123

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/883226/

----------


## ikalichkin

Модераторы, куда смотрим? Что за беспредел сегодня?  Может нас хакнули?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Модераторы, куда смотрим? Что за беспредел сегодня?  Может нас хакнули?


Ещё как хакнули, и это не только сегодня

----------

kosmos_live (27.12.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/883226/


883226

----------

1Cnewbie (27.12.2018), 666Rebel666 (27.12.2018), Kaniman (29.12.2018), NikAntonina (03.01.2019), root7 (27.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), TrinitronOTV (27.12.2018), turn123 (27.12.2018), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый вечер. Если не сложно скиньте  пожалуйста
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/611011/ или
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/954759/
> Огромнейшее человеческое спасибо.


954759

----------

1Cnewbie (27.12.2018), 666Rebel666 (27.12.2018), Kaniman (29.12.2018), root7 (27.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), turn123 (27.12.2018), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## smolen1

Добрый день. Уважаемый *bullet13* не могли бы вы помочь скачать данные обработки.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/858868/  - Настройка и печать приказов по шаблону Word в пользовательском режиме
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/958997/  - Внешние печатные формы Т-1, Т-1а и Т-6 для ЗУП 3.1.8 / ERP 2.4.6 под БСП 3.0.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/915961/  - Госзакупки в 1С: УПП. Исполнение смет контрактов с заказчиками 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/889670/  - Загрузка зарплатных документов из ЗУП 3.1 в БП 3.0
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь: [8.3] Управляемая консоль запросов, отчетов (только -- внешняя обработка)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/835718/
и
Шаблон фоновой обработки данных
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/943888/

----------

eesyb (27.12.2018)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день. Уважаемый *bullet13* не могли бы вы помочь скачать данные обработки.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/858868/  - Настройка и печать приказов по шаблону Word в пользовательском режиме
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/958997/  - Внешние печатные формы Т-1, Т-1а и Т-6 для ЗУП 3.1.8 / ERP 2.4.6 под БСП 3.0.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/915961/  - Госзакупки в 1С: УПП. Исполнение смет контрактов с заказчиками 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/889670/  - Загрузка зарплатных документов из ЗУП 3.1 в БП 3.0
> Заранее спасибо!!!


889670
915961
958997
858868

----------

1Cnewbie (27.12.2018), Borinem (27.12.2018), eesyb (27.12.2018), Kaniman (29.12.2018), NikAntonina (03.01.2019), root7 (27.12.2018), smolen1 (27.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), TrinitronOTV (27.12.2018), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу помочь: [8.3] Управляемая консоль запросов, отчетов (только -- внешняя обработка)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/835718/
> и
> Шаблон фоновой обработки данных
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/943888/


943888
835718

----------

1Cnewbie (27.12.2018), Borinem (27.12.2018), eesyb (27.12.2018), Kaniman (29.12.2018), masha_pc (21.01.2019), NikAntonina (03.01.2019), root7 (27.12.2018), slax.xals (18.04.2019), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), TrinitronOTV (27.12.2018), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## 1Cnewbie

Если предновогодняя раздача слонов еще не закончилась, то и я попрошу:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/848527/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/913604/

В любом случае - спасибо и с наступающим!

----------


## bullet13

> Если предновогодняя раздача слонов еще не закончилась, то и я попрошу:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/848527/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/913604/
> 
> В любом случае - спасибо и с наступающим!


848527
913604

----------

1Cnewbie (27.12.2018), NikAntonina (03.01.2019), root7 (27.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## lazarsr

> 954759


не работает ссылка

----------


## bullet13

> не работает ссылка


как скачать с заблокированного сайта

----------

lazarsr (27.12.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу ещё раз помочь:

[ТАКСИ] Шаблон обработки ТАКСИ v 1.21
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303564/

Автоматическое создание ярлыков 1С с командной строкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/960926/

Универсальный редактор реквизитов Управляемый + Обычный интерфейс v 2.4.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/14747/

Данные о рабочем времени
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/945872/

----------


## bullet13

> Прошу ещё раз помочь:
> 
> [ТАКСИ] Шаблон обработки ТАКСИ v 1.21
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303564/
> 
> Автоматическое создание ярлыков 1С с командной строкой
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/960926/
> 
> Универсальный редактор реквизитов Управляемый + Обычный интерфейс v 2.4.1
> ...


945872
14747
960926
303564

----------

1Cnewbie (27.12.2018), DAnry (27.12.2018), gsr11 (09.01.2019), Kaniman (29.12.2018), Masik777 (14.01.2019), miromaks21 (03.01.2019), root7 (27.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019), TrinitronOTV (27.12.2018), Vasya92 (14.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019), Маруся18 (02.02.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> 945872
> 14747
> 960926
> 303564


Большое ВАМ человеческое спасибо, с наступающим Новым годом, удачи ВАМ во всём

----------

666Rebel666 (27.12.2018), gsr11 (09.01.2019), KeshaF (27.12.2018), kosmos_live (27.12.2018), tak_tak777 (01.01.2019)

----------


## cs25

Просьба выложить вот это: Защита модулей , если конечно имеется

----------


## nntaras

Прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/585556/. Спасибо.

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/328291/ , http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/397842/ , http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122815/ , http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276232/. Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть обработка заполнения требования-накладная
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## NEDA

Добрый день! помогите скачать Синхронизация УТ 11.4 и Розница 1.0 http://infostart.ru/public/720464/

----------


## Uliana2009

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537721/

----------


## Netflashman

Добрый день! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!! :drinks:Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581794/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/648688/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Есть ли у кого нибудь обработка, 
которая удаляет все по организации.

Например вот такая
http://simbus.ru/public/16170/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Есть ли у кого нибудь обработка, 
которая удаляет все по организации.

Например вот такая
http://simbus.ru/public/16170/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> 
> Есть ли у кого нибудь обработка, 
> которая удаляет все по организации.
> 
> Например вот такая
> http://simbus.ru/public/16170/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Je5F/fgXYpwY58

----------

aleks3372 (14.01.2019), first_may (03.01.2019), Kaniman (13.01.2019), masha_pc (21.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## ИВ№1

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста данной обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/114809/

----------


## ИВ№1

Также, если можно!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/93020/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста данной обработкой
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/114809/


https://dropmefiles.com/K2rPl

----------

Kaniman (13.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019), ИВ№1 (05.01.2019)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Также, если можно!
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/93020/


https://dropmefiles.com/YKhdJ

----------

666Rebel666 (03.01.2019), Kaniman (13.01.2019), Ukei (04.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019), ИВ№1 (05.01.2019)

----------


## _kr0t_

Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702009/
Спасибо!

----------


## t15-y

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/294482/

----------


## modniymaster

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9f7b/eX8U3KBoH


Будьте добры помогите скачать обработку диадок
Версия модуля — UF 5.30.07 или одну из последних. 5.28 уже не работает на последней 1С :(

----------

ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## sudakov1

> Будьте добры помогите скачать обработку диадок
> Версия модуля — UF 5.30.07 или одну из последних. 5.28 уже не работает на последней 1С :(


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Zow/BwM3vedyi
5,30,01
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f9BP/dGaLQEZLQ
5.30.07

----------

666Rebel666 (04.01.2019), modniymaster (04.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## klad77

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/959413/

----------


## klaus38

Универсальный редактор реквизитов 8.3 управляемый интерфейс 2.4.1 (последняя версия) https://yadi.sk/d/MEcIEmYGSvLxrA

----------

666Rebel666 (05.01.2019), alex125it (05.01.2019), masha_pc (21.01.2019), MyNameIs (19.04.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## rigi00

добрый день помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956419/
либо поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть обработка свежая под ККТ

----------


## alvani

С праздниками!! Помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/550941/

----------


## ikar68

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/802068/
Заранее благодарю

----------


## progr21

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/downloa...708&pub=545656. 
Спасибо!

----------


## progr21

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/downloa...708&pub=545656. 
Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/downloa...708&pub=545656. 
> Спасибо!


Есть только предыдущая версия 3.1.5: https://dropmefiles.com/fHFKm

----------

Kaniman (13.01.2019), ZapMos (09.01.2019)

----------


## gsr11

Помогите пожалуйста у кого есть скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/436853/
тут не успел

----------


## vovslev

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать "Форма универсального отбора и сортировки для таблицы значений (обычные формы)"
> http://infostart.ru/public/405267/


А удалось скачать, а то мне она очень бы сейчас пригодилась, самому придумывать тяжко?

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите пожалуйста у кого есть скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/436853/
> тут не успел


https://dropmefiles.com/LThfA

----------

gsr11 (09.01.2019), ZapMos (09.01.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Прошу помощи скачать отчет
Отчет "Отсутствие сотрудников" с добавленной колонкой "Документ". Отчет для кадровиков и всех тех, кому необходим анализ неявок. (Сделан по аналогии с обработкой из ЗУП 2.5 "Анализ неявок"). 

http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/790906/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> 
> Прошу помощи скачать отчет
> Отчет "Отсутствие сотрудников" с добавленной колонкой "Документ". Отчет для кадровиков и всех тех, кому необходим анализ неявок. (Сделан по аналогии с обработкой из ЗУП 2.5 "Анализ неявок"). 
> 
> http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/790906/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LhLh/N8TKybyW4

----------

666Rebel666 (09.01.2019), first_may (09.01.2019), Kaniman (13.01.2019), ZapMos (09.01.2019)

----------


## AlexsandrNN

Добрый день помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://infostart.me/public/959413/

----------


## redkino

Добрый день, всех с прошедшими праздниками!
Нет ли у кого внешних печатных форм для БП 3.0 под последнюю версию, а то старые, что нашел не работают в новой версии или не выводят данные.
Было бы хорошо комплект если есть как тут выкладывали для УТ. 
Очень срочно нужны счет, с/ф, акт, торг12, упд.

----------


## redkino

Добрый день, всех с прошедшими праздниками!
Нет ли у кого внешних печатных форм для БП 3.0 под последнюю версию, а то старые, что нашел не работают в новой версии или не выводят данные.
Было бы хорошо комплект если есть как тут выкладывали для УТ. 
Очень срочно нужны счет, с/ф, акт, торг12, упд.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, всех с прошедшими праздниками!
> Нет ли у кого внешних печатных форм для БП 3.0 под последнюю версию, а то старые, что нашел не работают в новой версии или не выводят данные.
> Было бы хорошо комплект если есть как тут выкладывали для УТ. 
> Очень срочно нужны счет, с/ф, акт, торг12, упд.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F7ZK/9m1mXESyL

----------

Kaniman (13.01.2019), redkino (10.01.2019), root7 (09.01.2019), TrinitronOTV (10.01.2019), ZapMos (12.01.2019)

----------


## sudakov1

-----

----------

redkino (10.01.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста с  обработкой "*Обнуление остатков регистров бухгалтерии и накопления*" -  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/940283/

----------


## gea81

Помогите с infostart.ru/public/723145/

----------


## Special One

Добрый день!

Есть у кого обработка свертки средствами SQL?

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139651/

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> 
> Есть у кого обработка свертки средствами SQL?
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139651/
> 
> Заранее благодарю!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9AeF/ZQfgJgjp9

----------

sysop168 (10.01.2019), ZapMos (12.01.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Подскажите пожалуйста, если нужен последний релиз конфигурации, 
Элит-строительство. Бухгалтерский учет ПРОФ, редакция 2.3

а именно 2.3.39.33, то в какой ветке просить?

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста, если нужен последний релиз конфигурации, 
> Элит-строительство. Бухгалтерский учет ПРОФ, редакция 2.3
> 
> а именно 2.3.39.33, то в какой ветке просить?
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

first_may (10.01.2019)

----------


## guzai

Доброго времени суток!!! Есть проблема у тех, кто не успел перепрыгнуть с ЗУП 2.5 на 3.1. Может быть Вы поможете с  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/975297/    (Справка о доходах и суммах налогов физического лица (2-НДФЛ) 2019 года к приказу ФНС от 02.10.2018 № ММВ-7-11/566@ для ЗУП 2.5). Заранее очень благодарен.

----------


## ShamanKING

Добрый день. 
В продолжение поста от коллеги выше, был бы благодарен за внешнюю обработку 2-НДФЛ для ЗикБУ 1.0 (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/951743/)
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Andrew08

Добрый день, может у кого-то есть данная обработка - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/199364/, буду признателен за помощь.

----------


## lawnm0werman

> Добрый день, может у кого-то есть данная обработка - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/199364/, буду признателен за помощь.


https://dropmefiles.com/vgKTe

----------

666Rebel666 (10.01.2019), Andrew08 (10.01.2019), bentim (11.01.2019), guzai (10.01.2019), Kaniman (13.01.2019), klaus38 (10.01.2019), root7 (10.01.2019), sysop168 (10.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), ZapMos (12.01.2019)

----------


## Andrew08

Спасибо вам большое

----------


## Серега рэп

Добрый день,помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/715014/. Спасибо

----------


## guzai

> Доброго времени суток!!! Есть проблема у тех, кто не успел перепрыгнуть с ЗУП 2.5 на 3.1. Может быть Вы поможете с  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/975297/    (Справка о доходах и суммах налогов физического лица (2-НДФЛ) 2019 года к приказу ФНС от 02.10.2018 № ММВ-7-11/566@ для ЗУП 2.5). Заранее очень благодарен.


Прошу прощения. коллеги... Необходимость в печатной форме отпала-сам написал. Не имею возможности подключить файлообменник. НО если кому-то нужна МОЯ обработка-пишите на guzai@mail.ru-вышлю бесплатно!!! Всем спасибо.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/801592/  ?

----------


## triviumfan

ребят, есть у кого-нибудь обработка по удалению документов и их движений средствами sql? На инфостарте таких несколько, мне бы любую)

----------


## triviumfan

Например эта (для 8.2) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122546/

----------


## sudakov1

> Например эта (для 8.2) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122546/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GCMm/g3ayZHc3o
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Sp8/UTsFNDNGF

----------

Kaniman (13.01.2019), triviumfan (11.01.2019), ZapMos (12.01.2019)

----------


## anton_xxx

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/965362/

----------


## Sunholly

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/352270/

----------


## Uliana2009

Добрый день у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/71852/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/65681/ поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Andrew08

Добрый день, может у кого то есть данная обработка - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/553674/, буду признателен за помощь.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/71852/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/65681/ поделитесь пожалуйста!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AwG9/TZJALfRsX
другая может подойдет

----------

Uliana2009 (11.01.2019), ZapMos (12.01.2019)

----------


## AnyaIT

Добрый день! с января перестал работать Диадок((  Поделитесь пожалуйста новой актуальной обработкой для обычных форм 1С. Либо рецептом, как исправить существующую обработку. Заранее,спасибо.

----------


## gbuh67

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, вот этой обработкой (Акт сверки взаиморасчетов для УТ 11.4)    http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/948542/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Uliana2009

Спасибо большое!!!! но увы не работает пишет:  Перетворення значення  к типу Число не може бути виконано:(

----------


## Uliana2009

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AwG9/TZJALfRsX
> другая может подойдет


Спасибо большое!!!! но увы не работает пишет: Перетворення значення к типу Число не може бути виконано

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть обработка заполнения требования-накладная
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте есть обработка заполнения требования-накладная
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/


Еще в прошлом году была выложена по вашей просьбе: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post515109

----------

ZapMos (12.01.2019)

----------


## ИВ№1

Поделитесь, пожалуйста!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/307716/

----------


## grinlawyer

Здравствуйте! Нет ли у кого отчетика по скидкам http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/890545 или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/671092/

----------


## Andrew08

Добрый вечер, также просьба помочь с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537462/, готовлюсь к Спецу, буд очень признателен.

----------


## Aidar2

Идет вечный поиск спонсора перезалейте пожалуйста в другое место.
С http://2bay.org/db/10199/1C/Обработки/InfoSTART NEW/527720_от_23.04.2018

----------


## sudakov1

> Идет вечный поиск спонсора перезалейте пожалуйста в другое место.
> С http://2bay.org/db/10199/1C/Обработки/InfoSTART NEW/527720_от_23.04.2018


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5x1J/ixhDGLP5N

----------

2bamper2 (19.02.2019), Fltr (11.01.2019), Masik777 (14.01.2019), mpss09 (18.01.2019), SergeyZabor (10.02.2019), sysop168 (11.01.2019), ZapMos (12.01.2019)

----------


## Aidar2

Спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый вечер, также просьба помочь с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537462/, готовлюсь к Спецу, буд очень признателен.


Аналоги:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/ - https://dropmefiles.com/trvdq
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825556/ - https://dropmefiles.com/RGKij

----------

666Rebel666 (11.01.2019), Kaniman (13.01.2019), ZapMos (12.01.2019)

----------


## AnyaIT

> Добрый день! с января перестал работать Диадок((  Поделитесь пожалуйста новой актуальной обработкой для обычных форм 1С. Либо рецептом, как исправить существующую обработку. Заранее,спасибо.


Если кому интересно - проблему решили. Скачали новую компоненту и подгрузили в обработку.

----------


## Andrew08

Спасибо вам большое

----------


## inems

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607428/
Отчет по выплатам в периоде для ЗУП 3.1

----------


## inems

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607428/
Отчет по выплатам в периоде для ЗУП 3.1

----------


## mixperez

Всем доброго времени суток! 

Коллеги, помогите с обработкой - Универсальное обнуление регистров накопления 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/77376/

----------


## sudakov1

> Всем доброго времени суток! 
> 
> Коллеги, помогите с обработкой - Универсальное обнуление регистров накопления 
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/77376/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dmxt/7uQZjguUT

----------

666Rebel666 (13.01.2019), Kaniman (13.01.2019), ZapMos (15.01.2019)

----------


## JlexaRUS58

Добрый вечер!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724005/ 
для УТ 11, после версии 1.4.6
заранее спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый вечер!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724005/ 
> для УТ 11, после версии 1.4.6
> заранее спасибо


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post522142

----------

JlexaRUS58 (13.01.2019), ZapMos (15.01.2019)

----------


## melan1999

Всем доброго времени суток! 

Коллеги, помогите скачать База знаний (вер. 1.3)

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/203534/

----------


## sudakov1

> Всем доброго времени суток! 
> 
> Коллеги, помогите скачать База знаний (вер. 1.3)
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/203534/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8awi/pDY5TdmPq

----------

Kaniman (13.01.2019), melan1999 (13.01.2019), Radeoff (15.01.2019), ZapMos (15.01.2019)

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать печатную форму ТТН для УПП.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/362079/

----------


## liselen0k

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пож-та обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/549204/

----------


## spamyulaxru

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пож-та правилами обмена ЗУП:    http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/

----------


## spamyulaxru

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пож-та правилами обмена ЗУП:    http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/

----------


## revmars

Добрый день! Помогите скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/955511/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## grinlawyer

Подскажите может есть у кого отчетик внешний http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789098/

----------


## dimonnich

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/952300/  Справки 2-НДФЛ для зуп 2.5

----------


## arza

Добрый день! 
Помогите с отчетом http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/269584/. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## lawnm0werman

Добрый день. 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать внешнюю печатную форму http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/315651/.  
Спасибо!

----------

Sinistermirk (21.01.2019)

----------


## Иван567

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ВПФ(Торг-12, УПД) для Управление торговлей 11.4. Те ссылки которые были в теме уже не активны. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ВПФ(Торг-12, УПД) для Управление торговлей 11.4. Те ссылки которые были в теме уже не активны. Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JPLC/1tAVLtjgn

----------

root7 (14.01.2019), ZapMos (15.01.2019), Иван567 (14.01.2019)

----------


## Иван567

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JPLC/1tAVLtjgn  Ещё раз спасибо! Очень оперативно.

----------


## balmoshnov

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/964152/

----------


## dj-eva

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/412213/ поделитесь плиз

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть ВПФ для 3.1.8 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/ или аналогичные.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте есть ВПФ для 3.1.8 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/ или аналогичные.
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JFNz/wSaA187zk
пробуйте может что то будет работать

----------

ZapMos (15.01.2019)

----------


## Aidar2

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JFNz/wSaA187zk
> пробуйте может что то будет работать


К сожалению ВПФ не для 3.1.8, 1с после обновления изменили Т1, Т6 и т.д.
Спасибо за старания.

----------


## lekan

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/591954/
Спасибо

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте есть ВПФ для 3.1.8 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/ или аналогичные.
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MA5d/QcH2EsNcV

----------

AlexeiNik (21.01.2019), inems (15.01.2019), Kaniman (17.01.2019), Radeoff (15.01.2019), root7 (15.01.2019), smolen1 (16.01.2019), TrinitronOTV (15.01.2019), ZapMos (15.01.2019)

----------


## Marvak

Помогите найти старую внешнюю обработку для версии 8.1 из конфигурации "Конвертация данных".
Обработка называется V8Exchan81.epf, возможно также V8Exchan.epf
Нужна именно для версии платформы 8.1, желательно из последних релизов.

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите найти старую внешнюю обработку для версии 8.1 из конфигурации "Конвертация данных".
> Обработка называется V8Exchan81.epf, возможно также V8Exchan.epf
> Нужна именно для версии платформы 8.1, желательно из последних релизов.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/By7a/PZJfkiSTf

----------

Marvak (15.01.2019)

----------


## Marvak

Спасибо! Очень выручили. :)

----------


## Серега рэп

Здравствуйте,помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/715014/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/633785/

----------


## Alexset1974

С наступившими!
Помогите забрать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/665448/

----------


## Alexset1974

С наступившими!
Помогите забрать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/665448/

----------


## xyzet

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/380787/ не хватает стартманей, очень хочется заюзать эту обработочку заранее благодарю!

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/380787/ не хватает стартманей, очень хочется заюзать эту обработочку заранее благодарю!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Lxv/jMdAW5VGT

----------

Kaniman (17.01.2019), ZapMos (17.01.2019)

----------


## garipova2003

Добрый вечер! помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/851667/
заранее благодарю!

----------


## JBoy

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922160/

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/633785/

----------


## Ajuice

Здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/849596/
заранее спасибо!

----------


## bagyrat

Здравствуйте. Может у кого есть акт сверки с печатью для УТ 11 (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303433/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/254751/ или любую похожую).

----------


## SiMBaIrk

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/638025/

----------


## SiMBaIrk

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/638025/


Нашел на форуме, не нашел как свое сообщение удалить https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lxbg/q8XXeKU3Z

----------

SergeyZabor (10.02.2019), ZapMos (17.01.2019)

----------


## JBoy

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/927606/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/633785/

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать или поделитесь, если есть (ИНВ-3 с инвентаризационной комиссией): 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/60678/
Спасибо

----------


## Magogui

Добрый день. Очень нужно http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/373027/, есть у кого?

----------


## dtai39

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/420278/

По возможности, если владеете такой обработкой, *загрузка в 1С из Excel* 

Спасибо.

----------


## AlekseyOdessa

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать свежую (12.2018)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602310/
Спасибо!

----------


## Konstantin_Ed

> Если кому интересно - проблему решили. Скачали новую компоненту и подгрузили в обработку.


Скажите пожалуйста а где скачали новую компоненту? Если можно поделитесь плиз)

----------


## sudakov1

> Скажите пожалуйста а где скачали новую компоненту? Если можно поделитесь плиз)


https://diadocsdk-1c.readthedocs.io/...Downloads.html

----------

666Rebel666 (16.01.2019), mark2k (30.01.2019), root7 (17.01.2019)

----------


## Konstantin_Ed

> https://diadocsdk-1c.readthedocs.io/...Downloads.html


Спасибо большое. Извините меня чайника, но я не могу понять. Я думал это будет как внешняя обработка 1С. А тут файлик .dll Подскажите что и как с ним делать?

----------


## dj-eva

прошу поделиться http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/412213/ пожалуйста

----------


## sudakov1

> Спасибо большое. Извините меня чайника, но я не могу понять. Я думал это будет как внешняя обработка 1С. А тут файлик .dll Подскажите что и как с ним делать?


нужно зарегистрировать файл DiadocComApi.dll с помощью команды regsvr32.

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать. Очень нужна :(..
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/633785/

----------


## tavedo

Добрый вечер
помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/904091/

----------


## натка13

Доброй ночи! Помогите скачать, плз... http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/977191/

----------


## __irina

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/575252/

----------


## __irina

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/880915/

----------


## Konstantin_Ed

Доброе утро! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть, последней версией обработки Diadoc1C
Заранее спасибО!!!

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброе утро! 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть, последней версией обработки Diadoc1C
> Заранее спасибО!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AeLy/W6y8XRDrx

----------

Masik777 (21.04.2019), ZapMos (17.01.2019)

----------


## Konstantin_Ed

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AeLy/W6y8XRDrx


Извините за наглость, а для обычного приложения нет?)

----------


## Konstantin_Ed

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AeLy/W6y8XRDrx


Извините за наглость, а для обычного приложения нет?)

----------


## sudakov1

> Извините за наглость, а для обычного приложения нет?)


нет--

----------


## Konstantin_Ed

Все спасибо! Вопрос решился)))

----------


## Konstantin_Ed

> нет--


Если надо могу скинуть))))

----------


## sudakov1

> Если надо могу скинуть))))


выложите здесь

----------


## dj-eva

> Если надо могу скинуть))))


я не откажусь

----------


## revmars

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/955511/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ZapMos

Буду очень признателен за помощь в скачивании:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/947439/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/933500/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/897684/

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/575252/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HmUQ/HYNJ4Zfva
880915

----------

Ajuice (12.02.2019), AlexeiNik (21.01.2019), dj-eva (17.01.2019), Kaniman (17.01.2019), root7 (17.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), Veronika123 (17.01.2019), ZapMos (17.01.2019), __irina (17.01.2019)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть уведомление на отпуск 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/826118/ или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/880915/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть уведомление на отпуск 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/826118/ или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/880915/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте есть уведомление на отпуск 3.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/826118/ или
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/880915/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HmUQ/HYNJ4Zfva

----------

Ajuice (12.02.2019), eesyb (18.01.2019), masha_pc (21.01.2019), mpss09 (18.01.2019), ZapMos (17.01.2019)

----------


## revmars

Добрый день! Помогите скачать резерв отпусков для 2.5 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104410/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать резерв отпусков для 2.5 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104410/. Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JjR9/sScMths9w

----------

Afftor (19.01.2019), Kaniman (17.01.2019), revmars (17.01.2019), ZapMos (17.01.2019)

----------


## revmars

Спасибо огромное! Вы спаситель!

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, есть Справки 2-НДФЛ для ЗиКБУ 1.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/951743/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## 60rus

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна УПД за поставщика для КА (стоит последний релиз 2.4.6.189).
На инфостаре нашел http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/792009/ помогите скачать пожалуйста.
Или может есть у кого подходящая. Буду очень благодарен. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## DenisVich

Присоединяюсь к Aidar2. Помогите пожалуйста найти это:
Справка 2-НДФЛ с 2019 года (действует для доходов с 2018 года) по Приказу ФНС России от 02.10.2018 № ММВ-7-11/566@ для конфигурации ЗУП 2.5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/976111/
Спасибо.

----------


## DenisVich

Присоединяюсь к Aidar2. Помогите пожалуйста найти это:
Справка 2-НДФЛ с 2019 года (действует для доходов с 2018 года) по Приказу ФНС России от 02.10.2018 № ММВ-7-11/566@ для конфигурации ЗУП 2.5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/976111/
Спасибо.

----------


## Folsom

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/ - Правила переноса документов из ЗУП 2.5 в ЗУП 3.1

----------


## flab_r

Добрый день у кого есть
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833372/
 Заранее,спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день у кого есть
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833372/
>  Заранее,спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7KHa/ak2jj9ayb

----------

dj-eva (18.01.2019), flab_r (19.01.2019), Kaniman (18.01.2019), mark2k (30.01.2019), Masik777 (21.04.2019), SLK01 (18.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), ZapMos (18.01.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь:
Шаблон отчета на СКД (обычные и управляемые формы), версия 1.8.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/242708/

----------


## Gal_S

Прошу скачать Переброска остатков со счета на счет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/75538/

----------


## tadete

Скачайте пожалуйста, очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/977097/
Спасибо, огромное заранее 
Почта ivanova1991@mail.ru

----------


## voobrajala

Очень нужны 2-е обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/954759/ 
Помогите, пожалуйста!
Почта mvn@outlook.com

----------


## voobrajala

И желательно эта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/847515/#atol4555
HELP!
Почта mvn@outlook.com

----------


## sudakov1

> Очень нужны 2-е обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/954759/ 
> Помогите, пожалуйста!
> Почта mvn@outlook.com


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EbBA/W4vhUsXxu

----------

Kaniman (18.01.2019), mark2k (30.01.2019), Masik777 (17.02.2019), SLK01 (18.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), voobrajala (18.01.2019), ZapMos (20.01.2019)

----------


## Oginen

Добрый день! Есть ли у кого-нибудь обработка? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729386/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Есть ли у кого-нибудь обработка? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729386/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N3xX/VzQcTPMWM

----------

Ajuice (12.02.2019), AlexeiNik (21.01.2019), bentim (19.01.2019), dj-eva (18.01.2019), domestic (28.01.2019), Kaniman (18.01.2019), logdog (02.02.2019), Sanych22 (06.02.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), ZapMos (18.01.2019)

----------


## Oginen

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N3xX/VzQcTPMWM


Спасибо!

----------

Afftor (19.01.2019)

----------


## bita

Добрый день у кого есть: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/786098/?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## bita

Добрый день у кого есть: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/786098/?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

С праздником всех.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать Печать командировочного удостоверения, служебного задания
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/905820/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Может у кого то есть печатная форма
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/658843/?detail=Y

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> 
> Может у кого то есть печатная форма
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/658843/?detail=Y


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D3bA/Zoxd1Bj9D
здесь вроде есть

----------

first_may (19.01.2019), logdog (02.02.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), ZapMos (20.01.2019)

----------


## first_may

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D3bA/Zoxd1Bj9D
> здесь вроде есть


Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Яшар

Помогите скачать Обнуление регистра накопления (для ЗУП 3.1 и ЗИКГУ 3.1)  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/820690/ Заранее спасибо.

----------


## DimasEKB

Добрый день. Помогите скачать - Выбор цены в РМК для УТ 11.4.6 (расширение):  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/722006/

----------


## avp1975

Добрый день. Очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978858/?ref=1109
avp1975@yandex.ru
заранее спасибо.

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер. 

В конфигурации ЗУП 2.5 есть обработка "Анализ неявок". 

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть подобная обработка или отчет в ЗУП 3.1?

----------


## Bodrechkom

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276090/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276090/


Только не самая свежая версия: https://dropmefiles.com/nyHO4

----------

Bodrechkom (20.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), ZapMos (21.01.2019)

----------


## gea81

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276090/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9yLX/vjpcTrZB8

----------

Ajuice (12.02.2019), Bodrechkom (20.01.2019), sysop168 (21.01.2019), ZapMos (21.01.2019)

----------


## Bodrechkom

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9yLX/vjpcTrZB8


Маленько не то вроде как 200296 показывает

----------


## gea81

> Маленько не то вроде как 200296 показывает


Извиняюсь, не проверил. ((

----------


## krolik123

> Всем, доброго времени суток! *Сюрприз от Деда Мороза*: выкладываю ссылку для загрузки различных *ВПФ* для *УТ 11.4* (может кому-то пригодится)
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5HKS/VoR4ttwXB


Если кто успел скачать, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------

ZapMos (30.01.2019)

----------


## Bodrechkom

Помогите скачать пожалуйста ----->   http://expert.chistov.pro/public/310433/

----------


## Bodrechkom

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста ----->   http://expert.chistov.pro/public/310433/


ааа, это даже не обработка, извиняюсь

----------


## Яшар

Помогите скачать люди добрые 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/820690/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/597803/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/951686/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/903708/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/604264/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571410/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/542052/ 

заранее благодарю. diik-derbent@mail.ru

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать люди добрые 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571410/


https://dropmefiles.com/TTsBt

----------

batov (04.02.2019), root7 (21.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), ZapMos (21.01.2019), Яшар (21.01.2019)

----------


## Uliana2009

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537721/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186806/...:blush::blush:

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537721/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/186806/...:blush::blush:


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EWqV/jnXhwUEqp

----------

666Rebel666 (21.01.2019), Kaniman (21.01.2019), Masik777 (17.02.2019), sewell (22.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), Uliana2009 (21.01.2019), ZapMos (21.01.2019)

----------


## __irina

Добрый день! Люди добрые здесь еще помогают? Помогите пожалуйста с формой для ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/951928/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать правила конвертации http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810260/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## inems

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста
Уведомление о заключении/расторжении трудового договора с иностранным гражданином
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/826218/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674230/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/888739/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841613/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/891830/
Или любую другую для Для ЗУП 3.1

----------


## Muntik

помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/977673/

----------


## guzai

Друзья, если есть возможность оказать помощь с "Автоматическая проверка и корректировка НДФЛ и страховых взносов" infostart.ru/public/880967/ очень будем признательны. Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста
> Уведомление о заключении/расторжении трудового договора с иностранным гражданином
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/826218/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674230/ 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/888739/ 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841613/ 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/891830/
> Или любую другую для Для ЗУП 3.1


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5stE/s51fpDWnU

----------

666Rebel666 (21.01.2019), Afftor (21.01.2019), Ajuice (12.02.2019), AlexeiNik (21.01.2019), inems (21.01.2019), Kaniman (21.01.2019), root7 (22.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), ZapMos (21.01.2019)

----------


## Anna.I.Kras

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку с инфостарта
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/706243/?detail=Y
Благодарю за помощь...

----------


## miheev4

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/544768/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/324505/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276550/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/105955/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/105955/
> Заранее благодарен.


https://dropmefiles.com/4BeAD

----------

sewell (22.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), ZapMos (24.01.2019)

----------


## miheev4

> https://dropmefiles.com/4BeAD


Спасибо огромное! Все получилось

----------


## AlexeiNik

> https://dropmefiles.com/BRVgs


Добрый день!  
А можно перезалить http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/, старая ссылка уже не действительна.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день!  
> А можно перезалить http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/, старая ссылка уже не действительна.


А можно: https://dropmefiles.com/j9W1I

----------

AlexeiNik (22.01.2019), bentim (24.01.2019), guzai (22.01.2019), Kaniman (22.01.2019), klad7777777 (24.01.2019), masha_pc (22.01.2019), mpss09 (25.01.2019), sewell (22.01.2019), sysop168 (21.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), Veronika123 (24.01.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019), Помидор (22.01.2019)

----------


## buntar

Добрый день! 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/840849/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/529432/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/672433/ 
Заранее спасибо, всем ДОБРА!!!

----------


## Andrew08

Добрый день, может у кого-нибудь есть данная обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/584900/, буду благодарен.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Цитата Сообщение от lenaonly  Посмотреть сообщение
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378705/ вариант для версии 3.1.7.87 (был скачан для версии 3.1.4, но он тоже перестал работать)
> или, если есть у кого, трудовой договор для ЗУП 3.1 версии 3.1.8.155, в которые можно свой шаблон вставить.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6pJi/qkZ3JCU1P
> вроде она


Повторите пожалуйста, ссылку умерла.

----------


## sudakov1

> Повторите пожалуйста, ссылку умерла.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HqK2/yNRov28Pd

----------

Ajuice (12.02.2019), AlexeiNik (22.01.2019), alex_phantom (22.01.2019), Kaniman (22.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), Veronika123 (24.01.2019), ZapMos (24.01.2019)

----------


## ira-sa

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/264675/
Печать договора поставки из справочника "Договоры контрагентов".

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/264675/
> Печать договора поставки из справочника "Договоры контрагентов".


https://dropmefiles.com/JDWQ9

----------

666Rebel666 (22.01.2019), Kaniman (22.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), Veronika123 (24.01.2019), ZapMos (24.01.2019)

----------


## sudakov1

-----

----------


## K0S13

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать пожалуйста отчёт http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/817439/#slide-to-files 
Расчетный листок с группировкой по сотрудникам
Почта :Wilwest@mail.ru

----------


## redkino

Добрый день!
Требуется Отчет комитенту для последней версии БП.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825494/ такой либо другой. 
Спасибо

----------


## redkino

Добрый день!
Требуется Отчет комитенту для последней версии БП.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825494/ такой либо другой. 
Спасибо

----------


## K0S13

Добрый день, может у кого-нибудь  обработки из серии инструменты разработчика типа Универсального редактора или Универсального подбора редактирования реквизитов группой и т.п. ?

----------


## Ыгькфл412

Всем привет. Ребят, помогите пожалуйста скачать перенос отражения зарплаты из ЗУП 3.1 в Бухгалтерию 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Присоединяюсь к Aidar2. Помогите пожалуйста найти это:
> Справка 2-НДФЛ с 2019 года (действует для доходов с 2018 года) по Приказу ФНС России от 02.10.2018 № ММВ-7-11/566@ для конфигурации ЗУП 2.5
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/976111/
> Спасибо.


Если актуально то ловите https://yadi.sk/d/xiwDRX-QFN6d1A

----------

666Rebel666 (23.01.2019), Afftor (23.01.2019), arza (23.01.2019), bentim (24.01.2019), DenisVich (25.01.2019), flab_r (24.01.2019), guzai (23.01.2019), kozavva (27.01.2019), MStorm_11 (29.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), xalil87 (13.02.2019), ZapMos (24.01.2019)

----------


## poval

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, Diadoc1C_UF_5_30_17  (именно 17)

----------


## Lantra

Добрый день.
Кто-нибудь сможет помочь с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/199912/ или чем-то аналогичным. Подписание ЭЦП файлов из 1С.

----------


## __irina

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать формы для ЗУП
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/951928/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/546092/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Всем привет. Ребят, помогите пожалуйста скачать перенос отражения зарплаты из ЗУП 3.1 в Бухгалтерию 2.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/


https://dropmefiles.com/PbU8k

----------

guzai (23.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), ZapMos (24.01.2019), Ыгькфл412 (23.01.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Всем привет. Ребят, помогите пожалуйста скачать перенос отражения зарплаты из ЗУП 3.1 в Бухгалтерию 2.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/


696746

----------

klad7777777 (24.01.2019), tak_tak777 (25.01.2019), ZapMos (24.01.2019), Ыгькфл412 (23.01.2019)

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток! Есть ли у кого нибудь возможность скачать данные публикации?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/858868/ - *3.1.8* Настройка и печать приказов по шаблону Word в пользовательском режиме
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956348/ - АТОЛ ВЕБ-СЕРВИС. Обработка для работы с ККТ 54 ФЗ с поддержкой НДС 20% - *АТОЛ ВЕБ-СЕРВИС.epf 1.0.7*

----------


## normalyok

Помогите скачать правила обмена ка 1.1 - бп30 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810260/

----------


## normalyok

Помогите скачать правила обмена ка 1.1 - бп30 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810260/

----------


## sewell

Добрый день! Может у кого есть обработка по закрытию авансов в БП
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/269296/

----------


## sewell

Добрый день! Может у кого есть обработка по закрытию авансов в БП
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/269296/

----------


## cukzzm

Доброго времени суток!!! кто может скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731888/?

----------


## Джеки5

Всем привет, как загрузить коды ТНВЭД в базу Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0 и 3.0. Отправьте пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Taxes

Добрый день. Тема уже возникала, но на тот момент данной обработки ни у кого не было, возможно сейчас кто поможет...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/719318/
Интеграция ЭВОТОР и 1С: Розница
Спасибо

----------


## Taxes

Добрый день. Тема уже возникала, но на тот момент данной обработки ни у кого не было, возможно сейчас кто поможет...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/719318/
Интеграция ЭВОТОР и 1С: Розница
Спасибо

----------


## Franchesko

Прошу помощи в скачивании http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/629358/

----------


## Джеки5

Добрый день всем! Подскажите и отправьте пожалуйста инструкцию и файлы как сделать переход базы Бухгалтерии для Казахстана редакции 2.0 на редакцию 3.0. Спасибо

----------


## Franchesko

Добрый вечер! Прошу помощи в скачивании http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/722665/
очень нужно

----------


## Александр393

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3S6u/LUgVPbTCz


Повторите, пожалуйста. Ссылка не доступна. Очень выручите.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Повторите, пожалуйста. Ссылка не доступна. Очень выручите.


https://dropmefiles.com/JNSum (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782329/)

----------

klad7777777 (28.01.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019), Александр393 (25.01.2019)

----------


## _kr0t_

Поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией "Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.5.2": http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/
Спасибо!

----------


## _kr0t_

Поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией "Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.5.2": http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/
Спасибо!

----------


## ivan_777777

Добрый день! Прошу помощи в скачивании внешнего отчета Акта сверки для БП3: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/330270/  или 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702547/
Спасибо!

----------


## Uliana2009

Добрый день !!! поделитесь пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/324423/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/157597/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день !!! поделитесь пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/324423/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/157597/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6L7x/6xaQ4dd3W
другие

----------

Ajuice (12.02.2019), eesyb (28.01.2019), Kaniman (25.01.2019), Masik777 (17.02.2019), SergeyZabor (10.02.2019), SPMig (11.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019), _kr0t_ (26.01.2019)

----------


## yoric88

Цитата Сообщение от ignorant  Посмотреть сообщение
Прошу помочь скачать мобильное приложение - сканер штрихкода 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704582/
Спасибо!




> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fa5C/gKhRidkWQ


Добрый день! Можно продублировать, если есть возможность? Ссылка не работает...

----------

tak_tak777 (25.01.2019)

----------


## sudakov1

> Цитата Сообщение от ignorant  Посмотреть сообщение
> Прошу помочь скачать мобильное приложение - сканер штрихкода 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704582/
> Спасибо!
> 
> 
> 
> Добрый день! Можно продублировать, если есть возможность? Ссылка не работает...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LtDQ/iojsYQHJt

----------

mark2k (30.01.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), yoric88 (25.01.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019)

----------


## kae50

1C: Предприятие 8.2 "Поиск и установка изображений для номенклатуры на яндекс-картинках (УТ 11)"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/333026/
скачайте плиз

----------


## kae50

1C: Предприятие 8.2 "Поиск и установка изображений для номенклатуры на яндекс-картинках (УТ 11)"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/333026/
скачайте плиз

----------


## Gosha79

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/166049/

----------


## tesla-1980

Помогите скачать внешние печатные формы документов
http://infostart.ru/public/269356/

----------


## Bazooka

Доброго времени суток!
Ищу обработку Консоль запросов для УФ 8.3.5.2.1.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504

----------


## Bazooka

Доброго времени суток!
Ищу обработку Консоль запросов для УФ 8.3.5.2.1.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504

----------


## D4445

Всем доброго!
Ищу внешнюю печатную форму УПД для РТУ по 1С ERP 2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/727156/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/457682/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/950624/

----------


## D4445

Всем доброго!
Ищу внешнюю печатную форму УПД для РТУ по 1С ERP 2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/727156/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/457682/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/950624/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810260/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать, Проверка корректности адресов физлиц в ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/946853/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## 60rus

Добрый день. Помогите скачать УПД за поставщика для КА2.4 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/983028/ 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## killazz

Может есть у кого свежая полная версия http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/149404/

----------


## Mortalus

Гуру помоги, горю.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/982467/

----------


## БСергей

Добрый день! Может кто выручить http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/58557/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/94355/ ?

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Может кто выручить http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/58557/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/94355/ ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pZ9/ArWJG32zw

----------

alex125it (29.01.2019), eesyb (30.01.2019), Kaniman (29.01.2019), klad7777777 (29.01.2019), Masik777 (17.02.2019), SLK01 (29.01.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), Veronika123 (30.01.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019), БСергей (29.01.2019)

----------


## yesterdays

Добрый день! выручите пожалуйста! помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/892160/

----------


## t15-y

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://1c.ab74.ru/public/325611/?detail=Y для 3.0

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, помогите скачать http://1c.ab74.ru/public/325611/?detail=Y для 3.0


как вам комментарии к ней?

----------


## t15-y

я посмотреть код хочу, да и исполнение:D

----------


## Alexset1974

Добрый день!
Есть у кого красивый прайс для УТ 11.4?

----------


## Геннадий_19

Добрый день! 
Помогите скачать файл конфигурации по ссылке - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408860/
Заранее признателен за помощь!!!

----------


## Mortalus

Народ ещё вещь хорошая
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/909278/

----------


## NaAc

Здравствуйте. Скачайте пожалуйста файл "Подпись в мобильном приложении: Исходный код (cf)" отсюда http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/723380/ 
Большое, спасибо. 

naacgm@gmail.com

----------


## garipova2003

очень прошу помощи! поделитесь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149007/

----------


## klad77

> очень прошу помощи! поделитесь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149007/


https://dropmefiles.com/KRPma

----------

garipova2003 (29.01.2019), Kaniman (29.01.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019)

----------


## garipova2003

спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## garipova2003

спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> Есть у кого красивый прайс для УТ 11.4?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JVCb/ifmJ1Ezhs

----------

mark2k (30.01.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019)

----------


## mixperez

Коллеги, помогите с обработкой

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15459/

----------


## sudakov1

> Коллеги, помогите с обработкой
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15459/


она открыта

----------


## Master1575

Добрый день! 
Буду признателен, если кто поможет с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/899472/
или что то похожее. Нужна печать трудового договора из ЗУП 3.1 из справочника сотрудники.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! 
> Буду признателен, если кто поможет с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/899472/
> или что то похожее. Нужна печать трудового договора из ЗУП 3.1 из справочника сотрудники.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5VS1/rs1mVqFds

----------

airrr (16.02.2019), Ajuice (12.02.2019), Alexabrus (06.02.2019), eesyb (30.01.2019), ira-sa (30.01.2019), Kaniman (29.01.2019), logdog (02.02.2019), masha_pc (31.01.2019), Master1575 (29.01.2019), nasha4 (15.02.2019), nkure (01.02.2019), root7 (06.02.2019), savchenkodenis (31.01.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019)

----------


## jack1988

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/979896/

----------


## revmars

Добрый вечер! Прошу помощи в скачивании http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/955511/
очень нужно

----------


## nikoly76

Добрый вечер! Помогите с обработкой, горю
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/667234/

----------


## Master1575

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5VS1/rs1mVqFds


Огромное спасибо, не ожидал такой оперативности!

----------


## nadin251

Здравствуйте! Нужна обработка для редактирования регистров (упр. формы). Помогите пожалуйста!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/552708/

----------


## nadin251

Здравствуйте! Нужна обработка для редактирования регистров (упр. формы). Помогите пожалуйста!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/552708/

----------


## killazz

Добрый день! Может есть у кого свежая полная версия http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/149404/

----------


## klad77

Добрый день! Может есть у кого свежая полная версия http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/149404/
Только такая https://dropmefiles.com/Unct9

----------

ZapMos (30.01.2019)

----------


## evil21

Добрый день. Буду признателен, если кто поможет со скачиванием расширения http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/867694/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/538465/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/538465/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Uliana2009

Добрый день!  подскажите может у кого то естьhttp://buh.ruboard.ru/public/797163/ буду очень признательна если скинете !)))

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/538465/
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8CxK/hATtNb5uC

----------

eesyb (31.01.2019), first_may (30.01.2019), Kaniman (30.01.2019), mark2k (30.01.2019), Masik777 (17.02.2019), revmars (30.01.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019)

----------


## ira-sa

Здравствуйте.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/728041/
Ведомость и доступность по товарам на складах с ценой и суммой. УТ 11

----------


## ira-sa

Здравствуйте.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/728041/
Ведомость и доступность по товарам на складах с ценой и суммой. УТ 11

----------


## Master1575

Здравствуйте.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/967151/
Отчет по "человеко-часам". Или что-то подобное.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## NaAc

Здравствуйте.
Прошу помощи.
"Подпись в мобильном приложении: Исходный код (cf)"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/723380/

----------


## mark2k

> Коллеги, помогите с обработкой
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15459/


https://transfiles.ru/olvwg
срок жизни - 1 неделя

----------

666Rebel666 (30.01.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (03.02.2019)

----------


## mark2k

> Добрый день, может у кого-нибудь  обработки из серии инструменты разработчика типа Универсального редактора или Универсального подбора редактирования реквизитов группой и т.п. ?


самые крутые здесь: http://devtool1c.ucoz.ru/

----------


## mark2k

> Поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией "Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.5.2": http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/
> Спасибо!


есть 8.3.5.1 https://transfiles.ru/ocj4d
срок жизни - 1 неделя

----------

eesyb (31.01.2019), Kaniman (01.02.2019), klad7777777 (31.01.2019), kosmos_live (31.01.2019), Mopsikus (31.01.2019), SLK01 (02.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), Veronika123 (31.01.2019), ZapMos (03.02.2019)

----------


## jack1988

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/979896/

----------


## itt5082

Доброго время суток Коллеги помогите с обработкой http://infostart.info-shaman.ru/public/630491/

----------


## interds

Помогите, плз, пот с этой штукой:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978816/

----------


## interds

Помогите, плз, пот с этой штукой:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978816/

----------


## KeshaF

Здравствуйте!
Огромная просьба, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/803695/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/700506/
Очень очень нужно! Спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день, помогите скачать свертку. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/83770/

----------


## Mopsikus

Добрый день!
Очень нужен "РКО" Расходный кассовый ордер для ЗУП 3.1 может у кого-то есть?
Если нет помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/593464/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/867893/

----------

klugg (11.03.2021)

----------


## Centa96

Добрый день, кто-нибудь может помочь?
Ищу УПД из документа Реализация товаров и услуг (в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981) (БП 3.0) http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/727666/
Или ещё какая-нибудь обработка по УПД БП 8

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Или ещё какая-нибудь обработка по УПД БП 8


Только еще какая-нибудь (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/441960/): https://dropmefiles.com/TCbvm

----------

root7 (06.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
Может кто-либо поделиться вот такой ПФ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/343292/ или подобной.
Необходимы книги покупок и продаж нового образца, а времени наваять свою нету :(
Заранее благодарен откликнувшимся! :)

----------


## 666Rebel666

Помогите скачать обработки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/241253/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/709325/

----------


## Mopsikus

> Добрый день!
> Очень нужен "РКО" Расходный кассовый ордер для ЗУП 3.1 может у кого-то есть?
> Если нет помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/593464/
> или
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/867893/


Спасибо, уже не надо!

----------


## KeshaF

Здравствуйте!
Огромная просьба, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку:
последний релиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/
Очень очень нужно! Спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## KeshaF

Здравствуйте!
Огромная просьба, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку:
последний релиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/
Очень очень нужно! Спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## garipova2003

Добрый день! просьба поделиться разработкой, если есть возможность
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/355156/

----------


## klad77

> Здравствуйте!
> Огромная просьба, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку:
> последний релиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/
> Очень очень нужно! Спасибо большое!!!!


https://dropmefiles.com/Tu6PJ

----------

tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (03.02.2019)

----------


## klad77

> Здравствуйте!
> Огромная просьба, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку:
> последний релиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/
> Очень очень нужно! Спасибо большое!!!!


https://dropmefiles.com/Tu6PJ

----------

Kaniman (01.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019)

----------


## nizuk

День добрый.Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/821082/ (обмен с БПС Сбербанк).
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## pieceofmind

> Здравствуйте!
> Огромная просьба, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку:
> последний релиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/
> Очень очень нужно! Спасибо большое!!!!


Присоединяюсь к просьбе, очень нужно.

К сожалению, по ссылке выше (https://dropmefiles.com/Tu6PJ) очень старая версия.

----------

tak_tak777 (12.02.2019)

----------


## Kaniman

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать, пожалйста, обработку
_СЗВ-СТАЖ: обработка периодов и параметров стажа в документе для ЗУП 3 и ЗКГУ 3_
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/993169/
Спасибо!

----------


## logdog

День добрый!
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535027/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/520422/
Спасибо!

----------


## logdog

День добрый!
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535027/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/520422/
Спасибо!

----------


## bodan

> День добрый!
> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, обработку
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/520422/
> Спасибо!


https://yadi.sk/d/2JRzUUTqKDYOsQ

----------

666Rebel666 (02.02.2019), Kaniman (02.02.2019), logdog (02.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), Veronika123 (04.02.2019), ZapMos (03.02.2019)

----------


## KeshaF

> https://dropmefiles.com/Tu6PJ


Спасибо! А по новее нет с 20%

----------


## logdog

День вечер!
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714860/
Спасибо!

----------


## km2000

Здрасти.
Очень большая просьба скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/909278/

----------


## vlboy

Поделитесь обработкой "Поиск и удаление неиспользуемых элементов справочников для УФ" http://expert.chistov.pro/public/934974/
или аналогичной для управляемых форм

----------


## olgasuh

Помогите, кто может, скачать внешнюю печатную форму акта сверки для УТ11.4  с оборотами за период http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/890074/  Очень буду благодарна, и не я одна)))

----------


## batov

Здравствуйте,  помогите пожалуйста с обработками для розницы:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696233/ 
и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578179/ ее выкладывали, но ссылка умерла.

Очень выручите!

----------


## batov

> Здравствуйте,  помогите пожалуйста с обработками для розницы:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696233/ 
> и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578179/ ее выкладывали, но ссылка умерла.
> 
> Очень выручите!


Или эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/663401/ (не нашла , как редактировать)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте,  помогите пожалуйста с обработками для розницы:
> и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578179/ ее выкладывали, но ссылка умерла.


Реанимируем: https://dropmefiles.com/ipPc0

----------

AnyaIT (11.02.2019), batov (04.02.2019), kosmos_live (04.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (05.02.2019), Маруся18 (09.02.2019)

----------


## batov

Спасибо Вам большое!!!!

----------


## tesla-1980

Помогите скачать ИНВ-15. Спасибо.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/115335/

----------


## pony95

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788953/
ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног оДокумента_УФ_v3 - с загрузкой данных в ТЧ справочников с поиском справочника:
Ссылка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/download...955&pub=788953
ЕЕ уже выкладывали, но ссылки не рабочие. Плиз

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать правила обмена между ЗУП 3.1 - БП 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать правила обмена между ЗУП 3.1 - БП 2.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/


https://dropmefiles.com/iNtbw

----------

Ajuice (12.02.2019), Alekta (06.02.2019), AnyaIT (11.02.2019), first_may (04.02.2019), Kaniman (05.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (05.02.2019), Маруся18 (09.02.2019)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите скачать ИНВ-15. Спасибо.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/115335/


https://dropmefiles.com/FePet

----------

666Rebel666 (04.02.2019), Alekta (06.02.2019), nasha4 (15.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), tesla-1980 (04.02.2019)

----------


## IRON.FELIX

Скачайте, пожалуйста, универсальный редактор регистров. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Иван567

Здравствуйте! Есть ли у кого нибудь ВПФ_УПД для Управления торговлей 11.4 с адресом доставки? Аналог http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/791163/ для последних конфигураций.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Скачайте, пожалуйста, универсальный редактор регистров. Заранее спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/ScivF

----------

AnyaIT (11.02.2019), IRON.FELIX (05.02.2019), Kaniman (06.02.2019), klad7777777 (05.02.2019), Svetlana_K (07.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (05.02.2019), Маруся18 (09.02.2019)

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята помогите!	
Универсальный передаточный документ (УПД) для продавца металлолома(БП 3.0)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783006/
НДФЛ с отпускных и больничных
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532431/
Многофункциональный реестр полученных счетов-фактур, включенных в декларацию по НДС (УФ)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557854/

----------


## dimonnich

Выкладываю [infostart] Работа с дополнительными реквизитами в 1С (2018)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LMiX/NXhg6ymLz

----------

Ajuice (12.02.2019), Fltr (05.02.2019), nasha4 (15.02.2019), pony95 (07.02.2019), root7 (06.02.2019), SPMig (11.02.2019), Svetlana_K (07.02.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Скачайте, пожалуйста, универсальный редактор регистров. Заранее спасибо.


В обсуждении есть ссылка на бесплатное скачивание

----------

Kaniman (06.02.2019), pony95 (07.02.2019)

----------


## km2000

Очень большая просьба скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/909278/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день

Помогите пож скачать скрипт
http://expert.chistov.pro/public/561462/

----------


## Alexset1974

Всем добра, мира и счастья!
А мне вот это надо)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/795917/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/976239/

----------


## IRON.FELIX

Очень нужен редактор регистров для управляемых форм.
Спасибо, добрые люди !

----------


## ЗАЗЕРКАЛЬЕ

Добрый день ,
очень нужно
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/307269/
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/538465/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть...
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/538465/


https://dropmefiles.com/wdFpp

----------

aleks3372 (05.02.2019), Alekta (06.02.2019), Kaniman (06.02.2019), klad7777777 (06.02.2019), Svetlana_K (07.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019), Маруся18 (09.02.2019)

----------


## aleks3372

спасибо!!

----------


## dimonnich

> Добрый день ,
> очень нужно
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/307269/
> Заранее спасибо!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EuJX/kKUiXfkyq

----------

666Rebel666 (05.02.2019), eesyb (06.02.2019), Svetlana_K (07.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер

Кто нибудь пользовался? Может поделиться?
http://expert.chistov.pro/public/561462/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день.
Может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/203534/
или помогите скачать

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день.
Может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/203534/
или помогите скачать

----------


## user1972

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/977596/
или помогите скачать. Очень нужно.

----------


## sunny777

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/363826/

Отблагодарю на телефон. Спасибо.

----------


## manop

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/ - https://dropmefiles.com/trvdq
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825556/ - https://dropmefiles.com/RGKij

А можно пожалуйста повторить, 
ссылки не работают.

----------


## manop

Добрый день, может у кого-то есть данная обработка - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/199364/, буду признателен за помощь.
https://dropmefiles.com/vgKTe
выложите пожалуйста снова ссылка удалена

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день, может у кого-то есть данная обработка - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/199364/, буду признателен за помощь.
> https://dropmefiles.com/vgKTe
> выложите пожалуйста снова ссылка удалена


199364

----------

airrr (16.02.2019), bentim (06.02.2019), dj-eva (07.02.2019), manop (06.02.2019), Merlin1975 (06.02.2019), Svetlana_K (07.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019), Маруся18 (09.02.2019)

----------


## Uliana2009

Добрый день ! Помогите найти http://1s.biz.ua/public/806061/   ,   http://1s.biz.ua/public/806061/    ,   http://1s.biz.ua/public/137302/

----------


## Winston

Помогите скачать 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/575747/

----------


## manop

Помогите пожалуйста с любой из или ей подобных:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/600556/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/725607/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/778602/

----------


## normalyok

Правила переноса из типовой конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация", редакции 1.1 в типовую конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакции 2.0, для целей формирования Книги учета доходов и расходов индивидуального предпринимателя на ОСНО
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/201656/

----------


## kovireshad

помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  
Маршрутный лист (задание на перевозку) (УТ 11.3) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/597068/ 
или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/800021/

----------


## avgost

Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293041/
Спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/ - https://dropmefiles.com/trvdq
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825556/ - https://dropmefiles.com/RGKij
> 
> А можно пожалуйста повторить


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/ - https://dropmefiles.com/3tL87
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825556/ - https://dropmefiles.com/YHaLD

Повторенье - мать ученья... а кто отец?

----------

Kaniman (06.02.2019), klad7777777 (07.02.2019), kosmos_live (07.02.2019), manop (07.02.2019), SLK01 (07.02.2019), Svetlana_K (07.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019), Маруся18 (09.02.2019)

----------


## tserj4

Ребята, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/549990/#slide-to-files завтра надо бухгалтеру отдать базу.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Ребята, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/549990/#slide-to-files завтра надо бухгалтеру отдать базу.


Что-то такое есть: https://dropmefiles.com/k1mLF

----------

manop (07.02.2019), Svetlana_K (07.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## dimaslider

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/996059/

----------


## tserj4

> Что-то такое есть: https://dropmefiles.com/k1mLF


Огромное спасибо и уважуха!!!

----------


## NEDA

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/929175

----------


## normalyok

Помогите скачать пж

Правила переноса из типовой конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация", редакции 1.1 в типовую конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакции 2.0, для целей формирования Книги учета доходов и расходов индивидуального предпринимателя на ОСНО
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/201656/

----------


## Afftor

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста, люди добрые:http://http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/460652/

----------


## Afftor

Ссылку неправильно вставила, вот это нужно, по иностранцам http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/460652/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Ссылку неправильно вставила, вот это нужно, по иностранцам http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/460652/


460652

----------

Afftor (07.02.2019), Svetlana_K (07.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## Afftor

Спасибо, очень выручили!!!:)

----------


## kovireshad

помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  
Маршрутный лист (задание на перевозку) (УТ 11.3) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/597068/ 
или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/800021/

----------


## kovireshad

помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  
Маршрутный лист (задание на перевозку) (УТ 11.3) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/597068/ 
или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/800021/

----------


## Баракуда

Здравствуйте. 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/803699/ 
Или может есть, что то похожее?

----------


## H0nesty

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать отчеты. Тут выше в теме есть, но файлы с обменников удалены, вомзожно у кого-то осталось. Большое спасибо
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/166353/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/166618/

----------


## DmRud

Добрый день

Нужна обработка Диадок с поддержкой 20% для 1с Бухгалтерия. 
Можно ссылку, или на почту RudakovDmitryV@yandex.

Буду очень благодарен :)

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток! Помогите с данной обработкой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/901823/ - Дозагрузка кадровых документов в ЗУП 3.1 из ЗУП 2.5 в интерактивном режиме (загрузка в документы списком)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать отчеты. Тут выше в теме есть, но файлы с обменников удалены, вомзожно у кого-то осталось. Большое спасибо
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/166353/


166353

----------

H0nesty (08.02.2019), klad7777777 (11.02.2019), seaeagle (08.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать отчеты. Тут выше в теме есть, но файлы с обменников удалены, вомзожно у кого-то осталось. Большое спасибо
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/166618/


166618

----------

garipova2003 (08.02.2019), H0nesty (08.02.2019), seaeagle (08.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## Старый1

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556324/
Большое спасибо.

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята помогите	
Проверка сведений о стаховом стаже СЗВ-СТАЖ на предмет разрывов периодов. Для ЗУП 2.5:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/986320/

----------


## gepard86

Помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956348/

----------


## manop

Помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/633541/
Спасибо

----------


## z459

Здравствуйте!
Прошу скачать *551205* и *884786* 
Спасибо!

----------


## z459

> Здравствуйте!
> Прошу скачать *551205* и *884786* 
> Спасибо!


 884786 - не актуально.

----------


## starchenkovi

Добрый день! помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/701450/

----------


## zipperss

Помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень сильно нужна  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/159326/

----------


## northwarez

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922160/ помогите пожалуйста скачать

----------


## Centrator

Товарищи, помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/338356/ . Буду очень признателен!

----------


## first_may

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922160/ помогите пожалуйста скачать


Добрый день.

Присоединяюсь, хотелось бы скачать. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## NaAc

Здравствуйте.
Прошу помощи. "Подпись в мобильном приложении: Исходный код (cf)" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/723380/

----------


## NaAc

Здравствуйте.
Прошу помощи. "Подпись в мобильном приложении: Исходный код (cf)" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/723380/

----------


## lushka

Добрый день. Может есть у кого? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/671071/, надо вообще для 3,1, но хоть код посмотреть.

----------


## klad7777777

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогите скачать, пожалйста, обработку
> _СЗВ-СТАЖ: обработка периодов и параметров стажа в документе для ЗУП 3 и ЗКГУ 3_
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/993169/
> Спасибо!


Здравствуйте! Тоже очень нужна, такая актуальная обработка!

----------

tak_tak777 (12.02.2019)

----------


## strannik1009

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь http://infostart.sterx.info/public/104433/ или помогите скачать.отблагодарю

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь http://infostart.sterx.info/public/104433/ или помогите скачать.отблагодарю


https://dropmefiles.com/BLvR6

----------

Ajuice (12.02.2019), strannik1009 (11.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), Ukei (11.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## kovireshad

помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
Маршрутный лист (задание на перевозку) (УТ 11.3) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/597068/ 
или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/800021/

----------


## Ukei

- *ВНИМАНИЕ!* *ЛЮБАЯ* продажа обновлений или обработок на форуме запрещена! Предупреждений не будет, будет сразу бан. Пожалуйста, имеем это в виду.

----------

TrinitronOTV (11.02.2019)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть СЗВ-СТАЖ 2018 для зуп 2.5 и ЗикБУ 1.0 ?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/990145/  или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/996507/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ppw

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать справка о среднем заработке по месяцам: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/784966/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать справка о среднем заработке по месяцам: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/784966/. Заранее спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/3LhxF

----------

666Rebel666 (11.02.2019), dj-eva (12.02.2019), Kaniman (11.02.2019), logdog (12.02.2019), nasha4 (15.02.2019), ppw (11.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), TrinitronOTV (11.02.2019), Ukei (11.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## Black123

Добрый день! Если не затруднит, помогите скачать Счет-фактура для БП 2.0 (с 1.10.2017) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/873671/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день! Если не затруднит, помогите скачать Счет-фактура для БП 2.0 (с 1.10.2017) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/873671/




Для новых релизов Бух ред. 2.0 (начиная с 66.61):
https://dropmefiles.com/Cvxx4

Для старых релизов Бух ред. 2.0 (до релиза 66.60 (включительно)):
https://dropmefiles.com/8W8Cj

----------

kozavva (23.02.2019), tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день! Если не затруднит, помогите скачать Счет-фактура для БП 2.0 (с 1.10.2017) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/873671/




Для новых релизов Бух ред. 2.0 (начиная с 66.61):
https://dropmefiles.com/Cvxx4

Для старых релизов Бух ред. 2.0 (до релиза 66.60 (включительно)):
https://dropmefiles.com/8W8Cj

----------

tak_tak777 (12.02.2019), Ukei (11.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## Black123

> Для новых релизов Бух ред. 2.0 (начиная с 66.61):
> https://dropmefiles.com/Cvxx4
> 
> Для старых релизов Бух ред. 2.0 (до релиза 66.60 (включительно)):
> https://dropmefiles.com/8W8Cj


Спасибо конечно, но она не рабочая((

----------

tak_tak777 (12.02.2019)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Спасибо конечно, но она не рабочая((


Обе не рабочие?!?
Только что проверил первую на релизе Бух. 66.71 работает (сам ее правил...). Вторую проверить нет возможности (релиза нет старого). Какой у вас стоит релиз бухни?

----------


## bagyrat

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать. Формирование файла ПФР СЗВ-СТАЖ за 2018 год новый формат в конфигурации ЗУП 2.5 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/990145/

----------


## ssimba

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста каким инструментом делать обмен между ЗУП 3.1 и бух 2.0

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь с обработкой:
Настройка журнала регистрации (только управляемые формы, 8.2, 8.3)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/264913/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста каким инструментом делать обмен между ЗУП 3.1 и бух 2.0


 Много таких обработок создано, например, в наличии есть:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/ - https://dropmefiles.com/fT4ny
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/ - https://dropmefiles.com/A00WQ
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/790519/ - https://dropmefiles.com/Rmn8C

----------

airrr (16.02.2019), guzai (14.02.2019), Kaniman (13.02.2019), ssimba (15.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## Mopsikus

День добрый!
Помогите скачать расчетную ведомость для ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664523/

----------


## kattushka

> " Редактирование данных прямо в отчете СКД (как в Excel). Теперь с пересчетом итогов!" *скачать*


Добрый день! А можно пожалуйста еще раз ссылку на " Редактирование данных прямо в отчете СКД (как в Excel). Теперь с пересчетом итогов!":blush:

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день! А можно пожалуйста еще раз ссылку на " Редактирование данных прямо в отчете СКД (как в Excel). Теперь с пересчетом итогов!":blush:


ССЫЛКА

----------

1cp (21.02.2019), 666Rebel666 (12.02.2019), airrr (16.02.2019), dj-eva (12.02.2019), guzai (14.02.2019), kattushka (12.02.2019), Lantra (14.02.2019), Masik777 (17.02.2019), Veronika123 (13.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019), Маруся18 (17.02.2019)

----------


## Pasha1667

Спасибо большое, буду смотреть

----------


## dj-eva

помогите кто может с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664797/ Соглашение об изменении стоимости для УТ 10.3

----------


## B2OMER

Всем доброго дня. Пришлите пожалуйста актуальную обратку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863534/

Все ветки просмотрел, не нашел.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Demon1909

День добрый. Не поможете скачать данную обработку.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528033/ 
Благодарю.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Всем доброго дня. Пришлите пожалуйста актуальную обратку
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863534/
> 
> Все ветки просмотрел, не нашел.
> Заранее спасибо.


Есть аналоги : https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post525426

----------

B2OMER (12.02.2019), Ukei (12.02.2019)

----------


## Иван567

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581188/  Универсальный передаточный документ (УПД) с грузополучателем для УТ 11.3 (c адресом доставки и договором отгрузки). Заранее спасибо.

----------


## B2OMER

Спасибо большое, очень помогли.

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/609440/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Afftor

Здравствуйте, добрые люди помогите скачать:) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978593/

----------


## 477

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать :)
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/65283/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать :)
> http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/65283/


https://dropmefiles.com/1yGiK

----------

SLK01 (14.02.2019), Svetlana_K (13.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## sin_krasnodar

Определение размера базы данных 1С с разбивкой по объектам метаданных для 10.3 может есть у кого нибудь, а то в базе только названия а вести 13 гб ((

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/609440/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Snigl

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104548/
Спасибо!

----------


## Gard4

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/872371/
Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104548/
> Спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/qvDSP

----------

airrr (16.02.2019), bentim (14.02.2019), Kaniman (13.02.2019), KsenaK (13.02.2019), Masik777 (17.02.2019), Snigl (13.02.2019), Ukei (13.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## Kaniman

Здравствуйте!
Такой перенумератор был?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555268/
Если есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
Спасибо!

----------


## garipova2003

добрый день! поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть возможность!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/994849/

----------


## wadimchik82

Помогите пожалуйста найти это:
Справка 2-НДФЛ с 2019 года (действует для доходов с 2018 года) по Приказу ФНС России от 02.10.2018 № ММВ-7-11/566@ для конфигурации ЗУП 2.5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/976111/
Спасибо.

----------


## kuser

А может есть у кого? Загрузка сведений для расчета по среднему из 2-НДФЛ и РСВ-1 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581127/

----------


## MariaMuhina

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/358753/ (Расчетная ведомость Т-51 подробная [ЗУП 2.5])

----------


## tuscani

Всем привет, может есть у кого то? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/623562/ Спасибо.

----------


## 1we1we

Всем привет. Можете поделиться? http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/558591/
Спасибо!

----------


## Gal_S

Просьба скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/629697/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571085/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Может у кого нибудь завалялась http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/117492/
Или что то подобное

----------


## klad77

> Добрый день. Может у кого нибудь завалялась http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/117492/
> Или что то подобное


https://dropmefiles.com/PIKC3

----------

666Rebel666 (14.02.2019), AlexeiNik (14.02.2019), SLK01 (15.02.2019), tserj4 (15.02.2019), Ukei (14.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## Master1575

Здравствуйте, помогите, по возможности с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/340666/
или что то похожее. 
Справка-отчет-кассира-операциониста (форма КМ-6), для БП 3.0

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/592319/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу помочь:
Настройка журнала регистрации (только управляемые формы, 8.2, 8.3)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/264913/

----------


## turn123

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/814302/  . Заранее спасибо!

----------


## inems

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607428/
Отчет по выплатам в периоде для ЗУП 3.1
или что то подобное.

----------


## inems

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607428/
Отчет по выплатам в периоде для ЗУП 3.1
или что то подобное.

----------


## richardchase

Добрый день!
Очень ищу обработку СЗВ-СТАЖ 2019 для ЗУП 2.5 (130.2) версия от 22.01.2019
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978593/
За вознаграждение!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/650853/

или подобной, для отключения веб клиентов.

----------


## Sunholly

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку для загрузки из эксель в бухгалтерскую операцию  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/732815/. Спасибо!

----------

Ukei (17.02.2019)

----------


## MrDemo

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
http://1c83.ru/public/547421/

----------


## vikruchkoff

Добрый день !
Помогите пожалуйста !!!!  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731888/
Выгрузка в Перечень льготных профессий 3.6.8.1120 из ЗУП 2.5 КОРП и УПП 1.3 за 2018й год

----------


## vikruchkoff

Добрый день !
Помогите пожалуйста !!!!  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731888/
Выгрузка в Перечень льготных профессий 3.6.8.1120 из ЗУП 2.5 КОРП и УПП 1.3 за 2018й год

----------


## mm8995

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731855/
mm8995@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922160/

----------


## dimonnich

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922160/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ErP7/55CY5ndat

----------

Kaniman (19.02.2019), tak_tak777 (26.02.2019), Ukei (19.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019)

----------


## first_may

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ErP7/55CY5ndat


а можно перезалить, а то архив не открывается, говорит поврежден.

----------


## dimonnich

> а можно перезалить, а то архив не открывается, говорит поврежден.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ag6R/WBHtyo2Be

----------

first_may (19.02.2019), ikalichkin (19.02.2019), Kaniman (19.02.2019), Masik777 (21.04.2019), Ukei (19.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019)

----------


## first_may

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ag6R/WBHtyo2Be


СПАСИБО!

----------

tak_tak777 (26.02.2019)

----------


## rikony

а вот этот обновлятор не пролетал ?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/961182/

----------


## lenaonly

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/700018/ Прошу помочь, т.к. не идет численность в СЗВ-СТАЖ с РСВ, а ячейка с застрахованными лицами не расшифровывается....

----------


## lenaonly

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/668555/ по спецодежде

----------


## killazz

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/796201/ отчет по взаиморасчетам может кто поможет заранее спасибо

----------


## ТипичнаяОшибка

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978593/ СЗВ-СТАЖ для ЗУП 2.5
За вознаграждение! beermengame@mail.ru

----------


## dimonnich

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978593/ СЗВ-СТАЖ для ЗУП 2.5
> За вознаграждение! beermengame@mail.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4FXH/jrb6Zwt9L

----------

666Rebel666 (19.02.2019), inems (20.02.2019), Kaniman (20.02.2019), kozavva (23.02.2019), Lantra (20.02.2019), lexus05 (20.02.2019), nkure (26.02.2019), root7 (19.02.2019), seaeagle (20.02.2019), Vadimstm (26.02.2019), Veronika123 (20.02.2019), vikruchkoff (20.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019), Маруся18 (27.02.2019), ТипичнаяОшибка (20.02.2019)

----------


## Andrew08

Добрый день, может у кого-нибудь найдется http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/416158/, или аналоги, именно со штрихкодом в документе. Буду благодарен.

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/993779/ - Правила обмена ЗУП 3.1 - ЗУП 3.1. Объединение баз.  Заранее благодарен!

----------


## gaus111

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку для загрузки из эксель в бухгалтерскую операцию  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/732815/. Спасибо!


Добрый день! Есть такое из xls в операцию Д76.10/К 76.5 для договоров ГПХ 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N6Mj/socPrdsSS

----------

Hela (27.02.2019), kozavva (23.02.2019), peace1984 (13.01.2021), tak_tak777 (26.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019)

----------


## Demon1909

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528033/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Поделитесь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/. Заранее спасибо

----------


## borodаn

> Поделитесь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/. Заранее спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/ITYM5

----------

dj-eva (21.02.2019), Kaniman (20.02.2019), klad77 (20.02.2019), tak_tak777 (26.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019)

----------


## klad77

> https://dropmefiles.com/ITYM5


Спасибо большое

----------


## flab_r

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/198813/
или любой отчет для УТ 10.3 по Анализу денежных средств 
Заранее благодарю !!!

----------


## Blazerize

Прошу помочь скачать Печатную форму документа "Прием на работу" Т-1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/200095/
Может есть другие варианты с выводом все доплат отдельно в % и рублях?

----------


## Vanichkin

Добрый день!

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## borodаn

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/


 https://dropmefiles.com/ZjtYr

----------

dj-eva (21.02.2019), Kaniman (20.02.2019), klad7777777 (21.02.2019), lenaonly (20.02.2019), MariaMuhina (21.03.2019), tak_tak777 (26.02.2019), Vanichkin (20.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019)

----------


## Vanichkin

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Dinkin

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/934827/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## буххххх

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978747/
svetaspb07@mail.ru

----------


## Анастасия_Язон

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Х-Отчет. Розница 2.2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/977164/
mytempreg@mail.ru

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/198813/


https://dropmefiles.com/cdS5A

----------

666Rebel666 (20.02.2019), dj-eva (21.02.2019), flab_r (20.02.2019), tak_tak777 (26.02.2019), Ukei (20.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019)

----------


## flab_r

Kuznets  большое спасибо !!!!

----------


## trupoed

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/362005/

Спасибо!

----------


## trupoed

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/794236/

Спасибо!

----------


## Julisaf

Здравствуйте.
Помогите скачать http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/817881/

Julisaf@mail.ru

Спасибо заранее

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста. 
Уведомление о заключении и расторжении трудового договора с иностранным гражданином для ЗУП 3.1 
Любая из этих: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1000254/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/888739/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/990178/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/891830/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841613/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825179/ 
или подобная.

----------


## regina_r

повторите, пожалуйста. удалена уже.

----------


## regina_r

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/ повторите, пожалуйста. удалена уже.

----------


## Julisaf

Здравствуйте. Может у кого есть правила обмена между ЗУП 3.1, 3.0 и БП 2.5

----------


## nasha4

Добрый день, кто может помочь с  диадок  5.30.01 или 5.31.1? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vial18

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863534/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день, кто может помочь с  диадок  5.30.01 или 5.31.1? Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AquV/w7XgB4Kzw

----------

gaus111 (22.02.2019), klad7777777 (22.02.2019), lenaonly (26.02.2019), modniymaster (12.03.2019), nasha4 (21.02.2019), tak_tak777 (26.02.2019), Ukei (21.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019), Маруся18 (27.02.2019), СветаОнила (22.02.2019)

----------


## nasha4

Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/387224/

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Может кто то пользуется
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/563031/

Можете поделиться?

----------


## klad77

> Здравствуйте. Может у кого есть правила обмена между ЗУП 3.1, 3.0 и БП 2.5



https://dropmefiles.com/tsQsZ

----------

Kaniman (22.02.2019), Ukei (22.02.2019), ZapMos (25.02.2019)

----------


## Taxes

Доброго всем дня. Мужчин - с наступающим!
Есть такая обработка (расширение) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/828144/ Печать непроведенных документов УТ 11, ERP и КА 2 
Тема тут уже поднималась, но ссылка на облако не работает... Может кто обновит ссылку на скачивание?
Спасибо

----------


## Dmitry747

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать, пожалуйста: "Класс-обработка “Работа с картами Яндекс” 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/877596/
Заранее огромное спасибо!
очень... очень нужно...

----------


## MariaMuhina

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/358753/ (Расчетная ведомость Т-51 подробная [ЗУП 2.5])

----------


## t15-y

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/717545/

----------


## rikony

Приветствую всех
Очень надо это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978593
спасибки

----------


## borodаn

> Очень надо это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978593


https://dropmefiles.com/F62HV

----------

garipova2003 (22.02.2019), Kaniman (22.02.2019), logdog (24.02.2019), tak_tak777 (26.02.2019), Ukei (22.02.2019), ZapMos (25.02.2019), Маруся18 (27.02.2019)

----------


## igor_ak2

Доброго времени суток! Если есть у кого-то возможность скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/720464/ 
За ранее большое спасибо!

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/563031/

или что то подобное, что бы пользователи сами могли 
создавать справочную систему для своей конфигурации?

----------


## fliper

Добрый день, друзья!
Помогите скачать обработку Перенос данных КА 1.1 => КА 2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/424620/

----------


## huzsar

Добрый день, может у кого есть такая консоль http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый день, может у кого есть такая консоль http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/


https://dropmefiles.com/X9iHh

----------

airrr (03.03.2019), garipova2003 (24.02.2019), guzai (01.03.2019), huzsar (24.02.2019), Kaniman (24.02.2019), klad7777777 (25.02.2019), lekhaplaton (28.02.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), Ukei (24.02.2019), ZapMos (25.02.2019)

----------


## logdog

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1005713/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Марина Марк

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149404/
Заранее благодарна!

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149404/


https://dropmefiles.com/LkmdO не самая свежая

----------

airrr (03.03.2019), bentim (27.02.2019), Kaniman (25.02.2019), klad7777777 (26.02.2019), lekhaplaton (28.02.2019), mpss09 (26.02.2019), sewell (25.02.2019), tak_tak777 (26.02.2019), Ukei (25.02.2019), ZapMos (26.02.2019), Марина Марк (25.02.2019), Маруся18 (27.02.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149404/
> Заранее благодарна!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fa8U/XwGwp4PUi

----------

bentim (27.02.2019), eesyb (26.02.2019), gaus111 (26.02.2019), guzai (01.03.2019), Kaniman (25.02.2019), klad7777777 (26.02.2019), lekhaplaton (28.02.2019), MariaMuhina (26.02.2019), Masik777 (21.04.2019), Noob1c (28.02.2019), SLK01 (25.02.2019), tak_tak777 (26.02.2019), Ukei (25.02.2019), ZapMos (26.02.2019), Марина Марк (25.02.2019)

----------


## w0r0n

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите с обработкой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863534/
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста!  	
Заполнение приходной накладной АльфаАвто 5 из ТАКСКОМ:  любая из них.

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/795908

----------


## Andrew08

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/334246/, с уважением.

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/334246/, с уважением.


На эту тему есть только http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/820610/: https://dropmefiles.com/Vek2B

----------

Andrew08 (26.02.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), ZapMos (26.02.2019)

----------


## t15-y

Добрый день, помогите с обработкой http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/942285/

----------


## nasha4

Добрый день, вдруг есть у кого нибудь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1000500/ (нумерация с префиксом по дате). Буду крайне признательна!

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.


Помогите пожалуйста с 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/563031/

----------


## Karabasoff

> Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/334246/, с уважением.


http://rgho.st/7GMnRCKbb

----------

666Rebel666 (26.02.2019), Andrew08 (26.02.2019), borodаn (26.02.2019), tak_tak777 (26.02.2019), ZapMos (26.02.2019)

----------


## Andrew08

Огромное спасибо, благодарен вам.

----------


## dj-eva

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста достать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/665448/

----------


## redkino

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать эти обработки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/921293/
Спасибо!

----------


## Franchesko

Добрый день!
Прошу помощи в скачивании 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556773/

----------


## Franchesko

Добрый день!
Прошу помощи в скачивании http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/908983/ 

Спасибо!

----------


## nattalli

Прошу помощи в скачивании  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/101038/

----------


## Kuznets

> Прошу помощи в скачивании  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/101038/


https://dropmefiles.com/GiC6G

----------

garipova2003 (27.02.2019), nattalli (27.02.2019), tak_tak777 (26.02.2019), Ukei (26.02.2019), ZapMos (27.02.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

6-НДФЛ - Формирование, проверка, корректировка, перенос в типовой отчет. ЗУП 2.5 / УПП 1.3 / ЗиКБУ
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/539335

539335

----------

airrr (07.03.2019), eesyb (27.02.2019), garipova2003 (27.02.2019), klad7777777 (27.02.2019), regina_r (05.03.2019), turn123 (27.02.2019), ZapMos (27.02.2019), Маруся18 (27.02.2019)

----------


## turn123

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть публикацией http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978858/ . Заранее спасибо

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Есть ли у кого-то http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/935796/ ?

----------


## dimonnich

> Добрый день.
> Есть ли у кого-то http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/935796/ ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2278/MbEDoLdS2

----------

dj-eva (27.02.2019), eesyb (28.02.2019), guzai (01.03.2019), Kaniman (27.02.2019), klad77 (27.02.2019), klad7777777 (27.02.2019), lawnm0werman (27.02.2019), lekhaplaton (28.02.2019), MariaMuhina (04.03.2019), nasha4 (27.02.2019), rnf70 (01.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), ZapMos (27.02.2019), СветаОнила (05.03.2019)

----------


## avgost

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956348/. Спасибо!

----------


## klad77

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2278/MbEDoLdS2


Спасибо

----------


## ServiceIT

Кто нибудь может поделиться обработкой редактирования выемок в рознице 2.2?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/676084/
Или удаления выемок

----------


## kozavva

Здравствуйте! У кого есть обработка догрузка документов из бухгалтерии 2.5 в бухгалтерию 3.1

----------


## nattalli

Огромное спасибо !

----------


## kozavva

Поделитесь обработкой обмен ЗУП 2.5 с Предприятием 3.0

----------


## Gral

Добрый день, может у кого-нибудь есть этот пример http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/909916/ ?

----------


## tamatama

Добрый день. Может у кого есть Акт взаимозачета с документами для корректировки долга (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/718249/) или любое похожее для Бухгалтерии 3.0

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день форумчане, есть у кого правила обмена переноса данных из КА 1.1 в буху?

----------


## tserj4

> Добрый день форумчане, есть у кого правила обмена переноса данных из КА 1.1 в буху?


Я обновлял до КА 2.4 и там стандартным переносом документы переносятся.

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/683078/ 
У меня есть для бухгалтерии, но она не подходит.

----------


## klad77

> Я обновлял до КА 2.4 и там стандартным переносом документы переносятся.


Разве документы переносятся? Заявлено только остатки и справочники.

----------


## tserj4

> Разве документы переносятся? Заявлено только остатки и справочники.


Как раз ввод начальных остатков не переносится, а документы без проблем, а для переноса остатков пользовался дополнительной обработкой.

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать
Интеркампани для Бухгалтерии 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/797349/
или подобную.

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. 
Может у кого нибудь есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/609440/
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Protey79

> ССЫЛКА


Добрый день, а можно ссылку повторить, не успел скачать ((((

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день, а можно ссылку повторить, не успел скачать ((((


а что там было под этой ссылкой?

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужна ВПФ МБ - 7 для инвентаря версия БП 3.0 аналогичные
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/675488/ или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/993825/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## __irina

Добрый день! Может есть у кого?
Отчет по Рознице, который собирает не по учетной системе, а по ЕГАИС: 
ОстаткиАлкогольнойПродукц  ииЕГАИС_ПоДокументам.zip 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/416017/

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Добрый день!

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/997421/

----------


## ssbt

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788067/
Проверка справок 2-НДФЛ для передачи в ИФНС + корректировка Удержано и Перечислено
нужна 3-я "Обработка корректировка удержано и перечислено (ЗУП 3, ЗГУ 3)"

----------


## ssbt

День добрый
помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788067/
Проверка справок 2-НДФЛ для передачи в ИФНС + корректировка Удержано и Перечислено
нужна 3-я "Обработка корректировка удержано и перечислено (ЗУП 3, ЗГУ 3)"

----------


## vova_l

Всем доброго дня! 

Пожалуйста поделитесь обработкой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/ 
Ранее выкладывали, но ссылка уже недоступна.

----------


## borodаn

> Пожалуйста поделитесь обработкой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/


https://dropmefiles.com/hdcT4

----------

garipova (03.03.2019), guzai (01.03.2019), Kaniman (01.03.2019), klad7777777 (01.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), Ukei (01.03.2019), vova_l (01.03.2019), ZapMos (01.03.2019)

----------


## vova_l

> https://dropmefiles.com/hdcT4


Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## vova_l

Всем доброго дня!
Люди добрые помогите пожалуйста! 
Нужно очень для работы:  
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793957/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/266433/

----------


## t15-y

Помогите скачать, пжл  http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/942285/ или отсюда http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/942285/

----------


## Сергей1960

Приветствую! Помогите если возможно, ну приспичило,пожалуйста,
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812995/ или /570367/
Очень спасибо!

----------


## Сергей1960

Приветствую! Помогите если возможно, ну приспичило,пожалуйста,
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812995/ или /570367/
Очень спасибо!

----------


## borodаn

> или /570367/ Очень спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/ETVHy

----------

ZapMos (01.03.2019), Сергей1960 (01.03.2019)

----------


## borodаn

> Помогите если возможно, ну приспичило,пожалуйстаhttp://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812995/


https://dropmefiles.com/slIzA прям везет Вам )

----------

tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), ZapMos (01.03.2019), Сергей1960 (01.03.2019)

----------


## evergar

Доброе утро! Подсобите с такими обработками http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/1000140/?detail=Y и http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/624037/, большое спасибо!

----------


## IN157

Добрый день! Поделитесь счетом-фактурой выданным с выбором подписей для УТ 10.3

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Может у кого то есть редактор справки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/563031/

----------


## Kaniman

> День добрый
> помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788067/
> Проверка справок 2-НДФЛ для передачи в ИФНС + корректировка Удержано и Перечислено
> нужна 3-я "Обработка корректировка удержано и перечислено (ЗУП 3, ЗГУ 3)"


Поддержу. Есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## Julia_1

Добрый день, может у кого есть для УНФ 1.6 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/420278/ ?

----------


## Vasilev

Добрый день.

Загрузка картинок с сайта из 1С (HTTPСоединение)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/257266/

----------


## Vasilev

Добрый день.

Загрузка картинок с сайта из 1С (HTTPСоединение)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/257266/

Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/942011/

----------


## Имя_Я

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать данную обработку:

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/683417/

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141309/

----------


## Gral

Добрый день, помогите скачать этот пример http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/909916/ ?

----------


## killazz

кто поможет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/796201/ отчет по взаиморасчетам может заранее спасибо

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141309/


141309

----------

AlexanderTiger (04.03.2019), Kaniman (06.03.2019), MariaMuhina (04.03.2019), regina_r (05.03.2019), sewell (04.03.2019), SLK01 (04.03.2019), SPMig (11.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), ZapMos (06.03.2019), Марина Марк (04.03.2019)

----------


## Марина Марк

Добрый день!
Кто-нибудь сможет помочь с правилами для универсального обмена  УНФ 1.6=>БП 2.0:blush:

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/612943/
Спасибо!

----------


## redkino

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714867

----------


## borodаn

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714867


https://dropmefiles.com/1L1xQ

----------

airrr (07.03.2019), aleks3372 (04.03.2019), Kaniman (06.03.2019), klad7777777 (05.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), Vasya92 (06.03.2019), ZapMos (06.03.2019)

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/707932/

----------


## redkino

> https://dropmefiles.com/1L1xQ


Спасибо большое, а случайно нет еще таких посмотреть:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/921293

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/683078/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## dj-eva

Подсобите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/200001/
спасибо заранее

----------


## dj-eva

Подсобите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/200001/
спасибо заранее

----------


## IN157

Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96905/
Спасибо!

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96905/


https://dropmefiles.com/UK0FT

----------

666Rebel666 (04.03.2019), IN157 (05.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), Ukei (04.03.2019), ZapMos (06.03.2019)

----------


## Val1231

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Мастер печатных форм" - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ttt_misha

опять умерла :(
у кого есть?

----------


## Kuzen2004

Здравствуйте!

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать отчет "Универсальная структура подчиненности документов" - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99852/

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## GrayCat

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать отчет "Универсальная структура подчиненности документов" - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99852/
> 
> Заранее благодарен!


https://transfiles.ru/uja8q

----------

666Rebel666 (05.03.2019), Kaniman (06.03.2019), klaus38 (13.03.2019), Kuzen2004 (05.03.2019), Merlin1975 (05.03.2019), sewell (07.03.2019), SLK01 (06.03.2019), SPMig (11.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), Veronika123 (18.03.2019), ZapMos (06.03.2019), Марина Марк (05.03.2019)

----------


## jone31

добрый день

есть у кого нибудь обработка - №903521 Счет на оплату покупателю c выводом задолженности для 1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/903521/

----------


## Snigl

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1014861/
Спасибо!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/58130/

----------


## borodаn

> Помогите пожалуйста скачатьhttp://buh.ruboard.ru/public/58130/


https://dropmefiles.com/pmT9M

----------


## first_may

> https://dropmefiles.com/pmT9M


А можно повторить?

----------


## collezioni

поделитесь если есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1010047/

----------


## borodаn

> А можно повторить?


https://dropmefiles.com/SPZ23

----------

666Rebel666 (05.03.2019), first_may (05.03.2019), Masik777 (11.03.2019), SLK01 (06.03.2019), ZapMos (06.03.2019)

----------


## santa1

> День добрый
> помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788067/
> Проверка справок 2-НДФЛ для передачи в ИФНС + корректировка Удержано и Перечислено
> нужна 3-я "Обработка корректировка удержано и перечислено (ЗУП 3, ЗГУ 3)"


Если у кого есть поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/505117/
или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309094/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## borodаn

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309094/


https://dropmefiles.com/BxL2c

----------

666Rebel666 (05.03.2019), Masik777 (11.03.2019), SLK01 (06.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), tserj4 (06.03.2019), ZapMos (06.03.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

У меня задача, по написанию своей справки, поэтому собираю варианты.
Может кто то поделиться
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/590049/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/184976/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужна ВПФ МБ - 7 для инвентаря версия БП 3.0 аналогичные
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/675488/ или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/993825/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## borodаn

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/184976/


https://dropmefiles.com/ONXPC

----------

666Rebel666 (05.03.2019), klad7777777 (06.03.2019), SLK01 (06.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), ZapMos (06.03.2019)

----------


## dimonnich

Подскажите , может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/817219/  это Обмен с СУФД (Федеральным казначейством) для Бухгалтерии 2.0 и 3.0

----------


## t15-y

Может у кого есть такая http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/248806/ ?

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535272/

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/76926/ -
"Запись внешних обработок и отчетов в пакетном режиме (теперь с регламентированными отчетами!)"

----------


## itt5082

Доброе время суток всем, народ помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/84675/ заранее спасибо

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день, помогите скачать Штатное расписание http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1015067/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/590049/

----------


## VorobNik

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать или может у кого-то уже такая имеется:
Калькулятор стоимости доставки грузов транспортными компаниями http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/514334/ 

Можем договориться.

Спасибо!

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста со скачиванием
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/563031/

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста со скачиванием
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/563031/

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста со скачиванием bvs-ekb@yandex.ru
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/290987/

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста со скачиванием bvs-ekb@yandex.ru
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/290987/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день.
Может у кого нибудь есть подобное http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/513000/
Или помогите скачать.
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Noob1c

Добрый день, просьба помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/882080/

----------


## NABius

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/631162/

----------


## kuser

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6GWU/diLNCyKuX
> пожалуйста


Цитата Сообщение от __irina Посмотреть сообщение 

Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужна для ЗУП 3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/97957/


Продублируйте ссылку плиз

----------


## GrayCat

> Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужна для ЗУП 3 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/97957/
> 
> 
> Продублируйте ссылку плиз


Вроде оно: https://transfiles.ru/ce1vf

----------

borodаn (07.03.2019), irina_ph (16.03.2019), Kaniman (09.03.2019), Ukei (07.03.2019), ZapMos (07.03.2019)

----------


## sergey_irk

Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/
файл ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.4
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Kuznets

> Помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/
> файл ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.4


Только старая https://dropmefiles.com/4Nm0D

----------

aleks3372 (12.03.2019), Andrey.7227 (14.03.2019), irina_ph (16.03.2019), MariaMuhina (13.03.2019), Masik777 (11.03.2019), SergeyTY (18.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), Ukei (08.03.2019), ZapMos (10.03.2019)

----------


## sergey_irk

Спасибо и за старую

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Ни у кого не будет редактора справки
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/563031/

----------


## Трей

Доброго времени суток!
Будьте любезны, если есть - скинуть сюда или в личку такую обработку:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/826543/

----------


## yurazyuraz

Доброго времени суток!
помогите скачайте обработку 
http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/306888/

----------


## ttt_misha

Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/421149/

----------


## bercut0077

Доброго дня, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/797561/

----------


## tamatama

Добрый день. Можете поделиться заказ-нарядом для Бухгалтерии 3.0 (подойдет любая из этих http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/879057/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/778715/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/540293/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/755555/).

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день. Можете поделиться заказ-нарядом для Бухгалтерии 3.0 (подойдет любая из этих http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/879057/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/778715/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/540293/, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/755555/).


Есть только http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/309094/ - https://transfiles.ru/yjmc8

----------

Masik777 (11.03.2019), SLK01 (13.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), tamatama (11.03.2019), Ukei (11.03.2019), ZapMos (11.03.2019)

----------


## tamatama

Спасибо:)

----------


## SeregaVD

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/364262/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/123985/ Буду очень благодарен. Заранее спасибо

----------


## triviumfan

Доброго дня.
Полюбому у кого-то уже есть выгрузка в ВТБ для зуп 2.5 (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/147941/ или аналоги)
Поделитесь, плз

----------


## GrayCat

> Доброго дня.
> Полюбому у кого-то уже есть выгрузка в ВТБ для зуп 2.5 (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/147941/ или аналоги)
> Поделитесь, плз


У кого-то уже есть, а у кого нет - пусть будет: https://transfiles.ru/ns9dm

----------

666Rebel666 (11.03.2019), borisusman (21.03.2019), triviumfan (12.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## fliper

Добрый день, друзья! 
Помогите скачать обработку Перенос данных КА 1.1 => КА 2 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/424620/

----------


## itnvs

Добрый день! Присоеденюсь к просьбе
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/424620/

----------


## kolobok2006

Будьте так любезны, помогите и мне пожалуйста!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/318864/
Спасибо!

----------


## kolobok2006

Будьте так любезны, помогите и мне пожалуйста!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/318864/
Спасибо!

----------


## kolobok2006

Прошу прощения за дубль!

----------


## AliMualim

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/784966/




> https://dropmefiles.com/3LhxF


Прошу продублировать, ссылка умерла. Или что то похожее. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/784966/
> 
> 
> 
> Прошу продублировать, ссылка умерла. Или что то похожее. Заранее спасибо.


784966

----------

AliMualim (12.03.2019), bentim (12.03.2019), borisusman (21.03.2019), gaus111 (13.03.2019), irina_ph (16.03.2019), Kaniman (12.03.2019), mpss09 (14.03.2019), SergeyTY (18.03.2019), Ukei (12.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## Sunderland

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать данную обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541573/

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Sunderland

Ещё ищу такую обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/837234/

Спасибо!

----------


## modniymaster

Будьте добры помогите скачать обработку диадок
Версия модуля 5_31_01

----------


## gurskij

Будьте любезны
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/529840/

----------


## Master1575

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать данную обработку:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/358241/
или что то похожее. Документ установки цен номенклатуры, УТ 10.3.
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать данную обработку
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541573/
> 
> Заранее благодарю!


https://transfiles.ru/llqz9

----------

Sunderland (13.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## lushka

Люди добрые помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1000722/ 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/169973/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## gurskij

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/716923/
Драйвер для подключения электронных весов CAS к 1Сv8.3
Спасибо.

----------


## redkino

Люди добрые помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/654268
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/921293
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Pacha-01

Добрый день! Есть ли возможность скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/649624/ 
СПАСИБО.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Есть ли возможность скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/649624/ 
> СПАСИБО.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dc5J/gEfQtyv9o

----------

aleks3372 (13.03.2019), bentim (13.03.2019), dj-eva (14.03.2019), irina_ph (16.03.2019), Masik777 (18.03.2019), Pacha-01 (13.03.2019), root7 (14.03.2019), sergey_irk (05.04.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019), Марина Марк (18.03.2019)

----------


## Kia116

Добрый день!!! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/926752/. Спасибо.

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята может у кого есть?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/961015/.

----------


## Sunderland

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать эту обработку)
*Уведомления о заключении / расторжении трудовых договоров с иностранными гражданами, ЗУП 2.5*
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/837234/ 

Спасибо!

----------


## Pacha-01

Добрый день! Есть ли возможность скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/559355/
СПАСИБО.

----------


## Uliana2009

Добрый день! помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/264636/

----------


## Muntik

помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/196638/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/169973/
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rgho.st/6gmpyfHJW

----------

666Rebel666 (13.03.2019), AlexanderTiger (13.03.2019), klad7777777 (14.03.2019), MariaMuhina (15.03.2019), Masik777 (18.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), Ukei (13.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## burda

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку с инфостарта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/725971/

----------


## krey_

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/372629/ 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## GrayCat

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/372629/ 
> Заранее спасибо!


https://transfiles.ru/dd0sq

----------

Fltr (13.03.2019), Kaniman (13.03.2019), krey_ (18.03.2019), Masik777 (18.03.2019), sewell (14.03.2019), SLK01 (14.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), Uliana2009 (14.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019), Марина Марк (18.03.2019)

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи в скачивании:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/802620/
или подобного.
Благодарю.

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи в скачивании:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/802620/
или подобного.
Благодарю.

----------


## dj-eva

привет, может хоть кто нибудь поделится универсальным редактором регистров сведений 8.3 для УФ. Ну очень надо! пожалуйста. у кого есть?

----------


## Katerina_B

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/76108/
Спасибо!

----------


## ivan_777777

> привет, может хоть кто нибудь поделится универсальным редактором регистров сведений 8.3 для УФ. Ну очень надо! пожалуйста. у кого есть?


там и УФ и для обычных: 
https://transfiles.ru/iznkh

----------

dj-eva (14.03.2019), eesyb (15.03.2019), irina_ph (16.03.2019), Kaniman (14.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), Vasya92 (15.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019), СветаОнила (14.03.2019)

----------


## dj-eva

> там и УФ и для обычных: 
> https://transfiles.ru/iznkh


спасибо огроменное!

----------

AlexanderTiger (14.03.2019)

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте! 
> Помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/76108/
> Спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/C2rwz

----------

666Rebel666 (14.03.2019), AlexanderTiger (14.03.2019), Kaniman (14.03.2019), Katerina_B (14.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/798180/
Бухгалтера по заплате очень просят.

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/798180/
Бухгалтера по заплате очень просят.

----------


## kovireshad

Здравствуйте!  
Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/700063/ - Отчет о расходе материалов в строительстве по форме № М-29  
Спасибо!

----------


## poristy

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите скачать:http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/853439/- Обработка СМС рассылки для БИТ Управление медицинским центром (SMS.RU)
Спасибо!

----------


## poristy

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите скачать:http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/853439/- Обработка СМС рассылки для БИТ Управление медицинским центром (SMS.RU)
Спасибо!

----------


## M-comp

У кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/416001/ Остатки номенклатуры по датам поступления
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/813310/ Расширение для 1С: Розница 2.х "Оповещение об изменении цен и приходах товара на кассах ver 1.0.0.3"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1018159/ Контроль списания бонусов в магазине. Списание бонусных баллов через отправку СМС-кода покупателю
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793420/ для РОЗНИЦЫ!!! СМС-верификация при регистрации клиента, списании бонусных баллов, СМС о начислении баллов

----------


## b13

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/967488/

Может есть у кого-то, спасибо.

----------


## Kobra206

ДОбрый день! Помогите скачать или поделитесь, если есть "Внесение и выдача денежных средств в ККМ"  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/645094/

----------


## MariaMuhina

> http://rgho.st/6gmpyfHJW


Можно повторить? Ссылка не работает.

----------


## itt5082

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978593/?detail=Y признателен буду

----------


## Pacha-01

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978593/?detail=Y признателен буду


 https://transfiles.ru/hvp9u

----------

itt5082 (15.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## itt5082

Спасибо большое если что пишите если что то надо от меня

----------


## GrayCat

> Можно повторить? Ссылка не работает.


https://transfiles.ru/q9htg (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/169973/)

----------

MariaMuhina (18.03.2019), Masik777 (18.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), Ukei (15.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## Tanuha

У кого есть обработка Диадок для обычных форм, последняя. 
Заранее очень благодара!

----------


## ЭруланСадабаев

Доброго времени суток, У кого есть... помогите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/981919/ внешний отчет

----------


## irina_ph

Скажите а можно повторно выложить эти обработки? очень уж надо...

----------


## irina_ph

можно выложить еще раз  эту обработку?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900/ заранее спасибо

----------


## GrayCat

> можно выложить еще раз  эту обработку?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900/ заранее спасибо


https://transfiles.ru/yn2md

----------

666Rebel666 (16.03.2019), aleks3372 (16.03.2019), bentim (18.03.2019), irina_ph (16.03.2019), Kaniman (16.03.2019), Masik777 (18.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## irina_ph

Подскажите а можно выложить еще раз вот эту обработку?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/986397/

----------


## GrayCat

> Подскажите а можно выложить еще раз вот эту обработку?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/986397/


А она была выложена? Лично у меня ее нет.

Да и не особо нужна - всё, что она делает, можно сделать в бесплатном "Налогоплательщике ЮЛ": импортировать в него файл справок 2-НДФЛ, выравнять налог, выгрузить и сдать.

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Ни у кого не будет редактора справки
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/563031/

----------


## irina_ph

Спасибо . у меня есть такая обработка для збу 1.0 и зуп 2.5 если это актуально могу поделиться

----------


## irina_ph

подскажите пожалуйста а вот эта обработка у вас на сайте была выложена ? Если была то можно ее повторить?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788067/

----------


## t15-y

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1021869/ :blush:

----------


## Kaniman

Может есть такая у кого:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1019091/
Спасибо!

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
Может быть у кого-нибудь есть обработки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/299512/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/722183/
или иные для работы с DropBox v2.

Был бы благодарен за содействие :)

----------


## Fltr

> Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
> Может быть у кого-нибудь есть обработки
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/299512/
> 
> или иные для работы с DropBox v2.
> 
> Был бы благодарен за содействие :)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DBtk/AQnLZQiiy

----------

Masik777 (18.03.2019), tak_tak777 (17.03.2019), Ukei (17.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Благодарю, но это DropBox v1, он у меня есть, мне нужен был v2.
Если кому ножно: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AjvB/eCpu5WToe

----------

666Rebel666 (16.03.2019), grfsd (05.10.2020), Kuznets (16.03.2019), root7 (16.03.2019), Ukei (17.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## karasino

Доброго дня! 
Не могли бы вы продублировать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833372/

----------


## GrayCat

> Доброго дня! 
> Не могли бы вы продублировать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833372/


https://transfiles.ru/pki4h

----------

666Rebel666 (18.03.2019), borisusman (21.03.2019), karasino (18.03.2019), Masik777 (18.03.2019), Ukei (18.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## maka_orel

> https://dropmefiles.com/slIzA прям везет Вам )


Перезалейте, пожалуйста!

----------


## GrayCat

> Перезалейте, пожалуйста!


https://transfiles.ru/584s4 (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812995/)

----------

666Rebel666 (17.03.2019), maka_orel (17.03.2019), MariaMuhina (18.03.2019), Masik777 (18.03.2019), Ukei (18.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток!
Очень нужна доработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/205254/
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Jazzz

Всем привет! 
Помогите скачать обработку или может есть у кого подобное)

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/289910/

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скатать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/999494/
Жесть как нужно.

----------


## gippit

Привет! Помогите скачать! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/869535/  Выгрузка отчета в Excel с формулами, используя заполнение - шаблон макета для сложных формул

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.questa.ru/public/550429/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.questa.ru/public/550429/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## garipova

Добрый день! Буду очень благодарна, если поделитесь обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/622840/

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день! Буду очень благодарна, если поделитесь обработкой
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/622840/


https://transfiles.ru/ej9wk

----------

666Rebel666 (18.03.2019), Anat2010 (19.03.2019), bentim (21.03.2019), borisusman (21.03.2019), Fltr (18.03.2019), garipova (18.03.2019), Kaniman (18.03.2019), Ukei (18.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## garipova

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Maxibon21

Добрый вечер. Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449749/

----------


## cruzo

Помогите скачать обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/681800/

----------


## lushka

Добрый день. Есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731855/ ?

----------


## r-d-v2008

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/248004/

----------


## trupoed

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/117473/

----------


## klad7777777

Добрый день! Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1017844/
Альтернативное заполнение типа контрагента для детализации КОСГУ при переходе на релиз БГУ 1.0.56

----------


## klad7777777

Добрый день! Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1017844/
Альтернативное заполнение типа контрагента для детализации КОСГУ при переходе на релиз БГУ 1.0.56

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/117473/


117473

----------

666Rebel666 (19.03.2019), bentim (21.03.2019), flab_r (19.03.2019), garipova (19.03.2019), irina_ph (19.03.2019), Kaniman (19.03.2019), klad7777777 (19.03.2019), Masik777 (29.03.2019), popenko (19.03.2019), SLK01 (21.03.2019), trupoed (19.03.2019), Ukei (19.03.2019), Veronika123 (20.03.2019), Марина Марк (19.03.2019), СветаОнила (21.03.2019)

----------


## klad7777777

"Добрый день! Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1017844/
Альтернативное заполнение типа контрагента для детализации КОСГУ при переходе на релиз БГУ 1.0.56"

Извините, загружается, то с ошибкой, то с задержкой

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Инструкция для расчетчиков http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/248004/

248004

----------

666Rebel666 (19.03.2019), bentim (21.03.2019), eesyb (20.03.2019), flab_r (19.03.2019), irina_ph (19.03.2019), Kaniman (19.03.2019), kozavva (21.03.2019), Masik777 (27.03.2019), r-d-v2008 (19.03.2019), root7 (20.03.2019), SLK01 (21.03.2019), Ukei (19.03.2019), Veronika123 (20.03.2019), СветаОнила (21.03.2019)

----------


## tesla-1980

Помогите скачать внешнюю печатную форму
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295815/

----------


## uliana2017

НАрод помогите пожалуйста скачать буду безумно благодарна!!!!! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149404/

----------


## Sores

> НАрод помогите пожалуйста скачать буду безумно благодарна!!!!! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149404/


https://transfiles.ru/9hzu5

----------

aleks3372 (20.03.2019), alhimius (20.03.2019), flab_r (20.03.2019), irina_ph (19.03.2019), Kaniman (19.03.2019), Ukei (19.03.2019), uliana2017 (20.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019), СветаОнила (21.03.2019)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> https://transfiles.ru/9hzu5


Пишет бесплатная версия и не работает. Там версия демо?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> НАрод помогите пожалуйста скачать буду безумно благодарна!!!!! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149404/


Да шикарная обработка..

----------


## klad7777777

Что-то мне не фартит. Бюджетников не жалуют

----------


## irina_ph

Согласна с Вами. Бюджетная Бухгалтерия к сожалению не приносит много дохода как хозрасчет... а обработка по КОСГУнаверное хорошая главное нужная

----------

klad7777777 (19.03.2019)

----------


## klad7777777

Ещё из бюджетных, суперактуальных - Замена КОСГУ/КЭК по приказу 209н для БГУ ред.1 и ред.2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1022520/ помогите, плз, скачать

----------


## ikalichkin

> Пишет бесплатная версия и не работает. Там версия демо?


Испытайте эту: 149404 _Выгрузка-загрузка данных( 6.12).epf

----------

aleks3372 (20.03.2019), Kaniman (20.03.2019), Touch_of_soul (20.03.2019), Ukei (20.03.2019), Марина Марк (31.03.2019)

----------


## Acemore

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/338112/

----------


## meetmyownage

Всех с добрым днем , возможно кто то сможет помочь с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/573370/ или что то подобное для генерации штрих кода для номенклатуры, заранее благодарен )

----------


## Master1575

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1020159/- Поиск и удаление проблемных рабочих счетов. БГУ 1.0.
Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Испытайте эту: 149404 _Выгрузка-загрузка данных( 6.12).epf


спасибо большое. Эту позже протестирую, но мне очень нужна такая но для ОФ.

----------


## uliana2017

> Испытайте эту: 149404 _Выгрузка-загрузка данных( 6.12).epf


увы но не работает( вообще блин не запускается

----------


## uliana2017

> Испытайте эту: 149404 _Выгрузка-загрузка данных( 6.12).epf


спасибо  большое но почему то не запускается (

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> спасибо  большое но почему то не запускается (


Запускаеться но только на УФ т.е. таких как БП3.0 УТ11 КА2 Розница 2 Альфа авто 6.0
А БП 2.0 УТ10.3 Альфа Авто 5.1 это ОФ..
А я как раз под обычные формы и ищу

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Если кто-то что-то ищет на инфостарте и оно есть в этом списке https://yadi.sk/i/4K5YdTeuuCKchg
пишите скачаю.

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

Добрый день! 
помогите скачать...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/91642/

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

Добрый день!
помогите скачать...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276275/

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

Добрый день!
помогите скачать...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283443/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! 
> помогите скачать...
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/91642/


https://yadi.sk/d/IHcV65pF3I5o_w

----------

Hodorkovskiy (20.03.2019), Kaniman (20.03.2019), Masik777 (29.03.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), Ukei (23.03.2019), Veronika123 (25.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

Оперативно, Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Оперативно, Спасибо!


Жаль что у меня есть не вся база данных ИНФОСТАРТ ))) А всего 10гб :)

----------

garipova (20.03.2019), Kaniman (20.03.2019)

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

Добрый день!
помогите скачать...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/167127/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день!
> помогите скачать...
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/167127/


https://yadi.sk/d/scDPUb2ICOFKew

----------

666Rebel666 (20.03.2019), Hodorkovskiy (20.03.2019), SLK01 (21.03.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), Ukei (23.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

> https://yadi.sk/d/scDPUb2ICOFKew


А можно последнюю версию с сайта? 
а то эта версия запаролена, а на сайте автор написал что выложил версию без пароля на модуль...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> А можно последнюю версию с сайта? 
> а то эта версия запаролена, а на сайте автор написал что выложил версию без пароля на модуль...


В режиме 1с предприятие запустить Декомпилятор1Сv8 и выбрать обработку и уберут пароль не раз так делал и переписывал под себя)))

----------

Hodorkovskiy (20.03.2019)

----------


## Casper1180

Добрый день
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978858/

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Добрый день.

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

Добрый день
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/544112/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день
> Помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/544112/


https://yadi.sk/d/iYsMfDPl_ZzX5A

----------

666Rebel666 (20.03.2019), Andrew08 (22.03.2019), bentim (21.03.2019), Denis_cfo (21.03.2019), gaus111 (22.03.2019), Hodorkovskiy (20.03.2019), Kaniman (21.03.2019), Lantra (20.03.2019), regina_r (22.03.2019), SLK01 (21.03.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), Ukei (23.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## Master1575

Здравствуйте! 
Буду признателен за:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1014861/
или  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1020159/

----------


## D4445

Добрый день
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/862261/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

народ никто не знает есть ли у кого-то база с *ИНФОСТАРТ* больше даты(*22042017*) чем у меня

----------

kozavva (21.03.2019)

----------


## BAleks

Всем привет.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/456950/
Или может есть у кого ВПФ УПД-шки для УТ 11.1.2.9. Именно для старой версии такой.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Может есть у кого-то этот сборник: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/932924/ Внешние печатные формы для Комплексной автоматизации 2.4
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/779168/ Внешние печатные формы для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/717444/ Внешние печатные формы для 1С:Управление торговлей 11.4
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/987567/ Внешние печатные формы для 1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 3.1
 Думаю он многим пригодился бы.

----------


## paveldr

День добрый. Помогите скачать "Эмулятор контрольно-кассовой техники предназначен только для тестирования" с https://releases.1c.ru/project/CEL20. За ранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## Fltr

> День добрый. Помогите скачать "Эмулятор контрольно-кассовой техники предназначен только для тестирования" с https://releases.1c.ru/project/CEL20. За ранее спасибо!!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4qy5/DwZ1d4x9n

----------

BAleks (21.03.2019), klaus38 (15.06.2019), paveldr (21.03.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), Ukei (23.03.2019), Veronika123 (25.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## b13

Может завалялись у кого-то?

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/723998/

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток!!! Помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1023072 - Дополнительное соглашение к трудовому договору. ЗУП 3.1  (или может есть  у кого нить подобные доп.соглашения для кадрового перевода ЗУП 3.1)
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## b13

Или такая

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/930204/

Может другие есть правила обмена, которые работают.

----------


## flab_r

если нужен полный дистриб то качай 1С:Библиотека подключаемого оборудования, редакция 2.0
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C5uG/HLSXnWTim

----------

Ukei (23.03.2019)

----------


## chist

Может у кого-то есть перенос данных КА 1.1 / УПП 1.3 => БП 3.0?:)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте нужна Ведомость амортизации ОС по месяцам 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/292394/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/277093/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kiboga

Добрый день, пожалуйста помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237066/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1006225/

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/935286/

----------


## chist

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/123244/

----------


## flab_r

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/123244/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6yqa/HfTzJDzyq

----------

666Rebel666 (21.03.2019), SLK01 (21.03.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), Ukei (23.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## chist

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6yqa/HfTzJDzyq


Спасибо.

----------


## revmars

Помогите скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1022520/. Спасибо.

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

Помогите скачать...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283443/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276275/
Спасибо!

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

Помогите скачать...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/71572/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19800/
Спасибо!

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

> Помогите скачать...
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/71572/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19800/
> Спасибо!


и еще вот эту...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21382/

----------


## Oneme

Может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/808020/

----------


## Gal_S

Прошу скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/75538/  . Спасибо!

----------


## Oneme

и еще вот эту...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21382/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fvkz/GSq4PpNKM

----------

666Rebel666 (21.03.2019), Hodorkovskiy (21.03.2019), Masik777 (29.03.2019), Ukei (21.03.2019), ZapMos (22.03.2019)

----------


## Oneme

> и еще вот эту...
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21382/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LoKg/8Kp56Q8jC
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lr5F/5c4bh92H2

----------

666Rebel666 (21.03.2019), Hodorkovskiy (21.03.2019), Kaniman (21.03.2019), Masik777 (29.03.2019), SLK01 (21.03.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), Ukei (21.03.2019), Veronika123 (25.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> и еще вот эту...
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21382/


https://yadi.sk/d/khuowrDrLc9RJg
https://yadi.sk/d/JmrfEanLruJ7aA
https://yadi.sk/d/sLfZvc8iyBEk9Q

извиняюсь, что так поздно с работы ехал :-)
Если Эту базу + курсы все получиться у *Ukei* себе в подпись залить то будет шикарно :-)
Ото искать там очень долго))) Да и время не всегда есть тут сидеть))) А так каждый сам с может искать и *бесплатно* для себя скачивать и если бы её ещё пополняли было бы шикарно..
Объём  200ГБ+ 1с обучение :-) ИНФОСТАРТ 9ГБ+

----------

666Rebel666 (21.03.2019), Hodorkovskiy (21.03.2019), Kaniman (21.03.2019), SLK01 (21.03.2019), Ukei (23.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте нужна Ведомость амортизации ОС по месяцам 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/292394/    или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/277093/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Может у кого то есть?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1006225/

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день, ребята помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/962734/

----------


## VUN

> Помогите скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1022520/. Спасибо.


Вышла новая версия 1.0.56.8, в ней есть внешняя обработка "Замена КЭК в проводках и документах".

----------

klad7777777 (22.03.2019)

----------


## tvv-13

Бро привет. Перезалей.

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1025421/ 
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## guzai

Дорого времени суток Уважаемые форумчане! Если Вам не трудно и не введет в убыток ;)) помогите с правами пользователей http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/797978/, ну или нечто подобное. Заранее МЕРСИ!!!

----------


## dima4788

Добрый День.

Может есть у кого данная обработка?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/148733/

----------


## GrayCat

> Дорого времени суток Уважаемые форумчане! Если Вам не трудно и не введет в убыток ;)) помогите с правами пользователей http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/797978/, ну или нечто подобное. Заранее МЕРСИ!!!


Нечто подобное:

https://transfiles.ru/ijo1j (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/506884/)
https://transfiles.ru/4ux98 (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/779499/)

----------

guzai (25.03.2019), Masik777 (29.03.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), Ukei (23.03.2019), ZapMos (22.03.2019)

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый День.
> 
> Может есть у кого данная обработка?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/148733/


https://transfiles.ru/cz4of

----------

666Rebel666 (22.03.2019), dima4788 (22.03.2019), flab_r (25.03.2019), irina_ph (22.03.2019), lazarsr (22.03.2019), Masik777 (29.03.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), ZapMos (22.03.2019)

----------


## Hodorkovskiy

Помогите скачать...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283443/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276275/
Спасибо!

----------


## Master1575

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/733143/ Заранее спасибо!

----------


## krolik123

Ищу http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/683232/

----------


## dima4788

> https://transfiles.ru/cz4of


Спасибо большое! Выручили!

----------

tak_tak777 (24.03.2019)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/118593/ или  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/568938/

----------


## ZapMos

Здравствуйте! Очень нужны обработки 
Преобразование номенклатуры в номенклатуру с характеристиками для УТ 11
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788756/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556773/ - Платная, но может кто поделится.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## catlina

Добрый день.
Есть у кого-нибудь такая обработка
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619741/? Ссылки, которые здесь есть уже недействительные :(.

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день.
> Есть у кого-нибудь такая обработка
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619741/? Ссылки, которые здесь есть уже недействительные :(.


https://transfiles.ru/iexv1

----------

666Rebel666 (22.03.2019), bentim (25.03.2019), catlina (22.03.2019), cruzo (26.03.2019), dj-eva (26.03.2019), Fltr (22.03.2019), garipova (24.03.2019), irina_ph (22.03.2019), Kaniman (22.03.2019), lazarsr (22.03.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), Ukei (23.03.2019), Veronika123 (25.03.2019), ZapMos (23.03.2019)

----------


## Kaniman

Доброго вечера!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/358710/
Групповая замена субконто для БП 3.0, УФ
Спасибо!

----------


## bboy2008

Ранее выкладывали  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149404/ . Переложите кто может?

----------


## Kuznets

> Ранее выкладывали  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149404/ . Переложите кто может?


То, что есть под этим номером: https://dropmefiles.com/8L9of

----------

bboy2008 (23.03.2019), dj-eva (26.03.2019), garipova (24.03.2019), klad7777777 (25.03.2019), Masik777 (29.03.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), Ukei (23.03.2019), ZapMos (23.03.2019)

----------


## Kobra206

Всем доброго дня! Помогите скачать или поделитесь, если есть infostart.ru/public/535128. Спасибо

----------


## GrayCat

> Всем доброго дня! Помогите скачать или поделитесь, если есть infostart.ru/public/535128. Спасибо


https://transfiles.ru/n3xx2

----------

666Rebel666 (23.03.2019), dj-eva (26.03.2019), Kobra206 (25.03.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), ZapMos (23.03.2019)

----------


## Лакорд

Добрый день! Может кто поможет
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/520590/
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день! Может кто поможет
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/520590/
> СПАСИБО!


https://dropmefiles.com/wEhWg

----------

666Rebel666 (23.03.2019), Svetlana_K (04.04.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), turn123 (25.03.2019), Ukei (23.03.2019), ZapMos (23.03.2019)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! Может кто поможет
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/520590/
> СПАСИБО!


https://yadi.sk/d/BJXGZ4SI-af_6w

----------

AlexanderTiger (24.03.2019), gaus111 (28.03.2019), Svetlana_K (04.04.2019), tak_tak777 (24.03.2019), Ukei (23.03.2019), ZapMos (23.03.2019), Лакорд (23.03.2019)

----------


## ttt_misha

Прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141002/

----------


## ttt_misha

infostart.ru/public/21985
и эту если можно :)

----------


## GrayCat

> Прошу помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141002/


https://transfiles.ru/bi08u

----------

AlexanderTiger (25.03.2019), irina_ph (25.03.2019), Svetlana_K (04.04.2019), ttt_misha (24.03.2019), Ukei (24.03.2019), ZapMos (26.03.2019)

----------


## GrayCat

> infostart.ru/public/21985
> и эту если можно :)


Целый сборник версий, но вряд ли свежих: https://transfiles.ru/oww25

----------

irina_ph (25.03.2019), ttt_misha (24.03.2019), Ukei (24.03.2019), ZapMos (26.03.2019)

----------


## LifeCreator

Добрый день! подсобите пожалуйста с обработкой. Заранее спасибо! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день! подсобите пожалуйста с обработкой. Заранее спасибо! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/


https://dropmefiles.com/aQDht

----------

AliMualim (26.03.2019), irina_ph (25.03.2019), Kaniman (25.03.2019), Svetlana_K (04.04.2019), Ukei (25.03.2019), ZapMos (26.03.2019)

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
Отчет по выплатам в периоде для ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607428/
 или любую подобную

----------


## леонид-пермь

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175587/
Предыдущие ссылки не актуальны

----------


## GrayCat

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175587/
> Предыдущие ссылки не актуальны


https://transfiles.ru/1z227

----------

garipova (26.03.2019), gaus111 (29.03.2019), sewell (28.03.2019), Ukei (26.03.2019), ZapMos (26.03.2019), леонид-пермь (26.03.2019)

----------


## AKR00B

Доброе утро! Помогите пожалуйста, нет ли случайно у кого нибудь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/925084/  Перенос физических лиц из ЗУП 3.1 в Бухгалтерию 3.0 , заранее спасибо.

----------


## AKR00B

или Перенос данных Сотрудников из ЗУП 3.1 в БП 3.0  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/187852/

----------


## Snigl

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/926473/
Спасибо!

----------


## GrayCat

> или Перенос данных Сотрудников из ЗУП 3.1 в БП 3.0  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/187852/


https://transfiles.ru/962in

----------

AKR00B (26.03.2019), Ankiss (02.04.2019), garipova (26.03.2019), gaus111 (28.03.2019), guzai (02.04.2019), Hodorkovskiy (26.03.2019), Kaniman (26.03.2019), krey_ (27.03.2019), ZapMos (26.03.2019)

----------


## AKR00B

Спасибо большое буду копать, а случайно http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/925084/  у Вас нет?

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/253751/
Спасибо!

----------


## ЭруланСадабаев

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15126/ Доброго времени суток дорогие и уважаемые коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста, Будьте добры...скиньте плиз!!!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15126/ Доброго времени суток дорогие и уважаемые коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста, Будьте добры...скиньте плиз!!!:)


15126

----------

gaus111 (28.03.2019), guzai (02.04.2019), Hodorkovskiy (26.03.2019), ivan_777777 (01.04.2019), klad7777777 (28.03.2019), root7 (26.03.2019), RSSSL (27.03.2019), savchenkodenis (27.03.2019), sewell (28.03.2019), Ukei (26.03.2019), ZapMos (26.03.2019)

----------


## gea81

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/15126/ Доброго времени суток дорогие и уважаемые коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста, Будьте добры...скиньте плиз!!!:)


http://devtool1c.ucoz.ru

----------

Hodorkovskiy (26.03.2019), houpl (11.08.2021), klad7777777 (28.03.2019), Ukei (26.03.2019), ZapMos (26.03.2019)

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/933399/ Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/933399/ Спасибо!


 - Пробуйте поиск по номеру в АРХИВЕ ОБРАБОТОК, см. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------

Gal_S (27.03.2019), Veronika123 (27.03.2019)

----------


## FORMA

У кого-нибудь есть регламентированная отчетность за 2018 год (как понимаю внешняя) - Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.74)  Платформа 8.3.
Бухгалтерская отчетность формируется не правильно! (Баланс, отчет о фин.результатах…)! Как понимаю 1Сники опять внешнюю сделали!!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> У кого-нибудь есть регламентированная отчетность за 2018 год (как понимаю внешняя) - Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.74)  Платформа 8.3.
> Бухгалтерская отчетность формируется не правильно! (Баланс, отчет о фин.результатах…)! Как понимаю 1Сники опять внешнюю сделали!!!


На оф. сайте кроме обновы 2.0.66.74 нет ничего

----------


## garipova

Добрый день! есть возможность поделиться 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/689743/

----------


## gnusmedved

Здравствуйте! Можете скинуть этот или подобный отчет 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/975602/

----------


## Centa

Повторите пожалуйста ссылки не получается скачать по этим..

----------


## Centa

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/ - https://dropmefiles.com/3tL87
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825556/ - https://dropmefiles.com/YHaLD
> 
> Повторенье - мать ученья... а кто отец?


Повторите пожалуйста ссылки, не получается с этих скачать

----------


## flye

Всем привет.
Скачайте пожалуйста кто-нибудь обработку:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/951728/

Оплачу рублями потраченные стартмани. Пиши в ЛС.

----------


## GrayCat

> Повторите пожалуйста ссылки, не получается с этих скачать


https://transfiles.ru/zn4mu (712169)
https://transfiles.ru/bidnn (825556)

----------

D4445 (28.03.2019), gaus111 (28.03.2019), RSSSL (27.03.2019), Ukei (27.03.2019), ZapMos (27.03.2019)

----------


## GrayCat

> Здравствуйте! Можете скинуть этот или подобный отчет 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/975602/


Это *статья*, а не отчет - что там "скидывать"?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Народ помогите очень сильно нужна..
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/400339/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ivan_777777

Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка Переход с УТ 10.3 на Розницу 2.2: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/915209/  Спасибо!

----------


## Denis_cfo

> Это *статья*, а не отчет - что там "скидывать"?


ССылку на статью, видимо. :)

----------


## аоантипов

Очень нужны эти обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793420/, смс-верификация. Заранее спасибо)

----------


## GrayCat

> Очень нужны эти обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793420/, смс-верификация. Заранее спасибо)


Какие-то две из трех: https://transfiles.ru/pswki

----------

AKR00B (28.03.2019), burda (03.04.2019), ikalichkin (28.03.2019), ZapMos (27.03.2019), аоантипов (27.03.2019)

----------


## pony95

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788953/
Очень нужна. Загрузка данных из табличного документа - *с загрузкой данных в табличные части справочников* с поиском справочника
При переносе справочников особенно нужна. В выложенных списках ее нет. Может еще кому понадобиться.

----------


## vova_l

Доброго всем! Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/976357/

----------


## аоантипов

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/591261/ , желательно для УТ 11.4.6. Заранее спасибо!)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Всем привет может у кого-то есть или поможет скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679734/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/831431/

Заранее Спасибо!
*НЕ АКТУАЛЬНО!!*

----------


## ikalichkin

> - Пробуйте поиск по номеру в АРХИВЕ ОБРАБОТОК, см. 1-е сообщение темы.


Посмотрел архив, полистал, всё в порядке _символьного_ возрастания номеров, но на последних страницах № 32-38  начиная с 77955.rar по 99989.rar, все обработки с *ПЯТИ*значным номером. А где остальные?

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/81861/

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/689347/

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/81861/


https://transfiles.ru/xg4pz

----------

666Rebel666 (29.03.2019), eesyb (29.03.2019), sewell (03.04.2019), SLK01 (30.03.2019), Ukei (28.03.2019), Veronika123 (28.03.2019), ZapMos (02.04.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/650853/

или подобной, что бы отключать веб клиентов.

----------


## dj-eva

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста кто нибудь корректировкой записей регистров накопления или закрытием регистров накопления на управляемых формах. вообще нужна для КА 2.4

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый вечер.
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/650853/
> 
> или подобной, что бы отключать веб клиентов.


 - См. архив в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/346649/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vova_l

> https://transfiles.ru/xg4pz


У вас в архиве только текстовый документ(

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/81861/


81861

----------

dj-eva (29.03.2019), guzai (02.04.2019), ikalichkin (29.03.2019), Masik777 (29.03.2019), Veronika123 (29.03.2019), vova_l (02.04.2019), ZapMos (02.04.2019)

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать, что-то из:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714201/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789098/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/716657/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/902778/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/934827/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/382743/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528327/
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## gnusmedved

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/169499/
В архиве на первой странице не рабочая

----------


## Лакорд

Добрый день!

Может у кого есть что-нибудь из:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1003818/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/663448/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/692732/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/957998/

СПАСИБО!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/169499/
> В архиве на первой странице не рабочая


169499

----------

666Rebel666 (29.03.2019), guzai (02.04.2019), kosmos_live (09.04.2019), Ukei (30.03.2019), Vasya92 (02.04.2019), ZapMos (02.04.2019)

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/311475/

----------


## Экимингем

Здравствуйте коллеги!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/379518/
В ссылке на первой странице я ее нашел, там требует отправить СМС, Please send a message dam 10505 05 to number 9684. Я отправил, ответ "server is down".
Может у кого есть эта обработка?
Спасибо!

----------


## Экимингем

Здравствуйте коллеги!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/379518/
В ссылке на первой странице я ее нашел, там требует отправить СМС, Please send a message dam 10505 05 to number 9684. Я отправил, ответ "server is down".
Может у кого есть эта обработка?
Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте коллеги!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/379518/
> В ссылке на первой странице я ее нашел, там требует отправить СМС, Please send a message dam 10505 05 to number 9684. Я отправил, ответ "server is down".
> Может у кого есть эта обработка?
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HP8C/6YLmyUNA8

----------

gurskij (15.04.2019), Lantra (01.04.2019), Ukei (30.03.2019), ZapMos (02.04.2019), Экимингем (29.03.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста с 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/857956/

----------


## first_may

> - См. архив в 1-м сообщении темы.


А в каком архиве - качать и смотреть? :)

----------


## kattushka

Всем доброго дня! Может есть у кого эмулятор эквайрингового терминала http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/875053/ поделитесь пожалуйста:blush:

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день!
> 
> Может у кого есть что-нибудь из:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1003818/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/663448/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/692732/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/957998/
> 
> СПАСИБО!


 - 1-й пост темы смотрели?

----------


## Fox_sx

Нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/

Спасибо

----------


## LadyLEV

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1020159/#slide-to-files очень надо

----------


## borodаn

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1020159/#slide-to-files очень надо


https://dropmefiles.com/2d0uA

----------

666Rebel666 (31.03.2019), Denis_cfo (10.04.2019), dj-eva (01.04.2019), garipova (02.04.2019), Kaniman (01.04.2019), klad7777777 (02.04.2019), LadyLEV (04.04.2019), root7 (31.03.2019), tolikforever1 (05.04.2019), Ukei (31.03.2019), VUN (02.04.2019), ZapMos (02.04.2019)

----------


## akashuhrat

Нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/
Спасибо за ранее!

----------


## akashuhrat

Нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/
Спасибо за ранее!

----------


## ivan_777777

Добрый день! Помогите скачать АТОЛ ВЕБ-СЕРВИС. Обработка для работы с ККТ 54 ФЗ с поддержкой НДС 20%: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956348/
Спасибо!

----------


## shane falco

Всем доброго времени суток, помогите скачать вот эту обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1000268/

Спасибо

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать АТОЛ ВЕБ-СЕРВИС. Обработка для работы с ККТ 54 ФЗ с поддержкой НДС 20%: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956348/
> Спасибо!


https://transfiles.ru/lgm3u

----------

Ankiss (02.04.2019), garipova (02.04.2019), ivan_777777 (02.04.2019), Kaniman (01.04.2019), lidet (02.04.2019), Masik777 (14.04.2019), Ukei (01.04.2019), ZapMos (02.04.2019)

----------


## t15-y

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/846969/ В первой теме смотрела, там нет

----------


## itt5082

Всем дорого время суток, люди помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99482/?detail=Y буду век благодарен, заранее спасибо

----------


## GrayCat

> Всем дорого время суток, люди помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99482/?detail=Y буду век благодарен, заранее спасибо


https://transfiles.ru/ylok5

----------

666Rebel666 (01.04.2019), itt5082 (01.04.2019), pony95 (01.04.2019), Svetlana_K (09.04.2019), Ukei (01.04.2019), ZapMos (02.04.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый.

Помогите пож с 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/857956/

Очень надо..

----------


## АлександрЯдров

Добрый день, товарищи по цеху помогите с обработкой, весь форум облазил, запросы есть, а ответа нет.
Буду очень благодарен.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/647494/

----------


## first_may

> Добрый.
> 
> Помогите пож с 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/857956/
> 
> Очень надо..



Форумчане, помогите пож :(

----------


## kattushka

Всем добры вечер! А ТОРГ -12 для перемещения УТ случайно ни у кого нет?:)

----------


## ivan_777777

> Всем добры вечер! А ТОРГ -12 для перемещения УТ случайно ни у кого нет?:)


Комплект печатных форм для УТ 11 + отчеты разные
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zpHd/X8TXCVpaR

----------

bentim (02.04.2019), burda (03.04.2019), VUN (03.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019)

----------


## akashuhrat

У кого есть обработка "Мастер печатных форм", поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## fliper

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/385117/
и вот эту  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/966299/
Спасибо!

----------


## fliper

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/385117/
и вот эту  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/966299/
Спасибо!

----------


## santa1

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/995097/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/934507/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/927391/

----------


## mixperez

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/891181/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## mixperez

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/891181/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kssss

Доброго дня. Скачайте пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1031065/
Спасибо

----------


## ivan_777777

Добрый день! Помогите скачать Переход с УТ 10.3 на Розницу 2.2: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/915209/ 
Спасибо!

----------


## AnIr

Доброго времени суток. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789098/ 
(Анализ неликвидного товара для 1С:Розница 2.2)
Всем добра!

----------


## stive

Доброго времени суток! Помогите с данной обработкой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/901823/ - Дозагрузка кадровых документов в ЗУП 3.1 из ЗУП 2.5 в интерактивном режиме (загрузка в документы списком)

----------


## Pasha1667

Добрый день! у кого-нибудь есть внешняя печатная форма торг-12 для БП 3.0? Заранее спасибо! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/961642/ если кто может с инфостата

----------


## Pasha1667

Добрый день! у кого-нибудь есть внешняя печатная форма торг-12 для БП 3.0? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AnIr

> Доброго времени суток. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789098/ 
> (Анализ неликвидного товара для 1С:Розница 2.2)
> Всем добра!


Либо вот эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/925361/ 
Почта для связи nasdvoe@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Либо вот эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/925361/ 
> Почта для связи nasdvoe@mail.ru


 - Архив в 1-м сообщении темы смотрели?

----------


## AKR00B

мужики помогите качнуть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537462/

Экзамен 1С:Специалист по платформе 8.3. Полностью решенные билеты экзамена (актуальны на апрель 2019 г.). Последние требования к экзамену. Описание интерфейса сдачи экзамена 1С:Гуру.

----------


## AnIr

> - Архив в 1-м сообщении темы смотрели?


Да смотрел, в первую очередь, но этих там не нашел.

----------

Ukei (03.04.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> мужики помогите качнуть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537462/
> 
> Экзамен 1С:Специалист по платформе 8.3. Полностью решенные билеты экзамена (актуальны на апрель 2019 г.). Последние требования к экзамену. Описание интерфейса сдачи экзамена 1С:Гуру.


537462 -- то, что есть

----------

AKR00B (03.04.2019), AnIr (03.04.2019), RSSSL (04.04.2019), Ukei (03.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019)

----------


## AKR00B

спасибо!

----------


## AliMualim

> УПД, УКД, СчФ для УТ 11.3:
> http://dropmefiles.com/0S3Ee


Повторите пожалуйста ссылка недоступна

----------


## eskimos555

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/977833/

----------


## Sparkoro

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/889122/

----------


## SergAl

Поделитесь пожалуйста:
Пример формирования внешнего отчета программно и в фоновом режиме
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/657588/

----------


## dj-eva

Привет, может кто поделится вот этим http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/377684/

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/964076/

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/964076/


https://transfiles.ru/vlx18

----------

Ankiss (06.04.2019), bentim (04.04.2019), garipova (05.04.2019), gaus111 (10.04.2019), Kaniman (04.04.2019), klad77 (04.04.2019), Svetlana_K (04.04.2019), tak_tak777 (15.04.2019), Ukei (04.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019)

----------


## klad77

> https://transfiles.ru/vlx18


Спасибо большое

----------


## леонид-пермь

Добрый день!
Помогите http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1029104/

----------


## Svetlana_K

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста, с одной из обработок правил переноса:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1025421/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/710420/
Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## borodаn

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/


https://dropmefiles.com/lNooA

----------

AliMualim (06.04.2019), Ankiss (06.04.2019), dj-eva (04.04.2019), eesyb (08.04.2019), garipova (05.04.2019), guzai (11.04.2019), Kaniman (04.04.2019), Lantra (04.04.2019), Svetlana_K (04.04.2019), tak_tak777 (15.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019)

----------


## Ander916

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста, с одной из обработок Выгрузка документов из "Штрих -Торговое Предприятие" в Бухгалтерию 8.1

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21340/

----------


## Svetlana_K

Спасибо огромное!!!!:)

----------


## Svetlana_K

спасибо огромное!!!!!

----------


## eskimos555

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/977833/ помогите, пожалуйста, нужен акт для реализации

----------


## ekakat

Здравствуйте! Может кто- нибудь оделиться внешней печатной формой платежной ведомости в кассу Т-53 для ЗУП 3.1?

----------


## LadyLEV

> https://dropmefiles.com/2d0uA


Огромное спасибо)))

----------


## skippy91

Добрый день!
Помогите http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1013314/
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## tolikforever1

> https://DROPMEFILES.COM/lNooA


Здравствуйте, а есть возможность перезалить еще куда нибудь? DROPMEFILES.COM срок регистрации домена истек( Заранее благодарю!

----------

ZapMos (11.04.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте, а есть возможность перезалить еще куда нибудь? DROPMEFILES.COM срок регистрации домена истек( Заранее благодарю!


всё прекрасно качается

----------

Alexey_Alex (07.04.2019), tolikforever1 (05.04.2019)

----------


## tolikforever1

> всё прекрасно качается


теперь да) Всем Спасибо!

----------


## CAHEK_zero

> https://dropmefiles.com/lNooA


Если кто скачал, помогите с перезаливом - не открывает.

----------


## borodаn

> Если кто скачал, помогите с перезаливом - не открывает.


https://transfiles.ru/m6af8

----------

CAHEK_zero (05.04.2019), Svetlana_K (09.04.2019), Ukei (05.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019)

----------


## Yrd03

очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/378415/

----------


## lazarsr

Добрый день есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/838790/  ?

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож с 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1029038/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/885154/
Или есть у кого такое же решение, но под обычные формы

----------


## fliper

Добрый день. Помогите скачать любую из этого списка: 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/204838/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/624537/
http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/717444/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1027726/

Спасибо!

----------


## pony95

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
TurboSMS
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1015057/

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

По это ссылке 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303920/


внизу есть
Внешняя обработка без DLL.epf

помогите пожалуйста ее скачать..

Или может есть информация, с чего начать, что бы 1с подружить с ватсап ?

----------


## Gamfimbul

Добрый день!
Помогите http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/658397/
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## gnusmedved

Здравствуйте, случайно нет у кого обработки  ARKOMES_v1.epf?

----------


## Loka101

Здравствуйте.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать 	
Внешняя печатная форма "Универсальный корректировочный документ" (УКД) для УПП 1.3   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/897210/

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/691063/ или др обработку загрузки УПД в 1с бух 3

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/691063/ или др обработку загрузки УПД в 1с бух 3

----------


## galeena

Добрый день,
Помогите, пожалуйста, найти для последней версии Бухгалтерия 3.0 обработку: Анализ расхождений выручки НДС и Налога на прибыль в декларациях
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## itt5082

Всем Доброго время суток, люди помогите нужна обратка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/596782/, век благодарен буду, заранее всем спасибо

----------


## itt5082

Народ ну не ужели не у кого нет  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/596782/ горю просто, спасите

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Может кто то скачивал подобное http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/543785/
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Может кто то скачивал подобное http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/543785/
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Dav8639

Ребята у кого есть? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149453/
или может что то похожее?

----------


## Dav8639

Ребята у кого есть? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149453/
или может что то похожее?

----------


## GrayCat

> Ребята у кого есть? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149453/
> или может что то похожее?


https://transfiles.ru/1gw4d

----------

klad7777777 (10.04.2019), kosmos_live (10.04.2019), Svetlana_K (10.04.2019), tak_tak777 (15.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019)

----------


## Dav8639

> https://transfiles.ru/1gw4d


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## ekakat

Очень прошу помочь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793579/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/574305/

----------


## олечкад

http://catalog.mista.ru/public/1028967/ а вот это никто не может скачать?

----------


## Taxes

Добрый день, нет ни у кого случайно?
Штатное расписание http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1015067/

Или что-то похожее - с иерархией и итогами по подразделениям.
Спасибо

----------


## borodаn

> Штатное расписание http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1015067/


https://transfiles.ru/jravs

----------

D4445 (11.04.2019), garipova (10.04.2019), guzai (11.04.2019), Kaniman (10.04.2019), klad7777777 (11.04.2019), Lantra (10.04.2019), llla (10.04.2019), root7 (11.04.2019), Svetlana_K (10.04.2019), tak_tak777 (15.04.2019), Taxes (10.04.2019), Ukei (10.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019)

----------


## Dav8639

https://efsol.ru/products/document-upload.html
Есть ли у кого это решение?
Может что то похожее?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу поделиться:
1. Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей. Версия 1.9.21 (управляемое и обычное приложение) 8.2/8.3 --- версию 1.9.21
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/

2. Универсальный генератор отчетов СКД (Управляемые формы, тонкий клиент) --- версия 2.2.1.4
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702221/

3. Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.6.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/

----------


## олечкад

Добрый день! Нет ни у кого внешнего отчета НДС за 1 квартал для КА 1.1.?

----------


## Dav8639

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571876/
Может у кого то есть? поделитесь плиз

----------


## Dav8639

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571876/
Может у кого то есть? поделитесь плиз

----------


## Dav8639

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/148649/
Очень нужно с чего то начать, может эта у кого то найдется?

----------


## GrayCat

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/148649/
> Очень нужно с чего то начать, может эта у кого то найдется?


Эта найдется: https://transfiles.ru/xhrva

----------

666Rebel666 (10.04.2019), Dav8639 (10.04.2019), gurskij (22.04.2019), Masik777 (11.04.2019), pony95 (15.04.2019), sewell (11.04.2019), tak_tak777 (15.04.2019), Ukei (10.04.2019), Veronika123 (12.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019)

----------


## D4445

Добрый день, может у кого есть отчет?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/799903/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Перенос данных. Правила конвертации из УПП 1.3. в БП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276090

276090

----------

Centrator (11.04.2019), guzai (11.04.2019), Klen2005 (14.04.2019), Ukei (11.04.2019)

----------


## D4445

или подобный
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/624743/

----------


## __irina

Помогите, люди добрые. Очень надо для Розницы
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537681/

----------


## Alexch1

Добрый день! Ктот скачивал внешнюю УКД для УТ 11. Мне б конечно для 11.0.8.8 в режиме совместимости, но хотя бы эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/798400
Спасибо.

----------


## ArtFox

Прошу помочь, с скачкой обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/686070/

----------


## t15-y

Прошу помочь, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/616860/, очень надо

----------


## Ukei

> Прошу помочь, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/616860/, очень надо


 - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?

----------


## tsaplin

Просьба помочь, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/976522/ для БП 2.0

----------


## t15-y

У меня вся эта база есть:) Я прошу только то чего не смогла найти

----------


## Ukei

> У меня вся эта база есть:) Я прошу только то чего не смогла найти


 - База живая и пополняется почти каждый день. Впрочем, дело хозяйское.

----------

llla (11.04.2019), TrinitronOTV (11.04.2019)

----------


## kosmos_live

Добрый день, помогите с нечетким поиском.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/445962/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/440033/

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день, помогите с нечетким поиском.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/445962/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/440033/


Есть только 445962: https://transfiles.ru/4c9l4

----------

666Rebel666 (12.04.2019), Kaniman (12.04.2019), kosmos_live (12.04.2019), pony95 (15.04.2019), Ukei (12.04.2019), Veronika123 (16.04.2019), ZapMos (15.04.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож с 
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/292380/

или подобное для распознавания текстов.

----------


## леонид-пермь

Добрый день!
продублировать кто-то может?
Поиск, замена и удаление битых ссылок
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702993/

----------


## klad77

Помогите скачать infostart.ru/public/691063

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! 
Ребят, помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/94446/
Ошибок куча в УТ10. И остатки пляшут у торговых представителей.
Может есть, кто разбирается - напишите в личку. Обсудим.

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста
Сравнение периодов работы с данными табельного учета в 1С: ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1040310/

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста
Отчет по отработанному времени
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1021410/

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста
Анализ переработок при суммированном учете для ЗУП 3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1004972/

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет пожалуйста помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/857956/

----------


## Btt91

ИЛИ  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/948270/

----------


## Klen2005

Прошу скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/820363/

----------


## muwa

> Всем привет пожалуйста помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/857956/


Что есть.

https://dropmefiles.com/SbKtU

----------

alex125it (14.04.2019), Btt91 (16.04.2019), irina_ph (16.04.2019), klad7777777 (15.04.2019), kosmos_live (15.04.2019), pony95 (15.04.2019), root7 (14.04.2019), SLK01 (15.04.2019), t15-y (15.04.2019), tak_tak777 (15.04.2019), Ukei (14.04.2019), ZapMos (15.04.2019), СветаОнила (15.04.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1029038/

----------


## t15-y

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/846969/, в списке обработок этой нет

----------


## muwa

> Что есть.
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/SbKtU


правки , еще код модуля упр. приложения добавил, до этого не было.

https://dropmefiles.com/6Nx9n

----------

Btt91 (16.04.2019), root7 (16.04.2019), SLK01 (15.04.2019), Ukei (17.04.2019), ZapMos (19.04.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1029038/


Присоединяюсь к просьбе)) Ребят, сделайте доброе дело) Спасибо, кто откликнется.

----------


## McCinly

> https://transfiles.ru/1gw4d


Повторить можно?

----------


## borodаn

> Повторить можно?


https://transfiles.ru/bqm7t

----------

Ukei (17.04.2019), Veronika123 (19.04.2019), ZapMos (16.04.2019)

----------


## GluckMaster

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/459332/ 
В Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук есть нужный архив 459332 но вот почему-то не скачивает :( все качает кроме него.
На почту belokon@rambler.ru Спасибо!

----------

flab_r (16.04.2019)

----------


## borodаn

> 459332 все качает кроме него.


https://transfiles.ru/8alt5

----------

666Rebel666 (16.04.2019), GluckMaster (17.04.2019), SLK01 (17.04.2019), Ukei (17.04.2019), ZapMos (16.04.2019), Маруся18 (28.04.2019)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть МБ-8 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/418067/

или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/315172/


Заранее спасибо.

----------


## maxpayne2101

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/987765/

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/894061/

----------


## flab_r

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/459332/ 
> В Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук есть нужный архив 459332 но вот почему-то не скачивает :( все качает кроме него.
> На почту belokon@rambler.ru Спасибо!


добрый день . а единым архивом можно выложить , Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук
заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## tamatama

Всем привет пожалуйста помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/973048/ (Справка уточняющая особый характер работы или условия труда для определения льготного стажа в ПФР для ЗУП 2.5)

----------


## serkrn

Добрый день
Прошу помочь скачать:http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1028159/
Спасибо)

----------


## Геннадий_19

Добрый дня!
Прошу помочь скачать:http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/397615

----------


## Karabasoff

Добрый день
Возможно у кого-то есть такое: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/416170/
(Акт сверки по нескольким контрагентам и договорам)
Спасибо)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день
> Возможно у кого-то есть такое: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/416170/
> (Акт сверки по нескольким контрагентам и договорам)
> Спасибо)


Есть другая
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/128696/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3tB9/3Nsx1S6ud

----------

SLK01 (17.04.2019), Ukei (17.04.2019), vikalurge (17.04.2019), ZapMos (19.04.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день
> Возможно у кого-то есть такое: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/416170/
> (Акт сверки по нескольким контрагентам и договорам)
> Спасибо)


Есть другая
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/128696/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3tB9/3Nsx1S6ud

----------

borisusman (17.04.2019), garipova (17.04.2019), Karabasoff (17.04.2019), Ukei (17.04.2019), Veronika123 (17.04.2019), Маруся18 (28.04.2019)

----------


## tamatama

Добрый день. Может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/718249/, СОГЛАШЕНИЕ о зачете взаимных требований к документу "Корректировка долга" для БП 3.0

----------


## Xoverd

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/944544/ Добрый день помогите скачать нужна по работе очень.

----------


## gdalt

Если у кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста!
http://infostart.ru/public/154925/

Или может еще что-то для выгрузки платежек из Кристы в БГУ

----------


## borodаn

> http://infostart.ru/public/154925/


https://transfiles.ru/equup

----------

gdalt (17.04.2019), Kaniman (17.04.2019), Ukei (17.04.2019), ZapMos (19.04.2019)

----------


## Kirichenko70

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/624183/
друзья помогите скачать пожалуйста

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть ВПФ МБ-8 для БП 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/418067/
или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/315172/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## SLK01

Добрый день
Прошу помочь скачать:http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/413814/
Спасибо)

----------


## collezioni

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1020411/  может у кого есть , поделитесь пожалуйста(Универсальный передаточный документ (в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 19.08.2017 № 981) со штрихкодом для документа Реализация товаров и услуг (УТ 10.3)

----------


## slax.xals

> 943888
> 835718


Добрый день, есть ли обновленная версия http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/835718/ ?

----------

Ukei (18.04.2019), ZapMos (23.04.2019)

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет! можете скачать с мегапрайс про УТ10 новую версию https://subsystems.ru/megaprice/ буду очень благодарен

----------


## Touch_of_soul

https://yadi.sk/d/92lceHeDt0-gAQ (*538448*)
https://yadi.sk/d/I9K3MrJHzH9wsA (*537462*)

----------

666Rebel666 (18.04.2019), gaus111 (19.04.2019), kosmos_live (19.04.2019), kozavva (30.04.2019), tak_tak777 (20.04.2019), Ukei (20.04.2019), Veronika123 (19.04.2019), ZapMos (19.04.2019), Маруся18 (28.04.2019)

----------


## Btt91

Есть возможность скачать эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/608197/ ?

----------


## Btt91

и эти :) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646320/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555797/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/546023/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527700/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/67376/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/67335/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/165894/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/204991/

----------


## GrayCat

> и эти :)
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/67376/


Хорошего понемногу: https://transfiles.ru/61ptc

----------

666Rebel666 (19.04.2019), Btt91 (19.04.2019), Ukei (20.04.2019), ZapMos (19.04.2019)

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите кто может. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/792689/

----------


## leov-001

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/631612/

----------


## Btt91

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/546023/

----------


## __irina

Может поможет кто для Розницы http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/545119/

----------


## DenisVich

А можете повторить?

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста с отчетом http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704219/ Спасибо.

----------


## GrayCat

> Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста с отчетом http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704219/ Спасибо.


https://transfiles.ru/f62ds

----------

DenisVich (22.04.2019), garipova (20.04.2019), sewell (22.04.2019), Ukei (20.04.2019), ZapMos (23.04.2019), Маруся18 (28.04.2019)

----------


## Platinum

Помогите скачать обработку по выгрузке данных (хотя бы -отражение в учете) из ЗУП 3.1 в БП 2.0.
Типовых обработок нет, примерно такую на инфостарте нашел:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863534/
Может у кого есть что-то другое.

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите скачать обработку по выгрузке данных (хотя бы -отражение в учете) из ЗУП 3.1 в БП 2.0.
> Типовых обработок нет, примерно такую на инфостарте нашел:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863534/
> Может у кого есть что-то другое.


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M2Gn/CYw3Uzjcj

----------

gdalt (22.04.2019), guzai (23.04.2021), Platinum (20.04.2019), SLK01 (22.04.2019), Ukei (20.04.2019), ZapMos (23.04.2019)

----------


## Platinum

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M2Gn/CYw3Uzjcj


При выборе правила выдается ошибка: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (2172)}: Тип не определен (ДокументСсылка.ВедомостьН  аВыплатуЗарплатыВБанк)
					НоваяСтрока.Источник	= Тип(Значение);
Эти правила от 21.02.18, видимо устарели

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите скачать обработку по выгрузке данных (хотя бы -отражение в учете) из ЗУП 3.1 в БП 2.0.
> Типовых обработок нет, примерно такую на инфостарте нашел:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863534/
> Может у кого есть что-то другое.


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Bvm/4QHQt3AmJ

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/790519/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5P2e/2Veuhixt3

----------

bentim (22.04.2019), garipova (20.04.2019), gdalt (22.04.2019), irina_ph (20.04.2019), Platinum (20.04.2019), Ukei (20.04.2019), ZapMos (23.04.2019)

----------


## kulik2009

Помогите скачать обработку по выгрузке данных, хотя бы одну из этих:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283807/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/673605/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1010231/
Может быть у кого-то есть что то подобное. Нужно выгрузить из базы определенный документ(может быть несколько однотипных) по конкретному предприятию (предприятие должно выбираться) в XML. Срочно надо.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите скачать обработку по выгрузке данных, хотя бы одну из этих:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283807/
> Может быть у кого-то есть что то подобное. Нужно выгрузить из базы определенный документ(может быть несколько однотипных) по конкретному предприятию (предприятие должно выбираться) в XML. Срочно надо.
> Заранее благодарен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K6hh/Pa3eNWLZx

----------

garipova (21.04.2019), kulik2009 (21.04.2019), SLK01 (22.04.2019), Ukei (20.04.2019), Veronika123 (22.04.2019), ZapMos (23.04.2019), Марина Марк (22.04.2019), Маруся18 (28.04.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать
http://catalog.1c-e.ru/public/677885/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/286257/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать
http://catalog.1c-e.ru/public/677885/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/286257/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## akashuhrat

Может есть у кого обработка Мастер печатных форм, поделитесь пожалуйста...

----------


## tamatama

Всем привет. Помогите если есть возможность http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/718249/ (СОГЛАШЕНИЕ о зачете взаимных требований к документу "Корректировка долга" для БП 3.0) и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/973048/ (Справка, уточняющая особый характер работы или условия труда для определения льготного стажа в ПФР. для ЗУП 2.5).

----------


## vova_l

Всем здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/718403/

----------


## t15-y

Помогите, пожалуйста http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/562212/

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать отчет: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/612943/

----------


## gurskij

Будьте любезны Интеграция PERCo-S-20 с 1С 8.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825052/

----------


## Analitik298

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/375452/
2451044s@gmail.com

----------


## gdalt

Люди добрые, может завалялась у кого: http://infostart.ru/public/158789/ - это обмен данными между УРМ И БГУ. Заранее огромное спасибо! :blush:

----------


## DenisVich

Повторите пожалуйста Получение кода ФИАС для УПП 1.3 через веб-сервис 1С http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816807/ либо Конфигурация ФИАС для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384725/

----------

Ukei (22.04.2019)

----------


## XmasOwner

Добрый день,
помогите скачать Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП 3.0 (3.0.70.30)
http://vygruzka-zagruzka-1c.ru/public/724586/ 
или другое может есть на основе сервиса DaData.ru для БП 3.0.70.30

----------


## Mortalus

Сюда повторю.
Люди добрые за поможением я. На сок, пивас с меня.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816125/

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день,
> помогите скачать Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП 3.0 (3.0.70.30)
> http://vygruzka-zagruzka-1c.ru/public/724586/ 
> или другое может есть на основе сервиса DaData.ru для БП 3.0.70.30


Только версия 1.1.1: https://transfiles.ru/3fhet

----------

garipova (23.04.2019), tak_tak777 (06.05.2019), Ukei (23.04.2019), XmasOwner (23.04.2019), ZapMos (23.04.2019), Марина Марк (23.04.2019)

----------


## GrayCat

> Повторите пожалуйста Получение кода ФИАС для УПП 1.3 через веб-сервис 1С http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816807/ либо Конфигурация ФИАС для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384725/


https://transfiles.ru/nl1j4 (обе)

----------

666Rebel666 (23.04.2019), DenisVich (23.04.2019), Fltr (23.04.2019), garipova (23.04.2019), tak_tak777 (06.05.2019), Ukei (23.04.2019), ZapMos (23.04.2019)

----------


## turniketov14

Доброй ночи!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/596559/

----------


## vova_l

Добрый всем день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/720094/

----------


## shirik2000

Доброе утро! Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/550599/

----------


## Марина Марк

Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/428151/ моя почта marcova_m@mail.ru
Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## Марина Марк

Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/428151/ моя почта marcova_m@mail.ru
Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816750/ заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

- Ребятки, вот этого зверя нет ли у кого случаем:? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/948447/ Буду благодарен.

----------


## lsp

Большая просьба! Кто может помочь, пожалуйста, скачайте http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/1050623/. Трудовой договор в шаблоне Word для ЗУП 3.1 .    spl_2019@mail.ru

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет! помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/289302/

----------


## danika777

Добрый день!
Подскажите у кого-нибудь есть обработка "Решение задачи коммивояжера алгоритмом Литтла.epf" (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816169/#slide-to-files). Буду очень благодарен.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vova_l

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1012391/

----------


## hico@p33.org

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841004/ с третьим регистром

----------


## andreimr

Огромная просьба скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276090/
Правила конвертации УПП 1.3.(1.3.48.2) в БП 3.0(3.0.31.13)
.xml		456,69Kb	289	
Правила конвертации из УПП 1.3.(1.3.95.1) в БП 3.0: (3.0.57.10)
.xml		513,37Kb	15	

моя электронка: 2452424@bk.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо !!

----------


## collezioni

помогите пожалуйста с обработкой  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/178079/    Внешняя печатная форма для проверки контрагентов с помощью Контур.Фокус

----------


## irina_ph

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/538542/

----------


## GrayCat

> помогите пожалуйста с обработкой  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/178079/    Внешняя печатная форма для проверки контрагентов с помощью Контур.Фокус


https://transfiles.ru/3py8q

----------

aleks3372 (29.04.2019), garipova (25.04.2019), klad7777777 (25.04.2019), lsp (25.04.2019), pony95 (25.04.2019), rnf70 (26.04.2019), Ukei (25.04.2019), ZapMos (25.04.2019)

----------


## vova_l

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/624743/

----------


## xleemypx

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/800378/

----------


## Shaldryn

Парни, а как скачивать то что выложено на первой странице? Пытаюсь скачать вот это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/150697/, нашел в списке, вот ссылка http://www.unibytes.com/t_L3gCI0TlcL...X09cB&referer=
дожидаюсь когда время проходит, нажимаю скачать и все больше ничего не происходит...

----------


## Shaldryn

Парни, а как скачивать то что выложено на первой странице? Пытаюсь скачать вот это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/150697/, нашел в списке, вот ссылка http://www.unibytes.com/t_L3gCI0TlcL...X09cB&referer=
дожидаюсь когда время проходит, нажимаю скачать и все больше ничего не происходит...

----------


## Masik777

> Парни, а как скачивать то что выложено на первой странице? Пытаюсь скачать вот это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/150697/, нашел в списке, вот ссылка http://www.unibytes.com/t_L3gCI0TlcL...X09cB&referer=
> дожидаюсь когда время проходит, нажимаю скачать и все больше ничего не происходит...


Держите - https://transfiles.ru/5x4ei
На счет "Ничего не происходит" - попробуйте другой браузер.

----------

pony95 (07.05.2019), Shaldryn (25.04.2019), Ukei (25.04.2019), Veronika123 (25.04.2019), ZapMos (25.04.2019)

----------


## Shaldryn

Спасибо, да я пробовал уже все кроме Мозилы.(

----------


## kostya770

Здравствуйте.Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой Удаление данных по выбранной организации ("Универсал") для УТ 11.4, УПП ERP 2.4, ЗУП 3.1, КА 2.4, Розница 2.2, УНФ 1.6 , http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696618/

----------


## AliMualim

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729605/ Заранее спасибо!


Повторите пожалуйста ссылка недоступна

----------

Ukei (25.04.2019)

----------


## cruzo

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/835763/

----------


## collezioni

Спасибо большое

----------


## Veronia

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку (Путевые листы) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/188454/ и доработку к ней  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322647/

----------


## GrayCat

> Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку (Путевые листы) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/188454/ и доработку к ней  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322647/


Есть только 188454: https://transfiles.ru/zbe2y

----------

666Rebel666 (25.04.2019), garipova (25.04.2019), pony95 (07.05.2019), tak_tak777 (06.05.2019), Ukei (25.04.2019), Veronia (26.04.2019), ZapMos (25.04.2019)

----------


## GrayCat

> Здравствуйте.Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой Удаление данных по выбранной организации ("Универсал") для УТ 11.4, УПП ERP 2.4, ЗУП 3.1, КА 2.4, Розница 2.2, УНФ 1.6 , http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696618/


https://transfiles.ru/m8nv1

----------

AliMualim (25.04.2019), al_kon (26.04.2019), bentim (29.04.2019), cruzo (28.04.2019), Fltr (25.04.2019), garipova (25.04.2019), irina_ph (26.04.2019), Kaniman (25.04.2019), kostya770 (25.04.2019), Lantra (25.04.2019), logdog (28.04.2019), pony95 (07.05.2019), SLK01 (26.04.2019), tserj4 (25.04.2019), Ukei (25.04.2019), Veronika123 (25.04.2019), ZapMos (25.04.2019), Маруся18 (28.04.2019)

----------


## сашка

Помогите пожалуйста скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/195949/

----------


## Aksy

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782329/

----------


## slavabv

Добрый день, вы нашли обработку 
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/1028967/ ?

----------


## vazrakov

Здравствуйте. Был бы очень благодарен за помощь в получении обработки 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602602/

----------


## vova_l

> Держите - https://transfiles.ru/5x4ei
> На счет "Ничего не происходит" - попробуйте другой браузер.


Аналогичная ситуация, причём в любом браузере, помогает чистка кеша, после этого нормально качает.

----------


## AliMualim

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LABX/yVhaFyTHT


Повторите пожалуйста ссылка недоступна

----------

Ukei (26.04.2019)

----------


## andreimr

А если на инфостарте обработка платная, то никак не скачать??
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/409802/

----------


## andreimr

Тогда просьба скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/403612/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/460787/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/852666/
Огромное человеческое спасибо:)

----------


## GrayCat

> А если на инфостарте обработка платная, то никак не скачать??
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/409802/


Чудо-хакеры тут пока что не замечены.



> Тогда просьба скачать:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/403612/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/460787/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/852666/
> Огромное человеческое спасибо:)


https://transfiles.ru/57ife (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/403612/)

----------

666Rebel666 (26.04.2019), bboy2008 (26.04.2019), garipova (27.04.2019), pony95 (07.05.2019), SLK01 (30.04.2019), tak_tak777 (06.05.2019), turn123 (26.04.2019), Ukei (26.04.2019), ZapMos (11.05.2019)

----------


## Виталий_1987

Ребят всем привет. Уже просили здесь эту обработку, но еще раз попробую. Очень нужно. Буду премного благодарен!!!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1014861/

----------


## beaster_gs

Здравствуйте, может у кого то случайно есть эти обработки ?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/573370/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/242674/

----------


## beaster_gs

Здравствуйте, может у кого то случайно есть эти обработки ?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/573370/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/242674/

----------


## foxux

добрый день
очень нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/585556/
заранее спасибо большое

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте, может у кого то случайно есть эти обработки ?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/573370/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/242674/


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/242674/ - https://dropmefiles.com/Xx7vA

----------

666Rebel666 (27.04.2019), beaster_gs (28.04.2019), garipova (27.04.2019), pony95 (07.05.2019), SLK01 (30.04.2019), tak_tak777 (06.05.2019), Маруся18 (28.04.2019)

----------


## cruzo

Большая просьба скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/835763/ 
Несколькими днями ранее просил скачать ее. Вынужден повторить свою просьбу, уж очень нужна эта обработка. Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Lantra

Добрый день. Если ли у кого обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/824859/. Заранее спасибо

----------


## collezioni

Помогите скачать пожалуйста  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1055007/
Валовая прибыль по типу цен (себестоимость от выбранного типа: базовая/закупочная/плановая и т.д.) для УТ 10.3

----------


## collezioni

Помогите скачать пожалуйста  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1055007/
Валовая прибыль по типу цен (себестоимость от выбранного типа: базовая/закупочная/плановая и т.д.) для УТ 10.3

----------


## collezioni

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/938928/  поделитесь пожалуйста
Печатная форма Заказа покупателя и Счета на оплату c характеристикой в отдельном поле. УТ 10.3

----------


## santa1

Здравствуйте, может у кого то случайно есть эта обработка  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/732047/

----------


## info1c77

Здравствуйте.
Возможно ли скачать обработку :

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/600733/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kilin1985

Добрый день, может есть у кого счет на оплату со штрих кодом для сбербанка...

----------


## SilverHawk

Помогите скачать печатную форму http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1043705/ постом выше по сути тоже самое

----------


## ttt_misha

Ребята, у кого есть
infostart.ru/public/905082/

----------


## divine_orgazm

Добрый вечер, а такую обработку можете скачать? http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/558513/

----------


## Demon1909

Добрый день. Может кто поможет с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/683417/
Спасибо.

----------


## aleksei2002

Помогите скачать с INFOSTART http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/278255/

на почту aleksei2002@mail.ru

заранее большое спасибо

----------


## aleksei2002

Помогите скачать с INFOSTART 278255
на почту aleksei2002@mail.ru

заранее большое спасибо

----------


## kaspl

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/

Почта: kaspl@rambler.ru

Заранее благодарен.

----------

lera11 (13.05.2019)

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/
> 
> Почта: kaspl@rambler.ru
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


Только не очень свежая версия (8.3.5): https://transfiles.ru/2hlmp

----------

garipova (04.05.2019), klad7777777 (06.05.2019), pony95 (20.05.2019), tak_tak777 (06.05.2019), Ukei (05.05.2019), Veronika123 (13.05.2019), ZapMos (11.05.2019), _kr0t_ (07.05.2019)

----------


## lushka

Добрый день. Может есть у кого такое - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/628569/ ?

----------


## klad7777777

Здравствуйте! Очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1056811/  Групповая проверка доработок. Помогите. Спасибо!

----------


## Dmss83

Здравствуйте нет, ли у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1024786/ 
Перенос данных КА 1.1 -> КА 2 , был бы весьма благодарен!

----------


## MrBlanki

Здравствуйте.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/313187/
Спасибо.
Либо другую декларацию для БП 3.0

----------


## kostant

Добрый день.
Может кто поделится: модуль ДИАДОК 8.3
Большое спасибо.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день.
> Может кто поделится: модуль ДИАДОК 8.3
> Большое спасибо.


Diadoc1C_UF_5_33_04.epf https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ZZX/3LTs1SiEv

----------

666Rebel666 (07.05.2019), kostant (07.05.2019), kulik2009 (14.05.2019), natik_82 (07.05.2019), pony95 (07.05.2019), Stavros (11.05.2019), Ukei (07.05.2019), Veronika123 (13.05.2019), ZapMos (11.05.2019), СветаОнила (07.05.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработками

http://infostart.msk.ru/public/417584
и 
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/941963/

----------


## lexxes

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293956/ ну очень хочется попробывать

----------


## Edcrow

Здравствуйте.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619035/
Спасибо.

----------


## tamatama

Привет. Может есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/973048/ (Справка, уточняющая особый характер работы или условия труда для определения льготного стажа для ЗУП 2.5)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/718249/ (СОГЛАШЕНИЕ о зачете взаимных требований к документу "Корректировка долга" для БП 3.0) или похожие для доработки.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Прошу поделиться:
1. Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей. Версия 1.9.21 (управляемое и обычное приложение) 8.2/8.3 --- версию 1.9.21
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/

2. Универсальный генератор отчетов СКД (Управляемые формы, тонкий клиент) --- версия 2.2.1.4
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702221/

3. Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.7.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/

----------

airrr (04.06.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Может у кого то есть, помогите пожалуйста с обработками

http://infostart.msk.ru/public/417584
и 
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/941963/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92259/
Для управляемых форм.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день. Может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92259/
> Для управляемых форм.
> Заранее спасибо!


https://transfiles.ru/tp3q0

----------

garipova (09.05.2019), MarinaSk (20.05.2019), natik_82 (13.05.2019), pony95 (20.05.2019), RSSSL (08.05.2019), tserj4 (08.05.2019), Ukei (08.05.2019), ZapMos (11.05.2019)

----------


## alexeykz

Всем привет. Кто поможет? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1043241/

----------


## t15-y

Помогите скачать УПД из реализации http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/990339/

----------


## Froland

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/677309/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Froland

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/677309/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

На первой странице есть ссылка на 
Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ


Подскажите пожалуйста, может кто знает,
есть ли там следующиие

http://infostart.msk.ru/public/417584
и
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/941963/

Или надо все качать и смотреть?

----------


## AXELORD

Смотреть очень просто, в конце ссылок есть номера 417584 и 941963. Вот по этим номерам и смотрите. На сколько я могу судить там нет ни первой ни второй.

----------


## AXELORD

Ну собственно и просьба, помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/959651/
Ну или если у кого есть нормальная печатная форма или обработка для Розницы 2,2 Гарантийный талон

----------


## first_may

> Смотреть очень просто, в конце ссылок есть номера 417584 и 941963. Вот по этим номерам и смотрите. На сколько я могу судить там нет ни первой ни второй.



Понятно как искать. Но их действительно нет. 

Может кто то качал? Может поделиться?

----------


## r66

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста печатной формой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/792694/

----------


## ttt_misha

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/947222/
помогите скачать

----------


## tamatama

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/973048/ (Справка, уточняющая особый характер работы или условия труда для определения льготного стажа для ЗУП 2.5)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/718249/ (СОГЛАШЕНИЕ о зачете взаимных требований к документу "Корректировка долга" для БП 3.0) или похожие для доработки.

----------


## tamatama

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/973048/ (Справка, уточняющая особый характер работы или условия труда для определения льготного стажа для ЗУП 2.5)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/718249/ (СОГЛАШЕНИЕ о зачете взаимных требований к документу "Корректировка долга" для БП 3.0) или похожие для доработки.

----------


## БСергей

Добрый день! Может кто-нибудь помочь и скачать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1055954/ ? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AKR00B

можно повторить?

----------


## MrYasenok

Уважаемые, помогите скачать обработку для свертки УНФ. Можно на почту yasenok@yandex.ru Вся надежда на вас. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/999168/

----------


## AKR00B

Всем привет пожалуйста помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/857956/

----------


## stasmir

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/242674/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Всем привет пожалуйста помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/857956/


857956

----------

AKR00B (13.05.2019), AnIr (23.05.2019), klad7777777 (14.05.2019), natik_82 (13.05.2019), pony95 (20.05.2019), tak_tak777 (15.05.2019), Ukei (13.05.2019), Veronika123 (13.05.2019), vkbJerr (16.05.2019), ZapMos (16.05.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/242674/


242674

----------

AnIr (23.05.2019), klad7777777 (14.05.2019), MarinaSk (20.05.2019), MrYasenok (13.05.2019), pony95 (20.05.2019), stasmir (13.05.2019), tak_tak777 (15.05.2019), Ukei (13.05.2019), vkbJerr (16.05.2019), ZapMos (16.05.2019)

----------


## aleksei2002

Добрый день, помогите скачать 637573

----------


## aleksei2002

Добрый день, помогите скачать 646145

----------


## mangust4

всем привет.
помогите скачать или может быть у кого-то есть что-то подобное. Нужен внутренний чатик:

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/248715/
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262896/

----------


## t15-y

в 8.3 обмен сообщения легко настраивается и без обработок

----------


## InvoDev

Помогите пожалуйста с печатной формой Т-51. Вот здесь она есть, но там много других, а мне бы хватило Т-51... http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/987567/

----------


## vova_l

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/846969/

----------


## MrYasenok

Уважаемые, помогите скачать обработку для свертки УНФ. Можно на почту yasenok@yandex.ru Вся надежда на вас. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/999168/

----------


## turn123

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть выгрузкой в Росбанк и ГазпромБанк  из ЗУП 3.1. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку по отключению сеансов 8.3. http://i.doc-lvv.ru/public/568830/ или что то подобное для отключения неактивных пользователей автоматом. Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## Ched

Приветствую всех! помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/596288/ буду очень благодарен=)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать

http://infostart.msk.ru/public/417584
и
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/941963/

----------


## Addddrr223

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/159894/ Помогите скачать плз

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день. Ребят помогите найти Модуль Диадок обычные формы. версия модуля 5.21.01 или выше.

----------


## MrBlanki

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/313187/
Спасибо.
Либо другую декларацию для БП 3.0

----------


## AlePa

Добрый день помогите скачать плиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/853359/ или любую другую обработку для выгрузки товаров в весы МАССА-К ВПМ 15.2 - Ф1 из 1С:Предприятие 8.3, Розница, редакция 2.2.(2.2.11.30

----------


## Kamolikova

Прошу помочь с:
[БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta
файл СверткаИПереносБП_БП30_v6.3.9.3 .epf, версия 6.3.9.3, размер 169,06Kb
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/

----------


## GrayCat

> Прошу помочь с:
> [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta
> файл СверткаИПереносБП_БП30_v6.3.9.3 .epf, версия 6.3.9.3, размер 169,06Kb
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/


Есть только 6.3.8.4: https://transfiles.ru/akb90

----------

Egor5130 (15.05.2019), Kamolikova (16.05.2019), Kaniman (15.05.2019), kozavva (29.05.2019), MarinaSk (20.05.2019), pony95 (20.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), Ukei (15.05.2019), Veronika123 (16.05.2019), ZapMos (16.05.2019)

----------


## Btt91

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/339965/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://tf21.ru/public/100480/ для обычных форм.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://tf21.ru/public/100480/ для обычных форм.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BZHN/7zbhewJkD

----------

natik_82 (15.05.2019), pony95 (20.05.2019), SLK01 (16.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), tserj4 (15.05.2019), turn123 (16.05.2019), Ukei (15.05.2019), Veronika123 (16.05.2019), ZapMos (16.05.2019)

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи в скачивании (все по графикам работ для ЗУП):
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/63187/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/163732/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/171586/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/235963/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/548747/
Благодарю.

----------


## koteika1

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать последнюю версию http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335504/
Консоль запросов для УФ 8.3.7.1 от 26.04.2019.

----------


## koteika1

И еще эту, пожалуйста 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/835718/

----------


## mixon07

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/534498/ (Обработка по загрузке номенклатуры из файлов Еxcel и / или xml) или похожую обработку для УТП. Спасибо!

----------


## Muntik

помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1007846/

----------


## rinst

Добрый день, пожалуйста помогите скачать обработочку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/673613/

----------


## Kamolikova

Большое спасибо.

----------


## MrYasenok

Уважаемые, помогите скачать обработку для свертки УНФ. Можно на почту yasenok@yandex.ru Вся надежда на вас. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/999168/

----------


## namineil

Добрый день! Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/669223/ - Сторнирование документов в ERP, УТ11, БП3.0

----------


## VorobNik

Добрый день! 

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/891548/ - Автоматическое напоминание об окончании испытательного срока и срока срочного договора

----------


## Btt91

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/883495/

----------


## KosAlex

Добрый день. http://1c83.ru/public/978465/
Помогите скачать.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/889122/ номенклатуры очень много вручную очень долго заполнять штрихкоды

----------


## Mx00

Поделитесь, пожалуйста последней версией обработки Diadoc1C_UF.epf для БУХ 3.0

----------


## Addddrr223

Очень прошу, помогите http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/159894/

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать

http://infostart.msk.ru/public/417584
и
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/941963/

----------


## MrBlanki

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста последней версией обработки Diadoc1C_UF.epf для БУХ 3.0


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ZZX/3LTs1SiEv

----------

Mx00 (17.05.2019), pony95 (20.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), Ukei (17.05.2019), ZapMos (23.05.2019)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста последней версией обработки Diadoc1C_UF.epf для БУХ 3.0


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ZZX/3LTs1SiEv

----------

Mx00 (17.05.2019), pony95 (20.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), Ukei (17.05.2019), ZapMos (23.05.2019)

----------


## dj-eva

Добрый день, делюсь со всеми скачанной печатной формой Акта сверки для КА2.4 по ссылке http://infostart.ru/public/976235
https://yadi.sk/d/V4-LSz20t1853w

----------

666Rebel666 (17.05.2019), pony95 (20.05.2019), root7 (17.05.2019), savchenkodenis (20.05.2019), TrinitronOTV (18.05.2019), ZapMos (23.05.2019)

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день. А есть Diadoc1C для обычных форм.

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/589304/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/624137/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/778602/. Спасибо

----------


## shelepen

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1060745/.Спасибо.

----------


## shelepen

Извините, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1060745/

----------


## new_prog

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/701450/
Спасибо!

----------


## ssbt

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/628868/
Расширенная настройка динамического списка УФ
Спасибо!

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот эту ВПФ(Т-5а): Т-5 (Приказ о переводе работника на другую работу), Т-5а (Приказ о переводе работников на другую работу) для ЗУП 2.5 / ЗУП 3.1http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/982049/
Спасибо

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот эту ВПФ(Т-5а): Т-5 (Приказ о переводе работника на другую работу), Т-5а (Приказ о переводе работников на другую работу) для ЗУП 2.5 / ЗУП 3.1http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/982049/
Спасибо

----------


## Maksimus7709

Здравствуйте! 
Может кто поделится модулем ДИАДОК UF 5.33.04 

Diadoc1С_UF_5.33.04.epf

----------


## yava38

Здравствуйте, 
помогите, пожалуйста, со скачиванием правил обмена http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1042254/

----------


## Btt91

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/329514/, в списке обработок этой нет

----------


## virush

Здравствуйте, уважаемые.
Если есть возможность, помогите пожалуйста получить "Счет на оплату с текущими долгами по клиенту для УТ 11.4.6" - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/966565/

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать Рассылка расчетных листков. ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/778602/ Спасибо

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать или может у кого есть? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557914/

----------


## MrBlanki

> Здравствуйте! 
> Может кто поделится модулем ДИАДОК UF 5.33.04 
> 
> Diadoc1С_UF_5.33.04.epf


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ZZX/3LTs1SiEv

----------

gaus111 (22.05.2019), GTyana (22.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), Ukei (21.05.2019), WhiteGhost85 (04.06.2019), ZapMos (23.05.2019)

----------


## Gromoton

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/504048/ очень надо

----------


## MrYasenok

Всем привет. Может кто сможет помочь? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/960977/

----------


## kulik2009

Здравствуйте!
Может кто поделится модулем ДИАДОК для обычных форм. Очень нужно. Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Snigl

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/625609/
Спасибо!

----------


## Snigl

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/625609/
Спасибо!

----------


## Btt91

Помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/699400/

----------


## niksokar

Всем привет. Может у кого есть обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/539558/ или помогите скачать. майл ipp1987@list.ru Заранее всем спасибо ))

----------


## bentim

Буду признателен за помощь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1050424/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/973540/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/716371/. Спасибо!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Буду признателен за помощь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1050424/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/973540/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/716371/. Спасибо!


716371

----------

666Rebel666 (22.05.2019), bentim (22.05.2019), Fltr (22.05.2019), gaus111 (22.05.2019), GTyana (22.05.2019), Kaniman (23.05.2019), kapelka_vodu (22.05.2019), klad7777777 (22.05.2019), MrBlanki (24.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), root7 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), Ukei (23.05.2019), Veronika123 (22.05.2019), ZapMos (23.05.2019)

----------


## GTyana

Скачайте, пож-ста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/390648/ Буду очень признательна!

----------


## БСергей

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1055954/ Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Immelstorunn

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863534/
Спасибо!

----------


## Pakostnik

Доброго времени суток народ!

Помогите пожалуйста с этой обработкой!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/635831/

Хотел приобрести, но чот слишком дорог нынче абонемент, да и 5 старт мани лихо...

----------


## turn123

Добрый день! Поделитесь чудесной публикацией http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/444174/

----------


## Олег_1975

Добрый день! Поделитесь люди добрые)) от 8,3 не устанавливается на 8.2
Заранее благодарю.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21322/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922100/ очень нужно.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день! Поделитесь люди добрые)) от 8,3 не устанавливается на 8.2
> Заранее благодарю.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21322/


То, что есть: https://transfiles.ru/wq7dx

----------

jul8851 (28.05.2019), Kaniman (23.05.2019), klad7777777 (23.05.2019), kozavva (29.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), sewell (23.05.2019), SLK01 (24.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), Ukei (23.05.2019), ZapMos (23.05.2019), Олег_1975 (23.05.2019)

----------


## alex_phantom

> То, что есть: https://transfiles.ru/wq7dx


Так поделись, выложи сюда ссылку на 8.3, некоторым очень нужна очень.

----------

jul8851 (28.05.2019)

----------


## alex_phantom

> То, что есть: https://transfiles.ru/wq7dx


Так поделись, выложи сюда ссылку на 8.3, некоторым очень нужна очень.
Ты же про эту говоришь? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/377955/

----------

jul8851 (28.05.2019)

----------


## koteika1

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки, буду признателен:
1) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/584760
2) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/699668
3) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/945086

----------


## GrayCat

> Так поделись, выложи сюда ссылку на 8.3, некоторым очень нужна очень.
> Ты же про эту говоришь? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/377955/


Вы не по адресу, любезнейший, потрудитесь прочитать повнимательнее - у кого что есть и кто что выложил.

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пож с "Правила обмена УПП 1.3 -> ЗУП 3.0 XML"
http://1c83.ru/public/503286/

----------


## Rbv89

> Здравствуйте!
> Может кто поделится модулем ДИАДОК для обычных форм. Очень нужно. Заранее Спасибо!


Diadoc1C_5_30_05.epf
https://dropmefiles.com/757305

----------

jul8851 (28.05.2019), kozavva (29.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), ZapMos (23.05.2019)

----------


## AnIr

Доброго дня. Помогите скачать, пожалуйста. 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/204838/
либо эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/624537/
Благодарю.

----------


## Олег_1975

Спасибо добрый человек.

----------


## Олег_1975

> То, что есть: https://transfiles.ru/wq7dx


Спасибо добрый человек)

----------

kozavva (29.05.2019), ZapMos (23.05.2019)

----------


## Олег_1975

> Так поделись, выложи сюда ссылку на 8.3, некоторым очень нужна очень.


//infostart.ru/public/377955/
https://dropmefiles.com/9NTJ5
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EFfE/8oeYhuxby

----------

alex_phantom (24.05.2019), AnIr (23.05.2019), jul8851 (28.05.2019), Kaniman (23.05.2019), klad7777777 (24.05.2019), kozavva (29.05.2019), Masik777 (11.06.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), Veronika123 (23.05.2019), ZapMos (23.05.2019)

----------


## kulik2009

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Kert

Добрый день. Помогите скачать обработки, пожалуйста.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/562698/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236417/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/693408/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/936096/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/997086/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/639443/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/84966/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702046/

Благодарю за помощь

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать обработки, пожалуйста.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236417/
> 
> Благодарю за помощь


236417

----------

666Rebel666 (23.05.2019), AnIr (23.05.2019), guzai (29.05.2019), irina_ph (23.05.2019), jul8851 (28.05.2019), Kaniman (23.05.2019), Kert (23.05.2019), klad7777777 (24.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), santa1 (23.05.2019), SLK01 (24.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), Ukei (23.05.2019), Veronika123 (23.05.2019), ZapMos (23.05.2019), Вааася (24.05.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать обработки, пожалуйста.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/84966/
> 
> Благодарю за помощь


84966

----------

666Rebel666 (23.05.2019), aniki (29.05.2019), AnIr (23.05.2019), jul8851 (28.05.2019), Kert (23.05.2019), klad7777777 (27.05.2019), lil788 (27.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), Ukei (23.05.2019), Veronika123 (23.05.2019), ZapMos (23.05.2019)

----------


## ahodessa

Добрый день. Помогите скачать плиз.

Настройка начальной страницы (Рабочего стола)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/556324/

----------

jul8851 (28.05.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер. Помогите скачать пожалуйста.

http://catalog.mista.ru/public/795503/

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1064988/

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1064988/

----------


## alex_phantom

> Вы не по адресу, любезнейший, потрудитесь прочитать повнимательнее - у кого что есть и кто что выложил.


Извиняюсь, вроде отвечал другому.

----------


## shelepen

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать.
http://настройка-1с.рф/public/619035/

----------


## koteika1

Доброго времени суток!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/123354/
Большое спасибо)

----------


## avgost

Добрый день. Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/print/1042464/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956579/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956348/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/937068/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/819178/

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/print/1042464/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956579/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956348/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/937068/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/819178/


https://transfiles.ru/0pjul (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956348/)

----------

avgost (29.05.2019), garipova (26.05.2019), jul8851 (28.05.2019), natik_82 (27.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (29.05.2019), Ukei (27.05.2019), Veronika123 (27.05.2019), ZapMos (27.05.2019)

----------


## ANA66

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/799895/

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/799895/


https://transfiles.ru/qpquq

----------

alex_phantom (30.05.2019), ANA66 (26.05.2019), dimonnich (28.05.2019), Fltr (27.05.2019), jul8851 (28.05.2019), Kaniman (27.05.2019), kozavva (29.05.2019), lil788 (27.05.2019), MrBlanki (28.05.2019), natik_82 (27.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), root7 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (29.05.2019), Ukei (27.05.2019), Veronika123 (27.05.2019), ZapMos (27.05.2019)

----------


## Centrator

Ребята, помогите с вот этим если можно: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/554075
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## gurskij

Копирование прав пользователей для ERP
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/116261/
Спасибо

----------


## krabokaver

Добрый день!
Возможно у кого-то завалялась arkomes_v1.epf или помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1060424/
Гадский банк не хочет предоставлять обработки обслуживания для УТ 10.3
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Копирование прав пользователей для ERP
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/116261/
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5rxr/5554kXpeW

----------

gurskij (27.05.2019), jul8851 (28.05.2019), natik_82 (27.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (29.05.2019), Ukei (27.05.2019), ZapMos (27.05.2019)

----------


## gurskij

Спасибо, жаль что в загруженном варианте нет версии для ERP, придется допиливать самому

----------


## __irina

Может поможет кто-нибудь со скриптом выгрузки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/415857/

----------


## Fltr

> Может поможет кто-нибудь со скриптом выгрузки
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/415857/


Содержимое скрипта приведено в статье, скачивать ничего не нужно



> chcp 1251 
> start /wait /d"C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.19.83\bin" 1cv8.exe ENTERPRISE /S ИмяСервера\ИмяБазы /N Логин /P Пароль /DisableStartupMessages /C ЗавершитьРаботуПользовате  лей
> start /wait /d"C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.19.83\bin" 1cv8.exe DESIGNER /S ИмяСервера\ИмяБазы /N Логин /P Пароль /UCКодРазрешения /DumpIB "D:\BuhCopy_%date:~-10%.dt" /DumpResult "D:\Read_%date:~-10%.txt"
> start /wait /d"C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.19.83\bin" 1cv8.exe ENTERPRISE /S ИмяСервера\ИмяБазы /N Логин /P Пароль /C РазрешитьРаботуПользовате  лей /UCКодРазрешения
> exit

----------

jul8851 (28.05.2019), ZapMos (27.05.2019)

----------


## collezioni

Помогите  пожалуйста, если есть  загрузка контрагентов с контактными данными  в  УТ 10,3 их эксель

----------


## Centrator

Может у кого-то есть хотя бы более бюджетный вариант: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1063907/
А там уже напильником доработаю....
Очень прошу....

----------


## Centrator

Может у кого-то есть хотя бы более бюджетный вариант: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1063907/
А там уже напильником доработаю....
Очень прошу....

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пож скачать внешнюю форму заказ-наряда для БП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/505117/
http://catalog.1c-e.ru/public/778715/

----------


## grandrew

Добрый день!
Помогите пож. 
Очень нужно с инфостарта
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/647867/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/377955/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/784954/


Моя почта grandrwe@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пож. 
> Очень нужно с инфостарта
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/377955/
> 
> 
> 
> Моя почта grandrwe@yandex.ru
> Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EFfE/8oeYhuxby версия 3.0.13

----------

bentim (29.05.2019), grandrew (28.05.2019), guzai (29.05.2019), jul8851 (28.05.2019), kozavva (29.05.2019), Masik777 (11.06.2019), MrBlanki (28.05.2019), natik_82 (28.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (29.05.2019), Ukei (30.05.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть ВПФ счет-фактуры для Бухгалтерии 3.0
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте есть ВПФ счет-фактуры для Бухгалтерии 3.0
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## jul8851

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать "Приказ о поощрении" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/891305/
Или у кого-нибудь есть похожий шаблон.
Спасибо
jul8851@rambler.ru

----------


## jul8851

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать "Приказ о поощрении" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/891305/
Или у кого-нибудь есть похожий шаблон.
Спасибо
jul8851@rambler.ru

----------


## Snigl

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать или может есть у кого-нибудь подобный отчет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/173523/
Благодарю заранее!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать или может есть у кого-нибудь подобный отчет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/173523/
> Благодарю заранее!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7sL9/2JHrKrP33

----------

666Rebel666 (28.05.2019), Kaniman (28.05.2019), klad7777777 (29.05.2019), Masik777 (14.11.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), Snigl (29.05.2019), tak_tak777 (29.05.2019), Ukei (30.05.2019), Veronika123 (29.05.2019), vkbJerr (31.05.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019)

----------


## fratriaArzgir

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/389640/

----------


## jul8851

Добрый день! 
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать правила переноса ЗУП 2.5 в 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/
или у кого-нибудь есть стандартные правила.
Спасибо
jul8851@rambler.ru

----------


## Gerry

Приветствую! 
У кого-нибудь есть классификатор ФИАС? поделитесь пожалуйста, думаю многим будет полезен http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1055644/, на всякий случай почта Gerry9@bk.ru

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день! 
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать правила переноса ЗУП 2.5 в 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/
> или у кого-нибудь есть стандартные правила.
> Спасибо
> jul8851@rambler.ru


https://transfiles.ru/pwlji

----------

bboy2008 (28.05.2019), Fltr (30.05.2019), jul8851 (28.05.2019), Kaniman (29.05.2019), ludanli43 (29.05.2019), MrBlanki (28.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (29.05.2019), Ukei (30.05.2019), Veronika123 (29.05.2019), vkbJerr (31.05.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пож скачать внешнюю форму заказ-наряда для БП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/505117/
http://catalog.1c-e.ru/public/778715/

Ну очень надо.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте есть ВПФ счет-фактуры для Бухгалтерии 3.0
> Заранее спасибо.


https://transfiles.ru/ukm2r

----------

kozavva (29.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (29.05.2019), Ukei (30.05.2019), Veronika123 (29.05.2019), vkbJerr (31.05.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019)

----------


## murattick

помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/204143/
Буду ОЧЕНЬ благодарен)

----------


## murattick

помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/204143/
Буду ОЧЕНЬ благодарен)

----------


## Oleg20

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с чем-нибудь из этого
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922642/ 
хоть бы посмотреть Lite
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/88106/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/691118/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/564068/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149468/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120707/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/261354/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/356002/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104630/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/147622/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/355860/
Извиняюсь за количество((( Спасибо

----------


## galeena

Здравствуйте,
Помогите скачать:
http://catalog.stavanalit.ru/public/504958/
или чтото подобное на эту тему.
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## avgost

> https://transfiles.ru/0pjul (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956348/)


Спасибо!

----------

pony95 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (04.06.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019)

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, с чем-нибудь из этого
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/88106/
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149468/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120707/
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104630/
> ...


https://transfiles.ru/3lsp1

----------

666Rebel666 (29.05.2019), DAnry (30.05.2019), garipova (04.06.2019), klad7777777 (30.05.2019), natik_82 (30.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), sewell (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (04.06.2019), Ukei (30.05.2019), Veronika123 (03.06.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019)

----------


## galeena

> http://catalog.stavanalit.ru/public/504958/
> о.


Тут https://dropmefiles.com/YfF29

----------

666Rebel666 (29.05.2019), bboy2008 (30.05.2019), Lantra (30.05.2019), natik_82 (30.05.2019), pony95 (30.05.2019), tak_tak777 (04.06.2019), Ukei (30.05.2019), Veronika123 (03.06.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019)

----------


## garipova

Добрый день! поделитесь, пожалуйста, сл.отчетом
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/370674/

----------


## wadimchik82

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с чем-нибудь из этого
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/195132/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/584430/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/550599/

----------


## wadimchik82

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с чем-нибудь из этого
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/195132/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/584430/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/550599/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337323/ очень нужно для тестирования.

----------


## oladko

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста скачайте http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/808056/
Заранее спасибо!)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337323/ очень нужно для тестирования.


337323

----------

666Rebel666 (31.05.2019), airrr (04.06.2019), pony95 (31.05.2019), tak_tak777 (04.06.2019), tserj4 (03.06.2019), Ukei (01.06.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019), Штрек (10.06.2019)

----------


## murattick

Добрый день. Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/204143/

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/567884/ Т-13 с ночными часами. Очень нужно. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/567884/ Т-13 с ночными часами. Очень нужно. Заранее благодарен!


567884

----------

airrr (04.06.2019), garipova (31.05.2019), gdalt (06.06.2019), kulik2009 (31.05.2019), murattick (31.05.2019), natik_82 (31.05.2019), NikAntonina (09.06.2019), pony95 (31.05.2019), tak_tak777 (04.06.2019), Ukei (01.06.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/798180/ может есть у кого (ручная корректировка)

----------


## dmikds

Добрый день, может у кого нибудь есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/983278/

----------


## realspawn

Добрый день, буду очень признателен за обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/603743/. Или любую ей подобную, с функционалом автоматического списания остатков ЕГАИС.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужна обработка замены префиксов http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/677026/ или аналогичная
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужна обработка замены префиксов http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/677026/ или аналогичная
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## WhiteGhost85

Добрый день. Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/456724/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## elenascvor82

Будьте добры. Помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1055367/
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:
Акт сверки взаимных расчетов для документов "Сверка взаиморасчетов" с договорами контрагентов, кредитов, депозитов и займов + ручные операции (1C: ERP2, 1С: УСО2, 1С: УТ 11)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/778041/

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:
Акт сверки взаимных расчетов для документов "Сверка взаиморасчетов" с договорами контрагентов, кредитов, депозитов и займов + ручные операции (1C: ERP2, 1С: УСО2, 1С: УТ 11)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/778041/

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/456724/
> Заранее спасибо.


И что там качать? Это *статья*, а не разработка, там нет файлов.

----------


## Oleg20

> https://transfiles.ru/3lsp1


Большущее вам!!!

----------

garipova (04.06.2019), murattick (20.06.2019), pony95 (07.06.2019), SLK01 (04.06.2019), tak_tak777 (04.06.2019), Veronika123 (03.06.2019)

----------


## arfey203

Привет.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/206555/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Kuznets

> Привет.
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/206555/
> Заранее спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/Jxew8

----------

arfey203 (03.06.2019), garipova (04.06.2019), pony95 (07.06.2019), sewell (03.06.2019), SLK01 (04.06.2019), tak_tak777 (04.06.2019), Ukei (03.06.2019), Veronika123 (03.06.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019), Zlata18 (16.06.2019)

----------


## Evangelina

Всем доброго дня! 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот этот внешний отчет Расчетная ведомость Т-51 с расшифровкой прочих начислений http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/953231/ 
Просто нереально нужен.

----------


## arfey203

Спасибо!!

----------


## dimonnich

Добрый вечер. Может у кого есть отчет по правам пользователей для управляемых форм:  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/794236/

----------


## dtai39

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Загрузка из Excel в 1С8 "одним нажатием" для УНФ"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/560551/
Спасибо

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с отчетом кто может.Книга предпринимателя КА.
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/547950/

----------


## Kobra206

Помогите скачать или поделитесь, если есть: Native компонента для чтения из Com порта
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537482/

----------


## murattick

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/204143 
(Разукрупнение (разделение, дробление) и частичная ликвидация основных средств)
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Daddy777

Всем доброго дня. Помогите пожалуйста скачать УПД для Диадок (БП 2.0)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1057571/

----------


## ExtreMe83

у кого есть доступ к инфостарту? скачайте пожалуйста файлы.
https://clck.ru/GTjYB

----------


## ExtreMe83

у кого есть доступ к инфостарту? скачайте пожалуйста файлы.
https://clck.ru/GTjYB

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток!
Можете помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1059259/ - Печать конвертов для 1С:Управление производственным предприятием 1.3
Или может быть есть, что то подобное для УПП (печать конвертов) 
Спасибо!

----------


## t15-y

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/948895/, можно небесплатно

----------


## ЭруланСадабаев

Ребята ну помогите мне пожааалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/719201/... )

----------


## vasya2009

Всем доброго дня!
Помогите пожалуйста у кого есть Формы КС-2 и КС-3 для Бухгалтерии 3.0
Спасибо!!!

----------


## GrayCat

> Всем доброго дня!
> Помогите пожалуйста у кого есть Формы КС-2 и КС-3 для Бухгалтерии 3.0
> Спасибо!!!


https://transfiles.ru/56mjz (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/518516/)

----------

666Rebel666 (12.06.2019), garipova (13.06.2019), MrBlanki (13.06.2019), pony95 (11.06.2019), tak_tak777 (02.07.2019), Ukei (11.06.2019), vasya2009 (11.06.2019), Veronika123 (13.06.2019), ZapMos (15.06.2019)

----------


## vasya2009

3.0.66 Проверено работает! Спасибо!!!

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Может быть есть у кого нибудь данные отчеты
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/361190/ - Схема отчета "Калькуляция себестоимости" с ценой затраты на единицу продукции
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/343388/ - Калькуляция себестоимости с видом затрат
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/267237/ - Калькуляция себестоимости сводно по изделиям
Заранее СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Изарий

Привет форумчане) помогите пожалуйста обработочкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/271194/ 
Буду очень благодарен)

----------


## Saggitarius

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6pwS/uqkNVcXKw


а повторить можешь или на почту прислать andreev.usk@mail.ru

----------


## Btt91

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/608197/

----------


## darminov

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/303598/ или какой нибудь другой отчет "Отчет по неликвидным товарам"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/466104/

----------


## darminov

для ут 10.3

----------


## darminov

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/303598/ или какой нибудь другой отчет "Отчет по неликвидным товарам"
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/466104/


для управлении торговли 10.3

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Может у кого нибудь есть подобный отчет для ЗУП 2,5 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1044718/ ?

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/303598/ или какой нибудь другой отчет "Отчет по неликвидным товарам"
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/466104/


466104: https://dropmefiles.com/0PwJE

----------

666Rebel666 (13.06.2019), Fltr (13.06.2019), pony95 (18.06.2019), tak_tak777 (02.07.2019), Ukei (13.06.2019), ZapMos (15.06.2019), Zlata18 (15.06.2019)

----------


## darminov

> 466104: https://dropmefiles.com/0PwJE


спасибо большое

----------


## progbuh

Добрый день.

Помогите с шаблонами ВПФ?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/558559/

----------


## Dwarrior

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/689061/

----------


## flab_r

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/296791/

----------


## flab_r

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/296791/
Спасибо !!!

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
Анализ потребностей в материалах на производство в разрезе готовой продукции
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660433/

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
Анализ потребностей в материалах на производство в разрезе готовой продукции
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660433/

----------


## jul8851

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку с работой Эвотора
https://forum.infostart.ru/forum15/topic192639/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## darminov

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать обработку https://i.doc-lvv.ru/public/678237/?

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/896357/

----------


## tavedo

Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/892302/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/882027/

----------


## SilverHawk

Поделитесь обработкой по групповому присвоению штрихкодов для номенклатуры для УТ 11.4

или помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/573370/ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/805208/

----------


## Vanichkin

Добрый день!

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/717701/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Dosnet1983

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541827/

----------


## Dosnet1983

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541827/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541827/


541827

----------

bentim (26.06.2019), Fltr (18.06.2019), garipova (18.06.2019), klad7777777 (18.06.2019), MrBlanki (19.06.2019), natik_82 (19.06.2019), pony95 (18.06.2019), tak_tak777 (02.07.2019), Ukei (20.06.2019), ZapMos (18.06.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

удалено

----------


## alex601

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/795503/

----------


## alex601

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработками:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1025421/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789870/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/795503/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/988178/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1007272/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/784545/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/

----------


## alex601

Уже скачал:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/806689/
и
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с отчетом: Отчет-календарь СКД
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/629962/. Интересует любой СКД отчет с календарем(месяц).Спасибо.

----------


## Sei

Огромная просьба помочь с табелем рабочего времени "Бухгалтерия для Украины" 1.2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237860/
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Falcon174

кто может помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/975898/
буду очень благодарен если вышлите на почту 796три090068три@ya.ru

----------


## dronnord92

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/189669/

----------


## lawnm0werman

инвойсы нужны
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/629167/ и/или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1068559/ плиз...

----------


## Winston

Пожалуйста помогите с обработкой Преобразование текста JSON в дерево значений. УФ (8.3)  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/823896/

----------


## XinelX

Добрый день! Не могу разобраться сохраняемыми настройками и регламентными заданиями, хочу посмотреть эти решения: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/249167/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/364711/ Киньтесь в меня, пожалуйста, спасибо!

----------


## Sinistermirk

Добрый день. Может есть у кого обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956419/

----------


## const1987

Добры день, помогите, пожалуйста , скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/894596/

----------


## KateZh

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/266812/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/417584/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/417584/

----------


## opros

Добрый день. Очень нужна внешняя печатная форма ТТН http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/962207 для ут11.4.

----------


## ЭльмираШар

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/690031/

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/690031/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mbNw/5eJQTriNV

----------

klad7777777 (25.06.2019), natik_82 (25.06.2019), tak_tak777 (02.07.2019), Ukei (26.06.2019), ZapMos (01.07.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/690031/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mbNw/5eJQTriNV

----------

garipova (25.06.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), tak_tak777 (02.07.2019), Ukei (26.06.2019), ZapMos (01.07.2019)

----------


## XinelX

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627824/ Спасибо!

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627824/ Спасибо!


https://transfiles.ru/b1qs1

----------

666Rebel666 (25.06.2019), garipova (25.06.2019), irina_ph (25.06.2019), Kaniman (25.06.2019), Masik777 (04.07.2019), natik_82 (25.06.2019), tak_tak777 (02.07.2019), Ukei (26.06.2019), Veronika123 (25.06.2019), XinelX (25.06.2019), ZapMos (01.07.2019), Маруся18 (06.07.2019)

----------


## XinelX

Приветствую! Пожалуйста, не проходите мимо, помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/364711/ Спасибо!

----------


## alex601

Доброго дня.
Нужна помощь по скачиванию:
http://1snic.ru/public/1080686/
http://1snic.ru/public/754145/
http://1snic.ru/public/1000500/
почта axel611@ya.ru

----------


## __irina

Добрый день. Может поможет кто с Т-2?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/589618/

----------


## LaizaM

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/719201/
Заранее очень благодарна.

----------


## oladko

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста скачайте http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/808056/ очень надо, а работы по горло(
Заранее спасибо!)

----------


## Btt91

Приветствую! Пожалуйста, не проходите мимо, помогите скачать:  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/551897/ Спасибо!

----------


## __irina

Добрый. Можно с этой? п3 в публикации http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/983351/

----------


## kulik2009

Приветствую! Помогите скачать внешнюю форму м2 для УПП http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141323/ . срочно нужно для работы 
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
Шаблон внешней обработки регламентного задания с формой настройки параметров выполнения
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627824/

Анализ свободных остатков на складах в разрезе заказов для УТ 11.4
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1017530/

Снятие просроченных резервов (закрытие заказов). Подсистема для типовых конфигураций (расширение) с возможностью сохранять настройки закрытия: по менеджеру, подразделению, складу, номенклатуре. Запуск вручную, регламентным заданием (ERP 2, УТ 11, КА 2)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1029134/

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
Шаблон внешней обработки регламентного задания с формой настройки параметров выполнения
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627824/

Анализ свободных остатков на складах в разрезе заказов для УТ 11.4
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1017530/

Снятие просроченных резервов (закрытие заказов). Подсистема для типовых конфигураций (расширение) с возможностью сохранять настройки закрытия: по менеджеру, подразделению, складу, номенклатуре. Запуск вручную, регламентным заданием (ERP 2, УТ 11, КА 2)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1029134/

----------


## Fltr

> Приветствую! Помогите скачать внешнюю форму м2 для УПП http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141323/ . срочно нужно для работы 
> Заранее большое спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Snk/3HB5TivzF

----------

666Rebel666 (26.06.2019), garipova (26.06.2019), kulik2009 (26.06.2019), natik_82 (27.06.2019), slady (11.07.2019), Svetlana_K (27.07.2019), Ukei (27.06.2019), Veronika123 (27.06.2019), ZapMos (01.07.2019)

----------


## kulik2009

Спасибо большое! Очень помогли!!!:)

----------


## ЭруланСадабаев

Ребят ну помогите пожалуйста.... )))

----------


## ЭруланСадабаев

Приветствую! Помогите скачать внешнюю обработки для УНФ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/719201/. срочно нужно для работы 
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Шаблон внешней обработки регламентного задания с формой настройки параметров выполнения
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627824/


627824.zip, зеркало

----------

dimonnich (26.06.2019), Fltr (26.06.2019), guzai (02.07.2019), Kaniman (27.06.2019), MrBlanki (27.06.2019), SergAl (27.06.2019), slady (11.07.2019), Svetlana_K (27.07.2019), Ukei (27.06.2019), Veronika123 (27.06.2019), ZapMos (01.07.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветствую! Помогите скачать внешнюю обработки для УНФ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/719201/.


719201.rar, зеркало

----------

dimonnich (26.06.2019), gdalt (01.07.2019), natik_82 (27.06.2019), Svetlana_K (27.07.2019), tak_tak777 (02.07.2019), Ukei (27.06.2019), Маруся18 (06.07.2019)

----------


## dimonnich

Помогите пожалуйста и с вот этой обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/803695/

----------


## Mick99

Приветствую! Помогите скачать внешнюю обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/846149/

----------

vikruchkoff (27.06.2019)

----------


## vikruchkoff

Люди добрые, помогите пожалуйста. Очень нужно.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1083531/
Исполнение контрактов ГОЗ (заполнение регламентированного отчета данными из базы) - УПП (ОФ)

----------


## Люцик

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841827/

----------


## Dolour

Всем привет. Нет ли у кого скачанной или возможности скачать?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557477/

----------


## Dolour

Всем привет. Нет ли у кого скачанной или возможности скачать?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/557477/

----------


## ANA66

Добрые день, У кого нибудь есть такая обработка или возможность скачать ее?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/845279/

----------


## ЭруланСадабаев

Приветствую! Помогите скачать внешнюю обработки для УНФ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/379518/ Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Kuznets

> Приветствую! Помогите скачать внешнюю обработки для УНФ http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/379518/ Заранее спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/vNbq6

----------

garipova (28.06.2019), natik_82 (28.06.2019), SLK01 (29.06.2019), tak_tak777 (02.07.2019), Ukei (28.06.2019), Veronika123 (01.07.2019), ZapMos (01.07.2019)

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Повторите пожалуйста Отчет: Расчетные листки организаций с расшифровкой работ для сдельников http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/271194/

----------


## Ukei

> Помогу скачат с инфостарта. Пишите в личку


 - Если будет хоть одна жалоба на коммерцию в ЛС, блокировка будет моментальной.

----------

AlexanderB (04.07.2019), klad7777777 (01.07.2019), mr.ololo (29.06.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с правилами обмена
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/503286/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/308563/

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пож скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/308563/


https://transfiles.ru/v7w3i

----------

first_may (28.06.2019), garipova (03.07.2019), gaus111 (01.07.2019), guzai (02.07.2019), Kaniman (28.06.2019), klad7777777 (01.07.2019), Masik777 (04.07.2019), natik_82 (02.07.2019), santa1 (01.07.2019), slady (11.07.2019), tak_tak777 (02.07.2019), Ukei (29.06.2019), Veronika123 (01.07.2019), XinelX (28.06.2019), ZapMos (01.07.2019), Маруся18 (06.07.2019)

----------


## striuk

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1012618/

----------


## ribak123

> https://transfiles.ru/zn4mu (712169)
> https://transfiles.ru/bidnn (825556)


Повторите пожалуйста ссылки

----------


## Kuznets

> Повторите пожалуйста ссылки


Мои не хуже:
https://dropmefiles.com/uxVo3
https://dropmefiles.com/6jA3J

----------

garipova (03.07.2019), gdalt (01.07.2019), guzai (02.07.2019), Kaniman (29.06.2019), klad7777777 (01.07.2019), Masik777 (04.07.2019), progbuh (01.07.2019), ribak123 (29.06.2019), SLK01 (29.06.2019), tak_tak777 (02.07.2019), Ukei (29.06.2019), Veronika123 (01.07.2019), XinelX (01.07.2019), ZapMos (01.07.2019), Маруся18 (06.07.2019)

----------


## inems

Добры день, помогите, пожалуйста , скачать обработку
Отчет по выплатам в периоде для ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607428/

----------


## inems

Добры день, помогите, пожалуйста , скачать обработку
Отчет по выплатам в периоде для ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607428/

----------


## Casper1180

Кто поможет скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841004/?detail=Y ? Большое спасибо

----------


## GrayCat

> Кто поможет скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841004/?detail=Y ? Большое спасибо


Что-то такое есть: https://transfiles.ru/84yf1

----------

Casper1180 (30.06.2019), garipova (30.06.2019), Masik777 (04.07.2019), ss190 (01.07.2019), tak_tak777 (02.07.2019), Ukei (30.06.2019), Veronika123 (02.07.2019), vkbJerr (04.07.2019), XinelX (01.07.2019), ZapMos (01.07.2019)

----------


## Tatyana_Bars

Доброго времени суток! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/452747/ Или может просто у кого есть внешняя обработка для 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0 для печати ценников, чтобы на одном листе их умещалось несколько? Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## ss190

помогите пожалуйста скачать расширения http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1059357/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/435080/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## K0S13

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать Технопарк - Учет компьютерной техники http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/526134/

----------


## GrayCat

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать Технопарк - Учет компьютерной техники http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/526134/


https://transfiles.ru/ljgkg

----------

AnatoliyD (23.10.2019), garipova (03.07.2019), gaus111 (02.07.2019), ikalichkin (03.07.2019), labazhenova (06.07.2019), logdog (06.07.2019), MrBlanki (05.07.2019), natik_82 (02.07.2019), popenko (02.07.2019), slady (11.07.2019), tak_tak777 (05.07.2019), Ukei (02.07.2019), Veronika123 (02.07.2019), vkbJerr (04.07.2019), ZapMos (06.07.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста с 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/387224/

или
http://i.doc-lvv.ru/public/552346/
http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/1026755/

----------


## DAnry

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1085942/ 
Благодарю.

----------


## dj-eva

Добрый день, может кто то имеет данный гаджет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197418/, помогите, пож. Спасибо

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день, может кто то имеет данный гаджет http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197418/, помогите, пож. Спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/TV2lf

----------

666Rebel666 (04.07.2019), dj-eva (03.07.2019), garipova (04.07.2019), ikalichkin (04.07.2019), labazhenova (06.07.2019), Masik777 (04.07.2019), SLK01 (04.07.2019), tak_tak777 (05.07.2019), Ukei (04.07.2019), ZapMos (06.07.2019)

----------


## dj-eva

> https://dropmefiles.com/TV2lf


Спасибо огромнейшее! только не разархивируется, пишет ошибку

----------


## Kuznets

> Спасибо огромнейшее! только не разархивируется, пишет ошибку


Не знаю, у меня 7-Zip распаковал нормально. Ладно, вот разархивированный: https://dropmefiles.com/1SdsN

----------

dj-eva (04.07.2019), gdalt (17.07.2019), Masik777 (04.07.2019), Ukei (04.07.2019), ZapMos (06.07.2019)

----------


## dj-eva

> Не знаю, у меня 7-Zip распаковал нормально. Ладно, вот разархивированный: https://dropmefiles.com/1SdsN


спасибочки:dance:

----------


## Clition

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку НастройкаХраненияДанных http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/699109/

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем! Безусловно, очень полезный и нужный ресурс. Спасибо огромное всем, кто помогает друг- другу. НО.... Вот по работе не у всех есть или была возможность посещать форум ежедневно. Ну, предположим. Зашли позже. А скачать уже не получается. " Файл удален". Пошла лишняя просьба перевыложить и пр. На это уходит время и не факт, что дадут новую ссылку. Просьба к модератору - может сделать один общий ресурс и порекомендовать (попросить) - кто помогает с обработками - выкладывать в этот обменник? Хотя бы на Я диск. Думаю, что многие это поддержат. С благодарностью. Всем удач и процветания!

----------

XinelX (05.07.2019)

----------


## insight

> 784966


К сожалению, закончился срок хранения. Можно попросить освежить? Буду премного благодарен.

----------


## Shaldryn

Ребят, ни у кого не завалялась такого рода обработка(по дате запрета) или аналогичная? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/875699/

----------


## __irina

Может есть у кого Т-13 для ЗУП 3.1 посвежее? 
Можно эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/624146/

----------


## __irina

А можно повторить? Срок хранения закончился.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/567884/ Т-13 с ночными часами.

----------


## Evgen53

Все привет, есть у кого-нибудь обновленная? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537462/  Спасибо!

----------


## Clition

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку НастройкаХраненияДанных http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/699109/

----------


## sindbad-07

Добрый день. Нужна обработка:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646847/

----------


## Kuznets

> К сожалению, закончился срок хранения. Можно попросить освежить? Буду премного благодарен.


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/784966/: https://dropmefiles.com/XQs9G

----------

garipova (06.07.2019), insight (05.07.2019), Kaniman (05.07.2019), labazhenova (06.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (05.07.2019), Ukei (04.07.2019), Veronika123 (05.07.2019), ZapMos (06.07.2019)

----------


## Kuznets

> А можно повторить? Срок хранения закончился.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/567884/ Т-13 с ночными часами.


https://dropmefiles.com/r3tan

----------

garipova (06.07.2019), Kaniman (05.07.2019), labazhenova (06.07.2019), slady (11.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (05.07.2019), Ukei (04.07.2019), Veronika123 (05.07.2019), ZapMos (06.07.2019), __irina (04.07.2019)

----------


## Tatyana_Bars

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/452747/

----------


## KateZh

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/901823/. Списибо.

----------


## KateZh

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/901823/. Спасибо.

----------


## Btt91

Добрый день. Помогите скачать 
"Фоновое проведение документов без изменения конфигурации"  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/563804/

----------


## uliana2017

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, Нужен 3-х сторонний акт сверки для бухгалтерии, например   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/20788/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Попомгите пож скачать обработки

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/544158/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100695/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/95801/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/558642/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/235977/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/13972/

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день.
> 
> Попомгите


 Чем-чем "гите"?




> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/95801/ 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/558642/ 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/13972/


Ну, уж как получится:
https://dropmefiles.com/WOi6Q
https://dropmefiles.com/PN4bV
https://dropmefiles.com/tdV71

----------

666Rebel666 (06.07.2019), dj-eva (07.07.2019), first_may (05.07.2019), garipova (06.07.2019), klad7777777 (08.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (17.07.2019), Ukei (07.07.2019), Veronika123 (05.07.2019), ZapMos (06.07.2019)

----------


## ЭруланСадабаев

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку...http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/983887/

----------


## labazhenova

Добрый день, ищу пример загрузки заявок покупателей в УТ 10.3, любой, например http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587480/    Поделитесь, у кого есть. Спасибо!

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Помогите с печатной формой Форма МБ-7 с подписями ответственных для документа Возврат материалов из эксплуатации. Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1033180/

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Помогите с печатной формой Форма МБ-7 с подписями ответственных для документа Возврат материалов из эксплуатации. Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1033180/

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Ребят, может у кого завалялась для УТ 10.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/553975/ Большая просьба киньте, пожалуйста, у кого что есть по этому вопросу. Бардак с остатками в базе. Ну шеф и повесил 200.000 т. на буха. Напечатали остатки склада. Ошибки типа по остаткам числится 1 шт, а на самом деле не хватает 1.В поступлении получили  5 шт. В реализации продали 4 шт. По отчету "Ведомость товара на складах" все верно- остаток = 1 шт. Делал Экспресс проверку - все норм ( кроме ошибок партионного учета). Бух - точно не ворует. Откуда недостача - я не пойму. По факту отчета склада да.. числится 1 шт. А при перечтете товара фактически НЕ хватает 1 шт. Кто может чем поможет - пишите на maxnal@list.ru - обсудим работу.

----------


## Эрулан

Будьте добры ... Помогите друзья http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/916110/... Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Btt91

Добрый день. Помогите скачать 
"Фоновое проведение документов без изменения конфигурации" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/563804/

----------


## Btt91

Добрый день. Помогите скачать 
"Фоновое проведение документов без изменения конфигурации" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/551897/   Почта: btt91@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветствую всех! Ребят, может у кого завалялась для УТ 10.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/553975/ Большая просьба киньте, пожалуйста, у кого что есть по этому вопросу.


Запрашиваемого нет, попробуйте  *http://rgho.st/6RLvXc2MG*, это из публикаций:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/123995/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/141309/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175900/
Всё конечно же  есть и в архиве...

----------

666Rebel666 (07.07.2019), Masik777 (10.07.2019), tak_tak777 (17.07.2019)

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Запрашиваемого нет, попробуйте  *http://rgho.st/6RLvXc2MG*, это из публикаций:
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175900/
> Всё конечно же  есть и в архиве...


Вместо 175900 выложен 175908

----------

Masik777 (10.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (17.07.2019)

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/837884/ , http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/787282/ ,http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/991824/

----------


## Andrey Kuptsov

Здравствуйте
Перезалейте, пожалуйста.

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956348/

Спасибо.

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте
> Перезалейте, пожалуйста.
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/956348/
> 
> Спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/pYbp4

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (13.07.2019), klad7777777 (09.07.2019), Masik777 (08.07.2019), slady (11.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (17.07.2019), ZapMos (12.07.2019), СветаОнила (21.07.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

*666Rebel666* & * Masik777*
Сорри за перепроведение: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175900/ - *скачать*

----------

666Rebel666 (08.07.2019), garipova (09.07.2019), gaus111 (09.07.2019), klad7777777 (09.07.2019), Lady_Evgeniya (13.07.2019), Masik777 (08.07.2019), SLK01 (09.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Delete*

----------


## Masik777

> *666Rebel666* & * Masik777*
> Сорри за перепроведение: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175900/ - *скачать*


Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ, ребята!! Что помогли. Уже запарился искать, где собака порылась. Вроде и отчет по деньгам идет, т.к. кассу всегда снимают. А я ваще ничо не пойму. Работали другие продавцы, так за 4 месяца недостача.. 60 штук. Потом взяли другу. Через пару лет - снова недостача - 270т. Первый раз сказали платить 140 т. Сейчас тоже откуда то недостача по товару на складе - 140 т. На этот раз подруга перезвонила и попросила разобраться. Вот, разбираюсь. Но найти пока не могу - кто и что делал. ( Но не продавец, конечно) По базе типа числится 1 шт ( к примеру) а считали товар - его нет. Все проверил - и приход и расход по дням и докам... Да все идет. Остаток есть. Куда делся товар - ВОТ... не понятки. Прав у продавца кроме как кассир и менеджер - нету. Может сам начальник ( точнее ее сын) полазил? Ну .. не бывает так, что как ревизия - так кто то должен платить. Без комиссии и документов ревизии. Просто, на бумаге написали, что нет товара и заставляют продавца платить. Идти к прокурору - потерять работу. Мне хочется все же найти, как это они там считают. Через отчеты и пр. примочки - ну все норм. Потому что берется с рег. сведений. Хоть как не крути и не выбирай - результат тот же. Остается как то сравнить деньги по кассе и выручку по реализации... Хотя... что это даст? У кого есть предложения, мужики? Просто продавец и работу не хочет терять и не такая дура, чтобы брать с кассы или путаться с документами реализации. Пробовал выгрузить базу - так она поломанная. После ремонта чек базы некоторые таблицы  восстановлены не полностью. Может и реализация полетела какая из- за этого? спасибо, если кто ответит - что-же-блин-делать???

----------

istinnik (23.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019)

----------


## Lady_Evgeniya

Добрый вечер)
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать обработку по рассылке актов сверки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/837884/

Заранее спасибо)

----------


## ANA66

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/986415/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/907170/

----------


## koloboc74

Masik777  :::  Прям только на ум приходит надо смотреть доки Нач остатки , Корректировки всякие. Ну и восстановление ТА делать.

----------

Masik777 (10.07.2019)

----------


## Hermit_Fagot

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста, скачайте обработку "Звоним из «1С»"

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/292261/

----------


## uliana2017

можно повторить?

----------


## 2509kra

Бывает. Данные становятся некорректными. Причин очень много.  Мы кладовщикам и продавцам внушили(вбили)  раз в неделю для себя запрашивать срез данных по магазину/складу. Если видят расхождения между бумагами и 1с поднимают тревогу. Итог: крысу вычисляем быстро. Плюс сама 1с при проведении регламентных операций может зафигачить данные по формуле только одним программистам из 1с известной. Еженедельный контроль. Причем бумажный в том числе.

----------

Masik777 (25.08.2019)

----------


## 2509kra

Бывает. Данные становятся некорректными. Причин очень много.  Мы кладовщикам и продавцам внушили(вбили)  раз в неделю для себя запрашивать срез данных по магазину/складу. Если видят расхождения между бумагами и 1с поднимают тревогу. Итог: крысу вычисляем быстро. Плюс сама 1с при проведении регламентных операций может зафигачить данные по формуле только одним программистам из 1с известной. Еженедельный контроль. Причем бумажный в том числе.

----------


## dj-eva

Добрый день, делюсь обработкой с инфостарта: 1081688 Групповая обработка документов для ERP 2 https://yadi.sk/d/RTLIiycxGxvrmw


Ребят, давайте жить дружно. делитесь, пожалуйста, у кого что есть из нового...

----------

bboy2008 (09.07.2019), Fltr (09.07.2019), ikalichkin (09.07.2019), natik_82 (09.07.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), root7 (10.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), ZapMos (12.07.2019)

----------


## flab_r

Ежедневный срез остатков , на утро и на вечер и тогда вычислить можно кто ворует , и журнал регистрации смотрите , закрытие периуда 
Сверьте базы , архив на начало периуда когда это все началось и понедельный мониторинг , баз 10 поднимите

----------

Masik777 (10.07.2019)

----------


## portal12346

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/887794/ (из раздела нужен только счет на оплату) Заранее спасибо

----------


## portal12346

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/887794/ из раздела нужен счет на оплату

----------


## veraperev

Всем привет! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1004217/ или 1062773. 990003.1040349. Если нужна оплата, заплачу

----------


## Masik777

> Masik777  :::  Прям только на ум приходит надо смотреть доки Нач остатки , Корректировки всякие. Ну и восстановление ТА делать.


Спасибо, что ответили. Ну да, можно и так. Только журнала нет. Втихаря от шефа слил базу без журнала. Посмотреть не вариант. На другой базе журнал до 14 года. Кроме продавца лазил и тот умник ( сын шефа). Я как то по его просьбе ставил им примочку для автосервиса. Так потом мне передали, что этот умник ни секунды не отходил от моника и нервничал. Ну... не спроста же. Обычно все оставляют комп и не пялят , что и как делаю. значит очкует. А раз так - что то не в порядке. Уффф.. уже и моск сохнет. А найти все же нужно. Ребят, может кто по удаленке сможет глянуть на это творчество? Договоримся, думаю. Моих познаний уже не хватает. Честно.

----------


## Masik777

> Ежедневный срез остатков , на утро и на вечер и тогда вычислить можно кто ворует , и журнал регистрации смотрите , закрытие периуда 
> Сверьте базы , архив на начало периуда когда это все началось и понедельный мониторинг , баз 10 поднимите


Спасибо большое. Спрошу, делали ваще копии или нет. Потом отпишусь. Доступ к базе на уровне полных прав - есть только у одного. Ранее у них был "свой" программист. Как то ( по разговору) шеф сказал втихаря типа - "ну ты понял, что мне нужно.."  к чему относится фраза - понять можно по разному. но проблемка в том, что товар на складе в базе есть А по факту на полке - нету. Тут либо реализация пропала - тогда понятно, но деньги то НЕ считали, а тупо считали товар. И потом предъяву кинули. Бардак.. короче.

----------


## koloboc74

Masik777 : Посмотри в конфигураторе есть ли возможность интерактивного удаления документов реализация. И вообще желательно сравнить конфигурации на предмет косяков ну или вторжений

----------

Masik777 (10.07.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Бывает. Данные становятся некорректными. Причин очень много.  Мы кладовщикам и продавцам внушили(вбили)  раз в неделю для себя запрашивать срез данных по магазину/складу. Если видят расхождения между бумагами и 1с поднимают тревогу. Итог: крысу вычисляем быстро. Плюс сама 1с при проведении регламентных операций может зафигачить данные по формуле только одним программистам из 1с известной. Еженедельный контроль. Причем бумажный в том числе.


Спасибо. Да у них не такой уж огромный магазин. Торгуют запчастями. Z отчет снимают ежедневно. Все сходится норм. ( спрашивал у продавца) К конфе " интерактивное удаление" на Документ реализация - Интерактивная пометка на удаление НЕ стоит. Архив есть только на август 18г. А ревизия была в июне 19г. Скачаю журнал, посмотрю, лазил ли " Админ" с полными правами. Тетрадь и записи по продажам она не вела. Косяк. То, что там бардак и непонятные остатки - это и "умный сын шефа" знает. НО.. сказал, что ошибки товарного учета в 1С  - это еще и доказать нужно" Тем более, что НЕ кассу и деньги считают, а именно товар. На основании данных отчета. Во... блин!!! Типа - А ВОТ.... ТУТ НАПИСАНО ЧТО ЕСТЬ!, а пересчитали  - на складе НЕТУ. Типа не хватает. Платить нужно. хватает. Ну не бывает при честном отношении шефа к продавцу, чтобы постоянно, каждый год при ревизии НЕ хватало 200, 270, 140 тысяч. Хотя... о чем это я?? Какая честность.. Оборот маленький, прибыль  - тоже. А денег хочется. Вот и находят крайних..С....ки. Жаль, что УТ 10.3 Не пишет все типа "кейгена"... Запарился я искать..(( Конфа "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.12.3) Попробую еще сравнить. Накатил новую. Сравню со старой - их базой.

----------


## koloboc74

Может вам найти пример внедрения истории для объектов данных, если есть конечно доступ к конфе.

----------

Masik777 (10.07.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Может вам найти пример внедрения истории для объектов данных, если есть конечно доступ к конфе.


Спасибо. Можно будет и внедрить, когда никого не будет в магазине. НО.. на текущий момент что это даст, если на будущее только. Ведь при внедрении будет писать историю ПОСЛЕ, а не ДО. Сегодня возьму ЖР. Может там что найдется. Хотя... слабо верится. Базу (1Cv8.CD ) я забрал. Осталось стащить папку 1Cv8Log

----------


## Kuznets

> проблемка в том, что товар на складе в базе есть А по факту на полке - нету. Тут либо реализация пропала - тогда понятно, но деньги то НЕ считали, а тупо считали товар.


Могли просто продавать мимо кассы - запчасти довольно ходовой товар. То есть, с чеком - одна цена, а без чека - дешевле. Особенно - знакомым, особенно - автомастерам.

И что в таком случае покажет база? Ни-че-го, реализация просто не вводилась, товар брали с полки, а деньги клали в карман.

----------

Masik777 (15.07.2019)

----------


## Master1575

Всем привет! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/967812/ (Загрузка сведений для расчета по среднему из 2-НДФЛ и СЗВ-стаж) или/и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581127 (Загрузка сведений для расчета по среднему из 2-НДФЛ и РСВ-1). Заранее благодарю.

----------


## al_kon

Помогите, пожалуйста, с УПД (для БП 3.0.64-3.0.71+): http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449649/

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите, пожалуйста, с УПД (для БП 3.0.64-3.0.71+): http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449649/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2BRz/2Dd9DCH5j

----------

al_kon (11.07.2019), Masik777 (11.07.2019), natik_82 (11.07.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), Sei (14.07.2019), Sinistermirk (15.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (17.07.2019), Ukei (11.07.2019), Veronika123 (12.07.2019), ZapMos (12.07.2019), Маруся18 (31.07.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Могли просто продавать мимо кассы - запчасти довольно ходовой товар. То есть, с чеком - одна цена, а без чека - дешевле. Особенно - знакомым, особенно - автомастерам.
> 
> И что в таком случае покажет база? Ни-че-го, реализация просто не вводилась, товар брали с полки, а деньги клали в карман.


Спасибо. Ну да... согласен. Можно и так. Но по факту - зачем нужна " метал. щетка" за 35 руб., к примеру? Или еще какая то мелочь? Смысл? Если продавать без чека, то нужно типа весомее по сумме. Я думаю, что правильнее было бы не всякую мелочь считать, а взять тупо обороты и кассу. Ну и стоимостный остаток склада и полученный валовый доход. Ну как то так. Нужно думать, как сделать. Почему пишу?  Может у кого была такая практика. И как это решали? Продавец - мой друг, не станет напрягать меня в поисках истинны, заранее делая мою  работу напрасной. Да и не такая сильная в плане 1С. Да и прав менять что то в базе нету. Тем более знает и знала, что у них есть " свой программист". Ну и лично смотрящий за базой и пр ( сын шефа) говорил, что ничего не понимает - откуда ошибки. Значит знает и понимает, что бардак. Тем не менее - плати. А ошибки - нужно типа доказать. Вот я о чем. Другими словами:
 1. продавец тупо не разбирается в 1С ( это он отлично понял и знает) 
2. я умный, а попробуйте ка меня поймать
3. Они точно уверенны, что при отсутствии у нас работы - любая заплатит, не желая терять работу.
4. Если нет прибыли - нужно напрягать продавцов недостачей.( ну хоть что то..)
5. Странно то, почему всегда такие огромные сумму недостачи. ( не уверен, что мал-мальски умный продавец будет хапать по максимуму. Закон жизни учит иначе - помаленьку - но долго)
6. Ну и последнее - если они решили, что воруют - почему так долго не увольняю? Де логика? Прошлых уволили за 60 т. А тут в 4 раза больше и тишина. Одно давят - плати. 
7. Ничо не понимаю....

----------


## Odavid

Прекращайте оффтопить. Открывайте новую тему.

----------

Masik777 (15.07.2019), Sei (14.07.2019), SiMBaIrk (15.07.2019)

----------


## SiMBaIrk

Помогите, базомер для файловой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1083992/

и скрипт обновления на сервере 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1041193/

----------


## SiMBaIrk

Помогите, базомер для файловой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1083992/

и скрипт обновления на сервере 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1041193/

----------


## Taxes

Доброго всем дня и лета в целом :)
Найдется у кого-нибудь внешней печатной формы "Дополнительное соглашение" для ЗУП 3.1, документ "Кадровое перемещение". Возможно, черновик... Так неохота с ноля делать :) 
Спасибо

----------


## Taxes

Доброго всем дня и лета в целом :)
Найдется у кого-нибудь внешней печатной формы "Дополнительное соглашение" для ЗУП 3.1, документ "Кадровое перемещение". Возможно, черновик... Так неохота с ноля делать :) 
Спасибо

----------


## InvoDev

> Доброго всем дня и лета в целом :)
> Найдется у кого-нибудь внешней печатной формы "Дополнительное соглашение" для ЗУП 3.1, документ "Кадровое перемещение". Возможно, черновик... Так неохота с ноля делать :) 
> Спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/iCi6j      скачано откуда то) наверное работает))

----------

gdalt (17.07.2019), Shuravi74 (16.07.2019), tak_tak777 (17.07.2019), Ukei (15.07.2019), Veronika123 (17.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019)

----------


## Taxes

> https://dropmefiles.com/iCi6j      скачано откуда то) наверное работает))


Спасибо, добрый человек... Немного не то - это для документа "Совмещение"

----------


## InvoDev

> Спасибо, добрый человек... Немного не то - это для документа "Совмещение"


https://dropmefiles.com/muHNt    а это к кадровому переводу....

----------

bboy2008 (16.07.2019), garipova (15.07.2019), Kaniman (15.07.2019), natik_82 (15.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), Ukei (15.07.2019), Veronika123 (17.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019)

----------


## __irina

Может есть у добрых людей...) Приказ о назначении планового начисления для ЗУП 3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922073/

----------


## VorobNik

Добрый день!

Тут уже выкладывали, но ссылка не активна :(
Поделитесь, если у кого то есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/320815/ Инвентаризация расходов будущих периодов ИНВ-11 для БП 3.0

Спасибо!

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет пожалуйста скачайте http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/590378/ заранее спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> 
> Тут уже выкладывали, но ссылка не активна :(
> Поделитесь, если у кого то есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/320815/ Инвентаризация расходов будущих периодов ИНВ-11 для БП 3.0
> 
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3fvh/2gLdPqcc1

----------

666Rebel666 (16.07.2019), garipova (16.07.2019), Lady_Evgeniya (18.07.2019), natik_82 (17.07.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (17.07.2019), Ukei (16.07.2019), Veronika123 (17.07.2019), VorobNik (16.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019), Маруся18 (31.07.2019)

----------


## darminov

Добрый день.
Есть возможность скачать Подготовка к 1С:Специалист-консультант по бухгалтерии http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/923327/

----------


## -crawn-

Друзья!!! Очень нужна обработка для бух 3.0 Клиент банк СУФД (ФК) для Бух 3.0.epf. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/817219/

----------


## arza

Доброе утро.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1039634/. Спасибо

----------


## cmig

День добрый всем, уже был пару раз запрос здесь но так и не помогли, нужно это правило http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/802068/

----------


## Powel

Добрый день. 
Если не затруднит, возможно у кого-то есть обработка - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/912447/ 
Был бы очень благодарен.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. кто сможет выслать правила обмена КА1 или КА2 в БУХ 3.0

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/310433/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/311757/ кто сможет выложить. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Карпизо

Добрый день!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1027726/ поможете скачать?

----------


## zzz163

Добрый день! 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/834852/ 
помогите скачать, 
zzz163@yandex.ru

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день, кто нибудь скачивал себе такую обработку?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/

----------


## darminov

Есть вот такая http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969

https://dropmefiles.com/Fnjlj

----------

Powel (19.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019)

----------


## darminov

> Добрый день, кто нибудь скачивал себе такую обработку?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/


Есть вот такая http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969

https://dropmefiles.com/Fnjlj

----------

eesyb (19.07.2019), Powel (19.07.2019), sewell (18.07.2019), Shaldryn (19.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), Ukei (18.07.2019), Veronika123 (22.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019), СветаОнила (21.07.2019)

----------


## bercut0077

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283224/#slide-to-files. Спасибо

----------


## Shaldryn

> Есть вот такая http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/Fnjlj


и на этом спасибо большое

----------

flab_r (19.07.2019), guzai (01.08.2019), tak_tak777 (22.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019), Маруся18 (31.07.2019)

----------


## Taxes

Доброго всем дня. Никто не поделится ВПФ Трудовой договор для ЗУП 3.1, только чтобы вывод был в MS Word. Таких разработок полно, но все ссылки просрочены. Макет в любом случае под себя придется переделывать, но хотя бы в качестве шаблона :) 
Спасибо и приятных всем выходных...

----------


## bercut0077

Помогите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283224/#slide-to-files с вознаграждением от меня

----------


## flab_r

Доброго всем дня
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/311757/
Перенос данных КА 1.1 (УПП 1.3) => БП 3.0
Заранее спасибо ! если будут другие предложения то в личку

----------


## AnIr

Доброго дня! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/722665/.
Спасибо!

----------


## lawnm0werman

Добрый день! 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/565322/ есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## dmikds

Ребят, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197418/. Смотрю неделю назад выкладывали, но ссылка уже не доступна. Спасибо заранее

----------


## Kuznets

> Ребят, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197418/. Смотрю неделю назад выкладывали, но ссылка уже не доступна. Спасибо заранее


https://dropmefiles.com/bY5AJ

----------

dmikds (21.07.2019), Masik777 (21.07.2019), natik_82 (22.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), Ukei (20.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019), СветаОнила (21.07.2019)

----------


## al_kon

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, с "Загрузка из табличных документов (XLS, Excel и др.) в ЗУП 3.1": http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/910758/

----------


## melan1999

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, с Обработка для работы с функционалом Яндекс-диск из 1С
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/591989/

----------


## AliMualim

Помогите!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810949/

----------


## Kuznets

> Помогите!
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810949/


https://dropmefiles.com/njOIH

----------

666Rebel666 (21.07.2019), Fltr (22.07.2019), garipova (30.07.2019), natik_82 (22.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (22.07.2019), Ukei (22.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019)

----------


## dmikds

Большое спасибо!

----------


## morkow

Добрый день! Не мог бы кто-нибудь помочь с этой обработкой? Заранее благодарен)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/713482/

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой по пакетной отправке документов из 1С. Заранее благодарен!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/348894/

----------


## killermss

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1093370/

----------


## StoneGin

Всем доброго дня! Помогите скачать Ведомость по партиям товаров организаций с разбиением оборотов. УТ 11.4 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1000186/

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой:
Перенос справочников, остатков и документов_http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22235/

----------


## flab_r

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой:
> Перенос справочников, остатков и документов_http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22235/


но это для 77
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5CYP/SzfBqtowx

----------

garipova (30.07.2019), natik_82 (23.07.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (01.08.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019)

----------


## flab_r

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hrM/3UMj4kVcT

----------

pony95 (07.08.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019)

----------


## flab_r

> Ребят, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197418/. Смотрю неделю назад выкладывали, но ссылка уже не доступна. Спасибо заранее



https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hrM/3UMj4kVcT

----------

AnatoliyD (23.10.2019), garipova (30.07.2019), natik_82 (23.07.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (01.08.2019), Ukei (22.07.2019)

----------


## lawnm0werman

Добрый день!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/732047/ вот эта обработка интересует. Помогите, кто может.
Спасибо

----------


## flab_r

Доброго всем дня
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/311757/
КА 1.1 = > КА 2.4  перенос нужен , если есть у кого прошу скинуть !!!
Перенос данных КА 1.1 (УПП 1.3) => БП 3.0
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## lekhaplaton

Я тоже присоединюсь к Вашей просьбе, но она очень много денежек стоит и наврятли кто поделится.

----------


## mihail_mm

Приветствую, выручайте

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571876/

Спасибо!

----------


## alsoft2007

Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста обработка проверки заполнения контрагента 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/335976/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833372/
для УТ 10,3.
Спасибо.

----------


## artem31

[QUOTE=sudakov1;511921]


> Можно ещё пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293401/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/878C/GUG6dJyQo


Добрый день, Битая ссылка, возможно еще раз сбросить? Огромное спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

[QUOTE=artem31;546133]


> Добрый день, Битая ссылка, возможно еще раз сбросить? Огромное спасибо.


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293401/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3bBs/UVk3oit38

----------

Ajuice (09.08.2019), AnatoliyD (23.10.2019), bentim (27.07.2019), garipova (30.07.2019), gaus111 (24.07.2019), klad7777777 (24.07.2019), Masik777 (27.07.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), SLK01 (24.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), Ukei (25.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019), Маруся18 (31.07.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста обработка проверки заполнения контрагента 
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833372/
> для УТ 10,3.
> Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/33mt/4BfcPU5dz

----------

alsoft2007 (24.07.2019), garipova (30.07.2019), ildarus (29.07.2019), Masik777 (27.07.2019), natik_82 (24.07.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), SLK01 (24.07.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (01.08.2019), Ukei (25.07.2019), Veronika123 (24.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019)

----------


## Марокко

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать обработку 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1029970/
Спасибо!

----------


## Марокко

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать обработку 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1029970/
Спасибо!

----------


## pashagr

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать отчет
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1054560/

----------


## pashagr

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать материальный отчет
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1054560/
или может есть у кого похожий для БП 3.0
Очень надо
Спасибо.

----------


## Бахгалтер Юля

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1090112/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/966198/ (счет-фактура)
Можно либо тут ссылку прикрепить или на почту отправить: genriup440@gmail.com
Спасибо Большое

----------


## Бахгалтер Юля

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1090112/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/966198/ (счет-фактура)
Можно либо тут ссылку прикрепить или на почту отправить: genriup440@gmail.com
Спасибо Большое

----------


## tamatama

Привет может есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/973048/

----------


## gea81

Доброе время суток. Помогите скачать infostart.ru/public/1020222/

----------


## vasya2009

Привет всем! Помогите найти http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/930474/
Или что то подобное. Спасибо!!

----------


## Rusl23

Приветствую.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/822796/ или похожую обработку на формирование и рассылку актов сверок.
Спасибо.

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/544060/
Спасибо Большое

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/544060/
Спасибо Большое

----------


## samhein81

Добрый день! 
Пожалуйста, помогите  скачать: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408020/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/300263/
Спасибо!

----------


## samhein81

Добрый день! 
Пожалуйста, помогите  скачать: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408020/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/300263/
Спасибо!

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день! 
> Пожалуйста, помогите  скачать: 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408020/
> Спасибо!


Только эта, и то старенькая: https://dropmefiles.com/wK0r4

----------

darminov (29.07.2019), garipova (30.07.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), Svetlana_K (26.07.2019), tak_tak777 (01.08.2019), Ukei (27.07.2019), ZapMos (27.07.2019)

----------


## aleksei2002

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите скачать: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/300731/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1015047/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/250913/

----------


## Btt91

Ребят, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/364687/

----------


## HROMTAN

Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978893/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Alek-nn

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать или есть у кого нибудь???????????

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/360058/


Обработка 360058 "Уведомление клиентов о просроченной дебиторской задолженности по SMS и Email"

----------


## WantedVan

Здравствуйте! Помогите со скачиванием, заранее спасибо)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/351985/

----------


## WantedVan

Здравствуйте! Помогите со скачиванием, заранее спасибо)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/351985/

----------


## wazyp

Добрый день. Может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92259/ 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день. Может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92259/ 
> Заранее спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/UfvDs

----------

AnatoliyD (23.10.2019), garipova (30.07.2019), klad7777777 (30.07.2019), Masik777 (31.07.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), Svetlana_K (01.08.2019), t15-y (31.07.2019), tak_tak777 (01.08.2019), Ukei (29.07.2019), wazyp (29.07.2019), ZapMos (31.07.2019), Маруся18 (31.07.2019), Олмакс (31.07.2019)

----------


## hayksss

Добрый день,может поделитесь очень нежно,или если есть аналог этой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/840052/

----------


## hayksss

Добрый день,может поделитесь очень нежно,или если есть аналог этой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/840052/

----------


## hayksss

Добрый день,может поделитесь очень нужно,или если есть аналог этой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/840052/

----------


## ivan_petrov

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1099716/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## dj-eva

> Доброго всем дня
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/311757/
> КА 1.1 = > КА 2.4  перенос нужен , если есть у кого прошу скинуть !!!
> Перенос данных КА 1.1 (УПП 1.3) => БП 3.0
> Заранее спасибо !


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....0%9A%D0%90-2-4
Другие темы тоже можно было бы просматривать))))

----------

Svetlana_K (01.08.2019), tak_tak777 (01.08.2019)

----------


## Alek-nn

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать или есть у кого нибудь???????????

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/360058/


Обработка 360058 "Уведомление клиентов о просроченной дебиторской задолженности по SMS и Email"

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята помогите!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/91664/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/71643/
или что то подобное для бухгалтерия 7.7

----------


## dj-eva

Добрый день, кто то может этим поделиться? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1085831/

----------


## MrBlanki

Diadoc1C_UF_5_35_01
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9LBN%2Fum9t9mdnV

----------

666Rebel666 (30.07.2019), garipova (30.07.2019), gaus111 (31.07.2019), ikalichkin (30.07.2019), Masik777 (16.08.2019), Sinistermirk (31.07.2019), Svetlana_K (01.08.2019), Ukei (30.07.2019), ZapMos (31.07.2019), КотикЯ (30.07.2019)

----------


## smolen1

Доброго времени суток, помогите пожалуйста с отчетом http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/958139/ - Табель учета рабочего времени Т-13 (итоги по всем сотрудникам) ЗУП 3.1: 
Или Может быть есть у кого-нить Т-13 для ЗУП 3.1 (интересует вывод на печать и итоги по - "Выходным")
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## anicdot

Добрый день, раннее были ссылки, сейчас не работают.

Печать ценников помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640948/ Печать ценников с редактором макетов ценников для УТ 10.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842085/ Печать ценников и этикеток с возможностью выбора, добавления и изменения макетов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22115/ Печать ценников и этикеток
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104005/ Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/698664/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, раннее были ссылки, сейчас не работают.
> 
> Печать ценников помогите скачать 
> 
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22115/ Печать ценников и этикеток
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104005/ Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3pcK/2jmGpMxz1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3WUP/HwU4v4GUE

----------

666Rebel666 (30.07.2019), anicdot (30.07.2019), darminov (30.07.2019), garipova (30.07.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), natik_82 (19.08.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), SLK01 (31.07.2019), Svetlana_K (01.08.2019), tak_tak777 (01.08.2019), Ukei (30.07.2019), ZapMos (31.07.2019)

----------


## anicdot

Спасибо тебе!

----------


## Alek-nn

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать или есть у кого нибудь???????????

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/360058/


Обработка 360058 "Уведомление клиентов о просроченной дебиторской задолженности по SMS и Email"

----------


## itt5082

Доброе время суток народ может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1024037/ помогите скачать itt5082@mail.ru

----------


## itt5082

Народ тану, помогите кто нибудь век благодарен буду  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1024037/

----------


## Afftor

Ребята,помогите кто может- нужна обработка для выгрузки из ЗУП 3 в Бухгалтерию 2.0. Может есть у кого из этого? :blush:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/803699/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1056660/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1033423/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1006991/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/799351/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825080/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/611782/

----------


## __irina

Помогите, пожалуйста... Приказ о назначении планового начисления для ЗУП 3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922073/

----------


## itt5082

Уважаемые коллеги не ужели не у кого  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1024037/ нет ?

----------


## Alek-nn

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать или есть у кого нибудь???????????

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/360058/


Обработка 360058 "Уведомление клиентов о просроченной дебиторской задолженности по SMS и Email"

----------


## Ukei

> Ребята,помогите кто может- нужна обработка для выгрузки из ЗУП 3 в Бухгалтерию 2.0. Может есть у кого из этого? :blush:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/803699/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1056660/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1033423/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1006991/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/799351/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825080/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/611782/


 - В 1-м сообщении темы смотрели?

----------

tak_tak777 (07.08.2019)

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток! Очень нужно "Обновление ПФР, ФСС, НДФЛ 2019 года для ЗУП 2.5"

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/996507/

Организации срочно нужно сдать корректировочные для ПФР за 2016 и 2017 годы, в ЗуП 3.1 их быстро не вобьёшь
Заранее благодарен

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста с правилами
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561565/

----------


## von_de

Народ, помогите, пожалуйста, найти/скачать с инфостарта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1100176/

----------


## AliMualim

Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/728599/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/904670/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/531819/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/792802/
http://newexp.ru/public/1032291/
или что то подобное для Зуп 3.1

----------


## ЗигЗагмотозаг

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696618/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/540967/

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696618/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Rxia/mB2CFcxps

----------

Ankiss (19.08.2019), bentim (07.08.2019), darminov (01.08.2019), garipova (03.08.2019), gaus111 (05.08.2019), Masik777 (16.08.2019), MrBlanki (09.08.2019), pashagr (05.08.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), Svetlana_K (01.08.2019), Ukei (07.08.2019), ZapMos (05.08.2019), Алёныч (05.02.2020), ЗигЗагмотозаг (01.08.2019), Маруся18 (09.08.2019), СветаОнила (10.08.2019)

----------


## ЗигЗагмотозаг

Спасибо, а вторую можете ? Это с УПП не работает ((

----------


## ЗигЗагмотозаг

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/540967/

----------


## kosmos_live

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработками для взаимодействия с Телеграм.
Спасибо.

----------


## 4168509

Анализ субконто (БП 3.0, внешний отчет)  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334479/ Поделитесь кто может

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Народ кто может скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/923719/

----------


## KIA084

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1025424/. Можно что-нибудь похожее. 
Спасибо.

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
Прошу поспособствовать в поиске вот этого обмена: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1014513/
Заранее премного благодарен :)

----------


## prival

День добрый постояльцам)
если есть у кого возможность , нужна вот эта обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/936948/
на почту можно privalx@gmail.com или сюда
огромное спасибо)

----------


## Яшар

> 716371


продублируйте пожалуйста.

----------


## Яшар

помогите скачать очень нужно по работе 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1062059/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/profile/427452/ 
http://xn---1-6kca8bgsjrjhe.xn--p1ai/public/692732/

заранее благодарю

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с правилами
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561565/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> продублируйте пожалуйста.


716371

----------

4168509 (05.08.2019), Ajuice (09.08.2019), Masik777 (16.08.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), savchenkodenis (08.08.2019), Svetlana_K (05.08.2019), tak_tak777 (07.08.2019), Ukei (07.08.2019), ZapMos (05.08.2019), Маруся18 (09.08.2019), Яшар (11.08.2019)

----------


## itt5082

Всем доброе время суток может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/553628/ поделитесь колеги

----------


## kazaakovlg

Всем доброго времени суток помоги найти что ни то на подобие http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/291626/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/986061/

----------


## Afftor

День добрый! 
Помогите пожалуйста с выгрузками из ЗУПа 3.1 в Сбербанк заявок на открытие счетов, вот  это http://http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/725971/ или http://http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/916016/

----------


## alex601

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/ - Обработка "Мастер печатных форм v 3.0"
Почта axel611 @ ya.ru

----------


## al1961

помогите скачать очень нужно по работе 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1093084/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/profile/1033813/ 
Свертка ут 10.3
заранее благодарю

----------


## __irina

Добрый день! Может найдется? Для ЗУП форма Отгул
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/597812/

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/964947/ - Выгрузка контрагентов с контактной информацией в CSV файл (УПП 1.3)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/963583/ - Выгрузка номенклатуры с ценами в csv файл (ERP 2, КА 2, УТ 11)

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1070853/ - Выгрузка данных о продажах, закупках, остатках, клиентах и товарах в csv файлы (ERP 2, КА 2, УТ 11)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1040834/ - Выгрузка номенклатуры с ценой, остатками и свойствами (с отборами) в CSV (ERP 2, КА 2, УТ 11)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1032392/ - Выгрузка номенклатуры с ценой, остатками и свойствами (с отборами) в CSV (Розница 2.2)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/548090/ - Выгрузка номенклатуры в файл формата CSV с ценами и остатками

----------


## statik-87

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/887794/
Искал в теме так ни кто и не выложил
Можно на почту Statik-87@mail.ru

----------


## leov-001

Помогите скачать.

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1102431/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/858638/

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## tutu

Здравствуйте!
 Будьте так добры, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175587 
Спасибо!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646145/

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте!
>  Будьте так добры, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/175587 
> Спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/QzZ3f

----------

natik_82 (19.08.2019), pony95 (07.08.2019), sewell (08.08.2019), Svetlana_K (08.08.2019), tak_tak777 (10.08.2019), Ukei (07.08.2019), Veronika123 (12.08.2019), ZapMos (16.08.2019), Маруся18 (09.08.2019)

----------


## first_may

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пож скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646145/



Надо очень для БП 2.0. Отказываться от нее не хотят к сожалению.

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1090119/ - Акт сверки взаиморасчетов по партнеру. ERP 2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1060289/ - Акт сверки взаиморасчетов. УНФ 1.6
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/86308/ - Акт сверки взаиморасчетов для УТ11 (1С 8.2)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/84478/ - Акт сверки для УТ11

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/702547/ - Акт сверки взаиморасчетов по списку контрагентов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789394/ - Оборотно-сальдовая ведомость по счету (с актами сверки)

----------


## Wahrheit

Добрый день
помогите скачать Универсальный отчет для Альфа-авто. ред 4 и 5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/195349/
gilera@mail.ru

----------


## vitalikmv

Доброго времени суток, может у кого есть данная обработка (Печать непроведенных документов)
или может кто поможет скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/985753/

----------


## vitalikmv

Доброго времени суток еще раз, может у кого есть что то похожее (Создание и замена партнеров. Замена Неизвестного партнера в УТ 11)
или может кто поможет скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/843995/

----------


## Vasilev

Добрый день. Кто может помогите. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/?rate=1 
Очень классная штука.

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день. Кто может помогите. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/?rate=1 
> Очень классная штука.


https://dropmefiles.com/2E4CE

----------

Ajuice (09.08.2019), alex125it (09.08.2019), AlexanderTiger (09.08.2019), bentim (11.08.2019), garipova (11.08.2019), Kaniman (09.08.2019), m2200 (15.08.2019), Masik777 (16.08.2019), natik_82 (19.08.2019), pony95 (12.08.2019), SLK01 (09.08.2019), Svetlana_K (20.08.2019), tak_tak777 (19.08.2019), Ukei (09.08.2019), Vasilev (14.08.2019), Veronika123 (12.08.2019), vkbJerr (18.08.2019), ZapMos (16.08.2019), Маруся18 (09.08.2019)

----------


## strangedeath

Всем здоровья! Помогите скачать infostart.ru/public/346488/ или infostart.ru/public/619669/ или ещё какую чтобы почистить регистр сведений подчиненный за период e-m: strangedeath@yandex.ru

----------


## vitalikmv

Тот вопрос решил вот этой обработкой может кому поможет, выщимил отбором доки и заменил реквизиты принудительно! (Справочник выбираем контрагенты в отборе Рабочее наименование - содержит- неизвестныйпартнер) вот таким образом сделал

Заменил ИНН и Контрагента.

https://yadi.sk/d/4HiX0bLP0WrYTA

----------

garipova (11.08.2019), pony95 (12.08.2019), Svetlana_K (20.08.2019), tak_tak777 (19.08.2019), Ukei (09.08.2019), Veronika123 (12.08.2019), ZapMos (16.08.2019)

----------


## vitalikmv

> Доброго времени суток еще раз, может у кого есть что то похожее (Создание и замена партнеров. Замена Неизвестного партнера в УТ 11)
> или может кто поможет скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/843995/


Выше ответ на вот это))

----------


## vitalikmv

Помогите пожалуйста с печатью непроведенных документов))
или может кто поможет скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/985753/

----------


## MrBlanki

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/310433/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646145/

----------


## 666Rebel666

> https://dropmefiles.com/2E4CE


122215_Версия 1.9.20.rar
122215_Версия 1.9.21.zip

----------

bentim (11.08.2019), gaus111 (12.08.2019), Kaniman (12.08.2019), Kuznets (10.08.2019), Masik777 (16.08.2019), pony95 (12.08.2019), Svetlana_K (20.08.2019), tak_tak777 (10.08.2019), Ukei (10.08.2019), Маруся18 (16.08.2019), СветаОнила (10.08.2019)

----------


## pisankamg

Прошу помочь скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/459924/

----------


## Fltr

> Прошу помочь скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/459924/


Вы вообще ценник смотрели?

----------


## vrumbler

помогите,плиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/569128/
последняя версия 1.1

----------


## vrumbler

помогите,плиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/569128/
последняя версия 1.10

----------


## Яшар

> https://transfiles.ru/v7w3i


продублируте пожалуйста.

----------


## vova_l

Всем добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать:   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674348/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать:   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674348/


*674348.zip*

----------

4168509 (14.08.2019), dj-eva (13.08.2019), Fltr (12.08.2019), Kaniman (12.08.2019), Masik777 (16.08.2019), natik_82 (19.08.2019), pony95 (12.08.2019), Svetlana_K (20.08.2019), tak_tak777 (19.08.2019), Ukei (12.08.2019), vova_l (13.08.2019), ZapMos (16.08.2019)

----------


## Sam58

Все доброго дня. Если есть возможность скачайте кому не трудно, очень надо. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/94056/

----------


## timohabratan

Добрый день, нужен "Bank Data Converter" от компании CONTO уже поддерживает формат IBAN

----------


## Кима

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Карточкой СИЗ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100950/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Карточкой СИЗ 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/100950/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3zh8/5AoxyoaS3

----------

666Rebel666 (12.08.2019), Kaniman (12.08.2019), klad7777777 (12.08.2019), natik_82 (19.08.2019), pony95 (12.08.2019), Sei (14.08.2019), SLK01 (14.08.2019), Svetlana_K (13.08.2019), tak_tak777 (19.08.2019), Ukei (12.08.2019), vikruchkoff (13.08.2019), vkbJerr (18.08.2019), ZapMos (16.08.2019), Кима (12.08.2019)

----------


## Kuznets

> Все доброго дня. Если есть возможность скачайте кому не трудно, очень надо. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/94056/


https://dropmefiles.com/P39if

----------

666Rebel666 (12.08.2019), Fltr (12.08.2019), Kaniman (12.08.2019), klad7777777 (12.08.2019), Masik777 (16.08.2019), natik_82 (19.08.2019), pony95 (12.08.2019), Sam58 (14.08.2019), Sei (14.08.2019), Svetlana_K (13.08.2019), tak_tak777 (19.08.2019), Ukei (12.08.2019), Veronika123 (12.08.2019), vkbJerr (18.08.2019), ZapMos (16.08.2019)

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Может кто скачивал https://infostart.ru/public/609030/?detail=Y поделитесь пожалуйста, обработка для Штриха нужна. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vasya2009

Добрый день! Может у кого есть что похожее
https://infostart.ru/public/542444/

----------


## dj-eva

Добрый день, есть ли у кого в закромах для управляемых форм обработка Универсальная печать в Ворде. А то надо, а денег нету, купить... Поделитесь, кому не жалко...

----------


## Sam58

Спасибо тебе, добрый человек)

----------


## Taxes

Добрый день. Вопрос уже озвучивался, но остался без ответа.. Есть у кого решения для подготовки к Специалисту по ЗУП 3.1?
https://infostart.ru/public/715792/
Спасибо

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день! Может у кого есть Внешние отчеты по кадрам [УПП 1.3], именно по принятым и уволенным сотрудникам:
https://infostart.ru/public/395492/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Shuh121

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать:https://infostart.ru/public/1005187/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/668945/ стандартный для УТ 10,3 не видит драйвера при запуске 1С даже от имени администратора.

----------


## manoff

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой у кого естьhttps://infostart.ru/public/555733/

----------


## SilverHawk

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1105416/

----------


## ИВ№1

Поделитесь, пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/1108110/

----------


## turn123

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/552965/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать обработку для восстановления префиксов
https://infostart.ru/public/953590/

или может у кого есть что то подобное..

----------


## jul8851

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать универсальную загрузку 
https://infostart.ru/public/534301/?detail=Y

----------


## sin_krasnodar

УТ 10.3 - УТ 11 вроде вс типовое но не переносится использую обработку выгрузка из ут 11.4 может есть универсальная?? поделитесь ссылкой плиз

----------


## SERGEJ64

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать, пжл
https://infostart.ru/public/785801/

----------


## Intos

Здравствуйте.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/538465/

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте.
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/538465/


https://dropmefiles.com/gH3W7

----------

AlexanderTiger (19.08.2019), darminov (19.08.2019), Fltr (18.08.2019), garipova (21.08.2019), gnusmedved (19.08.2019), Intos (18.08.2019), Kaniman (19.08.2019), Masik777 (22.08.2019), natik_82 (19.08.2019), pony95 (19.08.2019), SLK01 (19.08.2019), Svetlana_K (20.08.2019), tak_tak777 (19.08.2019), turn123 (19.08.2019), Ukei (18.08.2019), vkbJerr (23.08.2019), ZapMos (24.08.2019), СветаОнила (19.08.2019)

----------


## gnusmedved

Здравствуйте! помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/803543/ или https://infostart.ru/public/703839/

----------


## Dimon2005

Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/421149/

----------


## Intos

Добрый день, всем. помогите скачать 2 файлика

https://infostart.ru/public/537905

----------


## Алёныч

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/649687/ ЗУП.3 Взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками. Бухгалтерское сальдо.

Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Алёныч

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/649687/ ЗУП.3 Взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками. Бухгалтерское сальдо.

Для сравнения сальдо по ЗУП.3 и счетом 70, что -то похожее если есть, поделитесь.

Заранее благодарна!

----------


## ЭруланСадабаев

Всем доброго дня... поделитесь пожалуйста, помогите Добрые люди!!!
http://catalog.stavanalit.ru/public/674230/
ФОРМА уведомление о прекращении трудового договора или с иностранным гражданином Приложение №14 к приказу МВД от 10.01.2018  №11

----------


## ЭруланСадабаев

Всем доброго дня... поделитесь пожалуйста, помогите Добрые люди!!!
http://catalog.stavanalit.ru/public/674230/
ФОРМА уведомление о прекращении трудового договора или с иностранным гражданином Приложение №14 к приказу МВД от 10.01.2018  №11

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/99353/ попробую модифицировать для Альфа Авто.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## czech711

добрый день, скачайте пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/60833/?detail=Y
её нету в выложенных обработках

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/99353/ попробую модифицировать для Альфа Авто.
> Заранее спасибо!


Есть для Бухни 2.0. Может подойдут (работают на релизе 66.83)
https://dropmefiles.com/qqcIj

----------

natik_82 (22.08.2019), pony95 (21.08.2019), Svetlana_K (21.08.2019), tserj4 (21.08.2019), Ukei (22.08.2019), ZapMos (24.08.2019)

----------


## Snigl

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/711302/
https://infostart.ru/public/297325/
Спасибо!

----------


## Redl1ne29

Добрый день, скачайте пожалуйста обработку
https://infostart.ru/public/256381/
Спасибо.

----------


## JuliaD

Добрый день! Прошу помощи в скачивании обработки
https://infostart.ru/public/523980/
Заранее благодарю

----------


## JuliaD

Добрый день! Прошу помощи в скачивании обработки
https://infostart.ru/public/523980/
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день! Прошу помощи в скачивании обработки
> https://infostart.ru/public/523980/
> Заранее благодарю


https://dropmefiles.com/jzFVn

----------

666Rebel666 (21.08.2019), bentim (26.08.2019), dj-eva (22.08.2019), garipova (21.08.2019), klad7777777 (22.08.2019), Masik777 (22.08.2019), natik_82 (22.08.2019), pony95 (21.08.2019), savchenkodenis (22.08.2019), Svetlana_K (21.08.2019), tak_tak777 (02.09.2019), Ukei (22.08.2019), Veronika123 (02.09.2019), vkbJerr (23.08.2019), ZapMos (24.08.2019)

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/270860/ Предопределенный реквизит съехал, надо перенастроить на старый.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ser_ros

день добрый!

И если возможно то и мне такое надо. Банк говорит это ваши проблемы. Расчитаюсь.

----------


## ser_ros

> день добрый!
> 
> И если возможно то и мне такое надо. Банк говорит это ваши проблемы. Расчитаюсь.


arkomes_v1.epf 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1060424/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/270860/ Предопределенный реквизит съехал, надо перенастроить на старый.
> Заранее спасибо.


Именно такой нет, но есть другие:
https://dropmefiles.com/NDQKb

----------

garipova (21.08.2019), Kaniman (22.08.2019), Masik777 (22.08.2019), natik_82 (22.08.2019), pony95 (22.08.2019), ruboard2022 (21.09.2022), SLK01 (23.08.2019), tserj4 (22.08.2019), Ukei (22.08.2019), ZapMos (24.08.2019)

----------


## ser_ros

Добрый вечер! Помогите пж. В долгу не останусь. Надо arkomes_v1.epf или Публикация № 1060424.  ser_ros@mail.ru

----------


## Masik777

Доброго всем дня! Очень понадобилась обработка Выгрузка ( загрузка) из УТ10.2 в БП 2.0 Есть демка, но переносит только номеклатуру , контрагенты и реализацию. Если у кого есть, ребят, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Или что то подобное. Редакция 10.3 (10.3.33.1) БП - редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.82) Огромное СПАСИБО, кто поможет. Или на почту maxnal@list.ru
Отставить! Цена обработки у кого то 4800, а есть и 10.000т. Понял, что никто не выложит.

----------


## Иван567

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1102753/ .
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## lawnm0werman

Добрый день, камрады.
Будьте добры, поделитесь готовым решением https://infostart.ru/public/565322/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## darminov

Добрый день. Помогите скачать обработку "Внесение и выдача денежных средств в ККМ" 
https://infostart.ru/public/645094/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Сообщение от Masik777
> 
> 
> Доброго всем дня! Очень понадобилась обработка Выгрузка ( загрузка) из УТ10.2 в БП 2.0 Есть демка, но переносит только номеклатуру , контрагенты и реализацию. Если у кого есть, ребят, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Или что то подобное. Редакция 10.3 (10.3.33.1) БП - редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.82) Огромное СПАСИБО, кто поможет. Или на почту maxnal@list.ru
> Отставить! Цена обработки у кого то 4800, а есть и 10.000т. Понял, что никто не выложит.
> 
> 
> Есть типовой обмен УТ 10.3 - БП 2.0
> https://its.1c.ru/db/metod81#content:2968:hdoc


Типовой вряд ли сработает. Очень релизы разнятся по времени (УТ аж 2015 года). Надо УТ обновить до релиза 10.3.55.*. Либо подготовить правила в КД и воспользоваться стандартной обработкой "Универсальный обмен данными XML".

----------

Masik777 (25.08.2019)

----------


## vovaii

Добрый день! Люди добрые помогите скачать......готов даже купить только по дешевле....
https://infostart.ru/public/794810/

----------


## kvartal188

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой:
https://infostart.ru/public/795225/

----------


## Samuel Colt

Доброго времени суток!
Скачайте пожалуйста обработку https://infostart.ru/public/568088/

----------


## igor_is

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой:http://infostart.4d.by/public/369428/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой:http://infostart.4d.by/public/369428/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HSix/YaNqAycnj

----------

4168509 (25.08.2019), bboy2008 (25.08.2019), igor_is (24.08.2019), Kaniman (23.08.2019), klad7777777 (26.08.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), SLK01 (26.08.2019), tak_tak777 (02.09.2019), Ukei (24.08.2019), ZapMos (24.08.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Подправил.http://depositfiles.com/files/t8w1ryuyh


Продублируйте, пожалуйста. Тоже понадобилась. Спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

> Есть типовой обмен УТ 10.3 - БП 2.0
> https://its.1c.ru/db/metod81#content:2968:hdoc


Спасибо. ДА, можно и так, как Вы посоветовали. Просто хотелось бы по быстрому. А настраивать типичный пока не пробовал. И еще ни разу не делал, если честно. Вот и ищу.. что по проще))

----------


## qweqweqwe

Добрый день!
Прошу помощи с обработкой: 
https://infostart.ru/public/871058/ Загрузка данных в документ Поступления и Реализация из Microsoft Excel (БП 3.0)

----------


## gematogen

Добрый день.

Прошу помощи. Нужна ведомость по взаиморасчетам для Бух 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/689602/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/689602/

Спасибо.

----------


## gematogen

https://infostart.ru/public/409590/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.
> 
> Прошу помощи. Нужна ведомость по взаиморасчетам для Бух 3.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/689602/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/689602/
> 
> Спасибо.


Есть другая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rCcb/4VQUY3L81

----------

inems (26.08.2019), Kaniman (26.08.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), natik_82 (26.08.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (02.09.2019), Ukei (26.08.2019), Veronika123 (02.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## JBoy

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1100473/ очень нужно

----------


## Viger

добрый день, очень понадобились печатные формы для ERP 2.4 от поставщика для поступления. УПД, Торг-12, СФ, ТН.
https://infostart.ru/public/591457/ - УПД, Торг-12,СФ
https://infostart.ru/public/722196/ - это для БП 3.0, но подойдет под ERP с доработкой.
Если у кого есть возможность скачайте пожалуйста.

----------


## Kuznets

> помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1100473/ очень нужно


Что скачать? Это *статья*, там нет файлов для скачивания!

----------


## tavedo

есть готовое решение https://softonit.ru/bitrix/redirect....ervissmsru.epf

----------

pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (02.09.2019), Veronika123 (02.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## pylsar

Добрый день. Помоги скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1098109/
для УТ11 и/или Бухгалтерии 3
Спасибо!

----------


## Nail_

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста отработкой Пакетное удаление помеченных объектов, может у кого есть. Ссылка на сборке не активна
https://infostart.ru/public/121075/

----------


## Маруся18

Добрый день! Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/811219/ 
Спасибо!

----------


## PandoraBox

Добрый день! 

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/907981/ 
Загрузка продаж торговых автоматов из онлайн-мониторинга Unicum

Спасибо.

----------


## Иван567

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/568830/  Автоматическое отключение сеансов на сервере 8.3 (управляемые формы).
Спасибо.

----------


## infoluch55

https://infostart.ru/public/174375/ у кого-нибудь найдется? Заранее благодарю. 
infoluch55@gmail.com

----------


## infoluch55

> https://infostart.ru/public/174375/ у кого-нибудь найдется? Заранее благодарю. 
> infoluch55@gmail.com


Эту нашел в unibytes, вот этой там нет, если у кого есть, отправьте, пожалуйста. 

https://infostart.ru/public/545864/

----------


## s_newbi

Помоги скачать, пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/822796/

----------


## vitalikmv

Всем доброго дня, может у кого есть такая обработка?

https://infostart.ru/public/639443/

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/811219/ 
> Спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/CCguJ

----------

666Rebel666 (27.08.2019), GrAn59 (27.08.2019), ikalichkin (27.08.2019), klad7777777 (28.08.2019), klaus38 (01.09.2019), kosmos_live (30.08.2019), Lantra (27.08.2019), Mongol (04.09.2019), natik_82 (28.08.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), SLK01 (29.08.2019), tak_tak777 (02.09.2019), Ukei (28.08.2019), Veronika123 (02.09.2019), БухТатьяна (28.08.2019), Маруся18 (27.08.2019)

----------


## mariox

Добрый день.
Просьба скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1050970/

----------


## acces969

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать Анализатор сложных запросов (infostart.ru/public/617990/). Спасибо

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать Анализатор сложных запросов (infostart.ru/public/617990/). Спасибо


Только старая версия 0.3: https://dropmefiles.com/1nB6w

----------

acces969 (29.08.2019), darminov (28.08.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), SLK01 (29.08.2019), tak_tak777 (02.09.2019), Ukei (28.08.2019), Маруся18 (05.09.2019)

----------


## dzianis.puhach

Добрый день, буду признателен за помощь в скачивании лайт-версии: 

https://infostart.ru/public/684586

Заранее спасибо)

----------


## pmb

Добрый день. Поделитесь обработкой для работы с Диадоком. Неважно обычные формы или управляемые.

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток. Необходима Внешняя обработка для ЗУП 3.1 для выгрузки данных в бухгалтерию 2.0. https://infostart.ru/public/960549/ - или что-нибудь подобное.

----------


## Fltr

> Доброго времени суток. Необходима Внешняя обработка для ЗУП 3.1 для выгрузки данных в бухгалтерию 2.0. https://infostart.ru/public/960549/ - или что-нибудь подобное.


Есть Такая
https://infostart.ru/public/790519/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5P2e/2Veuhixt3

----------

Kaniman (29.08.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (02.09.2019), Ukei (30.08.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), Маруся18 (05.09.2019)

----------


## eli7ey

Прошу перезалейте пожалуйста Обработку "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)" и дайте ссылочку.
Очень нужна для корректировок в базе.

----------


## eli7ey

> 359844


Прошу перезалейте пожалуйста Обработку "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)" и дайте ссылочку.
Очень нужна для корректировок в базе.

----------


## collezioni

помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/205026/   Движение товаров по складу в разрезе документов для УТ10

----------


## Kuznets

> Прошу перезалейте пожалуйста Обработку "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)" и дайте ссылочку.
> Очень нужна для корректировок в базе.


https://dropmefiles.com/owrB3

----------

eli7ey (02.09.2019), Kaniman (29.08.2019), kozavva (10.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (02.09.2019), Ukei (30.08.2019), Veronika123 (02.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), Маруся18 (05.09.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Доброго времени суток. Необходима Внешняя обработка для ЗУП 3.1 для выгрузки данных в бухгалтерию 2.0. https://infostart.ru/public/960549/ - или что-нибудь подобное.


Есть Такая
https://infostart.ru/public/790519/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5P2e/2Veuhixt3

----------

eesyb (30.08.2019), guzai (09.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (02.09.2019), Ukei (30.08.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## Изарий

Ребзя привет) помогите пожалуйста очень надо достать)) буду благодарен) https://infostart.ru/public/926752/

----------


## k1mn

Всем привет! Помогите скачать этот отчет https://infostart.ru/public/781595/ Отчет по среднему чеку в торговле УТ 11; КА 2. Скину вознаграждение на телефон или на карту! Можно на почту писать 679494@mail.ru

----------


## eesyb

> Есть Такая
> https://infostart.ru/public/790519/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5P2e/2Veuhixt3


Спасибо!

----------

pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (02.09.2019)

----------


## Snigl

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть такая внешняя печатная форма "Ведомость выдачи материальных ценностей на нужды учреждения" (ф. 0504210), ред. 52н (1С: БГУ 1.0)
https://infostart.ru/public/630156/

----------


## NeoRu8

Доброе!
Нужна обработка Акт об оказании услуг
ссылка на неё https://infostart.ru/public/1108620/

----------


## fineru

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Правила переноса зарплаты из ЗУП 3.0 в Бухгалтерию 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/397545/. Ссылка http://dropmefiles.com/B4lJR более не актуальна.

----------


## Kuznets

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> Правила переноса зарплаты из ЗУП 3.0 в Бухгалтерию 2.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/397545/. Ссылка http://dropmefiles.com/B4lJR более не актуальна.


https://dropmefiles.com/AEpod

----------

fineru (26.09.2019), Kaniman (30.08.2019), natik_82 (03.09.2019), tak_tak777 (02.09.2019), Ukei (30.08.2019), Маруся18 (05.09.2019)

----------


## gurskij

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/648264/
Определение размера базы данных 1С с разбивкой по объектам метаданных (обычная и управляемая форма)

----------


## GUDMAN

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/504860/
Нужна версия 1.4
или возможный аналог
https://infostart.ru/public/1007461/

----------


## lenaonly

Добрый день! Есть ли у кого справочка по зарплате сотрудников для ЗУП 3.1 по видам начислений?

----------


## eli7ey

Помогите пожалуйста скачать - https://infostart.ru/public/200001/

----------


## eli7ey

> https://dropmefiles.com/owrB3


Спасибо большое!

----------

guzai (09.09.2019), kozavva (10.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019)

----------


## Shaldryn

Парни, поделитесь пожалуйста консолью запросов на УФ с возможностью передавать ТЗ в параметр? Например типа такой https://infostart.ru/public/335504/ или аналогичной

----------


## olegon85

https://dropmefiles.com/5Ch1p

----------


## olegon85

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/648264/
> Определение размера базы данных 1С с разбивкой по объектам метаданных (обычная и управляемая форма)


https://dropmefiles.com/5Ch1p

----------

darminov (02.09.2019), Fltr (02.09.2019), gurskij (02.09.2019), Kaniman (02.09.2019), natik_82 (03.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), Ukei (02.09.2019), Veronika123 (02.09.2019), Маруся18 (05.09.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Парни, поделитесь пожалуйста консолью запросов на УФ с возможностью передавать ТЗ в параметр? Например типа такой https://infostart.ru/public/335504/ или аналогичной


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HFyh/NUn2sfvLi

----------

gurskij (07.10.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), Mongol (04.09.2019), natik_82 (03.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), Shaldryn (02.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), Ukei (02.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), _kr0t_ (03.09.2019), Маруся18 (05.09.2019)

----------


## eli7ey

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать - https://infostart.ru/public/200001/


Выручайте, очень нужна обработка для корректировки записей регистров бух.учета на УФ.
Заранее примного благодарен!!!

----------


## Fltr

> Выручайте, очень нужна обработка для корректировки записей регистров бух.учета на УФ.
> Заранее примного благодарен!!!


Tcnm nfrfz
https://infostart.ru/public/619741/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ejy/3seAMKFZC

----------

eli7ey (02.09.2019), gurskij (07.10.2019), Kaniman (02.09.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), Mongol (04.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), Ukei (02.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## eli7ey

> Tcnm nfrfz
> https://infostart.ru/public/619741/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ejy/3seAMKFZC


Спасибо вам большое за содействие, но эта обработка не поддерживает настройку отборов и в ней почему-то в самой таблице с движениями совершенно не отображаются данные по Субконто № 1, 2 и 3, которые мне нужно редактировать.
В идеале мне необходимо отбирать записи по регистру бух.учета сразу с 3-я отборами:
1. по счету Дт;
2. по счету Кт;
3. по Субконто N (в зависимости от ситуации - ДТ или КТ, № 1 или 2 или 3)

----------

tak_tak777 (10.09.2019)

----------


## eli7ey

> Спасибо вам большое за содействие, но эта обработка не поддерживает настройку отборов и в ней почему-то в самой таблице с движениями совершенно не отображаются данные по Субконто № 1, 2 и 3, которые мне нужно редактировать.
> В идеале мне необходимо отбирать записи по регистру бух.учета сразу с 3-я отборами:
> 1. по счету Дт;
> 2. по счету Кт;
> 3. по Субконто N (в зависимости от ситуации - ДТ или КТ, № 1 или 2 или 3)


И поэтому обработка "Групповая корректировка записей регистров (Управляемое приложение)" - https://infostart.ru/public/200001/ как раз то, что необходимо для этих задач.

Кто богат, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## itt5082

Доброе время суток, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1021051/, заранее спасибо

----------


## ks3000

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/535969/
Конструктор внешних печатных форм NEW beta (обычные и управляемые приложения!)
Спасибо.

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> https://infostart.ru/public/535969/
> Конструктор внешних печатных форм NEW beta (обычные и управляемые приложения!)
> Спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/b1XS7

----------

4168509 (03.09.2019), 666Rebel666 (03.09.2019), dj-eva (03.09.2019), eesyb (04.09.2019), gaus111 (05.09.2019), gdalt (03.09.2019), guzai (09.09.2019), Kaniman (03.09.2019), klad7777777 (04.09.2019), ks3000 (03.09.2019), Mongol (04.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), RedCat77 (09.09.2019), repz83 (03.09.2019), SergAl (04.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), Ukei (03.09.2019), Veronika123 (05.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), Маруся18 (05.09.2019)

----------


## gdalt

Здравствуйте!
Будьте добры, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/119683/

или аналогичную для поиска и удаления неиспользуемых объектов по УФ

Благодарю!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте!
> Будьте добры, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/119683/
> 
> или аналогичную для поиска и удаления неиспользуемых объектов по УФ
> 
> Благодарю!


119683

----------

gaus111 (05.09.2019), guzai (09.09.2019), Kaniman (04.09.2019), klad7777777 (04.09.2019), natik_82 (04.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), Ukei (05.09.2019), Veronika123 (05.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

ошибочный двойной пост, del

----------


## triviumfan

Вдруг кому пригодится новая консоль запросов (https://infostart.ru/public/835718/):
https://yadi.sk/d/qNVPjRtaOqwvXA

----------

666Rebel666 (04.09.2019), Gerry (23.09.2019), gurskij (07.10.2019), guzai (09.09.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), olegon85 (11.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Вдруг кому пригодится новая консоль запросов (https://infostart.ru/public/835718/):
> https://yadi.sk/d/qNVPjRtaOqwvXA


а почему размер не совпадает, хотя версии одинаковые? у вас 628,46Kb, а в публикации 625,79Kb

----------

pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## triviumfan

> а почему размер не совпадает, хотя версии одинаковые? у вас 628,46Kb, а в публикации 625,79Kb


Без понятия. Кстати, минус в том, что требуется режим совместимости высокий. Так-что толку от неё не много.

----------


## facepeeler

Помогите, пжст, с обработкой "Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная" версии 8.3.7.3
https://infostart.ru/public/335504
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## eli7ey

> Помогите, пжст, с обработкой "Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная" версии 8.3.7.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/335504
> Заранее спасибо!


Есть только:
8.3.3.0 - https://turbo.to/bgifhjvjku4s.html
8.3.5.1 - https://turbo.to/is7l5fbcn1gk.html
8.3.7.2 - https://turbo.to/xbg1kzmqe9uy.html

----------

guzai (09.09.2019), RedCat77 (09.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## natik_82

https://turbo.to/9atxut6sqbgh.html

----------


## natik_82

> Помогите, пжст, с обработкой "Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная" версии 8.3.7.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/335504
> Заранее спасибо!


https://turbo.to/9atxut6sqbgh.html

----------

Kaniman (05.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), Ukei (05.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## facepeeler

Спасибо, но тут тоже только старые версии.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Есть только:
> 8.3.7.2 - https://turbo.to/xbg1kzmqe9uy.html


это у вас походу версия 8.3.7.1

----------


## AKR00B

> https://dropmefiles.com/r3tan


А можно повторить? Срок хранения закончился.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/567884/ Т-13 с ночными часами.

Всем привет ! Можете кто нибудь продублировать?

----------


## Victorbiz

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/792296/
Моя почта victorbiz@yandex.ru

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> А можно повторить? Срок хранения закончился.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/567884/ Т-13 с ночными часами.
> 
> Всем привет ! Можете кто нибудь продублировать?


567884

----------

AKR00B (06.09.2019), guzai (18.09.2019), Klen2005 (11.09.2019), Merlin1975 (06.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), Ukei (05.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## viktor.cherepo

Всем привет, можете поделиться актуальной обработкой для Контур Диадок 8.3 УФ
Заранее спасибо!
admin@sisadmin.info

----------


## geldar

> https://transfiles.ru/iexv1


повторите пож

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> повторите пож


Что там было?

----------


## borodаn

> Что там было?


Там было 619741. Можно на малюсенькую кнопочку, которая сразу после текста "Сообщение от GrayCat" нажать - откроется цитируемое сообщение (https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....238#post534238)

----------


## Fltr

> Там было 619741. Можно на малюсенькую кнопочку, которая сразу после текста "Сообщение от GrayCat" нажать - откроется цитируемое сообщение (https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....238#post534238)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ejy/3seAMKFZC

----------

AKR00B (06.09.2019), geldar (07.09.2019), maka_orel (26.03.2020), pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), Ukei (06.09.2019), Veronika123 (13.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## AKR00B

Ребят всем привет! Помогите поалуйста, может у кого нибудь есть нечто подобное? 

Распознавание штрих-кода из картинки jpg (jpeg)
https://infostart.ru/public/454988/

Распознавание штрих-кода картинки ZXing (java)
https://infostart.ru/public/877003/

----------


## makcbol

Всем привет! 
помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/819540/

----------


## volk123456789

Добрый день.
помогите найти Чистка базы 8,3

----------


## facepeeler

Приветствую.
Есть у кого-нибудь свежая версия?
Обработка для тестирования внешних печатных форм
https://infostart.ru/public/73691

----------

Заяц (06.09.2019)

----------


## Заяц

у меня есть эта обработка редакции 1.3.2. На инфостарте свежее, но моя вроди работает.

Если хочеш скажи мыло я пришлю)

----------


## AKR00B

Всех с пятницей друзья! Если у кого нибудь есть возможность скачайте пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/917833/

----------


## Заяц

Но просьбу - по возможности поделиться последней редакцией (1.3.7 на онфостарте) поддерживаю))))

----------


## VorobNik

Добрый день!

Может у кого-то есть или кто-нибудь может скачать https://infostart.ru/public/524835/ ?

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## borodаn

> Может у кого-то есть или кто-нибудь может скачать https://infostart.ru/public/524835/ ?


https://dropmefiles.com/umaUt

----------

666Rebel666 (06.09.2019), eesyb (09.09.2019), Fltr (07.09.2019), ikalichkin (07.09.2019), natik_82 (09.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), Ukei (06.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), zaq12 (16.09.2019), Маруся18 (11.09.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветствую.
> Есть у кого-нибудь свежая версия?
> Обработка для тестирования внешних печатных форм
> https://infostart.ru/public/73691


Очень старая, версия 1.2.3:  *СКАЧАТЬ*




> у меня есть эта обработка редакции 1.3.2. На инфостарте свежее, но моя вроди работает.
> Если хочеш скажи мыло я пришлю)


*Заяц*, лучше один раз увидеть... Можно выложить в теме?

----------

natik_82 (09.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Приветствую.
> Есть у кого-нибудь свежая версия?
> Обработка для тестирования внешних печатных форм
> https://infostart.ru/public/73691


73691 (версия 1.3.5)

----------

666Rebel666 (07.09.2019), AKR00B (09.09.2019), AlexanderTiger (09.09.2019), borodаn (13.09.2019), dj-eva (19.09.2019), eesyb (09.09.2019), gdalt (23.09.2019), ikalichkin (08.09.2019), Kaniman (09.09.2019), Lantra (18.09.2019), mixperez (11.09.2019), natik_82 (09.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), progbuh (10.09.2019), RedCat77 (09.09.2019), SergAl (09.09.2019), SLK01 (16.09.2019), tak_tak777 (10.09.2019), Ukei (07.09.2019), Veronika123 (13.09.2019), VUN (07.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), Маруся18 (11.09.2019), ольха (09.09.2019)

----------


## ольха

Добрый день.
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/880915/
Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/378334/
Спасибо!

----------


## 2job

привет, не осталось https://infostart.ru/public/167865/ ?

----------


## stiche

Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/945006/
Спасибо

----------


## RedCat77

> https://turbo.to/9atxut6sqbgh.html


Не скачивается. Повторите, ПЛЗ

----------


## facepeeler

73691
Обработка для тестирования внешних печатных форм 1.3.7.

Покупал за свои деньги, спасибо можно сказать по реквизитам в профиле.

----------

666Rebel666 (10.09.2019), AKR00B (10.09.2019), AnatoliyD (23.10.2019), anluca (01.10.2019), balazko (12.09.2019), dj-eva (19.09.2019), Egor5130 (19.09.2019), gdalt (23.09.2019), guzai (18.09.2019), ikalichkin (09.09.2019), Kaniman (09.09.2019), klaus38 (14.09.2019), labazhenova (05.11.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), mixperez (11.09.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), progr21 (10.09.2019), seaeagle (09.09.2019), sewell (10.09.2019), SLK01 (16.09.2019), sysop168 (16.09.2019), Ukei (10.09.2019), vlad86 (14.10.2020), ZapMos (17.09.2019), zaq12 (16.09.2019), Маруся18 (11.09.2019)

----------


## AcID_x86

Приветствую!
Прошу помощи скачать обработку импорта банковских выписок для БП Беларуси 2.1
https://infostart.ru/public/924575/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Rusfin01

Добрый вечер всем! Буду очень признателен, если у кого-то есть. https://infostart.ru/public/537462/ 
Большое спасибо;)

----------


## Klen2005

https://infostart.ru/public/1016949/#slide-to-files
http://infostart.questa.ru/public/921205/
Прошу скачать у кого есть возможность. Спасибо.

----------


## Изарий

Доброго времени суток уважаемые) Если не трудно, можете поделиться данным файликом https://infostart.ru/public/926752/ ? Буду чрезмерно благодарен)

----------


## mixperez

Всем привет! 

Помогите скачать - Отчет Роли Пользователей по Объектам

https://infostart.ru/public/248401/

Или может у кого есть что то похожее

----------


## logdog

Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1121271/ ?
Необязательность заполнения email при вводе контрагента (партнера) для 1С:УТ 11.4

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день , помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1120043/

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день всем! Буду очень признателен, если у кого-то есть. 
Внешняя обработка журнала регистрации по любому объекту конфигурации:https://infostart.ru/public/531842/
Или может у кого есть что то похожее

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день! Буду очень признателен, если у кого-то есть. https://infostart.ru/public/967806/
Большое спасибо!

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день! Буду очень признателен, если у кого-то есть. https://infostart.ru/public/967806/
Большое спасибо!

----------


## pauls84

Здравствуйте. может кто нибудь поделиться https://infostart.ru/public/359844/

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте. может кто нибудь поделиться https://infostart.ru/public/359844/


https://dropmefiles.com/g7eRw

----------

666Rebel666 (13.09.2019), AKR00B (13.09.2019), eesyb (13.09.2019), gdalt (23.09.2019), guzai (18.09.2019), Kaniman (13.09.2019), klad7777777 (13.09.2019), klaus38 (14.09.2019), Masik777 (19.09.2019), pauls84 (13.09.2019), pony95 (15.09.2019), Ukei (12.09.2019), Veronika123 (13.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), zaq12 (16.09.2019), Маруся18 (14.09.2019)

----------


## shaykhelov

приветствую!
возможно выложить снова быстрый поиск и удаление дублей? https://infostart.ru/public/127859/
буду благодарен.

----------


## Kuznets

> приветствую!
> возможно выложить снова быстрый поиск и удаление дублей? https://infostart.ru/public/127859/
> буду благодарен.


https://dropmefiles.com/W6PLi

----------

666Rebel666 (13.09.2019), AKR00B (13.09.2019), dj-eva (19.09.2019), gdalt (23.09.2019), Kaniman (13.09.2019), Masik777 (19.09.2019), natik_82 (16.09.2019), pony95 (15.09.2019), savchenkodenis (18.09.2019), shaykhelov (13.09.2019), SLK01 (16.09.2019), Ukei (13.09.2019), Veronika123 (19.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), zaq12 (16.09.2019)

----------


## dima4788

День добрый! 
Может кто-нибудь поделиться какой-нибудь из этих обработок?
Буду очень благодарен

https://infostart.ru/public/1017570/
https://infostart.ru/public/237552/

----------


## Ninochka!

Добрый вечер.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/304782/
(версия 0.7)

----------


## Ninochka!

Добрый вечер.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/304782/
(версия 0.7)

----------


## borodаn

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/304782/


 V7 https://dropmefiles.com/Fmq91

----------

Kaniman (16.09.2019), klad7777777 (16.09.2019), natik_82 (16.09.2019), Ninochka! (14.09.2019), pony95 (15.09.2019), savchenkodenis (18.09.2019), SLK01 (16.09.2019), Svetlana_K (26.09.2019), tak_tak777 (23.09.2019), Ukei (16.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), Маруся18 (20.09.2019)

----------


## Platinum

Просьба поделится обработкой для вывода штрихкодов в ценники для ут 10.3.
Вот пример обработки: https://infostart.ru/public/90252/
Может у кого есть другие подобные обработки, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Fltr

> Просьба поделится обработкой для вывода штрихкодов в ценники для ут 10.3.
> Вот пример обработки: https://infostart.ru/public/90252/
> Может у кого есть другие подобные обработки, поделитесь пожалуйста.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3N4K/3MvEriHub

----------

666Rebel666 (15.09.2019), labazhenova (05.11.2019), Masik777 (19.09.2019), natik_82 (16.09.2019), Platinum (15.09.2019), pony95 (15.09.2019), SLK01 (16.09.2019), Svetlana_K (26.09.2019), tak_tak777 (23.09.2019), Ukei (16.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), Маруся18 (20.09.2019)

----------


## Powel

Добрый день. Возможно у кого-нибудь есть - https://infostart.ru/public/589304/
Интересует - Выгрузка Открытие счетов в Райффайзенбанк
Был бы очень благодарен

----------


## minyarov

День добрый господа, а может кто-нибудь поделиться внешне печатной формой "Счет-фактура выданный" для ERP версии 2.4.9?

----------


## WTFun

Добрый день! 
Может кто-нибудь поможет с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/140232/
(Автоматический подбор и заполнение ГТД для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8, редакция 3.0)
Обработка очень нужная))

----------


## roman3333

Добрый день!  помогите скачть
https://infostart.ru/public/323032/
Отчет по расходам НУ или БУ, с сравнением сумм по периодам для Бухгалтерия 3.0. (СКД. Управляемые формы)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день! может есть у кого скаченная данная обработка https://infostart.ru/public/150083/, я в курсе что она есть в 1 посте, но там файл не доступен для скачивания

----------


## gea81

> Добрый день! может есть у кого скаченная данная обработка https://infostart.ru/public/150083/, я в курсе что она есть в 1 посте, но там файл не доступен для скачивания


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/21h8%2FbknkuiMaF

----------

eesyb (18.09.2019), gdalt (23.09.2019), istinnik (20.09.2019), Kaniman (18.09.2019), labazhenova (05.11.2019), Masik777 (19.09.2019), natik_82 (17.09.2019), pony95 (18.09.2019), santa1 (17.09.2019), tak_tak777 (23.09.2019), Ukei (17.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), БухТатьяна (18.09.2019), Маруся18 (20.09.2019)

----------


## Shurikpaa

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1102730/
Заранее премного благодарен.

----------


## Arch74

https://infostart.ru/public/335504/  есть у кого последняя версия?

----------


## Victorbiz

Пожалуйста скачайте обработку https://infostart.ru/public/507022/ есть в общем архиве, но почему то не скачивается, возможно получится перезалить. заранее благодарен. Моя почта: victorbiz@yandex.ru

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать обработку
Выявление ошибок в зачете авансов для УПП 1.3 
http://catalog.stavanalit.ru/public/90461/

----------


## almukhanov

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/702639/

----------


## borodаn

> Выявление ошибок в зачете авансов для УПП 1.3 http://catalog.stavanalit.ru/public/90461/


https://dropmefiles.com/9ZdTt

----------

666Rebel666 (18.09.2019), AnatoliyD (23.10.2019), eesyb (18.09.2019), first_may (17.09.2019), garipova (17.09.2019), natik_82 (18.09.2019), pony95 (18.09.2019), Svetlana_K (26.09.2019), tak_tak777 (23.09.2019), Ukei (18.09.2019)

----------


## GTA33

> Пожалуйста скачайте обработку https://infostart.ru/public/507022/ есть в общем архиве, но почему то не скачивается, возможно получится перезалить. заранее благодарен. Моя почта: victorbiz@yandex.ru


https://dropmefiles.com/XSe4y

----------

666Rebel666 (18.09.2019), AnatoliyD (23.10.2019), dj-eva (18.09.2019), guzai (18.09.2019), istinnik (20.09.2019), Masik777 (19.09.2019), natik_82 (18.09.2019), pony95 (18.09.2019), Svetlana_K (26.09.2019), tak_tak777 (23.09.2019), Ukei (18.09.2019), Маруся18 (20.09.2019)

----------


## lesssnik

Здравствуйте коллеги. Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку

Перенос данных типовой конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакции 10.3 в типовую конфигурацию "Розница" 2.2.7 доработанный

https://infostart.ru/public/812995/

Спасибо!

----------


## borodаn

> https://infostart.ru/public/812995/


https://dropmefiles.com/axDx8

----------

AnatoliyD (23.10.2019), bboy2008 (18.09.2019), Fltr (18.09.2019), Kaniman (18.09.2019), lesssnik (17.09.2019), Masik777 (19.09.2019), natik_82 (18.09.2019), pony95 (18.09.2019), savchenkodenis (18.09.2019), tak_tak777 (23.09.2019), Ukei (18.09.2019), Маруся18 (20.09.2019)

----------


## FLYYY

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/997457/

----------


## uliana2017

Народ помогите пожалуйста найти https://infostart.ru/public/867069/ !!!!!!!!!! https://infostart.ru/public/794713/

----------


## uliana2017

https://infostart.ru/public/602310/ помогите!!!!

----------


## stive

здравствуйте
помогите,пжл,скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/614135/

----------


## gurskij

https://infostart.ru/public/95499/ 
Изменяем заголовок 1С.
Будьте любезны, помогите скачать

----------


## gurskij

интересен вариант для УФ

----------


## collezioni

Поделитесь пожалуйста  , у кого есть прайс лист с картинками для УТ11

----------


## Alex121

Добрый день!

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/929869/

----------


## Fltr

> https://infostart.ru/public/95499/ 
> Изменяем заголовок 1С.
> Будьте любезны, помогите скачать


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3qnz/4xDnPYe6i

----------

666Rebel666 (20.09.2019), gurskij (20.09.2019), Kaniman (20.09.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), natik_82 (20.09.2019), pony95 (22.09.2019), SLK01 (22.09.2019), Svetlana_K (26.09.2019), tak_tak777 (23.09.2019), ZapMos (30.09.2019), Маруся18 (20.09.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Поделитесь пожалуйста  , у кого есть прайс лист с картинками для УТ11


https://infostart.ru/public/178422/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KWxh/K8hFMsQx5

----------

666Rebel666 (20.09.2019), Lantra (20.09.2019), natik_82 (20.09.2019), pony95 (22.09.2019), Svetlana_K (26.09.2019), tak_tak777 (23.09.2019), ZapMos (30.09.2019), Маруся18 (20.09.2019)

----------


## kosmos_live

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработками взаимодействия с телеграмм.

----------


## kosmos_live

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработками взаимодействия с телеграмм.

----------


## Vasilev

Добрый день. Может кто-то поделится - Дебиторская задолженность (и просроченная) по срокам долга с учетом числа дней задолженности (Два в одном)
https://infostart.ru/public/605333/

----------


## eman_2000

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Выгрузка Реализации (УПД) в xml
https://infostart.ru/public/816750/

----------


## Vlet

Добрый день.

Помогите скачать, очень нужно. В долгу не останусь )
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236417/

----------


## мсЛена

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Выгрузка Реализации (УПД) в xml для УПП
https://infostart.ru/public/803064/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите скачать, очень нужно. В долгу не останусь )
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/236417/


*236417.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

Ajuice (26.09.2019), Fltr (22.09.2019), gaus111 (23.09.2019), gurskij (07.10.2019), guzai (23.09.2019), Kaniman (23.09.2019), klad7777777 (23.09.2019), lushka (23.09.2019), pony95 (22.09.2019), RedCat77 (23.09.2019), Svetlana_K (26.09.2019), tak_tak777 (23.09.2019), Ukei (22.09.2019), Veronika123 (26.09.2019), _kr0t_ (24.09.2019), Маруся18 (27.09.2019)

----------


## Vasilev

Добрый день. Очень надо. Дебиторская задолженность (и просроченная) по срокам долга с учетом числа дней задолженности (Два в одном)
https://infostart.ru/public/605333/

----------


## Vasilev

Добрый день. Очень надо. Дебиторская задолженность (и просроченная) по срокам долга с учетом числа дней задолженности (Два в одном)
https://infostart.ru/public/605333/

----------


## lushka

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/449542/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте!
> Будьте добры, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/119683/
> 
> или аналогичную для поиска и удаления неиспользуемых объектов по УФ
> 
> Благодарю!


119683

----------

666Rebel666 (23.09.2019), Ajuice (26.09.2019), bboy2008 (23.09.2019), eesyb (24.09.2019), gdalt (23.09.2019), Kaniman (23.09.2019), klad7777777 (24.09.2019), Masik777 (26.09.2019), pony95 (24.09.2019), SLK01 (25.09.2019), Svetlana_K (26.09.2019), Ukei (24.09.2019), ZapMos (30.09.2019), Маруся18 (27.09.2019)

----------


## Tenderer

Добрый день! Помогите скачать, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/292261/

----------


## shelepen

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/526553/

----------


## tv76

Всем здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/668945/

----------


## seaeagle

Добрый день! Помогите скачать, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1125882/
Отчет о ежемесячном размере оплаты труда работников для 1С:Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0

----------


## NNN399

есть для КА 2.

----------


## m1969

Здравствуйте! Может кто-нибудь помочь с расчетно-кассовым ордером для ЗУП, например обработка https://infostart.ru/public/999044/

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/874876/

----------


## fineru

Добрый день! Обновите пожалуйста ссылку http://rghost.ru/40455229

----------


## fineru

Или помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/142231/ Печатная форма Акта выполненных работ в 2-х экз. с отметкой "Просьба вернуть по адресу..." для 1С8.2 БП2.0

----------


## gdalt

Здравствуйте!
А есть у кого-нибудь в закромах - https://infostart.ru/public/255510/
(это справка-объективка для ЗУП)

Спасибо!

----------


## gdalt

Здравствуйте!
А есть у кого-нибудь в закромах - https://infostart.ru/public/255510/
(это справка-объективка для ЗУП)

Спасибо!

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! Помогите найти следующую обработку либо ее альтернативу: https://infostart.ru/public/378382/ Спасибо.

----------


## uliana2017

Народ может у кого то есть https://infostart.ru/public/1042584/,  https://infostart.ru/public/354050/, https://infostart.ru/public/123941/ или че то подобное

----------


## borodаn

> Народ может у кого то есть https://infostart.ru/public/1042584/,  https://infostart.ru/public/354050/, https://infostart.ru/public/123941/ или че то подобное


123941 https://dropmefiles.com/LrYLV

----------

666Rebel666 (27.09.2019), bboy2008 (27.09.2019), natik_82 (30.09.2019), pony95 (27.09.2019), SLK01 (28.09.2019), Svetlana_K (18.10.2019), tak_tak777 (01.10.2019), Ukei (27.09.2019), ZapMos (30.09.2019)

----------


## koteika1

Добрый день.помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/149404/
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/149404/
> Спасибо заранее!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wuoQ/3G784XjZ7

----------

alex125it (28.09.2019), bboy2008 (30.09.2019), dj-eva (04.10.2019), eesyb (30.09.2019), gurskij (07.10.2019), Kaniman (27.09.2019), klad7777777 (30.09.2019), koteika1 (27.09.2019), Lantra (30.09.2019), Masik777 (20.10.2019), natik_82 (30.09.2019), pony95 (27.09.2019), SLK01 (28.09.2019), Ukei (27.09.2019), Veronika123 (30.09.2019), ZapMos (30.09.2019), БухТатьяна (02.10.2019), Иван567 (02.10.2019), Маруся18 (28.09.2019)

----------


## collezioni

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Platinum

Помогите скачать пожалуйста: Оболочка для работы с последними драйверами ККМ АТОЛ для 1С 7.7
https://infostart.ru/public/660200/?...0200&PAGEN_2=2
Там несколько обработок,нужна самая главное это dll: ATOLWrapper.dll, универсальная (новая версия)
Ну и саму обработку: frATOL54_Wrapper.ert

----------


## Lord Senya

> Вдруг кому пригодится новая консоль запросов (https://infostart.ru/public/835718/):
> https://yadi.sk/d/qNVPjRtaOqwvXA


А можно перевыложить? а то не открывается страничка

----------

pony95 (03.10.2019), ZapMos (30.09.2019), Маруся18 (01.10.2019)

----------


## mixperez

Коллеги добрый день! 

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/829041/

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## lux17

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/893670/

----------


## Sores

Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/683417/

----------


## koteika1

Не нашли?Тоже нужно

----------


## Sores

> Помогите скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/683417/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qVKW/ngp7JEruE

----------

666Rebel666 (01.10.2019), garipova (01.10.2019), ikalichkin (01.10.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), natik_82 (02.10.2019), pony95 (03.10.2019), SLK01 (02.10.2019), Svetlana_K (18.10.2019), tak_tak777 (05.10.2019), Ukei (01.10.2019), ZapMos (05.10.2019), Маруся18 (02.10.2019)

----------


## Sores

> Не нашли?Тоже нужно


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qVKW/ngp7JEruE

----------

garipova (01.10.2019), Lantra (02.10.2019), pony95 (03.10.2019), Svetlana_K (18.10.2019), tak_tak777 (05.10.2019), Ukei (01.10.2019), Veronika123 (04.10.2019), ZapMos (05.10.2019)

----------


## asvenson

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/586313/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> 73691 (версия 1.3.5)


https://infostart.ru/public/73691/
можно повторить?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Есть у кого?
https://infostart.ru/public/535969/
*КонструкторВПФ_NEW_beta_v4.8.epf*

----------


## 4AuHuK

> https://infostart.ru/public/73691/
> можно повторить?


https://transfiles.ru/rnwfq (1.3.7)
https://transfiles.ru/m3u2b (Отладчик ВПФ — https://infostart.ru/public/138731)




> Есть у кого?
> https://infostart.ru/public/535969/
> *КонструкторВПФ_NEW_beta_v4.8.epf*


https://transfiles.ru/a4rgv

----------

bboy2008 (02.10.2019), bentim (04.10.2019), eesyb (04.10.2019), garipova (02.10.2019), Kaniman (02.10.2019), leov-001 (03.10.2019), lushka (02.10.2019), natik_82 (02.10.2019), pony95 (03.10.2019), RedCat77 (03.10.2019), SLK01 (02.10.2019), Svetlana_K (18.10.2019), tak_tak777 (05.10.2019), Touch_of_soul (02.10.2019), Ukei (02.10.2019), Veronika123 (04.10.2019), ZapMos (05.10.2019), Иван567 (02.10.2019), Маруся18 (03.10.2019)

----------


## shelepen

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/526553/

----------


## collezioni

Помогите скачать пожалуйста  https://infostart.ru/public/1055007/   Валовая прибыль по типу цен (себестоимость от выбранного типа: базовая/закупочная/плановая и т.д.) для УТ 10.3

----------


## Maikroft

Ни у кого нет формы МХ-14 внешней?..
Вроде такой: https://infostart.ru/public/236257/

----------


## Maikroft

Ни у кого нет формы МХ-14 внешней?..
Вроде такой: https://infostart.ru/public/236257/

----------


## YurySA

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого новые формы 2НДФЛ для налоговой ЗУП.2.5 
http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/1000268/

----------


## YurySA

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого новые формы 2НДФЛ для налоговой ЗУП.2.5 
http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/1000268/

----------


## Arch74

> Здравствуйте. Есть у кого новые формы 2НДФЛ для налоговой ЗУП.2.5 
> http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/1000268/


Вот такие скачивал для заказчика. на 2.5
https://dropmefiles.com/OI2ur

----------

bboy2008 (05.10.2019), garipova (05.10.2019), gdalt (12.10.2019), klad7777777 (07.10.2019), natik_82 (04.10.2019), pony95 (04.10.2019), tak_tak777 (05.10.2019), Veronika123 (04.10.2019), YurySA (04.10.2019), ZapMos (05.10.2019), Маруся18 (04.10.2019)

----------


## orloffnik

Добрый день! Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/828336/

----------


## tamatama

Добрый день. Поделитесь, у кого есть Диадок Версия модуля — UF 5.36.01

----------


## darminov

Добрый день. Помогите скачать: https://expert.chistov.pro/public/714458/

----------


## JOker180180

> https://transfiles.ru/rnwfq (1.3.7)
> https://transfiles.ru/m3u2b (Отладчик ВПФ — https://infostart.ru/public/138731)
> 
> 
> 
> https://transfiles.ru/a4rgv




Здравствуйте,нельзя ли повторить сегодня только 5 число, а срок хранения уже истек (через 3 дня) , спасибо

----------


## qwexs

> https://transfiles.ru/lgm3u


Добрый день!
Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку, время хранения файла увы истекло

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку, время хранения файла увы истекло


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MMv2/3gS7rnJrD

----------

Masik777 (19.10.2019), pony95 (08.10.2019), qwexs (07.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (08.10.2019), Ukei (07.10.2019), Veronika123 (07.10.2019), ZapMos (08.10.2019), СветаОнила (29.10.2019)

----------


## gurskij

https://infostart.ru/public/997086/
Анализ прав доступа БСП 2+
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста

----------


## Sinistermirk

Может у кого есть подобная или эта обработка? https://infostart.ru/public/927598/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Выгрузка-загрузка любых данных между похожими конфигурациями ЛЮБЫХ баз 1С 8.1-8.3 с обработкой и поиском данных по произвольным полям поиска

149404

----------

dj-eva (14.10.2019), Kaniman (09.10.2019), Masik777 (17.10.2019), pony95 (08.10.2019), progr21 (17.10.2019), velber (07.10.2019), ZapMos (08.10.2019)

----------


## lobster1310

Всем привет, очень нужна
https://infostart.ru/public/1031048/
Если есть возможность, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## K0S13

Можно повторить ссылка не актуальна?

----------


## K0S13

> https://dropmefiles.com/g7eRw


Можно повторить ссылка не актуальна?

----------


## Fltr

> Можно повторить ссылка не актуальна?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5MUe/2rPVczi65

----------

Masik777 (17.10.2019), ZapMos (11.10.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Можно повторить ссылка не актуальна?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5MUe/2rPVczi65

----------

pony95 (08.10.2019), progr21 (17.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), Ukei (09.10.2019), Veronika123 (08.10.2019), XmakcX (11.11.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож с обработкой "Прайс-лист с картинками"
https://infostart.ru/public/964360/

----------


## K0S13

> И поэтому обработка "Групповая корректировка записей регистров (Управляемое приложение)" - https://infostart.ru/public/200001/ как раз то, что необходимо для этих задач.
> 
> Кто богат, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!


Народ есть у кого такая обработка?

----------


## first_may

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пож с обработкой "Прайс-лист с картинками"
> https://infostart.ru/public/964360/




Или 
https://infostart.ru/public/995309/


Может есть у кого то Прайс-лист с картинками?

----------


## evg_90

Добрый день. Может кто помочь скачать данную обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1106275/ Заранее спасибо

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Может есть у кого то Прайс-лист с картинками?


https://transfiles.ru/76wpy

----------

AnatoliyD (25.10.2019), first_may (09.10.2019), Fltr (10.10.2019), pony95 (09.10.2019), SLK01 (11.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (14.10.2019), Ukei (14.10.2019), Veronika123 (15.10.2019), ZapMos (11.10.2019)

----------


## Kirilg

Добрый день. Может кто помочь скачать данную обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1020617/

----------


## fliper

Добрый день. Может кто помочь скачать данную обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1022952/

----------


## dmikds

Приветствую, форумчане. Может есть у кого-нибудь? https://infostart.ru/public/15126/

----------


## K0S13

> Народ есть у кого такая обработка?


Смотрю тут не разрабы а барыги прям какие то, мне за 800р предложили скачать  https://infostart.ru/public/200001/  делаем ставки господа, ну я уже сам все написал для себя, мда смысл этого форума для меня загадка...

----------


## K0S13

типо недоинфостарт ?

----------


## Winston

Здравствуйте. Помогите https://infostart.ru/public/953934/

----------


## sergauscas

Приветствую, форумчане. Может есть у кого-нибудь?https://infostart.ru/public/167865/

----------


## SilverHawk

Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/968528/

----------

wtf123 (19.01.2020)

----------


## VictOrlov2008

> Приветствую, форумчане. Может есть у кого-нибудь?https://infostart.ru/public/167865/


https://dropmefiles.com/PpDeO

----------

eesyb (14.10.2019), flab_r (14.10.2019), Kaniman (10.10.2019), klad7777777 (11.10.2019), Masik777 (17.10.2019), mixperez (18.10.2019), natik_82 (10.10.2019), pony95 (10.10.2019), progr21 (17.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (14.10.2019), Ukei (14.10.2019), ZapMos (11.10.2019)

----------


## VictOrlov2008

> Приветствую, форумчане. Может есть у кого-нибудь? https://infostart.ru/public/15126/


https://dropmefiles.com/f5Nly

----------

dmikds (10.10.2019), eesyb (14.10.2019), flab_r (14.10.2019), Masik777 (17.10.2019), natik_82 (10.10.2019), pony95 (10.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (14.10.2019), Ukei (14.10.2019), ZapMos (11.10.2019)

----------


## MariaMuhina

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку: https://infostart.ru/public/882080/

----------


## Геннадий_19

Добрый день! 
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку: https://infostart.ru/public/436397/

----------


## VictOrlov2008

> Добрый день! 
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку: https://infostart.ru/public/436397/


https://dropmefiles.com/H1l3j

----------

AnatoliyD (25.10.2019), garipova (10.10.2019), Kaniman (10.10.2019), Masik777 (17.10.2019), natik_82 (10.10.2019), pony95 (10.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (14.10.2019), Ukei (14.10.2019), Veronika123 (15.10.2019), ZapMos (11.10.2019), Геннадий_19 (10.10.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветствую, форумчане. Может есть у кого-нибудь? https://infostart.ru/public/15126/


*Подсистема "Инструменты разработчика" 1С 8* проживает по адресу:
http://devtool1c.ucoz.ru/, причём *БЕСПЛАТНОЕ* скачивание (последнее - *v. 5.08*)

----------

666Rebel666 (11.10.2019), AnatoliyD (25.10.2019), dj-eva (14.10.2019), dmikds (11.10.2019), Fltr (11.10.2019), Kaniman (10.10.2019), pony95 (10.10.2019), Sinistermirk (13.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (14.10.2019), Ukei (14.10.2019), ZapMos (11.10.2019)

----------


## r-d-v2008

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/955830/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## MyNameIs

нужна версия 9.4 Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик.
https://infostart.ru/public/100967/

----------


## Oleg20

Доброго всем дня! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой : https://infostart.ru/public/93119/ "Объединение документов"

----------


## borodаn

> Доброго всем дня! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой : https://infostart.ru/public/93119/ "Объединение документов"


https://dropmefiles.com/39sMq

----------

666Rebel666 (12.10.2019), AnatoliyD (25.10.2019), dj-eva (14.10.2019), flab_r (14.10.2019), klad7777777 (14.10.2019), Masik777 (17.10.2019), natik_82 (11.10.2019), pony95 (11.10.2019), progr21 (17.10.2019), SLK01 (11.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (14.10.2019), Ukei (14.10.2019), Veronika123 (16.10.2019), ZapMos (11.10.2019)

----------


## Oleg20

:good: Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/704672/ или помогите скачать.
Огромное спасибо тому кто поможет.

----------


## dmikds

> нужна версия 9.4 Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик.
> https://infostart.ru/public/100967/


https://dropmefiles.com/iaPMi

----------

AnatoliyD (25.10.2019), dj-eva (14.10.2019), eesyb (14.10.2019), Kaniman (11.10.2019), klad7777777 (14.10.2019), MariaMuhina (14.10.2019), Masik777 (17.10.2019), mlad77 (13.10.2019), MyNameIs (12.10.2019), pony95 (11.10.2019), progr21 (17.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (14.10.2019), Ukei (14.10.2019), Veronika123 (16.10.2019), ZapMos (11.10.2019)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать 
"Отправка уведомлений об окончании испытательного срока сотрудника на электронную почту из 1С: ЗУП 3.1"
https://infostart.ru/public/861645/

----------


## jamikent

> Всем доброго дня! Помогите скачать Ведомость по партиям товаров организаций с разбиением оборотов. УТ 11.4 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1000186/


Будьте добры, очень актуально

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день! 
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
"Печатная форма акта сверки в рублях для договоров в у.е. для КА 2.x, ERP"
https://infostart.ru/public/677035/

----------


## baa1992

или
"Рублевая печатная форма акта сверки валютных взаиморасчетов для ERP". Публикация № 578883
https://v8book.ru/public/578883/

----------


## mixon07

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/446230/ или https://infostart.ru/public/297431/
Спасибо!

----------


## mixon07

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/446230/ или https://infostart.ru/public/297431/
Спасибо!

----------


## Reinz

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/534301/
Большое спасибо

----------


## VictOrlov2008

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/446230/ или https://infostart.ru/public/297431/
> Спасибо!


Обе: https://dropmefiles.com/OKveC

----------

666Rebel666 (13.10.2019), AnatoliyD (25.10.2019), Masik777 (19.10.2019), natik_82 (14.10.2019), pony95 (15.10.2019), SLK01 (15.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (14.10.2019), Ukei (14.10.2019), ZapMos (14.10.2019)

----------


## r-d-v2008

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/955830/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## jamikent

Добрый день

Очень нужна простая обработка, за спасибо:)

https://infostart.ru/public/313751/

----------


## jamikent

Добрый день

Очень нужна простая обработка, за спасибо:)

https://infostart.ru/public/313751/   или https://infostart.ru/public/321736/

----------


## alex969

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужны обработки https://infostart.ru/public/405866/
Заранее благодарю!

P.S. Пока не надо. Сайт для обработки недоступен.

----------


## KIA084

Добрый вечер. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/441527/. Большое спасибо.

----------


## VictOrlov2008

> Добрый вечер. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/441527/. Большое спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/Tw3jz

----------

AnatoliyD (25.10.2019), bboy2008 (15.10.2019), bentim (16.10.2019), dj-eva (15.10.2019), eesyb (18.10.2019), irina_ph (14.10.2019), JOker180180 (24.10.2019), Kaniman (14.10.2019), KIA084 (15.10.2019), klad7777777 (15.10.2019), kulik2009 (15.10.2019), Lantra (15.10.2019), Masik777 (17.10.2019), mixperez (18.10.2019), natik_82 (15.10.2019), pony95 (15.10.2019), progbuh (15.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), Touch_of_soul (15.10.2019), turn123 (15.10.2019), Ukei (14.10.2019), Veronika123 (16.10.2019), ZapMos (17.10.2019)

----------


## KMN19

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://инфостарт.рф/public/612230/ , а если вдруг у кого-то найдется это - https://infostart.ru/public/411416/ , то я буду весьма и премного благодарен этому человеку!  
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## FreeSP

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/880771/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## FreeSP

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/880771/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## shelepen

Добрый день! 
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1015067/ (Шатное расписание Т-3 с итогами по подразделениям).
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## shelepen

Штатное расписание

----------


## Zorspam

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1010231/ (Обработка для выгрузки и загрузки данных XML 8.3. С отбором, предпросмотром данных и сохранением настроек)
Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1010231/ (Обработка для выгрузки и загрузки данных XML 8.3. С отбором, предпросмотром данных и сохранением настроек)
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2cUv/4bRpVPVCu

----------

4168509 (16.10.2019), 666Rebel666 (16.10.2019), AnatoliyD (25.10.2019), bboy2008 (17.10.2019), dj-eva (16.10.2019), dvdimka (17.01.2020), eesyb (18.10.2019), guzai (30.10.2019), JOker180180 (24.10.2019), Kaniman (17.10.2019), klad7777777 (17.10.2019), Masik777 (17.10.2019), mixperez (18.10.2019), natik_82 (17.10.2019), pony95 (16.10.2019), SLK01 (16.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (28.10.2019), TrinitronOTV (16.10.2019), Veronika123 (16.10.2019), XmakcX (11.11.2019), ZapMos (17.10.2019), Zorspam (16.10.2019), Алёныч (04.09.2021)

----------


## dj-eva

привет, может у кого то есть  сторно документов https://infostart.ru/public/669223/, поделитесь, плиз, или что то аналогичное для УФ

----------


## veraperev

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1040093/ или https://infostart.ru/public/313480/ (Внешняя печатная форма М-15 для документов «Требование-накладная»).
Спасибо!!!

----------


## EmileJoF

Коллеги, очень волнует вопрос на тему автоматизации сбора и обработки информации о лесных пожарах. Есть ли в регионах какие либо площадки для этих целей? Томский Ясень и СОУЛП МО не считаем. Чем пользуются в лесничествах и авиабазах в регионах?

----------


## bumazhkin

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/167606/ Нужна последняя версия (Печать ТТН с сохранением всех реквизитов для УТ 10.3).
Спасибо!

----------


## Helen_ka

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HmUQ/HYNJ4Zfva


Добрый день!!! :-) Пожалуйста, повторите загрузку, очень нужно! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Helen_ka

> Здравствуйте есть уведомление на отпуск 3.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/826118/ или
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/880915/
> Заранее спасибо.


Вот эти уведомления :)

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте! Буду очень благодарна, если скачаете обработку: https://infostart.ru/public/546999/
Обмен данными ТСД: Далион Мобильное рабочее место и УТ 10.3.

----------


## ikalichkin

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/880915/
> Вот эти уведомления :)


*880915*.rar,  *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (17.10.2019), Borinem (18.10.2019), dvdimka (17.01.2020), garipova (05.11.2019), Helen_ka (17.10.2019), logdog (29.10.2019), pony95 (23.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (28.10.2019)

----------


## Helen_ka

> *880915*.rar,  *зеркало*


Спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/956734/

----------


## hico@p33.org

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/1069974/

----------


## mixperez

Добрый день! 

Помогите пожалуйста скачать конфигурацию - Печать Этикеток

https://infostart.ru/public/975965/

----------


## mixperez

Буду так же очень признателен, если есть у кого, или есть возможность скачать такого плана 

https://infostart.ru/public/545851/

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечеер.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать. Очень надо.
https://infostart.ru/public/956734/

----------


## prival

Если надо кому... последние два дня на сдачу алкогольных деклараций по форме 11,12 для розницы.
https://dropmefiles.com/6fa5R

----------


## prival

Если надо кому... последние два дня на сдачу алкогольных деклараций по форме 11,12 для розницы.
https://dropmefiles.com/6fa5R

----------

Masik777 (19.10.2019), pony95 (23.10.2019), Svetlana_K (26.10.2019), Ukei (19.10.2019), Veronika123 (21.10.2019)

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
"Печатная форма акта сверки в рублях для договоров в у.е. для КА 2.x, ERP"
https://infostart.ru/public/677035/
или
"Рублевая печатная форма акта сверки валютных взаиморасчетов для ERP". Публикация № 578883
https://v8book.ru/public/578883/

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку
Создание цепочки документов производства (Заказ на производство - Отчет производства за смену - Требование-Накладная) на основании Заказов покупателя в конфигурации УПП 1.3
Публикация № 1141987
https://infostart.ru/public/1141987/
Заранее, благодарен!

----------


## wandler

Держи
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3FhQ/5wviAkGbf

----------

garipova (05.11.2019), kozavva (25.10.2019), pony95 (23.10.2019), Svetlana_K (26.10.2019), Veronika123 (21.10.2019), ZapMos (25.10.2019)

----------


## wandler

> Добрый день!
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1069974/



Держи:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3FhQ/5wviAkGbf

----------

666Rebel666 (19.10.2019), Fltr (20.10.2019), garipova (05.11.2019), hico@p33.org (21.10.2019), JOker180180 (24.10.2019), Kaniman (19.10.2019), Masik777 (19.10.2019), natik_82 (21.10.2019), olegon85 (23.10.2019), pony95 (23.10.2019), SLK01 (21.10.2019), Svetlana_K (23.10.2019), tak_tak777 (28.10.2019), Ukei (22.10.2019), Veronika123 (21.10.2019), ZapMos (25.10.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Доброго всем!!
У кого есть РАБОЧАЯ обработка переноса доков из УТ10 в БП2.0?
Чота все, которые есть не корректно работают. Стукните в личку, кто настраивал обмен штатными средствами. Есть работа)). У меня не получается. Если можно - то срочно. Или на maxnal@list.ru
Может у кого есть http://printforms.ru/public/653058/ или подобное. 
Хочется попробовать. Не откажите в просьбе. Ут - 10.3.33.1 а БП - 2.0.66.82

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго всем!!
> У кого есть РАБОЧАЯ обработка переноса доков из УТ10 в БП2.0?
> Чота все, которые есть не корректно работают. Стукните в личку, кто настраивал обмен штатными средствами. Есть работа)). У меня не получается. Если можно - то срочно. Или на maxnal@list.ru
> Может у кого есть http://printforms.ru/public/653058/ или подобное. 
> Хочется попробовать. Не откажите в просьбе. Ут - 10.3.33.1 а БП - 2.0.66.82


Всем спасибо. Сделал сам.

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго всем!!
> У кого есть РАБОЧАЯ обработка переноса доков из УТ10 в БП2.0?
> Чота все, которые есть не корректно работают. Стукните в личку, кто настраивал обмен штатными средствами. Есть работа)). У меня не получается. Если можно - то срочно. Или на maxnal@list.ru
> Может у кого есть http://printforms.ru/public/653058/ или подобное. 
> Хочется попробовать. Не откажите в просьбе. Ут - 10.3.33.1 а БП - 2.0.66.82


Всем спасибо. Сделал сам.

----------


## dreddis

Доброго дня всем, устал искать нужную конфигурацию тех кто в теме прошу помочь, с инфостата скачать не получилось а больше в инете не нашел. Требуется следующее - в 1с 8.3 предприятие для номенклатуры сделать возможность загружать картинку к каждой позиции и возможность загружать позиции списком из exel для магазина. 
Заранее буду признателен!

----------


## chist

Здравствуйте! Скачаете обработку, пожалуйста : https://infostart.ru/public/907891/

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте, скачайте, пожалуйста: https://infostart.ru/public/564460/

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день , помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1078987/ , https://infostart.ru/public/1111559/

----------


## _kr0t_

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать "Инструменты разработчика: обновление вспомогательных данных. Обновление справочников идентификаторов метаданных"
https://infostart.ru/public/1003743/
Спасибо!

----------


## jamikent

Будьте добры, и Вам рекомендую

https://infostart.ru/public/1072109/

----------


## jamikent

Будьте добры, и Вам рекомендую

https://infostart.ru/public/1072109/

----------


## vitalikmv

День добрый может у кого нибудь есть правила обмена между УТ11.4 и БП3.0

типо таких https://infostart.ru/public/1032455/

----------


## brickvlad

Доброго времени суток, у кого нибудь есть что-то похожее на перемещение файлов? или эти обработки, спасибо!
Формирование операций внутреннего перемещения с МЦ.04 на МЦ.04
https://infostart.ru/public/640727/
https://infostart.ru/public/363619/

----------


## Mikka222

Добрый день, очень нужно:
https://infostart.ru/public/118319/
к сожалению ни одна из старых ссылок не работает

----------


## Immelstorunn

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать Комплект внешних печатных форм для ЗиУП 3.1. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/
По поиску побегал, люди просили, но ссылок или нет, или не работают.
Спасибо большое!

----------


## KoP

Добрый день. Просьба помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/704079/
или
https://infostart.ru/public/820925/

----------


## Fanat31

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/599180/
Спасибо

----------


## Fanat31

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/599180/
Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать Комплект внешних печатных форм для ЗиУП 3.1. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/
> По поиску побегал, люди просили, но ссылок или нет, или не работают.
> Спасибо большое!


*664064*, *зеркало*

----------

4168509 (26.10.2019), AnatoliyD (25.10.2019), eesyb (28.10.2019), flab_r (30.10.2019), Fltr (25.10.2019), garipova (05.11.2019), inems (25.10.2019), Kaniman (24.10.2019), Kirilg (25.10.2019), klad7777777 (25.10.2019), logdog (29.10.2019), natik_82 (29.10.2019), pony95 (28.10.2019), shelepen (25.10.2019), Svetlana_K (26.10.2019), tak_tak777 (28.10.2019), ZapMos (25.10.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, очень нужно:
> https://infostart.ru/public/118319/
> к сожалению ни одна из старых ссылок не работает


Не проверял: *118319*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (24.10.2019), AnatoliyD (25.10.2019), Fltr (25.10.2019), Kaniman (24.10.2019), klad7777777 (25.10.2019), Mikka222 (26.10.2019), natik_82 (29.10.2019), pony95 (28.10.2019), Svetlana_K (30.10.2019), tak_tak777 (28.10.2019), Ukei (24.10.2019), Veronika123 (25.10.2019), ZapMos (25.10.2019)

----------


## elwis91

Прошу перезалейте пожалуйста Обработку "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)" и дайте ссылочку.
Очень нужна для корректировок в базе.

----------


## elwis91

Прошу перезалейте пожалуйста Обработку "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)" и дайте ссылочку.
Очень нужна для корректировок в базе.

----------


## _kr0t_

> Прошу перезалейте пожалуйста Обработку "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)" и дайте ссылочку.
> Очень нужна для корректировок в базе.


https://dropmefiles.com/4nFeU

----------

Additive (08.04.2020), AnatoliyD (25.10.2019), Masik777 (27.10.2019), natik_82 (29.10.2019), pony95 (28.10.2019), rehaw (30.10.2019), SLK01 (26.10.2019), Svetlana_K (30.10.2019), tak_tak777 (28.10.2019), Ukei (27.10.2019), Veronika123 (25.10.2019), ZapMos (25.10.2019)

----------


## borodаn

Кто-нибудь в курсе, вот это  https://dropmefiles.com/btwLr - это то что здесь опубликовано, за 17 стартмани: https://infostart.ru/public/537462/ ?
Что-то нашел, но без привязки к номеру публикации. Судя по автору pdf-ов, должно быть оно. Кстати, совсем свежак )

----------


## kab-m2

Добрый день! Прошу помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1017530/

----------


## ZapMos

Присоединяюсь к это просьбе.
И кроме этого, если можно есть еще похожая
https://infostart.ru/public/954983

Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Anat2010

Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1014861/ Заранее очень благодарен.

----------


## arza

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/903545/ или https://infostart.ru/public/390412/ Себестоимость продаж по статьям затрат. Спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Спасибо, пригодится - но надо именно Заказов Покупателя


Перевыложите, пожалуйста, не рабочая ссылка. Кто скачивал, ребят. Спасибо, что откликнулись на просьбу!

----------


## Fltr

> Перевыложите, пожалуйста, не рабочая ссылка. Кто скачивал, ребят. Спасибо, что откликнулись на просьбу!


https://infostart.ru/public/21221/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/28w5/2JMNVyWgc

----------

garipova (05.11.2019), klad7777777 (28.10.2019), Masik777 (28.10.2019), natik_82 (29.10.2019), Svetlana_K (30.10.2019), tak_tak777 (28.10.2019), Ukei (29.10.2019), ZapMos (28.10.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Перевыложите, пожалуйста, не рабочая ссылка. Кто скачивал, ребят. Спасибо, что откликнулись на просьбу!


https://infostart.ru/public/21221/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/28w5/2JMNVyWgc

----------

Masik777 (28.10.2019), natik_82 (29.10.2019), pony95 (28.10.2019), Svetlana_K (30.10.2019), tak_tak777 (28.10.2019), Ukei (29.10.2019), Veronika123 (31.10.2019), ZapMos (31.10.2019)

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день , помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1078987/ , https://infostart.ru/public/1111559/

----------


## Mikka222

Уважаемые форумчане, я искал: Акт сверки по холдингу, группе клиентов, одинаковым ИНН для УТ 10.3(Публикация № 118319), но нигде нет поиск по инн и печатные формы. Если есть возможность, напишите Ваши условия.

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех!
может у кого то есть такое - https://infostart.ru/public/964762/
Навожу порядок в бардаке. Вот понадобилось.) Если у кого есть "много чего " для УТ 10.3 , поделитесь, ребят. Условия на maxnal@list.ru Спасибо!

----------


## jamikent

Добрый день

Будьте добры, очень нужно  https://infostart.ru/public/588303/

Может у кого-то есть доработки по обеспечению заказов? И заполнению списка товаров по потребностям.

----------


## Kirilg

Добрый день , помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/828410/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день , помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/828410/


828410

----------

eesyb (29.10.2019), Fltr (29.10.2019), garipova (05.11.2019), gaus111 (31.10.2019), Kaniman (29.10.2019), Kirilg (29.10.2019), klad7777777 (29.10.2019), kulik2009 (29.10.2019), logdog (01.11.2019), natik_82 (29.10.2019), pony95 (31.10.2019), progr21 (01.11.2019), Svetlana_K (30.10.2019), tak_tak777 (29.10.2019), Ukei (29.10.2019), Veronika123 (31.10.2019), XmakcX (11.11.2019), ZapMos (31.10.2019), Петровна (13.11.2019), СветаОнила (30.10.2019), ЮВ_ (29.10.2019)

----------


## whitegod

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1068714/

----------


## Masik777

> Уважаемые форумчане, я искал: Акт сверки по холдингу, группе клиентов, одинаковым ИНН для УТ 10.3(Публикация № 118319), но нигде нет поиск по инн и печатные формы. Если есть возможность, напишите Ваши условия.


https://yadi.sk/d/SCObqsTFeiNhSA

----------

garipova (05.11.2019), Mikka222 (29.10.2019), pony95 (31.10.2019), Svetlana_K (30.10.2019), tak_tak777 (29.10.2019), Ukei (29.10.2019), Veronika123 (31.10.2019), ZapMos (31.10.2019)

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день! Помогите скачать отчет по отпускам: https://infostart.ru/public/98671/ или что то подобное, желательно для УПП.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## stys1982

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать отчет по отпускам: https://infostart.ru/public/98671/ или что то подобное, желательно для УПП.
> Заранее благодарен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/22Fm/4pvE6xaXb

----------

666Rebel666 (29.10.2019), garipova (05.11.2019), kulik2009 (29.10.2019), natik_82 (30.10.2019), pony95 (31.10.2019), Svetlana_K (30.10.2019), Ukei (29.10.2019), Veronika123 (31.10.2019), XmakcX (23.01.2020), ZapMos (31.10.2019)

----------


## Vitaly_1

Добрый день! Помогите скачать Заполнение спецификаций: https://infostart.ru/public/20780/ или что то подобное, желательно для УПП.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## lofog

Добрый день. Помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/394862/ в файле нет. Поиском не нашел. Заранее спасибо :)

----------


## flab_r

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/796201/

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ttt_misha

> https://dropmefiles.com/Tw3jz


перезалейте, пожалуйста

----------


## ttt_misha

> перезалейте, пожалуйста


https://infostart.ru/public/441527/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> https://infostart.ru/public/441527/


441527

----------

AnatoliyD (30.10.2019), eesyb (01.11.2019), Kaniman (30.10.2019), Kirilg (30.10.2019), klad7777777 (30.10.2019), logdog (01.11.2019), Masik777 (31.10.2019), pony95 (31.10.2019), Svetlana_K (30.10.2019), Ukei (31.10.2019), Veronika123 (31.10.2019), ZapMos (31.10.2019), _kr0t_ (30.10.2019)

----------


## vovaii

Дорогие форумчане не поможете с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/621616/

----------


## alex-eam

Всем привет! Вот такую обработочку помогите качнуть https://infostart.ru/public/332477/ ЗАранее спасибо!

----------


## Vova3347154

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/777987/. ИНтересует именно Менеджера экспорта из 1С по Ethernet. Благодарю!

----------


## Dmss83

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1085831/
Создание ключей реестра документов

----------


## Fltr

> Всем привет! Вот такую обработочку помогите качнуть https://infostart.ru/public/332477/ ЗАранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4L93/aJzdo6Pib

----------

4168509 (05.11.2019), alex-eam (30.10.2019), Anat2010 (30.10.2019), AnatoliyD (30.10.2019), eesyb (01.11.2019), garipova (05.11.2019), Kaniman (30.10.2019), klad7777777 (31.10.2019), Masik777 (31.10.2019), pony95 (31.10.2019), Ukei (31.10.2019), Veronika123 (31.10.2019), XmakcX (11.11.2019), ZapMos (31.10.2019)

----------


## alex-eam

Спасибо дружище! Очень выручил!

----------


## alex-eam

Жалко что это обработка версии 1.1, она поиск не ведет, на сайте версия 2.0, она и поиск тоже ведет

----------


## darminov

> https://infostart.ru/public/441527/


https://dropmefiles.com/tJOz9

----------

Kaniman (30.10.2019), pony95 (31.10.2019), Ukei (31.10.2019), Veronika123 (31.10.2019), ZapMos (02.11.2019), _kr0t_ (30.10.2019)

----------


## darminov

> https://infostart.ru/public/441527/


https://dropmefiles.com/tJOz9

----------

eesyb (01.11.2019), garipova (05.11.2019), Kaniman (30.10.2019), klad7777777 (31.10.2019), Masik777 (08.11.2019), pony95 (31.10.2019), Ukei (31.10.2019), Veronika123 (31.10.2019), ZapMos (31.10.2019)

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день , помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1093799/

----------


## DmitryNK

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку "ЗаполнениеДатДляСчета" по ссылке https://infostart.ru/public/1069611/?detail=Y

----------


## serg12345

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
Внешняя обработка Загрузка номенклатуры из прайс-листа поставщиков и установка цен (из MS Excel) (УТ 10.3)
https://infostart.ru/public/1109523/

----------


## namineil

Добрый день. А можете выложить еще раз?

----------


## namineil

> Есть только:
> 8.3.3.0 - https://turbo.to/bgifhjvjku4s.html
> 8.3.5.1 - https://turbo.to/is7l5fbcn1gk.html
> 8.3.7.2 - https://turbo.to/xbg1kzmqe9uy.html


Добрый день. А можете выложить еще раз?

----------


## norair

Здравствуйте. 
Помогите скачать расширение https://infostart.ru/public/916110/

----------


## namineil

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать Анализатор сложных запросов (infostart.ru/public/617990/). Спасибо

----------


## zeher

Здравствуйте, очень нужна обработка, помогите пожалуйста

https://infostart.ru/public/1019505/

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Помогите скачать "Реестр выдачи расчетных листов для ЗУП 3, ЗиКБУ 1" (https://infostart.ru/public/115193/) или "Журнал выдачи расчетных листков" (http://infostart.msk.ru/public/986415/). Спасибо!

----------


## dj-eva

Привет, кто нибудь может этим поделиться https://infostart.ru/public/796761/, если не жалко..

----------


## bumazhkin

Всем доброго дня, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/167606/
Нужна обновленная версия.
Спасибо.

----------


## nar99

Добрый день
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/102189/

----------


## Masik777

> Всем доброго дня, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/167606/
> Нужна обновленная версия.
> Спасибо.


Какая есть. Свежак или нет - не знаю. Ну дык если что, то можно и самому подправить.  https://yadi.sk/d/Uxgn48kQj1e9FQ

----------

garipova (05.11.2019), natik_82 (01.11.2019), tak_tak777 (02.11.2019), ZapMos (02.11.2019)

----------


## diminion

Добрый день! Интересует http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/345395/ Очередь печати для ККМ. Обработки для подключения онлайн-касс к 1С 8.
У кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Интересует http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/345395/ Очередь печати для ККМ. Обработки для подключения онлайн-касс к 1С 8.
> У кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста


Версия от 10.07.2018: *345395.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

Fltr (01.11.2019), Kaniman (01.11.2019), natik_82 (01.11.2019), Svetlana_K (01.11.2019), tak_tak777 (02.11.2019), Veronika123 (01.11.2019), ZapMos (02.11.2019)

----------


## Assman

Народ! Может кто поделиться обработкой по удалению организаций помеченных на удаление?

----------


## Fltr

> Народ! Может кто поделиться обработкой по удалению организаций помеченных на удаление?


https://infostart.ru/public/696618/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Rxia/mB2CFcxps

----------

111000 (24.12.2020), AnatoliyD (01.11.2019), Assman (12.11.2019), garipova (05.11.2019), Kaniman (01.11.2019), Svetlana_K (01.11.2019), tak_tak777 (02.11.2019), Ukei (01.11.2019), Veronika123 (01.11.2019), ZapMos (02.11.2019)

----------


## koloboc74

> Народ! Может кто поделиться обработкой по удалению организаций помеченных на удаление?


КАКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ ?

----------


## petrovish

Здравствуйте!Может кто поделиться обработкой 1025900(Загрузка из Excel (без использования com-объектов, без установленного Excel)

----------


## AnatoliyD

В шапке, для 8.2, есть https://infostart.ru/public/145531/ http://www.unibytes.com/yEM7DiPnZ4cL...3UgBB?referer=

----------

111000 (24.12.2020), natik_82 (01.11.2019), Svetlana_K (01.11.2019), Ukei (01.11.2019), ZapMos (02.11.2019)

----------


## Изарий

Доброго времени суток уважаемые) Если не трудно, можете поделиться данным файликом https://infostart.ru/public/926752/ ? Буду чрезмерно благодарен!

----------


## Изарий

Если не сложно, можно повторить ссылки пожалуйста)

----------


## Изарий

> https://transfiles.ru/rnwfq (1.3.7)
> https://transfiles.ru/m3u2b (Отладчик ВПФ — https://infostart.ru/public/138731)
> 
> 
> 
> https://transfiles.ru/a4rgv


Можно повторить пожалуйста, срок действия файлов истек)

----------

tak_tak777 (02.11.2019)

----------


## stys1982

> Можно повторить пожалуйста, срок действия файлов истек)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/55Lf/2KRfxyYSg

----------

111000 (24.12.2020), eesyb (07.11.2019), garipova (05.11.2019), pony95 (01.11.2019), Svetlana_K (01.11.2019), tak_tak777 (02.11.2019), tuefl (10.11.2019), Veronika123 (01.11.2019), ZapMos (02.11.2019), Изарий (05.11.2019)

----------


## stys1982

> Можно повторить пожалуйста, срок действия файлов истек)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/55Lf/2KRfxyYSg

----------

Masik777 (03.11.2019), pony95 (01.11.2019), Svetlana_K (01.11.2019), tak_tak777 (02.11.2019), Ukei (01.11.2019), Veronika123 (01.11.2019), ZapMos (02.11.2019), Изарий (05.11.2019)

----------


## Gal_S

Можно скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1015795/

----------


## gurskij

https://infostart.ru/public/363540/
Скопировать список общих баз пользователям RDP (Скрипты)
Если несложно, помогите

----------


## ZapMos

> Всем доброго дня, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/167606/
> Нужна обновленная версия.
> Спасибо.


Eсли можно есть еще похожая
https://infostart.ru/public/954983

----------

tak_tak777 (09.12.2019)

----------


## ZapMos

> Всем доброго дня, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/167606/
> Нужна обновленная версия.
> Спасибо.


Есть еще похожая, но более свежая, если можно помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/954983

----------

darminov (04.11.2019), natik_82 (02.11.2019)

----------


## Oleg2222

Ребята помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/560551/ и http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/420278/
Заранее спасибо, очень надо!! Stroyswap@mail.ru

----------


## Oleg2222

Ребята помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/560551/ и http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/420278/
Заранее спасибо, очень надо!! Stroyswap@mail.ru

----------


## mixperez

Коллеги, помогите скачать пожалуйста лайт версию 

Обмен с клиентом банка для Беларуси (расширение)

https://infostart.ru/public/684586/

----------


## Btt91

всем привет! у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/699400/   напишите в на почту договоримся btt91@mail.ru

----------


## profimars

Добрый день

Нужна обработка помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/689602/

----------


## profimars

Добрый день

Нужна обработка помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/689602/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день
> Нужна обработка помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/689602/


Что есть:  *689602.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

AnatoliyD (06.11.2019), gaus111 (07.11.2019), Kaniman (06.11.2019), labazhenova (05.11.2019), Masik777 (08.11.2019), Svetlana_K (06.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (07.11.2019), Veronika123 (06.11.2019), ZapMos (12.11.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

удалено

----------


## esval

Приветствую всех! Помогите пожалуйста скачать с infostart обработку переноса данных из АС "Смета" (Криста) в 1С:БГУ 1.0: https://infostart.ru/public/869188/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## labazhenova

Доброй ночи.
Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/603118/ или что-то похожее. Интересует работа с ДТО 10. 
Спасибо всем, кто откликнется!

----------


## labazhenova

В продолжение прошлого сообщения - Может кто-то может скачать https://infostart.ru/public/858638/    или https://infostart.ru/public/1102431/  или https://infostart.ru/public/991465/
Спасибо!

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день , помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1078987/ , https://infostart.ru/public/1111559/ , http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1093799/

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с Отчетом по остаткам отпусков(спасибо)
http://infostart.ru/public/306080/

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с Отчетом по остаткам отпусков(спасибо)
http://infostart.ru/public/306080/

----------


## Tarantino1662

Скиньте пожалуйста обработку 1149058 с инфостата
1149058
https://infostart.ru/public/1149058/
Благодарю заранее ))

----------


## Masik777

> Ребята помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/560551/ и http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/420278/
> Заранее спасибо, очень надо!! Stroyswap@mail.ru


 Олег, я покупал. Да, и у них лицензия на определенное кол-во мест ( компов) привязана. Каким образом - я так и не понял. Волшебство. Типа качаешь прогу, для всех кто хочет попробовать. Ну... качнул. Потом заплатил им бобосы. Ну.. заплатил. Они в ответ пишут, что регистрировать своим мылом. Тут понимание ваще отключилось. Как мыло влияет на регистрацию типа лицензии и на определенное кол-во мест??!! Мож попробувать тупо забить свой емэйл:blush:. Я не пробовал. В демке работает, но грузит ток 5 доков.
Дорого, блин...:eek: Но... Что поделать.:rolleyes:

----------


## Masik777

Вот, мож кому и понадобится. Прекрасная весч. "Групповая замена значений в регистрах Накопления и Сведений."  Нашел, когда нужно было наводить порядок в базе. Работает на УТ10. На других не проверял. 
https://yadi.sk/d/xQeJYsZL6U1Spw

----------

garipova (07.11.2019), Kaniman (06.11.2019), natik_82 (07.11.2019), pony95 (12.11.2019), Svetlana_K (08.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), ZapMos (08.11.2019)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Олег, я покупал. Да, и у них лицензия на определенное кол-во мест ( компов) привязана. Каким образом - я так и не понял. Волшебство. Типа качаешь прогу, для всех кто хочет попробовать. Ну... качнул. Потом заплатил им бобосы. Ну.. заплатил. Они в ответ пишут, что регистрировать своим мылом. Тут понимание ваще отключилось. Как мыло влияет на регистрацию типа лицензии и на определенное кол-во мест??!! Мож попробувать тупо забить свой емэйл:blush:. Я не пробовал. В демке работает, но грузит ток 5 доков.
> Дорого, блин...:eek: Но... Что поделать.:rolleyes:


Одна тоже была, требовала лиц))) Демку расшифровал прогой и код подправил и покупать не нужно)))

----------

Svetlana_K (08.11.2019), _kr0t_ (06.11.2019)

----------


## Oleg2222

Какой прогой расшифровал, как поправить, что поправить?))

----------


## Oleg2222

Может есть у кого что-то для Розницы для загрузки из экселя (поступления, цены, номенклатура), поделитесь пожалуйста! Спасибо!!
Stroyswap@mail.ru

----------


## Fltr

> Может есть у кого что-то для Розницы для загрузки из экселя (поступления, цены, номенклатура), поделитесь пожалуйста! Спасибо!!
> Stroyswap@mail.ru


https://infostart.ru/public/655538/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7ZxY/iQ7TQa4DW

----------

111000 (24.12.2020), AnatoliyD (08.11.2019), garipova (07.11.2019), Masik777 (08.11.2019), natik_82 (07.11.2019), Oleg2222 (09.11.2019), petrovish (07.11.2019), pony95 (12.11.2019), SLK01 (10.11.2019), Svetlana_K (08.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (07.11.2019), ZapMos (08.11.2019)

----------


## DmitryNK

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку "ЗаполнениеДатДляСчета" по ссылке https://infostart.ru/public/1069611/?detail=Y

----------


## demuch45

Всем добра! Кто-нибудь сможет помочь с этим https://infostart.ru/public/944745/. Заранее благодарен

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать обработку
https://infostart.ru/public/530275/

или что нибудь подобное. 
Надо выгрузить справочник во внешний файл.

----------


## mararat

День добрый, все ссылки уже не актуальны, может залежались у кого

----------


## mararat

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/

----------


## Fltr

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/509628/


Версия 6.3.8.4
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Z8r/54MPSaNqu

----------

111000 (24.12.2020), AnatoliyD (08.11.2019), bboy2008 (08.11.2019), bentim (15.11.2019), borisusman (11.11.2019), garipova (07.11.2019), gaus111 (12.11.2019), logdog (11.11.2019), mararat (07.11.2019), Masik777 (08.11.2019), natik_82 (07.11.2019), Navarra (05.02.2020), pony95 (12.11.2019), rastabasta (27.02.2020), savchenkodenis (12.11.2019), Svetlana_K (08.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (07.11.2019), XmakcX (11.11.2019), ZapMos (08.11.2019), СветаОнила (16.11.2019)

----------


## mararat

И еще, может есть это
https://infostart.ru/public/656275/

----------


## whitegod

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1068714/

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
> Внешняя обработка Загрузка номенклатуры из прайс-листа поставщиков и установка цен (из MS Excel) (УТ 10.3)
> https://infostart.ru/public/1109523/


Вот, тут сами выбирайте, что понравится. https://yadi.sk/d/tma8X9t9CVJUgA

----------

111000 (25.12.2020), AnatoliyD (08.11.2019), eesyb (08.11.2019), Fltr (08.11.2019), garipova (09.11.2019), Kaniman (08.11.2019), natik_82 (08.11.2019), Oleg2222 (09.11.2019), petrovish (13.11.2019), pony95 (12.11.2019), savchenkodenis (12.11.2019), Sinistermirk (11.11.2019), Svetlana_K (08.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (08.11.2019), veraperev (08.11.2019), Veronika123 (14.11.2019), ZapMos (12.11.2019)

----------


## jamikent

Очень жаль. Архив битый(

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Очень жаль. Архив битый(


Нифига не битый! Обнови архиватор уже...

----------


## Taxes

Добрый день. Возможно кто-то имеет такой отчет - https://infostart.ru/public/1063367/
"Среднесписочная численность с начислениями" для ЗУП 3.1

----------


## игорь гус

Модуль ApiShip + 1C   никто не устанавливал?

----------


## turn123

> Модуль ApiShip + 1C   никто не устанавливал?


Где бы его еще взять?)

----------


## Masik777

Всем привет!
Может у кого залежалась https://infostart.ru/public/201048/
Ребят, поделитесь. Понадобилось. Или подобное для УТ 10.3
Выручите, если есть. Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

Ну не охамел  я, 
это тоже, если есть https://infostart.ru/public/22105/
Ребят, поделитесь.  Спасибо.

----------


## gea81

> Ну не охамел  я, 
> это тоже, если есть https://infostart.ru/public/22105/
> Ребят, поделитесь.  Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VPUL%2Fn5QDwYqim

----------

666Rebel666 (10.11.2019), AnatoliyD (11.11.2019), klad7777777 (11.11.2019), Masik777 (11.11.2019), natik_82 (11.11.2019), pony95 (12.11.2019), Svetlana_K (11.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (11.11.2019), Veronika123 (14.11.2019), XmakcX (11.11.2019), ZapMos (12.11.2019)

----------


## MCComp

Здравствуйте! Если у кого есть, поделитесь последней (обновленной) обработкой "Идентификация номенклатуры по коду ЕГАИС" для Розница 2.2 (https://infostart.ru/public/529141/). Спасибо заранее огромное.

----------


## mpss09

[QUOTE=TrinitronOTV;538136]Прошу поделиться:
1. Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов с установкой реквизитов табличных частей. Версия 1.9.21 (управляемое и обычное приложение) 8.2/8.3 --- версию 1.9.21
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/

Прошу поделиться

----------


## avcherkasov

Добрый день. Поделитесь, у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/544060/

----------


## avcherkasov

Добрый день. Поделитесь, у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/544060/
Анализ цен -> Динамика изменения цен (номенклатуры и номенклатуры контрагентов)

----------


## lawnm0werman

> Модуль ApiShip + 1C   никто не устанавливал?


что интересует?

----------


## ikalichkin

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122215/[/url]


*122215_1.9.21.zip*,  *122215_Версии__1.9.25.zip*

----------

111000 (25.12.2020), AnatoliyD (12.11.2019), dj-eva (12.11.2019), dvdimka (12.12.2019), Kaniman (12.11.2019), Masik777 (13.11.2019), mixperez (12.11.2019), mpss09 (12.11.2019), natik_82 (12.11.2019), pony95 (12.11.2019), sewell (13.11.2019), SLK01 (13.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), ZapMos (12.11.2019), Женя Д (28.12.2020)

----------


## Oleg2222

Ребятушки, есть у кого что-то для Розницы для загрузки из экселя поступления товаров и установки цен, поделитесь пожалуйста! Спасибо заранее!!
Stroyswap@mail.ru

----------


## XmakcX

Добрый день! Есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/907752/ Материальная ведомость по складам для 1С:Бухгалтерии КОРП 3.0, помогите скачать пожалуйста

----------


## savchenkodenis

Добрый день, может есть у кого комплект ПФ
https://infostart.ru/public/1124332
https://infostart.ru/public/1151718

----------


## Travel

Добрый день, поделитесь у кого есть обработку 96753.

----------


## VorobNik

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1066873/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, поделитесь у кого есть обработку 96753.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JNAY/2Y6hNv5G3

----------

AnatoliyD (13.11.2019), kozavva (13.11.2019), natik_82 (13.11.2019), pony95 (12.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (12.11.2019), Veronika123 (14.11.2019), ZapMos (12.11.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, поделитесь у кого есть обработку 96753.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JNAY/2Y6hNv5G3

----------

AnatoliyD (13.11.2019), flab_r (13.11.2019), klad7777777 (13.11.2019), kozavva (19.11.2019), natik_82 (13.11.2019), pony95 (12.11.2019), SLK01 (13.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (12.11.2019), Veronika123 (14.11.2019), ZapMos (12.11.2019), СветаОнила (16.11.2019)

----------


## garipova

Добрый день! поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/363815/
Спасибо!

----------


## Travel

Спасибо!

----------


## al_kon

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, печатной формой (с шаблоном Word) трудового договора для ЗУП (типа https://infostart.ru/public/973546/ , https://infostart.ru/public/1105411/ , https://infostart.ru/public/938138/ , https://infostart.ru/public/938138/ , https://infostart.ru/public/1030702/...). Спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

> Какой прогой расшифровал, как поправить, что поправить?))


Этим  - https://yadi.sk/d/KC4lBnUNXlpGwg -убираем пароль на обработки
и этим - https://yadi.sk/d/2YzG8ZFtwWVjDQ - правим, что нужно.
Ну и эта - https://yadi.sk/d/YDoHasy-Xzb1KQ на всякий.
Это для УФ - https://yadi.sk/d/BZVs8RJR9vkalQ
Если есть что поновее - то может Touch_of_soul  поделится ? 
Все же укрепление мощи государства - общее дело :D

----------

111000 (25.12.2020), AKR00B (14.11.2019), aniki (14.11.2019), bentim (15.11.2019), eesyb (14.11.2019), flab_r (13.11.2019), inems (13.11.2019), Kaniman (13.11.2019), Karabasoff (13.11.2019), pony95 (21.11.2019), rastabasta (27.02.2020), SLK01 (13.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Veronika123 (14.11.2019), ZapMos (15.11.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Ребятушки, есть у кого что-то для Розницы для загрузки из экселя поступления товаров и установки цен, поделитесь пожалуйста! Спасибо заранее!!
> Stroyswap@mail.ru


Попробуйте из этого https://yadi.sk/d/V-Z-qKqnJB9jeA
https://yadi.sk/d/KVzyqZ1l9qcP0Q

----------

AnatoliyD (14.11.2019), Kaniman (13.11.2019), Karabasoff (13.11.2019), pony95 (21.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (13.11.2019), Veronika123 (14.11.2019), ZapMos (15.11.2019), Петровна (13.11.2019)

----------


## Roltx

Есть у кого нибудь? https://infostart.ru/public/1062059/ нужен прайс лист с остатками для 11.4.10

----------


## Ajuice

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Пример интеграции UDS Game с 1С Розница 2.2 , адаптированный к 1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики." 
https://infostart.ru/public/1146812/

----------


## Ajuice

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Пример интеграции UDS Game с 1С Розница 2.2 , адаптированный к 1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики." 
https://infostart.ru/public/1146812/

----------


## shelepen

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать "Статистика:Форма 57-Т".
https://infostart.ru/public/1149908/

----------


## shelepen

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать "Статистика:Форма 57-Т".
https://infostart.ru/public/1149908/

----------


## Masik777

Всем привет! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/21427/
Большое спасибо! Выручите, коллеги. Руками долго все ПКО долбить. А при переносе документ расчетов в ПКО не подтянулся.(( Как написано - эта обработка вроде исправляет этот косяк.

----------


## Masik777

Всем привет! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/21427/
Большое спасибо! Выручите, коллеги. Руками долго все ПКО долбить. А при переносе документ расчетов в ПКО не подтянулся.(( Как написано - эта обработка вроде исправляет этот косяк.

----------


## AKR00B

Коллеги помогите пожалуйста качнуть https://infostart.ru/public/1152928/

----------


## AKR00B

Друзья всем привет ! Прошу помощи, позарез нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1098972/, может кто помочь?

----------


## Rusw

Здравствуйте.
Может кто поделится: модуль ДИАДОК 5.32.05 (Последний, НЕ управляемое приложение)

----------


## AKR00B

Всем привет может у кого нибудь имеется сие чудо Управляемый Android Service перехвата сообщений Broadcast со сканера штрих-кодов в  https://infostart.ru/public/587908/

----------


## Agemaz

> Выгрузка-загрузка любых данных между похожими конфигурациями ЛЮБЫХ баз 1С 8.1-8.3 с обработкой и поиском данных по произвольным полям поиска
> 
> 149404


Повторите, пожалуйста, ссылка неактуальна. Спасибо!

----------

tak_tak777 (09.12.2019)

----------


## itokan

Добрый день. Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
https://infostart.ru/public/1087397/
Расчетная ведомость организаций (СКД, УТП для Украины)

----------


## Masik777

> Повторите, пожалуйста, ссылка неактуальна. Спасибо!


https://yadi.sk/d/26BwHr8JmeviRw

----------

111000 (25.12.2020), Agemaz (15.11.2019), Ajuice (18.11.2019), AKR00B (18.11.2019), AnatoliyD (15.11.2019), dvdimka (12.12.2019), Kaniman (14.11.2019), Ukei (15.11.2019), ZapMos (15.11.2019)

----------


## borisusman

Здравствуйте.может кто поделится   http://infostart.ru/public/565626/

----------


## zeher

Добрый день, есть у кого для УТ 11 https://infostart.ru/public/908730/

----------


## stys1982

> Повторите, пожалуйста, ссылка неактуальна. Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/28np/2A13MwrDC

----------

Agemaz (15.11.2019), AnatoliyD (15.11.2019), Bizlen (24.11.2022), Masik777 (15.11.2019), pony95 (21.11.2019), progr21 (18.11.2019), rastabasta (27.02.2020), SLK01 (17.11.2019), Svetlana_K (20.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (15.11.2019), ZapMos (15.11.2019)

----------


## StreetRedRat

Добрый день. Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
https://infostart.ru/public/797666/

----------


## logdog

Удалить "ненужную организацию" универсал и БП есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/696618/ есть у кого?

----------


## StreetRedRat

> Удалить "ненужную организацию" универсал и БП есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/696618/ есть у кого?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2WMJ/29J9ZmPzR

----------

Agemaz (19.11.2019), Kaniman (15.11.2019), klad7777777 (18.11.2019), logdog (15.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (18.11.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Повторите, пожалуйста, ссылка неактуальна. Спасибо!


https://yadi.sk/d/26BwHr8JmeviRw

----------

Agemaz (19.11.2019), Bizlen (24.11.2022), Kaniman (16.11.2019), pony95 (21.11.2019), Svetlana_K (20.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (18.11.2019), ZapMos (21.11.2019), zolvec (18.11.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Прошу поделиться, у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/338100/

----------

zolvec (18.11.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Прошу поделиться, у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/338100/
> Ребят, я, как и все тут сидящие, уверен, что тут никто и никому ничего не должен. Многие просто, молча качают то, что кто то, откликнувшись на просьбу, выложил. Несомненно - проще забрать и не потрудиться  помочь другим. Уверен и в том, что никто не в силах заставить делать добро, кроме собственной совести и желания быть полезным в этой жизни. Ведь добро всегда возвращается. Ну не помогли.. что поделать..Обид нет. Есть пустота. Что многим все по....За державу обидно. Вот чо. То, что просят - не лично, для наживы, а работы ради. Хотя... о чем это я.. Ведь жить в безразличии - куда проще.


338100

----------

alex125it (16.11.2019), AnatoliyD (19.11.2019), Bizlen (24.11.2022), chiffi78 (22.11.2019), garipova (16.11.2019), Kaniman (18.11.2019), klad7777777 (18.11.2019), Masik777 (16.11.2019), pony95 (21.11.2019), Svetlana_K (20.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (18.11.2019), XmakcX (18.11.2019), ZapMos (21.11.2019), zolvec (18.11.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте.
> Может кто поделится: модуль ДИАДОК 5.32.05 (Последний, НЕ управляемое приложение)


Есть 5_18_02 Новой нет. Мож у кого и новая есть. https://yadi.sk/d/gNlvu7wBR4mLzA
Это 5_35_01. НО управляемые формы. https://yadi.sk/d/-f5pAXbh2LeUug

----------

garipova (16.11.2019), natik_82 (21.11.2019), pony95 (21.11.2019), Rusw (19.11.2019), Svetlana_K (20.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (18.11.2019), XmakcX (18.11.2019), ZapMos (21.11.2019)

----------


## JOker180180

Здравствуйте, мои бухгалтера "проснулись". нужна Замена КОСГУ/КЭК по приказу 209н для БГУ ред.1 и ред.2  https://infostart.ru/public/1022520/

Спасибо за помощь

----------


## JOker180180

Здравствуйте, мои бухгалтера "проснулись". нужна Замена КОСГУ/КЭК по приказу 209н для БГУ ред.1 и ред.2  https://infostart.ru/public/1022520/

Спасибо за помощь

----------


## Visitant

А где можно скачать модуль по загрузке прайс-листов?

----------


## XmakcX

Ребят, может есть у кого Мониторинг аппаратных лицензий 1С

----------


## chernaev54321

Друзья! Выручите, очень нужно: https://infostart.ru/public/649913/

----------


## snake547

https://infostart.ru/public/599969 не кто не поделится ?

----------


## JOker180180

Здравствуйте, научите как пользоваться на этом форуме поиском. Поиск ищет фразу по всему форуму и выдает темы, в которых эта фраза встречается, но для многостраничных тем , не указывает ни номер поста ни страницу , а шерстить 900 страниц очень тяжело..
Спасибо

----------


## borodаn

> Здравствуйте, научите как пользоваться на этом форуме поиском. Поиск ищет фразу по всему форуму и выдает темы, в которых эта фраза встречается, но для многостраничных тем , не указывает ни номер поста ни страницу , а шерстить 900 страниц очень тяжело..
> Спасибо


Заходите в тему, вверху темы есть выпадающий "Поиск по теме"

----------

tak_tak777 (09.12.2019)

----------


## JOker180180

Большое спасибо

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать
Шаблон отчета на СКД (обычные и управляемые формы):
https://infostart.ru/public/242708/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать
> Шаблон отчета на СКД (обычные и управляемые формы):
> https://infostart.ru/public/242708/


242708

----------

666Rebel666 (18.11.2019), AnatoliyD (19.11.2019), anluca (18.11.2019), bentim (19.11.2019), Bizlen (24.11.2022), borisusman (22.11.2019), ikalichkin (18.11.2019), kosmos_live (21.11.2019), natik_82 (21.11.2019), pony95 (21.11.2019), shelepen (19.11.2019), Svetlana_K (20.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (18.11.2019), ZapMos (21.11.2019), ЮВ_ (19.11.2019)

----------


## Protey79

Доброго времени суток, ни у кого случайно нет такого? https://infostart.ru/public/715014/

----------


## klad7777777

Здравствуйте! Помогите,плз, https://infostart.ru/public/589394/  Нумерация кадровых приказов поcле полного переноса данных ЗУП 2.5 - ЗУП 3.1

----------


## dmikds

Добрый день. Может у кого есть? https://infostart.ru/public/845028/. Спасибо!

----------


## uliana2017

> https://dropmefiles.com/iaPMi


можно повторить, пожалуйста !!!

----------


## stys1982

> можно повторить, пожалуйста !!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5vUK/38baFkNMW

----------

Agemaz (19.11.2019), AnatoliyD (19.11.2019), garipova (19.11.2019), gurskij (21.12.2019), Masik777 (20.11.2019), pony95 (21.11.2019), progr21 (27.11.2019), rastabasta (27.02.2020), Svetlana_K (20.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (19.11.2019), Veronika123 (26.11.2019), XmakcX (20.11.2019), ZapMos (21.11.2019), СветаОнила (01.12.2019)

----------


## Zin65

Здравствуйте есть у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1057422/ заранее спасибо

----------


## nd_nordik

Добрый день!

Есть у кого обработка свертки средствами SQL?

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139651/ для 8.3

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## stys1982

> Добрый день!
> 
> Есть у кого обработка свертки средствами SQL?
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139651/ для 8.3
> 
> Заранее благодарю!


139651

----------

Ajuice (21.11.2019), AnatoliyD (19.11.2019), borisusman (22.11.2019), eesyb (20.11.2019), garipova (21.11.2019), kosmos_live (21.11.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), natik_82 (21.11.2019), pony95 (21.11.2019), progbuh (21.11.2019), sewell (19.11.2019), Svetlana_K (21.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (19.11.2019), Veronika123 (26.11.2019), XmakcX (20.11.2019), ZapMos (21.11.2019), Zin65 (19.11.2019), СветаОнила (01.12.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех!
Коллеги, у кого УТ 10.3 и кто делал штрих кодирование документов?
На просторах есть тема http://forum-1c.ru/index.php?topic=4...3843#msg133843 Но самой обработки для УТ я не нашел. Если у кого есть или подобное -
стукните, пожалуйста в личку или на maxnal@list.ru
Нашел я эту обработку на укр. форуме. 8500 стоит. Офигеть.

----------


## Masik777

Очень нужно. Не за спасибо))

----------


## uliana2017

народ у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/393645/ поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## petrovish

Здравствуйте! есть у кого-нибудь эмулятор фискального регистратора для розницы 2.2. с выводом на принтер?

----------


## Zin65

Здравствуйте есть у кого нибудь  такие или с шаблоном из ворда https://infostart.ru/public/568793/ 
https://infostart.ru/public/987567/
https://infostart.ru/public/1124332/
https://infostart.ru/public/669785/
https://infostart.ru/public/822303/
https://infostart.ru/public/378705/

----------


## Zin65

А также по иностранным работникам  убытие и прибытие https://infostart.ru/public/1152978/ 
https://infostart.ru/public/1057422/

----------


## MaxTolya

Помогите скачать:
Выявление ошибок в регистрах взаиморасчетов по бухгалтерскому учету -  https://infostart.ru/public/971425/
Выявление расхождений данных в регистрах взаиморасчетов по бухгалтерскому учету (для УПП) - https://infostart.ru/public/971236/
Выявление и устранение расхождений в учете ТМЦ БУ и НУ (между регистрами бухгалтерии и регистрами партий) - https://infostart.ru/public/685492/

----------


## ZapMos

Может у кого появилось создание ТТН
https://infostart.ru/public/954983
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## dmikds

> Здравствуйте есть у кого нибудь  такие или с шаблоном из ворда https://infostart.ru/public/568793/ 
> https://infostart.ru/public/987567/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1124332/
> https://infostart.ru/public/669785/
> https://infostart.ru/public/822303/
> https://infostart.ru/public/378705/


Есть только эта 378705 https://dropmefiles.com/9kcOI

----------

pony95 (26.11.2019), Svetlana_K (21.11.2019), Ukei (21.11.2019), Veronika123 (26.11.2019), ZapMos (24.11.2019), Zin65 (21.11.2019)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Здравствуйте.
> Может кто поделится: модуль ДИАДОК 5.32.05 (Последний, НЕ управляемое приложение)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6aLj%2FWLpBbfmXL

----------

Masik777 (22.11.2019), mramil (24.11.2019), pony95 (26.11.2019), Ukei (21.11.2019), Veronika123 (26.11.2019), XmakcX (21.11.2019), ZapMos (24.11.2019)

----------


## XmakcX

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/891548/ поделитесь пожалуйста или помогите скачать

----------


## borodаn

> https://infostart.ru/public/891548/ поделитесь пожалуйста или помогите скачать


https://dropmefiles.com/b9C3F

----------

666Rebel666 (21.11.2019), dimonnich (25.11.2019), Lantra (22.11.2019), logdog (22.11.2019), natik_82 (25.11.2019), pony95 (26.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (21.11.2019), Veronika123 (26.11.2019), XmakcX (22.11.2019), ZapMos (24.11.2019)

----------


## AltV

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/140432/
Унифицированные формы КС-2 и КС-2 для 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия 2.0 (обычное приложение)

----------


## borodаn

> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/140432/


https://dropmefiles.com/yQUGP

----------

AltV (22.11.2019), natik_82 (25.11.2019), pony95 (26.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (21.11.2019), Veronika123 (26.11.2019), ZapMos (24.11.2019)

----------


## t15-y

Добрый вечер, есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/864473/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1098109/ для БП 3.0?

----------


## XmakcX

> https://dropmefiles.com/b9C3F


Спасибо, а нет случаем 1.0.4 версии, там исправления?

----------


## borodаn

> Спасибо, а нет случаем 1.0.4 версии, там исправления?


Апгрейда нет, но есть стартмани ;)

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Поделитесь отчетами по сдельным нарядам. К примеру такими:
https://infostart.ru/public/92890/
https://infostart.ru/public/271194/
https://infostart.ru/public/279697/
Благодарю.

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Поделитесь отчетами по сдельным нарядам. К примеру такими:
https://infostart.ru/public/92890/
https://infostart.ru/public/271194/
https://infostart.ru/public/279697/
Благодарю.

----------


## olegon85

Лови
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LZum%2FdatogZpvP

----------

pony95 (10.12.2019), Ukei (25.11.2019), Veronika123 (26.11.2019), ZapMos (24.11.2019), СветаОнила (01.12.2019)

----------


## sp1t.

Хай, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой "Печать ценников с редактором макетов ценников для УТ 10.3".
http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/640948/#slide-to-files

----------


## timmmmmm

Добрый день! Может у кого то есть обработка печать этикеток и ценников для 1С:Предприятие 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Беларуси 2.1
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

Добрый день!
У кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/894718/
Заполнение по ИНН для УТ 10.3 поделитесь, пожалуйста, ребята.
Или что другое, не демо. Спасибо большое!

----------


## loup888

Помогите скачать пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/845445/

----------


## klad7777777

> Здравствуйте! Помогите,плз, https://infostart.ru/public/589394/  Нумерация кадровых приказов поcле полного переноса данных ЗУП 2.5 - ЗУП 3.1


+-+-+

----------


## Катарина82

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/238382/

----------


## VAlekkk

Здраствуйте нужна очень конфа
Мониторинг производительности (Анализ технологического журнала) 2.0.4.4
https://infostart.ru/public/936096/
или
Конфигурация "Мониторинг производительности". Сборка версии 2.0.4.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1082702/

----------


## turn123

> Здраствуйте нужна очень конфа
> Мониторинг производительности (Анализ технологического журнала) 2.0.4.4
> https://infostart.ru/public/936096/
> или
> Конфигурация "Мониторинг производительности". Сборка версии 2.0.4.0
> https://infostart.ru/public/1082702/


В публикации сказали же что она бесплатная  -  https://github.com/Polyplastic/1c-parsing-tech-log

----------


## VAlekkk

> В публикации сказали же что она бесплатная  -  https://github.com/Polyplastic/1c-parsing-tech-log


Так как бы не очень понятно как его скомпилировать под .cf

----------


## turn123

> Так как бы не очень понятно как его скомпилировать под .cf


через edt

----------


## art31

Добрый день. Помогите скачать  https://infostart.ru/public/1130121/  Спасибо за ранее.

----------


## turn123

> Так как бы не очень понятно как его скомпилировать под .cf


дважды ушло сообщение )

----------


## gurskij

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1150462/
Печать штрихкода для любой конфигурации на платформе 8.3
Благодарю

----------


## azlupka

Добрый вечер,

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/701455/
Форма статистической отчетности 57-т

----------


## bentim

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/585556/
Печать индивидуальных графиков для ЗУП 3.1.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Masik777

Всем добра!
У кого есть такая классная весч - https://infostart.ru/public/200001/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, нужно для наведения порядка.
Большое спасибо! Думаю, что многим будет полезна. Не игнорьте просьбу, мужики)

----------


## Mega PPC

Здравствуйте,
хочу поиграть с астериском на УФ, есть у кого:
https://infostart.ru/public/205338/
Или ничего рабочего и бесплатного не найти уже?

----------


## Mega PPC

Здравствуйте,
хочу поиграть с астериском на УФ, есть у кого:
https://infostart.ru/public/205338/
Или ничего рабочего и бесплатного не найти уже?

----------


## Afftor

Друзья, может есть у кого
581013	Отчет по отработанным часам при суммированном учете времени	https://infostart.ru/public/581013/
597812	Приказ на предоставление работнику отгула	https://infostart.ru/public/597812/

640419	Анализ переработок по месяцам. 1С:ЗУП 3.1	https://infostart.ru/public/640419/
668853	Приложение к приказу для ежемесячной премии (ЗУП 2.5 , ЗУП 3.1)	https://infostart.ru/public/668853/
719313	Журнал выдачи расчетных листков	https://infostart.ru/public/719313/
728574	Набор журналов учета кадровых приказов для ЗУП 3	https://infostart.ru/public/728574/
784691	Журнал расчетных листков выданных (Журнал расчетных листов). ЗУП 3 и ЗИКГУ 3	https://infostart.ru/public/784691/
822545	Выписка СЗВ-М при увольнении	https://infostart.ru/public/822545/
835158	Отчет по отработанным часам при суммированном учете времени для ЗУП 3.1	https://infostart.ru/public/835158/

Или что-нибудь по журналам выдачи расчетных листков и отчеты при суммированном учете рабочего времени

----------


## ikalichkin

> Друзья, может есть у кого
> 581013	Отчет по отработанным часам при суммированном учете времени	https://infostart.ru/public/581013/


Только первое: *581013.rar*
, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (28.11.2019), Afftor (28.11.2019), Fltr (28.11.2019), natik_82 (29.11.2019), rastabasta (27.02.2020), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Veronika123 (28.11.2019), ZapMos (28.11.2019), zver1k (02.12.2019)

----------


## ZapMos

Буду очень благодарен, если кто-то сможет помочь с
"Легкий "тюнинг" УТ 10.3"
https://infostart.ru/public/1020914/

----------


## profimars

Добрый день. Помогите скачать обработку  https://infostart.ru/public/899365/

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать обработку "Средняя цена закупочной номенклатуры. БП 3.0"
https://infostart.ru/public/1054883/

----------


## kiforenko

Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/
файл ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.4
Заранее благодарен

----------


## borodаn

> Помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/


https://dropmefiles.com/gqhou какая-то из версий

----------

4168509 (01.12.2019), Ajuice (03.12.2019), AnatoliyD (29.11.2019), gaus111 (03.12.2019), kiforenko (29.11.2019), klad7777777 (29.11.2019), Masik777 (30.11.2019), natik_82 (03.12.2019), progr21 (02.12.2019), SLK01 (29.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (29.11.2019), Veronika123 (29.11.2019), ZapMos (03.12.2019), zver1k (02.12.2019), Катарина82 (04.12.2019)

----------


## 4AuHuK

"Черная пятница" началась уже сегодня. Берите кому нужно:
*Печать НД с PDF417 x64* (https://infostart.ru/public/869624)

https://dropmefiles.com/pIgG5

----------

Ajuice (03.12.2019), al_kon (30.11.2019), bboy2008 (29.11.2019), Boroda7 (01.12.2019), inems (01.12.2019), Lantra (30.11.2019), MadB (29.11.2019), Masik777 (30.11.2019), natik_82 (29.11.2019), SLK01 (29.11.2019), smolen1 (29.11.2019), tamatama (02.12.2019), Ukei (29.11.2019), Veronika123 (29.11.2019), ZapMos (03.12.2019)

----------


## vova_l

Добрый всем день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/404347/

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Помогите скачать "Количество дней по уходу за больным ребенком (отчет)"    https://infostart.ru/public/175735/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать "Количество дней по уходу за больным ребенком (отчет)"    https://infostart.ru/public/175735/


https://yadi.sk/d/e-i-vsKrTjACzA

----------

Ajuice (03.12.2019), pony95 (10.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (03.12.2019), ZapMos (03.12.2019)

----------


## hayat

Помогите скачать:
Печатная форму Инвентаризации с иерархией 
https://infostart.ru/public/518826/

----------


## romanex

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/531521/
Спасибо!

----------


## owemeska

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/570367/

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/570367/


https://yadi.sk/d/iN2EDvH4LD_tqA

----------

AnatoliyD (05.12.2019), direktor88 (05.12.2019), owemeska (02.12.2019), pony95 (10.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (03.12.2019), ZapMos (03.12.2019), zver1k (02.12.2019)

----------


## zver1k

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/994114/ Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Oreliys

Доброго времени суток, могли бы помочь пожалуйста скачать 2 обработка: https://infostart.ru/public/801369/ , https://infostart.ru/public/962895/. Заранее очень благодарен, можно по возможности продублировать на E-mail: orelchik@mail.ru

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Может у кого то есть обработка "Статистика: Форма 57-Т за октябрь 2019. ЗУП.3.1" https://infostart.ru/public/1149908/ ? Помогите пожалуйста скачать

----------


## Oleg20

Доброго всем дня! 
Помогите пожалуйста  с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/602310/

----------


## borodаn

> Доброго всем дня! 
> Помогите пожалуйста  с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/602310/


https://dropmefiles.com/OvEOV

----------

Oleg20 (04.12.2019), pony95 (10.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (04.12.2019), ZapMos (05.12.2019), Катарина82 (04.12.2019)

----------


## IVoroncov

Добрый вечер. Может у кого-то есть возможность выложить https://infostart.ru/public/1147679/
Маркировка: обмен с ГИС МДЛП из 1С 7.7.
Спасибо.

----------


## profimars

Добрый вечер. Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/320815/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый вечер. Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/320815/


https://dropmefiles.com/O7dWZ

----------

AnatoliyD (05.12.2019), Jetberry (04.12.2019), Masik777 (10.12.2019), natik_82 (06.12.2019), pony95 (10.12.2019), profimars (07.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (04.12.2019), ZapMos (05.12.2019), Катарина82 (04.12.2019)

----------


## minyarov

Здравствуйте, помогите пж скачать https://infostart.ru/public/731946/ - ТОРГ12 в валюте для ERP.

----------


## Zin65

Здравствуйте скиньте ссылку https://infostart.ru/public/548099/ (или подобное допсоглашения и по ЗУП 2.5 и по ЗУП 3.1)

----------


## Dmss83

Здравствуйте, ищу https://infostart.ru/public/380628/ может есть у кого?

----------


## voronich

Доброго вечера! помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/779912/  , умучился уже с перехватом broadcast сообщения от сканера на ATOL.Smart.lite
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ogeniv

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать быстрый поиск и удаление дублей https://infostart.ru/public/127859/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать быстрый поиск и удаление дублей https://infostart.ru/public/127859/
> Заранее спасибо.


Только старая версия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5MUe/2rPVczi65

----------

Agemaz (09.12.2019), AnatoliyD (05.12.2019), art31 (11.12.2019), DAnry (06.12.2019), guzai (05.12.2019), klad7777777 (05.12.2019), macrony (06.12.2020), Masik777 (10.12.2019), natik_82 (09.12.2019), ogeniv (05.12.2019), pony95 (10.12.2019), sewell (05.12.2019), SLK01 (08.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (05.12.2019), Veronika123 (09.12.2019), ZapMos (05.12.2019)

----------


## nd_nordik

Доброго дня, помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/563137/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу поделиться, если у кого-нибудь есть такое:
https://infostart.ru/public/92890/
https://infostart.ru/public/271194/
https://infostart.ru/public/279697/
или подобное по сдельным нарядам для ЗУП 2.5 или ЗУП 3.0.
Благодарю.

----------


## nantsoft13

Очень нужно

https://infostart.ru/public/262490/
Набор функций для вывода дополнительных свойств. Для конфигураций ERP, УТ 11, УНФ 2.0, БП 3.0
Инструкция для подключения дополнительных свойств Для конфигураций ERP, УТ 11, УНФ 2.0, БП 3.0

nantsoft@ukr.net

----------


## direktor88

Здравствуйте. посмотрите обработку для переноса справочников и остатков из 1С Розница 1.0 в 1С Розница 2.2 https://infostart.ru/public/795397/. может есть у кого?

----------


## Lolipop111

Всем привет, есть у кого такое: https://infostart.ru/public/1004972/ ?

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Может есть у кого-нибудь такое? https://infostart.ru/public/715748/

----------


## profimars

Добрый вечер. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/556081/

----------


## ttt_misha

Ребята, у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/675213/
или что-то подобное?

----------


## ttt_misha

и может у кого-то есть
https://infostart.ru/public/553955/

----------


## prival

> и может у кого-то есть
> https://infostart.ru/public/553955/


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c51...ew?usp=sharing

----------

alex125it (09.12.2019), darminov (09.12.2019), ikalichkin (11.12.2019), Jetberry (09.12.2019), Masik777 (24.09.2020), natik_82 (10.12.2019), pony95 (10.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), ttt_misha (09.12.2019), Ukei (09.12.2019), ZapMos (11.12.2019)

----------


## prival

> и может у кого-то есть
> https://infostart.ru/public/553955/


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c51...ew?usp=sharing

----------

666Rebel666 (09.12.2019), alex125it (09.12.2019), AnatoliyD (10.12.2019), art31 (11.12.2019), darminov (09.12.2019), Fltr (09.12.2019), Jetberry (09.12.2019), mailno6260 (09.12.2019), Masik777 (10.12.2019), natik_82 (10.12.2019), olegon85 (10.12.2019), pony95 (10.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.12.2019), Ukei (09.12.2019), ZapMos (11.12.2019)

----------


## mailno6260

Доброго дня всем! Пожалуйста, нужна ВПФ ТОРГ-2 !!!, если нет то ТОРГ-1 или ТОРГ-3 там принцип работы одинаковый  через обработку ПечатьАктыОРасхождениях поправлю если что https://infostart.ru/public/979948/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Очень нужно
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/262490/
> Набор функций для вывода дополнительных свойств. Для конфигураций ERP, УТ 11, УНФ 2.0, БП 3.0
> Инструкция для подключения дополнительных свойств Для конфигураций ERP, УТ 11, УНФ 2.0, БП 3.0
> 
> nantsoft@ukr.net


то же этот хочу есть у кого?

----------

Veronika123 (09.12.2019)

----------


## mailno6260

https://mega.nz/#!LyhVEYDa!hxf-M_W-e...dJv8-bGwj1NjKM

----------

Agemaz (09.12.2019), direktor88 (09.12.2019), eesyb (10.12.2019), Lara_28 (09.12.2019), Masik777 (10.12.2019), pony95 (10.12.2019), Touch_of_soul (09.12.2019), Ukei (09.12.2019), Veronika123 (09.12.2019), XmakcX (10.12.2019)

----------


## profimars

Добрый утро.  У кого есть такие правила поделитесь добрые люди https://infostart.ru/public/556081/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый утро.  У кого есть такие правила поделитесь добрые люди https://infostart.ru/public/556081/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2DNn/5t2gQXApi

----------

666Rebel666 (10.12.2019), AnatoliyD (10.12.2019), bboy2008 (10.12.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), natik_82 (10.12.2019), pony95 (14.12.2019), profimars (10.12.2019), savchenkodenis (18.12.2019), Ukei (11.12.2019), Veronika123 (11.12.2019), XmakcX (10.12.2019), ZapMos (11.12.2019)

----------


## mailno6260

> Доброго дня всем! Пожалуйста, нужна ВПФ ТОРГ-2 !!!, если нет то ТОРГ-1 или ТОРГ-3 там принцип работы одинаковый  через обработку ПечатьАктыОРасхождениях поправлю если что https://infostart.ru/public/979948/


Очень нужно, не поленитесь, выложите ВПФ ТОРГ-2

----------


## dabada

Добрый день, выложите пожалуйста обработку, если несложно

https://infostart.ru/public/1098109

----------


## dabada

> Добрый день, выложите пожалуйста обработку, если несложно
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1098109


Для УТ 11

----------


## kola789789789

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1124067/

----------


## Oleg20

Доброго всем дня! 
Не проходите мимо - помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1025023/
или https://infostart.ru/public/147811/

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать перемещение по МЦ для БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/640727/ или 
https://infostart.ru/public/363619/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Oleg20

Шаблон отчета на СКД (обычные и управляемые формы):
https://infostart.ru/public/242708/
Повторите, пожалуйста, если есть возможность

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож с печатной формой
Приходная накладная с розничными ценами для БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/428699/

или у кого нибудь есть подобное.

----------


## petrovish

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/791280/  или  https://infostart.ru/public/698030/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Очень нужно, не поленитесь, выложите ВПФ ТОРГ-2


ТОРГ 1,2,3,4

https://dropmefiles.com/CLEP1

----------

ikalichkin (11.12.2019), mailno6260 (11.12.2019), Ukei (11.12.2019), ZapMos (11.12.2019)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пож с печатной формой
> Приходная накладная с розничными ценами для БП 3.0
> https://infostart.ru/public/428699/
> 
> или у кого нибудь есть подобное.


Извиняюсь, а чем не устраивает та, что выложили в комментах?

----------

first_may (10.12.2019)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Извиняюсь, а чем не устраивает та, что выложили в комментах?


 из коммента https://infostart.ru/public/428699/
https://yadi.sk/d/HmRGuI5MXIbPxw

----------

first_may (10.12.2019), inems (11.12.2019), Kaniman (11.12.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), turn123 (11.12.2019), Ukei (11.12.2019), Veronika123 (11.12.2019), ZapMos (11.12.2019)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать перемещение по МЦ для БП 3.0
> https://infostart.ru/public/640727/ или 
> https://infostart.ru/public/363619/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://yadi.sk/d/HmRGuI5MXIbPxw

----------

first_may (10.12.2019), Kaniman (11.12.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (11.12.2019), ZapMos (11.12.2019)

----------


## Aidar2

https://yadi.sk/d/HmRGuI5MXIbPxw

Это не перемещение по МЦ для БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/640727/ или
https://infostart.ru/public/363619/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Fania

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Редактирование документа Операции https://infostart.ru/public/139920/ Спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Редактирование документа Операции https://infostart.ru/public/139920/ Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ej1Z/szKasLZuo

----------

AnatoliyD (12.12.2019), bentim (12.12.2019), darminov (11.12.2019), Egor5130 (18.12.2019), Fania (11.12.2019), Kaniman (11.12.2019), klad7777777 (11.12.2019), Masik777 (11.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), progbuh (11.12.2019), rastabasta (27.02.2020), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (11.12.2019), Veronika123 (11.12.2019), ZapMos (11.12.2019)

----------


## Fania

Спасибо) Оказывается в БГУ 8.2. 1.0 не открывает(((

----------


## ikalichkin

Ссылка почивала...
Можно повторить, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## Masik777

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ej1Z/szKasLZuo


Очень огромная благодарность!!! Жму руку друга. Искал. Именно сегодня понадобилась и вовремя)))

----------

gurskij (20.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019)

----------


## teraflu

> 441527


Перезалейте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать перемещение по МЦ для БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/640727/ или
https://infostart.ru/public/363619/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

Хорошего всем дня!
Ребята, тут уже просили https://infostart.ru/public/200001/
Очень выручите. Кто скачивал, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
Очень огромная просьба. Спасибо.

----------


## collezioni

Если есть у кого, поделитесь пожалуйста   https://infostart.ru/public/1043980/
Анализ изменения цен для Управления торговлей 10.3

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Перезалейте, пожалуйста.


441527

----------

cruzo (19.12.2019), gurskij (20.12.2019), Masik777 (12.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), progbuh (11.12.2019), SLK01 (13.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (11.12.2019), Veronika123 (11.12.2019), ZapMos (11.12.2019)

----------


## Snigl

Добрый день!
Может у кого-нибудь есть такая обработка "Установка в проводках значения валюты NULL вместо ПустаяССылка()" или помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/158661/
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## dj-eva

> https://dropmefiles.com/O7dWZ


повторите пожалуйста

----------


## dj-eva

> Есть только эта 378705 https://dropmefiles.com/9kcOI


повторите пожалуйста у кого есть

----------


## RedCat77

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/869977/

----------


## RedCat77

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/804075/

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Здравствуйте.
Если есть возможность, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/917693/

----------


## Masik777

> повторите пожалуйста у кого есть


https://yadi.sk/d/pVBWIBbX-Y_q4g

----------

Agemaz (12.12.2019), cruzo (19.12.2019), dj-eva (12.12.2019), eesyb (13.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (13.12.2019), Veronika123 (17.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Всем доброго!!
Долго искал, https://infostart.ru/public/200001/ пока не купил))
Забирайте, может кому и нужна будет.
https://yadi.sk/d/JbqCmB_sejgpXA
Предлагаю так же всем, у кого есть вкусняшки - делиться.
Вам всего то нажать пару кнопок, а людям будет приятно)) Не большая просьба, мужики, нужно выбрать один ресурс, который не помирает через день. Лишние движения получаются у тех, кто не успевает скачать.

----------

4AuHuK (12.12.2019), Agemaz (12.12.2019), Ajuice (13.12.2019), AnatoliyD (12.12.2019), borisusman (17.12.2019), cruzo (19.12.2019), DAnry (13.12.2019), dj-eva (12.12.2019), eesyb (13.12.2019), gurskij (20.12.2019), Jove (25.01.2020), Kirilg (17.12.2019), klad7777777 (13.12.2019), Merlin1975 (12.12.2019), natik_82 (12.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), progbuh (10.01.2020), savchenkodenis (18.12.2019), Veronika123 (17.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019), АлексБор (28.12.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/869977/


Тут немного по поиску и замене.
Может старые, но попробуйте. https://yadi.sk/d/gwiQQu67GwCOKw

----------

Agemaz (12.12.2019), AnatoliyD (12.12.2019), Egor5130 (18.12.2019), natik_82 (12.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), RedCat77 (12.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Veronika123 (17.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019)

----------


## dj-eva

> Всем доброго!!
> Долго искал, https://infostart.ru/public/200001/ пока не купил))
> Забирайте, может кому и нужна будет.
> https://yadi.sk/d/JbqCmB_sejgpXA
> Предлагаю так же всем, у кого есть вкусняшки - делиться.
> Вам всего то нажать пару кнопок, а людям будет приятно)) Не большая просьба, мужики, нужно выбрать один ресурс, который не помирает через день. Лишние движения получаются у тех, кто не успевает скачать.


поддерживаю полностью

----------

kosmos_live (12.12.2019), natik_82 (12.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019)

----------


## dvdimka

Доброго времени суток! Может, есть у кого свертка ЗУП3.1? Раньше была на инфостарте, с 19 года на o-system 
https://o-systems.ru/soft/shrinkhrm/

----------


## dvdimka

или такая свертка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/864101/

----------


## AlexanderB

УТ11.4 в подборе нет возможности подбора с помощью сканера штрихкода. Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот эту обработку -  https://infostart.ru/public/1114000/ Попробую ее "прикрутить". (А может и даже она сразу подойдет).

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте. Нужна внешняя форма УПД для УТ 11.4.10 она отличается от УТ 11.4.8
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## profimars

Добрый день. помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1014510/

----------


## dvdimka

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, печатной формой (с шаблоном Word) трудового договора для ЗУП (типа https://infostart.ru/public/973546/ , https://infostart.ru/public/1105411/ , https://infostart.ru/public/938138/ , https://infostart.ru/public/938138/ , https://infostart.ru/public/1030702/...). Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/416M%2F4vCrsMAqV

----------

Ajuice (13.12.2019), dj-eva (13.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), progbuh (10.01.2020), savchenkodenis (18.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (13.12.2019), Veronika123 (17.12.2019), XmakcX (23.01.2020), ZapMos (20.12.2019), АлексБор (28.12.2019)

----------


## Platinum

Есть у кого платная обработка 54-ФЗ: Онлайн-кассы для 1С 7.7:
https://infostart.ru/public/603118/

----------


## Masik777

> или такая свертка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/864101/


Такая есть - https://yadi.sk/d/Y4BpQpDySUvZTA

----------

Ajuice (05.02.2020), dvdimka (24.12.2019), Kaniman (12.12.2019), klad7777777 (13.12.2019), natik_82 (16.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (13.12.2019), Veronika123 (17.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> повторите пожалуйста


Инвентаризация расходов будущих периодов ИНВ-11 для БП 3.0
(https://infostart.ru/public/320815/)

https://dropmefiles.com/0KdhB

----------

dj-eva (13.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), Ukei (13.12.2019), Veronika123 (17.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019), Катарина82 (13.12.2019)

----------


## tamatama

Всем хорошего дня. Помогите пожалуйста, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1160934/ (реестр в банк Зенит).

----------


## Masik777

Доброго всем! Ну и для хорошего настроения - выложу немного, что недавно купил. Может кому понадобится)
-951728_ЗаполнитьРеквизитыПо_И  НН_ для УТ10 (Заполнение реквизитов контрагента по ИНН с помощью сервиса
dadata.ru http://infostart.ru/public/951728/. )
-ATOLBarcodeScan_v2-bez-soobchsheniya-ob-oshibke-versii
-obrabotka-avtomaticheskaya-generatsiya-shtrikhkodov-1s-ut-10-3
-v8PRO.ru_ЗаполнениеПоИНН_v81_ДЕМ  О
-v8PRO.ru_ЗаполнениеПоИНН_v82_ДЕМ  О
-ОстаткиОсновныхСредств_8_3_

----------

Agemaz (23.12.2019), filh (11.02.2020), Fltr (13.12.2019)

----------


## collezioni

пишет архив поврежден

----------


## collezioni

[QUOTE=Masik777;568044]Доброго всем! Ну и для хорошего настроения - выложу немного, что недавно купил. Может кому понадобится)
-951728_ЗаполнитьРеквизитыПо_И  НН_ для УТ10 (Заполнение реквизитов контрагента по ИНН с помощью сервиса
dadata.ru http://infostart.ru/public/951728/. )
-ATOLBarcodeScan_v2-bez-soobchsheniya-ob-oshibke-versii
-obrabotka-avtomaticheskaya-generatsiya-shtrikhkodov-1s-ut-10-3
-v8PRO.ru_ЗаполнениеПоИНН_v81_ДЕМ  О
-v8PRO.ru_ЗаполнениеПоИНН_v82_ДЕМ  О
-ОстаткиОсновныхСредств_8_3_

----------


## Ajuice

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь пожалуйста любой обработкой по исправлению битых ссылок для 8.3.

----------


## prival

> Здравствуйте!
> Поделитесь пожалуйста любой обработкой по исправлению битых ссылок для 8.3.


вот держи... написано на коленке, сразу говорю, работает под ут и бух
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CD...UmR_yQRa34xfGs

----------

Agemaz (23.12.2019), Ajuice (15.12.2019), AnatoliyD (17.12.2019), pony95 (13.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (14.12.2019), Veronika123 (17.12.2019), XmakcX (16.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019), АлексБор (28.12.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> пишет архив поврежден


Вот тут все, что я писал - https://yadi.sk/d/3CMck5tVHQ3aGQ
Лично проверил, распаковка без проблем. Извините, что не положил сразу. Отвлекли по работе.:blush:

----------

Agemaz (23.12.2019), AnatoliyD (17.12.2019), aristid (26.12.2019), direktor88 (17.12.2019), lera11 (12.04.2020), progbuh (10.01.2020), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Veronika123 (17.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019), Катарина82 (16.12.2019)

----------


## profimars

Добрый вечер. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1111951/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый вечер. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1111951/


Посмотрите, может подойдет https://yadi.sk/d/9wyykNlJxC9mDw

----------

Agemaz (23.12.2019), dj-eva (16.12.2019), Kaniman (13.12.2019), klad7777777 (16.12.2019), pony95 (14.12.2019), profimars (14.12.2019), savchenkodenis (18.12.2019), sewell (16.12.2019), SLK01 (17.12.2019), Svetlana_K (16.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (14.12.2019), XmakcX (16.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019)

----------


## optionbit

Здравствуйте, у кого есть обработка выгрузка из ут 3.2 в розницу 2.2? Или вот эта подойдёт с 10.3?
https://infostart.ru/public/099704/

----------


## Roman71

Всем доброго времени суток. Есть у кого: https://infostart.ru/public/603476/

----------


## owemeska

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/595790/

----------


## logdog

Есть у кого Контроль первичных документов, контроль возврата оригиналов с историей  https://infostart.ru/public/1165265/ ?

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте, у кого есть обработка выгрузка из ут 3.2 в розницу 2.2? Или вот эта подойдёт с 10.3?
> https://infostart.ru/public/099704/


https://yadi.sk/d/K-O5FIR7N2T-hQ

----------

666Rebel666 (15.12.2019), AnatoliyD (17.12.2019), direktor88 (17.12.2019), Jetberry (16.12.2019), natik_82 (16.12.2019), pony95 (17.12.2019), sewell (16.12.2019), shamanbys (03.01.2021), SLK01 (17.12.2019), Svetlana_K (16.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (15.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019), АлексБор (28.12.2019)

----------


## qw9rty

Добрый день! помогите скачать обработку "Универсальная выгрузка данных в формате CSV"

https://infostart.ru/public/528033/?ID=528033

Заранее благодарю!:drinks:

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! помогите скачать обработку "Универсальная выгрузка данных в формате CSV"
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/528033/?ID=528033
> 
> Заранее благодарю!:drinks:


Такой лично у меня нет. Есть 86052_3_Vygruzka_ostatkov_nomenklatury_v_fayl_form  ata_CSV
Если подойдет - https://yadi.sk/d/3SpzyKOlsq2PgQ
Ну и еще одна - https://yadi.sk/d/xLh-Uo0XOKh2bA

----------

Ajuice (15.12.2019), AnatoliyD (17.12.2019), Jetberry (16.12.2019), natik_82 (16.12.2019), pony95 (17.12.2019), qw9rty (15.12.2019), Svetlana_K (16.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (15.12.2019), Veronika123 (17.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019), АлексБор (28.12.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день! помогите скачать обработку "Универсальная выгрузка данных в формате CSV"
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/528033/?ID=528033
> 
> Заранее благодарю!:drinks:


528033

----------

666Rebel666 (15.12.2019), Agemaz (23.12.2019), Ajuice (15.12.2019), AnatoliyD (17.12.2019), borisusman (17.12.2019), cruzo (19.12.2019), dj-eva (16.12.2019), eesyb (16.12.2019), gurskij (20.12.2019), ikalichkin (16.12.2019), Jetberry (16.12.2019), Lantra (16.12.2019), lera11 (26.12.2019), Masik777 (18.12.2019), natik_82 (16.12.2019), pony95 (17.12.2019), seaeagle (15.12.2019), SLK01 (17.12.2019), Svetlana_K (16.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (15.12.2019), Veronika123 (17.12.2019), XmakcX (16.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019), АлексБор (28.12.2019)

----------


## KobaRu

Здрвствуйте. Помогите скачать обработку "Конструктор спецификаций (Дерево ресурсных спецификаций) для 1С: Комплексная автоматизация 2"

https://infostart.ru/public/612185/

Премного благодарен.

----------


## Svetlana_K

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1033063/.
Или может есть у кого, кто-нибудь поделится
Анкеты для проведения обследования по подсистемам 1С:ERP
Спасибо огромное-))))

----------


## bentim

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/585556/
Печать индивидуальных графиков для ЗУП 3.1.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## dj-eva

https://yadi.sk/d/AofFTn3DKURbvA Привет, купила и делюсь со всеми вот этим: Групповая печать документов для УТ 11.4 с https://infostart.ru/public/860995/

----------

Agemaz (23.12.2019), AnatoliyD (17.12.2019), balazko (20.12.2019), bocr (17.12.2019), borisusman (17.12.2019), cruzo (19.12.2019), darminov (18.12.2019), DFinteX (20.12.2019), Fltr (17.12.2019), ikalichkin (17.12.2019), inems (21.12.2019), Jetberry (17.12.2019), klad7777777 (18.12.2019), logdog (17.12.2019), MadB (18.12.2019), Masik777 (18.12.2019), morkow (16.01.2020), MyNameIs (17.12.2019), ol-enk (21.12.2019), pony95 (17.12.2019), popenko (17.12.2019), progbuh (10.01.2020), rastabasta (28.02.2020), seaeagle (17.12.2019), solargard (17.12.2019), Svetlana_K (19.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Veronika123 (18.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019), АлексБор (28.12.2019), Катарина82 (18.12.2019)

----------


## MyNameIs

Добрый день. Нужна обработка "Отладка шаблонов ограничения доступа RLS".
https://infostart.ru/public/288530/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://expert.chistov.pro/public/875053/
Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Нужна обработка "Отладка шаблонов ограничения доступа RLS".
> https://infostart.ru/public/288530/


*288530.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (17.12.2019), Ajuice (05.02.2020), AnatoliyD (23.12.2019), darminov (18.12.2019), DFinteX (20.12.2019), eesyb (18.12.2019), klad7777777 (18.12.2019), Svetlana_K (19.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (19.12.2019), XmakcX (18.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

Удалено.

----------


## Masik777

> Удалено.


У кого " удалено"  - Перевыложил сюда - https://yadi.sk/d/n1nULYpljt48bw

----------

Ajuice (05.02.2020), cruzo (09.01.2020), lr_ (21.01.2020), MyNameIs (19.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019)

----------


## alex_4x

У кого нибудь есть возможность выложить Перенос данных из УПП 1.3 в ERP 2 ? или что то подобное?
https://infostart.ru/public/375452/

----------


## smolen1

Добрый День! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/251136/ - Работа с турпутевками, может быть у кого-нить есть конфа по турпутевкам? Заранее спасибо Огромное!

----------


## guzai

Друзья, доброго всем здоровья. Очень хочется подсмотреть идею из "Отчет по графику отпусков в виде диаграммы для ЗУП 3.1" https://infostart.ru/public/1063548/. Или рассмотрю предложения на guzai@mail.ru Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Zema49

Всем привет! Замучился вручную делать соглашения о расторжении трудового договора. Поделить у кого есть, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1030702/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый День! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/251136/ - Работа с турпутевками, может быть у кого-нить есть конфа по турпутевкам? Заранее спасибо Огромное!


Туристическое агенство от Раруса на УФ (файл конфигурации): *1Cv8_1.6.7.48.cf*, *зеркало*

----------

Agemaz (23.12.2019), chiffi78 (19.12.2019), smolen1 (23.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019)

----------


## lenaonly

Всем добрый день. У кого может есть обработка по резервам отпусков 1,26 или 1,27?  https://infostart.ru/public/119889/#slide-to-files

----------


## MyNameIs

Консоль запросов RLS
https://infostart.ru/public/390087/

----------


## as7815@yandex

Может быть кто поможет, готов отблагодарить https://infostart.ru/public/238672/

или https://infostart.ru/public/261450/

----------


## as7815@yandex

Можно даже https://infostart.ru/public/1077645/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Консоль запросов RLS
> https://infostart.ru/public/390087/


Старая
https://dropmefiles.com/dRfKq

----------

Agemaz (23.12.2019), MyNameIs (25.12.2019), Svetlana_K (22.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), Ukei (20.12.2019), Veronika123 (20.12.2019), ZapMos (22.12.2019), ЮВ_ (20.12.2019)

----------


## ZapMos

Может кто сможет помочь с 
Универсальный монитор лицензий 1С
https://infostart.ru/public/876329/

Буду очень признателен

----------


## Masik777

> Очень нужна внешняя печатная форма УПД из документа Реализация для БП 3.0.73.50 и выше можно на электронку kia@izhbalans.ru/
> Буду благодарна...


Есть такая - ПоступлениеТоваровУслуг_У

----------


## Masik777

> Очень нужна внешняя печатная форма УПД из документа Реализация для БП 3.0.73.50 и выше можно на электронку kia@izhbalans.ru/
> Буду благодарна...


Есть такая - https://infostart.ru/public/337286/
Если подойдет то тут - https://yadi.sk/d/gHnOpK_PRn9Www
Есть и такая - https://infostart.ru/public/449649/
Тут - https://yadi.sk/d/449RteawMHvrYg

----------

Agemaz (23.12.2019), AnatoliyD (23.12.2019), Ankiss (27.12.2019), bboy2008 (20.12.2019), logdog (11.01.2020), natik_82 (25.12.2019), pony95 (02.01.2020), savchenkodenis (24.12.2019), Svetlana_K (22.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), ZapMos (22.12.2019), Катарина82 (23.12.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Купил - делюсь. Свежая (последняя ) версия "Загрузка чеков из ОФД для БП 3_0" (пароль на архив - 1)
https://yadi.sk/d/_dQpAo_jb8gVew

----------

4AuHuK (23.12.2019), 666Rebel666 (20.12.2019), Agemaz (23.12.2019), AlexKlem (21.12.2019), AnatoliyD (23.12.2019), Ankiss (27.12.2019), Fltr (21.12.2019), ikalichkin (20.12.2019), inems (21.12.2019), Jove (25.01.2020), lera11 (26.12.2019), morkow (16.01.2020), ol-enk (21.12.2019), pony95 (02.01.2020), rastabasta (28.02.2020), savchenkodenis (24.12.2019), Serjls (07.03.2020), smolen1 (23.12.2019), Svetlana_K (22.12.2019), ZapMos (22.12.2019), Елена WWW (14.02.2022)

----------


## Fltr

> Купил - делюсь. Свежая (последняя ) версия "Загрузка чеков из ОФД для БП 3_0" (пароль на архив - 1)
> https://yadi.sk/d/_dQpAo_jb8gVew


Эта публикация?
https://infostart.ru/public/660101/

----------

Serjls (07.03.2020), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Да. Эта
Вот еще   - ЗагрузкаПКОРКООперацииСПл  атКартойИзExcelВыгруженного

----------

Елена WWW (14.02.2022)

----------


## AlexKlem

Всех с наступающим Новым Годом
Поделитесь если есть "Акт взаимозачета из документа "Корректировка долга" (Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0)" https://infostart.ru/public/1115585/. Заранее благодарен

----------


## ray1978

Здравствуйте.

Может ли кто поделиться (Пример печати DataMatrix (маркировка обуви))- https://infostart.ru/public/1098972/ ?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## ray1978

Здравствуйте.

Не могли бы Вы повторить, а то по ссылке ничего уже нет.
спасибо

----------


## ray1978

> https://dropmefiles.com/O7dWZ


Здравствуйте.

Не могли бы Вы повторить, а то по ссылке ничего уже нет.
спасибо

----------


## ray1978

> https://dropmefiles.com/O7dWZ





> https://dropmefiles.com/O7dWZ



По умолчанию Re: Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.1 и 8.2

    Цитата Сообщение от profimars Посмотреть сообщение
    Добрый вечер. Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/320815/
https://dropmefiles.com/O7dWZ 


Не могли бы повторить, а то по ссылке уже ничего нет.
Спасибо

----------

tak_tak777 (22.12.2019)

----------


## 666Rebel666

> По умолчанию Re: Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.1 и 8.2
> 
>     Цитата Сообщение от profimars Посмотреть сообщение
>     Добрый вечер. Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/320815/
> https://dropmefiles.com/O7dWZ 
> 
> 
> Не могли бы повторить, а то по ссылке уже ничего нет.
> Спасибо


320815

----------

pony95 (02.01.2020), ray1978 (22.12.2019), Svetlana_K (22.12.2019), tak_tak777 (22.12.2019), ZapMos (22.12.2019), Катарина82 (23.12.2019)

----------


## ray1978

> 320815


Спасибо.

Я ошибся, создавая сообщение.
Не рабочая ссылка была у запроса по https://infostart.ru/public/1147679/

Вот если бы ее можно было бы восстановить.

Спасибо

----------

tak_tak777 (22.12.2019)

----------


## hozmaster

Здравствуйте, интересует загрузка поступления товара из exel? нужен файл внешней обработки документов, помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Masik777

Загрузка КУДА? В какую конфигурацию?

----------


## Masik777

> Да. Эта
> Вот еще   - ЗагрузкаПКОРКООперацииСПл  атКартойИзExcelВыгруженного

----------


## hozmaster

> Загрузка КУДА? В какую конфигурацию?


розница 2.2
что бы не вручную вводить информацию, а загрузкой счета фактура в xls формате сразу в поступление товаров

----------


## Masik777

> розница 2.2
> что бы не вручную вводить информацию, а загрузкой счета фактура в xls формате сразу в поступление товаров


https://yadi.sk/d/qmbZDAVMRn5OJg Попробуйте. Я в поступление грузил. Работает.

----------

AnatoliyD (23.12.2019), direktor88 (24.12.2019), garipova (28.12.2019), guzai (09.01.2020), hozmaster (22.12.2019), pony95 (02.01.2020), savchenkodenis (24.12.2019), Svetlana_K (22.12.2019), ZapMos (22.12.2019)

----------


## hozmaster

> https://yadi.sk/d/qmbZDAVMRn5OJg Попробуйте. Я в поступление грузил. Работает.


Практически всё работает, но как поменять безопасный режим ? подскажите пожалуйста, не даёт прочитать файл ссылаясь на безопасный режим

----------

tak_tak777 (09.01.2020)

----------


## soloff

Коллеги, помогите скачать вот это: https://infostart.ru/public/964559/ (Акт об оказании услуг). Нужна типовая форма акта выполненных работ, чтобы можно было подключить как внешнюю печатную форму. Попросили, чтобы акт можно было распечатать с подписью и печатью. И чтобы осталась стандартная форма без печати и подписи. Для счета такая возможность реализована в БП 8.3, а для акта не знаю как сделать. Заранее спасибо за советы.

----------


## Masik777

> Практически всё работает, но как поменять безопасный режим ? подскажите пожалуйста, не даёт прочитать файл ссылаясь на безопасный режим


Тот файл в ЕКСЕЛЬ, который Вы загружаете - должен быть ЗАКРЫТ. А не открыт. Т.е. запишите какие колонки нужны и закройте файл. Тогда из обработки откроет без ошибок. Чтобы вместо букв А,В,С, в нумерации колонок стали цифры 1,2,3 - нужно в Параметры ЕКСЕЛЬ - Формулы - Работа с формулами - поставить "галочку" левее на строке "Стиль ссылок R1-C1"

----------


## Masik777

> Коллеги, помогите скачать вот это: https://infostart.ru/public/964559/ (Акт об оказании услуг). Нужна типовая форма акта выполненных работ, чтобы можно было подключить как внешнюю печатную форму. Попросили, чтобы акт можно было распечатать с подписью и печатью. И чтобы осталась стандартная форма без печати и подписи. Для счета такая возможность реализована в БП 8.3, а для акта не знаю как сделать. Заранее спасибо за советы.


Тут https://infostart.ru/public/449649/ Все описано. Как подключить и как сделать печать, если нужно.
Сама обработка тут - https://yadi.sk/d/ftAh0DUMY-6Trg
Чтобы осталась  "Стандартная ПФ " как ОСНОВНАЯ - НАжмите на "Печать"  - По умолчанию..." В открывшемся окне форм - отметьте курсором нужную ВФП  нажмите кнопку - "Выбрать"

----------

Agemaz (23.12.2019), bentim (06.01.2020), gaus111 (24.12.2019), KAY77 (27.01.2020), natik_82 (25.12.2019), pony95 (02.01.2020), progbuh (10.01.2020), Svetlana_K (22.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Veronika123 (30.12.2019), XmakcX (23.12.2019), ZapMos (22.12.2019)

----------


## hozmaster

это то понятно, но когда выбираю путь к этому файлу и наживаю его прочитать, ссылается "Установлен безопасный режим. Выполнение операции запрещено". Я что то делаю не так или как сменить этот безопасный режим?

----------


## hozmaster

> Тот файл в ЕКСЕЛЬ, который Вы загружаете - должен быть ЗАКРЫТ. А не открыт. Т.е. запишите какие колонки нужны и закройте файл. Тогда из обработки откроет без ошибок. Чтобы вместо букв А,В,С, в нумерации колонок стали цифры 1,2,3 - нужно в Параметры ЕКСЕЛЬ - Формулы - Работа с формулами - поставить "галочку" левее на строке "Стиль ссылок R1-C1"


это то понятно, но когда выбираю путь к этому файлу и наживаю его прочитать, ссылается "Установлен безопасный режим. Выполнение операции запрещено". Я что то делаю не так или как сменить этот безопасный режим

----------


## soloff

Спасибо. Данная обработка успешно загружается в базу. Только есть проблема (конечно, может у меня затуп). 1. Подключаю обрабоку как ВПФ. 2. Изменяю макет для встроенной печатной формы (добавляю печать и подпись). 3. Захожу в любой акт, нажимаю "Печать" -> "Акт выполненных работ", все прекрасно, печать и подпись на месте. 4. Захожу в "Печать" -> "Акт выполненных работ (внешний)", и ТУТ ТОЖЕ ПЕЧАТЬ И ПОДПИСЬ. Почему? Зачем? Непонятно. Если кому-то что-то понятно, прошу, отпишитесь. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо. Данная обработка успешно загружается в базу. Только есть проблема (конечно, может у меня затуп). 1. Подключаю обрабоку как ВПФ. 2. Изменяю макет для встроенной печатной формы (добавляю печать и подпись). 3. Захожу в любой акт, нажимаю "Печать" -> "Акт выполненных работ", все прекрасно, печать и подпись на месте. 4. Захожу в "Печать" -> "Акт выполненных работ (внешний)", и ТУТ ТОЖЕ ПЕЧАТЬ И ПОДПИСЬ. Почему? Зачем? Непонятно. Если кому-то что-то понятно, прошу, отпишитесь. Заранее спасибо.


Да все просто. тот кто делал ВПФ макет использовал общий 100% а не перетащил ее в обработку вот и поэтому так.

----------

soloff (22.12.2019)

----------


## soloff

Мда? И чего делать? А нету такой ВПФ, которая содержит в себе макет? Или подскажите, как сделать, чтобы можно было распечатать и типовую форму акта, и акт с печатью и подписью?

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо. Данная обработка успешно загружается в базу. Только есть проблема (конечно, может у меня затуп). 1. Подключаю обрабоку как ВПФ. 2. Изменяю макет для встроенной печатной формы (добавляю печать и подпись). 3. Захожу в любой акт, нажимаю "Печать" -> "Акт выполненных работ", все прекрасно, печать и подпись на месте. 4. Захожу в "Печать" -> "Акт выполненных работ (внешний)", и ТУТ ТОЖЕ ПЕЧАТЬ И ПОДПИСЬ. Почему? Зачем? Непонятно. Если кому-то что-то понятно, прошу, отпишитесь. Заранее спасибо.


А зачем вы изменяли встроенный макет? Восстановите его исходный вид.

----------


## Fltr

> Отладка ВПФ БП 3.0
> Для отладки ВПФ 449649ВПФ_УПД.epf, запускаю обработку "Тестирование внешних печатных форм 1.7.epf". 
> В строке "ВнешняяОбработка.Печать(И

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/292335/ Заранее благодарен.

----------


## dj-eva

https://yadi.sk/d/nZ6kjqpTos-AQw, https://yadi.sk/d/dlEX1cEtkyTl7w
Раздаю то что нам написали, может кому тоже надо будет (Соглашение об изменении стоимости для КА2.4, ГрупповаяПечатьДокументов  _УТ_11, КА2.4)

----------

4AuHuK (23.12.2019), 666Rebel666 (25.12.2019), Agemaz (23.12.2019), bboy2008 (24.12.2019), garipova (28.12.2019), gaus111 (24.12.2019), MadB (26.12.2019), Masik777 (23.12.2019), pony95 (02.01.2020), savchenkodenis (24.12.2019), seaeagle (23.12.2019), SLK01 (30.12.2019), Svetlana_K (28.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Ukei (24.12.2019), ZapMos (24.12.2019), Катарина82 (25.12.2019), Маруся18 (29.12.2019), СветаОнила (30.12.2019)

----------


## veraperev

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/424620/ оочеень нужно. Veraperev@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## tamatama

Здравствуйте, помогите у кого есть возможность с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/889935/ (Начисление компенсации за задержку зарплаты).

----------


## андрей536

День добрый, помогите с обработкой пожалуйста у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/880528/ Продажа с двух касс ККМ в 1С:Розница 2.2.

----------


## Veronika123

Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой. Разделение базы бухгалтерии 3.0 по организациям на отдельные базы либо аналогично https://infostart.ru/public/521829/
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой. Разделение базы бухгалтерии 3.0 по организациям на отдельные базы либо аналогично https://infostart.ru/public/521829/
> Заранее Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3j6w/2gvdHhirS

----------

Agemaz (27.12.2019), Ajuice (05.02.2020), borisusman (26.12.2019), eesyb (27.12.2019), garipova (28.12.2019), gaus111 (26.12.2019), inems (26.12.2019), Masik777 (26.12.2019), natik_82 (25.12.2019), pony95 (02.01.2020), rastabasta (28.02.2020), SLK01 (30.12.2019), Svetlana_K (28.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Ukei (26.12.2019), Veronika123 (25.12.2019), XmakcX (25.12.2019), ZapMos (30.12.2019), Катарина82 (26.12.2019), Маруся18 (29.12.2019)

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Может у кого-то есть "Справка о среднем заработке для определения размера пособия по безработице (стипендии) для документа Увольнение. ЗУП 3.1. Управляемые формы" 
https://infostart.ru/public/866645/

----------


## Samuel Colt

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку "Устранение дублей записей в регистрах сведений" https://infostart.ru/public/891603/
Спасибо!

----------


## Samuel Colt

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку "Устранение дублей записей в регистрах сведений" https://infostart.ru/public/891603/
Спасибо!

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Помогите скачать - Снятие просроченных резервов (закрытие заказов). Подсистема для типовых конфигураций (расширение) с возможностью сохранять настройки закрытия: по менеджеру, подразделению, складу, номенклатуре. Запуск вручную, регламентным заданием (ERP 2, УТ 11, КА 2) https://infostart.ru/public/1029134/

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой: Формирование доплаты до оклада за дни командировки или аналогично. 1С: ЗУП 3.1, КА 2.4, ERP 2.4 https://infostart.ru/public/1015114/
Спасибо.

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой: Формирование доплаты до оклада за дни командировки или аналогично. 1С: ЗУП 3.1, КА 2.4, ERP 2.4 https://infostart.ru/public/1015114/
Спасибо.

----------


## Powel

Может быть есть у кого-то актуальный вариант - https://infostart.ru/public/297301/

----------


## Powel

> Может быть есть у кого-то актуальный вариант - https://infostart.ru/public/297301/


Ну или направьте, если не затруднит, на вариант загрузки классификатора в бухгалтерию 3 последних редакций. Возможности использовать альтернативный сервер как раньше я что-то не нашел

----------


## Fltr

> Ну или направьте, если не затруднит, на вариант загрузки классификатора в бухгалтерию 3 последних редакций. Возможности использовать альтернативный сервер как раньше я что-то не нашел


https://helpme1c.ru/kak-obnovit-klas...-redakciya-3-0

----------


## soloff

Помогите на возмездной основе сделать внешнюю обработку для акта выполненных работ (для редакции 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.3). Внешне форма должна быть точно такая же как стандартная, только с печатью и подписью. При нажатии на кнопку "Печать" в акте должно быть 2 строчки: 1. Печать 2. Печать (с подписью и печатью). Сам скан печати и подписи скину. 
Пробовал сам сделать (т.е. изменить стандартную схему), но получается, что печатать можно только один вариант (либо стандартный бланк, либо бланк с подписью и печатью).
Пишите в личку. И ориентируйте по цене сразу.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Помогите на возмездной основе сделать внешнюю обработку для акта выполненных работ (для редакции 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.3). Внешне форма должна быть точно такая же как стандартная, только с печатью и подписью. При нажатии на кнопку "Печать" в акте должно быть 2 строчки: 1. Печать 2. Печать (с подписью и печатью). Сам скан печати и подписи скину. 
> Пробовал сам сделать (т.е. изменить стандартную схему), но получается, что печатать можно только один вариант (либо стандартный бланк, либо бланк с подписью и печатью).
> Пишите в личку. И ориентируйте по цене сразу.


Готов приступить. Написал в личку.

----------

Василий1984 (10.02.2020)

----------


## soloff

Помогите на возмездной основе сделать внешнюю обработку для акта выполненных работ (для редакции 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.3). Внешне форма должна быть точно такая же как стандартная, только с печатью и подписью. При нажатии на кнопку "Печать" в акте должно быть 2 строчки: 1. Печать 2. Печать (с подписью и печатью). Сам скан печати и подписи скину. 
Пробовал сам сделать (т.е. изменить стандартную схему), но получается, что печатать можно только один вариант (либо стандартный бланк, либо бланк с подписью и печатью).
Пишите в личку. И ориентируйте по цене сразу.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Помогите на возмездной основе сделать внешнюю обработку для акта выполненных работ (для редакции 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.3). Внешне форма должна быть точно такая же как стандартная, только с печатью и подписью. При нажатии на кнопку "Печать" в акте должно быть 2 строчки: 1. Печать 2. Печать (с подписью и печатью). Сам скан печати и подписи скину. 
> Пробовал сам сделать (т.е. изменить стандартную схему), но получается, что печатать можно только один вариант (либо стандартный бланк, либо бланк с подписью и печатью).
> Пишите в личку. И ориентируйте по цене сразу.


Готов приступить. Написал в личку.

----------


## prival

> Может быть есть у кого-то актуальный вариант - https://infostart.ru/public/297301/


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nA...KTuy015rgnnGMH

----------

Agemaz (27.12.2019), bentim (29.12.2019), garipova (28.12.2019), Kaniman (31.12.2019), Masik777 (27.12.2019), natik_82 (08.01.2020), pony95 (02.01.2020), Powel (02.01.2020), SLK01 (30.12.2019), Svetlana_K (28.12.2019), tak_tak777 (31.12.2019), Ukei (29.12.2019), Veronika123 (30.12.2019), XmakcX (27.12.2019), ZapMos (30.12.2019), Маруся18 (29.12.2019)

----------


## tamatama

Здравствуйте, помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/889935/ (Начисление компенсации за задержку зарплаты) или любой похожий вариант для ЗУП 3.1

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Если есть у кого-нибудь такое: https://infostart.ru/public/603823/ , поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## rehaw

Доброго времени суток! Прошу помощи с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/958298/.

----------


## Platinum

Поделитесь обработкой УПД для УПП
https://infostart.ru/public/851037/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поделитесь обработкой УПД для УПП
> https://infostart.ru/public/851037/


Такой нет, что-то завалялось для версий 1.3.90 - 1.3.102 (не проверял) :  *УПД_УПП.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

natik_82 (06.01.2020), Platinum (05.01.2020), Svetlana_K (05.01.2020), Ukei (07.01.2020), Veronika123 (16.01.2020), ZapMos (05.01.2020)

----------


## bentim

Поделитесь обработкой печать документов поставки для БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/964281/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброго времени суток! Прошу помощи с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/958298/.


Справка об инвентаризации задолженности ИНВ-17 для БП 3.0

https://dropmefiles.com/R58gx

----------

Fltr (09.01.2020), ikalichkin (08.01.2020), Lantra (07.01.2020), lekhaplaton (09.01.2020), natik_82 (08.01.2020), rehaw (08.01.2020), Svetlana_K (06.01.2020), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Ukei (07.01.2020), ZapMos (11.01.2020), Маруся18 (08.01.2020), СветаОнила (07.01.2020)

----------


## Masik777

С Рождеством всех!!! 
Ребят, есть у кого такая обработка?
https://infostart.ru/public/21427/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Masik777

> С Рождеством всех!!! 
> Ребят, есть у кого такая обработка?
> https://infostart.ru/public/21427/
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Нашел. Всем спасибо.)

----------

tak_tak777 (09.01.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Нашел. Всем спасибо.)


Таки и с другими поделились бы :)

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Помогите на возмездной основе сделать внешнюю обработку для акта выполненных работ (для редакции 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.3). Внешне форма должна быть точно такая же как стандартная, только с печатью и подписью. При нажатии на кнопку "Печать" в акте должно быть 2 строчки: 1. Печать 2. Печать (с подписью и печатью). Сам скан печати и подписи скину. 
> Пробовал сам сделать (т.е. изменить стандартную схему), но получается, что печатать можно только один вариант (либо стандартный бланк, либо бланк с подписью и печатью).
> Пишите в личку. И ориентируйте по цене сразу.


Добрый день, если не справились (с внешней печатной формой) то готов оценить задачу.

----------


## Masik777

> Таки и с другими поделились бы :)


С радостью)) https://yadi.sk/d/XLRPONPvBp8VoA
И еще одна, на мой взгляд, хорошая обработка для наведения порядка Договоров. https://yadi.sk/d/U94giNh4bN0f4Q

----------

Ajuice (05.02.2020), gaus111 (15.01.2020), ikalichkin (10.01.2020), pony95 (13.01.2020), rastabasta (28.02.2020), savchenkodenis (09.01.2020), Svetlana_K (10.01.2020), Veronika123 (16.01.2020), ZapMos (11.01.2020), АлексБор (10.01.2020), Маруся18 (18.01.2020)

----------


## 666Rebel666

> С радостью)) https://yadi.sk/d/XLRPONPvBp8VoA
> И еще одна, на мой взгляд, хорошая обработка для наведения порядка Договоров. https://yadi.sk/d/U94giNh4bN0f4Q


А номера по инфостарту есть?

----------

tak_tak777 (19.01.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> А номера по инфостарту есть?


https://infostart.ru/public/21427/
а SubSysУстановкаДоговоровКонт  рагентов_2402 2019 - качал отсюда - 
https://subsystems.ru/forum/46/topic1029/

----------

666Rebel666 (09.01.2020), pony95 (13.01.2020), rastabasta (28.02.2020), SLK01 (10.01.2020), Svetlana_K (10.01.2020), tak_tak777 (19.01.2020), Veronika123 (16.01.2020), СветаОнила (10.01.2020)

----------


## Masik777

Всем здравствовать! Может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/623432/
Хочется попробовать разобраться с Договорами. Если у кого есть обработка для УТ10, чтобы навести порядок со взаиморасчетами? Ужас, какой там бардель. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Не думаю, что в УТ после свертки или перехода у всех было все хорошо. Вот чем наводить красоту - тут проблемка)

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать "Печатная форма акта сверки в рублях для договоров в у.е. для КА 2.x, ERP", публикация https://infostart.ru/public/677035/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, очень нужно!
Заранее благодарен за помощь.

----------


## progr21

Доброе утро!
Помогите скачать Своя нумерация кадровых документов для ЗУП 3.1 https://infostart.ru/public/835383/.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## progr21

Доброе утро!
Помогите скачать Своя нумерация кадровых документов для ЗУП 3.1 https://infostart.ru/public/835383/.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Shaldryn

Всем привет, парни, а ни у кого не завалялась случаем такая обработка? https://infostart.ru/public/986986/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1082973/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

Всем привет и здравия!
Может кому понадобится обработка https://infostart.ru/public/546908/
УТ 10.3. Поступление товаров на основании ТТН Входящая ЕГАИС
Скачать отсюда - https://yadi.sk/d/nuj7QBozS7HguA

----------

666Rebel666 (10.01.2020), garipova (10.01.2020), gaus111 (15.01.2020), ikalichkin (10.01.2020), maka_orel (15.01.2020), natik_82 (13.01.2020), pony95 (13.01.2020), Svetlana_K (10.01.2020), Ukei (11.01.2020), ZapMos (11.01.2020), АлексБор (11.01.2020), Маруся18 (18.01.2020)

----------


## chiffi78

Добрый день. Кто-нибудь может поделиться https://infostart.ru/public/691290/ (рабочий стол руководителя или бухгалтера)? Спасибо

----------


## Masik777

Привет труженикам! Ребят, у кого есть http://1s.itsmith.ru/public/619551/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пож скачать отчет "Расчетный листок"
https://infostart.ru/public/964906/

----------


## Smarsa

Здравствуйте!
Есть у кого-нибудь отчёт по исполнительным листам с доп. колонкам с начислениями и ндфл  по аналогии с https://infostart.ru/public/388523/ ?

----------


## Smarsa

Здравствуйте!
Есть у кого-нибудь отчёт по исполнительным листам с доп. колонкам с начислениями и ндфл  по аналогии с https://infostart.ru/public/388523/ ?

----------


## Jetberry

Здравствуйте!
Ни у кого не завалялась https://infostart.ru/public/140411/ ?

----------


## Dimrus7

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1110312/
Нужна только "Обмен с Ситибанком в формате CDFF и МТ940:"
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте!
> Ни у кого не завалялась https://infostart.ru/public/140411/ ?


https://yadi.sk/d/zJXycIKlM5-O2g

----------

garipova (17.01.2020), Jetberry (13.01.2020), natik_82 (14.01.2020), pony95 (13.01.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2020), Veronika123 (16.01.2020), ZapMos (15.01.2020), Маруся18 (18.01.2020)

----------


## gurskij

Будьте добры,удаление помеченных на удаление объектов без контроля ссылочной целостности (управляемые формы)
1. https://infostart.ru/public/454402/
2. https://infostart.ru/public/1167147/

----------


## DenisVich

> 242708





> Добрый день. Помогите скачать
> Шаблон отчета на СКД (обычные и управляемые формы):
> https://infostart.ru/public/242708/


Перевыложите пожалуйста.

----------

tak_tak777 (19.01.2020)

----------


## natik_82

> Перевыложите пожалуйста.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/45fL/5kUaWzuLb

----------

Ajuice (05.02.2020), DenisVich (15.01.2020), Egor5130 (22.01.2020), garipova (17.01.2020), gaus111 (15.01.2020), gurskij (14.01.2020), Lantra (14.01.2020), pony95 (15.01.2020), progbuh (15.01.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2020), tak_tak777 (19.01.2020), Veronika123 (16.01.2020), ZapMos (15.01.2020), АлексБор (16.01.2020), Маруся18 (18.01.2020)

----------


## GoliGor

Кто может поделится обработкой, очень надо!
https://infostart.ru/public/1026755/
Спасибо!

----------


## w0r0n

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1042488/
Или другой какой под УТ 10.3 с выбором уполномоченных лиц.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## w0r0n

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1042488/
Или другой какой под УТ 10.3 с выбором уполномоченных лиц.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пож скачать отчет "Расчетный листок"
https://infostart.ru/public/964906/

----------


## AlexeySemenov

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/683440/
Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг

----------


## AlexeySemenov

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/683440/
Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг

----------


## AMaj0r

Доброго времени суток!
Господа и дамы, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/870957/

----------


## prival

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой
> https://infostart.ru/public/683440/
> Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nA...KTuy015rgnnGMH

----------

666Rebel666 (15.01.2020), Ajuice (05.02.2020), klad7777777 (17.01.2020), Masik777 (18.01.2020), natik_82 (15.01.2020), pony95 (15.01.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2020), tak_tak777 (19.01.2020), XmakcX (15.01.2020), ZapMos (18.01.2020), Катарина82 (16.01.2020)

----------


## AMaj0r

> Доброго времени суток!
> Господа и дамы, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/870957/


она же: https://infostart.ru/public/870957/

----------


## Viktor0312

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1171628/ (очень нужна форма М11)

----------


## profimars

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/677035/

----------


## bliznec_vulkan

здравствуйте. скачайте пожалуйста обработку по счетам ЕПСБУ для БГУ 1,0
http://infostart.gubaidullin.ru/public/1095310/
заранее спасибо

----------


## bliznec_vulkan

здравствуйте. скачайте пожалуйста обработку по счетам ЕПСБУ для БГУ 1,0
http://infostart.gubaidullin.ru/public/1095310/
заранее спасибо

----------


## dvdimka

Есть  такая бесплатная разработка на o-system.ru

----------


## dvdimka

> Доброе утро!
> Помогите скачать Своя нумерация кадровых документов для ЗУП 3.1 https://infostart.ru/public/835383/.
> Заранее спасибо.


На o-system.ru такая бесплатная есть

----------


## first_may

> На o-system.ru такая бесплатная есть


Я бы тоже не против скачать. Поделитесь?

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://infostart.ru/public/835383/
> 
> 
> На o-system.ru такая бесплатная есть


Это что, реклама уплотнительной системы *O-System*?

----------


## dvdimka

Пардон, ошибся. 
http://o-systems.ru/freesoft

----------

Agemaz (17.01.2020), ikalichkin (17.01.2020)

----------


## dvdimka

О, уже переадресацию сделали на инфостарт. Но я качал еще бесплатно Делюсь.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4M7S%2FbjofVUbcB

----------

dj-eva (24.01.2020), eesyb (20.01.2020), garipova (17.01.2020), ikalichkin (17.01.2020), Masik777 (18.01.2020), pony95 (22.01.2020), progr21 (20.01.2020), Svetlana_K (20.01.2020), tak_tak777 (30.01.2020), ZapMos (18.01.2020), АлексБор (18.01.2020), Маруся18 (18.01.2020), СветаОнила (30.01.2020)

----------


## bercut0077

Добрый день. Прошу повторить 702221 - возможно посвежее. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## RedCat77

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/94668/

----------


## Jetberry

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8awi/pDY5TdmPq


Всем добра!
Можно продублировать, а то по ссылке уже нет ничего (видимо разобрали)

----------


## Jetberry

вот эту https://infostart.ru/public/203534/

----------


## rawqqq8

Добрый день, есть у кого ссылка на обработку по удалению организаций 1с 8.3

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, есть у кого ссылка на обработку по удалению организаций 1с 8.3


https://infostart.ru/public/696618/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Rxia/mB2CFcxps

----------

afonjak23 (22.01.2020), Agemaz (17.01.2020), Ajuice (05.02.2020), alex_phantom (17.01.2020), apacer0512 (31.01.2020), chiffi78 (18.01.2020), garipova (17.01.2020), gdalt (01.02.2020), IVoroncov (02.02.2020), Jetberry (18.01.2020), Masik777 (18.01.2020), MrBlanki (21.01.2020), pony95 (22.01.2020), rastabasta (28.02.2020), Svetlana_K (28.01.2020), tak_tak777 (19.01.2020), Ukei (17.01.2020), XmakcX (17.01.2020), ZapMos (18.01.2020), Изарий (27.01.2020), Маруся18 (18.01.2020)

----------


## alex_phantom

Помогите скачать!
https://infostart.ru/public/398716/

----------


## Masik777

> вот эту https://infostart.ru/public/203534/


Версия 1.3 - https://yadi.sk/d/faGqsJx6qmR15A

----------

Ajuice (05.02.2020), dvdimka (23.01.2020), Fltr (18.01.2020), Jetberry (18.01.2020), natik_82 (20.01.2020), pony95 (22.01.2020), Svetlana_K (20.01.2020), tak_tak777 (19.01.2020), ZapMos (19.01.2020), Изарий (27.01.2020), Маруся18 (18.01.2020)

----------


## ttt_misha

У кого есть что-нибудь из этого:
Оповещение пользователей - http://infostart.ru/public/290008/
Оповещение пользователей - http://infostart.ru/public/308991/
Отправка сообщений пользователям 1С - http://infostart.ru/public/198537/
Оповещение пользователей - http://infostart.ru/public/281099/
Отправка сообщений активным пользователям (во время работы) - http://infostart.ru/public/276433/
Обработка отправки сообщения активным пользователям - http://infostart.ru/public/335722/

----------


## dj-eva

Привет, есть ли у кого такое? https://infostart.ru/public/114561/ Поделитесь плиз

----------


## ikalichkin

> Привет, есть ли у кого такое? https://infostart.ru/public/114561/ Поделитесь плиз


Это и в сборнике есть, тем не менее:  *114561.rar*, *зеркало*
P.S. Вынужден Вас огорчить: в файле та же информация, что и на скрине публикации. Да, и не забудьте отредактировать расширение файла с  lsx на *x*lsx.

----------

Agemaz (22.01.2020), dj-eva (19.01.2020), Ludik (30.01.2020), natik_82 (20.01.2020), pony95 (22.01.2020), Svetlana_K (20.01.2020), tak_tak777 (19.01.2020), ZapMos (19.01.2020)

----------


## Masik777

Ребят, Всех с Крещенским Сочельником!!!
У кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/299032/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Если можно, то побыстрее. Горит)
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## макс1970

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1017570/

----------


## wtf123

Здравствуйте, помогите с обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/968528/
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

Ребят, может есть такая у кого - https://infostart.ru/public/790506/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Искал и не нашел нигде(( Руками просто жесть забивать.

----------


## Fltr

> Ребят, может есть такая у кого - https://infostart.ru/public/790506/
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Искал и не нашел нигде(( Руками просто жесть забивать.


А чем не подходит штатная "Групповая обработка справочников и документов"?

----------


## pain

Здравствуйте, помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/880528/
Может у кого нибудь есть?
Буду крайне благодарен!

----------


## Masik777

> А чем не подходит штатная "Групповая обработка справочников и документов"?


Собственно вчера так и сделал с "Групповая обработка справочников и документов "
с возможностью редактирования табличной части. Вроде бы Менеджера вставила. Просто в карточке Контрагента Основной Менеджер так и не светится. Но выбрать - выбирает. Ничо не пойму.))

----------


## revmars

Добрый день! Очень нужна https://infostart.ru/public/955511/
Спасибо!

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/654300/?detail=Y
Именно интересует загрузка чеков с ФНС.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/654300/?detail=Y
Именно интересует загрузка чеков с ФНС.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## revmars

Добрый день! Очень нужна https://infostart.ru/public/955511/
Спасибо!

----------


## Изарий

Всем привет, есть у кого самая свежая версия этой консоли? https://infostart.ru/public/835718/ , буду очень признателен)

----------


## ilya47

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816750/ заранее благодарю. И подходит ли она для Агрософт БСХП?

----------


## XmakcX

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/818117/ КадровыйПеревод_ДопСоглаш  ние_ЗУП_3.1 поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## hassed

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/ - Обработка "Мастер печатных форм v 3.0" Почта valeriigalko@gmail.com

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/ - Обработка "Мастер печатных форм v 3.0" Почта valeriigalko@gmail.com


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2TFW/4ykdFjVyk

----------

Agemaz (22.01.2020), Ajuice (05.02.2020), direktor88 (14.02.2020), dj-eva (22.01.2020), gdalt (01.02.2020), gurskij (21.01.2020), hassed (21.01.2020), Hron21 (21.01.2020), IVoroncov (02.02.2020), KAY77 (27.01.2020), kozavva (22.01.2020), lr_ (21.01.2020), natik_82 (21.01.2020), pony95 (21.01.2020), progbuh (21.01.2020), Svetlana_K (30.01.2020), tak_tak777 (30.01.2020), Ukei (21.01.2020), Veronika123 (23.01.2020), XmakcX (21.01.2020), ZapMos (24.01.2020), АлексБор (24.01.2020), Алёныч (19.08.2021), Изарий (21.01.2020), Маруся18 (25.01.2020), СветаОнила (30.01.2020)

----------


## lr_

> Старая
> https://dropmefiles.com/dRfKq


Можно попросить перевыложить?
Спасибо заранее!

----------

pony95 (21.01.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2TFW/4ykdFjVyk


Я использую эту КонструкторВПФ_NEW_beta_v5.1.epf мне она больше нравиться.

----------

gdalt (01.02.2020), Masik777 (23.01.2020), pony95 (21.01.2020), rastabasta (28.02.2020), Svetlana_K (22.01.2020), tak_tak777 (30.01.2020), Ukei (21.01.2020), Veronika123 (23.01.2020), Маруся18 (25.01.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Можно попросить перевыложить?
> Спасибо заранее!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2w9f/5up6KGSGZ

----------

Agemaz (22.01.2020), Ajuice (05.02.2020), direktor88 (14.02.2020), gdalt (01.02.2020), IVoroncov (02.02.2020), lr_ (22.01.2020), pony95 (21.01.2020), Svetlana_K (22.01.2020), tak_tak777 (30.01.2020), Ukei (21.01.2020), Veronika123 (23.01.2020), ZapMos (24.01.2020), АлексБор (24.01.2020), Изарий (27.01.2020)

----------


## Nelzur

Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1178326/...slide-to-files
Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Я использую эту КонструкторВПФ_NEW_beta_v5.1.epf мне она больше нравиться.

https://yadi.sk/d/C3pRG1W2HkCQSA

----------

bentim (23.01.2020), dvdimka (23.01.2020), gaus111 (23.01.2020), IVoroncov (02.02.2020), Lantra (22.01.2020), Masik777 (23.01.2020), natik_82 (22.01.2020), pony95 (22.01.2020), SergAl (22.01.2020), Svetlana_K (22.01.2020), Ukei (22.01.2020), Veronika123 (23.01.2020), ZapMos (24.01.2020), АлексБор (24.01.2020), Маруся18 (25.01.2020)

----------


## Старый1

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста. https://infostart.ru/public/1176349/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста. https://infostart.ru/public/1176349/


Тоже не против от такой справки.

----------


## sk0011

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать Отчетность АПК

----------


## alex_phantom

Поделитесь пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/815575/

----------


## kyriil

Обновление Диадока января 2020 года не найдётся ли?
Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_01 ?

----------


## kyriil

Обновление Диадока января 2020 года не найдётся ли?
Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_01 ?

----------


## dvdimka

Добрый день! Ищу https://infostart.ru/public/1098040/ или https://infostart.ru/public/672299/
Отчет по соответствию плановых и фактических отпусков

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/591658/
Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

Доброго всем, кто не спит))
Ребят, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/619551/
поделитесь, пожалуйста. Очень нужна. Ну хоть попробовать)
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Masik777

Вот, может кто ищет. Купил недавно для УТ 10.3. Тут 
https://yadi.sk/d/IbDy2lBfoXIQ2A лежат:
- 77942-УстановкаЦенНоменклатурыЗ  аПериод
- 299032-ЗаполнениеЦенКонтрагентов
-956579-ATOLkkt10

----------

Agemaz (24.01.2020), AlexTAP (25.01.2020), bboy2008 (24.01.2020), demuch45 (28.01.2020), direktor88 (14.02.2020), dj-eva (24.01.2020), dvdimka (24.01.2020), Fltr (24.01.2020), gdalt (01.02.2020), ikalichkin (23.01.2020), inems (24.01.2020), Jetberry (24.01.2020), natik_82 (27.01.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), progbuh (24.01.2020), sewell (28.01.2020), Sinistermirk (27.01.2020), SLK01 (26.01.2020), Svetlana_K (24.01.2020), Touch_of_soul (24.01.2020), Ukei (24.01.2020), ZapMos (24.01.2020), АлексБор (24.01.2020), Маруся18 (25.01.2020)

----------


## XmakcX

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/891548/#postform
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## santa1

Добрый день. Помогите скачать  https://infostart.ru/public/1181663/

----------


## Skumatov

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1087801/
Проверка акцизных марок на легальность через личный кабинет Федеральной службы по регулированию алкогольного рынка.
Мне очень нужна обработка для управляемых форм.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Обновление Диадока января 2020 года не найдётся ли?
> Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_01 ?


А для чего он Вам? Я в понедельник для ДиаДок и SynerDocs сделаю под новые требования.

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго всем, кто не спит))
> Ребят, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/619551/
> поделитесь, пожалуйста. Очень нужна. Ну хоть попробовать)
> Спасибо большое.


Можно уже не читать и не искать. Купил.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Можно уже не читать и не искать. Купил.


поделитесь.

----------

Ukei (24.01.2020)

----------


## collezioni

поделитесь если  у кого есть пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1005878/
Загрузка отчета комиссионера из Exсel для УТ 11.4

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/891548/#postform
> Заранее спасибо!


*891548.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

Ajuice (05.02.2020), darminov (25.01.2020), Fltr (25.01.2020), IVoroncov (02.02.2020), MarinaSk (25.01.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), Svetlana_K (26.01.2020), tak_tak777 (30.01.2020), XmakcX (27.01.2020), ZapMos (26.01.2020)

----------


## collezioni

поделитесь если  у кого есть пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1005878/
Загрузка отчета комиссионера из Exсel для УТ 11.4

----------


## Masik777

> поделитесь.


:yes: Усегда с радостью. https://yadi.sk/d/jFzWrMBXZwfSyw

----------

Agemaz (28.01.2020), borisusman (30.01.2020), dj-eva (27.01.2020), gdalt (01.02.2020), ikalichkin (26.01.2020), IVoroncov (02.02.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), sewell (28.01.2020), SLK01 (26.01.2020), Svetlana_K (26.01.2020), tak_tak777 (30.01.2020), Touch_of_soul (25.01.2020), Ukei (26.01.2020), Veronika123 (30.01.2020), XmakcX (27.01.2020), ZapMos (26.01.2020), АлексБор (27.01.2020), Изарий (27.01.2020), Маруся18 (25.01.2020), СветаОнила (30.01.2020)

----------


## Masik777

Для УТ 10.3 - https://yadi.sk/d/zkVbdFK5OkpfDg
В наборе :
77942-УстановкаЦенНоменклатурыЗ  аПериод
181955-СоздатьТипыЦенНоменклатур  ыПоставщиков
298295-УстановкаЦенНоменклатурыП  оДокументамПоступления
299032-ЗаполнениеЦенКонтрагентов
619551-ВзаимозачетЗадолженности
Ведомость_по товарам
Буду рад, если кому может и пригодится. ;)

----------

666Rebel666 (25.01.2020), bboy2008 (25.01.2020), Borinem (26.01.2020), borisusman (30.01.2020), chiffi78 (26.01.2020), dj-eva (27.01.2020), Fltr (25.01.2020), gdalt (01.02.2020), ikalichkin (26.01.2020), kozavva (25.01.2020), natik_82 (27.01.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), sewell (28.01.2020), tak_tak777 (30.01.2020), Veronika123 (30.01.2020), ZapMos (26.01.2020), Изарий (27.01.2020)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож с обработками
https://infostart.ru/public/1043226/
https://infostart.ru/public/199679/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> :yes: Усегда с радостью. https://yadi.sk/d/jFzWrMBXZwfSyw


На следующий недели переделаю ее под АА 5.1

----------

pony95 (29.01.2020), Svetlana_K (28.01.2020), tak_tak777 (30.01.2020), Veronika123 (30.01.2020), ZapMos (26.01.2020)

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Вдруг есть у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1117973/#slide-to-files

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пож с обработками
> https://infostart.ru/public/199679/


Забирайте - https://yadi.sk/d/y6zEyol5j2YXCw

----------

666Rebel666 (26.01.2020), Ankiss (12.02.2020), first_may (26.01.2020), IVoroncov (02.02.2020), klad7777777 (26.01.2020), natik_82 (27.01.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), Svetlana_K (28.01.2020), tak_tak777 (30.01.2020), Ukei (26.01.2020), Veronika123 (30.01.2020), ZapMos (26.01.2020), АлексБор (27.01.2020), Изарий (27.01.2020)

----------


## макс1970

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/938911/

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/128969/

----------


## Masik777

Доброго вечера всем! Кто еще на форуме, ребят нужна обработка по обмену УТ 10.33.1 с БП 2.0.66.85 Рабочая. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Те, что есть - чота не пашут корректно. То СФ выданная или полученная не идет. Правила грузил многие, что были. Тормоз. Самый легкий способ - спросить друзей. А уж если чего - то самому копать. :)

----------


## Изарий

> https://transfiles.ru/nl1j4 (обе)


Ребята выручите пожалуйста, может кто повторно выложить?) буду очень сильно благодарен)
Повторите пожалуйста Получение кода ФИАС для УПП 1.3 через веб-сервис 1С http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816807/ либо Конфигурация ФИАС для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384725/

----------


## Изарий

Ребята выручите пожалуйста, может кто повторно выложить?) буду очень сильно благодарен)
Конфигурация ФИАС для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384725/

----------


## Masik777

> Ребята выручите пожалуйста, может кто повторно выложить?) буду очень сильно благодарен)
> Повторите пожалуйста Получение кода ФИАС для УПП 1.3 через веб-сервис 1С http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/816807/ либо Конфигурация ФИАС для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/384725/


https://yadi.sk/d/bznmTS6rT7ppDQ - 384725
https://yadi.sk/d/6U3jYRQ2SgcjBQ  -816807

----------

gdalt (01.02.2020), Lantra (28.01.2020), natik_82 (27.01.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), progbuh (27.01.2020), Svetlana_K (28.01.2020), tak_tak777 (30.01.2020), Ukei (27.01.2020), Veronika123 (30.01.2020), XmakcX (27.01.2020), ZapMos (29.01.2020), АлексБор (28.01.2020), Изарий (27.01.2020)

----------


## XmakcX

Спасибо большое, а есть возможность скачать обновленную версию 1.0.4?

----------


## Изарий

Спасибо)

----------


## XmakcX

> *891548.rar*,  *зеркало*


Спасибо большое, а есть возможность скачать обновленную версию 1.0.4?

----------

tak_tak777 (30.01.2020)

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/536874/
Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## __irina

Здравствуйте! Выручите, пожалуйста  https://infostart.ru/public/789906/
Ошибка формата потока - и до меня очередь дошла...)

----------


## redkino

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1160069 
Срочно потребовалась.
Заранее большое СПАСИБО.

----------


## мсЛена

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Выгрузка Реализации (УПД) в xml для УПП
https://infostart.ru/public/803064/ или похожее для Диадока в новом формате.
заранее спасибо.

----------


## ttt_misha

Ребята, может у кого-то есть
https://infostart.ru/public/290008/

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго вечера всем! Кто еще на форуме, ребят нужна обработка по обмену УТ 10.33.1 с БП 2.0.66.85 Рабочая. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Те, что есть - чота не пашут корректно. То СФ выданная или полученная не идет. Правила грузил многие, что были. Тормоз. Самый легкий способ - спросить друзей. А уж если чего - то самому копать. :)


Вот попросишь чо нибудь, а всем по фене:D Неужели никто не таскал данные из УТ в БП??? Ну... ваще. Ладно. буду сам искать. Эх...

----------


## ZapMos

Может кто то сможет помочь с обработкой
Загрузка контактной информации из Еxcel
https://infostart.ru/public/1184699/.

Буду очень признателен

----------


## Zlobniy_Bot

Добрый день.

У кого есть возможность скачать https://infostart.ru/public/889670/

Могу отблагодарить )

----------


## mailno6260

Добрый день! Маркировка обуви ничего нет, выложите, хоть что-нибудь. https://infostart.ru/public/1184617/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1182270/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1179241/

----------


## Zlobniy_Bot

> Добрый день.
> 
> У кого есть возможность скачать https://infostart.ru/public/889670/
> 
> Могу отблагодарить )



Не актуально )

----------


## Lantra

Добрый вечер. Никто не может помочь  с https://infostart.ru/public/1106275/ - Рассылка расчетных листков с индивидуальным паролем

----------


## Olimpikzav

Добрый день.
Помогите с обработкой АвтоматическоеЗаполнениеШ  трихкодов.epf
Публикация № 142847
https://infostart.ru/public/142847/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> Помогите с обработкой АвтоматическоеЗаполнениеШ  трихкодов.epf
> Публикация № 142847
> https://infostart.ru/public/142847/
> Заранее спасибо.


Точно такой нет на сей момент. Но посмотрите , может что то и подойдет.
https://yadi.sk/d/gdzcawjWN451Ig
В наборе:
20604_[BarcodeGenerator]_-_Generatsiya_shtrihkodov_ActiveX-komponenta_dlya_1S
21411_Vvod_novyh_shtrih_kodov
70710_Prisvoenie_shtrihkodov_nomenklature
92800_2_Obrabotka_dlya_podklyucheniya_skanera_shtr  ihkoda_(USB__KB__RS232)_cherez_drayver_Shtrih-M_dlya_tipovyh_konfiguratsiy.
95119_Obrabotka_dlya_udobnogo_zapolneniya_shtrih-kodov
116666_Poisk_dokumenta_po_shtrih-kodu_tovara
125273_Shtrihkodirovanie_blankov_dokumentov_(8.2)
127244_1_Prisvoenie_shtrihkodov_vsey_nomenklature
137720_Formirovanie_QR_koda_a_takje_dopolnitelno_k  _nemu_141_tip_shtrih_kodov_besplatno!
174163_Dorabotannyy_tsennik_dlya_UT_10.3_so_shtrih  kodom_i_dvumya_tsenami

----------

Agemaz (30.01.2020), borisusman (27.02.2020), dj-eva (30.01.2020), eesyb (31.01.2020), natik_82 (30.01.2020), Olimpikzav (30.01.2020), Svetlana_K (01.02.2020), tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), Veronika123 (30.01.2020), ZapMos (31.01.2020), Маруся18 (08.02.2020)

----------


## victorzagr

Добрый день.
Помогите с обработкой 
Выплата зарплаты за период. ЗУП.3.1
Публикация № 538542
https://infostart.ru/public/538542/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## 14maff

Всем привет! У кого-нибудь есть это?
https://infostart.ru/public/444523/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://dop.a-franch.ru/public/875699/
А то в УНФ только с правами администратора можно устанавливать, не хотелось бы бухгалтерам админские права давать.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ocet2010

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать обработки Печать ценников со скидкой или ценники с 2 ценами
Может у кого то есть.
Печать ценников со скидками (УТ 10.3) https://infostart.ru/public/526483/
Печать ценников 1С УТ 10.3 для 8.2 (две цены) https://infostart.ru/public/78643/
Печать ценников "Старая цена" и "Новая Цена" https://infostart.ru/public/117086/
Печать ценников с двумя типами цен - внешняя печатная форма для Управление Торговлей 10.3 https://infostart.ru/public/144568/
Доработанный ценник для УТ 10.3 со штрих-кодом и двумя ценами https://infostart.ru/public/174163/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ocet2010

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать обработки Печать ценников со скидкой или ценники с 2 ценами
Может у кого то есть.
Печать ценников со скидками (УТ 10.3) https://infostart.ru/public/526483/
Печать ценников 1С УТ 10.3 для 8.2 (две цены) https://infostart.ru/public/78643/
Печать ценников "Старая цена" и "Новая Цена" https://infostart.ru/public/117086/
Печать ценников с двумя типами цен - внешняя печатная форма для Управление Торговлей 10.3 https://infostart.ru/public/144568/
Доработанный ценник для УТ 10.3 со штрих-кодом и двумя ценами https://infostart.ru/public/174163/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать обработки Печать ценников со скидкой или ценники с 2 ценами
> Может у кого то есть.
> 
> Печать ценников 1С УТ 10.3 для 8.2 (две цены) https://infostart.ru/public/78643/
> 
> Печать ценников с двумя типами цен - внешняя печатная форма для Управление Торговлей 10.3 https://infostart.ru/public/144568/
> Доработанный ценник для УТ 10.3 со штрих-кодом и двумя ценами https://infostart.ru/public/174163/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Tbe/4CT4idsQh
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5mie/3EarUuC1V
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2upq/7ya1EvuSS

----------

666Rebel666 (31.01.2020), Ankiss (12.02.2020), ocet2010 (31.01.2020), sewell (31.01.2020), Svetlana_K (01.02.2020), tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), Ukei (31.01.2020), ZapMos (31.01.2020), Маруся18 (08.02.2020)

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток!
Хотелось бы получить обработку "Дозагрузка кадровых документов в ЗУП 3.1 из ЗУП 2.5 в интерактивном режиме (загрузка в документы списком)"
https://infostart.ru/public/901823/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## itosdr

Добрый день! Помогите найти обработки: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/142627 или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614454

Ссылки на скачивание уже выкладывались, но устарели. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## guzai

Господа, новая проблемка по ЗУПу 3.1 :Заполнение данных на начало 2020 года для СЗВ-ТД для ЗУП 3.1. Может быть есть возможность https://infostart.ru/public/1184861/ качнуть?

----------


## XmakcX

> Господа, новая проблемка по ЗУПу 3.1 :Заполнение данных на начало 2020 года для СЗВ-ТД для ЗУП 3.1. Может быть есть возможность https://infostart.ru/public/1184861/ качнуть?


Присоединяюсь, помогите скачать пожалуйста

----------


## lushka

> Присоединяюсь, помогите скачать пожалуйста


И я присоединюсь, тоже надо :)
и еще очень надо https://infostart.ru/public/1187524/ , может есть у кого стартмани скачать

----------


## hayat

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/191865/

----------


## vinir

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/805664 Заранее спасибо.

----------


## AlexeyBobkov

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19

----------


## AlexeyBobkov

> А для чего он Вам? Я в понедельник для ДиаДок и SynerDocs сделаю под новые требования.


https://yadi.sk/d/A4lgBVxA4VZ0bA
Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_01.epf

Но уже есть Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19.epf. Может кто поделиться.

----------

tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), xx34xx (17.02.2020), ZapMos (01.02.2020)

----------


## first_may

> https://yadi.sk/d/A4lgBVxA4VZ0bA
> Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_01.epf
> 
> Но уже есть Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19.epf. Может кто поделиться.



Вот Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19.epf
https://yadi.sk/d/sEsuYPO7eT1Bbg

----------

666Rebel666 (31.01.2020), AlexeyBobkov (03.03.2020), Fltr (01.02.2020), gdalt (01.02.2020), inems (01.02.2020), Masik777 (31.01.2020), pony95 (01.02.2020), Svetlana_K (01.02.2020), tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), Ukei (01.02.2020), XmakcX (03.02.2020), ZapMos (01.02.2020)

----------


## AlexeyBobkov

> Вот Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19.epf
> https://yadi.sk/d/sEsuYPO7eT1Bbg


спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Помогите найти обработки: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/142627 или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614454
> 
> Ссылки на скачивание уже выкладывались, но устарели. Заранее благодарен!


*142627.rar*,  *зеркало*

С 614454 - увы...

----------

Agemaz (03.02.2020), itosdr (03.02.2020), klad7777777 (02.02.2020), Svetlana_K (01.02.2020), tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), ZapMos (03.02.2020)

----------


## dmikds

Добрый день. Может есть у кого? https://infostart.ru/public/118486/ . Спасибо!

----------


## gdalt

Добрый день, дорогие форумчане! :)

Прошу помочь:
Удобная выгрузка зарплаты в формат CSV для Сбербанк Бизнес Онлайн (ЗУП 3.1)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/791076/

Спасибо!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Может есть у кого? https://infostart.ru/public/118486/ . Спасибо!


*118486.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

Agemaz (03.02.2020), dmikds (03.02.2020), Svetlana_K (03.02.2020), tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), ZapMos (06.02.2020)

----------


## gdalt

Или может такая https://infostart.ru/public/700979 у кого-нибудь завалялась?

Благодарю!

----------


## IVoroncov

Добрый день. Может есть у кого возможность скачать https://infostart.ru/public/992893/
Бухгалтера хотят видеть сотрудников и физ.лиц в БП, созданных в ЗУП.

Буду благодарен.

----------


## pahetka

Ранее выкладывали, но ссылка уже не доступна...
Поделитесь пожалуйста обменом Управление Торговлей и VirtueMart (joomla)

----------


## mikagi

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/236894/ Заранее спасибо.

----------


## bentim

Буду благодарен за помощь с https://infostart.ru/public/1166023/. Надеюсь нужна не только мне.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/236894/ Заранее спасибо.


*236894.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

Fltr (03.02.2020), mikagi (03.02.2020), natik_82 (04.02.2020), tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), turn123 (03.02.2020), ZapMos (03.02.2020)

----------


## mikagi

> *236894.rar*,  *зеркало*


Спасибо!

----------

tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), ZapMos (03.02.2020)

----------


## inems

Добрый день. 
Добавление дополнительных сведений документа на форму (без изменения конфигурации, через расширение)
https://infostart.ru/public/615589/

----------


## xdamage

https://infostart.ru/public/387224/
Добрый день, может есть у кого? Заранее спасибо

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день. 
> Добавление дополнительных сведений документа на форму (без изменения конфигурации, через расширение)
> https://infostart.ru/public/615589/


615589

----------

666Rebel666 (03.02.2020), Agemaz (03.02.2020), Ajuice (05.02.2020), Ankiss (12.02.2020), bentim (05.02.2020), eesyb (05.02.2020), gdalt (09.02.2020), gurskij (07.02.2020), inems (04.02.2020), KAY77 (04.02.2020), Lantra (06.02.2020), natik_82 (04.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), rastabasta (28.02.2020), seaeagle (03.02.2020), SLK01 (11.02.2020), Svetlana_K (03.02.2020), tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), Ukei (04.02.2020), Veronika123 (04.02.2020), XmakcX (03.02.2020), ZapMos (03.02.2020), Маруся18 (08.02.2020), СветаОнила (09.02.2020), ЮВ_ (03.02.2020)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> https://infostart.ru/public/387224/
> Добрый день, может есть у кого? Заранее спасибо


387224, не последняя версия

----------

eesyb (05.02.2020), inems (04.02.2020), natik_82 (04.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), seaeagle (03.02.2020), Svetlana_K (03.02.2020), Ukei (04.02.2020), Veronika123 (04.02.2020), XmakcX (03.02.2020), ZapMos (03.02.2020), Маруся18 (08.02.2020), ЮВ_ (03.02.2020)

----------


## xdamage

> 387224, не последняя версия


Спасибо за попытку, но не работает(( 
В настройку отчета внесены критичные изменения. Отчет не будет сформирован. Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПредыдущаяСтруктураКонта  тнойИнформацииXML)

----------


## GoliGor

Помогите скачать плз, очень надо..
https://infostart.ru/public/387224/

----------


## XmakcX

> https://dropmefiles.com/umaUt


https://infostart.ru/public/524835/ 

может кто продублировать?срок хранения закончился
спасибо

----------


## _kr0t_

Помогите скачать, очень надо:
https://infostart.ru/public/802456/
Проведение документов (обычные и управляемые формы)
Спасибо!

----------


## Shura19

Прошу помочь с внешними печ формами для ут 11 https://infostart.ru/public/1182588/
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> https://infostart.ru/public/524835/ 
> 
> может кто продублировать?срок хранения закончился
> спасибо


524835

----------

Ajuice (05.02.2020), bentim (05.02.2020), gdalt (09.02.2020), Lantra (06.02.2020), logdog (09.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), Ukei (04.02.2020), Veronika123 (04.02.2020), XmakcX (04.02.2020), ZapMos (06.02.2020), Катарина82 (04.02.2020), Маруся18 (08.02.2020), СветаОнила (09.02.2020)

----------


## Изарий

Всем привет, есть у кого самая свежая версия этой консоли? https://infostart.ru/public/835718/ , спасибо заранее)

----------


## Fltr

> Всем привет, есть у кого самая свежая версия этой консоли? https://infostart.ru/public/835718/ , спасибо заранее)


Только 3.5.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3wZ9/9UFUTggeV

----------

Agemaz (05.02.2020), chiffi78 (06.02.2020), eesyb (05.02.2020), mikagi (25.02.2020), natik_82 (04.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), rlg (04.02.2020), tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), Ukei (04.02.2020), Veronika123 (04.02.2020), ZapMos (06.02.2020), Изарий (04.02.2020), Маруся18 (08.02.2020)

----------


## RedCat77

Помогите скачать плз, очень надо..
https://infostart.ru/public/458798/

----------


## RedCat77

Помогите скачать плз, очень надо..
https://infostart.ru/public/458798/

----------


## Изарий

ребята может у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1010152/ поделитесь пожалуйста)

----------


## Kert

добрый день.
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, https://infostart.ru/public/1083776/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> https://infostart.ru/public/387224/
> Добрый день, может есть у кого? Заранее спасибо


Предыдущий выложенный файл под номером 387224, как сказали, не работает. Вариант для версии ЗУП 3.1.12.142
ССЫЛКА

----------

666Rebel666 (04.02.2020), Agemaz (05.02.2020), Ajuice (05.02.2020), bentim (05.02.2020), garipova (04.02.2020), gdalt (09.02.2020), lushka (05.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), rlg (04.02.2020), seaeagle (04.02.2020), Seger (05.02.2020), Svetlana_K (05.02.2020), Veronika123 (04.02.2020), xdamage (06.02.2020), XmakcX (04.02.2020), ZapMos (06.02.2020), Катарина82 (04.02.2020), Маруся18 (08.02.2020), СветаОнила (09.02.2020), ЮВ_ (04.02.2020)

----------


## XmakcX

> Предыдущий выложенный файл под номером 387224, как сказали, не работает. Вариант для версии ЗУП 3.1.12.142
> ССЫЛКА


Спасибо, на 3.1.11 работает

----------


## Niki-30

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть набор документов https://infostart.ru/public/1171977/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1181677/ ? Поделитесь, пожалуйста или помогите скачать ))

----------


## duke55

Люди, у кого есть внешняя печатная форма МБ-8 (Акт на списание малоценных и быстроизнашивающихся предметов МБ-8 к документу "Требование - накладная" для БП 2.0, БП Корп 2.0) ??? 

https://infostart.ru/public/351976/

----------


## vesta1993

может ли кто-нибудь помочь с этим отчетом
https://infostart.ru/public/1098500/

----------


## Masik777

> Люди, у кого есть внешняя печатная форма МБ-8 (Акт на списание малоценных и быстроизнашивающихся предметов МБ-8 к документу "Требование - накладная" для БП 2.0, БП Корп 2.0) ??? 
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/351976/


Посмотрите эту МБ-8 https://yadi.sk/d/WFUsblWiu4s4EQ
22408_Vneshnyaya_pechatnaya_forma_dlya_dokumenta_S  pisanie_materialov_iz_ekspluatatsii_MB-8.epf

----------

pony95 (11.02.2020), ZapMos (06.02.2020)

----------


## nikoros52

> Вот Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19.epf
> https://yadi.sk/d/sEsuYPO7eT1Bbg


можно обновить ссылку,эта уже не рабочая. заранее благодарю

----------


## Kltver

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1025294/ заранее спасибо.
Шаблон отчета СКД (обычные формы)

----------


## Изарий

Ребятушкии)) готовлюсь по спецу на платформу поможет кто https://infostart.ru/public/537462/ этой статьей пожалуйста))

----------


## yurii_z

Доброе время суток!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать впф МБ-8, МБ-4 для БП 2.0
https://infostart.ru/public/965379/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://expert.chistov.pro/public/829041/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## m.sa

Добрый день.
Нужна помощь по обработке для ЗУП 2.5.
https://infostart.ru/public/983067/ 
Выгрузка справок 2-НДФЛ 2019 для ЗУП 2.5 (130.2) в формате 5.06
Вроде уже и не работаем в ней... а всё хвосты тянут... Спасибо всем.

----------


## 666Rebel666

> можно обновить ссылку,эта уже не рабочая. заранее благодарю


Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19.epf

----------

AlexeyBobkov (03.03.2020), nikoros52 (05.02.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.
> Нужна помощь по обработке для ЗУП 2.5.
> https://infostart.ru/public/983067/ 
> Выгрузка справок 2-НДФЛ 2019 для ЗУП 2.5 (130.2) в формате 5.06
> Вроде уже и не работаем в ней... а всё хвосты тянут... Спасибо всем.


Есть такая
https://infostart.ru/public/978747/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aAwD/4raHVfHYS

----------

Agemaz (06.02.2020), eesyb (10.02.2020), natik_82 (07.02.2020), Svetlana_K (08.02.2020), Ukei (06.02.2020), Veronika123 (11.02.2020), ZapMos (06.02.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.
> Нужна помощь по обработке для ЗУП 2.5.
> https://infostart.ru/public/983067/ 
> Выгрузка справок 2-НДФЛ 2019 для ЗУП 2.5 (130.2) в формате 5.06
> Вроде уже и не работаем в ней... а всё хвосты тянут... Спасибо всем.


Есть такая
https://infostart.ru/public/978747/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aAwD/4raHVfHYS

----------

Agemaz (06.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), Svetlana_K (08.02.2020), Ukei (06.02.2020), Veronika123 (11.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020)

----------


## yuki wille

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1060424/, очень надо. yuki_wille@yahoo.co.jp. Буду очень сильно благодарна.

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1188718/  !!!!!

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1184861/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Всем привет
Есть у кого загрузка Номенклатуры(при отсутствие создания) и картинок из Эксель для УТ 11.4?

----------


## Masik777

> Всем привет
> Есть у кого загрузка Номенклатуры(при отсутствие создания) и картинок из Эксель для УТ 11.4?


Попробуйте эту - https://yadi.sk/d/zwX6ETg-kjxjNQ

----------

Katerina_777 (19.02.2020), mikagi (25.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), Shura19 (07.02.2020), Svetlana_K (08.02.2020), tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), teca83 (08.02.2020), Touch_of_soul (07.02.2020), Ukei (07.02.2020), Veronika123 (11.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020), Изарий (07.02.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Ребятушкии)) готовлюсь по спецу на платформу поможет кто https://infostart.ru/public/537462/ этой статьей пожалуйста))


Конечно поможем :yes: https://yadi.sk/d/WSrgsQQXPfrH6A

----------

gdalt (09.02.2020), gurskij (07.02.2020), ikalichkin (08.02.2020), Katerina_777 (19.02.2020), kozavva (08.02.2020), mikagi (25.02.2020), MrBlanki (11.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), prival (07.02.2020), Svetlana_K (08.02.2020), tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), Veronika123 (11.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020), Изарий (07.02.2020)

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Может есть у кого нибудь акт сверки для 1С Розница? С покупателями. С поставщиками есть, а вот с покупателями нет.

----------


## Катарина82

Доброго времени суток!  Может у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1069320/ или на подобие

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Выложите пожалуйста вот эту обработку
Консоль отчетов для управляемых форм
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/367507/
Либо эту
Консоль отчетов для управляемого приложения
https://infostart.ru/public/57704/
Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Выложите пожалуйста вот эту обработку
> Консоль отчетов для управляемых форм
> http://catalog.mista.ru/public/367507/
> Либо эту
> Консоль отчетов для управляемого приложения
> https://infostart.ru/public/57704/
> Спасибо.


57704 - https://yadi.sk/d/KPDr2030ZbowZA
а 574555 чота не нашел.
И посмотрите эти - https://yadi.sk/d/yffSc5xaMNMHFA

----------

DenisVich (10.02.2020), gurskij (10.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), progbuh (10.02.2020), Svetlana_K (08.02.2020), tak_tak777 (10.02.2020), Ukei (07.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Попробуйте эту - https://yadi.sk/d/zwX6ETg-kjxjNQ


К сожелению на релизе Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.4.11.63) не работает.
Ошибка "ПолучитьЗначенияРеквизит  в". Прочитал тут https://infostart.ru/public/96398/ Она уже давно автором заброшена((

Нет другой рабочей?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> К сожелению на релизе Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.4.11.63) не работает.
> Ошибка "ПолучитьЗначенияРеквизит  в". Прочитал тут https://infostart.ru/public/96398/ Она уже давно автором заброшена((
> 
> Нет другой рабочей?


Исправил Ошибку теперь работает корректно. Проверил загружает. не тестировал только доп сведения и доп реквизиты.  https://yadi.sk/d/2amSZ-sFvM4Niw

----------


## Masik777

> К сожелению на релизе Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.4.11.63) не работает.
> Ошибка "ПолучитьЗначенияРеквизит  в". Прочитал тут https://infostart.ru/public/96398/ Она уже давно автором заброшена((
> 
> Нет другой рабочей?


Не, нету. Остальные как бы платные. 
[1С 8] Загрузка картинок номенклатуры (из папки на диске)	3 900 руб на subsystems.ru
Офигеть..:eek: Ну и у других де то 1 штука. 
Тут https://1s83.info/programmirovanie/z...govley-11.html
написали на счет этой обработки - https://yadi.sk/d/LlWl0v9XJ-MRQw
почитайте скачайте  и  попробуйте. Врят ли кто поделится купленной, если и скачали. Просто у меня нет Ут11. ДА и не жалко, если бы была. С тем, чтобы поделиться - тут как то слабовато:(

----------


## yurii_z

Доброе время суток!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать: Сравнение остатка взаиморасчетов по данным бухгалтерского и управленческого учета для УПП 1.3, КА 1.1
https://infostart.ru/public/637722/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Не, нету. Остальные как бы платные. 
> [1С 8] Загрузка картинок номенклатуры (из папки на диске)	3 900 руб на subsystems.ru
> Офигеть..:eek: Ну и у других де то 1 штука. 
> Тут https://1s83.info/programmirovanie/z...govley-11.html
> написали на счет этой обработки - https://yadi.sk/d/LlWl0v9XJ-MRQw
> почитайте скачайте  и  попробуйте. Врят ли кто поделится купленной, если и скачали. Просто у меня нет Ут11. ДА и не жалко, если бы была. С тем, чтобы поделиться - тут как то слабовато:(


Исправил Ошибку
*Скрытый текст*http://forum.infostart.ru/forum9/top...message2382189
 теперь работает корректно. Проверил загружает. не тестировал только доп сведения и доп реквизиты.  https://yadi.sk/d/2amSZ-sFvM4Niw

----------

666Rebel666 (08.02.2020), darminov (09.02.2020), Fltr (08.02.2020), ikalichkin (08.02.2020), inems (09.02.2020), Kaniman (08.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), SLK01 (11.02.2020), Svetlana_K (08.02.2020), Ukei (08.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Те кто скачал, заново скачайте. Нашел ошибки. При редактирование загруженной номенклатуры ругался что не заполнены реквизиты.
Изменил и вынес на форму при создание новой это
*Скрытый текст*//08.02.2020
НовыйОбъект.ТипНоменклату  ы          =Объект.ТипНоменклатуры;;
НовыйОбъект.ВариантОформл  нияПродажи = Объект.ВариантОформленияП  одажи;
НовыйОбъект.ГруппаДоступа = Объект.ГруппаДоступа;
	НовыйОбъект.Использование  арактеристик = Объект.ИспользованиеХарак  еристик;

Протестировал всё работает. *Скрытый текстhttps://yadi.sk/d/2amSZ-sFvM4Niw*
Если еще какие ошибки найдете при использование пишите. Если я найду исправлю и перезалью.
Источник можно и там скачать бесплатно прикрепил *Скрытый текст*http://forum.infostart.ru/forum9/top...message2382251

----------

daydream-07 (08.10.2021), inems (09.02.2020), Kaniman (08.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), progbuh (10.02.2020), rastabasta (02.03.2020), seaeagle (08.02.2020), Svetlana_K (09.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020)

----------


## grinlawyer

Подскажите нет ли у кого 684346?

----------


## vadim_wise

Доброе время суток!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать: Декларация по налогу на прибыль для КА 1.1 со всеми новыми изменениями
https://infostart.ru/public/1185046/

----------


## tamatama

Добрый вечер. Может уже есть https://infostart.ru/public/1190522/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1184861/. Поделитесь плиз

----------


## Изарий

Ребятаа может кто обновить ссылочку на эту печатку? https://infostart.ru/public/782329/

----------


## Fltr

> Ребятаа может кто обновить ссылочку на эту печатку? https://infostart.ru/public/782329/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5PEh/2bBwrvkWX

----------

Ankiss (12.02.2020), inems (10.02.2020), Katerina_777 (19.02.2020), MadB (11.02.2020), mikagi (25.02.2020), natik_82 (12.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), SLK01 (11.02.2020), Svetlana_K (11.02.2020), Ukei (10.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020), Изарий (10.02.2020), Катарина82 (10.02.2020)

----------


## Изарий

Ребят а такой нету случаем? https://infostart.ru/public/1016941/ ну или хотя бы чего нибудь по УТ 11.4, акт выполненных работ, упд, счет фактура?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. У кого нибудь есть обработка загрузки данных из Exsel в документ установка цен контрагентов. Чтобы был поиск по шк.

----------


## DenisVich

ВПФ для ERP.2.4
Здравствуйте. Не могли ли бы вы выложить любую внешнюю печатную форму из результата поиска infostart:
https://infostart.ru/public/all/?pub...ess%5D%5B%5D=0
Спасибо.

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть  у кого последняя  версия данной обработки КонструкторВПФ_NEW_beta_v5.1.epf https://infostart.ru/public/535969/?...5969&PAGEN_2=2

----------


## niols

Всем привет. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1144923/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. У кого нибудь есть обработка загрузки данных из Exsel в документ установка цен контрагентов. Чтобы был поиск по шк.


Конфигурацию потрудитесь нарисовать.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. У кого нибудь есть обработка загрузки данных из Exsel в документ установка цен контрагентов. Чтобы был поиск по шк.


:rolleyes:

----------


## dj-eva

Привет, может у кого есть обработки для печати документов поставщика? помогите плиз, для управляемых форм, типа УТ11, КА 2.4, ERP

----------


## AnatoliyD

Доброй Коллеги. Не выручите, имеется https://infostart.ru/public/549862/ ,или что-то подобное, для обмена по api с PickPoint для УТ? Необходима для "срочной", чтоб икалось руководству, "разработки и интеграции"

----------


## jul8851

Люди добрые, помогите пожалуйста скачать Табель ЗУП с итоговым временем:
https://infostart.ru/public/960964/

----------


## jul8851

Люди добрые, помогите пожалуйста скачать Табель ЗУП с итоговым временем:
https://infostart.ru/public/960964/

----------


## rikony

Сильная штука
Маркировка обуви. Формирование и печать марок с CSV-файла "Честный Знак" и подготовка файла ввода в оборот
Можете скачать и поделится ?
https://infostart.ru/public/1176899

----------


## Hron21

rikony, если найдешь,поделись,плиз

----------


## kosmos_live

Добрый день
https://infostart.ru/public/272681/
https://infostart.ru/public/242708/
https://infostart.ru/public/1025294/

или может у кого есть другие шаблоны СКД отчета на УФ.
Спасибо

----------


## XmakcX

Всех приветствую!Ни у кого не появилась данная обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1184861/
Поделитесь пожалуйста
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Madyustas

Добрый день! Есть у кого возможность скачать внешнюю печатную форму https://infostart.ru/public/799895/
или может есть внешняя печатная форма "Дополнительное соглашение к трудовому договору. ЗУП 3.1.8" 
Поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Есть у кого возможность скачать внешнюю печатную форму https://infostart.ru/public/799895/
> или может есть внешняя печатная форма "Дополнительное соглашение к трудовому договору. ЗУП 3.1.8" 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо.


*799895.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

Kaniman (13.02.2020), Madyustas (13.02.2020), natik_82 (13.02.2020), Svetlana_K (13.02.2020), tak_tak777 (20.02.2020), XmakcX (13.02.2020), ZapMos (16.02.2020)

----------


## General1982

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать или есть у кого нибудь?
https://infostart.ru/public/521335/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день
> https://infostart.ru/public/272681/
> https://infostart.ru/public/242708/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1025294/
> 
> или может у кого есть другие шаблоны СКД отчета на УФ.
> Спасибо


Только первые две:
242708.zip,  зеркало
272681.rar, зеркало

----------

666Rebel666 (13.02.2020), Barmi (04.08.2020), kosmos_live (13.02.2020), natik_82 (13.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), tak_tak777 (20.02.2020), ZapMos (16.02.2020), Маруся18 (15.02.2020)

----------


## djslon

Добрый вечер, помогите скачать , пожалуйста.
https://infostart.ru/public/1031048/

----------


## _linker

Поделитесь правилами обмена из Альфа-Авто 4 в Альфа-Авто 5

----------


## gea81

Доброе время суток, поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/723380/

----------


## Masik777

> Доброе время суток, поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/723380/


https://yadi.sk/d/rNawd9w-I2qWrg

----------

666Rebel666 (13.02.2020), darminov (15.02.2020), gea81 (13.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), rastabasta (02.03.2020), Sei (17.02.2020), Svetlana_K (13.02.2020), tak_tak777 (20.02.2020), Ukei (13.02.2020), Veronika123 (13.02.2020), ZapMos (16.02.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Доброе время суток, поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/723380/


https://yadi.sk/d/rNawd9w-I2qWrg

----------

darminov (15.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), Svetlana_K (13.02.2020), tak_tak777 (20.02.2020), Ukei (13.02.2020)

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день. У кого нибудь есть обработка загрузки данных из Exsel в документ Банковские выписки для 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия:
https://infostart.ru/public/1050630/

----------


## kosmos_live

Добрый день, 
будьте добры пожалуйста

https://infostart.ru/public/292918/
https://infostart.ru/public/944348/
https://infostart.ru/public/538764/
https://infostart.ru/public/139279/

За ранее признателен.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Поделитесь правилами обмена из Альфа-Авто 4 в Альфа-Авто 5


https://yadi.sk/d/MNkwRn0RDxB_5w

----------

pony95 (19.02.2020), progbuh (02.03.2020), Sei (17.02.2020), Svetlana_K (20.02.2020), tak_tak777 (20.02.2020), Ukei (14.02.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> .........................
> https://infostart.ru/public/139279/
> 
> За ранее признателен.


*139279.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

kosmos_live (14.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), Sei (17.02.2020), tak_tak777 (20.02.2020), ZapMos (16.02.2020)

----------


## 666Rebel666

> *139279.rar*,  *зеркало*


Чет, глухо на 2BAY

----------


## DenisVich

> ВПФ для ERP.2.4
> Здравствуйте. Не могли ли бы вы выложить любую внешнюю печатную форму из результата поиска infostart:
> https://infostart.ru/public/all/?pub...ess%5D%5B%5D=0
> Спасибо.


Мой повтор. Выложите пожалуйста любую внешнюю печатную форму для ERP.

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1050787

Спасибо!
или вот эту
https://infostart.ru/public/1091115

----------


## Maxibon21

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать внешнюю печатную форму ОС-1, принятие к учёту ОС, для БП3.

----------


## kiggo

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать

Рабочее место менеджера по продажам
https://infostart.ru/public/537316/

Или поделитесь если у кого есть. Спасибо

----------


## kiggo

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать

Рабочее место менеджера по продажам
https://infostart.ru/public/537316/

Или поделитесь если у кого есть. Спасибо

----------


## Трей

Добрый день, имеется ли такая у кого-нить:
https://infostart.ru/public/1179241/
Спасибо.

----------


## tamatama

Доброе время суток, поделитесь пожалуйста 
Реестр выплат в Газпромбанк для ЗУП 3
https://infostart.ru/public/731855/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1063080/

----------


## Centrator

Друзья, может кто-то поделиться сверткой для БП 2.0. Очень признателен!

----------


## Sei

Если есть возможность, поделитесь : Иерархический список быстрых товаров в рабочем месте кассира (УНФ 1.6.19) https://infostart.ru/public/1040471/ .... готов оплатить на карту. Спасибо

----------


## Hron21

> Друзья, может кто-то поделиться сверткой для БП 2.0. Очень признателен!


лови https://yadi.sk/d/-gwBkHKJYpkFGQ

----------

AnatoliyD (18.02.2020), Centrator (18.02.2020), Kaniman (17.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), Svetlana_K (20.02.2020), ZapMos (18.02.2020)

----------


## xx34xx

[QUOTE=first_may;573126]Вот Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19.epf
https://yadi.sk/d/sEsuYPO7eT1Bbg[/QU
*********************************************
Продублируйте, пожалуйста ссылочку. Спасибо!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

[QUOTE=xx34xx;576209]


> Вот Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19.epf
> https://yadi.sk/d/sEsuYPO7eT1Bbg[/QU
> *********************************************
> Продублируйте, пожалуйста ссылочку. Спасибо!


Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19.epf

----------

AlexeyBobkov (03.03.2020), AnatoliyD (18.02.2020), Andy.Brovkin (01.03.2020), tak_tak777 (19.02.2020), Ukei (17.02.2020), Veronika123 (20.02.2020), ZapMos (18.02.2020), СветаОнила (19.02.2020)

----------


## KayFi

Можете повторить, пожалуйста

----------


## KayFi

> https://transfiles.ru/zn4mu (712169)
> https://transfiles.ru/bidnn (825556)


Можете повторить пожалуйста

----------


## sidka89

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать правила переноса данных:
https://infostart.ru/public/1024786/
Спасибо

----------


## JOker180180

> Сильная штука
> Маркировка обуви. Формирование и печать марок с CSV-файла "Честный Знак" и подготовка файла ввода в оборот
> Можете скачать и поделится ?
> https://infostart.ru/public/1176899


https://mega.nz/#!925l2SZR!K9RxsWwiQ...me-Y4cDHGAmH7Y

----------

666Rebel666 (18.02.2020), AnatoliyD (18.02.2020), direktor88 (01.03.2020), Fltr (18.02.2020), Hron21 (18.02.2020), inems (18.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), prival (20.02.2020), rikony (18.02.2020), SLK01 (23.02.2020), Svetlana_K (20.02.2020), tak_tak777 (19.02.2020), Ukei (18.02.2020), Veronika123 (20.02.2020), vlad86 (20.02.2020), ZapMos (18.02.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать правила переноса данных:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1024786/
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oWGU/32TVwpJfG

----------

bboy2008 (18.02.2020), inems (18.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), SergAl (18.02.2020), Svetlana_K (20.02.2020), Ukei (18.02.2020), Veronika123 (20.02.2020), ZapMos (18.02.2020)

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать СЗВ-ТД:
https://infostart.ru/public/1195126/
Спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать СЗВ-ТД:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1195126/
> Спасибо


10 стартмани! Еще никто не скачал.

----------


## klad77

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/543712/

----------


## Hron21

не открывается сайт :(

----------


## Hron21

> https://mega.nz/#!925l2SZR!K9RxsWwiQ...me-Y4cDHGAmH7Y


Разобрался, нужно было расширение установить

----------

tak_tak777 (25.02.2020)

----------


## mihongod

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой (https://infostart.ru/public/592408/?detail=Y), если есть у кого.
Спасибо :)

----------


## Kert

Добрый день.
Помогите, скачать, пожалуйста:
https://infostart.ru/public/802368/
https://infostart.ru/public/1083776/
Заранее Благодарен!

----------


## Platinum

Народ, есть у кого обработки по работе с маркировкой товаров для 1с 7.7. для касс онлайн.
Например, такая обработка (или что-нибудь подобное):
https://infostart.ru/public/1194844/...ek&utm_term=15

----------


## Veronia

Добрый день, может есть у кого для 1с 8.2  и 8.3 Бухгалтерия предприятия внешняя печатная форма - Приказ о выдаче подотчетных сумм из кассы? поделитесь, плиз.   :)https://infostart.ru/public/897329/ Спасибо.

----------


## gurskij

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, монитор лицензий 
https://infostart.ru/public/1124442/
https://infostart.ru/public/876329/

----------


## Odavid

Добрый день, ни у кого нет "Уведомлений о переходе на электронные книжки" подобных, или вот этих:
https://infostart.ru/public/1189225/
https://infostart.ru/public/1189709/
https://infostart.ru/public/1190170/
Хорошо, если есть сразу с заявлением и уведомлением.

----------


## Odavid

Добрый день, ни у кого нет "Уведомлений о переходе на электронные книжки" подобных, или вот этих:
https://infostart.ru/public/1189225/
https://infostart.ru/public/1189709/
https://infostart.ru/public/1190170/
Хорошо, если есть сразу с заявлением и уведомлением.

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте, помогите вот с такой обработкой - Копирование прав, настроек, групп и ролей пользователя (обычная форма). Можно и под управляемые формы что-то похожее. Спасибо.
https://infostart.ru/public/192563/

----------


## Zema49

Всем привет! Для уведомления работников об отпуске раньше пользовался вот этим https://infostart.ru/public/880915/ , но после обновления программы перестала выводиться на печать. Автор подготовил на этот случай новый файл (3й в списке для скачивания). Ни у кого еще нет такой?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет! Для уведомления работников об отпуске раньше пользовался вот этим https://infostart.ru/public/880915/ , но после обновления программы перестала выводиться на печать. Автор подготовил на этот случай новый файл (3й в списке для скачивания). Ни у кого еще нет такой?


Есть немного другая, но ее можно доработать "под себя":
https://dropmefiles.com/QmRck

Выложили бы здесь свою "старую" нерабочую обработку. Может, кто и отредактирует ее.

----------

tak_tak777 (25.02.2020), ZapMos (25.02.2020), Zema49 (23.02.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет! Для уведомления работников об отпуске раньше пользовался вот этим https://infostart.ru/public/880915/ , но после обновления программы перестала выводиться на печать. Автор подготовил на этот случай новый файл (3й в списке для скачивания). Ни у кого еще нет такой?


Есть: 880915_2.2019.zip,  зеркало

----------

bde (14.04.2020), Svetlana_K (26.02.2020), tak_tak777 (25.02.2020), Zema49 (23.02.2020)

----------


## zippy99

Всем, здравствуйте. 
Если есть у кого возможность скачайте пожалуйста:
https://infostart.ru/public/1193493/
https://infostart.ru/public/1170622/
Нужен прайс с картинками. Может какой другой есть.
zippy99@mail.ru

----------


## zippy99

Всем, здравствуйте. 
Если есть у кого возможность скачайте пожалуйста:
https://infostart.ru/public/1193493/
https://infostart.ru/public/1170622/
Нужен прайс с картинками. Может какой другой есть.
zippy99@mail.ru

----------


## Zema49

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Изарий

Всем привет уважаемые форумчане, может кто помочь со скачиванием данного расширения https://infostart.ru/public/994680/, да я в курсе что в УТ 11 есть стандартный механизм для печати с факсимилле, но он не подходит)

----------


## karasino

Брошусь в ноги, кто поможет https://infostart.ru/public/517218/

----------


## Fltr

> Брошусь в ноги, кто поможет https://infostart.ru/public/517218/


Есть такое 
https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/51sP/TdwrkdEML

----------

direktor88 (01.03.2020), gurskij (25.02.2020), karasino (01.03.2020), pony95 (24.02.2020), rnf70 (15.04.2020), Svetlana_K (26.02.2020), tak_tak777 (25.02.2020), Ukei (25.02.2020), ZapMos (25.02.2020)

----------


## sehmet

Добрый день! Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1070242/
Готова заплатить.

----------


## prival

> Всем, здравствуйте. 
> Если есть у кого возможность скачайте пожалуйста:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1193493/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1170622/
> Нужен прайс с картинками. Может какой другой есть.
> zippy99@mail.ru


мой вариант прайса мне кажется красившее
https://drive.google.com/open?id=14v...z8gjx3eqBaRiCx

----------

AnatoliyD (27.02.2020), garipova (29.02.2020), natik_82 (26.02.2020), pony95 (24.02.2020), shamanbys (03.01.2021), Svetlana_K (26.02.2020), tak_tak777 (25.02.2020), Ukei (25.02.2020), ZapMos (25.02.2020)

----------


## fliper

> Есть такое 
> https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/51sP/TdwrkdEML


А для бгу есть что то подобное, Спасибо!

----------

Egor5130 (02.03.2020), SLK01 (01.03.2020), Svetlana_K (26.02.2020), tak_tak777 (25.02.2020), ZapMos (26.02.2020)

----------


## СветаОнила

Доброй ночи!

Есть ли у кого последняя версия https://infostart.ru/public/509628/

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/700979/

----------


## ASV_Troy73

День добрый! Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/560123/

----------


## Zema49

Приветствую! У кого есть отчет по суммированному учету рабочего времени, типа такого https://infostart.ru/public/835158/, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## zippy99

> мой вариант прайса мне кажется красившее
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=14v...z8gjx3eqBaRiCx


Спасибо большое!!! Очень помог!

----------


## AliMualim

> 823735_824899_816807_384725_822372


ребят продублируйте ссылки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/824899/ ФИАС для ЗУП 2.5
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/822372/ Заполнение уникального номера по ФИАС в документе для ЗУП

----------


## Veronika123

Здравствуйте!
Помогите найти конфигурацию "1С:Садовод"

----------


## 666Rebel666

> ребят продублируйте ссылки
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/824899/ ФИАС для ЗУП 2.5
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/822372/ Заполнение уникального номера по ФИАС в документе для ЗУП


824899

----------

Fltr (27.02.2020)

----------


## 666Rebel666

__Del__

----------


## СветаОнила

Есть ли у кого  последняя версия  
https://infostart.ru/public/283437/

----------


## Centrator

Друзья, может кто-то помочь с этими штуками. 
https://infostart.ru/public/683078/
https://infostart.ru/public/789719/ (для поступления товаров)
Можно за вознаграждение

----------


## SayatS

https://infostart.ru/public/1181663/ Нашли? Тоже нужен

----------


## Centrator

> Друзья, может кто-то помочь с этими штуками. 
> https://infostart.ru/public/683078/
> https://infostart.ru/public/789719/ (для поступления товаров)
> Можно за вознаграждение


Вопрос снят

----------


## 62chma

Всем доброго времени суток.
Помогите скачать обработку: 
"Очистка базы средствами SQL (от 8.1 до 8.3)"
https://infostart.ru/public/122546/

----------


## Dimon4ikGR

Добрый день, установлена типовая конфигурация 1с8 Предприятие Бухгалтерия для Беларуси редакция 2.1(2.1.25.8), очень нужна обработка для банка(идеябанк). сохраняется выписка в формате docx.

----------


## GTA33

> Всем доброго времени суток.
> Помогите скачать обработку: 
> "Очистка базы средствами SQL (от 8.1 до 8.3)"
> https://infostart.ru/public/122546/


https://dropmefiles.com/S0fPB
есть такая штука, версия 2.0.1.3

----------

62chma (28.02.2020), DFinteX (02.03.2020), pony95 (05.03.2020), tak_tak777 (01.03.2020), Ukei (29.02.2020), XmakcX (28.02.2020), ZapMos (05.03.2020)

----------


## lushka

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/679356/ такое добро есть у кого? уже выкладывали в теме

----------


## sarvatas

Добрый день.
Есть ли кого обработка "Перенос данных из УТАП 10 (1С:8 Управление торговлей алкогольной продукцией 10.3) в УТАП 11 (1С:8 Управление торговлей алкогольной продукцией 11.4)" https://infostart.ru/public/1166586/
Буду премного благодарен.

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож с 
https://infostart.ru/public/983067/

----------


## Dimon4ikGR

добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/684586/, заранее спасибо

----------


## Dimon4ikGR

> добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/684586/, заранее спасибо


или может у кого такая есть https://www.softservice.by/about/pre...t_bank_cjsc_i/

----------

tak_tak777 (01.03.2020)

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет! Ребята помогите у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/81861/ 
Пишете в Личку btt91@mail.ru

----------


## Masik777

> Всем привет! Ребята помогите у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/81861/ 
> Пишете в Личку btt91@mail.ru


https://yadi.sk/d/yaHXDdT2iNy1qg

----------

darminov (02.03.2020), eesyb (02.03.2020), klad7777777 (02.03.2020), mikagi (10.03.2020), natik_82 (03.03.2020), pony95 (05.03.2020), progbuh (02.03.2020), sewell (02.03.2020), SLK01 (01.03.2020), Svetlana_K (01.03.2020), tak_tak777 (01.03.2020), Ukei (01.03.2020), ZapMos (05.03.2020)

----------


## Btt91

Здорова но тут нет обработки только инструкция

----------


## Btt91

> https://yadi.sk/d/yaHXDdT2iNy1qg


Здорова но тут нет обработки только инструкция

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> https://yadi.sk/d/yaHXDdT2iNy1qg


81861

----------

666Rebel666 (01.03.2020), bentim (02.03.2020), Btt91 (01.03.2020), eesyb (02.03.2020), Fltr (01.03.2020), klad7777777 (02.03.2020), mikagi (10.03.2020), pony95 (05.03.2020), progbuh (02.03.2020), sewell (02.03.2020), SLK01 (01.03.2020), Svetlana_K (01.03.2020), tak_tak777 (01.03.2020), Ukei (01.03.2020), ZapMos (05.03.2020)

----------


## Btt91

> 81861


спасибо брат

----------


## dima2020V

Где можно скачать обработку diadoc1c_uf_5_33_04

----------


## DM74

Всем привет!

Есть у кого обработка?: https://infostart.ru/public/318490/
Реестр поступлений со счет-фактурой.

Буду премного благодарен.

----------


## lushka

Помогите скачать пожалуйста 
https://infostart.ru/public/1115524/
https://infostart.ru/public/1128758/

----------


## neylon

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/179925/ , https://infostart.ru/public/849777/ Заранее благодарю

----------


## panas_81

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/928520/
Заранее благодарю

----------


## iibb

Доброго всем!
Кто поделится наработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1200252/ ? ЛС.

----------


## Fltr

> Доброго всем!
> Кто поделится наработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1200252/ ? ЛС.


Есть подобная
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5zPr/3a1ne45vd

----------

Agemaz (03.03.2020), iibb (04.03.2020), natik_82 (03.03.2020), pony95 (05.03.2020), Svetlana_K (04.03.2020), tak_tak777 (04.03.2020), Ukei (03.03.2020), Veronika123 (05.03.2020), ZapMos (05.03.2020), Катарина82 (23.03.2020), СветаОнила (05.03.2020)

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день! Помогите скачать пожалуйста: https://infostart.ru/public/1179148/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Btt91

всем привет! у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/836967/
https://infostart.ru/public/273437/?

----------


## AlexeyBobkov

Привет всем! может есть у кого Diadoc1C_UF_5_39_01. пропатченный

----------


## _SLAVAK_

Всем привет У кого есть обработка с открытым кодом? https://infostart.ru/public/975922/#slide-to-files! Или помогите расшифровать обфускацию

----------


## mk26

Всем привет! Дамы и господа, у кого есть возможность, скачайте плиз https://infostart.ru/public/319659/ покупать абонемент ради одной обработки, что-то желания нет.

----------


## iibb

.. скоробчил
.. с полпинка не взлетела, но думаю сейчас напильником подправим.

----------


## ss190

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1179241/ заранее буду благодарен

----------


## ss190

> помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1179241/ заранее буду благодарен


Для конфигурации Управление торговлей

----------


## PupkinVasya

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1201444/

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/637276/

----------


## vatson2904

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1007681/ спасибо.

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день! Помогите скачать пожалуйста: https://infostart.ru/public/1179148/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте, выложите пожалуйста Универсальный отчет СКД. Спасибо.
https://infostart.ru/public/408669/

----------


## CzaRus

Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать с инфостарта либо https://infostart.ru/public/1114950/ либо https://infostart.ru/public/1061459/
Ценник для Розницы 2.2 с двумя типами цен. Заранее спасибо! Почта dragon26rus@mail.ru

----------


## CzaRus

> Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать с инфостарта либо https://infostart.ru/public/1114950/ либо https://infostart.ru/public/1061459/
> Ценник для Розницы 2.2 с двумя типами цен. Заранее спасибо! Почта dragon26rus@mail.ru


Извиняюсь, сразу не заметил, https://infostart.ru/public/1061459/ не подходит. Нужна именно https://infostart.ru/public/1114950/

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков": https://infostart.ru/public/509628/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков": https://infostart.ru/public/509628/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков": https://infostart.ru/public/509628/
Забыл добавить - желательно последнюю версию
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## zeher

Добрый день. Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1079468/ , поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## santa1

Добрый день. Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1157879/

----------


## Btt91

всем привет у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/509509/ блин очень нужен помогите

----------


## Btt91

всем привет у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/205026/ блин очень нужен помогите

----------


## Btt91

всем привет у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/695180/ блин очень нужен помогите

----------


## Btt91

всем привет у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/965635/ блин очень нужен помогите

----------


## Btt91

всем привет у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1087442/ блин очень нужен помогите

----------


## asdfkka

Приветствую всех, у кого есть  https://infostart.ru/public/100480/ - диаграмма Ганта с таблицей + Планировщик + Отчет. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Приветствую всех, у кого есть  https://infostart.ru/public/100480/ - диаграмма Ганта с таблицей + Планировщик + Отчет. Помогите, пожалуйста!


100480

----------

AnatoliyD (20.03.2020), kosmos_live (07.03.2020), mikagi (10.03.2020), natik_82 (12.03.2020), tak_tak777 (06.03.2020), ZapMos (13.03.2020)

----------


## 666Rebel666

__del__

----------


## asdfkka

> 100480


Привет, файл скачал, а для того, чтобы распаковать, какой пароль?

----------


## asdfkka

> 100480


Привет, файл скачал, а для того, чтобы распаковать, какой пароль?

----------


## LiCall

Здравствуйте, подскажите, где можно скачать модуль diadoc для 1С
Версия для платформы 1С 8.2 и 8.3 - Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0, ред. 2.0.66 (2.0.66.73 и выше)?

Сайт диадока пишет, что актуальная версия модуля — 5.33.11
Если нигде не скачать, то прошу поделиться у кого есть.
Спасибо!

----------


## Angola

> Здравствуйте, подскажите, где можно скачать модуль diadoc для 1С
> Версия для платформы 1С 8.2 и 8.3 - Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0, ред. 2.0.66 (2.0.66.73 и выше)?
> 
> Сайт диадока пишет, что актуальная версия модуля — 5.33.11
> Если нигде не скачать, то прошу поделиться у кого есть.
> Спасибо!


Должна быть на сайте диадока. Позвоните в их поддержку, если сами не можете на найти.

----------


## al_kon

Добрые люди, помогите, пожалуйста, с этой обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1041560/ - Правила переноса остатков на счетах из "БП КОРП" в "БГУ".

----------


## kosmos_live

> Привет, файл скачал, а для того, чтобы распаковать, какой пароль?


пароль легкий = 1

----------

Ukei (10.03.2020)

----------


## Алёныч

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите скачать обработки перенумерации доков под БП 3.0 пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/1022733/
https://infostart.ru/public/1126285/
https://infostart.ru/public/783065/

или если есть другая, киньте пожалуйста на Tala_29@mail.ru, заранее благодарна

----------


## kalashns

Здравствуйте!

Обработки 1С 8.x, 1С 7.x. Отчёты 1С 8.x, 1С 7.x. Номера материалов соответствуют номеру публикации, обработки с Infostart (Инфостарт)

*Каталог периодически пополняется.*
Замечательно то, что присутствует описание каждой обработки. По крайней мере её наименование в архиве.

Кому интересно, смотрите здесь.

_p.s. Я бы и сюда без проблем выложил описание обработок. Но их тысячи... По сути "засрал" бы тему. Поэтому переходите по ссылке выше. И в случае чего, пользуйтесь поиском там._ И возвращайтесь сюда!!!!!!

----------


## t15-y

> Здравствуйте! 
> Помогите скачать обработки перенумерации доков под БП 3.0 пожалуйста
> https://infostart.ru/public/1022733/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1126285/
> https://infostart.ru/public/783065/
> 
> или если есть другая, киньте пожалуйста на Tala_29@mail.ru, заранее благодарна


вот здесь скачай бесплатно нужную версию  https://helpme1c.ru/perenumeraciya-s...-redakciya-2-0
сама пользуюсь

----------

pony95 (18.03.2020), Svetlana_K (12.03.2020), tak_tak777 (15.03.2020), ZapMos (13.03.2020)

----------


## KeshaF

> 100480


Архив поврежден, перезалейте пж.

----------


## AlexeyBobkov

Привет! А может быть есть такое у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/732637/
Загрузка онлайн-чеков с сервиса проверки чеков ФНС в документы для Бухгалтерии 3.0, УНФ 1.6, ERP 2 (КА 2 и УТ 11)

----------


## Fltr

> Архив поврежден, перезалейте пж.


Все качается и извлекается из архива нормально, пароль на архив -1.
Возможно следует обновить архиватор.

----------


## Btt91

> Все качается и извлекается из архива нормально, пароль на архив -1.
> Возможно следует обновить архиватор.


можешь залить свою ссылку, тут не получается скачать

----------


## Fltr

> можешь залить свою ссылку, тут не получается скачать


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BZHN/7zbhewJkD

----------

gurskij (13.03.2020), KeshaF (10.03.2020), mikagi (10.03.2020), pony95 (18.03.2020), progbuh (10.03.2020), shamanbys (03.01.2021), SLK01 (10.03.2020), Svetlana_K (10.03.2020), tak_tak777 (15.03.2020), Ukei (10.03.2020), Veronika123 (16.03.2020), XmakcX (10.03.2020), ZapMos (13.03.2020), Катарина82 (23.03.2020), СветаОнила (22.03.2020)

----------


## Btt91

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BZHN/7zbhewJkD


спасибо всем

----------

AnatoliyD (20.03.2020)

----------


## Ajuice

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/1040969/
или
https://infostart.ru/public/1023045/

----------


## Kirilg

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать Уведомление о переходе на электронные трудовые книжки, или другую похожую обработку.
https://infostart.ru/public/1189225/

----------


## RedCat77

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/552368/
https://infostart.ru/public/374202/
Нужны последние версии
СПС

----------


## LiCall

> Должна быть на сайте диадока. Позвоните в их поддержку, если сами не можете на найти.


Информация неверная, в открытом доступе модуля нет, тех поддержка отправляет к менеджерам. 

Прошу поделиться модулем диадока Версия для платформы 1С 8.2 и 8.3 - Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0, ред. 2.0.66 (2.0.66.73 и выше)
Сайт контура пишет, что актуальная версия модуля — 5.33.11

Спасибо.

----------


## gea81

> Информация неверная, в открытом доступе модуля нет, тех поддержка отправляет к менеджерам. 
> 
> Прошу поделиться модулем диадока Версия для платформы 1С 8.2 и 8.3 - Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0, ред. 2.0.66 (2.0.66.73 и выше)
> Сайт контура пишет, что актуальная версия модуля — 5.33.11
> 
> Спасибо.


Вот https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FvxH%2FRkYAZ4yLB

----------

666Rebel666 (12.03.2020), AnatoliyD (20.03.2020), Fltr (12.03.2020), LiCall (12.03.2020), mikagi (09.04.2020), natik_82 (12.03.2020), pony95 (18.03.2020), Svetlana_K (12.03.2020), tak_tak777 (15.03.2020), Ukei (12.03.2020), VeraNiko (13.03.2020), ZapMos (13.03.2020)

----------


## smolen1

Добрый всем день! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/782730/ - Проверка адресов сотрудников (физ.лица по прописке) по Адресному классификатору (КЛАДР) в 1С: УПП 3.1 в ЗУП 2.5

Может быть есть у кого то аналог по обработке адресов у физ.лиц. надо для обычных форм (типа УПП)

----------


## smolen1

Добрый всем день! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/782730/ - Проверка адресов сотрудников (физ.лица по прописке) по Адресному классификатору (КЛАДР) в 1С: УПП 3.1 в ЗУП 2.5

Может быть есть у кого то аналог по обработке адресов у физ.лиц. надо для обычных форм (типа УПП)

----------


## Grobik

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста с
Использование расширения конфигурации в УТ 11. Поиск карты лояльности по телефону или фамилии
https://infostart.ru/public/589074/
Или - Настройка поиска карты лояльности по ФИО и телефону в РМК УТ 11.3
https://infostart.ru/public/591261/
Или  - Возможность поиска дисконтной карты по номеру телефона / ФИО для УТ 11.4.x
https://infostart.ru/public/1129883/

----------


## alex601

Помогите скачать!
https://infostart.ru/public/1112903/
Аналоги номенклатуры для Розница 2.2, Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей [Расширение]
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/16731/?

----------


## aleksad

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать - https://infostart.ru/public/345216/
Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## aleksad

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать - https://infostart.ru/public/345216/
Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## t15-y

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/893474/

----------


## Artbuh

Добрый день!
Поделитесь у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1195119/

Огромное спасибо за ранее!

----------


## gnusmedved

Здравствуйте! 
Можете поделиться обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/531472/

----------


## Serg1987

Добрый день!
скачайте плиз https://infostart.ru/public/567208/

----------


## Вааася

Добрый день.
поделитесь. пожалуйста: https://infostart.ru/public/616397/    или аналогом. желательно для обычных форм. Спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> скачайте плиз https://infostart.ru/public/567208/


https://yadi.sk/d/SgCREMvCz2GfiA

----------

Agemaz (17.03.2020), bboy2008 (17.03.2020), bentim (20.03.2020), dj-eva (18.03.2020), eesyb (19.03.2020), Fltr (17.03.2020), inems (17.03.2020), mpss09 (18.03.2020), pony95 (18.03.2020), progbuh (17.03.2020), Svetlana_K (18.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (17.03.2020), VeraNiko (19.03.2020), XmakcX (17.03.2020), ZapMos (20.03.2020), СветаОнила (22.03.2020)

----------


## flab_r

> спасибо брат


можно повторить , срок хранения файла закончился 
Заранее спасибо ! но если там только инструкция то не надо выкладывать)

----------


## shura2000

Можно такой скачать? https://infostart.ru/public/723998/ 
shura2000@lenta.ru

----------


## shura2000

Еще отсюда https://infostart.ru/public/930204

----------


## Xoverd

Добрый день. Помогите скачать Справка о доходах за выбранный период (по месяцам) из справочника Сотрудники (ЗУП 3.1, КА 2.4, ERP 2.4) 
http://infostart.gubaidullin.ru/public/1159866/

----------


## Maxximilisan

Поделитесь пожалуйста, все ссылки битые

----------


## GetNight

Добрый день! скачайте пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/620183
https://infostart.ru/public/678172
спасибо!

----------


## Maxximilisan

консоль запросов для уф универсальная 8.3.7.3
Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## GetNight

Вы имеете в виду вот эту? На неё актуальная версия, вроде, 3.7.6

----------


## GetNight

Вы имеете в виду вот эту https://infostart.ru/public/835718 ?
На неё актуальная версия, вроде, 3.7.6

----------


## Maxximilisan

https://infostart.ru/public/335504/
есть ли у кого-то вот такая?

----------


## Masik777

> https://infostart.ru/public/335504/
> есть ли у кого-то вот такая?


Держите. https://yadi.sk/d/ClHHKbwTsZnwBg
Я этой работаю. Тож норм https://yadi.sk/d/Yv_HyJ9bwiQnBw

----------

AnatoliyD (20.03.2020), bentim (20.03.2020), gurskij (19.05.2020), guzai (26.03.2020), mikagi (09.04.2020), pony95 (21.03.2020), region86 (06.04.2020), Svetlana_K (20.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (20.03.2020), ZapMos (20.03.2020), Маруся18 (07.04.2020)

----------


## Maxximilisan

Спасибо тебе, попробую обе

----------


## Masik777

> Спасибо тебе, попробую обе


ну еще эту попробуй. Тут как говорят у кого какой вкус)) Для УФ https://yadi.sk/d/ffW5lWD-hMB9Aw

----------

AnatoliyD (20.03.2020), mikagi (09.04.2020), pony95 (21.03.2020), Svetlana_K (20.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (20.03.2020), ZapMos (20.03.2020)

----------


## lushka

> ну еще эту попробуй. Тут как говорят у кого какой вкус)) Для УФ https://yadi.sk/d/ffW5lWD-hMB9Aw


https://infostart.ru/public/1128758/ А такой нет? 
или лучше https://infostart.ru/public/1115524/

----------

pony95 (21.03.2020), Svetlana_K (20.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), ZapMos (20.03.2020)

----------


## nipaahnip

тут уже просили может у кого появилась.
https://infostart.ru/public/720393/

----------


## Masik777

> https://infostart.ru/public/1128758/ А такой нет? 
> или лучше https://infostart.ru/public/1115524/


Тогда уж лучше эту. Типа выше рейтинг и скачиваний)) 
https://yadi.sk/d/p0ueabPMz9gkUg
А https://infostart.ru/public/1115524/ немного позже. Смотря что Вам нужно. Если Сложные, то я ссылку кинул. Если не сложные - то их куча. Вот немного https://yadi.sk/d/ciy42n3B-P5jnw

----------

AnatoliyD (20.03.2020), garipova (20.03.2020), gurskij (19.05.2020), kosmos_live (21.03.2020), lushka (20.03.2020), mikagi (09.04.2020), natik_82 (20.03.2020), pony95 (21.03.2020), Sinistermirk (24.03.2020), Svetlana_K (20.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (20.03.2020), ZapMos (20.03.2020), Маруся18 (07.04.2020)

----------


## lara_m16

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/660101/

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/660101/


Просьба женщины - закон для мужчины.)) https://yadi.sk/d/3qfRgKMfebPe-Q
И еще эти попробуйте https://yadi.sk/d/IQe1keO3GXvrwQ
Вот, по моему, новее https://yadi.sk/d/I-jZNIWjZ_0XUg

----------

Agemaz (20.03.2020), AnatoliyD (20.03.2020), art31 (21.03.2020), garipova (20.03.2020), Katerina_777 (24.03.2020), natik_82 (20.03.2020), pony95 (21.03.2020), region86 (06.04.2020), Sinistermirk (24.03.2020), Svetlana_K (20.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (20.03.2020), VeraNiko (23.03.2020), ZapMos (20.03.2020), СветаОнила (22.03.2020)

----------


## al_kon

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой: Заполнение ТЧ документа "Инвентаризация товаров на складе" по счетам МЦ.02, МЦ.03 и МЦ.04 по МОЛ для БП 2.0 - https://infostart.ru/public/884600/ . Интересует именно "*для БП 2.0*".

----------


## RedCat77

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/301872/

----------


## lushka

> Смотря что Вам нужно.


Нужно выдернуть реальный СКД-шный запрос из ЗУПа )))

----------


## Maxximilisan

а вот такой консоли запросов случайно нет?
https://infostart.ru/public/835718/

----------


## Arch74

> а вот такой консоли запросов случайно нет?
> https://infostart.ru/public/835718/


https://dropmefiles.com/X1fIz

----------

AnatoliyD (20.03.2020), asdfkka (25.03.2020), DFinteX (21.03.2020), eesyb (23.03.2020), kosmos_live (20.03.2020), pony95 (21.03.2020), Svetlana_K (24.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (20.03.2020), VeraNiko (23.03.2020), ZapMos (20.03.2020)

----------


## Maxximilisan

Спасибо большое!

----------


## MArfa_63

Добрый день , помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/632743/ . Спасибо!

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста.
https://infostart.ru/public/959162/
Конструктор показателей баланса. Расширение для Бухгалтерии 3.0

----------


## Katerina_B

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/21555/
Благодарю

----------


## Masik777

> https://infostart.ru/public/1128758/ А такой нет? 
> или лучше https://infostart.ru/public/1115524/


Как обещал - 1128758  это улучшенная 1115524 .https://yadi.sk/d/dPzU1iXb5RD5wg

----------

AnatoliyD (25.03.2020), Ankiss (04.04.2020), Arch74 (22.03.2020), bentim (23.03.2020), garipova (21.03.2020), gurskij (19.05.2020), guzai (26.03.2020), inems (20.03.2020), Katerina_777 (24.03.2020), kosmos_live (21.03.2020), lushka (06.04.2020), MetaFrame (25.03.2020), natik_82 (23.03.2020), Odavid (21.03.2020), pony95 (21.03.2020), popenko (20.03.2020), progbuh (21.03.2020), Svetlana_K (24.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (21.03.2020), VeraNiko (23.03.2020), Veta K (31.03.2020), VUN (21.03.2020), ZapMos (20.03.2020), _kr0t_ (20.03.2020), Маруся18 (07.04.2020)

----------


## AlexeyBobkov

Друзья, всем привет!
Может есть у кого
https://infostart.ru/public/172868
Внешняя компонента для создания снимков экрана

----------


## Masik777

> Друзья, всем привет!
> Может есть у кого
> https://infostart.ru/public/172868
> Внешняя компонента для создания снимков экрана


https://yadi.sk/d/7nghkBpxDCLlAA

----------

AlexeyBobkov (22.03.2020), AnatoliyD (25.03.2020), garipova (21.03.2020), Kaniman (23.03.2020), natik_82 (24.03.2020), pony95 (21.03.2020), progbuh (21.03.2020), Svetlana_K (24.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (21.03.2020), ZapMos (30.03.2020), Маруся18 (07.04.2020)

----------


## kosmos_live

Добрый день
будьте добры, поделитесь примера взаимодействия в viber

----------


## art31

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Валовая прибыль (1С: Розница 2.2) Управляемые формы https://infostart.ru/public/604264/ Если у кого есть, пожалуйста поделитесь.

----------


## Odavid

> Просьба....
> Вот, по моему, новее https://yadi.sk/d/I-jZNIWjZ_0XUg


Абсолютно одинаковые.

----------

Svetlana_K (24.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020)

----------


## Odavid

> "Лучшая_Консоль" https://dropmefiles.com/X1fIz


Требуется жесткий режим совместимости, далеко не лучший вариант, увы.

----------


## kosmos_live

> Требуется жесткий режим совместимости, далеко не лучший вариант, увы.


что по рекомендуете ?
ИР лучше?

----------


## AlexeyBobkov

Крутяк!!! Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## CzaRus

Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать с инфостарта https://infostart.ru/public/1114950/ 
Ценник для Розницы 2.2 с двумя типами цен. Заранее спасибо! Почта dragon26rus@mail.ru

----------


## john2020

Обработка: https://infostart.ru/public/509628/     - нужна версии 6.4.2.5 и посвежее
и выслать на sm1leangelrichman@gmail.com
еще раз большое спасибо!

----------


## john2020

Обработка: https://infostart.ru/public/509628/     - нужна версии 6.4.2.5 и посвежее
и выслать на sm1leangelrichman@gmail.com
еще раз большое спасибо!

----------


## prival

> Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать с инфостарта https://infostart.ru/public/1114950/ 
> Ценник для Розницы 2.2 с двумя типами цен. Заранее спасибо! Почта dragon26rus@mail.ru


у меня проще, зато красившее и функциональности больше
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1XC...jYS_MIxJLaDdac

----------

AnatoliyD (25.03.2020), CzaRus (25.12.2020), direktor88 (02.04.2020), JOker180180 (27.03.2020), Kaniman (24.03.2020), MichaelIII (12.04.2020), Svetlana_K (24.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), ZapMos (30.03.2020)

----------


## prival

> Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать с инфостарта https://infostart.ru/public/1114950/ 
> Ценник для Розницы 2.2 с двумя типами цен. Заранее спасибо! Почта dragon26rus@mail.ru


у меня проще, зато красившее и функциональности больше
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1XC...jYS_MIxJLaDdac

----------

AnatoliyD (25.03.2020), bentim (26.03.2020), CzaRus (24.03.2020), garipova (24.03.2020), MichaelIII (12.04.2020), natik_82 (24.03.2020), pony95 (05.04.2020), Svetlana_K (24.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), ttt_misha (24.03.2020), Ukei (25.03.2020), ZapMos (02.04.2020)

----------


## ttt_misha

но у меня не хочет печатать. Пишет, что страна производитель не найдена (но мне и не нужно)

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Может есть у кого-нибудь внешняя печатная форма "Приказ об увольнении(Т-8)" для ЗУП 3.1 , очень нужна.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день! Может есть у кого-нибудь внешняя печатная форма "Приказ об увольнении(Т-8)" для ЗУП 3.1 , очень нужна.


https://dropmefiles.com/12pBC

----------

garipova (27.03.2020), Kaniman (24.03.2020), natik_82 (25.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (25.03.2020), ZapMos (30.03.2020)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пожалуйста с
https://infostart.ru/public/591897/

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день!
Может у кого-то есть ВПФ Торг-2 https://infostart.ru/public/300164/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день!
Может у кого-то есть ВПФ Торг-2 https://infostart.ru/public/300164/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Может у кого-то есть ВПФ Торг-2 https://infostart.ru/public/300164/
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста!


для Розница https://yadi.sk/d/AKmksfggBufcpg  и эта ( не смотрел для какой конфы) https://yadi.sk/d/yRiW00PnP8jOpw

----------

AnatoliyD (27.03.2020), dimvik (27.03.2020), direktor88 (02.04.2020), garipova (27.03.2020), Kobra206 (27.03.2020), natik_82 (27.03.2020), Svetlana_K (09.04.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (28.03.2020), ZapMos (30.03.2020), Маруся18 (07.04.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Может у кого-то есть ВПФ Торг-2 https://infostart.ru/public/300164/
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста!


для Розница https://yadi.sk/d/AKmksfggBufcpg  и эта ( не смотрел для какой конфы) https://yadi.sk/d/yRiW00PnP8jOpw

----------

AnatoliyD (27.03.2020), Kobra206 (27.03.2020), natik_82 (30.03.2020), pony95 (05.04.2020), Svetlana_K (14.04.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (28.03.2020)

----------


## 2509kra

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hxm/5mdZb8f7Z ТОРГ-2 для УТ 10-3

----------


## Nickolauzz

Добрый вечер!

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/915609/

----------


## first_may

> Добрый вечер.
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста с
> https://infostart.ru/public/591897/


Нет ни у кого этой обработки?

----------


## prival

на ценнике должна быть указана следующая информация:
- наименование организации продавца товаров или услуг (ИП или ООО)
- наименование продукт продажи
- его артикул или размерная сетка (если таковая присутствует)
- цена продукта
- валюта расчета
- страна производитель
- дата актуализации ценника
- подпись ответственного лица
ценник (прейскурант для развозной, разносной торговли) должен быть заверен синей печатью продавца товаров или услуг

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый вечер!
> 
> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/915609/


Акт списания затрат ТМЦ для БП 3.0
Адаптированы к релизу Бухни 3.0.76.67

https://dropmefiles.com/HZC8E

----------

666Rebel666 (30.03.2020), Ankiss (04.04.2020), bentim (01.04.2020), Fltr (30.03.2020), garipova (02.04.2020), ikalichkin (30.03.2020), natik_82 (30.03.2020), pony95 (05.04.2020), seaeagle (30.03.2020), tak_tak777 (31.03.2020), Ukei (31.03.2020), ZapMos (30.03.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Дубль

----------


## wazyp

Добрый день,

Может у кого есть обработка заполнения данных по контрагенту на основании ИНН? для Управления торговлей.

Текущая конфигурация: 1С:Управление торговлей (11.4.5.41) (подписки ПРОФ или 1С Контрагент - нет)

----------


## wazyp

Добрый день,

Может у кого есть обработка заполнения данных по контрагенту на основании ИНН? для Управления торговлей.

Текущая конфигурация: 1С:Управление торговлей (11.4.5.41) (подписки ПРОФ или 1С Контрагент - нет)

----------


## Mephistofel201

https://infostart.ru/public/1066240/ 

Помогите найти. Спасибо

----------


## Mephistofel201

https://infostart.ru/public/1066240/ 

Помогите найти. Спасибо

----------


## w0r0n

Прошу помощи с
https://infostart.ru/public/1135833/
или аналогом.

Спасибо.

----------


## Meest

Возможно у кого есть вот это
https://infostart.ru/public/116036/
Буду благодарен за помощь

----------


## Meest

Возможно у кого есть вот это
https://infostart.ru/public/116036/
Буду благодарен за помощь

----------


## 4AuHuK

*Дополнительное Соглашение* для документа Кадровый перевод для ЗУП=3.1.13.146
Кому нужно берите (текст можно поменять под себя):

https://dropmefiles.com/COmD3

----------

garipova (02.04.2020), inems (02.04.2020), Kaniman (06.04.2020), Lantra (03.04.2020), logdog (10.04.2020), lushka (06.04.2020), MetaFrame (03.04.2020), pony95 (05.04.2020), progbuh (06.04.2020), SergAl (06.04.2020), Ukei (02.04.2020), ZapMos (06.04.2020), Zema49 (03.04.2020), Маруся18 (07.04.2020), СветаОнила (09.04.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Блин, опять дубль. Как от них избавиться? Может кто подскажет?:)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Блин, опять дубль. Как от них избавиться? Может кто подскажет?:)


Использовать кнопку [*Расширенный режим*]

----------

4AuHuK (03.04.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Использовать кнопку [*Расширенный режим*]


Спасибо! Будем пробовать.

----------


## Arhiholy

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/837884/ , http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/787282/ ,http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/991824/


Добрый день, а их можно скачать?

----------


## Arhiholy

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/837884/ , http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/787282/ ,http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/991824/


Добрый день, а их можно скачать?

----------


## AHelen

Ребят, помогите, кому не сложно, может завалялось у кого-нибудь :) готовлюсь к сдаче Специалиста-консультанта по ЗУП https://infostart.ru/public/1153024/. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## darminov

> Ребят, помогите, кому не сложно, может завалялось у кого-нибудь :) готовлюсь к сдаче Специалиста-консультанта по ЗУП https://infostart.ru/public/1153024/. Заранее спасибо!


или например вот этот https://infostart.ru/public/1198015/

----------

Svetlana_K (17.04.2020), Елена С.А. (06.04.2020)

----------


## darminov

> Ребят, помогите, кому не сложно, может завалялось у кого-нибудь :) готовлюсь к сдаче Специалиста-консультанта по ЗУП https://infostart.ru/public/1153024/. Заранее спасибо!


или например вот этот https://infostart.ru/public/1198015/

----------


## SergAl

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HQUC/7LegN67ze


После обновления ЗУП 3.1 перестала работать справка о ЗП по месяцам. Помогите скачать рабочую http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/939755/ или поделитесь у кого работают на релизе Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.8.137). Спасибо.
Обновите пожалуйста.

----------


## BAleks

Всем привет ищу обработку мтс коммуникатор https://infostart.ru/public/534818/

----------


## Salmanova

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать Загрузка из Excel в отчет о розничных продажах Бух 2.0 https://infostart.ru/public/788120/

----------


## Powel

Всем доброго дня. Хоть эта тема и не для этого, но тем не менее, может у кого-то есть возможность выложить для ЗУП 3.1



> На странице программы на сайте (см. раздел "Дополнительные материалы" внизу страницы программы) опубликовано расширение для формирования реестра сотрудников 65 лет и старше для ФСС, в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 01.04.2020 № 402.

----------


## Fltr

> Всем доброго дня. Хоть эта тема и не для этого, но тем не менее, может у кого-то есть возможность выложить для ЗУП 3.1


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Jhy/3jLsdCHgU

----------

evg_ptz (08.04.2020), Natella24 (14.04.2020), natik_82 (14.04.2020), Powel (08.04.2020), Svetlana_K (09.04.2020), tak_tak777 (14.04.2020), Ukei (08.04.2020), VeraNiko (09.04.2020), ZapMos (12.04.2020), Катарина82 (08.04.2020)

----------


## lexsl

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Копирование настроек формы элемента справочника "Номенклатура". КА 2.4, ERP, УТ 11. https://infostart.ru/public/1122657/
Благодарю!

----------


## De_marco

Всем привет. 
Помогите скачать, пожалуста: 
https://infostart.ru/public/204410/
Это отчет по просроченной дебиторке для УТ 10.3

----------


## evg_ptz

Все привет. 
Помогите скачать расширение для "1С:ЗУП 8" (ред. 3): расширение для формирования необходимых документов по переводу работников на удаленку.
Спасибо.

----------


## evg_ptz

Все привет. 
Помогите скачать расширение для "1С:ЗУП 8" (ред. 3): расширение для формирования необходимых документов по переводу работников на удаленку.
Спасибо.

----------


## darminov

> Все привет. 
> Помогите скачать расширение для "1С:ЗУП 8" (ред. 3): расширение для формирования необходимых документов по переводу работников на удаленку.
> Спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/U9ujw

----------

Ajuice (16.04.2020), evg_ptz (08.04.2020), inems (08.04.2020), Kaniman (09.04.2020), Merlin1975 (08.04.2020), natik_82 (14.04.2020), pony95 (09.04.2020), Svetlana_K (09.04.2020), tak_tak777 (14.04.2020), Ukei (08.04.2020), ZapMos (12.04.2020), СветаОнила (09.04.2020)

----------


## plodder

Добрый день.

Есть ли тут модуль Диадок для 1С Бухгалтерии 8.3?

----------


## Merlin1975

> https://dropmefiles.com/U9ujw


У меня пишет "Невозможно установить монопольную блокировку из-за активной транзакции"...

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработками

Печатная форма НМА-1 для УПП https://infostart.ru/public/141566/
Инвентаризация РБП (ИНВ-11)    https://infostart.ru/public/64249/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста с обработками
> 
> Инвентаризация РБП (ИНВ-11)    https://infostart.ru/public/64249/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5ET1/4svwGbuuT

----------

666Rebel666 (09.04.2020), first_may (09.04.2020), natik_82 (14.04.2020), pony95 (22.04.2020), Svetlana_K (09.04.2020), tak_tak777 (14.04.2020), Ukei (09.04.2020), ZapMos (12.04.2020)

----------


## first_may

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5ET1/4svwGbuuT


этой нет случаной
Печатная форма НМА-1 для УПП https://infostart.ru/public/141566/

----------

ZapMos (21.04.2020)

----------


## first_may

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5ET1/4svwGbuuT


этой нет случаной
Печатная форма НМА-1 для УПП https://infostart.ru/public/141566/

----------


## lazarsr

> https://dropmefiles.com/X1fIz


А повторить можно?

----------


## ramis333

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/906323/

----------


## ramis333

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/906323/

----------


## sergey_irk

присоединяюсь, нужна именно последняя 3.0.4.4

----------


## sergey_irk

> Помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/
> файл ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.4
> Заранее благодарен





> присоединяюсь, нужна именно последняя 3.0.4.4


присоединяюсь, нужна именно последняя 3.0.4.4

----------


## first_may

> присоединяюсь, нужна именно последняя 3.0.4.4


У меня никакой нет, но если все просят 3.0.4.4, то я бы тоже не отказался.

----------


## first_may

Может у кого то есть
https://infostart.ru/public/1044249/
https://infostart.ru/public/803064/

или что то подобное?

----------


## flab_r

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/726727/
Заранее спасибо ! или напишите в личку с предложением ...

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет у кого есть обработка https://infostart.ru/public/412862/

----------


## Vova86

помогу скачать обработки с инфостарта, почта для связи tempdata2018@yandex.ru

----------


## Vova86

помогу скачать обработки с инфостарта, почта для связи tempdata2018@yandex.ru

----------


## Amaralez

Привет! А можешь выложить на другой обменник? Облако или яндекс

----------


## RSSSL

Добрый день, помогите скачать  https://infostart.ru/public/1014585/

----------


## Natella24

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Jhy/3jLsdCHgU


Здравствуйте! А есть новая версия 1.0.0.18 от 13.04.20?

----------

Ajuice (16.04.2020), Svetlana_K (14.04.2020), tak_tak777 (14.04.2020), ZapMos (21.04.2020)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте! А есть новая версия 1.0.0.18 от 13.04.20?


Реестр сотрудников старше 65 лет для ФСС (ЗУП3.1):
1.0.0.18

----------

666Rebel666 (14.04.2020), Alekta (16.04.2020), dmitrybondarev (16.04.2020), evg_ptz (14.04.2020), MichaelIII (14.04.2020), Natella24 (14.04.2020), natik_82 (17.04.2020), Powel (15.04.2020), rnf70 (15.04.2020), Svetlana_K (14.04.2020), tak_tak777 (14.04.2020), Ukei (20.04.2020), ZapMos (21.04.2020), Маруся18 (22.04.2020)

----------


## Amaralez

Ребята, привет!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать! Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.

https://infostart.ru/public/1214795/

----------


## Amaralez

Ребята, привет!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать! Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.

https://infostart.ru/public/1214795/

----------

darminov (14.04.2020)

----------


## alexwind

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать!

http://igorvoloshin.ru/public/1208347/

Спасибо.

----------


## korion12

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1193369/ 

Спасибо))

----------


## NikSHMEL

Добрый день!
Если у кого-то есть возможность, поделитесь, пожалуйста, внешней обработкой по РСВ, входящей в состав обновления ЗУП 2.5.149.4 КОРП. Спасибо.

----------


## dracaryson

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/347125/

----------


## Alex1250

Спасибо

----------


## serg6543

Доброе/ый всем всем утро/день.
Не может ли кто поделиться обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/864473/

Версия желательно под УТ...хоть 11.1, хоть 11.4. Переделаю сам, но все требования переписывать не очень хочется из обработки Сбис.
Благодарю.

----------


## SPARTANIC

не осталось актуальных ссылок.

----------


## AggroApple

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/1063512/

----------


## хахатушка

Добрый день! не подскажите есть у кого-нибудь Обработка загрузки реестра из Сбербанка?

----------


## pk.MIXER

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Подскажите, есть у кого-нибудь диадок для обычных форм, желательно не самый древний...?

----------


## Alekta

Здравствуйте. Если есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/248458/, выложите, пожалуйста.
Или любой другой пример работающей внешней печ. формы с предварительным диалоговым окном для УФ.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/347125/


*347125.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

Ankiss (17.04.2020), natik_82 (17.04.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> *347125.rar*,  *зеркало*


Обе ссылки "битые", архивы не извлекаются.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Обе ссылки "битые", архивы не извлекаются.


Так это архив и в сборнике битый

----------


## raidn12

Добрый день.
помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1055007

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож с 
https://infostart.ru/public/794236/

----------


## nikoros52

Здравствуйте! Есть ли возможность скачать эту обработку??? https://infostart.ru/public/119941/

----------


## Ukei

> Обе ссылки "битые", архивы не извлекаются.


 - Скиньте мне архив в личку, плиз, посмотрю.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> - Скиньте мне архив в личку, плиз, посмотрю.


ССЫЛКА на битый архив из коллекции ИНФОСТАРТ

----------

Ukei (20.04.2020)

----------


## bercut0077

Привет нужна помощь в платном 
скачивании

----------


## Natella24

Здравствуйте!
Есть  ли у кого-нибудь *отправка реестров на период с 20 по 30 апреля* в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 16.04.2020 № 517 новая версия *1.0.1.20* для ЗУП 3.1?

----------


## Катарина82

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3dwW/4hzYf4wgs

----------


## Катарина82

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/571J/2VXQsQndC

----------

eesyb (07.05.2020), seaeagle (20.04.2020), Svetlana_K (22.04.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), Ukei (20.04.2020), VeraNiko (30.04.2020), ZapMos (21.04.2020)

----------


## Катарина82

> Здравствуйте!
> Есть  ли у кого-нибудь *отправка реестров на период с 20 по 30 апреля* в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 16.04.2020 № 517 новая версия *1.0.1.20* для ЗУП 3.1?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/571J/2VXQsQndC

----------

666Rebel666 (20.04.2020), dmitrybondarev (20.04.2020), inems (20.04.2020), Natella24 (20.04.2020), natik_82 (26.04.2020), pony95 (22.04.2020), Svetlana_K (22.04.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), Ukei (20.04.2020), VeraNiko (30.04.2020), ZapMos (21.04.2020), Маруся18 (22.04.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Есть ли возможность скачать эту обработку??? https://infostart.ru/public/119941/


https://yadi.sk/d/Qt8eVAL38KIUPw

----------

alex_phantom (21.04.2020), direktor88 (29.04.2020), natik_82 (26.04.2020), pony95 (22.04.2020), SLK01 (21.04.2020), Svetlana_K (22.04.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), Ukei (20.04.2020), ZapMos (21.04.2020)

----------


## Ukei

> ССЫЛКА на битый архив из коллекции ИНФОСТАРТ


 - Да, к сожалению оно везде битое. (( Что ж, будем искать.

----------


## lyudmila07

доброго дня
есть ли у кого-то регламентированный отчет "Авансы на имущество"  1кв 2020?
https://infostart.ru/public/1030632/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Счет на оплату с QR code Сбербанка
716371

----------

armelias (20.04.2020), direktor88 (29.04.2020), inems (21.04.2020), MichaelIII (21.04.2020), Svetlana_K (22.04.2020), Ukei (26.04.2020), ZapMos (21.04.2020)

----------


## armelias

Здравствуйте. Ищу вот такую обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1076721/

----------


## Александр Alex

День добрый. Будьте добры https://infostart.ru/public/550941/

----------


## RedCat77

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/551205/
Желательно полный комплект
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Nov53rus

Помогите  очень нужна такая вот обработка или что то похожее, заранее спасибо ! https://infostart.ru/public/1151238/

----------


## Nov53rus

Добрый день форумчане ! 

Нужна такая вот обработка помогите https://infostart.ru/public/1151238/   -  Печать двойных (старая/новая цена) ценников в 1С:Розница 2.2

Огромное спасибо кто выручит, не могу от туда скачать !

----------


## tamatama

Здравствуйте.
Может есть у кого Форма расчета по страховым взносам за 1 кв. 2020 г. для ЗУП 2.5 (https://infostart.ru/public/1224939/).

----------


## SilverHawk

Добрый день!

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1110711/

Спасибо.

----------


## Nov53rus

Добрый день форумчане !

Нужна такая вот обработка помогите скачать  https://infostart.ru/public/1151238/ - Печать двойных (старая/новая цена) ценников в 1С:Розница 2.2.

Огромное спасибо кто выручит, не могу от туда скачать ! Почта houm.box53@gmail.com ! Спасибо !

----------


## Kramerknight

Доброго времени суток! Если есть у кого нибудь возможность помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/556872/, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ! моя почта kramerbishop@mail.ru

----------


## Dickland

Добрый день!

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1193953/
Dickland@mail.ru

----------


## vikantib

Добрый день. Имеется у кого-нибудь обработка Регистрация изменений для обмена с отбором по дате. Нужна для обычного приложения.

----------


## balazko

Добрый день. Имеется ли у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1192067/

----------


## Ugolnikovmikha

Здравствуйте. Необходим отчет https://infostart.ru/public/951686/

----------


## Special One

Добрый день.

у кого есть обработка https://infostart.ru/public/81861/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> 
> у кого есть обработка https://infostart.ru/public/81861/


https://yadi.sk/d/yaHXDdT2iNy1qg

----------

natik_82 (26.04.2020), Svetlana_K (29.04.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), Ukei (26.04.2020), ZapMos (28.04.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> 
> у кого есть обработка https://infostart.ru/public/81861/


https://yadi.sk/d/yaHXDdT2iNy1qg

----------

guzai (14.05.2020), natik_82 (26.04.2020), pony95 (11.05.2020), Svetlana_K (30.04.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), Ukei (26.04.2020), XmakcX (29.04.2020), ZapMos (28.04.2020)

----------


## Special One

там только текстовый файл

----------


## 666Rebel666

> там только текстовый файл


81861

----------

Kaniman (25.04.2020), MetaFrame (27.04.2020), MichaelIII (26.04.2020), popenko (27.04.2020), rorist (26.04.2020), SergAl (27.04.2020), SLK01 (26.04.2020), Special One (25.04.2020), Svetlana_K (29.04.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), ZapMos (28.04.2020)

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день!
Может кто-нибудь поделиться отчетом "Авансы на имущество" 1кв 2020?
https://infostart.ru/public/1030632/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Smertch

Добрый день!
Может кто-нибудь поделиться обработкой?
https://infostart.ru/public/534301
Заранее спасибо

----------


## ssbt

https://turb.to/v8ew1tzq4nry.html
от нашел у себя может будет работать не проверял

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать или поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1151136/
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать или поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1151136/
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## john777

> Может кто сможет помочь с 
> Универсальный монитор лицензий 1С
> https://infostart.ru/public/876329/
> 
> Буду очень признателен


Присоединяюсь к просьбе... Очень нужна...

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Сообщение от ZapMos
> 
> 
> Может кто сможет помочь с 
> Универсальный монитор лицензий 1С
> https://infostart.ru/public/876329/
> 
> Буду очень признателен
> 
> ...


Есть немного другие:
https://dropmefiles.com/NcsKG

А можно воспользоваться и сторонней программой *LicDataViewer* (от Жаконды):
https://jakondo.ru/licdataviewer-pro...senzii-1s-lic/

----------

Ankiss (01.05.2020), darminov (30.04.2020), eesyb (07.05.2020), ikalichkin (30.04.2020), inems (30.04.2020), john777 (01.05.2020), Kaniman (30.04.2020), MichaelIII (03.05.2020), RedCat77 (04.05.2020), Sinistermirk (12.05.2020), SLK01 (30.04.2020), Svetlana_K (30.04.2020), ZapMos (08.05.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Может кому пригодится (кто еще по-прежнему работает в *ЗУП ред.2.5*) новый РСВ 2020
https://infostart.ru/public/1224939/

https://dropmefiles.com/LEfJl

----------

Ankiss (01.05.2020), eesyb (07.05.2020), Fltr (01.05.2020), MichaelIII (03.05.2020), Svetlana_K (09.05.2020), Ukei (03.05.2020), ZapMos (08.05.2020)

----------


## bulatr

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать или поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/122546/
Очистка базы SQL для 8.1
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## bulatr

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L5uA/P21jGFLzi


Большое, большое человеческое спасибо!

----------

gurskij (19.05.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020)

----------


## bulatr

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L5uA/P21jGFLzi


Блин, она оказалась для 8.3, можно для 8.1?

----------

Svetlana_K (09.05.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), ZapMos (08.05.2020)

----------


## bulatr

Еще раз Спасибо.
Для тех кому нужен, конвертер https://github.com/volodkindv/epf_82_to_81
Проверено, работает, только имена операторов нужно заменить.

----------

ikalichkin (02.05.2020), ZapMos (08.05.2020)

----------


## serg6543

Здравствуйте.
Просьба поделиться/ помочь с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1152557/
Благодарю.

----------


## serg6543

Здравствуйте.
Просьба поделиться/ помочь с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/864473/
Благодарю.

----------


## JOker180180

Здравствуйте, очень нужна https://infostart.ru/public/1172383/  или что-либо что может решить проблему расчета себестоимости в ут 11.4 с отрицательными остатками
Спасибо

----------


## karaim

> Diadoc1C_5_30_05.epf
> https://dropmefiles.com/757305


прошу поделиться ссылкой в ПМ, по ссылке выше файл уже недоступен.

Заранее премного благодарен! (данная обработка не как не лицензируется?)

----------


## Катарина82

Здравствуйте.
Просьба поделиться/ помочь с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1228487/
Благодарю.!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## OlgaVlas

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/937068/
Буду благодарна!

----------


## OlgaVlas

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/937068/
Буду благодарна!

----------


## sor.vesna

Здравствуйте.
Просьба помочь скачать обработку Ведомости выдачи расчетных листков для программы "Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0" https://infostart.ru/public/805518/
Благодарю.

----------


## sor.vesna

Здравствуйте.
Просьба помочь скачать обработку Ведомости выдачи расчетных листков для программы "Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0" https://infostart.ru/public/805518/
Благодарю.

----------


## TrueMage

Добрый день!
Выложите, пожалуйста, еще раз быстрый поиск и удаление дублей https://infostart.ru/public/127859/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день!
> Выложите, пожалуйста, еще раз быстрый поиск и удаление дублей https://infostart.ru/public/127859/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/qyS5P

----------

Ankiss (10.05.2020), garipova (07.05.2020), gurskij (19.05.2020), guzai (14.05.2020), Kaniman (07.05.2020), klad7777777 (10.05.2020), natik_82 (13.05.2020), pony95 (11.05.2020), sewell (11.05.2020), SLK01 (11.05.2020), Svetlana_K (09.05.2020), t15-y (06.05.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), TrueMage (06.05.2020), Ukei (13.05.2020), ZapMos (08.05.2020), Алёныч (22.08.2021), СветаОнила (07.05.2020)

----------


## Analitik298

Добрый день. К сожалению в списке не нашла 958139. Файл давно не обновлялся видимо?

----------


## Analitik298

Всем привет. Помогите скачать внешний отчет по табелю учета рабочего времени (Т-13) (с итогами по видам рабочего времени) для ЗУП 3.1. https://infostart.ru/public/958139/. В списке обработок и отчетов с Инфостата его нет.

----------


## Kuznets

> Всем привет. Помогите скачать внешний отчет по табелю учета рабочего времени (Т-13) (с итогами по видам рабочего времени) для ЗУП 3.1. https://infostart.ru/public/958139/. В списке обработок и отчетов с Инфостата его нет.


Есть что-то похожее (https://infostart.ru/public/567884/): https://dropmefiles.com/hJwLC

----------

garipova (07.05.2020), pony95 (11.05.2020), Svetlana_K (09.05.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), Ukei (13.05.2020), ZapMos (08.05.2020)

----------


## first_may

Добрый.

Помогите пож скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1007470/

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать или поделитесь  https://infostart.ru/public/1179148/
Версионирование (история изменений) объектов в 1С:Предприятие 8
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## mixperez

Добрый день, помогите скачать, или может есть у кого что то похожее 

Перенос справочников между всеми базами 
https://infostart.ru/public/1105057/

----------


## mixperez

Добрый день, помогите скачать, или может есть у кого что то похожее 

Перенос справочников между всеми базами 
https://infostart.ru/public/1105057/

----------


## ssbt

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать или поделитесь  https://infostart.ru/public/1179148/
> Версионирование (история изменений) объектов в 1С:Предприятие 8
> Заранее Спасибо!


вот есть только такое https://dropmefiles.com/Lizje
137383,150314  но ест косяк на x64 сервере не завелось пришлось отказаться ругается на вызов модуля хеширования не разобрался выключили (на x32 все было отлично)

----------

darminov (08.05.2020), kulik2009 (08.05.2020), MichaelIII (08.05.2020), natik_82 (13.05.2020), pony95 (11.05.2020), sewell (11.05.2020), SLK01 (11.05.2020), Svetlana_K (09.05.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), ZapMos (08.05.2020)

----------


## kulik2009

Спасибо большое! Буду пробовать.

----------


## nik2830

Доброго времени суток.
Нужна помощь. 
https://infostart.ru/public/1027558/
Есть у кого?
Спасибо.

----------


## nik2830

Доброго времени суток.
Нужна помощь. 
https://infostart.ru/public/1027558/
Есть у кого?
Спасибо.

----------


## logdog

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста последней версией Diadoc1C_UF под БП 3.0
Спасибо

----------


## jamikent

> Здравствуйте.
> Просьба поделиться/ помочь с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/864473/
> Благодарю.


https://dropmefiles.com/4n1L2

----------

666Rebel666 (12.05.2020), natik_82 (13.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), serg-74 (06.12.2020), Svetlana_K (21.05.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), Ukei (13.05.2020)

----------


## YakovN

Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/835718/
Заранее, благодарю.
jackychel@gmail.com

----------


## AlexeyBobkov

Всем привет! может есть у кого
https://infostart.ru/public/1116416/
Обмен с системой Ветис Меркурий для любых конфигураций. Гашение ВСД, списание продукции, пакетная печать ВСД (простые и управляемые формы)
для управляемых форм!
Заранее признателен!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой
> https://infostart.ru/public/835718/
> Заранее, благодарю.
> jackychel@gmail.com


Не последняя, да и ссылки уже были: *835718_3.5.2.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

Ajuice (22.06.2020), Masik777 (13.05.2020), natik_82 (17.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), SLK01 (13.05.2020), Svetlana_K (12.05.2020), tak_tak777 (12.05.2020), turn123 (13.05.2020), YakovN (12.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020)

----------


## SERGEJ64

Добрый день!
Есть у кого-то обработка?
https://infostart.ru/public/646114/

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет! у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/633419/ поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Masik777

> Всем привет! может есть у кого
> https://infostart.ru/public/1116416/
> Обмен с системой Ветис Меркурий для любых конфигураций. Гашение ВСД, списание продукции, пакетная печать ВСД (простые и управляемые формы)
> для управляемых форм!
> Заранее признателен!


Вот. https://yadi.sk/d/fyjLiSu1uA8Mcw

----------

4168509 (13.05.2020), 666Rebel666 (13.05.2020), AlexeyBobkov (21.05.2020), ikalichkin (13.05.2020), inems (13.05.2020), MichaelIII (01.06.2020), natik_82 (13.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), Svetlana_K (21.05.2020), Ukei (13.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Не последняя, да и ссылки уже были: *835718_3.5.2.zip*,  *зеркало*


Вот еще одна, может кому и понадобится. https://infostart.ru/public/1128758/

https://yadi.sk/d/dPzU1iXb5RD5wg

----------

666Rebel666 (13.05.2020), Ajuice (22.06.2020), Ankiss (19.05.2020), cruzo (24.05.2020), darminov (13.05.2020), guzai (14.05.2020), inems (13.05.2020), Kaniman (13.05.2020), kulik2009 (13.05.2020), MichaelIII (01.06.2020), natik_82 (13.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), Svetlana_K (21.05.2020), Ukei (18.05.2020), YakovN (13.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020)

----------


## Powel

Всем доброго дня. Попытаю счастье, возможно кому-то попадалась обработка - https://infostart.ru/public/273437/

----------


## serjdog

Доброго дня.
Может есть у кого обработка по выгрузке данных в формате Enterprise Data
https://infostart.ru/public/1102730/

----------


## samat9393

Всем привет.
Помогите скачать 
Справка о среднем заработке для определения размера пособия по безработице
https://infostart.ru/public/698756/?detail=Y

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/617990/ я в курсе что в первом посте есть эта обработка, но она очень старая может есть у кого по новее

----------


## guzai

> Всем привет.
> Помогите скачать 
> Справка о среднем заработке для определения размера пособия по безработице
> https://infostart.ru/public/698756/?detail=Y


Привет, даза какая?

----------


## samat9393

ЗУП 2.5

----------


## samat9393

> Привет, даза какая?


ЗУП 2.5

----------


## amartyn

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста Diadoc1C_UF_5_40_01_585
Очень нужен

----------


## Shaldryn

Всем привет, ребят ни у кого случаем не завалялся шаблон?
https://infostart.ru/public/627824/

----------


## Masik777

> Всем привет, ребят ни у кого случаем не завалялся шаблон?
> https://infostart.ru/public/627824/


Завалялся конечно. https://yadi.sk/d/iF0IJV-E0zRhMA

----------

Ajuice (22.06.2020), Ankiss (19.05.2020), cruzo (24.05.2020), gurskij (19.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), Shaldryn (15.05.2020), Svetlana_K (21.05.2020), tak_tak777 (24.05.2020), Ukei (18.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020)

----------


## AnatoliyD

> Может кому пригодится (кто еще по-прежнему работает в *ЗУП ред.2.5*) новый РСВ 2020
> https://infostart.ru/public/1224939/
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/LEfJl


Добрый день! Не могли бы продублировать?

----------

tak_tak777 (24.05.2020)

----------


## Masik777

Всем! берегите себя и не хворать! Очередная "вкусняшка" У кого УТ 10.3 Обработка для Атол ККТ. 
Описание тут http://tekdata.ru/tekdata-kkt-atol-9-dlya-1s-ut-10-3/
Обработка тут  https://yadi.sk/d/0DZHTrkPXnJSMQ
Для работы нужна ДТО 9.12.1. Думаю, кому нужно - найдете. 
У кого возникнут трудности - пишите. Я ставил для УТ 10.3 (33.1) Все ОК.

----------

666Rebel666 (15.05.2020), darminov (18.05.2020), garipova (16.05.2020), inems (15.05.2020), MichaelIII (01.06.2020), Mijgan888 (16.06.2022), natik_82 (19.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), Svetlana_K (21.05.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день! Не могли бы продублировать?


Новый РСВ 2020 для ЗУП ред.2.5 (https://infostart.ru/public/1224939/)

https://dropmefiles.com/ORvbI

----------

666Rebel666 (16.05.2020), AnatoliyD (26.05.2020), DiVes (18.05.2020), GTA33 (16.05.2020), inems (17.05.2020), natik_82 (17.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), tak_tak777 (24.05.2020), Ukei (18.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020)

----------


## CzaRus

Добрый день! Поделитесь, если кто имеет https://infostart.ru/public/993170/
Для розницы. Спасибо!

----------


## mirrrr

Если кому нужно скачать с Инфостарта, указывайте свою почту или пишите мне в ЛС

----------


## timofey2017

> Счет на оплату с QR code Сбербанка
> 716371


Ссылка битая, выложите еще раз пожалуйста

----------

natik_82 (17.05.2020)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

чет на оплату с QR code Сбербанка
716371

----------

direktor88 (22.05.2020), DiVes (18.05.2020), timofey2017 (17.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Счет на оплату с QR code Сбербанка
716371

----------

Ankiss (19.05.2020), baa1992 (17.05.2020), GTA33 (17.05.2020), inems (17.05.2020), klad7777777 (19.08.2020), natik_82 (19.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), Ukei (18.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020)

----------


## Alexabrus

Здравствуйте!
Есть ли у кого-нибудь отправка реестров на период с 1 мая в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 16.04.2020 № 517, версия 1.0.1.20 для ЗУП 3.1 последняя или нет?

----------


## Alexabrus

Здравствуйте!
Есть ли у кого-нибудь отправка реестров на период с 1 мая в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 16.04.2020 № 517, версия 1.0.1.20 для ЗУП 3.1 последняя или нет?

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте!
> Есть ли у кого-нибудь отправка реестров на период с 1 мая в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 16.04.2020 № 517, версия 1.0.1.20 для ЗУП 3.1 последняя или нет?


Реестр сотрудников старше 65 лет для ФСС
Расширение для отправки реестра прямых выплат пособий ФСС в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 01.04.2020 № 402 и от 16.04.2020 № 517.
Версия 1.0.2.25.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Uby/MNYLUFopB

----------

Alexabrus (19.05.2020), balamyt (19.05.2020), garipova (19.05.2020), GTA33 (19.05.2020), inems (19.05.2020), john916 (19.05.2020), natik_82 (19.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), Svetlana_K (21.05.2020), tak_tak777 (24.05.2020), Ukei (20.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020)

----------


## nik2830

Доброго времени суток.
У кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1188709/
Можете поделиться?
Спасибо.

----------


## nik2830

Доброго времени суток.
У кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1188709/
Можете поделиться?
Спасибо.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте!
> Есть ли у кого-нибудь отправка реестров на период с 1 мая в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 16.04.2020 № 517, версия 1.0.1.20 для ЗУП 3.1 последняя или нет?


Уже вышла *новая версия* для мая месяца (*1.0.3.26*)

https://dropmefiles.com/oGt0g

----------

666Rebel666 (19.05.2020), Alexabrus (19.05.2020), Natella24 (19.05.2020), natik_82 (19.05.2020), Svetlana_K (21.05.2020), tak_tak777 (24.05.2020), vkbJerr (20.05.2020)

----------


## tavedo

Доброго времени
может у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/650138/ Обработка для выгрузки ведомостей в банк (ЗУП 3.1) для Сбербанка в формате XML или похожее

----------


## mirrrr

Если кому нужно скачать с Инфостарта, указывайте свою почту или пишите мне в ЛС

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени
> может у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/650138/ Обработка для выгрузки ведомостей в банк (ЗУП 3.1) для Сбербанка в формате XML или похожее


650138 нет, есть в формате CSV: https://infostart.ru/public/622840/

*622840.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

Ajuice (22.06.2020), GTA33 (20.05.2020), natik_82 (21.05.2020), pony95 (20.05.2020), tak_tak777 (24.05.2020), tavedo (20.05.2020)

----------


## Zema49

Всем привет! Может есть у кого отчет по сверке с военкоматами для версии ЗУП 3.1, типа вот такого https://infostart.ru/public/1003806/, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Zema49

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть обработка для уведомления МВД о приеме иностранцев https://infostart.ru/public/1143040/

----------


## soleille

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/656275/

----------


## soleille

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/656275/

----------


## ira050177

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/441791/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/441791/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4uPr/2ec24os6j

----------

Ajuice (22.06.2020), inems (21.05.2020), ira050177 (21.05.2020), natik_82 (20.05.2020), pony95 (20.05.2020), SLK01 (24.05.2020), Svetlana_K (21.05.2020), tak_tak777 (24.05.2020), Ukei (20.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020), Катарина82 (21.05.2020)

----------


## soleille

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/656275/

----------


## soleille

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/656275/

----------


## vova_l

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1136719/

----------


## poison_xxx

Доброго времени суток.
У кого есть http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/73...slide-to-files 
Дополнительное соглашение ЗУП 3.1.11 и ранее
Все печатные формы архивом ЗУП 3.1.10 и ранее
Можете поделиться?
Спасибо.

----------


## poison_xxx

Доброго времени суток.
У кого есть http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/73...slide-to-files 
Дополнительное соглашение ЗУП 3.1.11 и ранее
Все печатные формы архивом ЗУП 3.1.10 и ранее
Можете поделиться?
Спасибо.

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1158907/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/830057/ для ЗУП 3.1.13.146 и выше.
Спасибо.

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1158907/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/830057/ для ЗУП 3.1.13.146 и выше.
Спасибо.

----------


## Oleg20

Доброго всем!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с https://infostart.ru/public/159404/
Универсальная корректировка движений документов (8.2), с интерфейсом как у документа "Корректировка записей регистров"

----------


## Kuznets

> Доброго всем!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, с https://infostart.ru/public/159404/
> Универсальная корректировка движений документов (8.2), с интерфейсом как у документа "Корректировка записей регистров"


https://dropmefiles.com/SEbx7

----------

666Rebel666 (21.05.2020), cruzo (24.05.2020), eesyb (27.05.2020), gurskij (21.05.2020), Kaniman (21.05.2020), klad7777777 (24.05.2020), natik_82 (21.05.2020), pony95 (21.05.2020), SLK01 (24.05.2020), Svetlana_K (21.05.2020), tak_tak777 (24.05.2020), Ukei (21.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020)

----------


## Kuznets

> Доброго времени суток.
> У кого есть http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/73...slide-to-files 
> Дополнительное соглашение ЗУП 3.1.11 и ранее
> Все печатные формы архивом ЗУП 3.1.10 и ранее
> Можете поделиться?
> Спасибо.


Все, что есть: https://dropmefiles.com/3i1Pe

----------

borisusman (29.05.2020), eesyb (27.05.2020), inems (21.05.2020), Kaniman (21.05.2020), Kniaz (21.05.2020), natik_82 (21.05.2020), pony95 (21.05.2020), progbuh (25.05.2020), SergAl (21.05.2020), sewell (22.05.2020), Svetlana_K (21.05.2020), tak_tak777 (24.05.2020), Ukei (21.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020), Zema49 (21.05.2020)

----------


## Oleg20

Спасибо!

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день помогите скачать для ЗУП релиза 3.1.13
https://infostart.ru/public/1158907/
https://infostart.ru/public/830057/ 
https://infostart.ru/public/387224/
Спасибо.

----------


## Kniaz

Добрый день, друзья!
Помогите скачать обработку Перенос данных КА 1.1 => КА 2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/424620/

----------


## GarikBrain

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста
> https://infostart.ru/public/637276/


Добрый день. Присоединюсь к просьбе, ВПФ листа согласования хочется, возможно за вознаграждение.

----------


## rearm

Добрый день, помогите скачать для ЗУП:
https://infostart.ru/public/1013190/
Спасибо.

----------


## progr21

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/978816/.
Определение размера базы данных 1С с разбивкой по объектам метаданных (PostgreSQL). Обработка для определения размера таблиц базы данных 1С. Версия для PostgreSQL.
Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## xeno1979

есть у кого: https://infostart.ru/public/1042916/
закинте плизззз

----------


## mirrrr

Если кому нужно скачать с Инфостарт, пишите мне в ЛС

----------


## xeno1979

вот такая штука нужна https://infostart.ru/public/1014510/

----------


## alex601

Всем привет! Выручайте товарищи, требуется обработка чтобы в БП 3.0 формировать поступление на основании файла xls УПД или ТТН. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, друзья!
> Помогите скачать обработку Перенос данных КА 1.1 => КА 2
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/424620/


424620.zip,  зеркало

----------

bboy2008 (24.05.2020), Kniaz (02.06.2020), natik_82 (25.05.2020), SergAl (25.05.2020), Svetlana_K (27.05.2020), tak_tak777 (01.06.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> Всем привет! Выручайте товарищи, требуется обработка чтобы в БП 3.0 формировать поступление на основании файла xls УПД или ТТН. Заранее благодарен.


Для УПД работает штатно в журнале Поступление по кнопке Загрузить
https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=614852

----------


## vlboy

Помогите, нужна обработка замены префиксов https://infostart.ru/public/677026/ или аналогичная.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## LivingStar

А как вам написать в ЛС? Можете выйти на связь? MyRezume2020@yandex.ru

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Ребят, у кого есть загрузка из Диадок в УТ 10.3? Или что то подобное?

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать или поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/122546/
> Очистка базы SQL для 8.1
> Заранее Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/22at/3swaRTf75

----------

natik_82 (25.05.2020), pony95 (26.05.2020), tak_tak777 (01.06.2020), Ukei (27.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020)

----------


## KateZh

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1073260/.

----------


## KateZh

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1073260/.

----------


## Илья_754

Есть у кого нибудь такая обработка?
https://infostart.ru/public/1060424/

----------


## Илья_754

Есть у кого нибудь такая обработка?
https://infostart.ru/public/1060424/

----------


## daydream-07

Здравствуйте!)
Может кто помочь с обработкой?  https://infostart.ru/public/550941/

----------


## marafon

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1153795/

----------


## andrey-ka2000

А у кого есть последняя версия обработки для Диадока?
Diadoc1C_UF_5_39.epf или свежее может быть?

----------


## ikalichkin

> А у кого есть последняя версия обработки для Диадока?
> Diadoc1C_UF_5_39.epf или свежее может быть?


Diadoc1C_UF (5.41.04).epf,  зеркало

----------

4AuHuK (27.05.2020), 666Rebel666 (27.05.2020), AHDRUXA (28.05.2020), bentim (27.05.2020), Fltr (27.05.2020), GTA33 (27.05.2020), inems (27.05.2020), natik_82 (27.05.2020), pony95 (28.05.2020), Svetlana_K (06.06.2020), tak_tak777 (01.06.2020), Topotyyyn (28.05.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с обработкой - печать карточки контрагента БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/674534/

----------


## ira050177

Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1154919/

----------


## 4AuHuK

Всех с Днем пограничника!
По такому случаю... ссылка на обработку *Анализ Ресурсов 1С*:
Просмотр ресурсов 1С методами встроенного языка (https://infostart.ru/public/546529)

https://dropmefiles.com/WeBUV

----------

666Rebel666 (28.05.2020), aniki (01.06.2020), Ankiss (29.05.2020), cruzo (02.06.2020), ikalichkin (28.05.2020), inems (28.05.2020), JOker180180 (06.06.2020), Kaniman (29.05.2020), Kniaz (02.06.2020), LaQwer (28.05.2020), MichaelIII (01.06.2020), natik_82 (29.05.2020), pony95 (28.05.2020), progbuh (30.05.2020), sewell (29.05.2020), Svetlana_K (06.06.2020), Ukei (01.06.2020), VUN (28.05.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## lazarsr

Граждане очень надо
https://infostart.ru/public/65849/
заранее спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Граждане очень надо
> https://infostart.ru/public/65849/
> заранее спасибо


Вот - https://yadi.sk/d/bnz_BUr0JmOiRQ

----------

Ajuice (22.06.2020), Ankiss (29.05.2020), borisusman (29.05.2020), garipova (31.05.2020), IChe (05.06.2020), ikalichkin (30.05.2020), makfromkz (29.05.2020), natik_82 (29.05.2020), pony95 (28.05.2020), progbuh (30.05.2020), SLK01 (29.05.2020), Svetlana_K (06.06.2020), tak_tak777 (01.06.2020), Ukei (01.06.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Diadoc1C_UF (5.41.04).epf,  зеркало


А на OF ( Обычных Формах)  есть что нить? В новых поменялся формат документов. А старая у меня вообще не грузит доки из Диадока. Сказали, что нужна лицензия. Трындец. Это для пары документов получить из Диадока - нужно заплатить 12 тыс. Даже ничего не отправляя. Скоро и за воздух будут брать деньги.

----------


## castom1

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/876329. Пожалуйста помогите скачать.

----------


## mirrrr

Если кому нужно скачать с Инфостарта, пишите свою почту или мне в ЛС.

----------


## ixer

Очень надо https://infostart.ru/public/895051/ и https://infostart.ru/public/662365/ 
Кто поможет?

----------


## Fltr

> Очень надо  https://infostart.ru/public/662365/ 
> Кто поможет?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3kWa/5CXyjjbD4

----------

Ajuice (22.06.2020), borisusman (01.06.2020), GTA33 (29.05.2020), ixer (29.05.2020), Masik777 (29.05.2020), mikagi (18.04.2021), natik_82 (29.05.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), progbuh (30.05.2020), sewell (01.06.2020), shamanbys (03.01.2021), Sinistermirk (04.06.2020), Svetlana_K (31.05.2020), tak_tak777 (01.06.2020), Ukei (01.06.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## djslon

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1013709/
спасибо

----------


## djslon

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1013709/
спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> А на OF ( Обычных Формах)  есть что нить? В новых поменялся формат документов. А старая у меня вообще не грузит доки из Диадока. Сказали, что нужна лицензия. Трындец. Это для пары документов получить из Диадока - нужно заплатить 12 тыс. Даже ничего не отправляя. Скоро и за воздух будут брать деньги.


Какой-то сборник: Модуль Diadoc.zip,  зеркало

----------

Masik777 (31.05.2020), natik_82 (31.05.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Какой-то сборник: Модуль Diadoc.zip,  зеркало


Спасибо, посмотрю. Но кажется, что без лицензии ни один модуль работать уже не будет. Они модуль интеграции привязали к лицухе, которую нужно купить. И без разницы - только получение документов или полный обмен. Но бл...ть, за получить документ раз в месяц и отдавать 12т - это ваще.. Жадности нет предела.

----------


## Masik777

> Какой-то сборник: Модуль Diadoc.zip,  зеркало


Спасибо.

----------


## Lantra

Добрый день. помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/877074/. Спасибо

----------


## Loska

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста скачать или поделитесь https://infostart.ru/public/971940/? очень благодарен, если можно на почту киньте locka-cs@mail.ru

----------


## morphey008

> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/ файл загрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.4
> Заранее благодарен





> присоединяюсь, нужна именно последняя 3.0.4.4





> У меня никакой нет, но если все просят 3.0.4.4, то я бы тоже не отказался.


Может найдется у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/ ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.4

----------


## Masik777

> Может найдется у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/ ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.4


Вот - https://yadi.sk/d/Am6rNNesKsrl-A  версия не 4.4.
Тут - https://yadi.sk/d/pIYDZCGqbFkyqQ положил еще одну. посмотрите.

----------

Ajuice (22.06.2020), direktor88 (17.06.2020), ikalichkin (01.06.2020), inems (01.06.2020), mikagi (18.04.2021), natik_82 (01.06.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), progbuh (02.06.2020), shamanbys (03.01.2021), Svetlana_K (10.06.2020), tak_tak777 (01.06.2020), Ukei (01.06.2020), Vasya92 (18.06.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021), vist666 (20.01.2021), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## morphey008

Спасибо) Такие находил. Не могу накопать 3.0.4.4 (

----------


## GTA33

> помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1013709/
> спасибо


Быстрое удаление данных по организациям 8.3 (очень тонкий клиент)
https://dropmefiles.com/Mpicw

----------

Agemaz (01.06.2020), Ankiss (03.06.2020), DFinteX (03.06.2020), Fltr (01.06.2020), gurskij (02.06.2020), inems (01.06.2020), JOker180180 (06.06.2020), Lantra (01.06.2020), natik_82 (01.06.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), Svetlana_K (06.06.2020), Ukei (01.06.2020), vlboy (01.06.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Спасибо) Такие находил. Не могу накопать 3.0.4.4 (


А чем не устраивает 4.3? 
В 4.4. не так и много изменений
UPD v 3.0.4.4 (20.02.2019):
1. Добавлена возможность настроить поиск строк в добавляемых дополнительных табличных частях.
2. При поточной загрузке добавлена настройка "Очищать табличные части".
3. Исправлена ошибка при загрузке в планы счетов.
4. Исправлена ошибка восстановления настроек предыдущих версий.
Может у кого и есть уже 4.4, поделятся, конечно, если не жалко))  Но по мне как то жаба душит отдавать 5 sm. за пару раз попользоваться))

----------


## koinee

> Уже вышла *новая версия* для мая месяца (*1.0.3.26*)
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/oGt0g


Добрый день. Можно еще раз залить? Не работает ссылка. Спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Можно еще раз залить? Не работает ссылка. Спасибо


Было ранее предложение, которое, по всей видимости, многим облегчило бы жизнь - кидать на Я- диск или др. ресурс. Неужели так трудно? Кто не успел скачать, постоянно просят перевыложить.  Можно же залить один раз и все будут благодарны, чем ждать, когда зальют снова.

----------


## JrChuck

Добрый вечер!
Кто-то уже столкнулся с КодНазПлатежа?
Есть у кого-нибудь возможность поделиться обновленным интернет-банком ?
https://infostart.ru/public/1244002/

----------


## JrChuck

> Добрый вечер!
> Кто-то уже столкнулся с КодНазПлатежа?
> Есть у кого-нибудь возможность поделиться обновленным интернет-банком ?
> https://infostart.ru/public/1244002/


уже появилась статья, как обойти это - https://infostart.ru/public/1244253/
с нюансом , если платежки на выгрузку в банк создаются не в УТ, а в БП

----------

tak_tak777 (03.06.2020)

----------


## Natella24

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать новый реестр сотрудников старше 65 для ФСС с 1 по 11 июня

----------


## smolen1

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать новый реестр сотрудников старше 65 для ФСС с 1 по 11 июня


Здравствуйте. https://yadi.sk/d/Mjx3Qrytmes5hg

----------

Ajuice (22.06.2020), Dremlin_rus (02.06.2020), inems (02.06.2020), john916 (03.06.2020), koinee (02.06.2020), MichaelIII (08.06.2020), Natella24 (02.06.2020), natik_82 (02.06.2020), NikSHMEL (03.06.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), Svetlana_K (06.06.2020), Ukei (02.06.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## smolen1

Доброго дня. Может есть у кого то возможность скачать такую обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1243869/  Заполнение суммы удержаний в Зарплате к выплате. ЗУП 2.5, ЗУП 2.5 КОРП. Для выгрузки в банк по правилам 01.06.2020.

----------


## Assman

Добрый день! помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1233556/

----------


## neon2010

Добрый день! Нужна обработка https://tekdata.ru/rasshirenie-dobav...oznitsa-2-3-4/
Спасибо!

----------


## SergAl

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/799359/

----------


## Kniaz

Огромное спасибо! Куда перевести мат помощь? )

----------


## 2509kra

> Добрый вечер!
> Кто-то уже столкнулся с КодНазПлатежа?
> Есть у кого-нибудь возможность поделиться обновленным интернет-банком ?
> https://infostart.ru/public/1244002/


Переделал модуль для ут 10.3. За основу взял модуль из бп 2.0. Надо? Проще для загрузки удалить из файла обмена строчку с кодназначениеплатежа=...

----------

Svetlana_K (10.06.2020)

----------


## mirrrr

Если кому нужно скачать с Инфостарт - пишите мне в ЛС.

----------

1c_coder (03.06.2020), bmv725 (19.10.2020)

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/321530/

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/321530/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/47g9/4DF16xVMt
Версия 1.0

----------

Ajuice (22.06.2020), Ankiss (03.06.2020), bboy2008 (03.06.2020), darminov (03.06.2020), garipova (03.06.2020), IChe (05.06.2020), Masik777 (13.06.2020), mikagi (18.04.2021), natik_82 (03.06.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), SergAl (03.06.2020), sewell (05.06.2020), Svetlana_K (06.06.2020), tak_tak777 (03.06.2020), Ukei (03.06.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## SergAl

Может есть у кого Версия 2.0 на управляемых формах?

----------


## Minyar456007

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать nfostart.ru/public/460555/
Очень нужно)

----------


## Minyar456007

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать nfostart.ru/public/460555/
Очень нужно)

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать nfostart.ru/public/460555/
> Очень нужно)


https://dropmefiles.com/SGxHj

----------

666Rebel666 (03.06.2020), borisusman (04.06.2020), eesyb (15.06.2020), garipova (03.06.2020), Kaniman (03.06.2020), Minyar456007 (03.06.2020), natik_82 (03.06.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), Svetlana_K (06.06.2020), tak_tak777 (03.06.2020), Ukei (04.06.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020), Катарина82 (04.06.2020)

----------


## yurii_z

День добрый. 
Если удобно или возможно..
https://infostart.ru/public/1106932/
Благодарю!

----------


## gribnik

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/412973/

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/552545/

----------


## SergAl

или эту https://infostart.ru/public/458798/

----------


## MCComp

Здравствуйте! Прошу помощи, нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/997022/ (Правила конвертации данных из УТ 10.3.58 в БП 3.0.75) последнюю версию от 06.02.2020 г. Спасибо заранее

----------


## lazarsr

Форумчане нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/784355/. Заранее спасибо
И еще до кучи https://infostart.ru/public/554621/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Форумчане нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/784355/. Заранее спасибо


784355

----------

Ankiss (08.06.2020), IChe (05.06.2020), inems (04.06.2020), KAY77 (08.06.2020), lazarsr (04.06.2020), natik_82 (06.06.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), seaeagle (04.06.2020), Svetlana_K (06.06.2020), tak_tak777 (19.06.2020), Ukei (04.06.2020)

----------


## Panangin

> Есть немного другие:
> https://dropmefiles.com/NcsKG
> 
> А можно воспользоваться и сторонней программой *LicDataViewer* (от Жаконды):
> https://jakondo.ru/licdataviewer-pro...senzii-1s-lic/


Просьба перезалить файл, файл удалён, а сайт Жаконды недоступен.

----------


## ikalichkin

> ...И еще до кучи https://infostart.ru/public/554621/


Версия 1.1:  554621.rar,  зеркало

----------

Ajuice (22.06.2020), IChe (05.06.2020), lazarsr (04.06.2020), mikagi (18.04.2021), natik_82 (08.06.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), Svetlana_K (06.06.2020), tak_tak777 (19.06.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## ICeZm

Если кому нужно скачать с Инфостарт - пишите мне в ЛС.

----------


## AlexeyBobkov

Всем здрасте! Очень нужна https://infostart.ru/public/1121995/ Ускорение работы кассы Атол через RDP и VPN. Быстрая печать чеков на кассах Атол в RDP, ну или что-то на подобие.

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Ребят, у кого есть рабочая процедура отправки почты с вложением для Ут 10.3 ?? Моя никак не хочет отправлять..

----------


## asder117

> Приветствую всех! Ребят, у кого есть рабочая процедура отправки почты с вложением для Ут 10.3 ?? Моя никак не хочет отправлять..


Штатные процедуры к примеру у меня на 10.3 (отправка счета) работает без проблем. Надо смотреть на ошибки какие выводит.

----------


## asder117

> Приветствую всех! Ребят, у кого есть рабочая процедура отправки почты с вложением для Ут 10.3 ?? Моя никак не хочет отправлять..


Штатные процедуры к примеру у меня на 10.3 (отправка счета) работает без проблем. Надо смотреть на ошибки какие выводит.

----------


## Masik777

> Штатные процедуры к примеру у меня на 10.3 (отправка счета) работает без проблем. Надо смотреть на ошибки какие выводит.


Настройка профиля по стандарту - вылазит ошибка SMTP порт 25
Если делать с такими же настройками и с stunnel - то ошибка 27.
Уже как ток не изголялся. )) Порты менял на 995, все равно не пашет.

----------


## Masik777

> Штатные процедуры к примеру у меня на 10.3 (отправка счета) работает без проблем. Надо смотреть на ошибки какие выводит.


Может у Вас новее версия, а у меня 33.1

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Просьба перезалить файл, файл удалён, а сайт Жаконды недоступен.


Обработки (Лицензии 1С):
https://dropmefiles.com/M8lRX

А сайт Жаконды у меня без проблем открывается.

----------

gurskij (05.06.2020), natik_82 (06.06.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), Svetlana_K (10.06.2020), tak_tak777 (19.06.2020), Ukei (05.06.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## golovin_av

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/312772/
Очень надо, срочно!
Благодарю заранее

----------


## Masik777

> Может у Вас новее версия, а у меня 33.1


По моему решение есть. Перетащить из 10.3.43.1  в 33.1 общий модуль по управлению электронной почтой.
и Справочник учетных записей. Читал, что так делали и все заработало. Осталось ток перетащить. Пока не знаю как. Может тупо из Общего модуля УправлениеЭлектроннойПочт  ой 43.1 copy а в 33.1 - paste ? Или же сравнить объединить конфы из файла? Или еще 2 способа:

1) Правой кнопка мыши на объекте - Поиск ссылок в объекте. После чего переносим в другую конфигурацию все объекты на которые есть ссылки. И последним сам объект.

2) Делаем сравнение объединение с той конфигурацией куда переносим объект. Все галочки с объектов, кроме нужного и объектов по ссылкам снимаем перед объединением конфигураций.
Кто делал, ребят? Подскажите, плиз.

----------


## muwa

Добрый день.
Друзья помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/778905, необходимо 10 стармани, может у кого есть.

----------


## prival

> Всем здрасте! Очень нужна https://infostart.ru/public/1121995/ Ускорение работы кассы Атол через RDP и VPN. Быстрая печать чеков на кассах Атол в RDP, ну или что-то на подобие.


бесполезная вещь, не советую. сначала вам бы надо разобраться: в чём задержка - в подборе номенкл. или в печати чека или закрытие смены... разные причины - разные решения.... тупое туннелирование всего и вся - не поможет.

----------

Svetlana_K (10.06.2020), timofey2017 (07.06.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> По моему решение есть. Перетащить из 10.3.43.1  в 33.1 общий модуль по управлению электронной почтой.
> и Справочник учетных записей. Читал, что так делали и все заработало. Осталось ток перетащить. Пока не знаю как. Может тупо из Общего модуля УправлениеЭлектроннойПочт  ой 43.1 copy а в 33.1 - paste ? Или же сравнить объединить конфы из файла? Или еще 2 способа:
> 
> 1) Правой кнопка мыши на объекте - Поиск ссылок в объекте. После чего переносим в другую конфигурацию все объекты на которые есть ссылки. И последним сам объект.
> 
> 2) Делаем сравнение объединение с той конфигурацией куда переносим объект. Все галочки с объектов, кроме нужного и объектов по ссылкам снимаем перед объединением конфигураций.
> Кто делал, ребят? Подскажите, плиз.


Все получилось! Спасибо ВСЕМ за помощь. Сейчас отчет формируется, архивируется и  отправляется самый новый по почте. Из новой 43.1 ничего не брал. Там модуль УправлениеЭлектроннойПочт  ой с 33.1 одинаковые. Зря пробовал. Это говорит о том, что не всему нужно верить, что пишут))  Запуск обработки по времени настроил. :drinks:

----------


## Fltr

> Все получилось! Спасибо ВСЕМ за помощь. Сейчас отчет формируется, архивируется и  отправляется самый новый по почте. Из новой 43.1 ничего не брал. Там модуль УправлениеЭлектроннойПочт  ой с 33.1 одинаковые. Зря пробовал. Это говорит о том, что не всему нужно верить, что пишут))  Запуск обработки по времени настроил. :drinks:


И в чем была проблема? Как решили?

----------


## darminov

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/329121/

----------


## darminov

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/329121/

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/329121/


https://dropmefiles.com/15oNY

----------

666Rebel666 (08.06.2020), darminov (08.06.2020), natik_82 (08.06.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), Svetlana_K (10.06.2020), tak_tak777 (19.06.2020), Ukei (11.06.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/238054/

----------


## Masik777

> И в чем была проблема? Как решили?


Решил, как Вы советовали. Спасибо большое.
Все решение тут - https://yadi.sk/d/Y4mpSlJBEXcLRQ
Просто много писать - тут не влезет) Но одна печалька. На яндекс отправляет, а если на mail.ru - то почему то не хочет. Хотя и прописал 
Письмо.Получатели.Добавить  ("***@yandex.ru"); // сюда приходят
	Письмо.СлепыеКопии.Добавит  ь("***@list.ru"); // сюда нет.
Пока что не решил, почему. И окно обработки не могу пока убрать после выполнения.((Не закрываются формы.gif

----------

pony95 (15.06.2020), Svetlana_K (10.06.2020), tak_tak777 (19.06.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## ICeZm

Если кому нужно скачать с Инфостарт - пишите мне в ЛС.

----------

aptimist (24.08.2021)

----------


## Хоменко

Нужен Инвойс Реализация евро для конфигурации УПП

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/659834/

----------


## Masik777

> Решил, как Вы советовали. Спасибо большое.
> Все решение тут - https://yadi.sk/d/Y4mpSlJBEXcLRQ
> Просто много писать - тут не влезет) Но одна печалька. На яндекс отправляет, а если на mail.ru - то почему то не хочет. Хотя и прописал 
> Письмо.Получатели.Добавить  ("***@yandex.ru"); // сюда приходят
> 	Письмо.СлепыеКопии.Добавит  ь("***@list.ru"); // сюда нет.
> Пока что не решил, почему. И окно обработки не могу пока убрать после выполнения.((Не закрываются формы.gif


Вопрос снят. Все сделал. Формы не закрывал, в конце процедуры отчета написал ЗавершитьРаботуСистемы(Ло

----------


## golovin_av

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/312772/
Очень надо, срочно!
Благодарю заранее

----------


## jus

Добрый день.
Очень нужна обработка для бух 3.0 Клиент банк СУФД (ФК) для Бух 3.0.epf. https://infostart.ru/public/817219/

----------


## Kramerknight

> Доброго дня. Может есть у кого то возможность скачать такую обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1243869/  Заполнение суммы удержаний в Зарплате к выплате. ЗУП 2.5, ЗУП 2.5 КОРП. Для выгрузки в банк по правилам 01.06.2020.


Получилось найти обработку?

----------


## Kramerknight

Получилось найти  https://infostart.ru/public/1243869/    ?

----------


## mixperez

Добрый день! Помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1232314/

Благодарю!

----------


## mc_onix

Добрый день! Есть у кого нибудь http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/677035/ или https://infostart.ru/public/578883/ ?

----------


## ICeZm

Если кому нужно скачать с Инфостарт - пишите мне в ЛС.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Получилось найти  https://infostart.ru/public/1243869/    ?


Вроде она: 1243869.zip,  зеркало

----------

eesyb (15.06.2020), MichaelIII (13.06.2020), natik_82 (14.06.2020), pony95 (15.06.2020), smolen1 (15.06.2020), Svetlana_K (18.06.2020), tak_tak777 (19.06.2020)

----------


## mirrrr

Скачаю обработки с Инфостарта, пишите в ЛС

----------

aptimist (24.08.2021)

----------


## darminov

Добрый день. помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/364711/?detail=Y Универсальное регламентное задание для запуска внешних и встроенных обработок. Как настроить легко и быстро (8.х)

----------


## darminov

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/64269/ "Синхронизатор" для обновления внешних обработок в базах 1С 8

----------


## darminov

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/64269/ "Синхронизатор" для обновления внешних обработок в базах 1С 8


или любую другую обработку которая позволяет автоматически обновлять внешнюю обработку?

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/364711/?detail=Y Универсальное регламентное задание для запуска внешних и встроенных обработок. Как настроить легко и быстро (8.х)


Ну, пока будешь ждать, попробуй этот мини планировщик - https://yadi.sk/d/N1xe7kvxgHHJ_w
Если никто не поделится, а очень хочется типа нужно)) Лично я запускаю обработки через xstarter. Останется ток правильно его настроить. А обработки ложу во внешние обработки. Xstarter ом указываешь что брать и делаешь настройку когда запустить. У меня работает норм. 
Или отсюда забери и сам сделай - http://fixin.com.ru/articles/1s8_res...sk/article.htm

----------

Ankiss (17.06.2020), darminov (15.06.2020), mikagi (18.04.2021), natik_82 (13.06.2020), pony95 (15.06.2020), shamanbys (03.01.2021), Svetlana_K (18.06.2020), tak_tak777 (19.06.2020), ZapMos (13.06.2020)

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет! Ребята помогите у кого есть 
https://infostart.ru/public/401976/
https://infostart.ru/public/164059/
https://infostart.ru/public/415760/
Пишете в Личку btt91@mail.ru

----------


## AHDRUXA

https://infostart.ru/public/459900/
Автоматизация работы автосервиса.
Приобрету данное расширение по приемлимой цене у того, кто им уже пользуется.
Актуально пару дней.

----------


## AHDRUXA

https://infostart.ru/public/459900/
Автоматизация работы автосервиса.
Приобрету данное расширение по приемлимой цене у того, кто им уже пользуется.
Актуально пару дней.

----------


## mirrrr

Скачаю обработки с Инфостарт, пишите в ЛС.

----------


## ssvetusik

Добрый день, ни у кого нету
https://infostart.ru/public/976200/?

----------


## gdalt

Здравствуйте! Может богат кто - https://infostart.ru/public/986761/
(Удобная выгрузка зарплаты в формате TXT для Банка ВТБ (ЗУП 3.1))

Очень благодарю! :yes:

----------


## Oleg20

Добрый день!
Поделитесь с бедным такой штукой :
"Исправление отрицательных остатков по партиям товаров"
https://infostart.ru/public/665448/

----------


## daydream-07

Здравствуйте!)
Кто может помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1018736/

----------


## daydream-07

Здравствуйте!)
Кто может помочь скачать?  https://infostart.ru/public/1018736/

----------


## jafrey

Здравствуйте, не могу найти scan OPOS 8.0.17.3. помогите

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте, не могу найти scan OPOS 8.0.17.3. помогите


https://yadi.sk/d/WyMtLQ-_y0AZAQ Версия Scan_OPOS_8_0_15_1 , Тут https://yadi.sk/d/JyqsBb-xpTBH7g  - Версия 8.0.17.3

----------

jafrey (17.06.2020), MichaelIII (01.07.2020), natik_82 (20.06.2020), progbuh (18.06.2020), shamanbys (03.01.2021), Svetlana_K (18.06.2020), tak_tak777 (19.06.2020), Ukei (21.06.2020), ZapMos (21.06.2020)

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь с бедным такой штукой :
> "Исправление отрицательных остатков по партиям товаров"
> https://infostart.ru/public/665448/


https://dropmefiles.com/B5nqr

Исправляйте, и не забудьте буху об этом сказать !

----------

Ajuice (22.06.2020), chiffi78 (28.06.2020), Kaniman (17.06.2020), Masik777 (18.06.2020), natik_82 (20.06.2020), popenko (18.06.2020), Svetlana_K (18.06.2020), tak_tak777 (19.06.2020), Ukei (21.06.2020), ZapMos (21.06.2020)

----------


## Kaniman

> https://dropmefiles.com/B5nqr
> 
> Исправляйте, и не забудьте буху об этом сказать !


Это 997421

----------

Svetlana_K (18.06.2020)

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь с бедным такой штукой :
> "Исправление отрицательных остатков по партиям товаров"
> https://infostart.ru/public/665448/


Нда, действительно первый раз не ту обработку достал :)
https://dropmefiles.com/veZYl - вот эта верная

----------

666Rebel666 (18.06.2020), Ajuice (22.06.2020), Ankiss (18.06.2020), Fltr (18.06.2020), ikalichkin (18.06.2020), inems (18.06.2020), Kaniman (18.06.2020), kozavva (31.08.2020), Masik777 (18.06.2020), natik_82 (20.06.2020), progbuh (18.06.2020), SLK01 (20.06.2020), Svetlana_K (18.06.2020), tak_tak777 (19.06.2020), Ukei (21.06.2020), ZapMos (21.06.2020)

----------


## rinna15

Ребята помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/89970/

----------


## mirrrr

Скачаю обработки с Инфостарт, пишите в ЛС.

----------


## Fltr

> Ребята помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/89970/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/89gA/q5dBHbMkC

----------

Kaniman (18.06.2020), natik_82 (20.06.2020), pony95 (25.06.2020), rinna15 (18.06.2020), SLK01 (20.06.2020), Svetlana_K (25.06.2020), tak_tak777 (19.06.2020), Ukei (21.06.2020), ZapMos (21.06.2020)

----------


## romangol80@mai

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста модулем Diadoc1C.epf. 5.42.01 для 8.3   Заранее спасибо.  romangol80@mail.ru

----------


## feomedbedb

Здравствуйте, возможно у кого-либо есть обработки для настройки прав пользователя для 8.3? В частности, интересует конфигурация УНФ 1.6. Был бы очень признателен.

----------


## jmen

Доброго времени суток! Помогите скачать обработку (https://infostart.ru/public/1021748/)
Заранее спасибо! (klassendv@mail.ru)

----------


## mirrrr

Скачаю обработки с Инфостарт, пишите в ЛС

----------


## Konor18

Скачаю обработку/отчет с Инфостарта. Стучите в личку.

----------


## IVoroncov

Требуется https://infostart.ru/public/969136/
выгрузка проводок ЗУП 3.1 - Бухгалтерия 7.7.
Помогите скачать.
Спасибо.

----------


## shwizard

добрый день! очень нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/924797/ Перенос данных из КА 1.1 / УПП 1.3 в ЗУП 3.1
sh4test@ya.ru

----------


## mirrrr

Скачаю обработки с Инфостарт, пишите в ЛС

----------


## ICeZm

Помогу скачать обработки с Инфостарта, пишите в ЛС.

----------


## Konor18

Скачаю обработку/отчет с Инфостарта. Стучите в личку.

----------


## Karabasoff

Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1042584/ Перенос данных из БП 1.2.48 в УТП 1.2.48 для Украины через COM соединение
https://infostart.ru/public/813576/ Правила переноса данных из Бухгалтерия для Украины (1.2.41.2) в Управление торговым предприятием для Украины (1.2.45.2)

----------


## GTA33

> Требуется https://infostart.ru/public/969136/
> выгрузка проводок ЗУП 3.1 - Бухгалтерия 7.7.
> Помогите скачать.
> Спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/IKTRa

Есть такая обработка.

----------

666Rebel666 (23.06.2020), garipova (24.06.2020), IVoroncov (25.06.2020), natik_82 (03.07.2020), pony95 (25.06.2020), tak_tak777 (04.07.2020), Ukei (25.06.2020)

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста.
"Уведомление о зачете взаимных требований" (по документам) для документа "Корректировка долга" БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/634913/

----------


## mailno6260

Добрый день! https://infostart.ru/public/1252328/ Помогите скачать. Переоценка ВПФ для глючных последних релизов Розницы. Спасибо.

----------


## mirrrr

Скачаю обработки с Инфостарт, пишите в ЛС

----------


## Konor18

Скачаю обработку/отчет с Инфостарта. Стучите в личку.

----------


## santa1

Добрый день. https://infostart.ru/public/1086980/ может есть у кого данная обработка

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый день. https://infostart.ru/public/1086980/ может есть у кого данная обработка


Аналог https://dropmefiles.com/uKN3k (https://infostart.ru/public/414387/)

----------

Ankiss (28.06.2020), chiffi78 (28.06.2020), gdalt (03.07.2020), gurskij (28.06.2020), Kaniman (30.06.2020), Katerina_777 (29.06.2020), MetaFrame (01.07.2020), natik_82 (08.07.2020), pony95 (26.06.2020), santa1 (26.06.2020), SLK01 (03.07.2020), smsbox (03.07.2020), Svetlana_K (28.06.2020), tak_tak777 (04.07.2020), Ukei (26.06.2020), ZapMos (02.07.2020), Елена С.А. (03.07.2020)

----------


## santa1

> Аналог https://dropmefiles.com/uKN3k (https://infostart.ru/public/414387/)


Спасибо, данная обработка отлично работает

----------


## NikSHMEL

Добрый день!
Будьте добры выложить Расширение для формирования реестра сотрудников 65 лет и старше для ФСС, в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 18.06.2020 №876 версии 1.0.5.30.
Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. https://infostart.ru/public/1086980/ может есть у кого данная обработка


Оригинал: 1086980.zip,  зеркало

----------

Ankiss (28.06.2020), inems (27.06.2020), Kaniman (30.06.2020), Masik777 (26.06.2020), MetaFrame (01.07.2020), MichaelIII (01.07.2020), mikagi (18.04.2021), natik_82 (08.07.2020), pony95 (26.06.2020), santa1 (26.06.2020), tak_tak777 (04.07.2020), yurii_z (26.06.2020), ZapMos (02.07.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день!
> Будьте добры выложить Расширение для формирования реестра сотрудников 65 лет и старше для ФСС, в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 18.06.2020 №876 версии 1.0.5.30.
> Спасибо.


Для Бух и ЗУП (версия 1.0.5.31):

https://dropmefiles.com/QCecO

----------

gdalt (03.07.2020), inems (27.06.2020), koinee (30.06.2020), MichaelIII (01.07.2020), natik_82 (03.07.2020), NikSHMEL (26.06.2020), pony95 (19.07.2020), Svetlana_K (28.06.2020), tak_tak777 (04.07.2020), Ukei (30.06.2020), ZapMos (02.07.2020)

----------


## lfedorchuk

Добрый день,помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1105576/  Регистрация разовых начислений (заполнение табличной части "Основные начисления"), заранее спасибо

----------


## snowbars10

Добрй день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1210525/

----------


## mirrrr

Скачаю обработки с инфостарт, пишите в ЛС

----------


## Konor18

Скачаю обработку/отчет с Инфостарта. Стучите в личку.

----------


## ICeZm

Помогу скачать обработки с Инфостарта, пишите в ЛС.

----------


## sewell

Народ, может у кого есть Turboconf/ Только нужен прошлогодний, до версии 5.9 включительно ?

----------


## diadora83

Добрый день. Поделитесь ссылками пожалуйста,

Выгрузка в VirtueMart 1.1.x\2.x\3.x из 1С 7.7\8.1\8.2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/137496/

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## alex601

Здравствуйте.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1104635/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Поделитесь ссылками пожалуйста,
> 
> Выгрузка в VirtueMart 1.1.x\2.x\3.x из 1С 7.7\8.1\8.2
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/137496/
> 
> Заранее благодарю.


Только демо: *137496.rar*,  *зеркало*

P.S. Обработки старые, значит легко "вскрыть", ну, и, попытаться снять ограничения! :)

----------

diadora83 (01.07.2020), tak_tak777 (04.07.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачть с инфостара
> https://infostart.ru/public/1024786/
> https://infostart.ru/public/968920/
> С заранее Спасибо!


*1024786.zip*,  *зеркало*

*968920.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

Ankiss (02.07.2020), bboy2008 (01.07.2020), Chorus (04.09.2020), Katerina_777 (07.07.2020), lekhaplaton (01.07.2020), mikagi (18.04.2021), natik_82 (06.07.2020), seaeagle (01.07.2020), tak_tak777 (04.07.2020), vitbel (30.10.2021)

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с такой обработкой 
Обмен упп бп30
https://infostart.ru/public/852666/

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с такой обработкой 
Обмен упп бп30
https://infostart.ru/public/852666/

----------


## MichaelIII

> http://<br />
> https://infostart.ru/...iles.com/IKTRa
> 
> Есть такая обработка.


Большая просьба повторить, ссылка умерла.

----------


## MichaelIII

> https://infostart.ru/public/969136/
> выгрузка проводок ЗУП 3.1 - Бухгалтерия 7.7.
> https://dropmefiles.com/IKTRa
> 
> Есть такая обработка.


Просьба перезалить, ссылка умерла.

----------


## MichaelIII

> "Исправление отрицательных остатков по партиям товаров"
> https://infostart.ru/public/665448/
> Нда, действительно первый раз не ту обработку достал :)
> https://dropmefiles.com/veZYl - вот эта верная


Просьба перезалить, ссылка умерла.

----------


## GTA33

> Просьба перезалить, ссылка умерла.


https://dropmefiles.com/aetrv

----------

MichaelIII (01.07.2020), natik_82 (03.07.2020), pony95 (19.07.2020), SLK01 (03.07.2020), Svetlana_K (02.07.2020), tak_tak777 (04.07.2020), ZapMos (02.07.2020)

----------


## MichaelIII

> https://dropmefiles.com/B5nqr
> 
> Исправляйте, и не забудьте буху об этом сказать !


https://infostart.ru/public/997421/
Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерии ред. 3.0 в Управление небольшой фирмой, ред. 1.6

Вот эту также выложите, пожалуйста, заново.

----------

tak_tak777 (04.07.2020)

----------


## diadora83

> Только демо: *137496.rar*,  *зеркало*
> 
> P.S. Обработки старые, значит легко "вскрыть", ну, и, попытаться снять ограничения! :)


Говорит архив с вирусом!!

----------

tak_tak777 (04.07.2020)

----------


## bboy2008

> https://infostart.ru/public/997421/
> Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерии ред. 3.0 в Управление небольшой фирмой, ред. 1.6
> 
> Вот эту также выложите, пожалуйста, заново.


https://yadi.sk/d/yVPz7i7S0EaK8A

----------

Ankiss (02.07.2020), MichaelIII (03.07.2020), natik_82 (08.07.2020), pony95 (19.07.2020), Svetlana_K (02.07.2020), tak_tak777 (04.07.2020), Ukei (07.07.2020), ZapMos (02.07.2020)

----------


## MetaFrame

Здравствуйте.
Просьба поделиться если есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/127859/ 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой Свертка 1С:Розница 2.1
https://infostart.ru/public/368381/

или другой, для свертки базы Розница

----------


## bboy2008

> Здравствуйте.
> Просьба поделиться если есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/127859/ 
> Заранее спасибо!


https://yadi.sk/d/ftQstZDQdJ5NvA

----------

gdalt (03.07.2020), MetaFrame (01.07.2020), natik_82 (03.07.2020), pony95 (19.07.2020), Svetlana_K (02.07.2020), tak_tak777 (04.07.2020), Ukei (07.07.2020), ZapMos (02.07.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Говорит архив с вирусом!!


"Вирус" обнаруживается в файле  *mysql.dll*, а проверяли Вы, вероятно, на сайте https://www.virustotal.com/.
Если взглянуть серьёзно на проблему - то у адекватно-популярных "антивирусников" на этот файл ничего нет...
Тем более - это внешняя компонента, предназначенная, в том числе, и для работы с 7.7, написанная "умельцами".  
Впрочем, есть *обновление*, но там тоже не без греха.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте.
> Просьба поделиться если есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/127859/ 
> Заранее спасибо!


Есть версии чуток свежей (6.10_УФ и 6.11_ОФ): *127859.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

eesyb (02.07.2020), Egor5130 (15.07.2020), garipova (02.07.2020), lera11 (06.07.2020), logdog (03.07.2020), MetaFrame (02.07.2020), natik_82 (06.07.2020), pony95 (19.07.2020), SLK01 (03.07.2020), tak_tak777 (04.07.2020), ZapMos (02.07.2020)

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/718926/

----------


## smsbox

Здравствуйте. Помогите с http://infostart.questa.ru/public/1243869/ пожалуйста.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Помогите с http://infostart.questa.ru/public/1243869/ пожалуйста.


*1243869.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (03.07.2020), bboy2008 (03.07.2020), freeme (03.07.2020), natik_82 (06.07.2020), pony95 (19.07.2020), smsbox (03.07.2020), tak_tak777 (04.07.2020)

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1108652/ заранее спасибо.

----------


## freeme

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/668945/ Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mirrrr

Скачаю обработки с инфостарта, пишите в ЛС

----------


## Konor18

Скачаю отчет-обработку с Инфостарта. Пишите в личку.

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/928177/ или infostart.questa.ru›public/635519/ или др обработку для изменения цен на % в заказе клиента для 1С ут 11.4

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/928177/ или infostart.questa.ru›public/635519/ или др обработку для изменения цен на % в заказе клиента для 1С ут 11.4

----------


## Krio77

Добрый день.
поделитесь свежей обработкой от Диадока OF (Diadoc1C_5_36_01)

----------


## voobrajala

Помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/1179241/ и https://infostart.ru/public/1210401/
почта mvn@outlook.com

----------


## voobrajala

Помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/1179241/ и https://infostart.ru/public/1210401/
почта mvn@outlook.com

----------


## Bazalt1

Пожалуйста помогите скачать или поделитесь обработочкой "Внешняя обработка для автоматической установки цен номенклатуры"
https://infostart.ru/public/272706/

----------


## dragonIMV

Добрый день.
Поделитесь обработкой выгрузки накладной из 1С в формате xml для Диадока. 
Можно для любой конфигурации, сам допилю потом для УПП.
На почту dragonimv@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

удалено

----------


## TrinitronOTV

версия 2.9, исправлена для работы на БП 3.0.75.37, не проверял на последних релизах
ССЫЛКА

----------

nik954 (18.07.2020), pony95 (17.07.2020), santa1 (13.07.2020), Ukei (08.07.2020), ZapMos (20.07.2020)

----------


## ssbt

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой Свертка 1С:Розница 2.1
> https://infostart.ru/public/368381/
> 
> или другой, для свертки базы Розница


там в топиках комментария свободно можно ее скачать

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Помогите скачать "Сводный отчет по видам времени для табеля. ЗУП 3.1"  - https://infostart.ru/public/1226888/

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, следующими отчётами:
https://infostart.ru/public/549681/ - "Справка-расчет "Налог на имущество" "
https://infostart.ru/public/312430/ - "Справка-расчет "Налог на имущество" "
Работаю на УПП 1.3, предприятие доживает последние месяцы, но отчётность надо сдавать...

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, следующими отчётами:
https://infostart.ru/public/549681/ - "Справка-расчет "Налог на имущество" "
https://infostart.ru/public/312430/ - "Справка-расчет "Налог на имущество" "
Работаю на УПП 1.3, предприятие доживает последние месяцы, но отчётность надо сдавать...

----------


## yurii_z

Всем скорейшего добра. Просьба:
https://infostart.ru/public/1165809/
Благодарю!

----------


## dragonIMV

Добрый день.
Может кто помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1135848/
Прошу выслать на почту dragonimv@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен тем, кто откликнется.

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/825052/
https://infostart.ru/public/307641/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/825052/
https://infostart.ru/public/307641/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sokoff

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1100203/ на hp666@list.ru, спасибо!

----------


## smolen1

Доброго всем времени суток! Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/550421/ -  Групповое добавление символов в названия номенклатуры. Спасибо

----------


## Putin-rostov

Может у кого получится поделиться Заполнение и печать акта КС-2 и справки КС-3 в "1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0" ?
https://infostart.ru/public/984877/

----------


## prival

> Доброго всем времени суток! Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/550421/ -  Групповое добавление символов в названия номенклатуры. Спасибо


это же прошлый век... ставить звёздочки, буковки "я", писать что то впереди... сделайте роли на папки, которые хотите скрыть, и сбрасывайте туда неиспользованную номенклатуру

----------


## pirat163

Добрый День,у кого есть возможность поделитесь https://infostart.ru/public/877003/ Распознавание штрихкода

----------


## serkrn

> http://<br />
> http://rgho.st/private...8cc2ac0c39cf47


https://infostart.ru/public/195358/
Можете повторить сайт заблокирован. Спасибо.

----------


## dimarrioo

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста данной обработкой или помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/635831/
dpinkman@bk.ru
Спасибо

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте. Нужна ВПФ Акт списания МЗ (ф. 0504230) для БГУ 1.0 
https://infostart.ru/public/347365/   или
https://infostart.ru/public/538858/   или
https://infostart.ru/public/379433/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## marafon

Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1153795/

----------


## Вованн

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/960549/

----------


## Вованн

помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1006991/

----------


## ivshak

https://infostart.ru/public/1246664/   кто сможет скачать?

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте. Нужна ВПФ Акт списания МЗ (ф. 0504230) для БГУ 1.0
https://infostart.ru/public/347365/ или
https://infostart.ru/public/538858/ или
https://infostart.ru/public/379433/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://infostart.ru/public/195358/
> Можете повторить сайт заблокирован. Спасибо.


*195358.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

Masik777 (17.07.2020), natik_82 (22.07.2020), pony95 (17.07.2020), tak_tak777 (19.07.2020), Veronika123 (24.07.2020), ZapMos (20.07.2020)

----------


## vendim

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пож-та обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/549204/

на vendim@yandex.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## Leeelooo

Добрый день. Скачайте, плиз. Или может есть у кого отчет СКД со скидками по соглашениям https://infostart.ru/public/1170622/

----------


## Leeelooo

Добрый день. Скачайте, пожалуйста. Или может есть у кого отчет СКД со скидками по соглашениям https://infostart.ru/public/1170622/ Parshina_S_V@mail.ru

----------


## bboy2008

Добрый день! Есть у кого.Книга предпринимателя для упп?
https://infostart.ru/public/547950/

----------


## bboy2008

Добрый день! Есть у кого.Книга предпринимателя для упп?
https://infostart.ru/public/547950/

----------


## __irina

Здравствуйте! Может кто поделится алкогольной декларацией в Рознице?
https://infostart.ru/public/1000102/

----------


## __irina

.....

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Ребят, поделитесь, пож. у кого есть отчеты по работе менеджеров для УТ 10.3 Или вообще что то подобное. Нужно смотреть эффективность продаж менеджеров.
Буду благодарен за любой ответ.

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Ребят, поделитесь, пож. у кого есть отчеты по работе менеджеров для УТ 10.3 Или вообще что то подобное. Нужно смотреть эффективность продаж менеджеров.
Буду благодарен за любой ответ.

----------


## Deimon_s

Добрый день, кто может помочь в скачивании?
https://infostart.ru/public/534301/

----------


## __irina

Нет ни у кого алкогольной декларации? Можно любую.. Хоть эту
https://infostart.ru/public/537676/

----------


## __irina

.....

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
https://infostart.ru/public/197189/

----------


## SergAl

Помогите скачать пожалуйста.
https://infostart.ru/public/197189/
https://infostart.ru/public/236876/

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день, кто может помочь в скачивании?
> https://infostart.ru/public/534301/


Универсальная загрузка данных в регистры сведений для управляемых форм
https://dropmefiles.com/vIPPe

----------

DFinteX (20.07.2020), gurskij (18.07.2020), Kaniman (20.07.2020), Masik777 (20.07.2020), MichaelIII (20.07.2020), natik_82 (22.07.2020), pony95 (19.07.2020), sewell (21.07.2020), Ukei (20.07.2020), Veronika123 (24.07.2020), ZapMos (20.07.2020)

----------


## m2200

Здравствуйте, помогите с обработкой, пожалуйста  https://infostart.ru/public/963138/

----------


## prival

> Здравствуйте! Может кто поделится алкогольной декларацией в Рознице?
> https://infostart.ru/public/1000102/


дам свою... тоже самое, только вид сбоку
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RdJ...ew?usp=sharing

----------

alex125it (20.07.2020), alexmargo (19.07.2020), inems (19.07.2020), Masik777 (20.07.2020), MichaelIII (20.07.2020), natik_82 (22.07.2020), pony95 (19.07.2020), provka (18.05.2021), tak_tak777 (19.07.2020), Ukei (20.07.2020), Veta K (20.07.2020), YANEINDEZID (13.04.2021), ZapMos (25.07.2020), __irina (22.07.2020)

----------


## prival

> Нет ни у кого алкогольной декларации? Можно любую.. Хоть эту
> https://infostart.ru/public/537676/


см выше

----------

provka (18.05.2021), __irina (22.07.2020)

----------


## inems

Помогите пожалуйста:
Редактор независимых регистров сведений 8.3
https://infostart.ru/public/1175076/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Помогите пожалуйста:
> Редактор независимых регистров сведений 8.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/1175076/


Попробуйте вот эту:
Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления (https://infostart.ru/public/359844)

https://dropmefiles.com/FrUkK

----------

garipova (23.07.2020), inems (23.07.2020), Kaniman (22.07.2020), Masik777 (20.07.2020), MichaelIII (20.07.2020), natik_82 (05.08.2020), pony95 (29.07.2020), Ukei (20.07.2020), ZapMos (25.07.2020)

----------


## СтасМ

Доброго времени суток!
Скачайте плиз:
https://infostart.ru/public/1248519/

----------

gurskij (21.07.2020)

----------


## СтасМ

Доброго времени суток!
Скачайте плиз:
https://infostart.ru/public/1248519/

----------


## Alexbaikalov

Добрый день.
Есть у кого обработака от Диадока для обычного(неуправляемого) приложения (Diadoc1C_5_38_01)?
Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> Есть у кого обработака от Диадока для обычного(неуправляемого) приложения (Diadoc1C_5_38_01)?
> Поделитесь пожалуйста


Есть, но 5.32.05. Для ОФ и 5.36.01 для УФ Если подойдет, то тут - https://yadi.sk/d/OYgf28al9ruyEw

----------

Forwarder (25.07.2020), natik_82 (22.07.2020)

----------


## romangol80@mai

есть, пиши почту куда сбросить (Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_01)

----------

Forwarder (25.07.2020), natik_82 (22.07.2020)

----------


## Tanya555

Здравствуйте! 
Может есть у кого Выгрузка зарплаты в Газпромбанк (в формате Excel) для ЗУП 2.5. Поделитесь пожалуйста) 
Или помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/391135/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1090080/

----------


## garipova

> Доброго времени суток!
> Скачайте плиз:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1248519/


Есть такая https://infostart.ru/public/1243869/

https://dropmefiles.com/rW40O

----------

natik_82 (05.08.2020), pony95 (29.07.2020), tak_tak777 (23.07.2020), Ukei (22.07.2020), ZapMos (25.07.2020), СтасМ (23.07.2020)

----------


## iokodzun

Добрый день!
Нет ли у кого обработки  Сервис 1С:Номенклатура. Загрузка номенклатуры списком по штрихкоду. https://infostart.ru/public/1148365/

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день! Ребят ни у кого не завалялось такой обработки? https://infostart.ru/public/387665/

----------


## triviumfan

Доброго дня.
Есть у кого-нибудь свежая версия cfu-reader'a? https://infostart.ru/public/1081012/
Есть аналог на обычных формах, но она не работает с новой версией платформы. 
А эта доработанная версия и на управляемых формах и под все платформы...

----------


## flab_r

Добрый день.
Есть у кого обработка
https://infostart.ru/public/1179926/
нужны все три эмулятора
заранее благодарю

----------


## triviumfan

> Доброго дня.
> Есть у кого-нибудь свежая версия cfu-reader'a? https://infostart.ru/public/1081012/
> Есть аналог на обычных формах, но она не работает с новой версией платформы. 
> А эта доработанная версия и на управляемых формах и под все платформы...


Скачал: https://yadi.sk/d/va5BasnBtYgY2Q

----------

4AuHuK (23.07.2020), 666Rebel666 (23.07.2020), bboy2008 (23.07.2020), darminov (24.07.2020), Fltr (23.07.2020), klad7777777 (24.07.2020), Lantra (23.07.2020), pony95 (29.07.2020), ZapMos (25.07.2020)

----------


## klad7777777

> Скачал: https://yadi.sk/d/va5BasnBtYgY2Q


Ничего не найдено ?(

----------

darminov (24.07.2020)

----------


## klad7777777

> Скачал: https://yadi.sk/d/va5BasnBtYgY2Q


Ничего не найдено ?(

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/509628/ - [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta
Желательно последний релиз. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/509628/ - [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta
Желательно последний релиз. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Есть у кого обработка 
https://infostart.ru/public/509628/ - [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta
Желательно последний релиз. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Есть у кого обработка 
> https://infostart.ru/public/509628/ - [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta
> Желательно последний релиз. Заранее спасибо.


Увы, далеко не последний, версия 6.3.8.4: *509628.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

garipova (27.07.2020), MichaelIII (25.07.2020), mikagi (18.04.2021), natik_82 (05.08.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), ZapMos (25.07.2020)

----------


## anluca

Увы, далеко не последний, версия 6.3.8.4
Спасибо,  такая есть.

----------


## mirrrr

Скачаю обработки с Инфостарта, пишите в ЛС

----------


## serkrn

Помогите скачать Панель информации УТ для 11.4 (после 11.4.10): https://infostart.ru/public/463726/

----------


## serkrn

> http://rgho.st/7Z5P7sQjW


Можете повторить, ссылка битая.

----------


## GTA33

> Можете повторить, ссылка битая.


https://dropmefiles.com/wxEsY
есть старая версия

----------

Ankiss (29.07.2020), garipova (27.07.2020), Masik777 (26.07.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Ukei (28.07.2020), ZapMos (25.07.2020)

----------


## yulia1234

Добрый день! Нужен отчет для 1с розницы 8.3, "Анализ оборачиваемости товаров". Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## yulia1234

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/929175/

----------


## Elvisbl

Привет! Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/641605/
Напишите в ЛС кто может скачать, и сколько это будет стоить?

----------


## Elvisbl

Привет! Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/641605/
Напишите в ЛС кто может скачать, и сколько это будет стоить?

----------


## mirrrr

Скачаю обработки с Инфостарта, пишите в ЛС

----------


## Angola

Нужна такая обработка
https://infostart.ru/public/122546/
Очистка базы SQL для 8.3 версии 2.0.1.3
Может есть у кого ...

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Нужна такая обработка
> https://infostart.ru/public/122546/
> Очистка базы SQL для 8.3 версии 2.0.1.3
> Может есть у кого ...


https://dropmefiles.com/2cSdd

----------

Angola (29.07.2020), darminov (29.07.2020), garipova (29.07.2020), gurskij (03.08.2020), Kaniman (02.08.2020), Lolipopkin (29.07.2020), MetaFrame (29.07.2020), natik_82 (05.08.2020), pony95 (29.07.2020), SLK01 (30.07.2020), Svetlana_K (30.07.2020), tak_tak777 (31.07.2020), Ukei (28.07.2020), ZapMos (30.07.2020)

----------


## Lolipopkin

Напишите кто может скачать расширение по расчету процентов по полученным кредитам, займам и депозитам. КА 2.4 
https://infostart.ru/public/1060165/

Или поделитесь ссылкой на подобную обработку под КА, такая в принципе есть для БП.
Буду благодарен!

----------


## profimars

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/1s-obrabotki/me...ya-cmr-539596/

----------


## leoadov

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1252336/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/1s-obrabotki/me...ya-cmr-539596/


*539596.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

kozavva (31.08.2020), natik_82 (05.08.2020), pony95 (30.07.2020), tak_tak777 (31.07.2020), ZapMos (30.07.2020)

----------


## bah_buh

Добрый день. Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/817887/ https://infostart.ru/public/562212/

----------


## mosshelp

ptitca2@yandex.com )))

----------


## yuudaifudo

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать пожалуйста:

Обмен с системой Ветис Меркурий для любых конфигураций. Гашение ВСД, списание продукции, пакетная печать ВСД (простые и управляемые формы)
https://infostart.ru/public/1116416/

----------


## yuudaifudo

Удалите это случайное сообщение.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
> 
> Обмен с системой Ветис Меркурий для любых конфигураций. Гашение ВСД, списание продукции, пакетная печать ВСД (простые и управляемые формы)
> https://infostart.ru/public/1116416/


На всякий выложу, может кому то и нужно https://yadi.sk/d/fyjLiSu1uA8Mcw

----------

4AuHuK (31.07.2020), Ajuice (06.08.2020), alexandr_ll (31.07.2020), bboy2008 (01.08.2020), borisusman (01.08.2020), gea81 (31.07.2020), inems (31.07.2020), kozavva (31.08.2020), mikagi (06.09.2020), MrBlanki (10.08.2020), natik_82 (05.08.2020), pony95 (03.08.2020), Svetlana_K (03.08.2020), tak_tak777 (02.08.2020), yuudaifudo (31.07.2020), ZapMos (04.08.2020), Красный (10.09.2021)

----------


## Masik777

Поделюсь очередными обработками, думаю, что кому то и пригодятся)
-PUBID_614898-ЗагрузкаКлассифБанковИзФа  йлаСайтаРБК ( у меня на ут10.3 не пошло а исправлять не стал)
-PUBID_1039757-_ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXMLС  ГибкимиОтборами
-PUBID_327738-Обмен данными между идентичными конфигурациями 83
-PUBID_1090080-ИмпортСоСбераУФвОплатуПла  тежнойКартой
-PUBID_534301-!УниверсальнаяОбработкаПо

----------

alexandr_ll (01.08.2020), inems (02.08.2020), Kaniman (02.08.2020), morkow (01.08.2020), pony95 (03.08.2020), RuslanOnLine (03.02.2021), Svetlana_K (03.08.2020)

----------


## Masik777

У кого трудности с обновлением банков - делаем " обновить из файла" и указываем на этот файл. Это классификатор с сайта RBK перепакован в zip.  https://yadi.sk/d/o7v65DYqawhffw

----------

Lolipop111 (11.02.2021), Svetlana_K (03.08.2020), Veronika123 (07.08.2020), ZapMos (04.08.2020)

----------


## Rathefon

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:

РегламентированныйОтчетСт  атистикаФормаП4_2020_1кв 
https://infostart.ru/public/587751/

----------


## Masik777

> Поделюсь очередными обработками, думаю, что кому то и пригодятся)
> -PUBID_614898-ЗагрузкаКлассифБанковИзФа  йлаСайтаРБК ( у меня на ут10.3 не пошло а исправлять не стал)
> -PUBID_1039757-_ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXMLС  ГибкимиОтборами
> -PUBID_327738-Обмен данными между идентичными конфигурациями 83
> -PUBID_1090080-ИмпортСоСбераУФвОплатуПла  тежнойКартой
> -PUBID_534301-!УниверсальнаяОбработкаПо

----------

Kaniman (02.08.2020), pony95 (03.08.2020), shamanbys (03.01.2021), Svetlana_K (03.08.2020)

----------


## sawvip

Здравствуйте Уважаемые! может у кого есть вот такая обработка https://tekdata.ru/obrabotka-zagruzk...-roznitsa-2-2/
Загрузка номенклатуры, цен, остатков, документов поступления из Excel в 1С:Розница 2.3

----------


## walera9674

удалите это случайное сообщение

----------


## walera9674

Всем привет, помогите с публикацией
Экзамен 1С:Специалист по платформе 8.3. Полностью решенные ВСЕ билеты экзамена (актуальны на июнь 2020 г.). Последние требования к экзамену. Описание интерфейса сдачи экзамена 1С:Гуру.
Публикация № 537462 walera9674@mail.ru

----------


## Kuznets

> Всем привет, помогите с публикацией
> Экзамен 1С:Специалист по платформе 8.3. Полностью решенные ВСЕ билеты экзамена (актуальны на июнь 2020 г.). Последние требования к экзамену. Описание интерфейса сдачи экзамена 1С:Гуру.
> Публикация № 537462 walera9674@mail.ru


https://dropmefiles.com/i9W53 (сентябрь 2019 г.)

----------

Ajuice (06.08.2020), gurskij (03.08.2020), Kaniman (02.08.2020), Lolipopkin (02.08.2020), natik_82 (05.08.2020), pony95 (03.08.2020), Svetlana_K (03.08.2020), tak_tak777 (05.08.2020), Ukei (04.08.2020), ZapMos (04.08.2020)

----------


## Masik777

НЕ понятно, что с сообщениями. Не весь текст. Короче все, что я писал- https://yadi.sk/d/jEvXVYvRvKmrhA

----------

4AuHuK (02.08.2020), 666Rebel666 (02.08.2020), Ajuice (06.08.2020), Ankiss (06.08.2020), bboy2008 (02.08.2020), borisusman (08.08.2020), borodаn (02.08.2020), eesyb (04.08.2020), inems (02.08.2020), JeHer (05.10.2020), Kaniman (03.08.2020), pony95 (03.08.2020), SLK01 (04.08.2020), smolen1 (03.08.2020), Svetlana_K (03.08.2020), ZapMos (04.08.2020), Катарина82 (03.08.2020), ЮВ_ (03.08.2020)

----------


## Ramza

Всем привет, может быть у кого то запылилось что то подобное? Запарился писать уже =(
https://infostart.ru/public/126800/

----------

AnIr (27.08.2020)

----------


## Ramza

Всем привет, может быть у кого то запылилось что то подобное? Запарился писать уже =(
https://infostart.ru/public/126800/

----------


## GTA33

> Всем привет, может быть у кого то запылилось что то подобное? Запарился писать уже =(
> https://infostart.ru/public/126800/


https://dropmefiles.com/clMt9
Создаем универсальный механизм отбора и сортировки для управляемых форм

----------

666Rebel666 (03.08.2020), Ajuice (06.08.2020), garipova (04.08.2020), natik_82 (05.08.2020), pony95 (03.08.2020), SLK01 (04.08.2020), Svetlana_K (03.08.2020), tak_tak777 (05.08.2020), Ukei (04.08.2020), ZapMos (04.08.2020)

----------


## progr21

Скачай отсюда https://okolokompa.ru/forum/otchyoty...art-infostart/

----------

Ajuice (06.08.2020), Kaniman (03.08.2020), pony95 (03.08.2020), Svetlana_K (17.08.2020)

----------


## criptid

Всем доброго. есть у кого что то подобное https://infostart.ru/public/192563/ спасибо

----------


## al_kon

Друзья, нет ли у кого "Загрузка данных из табличного документа" https://infostart.ru/public/284674/, UPD v 3.0.4.4 (20.02.2019). Спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Друзья, нет ли у кого "Загрузка данных из табличного документа" https://infostart.ru/public/284674/, UPD v 3.0.4.4 (20.02.2019). Спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/C35YSVZvbGb9jw Но там ток 4.0.4.3 Думаю, большой разницы нету.
Ну и еще немного. Может подойдет. https://yadi.sk/d/Qt2x9dxoUWdcmw
Добавил загрузка из Ексель в Розница 2.2 https://yadi.sk/d/Ez7eJbC5U1JBbg

----------

Ajuice (06.08.2020), al_kon (04.08.2020), Barmi (06.08.2020), eesyb (11.08.2020), garipova (04.08.2020), govorunkz (16.09.2020), JeHer (05.10.2020), Kaniman (04.08.2020), klad7777777 (17.08.2020), mikagi (06.09.2020), natik_82 (05.08.2020), pony95 (10.08.2020), sewell (06.08.2020), Svetlana_K (10.08.2020), tak_tak777 (05.08.2020), Ukei (04.08.2020), ZapMos (04.08.2020)

----------


## darminov

Добрый день. может у кого то есть правила "Выгрузка остатков из 1С:Розница 2.2 в 1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0 КОРП"
https://infostart.ru/public/1177069/?detail=Y

----------


## Fufinka

Доброго дня! нет ли у кого Диаграммы Ганта (или просто любой диаграмы)  для Графика  отпусков ( ЗУП 3.1)?

например, https://infostart.ru/public/1133212/ 
https://infostart.ru/public/933403/ 
https://infostart.ru/public/1018376/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня! нет ли у кого Диаграммы Ганта (или просто любой диаграмы)  для Графика  отпусков ( ЗУП 3.1)?
> ... https://infostart.ru/public/933403/ ...


Только эта: *933403.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Ajuice (06.08.2020), alexandr_ll (05.08.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), dbocman (03.12.2020), inems (05.08.2020), Jove (05.08.2020), MichaelIII (05.08.2020), mikagi (06.09.2020), natik_82 (05.08.2020), Svetlana_K (17.08.2020), tak_tak777 (05.08.2020), Ukei (11.08.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021), Zema49 (05.08.2020)

----------


## lazarsr

> https://dropmefiles.com/2cSdd


А можно повтор ссылочки

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, ранее выкладывалось https://infostart.ru/public/664064/ ВПФ для зуп 3.1.8
Нужна актуальная для ЗУП 3.1.14
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, ранее выкладывалось https://infostart.ru/public/664064/ ВПФ для зуп 3.1.8
Нужна актуальная для ЗУП 3.1.14
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mixperez

Добрый день! 

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1186187/

----------


## mixperez

Добрый день! 

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1186187/

----------


## abc1970

Добрый день!
Очень нужна эта https://infostart.ru/public/308219/

----------


## a2a2a2a

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с этим:
https://infostart.ru/public/823735/ очистка кэш

----------


## Btt91

Добрый день! у кого есть обработка перенос данные с УТП 2.0 на КА 2.4?

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с этим:
> https://infostart.ru/public/823735/ очистка кэш


https://yadi.sk/d/5ujec_ivp5y9Fw

----------

666Rebel666 (08.08.2020), a2a2a2a (10.08.2020), Ajuice (18.08.2020), alex125it (11.08.2020), alexandr_ll (08.08.2020), Ankiss (12.08.2020), asusteh (12.08.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), borisusman (08.08.2020), ch09 (17.08.2020), CzaRus (25.12.2020), darminov (08.08.2020), garipova (10.08.2020), JeHer (05.10.2020), klad7777777 (17.08.2020), Lolipopkin (08.08.2020), MichaelIII (12.08.2020), pony95 (10.08.2020), sewell (21.08.2020), Svetlana_K (10.08.2020), tak_tak777 (08.08.2020), Ukei (11.08.2020), ZapMos (13.08.2020), Красный (10.09.2021), Маруся18 (16.08.2020)

----------


## prival

> Здравствуйте Уважаемые! может у кого есть вот такая обработка https://tekdata.ru/obrabotka-zagruzk...-roznitsa-2-2/
> Загрузка номенклатуры, цен, остатков, документов поступления из Excel в 1С:Розница 2.3


вещь конечно бесполезная, но держите
https://drive.google.com/file/d/16V2...ew?usp=sharing

----------

alexandr_ll (11.08.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), ch09 (17.08.2020), direktor88 (15.09.2020), MichaelIII (12.08.2020), natik_82 (11.08.2020), pony95 (19.08.2020), sawvip (11.08.2020), Svetlana_K (17.08.2020), Ukei (12.08.2020), ZapMos (13.08.2020)

----------


## inems

здравствуйте. помогите пожалуйста.
https://infostart.ru/public/1246121/
Загрузка из XML файла ЭДО в документ поступления для конфигураций 1С: Розница 2.2/2.3, Управление торговлей 10.3/11.4

----------


## borodаn

> https://infostart.ru/public/1246121/


какая-то из них https://dropmefiles.com/gZavD

----------

Ajuice (18.08.2020), alexandr_ll (12.08.2020), Ankiss (14.08.2020), ch09 (17.08.2020), Egor5130 (19.08.2020), inems (12.08.2020), Masik777 (12.08.2020), MichaelIII (12.08.2020), mikagi (06.09.2020), MrBlanki (21.08.2020), natik_82 (12.08.2020), pony95 (19.08.2020), Svetlana_K (17.08.2020), Ukei (12.08.2020), ZapMos (13.08.2020)

----------


## smolen1

Доброго дня. Может у кого нибудь есть в наличии данная заполнялка https://infostart.ru/public/445677/  - Заполнение документа "Регистрация разовых начислений" работавшими сверхурочно для ЗУП 2.5
Спасибо.

----------


## smolen1

Доброго дня. Может у кого нибудь есть в наличии данная заполнялка https://infostart.ru/public/445677/  - Заполнение документа "Регистрация разовых начислений" работавшими сверхурочно для ЗУП 2.5
Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго дня. Может у кого нибудь есть в наличии данная заполнялка https://infostart.ru/public/445677/  - Заполнение документа "Регистрация разовых начислений" работавшими сверхурочно для ЗУП 2.5
> Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4e68/459u6rDhk

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), eesyb (24.08.2020), inems (12.08.2020), MichaelIII (12.08.2020), natik_82 (12.08.2020), pony95 (19.08.2020), smolen1 (12.08.2020), Svetlana_K (17.08.2020), Ukei (12.08.2020), ZapMos (13.08.2020)

----------


## darminov

Добрый день, Коллеги.
Не у кого нету расширенной версии данной обработки "Свертка базы SQL + Альтернативный контроль удаления помеченных" http://infostart.questa.ru/public/139651/
или что то на подобии. Необходимо свернуть базу SQL размером 500 гб и пометить на удаление документы и при необходимости их удалить

----------


## MichaelIII

> Добрый день, Коллеги.
> Не у кого нету расширенной версии данной обработки "Свертка базы SQL + Альтернативный контроль удаления помеченных" http://infostart.questa.ru/public/139651/
> или что то на подобии. Необходимо свернуть базу SQL размером 500 гб и пометить на удаление документы и при необходимости их удалить


https://dropmefiles.com/Ut8KF

----------

Ajuice (18.08.2020), darminov (12.08.2020), garipova (14.08.2020), inems (12.08.2020), natik_82 (12.08.2020), pony95 (19.08.2020), Svetlana_K (17.08.2020), tak_tak777 (16.08.2020), Ukei (12.08.2020), ZapMos (13.08.2020)

----------


## serkrn

> 119683


Повторите пожалуйста ссылку срок истек(

----------


## serkrn

> 119683


Повторите пожалуйста ссылку срок хранения истек(

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Повторите пожалуйста ссылку срок хранения истек(


119683

----------

Ajuice (18.08.2020), Alexey_Alex (19.08.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), Katerina_777 (17.08.2020), klad7777777 (17.08.2020), pony95 (19.08.2020), SLK01 (15.08.2020), Svetlana_K (17.08.2020), tak_tak777 (16.08.2020), ZapMos (18.08.2020), Маруся18 (16.08.2020)

----------


## al_kon

Добрый день! Скачайте, пожалуйста, "Обновить налог" автоматически - Программное обновление НДФЛ... https://infostart.ru/public/853665/

----------


## _kr0t_

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/655863/

Спасибо!

----------


## serkrn

> 119683


Спасибо обработка 2016 года, к сожалению не работает в УТ 11.4, нету свежее?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Спасибо обработка 2016 года, к сожалению не работает в УТ 11.4, нету свежее?


новее нет

----------


## a2a2a2a

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/829041/
https://infostart.ru/public/828407/

Спасибо!

----------


## a2a2a2a

delete

----------


## serkrn

Прошу скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/332143/

----------


## mixperez

Помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/619031/

----------


## Master1575

Добрый день, повторите пожалуйста:
https://dropmefiles.com/i9W53 (сентябрь 2019 г.)
Экзамен 1С...

----------


## mart_rom

Здравствуйте!!! Помогите скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/660101/
Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!!! Помогите скачать:
> https://infostart.ru/public/660101/
> Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2S7e/4jNSHMphc

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), Egor5130 (19.08.2020), JeHer (05.10.2020), Lantra (19.08.2020), Masik777 (18.08.2020), mikagi (06.09.2020), pony95 (19.08.2020), Svetlana_K (26.08.2020), tak_tak777 (19.08.2020), Ukei (18.08.2020), Veta K (03.09.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021), ZapMos (27.08.2020), Маруся18 (23.08.2020)

----------


## pinkywombat

День добрый, можно повторить  _Исправление отрицательных остатков по партиям_ https://infostart.ru/public/665448/  ?

----------


## Kuznets

> День добрый, можно повторить  _Исправление отрицательных остатков по партиям_ https://infostart.ru/public/665448/  ?


https://dropmefiles.com/5syXp

----------

Kaniman (27.08.2020), Lantra (19.08.2020), Masik777 (18.08.2020), pinkywombat (19.08.2020), pony95 (19.08.2020), SLK01 (20.08.2020), Svetlana_K (26.08.2020), tak_tak777 (19.08.2020), Ukei (18.08.2020), ZapMos (27.08.2020)

----------


## adm11ru

Здравствуйте!!! Помогите скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/619991

Спасибо.

----------


## adm11ru

Здравствуйте!!! Помогите скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/619991

Спасибо.

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день! Поделитесь, у кого есть, или помогите скачать Заполнение адреса электронной почты в справочнике физические лица для ЗУП 3.1 https://infostart.ru/public/1011207/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vrumbler

Здравствуйте
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
https://infostart.ru/public/1261602/

----------


## vrumbler

Здравствуйте
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
https://infostart.ru/public/1261602/

----------


## Hron21

Помогите скачать  https://infostart.ru/public/679053/
Обмен данными между Бухгалтерией 3.х и Розницей 2.х и УТ11 через DBF

----------


## criptid

Доброго времени суток помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/511419/

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужно расширение https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/556330/.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mixperez

Добрый день! 
У кого нибудь есть что нибудь для печати GS1-128 
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/831189/

----------


## mixperez

Добрый день! 
У кого нибудь есть что нибудь для печати GS1-128 
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/831189/

----------


## eldarovich

Добрый день! помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1176899/ за разумное вознаграждение

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день! помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1176899/ за разумное вознаграждение


Не самая свежая, зато без вознаграждения, то есть - даром: https://dropmefiles.com/io0BO

----------

art31 (22.08.2020), cruzo (04.09.2020), eldarovich (22.08.2020), Kaniman (27.08.2020), pony95 (27.08.2020), santa1 (24.08.2020), Svetlana_K (26.08.2020), tak_tak777 (22.08.2020), Ukei (25.08.2020), ZapMos (27.08.2020)

----------


## valery110

Ребята все привет. ВыгрузкаЗагрузка xml поделитесь пжл 2-3 Спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Ребята все привет. ВыгрузкаЗагрузка xml поделитесь пжл 2-3 Спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/c3QUbqGeknHOew
https://yadi.sk/d/vi9LZBNq4WD_zQ

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), eesyb (30.08.2020), garipova (23.08.2020), JeHer (05.10.2020), Kaniman (27.08.2020), mikagi (06.09.2020), pony95 (27.08.2020), Svetlana_K (26.08.2020), tak_tak777 (22.08.2020), Veta K (03.09.2020), ZapMos (27.08.2020), Маруся18 (23.08.2020)

----------


## art31

Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать Обработку выгрузки данных в PriceChecker Штрих-М https://infostart.ru/public/190632/
https://infostart.ru/public/190632/ 
Спасибо.

----------


## darminov

Добрый день.
Ни у кого нету следующих обработок https://infostart.ru/public/1266121/
и https://infostart.ru/public/1179310/

----------


## gurskij

Будьте добры, помогите скачать анализ документов базы по пользователям
https://infostart.ru/public/1005034/
https://infostart.ru/public/304829/

----------


## mailno6260

Добрый день! Уведомление о смене цен. (Очень не хватает данного функционала в Рознице.) Спасибо. https://infostart.ru/public/1155504/

----------


## RedCat77

Здравствуйте
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
https://infostart.ru/public/270662/
СПС

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте
> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
> https://infostart.ru/public/270662/
> СПС


https://yadi.sk/d/7doTz_awcx7EeA

----------

cruzo (04.09.2020), eesyb (30.08.2020), gurskij (27.08.2020), JeHer (05.10.2020), Kaniman (27.08.2020), klad7777777 (25.08.2020), mikagi (06.09.2020), pony95 (27.08.2020), RedCat77 (25.08.2020), SLK01 (30.08.2020), Svetlana_K (26.08.2020), Ukei (25.08.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021), ZapMos (27.08.2020), Красный (10.09.2021)

----------


## Катарина82

Здравствуйте
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста! https://infostart.ru/public/934514/  Или может что то есть наподобие поделитесь...

----------


## Катарина82

Здравствуйте
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста! https://infostart.ru/public/703229/  Или может что то есть наподобие поделитесь...

----------


## Катарина82

Здравствуйте
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста! https://infostart.ru/public/1171038/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте
> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста! https://infostart.ru/public/703229/  Или может что то есть наподобие поделитесь...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rd7K/4GoiV6u9q

----------

4AuHuK (27.08.2020), 666Rebel666 (27.08.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), bboy2008 (28.08.2020), bentim (28.08.2020), cruzo (04.09.2020), inems (28.08.2020), logdog (20.09.2020), Masik777 (28.08.2020), MichaelIII (31.08.2020), pony95 (27.08.2020), popenko (27.08.2020), progr21 (31.08.2020), Shanell (02.03.2021), SLK01 (30.08.2020), Svetlana_K (28.08.2020), tak_tak777 (27.08.2020), Ukei (27.08.2020), Veronika123 (15.09.2020), ZapMos (01.09.2020), Катарина82 (27.08.2020), СветаОнила (25.09.2020)

----------


## ЮрийСе

Всем привет!
Очень нужна обработка Аналоги номенклатуры для УТ 11, ERP
https://tnsoft.ru/blog/analogi-nomen...11-ka-2-erp-2/
Может кто уже скачивал. Спасибо!

----------


## ЮрийСе

Всем привет!
Может кто уже скачивал. Аналоги номенклатуры для УТ 11, ERP
https://tnsoft.ru/blog/analogi-nomen...11-ka-2-erp-2/

----------


## DenisVich

> https://dropmefiles.com/i9W53 (сентябрь 2019 г.)


А можно ссылку повторить?

----------


## genryokonor

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста вот этой https://infostart.ru/public/997421/ или аналогами. Спасибо.

----------


## DenisVich

Перепубликуйте пожалуйста ссылку на обработку
быстрый поиск и удаление дублей https://infostart.ru/public/127859/



> https://dropmefiles.com/qyS5P

----------


## kovireshad

Помогите скачать,пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/919747/
Ввод показателей план-факта через табличный документ

----------


## kovireshad

Помогите скачать,пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/919747/
Ввод показателей план-факта через табличный документ

----------


## bboy2008

> Перепубликуйте пожалуйста ссылку на обработку
> быстрый поиск и удаление дублей https://infostart.ru/public/127859/


https://yadi.sk/d/BpKgPInU_3qLVA

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), DenisVich (28.08.2020), Kaniman (28.08.2020), Masik777 (28.08.2020), pony95 (28.08.2020), sewell (31.08.2020), Svetlana_K (28.08.2020), ZapMos (01.09.2020), Катарина82 (28.08.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста вот этой https://infostart.ru/public/997421/ или аналогами. Спасибо.


*997421_v1.26.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), genryokonor (28.08.2020), Kaniman (28.08.2020), pony95 (28.08.2020), Svetlana_K (28.08.2020), ZapMos (01.09.2020), Катарина82 (28.08.2020)

----------


## genryokonor

> *997421_v1.26.zip*,  *зеркало*


огромное Вам спасибо!

----------

AnIr (08.09.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), tak_tak777 (30.08.2020)

----------


## genryokonor

> *997421_v1.26.zip*,  *зеркало*


а вот этой нет случаем https://infostart.ru/public/1110723/ ?)

----------


## ЮрийСе

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обработку, очень нужно. Не осталось ни одного стартмани.
http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/1112903/

----------


## ЮрийСе

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обработку, очень нужно. Не осталось ни одного стартмани.
http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/1112903/

----------


## alex601

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1070912/

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1019064/
заранее спасибо

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток! Не поделится ли кто-нибудь из хороших людей https://infostart.ru/public/93330/ 
"Справка к акту инвентаризации расчетов с покупателями. Приложение к форме ИНВ-17" для УПП?
Заранее благодарен :-)

----------


## MichaelIII

> Доброго времени суток! Не поделится ли кто-нибудь из хороших людей https://infostart.ru/public/93330/ 
> "Справка к акту инвентаризации расчетов с покупателями. Приложение к форме ИНВ-17" для УПП?
> Заранее благодарен :-)


https://dropmefiles.com/LED5G

----------

666Rebel666 (31.08.2020), eesyb (31.08.2020), groupd (02.09.2020), pony95 (03.09.2020), ZapMos (01.09.2020), Катарина82 (01.09.2020)

----------


## nik2830

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обработку, очень нужно.
https://infostart.ru/public/1108354/

Спасибо.

----------


## nik2830

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обработку, очень нужно.
https://infostart.ru/public/1108354/

Спасибо.

----------


## Kaniman

Добрый день!
Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/983887/
Редактор объектов информационной базы 8.3
Спасибо.

----------


## Kaniman

Добрый день!
Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/983887/
Редактор объектов информационной базы 8.3
Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/983887/
> Редактор объектов информационной базы 8.3
> Спасибо.


Именно такого нет, попробуйте этот - мож подойдет https://yadi.sk/d/pL6NVUpACFqEkA

----------

Art79 (16.09.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), JeHer (05.10.2020), mikagi (06.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (03.09.2020), prost77 (28.12.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (07.09.2020), Veronika123 (18.09.2020), ZapMos (04.09.2020), Красный (10.09.2021)

----------


## Dremlin_rus

Здравствуйте.
Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1241130/
Загрузка выручек касс по API с 1-ОФД
Спасибо.

----------


## lantari

Здравствуйте. 
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку public/1151505/ "Прием внешнего совместителя по основному месту работы в ЗУП 2.5" 
(адрес: lantari@rambler.ru).
Спасибо.

----------


## Vova86

помогу скачать обработки за sm, почта для связи tempdata2018@yandex.ru

----------


## kozavva

поделитесь пожалуйста  https://infostart.ru/public/1275609/

----------


## lazarsr

Добрый день, поделитесь если есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1061866/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## zurge

Здравствуйте.
Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/346488/
Спасибо.

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте.
> Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/346488/
> Спасибо.


Есть другая (https://infostart.ru/public/122546/): https://dropmefiles.com/3kXrU

----------

Lantra (04.09.2020), MetaFrame (03.09.2020), mikagi (06.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (03.09.2020), santa1 (03.09.2020), tak_tak777 (07.09.2020), ZapMos (04.09.2020), zurge (02.09.2020)

----------


## zurge

Спасибо, попробую.

----------


## galeena

Здравствуйте, поделитесь ,пожалуйста, обработкой для формирования акта сверки с УПД (либо сфи накладные отдельно). Для свежей Бухгалтерии 3.0

----------


## RedCat77

Здравствуйте
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
https://infostart.ru/public/270662/
СПС

----------


## RedCat77

Здравствуйте
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
https://infostart.ru/public/270662/
https://infostart.ru/public/335504/ (ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.7.3)
СПС

----------


## GresSN

Буду признателен в помощи
Акт сверки взаиморасчетов по нескольким договорам 8.2 УПП
https://infostart.ru/public/270507/

----------


## borodаn

> https://infostart.ru/public/335504/
> СПС


 https://dropmefiles.com/huDBJ 8.3.7.2 вроде как

----------

Lantra (04.09.2020), Masik777 (03.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (06.09.2020), RedCat77 (03.09.2020), SLK01 (09.09.2020), tak_tak777 (07.09.2020), ZapMos (04.09.2020)

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте
> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста!
> https://infostart.ru/public/270662/
> СПС


Старая версия, 2014 года: https://dropmefiles.com/HXuWK

Есть другая (https://infostart.ru/public/674594/, сейчас удалена, так что использование на ваш страх и риск): https://dropmefiles.com/QjnT6

----------

mikagi (06.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (06.09.2020), RedCat77 (03.09.2020), tak_tak777 (07.09.2020), ZapMos (04.09.2020)

----------


## RedCat77

> https://dropmefiles.com/huDBJ 8.3.7.2 вроде как


Это 8.3.7.1

----------


## RedCat77

> https://dropmefiles.com/huDBJ 8.3.7.2 вроде как


Это 8.3.7.1 (дубль, сбой сайта)

----------


## galeena

нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/281441/

----------


## borodаn

> нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/281441/


https://dropmefiles.com/Ycley

----------

galeena (04.09.2020), Masik777 (03.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (06.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (07.09.2020), ZapMos (04.09.2020)

----------


## piranea

Благодарю за ответ,но не подошла ссылка. Ребятушки !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!хелп!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 суток качала и не то!!!!
очень надо 1с Предприятие 8.3  8.3.16.1296 на 64 винду платформу и саму программу. дайте пожалуйста ссылку!
Заранее большое спасибо за уделенное время!

----------


## GTA33

> Благодарю за ответ,но не подошла ссылка. Ребятушки !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!хелп!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 суток качала и не то!!!!
> очень надо 1с Предприятие 8.3  8.3.16.1296 на 64 винду платформу и саму программу. дайте пожалуйста ссылку!
> Заранее большое спасибо за уделенное время!


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....80%D0%BC%D1%83!

В этой теме лежит то что ищете :good:

----------

Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (07.09.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Благодарю за ответ,но не подошла ссылка. Ребятушки !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!хелп!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 суток качала и не то!!!!
> очень надо 1с Предприятие 8.3  8.3.16.1296 на 64 винду платформу и саму программу. дайте пожалуйста ссылку!
> Заранее большое спасибо за уделенное время!


Тут - https://yadi.sk/d/3st41KwDGnIrqw 8.3.16.11.48 Работает без проблем.

----------

AnIr (08.09.2020), DenisVich (04.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), piranea (04.09.2020), pony95 (06.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (07.09.2020)

----------


## Masik777

Ребят, кто может делал на Ут 10.3 ограничение доступа по складам? Чтобы в РИБах менеджер видел только свой склад. У мну чота не получается. Читал, что многие уже делали у себя.

----------


## galeena

спасибо. похоже для старой версии. на новой версии не открывается.

----------

piranea (04.09.2020)

----------


## bboy2008

Добрый день! Помогите с обработкой.
Обмен упп 1.3 бп 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/852666/

----------


## korkunov

Всем добра!

Пож-та,
Отчет по сотрудникам организации (ЗУП 2.5, КА 1.1, УПП 1.3)
https://infostart.ru/public/954524/
или что-то аналогичное для УПП 1.3

----------


## korkunov

Всем добра!

Пож-та,
Отчет по сотрудникам организации (ЗУП 2.5, КА 1.1, УПП 1.3)
https://infostart.ru/public/954524/
или что-то аналогичное для УПП 1.3

----------


## asusefsoluit

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1240309/

----------


## al_kon

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, с материальным отчетом для БП 3.0: https://infostart.ru/public/258319/ (обновление от 03/07/2020) или с аналогичным.

----------


## Starscream

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, с экспортом номеклатуры из xlsx в 1С:8.3 (8.3.9.1850)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, с экспортом номеклатуры из xlsx в 1С:8.3 (8.3.9.1850)


Извините, если плохо про Вас подумал, судя по платформе, не понятно - обычные формы или управляемые, поэтому НАБОР:

*ЗагрузкаИзExcel.zip*, *зеркало*

P.S. Если в имени обработки вначале есть число ХХХХХ, то это номер публикации -  https://infostart.ru/public/ХХХХХ

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), groupd (10.09.2020), Kaniman (08.09.2020), Masik777 (07.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), tak_tak777 (07.09.2020), Veronika123 (18.09.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021), ZapMos (15.09.2020), Алёныч (11.08.2021)

----------


## serg6542

День добрый.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1170873/
Ни как не могу дописать самостоятельно...нужна помощь.
Спасибо.

----------


## shulzer

Всем привет!
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1264855/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## aes0nne

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать или мб у кого-то есть: Загрузка реестра платежей физических лиц из Сбербанка
https://infostart.ru/public/1265916/
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## aes0nne

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать или мб у кого-то есть: Загрузка реестра платежей физических лиц из Сбербанка
https://infostart.ru/public/1265916/
или эта 
Загрузка реестра платежей физических лиц из Сбербанка бизнес онлайн
https://infostart.ru/public/1090080/
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## amartyn

Всем доброго времени суток! Может у кого есть данная обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1040822/ Автоматическое формирование листов кассовой книги (ERP 2.4). Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1169693/ поделитесь пожалуйста, чеки не пробиваются

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день. Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1169693/ поделитесь пожалуйста, чеки не пробиваются


Что-то такое есть: https://dropmefiles.com/rnoZg

----------

666Rebel666 (08.09.2020), AnIr (10.09.2020), ikalichkin (08.09.2020), Kaniman (08.09.2020), kozavva (14.09.2020), Lantra (09.09.2020), lekhaplaton (09.09.2020), Masik777 (08.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), seaeagle (08.09.2020), tak_tak777 (08.09.2020), tserj4 (08.09.2020), ZapMos (15.09.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать или мб у кого-то есть: Загрузка реестра платежей физических лиц из Сбербанка
> https://infostart.ru/public/1265916/
> или эта 
> Загрузка реестра платежей физических лиц из Сбербанка бизнес онлайн
> https://infostart.ru/public/1090080/
> Заранее большое спасибо!


Только последняя: *1090080.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (08.09.2020), aes0nne (09.09.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), Chumakova (20.01.2021), Kaniman (08.09.2020), Masik777 (08.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), seaeagle (08.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), ZapMos (15.09.2020), Алёныч (11.08.2021)

----------


## ЮрийСе

Добрый день!
Помогите кто скачать, или может у кого есть: табель для бухгалтерии 1.6 или 2.0
http://infostart.by/public/73616/

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день!
> Помогите кто скачать, или может у кого есть: табель для бухгалтерии 1.6 или 2.0
> http://infostart.by/public/73616/


https://dropmefiles.com/0DQiE

----------

666Rebel666 (09.09.2020), AnIr (10.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), ZapMos (15.09.2020), ЮрийСе (09.09.2020)

----------


## lazarsr

Здравствуйте, помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/1068531/, если есть у кого.

----------


## flab_r

> Не самая свежая, зато без вознаграждения, то есть - даром: https://dropmefiles.com/io0BO


добрый день ! , а можно повторить !!!!
Спасибо !

----------


## Kuznets

> добрый день ! , а можно повторить !!!!
> Спасибо !


Повторенье - мать ученья! А кто отец? :)

https://dropmefiles.com/6bMbU (https://infostart.ru/public/1176899/)

----------

AnIr (10.09.2020), kozavva (18.09.2020), levachok (10.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), ZapMos (15.09.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Повторенье - мать ученья! А кто отец? :)


Отец - Кузнец! Но только не ремень... :D  :D  :D

----------


## DaFFStar

Может быть у кого нибудь есть что-то подобное https://infostart.ru/public/413919/?detail=Y буду заранее благодарен

----------


## peace1984

Добрый день, 
Люди добрые, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1290604/

Проблема решилась, сам написал расширение.

----------


## alex_plank

Помогите скачать https://expert.chistov.pro/public/439365/
Либо возможно у кого есть правила конвертации Бухгалтерия 7.7 для Украины в УТП?

Заранее благодарен

----------


## alex_plank

Добрый день.
Поделитесь у кого есть Правила конвертации Бухгалтерия 7.7 для Украины в УТП.
почта - alexplankx@gmail.com

Заранее благодарен

----------


## alex_plank

Добрый день.
Поделитесь у кого есть Правила конвертации Бухгалтерия 7.7 для Украины в УТП.
почта - alexplankx@gmail.com

Заранее благодарен

----------


## bercut0077

Добрый день. Выложите повторно 
https://infostart.ru/public/714339/
https://infostart.ru/public/193541/
https://infostart.ru/public/630491/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день.
Поделитесь у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/387224/   (ПФ Унифицировання форма Т2 ВУР (начиная с релиза 3.1.13).epf)
Заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/387224/   (ПФ Унифицировання форма Т2 ВУР (начиная с релиза 3.1.13).epf)
> Заранее спасибо


*387224.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), eesyb (05.10.2020), groupd (12.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), ZapMos (15.09.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Выложите повторно 
> https://infostart.ru/public/714339/
> https://infostart.ru/public/193541/
> https://infostart.ru/public/630491/
> Заранее спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/WZfxXd_q0e_SdA  Последнее (630491) не нашел. Но положил корректировку записей регистров. Может подойдет.

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), eesyb (05.10.2020), JeHer (05.10.2020), kozavva (14.09.2020), levachok (14.09.2020), MetaFrame (14.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), rnf70 (30.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), Veronika123 (23.09.2020), ZapMos (15.09.2020), Красный (10.09.2021)

----------


## Forwarder

Добрый день!
Помогите найти Диадок "Стандартные формы". Желательно, из последних.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## RedCat77

Добрый день.
Поделитесь у кого есть
https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/87531/
https://infostart.ru/public/553498/
https://infostart.ru/public/200534/
https://infostart.ru/public/821150/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## e160rus

> Добрый день. Выложите повторно
> https://infostart.ru/public/714339/
> https://infostart.ru/public/193541/
> Заранее спасибо


PUBID_714339
PUBID_193541

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), Kaniman (14.09.2020), Masik777 (14.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), ZapMos (15.09.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> Помогите найти Диадок "Стандартные формы". Желательно, из последних.
> Заранее спасибо!


Всё, что есть: *Diadoc1C_5_32_05.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), Forwarder (17.09.2020), levachok (15.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь у кого есть
> https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/87531/
> https://infostart.ru/public/553498/
> https://infostart.ru/public/200534/
> https://infostart.ru/public/821150/
> Заранее спасибо


Тут - https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/87531/- нечем делиться. Делаешь, как написано, копируешь - вставляешь где нужно и все. Остальные мож и есть у кого.

----------


## Rattius

Доброго вечера!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать  https://*nfostart.ru/public/160132/
Очень нужно.
Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## a.tsybulenko

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого-нибудь Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.7.3? Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## MichaelIII

> Здравствуйте! Есть у кого-нибудь Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.7.3? Поделитесь пожалуйста!


https://dropmefiles.com/WDCkm

----------

a.tsybulenko (16.09.2020), alexandr_ll (16.09.2020), Jove (16.09.2020), klad7777777 (18.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), schwarz001100 (18.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), ZapMos (16.09.2020)

----------


## konvalerij

https://infostart.ru/public/997421/
Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерии ред. 3.0 в Управление небольшой фирмой, ред. 1.6

Вот эту также выложите, пожалуйста, заново.

----------


## konvalerij

https://infostart.ru/public/997421/
Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерии ред. 3.0 в Управление небольшой фирмой, ред. 1.6

Вот эту также выложите, пожалуйста, заново.

----------


## e160rus

> https://infostart.ru/public/997421/
> Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерии ред. 3.0 в Управление небольшой фирмой, ред. 1.6
> 
> Вот эту также выложите, пожалуйста, заново.


PUBID_997421.zip

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), Kaniman (16.09.2020), konvalerij (16.09.2020), natik_82 (24.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## govorunkz

> https://yadi.sk/d/C35YSVZvbGb9jw Но там ток 4.0.4.3 Думаю, большой разницы нету.
> Ну и еще немного. Может подойдет. https://yadi.sk/d/Qt2x9dxoUWdcmw
> Добавил загрузка из Ексель в Розница 2.2 https://yadi.sk/d/Ez7eJbC5U1JBbg


у всех она долго грузит? при загрузки информации в справочник? как будто завис?

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), Veta K (19.09.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021)

----------


## ivan_ov

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/963613/

----------


## skvorec74

Может кто поделится: нужен модуль ДИАДОК для 1С 83

----------


## ikalichkin

> Может кто поделится: нужен модуль ДИАДОК для 1С 83


Всё, что есть: *Diadoc1C_UF_5_42_01.epf*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), Forwarder (17.09.2020), klad7777777 (18.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), skvorec74 (16.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), Veta K (19.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## Avatar_101

Доброго времени суток помогите скачать :
https://infostart.ru/public/826341/
https://infostart.ru/public/986703/
https://infostart.ru/public/1019554/
Mantrov1980@gmail.com 
Зарание спасибо

----------


## Avatar_101

Доброго времени суток помогите скачать :
https://infostart.ru/public/826341/
https://infostart.ru/public/986703/
https://infostart.ru/public/1019554/
Mantrov1980@gmail.com 
Зарание спасибо

----------


## zhorzho

Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1227090/

----------


## fliper

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с инфостарт https://infostart.ru/public/932924/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1227090/


Попробуйте эту - https://yadi.sk/d/otFiY60c0xr-dA может подойдет

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), borisusman (21.09.2020), boroda69 (03.10.2020), Kaniman (18.09.2020), levachok (18.09.2020), MichaelIII (20.09.2020), natik_82 (24.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020), zhorzho (18.09.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> у всех она долго грузит? при загрузки информации в справочник? как будто завис?


Может Вы читали, что "На клиенте должен быть MS Excel, это обязательно". Остальных причин для зависания лично у меня не наблюдалось. Попробуйте еще и эту https://yadi.sk/d/xb-FUenIi8M-kQ

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), pony95 (18.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> у всех она долго грузит? при загрузки информации в справочник? как будто завис?


Забыл добавить.  Еще такая есть https://cloud.mail.ru/public/23DF/ha2h9WXzy

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), pony95 (18.09.2020), sewell (18.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (18.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## prival

заполнение поступления товара из экселя. самое толковое, самое простое, самое вменяемое. розница 2.3.5
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SwV...ew?usp=sharing

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), ikalichkin (18.09.2020), Masik777 (18.09.2020), pony95 (18.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020)

----------


## lazarsr

> заполнение поступления товара из экселя. самое толковое, самое простое, самое вменяемое. розница 2.3.5
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SwV...ew?usp=sharing


А пароль есть от модуля?

----------

Sei (18.09.2020), tak_tak777 (21.09.2020)

----------


## prival

> А пароль есть от модуля?


пароль? разве там есть пароль? нет пароля

----------


## prival

> А пароль есть от модуля?


пароль? разве там есть пароль? нет пароля

----------


## lazarsr

> пароль? разве там есть пароль? нет пароля


Есть, посмотри в модуле.

----------


## mixperez

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/169573/

----------


## prival

> Есть, посмотри в модуле.


пароль на что????

----------


## ikalichkin

> пароль на что????


Да что Вам не понятного? *lazarsr* ваш модуль хочет "поковырять"...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/169573/


*169573.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (19.09.2020), Alexey_Alex (19.09.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), natik_82 (24.09.2020), pony95 (21.09.2020), RedCat77 (23.09.2020), tak_tak777 (21.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## KosAlex

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/852062/

----------


## bboy2008

Добрый день! Помогите с обработкой для бп 3.0 заполнить по остаткам продукцию.
https://infostart.ru/public/581839/

----------


## Иван567

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/117330/?detail=Y     .Обработка автозаполнения значений БазоваяЕдиница и ОсновнаяЕдиница в справочнике Номенклатура для 1с7
Публикация № 117330

----------


## Иван567

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/117330/?detail=Y     .Обработка автозаполнения значений БазоваяЕдиница и ОсновнаяЕдиница в справочнике Номенклатура для 1с7
Публикация № 117330

----------


## borodаn

> https://infostart.ru/public/117330


https://dropmefiles.com/J8niB

----------

666Rebel666 (20.09.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), levachok (21.09.2020), natik_82 (24.09.2020), pony95 (21.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (21.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020), Иван567 (22.09.2020)

----------


## Serg200

Помогите найти чат для сотрудников
https://infostart.ru/public/1083776/

----------


## skvorec74

> Помогите найти чат для сотрудников
> https://infostart.ru/public/1083776/


Присоединяюсь

----------


## Катарина82

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать или может  у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1051656/

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1281114/

----------


## KosAlex

> заполнение поступления товара из экселя. самое толковое, самое простое, самое вменяемое. розница 2.3.5
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SwV...ew?usp=sharing



на последней версии Розницы - ошибка. "Несоответствие типов (параметр номер '2')"
модуль запаролен.

----------


## CrazyRacer

> Попробуйте вот эту:
> Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления (https://infostart.ru/public/359844)
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/FrUkK


Перезалейте пожалуйста.

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/277728/

----------


## borodаn

> https://infostart.ru/public/277728/


https://dropmefiles.com/jniiu

----------

666Rebel666 (22.09.2020), CrazyRacer (22.09.2020), eesyb (05.10.2020), garipova (22.09.2020), Kaniman (22.09.2020), MichaelIII (22.09.2020), natik_82 (24.09.2020), pony95 (27.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (24.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Не завалялось ли у кого случайно https://infostart.ru/public/807767/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Перезалейте пожалуйста.


*359844_Именение_регистров.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), CrazyRacer (23.09.2020), Kaniman (22.09.2020), levachok (22.09.2020), Masik777 (23.09.2020), natik_82 (24.09.2020), pony95 (27.09.2020), tak_tak777 (24.09.2020), Veronika123 (23.09.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## w1llko

Нужна обработка для работы с картами Яндекс, Гугл и 2Гис. Можно в ЛС. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Иван567

Большое спасибо!

----------


## sochinezz

Исправление некорректной загрузки приходных накладных "1С:Розница 8. Аптека" 
Инфостарт № 1185440Б очень надо...

----------


## konstkr

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать 2 разработки. Заранее спасибо!
https://infostart.ru/public/1153934/
и
https://infostart.ru/public/283437/

----------


## konstkr

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать 2 разработки. Заранее спасибо!
https://infostart.ru/public/1153934/
и
https://infostart.ru/public/283437/

----------


## mixperez

Доброго времени суток, помогите скачать 

https://infostart.ru/public/1251715/

----------


## mixperez

Доброго времени суток, помогите скачать 

https://infostart.ru/public/1251715/

----------


## Masik777

Всем привет! Может у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/378245/
Поделитесь пожалуйста. Огромнейшее спасибо, кто  поможет.

----------


## Btt91

всем привет есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1065470/ поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Mark66

добрый день. есть у кого такая обработка или помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/849961/     - 
odua48@mail.ru

----------


## bboy2008

Есть у кого - Спецификация к счету БП 30
https://infostart.ru/public/1109783/

----------


## bboy2008

Есть у кого - Спецификация к счету БП 30
https://infostart.ru/public/1109783/

----------


## Masik777

Добрейшего всем и хорошего настроения!) Продолжим делиться вкусняшками. Как то самому было нужно. Может понадобится и другим. https://yadi.sk/d/MA6WEr2WIdSvwQ  в архиве: PUBID_127988-ВыплатаЗарплатыВТБ-24.epf, PUBID_1242411-Обработка обмена KAMIN30.epf, PUBID_1287098-Бух30_КомиссияБанка, PUBID_181955-СоздатьТипыЦенНоменклатур  ыПоставщиков2.epf, PUBID_298295-УстановкаЦенНоменклатурыП  оДокументамПоступления.epf, 1cAdmin840 - обработка объектов, замена ссылок УФ.EPF,  GrupovayaObrabotka с произвольным кодом.epf, ГрупповаяОбработкаСправоч  никовИДокументовУФ BEST.EPF, Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов 82.epf, PUBID_619551-кИТ_ВзаимозачетЗадолженно  ти, PUBID_205384-АЦРК_ОстаткиПоОбъектуПоРе  истрамНакопления_007_ОФ+Уф, PUBID_358710-ГрупповаяЗаменаСубконто_1.1  .0, PUBID_1090608-LSOFT_Заполнить счета-заказы вх-платежа

----------

AKR00B (26.10.2020), alexandr_ll (24.09.2020), bboy2008 (24.09.2020), bentim (01.10.2020), boroda69 (03.10.2020), cruzo (09.10.2020), dimonnich (13.10.2020), fliper (24.09.2020), inems (24.09.2020), jackishewazina (11.04.2021), JeHer (05.10.2020), Kaniman (24.09.2020), kosmos_live (11.10.2020), levachok (24.09.2020), MichaelIII (29.09.2020), pony95 (27.09.2020), progbuh (30.09.2020), skvorec74 (24.09.2020), smolen1 (24.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), vlboy (24.09.2020), VUN (25.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## lawnm0werman

Вот такой инструмент https://infostart.ru/public/1266087/ может кто-нибудь выложить?

----------


## rty567

Здравствуйте. 
Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1282446/

----------


## rty567

Здравствуйте. 
У кого имеется, Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1282446/

----------


## rty567

Здравствуйте. 
У кого имеется, Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1282446/

----------


## al_kon

Помогите, пожалуйста, кто сможет, https://infostart.ru/public/509628/ - 509628_СверткаИПереносБП_БП30_v  6.3.8.4 ([БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0). Заранее спасибо.

----------


## borodаn

> Помогите, пожалуйста, кто сможет, https://infostart.ru/public/509628/


https://dropmefiles.com/gqTmw

----------

al_kon (25.09.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), bboy2008 (24.09.2020), garipova (29.09.2020), JeHer (05.10.2020), Kaniman (25.09.2020), lazarsr (25.09.2020), levachok (24.09.2020), Masik777 (26.09.2020), MetaFrame (28.09.2020), natik_82 (25.09.2020), pony95 (27.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (28.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020), СветаОнила (25.09.2020)

----------


## lazarsr

Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/688636/ , замучился прописывать права в ERP.

----------


## GTA33

> Вот такой инструмент https://infostart.ru/public/1266087/ может кто-нибудь выложить?


Кстати, сам пользуюсь вот такой штукой
http://devtool1c.ucoz.ru/index/konsol_zaprosov/0-18

----------

Kaniman (25.09.2020), pony95 (27.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (28.09.2020), ZapMos (27.09.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Вот такой инструмент https://infostart.ru/public/1266087/ может кто-нибудь выложить?


*1266087_Консоль_кода_для_управ
						*

----------

Alexey_Alex (25.09.2020), lawnm0werman (25.09.2020), lazarsr (25.09.2020), Masik777 (26.09.2020), pony95 (27.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021), w1llko (26.09.2020), ZapMos (27.09.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

https://infostart.ru/public/1266087/

Консоль кода для УФ 1266087 (крайняя версия 2020807):
https://dropmefiles.com/PO5Bn

----------

666Rebel666 (26.09.2020), Alexey_Alex (28.09.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), cruzo (09.10.2020), eesyb (05.10.2020), garipova (05.10.2020), ikalichkin (26.09.2020), JeHer (05.10.2020), lawnm0werman (26.09.2020), Masik777 (26.09.2020), MetaFrame (28.09.2020), MichaelIII (29.09.2020), mikagi (19.08.2022), pony95 (27.09.2020), progbuh (30.09.2020), RedCat77 (29.09.2020), root7 (26.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), ZapMos (27.09.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Есть у кого - Спецификация к счету БП 30
> https://infostart.ru/public/1109783/


Есть другая:
https://dropmefiles.com/rajQI

----------

aleks3372 (02.10.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), bboy2008 (26.09.2020), garipova (29.09.2020), ikalichkin (26.09.2020), Masik777 (26.09.2020), MichaelIII (29.09.2020), pony95 (27.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (28.09.2020), ZapMos (27.09.2020), Катарина82 (29.09.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Есть у кого?
ОтключениеВключениеИнтерн  етПоддержкиПользователей_

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> https://dropmefiles.com/gqTmw


Есть у кого СверткаИПереносБП_БП30_v6.5.1.2 ?

----------

tak_tak777 (28.09.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Есть у кого?
> ОтключениеВключениеИнтерн  етПоддержкиПользователей БП_3.0_УФ


*УправлениеИПиРекл_УФ_83.epf*, *зеркало*

По поводу Включения Интернет Поддержки Пользователей: эта обработка ГАРАНТИРОВАНО отключает ИПП, ну а включить можно и в _Администрировании - Интернет-поддержка и сервисы_, через тот же _Монитор Портала 1С:ИТС_.
Что касается рекламы - то при использовании флага _Блокировать Информация При Запуске_ надо *обязательно* изменить флаг, возможно дважды... :)

P.S. Не судите строго: сие произведение не моё, исправлять НИЧЕГО не исправлял, удачи!

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), boroda69 (03.10.2020), CzaRus (24.12.2020), Kaniman (27.09.2020), levachok (27.09.2020), Masik777 (28.09.2020), MichaelIII (29.09.2020), pony95 (27.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (28.09.2020), Touch_of_soul (26.09.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021), ZapMos (27.09.2020)

----------


## uliana2017

доброго времени суток может у кого-то ест https://infostart.ru/public/1131912/ поделитесь пожалуйста!буду очень благодарна !!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> доброго времени суток может у кого-то ест https://infostart.ru/public/1131912/ поделитесь пожалуйста!буду очень благодарна !!!!


Может подойдёт/переделаете табель с сайта Милькина В.В:  *helpme1c.ru*

----------

inems (27.09.2020), Kaniman (29.09.2020), levachok (29.09.2020), MichaelIII (29.09.2020), pony95 (27.09.2020), RedCat77 (29.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), ZapMos (27.09.2020)

----------


## gurskij

https://infostart.ru/public/1237971/ Настройка ограничений входа пользователей в базу. Может кто поможет. Спасибо

----------


## krabokaver

https://infostart.ru/public/956348/ АТОЛ через веб-сервер. Помогите плз скачать

----------


## Kuznets

> https://infostart.ru/public/956348/ АТОЛ через веб-сервер. Помогите плз скачать


Только не самая свежая версия: https://dropmefiles.com/E0V3h

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), pony95 (07.10.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), ZapMos (01.10.2020)

----------


## uliana2017

может у кого-то есть новая https://infostart.ru/public/535969/ 
моя на 2 не хочет работать :(

----------


## krabokaver

> Только не самая свежая версия: https://dropmefiles.com/E0V3h


Спасибо, но хотелось бы посвежее, этой всеж таки уже полтора года

----------


## alexandr_ll

> может у кого-то есть новая https://infostart.ru/public/535969/ 
> моя на 2 не хочет работать :(


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BCyH/2jua9eLq7

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), bboy2008 (30.09.2020), bentim (01.10.2020), garipova (05.10.2020), gurskij (30.09.2020), Kaniman (30.09.2020), levachok (30.09.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), progbuh (30.09.2020), seaeagle (30.09.2020), sewell (01.10.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), uliana2017 (30.09.2020), ZapMos (01.10.2020)

----------


## Катарина82

добрый день ! может у кого-то есть https://infostart.ru/public/930946/

----------


## LanSaLot

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1062059/

----------


## Иван567

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1174939/ (Загрузка из ОФД в Отчет о розничных продажах товаров с ценой и количеством Публикация № 1174939) и  https://infostart.ru/public/660101/  (Загрузка в 1С:Бухгалтерию 3.0 данных из ОФД о денежных поступлениях (чеках) Публикация № 660101)

----------


## mosshelp

> Вот https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FvxH%2FRkYAZ4yLB


ссылка не работает

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022)

----------


## darminov

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1241070/ или что на подобии подскажите необходимо из назначения платежа вытягивать дату платежа

----------


## krabokaver

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1241070/ или что на подобии подскажите необходимо из назначения платежа вытягивать дату платежа


В этой же публикации приведен код функции, на вход подаете строку, она возвращает дату

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1174939/ (Загрузка из ОФД в Отчет о розничных продажах товаров с ценой и количеством Публикация № 1174939) и  https://infostart.ru/public/660101/  (Загрузка в 1С:Бухгалтерию 3.0 данных из ОФД о денежных поступлениях (чеках) Публикация № 660101)


Только вторая: *660101.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

asergei (24.03.2021), MichaelIII (06.10.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), Pups2010 (17.04.2021), seaeagle (01.10.2020), Svetlana_K (02.10.2020), ZapMos (01.10.2020), Иван567 (02.10.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1174939/ (Загрузка из ОФД в Отчет о розничных продажах товаров с ценой и количеством Публикация № 1174939) и  https://infostart.ru/public/660101/  (Загрузка в 1С:Бухгалтерию 3.0 данных из ОФД о денежных поступлениях (чеках) Публикация № 660101)


Может кому понадобится https://yadi.sk/d/IQe1keO3GXvrwQ В архиве ЗагрузкаПКОРКООперацииСПл  атКартойИзExcelВыгруженного

----------

asergei (24.03.2021), bacemo (27.08.2022), inems (01.10.2020), Kaniman (01.10.2020), MichaelIII (06.10.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), Pups2010 (17.04.2021), Svetlana_K (02.10.2020), ZapMos (01.10.2020), Иван567 (02.10.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Может кому понадобится https://yadi.sk/d/IQe1keO3GXvrwQ В архиве ЗагрузкаПКОРКООперацииСПл  атКартойИзExcelВыгруженного





					
						Последний раз редактировалось Masik777; 02.10.2020 в 17:10.

----------


## aleks3372

> PUBID_714339
> PUBID_193541


Добрый день!
Перевыложите пожалуйста на другой обменник, невозможно скачать

----------


## lazarsr

Добрый день всем, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1045152/, очень нуна. Или что то похожее
https://infostart.ru/public/712787/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Перевыложите пожалуйста на другой обменник, невозможно скачать


https://yadi.sk/d/QkpZXmstQvIzkw

----------

aleks3372 (02.10.2020), Kaniman (02.10.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), Svetlana_K (02.10.2020), ZapMos (07.10.2020)

----------


## GroZnoR

Товарищи здравствуйте,
Может кто, поделиться Материальным отчетом м-19
В каком нибудь виде)
БП 3.0.82.34

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день всем, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1045152/, очень нуна. Или что то похожее
> https://infostart.ru/public/712787/


Есть вторая: *712787.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (03.10.2020), alexandr_ll (03.10.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), inems (03.10.2020), Kaniman (02.10.2020), klad7777777 (07.10.2020), lazarsr (07.10.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), SLK01 (05.10.2020), Svetlana_K (06.10.2020), ZapMos (07.10.2020)

----------


## GTA33

> может у кого-то есть новая https://infostart.ru/public/535969/ 
> моя на 2 не хочет работать :(


https://dropmefiles.com/5T1eG
Конструктор внешних печатных форм

нашёл предпоследнюю, может сгодиться

----------

alexandr_ll (03.10.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), boroda69 (03.10.2020), garipova (05.10.2020), gurskij (03.10.2020), inems (03.10.2020), Kaniman (02.10.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), Svetlana_K (06.10.2020), ZapMos (07.10.2020), Изарий (05.10.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Товарищи здравствуйте,
> Может кто, поделиться Материальным отчетом м-19
> В каком нибудь виде)
> БП 3.0.82.34


М-19 МатериальныйОтчет:
https://dropmefiles.com/WuuY9

----------

alexandr_ll (03.10.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), garipova (05.10.2020), GroZnoR (03.10.2020), inems (03.10.2020), MichaelIII (06.10.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), Svetlana_K (03.10.2020), ZapMos (07.10.2020)

----------


## Kaniman

> https://dropmefiles.com/5T1eG
> Конструктор внешних печатных форм
> нашёл предпоследнюю, может сгодиться


404 Not Found. Ещё раз можно выложить?
Спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> 404 Not Found. Ещё раз можно выложить?
> Спасибо!


*535969_v5.1.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

inems (04.10.2020), Kaniman (04.10.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), Svetlana_K (10.10.2020), ZapMos (07.10.2020)

----------


## ЭльмираШар

Помогите пожалуйста скачать infostart.ru/public/158630/

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать infostart.ru/public/158630/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/q9Hr/gCDGsbjKF

----------

bacemo (27.08.2022), garipova (05.10.2020), Kaniman (05.10.2020), levachok (05.10.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), Svetlana_K (10.10.2020), ZapMos (12.10.2020), ЭльмираШар (04.10.2020)

----------


## ЮрийСе

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/354409/

----------


## ivan_ov

Здравствуйте. У кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/965329/? Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## KeshaF

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/204472/

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/204472/


Что есть. В архиве : 15867_2-65473-80345-DataCommander23 https://yadi.sk/d/fn17JrdK9wUWsA Может подойдет. И еще эта https://yadi.sk/d/fiyGgCpKtgmKlw - https://infostart.ru/public/394319/

----------

alex125it (06.10.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), JeHer (06.10.2020), KeshaF (06.10.2020), klad7777777 (07.10.2020), levachok (06.10.2020), natik_82 (27.10.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), progbuh (06.10.2020), Svetlana_K (06.10.2020), tak_tak777 (09.10.2020), ZapMos (07.10.2020)

----------


## ivan_ov

Здравствуйте. Может у кого то есть https://infostart.ru/public/1219689/

----------


## JBoy

Пожалуйста помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1254868/

----------


## prival

> Пожалуйста помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1254868/


всё равно его никто не скачивает((
держите https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ebe...ew?usp=sharing

----------

e160rus (08.10.2020), JBoy (07.10.2020), JeHer (29.10.2020), Lantra (07.10.2020), levachok (08.10.2020), MichaelIII (13.10.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), progr21 (08.10.2020), Svetlana_K (10.10.2020), vwera (30.05.2021), ZapMos (07.10.2020)

----------


## Yanej2010

Помоги скачать https://infostart.ru/public/276639/

----------


## garipova

Добрый день!
может, кто скачивал, поделитесь, пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/973009/

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день!
может, кто скачивал, поделитесь, пожалуйста !!!!!!! https://infostart.ru/public/1018667/

----------


## belset

Доброго дня! Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1117878/

----------


## Zema49

Всем привет!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, толковым дополнительным соглашением по кадровому переводу (ЗУП 3.х)

----------


## gnusmedved

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1059397/ ?

----------


## al_kon

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1108681/ - Ввод Табеля СВОДНО. ЗУП/ЗКГУ 3.1. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Platinum

Добрый день. Помогите скачать "54-ФЗ: Онлайн-кассы для 1С 7.7 нетиповая"
https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/991465/

----------


## lazarsr

Добрый вечер! Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/694647/ - поделитесь!!!!

----------


## Powel

Доброго времени суток.
Возможно у кого-то есть какая-либо из данных обработок:
https://infostart.ru/public/128316/
https://infostart.ru/public/1103935/
https://infostart.ru/public/365777/
https://infostart.ru/public/254141/
https://infostart.ru/public/273437/
или другая обработка для организации рассылки отчетов по электронке. 
Был бы очень благодарен.

----------


## aes0nne

Добрый вечер.
128316, но она старая. Не знаю, подойдет ли
https://yadi.sk/d/UICaxLOd590gkQ

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), pony95 (20.10.2020), Powel (09.10.2020), Svetlana_K (10.10.2020), ZapMos (12.10.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1108681/ - Ввод Табеля СВОДНО. ЗУП/ЗКГУ 3.1. Заранее благодарю.


*1108681.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (09.10.2020), al_kon (09.10.2020), Kaniman (09.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), tak_tak777 (09.10.2020), ZapMos (12.10.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать "54-ФЗ: Онлайн-кассы для 1С 7.7 нетиповая"
> https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/991465/


А закопипастить текст не судьба? В конце сообщения этой темы:
_Во вложенном файле то же самое, это для тех, кто хочет отблагодарить._

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помоги скачать https://infostart.ru/public/276639/


*276639.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), eesyb (21.12.2020), natik_82 (27.10.2020), tak_tak777 (09.10.2020), ZapMos (12.10.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго времени суток.
> Возможно у кого-то есть какая-либо из данных обработок:
> https://infostart.ru/public/128316/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1103935/
> https://infostart.ru/public/365777/
> https://infostart.ru/public/254141/
> https://infostart.ru/public/273437/
> или другая обработка для организации рассылки отчетов по электронке. 
> Был бы очень благодарен.


Выложил, что нашел у себя, возможно, тоже старые, но сами посмотрите. В архиве 83136-128316-150206-259422-Рассылка ЭлПочты УТ 103-РассылкаПочтыПоКатегориям   - https://yadi.sk/d/2XXfS9pEus82Gw или проще прочитать тут - https://helpf.pro/faq/view/1053.html

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), Bizlen (19.02.2022), eesyb (21.12.2020), MichaelIII (13.10.2020), natik_82 (27.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), Powel (09.10.2020), progbuh (26.10.2020), qw1sq1 (20.05.2021), Svetlana_K (10.10.2020), tak_tak777 (09.10.2020), ZapMos (12.10.2020)

----------


## lazarsr

Добрый день есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/180159/ , нужна срочно.

----------


## aes0nne

> Добрый день есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/180159/ , нужна срочно.


Добрый день
https://yadi.sk/d/8au7EVfoJTpNTQ

----------

666Rebel666 (09.10.2020), bacemo (27.08.2022), borisusman (12.10.2020), lazarsr (14.10.2020), levachok (11.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), Svetlana_K (10.10.2020), tak_tak777 (09.10.2020), ViaIvan (12.02.2021), ZapMos (12.10.2020)

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день!
Кто может поделиться одной из обработок (нужна для УПП):
https://infostart.ru/public/1131277/
http://is.podati.ru/public/1223008/
https://infostart.ru/public/730470/

----------


## KeshaF

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/991921/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## criptid

Доброго всем. поделитесь https://infostart.ru/public/537482/ очень нужно.

----------


## евген123

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста расширением москваотчетпоуказу97ум для бухгалтерии 30
спасибо

----------


## alex601

Приветы. Помогите найти https://infostart.ru/public/1130929/

----------


## bercut0077

Доброго дня. Повторите пожалуйста 538465. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## DAnry

Доброго дня. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/724700/ или аналог

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня. Повторите пожалуйста 538465. Заранее спасибо!


*538465.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), MetaFrame (12.10.2020), natik_82 (27.10.2020), ZapMos (12.10.2020)

----------


## Dremlin_rus

Добрый день. Очень нужно расширение для подготовки еженедельного отчета о сотрудниках на удаленке по указу № 97-УМ *для ЗУП*.
Спасибо

----------


## евген123

> Добрый день. Очень нужно расширение для подготовки еженедельного отчета о сотрудниках на удаленке по указу № 97-УМ *для ЗУП*.
> Спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/FEcUjCrf1xHt8A

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), e160rus (15.10.2020), garipova (13.10.2020), MichaelIII (13.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), Svetlana_K (18.10.2020), tak_tak777 (14.10.2020)

----------


## евген123

> Добрый день. Очень нужно расширение для подготовки еженедельного отчета о сотрудниках на удаленке по указу № 97-УМ *для ЗУП*.
> Спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/FEcUjCrf1xHt8A

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), natik_82 (27.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), Svetlana_K (18.10.2020), tak_tak777 (14.10.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день кто сможет скачать http://1c.smartsoft.kz/public/141002/ или как реализовать печать с 1с розница на чековый принтер. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Izvozchik

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста внешней обработкой для подготовки еженедельного отчета о сотрудниках на удаленке по указу № 97-УМ для ЗУП 2,5 Корп.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день кто сможет скачать http://1c.smartsoft.kz/public/141002/ или как реализовать печать с 1с розница на чековый принтер. Заранее спасибо


*141002.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), e160rus (13.10.2020), kimok1988 (13.10.2020), levachok (12.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), tak_tak777 (14.10.2020), ZapMos (14.10.2020)

----------


## fghb

Добрый день. Очень нужно расширение для подготовки еженедельного отчета о сотрудниках на удаленке по указу № 97-УМ для БП.
Спасибо

----------


## fghb

Добрый день. Очень нужно расширение для подготовки еженедельного отчета о сотрудниках на удаленке по указу № 97-УМ для БП.
Спасибо

----------


## Zans

> https://dropmefiles.com/gH3W7


Здравия, просьба первыложить.

----------


## Zans

> https://dropmefiles.com/gH3W7


Здравия, перезалейте пожалуйста файл https://infostart.ru/public/538465/

----------


## Masik777

> Здравия, перезалейте пожалуйста файл https://infostart.ru/public/538465/


https://yadi.sk/d/Kwoea58lTs0E6w

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), e160rus (15.10.2020), eesyb (21.12.2020), forever100de (13.10.2020), Kaniman (13.10.2020), MetaFrame (16.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), SLK01 (14.10.2020), Svetlana_K (18.10.2020), tak_tak777 (14.10.2020), ZapMos (14.10.2020)

----------


## forever100de

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1000102/ или что то подобное, может у кого есть?
Выгрузка для сдачи алкогольной декларации?

----------


## m2200

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/978593/
Нужна СЗВ-КОРР 2019 для ЗУП 2.5

----------


## m2200

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/978593/
Нужна СЗВ-КОРР 2019 для ЗУП 2.5

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
https://infostart.ru/public/1027952/
https://infostart.ru/public/1029134/
https://infostart.ru/public/1070249/
https://infostart.ru/public/1060998/
https://infostart.ru/public/304782/

----------


## redkino

Здравствуйте. 
Поделитесь последней версией УПД 1.4  https://infostart.ru/public/1077727/
Либо другой ВПФ УПД, а то на всех версиях с 82.34 ошибку выдает. индекс находится за границами массива

----------


## MichaelIII

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1027952/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1029134/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1070249/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1060998/
> https://infostart.ru/public/304782/


https://infostart.ru/public/304782/:
https://dropmefiles.com/IVMta

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), natik_82 (27.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), SergAl (14.10.2020), Svetlana_K (18.10.2020), tak_tak777 (14.10.2020), ZapMos (14.10.2020), СветаОнила (19.10.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. кто сможет скачать https://infostart.ru/public/930708/ или http://1s.obrabotki.com/public/1128735/  или если есть у кого то на подобии. Ищу для 1С Розницы 2.2. Заранее спасибо. Буду ждать хороших вестей.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1000102/ или что то подобное, может у кого есть?
> Выгрузка для сдачи алкогольной декларации?


что то _подобное_:  *Розница_228_11_12.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), forever100de (14.10.2020), levachok (14.10.2020), Masik777 (14.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), tak_tak777 (14.10.2020), ZapMos (14.10.2020)

----------


## Juza

Доброго времени суток помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1020445/
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/978593/
> Нужна СЗВ-КОРР 2019 для ЗУП 2.5


*978593.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), Kaniman (14.10.2020), m2200 (14.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), tak_tak777 (14.10.2020), ZapMos (14.10.2020)

----------


## prival

> Добрый день. кто сможет скачать https://infostart.ru/public/930708/ или http://1s.obrabotki.com/public/1128735/  или если есть у кого то на подобии. Ищу для 1С Розницы 2.2. Заранее спасибо. Буду ждать хороших вестей.


ну вот, когда то написанное, нечто подобное) https://drive.google.com/file/d/10lk...ew?usp=sharing

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), SLK01 (14.10.2020), tak_tak777 (14.10.2020), ZapMos (14.10.2020)

----------


## prival

> что то _подобное_:  *Розница_228_11_12.zip*, *зеркало*


хе хе... моя обработочка в... работе)))

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), ikalichkin (14.10.2020), Kaniman (14.10.2020), MetaFrame (16.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020)

----------


## alex601

Добрый день. Поделитесь https://infostart.ru/public/891358/
Печать этикеток с кодом и штрихкодом в Бухгалтерии предприятия ред. 3.0
Либо что то подобное что бы можно было этикетку документа печатать. (для отслеживания партии с производства)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Поделитесь https://infostart.ru/public/891358/
> Печать этикеток с кодом и штрихкодом в Бухгалтерии предприятия ред. 3.0
> Либо что то подобное что бы можно было этикетку документа печатать. (для отслеживания партии с производства)


*891358.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alex601 (14.10.2020), bacemo (25.08.2022), natik_82 (22.10.2020), SLK01 (14.10.2020), ZapMos (16.10.2020)

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Может есть у кого счет на оплату для 1С Розница? Есть какой-то, но выдаёт ошибку не формирует.Может кто-то и исправит? https://infostart.ru/public/698632/

----------


## m2200

> *978593.rar*, *зеркало*


Спасибо, только нужна была СЗВ-КОРР, а тут СЗВ-СТАЖ

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо, только нужна была СЗВ-КОРР, а тут СЗВ-СТАЖ


Извините за невнимательность, вот полный набор: *978593.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), levachok (15.10.2020), m2200 (15.10.2020), ZapMos (16.10.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1168631/
"*Отчёт «Себестоимость и прибыль по документу "Реализация товаров"». БП 3.0*"
Спасибо.

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста:
https://infostart.ru/public/1089133/
https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/791195/
https://infostart.ru/public/1260436/

----------


## klaus38

У кого есть? "Отладчик внешних печатных форм для управляемого приложения"  Кончились корпоративные Sm. Когда пополнят скачаю что попросите. https://infostart.ru/public/138731/

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1103898/

----------


## Masik777

> У кого есть? "Отладчик внешних печатных форм для управляемого приложения"  Кончились корпоративные Sm. Когда пополнят скачаю что попросите. https://infostart.ru/public/138731/


https://yadi.sk/d/eAk39C-cBpLKGQ

----------

666Rebel666 (16.10.2020), bacemo (25.08.2022), bboy2008 (17.10.2020), eesyb (23.12.2020), gurskij (19.10.2020), Kaniman (16.10.2020), klaus38 (16.10.2020), lazarsr (16.10.2020), MetaFrame (16.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), SLK01 (16.10.2020), tak_tak777 (17.10.2020), ZapMos (18.10.2020)

----------


## klaus38

Masik777  Спасибо огромное.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день еще раз . помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1103898/ и https://infostart.ru/public/989926/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день еще раз . помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1103898/ и https://infostart.ru/public/989926/


Только последнее: *989926.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), levachok (17.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), Svetlana_K (22.10.2020), tak_tak777 (17.10.2020), ZapMos (18.10.2020)

----------


## ivan_ov

Еще раз здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1219689/. Очень нужно

----------


## евген123

День добрый, можно повторить Исправление отрицательных остатков по партиям https://infostart.ru/public/665448/ ?

----------


## Masik777

> День добрый, можно повторить Исправление отрицательных остатков по партиям https://infostart.ru/public/665448/ ?


День и должен быть Добрым)) https://yadi.sk/d/alr1MXQ3g7HsQA

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), levachok (19.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), Svetlana_K (22.10.2020), ZapMos (22.10.2020), евген123 (19.10.2020)

----------


## mailno6260

Пожалуйста, поделитесь  Свертка цен https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/ или что-нибудь подобное. Спасибо.

----------


## michalex17

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой Отчет по поступлениям/оприходованиям товаров в ценах поставки и розничных ценах за период (Розница/УТ) https://infostart.ru/public/1295551/

----------


## michalex17

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой Отчет по поступлениям/оприходованиям товаров в ценах поставки и розничных ценах за период (Розница/УТ) https://infostart.ru/public/1295551/ или что-нибудь подобное. Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой Отчет по поступлениям/оприходованиям товаров в ценах поставки и розничных ценах за период (Розница/УТ) https://infostart.ru/public/1295551/ или что-нибудь подобное. Спасибо.


Что-нибудь подобное.) 1. Оценка товара на складах по поступлениям - https://yadi.sk/d/OHiGuDobEpDAxg
2. 631927 - Остатки товара на складах и цены - https://yadi.sk/d/zip9bRwBudZXJA  3.80740_Otchet_po_tsenam_postupleniya ( проверял на УТ10 - работает) - https://yadi.sk/d/DR4Tr7whzBs-Kg Но как я понял, нужно для 8.3, а это для 8.2... Ну пусть. Может кому и понадобится.

----------

alexandr_ll (20.10.2020), bacemo (25.08.2022), MetaFrame (28.10.2020), MichaelIII (25.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), Svetlana_K (22.10.2020), tak_tak777 (21.10.2020), ZapMos (22.10.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. есть ли у кого то обработка выгрузки из 1с Розница в весы DIGI SM-100? прошу выложить. заранее спасибо. А то обработка от SM-300 не подходит. кто сможет скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1103898/ и https://infostart.ru/public/350066/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброе утро. есть ли у кого то обработка выгрузки из 1с Розница в весы DIGI SM-100? прошу выложить. заранее спасибо. А то обработка от SM-300 не подходит. кто сможет скачать https://infostart.ru/public/350066/


 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/27rj/rbGej4B5N

----------

bacemo (25.08.2022), kimok1988 (20.10.2020), levachok (20.10.2020), natik_82 (22.10.2020), pony95 (20.10.2020), Svetlana_K (22.10.2020), tak_tak777 (21.10.2020), ZapMos (22.10.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/27rj/rbGej4B5N


Она точно рабочая?

----------


## kimok1988

> Она точно рабочая?


https://infostart.ru/public/1103898/ Сможете еще выложить?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Она точно рабочая?


Понятия не имею. Просто нашел по номеру публикации

----------


## alexandr_ll

> https://infostart.ru/public/1103898/ Сможете еще выложить?


С платными помочь не могу

----------

kimok1988 (20.10.2020)

----------


## michalex17

Спасибо Masik777, но в 2.3 рознице не работает. Может у народа всетаки есть  https://infostart.ru/public/1295551

----------

mich177 (20.10.2020)

----------


## duha356

Помогите пожалуйста, скачать или может у кого то есть https://expert.chistov.pro/public/386778/ Редактор чеков ККМ Розница 2.3:.epf

----------


## mailno6260

> Помогите пожалуйста, скачать или может у кого то есть https://expert.chistov.pro/public/386778/ Редактор чеков ККМ Розница 2.3:.epf


https://dropmefiles.com/90WIV

Взамен прошу, пожалуйста, поделитесь Свертка цен https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/ или что-нибудь подобное. Спасибо.

----------

666Rebel666 (21.10.2020), bacemo (25.08.2022), Masik777 (20.10.2020), natik_82 (27.10.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020), tak_tak777 (21.10.2020), ZapMos (22.10.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

> https://dropmefiles.com/90WIV
> 
> Взамен прошу, пожалуйста, поделитесь Свертка цен https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/ или что-нибудь подобное. Спасибо.


Добрый день фаил удален

----------


## kimok1988

> https://dropmefiles.com/90WIV
> 
> Взамен прошу, пожалуйста, поделитесь Свертка цен https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/ или что-нибудь подобное. Спасибо.


Добрый день фаил удален

----------


## duha356

> https://dropmefiles.com/90WIV
> 
> Взамен прошу, пожалуйста, поделитесь Свертка цен https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/ или что-нибудь подобное. Спасибо.


Не успел скачать "Файлы были удалены из-за достижения лимита на количество скачиваний", выложите пожалуйста еще раз.

У меня к сожалению такого "Свертка цен https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/"нет.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день https://infostart.ru/public/347558/ кто сможет выложить? или на подобии. а то на принтере чеков не печатаются Z и X  отчеты и нет возможности редактировать макет чека в Розница 2.2

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1247313/ или на подобии чего то . заранее спасибо

----------


## mailno6260

> Пожалуйста, поделитесь  Свертка цен https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/ или что-нибудь подобное. Спасибо.


Очень нужно, регистр с миллионами записей :-( , из-за использования нескольких видов цен, ну полюбому же у кого-то да есть, не поленитесь поделиться.

----------

levachok (22.10.2020)

----------


## AnIr

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/929175/  (Анализ оборачиваемости товаров, Закупки, Продажи для 1С:Розница 2.2) Спасибо.

----------


## Vova2142

> Очень нужно, регистр с миллионами записей :-( , из-за использования нескольких видов цен, ну полюбому же у кого-то да есть, не поленитесь поделиться.


Я могу помочь =) уже писал вам.

----------


## Vova2142

упс. два раза написал.

----------


## rikony

Привет всем 
Помогите достать Т-11 и Т-11а для документа "Начисление зарплаты" (БП 3.0)
https://infostart.ru/public/599909/?detail=Y

----------


## atrex

Добрый день люди добрые!
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой "Загрузка номенклатуры, цен, остатков, документов оприходования из Excel в 1С:Управление торговлей 10.3"
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день люди добрые!
> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой "Загрузка номенклатуры, цен, остатков, документов оприходования из Excel в 1С:Управление торговлей 10.3"
> Заранее благодарен!


Загрузок великое множество. Даже не знаю, какую именно порекомендовать. Поэтому выбирайте сами. Немного собрал тут - https://yadi.sk/d/lAOZC33l_2Vwtg Заполнение оприходования из Ексель - https://yadi.sk/d/vWtthLgJXnKr9w Импорт из Ексель 3-мя способами https://yadi.sk/d/784mFc2aUWprAg

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), Kaniman (23.10.2020), levachok (28.10.2020), natik_82 (27.10.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020), SLK01 (23.10.2020), ZapMos (27.10.2020)

----------


## uliana2017

помогите найти https://infostart.ru/public/200643/

----------


## atrex

Благодарю!

----------


## Loko0992

Добрый день. Помогите скачать данную обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1119432/ или аналог данной обработки (загрузка данных в 1С из PDF (JPEG,PNG)).

----------


## KeshaF

День добрый!.
Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1214144/
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## prival

прошу прощения, есть у кого нибудь набор патчей исправлений для розницы проф к 2.3.6.17 ?, если не лень... киньте а

----------


## Katerina_777

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1141823/  Подбор по наличию товара на складе

----------


## Katerina_777

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1141823/  Подбор по наличию товара на складе

----------


## lazarsr

Добрый вечер, есть у кого https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1176543/ и https://infostart.ru/public/1086980/ . Очень надо. ERP настроить по ролям.

----------


## Katerina_777

Запуск под другим пользователем https://yadi.sk/d/PH16zYHEhalZaQ https://infostart.ru/public/414387/

----------

gurskij (25.10.2020), lazarsr (23.10.2020), levachok (28.10.2020), natik_82 (26.10.2020), ZapMos (27.10.2020)

----------


## Вааася

Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1129360/?detail=Y

----------


## 4AuHuK

> прошу прощения, есть у кого нибудь набор патчей исправлений для розницы проф к 2.3.6.17 ?, если не лень... киньте а


Все патчи розницы проф к 2.3.6.17:
https://dropmefiles.com/AwKtl

----------

Katerina_777 (23.10.2020), MichaelIII (25.10.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020), prival (23.10.2020)

----------


## MCComp

> прошу прощения, есть у кого нибудь набор патчей исправлений для розницы проф к 2.3.6.17 ?, если не лень... киньте а


http://depositfiles.com/files/oooshg8x9 35шт для проф

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), pony95 (28.10.2020), prival (24.10.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер, есть у кого https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1176543/ и https://infostart.ru/public/1086980/ . Очень надо. ERP настроить по ролям.


Ну раз очень, то держите:  ;)

*1176543.zip*, *зеркало*

*1086980.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (24.10.2020), agakrd (02.11.2020), bacemo (15.08.2022), gurskij (25.10.2020), Kaniman (25.10.2020), lazarsr (29.10.2020), natik_82 (27.10.2020), tutaon (01.11.2020), ZapMos (27.10.2020)

----------


## downtaun

> прошу прощения, есть у кого нибудь набор патчей исправлений для розницы проф к 2.3.6.17 ?, если не лень... киньте а


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post608357
Ух, сколько накидали уже)) Актуально однако...

----------


## yurii_z

Всем добра! если не сложно: https://infostart.ru/public/1000836/
или https://infostart.ru/public/167919/

----------


## MCComp

Здравствуйте! Если у кого есть возможность, прошу кинуть патчи Розница 2.3.5.35 (а то на 2.3.6.17 не хочется обновляться, т.к. еще не все расширения там работают). Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Vova2142

> Здравствуйте! Если у кого есть возможность, прошу кинуть патчи Розница 2.3.5.35 (а то на 2.3.6.17 не хочется обновляться, т.к. еще не все расширения там работают). Спасибо заранее!


https://yadi.sk/d/_2uC0_4t8aGSAw
Вот все патчи для Розница 2.3.5.35

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), Katerina_777 (26.10.2020), MCComp (25.10.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020)

----------


## MCComp

Модуль Диадока «Стандарт» стал работать с конфигурацией 1С:Розница ред. 2.3. 
Модуль Диадок для УФ 5.44.01 http://depositfiles.com/files/4ec5gsa84

----------

MichaelIII (28.10.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020)

----------


## MCComp

Модуль Диадока «Стандарт» стал работать с конфигурацией 1С:Розница ред. 2.3. 
Модуль Диадок для УФ 5.44.01 http://depositfiles.com/files/4ec5gsa84

----------

pony95 (28.10.2020)

----------


## kosmos_live

Поделитесь пожалуйста примерами взаимодействия 1с и Asterisk (телефония)

----------


## Masik777

> Поделитесь пожалуйста примерами взаимодействия 1с и Asterisk (телефония)


Нашел немного Все, что было не выложил, т.к. в одной библиотеке ругается на вирус. Ну а так а архиве 121803_2_Besplatnaya_panel_telefonii_dlya_1S_i_Ast  erisk, 121803_Besplatnaya_panel_telefonii_dlya_1S_i_Aster  isk, 125719_ROM-Asterisk_svobodnaya_polnofunktsionalnaya_versiya_v  neshney_komponenty_dlya_svyazi_1S Все тут - https://yadi.sk/d/eYvnhZUTvbq-yw

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), kosmos_live (27.10.2020), MetaFrame (28.10.2020), natik_82 (26.10.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020), tak_tak777 (19.11.2020), ZapMos (27.10.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Всем добра! если не сложно: https://infostart.ru/public/1000836/
> или https://infostart.ru/public/167919/


Только 167919  - https://yadi.sk/d/dQpSCkWHcTVkkA

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), Katerina_777 (26.10.2020), natik_82 (26.10.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020), tak_tak777 (19.11.2020), ZapMos (27.10.2020)

----------


## klaus38

Поделитесь если есть возможность. https://infostart.ru/public/1109597/  "Загрузка из Excel и обработка с прогресс-бар:" Или любая обработка загрузки с прогресс-баром. Очень нужно посмотреть как прикрутить прогресс-бар

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день ! Поделитесь ели не есть возможность https://infostart.ru/public/514627/

----------


## e160rus

> Добрый день ! Поделитесь ели не есть возможность https://infostart.ru/public/514627/


514627.rar

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), eesyb (23.12.2020), Kaniman (27.10.2020), klaus38 (27.10.2020), MetaFrame (28.10.2020), mpss09 (01.11.2020), natik_82 (26.10.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020), progr21 (28.10.2020), ZapMos (27.10.2020), Катарина82 (26.10.2020)

----------


## Катарина82

А для зуп 8.3 есть https://infostart.ru/public/514627/

----------


## e160rus

> А для зуп 8.3 есть https://infostart.ru/public/514627/


514627.rar

----------

666Rebel666 (27.10.2020), bacemo (15.08.2022), eesyb (23.12.2020), jackishewazina (11.04.2021), Kaniman (27.10.2020), levachok (28.10.2020), MetaFrame (28.10.2020), natik_82 (27.10.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020), tak_tak777 (19.11.2020), ZapMos (27.10.2020), Катарина82 (27.10.2020)

----------


## uliana2017

Народ может у кого-то есть https://infostart.ru/public/262490/  очень нужен Набор функций и пример для конфигурации Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0

Поделитесь пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Народ может у кого-то есть https://infostart.ru/public/262490/  очень нужен Набор функций и пример для конфигурации Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0
> 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста!!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2TFW/4ykdFjVyk

----------

Arhilish (30.10.2020), bacemo (15.08.2022), garipova (27.10.2020), gurskij (27.10.2020), jackishewazina (11.04.2021), Kaniman (27.10.2020), levachok (28.10.2020), MetaFrame (28.10.2020), natik_82 (27.10.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020), progbuh (27.10.2020), tak_tak777 (19.11.2020), tutaon (01.11.2020), ZapMos (31.10.2020)

----------


## tsaplin

Большая просьба поделиться ВПФ БП 3.0 Заказ-наряд, или аналогичным: https://infostart.ru/public/879057/ http://catalog.mista.ru/public/1152987/
Спасибо

----------


## tsaplin

Большая просьба поделиться ВПФ БП 3.0 Заказ-наряд, или аналогичным: https://infostart.ru/public/879057/ http://catalog.mista.ru/public/1152987/
Спасибо

----------


## Катарина82

спасибо.. но для мой версии зуп 3.1 не подходит ((((

----------


## Masik777

> Большая просьба поделиться ВПФ БП 3.0 Заказ-наряд, или аналогичным: https://infostart.ru/public/879057/ http://catalog.mista.ru/public/1152987/
> Спасибо


Есть 309094 Может подойдет. Посмотрите https://yadi.sk/d/hg9A8DoZQXY3Bw

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), daydream-07 (28.10.2020), jackishewazina (11.04.2021), Kaniman (27.10.2020), levachok (28.10.2020), natik_82 (28.10.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020), Svetlana_K (01.11.2020), tak_tak777 (19.11.2020), tsaplin (27.10.2020), Veronika123 (06.11.2020), ZapMos (31.10.2020)

----------


## Alek-nn

Помогите пожалуйста. нужна обработка "Массовое создание и рассылка счетов на оплату клиентам для 1С: Бухгалтерии 3.0"

965504

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Alek-nn

Помогите пожалуйста. нужна обработка "Массовое создание и рассылка счетов на оплату клиентам для 1С: Бухгалтерии 3.0"

965504

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Кати2020

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть, очень прошу поделиться, пожалуйста

Diadoc1С_UF_5.18.01.epf  для Бухгалтерии 3.0

----------


## Кати2020

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть, очень прошу поделиться, пожалуйста

Diadoc1С_UF_5.18.01.epf  для Бухгалтерии 3.0

----------


## Катарина82

Помогите пожалуйста. нужна обработка , Но не Демо версия . Может у кого есть полная https://infostart.ru/public/689347/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Помогите пожалуйста. нужна обработка , Но не Демо версия . Может у кого есть полная https://infostart.ru/public/689347/


Полная версия *689347*

----------

AHelen (31.10.2020), Arhilish (30.10.2020), bacemo (15.08.2022), bboy2008 (29.10.2020), bentim (29.10.2020), e160rus (02.11.2020), garipova (29.10.2020), gea81 (29.10.2020), Kaniman (29.10.2020), Katerina_777 (02.11.2020), kozavva (30.10.2020), Lantra (29.10.2020), levachok (29.10.2020), Masik777 (28.10.2020), MichaelIII (28.10.2020), mpss09 (01.11.2020), natik_82 (03.11.2020), pony95 (28.10.2020), progbuh (02.11.2020), root7 (28.10.2020), santa1 (29.10.2020), smolen1 (29.10.2020), Svetlana_K (01.11.2020), Veronika123 (06.11.2020), ZapMos (31.10.2020), Катарина82 (29.10.2020), СветаОнила (02.11.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Поделитесь если есть возможность. https://infostart.ru/public/1109597/  "Загрузка из Excel и обработка с прогресс-бар:" Или любая обработка загрузки с прогресс-баром. Очень нужно посмотреть как прикрутить прогресс-бар


Немного по прогрессу. Может пригодится для понимания процесса- https://yadi.sk/d/-2lmS3uv3Kw-og

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), garipova (29.10.2020), levachok (29.10.2020), natik_82 (03.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), progbuh (02.11.2020), rus-stam (29.10.2020), Svetlana_K (01.11.2020), Vova2142 (29.10.2020), ZapMos (31.10.2020), Алёныч (22.08.2021)

----------


## wintersunn

День добрый!
У кого есть возможность скачать, или уже имеется...
поделитесь пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/950619/

----------


## wintersunn

упс... дубль...

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Ребят, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1000102/ - Формирование и выгрузка алкогольной декларации для 1С: Розница 2.2 (формы 11 и 12) огромная просьба поделиться)

----------


## Vova2142

> Приветствую всех! Ребят, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1000102/ - Формирование и выгрузка алкогольной декларации для 1С: Розница 2.2 (формы 11 и 12) огромная просьба поделиться)


Есть вот такая https://yadi.sk/d/zAObJaFCNHRsKA
Для Розница 2.2, данные берет из ТТН Егаис

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), levachok (30.10.2020), Masik777 (29.10.2020), natik_82 (03.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), Svetlana_K (01.11.2020), tak_tak777 (19.11.2020), ZapMos (31.10.2020)

----------


## smolen1

Добрый день! Может быть есть возможность скачать или  у кого нибудь есть такая печатная форма https://infostart.ru/public/1200252/  - Дополнительное соглашение для документов "Кадровый перевод" и "Кадровый перевод списком" (ЗУП 3.1) Интересует Доп.соглашение на Кадровый перевод списком для ЗУП 3.1.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Может быть есть возможность скачать или  у кого нибудь есть такая печатная форма https://infostart.ru/public/1200252/  - Дополнительное соглашение для документов "Кадровый перевод" и "Кадровый перевод списком" (ЗУП 3.1) Интересует Доп.соглашение на Кадровый перевод списком для ЗУП 3.1.


Возможно у Вас уже есть такая https://infostart.ru/public/733588/, но на всякий выложу - https://yadi.sk/d/Ty9chLAi9N22dw дополнительно в архиве ДопСоглашениеПриКадровомП  еремещении_v2.0.epf и dopsoglashenie_k_trudovomudogovoru_vpf_tabdok_spis  kom.epf
И еще https://infostart.ru/public/799895/ - https://yadi.sk/d/eUFlB1Ry2oy1-w

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), Kaniman (30.10.2020), levachok (30.10.2020), MichaelIII (06.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), Semper (08.03.2022), smolen1 (30.10.2020), Svetlana_K (01.11.2020), tak_tak777 (19.11.2020), ZapMos (31.10.2020), Катарина82 (31.10.2020), Маруся18 (12.12.2020)

----------


## smolen1

> Возможно у Вас уже есть такая https://infostart.ru/public/733588/, но на всякий выложу - https://yadi.sk/d/Ty9chLAi9N22dw дополнительно в архиве ДопСоглашениеПриКадровомП  еремещении_v2.0.epf


Спасибо,но такая есть.

----------


## Кати2020

> Добрый день!
> Может у кого есть, очень прошу поделиться, пожалуйста
> 
> Diadoc1С_UF_5.18.01.epf  для Бухгалтерии 3.0


Подскажите может есть у кого, очень надо....
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Masik777

> Подскажите может есть у кого, очень надо....
> Спасибо!!!


Diadoc1C_OF_v5.18.02  - https://yadi.sk/d/X__2i3Xd0YwpWA
Diadoc1C_UF_5_44_01  - https://yadi.sk/d/njpW16ySSQlwMg
Модуль Стандарт «обычные формы» Diadoc1C_5_32_05.epf + Модуль Стандарт «управляемые формы» Diadoc1C_UF_5_36_01.epf+Модуль Про Diadoc_3_2_0.epf - https://yadi.sk/d/ql4ZHoasTN2Itw
Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19 - https://yadi.sk/d/SQtyPNj3Ppq4jg
Diadoc1C_UF_5_35_01 - https://yadi.sk/d/BKBntZMixIGXcQ

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), levachok (31.10.2020), MichaelIII (06.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), rus-stam (15.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), Кати2020 (02.11.2020), Штрек (01.11.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Подскажите может есть у кого, очень надо....
> Спасибо!!!


Diadoc1С_UF_5.18.01.epf  у себя не нашел(( Да и какой смысл искать, если без оплаты он все равно не пашет. Можно прочитать тут - https://forum.infostart.ru/forum15/topic159813/ Если очень нужно - попросите в той ветке. Вышлют.

----------


## b13

Буду очень признателен, заранее спасибо!
https://infostart.ru/public/607920/

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день! Может быть есть возможность скачать или  у кого нибудь есть такая печатная форма https://infostart.ru/public/1200252/  - Дополнительное соглашение для документов "Кадровый перевод" и "Кадровый перевод списком" (ЗУП 3.1) Интересует Доп.соглашение на Кадровый перевод списком для ЗУП 3.1.


Есть такая, забирайте

https://dropmefiles.com/w9VIa

----------

666Rebel666 (01.11.2020), alexandr_ll (01.11.2020), bacemo (15.08.2022), garipova (02.11.2020), inems (01.11.2020), levachok (01.11.2020), Masik777 (01.11.2020), natik_82 (03.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), smolen1 (02.11.2020), Svetlana_K (01.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), Veronika123 (06.11.2020), Катарина82 (01.11.2020), СветаОнила (02.11.2020)

----------


## Oginen

Добрый день! Помогите найти обработку, пожалуйста: https://infostart.ru/public/660312/

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть, очень прошу поделиться, пожалуйста  : https://infostart.ru/public/1165809/
https://infostart.ru/public/1294757/ , https://infostart.ru/public/1207926/ ,https://infostart.ru/public/1106434/, https://infostart.ru/public/1231984/, https://infostart.ru/public/1237314/, https://infostart.ru/public/1103755/, https://infostart.ru/public/616860/,...ublic/1016149/

----------


## b13

Может у кого-то есть, выгрузка документов из УТ 11 в БП 3.0
Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать удаление помеченных объектов
http://dop.a-franch.ru/public/1014402/
https://infostart.ru/public/982943/

или что то такое похожее, но быстрое удаление (типовая висит)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать удаление помеченных объектов
http://dop.a-franch.ru/public/1014402/
https://infostart.ru/public/982943/

или что то такое похожее, но быстрое удаление (типовая висит)

----------


## Кати2020

> Diadoc1C_OF_v5.18.02  - https://yadi.sk/d/X__2i3Xd0YwpWA
> Diadoc1C_UF_5_44_01  - https://yadi.sk/d/njpW16ySSQlwMg
> Модуль Стандарт «обычные формы» Diadoc1C_5_32_05.epf + Модуль Стандарт «управляемые формы» Diadoc1C_UF_5_36_01.epf+Модуль Про Diadoc_3_2_0.epf - https://yadi.sk/d/ql4ZHoasTN2Itw
> Diadoc1C_UF_5_38_19 - https://yadi.sk/d/SQtyPNj3Ppq4jg
> Diadoc1C_UF_5_35_01 - https://yadi.sk/d/BKBntZMixIGXcQ


Спасили прям.
Благодарю!!!!

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), rus-stam (15.11.2020), Stalker_e30 (23.02.2021), ViaIvan (20.05.2021)

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож скачать удаление помеченных объектов
https://infostart.ru/public/148771/

----------


## agakrd

Добрый день. Прошу поделитесь пожалуйста:
https://infostart.ru/public/1194946/ Заполнение данных на начало 2020 года для СЗВ-ТД. УПП 1.3
https://infostart.ru/public/1195438/ Установка признака "Отразить в трудовой книжке" для заполнения СЗВ-ТД. УПП 1.3

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день, у кого нибудь случаем не завалялась такая обработка? https://infostart.ru/public/940317/

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый день, у кого нибудь случаем не завалялась такая обработка? https://infostart.ru/public/940317/


https://dropmefiles.com/Iofee

----------

666Rebel666 (03.11.2020), cruzo (09.11.2020), garipova (04.11.2020), ikalichkin (03.11.2020), JeHer (05.11.2020), Kaniman (03.11.2020), Katerina_777 (05.11.2020), levachok (03.11.2020), Masik777 (03.11.2020), MichaelIII (06.11.2020), natik_82 (03.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), progbuh (03.11.2020), progr21 (09.11.2020), Shaldryn (03.11.2020), skvorec74 (03.11.2020), Svetlana_K (03.11.2020), tserj4 (05.11.2020), Veronika123 (06.11.2020), ZapMos (06.11.2020)

----------


## cemen82

Добрый день! Может у кого-нибудь есть https://infostart.ru/public/1058700/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1311932/
Или что-нибудь подобное для Розницы 2.3. Нужно скрыть много неиспользуемой номенклатуры.
Спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пож скачать удаление помеченных объектов
> https://infostart.ru/public/148771/


Есть урезанная по функционалу того же автора https://infostart.ru/public/145585/ - https://yadi.sk/d/w9zocYJzWZlPXA

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), first_may (08.11.2020), garipova (04.11.2020), Kaniman (03.11.2020), natik_82 (03.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), progbuh (10.11.2020), skvorec74 (03.11.2020), Svetlana_K (03.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020)

----------


## alex125it

Помогите скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/457213/
https://infostart.ru/public/1252452/
если у кого есть, буду премного благодарен!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пож скачать удаление помеченных объектов
> http://dop.a-franch.ru/public/1014402/
> https://infostart.ru/public/982943/
> 
> или что то такое похожее, но быстрое удаление (типовая висит)


Попробуйте эту - https://infostart.ru/public/557217/  - https://yadi.sk/d/xXKZOmQhJ46aMw

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), first_may (08.11.2020), garipova (04.11.2020), gurskij (11.11.2020), JeHer (05.11.2020), Kaniman (03.11.2020), klaus38 (17.11.2020), lazarsr (05.11.2020), natik_82 (03.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), sewell (04.11.2020), skvorec74 (03.11.2020), Slide33 (10.03.2022), Svetlana_K (03.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Помогите найти обработку, пожалуйста: https://infostart.ru/public/660312/


Пожалуйста: *660312.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Kaniman (05.11.2020), kosmos_live (05.11.2020), lazarsr (05.11.2020), mikagi (08.11.2020), natik_82 (04.11.2020), Oginen (05.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), rus-stam (15.11.2020), Svetlana_K (04.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), Veronika123 (06.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020)

----------


## nipaahnip

Здраствуйте, может есть обработка. 
https://infostart.ru/public/960056/

----------


## MCComp

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, ни у кого нету обработки "Загрузка штрихкодов в 1С:Розница 2.3 из "Честного знака" для версии 2.3.6.17. (https://infostart.ru/public/1297892/). Спасибо заранее.

----------


## borodаn

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, ни у кого нету обработки "Загрузка штрихкодов в 1С:Розница 2.3 из "Честного знака" для версии 2.3.6.17. (https://infostart.ru/public/1297892/). Спасибо заранее.


Ноль загрузок у этой версии. Если только автор тут отзовется )

----------

MCComp (04.11.2020)

----------


## Oginen

ikalichkin, Большое спасибо!

----------


## nikforward

Доброго дня.  А есть сборник обработок одним файлом? А то 11 тыс по одной качать утомительно.

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день. Прошу поделитесь пожалуйста:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1194946/ ...


https://dropmefiles.com/w8AXP
есть такая :)

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), ikalichkin (05.11.2020), levachok (05.11.2020), MichaelIII (06.11.2020), natik_82 (05.11.2020), progbuh (10.11.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), Veronika123 (06.11.2020), ZapMos (06.11.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго дня.  А есть сборник обработок одним файлом? А то 11 тыс по одной качать утомительно.


Вот одним файлом, но немного старые. Весит 1.5 Гига - https://yadi.sk/d/qfHp70iKv3jKrQ
и более новые и обновленные 12.03.19г Весит 360 Мег - https://yadi.sk/d/sVj0z8k5vAq3QQ

----------

abc1970 (04.12.2020), AKR00B (10.11.2020), alex125it (06.11.2020), alexandr_ll (05.11.2020), Alexey_Alex (06.11.2020), alexww (16.02.2021), bacemo (15.08.2022), borisusman (16.11.2020), borodаn (05.11.2020), cruzo (09.11.2020), DAnry (10.11.2020), garipova (05.11.2020), ikalichkin (05.11.2020), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), JeHer (09.11.2020), JOker180180 (20.11.2020), Katerina_777 (11.11.2020), kosmos_live (07.11.2020), lawnm0werman (05.11.2020), levachok (09.11.2020), lipatovso (07.03.2021), MichaelIII (06.11.2020), natik_82 (13.11.2020), nikforward (08.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), savchenkodenis (25.12.2020), Sterva82 (23.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), Veronika123 (06.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020), Катарина82 (06.11.2020)

----------


## Dremlin_rus

Добрый день.
Ищу для ЗУП Расширение для формирования реестра сотрудников 65 лет и старше для ФСС
Спасибо

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день.
> Ищу для ЗУП Расширение для формирования реестра сотрудников 65 лет и старше для ФСС
> Спасибо


Версия 1.0.5.39

----------

Dremlin_rus (06.11.2020), levachok (09.11.2020), MichaelIII (06.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), user046 (06.11.2020)

----------


## prival

> Добрый день! Может у кого-нибудь есть https://infostart.ru/public/1058700/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1311932/
> Или что-нибудь подобное для Розницы 2.3. Нужно скрыть много неиспользуемой номенклатуры.
> Спасибо!


не мучайтесь, вот ваше решение
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKXx...arheiYaskevich

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), cemen82 (06.11.2020), gurskij (11.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), Svetlana_K (06.11.2020), tak_tak777 (19.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020)

----------


## YakovN

Здравствуйте, помогите с обработкой. Есть у кого посвежее версия.
https://infostart.ru/public/167865/

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, ни у кого нету обработки "Загрузка штрихкодов в 1С:Розница 2.3 из "Честного знака" для версии 2.3.6.17. (https://infostart.ru/public/1297892/). Спасибо заранее.


В запрашиваемой Вами обработке написано - " На каждой пачке, блоке и коробке сигарет есть QR-код(Data-Matrix) и обычный штрих-код. При поступлении товара через ЭДО приходит электронная накладная, в которой указаны QR-коды ( по смыслу текста - это Data-Matrix). Штрихкоды ( опять таки - по смыслу - это обычный EN13 штрих-код) нигде не указаны." Если смотреть результат выполнения обработки, что я выложил, то штрих коды обычные EN13  в xml как раз есть и загружаются вместе с номенклатурой. Можно штрихи грузить из xml Контур Диадока, т.к. с 1 июля 20 г движение табачной продукции должно оформляться с помощью электронного документооборота и универсальных передаточных документов. DataMatrix код эта обработка НЕ грузит. Я делал ток загрузку Номенклатуры и штрих код EN13 этой обработкой - PUBID_1246121-ЗагрузкаИзXML - https://yadi.sk/d/FGVvMGD7Iiwfew При настройке 1С для маркированных товаров коды DataMatrix прописываются в Справочнике Штрихкоды упаковок и товаров. А для того, чтобы они туда попали, можно скачать обработку (https://https://v8book.ru/public/1179241/) Может кому будет полезно.

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), klaus38 (17.11.2020), levachok (09.11.2020), MCComp (09.11.2020), MichaelIII (12.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), SLK01 (09.11.2020), Svetlana_K (08.11.2020), tak_tak777 (19.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020)

----------


## Cenzyra

Как скачать эту обработку бесплатно?   https://https://v8book.ru/public/1179241    Маркировка для 1С Розница

----------


## Cenzyra

Как скачать эту обработку бесплатно?   https://https://v8book.ru/public/1179241    Маркировка для 1С Розница

----------


## Masik777

> Как скачать эту обработку бесплатно?   https://https://v8book.ru/public/1179241    Маркировка для 1С Розница


Я с них фанарею..)) Смотрел цену в 14.50 - была 5 СМ. Смотрю в 15.00 - уже стоит 7 СМ. Афигеть.)) Ну как бы для общего блага не жалко - качнул. Думаю, что многим понадобится. https://yadi.sk/d/NRioaqGOkuTd9g

----------

AKR00B (10.11.2020), alex125it (10.11.2020), bacemo (28.12.2022), bboy2008 (09.11.2020), bocr (10.11.2020), e160rus (17.11.2020), fsdfwer (30.04.2021), garipova (09.11.2020), inems (10.11.2020), JeHer (10.11.2020), JOker180180 (20.11.2020), Kaniman (09.11.2020), Katerina_777 (11.11.2020), kozavva (09.11.2020), levachok (09.11.2020), MCComp (09.11.2020), MichaelIII (12.11.2020), natik_82 (13.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), progbuh (10.11.2020), progr21 (09.11.2020), SLK01 (09.11.2020), Svetlana_K (11.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020)

----------


## FERAMON

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/432860/  или Управление проектами? Очень нужно.

----------


## Bostongeorge

help i need somebody help https://infostart.ru/public/1077727/

----------


## Pikabu

Всем привет!
Ни у кого нет возможности эту обработку сюда выложить: https://infostart.ru/public/975734/ ?
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Может есть у кого Справка о доходах работника для соцзащиты. 1С: ЗУП 3.1 https://infostart.ru/public/1185243/

----------


## darminov

Добрый день. Подскажите кто сможет скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1214795/
из этого списка нужны Решения билетов по трем экзаменам (ERP Управленческий учет + ERP Производство и ремонты + УТ) и 	
[ERP Специалист-консультант] Бюджетирование? Сколько будет стоить?

----------


## darminov

или хотя бы вот эти билеты Решения билетов по трем экзаменам (ERP Управленческий учет + ERP Производство и ремонты + УТ)

----------


## uliana2017

Добрый день. У кого нибудь есть обработка загрузки данных из Exsel в документ Банковские выписки для 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия:
https://infostart.ru/public/1050630/

----------


## Vova2142

> Добрый день. Подскажите кто сможет скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1214795/
> из этого списка нужны Решения билетов по трем экзаменам (ERP Управленческий учет + ERP Производство и ремонты + УТ) и 	
> [ERP Специалист-консультант] Бюджетирование? Сколько будет стоить?


Ссылка на скачивание

----------

AKR00B (10.11.2020), bacemo (28.12.2022), cs25 (11.11.2020), gurskij (11.11.2020), inems (10.11.2020), JeHer (11.11.2020), Katerina_777 (11.11.2020), lawnm0werman (10.11.2020), levachok (10.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020), Svetlana_K (11.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020)

----------


## nikforward

Добрый день.
Если кто богат формочкой https://infostart.ru/public/1039026/  поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее благодарствую.

----------


## AKR00B

Всем привет!  Люди добрый поделитесь пожалуйста ноухау https://infostart.ru/public/709325/

----------


## borodаn

> Всем привет!  Люди добрый поделитесь пожалуйста ноухау https://infostart.ru/public/709325/


https://github.com/vbondarevsky/Connector

----------

Kaniman (11.11.2020), kosmos_live (13.11.2020), levachok (11.11.2020), natik_82 (13.11.2020), Svetlana_K (11.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет!  Люди добрый поделитесь пожалуйста ноухау https://infostart.ru/public/709325/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Ler/59K6rFmoB

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), gurskij (12.11.2020), Kaniman (11.11.2020), kosmos_live (13.11.2020), levachok (11.11.2020), natik_82 (13.11.2020), Svetlana_K (11.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020)

----------


## borodаn

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Ler/59K6rFmoB


// URL:    https://github.com/vbondarevsky/Connector
// e-mail: vbondarevsky@gmail.com
// Версия: 2.1.3

----------

alexandr_ll (11.11.2020), bacemo (15.08.2022), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020)

----------


## borodаn

Глюкодубль

----------


## kyriil

Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1226036/

----------


## uliana2017

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/828299/

----------


## al_kon

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать _Подсистема "Управление заказами" для конфигурации БП 3.0_ - https://infostart.ru/public/1257342/

----------


## ws010

> Подсистема "Управление заказами" для конфигурации БП 3.0 - https://infostart.ru/public/1257342/


Отправил личное сообщение

----------


## dimon_ss

Кто нибудь может поделиться обработкой редактирования выемок в рознице 2.2?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/676084/

----------


## jus

Добрый день. Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/624743/

----------


## Vova2142

> Кто нибудь может поделиться обработкой редактирования выемок в рознице 2.2?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/676084/


Не совсем она, но не хуже
ССЫЛКА

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), Katerina_777 (20.11.2020), levachok (12.11.2020), natik_82 (13.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020), Svetlana_K (25.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), ZapMos (25.11.2020), ДомХороший (23.11.2020)

----------


## MichaelIII

> Кто нибудь может поделиться обработкой редактирования выемок в рознице 2.2?
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/676084/


https://dropmefiles.com/H16Jp

----------

Alexey_Alex (12.11.2020), levachok (12.11.2020), natik_82 (13.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020), tak_tak777 (17.11.2020), ZapMos (25.11.2020)

----------


## MichaelIII

delete

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Нужна обработка Сравнение 2-х баз БП.3.0
Поделитесь, у кого есть.

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Нужна обработка Сравнение 2-х баз БП.3.0
Поделитесь, у кого есть.

----------


## Nikolay2

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого расширение по данной теме? https://infostart.ru/public/1169794/
Ошибка печати товарного чека в РМК Розница 2.3

----------


## SergAl

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста: Перезапись номенклатуры с прогресс-баром, обновление данных на форме https://infostart.ru/public/1131613/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток! Может есть у кого Справка о доходах работника для соцзащиты. 1С: ЗУП 3.1 https://infostart.ru/public/1185243/


*1185243.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Ajuice (18.11.2020), bacemo (15.08.2022), Kaniman (13.11.2020), levachok (12.11.2020), minyarov (25.06.2021), natik_82 (13.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020), Shanell (02.03.2021), tak_tak777 (19.11.2020), talib77 (01.12.2020), Veronika123 (13.11.2020), ZapMos (25.11.2020)

----------


## FERAMON

Всем привет, у кого есть Документация 1С:PM Управление проектами? Скиньте или поделитесь ссылкой, где можно скачать?

----------


## KeshaF

Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1191806/

----------


## MulbMulb

Добрый вечер ! 
Нет ли у кого обработки "Формирование счета на основании поступления без изменения структуры" https://infostart.ru/public/871880/
Спасибо !

----------


## RedCat77

Добрый день.
Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1027933/
Поделитесь, у кого есть.

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста - Перезапись номенклатуры с прогресс-баром, обновление данных на форме https://infostart.ru/public/1131613/

----------


## Ajuice

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/503459/

----------


## shura2000

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого КС2 и КС3 для БП3?
Поделитесь , ПЛИЗ.

----------


## Utopia

Нужна валовая прибыль с остатками. https://infostart.ru/public/1127918
Помогите скачать!

----------


## Vova2142

> Здравствуйте. Есть у кого КС2 и КС3 для БП3?
> Поделитесь , ПЛИЗ.


https://yadi.sk/d/x50Rd_me-SVkMA
https://yadi.sk/d/wEwdwmWKSPVQ7w

----------

666Rebel666 (19.11.2020), Ajuice (19.11.2020), bacemo (15.08.2022), inems (19.11.2020), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), JeHer (19.11.2020), Lantra (19.11.2020), levachok (20.11.2020), MetaFrame (24.11.2020), MichaelIII (22.11.2020), natik_82 (19.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020), progbuh (08.12.2020), savchenkodenis (25.12.2020), shura2000 (19.11.2020), Svetlana_K (23.11.2020), tak_tak777 (19.11.2020), tsaplin (19.11.2020), ZapMos (25.11.2020), ДомХороший (23.11.2020), Катарина82 (23.11.2020), СветаОнила (07.12.2020)

----------


## alex601

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь печатной формой для 7.7 ТИС - https://infostart.ru/public/127697/

----------


## lazarsr

Доброе утро, может завалялась обработка у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1170216/.

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/88578/

----------


## SergAl

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста - Уведомление пользователей об изменениях в объектах (расширение) https://infostart.ru/public/1260436/

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста.
"Уведомление о зачете взаимных требований" (по документам) для документа "Корректировка долга" БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/634913/

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать "Расширенный анализ начислений и удержаний"
https://infostart.ru/public/1237445/

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Помогите скачать "Расширенный анализ начислений и удержаний"
https://infostart.ru/public/1237445/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Может есть у кого подобный отчет? https://infostart.ru/public/531174/

----------


## SilverHawk

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обработками по загрузке из excel.

----------


## e160rus

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обработками по загрузке из excel.


Их тьма на инфостарте Excel

----------

tak_tak777 (27.11.2020), ZapMos (25.11.2020)

----------


## De_marco

Здравствуйте, может есть у кого последняя выгрузка документов из БП 3.0 в УТ 11, версия 2.8.7.3
https://infostart.ru/public/754120/
Cпасибо

----------


## e160rus

Есть 2.8.3.1, свежее не попадалось




> Здравствуйте, может есть у кого последняя выгрузка документов из БП 3.0 в УТ 11, версия 2.8.7.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/754120/
> Cпасибо

----------


## Zema49

> https://dropmefiles.com/Iofee


Продублируйте, пожалуйста.

----------

ZapMos (25.11.2020)

----------


## Zema49

> Есть такая, забирайте
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/w9VIa


Повторите, пожалуйста

----------

ZapMos (25.11.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Повторите, пожалуйста


https://yadi.sk/d/jbPHXguFToMukQ

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), Kaniman (23.11.2020), levachok (28.11.2020), MetaFrame (24.11.2020), natik_82 (24.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020), progbuh (08.12.2020), Svetlana_K (25.11.2020), tak_tak777 (27.11.2020), ZapMos (25.11.2020), Zema49 (28.11.2020), СветаОнила (07.12.2020)

----------


## kyriil

Случайно не завалялось у кого нибудь?
https://infostart.ru/public/852652/

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день! Поделитесь обработкой !!!!! Может у кого есть такая или наподобие..https://infostart.ru/public/930946/

----------


## vova_l

Доброго времени суток.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/434436/

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой "Свод по НДФЛ (ЗКГУ 3.1, ЗУП ПРОФ, КОРП 3.1)" https://infostart.ru/public/1287822/

----------


## Vitiy

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Выгрузка Реализации (УПД) в xml для УПП
https://infostart.ru/public/803064/

----------


## Vitiy

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Выгрузка Реализации (УПД) в xml для УПП
https://infostart.ru/public/803064/

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/699400/ Напишите вличку btt91@mail.ru

----------


## GT_Racing

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, плиз, кто-нибудь шаблоном ценника формата А4 для Розницы 2.3

----------


## Vova2142

> Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, плиз, кто-нибудь шаблоном ценника формата А4 для Розницы 2.3


нифига себе че за ценник такой. так сделайте сами. там же есть конструктор.

----------


## GTA33

> Доброго времени суток.
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/434436/


Отчет по продажам с указанием скидок для 1С: Розница 2.1

https://dropmefiles.com/2hUh8 <---- здесь лежит :)

----------

AlexGur (01.02.2021), ikalichkin (26.11.2020), levachok (28.11.2020), MichaelIII (29.11.2020), natik_82 (26.11.2020), pony95 (30.11.2020), tak_tak777 (27.11.2020), vova_l (30.11.2020), ZapMos (27.11.2020)

----------


## 9292

Пожалуйста помогите скачать обработку корректировка остатков ЕГАИС, возврат из регистра 2, загрузка ТТН из файлов, другое для УТ10.3 
https://infostart.ru/public/732469/
9292@bk.ru
спасибо

----------


## vadosss

Пожалуйста помогите скачать Обработки для 1С: Розница по работе с ЕГАИС  https://infostart.ru/public/1010646/
vvaaddiimmmm@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## vadosss

Пожалуйста помогите скачать Обработки для 1С: Розница по работе с ЕГАИС  https://infostart.ru/public/1010646/
vvaaddiimmmm@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## MichaelIII

> Пожалуйста помогите скачать обработку корректировка остатков ЕГАИС, возврат из регистра 2, загрузка ТТН из файлов, другое для УТ10.3 
> https://infostart.ru/public/732469/
> 9292@bk.ru
> спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/Kxm7Z

----------

666Rebel666 (29.11.2020), garipova (30.11.2020), JeHer (01.12.2020), levachok (30.11.2020), Masik777 (02.12.2020), natik_82 (29.11.2020), pony95 (30.11.2020), tak_tak777 (03.12.2020), ZapMos (01.12.2020)

----------


## kalts2009

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/869633/Обработка для выгрузки из 1С:Розница 2.2 для кассового сервера Меркурий ККТ.Спасибо.

----------


## djslon

Добрый день, Помогите скачать с инфостарта.
https://infostart.ru/public/270512/

----------


## levachok

Доброго дня! Помогите скачать: Выгрузка в АРМ ФСС-СВ(М)
https://infostart.ru/public/1326290/

----------


## smsdgdsgg

Добрый день, помогите скачать . можно за денежку
https://infostart.ru/public/618486/

----------


## smsdgdsgg

Добрый день, помогите скачать . можно за денежку
https://infostart.ru/public/618486/

----------


## Vova2142

Так там и так за денежку. 3000р и она ваша.

----------


## GarikBrain

Доброго дня! Помогите скачать Синхронизация УТ 11.4 и Розница 1.0
https://infostart.ru/public/720464/

----------


## GarikBrain

Доброго дня! Помогите скачать Синхронизация УТ 11.4 и Розница 1.0
https://infostart.ru/public/720464/

----------


## aro

Хорошего всем дня. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, тут уже выкладывали, но ссылка уже не рабочая. Нужна https://infostart.ru/public/880915/ для 3.1.14 . Спасибо

----------


## aro

> Есть такая, забирайте
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/w9VIa


Можно перезалить? Спасибо

----------


## aro

> Полная версия *689347*


Можно и эту перезалить? Спасибо

----------


## Катарина82

Приветики!!! Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/708982/

----------


## Катарина82

Приветики!!! Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/708982/

----------


## Masik777

> Можно и эту перезалить? Спасибо


Можно. Я вот не понимаю, неужели нельзя на норм ресурс выкладывать? Или трудно пару кнопок нажать? Ну чтобы не было неприятных " Файл удален" ??? Не все же могут качать моментально.  https://yadi.sk/d/Zx4hchdQS5P7sQ  Без обид. Просто просить каждый раз перезалить - как то неудобно.

----------

aigar (04.12.2020), alexww (16.02.2021), aro (03.12.2020), bacemo (15.08.2022), Dimok Lab (07.12.2020), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), JeHer (10.12.2020), levachok (09.12.2020), pony95 (09.12.2020), SLK01 (04.12.2020), Veronika123 (11.12.2020), ZapMos (08.12.2020), Алёныч (22.08.2021), Катарина82 (03.12.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Хорошего всем дня. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, тут уже выкладывали, но ссылка уже не рабочая. Нужна https://infostart.ru/public/880915/ для 3.1.14 . Спасибо


Проверьте эти: *880915.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

aro (04.12.2020), bacemo (15.08.2022), Kaniman (03.12.2020), levachok (09.12.2020), pony95 (09.12.2020), ZapMos (08.12.2020)

----------


## t15-y

Добрый вечер, помогите, у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1128118/ или https://infostart.ru/public/922178/

----------


## aigar

> Можно. Я вот не понимаю, неужели нельзя на норм ресурс выкладывать? Или трудно пару кнопок нажать? Ну чтобы не было неприятных " Файл удален" ??? Не все же могут качать моментально.  https://yadi.sk/d/Zx4hchdQS5P7sQ  Без обид. Просто просить каждый раз перезалить - как то неудобно.


Здравствуйте. есть такой отчет адаптированный для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3

----------


## aigar

> Можно. Я вот не понимаю, неужели нельзя на норм ресурс выкладывать? Или трудно пару кнопок нажать? Ну чтобы не было неприятных " Файл удален" ??? Не все же могут качать моментально.  https://yadi.sk/d/Zx4hchdQS5P7sQ  Без обид. Просто просить каждый раз перезалить - как то неудобно.


Здравствуйте. есть такой отчет адаптированный для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Поделитесь обработкой пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/1189600/

----------


## aro

Ну очень надо, выручайте у кого есть. УТ 11.4
https://infostart.ru/public/1010581/
https://infostart.ru/public/1137265/
https://infostart.ru/public/1043470/
https://infostart.ru/public/996315/
https://infostart.ru/public/1221845/
https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/

----------


## aro

Ну очень надо, выручайте у кого есть. УТ 11.4
https://infostart.ru/public/1010581/
https://infostart.ru/public/1137265/
https://infostart.ru/public/1043470/
https://infostart.ru/public/996315/
https://infostart.ru/public/1221845/
https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/

----------


## klaus38

> Ну очень надо, выручайте у кого есть. УТ 11.4
> https://infostart.ru/public/1010581/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1137265/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1043470/
> https://infostart.ru/public/996315/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1221845/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/


Посмотрите отчеты УТ 11 4 в этом архиве, пара ваших точно есть. https://yadi.sk/d/are0Y1eTKqYfug

----------

AnIr (08.12.2020), JeHer (10.12.2020), levachok (09.12.2020), McStoun (05.12.2020), natik_82 (14.12.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), ZapMos (08.12.2020)

----------


## klaus38

> Ну очень надо, выручайте у кого есть. УТ 11.4
> https://infostart.ru/public/1010581/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1137265/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1043470/
> https://infostart.ru/public/996315/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1221845/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/


Посмотрите отчеты УТ 11 4 в этом архиве, пара ваших точно есть. https://yadi.sk/d/are0Y1eTKqYfug

----------

alex125it (06.12.2020), alexandr_ll (04.12.2020), Alexey_Alex (07.12.2020), AnIr (07.12.2020), aro (04.12.2020), bboy2008 (04.12.2020), e160rus (04.12.2020), Katerina_777 (08.12.2020), KAY77 (07.12.2020), Lantra (04.12.2020), MetaFrame (06.12.2020), MichaelIII (07.12.2020), natik_82 (14.12.2020), pony95 (09.12.2020), savchenkodenis (25.12.2020), SLK01 (04.12.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), СветаОнила (07.12.2020)

----------


## Помидор

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/922642/ Универсальный парсер для ERP, УТ, КА
Спасибо!

----------


## Sergeich737

Добрый день!
Если у кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста

https://infostart.ru/public/1114501/

заранее  благодарен

----------


## Sergeich737

Добрый день!
Если у кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста

https://infostart.ru/public/1114501/

заранее  благодарен

----------


## e160rus

> Добрый день!
> Если у кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста
> https://infostart.ru/public/1114501/


Скачано 1 раз. Вероятность найти в варезнике близка к нулю

----------


## Stare

> Доброго дня! Помогите скачать: Выгрузка в АРМ ФСС-СВ(М)
> https://infostart.ru/public/1326290/


Если можно, то  и мне тоже

----------


## aro

Может у кого есть эти или похожие. Многим бы пригодилась. ЗуП 3.1. Поделитесь
https://infostart.ru/public/1280131/
https://infostart.ru/public/1257131/
https://infostart.ru/public/1260280/
https://infostart.ru/public/946853/
https://infostart.ru/public/1152978/
https://infostart.ru/public/1250722/
https://infostart.ru/public/1310977/
https://infostart.ru/public/1304859/
https://infostart.ru/public/1005383/
https://infostart.ru/public/1273414/
https://infostart.ru/public/1254749/

----------


## aro

Может у кого есть эти или похожие. Многим бы пригодилась. ЗуП 3.1. Поделитесь
https://infostart.ru/public/1280131/
https://infostart.ru/public/1257131/
https://infostart.ru/public/1260280/
https://infostart.ru/public/946853/
https://infostart.ru/public/1152978/
https://infostart.ru/public/1250722/
https://infostart.ru/public/1310977/
https://infostart.ru/public/1304859/
https://infostart.ru/public/1005383/
https://infostart.ru/public/1273414/
https://infostart.ru/public/1254749/

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/387735/

----------


## fraktalov

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1144124/ и сэкономить пару дней жизни!)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, хочу сократить базу ут 10, ищу обработки для быстрого удаления объектов типа:
https://infostart.ru/public/374202/
https://infostart.ru/public/409941/
https://infostart.ru/public/442295/
https://infostart.ru/public/1228926/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, хочу сократить базу ут 10, ищу обработки для быстрого удаления объектов типа:
> https://infostart.ru/public/374202/
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2ugx/AG6GXZgyU

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022), Kaniman (10.12.2020), levachok (11.12.2020), Masik777 (10.12.2020), natik_82 (14.12.2020), pony95 (18.12.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (14.12.2020), ZapMos (10.12.2020)

----------


## FLYYY

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с https://infostart.ru/public/1280748/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/387735/


Которую Вы просили - не у всех работает. Посмотрите эти - https://yadi.sk/d/YbeTh6RLD7wBhA - в архиве PUBID_599969-ОСВ++_v_2_17_4 и 377955_Интерактивная_ОСВ_v3_0_13_8  3

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022), Kaniman (10.12.2020), levachok (11.12.2020), natik_82 (14.12.2020), pony95 (18.12.2020), Shanell (02.03.2021), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), ZapMos (10.12.2020)

----------


## sdin100

Друзья, может есть у кого?  https://infostart.ru/public/345688/

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день.
Поделитесь если есть https://infostart.ru/public/1269736/

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день.
Поделитесь если есть https://infostart.ru/public/1269736/

----------


## aro

Хорошего всем дням. Может есть у кого, поделитесь.
https://infostart.ru/public/1248509/
https://infostart.ru/public/714201/
https://infostart.ru/public/902778/
https://infostart.ru/public/519888/
https://infostart.ru/public/1043470/
https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/

----------


## aro

Хорошего всем дням. Может есть у кого, поделитесь.
https://infostart.ru/public/1248509/
https://infostart.ru/public/714201/
https://infostart.ru/public/902778/
https://infostart.ru/public/519888/
https://infostart.ru/public/1043470/
https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/

----------


## Llucky

Здравствуйте.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать данную обработку или, может быть, она есть у кого-нибудь:
https://infostart.ru/public/1121995
Спасибо заранее.
gemini906@yandex.ru

----------


## Llucky

Здравствуйте.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать данную обработку или, может быть, она есть у кого-нибудь:
https://infostart.ru/public/1121995
Спасибо заранее.
gemini906@yandex.ru

----------


## Aidar2

https://yadi.sk/d/dHVkJcb7hDFBqg
Ранее качал отчеты для ут 11, может пригодятся. Есть про неликвид

----------

Alexey_Alex (12.12.2020), bacemo (05.08.2022), garipova (11.12.2020), MarinaSk (21.12.2020), pony95 (18.12.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), ZapMos (11.12.2020)

----------


## aro

> https://yadi.sk/d/dHVkJcb7hDFBqg
> Ранее качал отчеты для ут 11, может пригодятся. Есть про неликвид


Спасибо. Я его тоже скачивал. Но это не то.

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022)

----------


## aro

> https://yadi.sk/d/dHVkJcb7hDFBqg
> Ранее качал отчеты для ут 11, может пригодятся. Есть про неликвид


Спасибо. Я его тоже скачивал. Но это не то.

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022)

----------


## aro

> https://yadi.sk/d/dHVkJcb7hDFBqg
> Ранее качал отчеты для ут 11, может пригодятся. Есть про неликвид


Кстати, а у вас этот отчет Анализ неликвидов заработал? Если да, то не подскажите на какой версии? Спасибо

----------


## aro

> https://yadi.sk/d/dHVkJcb7hDFBqg
> Ранее качал отчеты для ут 11, может пригодятся. Есть про неликвид


Кстати, а у вас этот отчет Анализ неликвидов заработал? Если да, то не подскажите на какой версии? Спасибо

----------


## aro

Видимо это для БП

----------


## chubarov

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/908730/

----------


## Hopeless

Добрый день! Есть у кого обработка выгрузка/загрузка xml для управляемых форм с рабочим отбором

----------


## gigi1

Привет всем) у кого-нибудь есть обработка Прайс-лист с картинками (фото) для УТ 11.4.12 (на управляемых формах)? Например такая: https://tekdata.ru/prays-list-s-osta...eshniy-otchet/

Или расширение https://infostart.ru/public/807403/

----------


## gigi1

прошу удалить этот комментарий

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Есть у кого обработка выгрузка/загрузка xml для управляемых форм с рабочим отбором


Попробуйте эти - https://yadi.sk/d/wzjeE5BrYPzEBg , https://yadi.sk/d/X7poyV2ARLlAPA  ,  https://yadi.sk/d/TfuC1LFEZLYsHA , https://yadi.sk/d/VckK17f680d7UQ - эта PUBID_1039757-_ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXMLС  ГибкимиОтборами

----------

alexww (16.02.2021), aro (15.12.2020), bacemo (05.08.2022), bboy2008 (15.12.2020), bentim (22.12.2020), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), Kaniman (15.12.2020), MarinaSk (21.12.2020), mikagi (04.02.2021), pony95 (18.12.2020), SLK01 (18.12.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (21.12.2020), ZapMos (15.12.2020), Маруся18 (18.12.2020)

----------


## Grobik

Добрый день. Просьба помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1039798/
Загрузка нескольких цен из файлов Excel в документ Установка цен для конфигураций УТ (Управление торговлей 11, 3.1, 3.2)

Интересует именно Загрузка нескольких цен из файлов Excel в документ Установка цен для конфигураций УТ 3.1 (для УКРАИНЫ): .epf 29,57Kb

----------


## prival

> Привет всем) у кого-нибудь есть обработка Прайс-лист с картинками (фото) для УТ 11.4.12 (на управляемых формах)? Например такая: https://tekdata.ru/prays-list-s-osta...eshniy-otchet/
> 
> Или расширение https://infostart.ru/public/807403/


должно работать мое, картинки, цены, остатки, номенклатура, артикулы, штрихкоды.... всё есть
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14vf...ew?usp=sharing

----------

aro (15.12.2020), bacemo (05.08.2022), gigi1 (20.12.2020), GTA33 (20.12.2020), MetaFrame (16.12.2020), pony95 (18.12.2020), SLK01 (18.12.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (21.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020)

----------


## prival

> Привет всем) у кого-нибудь есть обработка Прайс-лист с картинками (фото) для УТ 11.4.12 (на управляемых формах)? Например такая: https://tekdata.ru/prays-list-s-osta...eshniy-otchet/
> 
> Или расширение https://infostart.ru/public/807403/


должно работать мое, картинки, цены, остатки, номенклатура, артикулы, штрихкоды.... всё есть
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14vf...ew?usp=sharing

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022), gigi1 (20.12.2020), mikagi (04.02.2021), pony95 (18.12.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (21.12.2020)

----------


## klaus38

https://yadi.sk/d/kr5al3hORVapSQ

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022), Grobik (15.12.2020), MarinaSk (21.12.2020), mikagi (04.02.2021), pony95 (18.12.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (21.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020)

----------


## Grobik

Спасибо. Большое. Буду смотреть. Я так понял для конфигураций УТ 3.1 (для УКРАИНЫ) вообще никто не качал, но и так хорошо.

----------


## progbuh

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/509628/ 
Версия 6.6.0.2 - 6.6.0.3.

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день, помогите база очень большая нужна свертка хочу попробовать эту https://infostart.ru/public/822080/ если у кого есть киньте. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## pc2michael

Добрый день,помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1307776/ очень надо....

----------


## gigi1

Благодарю, очень круто!

----------


## Maxik1988

Сила форума помоги! )) Уважаемые, выручайте! у кого есть обработка для выгрузки из РОЗНИЦА 2.3  на сайт opencart2 или 3 версии ?

----------


## Masik777

> Сила форума помоги! )) Уважаемые, выручайте! у кого есть обработка для выгрузки из РОЗНИЦА 2.3  на сайт opencart2 или 3 версии ?


Бесплатных модулей под Opencart 2 нет Есть только это - Интеграция 1С:Предприятие Розница (редакция 2.х) и Интернет-магазина Opencart
Публикация № 374716 - https://yadi.sk/d/4zE1L7DqJ8X3NQ

----------

666Rebel666 (17.12.2020), bacemo (05.08.2022), levachok (28.12.2020), natik_82 (21.12.2020), pony95 (18.12.2020), tak_tak777 (21.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, помогите база очень большая нужна свертка хочу попробовать эту https://infostart.ru/public/822080/ если у кого есть киньте. Заранее спасибо.


Древняя, на обычных формах: *822080_ОФ.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022), Kaniman (18.12.2020), levachok (28.12.2020), pony95 (18.12.2020), tak_tak777 (21.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020)

----------


## garipova

добрый день! просьба помочь с обработкой. заранее спасибо!
https://infostart.ru/public/22451/

----------


## Masik777

> добрый день! просьба помочь с обработкой. заранее спасибо!
> https://infostart.ru/public/22451/


https://yadi.sk/d/n34YjydLSpYV2Q

----------

666Rebel666 (18.12.2020), bacemo (05.08.2022), garipova (18.12.2020), levachok (28.12.2020), MarinaSk (21.12.2020), mikagi (04.02.2021), pony95 (18.12.2020), progbuh (21.12.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (21.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020)

----------


## garipova

спасибо огромное еще раз!

----------


## SeregaVD

добрый день. Господа помогите с оброткой. Заранее благодарен. https://infostart.ru/public/630491/

----------


## SeregaVD

добрый день. Господа помогите с оброткой. Заранее благодарен. https://infostart.ru/public/630491/

----------


## Masik777

> добрый день. Господа помогите с оброткой. Заранее благодарен. https://infostart.ru/public/630491/


Serega, в 630491 две обработки. Для ОФ и УФ. Нужно сразу писать, какую Вам нужно.

----------


## ikalichkin

> добрый день. Господа помогите с оброткой. Заранее благодарен. https://infostart.ru/public/630491/


У меня только для ОФ: *630491.rar*, *зеркало*

*Masik777*: 



> Serega, в 630491 две обработки. Для ОФ и УФ. Нужно сразу писать, какую Вам нужно.


Можно конечно ИБ на УФ запустить как обычное приложение, но в наше то время...
Короче, если есть - _усе_ будут рады получить дополнительный инструмент для корректировки регистров бухгалтерии на *УФ*!
Спасибо за понимание.

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022), Kaniman (21.12.2020), levachok (28.12.2020), natik_82 (21.12.2020), pony95 (20.12.2020), SeregaVD (25.12.2020), tak_tak777 (27.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> У меня только для ОФ: *630491.rar*, *зеркало*
> 
> *Masik777*: 
> 
> 
> Можно конечно ИБ на УФ запустить как обычное приложение, но в наше то время...
> Короче, если есть - _усе_ будут рады получить дополнительный инструмент для корректировки регистров бухгалтерии на *УФ*!
> Спасибо за понимание.


Иван, для УФ кину в понедельник. Есть на другом компе на работе.

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022), pony95 (20.12.2020)

----------


## giza8

Добрый день, друзья!
Помогите скачать обработку Перенос данных КА 1.1 => КА 2
https://infostart.ru/public/424620/

----------


## e160rus

> Помогите скачать обработку Перенос данных КА 1.1 => КА 2


PUBID_424620.zip

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022), levachok (28.12.2020), natik_82 (21.12.2020), pony95 (20.12.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (21.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020)

----------


## General1982

Добрый день. Помогите скачать "Номенклатура без сертификатов" https://infostart.ru/public/376511/

----------


## gigi1

Большое спасибо, очень круто!))

----------


## gigi1

> должно работать мое, картинки, цены, остатки, номенклатура, артикулы, штрихкоды.... всё есть
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/14vf...ew?usp=sharing


Большое спасибо)

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Есть у кого http://176.9.103.116/public/683078/ версии 2.2

----------


## Masik777

> Иван, для УФ кину в понедельник. Есть на другом компе на работе.


Как обещал - PUBID_630491-в_КорректировкаОстатковРе  истровБухгалтерии_УФ https://yadi.sk/d/1cTikCF-5m2scA для УФ

----------

Fltr (21.12.2020), Kaniman (21.12.2020), mikagi (28.01.2021)

----------


## DimOk58

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/922642/

----------


## Dan11

Добрый день, есть у кого - https://infostart.ru/public/1028544/#slide-to-products  и может кто-то под унф делал?

----------


## prival

> Добрый день, есть у кого - https://infostart.ru/public/1028544/#slide-to-products  и может кто-то под унф делал?


структура разная, легче новую написать

----------


## DLeosoft

Что-то ссылки нет?
Как обещал - PUBID_630491-в_КорректировкаОстатковРе

----------


## ikalichkin

> Что-то ссылки нет?
> Как обещал - PUBID_630491-в_КорректировкаОстатковРе


Есть старая: *630491.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022), levachok (28.12.2020), pony95 (23.12.2020), tak_tak777 (27.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Что-то ссылки нет?
> Как обещал - PUBID_630491-в_КорректировкаОстатковРе


Извиняюсь. Чота глючит  https://yadi.sk/d/1cTikCF-5m2scA

----------

666Rebel666 (22.12.2020), bacemo (05.08.2022), bentim (22.12.2020), inems (23.12.2020), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), Kaniman (22.12.2020), levachok (28.12.2020), MarinaSk (21.12.2020), MetaFrame (05.01.2021), MichaelIII (24.12.2020), natik_82 (22.12.2020), pony95 (23.12.2020), progbuh (09.01.2021), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (27.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020), СветаОнила (01.01.2021)

----------


## Aleksey_MC

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста достать:
https://infostart.ru/public/575505/
https://infostart.ru/public/1016949/
https://infostart.ru/public/1056059/
https://infostart.ru/public/1044507/

----------


## jus

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку public/1151505/ "Прием внешнего совместителя по основному месту работы в ЗУП 2.5"

----------


## nigorot244

Всем привет!
Уже ранее просили, но ссылка закончилась.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://infostart.questa.ru/public/1000254/
Уведомление о заключении (прекращении) трудового договора с иностранным гражданином (Приложения № 13 и 14 к приказу МВД России от 10.01.2018 № 11) (ЗУП 3.1)

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## nigorot244

Всем привет!
Уже ранее просили, но ссылка закончилась.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://infostart.questa.ru/public/1000254/
Уведомление о заключении (прекращении) трудового договора с иностранным гражданином (Приложения № 13 и 14 к приказу МВД России от 10.01.2018 № 11) (ЗУП 3.1)

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Grobik

Добрый день.
Может у кого есть Повторное использование подарочных сертификатов. Управление торговлей 11.4. Расширение https://infostart.ru/public/1101031/
Мне вообще нуно для Управление торговлей для Украины, редакция 3.1 Но может чего полезного подсмотрю. Пока тупо использовал "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления 8.2-8.3 (УФ) ", правил в истории подарочных сертификатов запись регистратор "Аннулирование подарочных сертификатов" с Аннулирован на Не активен. Хочется сделать культурно.

----------


## Zin65

Добрый вечер есть у кого нибудь обработка создание уведомления об отпуске для зуп 2.5 https://infostart.ru/public/621214/. Большое спасибо

----------


## argan

Дорый вечер. Прошу помощи скачать расширение https://infostart.ru/public/1155754/  Авторегистрация закупочных цен для УНФ 1.6. Зараннее благодарен)

----------


## garipova

> Добрый вечер есть у кого нибудь обработка создание уведомления об отпуске для зуп 2.5 https://infostart.ru/public/621214/. Большое спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/hl15y

попробуйте этот, поменяйте текст при необходимости

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022), levachok (28.12.2020), natik_82 (06.01.2021), pony95 (23.12.2020), tak_tak777 (27.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020), Zin65 (23.12.2020)

----------


## Incorrigible

Добрый день.

Может кто-нибудь продублировать? https://infostart.ru/public/524835/

----------


## Dustograd

Добрый день.
помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1199396/

----------


## Dustograd

Добрый день.
помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1199396/

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день.
> 
> Может кто-нибудь продублировать? https://infostart.ru/public/524835/


https://dropmefiles.com/qtREN
Автоматическое уведомление об отпуске (для ЗУП 3.1)

----------

aniki (24.12.2020), bacemo (05.08.2022), garipova (23.12.2020), gurskij (28.12.2020), Incorrigible (23.12.2020), Kaniman (24.12.2020), klad7777777 (24.12.2020), levachok (28.12.2020), mpss09 (28.12.2020), natik_82 (05.01.2021), pony95 (23.12.2020), savchenkodenis (25.12.2020), tak_tak777 (27.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020), Катарина82 (26.12.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Дорый вечер. Прошу помощи скачать расширение https://infostart.ru/public/1155754/  Авторегистрация закупочных цен для УНФ 1.6. Зараннее благодарен)


*1155754.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (24.12.2020), bacemo (05.08.2022), garipova (24.12.2020), Kaniman (24.12.2020), klad7777777 (24.12.2020), levachok (28.12.2020), mikagi (04.02.2021), pony95 (24.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), tak_tak777 (27.12.2020), ZapMos (24.12.2020)

----------


## Masik777

Всех с Наступающим НГ! Приветствую! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого может имеется https://infostart.ru/public/553975/ - Перепроведение документов в последовательностях для "1С:Управление торговлей 10.3".

----------


## Bosanya

Добрый день, может кто-нибудь поможет с этой обработкой? https://infostart.ru/public/1173877/ - Импорт существующего каталога из PrestaShop

----------


## ttt_misha

кто может скачать?
https://infostart.ru/public/1251041/

----------


## donval

Добрый вечер, всем.

Помогите, пожалуйста, с подобным обработчиком: http://is.podati.ru/public/1171223/
Это самый простой вариант, хотим хотя бы перенести всю номенклатуру, контрагентов с договорами и счетами.

С УПП 1.3.131.1 на ERP Управление предприятием 2 (2.5.5.94).

Буду очень признателен за помощь.

----------


## Adamant1n

Помогите с файлом, нужна загрузка во всех документах УТ 
https://infostart.ru/public/1224859/

----------


## ttt_misha

https://infostart.ru/public/1018497/
у кого есть?

----------


## zeher

С наступающим!
У кого то есть печатная форма "реализация товаров" с колонкой "Штрих код"?
Для УТ 11.4

----------


## asamorod

Добрый день. Может кто поможет с этой обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1194076/  Выгрузка (перенос) кадровых и расчетных(зарплатных) данных из УПП 1.3 в ЗУП 3.1

----------


## Dnenp

День добрый. Может у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1202421/ , уведомления сотрудников об отпуске в Word, ЗУП 3.1?

----------


## prost77

Добрый день! просьба помочь с обработкой. заранее спасибо! https://infostart.ru/public/1310318/

----------


## aes0nne

Добрый день. Нет ли у кого обработки для загрузки с Вайлдберриз в БП?
https://infostart.ru/public/1166641/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

Всех с Наступающим НГ!! Тут немного для УТ 10. Может кому и понадобится.)) https://yadi.sk/d/pT7HDu1iXx-6sA 
В архиве - PUBID_620771-LSOFT_АктСверкиУказатьСчета.e  pf
PUBID_792694-Счет на оплату с QR кодом.epf
PUBID_1065456-ИсправлениеОтрицательныхП  артий.epf
PUBID_1105930-СозданиеПлатежногоПоручен  ияПоQRКоду_БУ2030.epf
PUBID_1106997-ЗаменаКонтрагентов.epf
PUBID_1120305-Закрытие неоплаченных накладных через ПКО.epf
PUBID_1198739-КорректировкаПартий.epf
PUBID_1216252-Закрытие периода.epf
PUBID_1337732-ЗаполнитьДокументыРасчето  вАвтоматически.epf
Тут - https://yadi.sk/d/SBHfIA46pIaV8w  в архиве
PUBID_61571-PomoshnikVvodaPrihodnihNakladnih_v1.01.epf
PUBID_70174-КонтрагентПоДокументамВза  иморассчетов.epf
PUBID_588160-КонтрольРавенстваСуммВРег  истрахВзаиморасчетов.erf
PUBID_588160-УстановкаПризнакаВестиПоД  окументамРасчетовСКонтраг  ентомДляДоговора.epf
PUBID_1060980-Автосоздание приходников по реализациям.epf
Делимся "полезняшками" и не жмотничаем. Помогайте людям и становитесь от этого богаче духовно)) Всем здоровья, счастья, любви, успехов и добра!!!

----------

666Rebel666 (29.12.2020), aigar (29.12.2020), Alexey_Alex (29.12.2020), alexww (16.02.2021), bboy2008 (29.12.2020), bocr (29.12.2020), borisusman (07.01.2021), boroda69 (06.02.2021), Cronkcrok (02.07.2021), DAnry (30.12.2020), garipova (29.12.2020), Hitcher73 (29.12.2020), inems (30.12.2020), ivan_777777 (28.01.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), JeHer (28.01.2021), Kaniman (29.12.2020), kozavva (01.01.2021), kulik2009 (30.12.2020), leov-001 (30.12.2020), macrony (02.01.2021), MetaFrame (05.01.2021), MichaelIII (30.12.2020), mikagi (28.01.2021), pony95 (29.12.2020), popenko (05.01.2021), progbuh (09.01.2021), savchenkodenis (17.03.2021), sewell (06.01.2021), shamanbys (20.01.2021), Shanell (02.03.2021), SLK01 (05.01.2021), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (31.12.2020), vova_l (30.12.2020), ZapMos (06.01.2021), Алёныч (11.08.2021), Катарина82 (30.12.2020), Маруся18 (06.01.2021), Помидор (30.12.2020), ЮВ_ (30.12.2020)

----------


## Zin65

Здравствуйте нет у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1165872/ ,
https://infostart.ru/public/1253779/ 
 Формирование УПД в XML для электронного документооборота (ЭДО) Диадок, СБИС для конфигурации 1С:Управление торговлей 10.3

----------


## LapaLena

Добрый день!
Прошу Вашей помощи!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/196527/

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день! Прошу помочь с обработкой. заранее спасибо! https://infostart.ru/public/1085831/

----------


## MichaelIII

> Добрый день! Прошу помочь с обработкой. заранее спасибо! https://infostart.ru/public/1085831/


https://dropmefiles.com/FzFBn

----------

alex125it (31.12.2020), baa1992 (30.12.2020), bacemo (04.08.2022), garipova (31.12.2020), gurskij (31.12.2020), ikalichkin (31.12.2020), inems (31.12.2020), Kaniman (31.12.2020), LapaLena (13.01.2021), natik_82 (05.01.2021), pony95 (08.01.2021), progbuh (09.01.2021), tak_tak777 (31.12.2020), ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## MCComp

Доброе время суток! Всех с Новым Годом! Помогите с отчетом может у кого есть? Валовая прибыль, себестоимость по поступлениям, для розницы?
https://infostart.ru/public/1199364/
и расчет себестоимости товаров в Розница 2.3, например
https://infostart.ru/public/1334339/
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## MCComp

Может так же есть у кого обработка для Розница 2.3 (последняя) Android смартфон в качестве сканера штрих-кодов, QR-кодов и терминала сбора данных (ТСД) для 1С :
https://infostart.ru/public/578179/.

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Может так же есть у кого обработка для Розница 2.3 (последняя) Android смартфон в качестве сканера штрих-кодов, QR-кодов и терминала сбора данных (ТСД) для 1С :
> https://infostart.ru/public/578179/.


578179.zip

----------

bacemo (04.08.2022), Masik777 (02.01.2021), MCComp (01.01.2021), natik_82 (05.01.2021), pony95 (08.01.2021), SLK01 (30.01.2021), tak_tak777 (09.01.2021), ZapMos (08.01.2021)

----------


## MCComp

> 578179.zip


Извините, а по новее нету, а то на версии Розница 2.3.7.19 ошибку на открытие обработки выдает.

----------

bacemo (05.08.2022)

----------


## MCComp

> Извините, а по новее нету, а то на версии Розница 2.3.7.19 ошибку на открытие обработки выдает.


Сорри! Отзываю просьбу, оказывается есть на странице оф.. сайта

----------


## prival

нет ли у кого патча
00-00312104 РМК: Невозможно добавить алкогольную продукцию статус: <Нет статуса>
поделитесь...

----------


## al_kon

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, кто сможет, обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/408443/ - "Выгрузка зарплаты в Сбербанк, Альфа-Банк, ... 3.1 ...". Интересует .epf "для ЗУП от 3.1.8" (для Альфа-Банк - xls для загрузки на сайте). Спасибо заранее

----------


## Pasha4988

Добрый день. Может у кого то есть обработка для обновления мин ЗП и пределов налогов в базах для Украины. Или может кто то может скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1180487/. Заранее благодарен

----------


## norsim

Есть база старая в 1С Предприятие 7.70.938 Торговля и Склад. Необходимо перенести справочники, документы, остатки в Бухгалтерию 2.0 или Бухгалтерию 3.0 Нашел обработку https://infostart.ru/public/119941/. Она заблокирована, автор не отвечает. Помогите. Может подобное есть? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## GTA33

> Есть база старая в 1С Предприятие 7.70.938 Торговля и Склад. Необходимо перенести справочники, документы, остатки в Бухгалтерию 2.0 или Бухгалтерию 3.0 Нашел обработку https://infostart.ru/public/148990/. Она заблокирована, автор не отвечает. Помогите. Может подобное есть? Заранее благодарен.


https://dropmefiles.com/63Mzt
есть такая в архиве, но обработка от 2012 года, для старых версий.

----------

bacemo (04.08.2022), natik_82 (05.01.2021), pony95 (08.01.2021), SLK01 (30.01.2021), tak_tak777 (09.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## norsim

Ради бога, простите, я не ту ссылку указал! Запутался я в этих номерах. https://infostart.ru/public/119941/ эта обработка интересует. Пишет "Внимание!!! Программа не активирована!!! Работаем в демо режиме!!!"

----------


## ikalichkin

> Есть база старая в 1С Предприятие 7.70.938 Торговля и Склад. Необходимо перенести справочники, документы, остатки в Бухгалтерию 2.0 или Бухгалтерию 3.0 Нашел обработку https://infostart.ru/public/119941/. Она заблокирована, автор не отвечает. Помогите. Может подобное есть? Заранее благодарен.


В первую очередь сам бы воспользовался бы _типовыми_ решениями:
Для 10.3 в каталоге шаблонов *\Conv9_2*
Для 11.4 в каталоге шаблонов \AddFiles\Переходы с других конфигураций*\УТ92*

Предпочтительней 10.3, из неё уже можно конвертировать до БП2 или БП3 (119941 в этом Вам не помощник). Конечно долго, в несколько этапов, но, имхо, надёжнее!

Но, если есть желание самому поковыряться, то используйте обработки типа *148990*. Ведь можно использовать древнюю БП 2.0, сконвертировать, проверить, затем запустили *"Обновлятор"*, и, вуаля!  

Как вариант -  *275333* с СОМ-подключением к 7.7, и прямой загрузкой в нужную ИБ, но там - возни по настройке выше крыши!

Всё это в свободном доступе, желаю удачи!

P.S. Обычно переносят или *Остатки*, или *Документы*, тем паче начало года...

----------

bacemo (04.08.2022), Kaniman (06.01.2021), natik_82 (09.01.2021), pony95 (08.01.2021), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (09.01.2021), Teramik (23.04.2022), veraperev (27.01.2021)

----------


## popenko

Прошу скачать и выложить в общий доступ, думаю многим будет интересно https://infostart.ru/public/910840/  Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## shamanbys

С Новым годом !
Помогите скачать обработку: https://infostart.ru/public/723145/

----------


## shamanbys

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
http://1c83.ru/public/547421/

----------


## shamanbys

Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка Переход с УТ 10.3 на Розницу 2.2: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/915209/ Спасибо!

----------


## prival

братья и сестры, не забываем про пивные декларации, формируем и заполняем вот в этой форме
Декларации по пиву для розницы а так же крепкий алкоголь на розлив

----------

bacemo (04.08.2022), CzaRus (10.01.2021), Faust86 (30.12.2021), Lucky Patcher (10.01.2021), Masik777 (12.01.2021), natik_82 (10.01.2021), pony95 (12.01.2021), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021)

----------


## CzaRus

Доброго времени суток. Может кто то покупал для себя платную обработку Книга доходов и расходов и кассовая книга для 1С 8.х любой конфигурации для предприятий на УСН, ПСН, ЕСХН https://infostart.ru/public/501591/ и может поделиться актуальной версией. Заранее спасибо!
PS тут уже интересовались, но может у кого появились 
Автоматическая установка цены продажи в документе "Поступление товаров" https://infostart.ru/public/1289661/
Расширение "Интерфейс Плюс" на розницу https://infostart.ru/public/908730/

----------


## prival

> Доброго времени суток. Может кто то покупал для себя платную обработку Книга доходов и расходов и кассовая книга для 1С 8.х любой конфигурации для предприятий на УСН, ПСН, ЕСХН https://infostart.ru/public/501591/ и может поделиться актуальной версией. Заранее спасибо!
> PS тут уже интересовались, но может у кого появились 
> Автоматическая установка цены продажи в документе "Поступление товаров" https://infostart.ru/public/1289661/
> Расширение "Интерфейс Плюс" на розницу https://infostart.ru/public/908730/


скачивать не буду, но дам что есть
ОстаткиИЦеныВСправочникеН  оменклатуры

УстановкаЦенВПоступлении

----------

4AuHuK (12.01.2021), Ankiss (02.04.2021), bacemo (04.08.2022), boroda69 (06.02.2021), ikalichkin (11.01.2021), kozavva (19.01.2021), lekhaplaton (04.02.2021), Masik777 (12.01.2021), MichaelIII (14.01.2021), pony95 (12.01.2021), Sally3 (02.02.2021), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (25.01.2021), ZapMos (12.01.2021)

----------


## prival

дополняя ещё, у кого проблемы с остатками по пиву, советую использовать вот это
КорректировкаОстатковЕГАИ  СРозница

----------

bacemo (04.08.2022), CzaRus (11.01.2021), Faust86 (30.12.2021), ikalichkin (11.01.2021), lekhaplaton (04.02.2021), Masik777 (12.01.2021), pony95 (12.01.2021), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), ZapMos (12.01.2021)

----------


## Lantra

Добрый день. Нет ли возможности скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1321781/ - Взаимодействие с АПИ из 1С

----------


## aigar

Здравствуйте. Подскажите возможно ли прикрутить принтер к 1С утп 82 для печати штрих  кодов и что нужно для этого.
https://dropmefiles.com/RoATp

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите возможно ли прикрутить принтер к 1С утп 82 для печати штрих  кодов и что нужно для этого.
> https://dropmefiles.com/RoATp


https://infostart.ru/public/1188440/
https://infostart.ru/public/1197633/

----------

Svetlana_K (17.01.2021), tak_tak777 (25.01.2021), ZapMos (14.01.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности
государственных (муниципальных) бюджетных и автономных учреждений по Приказу №33н, версия  2.B.8.2. от 11.01.2021* 
Данный комплект содержит отчетность только автономных и бюджетных учреждений.
БГУ ред.1.0 - 1.0.66.1 и выше;
БГУ ред.2.0 - 2.0.75.1 и выше;
Свод отчетов - 3.4.45.1 и выше; 
Бюджетная отчетность - 1.1.44.1 и выше. 

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности
казенных учреждений по Приказу №191н, версия  2.K.9.2. от 11.01.2021*
Данный комплект содержит отчетность только казенных учреждений.
БГУ ред.1.0 - 1.0.66.13 и выше;
БГУ ред.2.0 - 2.0.75.1 и выше;
Свод отчетов - 3.4.45.1 и выше; 
Бюджетная отчетность - 1.1.44.1 и выше. 

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

bacemo (04.08.2022), Masik777 (12.01.2021), pirat-123 (22.01.2021), pony95 (13.01.2021), Svetlana_K (17.01.2021), tak_tak777 (25.01.2021)

----------


## evnhunter

Ребята, помогите скачать обработку - https://infostart.ru/public/536014/ или что-то другое подобное по ЗАМЕНЕ ГУИДА для объектов. Стоит задача по замене ГУИДов для документов, загруженных в другую базу.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребята, помогите скачать обработку - https://infostart.ru/public/536014/ или что-то другое подобное по ЗАМЕНЕ ГУИДА для объектов. Стоит задача по замене ГУИДов для документов, загруженных в другую базу.


*536014.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (13.01.2021), bacemo (04.08.2022), Kaniman (15.01.2021), levachok (19.01.2021), pony95 (13.01.2021), SLK01 (30.01.2021), tak_tak777 (25.01.2021), VeraNiko (27.01.2021), ZapMos (14.01.2021)

----------


## JBoy

Доброго времени суток!! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1333411/

----------


## smolen1

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/904670/ - *Загрузка лицевых счетов из Excel. ЗУП 3.1* или, что то подобное для ЗУП 3.1 . Заранее при много благодарен!

----------


## AHelen

Всем доброго вечера! Есть у кого-нибудь внешняя обработка, которая позволяет выводить в КУДиР (1с БУХ) назначение платежа из документа Поступление на расчетный счет?

----------


## AHelen

Всем доброго вечера! Есть у кого-нибудь внешняя обработка, которая позволяет выводить в КУДиР (1с БУХ) назначение платежа из документа Поступление на расчетный счет?

----------


## 89261141392

Всем доброго вечера, помогите скачать обработку http://razrabotki.corpnova.ru/public/696618/

----------


## GTA33

> Всем доброго вечера, помогите скачать обработку http://razrabotki.corpnova.ru/public/696618/


Есть какая-та версия, не последняя https://dropmefiles.com/PrbyE

----------

Ajuice (29.01.2021), AlexGur (01.02.2021), bacemo (04.08.2022), levachok (19.01.2021), pony95 (18.01.2021), SLK01 (20.01.2021), Svetlana_K (15.01.2021), tak_tak777 (25.01.2021), ZapMos (16.01.2021), Маруся18 (18.01.2021)

----------


## Alexloco

Добрый день, вот этой обработкой не поделитесь?
https://infostart.ru/public/1360065/

----------


## Alexloco

Добрый день, вот этой обработкой не поделитесь?
https://infostart.ru/public/1360065/

----------


## l2020

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1265034/

----------


## division14

продублируйте, пожалуйста! https://infostart.ru/public/800721/

----------


## GT_Racing

Доброго времени суток! Может быть есть у кого Переоценка товаров для Розница 2.3?

----------


## vivls

Здравствуйте, всех с праздниками, помогите у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/614898/ новая версия 2021 года

----------


## Avesha78

> Здравствуйте, всех с праздниками, помогите у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/614898/ новая версия 2021 года


Тоже интересует

----------


## aleksandrstep

https://infostart.ru/public/614898/ 
Тоже интересно, может есть у кого, заранее благодарен

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. кто сможет скинуть обработку для печати ценников для УТП чтобы выходила старая цена и новая

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. кто сможет скинуть обработку для печати ценников для УТП чтобы выходила старая цена и новая

----------


## tesla-1980

Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/666725/

Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

Всем привет)) Может кому и пригодится - https://yadi.sk/d/sUuEOT_SQxQ3nA  В архиве PUBID_1306730-ПакетноеСозданиеДокументо  в и PUBID_864200-РабочееМестоМенеджера

----------

666Rebel666 (19.01.2021), alexandr_ll (19.01.2021), alexww (16.02.2021), bacemo (04.08.2022), garipova (20.01.2021), Grobik (04.02.2021), ikalichkin (21.01.2021), inems (22.01.2021), Kaniman (19.01.2021), lawnm0werman (19.01.2021), MetaFrame (20.01.2021), MichaelIII (25.01.2021), Oskar_soft (15.02.2021), pirat-123 (22.01.2021), pony95 (27.01.2021), SLK01 (20.01.2021), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021), ZapMos (22.01.2021), Маруся18 (24.01.2021)

----------


## BlackPeKPyT

Добрый день. Интересует обработка "Отчет по поступлениям/оприходованиям товаров в ценах розничных ценах для 1С Розницы" https://infostart.ru/public/1295551/
Может кто-то поделиться ей?

----------


## Arkady

Добрый день. Помогите раздобыть обработку или поделитесь пожалуйста. Благадарю за ранее https://infostart.ru/public/1165312/

----------


## shamanbys

> https://transfiles.ru/v7w3i


Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## shamanbys

Поделитесь у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/308563/.

----------


## shamanbys

Помогите пожалуйста с правилами обмена для перехода с УТ 10.3 в 11.4

----------


## Stee1

Доброго всем! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/426048/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Stee1

Доброго всем! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/426048/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Поделитесь у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/308563/.


Универсальная выгрузка/загрузка данных для отличающихся конфигураций (JSON, Такси+ОФ) _308563:
https://dropmefiles.com/Qen2b

----------

Ajuice (29.01.2021), bacemo (04.08.2022), Kirilg (22.01.2021), levachok (26.01.2021), MetaFrame (26.01.2021), pirat-123 (22.01.2021), pony95 (27.01.2021), SLK01 (30.01.2021), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021), tak_tak777 (25.01.2021), ZapMos (22.01.2021), Маруся18 (24.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго всем! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/426048/
> Заранее спасибо


*426048.7z*, *зеркало*

----------

4AuHuK (21.01.2021), Ajuice (24.03.2021), alexandr_ll (21.01.2021), bacemo (04.08.2022), levachok (26.01.2021), pony95 (27.01.2021), SLK01 (30.01.2021), Stee1 (21.01.2021), tak_tak777 (25.01.2021), Veronika123 (26.01.2021), ZapMos (27.01.2021)

----------


## Катарина82

Доброго всем! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1315106/  или может  у кого есть.... 
Заранее спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## pr0l

Добрый день, Помогите скачать плз https://infostart.ru/public/614898/
Спасибо большое.

----------


## chelovek77

https://infostart.ru/public/357904/ Пожалуйста.

----------


## Masik777

Всех приветствую! Может у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/624109/ - Помощник исправления партионного учета 1С8.2-8.3, УТ 10.3, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Большое спасибо.

----------


## WaterSocks1

Ребята очень нужно https://infostart.ru/public/962141/

----------


## miliimilii63

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень нужна... Или что то подобное, нужно сделать общий акт сверки по нескольким контрагентам

https://infostart.ru/public/527114/

----------


## punisher74

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/886411/ 
Благодарю за помощь.

----------


## punisher74

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/886411/ 
Благодарю за помощь.

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень нужна... Или что то подобное, нужно сделать общий акт сверки по нескольким контрагентам
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/527114/


Есть немного другая. https://yadi.sk/d/rz2MehYqRpeOJA - 128696_Akt_sverki_vzaimoraschetov_po_neskolkim_dog  ovoram

----------

Ajuice (24.03.2021), bacemo (04.08.2022), kozavva (27.01.2021), lekhaplaton (04.02.2021), levachok (26.01.2021), MetaFrame (26.01.2021), Oskar_soft (15.02.2021), pony95 (27.01.2021), tak_tak777 (25.01.2021), ZapMos (27.01.2021), Катарина82 (25.01.2021)

----------


## miliimilii63

> Есть немного другая. https://yadi.sk/d/rz2MehYqRpeOJA - 128696_Akt_sverki_vzaimoraschetov_po_neskolkim_dog  ovoram


к сожалению немного не подходит. нужно по нескольким контрагентам сделать один общий акт сверки

----------

tak_tak777 (04.02.2021), ZapMos (27.01.2021)

----------


## miliimilii63

> Есть немного другая. https://yadi.sk/d/rz2MehYqRpeOJA - 128696_Akt_sverki_vzaimoraschetov_po_neskolkim_dog  ovoram


к сожалению немного не подходит. нужно по нескольким контрагентам сделать один общий акт сверки

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/886411/ 
> Благодарю за помощь.


*886411.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Ajuice (24.03.2021), alexandr_ll (24.01.2021), Avesha78 (31.01.2021), bboy2008 (24.01.2021), D4445 (03.03.2021), Kaniman (24.01.2021), lekhaplaton (04.02.2021), levachok (26.01.2021), pony95 (27.01.2021), rus-stam (29.01.2021), SLK01 (30.01.2021), tak_tak777 (25.01.2021), VeraNiko (30.01.2021), Veronika123 (26.01.2021), yoric88 (08.04.2021), ZapMos (27.01.2021), Маруся18 (24.01.2021)

----------


## galeena

Здравствуйте,
помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/663401/
или чтото похожее для изменения цены, спасибо

----------


## kulik2009

Здравствуйте,
помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1360035/  (загрузка банков из нового формата классификатора БИК)
и https://infostart.ru/public/780147/ (интересует счет на оплату)!
Спасибо

----------


## kulik2009

Здравствуйте,
помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1360035/  (загрузка банков из нового формата классификатора БИК)
и https://infostart.ru/public/780147/ (интересует счет на оплату)!
Спасибо

----------


## xaza

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать https://forum.infostart.ru/forum9/topic148250/ или подобное (нужна книга доходов УТ10.3 Патент)
Спасибо

----------


## labazhenova

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте,
> помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1360035/  (загрузка банков из нового формата классификатора БИК)
> и https://infostart.ru/public/780147/ (интересует счет на оплату)!
> Спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/a69iP3TbGgx42A

----------

Ajuice (29.01.2021), alex125it (27.01.2021), Alexey_Alex (28.01.2021), bacemo (04.08.2022), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), kulik2009 (27.01.2021), levachok (26.01.2021), pony95 (27.01.2021), SLK01 (30.01.2021), tak_tak777 (04.02.2021), ZapMos (27.01.2021), Вячеслав_12 (10.03.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/190384/


https://yadi.sk/d/K5u_z2M3sjvPZg

----------

Ajuice (29.01.2021), alex125it (27.01.2021), bacemo (04.08.2022), gurskij (29.01.2021), JeHer (28.01.2021), levachok (26.01.2021), mikagi (28.01.2021), pony95 (27.01.2021), Shanell (02.03.2021), SLK01 (30.01.2021), tak_tak777 (04.02.2021), ZapMos (27.01.2021)

----------


## al191

Здравствуйте,
помогите скачать ВПФ "Справка о заработной плате и иных доходах" для 1С ЗУП 3.1 
https://infostart.ru/public/1185243/
Благодарю.

----------


## ragnar40

Здравсвуйте! Есть у кого обработка: https://infostart.ru/public/677026/ (Замена префиксов в номерах документов и кодах справочников)?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте,
> помогите скачать ВПФ "Справка о заработной плате и иных доходах" для 1С ЗУП 3.1 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1185243/
> Благодарю.


*1185243.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Ajuice (29.01.2021), bacemo (04.08.2022), bboy2008 (27.01.2021), Kaniman (27.01.2021), levachok (10.02.2021), pony95 (27.01.2021), savchenkodenis (25.03.2021), tak_tak777 (04.02.2021), ZapMos (30.01.2021)

----------


## Ligat

Здравствуйте! Помогите с правилами конвертации https://infostart.ru/public/1023807/ скачать или может есть у кого. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Oldmanss

Добрый день!
Кто может скинуть - "Отправка печатных форм документов на почту в pdf. Без изменения конфигурации"
https://infostart.ru/public/878730/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## DFinteX

deleted

----------


## DFinteX

Доброго времени суток)
Может у кого завалялась такая обработка: https://infostart.ru/public/292918
Буду крайне признателен, если поделитесь)

----------


## profibus

Добрый день.

Может кто-нибудь продублировать? https://infostart.ru/public/524835/

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день.
> 
> Может кто-нибудь продублировать? https://infostart.ru/public/524835/


Есть версия от 2019 года
https://dropmefiles.com/8Bc1N

----------

Ajuice (29.01.2021), Alexey_Alex (29.01.2021), bacemo (04.08.2022), D4445 (03.03.2021), Kaniman (28.01.2021), levachok (10.02.2021), pony95 (03.02.2021), profibus (28.01.2021), tak_tak777 (04.02.2021), VeraNiko (30.01.2021), ZapMos (30.01.2021), Маруся18 (03.02.2021)

----------


## profibus

> Есть версия от 2019 года
> https://dropmefiles.com/8Bc1N


Старовата, конечно. Но может возьму что-то за основу и допилю. В любом случае спасибо!

----------

bacemo (04.08.2022)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Если у кого нибудь *Выгрузка УПД реализации в xml ФНС для загрузки в СЭД: Диадок СБИС Такском Сайнердокс ДЛЯ УПП 1.3* рабочий вариант под новый формат
Если есть возможность помогите скачать что нибудь из данных обработок. Мне надо для УПП или для УТ 10.3 должно подойти.
https://infostart.ru/public/803064/ - Выгрузка УПД реализации в xml ФНС для загрузки в СЭД: Диадок СБИС Такском Сайнердокс и прочие. Обработка для УТ 10.3, БП 2.0, КА 1.1, УПП 1.3
https://infostart.ru/public/1231008/ - Выгрузка УПД из документа "Счет-фактура выданный" в формате xml для загрузки в Диадок
https://infostart.ru/public/1073304/ - УПД и УКД для Диадок из УТ 10.3
https://infostart.ru/public/915544/ - Шаблон выгрузки УПД в ДиаДок для 1С: УПП 1.3
https://infostart.ru/public/1253779/ - Формирование УПД в XML для электронного документооборота (ЭДО) Диадок
https://infostart.ru/public/986986/ - Выгрузка УПД по документу Счет-фактура выданный в xml-формате "5.01". Контур Диадок УПП
https://infostart.ru/public/1363838/ - Импорт больничного (ЭЛН) из файла (XML), формат 2.0
https://infostart.ru/public/915544/ - Шаблон выгрузки УПД в ДиаДок для 1С: УПП 1.3 
https://infostart.ru/public/1127047/ - Выгрузка УПД в формате XML для Диадок, Сайнердокс (Выгрузка УПД в XML УТ 10.3)

----------


## t15-y

> Здравствуйте. Если у кого нибудь *Выгрузка УПД реализации в xml ФНС для загрузки в СЭД: Диадок СБИС Такском Сайнердокс ДЛЯ УПП 1.3* рабочий вариант под новый формат
> Если есть возможность помогите скачать что нибудь из данных обработок. Мне надо для УПП или для УТ 10.3 должно подойти.
> https://infostart.ru/public/803064/ - Выгрузка УПД реализации в xml ФНС для загрузки в СЭД: Диадок СБИС Такском Сайнердокс и прочие. Обработка для УТ 10.3, БП 2.0, КА 1.1, УПП 1.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/1231008/ - Выгрузка УПД из документа "Счет-фактура выданный" в формате xml для загрузки в Диадок
> https://infostart.ru/public/1073304/ - УПД и УКД для Диадок из УТ 10.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/915544/ - Шаблон выгрузки УПД в ДиаДок для 1С: УПП 1.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/1253779/ - Формирование УПД в XML для электронного документооборота (ЭДО) Диадок
> https://infostart.ru/public/986986/ - Выгрузка УПД по документу Счет-фактура выданный в xml-формате "5.01". Контур Диадок УПП
> https://infostart.ru/public/1363838/ - Импорт больничного (ЭЛН) из файла (XML), формат 2.0
> ...


вот такое попробуй, работает хорошо и бесплатна http://nextech.ru/

----------


## t15-y

> Здравствуйте. Если у кого нибудь *Выгрузка УПД реализации в xml ФНС для загрузки в СЭД: Диадок СБИС Такском Сайнердокс ДЛЯ УПП 1.3* рабочий вариант под новый формат
> Если есть возможность помогите скачать что нибудь из данных обработок. Мне надо для УПП или для УТ 10.3 должно подойти.
> https://infostart.ru/public/803064/ - Выгрузка УПД реализации в xml ФНС для загрузки в СЭД: Диадок СБИС Такском Сайнердокс и прочие. Обработка для УТ 10.3, БП 2.0, КА 1.1, УПП 1.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/1231008/ - Выгрузка УПД из документа "Счет-фактура выданный" в формате xml для загрузки в Диадок
> https://infostart.ru/public/1073304/ - УПД и УКД для Диадок из УТ 10.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/915544/ - Шаблон выгрузки УПД в ДиаДок для 1С: УПП 1.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/1253779/ - Формирование УПД в XML для электронного документооборота (ЭДО) Диадок
> https://infostart.ru/public/986986/ - Выгрузка УПД по документу Счет-фактура выданный в xml-формате "5.01". Контур Диадок УПП
> https://infostart.ru/public/1363838/ - Импорт больничного (ЭЛН) из файла (XML), формат 2.0
> ...


вот такое попробуй, работает хорошо и бесплатна http://nextech.ru/

----------

smolen1 (29.01.2021), tak_tak777 (04.02.2021)

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем и здравия. Как обычно, но не часто - делюсь кому понадобится)) https://yadi.sk/d/fGbSCRTxmMhArg  в архиве - Правила Конвертации УТ - БП- PUBID_723145-УТ_10.3.47.3 в УТ_11.4.5.41_ред ,   PUBID_723998-Правила конвертации из УТ 10.3.66.3  в БП 3.0.85.25 ,   PUBID_16637-ГрупповаяОбработкаСправоч  никовИДокументовВРЕМЯ,   PUBID_620771-LSOFT_АктСверкиУказатьСчета ,    PUBID_792694-Счет на оплату с QR кодом,    PUBID_864200-РабочееМестоМенеджера,    PUBID_1065456-ИсправлениеОтрицательныхП  артий,    PUBID_1105930-СозданиеПлатежногоПоручен  ияПоQRКоду_БУ2030,    PUBID_1106997-ЗаменаКонтрагентов,    PUBID_1120305-Закрытие неоплаченных накладных через ПКО,    PUBID_1198739-КорректировкаПартий,    PUBID_1216252-Закрытие периода,     PUBID_1246121-ЗагрузкаИзXML_УТ10,    PUBID_1337732-ЗаполнитьДокументыРасчето  вАвтоматически

----------

4AuHuK (02.02.2021), alexww (16.02.2021), bboy2008 (29.01.2021), boroda69 (05.02.2021), DAnry (31.01.2021), denic73 (30.01.2021), DFinteX (29.01.2021), Dissit (02.02.2021), dr.aziw (02.07.2021), groupd (30.01.2021), inems (31.01.2021), ivann99 (20.02.2021), Ivnov (06.02.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), Kaniman (29.01.2021), levachok (10.02.2021), MetaFrame (08.02.2021), MichaelIII (10.02.2021), mikagi (04.02.2021), mpss09 (11.02.2021), Oskar_soft (15.02.2021), pony95 (03.02.2021), savchenkodenis (25.03.2021), Shaldryn (03.02.2021), SLK01 (30.01.2021), smolen1 (29.01.2021), VeraNiko (30.01.2021), VUN (05.02.2021), yoric88 (08.04.2021), ZapMos (30.01.2021), Катарина82 (01.02.2021), Маруся18 (03.02.2021)

----------


## kanubis

Может кто помочь скачать Экспедиторская расписка. БП 3 https://infostart.ru/public/1006092/

----------


## Alk757

Добрый день! Может у кого есть внешняя печатная форма дополнительного соглашение к трудовому договору для ЗУП 3.1.

----------


## animal1989

помогите скачать пожалуйста!
Поиск и загрузка изображений товаров из Интернета и ФС [2.6] (УТ 11, Розница 2.x, УПП, БСП, Управляемые формы)
https://infostart.ru/public/333026/

----------


## animal1989

помогите скачать пожалуйста!
Поиск и загрузка изображений товаров из Интернета и ФС [2.6] (УТ 11, Розница 2.x, УПП, БСП, Управляемые формы)
https://infostart.ru/public/333026/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Может у кого есть внешняя печатная форма дополнительного соглашение к трудовому договору для ЗУП 3.1.


Сборник непроверенных форм: *ДополнительноеСоглашение.z  ip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (04.08.2022), levachok (10.02.2021), pony95 (03.02.2021), tak_tak777 (04.02.2021), ZapMos (06.02.2021)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/986986/ - Выгрузка УПД по документу Счет-фактура выданный в xml-формате "5.01". Контур Диадок

----------


## sdin100

Может у кого есть Выгрузка данных.epf для обмена УПП с ERP?

----------


## sdin100

Может у кого есть Выгрузка данных.epf для обмена УПП с ERP?

----------


## Dissit

Ты просто мой спаситель, воюю уже с 10.3 неделю. Спасибо

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с внешней обработкой Акт Сверки по нескольким договорам для Бух 3.0. Спасибо.

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день. помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/555487/ Счет на оплату с комментарием. Или если есть что то подобное не могли бы поделиться? Благодарю.

----------


## shi85

Добрый день. помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1355432/

----------


## shi85

Добрый день. помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1355432/

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день. помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/561479/ Рабочий стол для 1С (ERP/УПП/КА/УТ). Или если есть что то подобное не могли бы поделиться? Благодарю.

----------


## Катарина82

Здравствуйте!
Есть ли возможность у кого поделиться:
1) https://infostart.ru/public/1228487/ Автоматическая корректировка НДФЛ в ЗУП 3.1
2) https://infostart.ru/public/1294757/ Выявление ошибок выплаты по документам начисления

----------


## kozavva

Доброго дня.
Поделитесь обработиной пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/1128862/
Доходы из 6-НДФЛ (строка 020) и доходы из РСВ (строка 030) и их отклонение

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день, ребят никто не скачивал случаем https://infostart.ru/public/975965/
Можете поделиться?

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день, ребят никто не скачивал случаем https://infostart.ru/public/975965/
Можете поделиться?

----------


## cemen82

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1058700/
Спасибо!

----------


## lawnm0werman

Добрый день.
Кто может выложить обработки https://infostart.ru/public/568830/ и/или https://infostart.ru/public/442351/ ?
Спасибо

----------


## lawnm0werman

Сорри, дубль (

----------


## mikagi

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, внешней печатной формой "Транспортная накладная" нового образца для Управление Торговлей 10.3. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## nkure

Добрый день. Может есть у кого: Отображение должности в документах начисления. ЗУП 3.1 - https://infostart.me/public/1040773/

----------


## kulik2009

Здравствуйте!
Есть ли возможность у кого поделиться: https://infostart.ru/public/156967/ "Внешний подбор номенклатуры для реализации товаров и услуг". Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> Есть ли возможность у кого поделиться: https://infostart.ru/public/156967/ "Внешний подбор номенклатуры для реализации товаров и услуг". Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QGtu/DdJsJw49U

----------

Ajuice (24.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), JeHer (24.02.2021), kulik2009 (05.02.2021), levachok (10.02.2021), Masik777 (10.02.2021), natik_82 (07.03.2021), Oskar_soft (15.02.2021), pony95 (05.02.2021), SLK01 (06.02.2021), Svetlana_K (08.02.2021), ZapMos (06.02.2021)

----------


## al_kon

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого - https://infostart.ru/public/1094094/ - Расчетный листок для ЗУП 3.1.. Спасибо заранее

----------


## Катарина82

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого ... Транспортная накладная 2021 г. для УНФ 1.6 .https://infostart.ru/public/1360500/

----------


## Grobik

Добрый день. Интересуют обработки связанные с автоматизацией заполнения документа "Установка цен номенклатуры". Любые какие есть.
Например https://infostart.ru/public/1260936/ или https://infostart.ru/public/629358/ или https://infostart.ru/public/504745/

Вообще интересует возможность быстрого корректирования цен по текущему курсу доллара.

----------


## Grobik

задублировалось

----------


## shur44

Добрый день может у кого то есть внешний отчет Анализ продаж по группе товаров для БУ 2.0 или как его можно сформировать через универсальный отчет.

----------


## shur44

Добрый день может у кого то есть внешний отчет Анализ продаж по группе товаров для БУ 2.0 или как его можно сформировать через универсальный отчет.

----------


## ZapMos

Здравствуйте! 
Может есть у кого найдется "Загрузка номенклатуры (с реквизитами, свойствами, несколькими единицами измерений и их коэффициентами, объемами, весами и штрихкодами....)" 
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/917826/

или
1С: УТ 10.3 Импорт свойств и значений номенклатуры из Excel
https://infostart.ru/public/428928/


Буду очень благодарен!!

----------


## habar

Здравствуйте! Очень нужна свежая версия для 8.3:

Удаление всех данных по организации из базы
https://infostart.ru/public/016790/

----------


## alex601

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста "прогресс баром" https://infostart.ru/public/1132191/ или аналогичным.

----------


## Lucky Patcher

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста "прогресс баром" https://infostart.ru/public/1132191/ или аналогичным.


https://yadi.sk/d/Kta1G3UABDlDKQ

----------

Ajuice (24.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), D4445 (03.03.2021), Dmitry_Zhalnin (18.02.2021), gurskij (11.02.2021), JeHer (24.02.2021), kulik2009 (09.02.2021), lawnm0werman (09.02.2021), levachok (10.02.2021), Masik777 (10.02.2021), MetaFrame (11.02.2021), natik_82 (07.03.2021), Oskar_soft (15.02.2021), pony95 (08.02.2021), SLK01 (09.02.2021), Svetlana_K (08.02.2021), ZapMos (09.02.2021)

----------


## Powel

Доброго дня. Возможно у кого-то есть обработка https://infostart.ru/public/629948/ под УФ. был очень благодарен.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте нужна обработка по удалению документов с ссылками
https://infostart.ru/public/694982/
или аналогичную. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте нужна обработка по удалению документов с ссылками
https://infostart.ru/public/694982/
или аналогичную. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mikagi

Здравствуйте. Может есть у кого правила конвертации УТ 10.3 - УНФ 1.6, например https://infostart.ru/public/991534/ или подобное. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## astarotus

Добрый день!

Кто может поделится ЛЮБОЙ внешней печатной формой под ERP?

----------


## astarotus

Добрый день!

Кто может поделится ЛЮБОЙ внешней печатной формой под ERP?

----------


## aro

Добрый день. Если есть - поделитесь. Спасибо https://infostart.ru/public/1110217/

----------


## whitegod

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1017619/ для версии 2.3.7 Заранее спасибо

----------


## vova_l

Добрый всем день!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Отправка уведомлений о предстоящих днях рождения сотрудников на электронную почту из 1С: ЗУП 3.1":  https://infostart.ru/public/838752/

----------


## vova_l

Добрый всем день!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Отправка уведомлений о предстоящих днях рождения сотрудников на электронную почту из 1С: ЗУП 3.1":  https://infostart.ru/public/838752/

----------


## leov-001

Нужны Правила обмена КА 1.1 - УНФ 1.6 https://infostart.ru/public/893670/

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый всем день! Может есть у кого: https://infostart.ru/public/563013/ Заполнение табличной части документа "Оприходование материалов из производства" (для УПП) или подобное.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## leov-001

> Здравствуйте. Может есть у кого правила конвертации УТ 10.3 - УНФ 1.6, например https://infostart.ru/public/991534/ или подобное. Заранее спасибо!


https://yadi.sk/d/WAaj7hUDHRMAWQ

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), ikalichkin (11.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), MichaelIII (18.02.2021), mikagi (23.02.2021), natik_82 (07.03.2021), ZapMos (12.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> 
> Кто может поделится ЛЮБОЙ внешней печатной формой под ERP?


https://infostart.ru/public/1005451/ - такая подойдёт?

*1005451.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (12.02.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), levachok (05.03.2021), natik_82 (07.03.2021), savchenkodenis (24.03.2021), ZapMos (12.02.2021)

----------


## zeher

Добрый день!

Может есть у кого-то, любая обработка, для пакетного добавления фото к товарам, УТ 11.4

----------


## zeher

Добрый день!

Может есть у кого-то, любая обработка, для пакетного добавления фото к товарам, УТ 11.4

----------


## Behemoth96

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/1257021/
https://infostart.ru/public/1327554/
Почта verbovckiy@gmail.com
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Behemoth96

Добрый день, помогите скачать пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/1257021/
https://infostart.ru/public/1327554/
Почта verbovckiy@gmail.com
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Elektronic2020

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна помощь в скачивании обработки
https://infostart.ru/public/1199491/#slide-to-files
Спасибо

----------


## Elektronic2020

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна помощь в скачивании обработки
https://infostart.ru/public/1199491/#slide-to-files
Спасибо

----------


## zinador

Здравсвтуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/983422/ 
Почта grigoriygancharuk@gmail.com

----------


## zinador

Здравсвтуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/983422/ 
Почта grigoriygancharuk@gmail.com

----------


## Masik777

> Здравсвтуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/983422/ 
> Почта grigoriygancharuk@gmail.com


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/muP3gc5NTTn3eA

----------

4AuHuK (12.02.2021), AHelen (15.02.2021), Ajuice (23.03.2021), alexandr_ll (12.02.2021), alxarz1 (14.02.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), D4445 (03.03.2021), garipova (16.02.2021), ivann99 (20.02.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), JeHer (24.02.2021), Kaniman (15.02.2021), kozavva (04.03.2021), MetaFrame (15.02.2021), mikagi (23.02.2021), natik_82 (07.03.2021), Nuts (12.02.2021), pony95 (14.02.2021), progbuh (02.03.2021), Shanell (02.03.2021), ZapMos (15.02.2021), zinador (12.02.2021), Катарина82 (15.02.2021)

----------


## Nuts

Здравсвтуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1360120/

----------


## Masik777

> Здравсвтуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1360120/


Есть такая - 1360035-ЗагрузкаБанковNewZIP_JSON --- https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xOhnG4VmI8p_0Q

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), garipova (16.02.2021), guzai (11.03.2021), Kaniman (15.02.2021), mikagi (23.02.2021), natik_82 (07.03.2021), Nuts (12.02.2021), pony95 (14.02.2021), savchenkodenis (24.03.2021), sharyvary (18.01.2022), ViaIvan (12.02.2021), ZapMos (15.02.2021)

----------


## ViaIvan

Доброго дня всем! Выручите чем-нибудь из следующего

https://infostart.ru/public/960549/
https://infostart.ru/public/803699/
https://infostart.ru/public/397545/
https://infostart.ru/public/817881/
https://infostart.ru/public/1202512/
https://infostart.ru/public/615748/

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго дня всем! Выручите чем-нибудь из следующего
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/960549/
> https://infostart.ru/public/803699/
> https://infostart.ru/public/397545/
> https://infostart.ru/public/817881/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1202512/
> https://infostart.ru/public/615748/
> 
> Заранее благодарен!


803699 - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/lOHNFmLAN-5D2A
397545 - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jMIhPJXR6TyxOA
615748 - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/8BqybcLB5V_qFQ

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), Ankiss (02.04.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), garipova (16.02.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), JeHer (24.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), mpss09 (17.02.2021), natik_82 (07.03.2021), Oskar_soft (15.02.2021), pony95 (14.02.2021), progbuh (02.03.2021), ViaIvan (13.02.2021), yoric88 (08.04.2021), ZapMos (15.02.2021), Алёныч (06.05.2022)

----------


## Fraaaank

Здравсвтуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/684346/

----------


## Иван567

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого-нибудь обработка для определения размера таблиц базы данных 1с 8, файловый вариант. ? Помогите пожалуйста. Конфигурация КА2 , 8.3.16.1814

----------


## Sllsochi

Подскажите чем удалить дубли номенклатуры. Чтоб не ругалось на АРХИВНЫЕ ЧЕКИ

----------


## Sllsochi

Люди добрые, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1290604/ удаление дублей номенклатуры

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравсвтуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/684346/


*684346.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (15.02.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), levachok (05.03.2021), map4uk (22.02.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (15.02.2021), progbuh (02.03.2021), ZapMos (16.02.2021)

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем. И доброго здравия! Очередная вкусняшка)) 	
1. Быстрое создание номенклатуры по штрих-коду и документов поступления для 1С: Розница 2.3.5 по данным сайта www.barcode-list.ru - https://infostart.ru/public/845183/  - тут https://disk.yandex.ru/d/t226SFaQz2AAEA   2. http://infostart.questa.ru/public/22404 - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/p5S2V7dXMfTHqg  3. https://infostart.ru/public/591971/ -  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/od_Li9fdD7rtlQ  4. Наценка по ценовым или номенклатурным группам в УТ10.3 -  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/uo63fAe5MNnqFw  Может кому и пригодится. Извиняйте, что мало)))

----------

666Rebel666 (15.02.2021), alex125it (15.02.2021), AlexKlem (16.02.2021), alexww (16.02.2021), bboy2008 (15.02.2021), DAnry (16.02.2021), garipova (16.02.2021), ikalichkin (15.02.2021), inems (15.02.2021), ivann99 (20.02.2021), Kaniman (15.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), MetaFrame (25.02.2021), MichaelIII (18.02.2021), mikagi (23.02.2021), montisum (16.03.2021), natik_82 (07.03.2021), pony95 (17.02.2021), progbuh (02.03.2021), Semper (25.12.2021), SLK01 (16.02.2021), smolen1 (15.02.2021), Veta K (22.04.2021), ZapMos (16.02.2021)

----------


## kulik2009

Здравсвтуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Рабочие инструкции 1С УПП 1.3" https://infostart.ru/public/248304/
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Powel

Доброго дня. Возможно у кого-то есть обработка https://infostart.ru/public/385126/ был бы очень благодарен

----------


## djkros

Приветствую всех! Добрые люди кто может помочь и поделиться данными обработками?

Нужно пару обработок по мониторингу лицензий скачать ни как и ни где не могу найти =(

Или возможно есть что то по лучше? для мониторинга лицензий?

Буду очень признателен

https://infostart.ru/public/876329/
https://infostart.ru/public/1197376/
https://infostart.ru/public/1131317/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## djkros

Приветствую всех! Добрые люди кто может помочь и поделиться данными обработками?

Нужно пару обработок по мониторингу лицензий скачать ни как и ни где не могу найти =(

Или возможно есть что то по лучше? для мониторинга лицензий?

Буду очень признателен

https://infostart.ru/public/876329/
https://infostart.ru/public/1197376/
https://infostart.ru/public/1131317/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## djkros

Сообщение не смог отредактировать туда же еще хотел добавить и 

https://infostart.ru/public/188444/

----------


## djkros

Сообщение не смог отредактировать туда же еще хотел добавить и 

https://infostart.ru/public/188444/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Приветствую всех! Добрые люди кто может помочь и поделиться данными обработками?
> 
> Нужно пару обработок по мониторингу лицензий скачать ни как и ни где не могу найти =(
> 
> Или возможно есть что то по лучше? для мониторинга лицензий?
> 
> Буду очень признателен
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/876329/
> ...


Для Клиент-серверного варианта:
https://dropmefiles.com/aRcwt

----------

djkros (17.02.2021), JeHer (24.02.2021), Kaniman (17.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), natik_82 (07.03.2021), pony95 (17.02.2021), progbuh (02.03.2021), ZapMos (20.02.2021)

----------


## ws010

188444_Мониторинг лицензий 1С.epf
188444.rar

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), levachok (05.03.2021), natik_82 (07.03.2021), pony95 (17.02.2021), ZapMos (20.02.2021)

----------


## ws010

188444_Мониторинг лицензий 1С.epf
188444.rar

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), DeniSenKo (17.02.2021), DrRudolfDrok (17.02.2021), Kaniman (17.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (17.02.2021), progbuh (02.03.2021), ZapMos (20.02.2021)

----------


## Georg5

Здравствуйте, спасибо огромное, но не получается скачать, пожалуйста, если вас не затруднит перезалейте на другой файлообменник или на облако...
спасибо огромное.

----------


## Georg5

Здравствуйте, спасибо огромное, но не получается скачать, пожалуйста, если вас не затруднит перезалейте на другой файлообменник или на облако...
спасибо огромное.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте, спасибо огромное, но не получается скачать, пожалуйста, если вас не затруднит перезалейте на другой файлообменник или на облако...
> спасибо огромное.


А в чем проблема? Используйте маленькую программу - USDownloader (для быстрой загрузки).

----------


## djkros

не могу скачать там. =( есть возможность на файлобменник https://dropmefiles.com кинуть?

----------


## SlavkoSt

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать последние версии обработок:
https://infostart.ru/public/284674/
https://infostart.ru/public/336213/

----------


## ws010

Кто не может скачать с 2bay:




> отключите блокировщик рекламы в браузере если есть. нажмите на рекламу от спонсора, закройте страницу рекламы. ждите ... появится отсчет 30сек, получили ссылку





> Или за буковкой i в кружочке немного погоняйтесь

----------

AHelen (21.02.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), Kaniman (17.02.2021), kozavva (04.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021)

----------


## djkros

Так с какими то обработками разобрались большое спасибо кто дал или подсказал.
но самые важные все же остались.
если у кого то есть или знает где скачать поделитесь плиз вот этими

https://infostart.ru/public/1197376/

и

https://infostart.ru/public/1131317/

----------


## djkros

Так с какими то обработками разобрались большое спасибо кто дал или подсказал.
но самые важные все же остались.
если у кого то есть или знает где скачать поделитесь плиз вот этими

https://infostart.ru/public/1197376/

и

https://infostart.ru/public/1131317/

----------


## tamatama

Привет. Может найдется https://infostart.ru/public/1000418/

----------


## voronich

Доброго вечера, форумчане! может есть уже у кого нить такая обработка: https://infostart.ru/public/1175954/

заранее благодарен!

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

> Доброго вечера, форумчане! может есть уже у кого нить такая обработка: https://infostart.ru/public/1175954/
> заранее благодарен!


1175954_v.1.0.0.0.zip

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), levachok (05.03.2021), mikagi (23.02.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (22.02.2021), root7 (21.02.2021), savchenkodenis (24.03.2021), voronich (19.02.2021), ZapMos (20.02.2021)

----------


## Илья1988

Приветствую, помогу скачать обработку, почта для связи tempdata2018@yandex.ru

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

> Есть у кого Контроль первичных документов, контроль возврата оригиналов с историей  https://infostart.ru/public/1165265/ ?


В архиве PUBID_1165265-КонтрольПервичныхДокумент  ов.cfe PUBID_1165265.zip

----------

AHelen (21.02.2021), Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), bboy2008 (18.02.2021), kozavva (04.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), mikagi (23.02.2021), pony95 (22.02.2021), root7 (21.02.2021), savchenkodenis (24.03.2021), ZapMos (20.02.2021)

----------


## art31

Добрый день! может есть у кого-то обработка Заполнение возврата алкогольной продукции из регистра 2 остатками торгового зала https://infostart.ru/public/1363464/ 
За ранее благодарен!

----------


## art31

Добрый день! может есть у кого-то обработка Заполнение возврата алкогольной продукции из регистра 2 остатками торгового зала https://infostart.ru/public/1363464/ 
За ранее благодарен!

----------


## tamatama

Добрый день. Может есть https://infostart.ru/public/986397/

----------


## tamatama

Добрый день. Может есть https://infostart.ru/public/986397/

----------


## voronich

DrRudolfDrok - Огромное человеческое спасибо!

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1240721/
https://infostart.ru/public/1374395/
https://infostart.ru/public/959651/
ВПФ Розница 2.3 - очень нужно!
Буду благодарна!

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1240721/
https://infostart.ru/public/1374395/
https://infostart.ru/public/959651/
ВПФ Розница 2.3 - очень нужно!
Буду благодарна!

----------


## Casper1180

Добрый день, есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/813310/ Оповещение об изменении цен и приходах товара на кассах. Расширение для 1С: Розница 2.х на форуме ссылки уже мертвые

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день, есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/813310/ Оповещение об изменении цен и приходах товара на кассах. Расширение для 1С: Розница 2.х на форуме ссылки уже мертвые


https://dropmefiles.com/Q2DRa

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), Casper1180 (19.02.2021), DrRudolfDrok (19.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), Masik777 (22.02.2021), mikagi (23.02.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (22.02.2021), Svetlana_K (24.02.2021), ZapMos (20.02.2021)

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день, есть у кого обработка  https://infostart.ru/public/1374395/
Универсальная печатная форма ms word для 1С Розницы 2.3.
Поделитесь пожалуйста)

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день, есть у кого обработка  https://infostart.ru/public/1374395/
Универсальная печатная форма ms word для 1С Розницы 2.3.
Поделитесь пожалуйста)

----------


## eman_2000

Добрый день.
Помогите с обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/894770/
Запрет на запуск более одного сеанса (Без режима совместимости)
Спасибо

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

> Доброго всем. поделитесь https://infostart.ru/public/537482/ очень нужно.


Обалденная вещь:
Native компонента для чтения из Com порта
PUBID_537482-ComPort.rar

----------

666Rebel666 (20.02.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), ikalichkin (20.02.2021), lawnm0werman (20.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), Masik777 (22.02.2021), MichaelIII (27.02.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (22.02.2021), root7 (21.02.2021), ZapMos (21.02.2021)

----------


## Powel

https://infostart.ru/public/1175210/
https://infostart.ru/public/1129608/
Может у кого-то завалялось

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем. И доброго здравия! https://disk.yandex.ru/d/gWsRlKmE3fWzrw - https://infostart.ru/public/803444/  Объединение договоров контрагента в Бухгалтерии 3.0  С Наступающим Праздником, ребята!!!

----------

AHelen (20.02.2021), bboy2008 (20.02.2021), ikalichkin (20.02.2021), inems (22.02.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), Kaniman (21.02.2021), MichaelIII (27.02.2021), mpss09 (24.02.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (22.02.2021), Svetlana_K (24.02.2021), Хорват (22.02.2021)

----------


## uliana2017

Народ спасите помогите нужна обработка для изменения номера рко и пко для управляемых форм !!! по примеру   https://infostart.ru/public/71852/

----------

_kr0t_ (22.02.2021)

----------


## natalia-pavlov

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/w6-LhTaNPY3Plw

----------

D4445 (03.03.2021), ikalichkin (22.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), map4uk (22.02.2021), Masik777 (22.02.2021), mikagi (23.02.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (22.02.2021), Svetlana_K (24.02.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021)

----------


## map4uk

Ребята, может есть https://infostart.ru/public/546700/ ?

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток.
Всю мужскую часть форума - с наступающим праздником :)
Нужно расширение для сигмы для УТ 11
https://infostart.ru/public/1269014/
Может быть есть у кого?

Буду благодарен за данное расширение :)

----------


## shamanbys

Приветствую!
Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/353549/
Перенос документов УТ 10.3 - УТ 11.4 (11.4.3.126) - исправлен перенос Поступлений
Очень сильно прошу.

----------


## shamanbys

Приветствую!
Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/353549/
Перенос документов УТ 10.3 - УТ 11.4 (11.4.3.126) - исправлен перенос Поступлений
Очень сильно прошу.

----------


## Mitrex

Добрый день, кто может поделиться https://infostart.ru/public/1193221/

----------


## goresleeps

добрый день. перезалейте, пожалуйста, *Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик*
ранее тут выкладывался, но ссылка умерла(

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> добрый день. перезалейте, пожалуйста, *Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик*
> ранее тут выкладывался, но ссылка умерла(


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/FvE4C-T42kH16A

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), gurskij (24.02.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), JeHer (24.02.2021), Kaniman (25.02.2021), klad7777777 (24.02.2021), kozavva (04.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), mikagi (23.02.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (24.02.2021), Shanell (02.03.2021), Svetlana_K (24.02.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021), Маруся18 (03.03.2021)

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> добрый день. перезалейте, пожалуйста, *Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик*
> ранее тут выкладывался, но ссылка умерла(


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/FvE4C-T42kH16A

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), goresleeps (23.02.2021), JeHer (24.02.2021), Kaniman (25.02.2021), klad7777777 (24.02.2021), kozavva (04.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (24.02.2021), Svetlana_K (24.02.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021)

----------


## goresleeps

вроде не совсем то?
надо *Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик*
а это *Универсальный редактор реквизитов 8.3 управляемый интерфейс*

----------


## goresleeps

спасибо, но вроде не совсем то?
надо *Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик*
а это *Универсальный редактор реквизитов 8.3 управляемый интерфейс*

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> спасибо, но вроде не совсем то?
> надо *Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик*
> а это *Универсальный редактор реквизитов 8.3 управляемый интерфейс*


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/MwMcLw6W0hEluw

----------

666Rebel666 (23.02.2021), Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), goresleeps (23.02.2021), Kaniman (25.02.2021), klad7777777 (24.02.2021), kosmos_live (13.03.2021), kozavva (04.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), Masik777 (28.02.2021), mikagi (23.02.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (24.02.2021), progbuh (02.03.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021), Маруся18 (03.03.2021)

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> спасибо, но вроде не совсем то?
> надо *Универсальный редактор реквизитов объектов. Мультиобработчик*
> а это *Универсальный редактор реквизитов 8.3 управляемый интерфейс*


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/MwMcLw6W0hEluw

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), goresleeps (23.02.2021), Kaniman (25.02.2021), klad7777777 (24.02.2021), kozavva (04.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (24.02.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021)

----------


## Masik777

Мужчины, всех с Праздником! И Приветствую!
Может кто поделится, если есть, обработкой - https://infostart.ru/public/303598/
Надежды мало, но вдруг))

----------


## first_may

Добрый.

Помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/835687/

Пожалуйста

----------


## xloaloa

Доброго дня,

Помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1349611/
https://infostart.ru/public/1376609/
Сельское поселение, держимся и терпим =(

Спасибо большое

----------


## goresleeps

вопрос. где-то тут на форуме недавно наткнулся на ссылку на большой архив обработок с Инфостарта, там около 40 страниц этих обработок.
поиска на обменнике нет, но есть вордовский файл со списком этих обработок, залитый в ту же папку.
мне, например из списка нужны такие обработки:
014510 	URL 	 Поиск и удаление неопределенных регистраторов ("Объект не найден") в регистрах
074186 	URL 	 Восстановление Объекта или "Объект не найден" для 8-ки
083378 	URL 	 Поиск объектов типа &lt;Объект не найден...>;. Теперь на управляемых формах
092259 	URL 	 Поиск и восстановление битых ссылок (объект не найден)
100090 	URL 	 Поиск и восстановление битых ссылок (объект не найден) в реквизитах документов с помощью УРБД 1с 7.7
104414 	URL 	 Восстановление элементов справочника "&lt;Объект не найден>;(7227/)" DBF, SQL
332477 	URL 	 Восстановление битой ссылки "&lt;Объект не найден>; ... " (управляемые формы)

но пролистав все страницы, поиском по номерам из списка, я ничего не нашел...
как говорится, "что я делаю не так"? научите, плиз, как их найти там?

----------


## goresleeps

DELETE

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> DELETE


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/DXnlRAPsGz5V8w

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), goresleeps (24.02.2021), JeHer (24.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), Masik777 (28.02.2021), mikagi (24.02.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), Svetlana_K (24.02.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021)

----------


## JeHer

Чел просит: "как говорится, "что я делаю не так"? научите, плиз, как их найти там?"
А ваш ответ: "страдай" )))
Хотя, конечно, за обработки спасибо

----------

goresleeps (24.02.2021)

----------


## JeHer

Чел просит: "как говорится, "что я делаю не так"? научите, плиз, как их найти там?"
А ваш ответ: "страдай" )))
Хотя, конечно, за обработки спасибо

----------

goresleeps (24.02.2021)

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> вопрос. где-то тут на форуме недавно наткнулся на ссылку на большой архив обработок с Инфостарта, там около 40 страниц этих обработок.
> поиска на обменнике нет, но есть вордовский файл со списком этих обработок, залитый в ту же папку.
> мне, например из списка нужны такие обработки:
> 014510 	URL 	 Поиск и удаление неопределенных регистраторов ("Объект не найден") в регистрах
> 074186 	URL 	 Восстановление Объекта или "Объект не найден" для 8-ки
> 083378 	URL 	 Поиск объектов типа <Объект не найден...>;. Теперь на управляемых формах
> 092259 	URL 	 Поиск и восстановление битых ссылок (объект не найден)
> 100090 	URL 	 Поиск и восстановление битых ссылок (объект не найден) в реквизитах документов с помощью УРБД 1с 7.7
> 104414 	URL 	 Восстановление элементов справочника "<Объект не найден>;(7227/)" DBF, SQL
> ...


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....1С-8-1-и-8-2

----------

goresleeps (24.02.2021), pony95 (25.02.2021)

----------


## goresleeps

что-то все у меня двоится... УДАЛИТЬ

----------


## goresleeps

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....1С-8-1-и-8-2


кажется я понял. я просмотрел только одну ссылку на файлообменнике. а их оказыватся много...
интересно, а нет случайно этого всего одним архивом?

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Может есть у кого нибудь что-то подобное https://infostart.ru/public/1185064/
Суть в том, что нужна обработка для присвоения штрихкодов с поддержкой по характеристикам для 1С Розница 2.3. Может завалялось у кого? Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Может кто поделится, если есть, обработкой - https://infostart.ru/public/303598/ Надежды мало, но вдруг))


Вдруг понял, что никто не даст и купил сам))) Кому нужно - тут

----------

4AuHuK (25.02.2021), 666Rebel666 (24.02.2021), AHelen (25.02.2021), alexandr_ll (25.02.2021), AlexKlem (18.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), Bizlen (23.06.2022), cs25 (25.02.2021), D4445 (03.03.2021), DAnry (25.02.2021), darminov (25.02.2021), DrRudolfDrok (25.02.2021), goresleeps (25.02.2021), gurskij (25.02.2021), inems (25.02.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), JeHer (25.02.2021), Kaniman (25.02.2021), kozavva (04.03.2021), kulik2009 (25.02.2021), Lantra (25.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), MetaFrame (25.02.2021), MichaelIII (27.02.2021), mikagi (26.02.2021), Mikmineev (06.07.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (25.02.2021), popenko (01.03.2021), progbuh (02.03.2021), savchenkodenis (23.03.2021), shamanbys (27.02.2021), sharyvary (18.01.2022), SLK01 (26.02.2021), Sterva82 (04.08.2021), Виталий_25 (25.02.2021), Маруся18 (03.03.2021)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать, если есть возможность  https://infostart.ru/public/304327/ -  Версионирование объектов. Отчет "История изменений за период" (Для УПП обычное приложение)

----------


## San335

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь пожалуйста нормальной консолью запросов?
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброго времени суток!
> Поделитесь пожалуйста нормальной консолью запросов?
> Заранее большое спасибо!


Добрый день!
Вот здесь есть разные Консоли запросов - пробуйте:
https://dropmefiles.com/Hm80y

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), gurskij (26.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), mikagi (26.02.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (25.02.2021), San335 (25.02.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021), Маруся18 (03.03.2021)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/994877/ - Сравнение СЗВ-М и СЗВ-СТАЖ из XML для УПП 1.3 (обычное приложение)

----------


## ttt_misha

может у кого-то есть?
https://infostart.ru/public/519888/

----------


## ttt_misha

может у кого-то есть?
https://infostart.ru/public/519888/

----------


## darminov

Добрый день. У кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/193384/ 6 версии

----------


## San335

Добрый день!
Есть ли у кого шаблон отчета СКД для 8.3 управляемых форм? 
На 8.2 для обычных форм был такой шаблонный отчет, который содержал в себе различные формы,настройки.....Достаточ  но было только компоновку данных свою подставить.
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## San335

Добрый день!
Есть ли у кого шаблон отчета СКД для 8.3 управляемых форм? 
На 8.2 для обычных форм был такой шаблонный отчет, который содержал в себе различные формы,настройки.....Достаточ  но было только компоновку данных свою подставить.
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Lucky Patcher

> Добрый день!
> Есть ли у кого шаблон отчета СКД для 8.3 управляемых форм? 
> На 8.2 для обычных форм был такой шаблонный отчет, который содержал в себе различные формы,настройки.....Достаточ  но было только компоновку данных свою подставить.
> Заранее огромное спасибо!


Вот такое у меня есть:
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/WwZaOYzAqrjG0A?w=1
Надеюсь поможет.
Если что, пишите ЛС, помогу с обработками с ис.

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), bentim (02.03.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), JeHer (15.03.2021), MetaFrame (04.03.2021), MichaelIII (27.02.2021), mikagi (01.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), progbuh (02.03.2021), Pufilov (07.03.2021), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021), yoric88 (08.04.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021)

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет! у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1159142/ скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## downtaun

Переходим на синхронизацию Розницы с бухгалтерией, а в Рознице 2 года не принятых Выемок... Поможите, пожалуйста)) 
Создание выемок и ПКО за период. 1С:Розница 2.2 - 2.3 https://infostart.ru/public/1161498/
Создание приходного кассового ордера на основании выемки денежных средств из кассы ККМ за выбранный период https://infostart.ru/public/591658/

----------


## w0r0n

Поделитесь у кого есть 
https://infostart.ru/public/591971/
Спасибо.

----------


## ws010

дубль

----------


## ws010

> Поделитесь у кого есть 
> https://infostart.ru/public/591971/
> Спасибо.


*ФЗ-54. Печать кассового чека на основании «Реализация товаров и услуг» + автоматическое создание «Приходного кассового ордера». Для ККМ онлайн. УТ 10.3 и УТ 11.1(и выше)*
PUBID_591971-Печать чек ККМ_10.3.45.2.epf

----------

alexandr_ll (27.02.2021), DrRudolfDrok (27.02.2021), Kaniman (28.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), Masik777 (28.02.2021), mikagi (01.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021), yoric88 (08.04.2021), ZapMos (27.02.2021)

----------


## w0r0n

> *ФЗ-54. Печать кассового чека на основании «Реализация товаров и услуг» + автоматическое создание «Приходного кассового ордера». Для ККМ онлайн. УТ 10.3 и УТ 11.1(и выше)*
> PUBID_591971-Печать чек ККМ_10.3.45.2.epf


Спасибо что ткнули носом. rebel666 как-то вылетел из головы.

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), natik_82 (05.03.2021)

----------


## w0r0n

> *ФЗ-54. Печать кассового чека на основании «Реализация товаров и услуг» + автоматическое создание «Приходного кассового ордера». Для ККМ онлайн. УТ 10.3 и УТ 11.1(и выше)*
> PUBID_591971-Печать чек ККМ_10.3.45.2.epf


Спасибо что ткнули носом. rebel666 как-то вылетел из головы.

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), natik_82 (05.03.2021)

----------


## ws010

w0r0n, что ты несешь? зачем флудиш? нажал "Сказать спасибо" и все! хочешь что то сказать пиши в личку

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

> Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой
> https://infostart.ru/public/835718/
> Заранее, благодарю.
> jackychel@gmail.com


Самая свежая версия; 
*Управляемая консоль запросов, отчетов 3.8.9 (расширение, внешняя обработка)*
Ссылка на PUBID_835718_v_3.8.9_full.zip

----------

666Rebel666 (28.02.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), cloud123 (16.04.2022), gurskij (01.03.2021), ikalichkin (28.02.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), mikagi (01.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (02.03.2021), root7 (28.02.2021), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## San335

Добрый день!
Можно ли на другой файлообменник выложить эту консоль? С текущего скачать не получается.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Можно ли на другой файлообменник выложить эту консоль? С текущего скачать не получается.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/5JiUe6NGTR557w

----------

23pov34 (18.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), bentim (02.03.2021), blinov76 (20.05.2022), D4445 (03.03.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), JeHer (15.03.2021), kozavva (04.03.2021), lawnm0werman (01.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (02.03.2021), progbuh (02.03.2021), San335 (01.03.2021), SLK01 (01.03.2021), Sterva82 (04.08.2021), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), _kr0t_ (02.03.2021), Красный (29.10.2021), Маруся18 (03.03.2021), СветаОнила (20.03.2021)

----------


## amartyn

Всем доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь обработкой "Загрузка/выгрузка табеля/табелей из/в Excel для ЗУП 3.1."
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Petrovich137

Добрый вечер! Помогите с обработкой, если можно...https://infostart.ru/public/795342, и https://infostart.ru/public/836936/. Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## General1982

Всем доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1000075/ очень нужно.
Заранее большое спасибо!!!

----------


## General1982

Всем доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1000075/ очень нужно.
Заранее большое спасибо!!!

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://newexp.ru/public/683078/ для новой версии.

----------


## YANEINDEZID

Доброго дня, есть ли у кого последняя версия обработки https://infostart.ru/public/845183/?
Поделитесь, плиз.

----------


## AlePa

Добрый день! Нужна обработка на договор поставки со спецификацией для розницы, что-то типа https://tekdata.ru/universlnaya-form...oznitsa-2-3-7/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1377751/ . Может у кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

*YANEINDEZID*
Быстрое создание номенклатуры по штрих-коду и документов поступления для 1С: Розница 2 и ШТРИХ_М "Розничная торговля" по данным сайта www.barcode-list.ru
PUBID_845183.zip

----------

Avesha78 (03.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), GT_Racing (03.03.2021), pony95 (02.03.2021), root7 (02.03.2021), YANEINDEZID (04.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

*YANEINDEZID*
Быстрое создание номенклатуры по штрих-коду и документов поступления для 1С: Розница 2 и ШТРИХ_М "Розничная торговля" по данным сайта www.barcode-list.ru
PUBID_845183.zip

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), pony95 (02.03.2021), root7 (02.03.2021), YANEINDEZID (04.03.2021)

----------


## shamanbys

Добрый день , помогите у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1268944/
или пришлите на почту mag186m@yandex.ru /В долгу не останусь.

----------


## shamanbys

Добрый день , помогите у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1268944/
или пришлите на почту mag186m@yandex.ru /В долгу не останусь.

----------


## rikony

Приветствую 
может есть у кого !?
Самое полное решение задач для подготовки к Специалисту по ЗУП 3.1
https://infostart.ru/public/1198015/#slide-to-files
1С: Специалист-консультант по ЗУП 3.1: описание решения всех билетов на экзамене
https://infostart.ru/public/1270851/#slide-to-files

----------


## rikony

Приветствую

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветствую 
> может есть у кого !?
> Самое полное решение задач для подготовки к Специалисту по ЗУП 3.1
> https://infostart.ru/public/1198015/#slide-to-files
> 1С: Специалист-консультант по ЗУП 3.1: описание решения всех билетов на экзамене
> https://infostart.ru/public/1270851/#slide-to-files


Только первое: *1198015.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (02.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), lawnm0werman (03.03.2021), MichaelIII (06.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), rikony (03.03.2021), savchenkodenis (22.03.2021), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## kssss

Приветствую. Вдруг есть у кого ? _1148840 Использование библиотеки Retrofit в проектах на Андроид_.

----------


## aro

Доброе утро. Помогите. Нужно обновление ЗуП 3.1 базовая 3.1.14.433

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

> Доброе утро. Помогите. Нужно обновление ЗуП 3.1 базовая 3.1.14.433


Ошибся темой. Немного так. На километр
HRMBase_3_1_14_433_updsetup.zip

----------

aro (03.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), pony95 (05.03.2021), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021)

----------


## abc1970

Здравствуйте.Если есть, то нужно https://infostart.ru/public/639659/, https://infostart.ru/public/885994/ или что-то подобное для УТ11

----------


## _kr0t_

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать Универсальный редактор реквизитов Управляемый 
https://infostart.ru/public/14747/
Спасибо!

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать Универсальный редактор реквизитов Управляемый 
> https://infostart.ru/public/14747/
> Спасибо!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oslOAunQZxC4Jg

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), JeHer (15.03.2021), klaus38 (12.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), _kr0t_ (04.03.2021)

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать Универсальный редактор реквизитов Управляемый 
> https://infostart.ru/public/14747/
> Спасибо!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oslOAunQZxC4Jg

----------

JeHer (15.03.2021), Kaniman (03.03.2021), klaus38 (12.03.2021), lekhaplaton (15.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), MetaFrame (04.03.2021), mikagi (03.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021), ttt_misha (04.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), _kr0t_ (04.03.2021)

----------


## Бурхан

Коллеги, а нет-ли у кого ВПФ Расходная накладная для УНФ. Причем нужна свежая не ниже конца 2019 года (старые не работают по причине изменений в конфигурации, а конструктором именно расходную накладную вытащить не получается)
mavr55555@gmail.com - заранее благодарен!

----------


## kulik2009

Приветствую
может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/71590/ (Дополнительные права доступа для УТ 10.3) или что-то подобное??? Заранее благодарен!

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Приветствую
> может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/71590/ (Дополнительные права доступа для УТ 10.3) или что-то подобное??? Заранее благодарен!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/q5m7FLuXsSPhcQ

----------

666Rebel666 (04.03.2021), Ankiss (04.04.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), bboy2008 (04.03.2021), jul8851 (12.03.2021), kulik2009 (04.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), Masik777 (04.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), sewell (04.03.2021), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Приветствую
> может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/71590/ (Дополнительные права доступа для УТ 10.3) или что-то подобное??? Заранее благодарен!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/q5m7FLuXsSPhcQ

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), kulik2009 (04.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), mikagi (04.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), tak_tak777 (04.03.2021), _kr0t_ (04.03.2021)

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день!
Может есть у кого обработка печать этикеток для УТ 10.3?
Нашла на форуме
Печать ценников помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640948/ Печать ценников с редактором макетов ценников для УТ 10.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842085/ Печать ценников и этикеток с возможностью выбора, добавления и изменения макетов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22115/ Печать ценников и этикеток
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104005/ Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/698664/
или подобное

но ссылка не работает: 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4VZj/KErhXcSJ5

или 
может есть у кого 
вот эта
https://infostart.ru/public/692816/

заранее благодарна)

----------

ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день!
Может есть у кого обработка печать этикеток для УТ 10.3?
Нашла на форуме
Печать ценников помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640948/ Печать ценников с редактором макетов ценников для УТ 10.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842085/ Печать ценников и этикеток с возможностью выбора, добавления и изменения макетов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22115/ Печать ценников и этикеток
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104005/ Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/698664/
или подобное

но ссылка не работает: 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4VZj/KErhXcSJ5

или 
может есть у кого 
вот эта
https://infostart.ru/public/692816/

заранее благодарна)

----------


## abc1970

Re: Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.1 и 8.2
Добрый день!
Может есть у кого обработка печать этикеток для УТ 10.3?
Нашла на форуме
Печать ценников помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640948/ Печать ценников с редактором макетов ценников для УТ 10.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842085/ Печать ценников и этикеток с возможностью выбора, добавления и изменения макетов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22115/ Печать ценников и этикеток
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104005/ Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/698664/
или подобное

но ссылка не работает:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4VZj/KErhXcSJ5

или
может есть у кого
вот эта
https://infostart.ru/public/692816/

заранее благодарна)

_______________________________________



Может что сгодится
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-0GAPfF9EPSnog?w=1

----------

levachok (05.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## abc1970

> Добрый день!
> Может есть у кого обработка печать этикеток для УТ 10.3?
> Нашла на форуме
> Печать ценников помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640948/ Печать ценников с редактором макетов ценников для УТ 10.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842085/ Печать ценников и этикеток с возможностью выбора, добавления и изменения макетов
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22115/ Печать ценников и этикеток
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104005/ Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/698664/
> ...


Может что сгодится
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-0GAPfF9EPSnog?w=1

----------

Bizlen (04.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## abc1970

> Добрый день!
> Может есть у кого обработка печать этикеток для УТ 10.3?
> Нашла на форуме
> Печать ценников помогите скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640948/ Печать ценников с редактором макетов ценников для УТ 10.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/842085/ Печать ценников и этикеток с возможностью выбора, добавления и изменения макетов
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/22115/ Печать ценников и этикеток
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104005/ Печать ценников любого размера, УТ 10.3, БП 2.0
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/698664/
> ...


Может что сгодится
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-0GAPfF9EPSnog?w=1

----------

Bizlen (04.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), sewell (04.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## abc1970

Может есть такое:
https://infostart.ru/public/1027278/
https://infostart.ru/public/689529/
https://infostart.ru/public/1160311/
https://infostart.ru/public/1001239/
https://infostart.ru/public/639659/
https://infostart.ru/public/885994/
Нужен отчет для УТ11 по дисконтным картам .

----------


## abc1970

Может есть такое:
https://infostart.ru/public/1027278/
https://infostart.ru/public/689529/
https://infostart.ru/public/1160311/
https://infostart.ru/public/1001239/
https://infostart.ru/public/639659/
https://infostart.ru/public/885994/
Нужен отчет для УТ11 по дисконтным картам .

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день, ни у кого случаем нет https://infostart.ru/public/975965/ ?

----------


## mals

Доброго всем! Прошу помощи скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1151200

----------


## prival

> Доброго всем! Прошу помощи скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1151200


https://drive.google.com/file/d/121X...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Ankiss (04.04.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), jul8851 (12.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), mals (05.03.2021), Masik777 (07.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), tak_tak777 (09.03.2021), YANEINDEZID (08.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## prival

> Доброго всем! Прошу помощи скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1151200


https://drive.google.com/file/d/121X...ew?usp=sharing

----------

666Rebel666 (05.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), Fltr (05.03.2021), jul8851 (12.03.2021), levachok (05.03.2021), mals (05.03.2021), natik_82 (05.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), tak_tak777 (09.03.2021)

----------


## volodя

Доброго всем! Прошу помощи скачать https://infostart.ru/public/375452/
С уважением!

----------


## volodя

Доброго всем! Прошу помощи скачать https://infostart.ru/public/675354/#slide-to-files
С уважением!

----------


## daffa

Доброго, Всем!
может есть у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/159749/
трындец как надо, Всем спасибо)

----------


## daffa

Доброго, Всем!
может есть у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/159749/
трындец как надо, Всем спасибо)

----------


## Иван567

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1335145/ . Заранее благодарен.

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1335145/ . Заранее благодарен.


Свежее, то что есть в варезнике:
*Печать, создание XML и сохранение в базу 1С кодов маркировки*
Ссылка на PUBID_1179241-ПечатьКодовМаркировкиРозн  ица.epf

----------

alexandr_ll (06.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), ikalichkin (05.03.2021), levachok (10.03.2021), Masik777 (07.03.2021), pony95 (09.03.2021), root7 (06.03.2021), tak_tak777 (09.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Иван567 (06.03.2021)

----------


## Иван567

А возможно выложить на другой ресурс? Не получается скачать хотя антивирус и блокировщики рекламы отключены...

----------


## ttt_misha

у кого есть?
https://infostart.ru/public/330280/

----------


## Masik777

> А возможно выложить на другой ресурс? Не получается скачать хотя антивирус и блокировщики рекламы отключены...


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CfAcAzXkgr7TDw

----------

Ankiss (04.04.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), levachok (10.03.2021), mikagi (26.03.2021), pony95 (09.03.2021), Sinistermirk (10.03.2021), tak_tak777 (09.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Пихтор (08.03.2021)

----------


## marilex

Добрый вечер. По возможности помогите скачать http://1s.obrabotki.com/public/1063560/

----------


## YANEINDEZID

Доброго дня, нужна свежая обработка, версия 2.3 561617-Загрузка поступлений (накладных) из Excel в 1С: Розница 2 и Управление торговлей 11
Перелистал 4 темы, нашёл, но несвежую работает не корректно... выкладывают еще какую то другую с таким же id.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня, нужна свежая обработка, версия 2.3 561617-Загрузка поступлений (накладных) из Excel в 1С: Розница 2 и Управление торговлей 11
> Перелистал 4 темы, нашёл, но несвежую работает не корректно... выкладывают еще какую то другую с таким же id.


Может, это подойдёт: *561617_mod.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (09.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), levachok (10.03.2021), Masik777 (09.03.2021), mikagi (26.03.2021), pony95 (09.03.2021), Sergio_zab (29.07.2022), Sterva82 (04.08.2021), tak_tak777 (09.03.2021), YANEINDEZID (08.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

> Может, это подойдёт: *561617_mod.zip*,  *зеркало*


Может есть и для УТ у кого-нибудь?

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022)

----------


## aro

> Может, это подойдёт: *561617_mod.zip*,  *зеркало*


Может есть и для УТ у кого-нибудь?

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Всем привет есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1236949/ (Перенос данных из УНФ 1.6 в БП 3.0)

----------


## bro77

Добры день! помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/339965/

----------


## aro

Добрый день Нужна обработка для УТ 11.4 
https://infostart.ru/public/594359/
https://infostart.ru/public/686248/
Поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть. Спасибо

----------


## aro

Добрый день Нужна обработка для УТ 11.4 
https://infostart.ru/public/594359/
https://infostart.ru/public/686248/
Поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть. Спасибо

----------


## Yariks

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1235935/

----------


## aro

https://infostart.ru/public/594359/ эта обработка была скачана 445 раз. Неужели никто не может поделиться?!

----------


## WaterSocks1

https://infostart.ru/public/1306851/ кто поможет?

----------


## Sam58

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень надо!
https://infostart.ru/public/614898/
на s.lisov@yandex.ru

----------


## ttt_misha

у кого есть рабочая обработка для работы с неликвидом Розница 2.0?
ЛЮБАЯ, но для Розница 2.0

----------


## ttt_misha

у кого есть рабочая обработка для работы с неликвидом Розница 2.0?
ЛЮБАЯ, но для Розница 2.0

----------


## aro

> https://infostart.ru/public/1306851/ кто поможет?


http://2bay.org/ftp/files/1306851_Ис...а_Android.zip

----------

666Rebel666 (09.03.2021), levachok (10.03.2021), mikagi (26.03.2021), pony95 (09.03.2021), tak_tak777 (11.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

> https://infostart.ru/public/1306851/ кто поможет?


http://2bay.org/ftp/files/1306851_Ис...а_Android.zip

----------

levachok (10.03.2021), pony95 (09.03.2021), tak_tak777 (11.03.2021), uliana2017 (25.03.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> https://infostart.ru/public/594359/ эта обработка была скачана 445 раз. Неужели никто не может поделиться?!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NDv2/wQTZNGCs1

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), Ankiss (04.04.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), gurskij (15.03.2021), JeHer (15.03.2021), MichaelIII (13.03.2021), mikagi (26.03.2021), pony95 (10.03.2021), Semper (08.03.2022), Sergio_zab (29.07.2022), tak_tak777 (11.03.2021), uliana2017 (25.03.2021), Veronika123 (07.04.2021), VZ_ZERO (15.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Красный (16.05.2021), Пихтор (09.03.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста скачать, очень надо!
> https://infostart.ru/public/614898/
> на s.lisov@yandex.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9Ga2/hc2ybSod4 - Извиняюсь. Старая, наверное.. Сразу то и не глянул

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), bboy2008 (09.03.2021), guzai (11.03.2021), mikagi (26.03.2021), pony95 (10.03.2021), tak_tak777 (11.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## whitegod

Доброго времени суток! Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1287121/

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://infostart.ru/public/1306851/ кто поможет?


*PUBID_1306851.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), tak_tak777 (11.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## YANEINDEZID

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NDv2/wQTZNGCs1


Сколько раз выкладывали этот архив с набором обработок для загрузки, и не разу в нем не было обработки, которая находится по ссылке. ))

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), vulli (06.01.2023)

----------


## SoulExplorer

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/195564/

----------


## marilex

Привет всем, кто поможет. Нужна обработка или расширение для реестра переводов. Суть такая, клиенты оплачивают через автомат некого банка и деньги приходят на расчетный счет в виде переводов. Банк присылает файл в ecxel-е и там список покупателей. В банковской выписке не видно от кого конкретно пришли деньги, и в 1с неудобно каждый раз редактировать выписку, как бы облегчить эту работу. Помогите как нибудь.

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/195564/


*GUID_1С_82_УП.epf - обработка для работы с GUID (уникальными идентификаторами) объектов для управляемых форм*
Ссылка на PUBID_195564.zip

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), gurskij (15.03.2021), Kaniman (10.03.2021), levachok (10.03.2021), mikagi (26.03.2021), pony95 (10.03.2021), root7 (15.03.2021), SoulExplorer (14.03.2021), tak_tak777 (11.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NDv2/wQTZNGCs1


Спасибо, конечно, но меня интересует для УТ 11

----------


## aro

https://infostart.ru/public/885994/

http://2bay.org/db/10176/Obrabotki/8...ентов.zip

----------

abc1970 (10.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), levachok (10.03.2021), pony95 (10.03.2021), tak_tak777 (11.03.2021), Veronika123 (07.04.2021)

----------


## aro

https://infostart.ru/public/885994/

http://2bay.org/db/10176/Obrabotki/8...ентов.zip

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), gurskij (15.03.2021), Lantra (11.03.2021), levachok (10.03.2021), pony95 (10.03.2021)

----------


## aro

https://infostart.ru/public/880915/

880915_УведомлениеОНачалеОтп  ска.zip

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), jul8851 (12.03.2021), Lantra (11.03.2021), levachok (12.03.2021), pony95 (10.03.2021), progr21 (10.03.2021), shamanbys (10.03.2021), Veronika123 (07.04.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

https://infostart.ru/public/880915/

880915_УведомлениеОНачалеОтп  ска.zip

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), jul8851 (12.03.2021), levachok (10.03.2021), pony95 (10.03.2021), shamanbys (10.03.2021)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Уважаемые коллеги, помогите пожалуйста с данными отчетами:
https://infostart.ru/public/1192515/ - Отчёт по статьям движения денежных средств по периодам (с регистратором). С остатками по счёту на начало и конец. УПП 1.3., КА 1.1.
https://infostart.ru/public/1033285/ - Движения денежных средств с остатками (УТ 10.3, КА 1.1, УПП 1.3)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Уважаемые коллеги, помогите пожалуйста с данными отчетами:
https://infostart.ru/public/1192515/ - Отчёт по статьям движения денежных средств по периодам (с регистратором). С остатками по счёту на начало и конец. УПП 1.3., КА 1.1.
https://infostart.ru/public/1033285/ - Движения денежных средств с остатками (УТ 10.3, КА 1.1, УПП 1.3)

----------


## Masik777

> Сколько раз выкладывали этот архив с набором обработок для загрузки, и не разу в нем не было обработки, которая находится по ссылке. ))


Извиняюсь. Не посмотрел, а кинул)) Исправляю косяк)) Тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zWx9XF99EeJToQ то, что Вы просили

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), Ankiss (04.04.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), dimaslider (17.03.2021), GT_Racing (12.03.2021), Kaniman (10.03.2021), levachok (12.03.2021), MichaelIII (13.03.2021), mikagi (26.03.2021), tak_tak777 (11.03.2021), YANEINDEZID (12.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## abc1970

> https://infostart.ru/public/885994/
> 
> http://2bay.org/db/10176/Obrabotki/8...ентов.zip


Спасибо!

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), shamanbys (10.03.2021), tak_tak777 (11.03.2021), YANEINDEZID (12.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

> Спасибо!


Было бы не плохо нажать на кнопочку "Сказать спасибо"

----------

abc1970 (10.03.2021), Kurare06 (16.03.2021), pony95 (13.03.2021), shamanbys (10.03.2021), tak_tak777 (11.03.2021)

----------


## aro

> Спасибо!


Было бы не плохо нажать на кнопочку "Сказать спасибо"

----------

abc1970 (10.03.2021), pony95 (13.03.2021), santa1 (11.03.2021), shamanbys (10.03.2021), tak_tak777 (11.03.2021)

----------


## montisum

Всем привет! Люди добрые, поделитесь пожалуйста, если имеется:
https://infostart.ru/public/519888/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Катарина82

Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста, если имеется: https://infostart.ru/public/1121910/

----------


## aro

Все для ЗуП 3.1

https://infostart.ru/public/1041745/
1. 1041745_Отчет_по_алиментам.rar
https://infostart.ru/public/1029164/
2. 1029164_За_вление_на_отпуск.rar
https://infostart.ru/public/899647/
3. 899647_ЗакрытиеОстатков.rar
https://infostart.ru/public/799895/
4. 799895_ДополнительноеСоглаше

----------

AHelen (11.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), gurskij (15.03.2021), inems (13.03.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), jul8851 (12.03.2021), Kaniman (11.03.2021), kozavva (11.03.2021), Lantra (11.03.2021), levachok (12.03.2021), Masik777 (11.03.2021), MetaFrame (17.03.2021), MichaelIII (13.03.2021), mpss09 (31.03.2021), pony95 (13.03.2021), Powel (12.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Zema49 (14.03.2021), Катарина82 (11.03.2021), Коловорот (12.03.2021)

----------


## aro

Все для ЗуП 3.1
5. 545656_РасчетныйЛист.rar
6. ДопСоглашениеПриКадровомП  еремещении_v2.0.epf
https://infostart.ru/public/515978/
7. 515978_Выгрузка_и_загрузка_таб  ел__учета_рабочего_времени_

----------

AHelen (11.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), jul8851 (12.03.2021), Kaniman (11.03.2021), kozavva (11.03.2021), levachok (12.03.2021), MetaFrame (17.03.2021), MichaelIII (13.03.2021), pony95 (13.03.2021), progr21 (11.03.2021), smolen1 (11.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Zema49 (14.03.2021), _kr0t_ (11.03.2021), Катарина82 (11.03.2021)

----------


## Катарина82

Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста, если имеется:
https://infostart.ru/public/1235836/
https://infostart.ru/public/1338508/
https://infostart.ru/public/1220029/
https://infostart.ru/public/1077354/

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть у кого такие обработки или наподобие
https://infostart.ru/public/255626/
https://infostart.ru/public/286645/

----------


## abc1970

Добрый день! может есть такое https://infostart.ru/public/980539/ или подобное.Нужен отчет по менеджерам.Спс.

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1071607/ Заранее спасибо.

----------


## aro

Продолжение ЗуП 3.1
1. https://infostart.ru/public/524835/
524835_УведомлениеОбОтпуске.ep  f
2. https://infostart.ru/public/664064/
664064_Набор_печатных_форм.rar
3. https://infostart.ru/public/733588/
733588_Разные_печатные_формы.zi  p

----------

abc1970 (11.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), jul8851 (12.03.2021), Kaniman (11.03.2021), levachok (12.03.2021), pony95 (13.03.2021), savchenkodenis (22.03.2021), SergAl (17.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

Продолжение ЗуП 3.1
1. https://infostart.ru/public/524835/
524835_УведомлениеОбОтпуске.ep  f
2. https://infostart.ru/public/664064/
664064_Набор_печатных_форм.rar
3. https://infostart.ru/public/733588/
733588_Разные_печатные_формы.zi  p

----------

AHelen (11.03.2021), arza (11.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), jul8851 (12.03.2021), Kaniman (11.03.2021), levachok (12.03.2021), pony95 (13.03.2021), progr21 (12.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), _kr0t_ (11.03.2021)

----------


## Elena_gp

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Внешний отчет "Остатки номенклатуры со штрихкодом" для УТ 10.3
https://infostart.ru/public/295049/

----------


## Masik777

> Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста, если имеется: https://infostart.ru/public/1121910/


1121910_Сверка_налоговой_базы_  ДС_Прибыль_ver_1_01 - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/HZ0ytn90lc2aMw

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), Kaniman (11.03.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Внешний отчет "Остатки номенклатуры со штрихкодом" для УТ 10.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/295049/


Может подойдет эта - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/GVXUXoJcEQzGMg

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), Kaniman (11.03.2021), levachok (12.03.2021), pony95 (13.03.2021), SLK01 (15.03.2021), tak_tak777 (18.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Вдруг у кого завалялось https://infostart.ru/public/504048/ Спасибо!

----------


## Василий1984

-----

----------


## ttt_misha

может у кого-то есть
https://infostart.ru/public/368419/

----------


## ttt_misha

может у кого-то есть
https://infostart.ru/public/368419/

----------


## Masik777

Друзья, у кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста. https://infostart.ru/public/14417/ Обработка бесплатная, но чота не качается.

----------


## Lucky Patcher

> Друзья, у кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста. https://infostart.ru/public/14417/ Обработка бесплатная, но чота не качается.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/L6WaZMaZwH17jw

----------

666Rebel666 (13.03.2021), aro (15.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), JeHer (15.03.2021), levachok (15.03.2021), Masik777 (13.03.2021), MichaelIII (16.03.2021), pony95 (13.03.2021), SLK01 (15.03.2021), tak_tak777 (18.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## SoulExplorer

Не идет скачивание по ссылке. Можно на другой хостинг?

----------


## Masik777

> Не идет скачивание по ссылке. Можно на другой хостинг?


Если не качается эта https://infostart.ru/public/14417/  то тут - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cWVN/5jRBjSryY

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), Kaniman (14.03.2021), levachok (15.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), tak_tak777 (18.03.2021), vulli (06.01.2023), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужен ВПФ заказ-наряд для БП 3.0 типа:
https://infostart.ru/public/540293/ или
https://infostart.ru/public/879057/ или
https://infostart.ru/public/1330835/ 
Можно любой, заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, нужен ВПФ заказ-наряд для БП 3.0 типа:
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/879057/ 
> Можно любой, заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TDb5/9V9178d9N

----------

666Rebel666 (14.03.2021), Aidar2 (16.03.2021), Ankiss (04.04.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), D4445 (19.03.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), Kaniman (14.03.2021), levachok (15.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (18.03.2021), Veronika123 (07.04.2021), YANEINDEZID (15.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), СветаОнила (21.03.2021)

----------


## aro

Все для БП 3.0:
1. https://infostart.ru/public/563313/ 
563313_ТТН__за_поставщика_в_ред  ._от_12.12.2017_.epf
2.  https://infostart.ru/public/1359373/ 
1359373_Транспортная_накладна  .zip
3. https://infostart.ru/public/1258942/ 
1258942-Все_формы.zip
4. СчетНаОплатуПокупателю.epf

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), levachok (15.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Катарина82 (15.03.2021)

----------


## aro

Все для БП 3.0:
1. https://infostart.ru/public/563313/ 
563313_ТТН__за_поставщика_в_ред  ._от_12.12.2017_.epf
2.  https://infostart.ru/public/1359373/ 
1359373_Транспортная_накладна  .zip
3. https://infostart.ru/public/1258942/ 
1258942-Все_формы.zip
4. СчетНаОплатуПокупателю.epf

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), levachok (15.03.2021), paradoxx1976 (22.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Катарина82 (15.03.2021)

----------


## aro

Все для БП 3.0:
3. https://infostart.ru/public/1258942/ 
1258942-Все_формы.zip
4. СчетНаОплатуПокупателю.epf

----------

jackishewazina (12.04.2021), levachok (15.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), Veronika123 (07.04.2021), YANEINDEZID (15.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

Все для БП 3.0:
3. https://infostart.ru/public/1258942/ 
1258942-Все_формы.zip
4. СчетНаОплатуПокупателю.epf

----------

jackishewazina (12.04.2021), levachok (15.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

1. 185093_Nalichie_schetov-faktur_dlya.erf
2. 195358_АктСверкиРазвернутый.ra  r
3. 300217_МатериальныйОтчет.rar
4. 312953_ПечатьЗаявлениеОВыдач  ДенегПодОтчет.rar

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), kozavva (16.03.2021), levachok (22.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), YANEINDEZID (15.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

1. 185093_Nalichie_schetov-faktur_dlya.erf
2. 195358_АктСверкиРазвернутый.ra  r
3. 300217_МатериальныйОтчет.rar
4. 312953_ПечатьЗаявлениеОВыдач  ДенегПодОтчет.rar

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), levachok (22.03.2021), MetaFrame (17.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), Veronika123 (07.04.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Катарина82 (15.03.2021)

----------


## aro

5. 390868_PechatUPD
6. 503614_Расшифровка_по_6-НДФЛ
7. 518516_KS_2_3

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), levachok (22.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), Veronika123 (07.04.2021), YANEINDEZID (15.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

5. 390868_PechatUPD
6. 503614_Расшифровка_по_6-НДФЛ
7. 518516_KS_2_3

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), levachok (22.03.2021), MetaFrame (17.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), tak_tak777 (18.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

8. 601271_Анализ_Регистра_Раздел  ный_Учёт_НДС
9. 627065_Продажи_товаров_с_себес  тоимостью_и_наценками
10. 965771_Счет_Фактура_И_УПД

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), levachok (22.03.2021), MetaFrame (17.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), Veronika123 (07.04.2021), YANEINDEZID (15.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

8. 601271_Анализ_Регистра_УчётNDS
9. 627065_Продажи_товаров_с_себес  тоимостью_и_наценками
10. 965771_Счет_Фактура_И_УПД

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), kozavva (16.03.2021), levachok (22.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

11. 984877_КС-2_3_аналог
12. АктСверкиРазвернутый
13. Печать_КС-2

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), levachok (22.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## aro

11. 984877_КС-2_3_аналог
12. АктСверкиРазвернутый
13. Печать_КС-2

----------

bacemo (03.08.2022), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), levachok (22.03.2021), pony95 (15.03.2021), root7 (16.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*aro*. Спасибо конечно за ваше желание помочь и делиться накопленным!
Но, не буду оригинальным, если скажу, что так подавать информацию - нельзя! Нужен или соответствующий запрос с форума, и Вы отвечаете, либо выкладываете нечто свежее, явно представляющее интерес! А у Вас - последние посты страниц форума (и не только в текущей теме) просто ДОМИНИРУЮТ вашими предложениями, таки ещё и не сформированные в один пакет! Про дубли я вообще молчу!
Поневоле вспоминается главный герой басни Крылова  *«Демьянова уха»*.

----------

Lucky Patcher (15.03.2021), MichaelIII (16.03.2021)

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

Пусть сыпет, если есть что то свежее. А вот старое перевыкладывать не красиво. Скачиваешь сравниваешь версии, теряешь время. Либо версию пиши что ли, либо дату изменения файла

----------


## aro

Ок, понял. Извините. Просто все одно и тоже просят. Мне, кажется, даже поиском не пользуются. Поэтому решил поделится, тем, что чаще всего и спрашивают. Больше не буду. А про дубли - буду благодарен, если подскажете как от них избавится. Пишешь одно, а оно дублируется практически всегда.

----------

Kaniman (16.03.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ок, понял. Извините. Просто все одно и тоже просят. Мне, кажется, даже поиском не пользуются. Поэтому решил поделится, тем, что чаще всего и спрашивают. Больше не буду. А про дубли - буду благодарен, если подскажете как от них избавится. Пишешь одно, а оно дублируется практически всегда.


Без дублей гарантированно используйте кнопку внизу [*Расширенный режим*]

----------


## YANEINDEZID

Всем доброго дня!
У кого без дела лежит набор 1240721 Внешние печатные формы для 1С:Розница 2.3
Выручайте! Поделитесь! Спасибо...

----------


## VZ_ZERO

Доброго времени суток,может у кого нибудь есть эта обработка https://infostart.ru/public/869655/    ? Или может что нибудь похожее для инвентаризации алкоголя в егаис в 1с Рознице. Если будет обработка которая может убрать новые марки из документа предачи в регистр 2 мое почтение,в общем благодарен за любую помощь,так как средствами 1с сделать инвенторку с алкогольными позициями 3000+ шт. почти не реально

----------


## Lucky Patcher

https://yadi.sk/d/pLnlg3-evfA3_g

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), GT_Racing (19.03.2021), Kaniman (16.03.2021), Masik777 (12.08.2022), pony95 (16.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (18.03.2021), Veronika123 (07.04.2021), VZ_ZERO (16.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## BaldEagle

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1235836/

----------


## BaldEagle

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1235836/
Извините за повтор.

----------


## t15-y

> Все для БП 3.0:
> 3. https://infostart.ru/public/1258942/ 
> 1258942-Все_формы.zip
> 4. СчетНаОплатуПокупателю.epf


Можно на другой файлообменник выложить, вообще не скачивается

----------

savchenkodenis (22.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## veraperev

Доброго времени суток! Мне нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/997022 (Правила выгрузки данных из УТ 10.3.67.3 в БП 3.0.89.22). Пож. , оплату гарантирую.

----------


## aro

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/594359/

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Может есть у кого бюджетная смета для БГУ 1, типа такого https://infostart.ru/public/1192287/
https://infostart.ru/public/870957/
Спасибо!

----------


## aro

Может есть у кого что-то подобное https://infostart.ru/public/1148921/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож с расширением для УТ 11 https://infostart.ru/public/1041135/

или что то подобное, что бы в списке было виден остаток по складам как в УТ 10

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пож с расширением для УТ 11 
https://infostart.ru/public/1041135/
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/731374/
https://v8book.ru/public/1003818/

или что то подобное, что бы в списке было виден остаток по складам как в УТ 10

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите пож с расширением для УТ 11 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1041135/
> http://catalog.mista.ru/public/731374/
> https://v8book.ru/public/1003818/
> 
> или что то подобное, что бы в списке было виден остаток по складам как в УТ 10


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/1Xv5EO-ASRK1Cw

----------

Ankiss (04.04.2021), bacemo (03.08.2022), bboy2008 (16.03.2021), first_may (16.03.2021), JeHer (19.03.2021), Lantra (17.03.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (16.03.2021), savchenkodenis (22.03.2021), SLK01 (19.03.2021), S_D_M (07.04.2021), tak_tak777 (18.03.2021), yoric88 (08.04.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## first_may

Помогите пож с 

Выгрузка в банк РНКБ БАНК для ЗУП 3.1

https://infostart.ru/public/1227346/
https://infostart.ru/public/787713/


Надо именно в РНКБ

----------


## prival

наши старшие братья выпустили (как они говорят - в будущем) убивца фронтола...
*1С:РМК*, только Розница начиная с версии 2.3.8
ссылка
прошу отписаться - у кого это чудо работает

----------

YANEINDEZID (16.03.2021)

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/536874/

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго времени суток! Мне нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/997022 (Правила выгрузки данных из УТ 10.3.67.3 в БП 3.0.89.22). Пож. , оплату гарантирую.


PUBID_723998-Правила конвертации из УТ 10.3.66.3  в БП 3.0.85.25 -  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rKP1qRfmMIMzww
Попробуйте эту.

----------

Ajuice (23.03.2021), Ankiss (04.04.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (17.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (18.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## YANEINDEZID

Доброго дня!

Поделитесь патчами для Розница 2.3.8.17

Спасибо!

----------


## Btt91

всем привет! у кого найдется Конфигурация 1С:Риэлтор https://infostart.ru/public/432615/ пожалуйста напишите btt91@mail.ru

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Доброго дня!
> 
> Поделитесь патчами для Розница 2.3.8.17
> 
> Спасибо!


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....Ь-!!!/page647

----------

pony95 (22.03.2021), tak_tak777 (18.03.2021), YANEINDEZID (17.03.2021)

----------


## Btt91

всем привет! у кого найдется Конфигурация 1С:Риэлтор https://infostart.ru/public/432615/ пожалуйста напишите btt91@mail.ru

----------


## gea81

> Я с них фанарею..)) Смотрел цену в 14.50 - была 5 СМ. Смотрю в 15.00 - уже стоит 7 СМ. Афигеть.)) Ну как бы для общего блага не жалко - качнул. Думаю, что многим понадобится. https://yadi.sk/d/NRioaqGOkuTd9g


можно повторить, заранее спасибо

----------


## mega3adrot

Доброго времени суток.
Кто может помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1077727
Заранее огромное спасибо. Можно отправить на эл. почту Maikal-95@bk.ru

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/504048/ Есть аналогичные 2, нам не подошли, могу обменять.

----------


## first_may

Помогите пож с

Выгрузка в банк РНКБ БАНК для ЗУП 3.1

https://infostart.ru/public/1227346/
https://infostart.ru/public/787713/

или подобное. Надо именно в РНКБ.

----------


## uliana2017

Можно повторить?

----------


## filh

> 166353


Файл удален, помогите скачать еще раз https://infostart.ru/public/166353/
Большое спасибо!

Нашлась в "Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук"
*borodаn* спасибо!

----------


## borodаn

> Файл удален, помогите скачать еще раз https://infostart.ru/public/166353/
> Большое спасибо!


На первой странице этой темы в первом сообщении есть ссылка "Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук"- смотрите там.

----------

filh (18.03.2021)

----------


## Пихтор

Добрые люди, поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/549204/ (по переносу справочников между различными версиями конфигураций 1С)

----------


## Lucky Patcher

https://yadi.sk/d/eFS2knyaK9vW1A

----------

666Rebel666 (19.03.2021), Ajuice (23.03.2021), Ankiss (04.04.2021), asusteh (19.03.2021), Avesha78 (22.03.2021), bentim (20.03.2021), Dmss83 (07.04.2021), gurskij (19.03.2021), ipdev (25.07.2021), jackishewazina (11.04.2021), JeHer (19.03.2021), Kaniman (19.03.2021), levachok (22.03.2021), MetaFrame (01.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), mpss09 (31.03.2021), pony95 (22.03.2021), progr21 (23.03.2021), Shura19 (31.03.2021), SLK01 (19.03.2021), Sterva82 (04.08.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (24.03.2021), YANEINDEZID (20.03.2021), yoric88 (08.04.2021), ZapMos (24.03.2021), Пихтор (22.03.2021)

----------


## De_marco

Здравствуйте
Помогите скачать печать ценников 
https://infostart.ru/public/640948/ Печать ценников с редактором макетов ценников для УТ 10.3

----------


## VSergey2020

Добрый день. У кого есть https://expert.chistov.pro/public/1104707/ и\или http://1s.biz.ua/public/1312562/ ? 
Спасибо.

----------


## Expertspb

Давно уже не обновлялся 1 пост :((

----------


## ECherin

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку: 
https://infostart.ru/public/93972/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку: 
> https://infostart.ru/public/93972/
> Заранее спасибо!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ZoMm9U1_hO6gWg

----------

666Rebel666 (19.03.2021), Ankiss (04.04.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), bentim (20.03.2021), ECherin (19.03.2021), garipova (20.03.2021), levachok (22.03.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (22.03.2021), tak_tak777 (24.03.2021), ZapMos (24.03.2021), Пихтор (22.03.2021)

----------


## saylife

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста
Очень надо скачать расширение
https://infostart.ru/public/1262549/

----------


## white13

Доброго времени! Добрые люди, помогите скачать обработку:
https://infostart.ru/public/1106415/
Заранее благодарен и +10 в карму)))

----------


## ramzeskg

Добрый день. Нужен данный отчет.
https://infostart.ru/public/1314253/
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## aro

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/1233296/
https://infostart.ru/public/1004977/

----------


## aro

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/938695/
https://infostart.ru/public/1006976/

----------


## aro

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7rpP/RXh3k36nS


Не могли бы перезалить? Спасибо

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день. У кого есть: https://infostart.ru/public/527268/ (Анализ продаж детальный).
Заранее Спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. У кого есть: https://infostart.ru/public/527268/ (Анализ продаж детальный).
> Заранее Спасибо


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/JY-kZex1XYvqzw

----------

666Rebel666 (23.03.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), bboy2008 (23.03.2021), JeHer (25.03.2021), kulik2009 (24.03.2021), lekhaplaton (24.03.2021), levachok (24.03.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), Mikmineev (22.06.2021), pony95 (24.03.2021), sewell (23.03.2021), Sterva82 (04.08.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (24.03.2021), vulli (06.01.2023), yoric88 (08.04.2021), ZapMos (24.03.2021)

----------


## garipova

добрый день! если есть возможность поделиться, буду очень благодарна! Спасибо!
https://infostart.ru/public/1146815/

----------


## Volf-2

Здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста помогите скачать обработку для для *1С Управление нашей фирмой* 
https://infostart.ru/public/1179241/

----------


## f.z.54@yandex.

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать с инфостарта
https://infostart.ru/public/690692/
Очень буду признателен

----------


## f.z.54@yandex.

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать с инфостарта
https://infostart.ru/public/690692/
Очень буду признателен

----------


## zeher

добрый день! если есть возможность поделиться, буду очень благодарна! Спасибо!
https://infostart.ru/public/1170123/
https://infostart.ru/public/1027278/  (розничным)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогите скачать с инфостарта
> https://infostart.ru/public/690692/
> Очень буду признателен


*690692.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Ajuice (25.03.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), borisusman (25.03.2021), f.z.54@yandex. (25.03.2021), gurskij (25.03.2021), Kaniman (25.03.2021), klad7777777 (26.03.2021), levachok (25.03.2021), Masik777 (25.03.2021), Miaso (08.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (25.03.2021), sewell (25.03.2021), shamanbys (25.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (30.03.2021), vulli (06.01.2023), yoric88 (08.04.2021), ZapMos (25.03.2021)

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем! Может у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/64171/ и https://infostart.ru/public/624109/ поделитесь, пожалуйста.
Ну и сам поделюсь, может кому нужно - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/5oWzt6YUsrsIRQ В архиве: PUBID_553975-ОбработкаПроведенияУТ_1_3.epf и  PUBID_1198739-КорректировкаПартий.epf

----------

Ankiss (04.04.2021), JeHer (01.04.2021), levachok (29.03.2021), Shura19 (31.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (30.03.2021), ZapMos (25.03.2021)

----------


## borodаn

> Привет всем! Может у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/64171/ и https://infostart.ru/public/624109/ поделитесь, пожалуйста.
> Ну и сам поделюсь, может кому нужно - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/5oWzt6YUsrsIRQ В архиве: PUBID_553975-ОбработкаПроведенияУТ_1_3.epf и  PUBID_1198739-КорректировкаПартий.epf


624109 https://dropmefiles.com/v4IZN

----------

666Rebel666 (25.03.2021), alexandr_ll (25.03.2021), Alexey_Alex (30.03.2021), Ankiss (04.04.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), borisusman (25.03.2021), garipova (25.03.2021), ikalichkin (26.03.2021), JeHer (01.04.2021), Kaniman (25.03.2021), kozavva (29.03.2021), lekhaplaton (29.03.2021), levachok (26.03.2021), Masik777 (25.03.2021), MetaFrame (01.04.2021), MichaelIII (29.03.2021), pony95 (25.03.2021), popenko (26.03.2021), savchenkodenis (26.03.2021), sewell (26.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (30.03.2021), ZapMos (30.03.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> 624109 https://dropmefiles.com/v4IZN


Огромное Спасибо!!! Жму руку друга!

----------

garipova (25.03.2021), tak_tak777 (30.03.2021), Катарина82 (26.03.2021), Маруся18 (27.03.2021)

----------


## f.z.54@yandex.

Всем привет,Ребята помогите
https://infostart.ru/public/879337/

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1064849/

----------


## joker232012

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1285260/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## art31

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать расширение для 1С Розница 2.3 https://infostart.ru/public/908730/

----------


## GT_Racing

Доброго времени суток! Нет ли у кого случайно, отчета по продажам со скидками и дисконтным картам, для 1С Розница 2.3?

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужен отчет https://infostart.ru/public/879135/
Отчет по дате изменения начислений, зависящих от стажа.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужен отчет https://infostart.ru/public/879135/
Отчет по дате изменения начислений, зависящих от стажа.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, нужен отчет https://infostart.ru/public/879135/
> Отчет по дате изменения начислений, зависящих от стажа.
> Заранее спасибо.


Пожалуйста: *879135.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

AHelen (05.04.2021), Aidar2 (29.03.2021), Alexey_Alex (30.03.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), gurskij (30.03.2021), Kaniman (29.03.2021), levachok (30.03.2021), pony95 (29.03.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (30.03.2021), vulli (06.01.2023), ZapMos (30.03.2021), Катарина82 (01.04.2021)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Форма сбора информации о заработной плате (СЗиОП) для ПФР
Расширение для подготовки Формы сбора информации о заработной плате (СЗиОП) по письму Минтруда России от 15.03.2021 № 14-5/10/П-1949.
Версия 1.0.0.16.
ССЫЛКА

----------

JeHer (01.04.2021), levachok (31.03.2021), pony95 (02.04.2021), richmon (30.03.2021)

----------


## Minyar456007

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/126573/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/126573/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/wjkNyumcBcd6rg

----------

Ankiss (04.04.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), gurskij (31.03.2021), JeHer (01.04.2021), levachok (31.03.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), Minyar456007 (31.03.2021), pony95 (02.04.2021), vulli (06.01.2023), ZapMos (01.04.2021), Катарина82 (01.04.2021), Пихтор (31.03.2021)

----------


## aro

Хорошего всем дня. Выручите, если есть у кого. Нужна печатная форма для документа Приобретение товаров и услуг с розничными ценами для УТ 11.4 СПАСИБО

----------


## first_may

Добрый

Помогите с
https://infostart.ru/public/1337621/
или
https://coderstar.ru/otchety/dvizheniya-tovara-rn


Или что то подобное для розницы о движении товаров за период в ценах закупки и продажи

----------


## aro

> Хорошего всем дня. Выручите, если есть у кого. Нужна печатная форма для документа Приобретение товаров и услуг с розничными ценами для УТ 11.4 СПАСИБО


Все уже не нужно. Сам сделал.

----------


## aro

> Хорошего всем дня. Выручите, если есть у кого. Нужна печатная форма для документа Приобретение товаров и услуг с розничными ценами для УТ 11.4 СПАСИБО


Все уже не нужно. Сам сделал.

----------


## iLexy

Поделитесь внешней обработкой поиска и удаления дублей для УФ ?
Штатная в БП 3.0 не дает добраться до ПланВидовХарактеристик.Ка  егорииНовостей

----------


## makaroff345

Добрый вечер!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1318777/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/1318777/


Есть альтернатива с ИТС 
https://its.1c.ru/db/metod8dev#content:5969:hdoc
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ExQj/RtwxcsvCQ

----------

levachok (02.04.2021), makaroff345 (03.04.2021), pony95 (02.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (08.04.2021), Veronika123 (07.04.2021), vulli (06.01.2023), ZapMos (09.04.2021)

----------


## miomid

нужны последние справочники (банки и бюджетная классификация) заранее спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь внешней обработкой поиска и удаления дублей для УФ ?
> Штатная в БП 3.0 не дает добраться до ПланВидовХарактеристик.Ка  егорииНовостей


Возможно такая подойдет
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tj3M/FawoafZ4W

----------


## alexandr_ll

> нужны последние справочники (банки и бюджетная классификация) заранее спасибо


Для какой конфигурации?

----------


## iLexy

> Возможно такая подойдет
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tj3M/FawoafZ4W


Спасибо, но к сожаление не подошло (((
Как и у штатной в БП обработке "Поиск и удаление дублей" невозможно выбрать "ПланВидовХарактеристик.Ка  тегорииНовостей" или "Категории новостей" - нет такого объекта в списке доступных

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022)

----------


## miomid

> Для какой конфигурации?


Бухгалтерия гос. учреждения ред 1.0.

----------


## Алёныч

Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку раздел 1 Мониторинг зарплаты по Пр-366 для ЗБУ 1.0

https://infostart.ru/public/1413926/

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем! Ребят, подскажите, пожалуйста. Перенес номенклатуру и цены из УТ 10.3 в Розницу 2.3 этой обработкой - Перенос данных УТ 10.3 - РТ 2.2. Оприходования провел. На Основании - сделал Установку Цен. Цены Номенклатуры вижу. Но при выборе Товара в Чек
цены нету. Совсем глина в башке засохла..((

----------


## Masik777

Вроде как нашел и прочитал - Администрирование - настройка пользователей и прав - (Персональные настройки пользователей) - Дополнительные права пользователей - (Управление доступностью форм) - Доступность колонки "Цена".)) Буду пробовать

----------


## rvvlad

Помогите, очень нужно.
https://infostart.ru/public/1000836/

----------


## rvvlad

Помогите, очень нужно. Спасибо!
https://infostart.ru/public/1000836/

----------


## миша148

Люди добрые, люди злые помогите скачать "Удаление документов за определенный период"  https://infostart.ru/public/831039/ или любой другой аналог для очистки базы за период для бух 3.0
Спасибо огромное

----------


## миша148

Люди добрые, люди злые помогите скачать "Удаление документов за определенный период"  https://infostart.ru/public/831039/ или любой другой аналог для очистки базы за период для бух 3.0
Спасибо огромное

----------


## ikalichkin

> Люди добрые, люди злые помогите скачать "Удаление документов за определенный период"  https://infostart.ru/public/831039/ или любой другой аналог для очистки базы за период для бух 3.0
> Спасибо огромное


Для этого подойдёт типовая "Групповая обработка объектов", но могу предложить ещё и https://infostart.ru/public/696618/

Немного модифицировал её (добавил период): *696618_мод.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), levachok (03.04.2021), Masik777 (05.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (05.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (08.04.2021), ZapMos (09.04.2021)

----------


## Zema49

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если имеется https://infostart.ru/public/844728/, либо https://infostart.ru/public/1371930/

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если имеется https://infostart.ru/public/844728/, либо https://infostart.ru/public/1371930/


старенькая
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9S9EKRb3cX2w_w

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), JeHer (06.04.2021), kozavva (07.04.2021), levachok (04.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (05.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), ZapMos (09.04.2021), Zema49 (04.04.2021)

----------


## Zema49

> старенькая
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9S9EKRb3cX2w_w


Спасибо, но почему-то выдает ошибку.

----------


## Zema49

> старенькая
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9S9EKRb3cX2w_w


Спасибо, но почему-то выдает ошибку.

----------


## ZealotUa

Приветствую.
Поделитесь https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1225214
"Выгрузка в dt на сервере 1С по расписанию с завершением соединений и подключением к консоли сервера через com" 
или аналогом, спасибо.

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста - Перезапись номенклатуры с прогресс-баром, обновление данных на форме https://infostart.ru/public/1131613/

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста - Перезапись номенклатуры с прогресс-баром, обновление данных на форме https://infostart.ru/public/1131613/

----------


## goresleeps

доброго времени суток. я уже спрашивал, как тут научиться самому находить и скачивать нужные обработки, вместо этого мне просто залили их :)
но снова мне нужна пачка обработок и я опять не понимаю, как их тут быстро найти и скачать(
помогите плиз......

085144	URL	 Анализ заказов для УПП, УТ, КА	
094651	URL	 Анализ заказов	
114556	URL	 Универсальная обработка загрузки и выгрузки ЗАКАЗОВ И СЧЕТОВ (v8, v7)	
123656	URL	 Заполнение табличной части "Установки точки заказа"	
144007	URL	 Рабочее место для заказа товаров с учетом аналогов	
169093	URL	 Создание заказов поставщику (для УТ 11)	
197887	URL	Розница 2.0 - 2.2: Заказ поставщику по минимальным остаткам
021065	URL	 Отчеты по продажам и закупкам с ценами
085144	URL	 Анализ заказов для УПП, УТ, КА
087359	URL	 Остатки, дата последней закупки и продажи
094651	URL	 Анализ заказов
095367	URL	 Отчет по закупкам
114556	URL	 Универсальная обработка загрузки и выгрузки ЗАКАЗОВ И СЧЕТОВ (v8, v7)
123656	URL	 Заполнение табличной части "Установки точки заказа"
144007	URL	 Рабочее место для заказа товаров с учетом аналогов
149717	URL	 Закупка товара
169093	URL	 Создание заказов поставщику (для УТ 11)
183741	URL	 Помощник менеджера по закупкам
197887	URL	Розница 2.0 - 2.2: Заказ поставщику по минимальным остаткам

----------


## zhlobo

https://infostart.ru/public/1285077/
Помогите очень нужно или что-то в таком роде, интересует интеграция 1С и Viber

----------


## zhlobo

https://infostart.ru/public/1285077/
Помогите очень нужно или что-то в таком роде, интересует интеграция 1С и Viber

----------


## Anthon

Срок хранения закончился, выложите еще раз, пожалуйста!

----------


## aleksandrx100

Добрый день, удалось найти?

----------


## sasha-asn

Доброго времени суток! Товарищи, очень прошу помочь скачать эту печатную форму для ЗУП
https://infostart.ru/public/1185243/

----------


## sasha-asn

Доброго времени суток! Товарищи, очень прошу помочь скачать эту печатную форму для ЗУП
https://infostart.ru/public/1185243/

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Доброго времени суток! Товарищи, очень прошу помочь скачать эту печатную форму для ЗУП
> https://infostart.ru/public/1185243/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ix6KHTDREyRDIw

----------

Ankiss (12.04.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), bentim (09.04.2021), Dmss83 (07.04.2021), JeHer (08.04.2021), Kaniman (06.04.2021), levachok (06.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), sasha-asn (06.04.2021), tak_tak777 (08.04.2021), YANEINDEZID (10.04.2021), ZapMos (09.04.2021), АлексБор (07.04.2021)

----------


## mpss09

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....E%D0%B2/page12

----------


## mpss09

> нужны последние справочники (банки и бюджетная классификация) заранее спасибо


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....E%D0%B2/page12

----------

levachok (06.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (08.04.2021)

----------


## sasha-asn

боже мой! Спасибо вам! дай бог вам здоровья!

----------

mpss09 (06.04.2021)

----------


## ttt_misha

Система учета рабочего времени (1.2.2.10) - обновление с 1.1.1.7
у кого есть? Заранее спасибо

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/632743/

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://infostart.ru/public/1285077/
> Помогите очень нужно или что-то в таком роде, интересует интеграция 1С и Viber


*1285077.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), GT_Racing (08.04.2021), kosmos_live (08.04.2021), levachok (08.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), popenko (07.04.2021), sewell (08.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (08.04.2021)

----------


## aro

А вот и новинки форума. Все для УТ 11: 1. https://infostart.ru/public/938695/ 938695-Истори_Изменени_ЦенЗакупки  _(УТ_11.4.6)_v2.erf
2. https://infostart.ru/public/1412914/ PUBID_1412914-Валова_ПрибыльБезЗакрыти_М  ес_ца.erf(9.25 KB)

----------

alxarz1 (08.04.2021), ikalichkin (08.04.2021), kasim.gsv (13.07.2022), Lantra (08.04.2021), levachok (08.04.2021), MichaelIII (14.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), seaeagle (08.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), ZapMos (09.04.2021)

----------


## aro

А вот и новинки форума. Все для УТ 11: 1. https://infostart.ru/public/938695/ 938695-Истори_Изменени_ЦенЗакупки  _(УТ_11.4.6)_v2.erf
2. https://infostart.ru/public/1412914/ PUBID_1412914-Валова_ПрибыльБезЗакрыти_М  ес_ца.erf

----------

alxarz1 (08.04.2021), arza (08.04.2021), Fltr (08.04.2021), kasim.gsv (13.07.2022), lekhaplaton (08.04.2021), levachok (08.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), seaeagle (08.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021)

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать новую форму алкогольной декларации https://infostart.ru/public/157454/ 
Нужна для 1С 8 ВЦ СофтБаланс: "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином 1.2" ЛАЙТ/УНО/СЕТЬ/ПРОФ 
1С 8 Розница 2 (7, 8 формы) и 1С 8 Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 ПРОФ. Если есть у кого буду очень благодарен. Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать новую форму алкогольной декларации https://infostart.ru/public/157454/ 
Нужна для 1С 8 ВЦ СофтБаланс: "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином 1.2" ЛАЙТ/УНО/СЕТЬ/ПРОФ 
1С 8 Розница 2 (7, 8 формы) и 1С 8 Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 ПРОФ. Если есть у кого буду очень благодарен. Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## lexushka

> А вот и новинки форума. Все для УТ 11: 1. https://infostart.ru/public/938695/ PUBID_938695-Истори_Изменени_ЦенЗакупки _(УТ_11.4.6)_v2_вЂ”_копи_.erf
Cсылка не работает

----------


## Lordraha

обновите ссылку, пожалуйста

----------


## alxarz1

> Истори_Изменени_ЦенЗакупки  _(УТ_11.4.6)_v2_вЂ”_копи_.erf


первого файла уже нет почему то

----------


## alxarz1

> Истори_Изменени_ЦенЗакупки  _(УТ_11.4.6)_v2_вЂ”_копи_.erf


первого файла уже нет почему то

----------


## aro

Попробуйте так. Файл на месте, сейчас проверил http://2bay.org/?3e521d94973fd34959e...000532e2f4687a

----------

abc1970 (08.04.2021), levachok (10.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), seaeagle (08.04.2021), ZapMos (09.04.2021)

----------


## aro

https://infostart.ru/public/938695/
938695-Истори_Изменени_ЦенЗакупки  _(УТ_11.4.6)_v2.erf

----------

666Rebel666 (08.04.2021), abc1970 (08.04.2021), lekhaplaton (09.04.2021), levachok (10.04.2021), orloffnik (21.08.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), YANEINDEZID (10.04.2021), ZapMos (09.04.2021)

----------


## prival

напоминаем всем. время идёт. сдача деклараций по пиву до 20.04.2021. изменился механизм формирования деклараций. теперь есть форма 7 (крепкий алкоголь) и 8 (пиво), поэтому вот новая обработка
декларация новая 2021

----------

art31 (09.04.2021), Bizlen (13.04.2021), Faust86 (30.12.2021), JeHer (23.04.2021), levachok (10.04.2021), Lucky Patcher (08.04.2021), Masik777 (08.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), SeregaVD (09.04.2021), Veta K (13.04.2021), АлексБор (15.04.2021)

----------


## shiwa

Обработка загружает из почты с указанной периодичностью и глубиной выборки в прошлое вложения с отчетом эквайера. 
Тестировалась на конфигурации «Комплексная автоматизация 2.4.13
Загрузка возможна из XML формата отчета банка эквайера по операциям эквайринга и из файла XLSX. Загрузка из экселя производится через табличный документ. В обработке реализована загрузка отчетов в формате XLSX используемом ПАО СКБ Приморья «Примсоцбанк».

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AL2ZDPe525MXmQ

----------

JeHer (23.04.2021), levachok (10.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), vulli (06.01.2023), ZapMos (09.04.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> напоминаем всем. время идёт. сдача деклараций по пиву до 20.04.2021. изменился механизм формирования деклараций. теперь есть форма 7 (крепкий алкоголь) и 8 (пиво), поэтому вот новая обработка
> декларация новая 2021


Для каких конфигураций и релизов подходит?

----------


## CzaRus

Добрый день. Поделитесь, если у кого то есть 
https://infostart.ru/public/720221/
https://infostart.ru/public/686694/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Maxibon21

Добрый день.

Может, есть у кого отчёт бюджета движения денежных средств.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

https://infostart.ru/public/299039/

----------


## prival

> Для каких конфигураций и релизов подходит?


для розницы, для 2.2... 2.3...

----------


## ttt_misha

https://infostart.ru/public/516941/
не указал ссылку, может поэтому никто не ответил?
Нужно обновление
Система учета рабочего времени (1.2.2.10) - обновление с 1.1.1.7

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Поделитесь, если у кого то есть 
> https://infostart.ru/public/686694/


Есть только последняя, старенькая: *686694.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), CzaRus (08.04.2021), levachok (10.04.2021), MichaelIII (14.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), ZapMos (09.04.2021)

----------


## CzaRus

Спасибо за помощь! 
Еще вопрос к форумчанам, может у кого то есть отчет для розницы 2 по неликвидам и залежавшемуся товару? 
Наподобие
https://infostart.ru/public/1309968/
https://infostart.ru/public/925361/
https://infostart.ru/public/1365167/

----------

pony95 (09.04.2021)

----------


## aro

Уважаемые. Очень нужно правила обмена между УТ 11.4 и БП 3.0 поделитесь, если у кого есть. Спасибо

----------


## aro

Сборник из 3 отчетов для УТ 11.4 
https://infostart.ru/public/962515/
962515_Валова__прибыль_с_разби  нием_выручки_по_формам_опл  т_СбоникИз3Отчетов.rar

----------

abc1970 (09.04.2021), levachok (10.04.2021), MichaelIII (14.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), ZapMos (09.04.2021)

----------


## aro

Сборник из 3 отчетов для УТ 11.4 
https://infostart.ru/public/962515/
962515_Валова__прибыль_с_разби  нием_выручки_по_формам_опл  т_СбоникИз3Отчетов.rar

----------

lekhaplaton (09.04.2021), Mikmineev (22.06.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), vulli (06.01.2023), Катарина82 (11.04.2021)

----------


## aro

https://infostart.ru/public/1144124/
Помогите скачать, закончились мани. Плиззз
Блин загрузок 184 - неужели ни у кого нет, чтоб поделится???

----------


## aro

https://infostart.ru/public/1144124/
Помогите скачать, закончились мани. Плиззз
Блин загрузок 184 - неужели ни у кого нет, чтоб поделится???

----------


## ttt_misha

и я бы хотел эти обработки...
если найдете, то бросьте мне
я пока нашел только на УТ, которая корявенько работает на Рознице
Могу поделиться

----------


## ttt_misha

QUOTE=CzaRus;627137]Спасибо за помощь! 
Еще вопрос к форумчанам, может у кого то есть отчет для розницы 2 по неликвидам и залежавшемуся товару? 
Наподобие
https://infostart.ru/public/1309968/
https://infostart.ru/public/925361/
https://infostart.ru/public/1365167/[/QUOTE]

и я бы хотел эти обработки...
если найдете, то бросьте мне
я пока нашел только на УТ, которая корявенько работает на Рознице
Могу поделиться

----------


## aro

> QUOTE=CzaRus;627137]Спасибо за помощь! 
> Еще вопрос к форумчанам, может у кого то есть отчет для розницы 2 по неликвидам и залежавшемуся товару? 
> Наподобие
> https://infostart.ru/public/1309968/
> https://infostart.ru/public/925361/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1365167/


и я бы хотел эти обработки...
если найдете, то бросьте мне
я пока нашел только на УТ, которая корявенько работает на Рознице
Могу поделиться[/QUOTE]

Так поделись!

----------


## aro

> QUOTE=CzaRus;627137]Спасибо за помощь! 
> Еще вопрос к форумчанам, может у кого то есть отчет для розницы 2 по неликвидам и залежавшемуся товару? 
> Наподобие
> https://infostart.ru/public/1309968/
> https://infostart.ru/public/925361/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1365167/


и я бы хотел эти обработки...
если найдете, то бросьте мне
я пока нашел только на УТ, которая корявенько работает на Рознице
Могу поделиться[/QUOTE]

Так поделись!

----------


## ttt_misha

https://turb.cc/9s64wcbi5dmj.html
РаботаСНеликвидами_УТ11.epf

----------

aro (09.04.2021), Fltr (09.04.2021), Lan77 (24.04.2021), levachok (10.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), ZapMos (17.04.2021)

----------


## aro

> https://turb.cc/9s64wcbi5dmj.html
> РаботаСНеликвидами_УТ11.epf


Ничего не скачивается. Перезалейте или киньте на почту aro_93rus@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## aro

> https://turb.cc/9s64wcbi5dmj.html
> РаботаСНеликвидами_УТ11.epf


Ничего не скачивается. Перезалейте или киньте на почту aro_93rus@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## mixperez

Помогите пожалуйста скачать, думаю что есть у многих

Внешние печатные формы для Управления торговлей 11.4:
https://infostart.ru/public/1237356/

----------


## Kaniman

Добрый день!
Может есть у кого:
Анализ начислений: средняя зарплата по месяцам. ЗУП 3.1, ЗУП 3.1 КОРП
https://infostart.ru/public/930946/

----------


## pomestnik

Поделитесь плиз внешней формой 6-ндфл 2021 для зуп 2.5 КОРП

----------


## ttt_misha

может у кого-то есть такое или аналог для Розницы
https://infostart.ru/public/1026715/

----------


## jackishewazina

Добрый день! Может быть есть возможность скачать или у кого нибудь есть такая печатная форма https://infostart.ru/public/1200252/ - Дополнительное соглашение для документов "Кадровый перевод" и "Кадровый перевод списком" (ЗУП 3.1) Интересует Доп.соглашение на Кадровый перевод списком для ЗУП 3.1.

----------


## jackishewazina

Добрый день! Помогите скачать или у кого нибудь есть такая печатная форма https://infostart.ru/public/1200252/ - Дополнительное соглашение для документов "Кадровый перевод" и "Кадровый перевод списком" (ЗУП 3.1)

----------


## lenokv

Добрый день
Поделитесь кто может https://infostart.ru/public/157454/

----------


## lenokv

Добрый день, помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/157454/

----------


## Lucky Patcher

Есть аналог от другого разработчика
https://yadi.sk/d/L_nrXKEXYXPsxg
Если сильно надо что-то скачать за монеты, пишите ЛС, обмазгуем. То что продается за рубли сразу покупайте на сайте.

----------

lenokv (12.04.2021), levachok (12.04.2021), Masik777 (12.04.2021), tak_tak777 (19.04.2021), ZapMos (17.04.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать или у кого нибудь есть такая печатная форма https://infostart.ru/public/1200252/ - Дополнительное соглашение для документов "Кадровый перевод" и "Кадровый перевод списком" (ЗУП 3.1)


*1200252.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), Kaniman (12.04.2021), levachok (12.04.2021), pony95 (14.04.2021), progbuh (15.05.2021), tak_tak777 (19.04.2021), ZapMos (17.04.2021)

----------


## prival

> Есть аналог от другого разработчика
> https://yadi.sk/d/L_nrXKEXYXPsxg
> Если сильно надо что-то скачать за монеты, пишите ЛС, обмазгуем. То что продается за рубли сразу покупайте на сайте.


вот новая декларация 2021г исправленная
декларация по формам 7-8 розница 2.2-2.3

----------

1cSokon (15.04.2021), tak_tak777 (19.04.2021), АлексБор (15.04.2021)

----------


## prival

> Есть аналог от другого разработчика
> https://yadi.sk/d/L_nrXKEXYXPsxg
> Если сильно надо что-то скачать за монеты, пишите ЛС, обмазгуем. То что продается за рубли сразу покупайте на сайте.


вот новая декларация 2021г исправленная
декларация по формам 7-8 розница 2.2-2.3

----------

1cSokon (15.04.2021), GT_Racing (13.04.2021), levachok (13.04.2021), Lucky Patcher (12.04.2021), Masik777 (13.04.2021), mikagi (13.04.2021), Newdjeen (16.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (19.04.2021), Veta K (21.04.2021), vulli (05.01.2023)

----------


## jackishewazina

Добрый день! Может быть есть возможность скачать или у кого нибудь есть:
https://infostart.ru/public/1318302/ - Приказ о приеме Т-1 с надбавками и количеством ставок для ЗУП 3.1
https://infostart.ru/public/930946/ - Анализ начислений: средняя зарплата по месяцам. ЗУП 3.1, ЗУП 3.1 КОРП

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Добрый день! Может быть есть возможность скачать или у кого нибудь есть:
> https://infostart.ru/public/930946/ - Анализ начислений: средняя зарплата по месяцам. ЗУП 3.1, ЗУП 3.1 КОРП


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/eQmEw-nc0T_eag

----------

666Rebel666 (13.04.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), garipova (13.04.2021), jackishewazina (12.04.2021), Kaniman (12.04.2021), levachok (13.04.2021), Masik777 (13.04.2021), MichaelIII (14.04.2021), pony95 (14.04.2021), tak_tak777 (19.04.2021), ZapMos (17.04.2021), АлексБор (15.04.2021)

----------


## Коловорот

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать разработку https://infostart.ru/public/544768/

----------


## instik21

Помогите скачать транслятор SQL, пожалуйста.
https://infostart.ru/public/1175954/

----------


## al_kon

Добрый день. Интересует "Свод проводок. ЗГУ 3.1": https://infostart.ru/public/1004119/. Помогите, кто может.

----------


## Snegurka

добрый день. есть у кого обработка более менее свежая 
Обмен данными с ФГИС Меркурий (опт) от АлкоСофтТрейд на ут 10.3, наша 1.2.7.2 версия буду благодарен обработке хотя бы на пару годков новее 
на tigrex@bk.ru либо ссылкой

----------


## Snegurka

добрый день. есть у кого обработка более менее свежая 
Обмен данными с ФГИС Меркурий (опт) от АлкоСофтТрейд на ут 10.3, наша 1.2.7.2 версия буду благодарен обработке хотя бы на пару годков новее 
на tigrex@bk.ru либо ссылкой

----------


## Ungadied

Добрый день. Подскажите может у кого есть обработка - Счет на оплату с рекламой
https://1eska.ru/projects/publicatio...reklamoy-v-1s/

Поделитесь пожалуйста me.site@mail.ru

Заранее очень благодарен

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите скачать транслятор SQL, пожалуйста.
> https://infostart.ru/public/1175954/


Пожалуйста: *1175954.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), bekanteg (15.04.2021), gurskij (20.04.2021), Kaniman (15.04.2021), levachok (17.04.2021), Masik777 (16.04.2021), pony95 (14.04.2021), tak_tak777 (19.04.2021), vulli (05.01.2023), ZapMos (17.04.2021)

----------


## Master1575

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с ВПФ УПД для последних релизов БП 3.0. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## bekanteg

Доброго времени суток, форумчане! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/960262/  Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ru522464

Добрый день помогите скачать для УТ 11.4 https://infostart.ru/public/697817/

----------


## MichaelIII

> Добрый день помогите скачать для УТ 11.4 https://infostart.ru/public/697817/


https://dropmefiles.com/QbkvI

----------

aro (16.04.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), bboy2008 (16.04.2021), Bizlen (18.04.2021), daydream-07 (16.04.2021), JeHer (23.04.2021), levachok (17.04.2021), mikagi (16.04.2021), pony95 (16.04.2021), SLK01 (18.04.2021), vulli (05.01.2023), YANEINDEZID (22.04.2021), ZapMos (17.04.2021), АлексБор (20.04.2021)

----------


## aro

Выручите, плиз. Очень, очень надо правило обмена УТ 11.4 и БП 3.0 Желательно со справочниками и документами. Может есть у кого-нибудь или кто может скачать. По поиску смотрел их многие искали, но никто так и не выложил. Может кто может скачать и выложить. Будет очень актуально. 
https://infostart.ru/public/988006/
https://infostart.ru/public/1144124/
https://infostart.ru/public/1032455/

----------


## ru522464

Спасибо большое

----------


## Newdjeen

> вот новая декларация 2021г исправленная декларация по формам 7-8 розница 2.2-2.3[/URL]


а более новой нет? они ее уже два раза обновили

----------


## Masik777

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Jdu9s1RNVIA61g Сегодняшняя.

----------

666Rebel666 (16.04.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), levachok (17.04.2021), MichaelIII (22.04.2021), Newdjeen (17.04.2021), pony95 (17.04.2021), SLK01 (20.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (19.04.2021), Veta K (21.04.2021), YANEINDEZID (22.04.2021), ZapMos (17.04.2021), АлексБор (20.04.2021), Маруся18 (19.04.2021)

----------


## daydream-07

Здравствуйте! Может быть может кто поделится https://infostart.ru/public/1246674/

----------


## Pups2010

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой "Загрузка в 1С:Бухгалтерию 3.0 данных из ОФД о денежных поступлениях (чеках)" http://infostart.questa.ru/public/660101/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой "Загрузка в 1С:Бухгалтерию 3.0 данных из ОФД о денежных поступлениях (чеках)" http://infostart.questa.ru/public/660101/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rJ8OG5bR5-c78g

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), Bizlen (18.04.2021), daydream-07 (18.04.2021), JeHer (23.04.2021), Lantra (17.04.2021), levachok (17.04.2021), mikagi (18.04.2021), pony95 (17.04.2021), progbuh (15.05.2021), Pups2010 (17.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (19.04.2021), Veronika123 (29.04.2021), Veta K (21.04.2021), vulli (05.01.2023), ZapMos (17.04.2021), АлексБор (20.04.2021), Маруся18 (19.04.2021)

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день. Может у кого есть возможность поделиться https://infostart.ru/public/1421522/  и https://infostart.ru/public/1420313/

----------


## Leonardoooe

Добрый день. Может быть кто-нибудь может скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/364905/ или подобную "выгонялку пользователей" в клиент-серверной базе на обычных формах в 8.2/8.3 ?

----------


## Casper1180

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Jdu9s1RNVIA61g Сегодняшняя.



Это точно 7-8 ?

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Это точно 7-8 ?


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/djHT9ZdTyUqRuw - тут точно 7-8. Посмотрите, какая подойдет. сам еще не пробовал.

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), levachok (20.04.2021), pony95 (20.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), YANEINDEZID (22.04.2021)

----------


## Meest

Доброго времени суток.

Возможно у кого-то есть во такая обработка или может кто поможет скачать?
https://infostart.ru/public/202227/

----------


## oniks-ltd

Добрый день. Пожалуйста, можете поделиться: https://infostart.ru/public/1231820/

----------


## wer19812

Добрый день. Прошу помощи https://infostart.ru/public/562832/   "Встречный выпуск продукции УПП (автоматическое заполнение регистра)"

----------


## prival

> а более новой нет? они ее уже два раза обновили


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NnE...ew?usp=sharing

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), Kaniman (19.04.2021), levachok (20.04.2021), Lucky Patcher (20.04.2021), Newdjeen (20.04.2021), pony95 (19.04.2021), Svetlana_K (12.05.2021), tak_tak777 (23.04.2021), YANEINDEZID (22.04.2021), Маруся18 (04.05.2021)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, тут выкладывали такую обработку  но ссылки уже все умерли, выложите пожалуйста у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/199364/

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Добрый день, тут выкладывали такую обработку  но ссылки уже все умерли, выложите пожалуйста у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/199364/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/0N5tDLUkMtuqrQ

----------

Ankiss (21.04.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), chiffi78 (25.04.2021), gurskij (23.04.2021), JeHer (23.04.2021), levachok (20.04.2021), Masik777 (26.04.2021), mikagi (27.04.2021), perchi (20.04.2021), pony95 (20.04.2021), santa1 (20.04.2021), SLK01 (20.04.2021), tak_tak777 (23.04.2021), ZapMos (22.04.2021), АлексБор (22.04.2021)

----------


## kiboga

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1070912

----------


## kiboga

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1070912

----------


## perchi

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1084730/ "Средневзвешенная оценка остатков ТМЦ на складах. ERP" (можно на slov.net@mail.ru). Большое спасибо!

----------


## perchi

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1084730/ "Средневзвешенная оценка остатков ТМЦ на складах. ERP" (можно на slov.net@mail.ru). Большое спасибо!

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день. Прошу помощи https://infostart.ru/public/562832/   "Встречный выпуск продукции УПП (автоматическое заполнение регистра)"


https://dropmefiles.com/pr1l4

тестируйте

----------

Ankiss (21.04.2021), garipova (21.04.2021), ikalichkin (20.04.2021), levachok (20.04.2021), MichaelIII (22.04.2021), perchi (20.04.2021), pony95 (20.04.2021), tak_tak777 (23.04.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (22.04.2021), АлексБор (22.04.2021)

----------


## Arch74

Может есть у кого ?
https://infostart.ru/public/1098336/

----------


## Kapratoshka

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1151200/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Xoverd

Добрый день. Помогите скачать Прибыль от продаж в УТ и КА без закрытия месяца

https://infostart.ru/public/1060737/

----------


## Xoverd

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1060737/
 Прибыль от продаж в УТ и КА без закрытия месяца

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1060737/
>  Прибыль от продаж в УТ и КА без закрытия месяца


Не проверял: *1060737.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

Ankiss (21.04.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), bboy2008 (21.04.2021), levachok (23.04.2021), Masik777 (22.04.2021), mikagi (27.04.2021), pony95 (21.04.2021), SLK01 (21.04.2021), Sterva82 (04.08.2021), Svetlana_K (11.05.2021), tak_tak777 (23.04.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (22.04.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1151200/
> Заранее спасибо


Есть аналоги: *1151200_аналог.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), levachok (23.04.2021), mikagi (27.04.2021), pony95 (22.04.2021), Svetlana_K (14.05.2021), tak_tak777 (23.04.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (22.04.2021)

----------


## oneal13

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1285260/ пожалуйста!

----------


## oneal13

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1285260/ пожалуйста!

----------


## rootv

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/549204/
ltzybulskaya@yandex.ru
Низкий вам поклон!

----------


## BlackPeKPyT

Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1111373/
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Maxibon21

Помогите скачать помощник работы с идентификаторами объектов, пожалуйста.
https://infostart.ru/public/1183874/

----------


## MichaelIII

> Помогите скачать помощник работы с идентификаторами объектов, пожалуйста.
> https://infostart.ru/public/1183874/


https://dropmefiles.com/kO1mb

----------

4AuHuK (23.04.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), chiffi78 (25.04.2021), garipova (22.04.2021), gurskij (23.04.2021), JeHer (23.04.2021), Kaniman (22.04.2021), levachok (23.04.2021), Masik777 (04.05.2021), Maxibon21 (22.04.2021), mikagi (27.04.2021), pony95 (23.04.2021), savchenkodenis (27.04.2021), tak_tak777 (23.04.2021), Veronika123 (29.04.2021), ZapMos (26.04.2021), АлексБор (23.04.2021)

----------


## jackishewazina

Доброго времени суток! Товарищи, очень прошу помочь скачать эту печатную форму для ЗУП
https://infostart.ru/public/1318302/ - Приказ о приеме Т-1 с надбавками и количеством ставок для ЗУП 3.1

----------


## jackishewazina

Доброго времени суток! Товарищи, очень прошу помочь скачать эту печатную форму для ЗУП
https://infostart.ru/public/1318302/ - Приказ о приеме Т-1 с надбавками и количеством ставок для ЗУП 3.1

----------


## DimonArt

Добрый вечер. Помогите по возможности https://infostart.ru/public/1406055/.

----------


## guzai

Уважаемые друзья, может есть у кого-нибудь Перенос сотрудников из ЗУП 3.1 в УПП 1.3 https://infostart.ru/public/1025539/?
Поделитесь пожалуйста, а то я с КД не дружу. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать или может у кого есть: https://infostart.ru/public/712433/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MCComp

Здравствуйте! Может у кого есть следующая обработка для Розница 2.3: "Автоматическая загрузка остатков алкогольных марок по регистру 3 для всей алкогольной продукции (Розница 2)" https://infostart.ru/public/1362115/?. Заранее буду благодарен.

----------


## Edev

Добрый день. Помогите скачать старенькую обработку Заполнение реквизитов всех контрагентов по ИНН
https://infostart.ru/public/334608/
А может у кого завалялась. Заранее благодарю. edevpan@mail.ru

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать старенькую обработку Заполнение реквизитов всех контрагентов по ИНН
> https://infostart.ru/public/334608/
> А может у кого завалялась. Заранее благодарю. edevpan@mail.ru


Зачем она Вам, завтра посмотрю есть для БП3, в виде расширения работает на 150 баз и нет проблем лимит 50к в день заполнений по ИНН

----------


## bells

Добрый день!

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с 1С:ИТС внешнюю форму 22-ЖКХ (жилище) "Сведения о работе организаций, оказывающих услуги в сфере жилищно-коммунального хозяйства, в условиях реформы", утвержденная Приказом Росстата от 15.07.2020 № 383, с возможностью выгрузки электронного представления в XML-формате версии 12-03-2021.

----------


## bells

Добрый день!

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с 1С:ИТС внешнюю форму 22-ЖКХ (жилище) "Сведения о работе организаций, оказывающих услуги в сфере жилищно-коммунального хозяйства, в условиях реформы", утвержденная Приказом Росстата от 15.07.2020 № 383, с возможностью выгрузки электронного представления в XML-формате версии 12-03-2021.

----------


## bells

Добрый день!

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с 1С:ИТС внешнюю форму 22-ЖКХ (жилище) "Сведения о работе организаций, оказывающих услуги в сфере жилищно-коммунального хозяйства, в условиях реформы", утвержденная Приказом Росстата от 15.07.2020 № 383, с возможностью выгрузки электронного представления в XML-формате версии 12-03-2021.

----------


## natalia-pavlov

---------

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день!

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1176456/ (Последняя цена закупки с остатками номенклатуры (управляемые формы - УТ 11.4, КА 2.4, ERP 2.4)) и https://v8book.ru/public/1194638/ (Последняя цена закупки с остатками номенклатуры (обычные формы - УТ 10.3, УПП 1.3)).

----------


## Edev

> Зачем она Вам, завтра посмотрю есть для БП3, в виде расширения работает на 150 баз и нет проблем лимит 50к в день заполнений по ИНН


А у Вас есть это Расширение для 1С КА 2.4, видимо Вы имели ввиду Публикация № 447083 Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП3.0, ERP2.4, УТ11.4, КА2.4, Розница 2.2, Документооборот 2.1? Версию v2.7.cfe. Было бы здорово.

----------


## alex601

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://1snic.ru/public/1097676/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> А у Вас есть это Расширение для 1С КА 2.4, видимо Вы имели ввиду Публикация № 447083 Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП3.0, ERP2.4, УТ11.4, КА2.4, Розница 2.2, Документооборот 2.1? Версию v2.7.cfe. Было бы здорово.


Эту покупал себе, работает как часы на топ релизах. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/IIVFH4in1cr8jQ

----------

666Rebel666 (02.05.2021), bboy2008 (02.05.2021), bentim (03.05.2021), Edev (03.05.2021), galeena (07.05.2021), garipova (02.05.2021), groupd (03.05.2021), jackishewazina (04.05.2021), Kaniman (02.05.2021), Lantra (02.05.2021), levachok (03.05.2021), Masik777 (02.05.2021), mikagi (11.05.2021), pony95 (04.05.2021), rus-stam (07.05.2021), savchenkodenis (14.05.2021), Sinistermirk (03.05.2021), SLK01 (06.05.2021), Sterva82 (17.05.2021), Svetlana_K (11.05.2021), tak_tak777 (10.05.2021), Veronika123 (11.05.2021), YANEINDEZID (02.05.2021), ZapMos (07.05.2021), АлексБор (04.05.2021), Маруся18 (04.05.2021)

----------


## Edev

> Эту покупал себе, работает как часы на топ релизах. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/IIVFH4in1cr8jQ


Спасибо за расширение, за помощь.
Но у меня не работает, проверил на 1С БП 3.0.87. 22 и на 3.0.87.28, хотя ищу на 1С КА 2.4 или 1С ERP 2.4. Если у кого есть расширение для ERP (КА) версия 2.7 из Публикации № 447083 
https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/447...desc&ID=447083
поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо за расширение, за помощь.
> Но у меня не работает, проверил на 1С БП 3.0.87. 22 и на 3.0.87.28, хотя ищу на 1С КА 2.4 или 1С ERP 2.4. Если у кого есть расширение для ERP (КА) версия 2.7 из Публикации № 447083 
> https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/447...desc&ID=447083
> поделитесь пожалуйста.


Не может, быть.  
Чтобы начать работу: 

   1.Зарегистрируйтесь в сервисе https://dadata.ru/suggestions/#registration_popup
   2.Получите ключ API в https://dadata.ru/?next=/profile/&au...on_popup=#info появиться после подтверждения почты (Все бесплатно)
   3.Подключите расширение в 1С(Снимаем галки безопасности)
   4.Укажите ключ из п. 2 в настройках при первом нажатии на кнопку заполнения.

----------

Kaniman (03.05.2021), Svetlana_K (11.05.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Эту покупал себе, работает как часы на топ релизах. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/IIVFH4in1cr8jQ


Чтобы начать работу:

1.Зарегистрируйтесь в сервисе https://dadata.ru/suggestions/#registration_popup
2.Получите ключ API в https://dadata.ru/?next=/profile/&au...on_popup=#info появиться после подтверждения почты (Все бесплатно)
3.Подключите расширение в 1С(Снимаем галки безопасности)
4.Укажите ключ из п. 2 в настройках при первом нажатии на кнопку заполнения.

----------

inems (06.05.2021), Svetlana_K (11.05.2021), Veronika123 (11.05.2021)

----------


## nksk

Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/149404/#slide-to-products , есть у кого нибудь, плизззз

----------


## ikalichkin

> Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/149404/#slide-to-products , есть у кого нибудь, плизззз


Древние, для УФ: *149404.rar*, *зеркало*

Для ОФ: *149404_ОФ.zip*, *зеркало*

Документация: *149404_doc.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

abc1970 (10.06.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), garipova (07.05.2021), groupd (06.05.2021), Kaniman (05.05.2021), kiboga (05.05.2021), levachok (10.05.2021), Masik777 (05.05.2021), mikagi (11.05.2021), nksk (07.05.2021), nosdim (05.05.2021), pony95 (05.05.2021), rus-stam (07.05.2021), Sterva82 (17.05.2021), Svetlana_K (14.05.2021), tak_tak777 (10.05.2021), uliana2017 (10.05.2021), Veronika123 (11.05.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (07.05.2021), Алёныч (24.08.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> 
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1176456/ (Последняя цена закупки с остатками номенклатуры (управляемые формы - УТ 11.4, КА 2.4, ERP 2.4)) и https://v8book.ru/public/1194638/ (Последняя цена закупки с остатками номенклатуры (обычные формы - УТ 10.3, УПП 1.3)).


Только первое: *1176456.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

abc1970 (10.06.2021), baa1992 (05.05.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), groupd (06.05.2021), levachok (10.05.2021), mikagi (11.05.2021), pony95 (05.05.2021), pupsa (05.05.2021), rus-stam (07.05.2021), SLK01 (06.05.2021), Svetlana_K (11.05.2021), tak_tak777 (10.05.2021), Tyler_13 (22.06.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (07.05.2021)

----------


## borisusman

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать последнюю версию ,простые формы https://infostart.ru/public/1116416/

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста. скачать для 1С УПП https://infostart.ru/public/360578/  (Расчет потребности сырья и отчет по остаткам товаров на складе/цехе (для УПП)) и
https://infostart.ru/public/1050273/ (Расчет и планирование потребности сырья и полуфабрикатов для производства в УПП 1.3 по планам производства).

----------


## Serjos

Добрый день!
Может у кого-нибудь есть Дополнительная обработка для выставления счета на оплату из Реализации товара (Розница, редакция 2.3 (2.3.8.17))
Что-то на подобие  https://infostart.ru/public/1319114/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1427549/

----------


## AlexVII

здравствуйте,
форма МБ-2 Карточка учета малоценных и быстроизнашивающихся предметов для Бухгалтерия 8.3 есть у кого нибудь? заранее спасибо

----------


## Icipher

Здравствуйте. Ищу обработку для выгрузки УПД из БП 3.0 в XML для импорта в Диадок. Именно в Диадок, т.к. стандартные XML он не принимает.

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте. Ищу обработку для выгрузки УПД из БП 3.0 в XML для импорта в Диадок. Именно в Диадок, т.к. стандартные XML он не принимает.


Обсуждалось тут - http://1s.obrabotki.com/public/1279780/ В принципе, можете и сами сделать.

----------

pony95 (06.05.2021), tak_tak777 (10.05.2021)

----------


## progr21

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Данные для статистического отчета "Форма 1" за апрель 2021 г ЗУП «Сведения о распределении численности работников по размерам заработной платы» https://infostart.ru/public/1405571/. Заранее спасибо

----------


## galeena

Здравствуйте,
помогите ,пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/997060/
Программное добавление элементов на управляемую форму

----------


## nk251

Доброго времени суток, может есть у кого в закромах или скачать может
https://infostart.ru/public/324505/
Внешняя обработка заполнения установки цен номенклатуры по себестоимости с учетом дополнительных расходов для УТ 10.3 (FIFO)

----------


## nk251

дубль

----------


## Masik777

Всех с Великим Праздником Победы! Ребят, у кого есть нормальная обработка для выравнивания Партий и товаров? Может кто уже делал подобное. База на УТ 10.3 но очень ушатаная. А так нужно просто привести в порядок и свернуть весь 20 год,  и потом перетащить в новую все доки с 21 года. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, что у кого есть по данному вопросу.

----------


## Casper1180

Добрый день
Ни у кого не завалялась https://infostart.ru/public/1385356/ Свертка базы 1С:Розница 2 ?

----------


## itc761

Ребята всем добрый день.
Нужна обработка с "Инфостарт": https://infostart.ru/public/956419/
Помогите скачать. 
Может у кого есть.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужна обработка Перезаполнение табличных частей Отчета о розничных продажах. Розница 2.2/2.3
https://infostart.ru/public/663964/ или
https://infostart.ru/public/1099398/ или
http://tf21.ru/public/1163236/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужна обработка Ведомость по поступлениям. Розница 2.2

https://infostart.ru/public/622942/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## guzai

> Добрый день.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Данные для статистического отчета "Форма 1" за апрель 2021 г ЗУП «Сведения о распределении численности работников по размерам заработной платы» https://infostart.ru/public/1405571/. Заранее спасибо


Присоединяюсь!!!

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужна обработка Ведомость по поступлениям. Розница 2.2

https://infostart.ru/public/622942/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mixperez

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1014510/

Для версии 3.0.80

----------


## lazarsr

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/0N5tDLUkMtuqrQ


Добрый день! 
Можно повторить ссылку?

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Добрый день! 
> Можно повторить ссылку?


https://dropmefiles.com/DJOmB

----------

Kaniman (16.05.2021), lazarsr (14.05.2021), levachok (18.05.2021), pony95 (20.05.2021), Svetlana_K (14.05.2021), tak_tak777 (16.05.2021), АлексБор (14.05.2021)

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Ищу данный отчет
Отчет "Рентабельность продаж"
https://infostart.ru/public/1178376/
Спасибо

----------


## DenisVich

Возможен обмен и прочее

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1014510/
> 
> Для версии 3.0.80


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ru-PWccZrveC4g

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), ikalichkin (15.05.2021), JeHer (04.06.2021), lekhaplaton (17.05.2021), levachok (18.05.2021), mikagi (09.06.2021), pony95 (20.05.2021), progbuh (15.05.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (21.05.2021), АлексБор (17.05.2021)

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Немного для УТ_10.3. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Vta-wOwFt2eJiA
PUBID_840114-СогласованиеРегистровПарт  ийИТоваровНаСкладах
PUBID_1053172-ОприходованияТоваров_Запо  нитьОтрицательнымиОстатк  ми_ТоварыОрганизации_ТипЦ  н_УТ_10.3
PUBID_1216252-Закрытие периода. Может кому нужно.

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), bboy2008 (16.05.2021), borisusman (20.05.2021), JeHer (04.06.2021), Kaniman (16.05.2021), mikagi (09.06.2021), progbuh (17.05.2021), rus-stam (16.06.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), valanord (22.11.2021), Veronika123 (31.05.2021), ZapMos (21.05.2021)

----------


## Masik777

И еще для УТ_10.3. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ixVZ0jvusAab6g
УТ10_КорректировкаПартийПо  статкамТоваровНаСкладах_в  ер_2_1.erf
172024_Vosstanovlenie_partiy_po_dvijeniyam_registr  atorov.epf
PUBID_840114-СписаниеСуммПартийТоваров  НаСкладахБезКоличества.epf

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), Kaniman (16.05.2021), mikagi (09.06.2021), progbuh (17.05.2021), rus-stam (16.06.2021), Svetlana_K (18.05.2021), valanord (22.11.2021), ZapMos (21.05.2021)

----------


## Dissit

Добрый день. Помогите скачать обработку Создание договоров по шаблонам Word в 1C УТ 11.4, БП 3.0 с возможностью хранения в справочнике "Файлы"
https://softonit.ru/catalog/products/word1c/. Заранее спасибо

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1200915/

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день кто сможет  скачать https://infostart.ru/public/706733/

Отключение и подключение узла распределенной базы (РИБ)

----------


## aleksandrstep

Здравствуйте. нет ни кого https://infostart.ru/public/1060737/ Прибыль от продаж в УТ и КА без закрытия месяца , готов купить с дисконтом)

----------


## mixperez

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ru-PWccZrveC4g


Это старая обработка, которая есть тут в историях. 

Новая обработка https://disk.yandex.ru/d/HNa1YbyMfPvHew

----------

666Rebel666 (19.05.2021), Ankiss (14.06.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), ikalichkin (18.05.2021), inems (21.05.2021), JeHer (04.06.2021), Kaniman (18.05.2021), lera11 (28.05.2021), levachok (18.05.2021), Masik777 (19.05.2021), pony95 (20.05.2021), SLK01 (21.05.2021), Svetlana_K (18.05.2021), tak_tak777 (21.05.2021), valanord (22.11.2021), Veronika123 (31.05.2021), vikruchkoff (02.06.2021), ZapMos (21.05.2021), АлексБор (19.05.2021), Маруся18 (20.05.2021)

----------


## Rustle

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8awi/pDY5TdmPq


Господа, пожалуйста, перезалейте файл

----------


## Rustle

> Помогите найти чат для сотрудников
> https://infostart.ru/public/1083776/


Присоединяюсь

----------


## ikalichkin

> Господа, пожалуйста, перезалейте файл


*База знаний (вер. 1.3)*: https://infostart.ru/public/203534/

*203534.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), kiaceed (29.10.2021), levachok (19.05.2021), Masik777 (19.05.2021), mikagi (09.06.2021), pony95 (20.05.2021), progbuh (19.05.2021), rus-stam (16.06.2021), tak_tak777 (21.05.2021), ZapMos (21.05.2021)

----------


## shamanbys

Доброго времени суток, помогите скачать

https://infostart.ru/public/1251715/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток, помогите скачать
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1251715/


*1251715.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

abc1970 (10.06.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), dr.aziw (07.07.2021), ipdev (25.07.2021), Kaniman (20.05.2021), levachok (19.05.2021), Masik777 (19.05.2021), mikagi (09.06.2021), pony95 (20.05.2021), rus-stam (16.06.2021), shamanbys (19.05.2021), Svetlana_K (03.06.2021), tak_tak777 (21.05.2021), ZapMos (21.05.2021), Маруся18 (13.06.2021)

----------


## INuridinov95@

Добрый день. 
Помогите пж скачать https://infostart.ru/public/889654/

----------


## prival

> Здравствуйте. нет ни кого https://infostart.ru/public/1060737/ Прибыль от продаж в УТ и КА без закрытия месяца , готов купить с дисконтом)


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/DePOCI4oX3maLw

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), levachok (26.05.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (21.05.2021)

----------


## ViaIvan

Доброго времени суток, помогите скачать

https://infostart.ru/public/803064/

----------


## m0m0

Может у кого нибудь есть
https://infostart.ru/public/62282/
*Изменение чека для Розницы до 1.0.16*

----------


## JOker180180

Здравсвуйте,нужны 

https://infostart.ru/public/1358312/
https://infostart.ru/public/1362220/

можно  и на платной основе
Спасибо

----------


## mixon07

Здравствуйте! Возможно у кого-то есть обработка для загрузки номенклатуры и дополнительных реквизитов в УТ 11? Спасибо!

----------


## JOker180180

Здравсвуйте,нужны 

https://infostart.ru/public/1358312/
https://infostart.ru/public/1362220/

можно  и на платной основе
Спасибо

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Может у кого нибудь есть
> https://infostart.ru/public/62282/
> *Изменение чека для Розницы до 1.0.16*


https://dropmefiles.com/VOPOy

----------

666Rebel666 (26.05.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), levachok (26.05.2021), natik_82 (10.06.2021), pony95 (26.05.2021), tak_tak777 (31.05.2021), АлексБор (27.05.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Может у кого нибудь есть
> https://infostart.ru/public/62282/
> *Изменение чека для Розницы до 1.0.16*


62282.rar, зеркалоhttp://2bay.org/729ba4a00e831d388bdb...6b0c517d0a0fe7

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), levachok (26.05.2021), mixon07 (22.05.2021), pony95 (26.05.2021), Svetlana_K (03.06.2021), tak_tak777 (31.05.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (31.05.2021)

----------


## Petrooo

Доброго времени суток, форумчане!
Помогите скачать - https://infostart.ru/public/119169/ ("Сохранение чеков ККМ в файл xml"). 
В базе, закрепленной в 1-м сообщении ветки, этой обработки к сожалению нет

----------


## Shaldryn

Всем привет, парни, ни у кого случаем не завалялось?
https://infostart.ru/public/1231455/

----------


## visionip

Ни у кого часом не завалялась Быстрая печать этикеток
https://infostart.ru/public/1188440/

----------


## visionip

Ни у кого часом не завалялась Быстрая печать этикеток
https://infostart.ru/public/1188440/

----------


## Lelikus1978

Доброго всем времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/370849/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## 77LBZ77

Доброго времени суток, помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/94041/

----------


## 77LBZ77

Доброго времени суток, помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/94041/

----------


## yurasn

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/409127/

----------


## tamatama

Повторите пожалуйста, ссылка не активна https://disk.yandex.ru/d/IIVFH4in1cr8jQ

----------


## Casper1180

Добрый день, есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/908730/?detail=Y Расширение "Интерфейс Плюс"

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день всем!
Поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого есть)
https://infostart.ru/public/1425706/
Акт-отчет давальцу для 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2

----------


## artprog

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/DePOCI4oX3maLw


Перезалейте, если не затруднит. Спасибо.

----------

tak_tak777 (31.05.2021)

----------


## prival

> Перезалейте, если не затруднит. Спасибо.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Yl7tCznLxGhIeg
и эту посмотрите.... пИсал под разные конфигурации, не помню что под что...
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/8hEGnEGKPmy4Xw

----------

Ankiss (14.06.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), JeHer (04.06.2021), kozavva (01.06.2021), levachok (30.05.2021), mikagi (09.06.2021), natik_82 (10.06.2021), pony95 (31.05.2021), rus-stam (16.06.2021), Svetlana_K (03.06.2021), tak_tak777 (31.05.2021), ZapMos (31.05.2021), АлексБор (01.06.2021), Маруся18 (05.06.2021)

----------


## Lihach

Добрый вечер. Поделитесь, если у кого есть, или помогите, пожалуйста скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/1071580/
"Выгрузка остатков в Excel локально, либо на FTP ресурс регламентным (фоновым) заданием по расписанию. УТ 11.4, КА 2, ERP 2"
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Rus2011

> Добрый день
> Ни у кого не завалялась https://infostart.ru/public/1385356/ Свертка базы 1С:Розница 2 ?


она только три месяца в публикации
чем стандартная не подошла ?

----------


## tamatama

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста, кто скачал https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/447...desc&ID=447083 (Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП3.0, ERP2.4, УТ11.4, КА2.4, Розница 2.2, Документооборот 2.1)

----------


## Rus2011

> Всех с Великим Праздником Победы! Ребят, у кого есть нормальная обработка для выравнивания Партий и товаров? Может кто уже делал подобное. База на УТ 10.3 но очень ушатаная. А так нужно просто привести в порядок и свернуть весь 20 год,  и потом перетащить в новую все доки с 21 года. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, что у кого есть по данному вопросу.


только ручками
а доки хотите переносить для мозговой нагрузки ?
оставили базу для архива, а в новую внесли остатки и вперед :)

----------


## shamanbys

Доброго времени суток всем.Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1354632/

----------


## Ramza

Добрый день, Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой, если вдруг кто то может https://infostart.ru/public/568088/
Буду бесконечно благодарен!

----------


## Masik777

> только ручками
> а доки хотите переносить для мозговой нагрузки ?
> оставили базу для архива, а в новую внесли остатки и вперед :)


Спасибо! Да, именно так и сделал. Потом Инвентаризация и дальше - ручками. ))

----------

Rus2011 (01.06.2021), Svetlana_K (03.06.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста, кто скачал https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/447...desc&ID=447083 (Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП3.0, ERP2.4, УТ11.4, КА2.4, Розница 2.2, Документооборот 2.1)


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/BPvdEH721cmqQQ

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), levachok (03.06.2021), mikagi (09.06.2021), natik_82 (10.06.2021), pony95 (07.06.2021), shamanbys (02.06.2021), SLK01 (07.06.2021), Svetlana_K (03.06.2021), tak_tak777 (05.07.2021), ZapMos (01.06.2021), АлексБор (02.06.2021), Маруся18 (05.06.2021)

----------


## tamatama

Спасибо, добрый человек)

----------


## Frostmaind

Хелп плиз https://infostart.ru/public/416562/

----------


## _kr0t_

Добрый день! Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/274037/
БП 3.0 Заполнение документа "Требование-накладная" остатками ТМЦ на выбранном складе
Спасибо!

----------


## _kr0t_

Добрый день! Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/274037/
БП 3.0 Заполнение документа "Требование-накладная" остатками ТМЦ на выбранном складе
Спасибо!

----------


## Rus2011

> Добрый день! Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/274037/
> БП 3.0 Заполнение документа "Требование-накладная" остатками ТМЦ на выбранном складе
> Спасибо!


Заполнение Требование-накладная с остатками ТМЦ под БП 3.0.65

обычно бухгалтерия обновляется и в новых версиях он может и не работать

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/274037/
> БП 3.0 Заполнение документа "Требование-накладная" остатками ТМЦ на выбранном складе
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZbGt/jFRH8YfCP

----------

666Rebel666 (03.06.2021), bacemo (01.08.2022), kozavva (05.06.2021), levachok (03.06.2021), Masik777 (03.06.2021), mikagi (09.06.2021), natik_82 (10.06.2021), pony95 (07.06.2021), SLK01 (07.06.2021), Svetlana_K (03.06.2021), tak_tak777 (05.07.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (05.06.2021), _kr0t_ (02.06.2021), АлексБор (03.06.2021), Маруся18 (13.06.2021)

----------


## shamanbys

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/204198
Пожалуйста пришлите на почту mag186m@yandex.ru у кого есть бонусная подсистема для обычных форм УТ 10.3 !!!Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Natalu

Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1345741/
Свертка БП 3.0

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1345741/
> Свертка БП 3.0


Увы, такой нет, но остался вопрос:
В комплекте типовой есть встроенная обработка *СверткаИнформационнойБазы*, минус которой - остатки формируются на начало года, ну а если иначе - то ЗАЧЕМ???

----------


## RSP

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста,  с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1185243/

----------


## Rus2011

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZbGt/jFRH8YfCP


поделитесь, какая ошибка была :)  у вас
http://forum.infostart.ru/forum9/top...message1587068
это у других .

----------


## MichaelIII

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста,  с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1185243/


https://dropmefiles.com/ZF2sQ

----------

bacemo (01.08.2022), inems (07.06.2021), levachok (07.06.2021), Marita (16.06.2021), Masik777 (08.06.2021), natik_82 (10.06.2021), pony95 (07.06.2021), rnf70 (22.09.2021), Svetlana_K (08.06.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (10.06.2021), АлексБор (10.06.2021), Катарина82 (09.06.2021), Маруся18 (13.06.2021)

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать отчет https://infostart.ru/public/705324/

----------


## jackishewazina

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать одну из этих обработок
Договор подряда. ЗУП 3.1 - http://infostart.questa.ru/public/1439459/
https://infostart.ru/public/1351304/

----------


## vook666

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/334591/    Печать гарантийного талона с возможностью настройки формы, если можно скинуть на почту s.w.d.666@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/334591/    Печать гарантийного талона с возможностью настройки формы, если можно скинуть на почту s.w.d.666@mail.ru


*334591.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (10.06.2021), asusteh (11.06.2021), bacemo (31.07.2022), borisusman (11.06.2021), levachok (11.06.2021), natik_82 (10.06.2021), pony95 (11.06.2021), rus-stam (16.06.2021), tak_tak777 (05.07.2021), ZapMos (10.06.2021)

----------


## robin84

Помогите пожалуйста с внешней обработкой или расширением по формированию договоров(соглашений) для Управление Торговлей 11.4 - не могу найти.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужна ВПФ заказ- наряд для УТ 10
https://infostart.ru/public/325397/ или аналогичную для УТ 10
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужна ВПФ заказ- наряд для УТ 10
https://infostart.ru/public/325397/ или аналогичную для УТ 10
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## abc1970

Здравствуйте! Можно повторить? https://infostart.ru/public/1060737/ Прибыль от продаж в УТ и КА без закрытия месяца

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Можно повторить? https://infostart.ru/public/1060737/ Прибыль от продаж в УТ и КА без закрытия месяца


Можно: *1060737.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

abc1970 (15.06.2021), alexandr_ll (11.06.2021), Ankiss (14.06.2021), bacemo (31.07.2022), Gorinich_zloy (23.11.2021), Katerina_777 (28.06.2021), levachok (11.06.2021), Masik777 (13.06.2021), mikagi (17.06.2021), pony95 (11.06.2021), rus-stam (16.06.2021), tak_tak777 (05.07.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (18.06.2021), Елена С.А. (02.07.2021), Маруся18 (17.06.2021)

----------


## testtestqqq

Добрый день. Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
https://infostart.ru/public/1299501/
Предварительный просмотр PDF с помощью PDF.js на WebKit
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## vovaii

Люди добрые помогите! уже выкладывали обработку https://infostart.ru/public/724586 ссылка нерабочая

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Люди добрые помогите! уже выкладывали обработку https://infostart.ru/public/724586 ссылка нерабочая


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/wz_OqXg0ncz-jQ вот ловите. 
Не забудьте
Чтобы начать работу: 

    1.Зарегистируйтесь в сервисе https://dadata.ru/suggestions/#registration_popup]
    2.Получите ключ API в https://dadata.ru/?next=/profile/&au...on_popup=#info
    3.Подключите расширение в 1С
    4.Укажите ключ из п. 2 в настройках при первом нажатии на кнопку заполнения.

----------

alxarz1 (29.06.2021), daydream-07 (01.07.2021), inems (18.06.2021), levachok (15.06.2021), mikagi (17.06.2021), pony95 (15.06.2021), tak_tak777 (05.07.2021), vovaii (21.06.2021), ZapMos (18.06.2021), Маруся18 (17.06.2021)

----------


## Blackmen2002

> Спасили прям.
> Благодарю!!!!


Продублируйте плз ссылки, ни одна не работает

----------


## dewastator

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1222312/

----------


## MCComp

Здравствуйте! Помогите, срочно нужна обработка: https://infostart.ru/public/804270/ (Обход ошибки контроля остатков в Бухгалтерии 3.0.58...3.0.59.56 ПРОФ). Спасибо заранее!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Есть у кого данная обработка? https://infostart.ru/public/549990/


Есть, но древняя: *549990.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (30.07.2022), Bizlen (15.10.2021), levachok (17.06.2021), mikagi (17.06.2021), pony95 (22.06.2021), SLK01 (19.06.2021), tak_tak777 (05.07.2021), ZapMos (18.06.2021)

----------


## karasino

Здравствуйте Боги! Помогите скачать ВПФ  https://infostart.ru/public/1454591/

----------


## KosAlex

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1285260/

----------


## Demon75

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/831538/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## mixperez

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1452853/

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## filh

Может есть уже у кого то, поделитесь? https://infostart.ru/public/1460472/ 
Внешняя печатная форма УПД для УПП № 534 от 02.04.2021

----------


## Evangelina

Может есть уже у кого то, поделитесь? https://infostart.ru/public/1461552/
Внешние печатные формыСчет-Фактура и УПД в ред. пост. 534 для БП3, БП2, УТ10.3, УТ11.1, УТ11.4, КА1, КА2

----------


## Evangelina

Может есть уже у кого то, поделитесь? https://infostart.ru/public/1461552/
Внешние печатные формыСчет-Фактура и УПД в ред. пост. 534 для БП3, БП2, УТ10.3, УТ11.1, УТ11.4, КА1, КА2

----------


## lazarsr

Форумчане, добрый день, есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/311011/ . Поделитесь.

----------


## BayJay

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1461670/

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## visionip

Мож у кого завалялась таакая вещь как План продавца для 1С:Розница
https://infostart.ru/public/1251041/. Спасибо.

----------


## filh

> Может есть уже у кого то, поделитесь? https://infostart.ru/public/1460472/ 
> Внешняя печатная форма УПД для УПП № 534 от 02.04.2021


cloud.mail.ru

----------

alsbrix (04.07.2021), Ankiss (30.06.2021), bboy2008 (24.06.2021), Bizlen (15.10.2021), Evangelina (29.06.2021), Extremhelp (11.07.2021), ikalichkin (24.06.2021), inems (24.06.2021), Kirovez (01.07.2021), kulik2009 (30.06.2021), levachok (25.06.2021), MichaelIII (01.07.2021), mikagi (29.06.2021), valanord (06.07.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (26.06.2021), АлексБор (29.06.2021), Алёныч (08.08.2021)

----------


## dvdimka

Доброго времени суток! Не поделится кто-нибудь обработкой выгрузки данных из Паруса в 1с https://infostart.ru/public/270959/ или подобной?

----------


## Georgev

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите внешнюю обработку для подсчета кол-ва документов по видам в 1С УНФ?!

----------


## SandersDin

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/684346/ "Скидка на количество для Розницы 2.2 (актуальная версия от 4 марта 2020 года)"

Уже неактуально! Помогли. Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Бесплатно может любой скачать для 1с 7.7 https://infostart.ru/public/1465261/

----------

trunk777 (28.06.2021)

----------


## eesyb

Доброго времени суток! Помогите скачать обработку "Установка скидки в чеке (Документ "Розничная продажа") для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0 (3.0.59.45)" (№ 882419) или что-то подобное.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## prival

> Может есть уже у кого то, поделитесь? https://infostart.ru/public/1461552/
> Внешние печатные формыСчет-Фактура и УПД в ред. пост. 534 для БП3, БП2, УТ10.3, УТ11.1, УТ11.4, КА1, КА2


вот новые формы и даже, для непримеримых, семёрошныя!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CbT...ew?usp=sharing

----------

*13* (05.07.2021), 4AuHuK (28.06.2021), agent117 (30.06.2021), akmid (29.06.2021), alarrus (01.07.2021), Alex021975 (08.07.2021), Alex_Frost (07.07.2021), alsbrix (04.07.2021), alxarz1 (29.06.2021), Ankiss (30.06.2021), AnSokol.123 (30.06.2021), apiary (29.06.2021), asmis (30.06.2021), asn70 (30.06.2021), ASSuk (29.06.2021), baksan (09.07.2021), bboy2008 (29.06.2021), bentim (29.06.2021), BigCat (01.07.2021), Bizlen (15.10.2021), borisusman (30.06.2021), bormix96 (02.07.2021), Burocrat (06.07.2021), Buxter (30.06.2021), Chikky (29.06.2021), Cronkcrok (01.07.2021), D4445 (01.07.2021), Den83 (25.09.2021), derb03 (29.06.2021), ditob (29.06.2021), elmodrill (30.06.2021), Evangelina (29.06.2021), evgeniy583 (07.07.2021), ExS42 (05.07.2021), Extremhelp (11.07.2021), fisher91 (22.07.2021), foxsandy (01.07.2021), fragmail (30.06.2021), garipova (30.06.2021), giroh (05.07.2021), glonas (30.06.2021), Gorinich_zloy (23.11.2021), greef (09.07.2021), Holeing (04.09.2021), houpl (30.06.2021), ikalichkin (28.06.2021), ikstlan (10.12.2021), Ivan7273 (01.07.2021), I_Alex_1 (01.07.2021), kaen_vlz (30.06.2021), kaizerforever (05.07.2021), katavyjob (20.09.2021), Katerina_777 (30.06.2021), Kirovez (01.07.2021), kompeg (02.07.2021), Kuzya_78 (29.06.2021), Lantra (29.06.2021), levachok (29.06.2021), maklyak (09.07.2021), Masik777 (29.06.2021), Master1575 (30.06.2021), mercury3 (29.06.2021), Merzz (29.06.2021), Miaso (26.08.2021), MichaelIII (01.07.2021), mikagi (29.06.2021), NadoBlin (30.06.2021), Nameless41 (17.08.2021), Odnuha (30.06.2021), oneal13 (30.06.2021), opexa (06.07.2021), p.golovenkin (06.07.2021), papadavis (06.07.2021), pony95 (01.07.2021), pto930 (01.07.2021), Rad777 (29.06.2021), RNikS (12.07.2021), ronval (01.07.2021), samgluck88 (01.07.2021), scifaj (07.07.2021), Semper (08.03.2022), shutrach (03.08.2021), SLK01 (30.06.2021), sponchebob22 (07.07.2021), stenson (07.07.2021), sys-78 (06.07.2021), tak_tak777 (05.07.2021), tania_123 (30.06.2021), temishbek (30.08.2021), tetyamotya (19.07.2021), TIAMAT_L (02.07.2021), trium2 (01.07.2021), troshin71 (01.07.2021), trunk777 (29.06.2021), valanord (06.07.2021), venerakivi (06.07.2021), vitalikmv (09.07.2021), vitosvodila (06.07.2021), Vlad_KV1 (30.06.2021), vov31@mail.ru (29.06.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), VYU (26.10.2021), WWWolfhounD (05.07.2021), xaoc25 (08.09.2021), yacilopp (02.07.2021), ZapMos (29.06.2021), Zloisasha (30.06.2021), zzz123zzz777 (29.06.2021), Алексей626 (26.09.2021), витиг (06.07.2021), Елена С.А. (02.07.2021), Елка22 (30.06.2021), Красный (10.09.2021), Маруся18 (04.07.2021), НикоМ (10.07.2021), Ромм (05.07.2021), Создание Тьмы (29.06.2021), Таня1973 (09.07.2021)

----------


## sd001034

Здравствуйте. есть у кого нибудь новый УКД (универсальный корректировачный документ) для УТ 11?

----------


## pirat163

Всем добрый день, а че халява кончилась? архив пустой

----------


## prival

> Всем добрый день, а че халява кончилась? архив пустой


с таким ником.... не мудрено)))))

----------


## pirat163

Откройте лавочку обратно)

----------


## pirat163

Откройте лавочку обратно

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> вот новые формы и даже, для непримеримых, семёрошныя!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CbT...ew?usp=sharing


У кого Вы скачали новые формы 7-ки УПД там не соответствуют изменениям. А моя соответствует( https://infostart.ru/public/1465261/ ), поэтому прошу заменить на неё. Спасибо

----------

Gorinich_zloy (23.11.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У кого Вы скачали новые формы 7-ки УПД там не соответствуют изменениям. А моя соответствует( https://infostart.ru/public/1465261/ ), поэтому прошу заменить на неё. Спасибо


Для непрослеживаемого товара не выводятся на печать колонки 12-13
https://buh.ru/forum/forum18376/topic95469/
А в вашей форме выводятся

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Для непрослеживаемого товара не выводятся на печать колонки 12-13
> https://buh.ru/forum/forum18376/topic95469/
> А в вашей форме выводятся


Сравните бланк счет фактуры и бланк упд и увидите разницу первых столбцов, они не правильны, как и шапка не заполняет все. графа 5а пример
То что у меня выводит я это знаю. Заказчик не просил их прятать.
пример https://v8pro.ru/section/upd/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> вот новые формы и даже, для непримеримых, семёрошныя!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CbT...ew?usp=sharing


скачал Вашу УПД для БП2, а она печатает старую, хотя уже 1 июля((

----------


## GT_Racing

Доброго времени суток! Может кто поделиться расширением для автозаполнения реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН, для Розницы 2.3

----------


## Ankiss

Добрый день. А есть у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1465821/  или другая печатная форма Счет-фактуры для УНФ?

----------


## BigAnn

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1460749/
УПД постановление №534 (с 01.07.2021)
Спасибо!

----------


## dredik777

> Добрый день. А есть у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1465821/  или другая печатная форма Счет-фактуры для УНФ?


Да поддерживаю есть у кого новые формы для УНФ?

----------


## dredik777

> Добрый день. А есть у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1465821/  или другая печатная форма Счет-фактуры для УНФ?


Да поддерживаю есть у кого новые формы для УНФ?

----------


## lutikoff

"Цитата Сообщение от prival Посмотреть сообщение
вот новые формы и даже, для непримеримых, семёрошныя!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CbT...ew?usp=sharing"

Такая же история но на УТ 11.4 выводится старая форма.

Всё нормально, по дате не проверил

----------


## Rus2011

> Добрый день. А есть у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1465821/  или другая печатная форма Счет-фактуры для УНФ?


insertbox@zoho.com
там три файла . уточните на почту

----------


## lutikoff

> скачал Вашу УПД для БП2, а она печатает старую, хотя уже 1 июля((


От 1 Июля. тоже проверял на документе от 31 июня и печатается стара форма, всё правильно.

----------


## Cronkcrok

Спасибо добрый человек ! выручил !

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> От 1 Июля. тоже проверял на документе от 31 июня и печатается стара форма, всё правильно.


не у меня от 1 июля печатает старую( 
Придется свою внешнюю на основе типовой делать(

----------


## lazarsr

Добрый день, есть у кого в заначке https://infostart.ru/public/635676/ ? Поделитесь.

----------


## BigCat

> Здравствуйте. есть у кого нибудь новый УКД (универсальный корректировачный документ) для УТ 11?


И для УТ 10.3  бы....

----------


## BigCat

а УКД (универсальный корректировочный документ) для УТ 10.3, случаем не появлялось?

или вот эту штуковину, может, кто сможет дать - https://infostart.ru/public/1460675/

----------


## I_Alex_1

БП 2.0 (конф.2.0.66.114 платформа 8.3.16.1876) УПД не печатает. Ошибка - не находит поле "ПодразделениеОрганизац  и"

----------


## Aparatus

Может кто либо кинуть ссылку на новость, что случилось с юнибайтс, чтобы по 20 раз не спрашивать, что случилось с мегаархивом?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> БП 2.0 (конф.2.0.66.114 платформа 8.3.16.1876) УПД не печатает. Ошибка - не находит поле "ПодразделениеОрганизац  и"


Это из-за релиза старого у меня так же было на 143, я закомментировал все ссылки на ПодразделениеОрганизации и открывает но форма старая, пришлось обновить до топ.
Сам буду из типовой завтра делать ВПФ, так как нужно изменить ее.

----------


## user046

Помогите с патчем под номером EF_10232423 для зуп

----------


## Aparatus

Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/016790/ ? Релиз 3 (оф уф). Поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## blackwolf88

Добрый день. Поделитесь https://infostart.ru/public/1463929/ и https://infostart.ru/public/1468859/
Заранее благодарю

----------


## tranguol

День добрый, кто-нибудь может выложить https://infostart.ru/public/73691/

----------


## Ankiss

> Помогите с патчем под номером EF_10232423 для зуп


https://dropmefiles.com/Chzu5

----------

asusteh (05.07.2021), lilimarlein (03.07.2021), tak_tak777 (05.07.2021), userrr11 (04.07.2021), ZapMos (05.07.2021)

----------


## BAZzZy

Добрый день! Есть ли у кого УПД 534 для УНФ 1.6 ? Спасибо заранее

----------


## Damir1414

Доброго времени суток. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1466100/?detail=Y
Для КА 1.1
УПД постановление №534 (с 01.07.2021)
Спасибо! Damir14_86@mail.ru

----------


## letvipdep

* Расширение "Отчет о вакцинированных сотрудниках" для ЗУП и Бухгалтерии ПРОФ* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

Elena13071970 (08.07.2021), levachok (04.07.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021)

----------


## shamanbys

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/804274/

----------


## danis123

> Добрый день! Есть ли у кого УПД 534 для УНФ 1.6 ? Спасибо заранее


ТОЖЕ очень нужно! Помогите, кто может!

----------


## danis123

> Добрый день! Есть ли у кого УПД 534 для УНФ 1.6 ? Спасибо заранее


ТОЖЕ очень нужно! Помогите, кто может!

----------


## alex601

Помогите скачать СФ и УПД 534 под ут 11.0.7
Может эти подойдут: https://infostart.ru/public/1468487/

УПД УТ 11.1.10.167 (Не поддерживает прослеживаемые товары)
и
Счет-Фактура УТ 11.1.10.167 (Не поддерживает прослеживаемые товары)

----------


## alex601

Помогите скачать СФ и УПД 534 под ут 11.0.7
Может эти подойдут: https://infostart.ru/public/1468487/

УПД УТ 11.1.10.167 (Не поддерживает прослеживаемые товары)
и
Счет-Фактура УТ 11.1.10.167 (Не поддерживает прослеживаемые товары)

----------


## wvr0002@yandex

Есть вот это для https://infostart.ru/public/1465821/ версии 1.6.20.143 если кому надо пишите в личку.

----------


## frilian

Помогите, пожалуйста, нужна новая внешняя УПД для 1С Розница.

----------


## pirat163

Добрый день, поделитесь у кого есть, или аналог https://infostart.ru/public/686342/

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1245084/

----------


## HazzarD

Добрый день, ребят поделитесь пожалуйста 
https://infostart.ru/public/778041/

----------


## HazzarD

Задублировал

----------


## GMGROM

Господа, где можно найти счёт фактуру для КА1.1 нового образца?
В посте где лежит архив, есть только УПД

----------


## Miller2010

_вот новые формы и даже, для непримеримых, семёрошныя!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CbT...ew?usp=sharing
_

Печатаю УПД от ИП, выскакивает ошибка:
_Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
Поле объекта не обнаружено (ВидСчетаФактуры)_
От организации с НДС, после ввода СФ, все печатается без проблем.
Есть ли вариант решения вопроса печати УПД от ИП без НДС?
Спасибо.

----------


## shamanbys

Помогите пожалуйста с https://infostart.ru/public/159326/

----------


## npnibabb

https://infostart.ru/public/1160934/
на почту 89173951371@mail.ru
Оплачу 200 руб. куда скажете

----------

Rus2011 (07.07.2021)

----------


## GMGROM

Господа, нужна счёт фактура, упд есть. Куплю.
GMGrom@yandex.ru
https://infostart.ru/public/1468822/
https://infostart.ru/public/1468487/

----------


## GMGROM

Господа, нужна счёт фактура, упд есть. КА 1.1. Куплю.
GMGrom@yandex.ru
https://infostart.ru/public/1468822/
https://infostart.ru/public/1468487/

----------


## Patronize

Доброго времени суток,
https://infostart.ru/public/1463929/
patronize001@yandex.ru

----------


## Lanstar

Добрый день, добрые люди! Есть у кого: УПД от 01.07.2021 для унф 1.4 внешняя печатная форма??? Поделитесь пзязя. Да прибудет с вами сила!

----------


## Zorro1980

Консоль запросов для управляемых форм, с поддержкой параметров (и заполнением их) в виде Таблицы значений и списка значений
Подробнее здесь http://infostart.questa.ru/public/141736/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/iRE7TcycznHxaA

----------

levachok (11.07.2021), mikagi (31.07.2021), mixperez (11.07.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (08.07.2021), Алёныч (11.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Перепроведение документов и перестановка их по времени
Подробнее здесь http://infostart.questa.ru/public/100124/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/PAl4ydusPBKu8A

----------

levachok (11.07.2021), milena7 (15.12.2021), Sterva82 (04.08.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Выгрузка зарплатного пакета для банка "Санкт-Петербург" в DBF-файл (1С:ЗиК 7.7)
Подробнее здесь https://infostart.ru/public/100163/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/lRIfl1ObYRx3gQ

----------

bacemo (29.07.2022), levachok (11.07.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), vulli (03.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Заполнение цен в плане продаж по периоду
Подробнее здесь https://infostart.ru/public/100177/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/3sdiHFL0nvAyug

----------

bacemo (29.07.2022), levachok (11.07.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Таблица Значений для анализа при разработке и отладке
Подробнее здесь https://infostart.ru/public/100204/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bdla_lO1jCbHOA

----------

Alexey_Alex (08.07.2021), levachok (11.07.2021), shamanbys (08.07.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Информация по регионам и ФО с использованием Яндекс.Карт
Подробнее здесь http://infostart.it-titan.ru/public/100222/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/20_Pl_fxRdCR4A

----------

Alexey_Alex (08.07.2021), bacemo (29.07.2022), kulik2009 (01.09.2021), levachok (11.07.2021), mikagi (31.07.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (08.07.2021)

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день, помогите очень нужнаhttps://infostart.ru/public/1055196/

----------


## Rus2011

есть , но на домашнем.

----------


## Vladislava24

А куда все делось???????? Очень полезная штука была ...

----------


## Vladislava24

> *
> Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук
> *


Я про это???

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, помогите очень нужнаhttps://infostart.ru/public/1055196/


*1055196.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

asusteh (09.07.2021), bacemo (29.07.2022), gurskij (12.07.2021), guzai (20.07.2021), levachok (11.07.2021), mikagi (31.07.2021), mixperez (11.07.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (12.07.2021)

----------


## Sergej.ZSS

Доброго дня! Есть у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1468487/

----------


## SerTom

Добрый день! Помогите https://infostart.ru/public/392394/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня! Есть у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1468487/


Есть только для бухгалтерии: *1468487_БП_3.0.95.15.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (29.07.2022), levachok (11.07.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (12.07.2021)

----------


## qqqq2222

> вот новые формы и даже, для непримеримых, семёрошныя!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CbT...ew?usp=sharing


УТ11. строка 5а не печатается. вместо того чтобы подставлять нужный документ печатает прочерки.
Может кто-то исправить?

----------


## qqqq2222

> вот новые формы и даже, для непримеримых, семёрошныя!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CbT...ew?usp=sharing


УТ11. строка 5а пустая в с-ф и в упд. А должны подставляться данные из документа. Вместо этого прочерки.
Кто может исправить?

----------

bacemo (29.07.2022)

----------


## fratriaArzgir

Подскажите. Есть у кого-нибудь парсер сайтов? На пример такой https://infostart.ru/public/691118/? Может кто-нибудь поделиться ссылкой на обработку?

----------


## Trueman_v_tire

Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/415406/

----------


## GTA33

> Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/415406/


https://dropmefiles.com/W7esU - есть такая

----------

Ankiss (12.07.2021), bacemo (29.07.2022), levachok (11.07.2021), pony95 (30.07.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (12.07.2021), АлексБор (12.07.2021)

----------


## kejsi

Добрый день
может у кого есть
https://infostart.ru/public/934157/

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rus2011

> Добрый день, помогите очень нужнаhttps://infostart.ru/public/1055196/



ошибся , у меня не такая

----------


## mev79

> Господа, где можно найти счёт фактуру для КА1.1 нового образца?
> В посте где лежит архив, есть только УПД


Присоединяюсь, ни где найти не смог.

----------


## FilAndrey

Доброго времени суток
https://infostart.ru/public/1468487/
очень нужна УПД для БП 2. Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток
> https://infostart.ru/public/1468487/
> очень нужна УПД для БП 2. Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2KXv/xE4LxqGSP

----------

bacemo (29.07.2022), levachok (20.07.2021), pony95 (30.07.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (27.07.2021), Красный (10.09.2021)

----------


## somebodi

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого...

Анализ времени работы пользователей

https://infostart.ru/public/142593/

Спасибо!

----------


## Trueman_v_tire

Поделитесь обработкой пожалуйста, чтобы подходила под последние релизы https://infostart.ru/public/1130430/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь обработкой пожалуйста, чтобы подходила под последние релизы https://infostart.ru/public/1130430/


Ну так она после публикации не разу не обновлялась.

----------


## mev79

Может кто поделиться? счет фактура для КА 1.1
https://infostart.ru/public/1468822/
Спасибо

----------


## mev79

Может кто поделиться? счет фактура для КА 1.1
https://infostart.ru/public/1468822/
Спасибо

----------


## MichaelIII

> Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого...
> 
> Анализ времени работы пользователей
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/142593/
> 
> Спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/ghJBk

----------

fisher91 (22.07.2021), gurskij (22.07.2021), levachok (20.07.2021), mikagi (31.07.2021), pony95 (30.07.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (27.07.2021), АлексБор (20.07.2021)

----------


## nksk

Помогите
https://infostart.ru/public/907170

----------


## nksk

Помогите
https://infostart.ru/public/907170

----------


## headstik

Доброго всем дня. https://infostart.ru/public/1008406/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## BayJay

Кто качал https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/ ??
Там автор обновил 16.07 числа. Нужна именно новая версия от 16.07, т.к в строку 5а неправильные данные подставляет

----------


## mixperez

Добрый день! 

Может есть у кого Обработка для выгрузки и загрузки данных XML 8.3. С отбором, предпросмотром данных и сохранением настроек
https://infostart.ru/public/1010231/

----------


## cdotender

Добрый день, дайте пожалуйста ссылку на файлик (Бюджетная смета (форма 0501012) и Изменение бюджетной сметы (форма 0501013) для БГУ1)
https://infostart.ru/public/1192287/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! 
> 
> Может есть у кого Обработка для выгрузки и загрузки данных XML 8.3. С отбором, предпросмотром данных и сохранением настроек
> https://infostart.ru/public/1010231/


*1010231_1.0.1.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (29.07.2022), galeena (26.07.2021), gurskij (21.07.2021), jackishewazina (14.09.2021), levachok (20.07.2021), mikagi (31.07.2021), milena7 (15.12.2021), mixperez (21.07.2021), pony95 (29.07.2021), sermel (09.08.2021), SLK01 (08.08.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), vlboy (12.08.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (27.07.2021)

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!

Может кто-то поделиться обработкой - Печать ценников со скидками (УТ 10.3) https://infostart.ru/public/526483/
Буду очень благодарна :)

----------


## fliper

Добрый день!

Для БГУ 1.0 есть новая счет-фактура. В том наборе что выкладывался отсутствует.
Спасибо!

----------


## fliper

Добрый день!

Для БГУ 1.0 есть новая счет-фактура. В том наборе что выкладывался отсутствует.
Спасибо!

----------


## stalker274

Здравствуйте. Нужна обработка Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML из УТ 10.3 в УТ 11.4

----------


## prival

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/s_42qJsNawz5Ag
отчётПоЧекамПоЧасам для розницы 2.3

----------

bacemo (29.07.2022), levachok (29.07.2021), Masik777 (13.08.2021), MichaelIII (30.07.2021), mikagi (31.07.2021), pony95 (06.08.2021), ZapMos (01.08.2021), АлексБор (02.08.2021)

----------


## Shim199422

Всех приветствую.
Нужна обработка 
https://infostart.ru/public/660101/

Загрузка данных ОФД в Бух 3.0
почта: Shim199422@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## tet-ana

Добрый день дайте ссылочку пжл на Выгрузку и загрузку данных из Excel

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всех приветствую.
> Нужна обработка 
> https://infostart.ru/public/660101/
> 
> Загрузка данных ОФД в Бух 3.0
> почта: Shim199422@mail.ru
> Заранее благодарю!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2S7e/4jNSHMphc

----------

alsbrix (04.08.2021), bacemo (29.07.2022), levachok (30.07.2021), Masik777 (02.08.2021), meshook (12.08.2021), mikagi (31.07.2021), pony95 (06.08.2021), retro000 (12.08.2021), tak_tak777 (01.08.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (01.08.2021), АлексБор (02.08.2021), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021)

----------


## alex601

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
Расширение БП3.0 v3.3
и
Расширение ERP v2.7

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
> Расширение БП3.0 v3.3


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B2PA/ByCEgPiW6

----------

alex601 (02.08.2021), alsbrix (04.08.2021), bacemo (29.07.2022), goodcat999 (13.08.2021), groupd (02.08.2021), levachok (03.08.2021), Masik777 (02.08.2021), MichaelIII (04.08.2021), mikagi (01.08.2021), mpss09 (30.08.2021), pony95 (06.08.2021), rnf70 (22.09.2021), Sterva82 (04.08.2021), valanord (21.11.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (01.08.2021), АлексБор (02.08.2021)

----------


## 62rusx

Всех приветствую , помогите пожалуйста с внешней обработкой Счет фактура  СФ и УПД 534 для Бухгалтерии предприятия версии 1.6 , буду очень благодарен , спасибо

----------


## alex601

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B2PA/ByCEgPiW6


Спасибо!

----------


## cfan

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/682727/ можно другую аналогичную обработку.
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/682727/ можно другую аналогичную обработку.
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LH7Q/MHWeNDK2C

----------

alsbrix (04.08.2021), bacemo (29.07.2022), cfan (02.08.2021), levachok (03.08.2021), Masik777 (04.08.2021), Miaso (26.08.2021), MichaelIII (04.08.2021), mikagi (03.08.2021), milena7 (15.12.2021), pony95 (06.08.2021), rnf70 (22.09.2021), vlboy (12.08.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (15.08.2021), АлексБор (03.08.2021), Катарина82 (03.08.2021), Красный (10.09.2021), Маруся18 (23.09.2021)

----------


## Crave

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1473695/.
Спасибо большое!

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3  Версия 1.3.164.2  от  02.087.2021 г.*

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) :   *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) :  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Розница конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.3" версия 2.3.9.37 от 02.08.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

pony95 (06.08.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1473695/.
> Спасибо большое!


Аналог
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9b5j/YpTewVzoa

----------

bacemo (29.07.2022), Crave (03.08.2021), levachok (03.08.2021), partisan42 (13.08.2021), pony95 (06.08.2021), ZapMos (09.08.2021), АлексБор (03.08.2021), Катарина82 (03.08.2021)

----------


## 62rusx

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать внешнюю обработку для БП 1.6 https://infostart.ru/public/642964/ буду очень благодарен ,кто поможет !

----------


## kav999

Добрый вечер, а есть рабочая ссылка на общий архив

----------


## serg-74

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1026918/ для УТ10.3
Спасибо.

----------


## Тимурко

https://infostart.ru/public/633333/

Добрый день. Очень не хватает новой формы УКД (корректировочный) для УТ 10.3. Помогите с этой или любой другой, пжлст

----------


## Snigl

Здравствуйте!
помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/916892/ , https://infostart.ru/public/1023346/

----------


## kvartovich

Может есть у кого обработка переноса документов из бух 3.0 в унф 1.6
или из торг 10.3 в унф 1.6

на инфостате истратил 1500, нифига путнего не нашел, или чтото древнее совсем или не то

----------


## ikalichkin

> Может есть у кого обработка переноса документов из бух 3.0 в унф 1.6
> или из торг 10.3 в унф 1.6
> 
> на инфостате истратил 1500, нифига путнего не нашел, или чтото древнее совсем или не то


Нечего и предложить, кроме https://infostart.ru/public/997421/

*997421_v1.26.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

jackishewazina (14.09.2021), levachok (12.08.2021), pony95 (18.08.2021), tak_tak777 (13.08.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (15.08.2021)

----------


## kvartovich

> Нечего и предложить, кроме https://infostart.ru/public/997421/
> 
> *997421_v1.26.zip*, *зеркало*


к сожалению не работает :(((
1.3 версия скорей всего нужна

----------

tak_tak777 (13.08.2021)

----------


## asusteh

Добрый день.Может есть у кого версия 1.3 для https://infostart.ru/public/997421/......спасибо

----------


## alex601

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/447083/ - Расширение ERP v2.7

----------


## partisan42

> Аналог
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9b5j/YpTewVzoa


То что нужно. Большое спасибо!

----------

ZapMos (15.08.2021)

----------


## onzepsemet

Добрый день
Может у кого-нибудь есть даже не это
https://infostart.ru/public/892160/
, а нечто похожее? Именно за клиента надо печатать УПД и ТОРГ12

----------


## alex601

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать.
https://infostart.ru/public/1348379/ - Внесение наличных в кассу ККМ (кассовый аппарат) без программы
и
https://infostart.ru/public/975979/ - 1C:Розница 2.2: "Не удалось произвести выемку". Контроль и корректировка наличности в кассе

----------


## Powel

Всем доброго времени суток.
Возможно у кого-то есть какая-нибудь из этих обработок
https://infostart.ru/public/1184905/
https://infostart.ru/public/1270915/
понимаю что вероятность найти коммерческую равна 0, возможно вторая у кого-то завалялась.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## prival

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать.
> https://infostart.ru/public/1348379/ - Внесение наличных в кассу ККМ (кассовый аппарат) без программы
> и
> https://infostart.ru/public/975979/ - 1C:Розница 2.2: "Не удалось произвести выемку". Контроль и корректировка наличности в кассе


корректировка остатков ДС в кассах ККМ https://disk.yandex.ru/d/c50h-RdaJLloCA

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), ikalichkin (16.08.2021), levachok (17.08.2021), MichaelIII (17.08.2021), pony95 (18.08.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (16.08.2021), АлексБор (17.08.2021)

----------


## berejok

Люди, подскажите, есть ли какая то обработка через которую можно в 1с Бух Проф 8.3 вести Гособоронзаказ? Я имею ввиду вести раздельный учет, формировать бухсправки по ОКУД 0504833 и вообще отчетность в Минобороны и Федказначейство.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Люди, подскажите, есть ли какая то обработка через которую можно в 1с Бух Проф 8.3 вести Гособоронзаказ? Я имею ввиду вести раздельный учет, формировать бухсправки по ОКУД 0504833 и вообще отчетность в Минобороны и Федказначейство.


Добрый день! Таких обработок нет. Нужно "допиливать" ПРОФ, либо использовать КОРП. Вот еще есть готовое Расширение, но оно стоит приличных денег: https://infostart.ru/public/1284132/

----------

berejok (17.08.2021), vulli (03.01.2023)

----------


## Nail_

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, плиз, обработкой - https://infostart.ru/public/378705/
Все ссылки тут уже не активные

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь, плиз, обработкой - https://infostart.ru/public/378705/
> Все ссылки тут уже не активные


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2FuY/3rPdhkHPi

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), guzai (15.09.2021), levachok (17.08.2021), Nail_ (04.10.2021), pony95 (18.08.2021), Sterva82 (15.09.2021), valanord (21.11.2021), ZapMos (20.08.2021), АлексБор (18.08.2021), Катарина82 (18.08.2021), Маруся18 (22.08.2021)

----------


## Алёныч

Здравствуйте, поделитесь обработкой "Свертка базы УНФ для 1.6" https://infostart.ru/public/1427735/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Vi-SkY

Всех приветствую!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Проверка соответствия заполнения реквизитов справочников и документов". https://infostart.ru/public/292916/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всех приветствую!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Проверка соответствия заполнения реквизитов справочников и документов". https://infostart.ru/public/292916/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mj5V/UpYH1kuUn

----------

666Rebel666 (18.08.2021), daydream-07 (08.10.2021), kozavva (22.08.2021), levachok (21.08.2021), pony95 (18.08.2021), Vi-SkY (18.08.2021), vulli (03.01.2023), ZapMos (20.08.2021), АлексБор (19.08.2021)

----------


## ant_sot

здравствуйте!
помогите найти обработку https://infostart.ru/public/999494/ или ее аналог для 8.3 БП, чтобы быстро сделать перемещение всех остатков товаров с одного склада на другой. спасибо!

----------


## zerofirefox

Добрый день, если есть возможность пожалуйста поделитесь




> https://infostart.ru/public/1488538/


или вот эта




> https://infostart.ru/public/1087721/

----------


## CzaRus

Добрый день! У кого нибудь свежая https://infostart.ru/public/690692/ есть? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Алёныч

Здравствуйте! 

 Помогите с обработкой пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/968528/

----------


## Veronia

Добрый день, поделитесь, плиз, обработкой: Дефектная ведомость и акт списания для бухгалтерии 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/674348/ Спасибо!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте! 
> 
>  Помогите с обработкой пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/968528/


968528:
https://dropmefiles.com/qCXci

----------

al_kon (23.08.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), levachok (21.08.2021), Masik777 (21.08.2021), pony95 (30.08.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (20.08.2021), АлексБор (23.08.2021), Алёныч (20.08.2021), Катарина82 (20.08.2021)

----------


## CzaRus

> Добрый день, поделитесь, плиз, обработкой: Дефектная ведомость и акт списания для бухгалтерии 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/674348/ Спасибо!


Старая версия https://dropmefiles.com/LleQP

----------

levachok (21.08.2021), pony95 (30.08.2021), Veronia (20.08.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (20.08.2021), АлексБор (23.08.2021)

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день, поделитесь, плиз,!!!!!!! обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1181222/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, поделитесь, плиз,!!!!!!! обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1181222/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CkJG/MzMBaWWnx

----------

666Rebel666 (22.08.2021), Ankiss (17.09.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), levachok (21.08.2021), MichaelIII (31.08.2021), milena7 (15.12.2021), pony95 (30.08.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (20.08.2021), АлексБор (23.08.2021), Катарина82 (20.08.2021)

----------


## Veronia

Спасибо, но там только акт списания, а мне нужна дефектная ведомость.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, поделитесь, плиз, обработкой: Дефектная ведомость и акт списания для бухгалтерии 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/674348/ Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tcjF/9aoauD9HK

----------

200383 (01.10.2021), levachok (21.08.2021), pony95 (30.08.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (20.08.2021), АлексБор (23.08.2021)

----------


## maks1070

Добрый день, может у кого есть такая обработка https://infostart.ru/public/645935/ , поделитесь плиз

----------

Катарина82 (23.08.2021)

----------


## orloffnik

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1368407/

----------


## Shim199422

Добрый день )
помогите пожалуйста найти и скачать
обработку КУДИР для УТ 10.3 , 1с 8.х
Нашел только (помогите скачать) :
https://infostart.ru/public/501591/

можно на почту : Shim199422@mail.ru

----------


## Алёныч

Здравствуйте!
Есть ли возможность у кого поделиться:
1) https://infostart.ru/public/1228487/ Автоматическая корректировка НДФЛ в ЗУП 3.1
2) https://infostart.ru/public/1294757/ Выявление ошибок выплаты по документам начисления

----------


## Muntik

помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/867183/

----------


## DirHarvest

День добрый! Прошу прощения, если не в тему. Есть база 1С77 (скриншоты прилагаю) - она доработанная. Из неё нужно перенести в 1С 8.3 БухПроф последнего релиза 3.0.99.21 Справочник "Основные средства" со всеми связанными с основными средствами данные, которые хранятся в регистрах (первоначальная стоимость, данные по амортизации и т.д.) Скриншоты прилагаю. Нужен Ваш совет по поиску такой обработки и возможен вариант приобретения ее. Главное чтоб знать, что данная обработка перенесет эти данные. Понятно, что скорее всего многое придется корректировать руками в любом случае, хотя может и нет)) Там уж как получится. Просто этих обработок море и понять, какая из них выполнит данную задачу, даже если купить - я не знаю. Поэтому прошу помочь. Заранее спасибо за любую помощь.

1.jpg

2.jpg

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый! Прошу прощения, если не в тему. Есть база 1С77 (скриншоты прилагаю) - она доработанная. Из неё нужно перенести в 1С 8.3 БухПроф последнего релиза 3.0.99.21 Справочник "Основные средства" со всеми связанными с основными средствами данные, которые хранятся в регистрах (первоначальная стоимость, данные по амортизации и т.д.) Скриншоты прилагаю. Нужен Ваш совет по поиску такой обработки и возможен вариант приобретения ее. Главное чтоб знать, что данная обработка перенесет эти данные. Понятно, что скорее всего многое придется корректировать руками в любом случае, хотя может и нет)) Там уж как получится. Просто этих обработок море и понять, какая из них выполнит данную задачу, даже если купить - я не знаю. Поэтому прошу помочь. Заранее спасибо за любую помощь.
> 
> 1.jpg
> 
> 2.jpg


Рекомендую обратиться сюда
https://profiufa.ru/publications/transacc/index.shtml
В свое время с их помощью делали переход.

----------

DirHarvest (23.08.2021)

----------


## Катарина82

День добрый! кто-нибудь поделитесь если есть https://infostart.ru/public/1488502/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый! кто-нибудь поделитесь если есть https://infostart.ru/public/1488502/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dRfS/JgbHvz414

----------

4AuHuK (23.08.2021), 666Rebel666 (23.08.2021), Ankiss (17.09.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), groupd (25.08.2021), guzai (15.09.2021), ikalichkin (24.08.2021), kozavva (24.08.2021), levachok (24.08.2021), Masik777 (26.08.2021), MichaelIII (31.08.2021), pony95 (30.08.2021), valanord (21.11.2021), Veta K (01.09.2021), ZapMos (23.08.2021), АлексБор (24.08.2021), Катарина82 (23.08.2021), Маруся18 (09.02.2022)

----------


## sermel

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого на скачивание
https://infostart.ru/public/1481630/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Или аналог для старых УНФ 1.5.

----------


## КИФ

Приветствую! Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/782705/. Спасибо!

----------


## ArtFox

Здравствуйте! Есть ли у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1176609/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Есть ли у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1176609/


Для какой платформы?

----------


## ArtFox

> Для какой платформы?


Для 8, но можно и для 7.7

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Есть ли у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1176609/


Для 8
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fyKK/2R4iG4LGu

----------

666Rebel666 (25.08.2021), Ankiss (17.09.2021), ArtFox (25.08.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), daydream-07 (08.10.2021), levachok (28.08.2021), Masik777 (26.08.2021), MichaelIII (31.08.2021), pony95 (30.08.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (26.08.2021), АлексБор (26.08.2021)

----------


## m_azarov

> вот новые формы и даже, для непримеримых, семёрошныя!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CbT...ew?usp=sharing


архив не открывается
?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> архив не открывается
> ?


Обновите архиватор WinRAR или используйте 7zip

----------


## Shon76

Ищу переход управление торговлей для Украины 2.3 на 3.2.

----------


## BabyChild

Может у кого завалялась какая-либо из обработок

Перечень льготных профессий 3.6.8 от 21.01.2019 и проблемы при заполнении СЗВ-СТАЖ за 2019 год (для ЗУП 3.1)(файл Все обработки и расширение из публикации одним архивом)
https://infostart.ru/public/1193140/

или

Выгрузка в ПФР "Перечень льготных профессий" для ЗУП 3.1 на основе СЗВ_СТАЖ
https://infostart.ru/public/1068478/

или

Выгрузка перечня льготных профессий (поименные списки) из ЗУП 3.1 в формат XML в программу Перечень ЛП: v3.6.7.1006 от 14.12.2018

https://infostart.ru/public/985502/

Благодарю!

----------


## sveto4ek_u2

Здравствуйте!

----------


## turbo232

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста: https://infostart.ru/public/1118622/

----------


## shamanbys

Цитата Сообщение от somebodi Посмотреть сообщение
Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого...

Анализ времени работы пользователей

https://infostart.ru/public/142593/

Спасибо!
https://dropmefiles.com/ghJBk

Повторите пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## Krasnoyarsk-26

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого обработка для печати КС-2, КС-3 их 1с:Бух 3.0?
https://infostart.ru/public/984877/
Спасибо.

----------


## prival

> Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого обработка для печати КС-2, КС-3 их 1с:Бух 3.0?
> https://infostart.ru/public/984877/
> Спасибо.


могу дать СвоиРисованные кс-ки как впф
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/tZwd-ebyWJBpjA

----------

Ankiss (17.09.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), daydream-07 (08.10.2021), Krasnoyarsk-26 (27.08.2021), levachok (28.08.2021), MichaelIII (31.08.2021), pony95 (30.08.2021), ZapMos (28.08.2021), АлексБор (30.08.2021), Маруся18 (09.02.2022)

----------


## HolyDiver

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать "Система управления запасами в 1С – min-max.pro" https://infostart.ru/public/612868/ holydiver555@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать "Система управления запасами в 1С – min-max.pro" https://infostart.ru/public/612868/ holydiver555@yandex.ru
> Спасибо!


Для УТ11, не крайняя: *612868.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), daydream-07 (08.10.2021), guzai (15.09.2021), HolyDiver (01.09.2021), Katerina_777 (30.08.2021), levachok (28.08.2021), pony95 (30.08.2021), shamanbys (27.08.2021), Svetlana_K (31.08.2021), ZapMos (05.09.2021), Красный (29.10.2021)

----------


## foxmara

> _вот новые формы и даже, для непримеримых, семёрошныя!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CbT...ew?usp=sharing
> _
> 
> Печатаю УПД от ИП, выскакивает ошибка:
> _Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
> Поле объекта не обнаружено (ВидСчетаФактуры)_
> От организации с НДС, после ввода СФ, все печатается без проблем.
> Есть ли вариант решения вопроса печати УПД от ИП без НДС?
> Спасибо.


Решили вопрос?

----------


## gnusmedved

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого свежая версия https://infostart.ru/public/532160/ ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Есть у кого свежая версия https://infostart.ru/public/532160/ ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hjQA/LkVVYPcea

----------

Ankiss (17.09.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), daydream-07 (08.10.2021), gnusmedved (30.08.2021), jackishewazina (14.09.2021), levachok (31.08.2021), pony95 (31.08.2021), ZapMos (05.09.2021), Катарина82 (02.09.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## ArtFox

Здравствуйте! Есть ли у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1409530/

----------


## Avatar_101

День добрый! кто-нибудь поделитесь обработкой загрузка из EXCEL для бухгалтерии 2.0

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый! кто-нибудь поделитесь обработкой загрузка из EXCEL для бухгалтерии 2.0


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZjNg/gLvpp8Cj3

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), goodcat999 (03.09.2021), levachok (31.08.2021), pony95 (31.08.2021), ZapMos (05.09.2021)

----------


## HolyDiver

> Для УТ11, не крайняя: *612868.zip*, *зеркало*


Спасибо, но может быть у кого-нибудь есть  "Система управления запасами в 1С – min-max.pro" https://infostart.ru/public/612868/ для УТ 10.3?

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022)

----------


## kulik2009

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать "Пример построения маршрута и оптимизация его с помощью Яндекс карт и api Яндекса 2.1" https://infostart.ru/public/305584/
Спасибо!

----------


## Powel

Доброго дня. Есть у кого-то обработка обмена с ОФД Такскома?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать "Пример построения маршрута и оптимизация его с помощью Яндекс карт и api Яндекса 2.1" https://infostart.ru/public/305584/
> Спасибо!


*305584.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), kulik2009 (02.09.2021), levachok (01.09.2021), pony95 (08.09.2021), ZapMos (05.09.2021), АлексБор (02.09.2021)

----------


## Powel

Доброго времени суток. Возможно что-то из данных обработок у кого-то есть 
https://infostart.ru/public/693361/
https://infostart.ru/public/1060006/
https://infostart.ru/public/1305664/

----------


## bercut0077

Добрый день. Старая обработка и тут выкладывали. Прошу обновить https://infostart.ru/public/92800/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Старая обработка и тут выкладывали. Прошу обновить https://infostart.ru/public/92800/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/4PT73iPUESKYMA попробуйте, может и подойдет

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), levachok (06.09.2021), pony95 (08.09.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (05.09.2021), АлексБор (06.09.2021)

----------


## sbbsergey

День добрый!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть https://infostart.ru/public/1423911/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток. Возможно что-то из данных обработок у кого-то есть 
> https://infostart.ru/public/693361/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1060006/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1305664/


Только первая: *693361.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (04.09.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), levachok (06.09.2021), pony95 (08.09.2021), Powel (05.09.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (05.09.2021)

----------


## alvani

Добрый день!
может есть у кого следующие печатные формы 
https://infostart.ru/public/1322237/
https://infostart.ru/public/368374/

----------


## Maikroft

Добрый день.
Есть ли возможность скачать: https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/962508/
Буду весьма признателен.

----------


## ttt_misha

Ребята, у кого есть?
https://infostart.ru/public/368419/
https://infostart.ru/public/519888/

----------


## Gary30

Добрый день! Есть ли у кого УПД 534 для УНФ 1.6 ? Спасибо заранее

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день!!!  может  кто поделится  если есть https://infostart.ru/public/1106182/ , https://infostart.ru/public/811192/

----------


## gnusmedved

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого обработка по восстановлению предопределенных элементов?

----------


## prival

> Добрый день! Есть ли у кого УПД 534 для УНФ 1.6 ? Спасибо заранее


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/up23i5DKzVx07w

----------

Gary30 (08.09.2021), levachok (10.09.2021), pony95 (10.09.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (08.09.2021), АлексБор (09.09.2021), Красный (10.09.2021)

----------


## ded20ded

https://infostart.ru/public/1237744/
- МХ-1, МХ-3, ТН-1 для документа Перемещение. БП 3.0
погите скачать

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022)

----------


## aro

Помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1029104/  версию 11.4.13.х
https://infostart.ru/public/1495246/

----------


## nick_257

помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/595478/
Конвертация строчных адресов в формат адресов с объектами (КЛАДР)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> https://infostart.ru/public/595478/
> Конвертация строчных адресов в формат адресов с объектами (КЛАДР)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YEEV/feko138kw

----------

666Rebel666 (10.09.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), gurskij (22.09.2021), levachok (10.09.2021), pony95 (10.09.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (12.09.2021), АлексБор (13.09.2021)

----------


## Angel-moon

помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1322843/
Просмотр и восстановление любых таблиц БД для компоненты 1CDLib

----------


## dusam

Доброе утро! есть у кого внешняя печатная форма УПД для УТ 10.3.18.3 (8.2.15.310)
вот эта бы думаю подошла:
https://infostart.ru/public/1462526/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1474897/

Спасибо!!

----------


## Mijgan888

Доброго времени помогите с обработкой 
Атол ККТ: Онлайн 54-ФЗ (ДТО 10.4) для 1С 8.1 УТ 10.3, Розница 1, УПП 1.3, без изменения конфигурации
https://infostart.ru/public/954759/

Спасибо!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени помогите с обработкой 
> Атол ККТ: Онлайн 54-ФЗ (ДТО 10.4) для 1С 8.1 УТ 10.3, Розница 1, УПП 1.3, без изменения конфигурации
> https://infostart.ru/public/954759/
> 
> Спасибо!!!


Только старая версия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HUkX/XDk7UmyJQ

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), groupd (13.09.2021), levachok (12.09.2021), Masik777 (20.09.2021), Mijgan888 (10.09.2021), pony95 (10.09.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (12.09.2021), АлексБор (13.09.2021), Маруся18 (15.09.2021)

----------


## sliverall

все файлы из папки удалены...

----------


## Mitoka

Нужна обработка ну очень 
https://infostart.ru/public/1268944/
https://infostart.ru/public/723145/
http://infostart.questa.ru/public/1055367/
Sevryuk_a@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Voyceh

Добрый день!
Нужна обработка http://lcdb.advs.pro/public/924797/ "Перенос данных из УПП 1.3 в ЗУП 3.1 (или из КА 1.1 в ЗУП 3.1)"
e-mail konanko@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## serg6543

Здесь уже выкладывали обработку https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1176543/.
Если у кого-то осталась - просьба поделиться.
Спасибо.

----------


## GTA33

> Здесь уже выкладывали обработку https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1176543/.
> Если у кого-то осталась - просьба поделиться.
> Спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/w17Ej

----------

alexandr_ll (16.09.2021), Ankiss (17.09.2021), groupd (15.09.2021), gurskij (22.09.2021), guzai (16.09.2021), levachok (17.09.2021), Masik777 (20.09.2021), pony95 (15.09.2021), santa1 (16.09.2021), serg6543 (15.09.2021), sewell (22.09.2021), Voyceh (21.09.2021), ZapMos (15.09.2021), АлексБор (16.09.2021)

----------


## Замка

День добрый, пожалуйста помогите с обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/1226596/.

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Evangelina

Всем доброго дня! Помогите вот эту скачать обработку Уведомление о заключении и расторжении трудового договора с иностранцем для ЗУП 3.1 https://infostart.ru/public/674230/ или может у кого есть, отправьте пожалуйста на ekolka1@mail.ru
Все ссылки уже не работают(((
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MichaelIII

> Всем доброго дня! Помогите вот эту скачать обработку Уведомление о заключении и расторжении трудового договора с иностранцем для ЗУП 3.1 https://infostart.ru/public/674230/ или может у кого есть, отправьте пожалуйста на ekolka1@mail.ru
> Все ссылки уже не работают(((
> Заранее спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/B7WEX

----------

Evangelina (17.09.2021), levachok (17.09.2021), Masik777 (20.09.2021), pony95 (19.09.2021), Voyceh (21.09.2021), ZapMos (21.09.2021), Zema49 (20.09.2021), АлексБор (17.09.2021), Маруся18 (23.09.2021)

----------


## Хусниддин949

Доброго времени помогите с обработкой
https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1216703/

----------


## w1llko

Помогите скачать *http://1c.smartsoft.kz/public/1096436/* Анализ по правам пользователей. Можно аналоги.

----------


## aslay

Добрый день. Поделитесь обработкой загрузки номенклатуры из эксель. что то типа токого но под УТП обычные форму https://infostart.ru/public/1329198/


вот эта http://newexp.ru/public/1213339/ была бы прекрасно получить. Спасибо заранее

----------


## SergAl

> https://dropmefiles.com/w17Ej


Файлы по обработке https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1176543/ были удалены. Выложите ещё раз пожалуйста.

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/960362/

----------


## f2657676

Добрый день! Есть ли у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1282213/ ? Моя почта tk.buhg.ea@gmail.com Заранее благодарю!

----------


## gnusmedved

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1060195/ или любая другая обработка подобная.

----------


## nalimov9

Добрый день,

----------


## prival

> Добрый день,


Добрый)

----------


## businessit

Здравствуйте. Если у кого есть возможность скачать вот эту штуку. Помогите пожалуйста.
https://infostart.ru/public/1522396/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## awe32

Если после обновления Розницы на версию 2.3.9.22 или более позднюю 
не определяются марки и некорректно работает сканер штрихкода

https://infostart.ru/public/1462505/

Расширение, если не устанавливается драйвер  .cfe
Поделитесь пожалуста

----------


## i-zakharov

Спасибо большое за файл, очень в тему.

----------


## admin

Уважаемые форумчане, не забывайте нажимать на кнопку "Сказать спасибо" под профилем автора сообщения.

----------


## Dimon4ikGR

добрый день, может есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/684586/ ? а так же загрузка курсов валют для Беларуси 1с8.3

----------


## Hron21

https://infostart.ru/public/149404/
может кто помочь?

----------


## lekan

Здравствуйте! Может кто поделиться https://infostart.ru/public/259766/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> https://infostart.ru/public/149404/
> может кто помочь?


Есть только версия 6.12 (2019 г.)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wuoQ/3G784XjZ7

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), cntkf (29.09.2021), daydream-07 (08.10.2021), DiVes (30.09.2021), garipova (01.10.2021), goodcat999 (01.10.2021), Gorinich_zloy (23.11.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), makfromkz (29.09.2021), Masik777 (02.10.2021), pony95 (29.09.2021), sewell (30.09.2021), SPMig (17.12.2021), valanord (21.11.2021), VirusVlad (07.10.2021), ZapMos (03.10.2021), АлексБор (30.09.2021), Замка (30.09.2021), Красный (29.10.2021)

----------


## CzaRus

Здравствуйте! Помогите, если у кого есть. Нужна обработка для автоматического создания номенклатуры по штрихкоду для Розницы 2.3. 
https://infostart.ru/public/671709/
https://infostart.ru/public/1309869/
https://infostart.ru/public/1180657/
https://infostart.ru/public/1496168/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Borisblg

> *
> Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук
> *


Переход по ссылке выводит "Все файлы удалены"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Переход по ссылке выводит "Все файлы удалены"


Ну да, уже давно.

----------


## prival

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, если у кого есть. Нужна обработка для автоматического создания номенклатуры по штрихкоду для Розницы 2.3. 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1309869/
> Заранее спасибо!


вот эта,но доработанная. добавил ещё один поисковик, а райтгуд убрал
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/UFd0D6Xgl5MipQ

----------

alexandr_ll (30.09.2021), Ankiss (03.10.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), CzaRus (03.10.2021), garipova (01.10.2021), goodcat999 (01.10.2021), ikalichkin (03.10.2021), Katerina_777 (13.10.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), Masik777 (02.10.2021), MichaelIII (05.10.2021), pony95 (06.10.2021), savchenkodenis (04.10.2021), SLK01 (22.10.2021), VirusVlad (07.10.2021), Volkash (30.09.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (03.10.2021), АлексБор (03.10.2021), Василий1984 (04.10.2021)

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день!

Может есть у кого Обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1354072/.

----------


## prival

ещё раз напоминание: сегодня 30.09.2021 последний день в III квартале когда можно (нужно) сделать инвентуру по пиву и алкашке в розлив. а завтра можно пользоваться этой обработкой
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/JEHOTgt2EllGQA
и сдать декларацию по пиву и крепкому алкоголю в розлив.

----------

Faust86 (30.12.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), pony95 (06.10.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), АлексБор (03.10.2021)

----------


## Dimon4ikGR

Добрый день, может есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/684586/ ? заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## ttt_misha

ребята, у кого есть?
https://infostart.ru/public/1269895/

----------


## sovik

Добрый день. 

Пожалуйста, поделитесь: 

https://infostart.ru/public/1330641/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. 
> 
> Пожалуйста, поделитесь: 
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1330641/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Vqeq/CU3Vvnn8z

----------

daydream-07 (08.10.2021), ikalichkin (03.10.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), Masik777 (15.10.2021), pony95 (06.10.2021), valanord (21.11.2021), Veta K (30.11.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (03.10.2021), АлексБор (03.10.2021), Замка (04.10.2021), Катарина82 (11.10.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> Ну да, уже давно.


Вот не полный архив - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qfHp70iKv3jKrQ размер 1 559 826 482 байт
Список  - https://disk.yandex.ru/i/U2pTEwnfnaNHVg
infostart-updates-2019-03-12 - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/sVj0z8k5vAq3QQ
Может кому и пригодится.

----------

alex125it (04.10.2021), alexandr_ll (02.10.2021), Alexsander555 (16.04.2022), Ankiss (03.10.2021), BabyChild (02.10.2021), Cupuyc76 (15.10.2021), daydream-07 (08.10.2021), El Infinito (20.10.2021), f2657676 (07.10.2021), gerandy (05.10.2021), goodcat999 (05.10.2021), ivan_777777 (28.10.2021), Katerina_777 (13.10.2021), kozavva (06.10.2021), Lara_28 (16.10.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), MichaelIII (05.10.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), niyazovrus (08.10.2021), pony95 (06.10.2021), santa1 (05.10.2021), SergAl (06.10.2021), sewell (05.10.2021), Shura19 (10.11.2021), shura923 (12.10.2021), SLK01 (22.10.2021), UltimatumX (10.03.2022), Valbeshnik (02.10.2021), Veta K (05.10.2021), yurii_z (30.10.2021), ZapMos (03.10.2021), Zerosu (06.10.2021), АлексБор (03.10.2021), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021), Ильгиз2021 (05.10.2021), Катарина82 (04.10.2021)

----------


## Vlshalik

Доброе утро! Может есть у кого СДРКонсольЗапросовХ или сбросьте ссылку где купить за деньги.
Спасибо.

https://infostart.ru/public/938606/

----------


## GTA33

> Доброе утро! Может есть у кого СДРКонсольЗапросовХ или сбросьте ссылку где купить за деньги.
> Спасибо.
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/938606/


есть такая https://dropmefiles.com/7c3rj
или можно разрешить обычные формы в управляемом приложении и использовать полноценную http://devtool1c.ucoz.ru/index/konsol_zaprosov/0-18

----------

gurskij (04.10.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), pony95 (11.10.2021), Veta K (05.10.2021), VirusVlad (07.10.2021), Vlshalik (03.10.2021), ZapMos (14.10.2021), АлексБор (04.10.2021)

----------


## pluc76

Добрый день.

Пожалуйста, поделитесь:
https://infostart.ru/public/1449890/

----------


## SergeyMal

Помогите скачать обработку https://v8book.ru/public/1102753/

smalishkin@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день.
Пожалуйста, поделитесь, если у кого есть "Направление на медосмотр" для УПП: https://infostart.ru/public/102588/

Спасибо!

----------


## daydream-07

здравствуйте )

----------


## daydream-07

> https://dropmefiles.com/w17Ej


1176543
а можете обновить ссылку?

----------


## daydream-07

> 968528:
> https://dropmefiles.com/qCXci


можно обновить ссылку?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> можно обновить ссылку?


https://infostart.ru/public/968528/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EnTr/UaKUbKkaS

----------

Ankiss (10.10.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), ben.tim (16.10.2021), Bizlen (14.10.2021), daydream-07 (08.10.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), pony95 (11.10.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (14.10.2021), АлексБор (11.10.2021), Замка (13.10.2021), Катарина82 (11.10.2021)

----------


## Bss84

Всем доброго времени суток, кто может повторить, выложите пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/308563/ Универсальная выгрузка/загрузка данных для отличающихся конфигураций (JSON, Такси+ОФ)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем доброго времени суток, кто может повторить, выложите пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/308563/ Универсальная выгрузка/загрузка данных для отличающихся конфигураций (JSON, Такси+ОФ)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Aw7Z/vmiQo2E7m

----------

Ankiss (10.10.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), Bss84 (11.10.2021), daydream-07 (13.10.2021), Gorinich_zloy (23.11.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), Masik777 (15.10.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (11.10.2021), SLED (07.12.2021), SLK01 (22.10.2021), valanord (21.11.2021), Veta K (12.10.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (14.10.2021), АлексБор (11.10.2021), Замка (13.10.2021)

----------


## cfan

Здравствуйте. Может кто помочь скачать данную обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1022952/

----------


## dim_22

Добрый день, помогите скачать, пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/1018159/
Контроль списания бонусов в магазине. Списание бонусных баллов через отправку СМС-кода покупателю

----------


## MCComp

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, нет ли у кого для Бухгалтерии 3.0 внешних печатных форм КС-2 и КС-3, или на подобии: https://infostart.ru/public/1506132// Заранее буду благодарен.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, нет ли у кого для Бухгалтерии 3.0 внешних печатных форм КС-2 и КС-3, или на подобии: https://infostart.ru/public/1506132// Заранее буду благодарен.


Есть такая
https://infostart.ru/public/1472258/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zAzK/sxCJ2aHt5

----------

Ankiss (12.10.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), daydream-07 (13.10.2021), El Infinito (22.11.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), MCComp (12.10.2021), milena7 (15.12.2021), pony95 (12.10.2021), valanord (21.11.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (14.10.2021), АлексБор (15.10.2021), Замка (13.10.2021)

----------


## MCComp

> Есть такая
> https://infostart.ru/public/1472258/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zAzK/sxCJ2aHt5


Спасибо! Попробую.

----------


## minos_111

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста:
Выгрузка и загрузка XML для управляемых форм 8.3 (с отбором)
Такая есть здесь:
https://infostart.ru/public/1149722/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста:
> Выгрузка и загрузка XML для управляемых форм 8.3 (с отбором)
> Такая есть здесь:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1149722/


Есть другая
https://infostart.ru/public/1055196/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/54mo/5AvSSSwfJ

----------

Ankiss (12.10.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), ben.tim (16.10.2021), daydream-07 (13.10.2021), garipova (20.10.2021), Gorinich_zloy (23.11.2021), iulyus (15.10.2021), Katerina_777 (13.10.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), Masik777 (15.10.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (12.10.2021), SLED (07.12.2021), SPMig (17.12.2021), UltimatumX (10.03.2022), valanord (21.11.2021), Veta K (30.11.2021), ZapMos (14.10.2021), АлексБор (15.10.2021), Замка (13.10.2021)

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста !!!! https://infostart.ru/public/1438105/

----------


## cront

Добрый день. А может кто нибудь помочь с https://infostart.ru/public/587751/

Буду очень благодарен

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста:
> Выгрузка и загрузка XML для управляемых форм 8.3 (с отбором)
> Такая есть здесь:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1149722/


*1149722_v.0.0.1.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (14.10.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), dim_22 (14.10.2021), Gorinich_zloy (23.11.2021), iulyus (15.10.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), Masik777 (15.10.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (18.10.2021), SLK01 (22.10.2021), starek (14.10.2021), Valbeshnik (15.10.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (14.10.2021)

----------


## vanok356

https://infostart.ru/public/630491/
Нужна обработка очень
Заранее спасибо

----------


## DDA13

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/788756/#slide-to-files
Или может у кого завалялась аналогичная обработка для замены номенклатуры без характеристик на номенклатуру с характеристиками для УТ 11

----------


## Fltr

> https://infostart.ru/public/630491/
> Нужна обработка очень
> Заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BbbB/bNk9C1d7E

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), daydream-07 (16.10.2021), El Infinito (22.11.2021), gurskij (18.10.2021), levachok (16.10.2021), Masik777 (18.10.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), milena7 (15.12.2021), pony95 (18.10.2021), shamanbys (25.10.2021), valanord (21.11.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (19.10.2021), АлексБор (18.10.2021), Замка (21.10.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## MCComp

Добрый вечер. Нужна очень cf обновленная из обработки https://infostart.ru/public/1348901/, но обновленная от июля 2021 г. (16.07.2021 г.) - старая версия есть у меня. Спасибо заранее всем.

----------


## ign

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста или подобный отчет - справка об алиментах приставам.

https://infostart.ru/public/1185258/

----------


## maaxxx

Ваш логин: maksa_a_@mail.ru
Ваш пароль: m2y93d4uqfh65msv
на скачевания в турбобит на 1 сутки

----------

GTA33 (19.10.2021), ign (19.10.2021), Пихтор (19.10.2021)

----------


## mtim

Добрый день! Ни у кого нет "Древесный отбор" или фильтр для дерева значений  infostart.ru/public/546242/

----------


## ggerl

Добрый день! Помогите скачать, пжл.
https://infostart.ru/public/204410/
на адрес olgasik07@mail.ru 
Спасибо!!

----------


## MCComp

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, у кого-нибудь есть акт о приемке выполненных работ (внешняя форма, отчет) для БП 3.0, именно со словом "Акт о приемке выполненных работ" (переделанный например со строительной бухгалтерии). Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, у кого-нибудь есть акт о приемке выполненных работ (внешняя форма, отчет) для БП 3.0, именно со словом "Акт о приемке выполненных работ" (переделанный например со строительной бухгалтерии). Спасибо заранее.


https://infostart.ru/public/1472258/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zAzK/sxCJ2aHt5

----------

baa1992 (21.10.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), levachok (21.10.2021), MCComp (24.10.2021), pony95 (22.10.2021), savchenkodenis (25.10.2021), Valbeshnik (21.10.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (23.10.2021), АлексБор (22.10.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## sivka_urka

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обработки:
https://infostart.ru/public/166353/
https://infostart.ru/public/166618/
https://infostart.ru/public/166813/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать обработки:
> https://infostart.ru/public/166353/
> https://infostart.ru/public/166618/
> https://infostart.ru/public/166813/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jBLw/dqbW2KU26
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3TVr/kWXn1xup1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4vjr/4ucugrFvk

----------

666Rebel666 (21.10.2021), baa1992 (21.10.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), Gregor_7 (21.10.2021), guzai (08.11.2021), Katerina_777 (03.12.2021), levachok (21.10.2021), pony95 (22.10.2021), sivka_urka (21.10.2021), SLK01 (22.10.2021), valanord (21.11.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), yurii_z (30.10.2021), ZapMos (23.10.2021), АлексБор (22.10.2021), Замка (21.10.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Замка

День добрый, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1226596/ пожалуйста

----------


## daydream-07

Здравствуйте )
может у кого есть внешняя форма "Задание на отбор товаров" из РеализацииТоваровУслуг для УТ 11.4?

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пож с https://infostart.ru/public/588697/

----------


## denis-v16

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/426763/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/426763/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3h1L/s5ZbNWQjs

----------

compit911 (11.11.2021), El Infinito (22.11.2021), Katerina_777 (03.12.2021), levachok (23.10.2021), Masik777 (23.10.2021), pony95 (22.10.2021), SPMig (17.12.2021), valanord (21.11.2021), Valbeshnik (22.10.2021), vulli (31.12.2022), ZapMos (23.10.2021), АлексБор (25.10.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## denis-v16

Благодарю. Спасибо.

----------


## MCComp

Здравствуйте! У кого нибудь есть обработка выгрузки в Excel из Розница 2.3 (последних версий) номенклатуры по группам, штрих кодов и цен. Буду признателен.

----------


## Владимир66

Добрый вечер!

помогите, плиз, с https://infostart.ru/public/803319/

----------


## alex601

Скачайте пожалуйста обработку - https://infostart.ru/public/1304175/
"Универсальная обработка переноса данных из основной конфигурации в расширение"

----------


## Замка

День добрый, может у кого-то есть https://infostart.ru/public/882080/, пожалуйста помогите скачать.

----------


## dimahigh2

помогите скачать плиз https://infostart.ru/public/1250722/
на dimahigh@ya.ru

----------


## alex601

Добрый день, выложите на обменник:
https://infostart.ru/public/1422791/

----------


## Артур Хвостов

Добрый день
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/273437/
russia_1991@mail.ru

----------


## Елена С.А.

Вечер добрый. Сюда уже выкладывали эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/899647/. Может у кого-нибудь есть Обновление от 22.11.2020 (v 1.2.1)? Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Fltr

> Вечер добрый. Сюда уже выкладывали эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/899647/. Может у кого-нибудь есть Обновление от 22.11.2020 (v 1.2.1)? Буду очень благодарна!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TKjU/z2FEbLG3J

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), ben.tim (02.11.2021), guzai (08.11.2021), levachok (27.10.2021), Masik777 (29.10.2021), pony95 (29.10.2021), SPMig (17.12.2021), UltimatumX (10.03.2022), ZapMos (09.11.2021), АлексБор (27.10.2021), Елена С.А. (29.10.2021), Маруся18 (04.12.2021)

----------


## kulik2009

Здравствуйте! У кого нибудь есть отчеты для кадровиков для УПП1.3 вот из этих: https://infostart.ru/public/395492/ , https://infostart.ru/public/790928/ , https://infostart.ru/public/930398/
Заранее очень БЛАГОДАРЕН!

----------


## Красный

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку   https://infostart.ru/public/1391374/

----------


## Flad

Добрый день!
Нужна обработка для создания XML файла для работы с "Честный знак". К примеру что-то из:
https://infostart.ru/public/1187775/  Создание XML-файла документа "Отгрузка": маркировка обуви
https://infostart.ru/public/1198855/  Подготовка файла csv для отгрузки обуви в Честный знак для 1С:Управление торговлей 11.4
https://infostart.ru/public/1194818/  Маркировка обуви. Создание XML файлов для ввода в оборот \ Отгрузки \ Приемки
https://infostart.ru/public/1210401/  Честный знак. Маркировка остатков обуви. Ввод в оборот xml-файлом

----------


## El Infinito

Здравствуйте.

У кого-нибудь есть форма ТОРГ-2 для УПП 1.3 ?

----------


## CzaRus

Добрый день. Нужен счет на оплату с QR кодом для УНФ. Для юр и физ лиц. 
Счет на оплату с QR кодом: новая версия для конфигурации 1.6.19.215 от 11.02.20 
https://infostart.ru/public/786359/ 
Поделитесь пожалуйста этой обработкой, или похожей. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Lolipop111

Помогу скачать с Инфостарта за стартмани.

----------


## Fiona18

Добрый день!
Скачайте пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
для Бухгалтерии 3.0

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем! На всякий выкладываю ссылку на старые обработки. Вдруг кому понадобятся. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6DE35ZPJcGHMX

----------

Alexsander555 (16.04.2022), asusteh (11.12.2021), Fiona18 (01.11.2021), gurskij (02.11.2021), iulyus (10.11.2021), milena7 (15.12.2021), salex.com (01.02.2022), SLED (07.12.2021), SPMig (17.12.2021), Valbeshnik (02.11.2021), ZapMos (09.11.2021), АлексБор (02.11.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Скачайте пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
> для Бухгалтерии 3.0


Не проверял. Попробуйте. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/492lZ0M89Z7GGQ

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), daydream-07 (11.11.2021), Fiona18 (01.11.2021), levachok (06.11.2021), milena7 (15.12.2021), pony95 (01.11.2021), ZapMos (09.11.2021), АлексБор (02.11.2021), Маруся18 (04.12.2021)

----------


## al_kon

Добрый день! Интересует https://infostart.ru/public/915128/ Отчет "История изменения объектов" для БП 3.0 или аналогичный.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Интересует https://infostart.ru/public/915128/ Отчет "История изменения объектов" для БП 3.0 или аналогичный.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hzwq/fNCRNJrax

----------

666Rebel666 (02.11.2021), al_kon (02.11.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), CzaRus (02.11.2021), daydream-07 (11.11.2021), gurskij (02.11.2021), Lantra (02.11.2021), levachok (06.11.2021), pony95 (01.11.2021), SPMig (17.12.2021), VanDM (29.11.2021), ZapMos (09.11.2021), АлексБор (02.11.2021), Замка (02.11.2021)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Может быть есть у кого то внешний отчет по калькуляции себестоимости для УПП?
Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
https://infostart.ru/public/361190/ - Схема отчета "Калькуляция себестоимости" с ценой затраты на единицу продукции
https://infostart.ru/public/267237/ - Калькуляция себестоимости сводно по изделиям

----------


## interprais

Добрый день, есть у кого такая обработка https://infostart.ru/public/506884/ (права доступа по ролям), можете скачать или отправить на почту interprais86@mail.ru, спасибо большое заранее.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, есть у кого такая обработка https://infostart.ru/public/506884/ (права доступа по ролям), можете скачать или отправить на почту interprais86@mail.ru, спасибо большое заранее.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LSMS/ouAYSeFq5

----------

AHelen (22.11.2021), Ankiss (08.11.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), El Infinito (22.11.2021), goodcat999 (03.11.2021), interprais (02.11.2021), iulyus (15.11.2021), Katerina_777 (03.12.2021), levachok (06.11.2021), pony95 (03.11.2021), SPMig (17.12.2021), valanord (21.11.2021), Valbeshnik (02.11.2021), ZapMos (09.11.2021), Zerosu (04.11.2021), АлексБор (07.11.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## interprais

Спасибо еще раз, то что нужно!

----------


## ext3im

Добрый день
Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/893670/

----------


## Yu-Yu

Всем добрый день! мог бы кто-нибудь поделиться обработкой от сюда https://infostart.ru/public/167919/ Работа с картами
Буду благодарна!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем добрый день! мог бы кто-нибудь поделиться обработкой от сюда https://infostart.ru/public/167919/ Работа с картами
> Буду благодарна!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/y1Nw/6ZqWexq5V

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), El Infinito (22.11.2021), gurskij (04.11.2021), iulyus (15.11.2021), levachok (06.11.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (06.11.2021), Valbeshnik (04.11.2021), Yu-Yu (08.11.2021), ZapMos (09.11.2021), АлексБор (07.11.2021)

----------


## parus2000

Здравствуйте!

Если не затруднит, то скачайте, пожалуйста: https://clck.ru/YdiN9

----------


## parus2000

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Если не затруднит, то скачайте, пожалуйста: https://clck.ru/YdiN9


Ой, я, похоже, ошибся темой. Перенесите в эту

----------


## ss12

прошу прошу прошу https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1176543/
выложи пожадулйста
или еще что нибудь по правам доступа и ролям

----------


## alexandr_ll

> прошу прошу прошу https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1176543/
> выложи пожадулйста
> или еще что нибудь по правам доступа и ролям


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jqig/m99Qo6dvi

----------

AHelen (14.11.2021), Ankiss (08.11.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), Bizlen (28.11.2021), DrRudolfDrok (05.11.2021), goodcat999 (24.11.2021), iulyus (11.11.2021), levachok (06.11.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (06.11.2021), ss12 (04.11.2021), Valbeshnik (04.11.2021), ZapMos (09.11.2021), АлексБор (07.11.2021), Замка (22.11.2021), Маруся18 (04.12.2021)

----------


## ss12

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jqig/m99Qo6dvi


спасибо!!!!!!

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022)

----------


## dron567

нужна 1c предприятие платформа на клиент и сервер 8.3.16.1814 rpm, поделитесь)))

----------


## alexandr_ll

> нужна 1c предприятие платформа на клиент и сервер 8.3.16.1814 rpm, поделитесь)))


Какая разрядность?

----------


## Yu-Yu

> Всем добрый день! мог бы кто-нибудь поделиться обработкой от сюда https://infostart.ru/public/167919/ Работа с картами
> Буду благодарна!


Спасибо!

----------


## aro

Поделитесь, если есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1479979/ или что-то подобное. Спасибо

----------


## vitn

Может кто-нибудь помочь?
https://infostart.ru/public/1338490/
https://infostart.ru/public/199653/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ALPandGOLD

Добрый день можете помочь скачать с InfoStart

Импорт больничного (ЭЛН) из файла (XML), формат 2.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1363838/

----------


## iulyus

Добрый день!
Не нашел https://infostart.ru/public/1222978/ - может кто-нибудь поделиться? Спасибо заранее!

----------


## tuvo_de

Здраствуйте, у Вас имеется сборник по обработкам из Infostart? Не могли бы Вы пожалуйста отправить их в личку?

Просто очень необходима эта обработка, а найти её негде..

https://infostart.ru/public/70480/

Заранее спасибо ^_^

----------


## compit911

Добрый день!  Помогите скачать обработку infostart.ru/public/693370/ или аналогичную для работы с весами cas без использования платных драйверов.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здраствуйте, у Вас имеется сборник по обработкам из Infostart? Не могли бы Вы пожалуйста отправить их в личку?
> 
> Просто очень необходима эта обработка, а найти её негде..
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/70480/
> 
> Заранее спасибо ^_^


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FNKV/FY3p7u9ku

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), iulyus (15.11.2021), levachok (12.11.2021), mariorv (14.11.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (23.11.2021), Valbeshnik (14.11.2021), Veta K (30.11.2021), ZapMos (11.11.2021), АлексБор (11.11.2021), Замка (22.11.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Maikroft

Добрый день.

Никто не поможет с обработкой: [url]https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/853451/

Или с этой: https://infostart.ru/public/591989/

----------


## Нурсултан03

Добрый день. Пожалуйста поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1340409/. Заранее благодарен

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> 
> Никто не поможет с обработкой: [url]https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/853451/
> 
> Или с этой: https://infostart.ru/public/591989/


Только с этой - *591989.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (14.11.2021), gurskij (16.11.2021), iulyus (15.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (23.11.2021), ZapMos (24.11.2021)

----------


## toxajin

https://infostart.ru/public/1252328/
Помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужно
Буду очень признателен

----------


## ext3im

Добрый день. Пожалуйста помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/944785/   или https://infostart.ru/public/1072446/, заранее спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> https://infostart.ru/public/1252328/
> Помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужно
> Буду очень признателен


Есть аналог
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/27bM/MB6NhQfys

----------

AHelen (22.11.2021), levachok (17.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), ZapMos (24.11.2021), АлексБор (16.11.2021)

----------


## ghostrid3r

https://infostart.ru/public/284674/
Помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужно, последнюю версию
Буду очень признателен

----------


## mtim

Добрый день! А можешь еще раз залить пожалуйста?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! А можешь еще раз залить пожалуйста?


Как догадаться, что вы просите?

----------


## shamanbys

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть ? 
https://infostart.ru/public/585564/

----------


## Lenha

Помогите у кого есть обработка переноса данных с Бух 8.2 в УТ 10.3

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите у кого есть обработка переноса данных с Бух 8.2 в УТ 10.3


https://infostart.ru/public/384013/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kFwV/PHAL1rnFf

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (22.11.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (23.11.2021), ZapMos (24.11.2021), Маруся18 (04.12.2021)

----------


## bboy2008

Помогите с обработкой кто может!
Групповое изменение цены в документах реализации
http://newexp.ru/public/1172237/

----------


## RedCat77

Цитата Сообщение от interprais Посмотреть сообщение
Добрый день, есть у кого такая обработка https://infostart.ru/public/506884/ (права доступа по ролям), можете скачать или отправить на почту interprais86@mail.ru, спасибо большое заранее.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LSMS/ouAYSeFq5

Просьба выложить да другой файлообменник СПС

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (22.11.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (23.11.2021), ZapMos (24.11.2021)

----------


## Trueman_v_tire

Поделитесь обработкой Загрузка данных из ПО R-keeper 7 UCS в 1С:Бухгалтерию 8.3  
http://xn---1-6kca8bgsjrjhe.xn--p1ai/public/1123724/

----------


## m2200

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1253301/

----------


## aro

Всем хорошего дня. Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/544574/

----------


## denis_stan

Добрый день, есть может у кого Бюджетирование движения денежных средств для Бухгалтерии 3.0, https://infostart.ru/public/1225415/. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Aputilov

http://infostart.it-titan.ru/public/284674/?id=4
ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.5
Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Fltr

> http://infostart.it-titan.ru/public/284674/?id=4
> ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.5
> Поделитесь пожалуйста


Только 3.0.4.3
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5rNo/PcSzgANnq

----------

Aputilov (25.11.2021), bacemo (17.07.2022), CoRpS (25.11.2021), Katerina_777 (03.12.2021), levachok (28.11.2021), masejka (08.12.2021), Masik777 (04.12.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), milena7 (15.12.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021), valanord (27.11.2021), Valbeshnik (25.11.2021), ZapMos (27.11.2021), АлексБор (25.11.2021), Маруся18 (04.12.2021)

----------


## Aputilov

> Только 3.0.4.3
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5rNo/PcSzgANnq


Спасибо огромное!
Очень выручил! Дай бог тебе денег много и короной не болеть!

----------

guzai (01.12.2021)

----------


## nikokoko

https://infostart.ru/public/934986/
Добрый день! Без особых надежд, но может есть у кого данная обработка?

----------


## valanord

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь,пожалуйста, кто-нибудь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/643572/ или аналогичной.

----------


## valanord

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, https://infostart.ru/public/569918/

----------


## vooz

Здравствуйте!

Доделываю внешнюю печатную форму договора поставки со спецификацией. Архив https://oxy.cloud/d/pMEe

Проверял на бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0.101.19. работает.

Как организовать возможность подстановки печати и подписи из Реквизитов организации?

----------


## goshatodor

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть 
https://infostart.ru/public/277481/

----------


## garipova

Добрый день! если есть возможность поделиться, буду благодарна
https://infostart.ru/public/83134/

----------


## Алёныч

Может у кого есть такой, файла по ссылке уже нет, буду благодарна

----------


## Алёныч

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LhLh/N8TKybyW4


Может у кого есть такой, файла по ссылке уже нет, буду благодарна

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Может у кого есть такой, файла по ссылке уже нет, буду благодарна


https://infostart.ru/public/790906/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YYvg/JAtqWyWaA

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), guzai (02.02.2022), levachok (04.12.2021), ZapMos (21.12.2021), Замка (06.12.2021), Маруся18 (10.12.2021)

----------


## nikokoko

https://infostart.ru/public/420278/
Может кто поделиться?
Или схожая https://infostart.ru/public/1231171/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> https://infostart.ru/public/420278/
> Может кто поделиться?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GDWk/SfZdTDCBM

----------

AHelen (05.12.2021), bacemo (17.07.2022), gurskij (06.12.2021), levachok (04.12.2021), Masik777 (07.12.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), nikokoko (03.12.2021), niyazovrus (06.12.2021), shamanbys (06.12.2021), SLK01 (17.12.2021), Valbeshnik (05.12.2021), ZapMos (21.12.2021), Замка (06.12.2021), Маруся18 (10.12.2021), Светлана1983 (05.12.2021)

----------


## Светлана1983

Может кто-то поделится - мне нужна простая обработка для 1С 8.3: загрузка ПКО, РКО, операции по платежной карте из файла ексель.
Наподобие:
https://infostart.ru/public/932781/
https://infostart.ru/public/1229011/

----------


## Bizlen

Доброго времени суток! 
Может у кого есть обработка:
https://infostart.ru/public/1321350/ или
https://infostart.ru/public/679241/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Может кто-то поделится - мне нужна простая обработка для 1С 8.3: загрузка ПКО, РКО, операции по платежной карте из файла ексель.
> Наподобие:
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1229011/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Ms4/NH9zcSs4p

----------

666Rebel666 (06.12.2021), Ankiss (17.12.2021), bacemo (17.07.2022), ikalichkin (07.12.2021), levachok (07.12.2021), Masik777 (07.12.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (08.12.2021), shamanbys (06.12.2021), SLED (12.12.2021), Veta K (06.12.2021), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (21.12.2021), Замка (06.12.2021), Маруся18 (10.12.2021)

----------


## veraperev

Добрый день. помогите скачать //infostart.ru/public/1394230/. Спасибо.

----------


## veraperev

Добрый день. помогите пож. скачать //infostart.ru/public/1394230/. Спасибо.

----------


## veraperev

Добрый день. Помогите пож. скачать //infostart.ru/public/1394230/. Спасибо.

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1406740/
Спасибо!

----------


## MCComp

Доброй ночки. Подскажите, может у кого-нибудь есть Валовая прибыль (1С: Розница 2.3) Управляемые формы (https://infostart.ru/public/604264/), версия 0.8 (Изменения в версии 0.8 (Исправлена ошибка приводившая к делению на ноль в тех периодах где было продано и возвращено равное количество какого либо товара), а то у меня 0.6, хотелось бы посвежее. Для Розница 2.3.9 и выше. Заранее благодарен буду. Или аналогичный отчет.

----------


## masejka

И от меня ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за обработку!)

----------


## prival

> Доброй ночки. Подскажите, может у кого-нибудь есть Валовая прибыль (1С: Розница 2.3) Управляемые формы (https://infostart.ru/public/604264/), версия 0.8 (Изменения в версии 0.8 (Исправлена ошибка приводившая к делению на ноль в тех периодах где было продано и возвращено равное количество какого либо товара), а то у меня 0.6, хотелось бы посвежее. Для Розница 2.3.9 и выше. Заранее благодарен буду. Или аналогичный отчет.


фактически тоже самое.... попробуйте
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/nr8QsXaNq4SqiQ

----------

alexandr_ll (08.12.2021), bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (09.12.2021), MCComp (08.12.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (08.12.2021), SLK01 (17.12.2021), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (21.12.2021), Маруся18 (10.12.2021)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, пожалуйста помогите: https://expert.chistov.pro/public/1469065/. Низко кланяюсь))

----------


## Maikroft

Добрый день.

Помогите скачать за небольшое вознаграждение, чтобы самому макет не рисовать?

https://infostart.ru/public/596806/

----------


## MCComp

Спасибо. Попробую.

----------


## samat9393

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/654300/?detail=Y
Именно интересует загрузка чеков с ФНС.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/654300/?detail=Y
> Именно интересует загрузка чеков с ФНС.
> Заранее спасибо.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YGT3klrSAMB-xg Как работает еще не проверил.

----------

666Rebel666 (09.12.2021), Ankiss (17.12.2021), bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (09.12.2021), pony95 (09.12.2021), shamanbys (13.12.2021), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (21.12.2021), Маруся18 (10.12.2021)

----------


## 1CUserM

Просьба помочь с этими разработками, спасибо
https://infostart.ru/public/292918/
https://infostart.ru/public/944348/
https://infostart.ru/public/538764/
https://infostart.ru/public/139279/

----------


## samat9393

К сожалению не работает, Может у кого есть более актуальные версии?
Поделитесь с опытом как загружать чеки в 1С БП3 автоматически, может есть другие способы

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Просьба помочь с этими разработками, спасибо
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/139279/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mLSB/ovtfqC7ro

----------

666Rebel666 (11.12.2021), Ava1or (14.12.2021), bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (13.12.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (21.12.2021), SLK01 (17.12.2021), Valbeshnik (11.12.2021), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (21.12.2021), АлексБор (13.12.2021), Маруся18 (10.12.2021)

----------


## acvant

Добрый день! Прошу помочь, необходим отчет:

https://infostart.ru/public/download...302&pub=281301

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ava1or

Доброго всем дня! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/100967/ "АДМИНИСТРАТОР 9.4"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго всем дня! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/100967/ "АДМИНИСТРАТОР 9.4"


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4jzF/4vaQwpuMt

----------

Ava1or (14.12.2021), bacemo (28.12.2022), levachok (15.12.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (21.12.2021), sewell (23.12.2021), SLK01 (17.12.2021), UltimatumX (10.03.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (21.12.2021), АлексБор (14.12.2021), Замка (15.12.2021)

----------


## sergo421

Добрый день. Помогите раздобыть обработку или поделитесь пожалуйста. Благадарю за ранее https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1114630/  Выгрузка из 1С номенклатуры со штрихкодами без программирования.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Помогите раздобыть обработку или поделитесь пожалуйста. Благадарю за ранее https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1114630/  Выгрузка из 1С номенклатуры со штрихкодами без программирования.


А чем там делиться? Это статья, в ней описано, как сформировать. Следуйте приведенным инструкциям и все.

----------

sergo421 (14.12.2021)

----------


## sergo421

Добрый день. Помогите раздобыть обработку или поделитесь пожалуйста. Благадарю за ранее  https://infostart.ru/public/236088/        Печать Прайс-листа с картинками не из 1С для УТП

----------


## Holeing

Всем привет. Поделитесь обработкой у кого есть - https://infostart.ru/public/1029985/...l=Y&ID=1029985 , ее суть строить Структуру организации в 1С, может есть похожее что-то. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## macrony

Добрый день! Поделитесь у кого есть: https://infostart.ru/public/1563178/ (Заказ покупателя, ТОРГ-12, Счет-фактура, УПД для 1С: УНФ (Управление нашей фирмой)). Спасибо заранее.

----------


## filippt

Добрый день! Поделитесь у кого есть: https://infostart.ru/public/600387/ Спасибо заранее.

----------


## filippt

Добрый день! Поделитесь у кого есть: https://infostart.ru/public/920475/ Спасибо заранее.

----------


## MCComp

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого нибудь отчет книги доходов на патенте для Розница 2.3.9.47 (или Розница последних версий 2.3.10...). Благодарю заранее.

----------


## Galas

День добрый!
Пожалуйста помогите с обработками: https://infostart.ru/public/695957/ и https://infostart.ru/public/615589/ для бухгалтерии 3.0
Дополнительные сведения в печатных формах (Бухгалтерия 3),
Добавление дополнительных сведений документа на форму (без изменения конфигурации, через расширение)

----------


## prival

> Здравствуйте! Есть у кого нибудь отчет книги доходов на патенте для Розница 2.3.9.47 (или Розница последних версий 2.3.10...). Благодарю заранее.


а зачем на патенте книга доходов???

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а зачем на патенте книга доходов???


"Книга доходов по патенту" согласно Приказа от 22 октября 2012 г. N 135н МинФин.

----------


## CzaRus

Добрый день! Необходимо производство в УТ 11, может у кого есть https://nashe-proizvodstvo.ru/ или https://www.auditprofi-it.ru/1c_trade_production/descr/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MichaelIII

> День добрый!
> Пожалуйста помогите с обработками: https://infostart.ru/public/695957/ и https://infostart.ru/public/615589/ для бухгалтерии 3.0
> Дополнительные сведения в печатных формах (Бухгалтерия 3),
> Добавление дополнительных сведений документа на форму (без изменения конфигурации, через расширение)


615589: https://dropmefiles.com/29nyF

----------

Ankiss (17.12.2021), bacemo (28.07.2022), levachok (19.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021), ZapMos (21.12.2021)

----------


## GM15

Доброго дня всем. Помогите найти внешнюю форму УКД для УТ 11.2. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Алёныч

Быстрый поиск и удаление дублей https://infostart.ru/public/127859/

Здравствуйте! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть, буду благодарна. Ссылки не действительны уже

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Быстрый поиск и удаление дублей https://infostart.ru/public/127859/
> 
> Здравствуйте! 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть, буду благодарна. Ссылки не действительны уже


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/d4u7/JGfcjgLnm

----------

AHelen (06.02.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), Bizlen (01.02.2022), goodcat999 (28.12.2021), guzai (02.02.2022), Katerina_777 (12.01.2022), levachok (19.12.2021), Masik777 (22.12.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), NNNe (24.01.2022), pony95 (21.12.2021), popenko (21.12.2021), SLK01 (17.12.2021), tmiroha (27.07.2022), ttt_misha (17.12.2021), Valbeshnik (18.12.2021), ZapMos (21.12.2021), Zerosu (17.12.2021), _kr0t_ (21.12.2021), АлексБор (19.12.2021), Елена С.А. (14.01.2022), Замка (27.12.2021), Маруся18 (15.01.2022)

----------


## edzes

Добрый день! Ранее на Unibyte был архив обработок с инфостарта, поделитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь новой ссылкой на тот архив.

----------

asusteh (20.12.2021)

----------


## MCComp

> а зачем на патенте книга доходов???


На УСН по требованию ИФНС формируется КУДИР (книга доходов и расходов), на патенте книга доходов. Книга учёта доходов на ПСН — требование ст. 346.53 НК РФ. Она нужна, чтобы показать налоговой, что вы соблюдаете ограничение по сумме доходов — 60 млн рублей в 2021 году. Предприниматели, которые превысят лимит, потеряют право на патент с самого начала его действия.

----------


## _kr0t_

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать отчет "Анализ просроченной кредиторской задолженности" https://infostart.ru/public/1339133/
Может у кого-то есть аналогичные отчеты, буду рад если поделитесь.
Спасибо!

----------


## eesyb

Давно я здесь не был, коронавирус...
Доброго времени суток!
Очень нужна обработка для УТ 11.4 "Печать этикеток и ценников из номенклатуры"
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Ранее на Unibyte был архив обработок с инфостарта, поделитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь новой ссылкой на тот архив.


По моему, уже выкладывал, но не трудно еще раз выложить)) https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6DE35ZPJcGHMX

----------

Alexsander555 (16.04.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), galeena (13.01.2022), guzai (02.02.2022), m1969 (24.12.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), NNNe (24.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022), Semper (25.12.2021), Vladislav@ (08.12.2022), ZapMos (30.12.2021), Катарина82 (23.12.2021), Хусниддин949 (24.01.2022)

----------


## RedCat77

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать "Faster - многофункциональный ускоритель работы программиста" https://infostart.ru/public/137124/

----------


## Semper

Здравсвтуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1289626/
Почта gazetagid@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать "Faster - многофункциональный ускоритель работы программиста" https://infostart.ru/public/137124/


Ищем *ЗДЕСЬ* !

----------

levachok (27.12.2021), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022), АлексБор (26.12.2021), Маруся18 (02.01.2022)

----------


## BigAnn

Здравствуйте!
Может кто-то помочь скачать расширение?
http://infostart.msk.ru/public/785592/
Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## nikokoko

Приветствую! Может есть у кого обработка для ролей доступа:
https://infostart.ru/public/1225994/

----------


## RedCat77

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать "Подключение эквайрингового терминала ПриватБанка к 1С по протоколу JSON" https://infostart.ru/public/1408984/
"Внешняя компонента для работы по Web-socket протоколу x32 x64" 2.0.1.1 Win32 https://infostart.ru/public/808432/

----------


## Bonza13

Здравствуйте, нужна "Установка цен из карточки номенклатуры для 1С:Розница" https://infostart.ru/public/1190874/
Спасибо

----------


## prival

> Здравствуйте, нужна "Установка цен из карточки номенклатуры для 1С:Розница" https://infostart.ru/public/1190874/
> Спасибо


делал тоже самое https://disk.yandex.ru/d/JERFyViJ-8pp_A

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), Dyushban (24.02.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), MichaelIII (24.01.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (16.01.2022), АлексБор (08.01.2022)

----------


## lilisys

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/997421/ посвежее..

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/997421/ посвежее..


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/23S9/LfJGeNAi3

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), natik_82 (11.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (16.01.2022)

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Помогите скачать  "СМС-верификация при регистрации клиента, списании бонусных баллов, СМС о начислении баллов" https://infostart.ru/public/793420/ (Для розницы) или  "Контроль списания бонусов в магазине. Списание бонусных баллов через отправку СМС-кода покупателю"  https://infostart.ru/public/1018159/ или "Рассылка СМС при начислении/списании бонусных баллов (Розница 2)" https://infostart.ru/public/1029942/
 Может у кого то есть подобное?

----------


## al_kon

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой "Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0", последняя версия - "СверткаИПереносБП_БП30_v6.6.2.  4": https://infostart.ru/public/509628/

----------


## Elvisbl

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать

----------


## bumazhkin

Буду благодарен за эту обработку

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/338100/

----------


## admin

> Буду благодарен за эту обработку
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/338100/


Не удается получить доступ к сайту

----------


## prival

> Буду благодарен за эту обработку
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/338100/


что касается партий товара и их корректировка под 10.3, то советую посмотреть вот на это
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/WbS40FA-J-idlQ

----------

alexandr_ll (13.01.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), bumazhkin (14.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), natik_82 (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), ZapMos (16.01.2022), АлексБор (13.01.2022), Елена С.А. (14.01.2022), Маруся18 (15.01.2022)

----------


## galeena

Добрый день,
Помогите, пожалуйста,  с этой обработкой https://tnsoft.ru/blog/ispravlyaem-v...ne-trebuetsya/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Буду благодарен за эту обработку
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/338100/


https://infostart.ru/public/338100/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8VrR/NjUAapMWW

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), bumazhkin (14.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), natik_82 (13.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), sewell (26.01.2022), Valbeshnik (14.01.2022), ZapMos (16.01.2022), АлексБор (13.01.2022), Елена С.А. (14.01.2022), Маруся18 (15.01.2022)

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой Копирование элементов справочников https://_inf_start.ru/public/886396/  Спасибо.

----------


## provac

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1166641/

Загрузка данных о продажах WildBerries

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Помогите скачать  [Расширение] Авторассылка сообщений для 1С: Розница  https://infostart.ru/public/1018705/

----------


## w1llko

Доброго времени суток. Помогите скачать *1020829* ссылка на пост:https://infostart.ru/public/1020829/...slide-to-files Заранее благодарю. Желательно на почту: easyfriend2020@mail.ru

----------


## al_kon

Здравствуйте, может есть у кого "Удаление документов за определенный период" 
https://infostart.ru/public/831039/

----------


## ext3im

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/939385/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## iulyus

> Добрый день!
> Не нашел https://infostart.ru/public/1222978/ - может кто-нибудь поделиться? Спасибо заранее!


https://github.com/IRPTeam/Roles - здесь она есть в исходных кодах.

----------

levachok (17.01.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), natik_82 (17.01.2022), NNNe (24.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), sewell (26.01.2022), ZapMos (16.01.2022)

----------


## Dark_Angel411

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1193367/
Загрузка документов поступления в 1С из Диадок и СБИС
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте, может есть у кого "Удаление документов за определенный период" 
> https://infostart.ru/public/831039/


831039

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), natik_82 (17.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), Semper (09.03.2022), ZapMos (16.01.2022), АлексБор (17.01.2022), Маруся18 (23.01.2022)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать  [Расширение] Авторассылка сообщений для 1С: Розница  https://infostart.ru/public/1018705/


1018705

----------

4AuHuK (18.01.2022), alexandr_ll (17.01.2022), bacemo (28.07.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), MichaelIII (16.01.2022), natik_82 (17.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), ZapMos (16.01.2022), Маруся18 (23.01.2022)

----------


## sfaraiT

Добрый дня! 
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/636826/
Бюджет доходов и расходов (БДР) помесячно (БП 3.0)

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый дня! 
> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/636826/
> Бюджет доходов и расходов (БДР) помесячно (БП 3.0)
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


636826

----------

4AuHuK (18.01.2022), alexandr_ll (21.01.2022), bacemo (28.07.2022), levachok (18.01.2022), Masik777 (17.01.2022), natik_82 (17.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), sfaraiT (17.01.2022), Veta K (14.02.2022), ZapMos (18.01.2022), Замка (19.01.2022), Катарина82 (19.01.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1193367/
> Загрузка документов поступления в 1С из Диадок и СБИС
> Заранее спасибо!


Для какой конфы? не указали.
Посмотрите, что есть - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/EFNYqe984-IMOg - это 1229011-ЗагрузкаДанныхИЗОФД
и Sbis1C - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/BYdZ2ss7V1hD6A

----------

AHelen (29.01.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), bullet13 (18.01.2022), levachok (18.01.2022), natik_82 (17.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), rnf70 (21.01.2022), Valbeshnik (18.01.2022), ZapMos (18.01.2022), АлексБор (18.01.2022), Маруся18 (23.01.2022)

----------


## rekrut

Добрый день, возможно ли скачать https://infostart.ru/public/985786/?
Если, нет, может быть есть что-то подобное для ут 10.3?

----------


## masejka

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна обработка Загрузка номенклатуры из Excel в УТ11, КА 2, ERP 2, Розница 2. Дополнительные реквизиты и сведения, характеристики, картинки, цены, остатки
http://infostart.questa.ru/public/308474/
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте!
> Очень нужна обработка Загрузка номенклатуры из Excel в УТ11, КА 2, ERP 2, Розница 2. Дополнительные реквизиты и сведения, характеристики, картинки, цены, остатки
> http://infostart.questa.ru/public/308474/
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать


Не последняя: *308474.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (19.01.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), bullet13 (20.01.2022), levachok (20.01.2022), masejka (20.01.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), NNNe (24.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), YANEINDEZID (13.02.2022), ZapMos (01.02.2022)

----------


## aro

Печатная форма для ЗуП 3.1 "Печать уведомления о прибытии иностранного гражданина к приказу МВД №856 от 10.12.2020" https://infostart.ru/public/1057422/ ПечатьУведомленийОПрибыти  иИностранногоГражданина.epf

----------


## aro

Может есть у кого и готов поделится:
https://infostart.ru/public/1152978/
https://infostart.ru/public/1438885/

----------


## bullet13

> Может есть у кого и готов поделится:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1152978/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1438885/


1152978
1438885

----------

4AuHuK (21.01.2022), alexandr_ll (21.01.2022), aro (21.01.2022), bacemo (28.07.2022), levachok (22.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), Semper (09.03.2022), ZapMos (24.01.2022), АлексБор (21.01.2022), Замка (24.01.2022), Маруся18 (23.01.2022)

----------


## warlonx

Не завалялась ни у кого?
Установка префикса УТ 
https://infostart.ru/public/251559/

----------


## bullet13

> Не завалялась ни у кого?
> Установка префикса УТ 
> https://infostart.ru/public/251559/


251559

----------

666Rebel666 (25.01.2022), alexandr_ll (21.01.2022), bacemo (28.07.2022), KOROvka (04.02.2022), Ladydy (13.02.2022), levachok (22.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), ZapMos (24.01.2022), Маруся18 (23.01.2022)

----------


## masejka

> Не последняя: *308474.zip*, *зеркало*


ikalichkin, спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ, я Вам очень благодарна!)

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022)

----------


## zong10

Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку.
https://infostart.ru/public/951686/

----------


## bullet13

> Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку.
> https://infostart.ru/public/951686/


951686

----------

alex125it (21.01.2022), alexandr_ll (21.01.2022), bacemo (28.07.2022), KOROvka (04.02.2022), levachok (22.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), popenko (21.01.2022), ZapMos (24.01.2022), АлексБор (21.01.2022), Замка (25.01.2022), Маруся18 (23.01.2022)

----------


## bboy2008

Привет! Помогите с ВПФ счет-фактура корректировочный для УПП.

----------


## bullet13

> Привет! Помогите с ВПФ счет-фактура корректировочный для УПП.


1472163

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), bboy2008 (27.01.2022), ikalichkin (26.01.2022), levachok (27.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), АлексБор (26.01.2022)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/367877/ - Заполнение табличных частей документов 
https://infostart.ru/public/1363838/ - Импорт больничного (ЭЛН) из файла (XML), формат 2.0

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! Пожалуйста помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/284674/?ID=284674 (ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТаблично

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! Пожалуйста помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/284674/?ID=284674 (ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТаблично

----------

bullet13 (27.01.2022), levachok (27.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), UltimatumX (10.03.2022), Valbeshnik (27.01.2022), ZapMos (01.02.2022), АлексБор (27.01.2022), Замка (27.01.2022)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> https://infostart.ru/public/367877/ - Заполнение табличных частей документов 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1363838/ - Импорт больничного (ЭЛН) из файла (XML), формат 2.0


367877
1363838

----------

666Rebel666 (27.01.2022), alexandr_ll (27.01.2022), ikalichkin (27.01.2022), levachok (27.01.2022), macrony (30.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), smolen1 (27.01.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), UltimatumX (10.03.2022), Valbeshnik (27.01.2022), ZapMos (01.02.2022), АлексБор (28.01.2022), Замка (27.01.2022)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! Пожалуйста помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/284674/?ID=284674 (ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТаблично

----------

666Rebel666 (27.01.2022), alexandr_ll (27.01.2022), ikalichkin (27.01.2022), levachok (27.01.2022), macrony (30.01.2022), MichaelIII (02.02.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), UltimatumX (10.03.2022), Valbeshnik (27.01.2022), YANEINDEZID (13.02.2022), ZapMos (01.02.2022), АлексБор (28.01.2022), Замка (27.01.2022)

----------


## edzes

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать  
https://infostart.ru/public/907891/

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать  
> https://infostart.ru/public/907891/


https://dropmefiles.com/5VI1n

----------

AHelen (29.01.2022), bacemo (28.07.2022), bullet13 (29.01.2022), edzes (27.01.2022), levachok (27.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), Valbeshnik (27.01.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (01.02.2022), АлексБор (28.01.2022)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать несколько публикаций
https://infostart.ru/public/361190/ - Схема отчета "Калькуляция себестоимости" с ценой затраты на единицу продукции
https://infostart.ru/public/267237/ - Калькуляция себестоимости сводно по изделиям

----------


## whiteulru

День добрый! Помогите скачать Расчетная ведомость 0504402 с разбивкой по начислениям и удержаниям для ЗКГУ 3.1 и ЗУП 3.1 по адресу: https://infostart.ru/public/1273414/

моя почта gvaveshk@yandex.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## bullet13

> День добрый! Помогите скачать Расчетная ведомость 0504402 с разбивкой по начислениям и удержаниям для ЗКГУ 3.1 и ЗУП 3.1 по адресу: https://infostart.ru/public/1273414/
> 
> моя почта gvaveshk@yandex.ru
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


1273414

----------

AHelen (05.02.2022), bacemo (28.07.2022), ikalichkin (29.01.2022), levachok (30.01.2022), MichaelIII (02.02.2022), mpss09 (01.02.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), shamanbys (29.01.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (01.02.2022), АлексБор (31.01.2022), Замка (31.01.2022)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать несколько публикаций
> https://infostart.ru/public/361190/ - Схема отчета "Калькуляция себестоимости" с ценой затраты на единицу продукции
> https://infostart.ru/public/267237/ - Калькуляция себестоимости сводно по изделиям


361190
267237

----------

666Rebel666 (29.01.2022), AHelen (29.01.2022), bacemo (28.07.2022), guzai (02.02.2022), ikalichkin (29.01.2022), levachok (30.01.2022), MichaelIII (02.02.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), smolen1 (29.01.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), Valbeshnik (29.01.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (01.02.2022), АлексБор (31.01.2022), Замка (31.01.2022), Катарина82 (31.01.2022), Маруся18 (02.02.2022)

----------


## Karabasoff

Добрый вечер!  
Задолженность по контрагентам с последними документами продажи/покупки и оплаты (для УТ 10.3, КА 1.1, УПП 1.3)
Может у кого есть такое https://infostart.ru/public/965781/

----------


## notter

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/download...413&pub=637276
и https://infostart.ru/public/download...463&pub=637276 
из той же статьи (https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/637276/)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать 
> https://infostart.ru/public/download...413&pub=637276
> и https://infostart.ru/public/download...463&pub=637276 
> из той же статьи (https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/637276/)


637276 - ПФ_ЛистСогласования
637276 - CfAndManual

----------

666Rebel666 (31.01.2022), AHelen (31.01.2022), ikalichkin (30.01.2022), notter (30.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), popenko (31.01.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), Valbeshnik (31.01.2022), ZapMos (01.02.2022), АлексБор (31.01.2022), Катарина82 (31.01.2022)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый вечер!  
> Задолженность по контрагентам с последними документами продажи/покупки и оплаты (для УТ 10.3, КА 1.1, УПП 1.3)
> Может у кого есть такое https://infostart.ru/public/965781/


965781

----------

666Rebel666 (31.01.2022), AHelen (31.01.2022), alexandr_ll (31.01.2022), ikalichkin (30.01.2022), Karabasoff (31.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), smolen1 (01.02.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), UltimatumX (10.03.2022), Valbeshnik (31.01.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (01.02.2022), АлексБор (31.01.2022), Маруся18 (02.02.2022)

----------


## Uli64

Добрый день! Может есть у кого? 
https://infostart.ru/public/857956/

----------


## salex.com

Всем доброго времени суток! Братцы помогите может есть у кого для УТ 10.3 https://infostart.ru/public/1267622/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем доброго времени суток! Братцы помогите может есть у кого для УТ 10.3 https://infostart.ru/public/1267622/


Так она не подходит к УТ 10.3

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Может есть у кого? 
> https://infostart.ru/public/857956/


Не свежая: *857956.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

AHelen (05.02.2022), alexandr_ll (02.02.2022), bacemo (28.07.2022), bullet13 (02.02.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), Uli64 (07.02.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022)

----------


## papulik

Если у кого то есть https://infostart.ru/public/1070807/ поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## bullet13

> Если у кого то есть https://infostart.ru/public/1070807/ поделитесь пожалуйста


1070807

----------

papulik (03.02.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), Semper (09.03.2022), sewell (02.02.2022), shamanbys (09.02.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), АлексБор (02.02.2022), Замка (03.02.2022)

----------


## papulik

> 1070807


Спасибо за обработку. Подскажите, а нет такой же обработки, но для версии 8.2, а то мне нужно ее использовать для БК 2.0.32.1??? Или вот этой обработка 538465 или эта http://softproc.ru/public/1383107/
или https://infostart.ru/public/304463/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо за обработку. Подскажите, а нет такой же обработки, но для версии 8.2, а то мне нужно ее использовать для БК 2.0.32.1??? Или вот этой обработка 538465 или эта http://softproc.ru/public/1383107/
> или https://infostart.ru/public/304463/


https://infostart.ru/public/538465/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8LFs/5ZewCgZFx

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), bullet13 (02.02.2022), Masik777 (06.03.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022), АлексБор (03.02.2022)

----------


## chubarov

"Забытые" клиенты (УТ 11.4) https://infostart.ru/public/1485169/ поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## papulik

Превратить доработанную конфигурацию в типовую 1383107 - если у кого-то есть - поделитесь

----------


## karter

Здравствуйте

https://infostart.ru/public/1238081/

https://infostart.ru/public/1074572/

Помогите пожалуйста скачть эти формы

----------


## chubarov

может кому пригодиться "Забытые" клиенты (УТ 11.4)

----------

666Rebel666 (02.02.2022), AHelen (05.02.2022), alexandr_ll (02.02.2022), bboy2008 (02.02.2022), bullet13 (02.02.2022), Hitm (25.06.2022), ikalichkin (03.02.2022), MichaelIII (09.02.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), Valbeshnik (03.02.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022), АлексБор (03.02.2022), Маруся18 (03.02.2022)

----------


## bullet13

> Превратить доработанную конфигурацию в типовую 1383107 - если у кого-то есть - поделитесь


1383107

----------

AHelen (05.02.2022), alexandr_ll (03.02.2022), bacemo (23.12.2022), ikalichkin (03.02.2022), MichaelIII (09.02.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), Slide33 (05.02.2022), smolen1 (03.02.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022), АлексБор (03.02.2022)

----------


## bullet13

> Здравствуйте
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1238081/
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1074572/
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачть эти формы


1238081
1074572

----------

AHelen (05.02.2022), alexandr_ll (03.02.2022), bacemo (28.07.2022), bboy2008 (02.02.2022), dmb6083 (01.03.2022), ikalichkin (03.02.2022), MichaelIII (09.02.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), sewell (03.02.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), Valbeshnik (03.02.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022), АлексБор (03.02.2022)

----------


## bboy2008

Есть у кого такая обработка .Поделитесь, пожалуйста.
Перенос данных 7.7 - 8.3. УТ 11
https://infostart.ru/public/1040284/

----------


## papulik

> 1070807


Спасибо. А вы не подскажите как переделать эту обработку под 8.2, а то она создана для 8.3, но автор пишет, что код открыт

----------


## papulik

> 1383107


Спасибо. А вы не подскажите как переделать эту обработку под 8.2, а то она создана для 8.3, но автор пишет, что код открыт

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть у кого данная обработка для  камина 3.0    https://infostart.ru/public/551035/ или может что то похожие

----------


## inems

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать Удаление прикрепленных файлов. Бухгалтерия 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1340438/

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать публикацию,
https://infostart.ru/public/1595716/ - Подключаемая обработка заполнения табличных частей из табличного документа (обычные формы) (УТ 10.3, КА 1.1, УПП 1.3)

----------


## guzai

Доброго дня всем. Есть ли у кого-нибудь возможность скачать https://infostart.ru/public/651839/ Внешняя печатная форма для предварительного просмотра чека ККТ без фискализации. Очень нужно, заранее благодарен.

----------


## notter

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/669223/
Сторнирование документов в ERP, УТ11, БП3.0

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/669223/
> Сторнирование документов в ERP, УТ11, БП3.0


*669223.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

AHelen (06.02.2022), bacemo (28.07.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), notter (09.02.2022), pony95 (09.02.2022), SLK01 (04.03.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022), Елена С.А. (10.06.2022), Эрулан (06.02.2022)

----------


## Эрулан

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1342779/
Сторнирование документов в ЗУП, БП3.0, КА

----------


## Эрулан

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/167865/

Универсальный инструмент программиста для администрирования конфигураций. Сборник наиболее часто используемых обработок под единым интерфейсом.

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/167865/
> 
> Универсальный инструмент программиста для администрирования конфигураций. Сборник наиболее часто используемых обработок под единым интерфейсом.


Есть другое решение https://infostart.ru/public/15126/
Подсистема "Инструменты разработчика"
http://devtool1c.ucoz.ru/ -  сайт автора

----------

tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), Замка (07.02.2022)

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста, может есть у кого обработка: Ограничение доступа менеджеров по продажам в разрезе складов. Расширение для 1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1054779/
Спасибо!

----------


## Bizlen

> Полная версия *689347*


Перезалейте пожалуйста

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022)

----------


## trmph

Здравствуйте!
Ищу Анализ цен -> Динамика изменения цен (номенклатуры и номенклатуры контрагентов)
Публикация № 544060
https://infostart.ru/public/544060/
Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## MichaelIII

> Перезалейте пожалуйста


689347: https://dropmefiles.com/xK0O5

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), Bizlen (14.02.2022), levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (09.02.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), Veta K (14.02.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022), Замка (11.02.2022)

----------


## alginsky

Доброго времени суток! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/305828/

----------


## ProDeveloper

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1184081/

----------


## ded20ded

Добрый вечер, у кого есть ВПФ УПД для реализации поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер, у кого есть ВПФ УПД для реализации поделитесь пожалуйста


Для какой конфигурации?

----------


## nk251

Доброго дня, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1043182/ , или может в закромах у кого завалялась

----------


## Катарина82

Доброго дня, помогите скачать    https://infostart.ru/public/1588412/ ,https://infostart.ru/public/1588189/ ,https://infostart.ru/public/1597490/...ublic/1564070/ ,https://infostart.ru/public/1281041/...ublic/1536316/, https://infostart.ru/public/1486668/

----------


## ЕленаВл

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Статистическую форму в ФТС 
https://infostart.ru/public/808404/#slide-to-files

----------


## inems

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Выгрузка статистической формы в формате xml на сайт ФТС из Бухгалтерии 3.0 управляемые формы
https://infostart.ru/public/1505520/

----------


## SLED

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой у кого она есть https://infostart.ru/public/119601/

----------


## GTA33

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой у кого она есть https://infostart.ru/public/119601/


только несвежая версия https://dropmefiles.com/BBIMg

----------

bacemo (28.07.2022), levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022), АлексБор (14.02.2022)

----------


## ded20ded

Добрый день
ВПФ УПД для реализации нужно для БП 3.0 
заранее спасибо

----------


## bumazhkin

Всем привет! Помогите скачать расширение из Дополнительных материалов с 1с.
https://releases.1c.ru/additional_fi...inobrnauki.zip

----------


## dimaslider

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать Печать этикетки datamatrix c УИН для ГИИС ДМДК - https://infostart.ru/public/1594628/

----------


## edzes

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1597490/ 
Срочно надо, готов оплатить. В ЛС

----------

AlexTAP (16.02.2022)

----------


## AlexTAP

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1597490/ 
> Срочно надо, готов оплатить. В ЛС


Пишите в личку

----------


## edzes

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1597490/ 
> Срочно надо, готов оплатить. В ЛС


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Xkym/6KMbdqoNS

----------

AHelen (20.02.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), Bizlen (17.02.2022), garipova (18.02.2022), inems (17.02.2022), levachok (26.02.2022), new1ogin (24.02.2022), pony95 (17.02.2022), Svetlana_K (03.03.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), ZapMos (23.02.2022), АлексБор (17.02.2022), Замка (17.02.2022), Катарина82 (17.02.2022)

----------


## edzes

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Xkym/6KMbdqoNS 
/public/1597490

----------

4AuHuK (17.02.2022), garipova (22.02.2022), levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (23.02.2022), SLK01 (04.03.2022), Svetlana_K (03.03.2022), ZapMos (23.02.2022), Катарина82 (01.03.2022)

----------


## igorh21

Добрый вечер. Поделитесь или помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/841375/
Подбор номенклатуры в РМК для УТ 10.3

----------


## qwert6396

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1522396/

----------


## sergant500

Доброе время суток. Нет ли у кого платной обработки https://infostart.ru/public/444523/ 
Обмен УПП 1.3, КА 1.1, УТ 10.3 с EnterpriseData (универсальный формат обмена)

----------


## Bizlen

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AkAK/vPaCvQTBo
> что то вроде


Добрый день!
Не работает ссылка. 
Обновите ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## Замка

Доброе утро, пожалуйста помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1097247/ (Методика использования характеристик номенклатуры для снижения количества ресурсных спецификаций в ERP с дополнением).

----------


## Катарина82

помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1609550/

----------


## VorobNik

Добрый вечер!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать


Спасибо!

----------


## tamatama

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1590398/ (Заполнение удержанного и перечисленного НДФЛ равным исчисленному в Приложении 1 формы 6-НДФЛ)

----------


## mppmorjo

Добрый день!
Есть ли у кого-нибудь?
https://infostart.ru/public/1222312/

----------


## MCComp

Приветствую! Случайно нет у кого-нибудь Выгрузка "Сведений о застрахованных лицах (ФСС)" из БП 3.0 (https://infostart.ru/public/1609297/). Ранее выкладывали для ЗиУП, но надо для БП 3.0. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## MCComp

Еще раз приветствую всех! Может у кого есть обновление обработки "Путевые листы (расширение)" https://infostart.ru/public/1134594/ v.3.0.107.34.01 (версия обработки). А то предыдущая с новыми версиями не состыкуется. Заранее буду благодарен.

----------


## BigAnn

Добрый день!
Нужен Пример вывода ШТРИХКОДА в УПД через расширение (без конфигуратора) с минимальными изменениями кода
https://infostart.ru/public/729217/

Спасибо!

----------


## alex=1812

добрый день. Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1518538/.

----------


## ddd2000

помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1134486/

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста.
Печать карточки контрагента в 1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/674534/

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Помогите скачать "Выгрузка сведений о застрахованных лицах (ФСС) из 1С: ЗиКГУ 3.1 во внешний файл(ы)" https://infostart.ru/public/1609399/

----------


## Замка

Доброе утро, может есть у кого-либо Запросник на УФ или поможет скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/295356/. Заранее спасибо большое.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброе утро, может есть у кого-либо Запросник на УФ или поможет скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/295356/. Заранее спасибо большое.


Версия 2.0.17
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/eqqC/KhNYd1cri

----------

alex125it (03.03.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (03.03.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022), SLK01 (04.03.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (05.03.2022), АлексБор (03.03.2022), Замка (03.03.2022)

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1505520/  Выгрузка статистической формы в формате xml на сайт ФТС .Спасибо

----------


## Dragonfly

Помогите пжлст товарищи!
Ведомость по партиям регистра Себестоимость с разбиением оборотов. ERP 2
https://infostart.ru/public/1226097/

Отчет по счетам-фактурам (Отчет по продажам с себестоимостью, партиями, НДС и всем остальным, что необходимо бухгалтеру)
https://infostart.ru/public/79345/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пжлст товарищи!
> 
> Отчет по счетам-фактурам (Отчет по продажам с себестоимостью, партиями, НДС и всем остальным, что необходимо бухгалтеру)
> https://infostart.ru/public/79345/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LF29/GtjK6BNKz

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), Bizlen (09.03.2022), Dragonfly (07.03.2022), levachok (07.03.2022), mikagi (13.04.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (05.03.2022), АлексБор (09.03.2022), Замка (14.03.2022)

----------


## chubarov

День добрый, если есть у кого, поделитесь пожалуйста

Выгрузка УПД в Контур Диадок для 1С:Управление торговлей 10.3 в ред. Приказа 02.04.2021 №534
https://infostart.ru/public/1525943/...l=Y&ID=1525943

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день!
может есть у кого, поделитесь пожалуйста 
https://infostart.ru/public/1315290/
Интеграция мессенджеров (WhatsApp, Telegram, Viber, и тд) в 1С при помощи Chat2Desk
и
https://infostart.ru/public/1110257/
Телеграм 1С – почти коробка
и
https://infostart.ru/public/871481/
Отправка сообщений через Telegram (через прокси)

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

> Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого ... Транспортная накладная 2021 г. для УНФ 1.6 .https://infostart.ru/public/1360500/


Транспортная накладная для УНФ 2021 Внешняя печатная форма: УНФ  версия 3.1.3
PUBID_1360500.zip

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (09.03.2022), MichaelIII (09.03.2022), mikagi (13.04.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (16.03.2022), Замка (15.03.2022)

----------


## lumenok

Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/168392/

----------


## Dragonfly

Ребята, выручайте, очень нужно!
Полный анализ себестоимости выпущенной продукции в 1С:ERP (отчет в ЕРП)
https://infostart.ru/public/1544408/

Себестоимость и прибыль по документу "Реализация товаров и услуг" по товарам
https://infostart.ru/public/1194190/

Ведомость по партиям регистра Себестоимость с разбиением оборотов. ERP 2
https://infostart.ru/public/1226097/

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## MichaelIII

> Доброе утро, может есть у кого-либо Запросник на УФ или поможет скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/295356/. Заранее спасибо большое.


v.2.0.21: https://dropmefiles.com/Az8vJ

----------

666Rebel666 (09.03.2022), alexandr_ll (09.03.2022), Bizlen (13.03.2022), levachok (09.03.2022), santa1 (09.03.2022), SLK01 (13.03.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (16.03.2022), АлексБор (10.03.2022), Замка (10.03.2022)

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

> Транспортная накладная для УНФ 2021 Внешняя печатная форма: УНФ  версия 3.1.3
> PUBID_1360500.zip


В дополнении: Транспортная накладная 2021 г. с наименованием груза
PUBID_1360500_sng.zip

----------

666Rebel666 (10.03.2022), alexandr_ll (10.03.2022), levachok (10.03.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (16.03.2022), Замка (10.03.2022)

----------


## Setufanet

скачайте пожалуйста, 3 стартмани стоит, заплачу
https://infostart.ru/public/726356/

----------


## scorp87

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.

https://infostart.ru/public/1043267/
nealxak@gmail.com

----------


## belarus767

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть)
https://infostart.ru/public/1245239/

belarus767@gmail.com

----------


## alexanderkoe

Добрый день, нужна следующая обработка
https://infostart.ru/public/889984/ 
nefedus@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, пожалуйста помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/346488/. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## XiPyPg

Добрый день, кто поможет скачать - https://infostart.ru/public/915865/ буду очень признателен

----------


## dar_t

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой с инфостат https://infostart.ru/public/416170/. Заранее очень благодарна
dar_t@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, пожалуйста помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/346488/. Заранее благодарна.


346488.zip, зеркало

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (25.04.2022), mikagi (27.07.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## SweetPeach

Помогите скачать
Рассылка расчетных листков
https://infostart.ru/public/874707/

----------


## eaglebrn

Добрый день,
Друзья, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать внешнюю ПФ за поставщика для БП 2.0 https://infostart.ru/public/1480719/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Замка

ikalichkin, Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## maggxz

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/409502/ Заранее спасибо. magg@vov.ru

----------


## wmslasx

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/389803/  Карточка учета материалов М-17 для БП 3.0.  Спасибо.

----------


## Hron21

Кому не жалко https://infostart.ru/public/1402446/  Продажа маркированного товара без марки в УТ 11.4

----------


## Замка

Доброе утро, я опять с просьбой, может есть у кого-нибудь обработка, на добавление реквизитов в ТЧ Товары для ЕРП на странице:
https://infostart.ru/public/1155672/ (РК ДопРеквизиты Номенклатуры / Характеристик в ТЧ Товары для ERP 2.4 и КА 2.4.cfe)
За ранее большое спасибо!

----------


## CzaRus

Добрый день. нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1618707/ или подобное. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Elcan

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
Рассылка:
https://infostart.ru/public/959287/
https://infostart.ru/public/150025/
elcansabiddinli@gmail.com
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

> Здравствуйте, нужна обработка Ведомость по поступлениям. Розница 2.2
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/622942/
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


PUBID_622942.zip

----------

levachok (25.04.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## Dragonfly

Друзья! Помогите скачать, по возможности срочно!
Групповое создание документов-увольнений с автоматическим расчетом. ЗУП 3.1
https://infostart.ru/public/857805/

На всякий случай почта:
scappaflow.oneg@yandex.ru

----------


## BloodBoy

> Если после обновления Розницы на версию 2.3.9.22 или более позднюю 
> не определяются марки и некорректно работает сканер штрихкода
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1462505/
> 
> Расширение, если не устанавливается драйвер  .cfe
> Поделитесь пожалуста


Нашли данную обработку? Можете поделиться?

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1595803/ -  Карточка гражданина, подлежащего воинскому учету. Форма №10 с 2022 года для 1с УПП

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем! У кого есть обработки для исправления отрицательных остатков для УТ 10.3 ( у меня старенькая версия 33.1) Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого что есть. Спасибо огромадное, заранее!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Привет всем! У кого есть обработки для исправления отрицательных остатков для УТ 10.3 ( у меня старенькая версия 33.1) Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого что есть. Спасибо огромадное, заранее!


https://infostart.ru/public/665448/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XmKU/6QtBYzRvU

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (25.04.2022), MetaFrame (26.06.2022), mikagi (13.04.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> https://infostart.ru/public/665448/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XmKU/6QtBYzRvU


Спасибо большое! Буду пробовать. Жму руку друга!

----------

Bulka-Plushka (07.05.2022), vulli (28.12.2022)

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.
> Рассылка:
> https://infostart.ru/public/959287/
> https://infostart.ru/public/150025/
> elcansabiddinli@gmail.com
> Заранее благодарен!


Эта есть https://infostart.ru/public/150025/
https://dropmefiles.com/0lZLI

----------

levachok (25.04.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022)

----------


## murich

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/754248/
Загрузка Прайс-Листов из Excel в 1С Бухгалтерию предприятия 3.0 (БП 3.0) с группами (папками) и создание документов: «Поступление товаров и услуг» и «Реализация товаров и услуг» (проставление Счетов БУ, НУ, НДС, Затрат, доходов, расходов и т. д.)

----------


## ЕвгенийРобот

Доброго времени товарищи.
Есть у кого свежая обработка по свертке УТ 10.3 ? 
https://infostart.ru/public/1592354/ 
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста  https://infostart.ru/public/301966/

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста   https://infostart.ru/public/1300839/

----------


## Shelushun

Здравтсвуйте!
Помогите с обработкой 
https://infostart.ru/public/1285221/
Заранее благодарю!!

----------


## MegaSvin

День добрый! Помогите пожалуйста с расширением https://infostart.ru/public/589074/ Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Alex185

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1219689/
Загрузка отчета комиссионера в 1С 8.3 из Excel от wildberries, ozon, Ламода, Беру.ру и т.д.

----------


## BloodBoy

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dc5J/gEfQtyv9o


Добрый день. Случайно нет свежей версии?

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022)

----------


## ShadowRun

Здравствуйте ! 
Очень понадобилась Транспортная накладная (Приложение №4) с 01.03.2022. (Пост. 2116 от 30.11.2021 )  для УТ 11 
https://infostart.ru/public/download...07&pub=1609881 
Либо подобная для конфигурации УТ 11 . Огромное спасибо !

----------


## Dragonfly

Друзья, кому жалко - помогите скачать!
Выплата аванса и зарплаты в разные банки через Заполнить (а не только подбором). ЗУП 3.1 и ЗГУ 3.1
https://infostart.ru/public/1480321/

Заранее спасибо

----------


## shamanbys

> Эта есть https://infostart.ru/public/150025/
> https://dropmefiles.com/0lZLI


Выложите пожалуйста еще раз.

----------


## Masik777

> Выложите пожалуйста еще раз.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/77LnSrXG_LnINw

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (19.04.2022), mikagi (13.04.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## spdr

Добрый день. Нет ли случайно у кого?
История изменений за период УТ 11
https://infostart.ru/public/1144738/

Почта
sp1d3r0k@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день. Нет ли случайно у кого?  Поделитесь....
https://infostart.ru/public/1149022/
https://infostart.ru/public/1322489/

----------


## Generаl

> Делюсь с вами проверенным сервисом. Для работы с программным обеспечением Крипто-Про приобрёл бессрочный ключ по сладкой цене в 12 $ без привязки к рабочему месту. Возможность работы на 2 разных машинах. Ссылка: https://t.me/oemcenter


Приобрёл ключ КриптоПРО 5.0 все отлично

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Приобрёл ключ КриптоПРО 5.0 все отлично


А при чем тут 1С?

----------


## Generаl

> А при чем тут 1С?


Отчёт потому что через 1с уходит, так настроили у нас совместно с КриптоПРО

----------


## De_marco

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1460749/ или другая печатная форма УПД 534 для БП 3.0?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Есть у кого нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1460749/ или другая печатная форма УПД 534 для БП 3.0?


*PUBID_1465601*, *зеркало*

*УПД-БП3.0.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (18.04.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (19.04.2022), MichaelIII (19.04.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022), Замка (18.04.2022)

----------


## олечкад

Добрый день. 
https://infostart.ru/public/175535/ такой обработки нет ни у кого?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. 
> https://infostart.ru/public/175535/ такой обработки нет ни у кого?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/G9Wg/CDTka3Bz8

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (19.04.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022), АлексБор (20.04.2022), олечкад (18.04.2022)

----------


## олечкад

Спасибо.

Эх, видимо она очень старая и к текущей версии не подходит(((

----------


## klikot

Может кто поможет скачать? https://infostart.ru/public/1096240/ (Обработка проверки чека ККМ)
Спасибо.

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Поделитесь https://infostart.ru/public/319225/
Спасибо )

----------


## MichaelIII

> Поделитесь https://infostart.ru/public/319225/
> Спасибо )


https://dropmefiles.com/GwUN7

----------

ewg.makaroff (23.04.2022), levachok (22.04.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022), АлексБор (20.04.2022)

----------


## murich

Здравствуйте!
Можете поделиться расширением "Автоматическая подстановка электронной почты в чек" для Розницы
https://infostart.ru/public/1625075/

----------


## Cosiocosa

Коллеги, прошу помощи!
Очень нужно https://infostart.ru/public/1505022/ (расширение Боцман)
или что-то подобное для интеграции 1с с Телеграм.
Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## Cosiocosa

> Коллеги, прошу помощи!
> Очень нужно https://infostart.ru/public/1505022/ (расширение Боцман)
> или что-то подобное для интеграции 1с с Телеграм.
> Буду премного благодарен!


Или вот этот вариант: https://infostart.ru/public/1504459/

----------

Svetlana_K (18.05.2022)

----------


## Cosiocosa

Коллеги, может есть у кого вот такой вариант: https://v8book.ru/public/419846/ (эта обработка и на инфостарте есть, но не могу сейчас найти почему-то)
Прошу поделиться, очень нужно.

----------


## Lenha

Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1070807/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1070807/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2KXv/xE4LxqGSP

----------

4AuHuK (22.04.2022), asusteh (28.04.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), gurskij (22.04.2022), levachok (22.04.2022), Masik777 (26.04.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), progbuh (26.04.2022), Svetlana_K (04.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022), АлексБор (22.04.2022), Замка (27.04.2022)

----------


## yp107

Добрый день! 
Есть задача выгрузки и загрузки табеля рабочего времени в Excel и из Excel для 3УП 3.1 корп. 
Может ли кто-нибудь помочь примером подобной обработки? Или скачать с инфорстарта: https://infostart.ru/public/1094108/

Очень нужно, буду крайне признателен.
Почта yp107@rambler.ru

----------


## rus1088

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/945851/?  Или может есть у кого?

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день !!!!!  поделиться обработкой......https://infostart.ru/public/1001670/    БП 3.0

----------


## tesla-1980

Помогите скачать Ведомость амортизации ОС со сроком полезного использования
https://infostart.ru/public/665259/?ID=665259

Спасибо

----------


## Teyosa

Добрый день! Интересует вот эта обработка https://v8book.ru/public/1243766/. Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Elena_gp

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1389146/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1389146/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RuxJ/f7wFcuDN9

----------

4AuHuK (05.05.2022), boroda69 (20.06.2022), lekhaplaton (11.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Svetlana_K (18.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (14.05.2022), Замка (06.05.2022), Катарина82 (12.05.2022)

----------


## ekzeron

Добрый день, 
Есть у кого 
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/139651/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## anna_slyadneva

Добрый день, есть у кого нибуть https://infostart.ru/public/21985/?d...1985&PAGEN_1=3
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый день, есть у кого нибуть https://infostart.ru/public/21985/


Не самая свежая https://dropmefiles.com/20yVK

----------

anna_slyadneva (12.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Svetlana_K (18.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, 
> Есть у кого 
> https://expert.chistov.pro/public/139651/
> Заранее благодарю!


Не последняя: *139651.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), ekzeron (26.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Svetlana_K (18.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (14.05.2022), Замка (07.05.2022)

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1449142/, спасибо

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1574724/, спасибо

----------


## lekhaplaton

Счет на оплату (ERP 2.4, ERP 2.5, КА 2.4, КА 2.5, УТ 11.4, УТ 11.5
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rLd2/aKpzPfEeU

----------

666Rebel666 (11.05.2022), alexandr_ll (12.05.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), levachok (02.06.2022), MichaelIII (15.05.2022), mikagi (27.07.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Svetlana_K (18.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (14.05.2022), Замка (13.05.2022)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1039757/ интересует и для обычных и управляемых форм

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1039757/ интересует и для обычных и управляемых форм


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bmDw/yssL4yzKg

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), Gorinich_zloy (23.05.2022), lekhaplaton (13.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), Masik777 (12.08.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), santa1 (13.05.2022), sewell (13.05.2022), Svetlana_K (18.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (14.05.2022), АлексБор (13.05.2022), Замка (13.05.2022)

----------


## anna_slyadneva

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/660101/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/660101/
> Заранее благодарю!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2S7e/4jNSHMphc

----------

anna_slyadneva (12.05.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), lekhaplaton (13.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), Masik777 (03.06.2022), mikagi (02.06.2022), natik_82 (12.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Svetlana_K (18.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (14.05.2022), АлексБор (13.05.2022)

----------


## farhod54

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1617848/

----------


## enloader

Доброго времени суток, может есть у кого ? Спасибо..
https://infostart.ru/public/369428/

----------


## enloader

Доброго времени суток, может есть у кого ? Спасибо..
https://infostart.ru/public/369428/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток, может есть у кого ? Спасибо..
> https://infostart.ru/public/369428/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HSix/YaNqAycnj

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), gurskij (13.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), mikagi (27.07.2022), natik_82 (14.05.2022), Svetlana_K (18.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (14.05.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток, может есть у кого ? Спасибо..
> https://infostart.ru/public/369428/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HSix/YaNqAycnj

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), farhod54 (14.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), Masik777 (03.06.2022), natik_82 (14.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Svetlana_K (18.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), Valbeshnik (13.05.2022), ZapMos (14.05.2022), АлексБор (13.05.2022)

----------


## novour.com

Приветствую друзья.
располагает кто-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1250179/
Буду благодарен.

----------


## Bashnet

Доброго времени суток, может есть у кого ? Заранее спасибо.
https://infostart.ru/public/804075/

----------


## Bashnet

Доброго времени суток, может есть у кого ? Заранее спасибо.
https://infostart.ru/public/804075/

----------


## smsdgdsgg

В личку скинул

----------

Bashnet (13.05.2022)

----------


## it_sozv

Здравствуйте, уважаемые. Может у кого есть обработка свертки базы БП 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/1167937/
Благодарю.

----------


## it_sozv

Здравствуйте, уважаемые. Может у кого есть обработка свертки базы БП 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/1167937/
Благодарю.

----------


## GTA33

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые. Может у кого есть обработка свертки базы БП 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/1167937/
> Благодарю.


https://dropmefiles.com/VWedh
не последняя версия

----------

4AuHuK (18.05.2022), it_sozv (16.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), Masik777 (20.05.2022), natik_82 (16.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Svetlana_K (18.05.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), Valbeshnik (18.05.2022), ZapMos (20.05.2022), Замка (16.05.2022)

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/999129/, спасибо!

----------


## fiyona

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать  https://infostart.ru/public/852062/
Благодарю.

----------


## it_sozv

Здравствуйте, уважаемые. Прошу скачать обработку по отправке печатных форм по электронной почте
https://infostart.ru/public/538403/
благодарю откликнувшихся.

----------


## lekhaplaton

Друзья помогите с https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/365545/ заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## ekzeron

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1093084/ 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## ekzeron

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1093084/ 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Нурсултан03

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1539147/ Заранее благодарен!!

----------


## 200383

Всем привет. Можно продублировать ссылку на обработку. в исходном сообщении ее нет.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет. Можно продублировать ссылку на обработку. в исходном сообщении ее нет.


Что вы ищете?

----------


## criptid

доброго дня, можете перезалить https://v8book.ru/public/1003818/

----------


## ksk43

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1415552/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## prival

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/wOJG-uYdvJVw2w не то

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), garipova (12.06.2022), ikalichkin (04.06.2022), levachok (07.06.2022), pony95 (03.06.2022), Svetlana_K (17.06.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## prival

> доброго дня, можете перезалить https://v8book.ru/public/1003818/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/WgF0lwoDm7CBHQ

----------

666Rebel666 (03.06.2022), AHelen (18.08.2022), alexandr_ll (03.06.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), garipova (12.06.2022), ikalichkin (04.06.2022), levachok (07.06.2022), pony95 (03.06.2022), Svetlana_K (17.06.2022), tak_tak777 (05.06.2022), Valbeshnik (05.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## aprk

Всем, привет! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1446433/.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## aprk

Всем, привет! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1446433/.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## gdalt

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого-нибудь обработка по выгрузке платежек из Кристы в БГУ 2.0 https://infostart.ru/public/1102531/  
Благодарю!

----------


## aes0nne

Добрый день. Нет ли у кого обработки на изменение времени доков в БП 3.0?
https://infostart.ru/public/447286/
Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Нет ли у кого обработки на изменение времени доков в БП 3.0?
> https://infostart.ru/public/447286/
> Заранее большое спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Yrg2/MczgRCejQ

----------

aes0nne (09.06.2022), AHelen (18.08.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), garipova (12.06.2022), goodcat999 (02.09.2022), gurskij (10.06.2022), ikalichkin (09.06.2022), levachok (12.06.2022), Masik777 (12.08.2022), mpss09 (10.06.2022), pony95 (13.06.2022), Svetlana_K (17.06.2022), talib77 (28.06.2022), Valbeshnik (15.06.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), Алёныч (14.07.2022), Замка (14.06.2022), олечкад (Вчера)

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста.
Объединение документов
https://infostart.ru/public/1222312/
или
Объединение документов (объединение табличных частей) на УФ
https://infostart.ru/public/440228/

----------


## Blazerize

> 637276 - ПФ_ЛистСогласования
> 637276 - CfAndManual


Здравствуйте.
Прошу Вас перезалить. Ссылки битые.
Благодарю!

----------


## Blazerize

Добрый вечер.
Прошу поделиться внешней печатной формой Этикетка корешка дела (тома) для 1С:Документооборот
https://infostart.ru/public/406544/
Благодарю!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте.
> Прошу Вас перезалить. Ссылки битые.
> Благодарю!


https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/637276/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qRFv/byAEyKMJ2

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), Blazerize (16.06.2022), ikalichkin (16.06.2022), lekhaplaton (16.06.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), mpss09 (21.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), Svetlana_K (17.06.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022), Замка (17.06.2022)

----------


## jon0089

Добрый день! Может у кого ни будь есть такая обработка? буду благодарен!  https://infostart.ru/public/1459067/

----------


## RimmaBloom

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/919706/?
(Загрузка документов Отчет банка по эквайрингу в УТ 11.4 из Excel). Спасибо!

----------


## dimankam

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой 
очень нужна 
https://infostart.ru/public/1435633/
Спасибо!

----------


## dimankam

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой 
очень нужна 
https://infostart.ru/public/1435633/
Спасибо!

----------


## nik2830

Доброго времени суток.
Может кто поделится
Эмулятор ККТ с поддержкой ФФД 1.05 1.1. 1.2  для УТ 10.3
Спасибо.

----------


## aro

Кто может поделится. Очень нужно
https://infostart.ru/public/1210183/
https://infostart.ru/public/1060554/
https://infostart.ru/public/1652112/
Спасибо

----------


## SmkNRJ

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку
https://infostart.ru/public/1151505/
можно на почту kamikadze1887@gmail.com
заранее спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго времени суток.
> Может кто поделится
> Эмулятор ККТ с поддержкой ФФД 1.05 1.1. 1.2  для УТ 10.3
> Спасибо.


Посмотрите, может подойдет https://infostart.ru/public/1179926/ - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/DmQbJugdwldy6g и  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xaXUkUF84R_P1g ну и еще эмулятор ККТ отсюда - https://infostart.ru/public/1129950/ https://disk.yandex.ru/d/tFrWvy53HUc9ig

----------

bacemo (27.07.2022), levachok (23.06.2022), pony95 (23.06.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022)

----------


## primspb

Добрый день.
Может кто-нибудь поделится:
Весы МАССА-К ВПМ 15.2 - Т1. Путеводитель по настройке и подключению. Интеграция в 1С:Розница
Публикация № 853359
https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/853359/

Загрузка весового товара в весы Масса-К ВПМ-Ф (1С Предприятие, УТ 11.2-11.4 управляемые формы)
https://infostart.ru/public/537924/

----------


## dimankam

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой
очень нужна
https://infostart.ru/public/1435633/
Спасибо!

----------


## sovik

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, поделитесь обработкой.      

https://infostart.ru/public/1675208/

Спасибо.

----------


## sovik

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, поделитесь обработкой.      

https://infostart.ru/public/1675208/

Спасибо.

----------


## lazarsr

Доброго дня Всем, может у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1362022/

----------


## Len087

Добрый вечер. Помогите пожалуйста скачать: Система накопительного дисконта в документе "Чек ККМ" в ТиС https://infostart.ru/public/20698/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер. Помогите пожалуйста скачать: Система накопительного дисконта в документе "Чек ККМ" в ТиС https://infostart.ru/public/20698/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fZgh/C1hGrHfr6

----------

666Rebel666 (27.06.2022), bacemo (27.07.2022), levachok (04.07.2022), pony95 (27.06.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022)

----------


## pycbko

Всем, привет! 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1497189/.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## MichaelIII

> Добрый вечер. Помогите пожалуйста скачать: Система накопительного дисконта в документе "Чек ККМ" в ТиС https://infostart.ru/public/20698/


Если нужна дисконтная накопительная система скидок в ТиС 7.7, то вот решение поактуальнее и, полагаю, поинтереснее:

*Скрытый текст*Описание


1008 релиз Торговля+Склад для 1С 7.7 с дисконтными картами.
Номер карты можно вводить как вручную, так и с помощью сканера ШК. В зависимости от номера карты, устанавливаются скидки в документе "Чек ККМ". Есть отчёт по дисконтным картам.
Добавлена возможность не применять скидки на определённые товары (т.н. акционные) - галочка в элементе справочника Номенклатура.
Добавлена внешняя обработка для группового изменения процента скидки по картам в зависимости от накопления клиентов (по 3-м интервалам накопления, запускать целесообразно ежедневно после закрытия кассовой смены).
Добавлены некоторые возможности, которые не касаются дисконтных карт: использование кодов поставщиков, обработка импорта приходных накладных из Excel из накладных с кодами поставщика.

Пользователям, у которых в правах ограничена возможность менять цены в документах, ограничена возможность выбора вручную дисконтную карту в документе ЧекККМ, можно вводить только со сканера ШК, либо выбирать скидку вручную без выбора дисконтной карты.
Кому это ограничение не нужно - в Конфигураторе в модуле формы документа ЧекККМ удалите или заккоментируйте следующие строки в конце процедуры ПриОткрытии():
//Дисконт
Если глПолучитьПолномочие("Разр  ешитьРедактированиеЦенВд окументах") = 0 Тогда
Форма.ДисконтнаяКарта.Дост  упность(0);
КонецЕсли;
//Дисконт

Кроме того, некоторые недобросовестные продавцы не пробивают чек и не проводят ЧекККМ, просто удаляя строки из этого документа после ухода покупателя.
Закрытие документа без сохранения фиксируется в штатном Журнале регистрации, а для фиксации удаления строк в документ ЧекККМ добавлено сохранение перед удалением позиции с товаром в текстовый файл "1Cv7.check" в каталоге с базой.
Этот файл открывается либо блокнотом, либо в Excel и имеет следующую структуру (колонки разделены табуляцией):
Пользователь ТекущаяДата ТекущееВремя НомерЧекаККМ ДатаЧекаККМ НомерУдаляемойСтроки КодНоменклатуры Номенклатура Количество Цена Сумма КодДисконтнойКарты ПроцентСкидки

UPD: Внесены косметические изменения в справочник "Дисконтные карты":
За невостребованностью отключены сортировка и отбор по реквизитам ДатаВключения, ДатаВыключеения, ДатаРождения, Льготник; добавлена сортировка по реквизитам ФИОВладельца, Телефон.
В форму списка дисконтных карт добавлены поля "Телефон владельца" и "КартаОтключена".
В модуле элемента справочника ДисконтныеКарты добавлена проверка длины номера телефона (10 цифр), и проверка E-mail (строка должна содержать "@").

*ВНИМАНИЕ!* В связи с востребованностью, добавлена привязка номера телефона к карте.
*То есть, если в форме не отключенной дисконтной карты введён номер телефона, то другую карту на этот телефон ввести не получится. Один телефон - одна действующая (т.е. не отключенная) карта.*
Отключенные карты на уникальность номеров телефона не проверяются, как соответственно и те, в которых номер телефона владельца не указан.
Настоятельно рекомендовал бы перед обновлением, во избежание ошибок, выгрузить справочник ДисконтныеКарты в Excel, например, с помощью имеющейся в архиве обработки "Универсальная печать справочников", и провести анализ на предмет дублирования телефонных номеров, например, с помощью ASAP Utilities for Excel (гуглится). Потом привести базу дисконтных карт в порядок и уже после этого обновлять конфигурацию.
Не забывайте делать резервную копию своей базы перед обновлением!


https://wdfiles.ru/35946b

----------

666Rebel666 (27.06.2022), bacemo (27.07.2022), Fltr (27.06.2022), levachok (04.07.2022), pony95 (29.06.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022)

----------


## demonisius

А можете повторить, а то не скачивается...
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xaXUkUF84R_P1g ну и еще эмулятор ККТ отсюда - https://infostart.ru/public/1129950/ https://disk.yandex.ru/d/tFrWvy53HUc9ig[/QUOTE]

----------

bacemo (17.07.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> А можете повторить, а то не скачивается...
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xaXUkUF84R_P1g ну и еще эмулятор ККТ отсюда - https://infostart.ru/public/1129950/ https://disk.yandex.ru/d/tFrWvy53HUc9ig


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/z5vA/AkphFrVTr
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hAzj/fWvV8ZNni

----------

bacemo (27.07.2022), demonisius (29.06.2022), levachok (04.07.2022), mikagi (26.07.2022), pony95 (29.06.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), Valbeshnik (09.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022)

----------


## avcherkasov

Есть у кого отчет валовая прибыль по бух учету для 1с Бухгалтерия Украины? Зарание благодарен.

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Помогите скачать "Вывод префиксов счетов-фактур в книге продаж для БП 3" https://infostart.msk.ru/public/1430504/ или что-то подобное.

----------


## jackishewazina

Доброго времени суток! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/899647/ для одной организации ЗУП 3.1 Закрытие остатков по регистрам "Зарплата к выплате", "Взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками", "Бухгалтерские взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками".

----------


## sergey_echo

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/633785/ "Вариант реализации адресного хранения в УПП 1.3" или что-то подобное, где реализовано адресное хранение в УПП. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Powel

Добрый день.
Если не затруднит, помогите со скачиванием https://infostart.ru/public/1609550/ или может у кого-то есть, для сдачи Сведения о застрахованных лицах ФСС.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Если не затруднит, помогите со скачиванием https://infostart.ru/public/1609550/ или может у кого-то есть, для сдачи Сведения о застрахованных лицах ФСС.
> Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fj55/ss8gEroF2

----------

666Rebel666 (05.07.2022), aro (07.07.2022), bacemo (17.07.2022), gdalt (15.07.2022), jackishewazina (06.07.2022), levachok (06.07.2022), MichaelIII (07.07.2022), mikagi (27.07.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), Powel (05.07.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), Valbeshnik (09.07.2022), Veta K (09.08.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (14.07.2022), Алёныч (14.07.2022), Замка (05.07.2022)

----------


## ext3im

Добрый день. Может у кого-то есть https://infostart.ru/public/999494/ , не затруднит поделиться. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день друзья, помогите пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1058044/
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день.
Если не затруднит, помогите со скачиванием https://infostart.ru/public/1609550/ или может у кого-то есть, для сдачи Сведения о застрахованных лицах ФСС.
Заранее спасибо!

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1MYG/VcG5sxAfe

----------

levachok (06.07.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), Valbeshnik (09.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## Loko0992

Добрый вечер. Требуется конфигурация БИТ: Управление медицинским центром КОРП (самый последний релиз) с лекарством, готов заплатить.

----------


## aparuev

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста со скачиванием https://infostart.ru/public/1589393/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер. Требуется конфигурация БИТ: Управление медицинским центром КОРП (самый последний релиз) с лекарством, готов заплатить.


Немного не по адресу, быстрее найдёте в теме: *1С:МЕДИЦИНА. (Поликлиника, Больница, Аптека и т.д.)*

----------

Svetlana_K (16.10.2022)

----------


## masha_pc

Добрый день. Помогите скачать  https://infostart.ru/public/1106275/

----------


## Роман338

Добрый день,могу у Вас попросить обработку https://infostart.ru/public/999494/.
Перенос остатков на склад. БП 3.0

----------


## profimars

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/805071/ и http://xn---1-6kca8bgsjrjhe.xn--p1ai/public/1110519/

----------


## AnkzarT

Добрый денью есть у кого обработка https://tnsoft.ru/razrabotki/rasshir...11-ka-2-erp-2/ 
поделитесь пожалуйста.
Спасибо!

----------


## AnkzarT

Добрый денью есть у кого обработка https://tnsoft.ru/razrabotki/rasshir...11-ka-2-erp-2/ 
поделитесь пожалуйста.
Спасибо!

----------


## kshurikas

Добрый день ! нужна внешняя ОСВ по счету для БП 3.0

----------


## kshurikas

Добрый день ! нужна внешняя ОСВ по счету для БП 3.0, если у кого есть ,буду очень благодарен

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день ! нужна внешняя ОСВ по счету для БП 3.0, если у кого есть ,буду очень благодарен


https://infostart.ru/public/599969/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Post/EEg7H43mN

----------

AHelen (18.08.2022), bacemo (27.07.2022), freeman74 (09.08.2022), kshurikas (20.07.2022), mikagi (27.07.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## Lusent

Добрый день!

Очень нужны обработки:
https://infostart.ru/public/816807/
https://infostart.ru/public/824899/

Помогите скачать.

----------


## borodаn

> https://infostart.ru/public/816807/
> https://infostart.ru/public/824899/


https://dropmefiles.com/IvZ9v

----------

bacemo (27.07.2022), levachok (26.07.2022), Lusent (20.07.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## Lusent

> https://dropmefiles.com/IvZ9v


Спасибо!

----------


## kshurikas

Добрый день ! спасибо большое за быстрый отклик. Можно еще попросить скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1163647/
   Карточка счета с отбором по типу регистратора 3.0.98.11

----------


## Рoман338

> Доброго времени суток!
> Имеются в наличии ключи для активации:
> Криптопро 4.0 клиентская
> Криптопро 4.0 серверная
> Криптопро 5.0 клиентская
> Криптопро 5.0 серверная
> Цена на порядок снижена, так, как сотрудничаем с поставщиками напрямую.
> - Установка самой программы с официального сайта Криптопро-ПРО
> - Доступны все обновления без ограничения
> ...


Взял рабочий ключ лицензии Крипто-Про 5.0 в 3 раза дешевле рынка, полет нормальный

----------


## Knike

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой с версией, где есть возможность запроса по 3 регистру https://infostart.ru/public/841004/
Огромное спасибо. 
Почта glebov.00@internet.ru

----------


## Iwoman

Доброго.

----------


## Iwoman

> Доброго всем! Прошу помощи скачать https://infostart.ru/public/375452/
> С уважением!


Доброго! Подскажите, помогли ли скачать? Можете поделиться?

----------


## VirusVlad

> 1383107


повторите ссылку на скачивание, пожалуйста..

----------


## alexandr_ll

> повторите ссылку на скачивание, пожалуйста..


https://infostart.ru/public/1383107/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PZtj/T9gzK7Jrm

----------

666Rebel666 (22.07.2022), AHelen (18.08.2022), bacemo (27.07.2022), goodcat999 (01.09.2022), levachok (26.07.2022), Masik777 (12.08.2022), mikagi (26.07.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), shamanbys (25.07.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.07.2022), VirusVlad (22.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго времени суток! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/899647/ для одной организации ЗУП 3.1 Закрытие остатков по регистрам "Зарплата к выплате", "Взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками", "Бухгалтерские взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками".


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hiCy/Ec2q7KPnB

----------

bacemo (27.07.2022), levachok (26.07.2022), MetaFrame (08.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), shamanbys (25.07.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## Demon75

Доброго дня! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку "Восстановление последовательности расчетов с бюджетом по НДФЛ" по ссылке:
https://infostart.ru/public/1148389/
Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## Speaker1982

Помогите скачать пожалуйста актуальную версию (не 2018 года) обработки https://infostart.ru/public/557217/
Удаление помеченных объектов, замена ссылок. Обычное и управляемое приложение. Не монопольно, включая рекурсивные ссылки, с отбором по метаданным и произвольным запросом

----------


## mikagi

Добрый день! Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, обработку https://infostart.ru/public/412213/. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите скачать пожалуйста актуальную версию (не 2018 года) обработки https://infostart.ru/public/557217/
> Удаление помеченных объектов, замена ссылок. Обычное и управляемое приложение. Не монопольно, включая рекурсивные ссылки, с отбором по метаданным и произвольным запросом


*557217_v.1.16.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (27.07.2022), DAnry (04.08.2022), gurskij (01.08.2022), levachok (09.08.2022), Masik777 (27.07.2022), MichaelIII (07.08.2022), mikagi (26.07.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.07.2022), ZapMos (27.07.2022), Замка (27.07.2022)

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/360578/ - Расчет потребности сырья и отчет по остаткам товаров 
Спасибо!

----------


## aabbam

Мне бы пример какой для работы с банковскими API. В идеале - Тинькофф, но уж как у кого есть. Или хотя бы рабочий вариант обработки с API вообще. Не могу понять, как работать с API, пример нужен рабочий.

----------


## lazarsr

> Мне бы пример какой для работы с банковскими API. В идеале - Тинькофф, но уж как у кого есть. Или хотя бы рабочий вариант обработки с API вообще. Не могу понять, как работать с API, пример нужен рабочий.


Там как раз с api https://infostart.ru/public/1604156/

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1594480/  Групповое скачивание файлов из почты . Спасибо

----------


## tvv-13

Помогите скачать.
https://infostart.ru/public/1042698/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## serg6823777

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/290400/. Выгрузка ОСВ в эксель v2 (БП30). Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/290400/. Выгрузка ОСВ в эксель v2 (БП30). Спасибо


Для БП30 есть только v1: *290400.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (30.07.2022), bacemo (15.08.2022), levachok (09.08.2022), mikagi (30.07.2022), pony95 (01.08.2022), serg6823777 (29.07.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.07.2022), ZapMos (31.07.2022)

----------


## lekhaplaton

Доброго дня, прошу помощи https://infostart.ru/public/1122324/

----------


## Rustle

Здравствуйте! А можно мне тоже?

----------


## Rustle

Здравствуйте! А можно и мне?

----------


## Oxsik

Здравствуйте. Может есть у кого удобный рабочий стол менеджера по продажам для УТ 10.3. Буду благодарна.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Может есть у кого удобный рабочий стол менеджера по продажам для УТ 10.3. Буду благодарна.


https://infostart.ru/public/1469119/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wRFA/5ccrXrwG4

----------

666Rebel666 (03.08.2022), bacemo (15.08.2022), ikalichkin (03.08.2022), levachok (09.08.2022), Masik777 (04.08.2022), MichaelIII (07.08.2022), mikagi (03.08.2022), Oxsik (03.08.2022), pony95 (04.08.2022), smolen1 (04.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (11.08.2022), Valbeshnik (04.08.2022), ZapMos (08.08.2022)

----------


## freddyst

Добрый день! помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/272411/

----------


## MaksimB

Добрый день! Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1254868/ 
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Masik777

Всем привет и хороших выходных! Давно не выкладывал полезняшки.. На этот раз немного собралось. Может кому и понадобится. PUBID_723998-Правила конвертации из УТ 10.3.73  в БП 3.0.106.40 ,  PUBID_930204-ПравилаОбменаДанными-УТ103-БП30_5 ,  PUBID_1699314-АВЗ_ПомощникПеремещений ,  PUBID_1434000-ВыемкаСредствИзКассыККМРо  зница_2_3  все лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/C9BiDNFjD1-f9A

----------

666Rebel666 (06.08.2022), alexandr_ll (06.08.2022), bacemo (15.08.2022), ikalichkin (06.08.2022), mikagi (06.08.2022), pony95 (08.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), Valbeshnik (06.08.2022), Veta K (09.08.2022), ZapMos (08.08.2022)

----------


## serg6823777

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1187144/
https://infostart.ru/public/1189396/. Универсальный обмен данными между похожими конфигурациями. Универсальная обработка выгрузки/загрузки данных. Спасибо заранее

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1187144/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1189396/. Универсальный обмен данными между похожими конфигурациями. Универсальная обработка выгрузки/загрузки данных. Спасибо заранее


1187144  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/M2GnaogB0dKF0Q

----------

AHelen (18.08.2022), bacemo (15.08.2022), gurskij (08.08.2022), levachok (09.08.2022), mikagi (06.08.2022), pony95 (08.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (11.08.2022), ZapMos (08.08.2022)

----------


## bgiris

Если нашел скинь на почту bgiris@bk.ru

----------


## Ruus18

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1184937/
Почта для связи Ruus220@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ruus18

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1184937/
Почта для связи Ruus220@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1184937/
> Почта для связи Ruus220@gmail.com
> Заранее спасибо.


Только бесплатные версии
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7359/M3zVf1dxs

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), levachok (09.08.2022), mikagi (18.08.2022), pony95 (08.08.2022), Ruus18 (12.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (11.08.2022), ZapMos (08.08.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1184937/
> Почта для связи Ruus220@gmail.com
> Заранее спасибо.


Только бесплатные версии
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7359/M3zVf1dxs

----------

bacemo (15.08.2022), lekhaplaton (17.08.2022), levachok (09.08.2022), mikagi (08.08.2022), pony95 (08.08.2022), Ruus18 (12.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (11.08.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (08.08.2022)

----------


## sponchebob22

Здравствуйте !
Очень понадобилась Транспортная накладная (Приложение №4) с 01.03.2022. (Пост. 2116 от 30.11.2021 ) для УТ 11
https://infostart.ru/public/download...07&pub=1609881
Либо подобная для конфигурации УТ 11 . Огромное спасибо !

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день. Помогите скачать!!!!!! https://infostart.ru/public/1041502/

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день. Помогите скачать!!  или поделитесь https://infostart.ru/public/1665218/

----------


## lesmash

Здравствуйте.

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1638868/. СБП плати QR (от Сбербанка) для 1С (обычные и управляемые формы) для розницы и Ут10.

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день. Помогите скачать!! или поделитесь  очень надо.....https://infostart.ru/public/1029164/, https://infostart.ru/public/1017837/, https://infostart.ru/public/879712/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать!! или поделитесь  очень надо.....https://infostart.ru/public/1029164/, ,


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CJKy/RHjRUYpFD

----------

4AuHuK (11.08.2022), bacemo (15.08.2022), lekhaplaton (17.08.2022), levachok (15.08.2022), mikagi (09.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (11.08.2022), Valbeshnik (09.08.2022), ZapMos (11.08.2022), Катарина82 (09.08.2022)

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем! Может кому пригодится https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vB7K/nRLX35oPy  В архиве - PUBID_1229849-Замена договоров ОСВ по счету ПоискИЗаменаЗначений БП30  и  PUBID_1681159-ЗаменаОсновногоДоговораБП  30

----------

4AuHuK (16.08.2022), 666Rebel666 (13.08.2022), alexandr_ll (13.08.2022), bacemo (15.08.2022), levachok (15.08.2022), mikagi (18.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), ZapMos (17.08.2022)

----------


## nikilush

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1265005/
или подскажите где взять обработку для автоматического заполнения партий при оприходовании товара в 1С 1.6 УНФ
shulikinin@gmail.com/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nikilush

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1265005/
или подскажите где взять обработку для автоматического заполнения партий при оприходовании товара в 1С 1.6 УНФ
shulikinin@gmail.com/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день!!!!!  Может  у кого есть поделитесь....https://infostart.ru/public/1178515/

----------


## Vladislav@

Добрый день! Подскажите может есть у кого? Спасибо за ранее
https://infostart.ru/public/1557149/  - Типовая рассылка ОСВ по счету для БП 3.0

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Подскажите может есть у кого? Спасибо за ранее
> https://infostart.ru/public/1557149/  - Типовая рассылка ОСВ по счету для БП 3.0


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7ert/pMSHg1qeC

----------

666Rebel666 (16.08.2022), lekhaplaton (17.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), MichaelIII (18.08.2022), mikagi (18.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (17.08.2022)

----------


## Masik777

Всем здравия! У кого УТ 10.3 - Нужно было сдалать обмены с РИБ по 3-м точкам. Что сделал вначале: 1. Обработкой ( положил на всякий случай) ПОДБОР_И_ЗАМЕНА_РЕКВИЗИТОВ - Выбираем *Настройки обмена данными*  - На вкладке Отбор по значениям Жмем на Зеленую +  - Выбираем КОД -> НЕ равно (пусто) -> Жмем НАЙТИ Объекты. В открывшемся окне убираем "галочки", с обменов, которые нам нужны. А остальное, которые не нужны - "галочки" оставляем. Далее - Жмем на вкладку Обработки ->Удалить. Затем Запускаем Обработку PUBID_1164159-ОбменПоМагазинамУТ10.3. Проверяем, что все наши Обмены видны с "галочками"
Ну и для запуска по времени - Создаем ярлык для 1cv8.exe где бы она не находилась
дальше пишем параметры запуска в виде:
"C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.15.289\bin\1cv8.exe" /IBName "Управление торговлей" /N "Иванов (администратор)"  /p "123" /Execute "D:\обработки\PUBID_1164159-ОбменПоМагазинам УТ10_3.epf"
где /IBName - Имя базы в списке при запуске
/N Имя пользователя
/P его пароль
/Execute путь и имя файла запускаемой обработки
Вносим наш созданный  ярлык 1С в стандартный шедулер (Планировщик) виндовс, настраиваем в нем время запуска. Я лично делаю запуск своих задач и обработок  ч/з xStarter - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/SjnCfL-ArAEKIQ
Кому нужно, чтобы 1С выключилась после обмена - в Конфигураторе открываем Обработку и в конец Процедуры "ПриОткрытии" основной формы обработки
добавляем строку *ЗавершитьРаботуСистемы(Ло
						*

----------

alexandr_ll (16.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), mikagi (18.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (22.08.2022)

----------


## Vasya1959

Здравствуйте! Искал где мог. но не нашел, была надежда но и там пусто, могли бы поделиться вот такой обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1263659/
Закупки (парсинг сайта госзакупок)

Спасибо за ваш труд!

----------


## Vasya1959

Здравствуйте! Искал где мог. но не нашел, была надежда но и там пусто, могли бы поделиться вот такой обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1263659/
Закупки (парсинг сайта госзакупок)

Спасибо за ваш труд!

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Искал где мог. но не нашел, была надежда но и там пусто, могли бы поделиться вот такой обработкой
> https://infostart.ru/public/1263659/
> Закупки (парсинг сайта госзакупок)
> 
> Спасибо за ваш труд!


Если у кого и есть, то Вам придется просить часто. Потому что " Схемы xsd на фтп меняются несколько раз в месяц)
Так что поддержки тоже требует" - это по отзывам этой Обработки

----------


## Vasya1959

Если у кого и есть, то Вам придется просить часто. Потому что " Схемы xsd на фтп меняются несколько раз в месяц)
Так что поддержки тоже требует" - это по отзывам этой Обработки



Да я понимаю что часто меняются, на один раз прошу.

----------


## Masik777

> Если у кого и есть, то Вам придется просить часто. Потому что " Схемы xsd на фтп меняются несколько раз в месяц)
> Так что поддержки тоже требует" - это по отзывам этой Обработки
> 
> Да я понимаю что часто меняются, на один раз прошу.


https://infostart.ru/public/1263659/ лежит тут  - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jrzy/ksnZeCkeg

----------

666Rebel666 (17.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), MichaelIII (18.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.08.2022), ZapMos (22.08.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> У кого УТ 10.3 - и Нужно сдалать обмены с РИБ Обработка PUBID_1164159-ОбменПоМагазинам УТ10_3  - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/w0WvawcMLBYOfQ   Обработка Консоль Заданий для Ут 10- https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Gb0Bk3rx0efflw  Обработка Подбор и замена реквизитов - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fWgnyew_DmW3kA


Что то не все отобразилось. Поэтому продублировал. Обработка PUBID_1164159-ОбменПоМагазинам УТ10_3  - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/w0WvawcMLBYOfQ   Обработка Консоль Заданий для Ут 10- https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Gb0Bk3rx0efflw  Обработка Подбор и замена реквизитов - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fWgnyew_DmW3kA

----------

666Rebel666 (17.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), MichaelIII (18.08.2022), mikagi (18.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.08.2022), ZapMos (22.08.2022)

----------


## Masik777

Маленький сборник, может кто найдет для себя чота полезное - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Q3jp/AGj6TF76o

----------

4AuHuK (18.08.2022), 666Rebel666 (17.08.2022), AHelen (18.08.2022), GTA33 (17.08.2022), gurskij (18.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), MetaFrame (19.08.2022), SergAl (02.09.2022), smolen1 (18.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), Veta K (24.08.2022), ZapMos (22.08.2022), Катарина82 (18.08.2022)

----------


## skom09

Добрый день! Подскажите может есть у кого или помогите скачать.. Спасибо заранее   https://infostart.ru/public/1551346/
Оцифровка и визуализация склада - внешняя обработка топологии склада.epf

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Подскажите может есть у кого или помогите скачать.. Спасибо заранее   https://infostart.ru/public/1551346/
> Оцифровка и визуализация склада - внешняя обработка топологии склада.epf


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/s1kn/ipsjidnqE

----------

666Rebel666 (18.08.2022), AHelen (18.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), MetaFrame (19.08.2022), mikagi (18.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), skom09 (18.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.08.2022), Valbeshnik (18.08.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (22.08.2022), Замка (23.08.2022)

----------


## skom09

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/s1kn/ipsjidnqE


Спасибо большое !

----------


## Vasya1959

> https://infostart.ru/public/1263659/ лежит тут  - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jrzy/ksnZeCkeg


Спасибо!

----------

Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.08.2022), ZapMos (22.08.2022)

----------


## Ava1or

Добрый день! Подскажите может есть у кого или помогите скачать.. Заранее спасибо https://infostart.ru/public/1684413/
Оплата по QR СБП. Управление торговлей 11

----------


## Masik777

Всех приветствую! Счет на оплату с QR кодом рабочая, проверял на УТ 10.3 (33.1) https://yadi.sk/d/bk81OzEE7KYYIQ в архиве - 1014510 Счет на оплату_с QR code Сбербанк , PUBID_792694-Счет на оплату с QR кодом , PUBID_1105930-СозданиеПлатежногоПоручен  ияПоQRКоду_БУ2030  и https://infostart.ru/public/1409530/ -Настройка оплаты по Системе Быстрых Платежей (СБП) через QR-код (на примере Газпромбанка) лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/J6TY8_evbNn44w Может кому пригодится.

----------

alexandr_ll (21.08.2022), Ava1or (21.08.2022), borodаn (21.08.2022), mikagi (22.08.2022), Sinistermirk (23.08.2022), smolen1 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), Valbeshnik (21.08.2022), ZapMos (22.08.2022)

----------


## Ekalemane

Приветствую!
Очень нужна помощь с этой обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/345395/
54-ФЗ. Очередь печати для ККМ. Обработки для подключения онлайн-касс к 1С 8 (поддержка Маркировки) + Эмулятор + ФФД 1.2
Если у кого есть, то выручите безмерно!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Приветствую!
> Очень нужна помощь с этой обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/345395/
> 54-ФЗ. Очередь печати для ККМ. Обработки для подключения онлайн-касс к 1С 8 (поддержка Маркировки) + Эмулятор + ФФД 1.2
> Если у кого есть, то выручите безмерно!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mSrw/XiLv3Gevn

----------

Danila180 (22.11.2022), Ekalemane (22.08.2022), goodcat999 (01.09.2022), levachok (22.08.2022), Masik777 (01.09.2022), mikagi (22.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.08.2022), ZapMos (22.08.2022)

----------


## Ekalemane

Спасибо, но, к сожалению, версия не подходит( Нужна с поддержкой ффд 1.2, а там за 2018 год. Может поновее у кого найдется?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, но, к сожалению, версия не подходит( Нужна с поддержкой ффд 1.2, а там за 2018 год. Может поновее у кого найдется?


К сожалению, на Инфостарте публикация недоступна для скачивания.

----------

Ekalemane (22.08.2022)

----------


## Ekalemane

Видел, но все равно спасибо

----------


## Masik777

Всех приветствую и доброго всем здравия! Есть УТ 10.3 ( 33.1) Нужно решение по молочке (мороженное опт) по взаимодействию с Честным Знаком. Кто делал, и как? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, решением. Согласен, что можно поднять версию, но у меня УТ допиленная до немогу..

----------


## anluca

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Просмотр структуры базы в СУБД, в том числе расширений"
https://infostart.ru/public/1301911/

----------


## anluca

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Просмотр структуры базы в СУБД, в том числе расширений"
https://infostart.ru/public/1301911/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Просмотр структуры базы в СУБД, в том числе расширений"
> https://infostart.ru/public/1301911/


Добрый день!

Автор этой обработки раздает ее бесплатно. Напишите ему в личку.

----------


## anluca

4AuHuK :
Написал бы, но "отправка личных сообщений доступна пользователям, имеющим более 1 sm на личном счету", а у меня 0 sm.

----------


## anluca

Написал бы, но "отправка личных сообщений доступна пользователям, имеющим более 1 sm на личном счету", а у меня 0 sm.

----------


## Vladislav@

Добрый день! https://infostart.ru/public/167865/?...a5w3u594048142 - подскажите может есть у кого, спасибо огромное за ранее!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! https://infostart.ru/public/167865/?...a5w3u594048142 - подскажите может есть у кого, спасибо огромное за ранее!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/44eB/97Unpsv3J
старая версия

----------

levachok (29.08.2022), mikagi (25.08.2022), pony95 (02.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.08.2022), Vladislav@ (24.08.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022)

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день! https://infostart.ru/public/167865/?...a5w3u594048142 - подскажите может есть у кого, спасибо огромное за ранее!


есть Подсистема "Инструменты разработчика"
https://infostart.ru/public/15126/
они же http://devtool1c.ucoz.ru/
делают всё, даже итальянскую пиццу :)

----------

Vladislav@ (24.08.2022)

----------


## Lenha

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/download...876&pub=835873

----------


## Masik777

> помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/download...876&pub=835873


Попробуйте эту - PUBID_1242640-ОтчетПоДДС_БП30 Лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QjBtmKOWtFxIhg

----------

666Rebel666 (25.08.2022), alexandr_ll (25.08.2022), levachok (29.08.2022), mikagi (25.08.2022), pony95 (02.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.08.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022), Замка (19.09.2022)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, выложите, пожалуйста, впф кадровый перевод для ЗУП 3.1, тут уже выкладывали, но ссылки умерли уже, вроде такой https://infostart.ru/public/1451874/

----------


## Rus2011

> Добрый день! https://infostart.ru/public/167865/?...a5w3u594048142 - подскажите может есть у кого, спасибо огромное за ранее!


у меня есть , покупал по акции в 2021

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, выложите, пожалуйста, впф кадровый перевод для ЗУП 3.1, тут уже выкладывали, но ссылки умерли уже, вроде такой https://infostart.ru/public/1451874/


Такой точно нет, но есть аналоги: *729386_730058.zip*, *зеркало*

Ну, ещё и комплект ВПФ для ЗУП: *664064.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

levachok (29.08.2022), pony95 (02.09.2022), santa1 (25.08.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.08.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022), Катарина82 (25.08.2022)

----------


## ekot3

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://newexp.ru/public/683078/ для новой версии

----------


## Madi_XAH

Добрый день. Выложите пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/137315/ *Отчет по статистике чеков для Розницы*

----------


## Dustograd

помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1075055/

----------


## Dustograd

помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1075055/

----------


## Vladislav@

Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста, есть у кого то отчет на СКД с созданной формой,  мне нужен пример для работы с СКД и формой. Спасибо большое !

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Выложите пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/137315/ *Отчет по статистике чеков для Розницы*


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rouP/A6uYbwGu4

----------

666Rebel666 (28.08.2022), levachok (29.08.2022), Madi_XAH (28.08.2022), Masik777 (29.08.2022), mikagi (28.08.2022), pony95 (02.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (31.08.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста, есть у кого то отчет на СКД с созданной формой,  мне нужен пример для работы с СКД и формой. Спасибо большое !


как пример - https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/319029/ сами обработки шаблонов тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/igz67OcpDkd5rw

----------

alexandr_ll (28.08.2022), ikalichkin (29.08.2022), levachok (29.08.2022), mikagi (30.08.2022), pony95 (02.09.2022), Vladislav@ (28.08.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022)

----------


## kiboga

День добрый, поделитесь, пожалуйста

https://infostart.ru/public/889654/

----------


## Zema49

Доброго времени суток. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку по рассылке расчетных листков https://infostart.ru/public/1543223/

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех и хорошего дня! Итак...Искал как бы ускорить обмены с РИБ, потому что на Я_Диске шло , ну как то медленно. Наткнулся на одну обработку, типа "Ускоряет обмены РИБ бла.. бла.." . Прочел - решил пощупать. НО.. пропустил одну срочку, где написано, что нужно таки переделать под себя. Открыл в Конфигураторе, а там пример для FTP на sql базы. За счет чего там "ускорение" написал мой друг и прекрасный Гуру 1С. Про цену тоже,типа, промолчу - каждый сходит с ума по своему..Если кому понадобится - забирайте. Мож поддточите для себя. https://infostart.ru/public/365495/  Лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/_EfDJHdgeHok9A

----------

666Rebel666 (31.08.2022), alexandr_ll (31.08.2022), levachok (03.09.2022), MetaFrame (20.09.2022), MichaelIII (31.08.2022), mikagi (31.08.2022), pony95 (02.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), ZapMos (10.09.2022)

----------


## Demon75

Доброго дня! Подскажите, пожалуйста, может у кого есть обработка "Восстановление последовательности расчетов с бюджетом по НДФЛ" по ссылке:
https://infostart.ru/public/1148389/
Очень нужно. Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго дня! Подскажите, пожалуйста, может у кого есть обработка "Восстановление последовательности расчетов с бюджетом по НДФЛ" по ссылке:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1148389/
> Очень нужно. Заранее СПАСИБО.


Пару минут. Освобожусь - сделаем. Если очень нужно - то вот - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QAgorpNlobJc5A

----------

666Rebel666 (31.08.2022), Demon75 (31.08.2022), ikalichkin (31.08.2022), levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (02.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (07.11.2022), Veronika123 (21.09.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (10.09.2022)

----------


## cobalt_iz

Добрый день, может у кого есть обработка?! 
Автоматическое перезаполнение расшифровки платежа в оплатах (клиенты и поставщики)
https://infostart.ru/public/1223741/
Очень надо :)

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

Помогите пож скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1264169/

----------


## I_See_Stars

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать : https://infostart.ru/public/377955/
Интерактивная оборотно-сальдовая ведомость
Всем добра))

----------


## Demon75

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать : https://infostart.ru/public/377955/
> Интерактивная оборотно-сальдовая ведомость
> Всем добра))


Случайно завалялось: https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QLNAICOmvu5zeQ

----------

gurskij (02.09.2022), levachok (03.09.2022), mikagi (02.09.2022), pony95 (02.09.2022), sewell (02.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (07.11.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (10.09.2022), Замка (19.09.2022)

----------


## djrust

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1402446/

----------


## shustrik_fm

Если после обновления Розницы на версию 2.3.9.22 или более позднюю
не определяются марки и некорректно работает сканер штрихкода

https://infostart.ru/public/1462505/

Расширение, если не устанавливается драйвер .cfe
Поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## shustrik_fm

https://infostart.ru/public/1462505

----------


## Bog

Помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1260309/ 
Спасибо.

----------


## first_may

Кто нибудь может поделиться
https://infostart.ru/public/1264169/

----------


## Kosolapy

https://infostart.ru/public/718514/ Поделитесь пожалуйста)

----------


## AVgrupp

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/812506/?...syso7279551852

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/812506/?...syso7279551852


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/PsiVE_owZtNc6Q

----------

alexandr_ll (04.09.2022), bacemo (14.11.2022), levachok (04.09.2022), mikagi (04.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), ZapMos (10.09.2022)

----------


## Masik777

Всем привет!  У кого УТ 10.3 - делюсь Обработкой Заполнения по ИНН. Установить так - Сервис - Внешние печатные формы и обработки - Внешние обработки. Добавим +, - укажем, где наш файлик и все. В Карточке Контрагента - внизу появится "Заполнить реквизиты по ИНН." Просто полазил по Инфостарту и ах...ел. Цены гнут - нет слов. ЗАбыли, что мы - РУССКИЕ, наверное)) Лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ppnCSPp9iXMMrg  Может кому и пригодится, потому что кто работает с ЧЗ - нужно, чтобы все реквизиты Контрагента были заполнены. Ну и я наткнулся на это. Поэтому и делюсь.

----------

alexandr_ll (04.09.2022), demonisius (05.09.2022), goodcat999 (15.09.2022), ikalichkin (05.09.2022), ksinas (04.09.2022), Lantra (11.09.2022), levachok (04.09.2022), mikagi (04.09.2022), sewell (05.09.2022), smolen1 (05.09.2022), ZapMos (10.09.2022)

----------


## it_sozv

Здравствуйте,уважаемые.
Прошу поделиться обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1121943/
или что-то подобное по удалению документов, регистров с отбором по организации.
Заранее благодарна

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте,уважаемые.
> Прошу поделиться обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1121943/
> или что-то подобное по удалению документов, регистров с отбором по организации.
> Заранее благодарна


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EWEN/XyXRPq5pq

----------

bacemo (14.11.2022), it_sozv (05.09.2022), levachok (14.09.2022), mikagi (05.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (07.11.2022), Veronika123 (18.10.2022), ZapMos (10.09.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте,уважаемые.
> Прошу поделиться обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1121943/
> или что-то подобное по удалению документов, регистров с отбором по организации.
> Заранее благодарна


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EWEN/XyXRPq5pq

----------

AHelen (20.10.2022), bacemo (14.11.2022), gurskij (07.09.2022), it_sozv (05.09.2022), levachok (14.09.2022), Masik777 (10.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (07.11.2022), ZapMos (10.09.2022), Пихтор (06.09.2022)

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день!!!!  Может  кто поделится....  очень надо https://infostart.ru/public/1684047/

----------


## bayabay

Добрый день.
Очень прошу поделиться разработкой. 
https://infostart.ru/public/827211/#slide-to-files
https://infostart.ru/public/374689/
Это по сути одно и тоже.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Очень прошу поделиться разработкой. 
> https://infostart.ru/public/827211/#slide-to-files
> https://infostart.ru/public/374689/
> Это по сути одно и тоже.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/79aj/hQbextoqs

----------

666Rebel666 (05.09.2022), levachok (14.09.2022), Masik777 (06.09.2022), mikagi (06.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (07.11.2022), ZapMos (10.09.2022)

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день!!!!!  Может кто поделится.....https://infostart.ru/public/1068935/

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день!!!!! Может кто поделится   https://infostart.ru/public/1254749/

----------


## tad1

В розыске:   https://infostart.ru/public/1464476/

----------


## Ghost_X

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого-нибудь Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.7.3? Поделитесь пожалуйста!
Автор удалил оригинальную статью (располагалась по ссылке https://infostart.ru/public/335504/).
Есть такая ссылка с описанием: https://open-budget.ru/public/335504/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Есть у кого-нибудь Консоль запросов для УФ универсальная 8.3.7.3? Поделитесь пожалуйста!
> Автор удалил оригинальную статью (располагалась по ссылке https://infostart.ru/public/335504/).
> Есть такая ссылка с описанием: https://open-budget.ru/public/335504/


Только 8.3.7.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HFyh/NUn2sfvLi

----------

bacemo (14.11.2022), Ghost_X (12.09.2022), levachok (14.09.2022), mikagi (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022), Замка (19.09.2022)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Только 8.3.7.2
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HFyh/NUn2sfvLi


При открытии пишет версию 8.3.7.1

----------


## alexandr_ll

> При открытии пишет версию 8.3.7.1


По-видимому так и есть.  Модуль с обфускацией кода.

----------


## Sonya-cisco

Добрый день!!!!! Может кто поделится https://infostart.ru/public/1021533/
почта Sony_a@mail.ru 
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## it_sozv

Здравствуйте, уважаемые! Прошу поделиться обработкой непосредственного удаления документов из базы с выбором.
https://infostart.ru/public/454402
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые! Прошу поделиться обработкой непосредственного удаления документов из базы с выбором.
> https://infostart.ru/public/454402
> Спасибо огромное!


Такой нет, но попробуйте этими - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/76NnX_RkDNIquA В архиве https://infostart.ru/public/150083/ и 
https://infostart.ru/public/319611/

----------

gurskij (15.09.2022), it_sozv (13.09.2022), levachok (14.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), Замка (19.09.2022)

----------


## bgiris

Добрый день. Выложите пожалуйста обработку https://v8book.ru/public/1003818/
Спасибо. Выше выложили не то.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые! Прошу поделиться обработкой непосредственного удаления документов из базы с выбором.
> https://infostart.ru/public/454402
> Спасибо огромное!


454402, увы, у меня тоже нет, но лучшая альтернатива - https://infostart.ru/public/1223800/

*1223800.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (23.12.2022), gurskij (14.09.2022), it_sozv (14.09.2022), levachok (14.09.2022), mikagi (13.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Выложите пожалуйста обработку https://v8book.ru/public/1003818/
> Спасибо. Выше выложили не то.


Не последняя: *1003818.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (14.11.2022), bgiris (13.09.2022), gurskij (15.09.2022), levachok (14.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## wendigo2

> https://dropmefiles.com/5VI1n


Добрый день. Перезалейте пожалуйста!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Перезалейте пожалуйста!


https://infostart.ru/public/907891/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TQWV/36HDBP9T7

----------

bacemo (14.11.2022), garipova (18.09.2022), levachok (14.09.2022), mikagi (13.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), Veronika123 (21.09.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## it_sozv

Огромное спасибо за помощь.Но ,к сожалению, на УФ не запустилась ни одна обработка.Я запускала в ЗУП 3.1

----------


## it_sozv

> Такой нет, но попробуйте этими - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/76NnX_RkDNIquA В архиве https://infostart.ru/public/150083/ и 
> https://infostart.ru/public/319611/


Огромное спасибо за помощь.Но ,к сожалению, на УФ не запустилась ни одна обработка.Я запускала в ЗУП 3.1

----------


## ikalichkin

> Огромное спасибо за помощь.Но ,к сожалению, на УФ не запустилась ни одна обработка.Я запускала в ЗУП 3.1


Ну а глазки вверх поднять, и прочесть пост 12322?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Огромное спасибо за помощь.Но ,к сожалению, на УФ не запустилась ни одна обработка.Я запускала в ЗУП 3.1


Ну а глазки вверх поднять, и прочесть пост 12322?

----------


## ruboard2022

Добрый день. Выложите пожалуйста обработки

https://infostart.ru/public/197530/
https://infostart.ru/public/461158/
https://infostart.ru/public/15464/
https://infostart.ru/public/398595/

Спасибо заранее.

----------

tak_tak777 (06.11.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Выложите пожалуйста обработки
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/197530/
> https://infostart.ru/public/461158/
> https://infostart.ru/public/15464/
> https://infostart.ru/public/398595/
> 
> Спасибо заранее.


461158 - отсутствует, конечно же, не последние версии:

15464.rar, зеркало

197530.rar, зеркало

398595.rar, зеркало


*Сборник обработок на зеркале (12018)*

----------

666Rebel666 (18.09.2022), bacemo (13.11.2022), gurskij (19.09.2022), levachok (25.09.2022), mikagi (18.09.2022), nik.busko (18.09.2022), ruboard2022 (18.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022), Замка (04.10.2022)

----------


## Grios

Добрый вечер, помогите, пж, скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/645791/-Кассовая книга по подразделениям без доработки (Бухгалтерия 3.0 ПРОФ)
https://infostart.ru/public/1289426/-Как вести несколько касс в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 ПРОФ. Расширенная кассовая книга
https://infostart.ru/public/1333099/-Кассовая книга по обособленным подразделениям в БП 3.0 ПРОФ
https://infostart.ru/public/1255433/-Кассовая книга по подразделениям, БП 3.0
Заранее спасибо огромное

----------


## ruboard2022

А нету ли у вас новой версии? 197530.rar. Эта версия уже есть неработает в 8.3

----------


## ikalichkin

> А нету ли у вас новой версии? 197530.rar. Эта версия уже есть не работает в 8.3


Эта обработка - только для конфигурации "Конвертация данных 2", т.е. на ОБЫЧНЫХ формах!

----------


## Raia

Добрый день, киньте пожалуйста внешний Отчет по показателям текучести для ЗУП 8.3

----------


## MX555MX

https://infostart.ru/public/1091769/ Кто то может скачать и выложить?

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://infostart.ru/public/1091769/ Кто то может скачать и выложить?


Не последняя: *1091769.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (19.09.2022), bacemo (14.11.2022), levachok (25.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## Shim199422

Всем добрый день!
Пожалуйста помогите очень найти обработки для обмена с ЭДО
РОЗНИЦА 2.3 <---> ЭДО (ЭДО ЛАЙТ и ДИАДОК)
нашел только этот - может еще есть
https://infostart.ru/public/1345368/
----
и еще чтоб бумажный чек не печатался ( без ввода номера или почты )

----------


## Powel

Доброго времени суток! 
Возможно у кого-то есть обновленный вариант - https://infostart.ru/public/1609550/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток! 
> Возможно у кого-то есть обновленный вариант - https://infostart.ru/public/1609550/
> Заранее благодарю!


Версия 1.4
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gUJb/F5XuJeJzx

----------

levachok (25.09.2022), mikagi (20.09.2022), Powel (15.11.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## ruboard2022

Выложите пожалуйста обработку

https://infostart.ru/public/1640927/

----------


## Serg1987

Добрый день. Есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/204500/

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1090080/  спасибо

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1090080/  спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1090080/  спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QH5b/U3DJGMo4q

----------

bacemo (12.11.2022), FailWare (07.10.2022), Gal_S (21.09.2022), lekhaplaton (21.09.2022), levachok (25.09.2022), mikagi (21.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022), Svetlana_K (13.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/204500/


Есть другая
https://infostart.ru/public/1609881/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HxpA/J7MPWGZo1

----------

levachok (25.09.2022), Masik777 (21.09.2022), mikagi (21.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), Svetlana_K (13.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/204500/


Древняя: *204500.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (12.11.2022), levachok (25.09.2022), mikagi (21.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Есть другая
> https://infostart.ru/public/1609881/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HxpA/J7MPWGZo1


Спасибо, а есть для УТ 10.3? Скачал, но она для БП..

----------


## writerad

Добрый день. помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1281028/ заранее спасибо

----------


## ruboard2022

Выложите пожалуйста обработку

https://v8book.ru/public/270860/

Спасибо!

----------


## ruboard2022

> Именно такой нет, но есть другие:
> https://dropmefiles.com/NDQKb


Закиньте пожалуйста еще раз, если есть хотя бы другой. Спасибо

----------


## Vladislav@

Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста, есть у кого - нибудь обработки по переносу из "Мой склад" в 1с УНФ или другие конфигурации?? Заранее благодарю!

----------


## iPrivateRaider

Добрый день.

Помогите скачать наборы внешних печатных форм
1. Для УТ 11.5
https://infostart.ru/public/1570225/
2. Для Бухгалтерии 3.
https://infostart.ru/public/1237609/
3. Для ЗУП 3.1
https://infostart.ru/public/1237621/

Спасибо

----------


## !777_777

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/96424/  Выбрал запросом в SQL записи таблицы, теперь как эти объекты найти в 1с?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/96424/  Выбрал запросом в SQL записи таблицы, теперь как эти объекты найти в 1с?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8o4c/uiMpniB4M

----------

!777_777 (22.09.2022), 666Rebel666 (22.09.2022), alex125it (23.09.2022), bacemo (12.11.2022), levachok (25.09.2022), mikagi (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022), Svetlana_K (13.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), Valbeshnik (25.09.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## KeshaF

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1452989/

----------


## KeshaF

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1105852/

----------


## nimfa2225

Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1411838, заранее спасибо

----------


## ruboard2020

Выложите пожалуйста обработку

https://infostart.ru/public/1256190/

----------


## GvozDey

Доброго времени суток!
Есть у кого-нибудь это: https://infostart.ru/public/1609477/ (Ручное редактирование реквизитов и табличных частей объектов и их движений в обход формы)
Ну или что-то похожее на УФ

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток!
> Есть у кого-нибудь это: https://infostart.ru/public/1609477/ (Ручное редактирование реквизитов и табличных частей объектов и их движений в обход формы)
> Ну или что-то похожее на УФ


Похожее, https://infostart.ru/public/100967/ или https://infostart.ru/public/122215/

*100967_Full.rar*, *зеркало*

*122215_1.9.26.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (11.11.2022), fil_and (11.01.2023), gurskij (29.09.2022), GvozDey (03.10.2022), levachok (28.09.2022), mikagi (04.10.2022), pony95 (29.09.2022), Svetlana_K (13.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), Veta K (29.09.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## lekhaplaton

Помогите может у кого-нибудь есть https://infostart.ru/public/1330826/

----------


## lekhaplaton

Доброго времени суток, может есть у кого ? Спасибо. https://infostart.ru/public/1030005/

----------


## lazarsr

Доброго дня Всем. Есть у кого в заначке https://infostart.ru/public/1155672/ ?

----------


## sitex

Доброго времени суток, может есть у кого ? Спасибо. https://infostart.ru/public/967806/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток, может есть у кого ? Спасибо. https://infostart.ru/public/967806/


*967806_СДРПроверкаCOMСоединени  я.epf*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (01.10.2022), bacemo (12.11.2022), gurskij (03.10.2022), levachok (05.10.2022), mikagi (04.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## shamanbys

Привет Всем !!! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/556042/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Привет Всем !!! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/556042/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5xve/Pvu8hyhbA

----------

666Rebel666 (04.10.2022), ikalichkin (02.10.2022), levachok (05.10.2022), MichaelIII (02.10.2022), mikagi (04.10.2022), shamanbys (02.10.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), Svetlana_K (13.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), Valbeshnik (04.10.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## zamik

Добрый день, уважаемые.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для переноса данных из 1С77 ТИС в Розницу
Tr77_Rt20.ert
Tr77_Rt20.xml
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, уважаемые.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для переноса данных из 1С77 ТИС в Розницу
> Tr77_Rt20.ert
> Tr77_Rt20.xml
> Буду очень благодарен


Пожалуйста: *Tr77_Rt20.zip*

----------

666Rebel666 (05.10.2022), levachok (11.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), zamik (05.10.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## zero_JK

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1232044/.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1232044/.


*PUBID_1232044.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (11.11.2022), badimx (30.11.2022), levachok (11.10.2022), mikagi (07.10.2022), nik.busko (08.10.2022), Svetlana_K (13.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022), Замка (11.10.2022)

----------


## AnelHike27

Уважаемые форумчане,  в природе существует обработка выгрузки из Управлении Торговлей 10 в розницу 2 или еще лучше в 3 ?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Уважаемые форумчане,  в природе существует обработка выгрузки из Управлении Торговлей 10 в розницу 2 или еще лучше в 3 ?


Да, есть даже типовые. Но вот что у себя нарыл, увы, не самые последние версии:

1) https://infostart.ru/public/570367/ - *570367.zip*, *зеркало*

2) https://infostart.ru/public/723145/ - *723145.zip*, *зеркало*

Ну и просто: *COM_загрузка_из_УТ10.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (11.11.2022), levachok (11.10.2022), mikagi (11.10.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## bgiris

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать, думаю что есть у многих
> 
> Внешние печатные формы для Управления торговлей 11.4:
> https://infostart.ru/public/1237356/


Кто-нибудь может скинуть мне тоже ссылку?

----------


## morozyaka

Добрый день! 
Очень нужна обработка для БП 1.6 https://infostart.ru/public/642964/ - Счет-фактура пост. 534, действует с 01.07.2021
Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Vladislav@

Добрый вечер! Подскажите есть у кого планировщик с календарем для 1С БП?
 На подобии этого? https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/661739/
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/333903/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер! Подскажите есть у кого планировщик с календарем для 1С БП?
>  На подобии этого? https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/661739/
> https://expert.chistov.pro/public/333903/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/inBF/bSZm1NDyh

----------

bacemo (11.11.2022), dj-eva (05.12.2022), fil_and (11.01.2023), gurskij (14.10.2022), levachok (11.10.2022), mikagi (11.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), Svetlana_K (13.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), Vladislav@ (11.10.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## it_sozv

Уважаемые,кто может помочь с
https://infostart.ru/public/1735395/
СЗВ-ТД для мобилизованных сотрудников.
Заранее благодарна

----------


## it_sozv

Уважаемые,кто может помочь с
https://infostart.ru/public/1735395/
СЗВ-ТД для мобилизованных сотрудников.
Заранее благодарна

----------


## it_sozv

Уважаемые,кто может помочь с
https://infostart.ru/public/1735395/
СЗВ-ТД для мобилизованных сотрудников.
Заранее благодарна

----------

Катарина82 (11.10.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уважаемые,кто может помочь с
> https://infostart.ru/public/1735395/
> СЗВ-ТД для мобилизованных сотрудников.
> Заранее благодарна


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ea13/pTccpDmSV

----------

4AuHuK (11.10.2022), 666Rebel666 (11.10.2022), Chumakova (12.10.2022), it_sozv (11.10.2022), levachok (18.10.2022), MichaelIII (18.10.2022), mikagi (11.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), savchenkodenis (15.12.2022), SLED (11.10.2022), smolen1 (13.10.2022), Svetlana_K (13.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022), Замка (12.10.2022)

----------


## РамильРамиль

Добрый день. Кто сможет помочь с ВПФ УПД для УПП 1.3?
https://infostart.ru/public/1558359/
Если есть просто внешняя актуальная, тоже подойдет.
Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Кто сможет помочь с ВПФ УПД для УПП 1.3?
> https://infostart.ru/public/1558359/
> Если есть просто внешняя актуальная, тоже подойдет.
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5r5N/JLQjuVKro

----------

bacemo (11.11.2022), levachok (18.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), savchenkodenis (15.12.2022), Svetlana_K (13.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), Vladislav@ (12.10.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## KOPTE3

Здравствуйте, будьте добры.
Замена GUID справочников и документов:
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/887230

Заранее благодарю!

----------

levachok (18.10.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, будьте добры.
> Замена GUID справочников и документов:
> https://expert.chistov.pro/public/887230
> 
> Заранее благодарю!


*887230_v3.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bacemo (11.11.2022), gurskij (14.10.2022), KOPTE3 (13.10.2022), kostege (28.12.2022), mikagi (12.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), Svetlana_K (13.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), talib77 (31.10.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## alexeybod

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/184905/
Или может есть у кого обработка для автоматической выгрузки прайса на почту или FTP по времени или через заданный промежуток для УТ 10.3.

----------


## SERGEJ64

Добрый день!
Помоги, пжл, скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1501021/

----------


## belset

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, внешней формой регламентированного отчета Декларации НДС для БП 2.0.67.38 КОРП с сайта 1С:ИТС. Спасибо! belset@rambler.ru

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, внешней формой регламентированного отчета Декларации НДС для БП 2.0.67.38 КОРП с сайта 1С:ИТС. Спасибо! belset@rambler.ru


Добрый день!
Забирайте:
https://dropmefiles.com/OyT6I

P.S. Вообще-то уже вышло обновление 2.0.67.39, где данная декларация уже есть.

----------

belset (14.10.2022), levachok (18.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022)

----------


## Ice-stas

Прошу помочь с прайс листом со штрихкодом и артикулом https://infostart.ru/public/295718/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Прошу помочь с прайс листом со штрихкодом и артикулом https://infostart.ru/public/295718/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5KGv/144HzP4ST

----------

bacemo (11.11.2022), levachok (18.10.2022), mikagi (21.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## KateSonina

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/88545/. Спасибо!

----------


## it_sozv

Уважаемые,здравствуйте.Пом  огите пожалуйста с обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/69874/

Заранее благодарна!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уважаемые,здравствуйте.Пом  огите пожалуйста с обработкой
> https://infostart.ru/public/69874/
> 
> Заранее благодарна!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/x9EM/GGk6FhxNb

----------

666Rebel666 (18.10.2022), bacemo (11.11.2022), it_sozv (18.10.2022), levachok (18.10.2022), Veronika123 (18.10.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## ffackir

Господа помогите с Расширение для работы с ЭДО

----------


## arttwink

Всем привет! Кто-нибудь может помочь найти обработку № 906172?

tasia.19.12.06@mail.ru

----------


## ANTIZ2012

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1074572/. Спасибо.

----------


## ANTIZ2012

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1074572/. Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1074572/. Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PjtZ/5MsCttmJ1

----------

bacemo (11.11.2022), dj-eva (05.12.2022), levachok (18.10.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), Valbeshnik (22.10.2022), vulli (28.12.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## GooSeMaN

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1345368/. Спасибо.

----------


## Hron21

https://infostart.ru/public/1128199/ для УНФ

----------


## muslim18

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста если есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1198077/
заранее благодарен!

----------


## miheevaev

Добрый день!!! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/441892/
Универсальная пакетная печать документов / справочников для типовых конфигураций 1С 8.2 - 8.3
Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## miheevaev

Добрый день!!! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/441892/
Универсальная пакетная печать документов / справочников для типовых конфигураций 1С 8.2 - 8.3
Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!!! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/441892/
> Универсальная пакетная печать документов / справочников для типовых конфигураций 1С 8.2 - 8.3
> Заранее спасибо!!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/btF9/o8SDy1XEn

----------

bacemo (11.11.2022), dj-eva (05.12.2022), gurskij (27.10.2022), kozavva (03.11.2022), levachok (20.10.2022), miheevaev (20.10.2022), mikagi (21.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## abai1985

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку для УТ 8.2  https://infostart.ru/public/68812/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку для УТ 8.2  https://infostart.ru/public/68812/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/eT4r/yGkztQFPN

----------

badimx (30.11.2022), fil_and (11.01.2023), levachok (22.10.2022), mikagi (21.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## mavr1k

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста помогите скачать обработку

https://infostart.ru/public/1094248/

----------

SLK01 (06.11.2022)

----------


## OverCON

Помогите скачать/получить обработку https://infostart.ru/public/595478/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать/получить обработку https://infostart.ru/public/595478/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YEEV/feko138kw

----------

bacemo (11.11.2022), gurskij (27.10.2022), levachok (22.10.2022), mikagi (25.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022), Елена С.А. (09.11.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать/получить обработку https://infostart.ru/public/595478/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YEEV/feko138kw

----------

levachok (22.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), smolen1 (24.10.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), Valbeshnik (22.10.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## muslim18

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста очень нужно https://infostart.ru/public/1368165/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## muslim18

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста очень нужно https://infostart.ru/public/1368165/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## PANI007

Здравствуйте. Может кто помочь скачать данную обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1322843

----------


## mit9da4a

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста очень нужно https://infostart.ru/public/1710037/ Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Vitiy

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/999494/ 
Заранее спасибо. vitiy535@mail.ru

----------


## GvozDey

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/894770  - "Запрет на запуск более одного сеанса для одного пользователя"
Или поделитесь каким-либо готовым решением этого вопроса.
Можно в ЛС, можно на nikdail@bk.ru Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/894770  - "Запрет на запуск более одного сеанса для одного пользователя"
> Или поделитесь каким-либо готовым решением этого вопроса.
> Можно в ЛС, можно на nikdail@bk.ru Заранее благодарен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H65J/rTahskR8U

----------

fil_and (11.01.2023), goodcat999 (03.11.2022), GvozDey (27.10.2022), levachok (27.10.2022), mikagi (26.10.2022), muslim18 (26.10.2022), pony95 (27.10.2022), savchenkodenis (15.12.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022), Замка (27.10.2022)

----------


## Иван567

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/294680/  Контроль регистра сведений "Соответствие объектов информационных баз" .Заранее благодарен.

----------


## tamatama

Добрый день. Помогите у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1732276/ (Приказ о предоставлении нерабочего времени с сохранением среднего заработка в связи с призывом сотрудника на военные сборы)

----------


## bartix

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/899485/ хотя бы саму конфигурацию без инструкций

----------


## Slived

Здравствуйте! По возможности  обновите пожалуйста ссылки!

[ТАКСИ] Шаблон обработки ТАКСИ v 1.21
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/303564/

----------


## Slived

Здравствуйте! По возможности, помогите с обработкой.

[ТАКСИ] Шаблон обработки ТАКСИ v 1.21
https://infostart.ru/public/303564/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! По возможности, помогите с обработкой.
> 
> [ТАКСИ] Шаблон обработки ТАКСИ v 1.21
> https://infostart.ru/public/303564/


Шаблон обработки ТАКСИ v 1.24
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/85v4/74bsLBC9g

----------

666Rebel666 (27.10.2022), bacemo (23.12.2022), gurskij (02.11.2022), levachok (27.10.2022), mikagi (02.11.2022), pony95 (27.10.2022), Slived (27.10.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), talib77 (31.10.2022), ZapMos (22.11.2022), Иван567 (27.10.2022)

----------


## Dmitry1976

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/699828/ . Заранее благодарю!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Пожалуйста, помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/699828/ . Заранее благодарю!


Я пользуюсь другой
https://infostart.ru/public/803699/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4wjR/2UF3e1iYx

----------

Dmitry1976 (01.11.2022), levachok (11.11.2022), mikagi (02.11.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022), SLK01 (06.11.2022), tak_tak777 (06.11.2022), ZapMos (22.11.2022), Иван567 (29.10.2022)

----------


## it_sozv

Уважаемые, здравствуйте.
Может есть у кого шаблон для записи данных в конкретную колонку  в готовый excel файл с формулами.
Например https://infostart.ru/public/1267022/ или что-то подобное.
База SQL на Linux.
Огромное спасибо за помощь.

----------


## askotech

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1674319/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Иван567

Посмотрю,спасибо! Но задача исправить некоторые косяки возникшие после восстановления синхронизации (базы были в облаке, переводили в локальные)

----------


## Vladislav@

Добрый день! Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1597756/, за ранее спасибо!

----------


## Dimok Lab

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1012492/

----------


## tamatama

Добрый день. Помогите у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/1732276/ (Приказ о предоставлении нерабочего времени с сохранением среднего заработка в связи с призывом сотрудника на военные сборы)

----------


## !777_777

Добрый день. Помогите скачать. Не могу вывести сообщение пользователю с привязкой к ячейке в дереве значений https://infostart.ru/public/1155087/

----------


## олечкад

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1175099/   и https://infostart.ru/public/1176416/...yoxu5211972560

----------


## олечкад

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1175099/   и https://infostart.ru/public/1176416/...yoxu5211972560

----------


## diesel000000

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/1109661/   и это https://infostart.ru/public/655499/

----------


## Salmanova

Уважаемые, помогите пожалуйста с
https://infostart.ru/public/1722828/
Добавление и удаление характеристики номенклатуры в документе "Установка цен номенклатуры". Очень нужно.
Заранее благодарна

----------


## Salmanova

Уважаемые, помогите пожалуйста с
https://infostart.ru/public/1722828/
Добавление и удаление характеристики номенклатуры в документе "Установка цен номенклатуры". Очень нужно.
Заранее благодарна

----------


## alex_phantom

Всем добрый!
Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1562720
Вторую, для 11.5.7
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Dmitry1976

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.su/public/1709166/

----------


## Dmitry1976

Люди добрые, помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.su/public/1691094/

----------


## X-Neo

Добрый день, может кто помочь с парой обработок с Infostsrt?
https://infostart.ru/public/270507/
https://infostart.ru/public/96519/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, может кто помочь с парой обработок с Infostsrt?
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/96519/
> Заранее благодарен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/e5yq/ZMs9sXejV

----------

666Rebel666 (11.11.2022), bacemo (11.11.2022), levachok (11.11.2022), Masik777 (12.11.2022), mikagi (11.11.2022), pony95 (11.11.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), Vladislav@ (11.11.2022), ZapMos (22.11.2022), Замка (14.11.2022)

----------


## QAlexxxx

Доброго дня!
Прошу помочь со скачивание данной обработки:
https://infostart.ru/public/978816

Буду рад помощи уважаемых товарищей :)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня!
> Прошу помочь со скачивание данной обработки:
> https://infostart.ru/public/978816
> 
> Буду рад помощи уважаемых товарищей :)


Не знаю, какой свежести: *978816.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (11.11.2022), bacemo (11.11.2022), mikagi (15.11.2022), pony95 (11.11.2022), QAlexxxx (11.11.2022), Salmanova (12.11.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (22.11.2022)

----------


## glykov

Доброго дня!
Прошу помочь со скачивание данной обработки:
https://infostart.ru/public/690697/

----------


## glykov

Доброго дня!
Прошу помочь со скачивание данной обработки:
https://infostart.ru/public/690697/

----------


## bacemo

Доброго дня!
Прошу помочь со скачиванием  обработки:
https://infostart.ru/public/1024496/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Vasya1959

Здравствуйте, прошу помощи, искал не нашел   https://infostart.ru/public/1309529/

----------


## Vladislav@

Подскажите пожалуйста печать акта сверки по договора в разрезе контрагентов на 3.0 нет?

----------


## Antares666

Добрый день!
Ищу внешнюю печатную форму гарантийного талона для УТ 11.4-11.5
Например https://infostart.ru/public/1001778/

alex@smart-rostov.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## ftrain

Добрый день!
Ни у кого не завалялось свежей https://infostart.ru/public/956348/
АТОЛ ВЕБ-СЕРВИС 54ФЗ. Для работы с онлайн-кассами АТОЛ через веб-сервер (Ревизия 3002)

Премного благодарен!

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1568625/ (Смена МОЛ в учете инвентаря на счете МЦ.04 + Печатная форма) Спасибо!!!

----------


## Animus-ksy

Добрый вечер!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/415859/
Animus-ksy@ya.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Ни у кого не завалялось свежей https://infostart.ru/public/956348/
> АТОЛ ВЕБ-СЕРВИС 54ФЗ. Для работы с онлайн-кассами АТОЛ через веб-сервер (Ревизия 3002)
> 
> Премного благодарен!


Есть версия 1.26.  Если подойдет, лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/GS4TYCDQYb6JAQ

----------

bacemo (20.12.2022), ftrain (15.11.2022), mikagi (15.11.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), Valbeshnik (17.11.2022), ZapMos (22.11.2022)

----------


## Powel

Доброго дня. Возможно у кого-то есть данная обработка - https://infostart.ru/public/1163103/  Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lux17

Добрый день! Может, у кого есть обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1322843/ Поделитесь) Заранее спасибо

----------


## katepm

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/173694/ "Создание начального образа узла РИБ из копии ИБ"
Или может у кого-то есть аналог
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## katepm

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/173694/ "Создание начального образа узла РИБ из копии ИБ"
Или может у кого-то есть аналог
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/173694/ "Создание начального образа узла РИБ из копии ИБ"


https://dropmefiles.com/Tocj0

----------

katepm (17.11.2022), mikagi (17.11.2022), pony95 (22.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (22.11.2022)

----------


## Gorinich_zloy

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите скачать наборы внешних печатных форм
> 1. Для УТ 11.5
> https://infostart.ru/public/1570225/
> ....
> 
> Спасибо


Присоединяюсь, есть у кого - заделитесь

----------


## KOPTE3

Доброго времени!

Будьте добры:
Отчет по ролям (профили групп доступа)
https://infostart.ru/public/978328/

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## vovaii

Добрый день! Друзья помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1228575/ или что-нибудь аналогичное. Буду признателен. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Roman_sk

Добрый день! Друзья помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/150939/  Очень нужно, прошу первый раз.

----------


## Vladislav@

Добрый вечер! Может есть у кого - https://infostart.ru/public/1413983/ - перенос данных между Розница и Бухгалтерия

----------


## Powel

Доброго дня. Возможно у кого-то есть содержимое данной страницы - https://infostart.ru/public/896874/   Заранее благодарен

----------


## Gorinich_zloy

Есть наверное другое, покупал на каком то сайте
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fOVefkbKoaSgMA

----------

4AuHuK (23.11.2022), bacemo (20.12.2022), dj-eva (05.12.2022), mikagi (24.11.2022), pony95 (22.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), Valbeshnik (24.11.2022), vova_l (29.11.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## Gorinich_zloy

Есть наверное другое, покупал на каком то сайте
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fOVefkbKoaSgMA

----------

bacemo (20.12.2022), ikalichkin (23.11.2022), savchenkodenis (15.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## Gorinich_zloy

> Присоединяюсь, есть у кого - заделитесь


Блин, что то глючит страничку.. (Или меня:)  )

ПФ на 11.5
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fOVefkbKoaSgMA

----------

666Rebel666 (23.11.2022), alexandr_ll (23.11.2022), dj-eva (05.12.2022), Masik777 (23.11.2022), mikagi (24.11.2022), pony95 (22.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), Vladislav@ (23.11.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## kiboga

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста,
https://infostart.ru/public/1540340/

ВПФ УТ 11 Заказ-наряд

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день, обновите пожалуйста ссылки, нет файла для скачивания.
1238081
1074572

----------


## Bizlen

Добрый день, обновите пожалуйста ссылки, нет файла для скачивания.
1238081
1074572

"Цитата Сообщение от karter Посмотреть сообщение
Здравствуйте

https://infostart.ru/public/1238081/

https://infostart.ru/public/1074572/

Помогите пожалуйста скачть эти формы
1238081
1074572"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, обновите пожалуйста ссылки, нет файла для скачивания.
> 1238081
> 1074572
> 
> "Цитата Сообщение от karter Посмотреть сообщение
> Здравствуйте
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1238081/
> 
> ...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Biut/ZKJyWJuSG
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PjtZ/5MsCttmJ1

----------

666Rebel666 (27.11.2022), bacemo (20.12.2022), Bizlen (27.11.2022), dj-eva (05.12.2022), mikagi (05.12.2022), pony95 (22.12.2022), SLED (28.11.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (28.11.2022), Vladislav@ (27.11.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## Asmadies

Добрый день помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/551035/

----------


## Gorinich_zloy

> Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста,
> https://infostart.ru/public/1540340/
> 
> ВПФ УТ 11 Заказ-наряд


Я не проверял, гляньте в архиве что я выкладывал ранее, моЖЖ там есть...

----------


## kiboga

> Я не проверял, гляньте в архиве что я выкладывал ранее, моЖЖ там есть...


Проверил, нет :/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста,
> https://infostart.ru/public/1540340/
> 
> ВПФ УТ 11 Заказ-наряд


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nHuY/vKReAjYg8

----------

666Rebel666 (28.11.2022), bacemo (20.12.2022), Bizlen (28.11.2022), ikalichkin (28.11.2022), kiboga (28.11.2022), mikagi (05.12.2022), nik.busko (28.11.2022), pony95 (22.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022), Замка (01.12.2022)

----------


## kiboga

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nHuY/vKReAjYg8


Благодарю!

----------


## Asmadies

Добрый день помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/551035/ переход с камин 3.0 на ЗУП 3.1
могу оплатить приемлемую суммы, пишите в личку

----------


## JoZ

Добрый день, может есть у кого Обработка загрузки поступлений из табличных документов для 1С 8.2 https://infostart.ru/public/179816/  . Спасибо!

----------


## JoZ

> Добрый день помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/551035/ переход с камин 3.0 на ЗУП 3.1
> могу оплатить приемлемую суммы, пишите в личку


https://dropmefiles.com/VyRqE

----------

ikalichkin (30.11.2022), MichaelIII (05.12.2022), mikagi (05.12.2022), pony95 (22.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## ANTIZ2012

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого нибудь отчет "Статистика чеков" для ут 11.4 https://infostart.ru/public/1142260/  Заранее спасибо.

----------


## al_kon

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, с расширением Аванс с проверкой невыходов (Расширение для ЗУП 3.1 и ЗКГУ 3.1): https://infostart.ru/public/1099431/ или подобной. Спасибо.

----------


## borodаn

> Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, с расширением Аванс с проверкой невыходов (Расширение для ЗУП 3.1 и ЗКГУ 3.1): https://infostart.ru/public/1099431/


Не последняя https://dropmefiles.com/Rz2tl

----------

666Rebel666 (30.11.2022), alexandr_ll (30.11.2022), al_kon (30.11.2022), MichaelIII (05.12.2022), mikagi (05.12.2022), pony95 (22.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022), Veronika123 (30.11.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день! Помогите скачать - 
https://infostart.ru/public/1167147/
https://infostart.ru/public/799115/
Благодарю!

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день! Помогите скачать -
https://infostart.ru/public/1167147/
https://infostart.ru/public/799115/
https://infostart.ru/public/655863/
Благодарю!

----------


## huitzilopochtl

Добрый день! Смогли скачать данную обработку? Тоже нуждаюсь

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать -
> https://infostart.ru/public/1167147/
> https://infostart.ru/public/799115/
> https://infostart.ru/public/655863/
> Благодарю!


Есть такая - https://infostart.ru/public/557217/ если подойдет - лежит тут https://disk.yandex.ru/d/R8fGZ3MUYyuyLA

----------

Gorinich_zloy (01.12.2022), mikagi (05.12.2022), Salmanova (08.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022), АлексБор (01.12.2022)

----------


## KeshaF

> Есть такая - https://infostart.ru/public/557217/ если подойдет - лежит тут https://disk.yandex.ru/d/R8fGZ3MUYyuyLA


Благодарю!

----------

gurskij (02.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022)

----------


## KeshaF

> Есть такая - https://infostart.ru/public/557217/ если подойдет - лежит тут https://disk.yandex.ru/d/R8fGZ3MUYyuyLA


Благодарю!

----------

bacemo (20.12.2022)

----------


## 6236121

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку по закрытию контрагентов
https://infostart.ru/public/1097554/

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку по закрытию контрагентов
> https://infostart.ru/public/1097554/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fZbrN-Kza8ZCug

----------

alexandr_ll (02.12.2022), bacemo (20.12.2022), Kaniman (04.12.2022), mikagi (05.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), Salmanova (08.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## 6236121

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fZbrN-Kza8ZCug


Спасибо!!

----------


## Mittel

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать примеры - Как рисовать диаграммы в Excel из 1С
https://infostart.ru/public/203481/

----------


## Mittel

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать примеры - Как рисовать диаграммы в Excel из 1С
https://infostart.ru/public/203481/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать примеры - Как рисовать диаграммы в Excel из 1С
> https://infostart.ru/public/203481/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/attJ/4q3Jw5Heq

----------

666Rebel666 (03.12.2022), bacemo (20.12.2022), mikagi (05.12.2022), Mittel (03.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), savchenkodenis (15.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022), ZapMos (16.12.2022)

----------


## Mittel

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/attJ/4q3Jw5Heq


Ура! Спасибо!!!

----------


## sovik

Добрый день.
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1051165/

----------


## sovik

повторно

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/1051165/


Есть аналог
https://infostart.ru/public/1229011/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Ms4/NH9zcSs4p

----------

anna_slyadneva (20.12.2022), bacemo (20.12.2022), Masik777 (03.12.2022), mikagi (05.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), sovik (03.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022), Vladislav@ (04.12.2022), ZapMos (16.12.2022)

----------


## sovik

> Есть аналог
> https://infostart.ru/public/1229011/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Ms4/NH9zcSs4p


Спасибо Вам огромное. Попробую.

----------


## kofeinik

Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1661803/ - смена цветового стиля УФ?

----------


## __irina

Выручите пожалуйста:

https://infostart.ru/public/171988/

Заранее благодарю

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день!!!!!  может  у кого есть   https://infostart.ru/public/1533310/

----------


## Vasya1959

Добрый день, прошу помощи https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1186753/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1661803/ - смена цветового стиля УФ?


Именно этой нет, но есть альтернатива: https://infostart.ru/public/999726/

*999726.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

a.bisekeev (22.12.2022), AHelen (14.12.2022), alexandr_ll (05.12.2022), Gorinich_zloy (07.12.2022), mikagi (05.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), Salmanova (08.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022), ZapMos (16.12.2022)

----------


## dj-eva

Добрый день, прошу помощи, у кого есть в наличии, поделитесь, плиз. акт взаимозачета для Бухгалтерии 8.3
https://infostart.ru/public/457023/
https://infostart.ru/public/1315516/
https://infostart.ru/public/332483/
https://infostart.ru/public/634913/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, прошу помощи, у кого есть в наличии, поделитесь, плиз. акт взаимозачета для Бухгалтерии 8.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/457023/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Giu/92777TMDK

----------

666Rebel666 (05.12.2022), bacemo (20.12.2022), dj-eva (05.12.2022), mikagi (05.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022), ZapMos (16.12.2022)

----------


## dj-eva

спасибо, но она не открывается.

----------


## dj-eva

https://infostart.ru/public/240147/ а этот есть у кого нибудь? поделитесь?

----------


## al_kon

Доброе утро! Есть ли у кого "Контроль выплаты аванса сотрудникам в ЗУП 3.1" - https://infostart.ru/public/1115033/? Буду безмерно благодарен

----------


## __irina

Ни у кого нет Переоценки тары для УПП?
https://infostart.ru/public/171988/
Была бы благодарна.

----------


## Gal_S

Добрый день, помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1729217/. спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброе утро! Есть ли у кого "Контроль выплаты аванса сотрудникам в ЗУП 3.1" - https://infostart.ru/public/1115033/? Буду безмерно благодарен


Не последнее: *1115033.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

AHelen (14.12.2022), al_kon (06.12.2022), bacemo (20.12.2022), mikagi (06.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), smolen1 (07.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (16.12.2022)

----------


## nik2830

Помогите скачать.
Публикация № 291863
https://infostart.ru/public/291863/?...9nsur100446271
Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите скачать.
> Публикация № 291863
> https://infostart.ru/public/291863/?...9nsur100446271
> Спасибо.


Именно такой нет, но можете посмотреть эти, может что и подойдет. - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/lAOZC33l_2Vwtg

----------

bacemo (20.12.2022), mikagi (07.12.2022), nik2830 (08.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022), ZapMos (16.12.2022)

----------


## miheevaev

Помогите скачать
https://infostart.su/public/1675416/
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Artem Artemikhin

Добрый день. Возможно есть у кого обработка arkomes_v1.epf - буду очень признателен.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Artem Artemikhin

> Добрый день. Возможно есть у кого обработка arkomes_v1.epf - буду очень признателен.
> Заранее благодарен.


Или может кто скачает: https://expert.chistov.pro/public/1060424/

----------


## Виталий_25

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/7tIXIXPZkKg14Q

----------

bacemo (20.12.2022), mikagi (08.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), skyt3x (21.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (13.12.2022), ZapMos (16.12.2022), АлексБор (13.12.2022)

----------


## kofeinik

Поделитесь, если есть -  https://infostart.ru/public/1772395/
Управление оригиналами документов при помощи сканера штрихкода (ERP 2, КА 2)

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Добрый день. 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, печатной формой https://infostart.ru/public/1286345/

----------


## Alexey_Alex

Добрый день. 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, печатной формой https://infostart.ru/public/1286345/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, печатной формой https://infostart.ru/public/1286345/


Счет на оплату с QR кодом, как просили нету, есть другая. Проверял на УТ 10.3 (33.1) https://yadi.sk/d/bk81OzEE7KYYIQ в архиве - 1014510 Счет на оплату_с QR code Сбербанк , PUBID_792694-Счет на оплату с QR кодом , PUBID_1105930-СозданиеПлатежногоПоручен  ияПоQRКоду_БУ2030 Может подойдет или просто пригодится.

----------

Alexey_Alex (18.12.2022), bacemo (20.12.2022), mikagi (13.12.2022), nik2830 (13.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), Serg2008t (13.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (19.12.2022), Valbeshnik (14.12.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (16.12.2022), АлексБор (13.12.2022)

----------


## Masik777

ну и еще - Очистка регистра сведений "Списанные товары" в закрытых периодах  https://infostart.ru/public/419915/  лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/k_mOvTpqyARfWQ 
В помощь аналитику. Выгрузка/загрузка пользовательских настроек 1С - https://infostart.ru/public/122846  -  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/N18F-EslQrHWYw 
PUBID_1083992-КоличестоЭлементовВБазеИИ  хРазмер  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/3a1RNQZrjv5PVQ
Статистика Базы - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/BC67OABKuypoyw
Настройка оплаты по Системе Быстрых Платежей (СБП) через QR-код  https://infostart.ru/public/1409530/ https://disk.yandex.ru/d/J6TY8_evbNn44w

----------

666Rebel666 (13.12.2022), alex125it (13.12.2022), alexandr_ll (13.12.2022), bacemo (20.12.2022), DAnry (15.12.2022), DiVes (13.12.2022), Gorinich_zloy (13.12.2022), ikalichkin (14.12.2022), MichaelIII (19.12.2022), mikagi (15.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), savchenkodenis (15.12.2022), Serg2008t (13.12.2022), smolen1 (14.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (19.12.2022), Valbeshnik (14.12.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (16.12.2022), АлексБор (13.12.2022), Катарина82 (16.12.2022)

----------


## Vladislav@

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста если у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/905082/. Спасибо за ранее!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста если у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/905082/. Спасибо за ранее!


Пожалуйста: *905082.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (16.12.2022), alexandr_ll (16.12.2022), bacemo (20.12.2022), MichaelIII (19.12.2022), mikagi (16.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), tak_tak777 (19.12.2022), Vladislav@ (16.12.2022), ZapMos (31.12.2022)

----------


## MichaelIII

> Добрый день. 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, печатной формой https://infostart.ru/public/1286345/


Для УТ10: https://dropmefiles.com/QZ0BB

----------

bacemo (20.12.2022), mikagi (19.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), Svetlana_K (19.12.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), АлексБор (20.12.2022)

----------


## k_v

Здравствуйте.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1039757/
kroha76@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте.
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/1039757/
> kroha76@mail.ru
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bmDw/yssL4yzKg

----------

bacemo (20.12.2022), bentim (21.12.2022), Lantra (20.12.2022), mikagi (20.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), Svetlana_K (20.12.2022), Ub'ju_vedrom (12.01.2023), Vasya92 (22.12.2022), Vladislav@ (20.12.2022), ZapMos (31.12.2022), АлексБор (20.12.2022)

----------


## mikagi

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1129730/. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## romantella

Добрый день! Помогите пож-та, есть у кого либо печатная форма УКД от 21 года для 1с упп 1,3

----------


## anna_slyadneva

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/789098/
Спасибо

----------


## anna_slyadneva

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/789098/
Спасибо

----------


## luxor_94

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1111518/

----------


## luxor_94

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1111518/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/789098/
> Спасибо


*789098.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (21.12.2022), alexandr_ll (21.12.2022), anna_slyadneva (21.12.2022), bacemo (23.12.2022), MichaelIII (25.12.2022), mikagi (21.12.2022), pony95 (21.12.2022), Svetlana_K (21.12.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (31.12.2022)

----------


## romantella

Добрый день,
Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1472163/
Спасибо!

----------


## romantella

Добрый день,
Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1472163/
Спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день,
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1472163/
> Спасибо!


Только счет-фактура: *1472163_СЧФ.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (21.12.2022), bacemo (23.12.2022), Bizlen (21.12.2022), mikagi (21.12.2022), pony95 (29.12.2022), romantella (22.12.2022), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), ZapMos (31.12.2022), Катарина82 (22.12.2022)

----------


## jigden

Уважаемые, а есть у кого то что то наподобие такого? Или можно этот модуль для УНФ скачать?
https://infostart.ru/public/525980/

----------


## Gorinich_zloy

Люди добрые, поделитесь обработкой по поиску и удалению дублей
Штатная немного «мало содержащая» по функционалу.
Вот эта хороша но дорогая  :(  https://infostart.ru/public/127859/
Может, есть у кого, что-то похожее?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Люди добрые, поделитесь обработкой по поиску и удалению дублей
> Штатная немного «мало содержащая» по функционалу.
> Вот эта хороша но дорогая  :(  https://infostart.ru/public/127859/
> Может, есть у кого, что-то похожее?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/d4u7/JGfcjgLnm

----------

bacemo (23.12.2022), Gorinich_zloy (23.12.2022), gurskij (26.12.2022), mikagi (23.12.2022), pony95 (29.12.2022), rnf70 (13.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), Valbeshnik (24.12.2022), vulli (27.12.2022), ZapMos (31.12.2022), АлексБор (23.12.2022)

----------


## Gorinich_zloy

Кллаасссс.., благодарен

Хороша вещичка, вот только на 11.5 выдаёт ошибку
11.5 сильно изменили
По любому спасибо

Может есть ещё у кого что?

----------


## bacemo

если то, то рад помочь
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NvIERhBjPOLN7g

----------

Gorinich_zloy (27.12.2022), mikagi (27.12.2022), pony95 (29.12.2022), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), ZapMos (31.12.2022), АлексБор (26.12.2022)

----------


## mosshelp

перезалейте плз "Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук"

----------


## Gorinich_zloy

> если то, то рад помочь
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NvIERhBjPOLN7g


Уточните кому помощь ...

----------

vulli (27.12.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> перезалейте плз "Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук"


Файл со списком содержимого - https://disk.yandex.ru/i/U2pTEwnfnaNHVg
Сам файл обработок - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qfHp70iKv3jKrQ
Дополнения_обновления - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/sVj0z8k5vAq3QQ
Обработки для УТ 10.3 ( может кому пригодится) - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zkVbdFK5OkpfDg  и  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Vta-wOwFt2eJiA
Еще Обработки - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jEvXVYvRvKmrhA и https://disk.yandex.ru/d/C9BiDNFjD1-f9A
Обновления УТ 10.3 от 10.3.31.3 до 10.3.52.1 - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/MpY-4b3YqT7ZfA
Обновления УТ 10.3.53.2 до 10.3.58.1 - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-YCiCmvwslpMvQ

----------

alexandr_ll (25.12.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.12.2022), Bizlen (10.01.2023), gaga515 (12.01.2023), mikagi (25.12.2022), pony95 (29.12.2022), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), ZapMos (31.12.2022)

----------


## JonAir

День добрый если у кого то есть, поделитесь
https://infostart.ru/public/262490/
Спасибо.

----------


## JonAir

День добрый если у кого то есть, поделитесь
https://infostart.ru/public/262490/
Спасибо.

----------


## JonAir

День добрый если у кого то есть, поделитесь
https://infostart.ru/public/262490/
Спасибо.

----------


## Gorinich_zloy

Я купил, т.к. часто приходится обращатся к разрабу
Вещичка хорошая

----------


## Masik777

> Я купил, т.к. часто приходится обращатся к разрабу
> Вещичка хорошая


Молодец! Только ребята просили поделиться, а не хвастать - кто и что купил. Или религия не позволяет?

----------


## Gorinich_zloy

> Молодец! Только ребята просили поделиться, а не хвастать - кто и что купил. Или религия не позволяет?


Я только отметил то, что постоянно нужно обращается к разрабу за доработками.
И для этого лучше купить. Где тут хвастовство ? 
На другом сайте нашёл вот эту ссылку
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/_M4pY2PS1mS5wQ

----------

alex_phantom (27.12.2022), gurskij (28.12.2022), JonAir (28.12.2022), Masik777 (28.12.2022), mikagi (27.12.2022), pony95 (10.01.2023), Valbeshnik (28.12.2022), ZapMos (31.12.2022), АлексБор (28.12.2022)

----------


## striker-kAn

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, актуальной версией https://infostart.ru/public/938606/.  
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, актуальной версией https://infostart.ru/public/938606/.  
> Заранее благодарен!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/EwqiLdqi-vJz7g  На счет актуальности проверьте сами

----------

Gorinich_zloy (30.12.2022), gurskij (30.12.2022), mikagi (28.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), striker-kAn (28.12.2022), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), ZapMos (31.12.2022), АлексБор (29.12.2022)

----------


## striker-kAn

К сожалению от 2020 года, но все равно огромное спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

> К сожалению от 2020 года, но все равно огромное спасибо!


Извиняюсь. Тогда может подойдет новее? ТАкая - https://infostart.ru/public/835718/ Лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-PmTPDqfeJ3mCA

----------

Gorinich_zloy (30.12.2022), hovlan (29.12.2022), mikagi (29.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), striker-kAn (29.12.2022), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), ZapMos (31.12.2022)

----------


## qsesp1986

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите пожалуйста: https://infostart.ru/public/369997/

----------


## qsesp1986

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите пожалуйста: https://infostart.ru/public/369997/

----------


## Gorinich_zloy

> К сожалению от 2020 года, но все равно огромное спасибо!


Вот ребята ещё консоль выложили, моЖ интересна будет
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post758931

----------


## striker-kAn

> Вот ребята ещё консоль выложили, моЖ интересна будет
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post758931


Да, видел) Там к сожалению тоже от 2020, но ее в принципе хватает. Спасибо еще раз!)

----------


## striker-kAn

> Вот ребята ещё консоль выложили, моЖ интересна будет
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post758931


Да, видел) Там к сожалению тоже от 2020, но ее в принципе хватает. Спасибо еще раз!)

----------


## Marita

https://infostart.ru/public/899647/

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Marita

Всем доброго времени суток! начало года и как всегда проблема с остатками в ЗУП по несуществующему сальдо. Просьба помочь с Закрытием остатков по регистрам "Зарплата к выплате", "Взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками", "Бухгалтерские взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками", "Расчеты налоговых агентов с бюджетом по НДФЛ"(перечисленный), " Расчеты налогоплательщиков с бюджетом по НДФЛ"(удержанный)
Публикация № 899647

https://infostart.ru/public/899647/

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Abdullo1

Праздничного настроения всем.

Ребята помогите пожалуйста скачать Обработку Движение номенклатуры в регистрах учета для УТ 11.3
Ссылка: https://infostart.ru/public/671865/

Спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Всем доброго времени суток! начало года и как всегда проблема с остатками в ЗУП по несуществующему сальдо. Просьба помочь с Закрытием остатков по регистрам "Зарплата к выплате", "Взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками", "Бухгалтерские взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками", "Расчеты налоговых агентов с бюджетом по НДФЛ"(перечисленный), " Расчеты налогоплательщиков с бюджетом по НДФЛ"(удержанный)
> Публикация № 899647
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/899647/
> 
> Заранее благодарю.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/vtqbNoS3-stpnA

----------

mikagi (05.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), Valbeshnik (05.01.2023), Vladislav@ (04.01.2023), vulli (06.01.2023), ZapMos (04.01.2023)

----------


## Ub'ju_vedrom

Доброго здравия! Есть возможность помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1050630/ "Загрузка банковской выписки из Excel"? 
Или, если эту не получится, то: 
https://infostart.ru/public/1176279/ "Загрузка выписки с последующей обработкой документов"
https://infostart.ru/public/596132/ "Загрузка выписки банка для конфигурации Управление торговлей, редакция 11.2"

----------


## kiboga

Добрый день,
поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть
https://infostart.ru/public/1014224/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день,
> поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть
> https://infostart.ru/public/1014224/


*1014224.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (06.01.2023), alexandr_ll (06.01.2023), Gorinich_zloy (05.01.2023), kiboga (05.01.2023), MichaelIII (10.01.2023), mikagi (05.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), Ub'ju_vedrom (06.01.2023), Valbeshnik (08.01.2023), vulli (06.01.2023), ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## olbrayt33

Добрый день
Нужна обработка "алкогольная декларация с автозаполнением для 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.3" https://infostart.ru/public/152582/ Или что-то похожее для формирования алкодеклараций в 1с Бухгалтерии.
Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, актуальной версией https://infostart.ru/public/938606/.  
> Заранее благодарен!


938606

----------

666Rebel666 (07.01.2023), Gorinich_zloy (Сегодня), gurskij (09.01.2023), mikagi (08.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), striker-kAn (11.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), Ub'ju_vedrom (08.01.2023), Valbeshnik (08.01.2023), Vladislav@ (07.01.2023), vulli (07.01.2023), ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## thevladbog

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1166899/ (или аналог)

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/1166899/ (или аналог)


1166899

----------

666Rebel666 (08.01.2023), alexandr_ll (08.01.2023), mikagi (08.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), smolen1 (09.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), thevladbog (07.01.2023), Valbeshnik (08.01.2023), vulli (07.01.2023), ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## thevladbog

А не найдется еще у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/731109/?

----------


## bullet13

> А не найдется еще у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/731109/?


731109

----------

666Rebel666 (08.01.2023), alexandr_ll (08.01.2023), MichaelIII (10.01.2023), mikagi (08.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), SergAl (10.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), thevladbog (08.01.2023), Valbeshnik (08.01.2023), vulli (10.01.2023), ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## victor123

Добрый день и с праздниками! Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/636400/
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день и с праздниками! Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/636400/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5mNb/KJ67hTNiR

----------

666Rebel666 (08.01.2023), mikagi (08.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), victor123 (08.01.2023), vulli (10.01.2023), ZapMos (11.01.2023), АлексБор (09.01.2023)

----------


## victor123

Большое спасибо за быструю реакцию!
А можно еще вот эту, схожую по теме разработку: https://infostart.ru/public/1132297/

----------


## thevladbog

Спасибо большое за быстрый ответ! А не найдется у кого-нибудь еще https://infostart.ru/public/1625045/?

----------


## bullet13

> Большое спасибо за быструю реакцию!
> А можно еще вот эту, схожую по теме разработку: https://infostart.ru/public/1132297/


1132297

----------

pony95 (10.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), victor123 (09.01.2023), vulli (10.01.2023), ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## bullet13

> Спасибо большое за быстрый ответ! А не найдется у кого-нибудь еще https://infostart.ru/public/1625045/?


1625045

----------

gurskij (09.01.2023), MichaelIII (10.01.2023), mikagi (08.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), thevladbog (08.01.2023), Ub'ju_vedrom (09.01.2023), Valbeshnik (09.01.2023), vulli (10.01.2023), VUN (Сегодня), ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## Abdullo1

Добрый день 

Есть у кого возможность помочь скачать обработку буду благодарен. https://infostart.ru/public/671865/

----------


## Beatr1234

Доброго времени суток Всем, Всех с прошедшими праздниками. Помогите пожалуйста нужна внешняя обработка для выгрузки и загрузки данных из 1с 8.2 предприятие с остатками на начало года

----------


## 666Rebel666

[Расширение] Контекстная подсказка и автозаполнение данных используя DaData.ru без снятия с поддержки БП + УТ + CRM
https://infostart.ru/public/724005/
724005

----------

pony95 (10.01.2023), victor123 (09.01.2023), ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## raxa_raxa

Помогите скачать, https://infostart.ru/public/807403/ за ране благодарен!

----------


## dennystar99

Добрый день.
Поделитесь такой или может подобной https://infostart.ru/public/694288/. Заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите скачать, https://infostart.ru/public/807403/ за ране благодарен!


Пожалуйста: *807403.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (09.01.2023), mikagi (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), Vladislav@ (09.01.2023), vulli (10.01.2023), ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## msn2

Добрый вечер.
Может кто может поделится
Универсальный монитор лицензий 1С
https://infostart.ru/public/876329/

Буду очень признателен

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер.
> Может кто может поделится
> Универсальный монитор лицензий 1С
> https://infostart.ru/public/876329/
> 
> Буду очень признателен


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/T64w/yeTpMLDJs

----------

666Rebel666 (11.01.2023), fil_and (11.01.2023), mikagi (10.01.2023), msn2 (10.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), smolen1 (12.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## MichaelIII

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Загрузка изображений в Управление Торговлей начиная с версии 11.1":
408020
Имеется версия от 2016 года, но она нерабочая в современных конфигурациях на УФ.
Может быть, у кого имеется подобное рабочее решение по поиску и загрузке изображений из Интернета в карточку Номенклатуры для УФ?

----------


## GarikBrain

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/950265/

----------


## belova82

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/307848/
Или нужна печатная форма акта зачета встречных требований.

----------


## belova82

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/307848/
Или нужна печатная форма акта зачета встречных требований.

----------


## dublecator

Поделитесь пожалуйста печатной формой договора для УТ 11.5
https://infostart.ru/public/906172/
https://infostart.ru/public/1713315/
https://infostart.ru/public/894246/
https://infostart.ru/public/1202164/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь пожалуйста печатной формой договора для УТ 11.5
> https://infostart.ru/public/906172/
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QwnM/uQnhthmoK

----------

dublecator (11.01.2023), fil_and (11.01.2023), Gorinich_zloy (Сегодня), mikagi (11.01.2023), pony95 (13.01.2023), Svetlana_K (11.01.2023), Vladislav@ (11.01.2023), ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## leha_ikranoe

Помогите пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/854064/

----------


## frog13

Помогите пожалуйста скачать для УТ 11.4 - Быстрый просмотр цен и остатков номенклатуры из табличной части
https://infostart.ru/public/642910/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## striker-kAn

> 938606


Спасибо огромное! Низкий поклон!)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/950265/


*950265.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

mikagi (12.01.2023), pony95 (13.01.2023), Svetlana_K (13.01.2023)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать для УТ 11.4 - Быстрый просмотр цен и остатков номенклатуры из табличной части
> https://infostart.ru/public/642910/
> Заранее спасибо!


*642910_v1.1.6.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (12.01.2023), frog13 (13.01.2023), mikagi (12.01.2023), pony95 (13.01.2023), Svetlana_K (13.01.2023)

----------


## alexsc

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Отчет по взаимозачетам и акты сверки, автоматическое создание актов сверок БП 3.0 (нужно для БП 3.0)
https://infostart.ru/public/396540/

----------


## alexsc

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Отчет по взаимозачетам и акты сверки, автоматическое создание актов сверок БП 3.0 (нужно для БП 3.0)
https://infostart.ru/public/396540/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Отчет по взаимозачетам и акты сверки, автоматическое создание актов сверок БП 3.0 (нужно для БП 3.0)
> https://infostart.ru/public/396540/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7RjD/Ytnbu66kL

----------

alexsc (12.01.2023), mikagi (12.01.2023), pony95 (13.01.2023), Svetlana_K (13.01.2023), vulli (13.01.2023), АлексБор (12.01.2023)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Отчет по взаимозачетам и акты сверки, автоматическое создание актов сверок БП 3.0 (нужно для БП 3.0)
> https://infostart.ru/public/396540/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7RjD/Ytnbu66kL

----------

pony95 (13.01.2023), Svetlana_K (13.01.2023)

----------


## alexsc

Очень вам благодарен!
И если можно вот эту обработку - Программное формирование отчетов в БП 3.0 на примере оборотно-сальдовой ведомости по счету
https://infostart.ru/public/1479399/

----------


## MonDee

Добрый день. Если у кого то есть https://infostart.ru/public/1070807/ поделитесь пожалуйста.
Ранее выкладывалось, но ссылка уже битая. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Если у кого то есть https://infostart.ru/public/1070807/ поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Ранее выкладывалось, но ссылка уже битая. Заранее благодарен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2KXv/xE4LxqGSP

----------

mikagi (12.01.2023), MonDee (12.01.2023), pony95 (13.01.2023), Svetlana_K (13.01.2023), vulli (13.01.2023)

----------


## Pups2010

Добрый вечер, помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1774968/
(Аванс фиксированной суммой в 2023 году)

----------


## Pups2010

Добрый вечер, помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1774968/
(Аванс фиксированной суммой в 2023 году)

----------


## frog13

Большое спасибо

----------


## Prostoy86

Всем Привет! Помогите пожалуйста с обработками, для раскраски кода 1С:
https://infostart.it-titan.ru/public/956385/
https://infostart.ru/public/1598931/
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/276460/
Спасибо!

----------


## thevladbog

Всем доброго вечера. Найдется у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/517218/ или https://infostart.ru/public/724005/ для УНФ?

----------


## Kavkaz

Прошу вас поделиться обработкой, на которую был сбор средств:

Ценники и этикетки со штрих-кодом для 1С 8.х любой конфигурации
https://infostart.ru/public/1289626/

К сожалению найти ее на сайте не удалось. Спасибо.

----------


## Kavkaz

Прошу вас поделиться обработкой, на которую был сбор средств:

Ценники и этикетки со штрих-кодом для 1С 8.х любой конфигурации
https://infostart.ru/public/1289626/

К сожалению найти ее на сайте не удалось. Спасибо.

----------


## bullet13

> Добрый вечер, помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1774968/
> (Аванс фиксированной суммой в 2023 году)


1774968

----------

BabyChild (Сегодня)

----------


## bullet13

> Всем доброго вечера. Найдется у кого-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/517218/ или https://infostart.ru/public/724005/ для УНФ?


724005

----------


## bullet13

> Всем Привет! Помогите пожалуйста с обработками, для раскраски кода 1С:
> https://infostart.it-titan.ru/public/956385/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1598931/
> https://expert.chistov.pro/public/276460/
> Спасибо!


1598931

----------


## lmnch

Добрый день, помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/445989/

----------


## lmnch

Добрый день, помогите скачать 
Отчет по продажам в ценах номенклатуры для УТ 11
https://infostart.ru/public/445989/

----------

